# The official GC “WTF @ Kijiji” thread



## 10409

.


----------



## 10409

I will get it started with this knee slapper
Want to sell a 100$ guitar for 250$?
Try adding some photoshop effects to make it sparkle!
















Note* real life sparkling effect may be less visible


----------



## Guest

[h=1]Wanted: buying MIM strats $150.[/h] if you are tired of posting and re-posting with no inquiries,
I wish to buy your MIM strat! have $150. cash! if it comes 
with an amp and in a hard shell case, $200.
turn that strat into fast Christmas present money or pay off the credit card.. 
have a nice day! peace out! and god bless us, everyone!


----------



## zdogma

I like the guy in Ottawa who couldn't sell the Warmoth tele for $1800 last week, so he raised the price to 2K:


Price$2,000.00
Of the many custom shop and masterbuilt fenders I have seen played and owned this Warmoth tele that I am offering for sale definitley holds its own with any of them . No trades cash&carry if you are interested do not email ..enjoy the pics


----------



## 10409

laristotle said:


> *Wanted: buying MIM strats $150.*
> 
> if you are tired of posting and re-posting with no inquiries,
> I wish to buy your MIM strat! have $150. cash! if it comes
> with an amp and in a hard shell case, $200.
> turn that strat into fast Christmas present money or pay off the credit card..
> have a nice day! peace out! and god bless us, everyone!


That's along the lines of the current troll on ottawa kijiji asking for a gibson les paul for 400$ (but a HSC is a must)


----------



## zdogma

mike_oxbig said:


> That's along the lines of the current troll on ottawa kijiji asking for a gibson les paul for 400$ (but a HSC is a must)


Yeah, that one made me laugh.


----------



## TheRumRunner

mike_oxbig said:


> That's along the lines of the current troll on ottawa kijiji asking for a gibson les paul for 400$ (but a HSC is a must)


But he's not picky as he will also take an American Strat for $400.

DW


----------



## Roryfan

1983 Fender Stratocaster Made in U.S.A - Hamilton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton Canada.

Vintage my a**!


----------



## smorgdonkey

So, it isn't a 1983?

If it is a 1983, I have no issue with someone calling it vintage. 30 years is 30 years. A '69 Strat was called vintage in 1984 and that was only 15 years. It only matters if you get caught up in the connotation of vintage.


----------



## Option1

TheRumRunner said:


> But he's not picky as he will also take an American Strat for $400.
> 
> DW


A few people must have taken potshots at his adverts because I noticed over the weekend that they were appearing with, "... won't reply to childish responses." Or something like that.

He's certainly an annoying waste of space and oxygen.

Neil


----------



## Bubb

mike_oxbig said:


> I will get it started with this knee slapper
> Want to sell a 100$ guitar for 250$?
> Try adding some photoshop effects to make it sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note* real life sparkling effect may be less visible


The best part about that ad IIRC, is that the gig bag had been bedazzled too . bling bling !!!!!


----------



## Diablo

smorgdonkey said:


> So, it isn't a 1983?
> 
> If it is a 1983, I have no issue with someone calling it vintage. 30 years is 30 years. A '69 Strat was called vintage in 1984 and that was only 15 years. It only matters if you get caught up in the connotation of vintage.


To me, "vintage" implies a quality beyond just age.
Calling something merely old but unremarkable "vintage", just seems off....although its largely subjective.

but to me its like when fat girls call themselves curvy or voluptuous...its misleading


----------



## Bubb

From Renfrew area..SX guitar,$200,it's not so much the guitar or the price but this .

"Barely used. Bought to learn guitar but got pregnant and never got around to it. "


----------



## bagpipe

I love these types of ads on Ottawa Kijiji:

Fender Telecaster - American Standard w/case - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.

"$1200 for 4 year old American Standard Tele. Oh and you're getting a deal because the MSRP is $1569!!". 

Ummm Doood ... its $1199 for a brand new one at L&M :

Long & McQuade - Fender Musical Instruments American Standard Telecaster - Rosewood Neck - 3 Tone Sunburst


----------



## Diablo

bagpipe said:


> I love these types of ads on Ottawa Kijiji:
> 
> Fender Telecaster - American Standard w/case - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.
> 
> "$1200 for 4 year old American Standard Tele. Oh and you're getting a deal because the MSRP is $1569!!".
> 
> Ummm Doood ... its $1199 for a brand new one at L&M :
> 
> Long & McQuade - Fender Musical Instruments American Standard Telecaster - Rosewood Neck - 3 Tone Sunburst


ya, but the "little marks here and there..." cost extra . And "...people across ontario..." like it, so it must be good


----------



## 10409

don't forget all that tax you'd be saving


----------



## Roryfan

Diablo said:


> smorgdonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it isn't a 1983?
> 
> If it is a 1983, I have no issue with someone calling it vintage. 30 years is 30 years. A '69 Strat was called vintage in 1984 and that was only 15 years. It only matters if you get caught up in the connotation of vintage.
> 
> 
> 
> To me, "vintage" implies a quality beyond just age.
> Calling something merely old but unremarkable "vintage", just seems off....although its largely subjective.
> 
> but to me its like when fat girls call themselves curvy or voluptuous...its misleading
Click to expand...

It's an '83, but 2-knobbers were the absolute low point in the history of the Strat. That's not vintage, it's just a 30 yr old POS. 

This being said, if it was clean (notice the screw holes on the face of the headstock from the locking trem) & reasonably priced, it might be a good investment. The poor quality & design concept meant that not a whole lot were made, so it may eventually have some oddball collectibility factor.

In 1984 a '69 Strat was probably just called "used".

P.S. Big girls need lovin' too....and their gratitude usually motivates them to try harder....but pls tell me you didn't fall for that BBW crap.


----------



## Roryfan

TheRumRunner said:


> mike_oxbig said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's along the lines of the current troll on ottawa kijiji asking for a gibson les paul for 400$ (but a HSC is a must)
> 
> 
> 
> But he's not picky as he will also take an American Strat for $400.
> 
> DW
Click to expand...

I wonder if this is the same arsehole that kept e-mailing offering $500 "quick X-Mas cash" for an absolutely killer (i.e. good enough to chase an Andy out the door) 97 Am Std Strat in excellent condition.

When I politely said no thank you, despite having never seen the guitar in person, let alone play it, he launched into this major diatribe about how terrible 90s Strats were. If it was such a POS then why did he keep hounding me to buy it? Dink.

P.S. Both the Am Strat & the Andy found their way to forum members & last I've heard the current owners are quite happy w/ their purchases.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Round here, I've just been seeing a number of Highway One series Fenders posted as "American Standard" Fenders - and of course they're asking more than a Highway One even costs to buy new. 

The other funny thing is those who don't understand what "MSRP" pricing is versus retail. "This Fender lists at $1999 so I'm only asking $1300", meanwhile actual retail price is $1000. 

Also recently saw a "vintage 1972 Telecater" asking $2000 turn into a "Partscaster" asking $400 over the space of a week. 

So here it's mainly just pricing that's wacky. People want $900+ for their used AS Fender but they can be had brand new all day long for under $900 on Hello Music's website.


----------



## J-75

Not sure what he is saying - maybe one of you can figure it out. Anyway, the ad is posted in Kijiji Toronto, but the instruments are in Halifax. 

TWO LEFYES - Halifax Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Halifax Canada.


----------



## J-75

Here's a couple (or maybe one, since they were titled the same, and time-stamped within the same hour)

Guitar Shipping Box

Guitar Shipping Box

Quick, go down to your nearest L&M and tell them to stop the crusher, - they're throwing good money away!


----------



## dcole

These look like legit lefties but I sure do hate when you see a picture of a lefty on Kijiji, so you send an e-mail to the guy and find out the image was reversed.


----------



## J S Moore

Here's the ad for posterity.

*Two Lefyes*

HERE ARE TWO LEFTYS IN MINT CONDITION THE EQ HAS JUST BEEN ALL DONE UP NEW SENSORS NEW STRINGS,CASE AND THE THE WORK WAS DONE IN DART. AND THE ART AND LUTHIER HAS NEVER BEEN PLAYED IT WAS MY AUNTS AND SO NEVER LEART TO PLAY SO HERE IT IS FOR SALE SO IF YOUR A LEFTY LIKE ME THE LEFTYS ARE HARD TO FIND ALL DONE AND READY TO BE PLAYED .300.00 A PICE OR 500,00 FOR BOTH NOW YOUR CHANGE TO GET THEM BOTH AT WANCE, THANKS FOR READING 
View attachment 2301

View attachment 2302


----------



## 10409

do you think that's a pack of strings with the epiphone logo on it? why is he displaying it like it's case candy? it's a samick guitar lol


----------



## 10409

was there a shipment of tablets stolen or something? i've been offered one as a trade by 3 different people today


----------



## J-75

Just testing myself on this one, he admits it's a copy, so no offence to him. What clues can you spot from the pics that it's fake?

Gibson les Paul replica?? - Oakville / Halton Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Oakville / Halton Region Canada.

From what I can see, my checks are: knobs line up-OK, 2 screw TRC-OK, but... case is wrong, fret nibs missing, tuners may not be aligned(?), serial # in white
How am I doing?
Anything else?


----------



## shoretyus

J-75 said:


> Just testing myself on this one, he admits it's a copy, so no offence to him. What clues can you spot from the pics that it's fake?
> 
> Gibson les Paul replica?? - Oakville / Halton Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Oakville / Halton Region Canada.
> 
> From what I can see, my checks are: knobs line up-OK, 2 screw TRC-OK, but... case is wrong, fret nibs missing, tuners may not be aligned(?), serial # in white
> How am I doing?
> Anything else?


"Beautiful almost perfect replica sounds and plays better then the real thing!" 

I only want perfect


----------



## TheRumRunner

Here's a winner... this sure looks to be in good condition for a 45 year old amp. AND, they had the foresight back then to equip it with a head phone jack.

VINTAGE AMP - Gatineau Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Gatineau Canada.

DW


----------



## J S Moore

TheRumRunner said:


> Here's a winner... this sure looks to be in good condition for a 45 year old amp. AND, they had the foresight back then to equip it with a head phone jack.
> 
> VINTAGE AMP - Gatineau Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Gatineau Canada.
> 
> DW


Not only the foresight to add a headphone jack but they were way ahead of their time making it in China!

COLLECTORS SPECIAL, 45 YRS. OLD DANELECTRO, LEATHERCOVERED, DIRTY THIRTY, GUITAR AMPLIFIER
AWESOME, WORKS GREAT TOO

View attachment 2307


It's awesome and works great too! Although I think it would be less awesome if it only worked okay.


----------



## hardasmum

J S Moore said:


> TheRumRunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a winner... this sure looks to be in good condition for a 45 year old amp. AND, they had the foresight back then to equip it with a head phone jack.
> 
> VINTAGE AMP - Gatineau Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Gatineau Canada.
> 
> DW
> 
> 
> 
> Not only the foresight to add a headphone jack but they were way ahead of their time making it in China!
> 
> COLLECTORS SPECIAL, 45 YRS. OLD DANELECTRO, LEATHERCOVERED, DIRTY THIRTY, GUITAR AMPLIFIER
> AWESOME, WORKS GREAT TOO
> 
> View attachment 2307
> 
> 
> It's awesome and works great too! Although I think it would be less awesome if it only worked okay.
Click to expand...

Removable grounded AC cable 
also way ahead of its time.


----------



## cheezyridr

hey, if you're un-inspired, here is someone who is confident they can help:

Muse for Hire - City of Toronto Artists & Musicians - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## Mooh

Maybe the worst amp I ever had. Bought one as a highly portable backstage tune-up/warm-up amp but never could get either a clean or a dirty tone from it, just an inbetween fizzy scratchy racket. Dirt cheap, packed very small, but sounded awful. I liked the look and the idea of this amp, but it was a failure otherwise where it mattered. The Pignose does the job better.

Peace, Mooh.



J S Moore said:


> Not only the foresight to add a headphone jack but they were way ahead of their time making it in China!
> 
> COLLECTORS SPECIAL, 45 YRS. OLD DANELECTRO, LEATHERCOVERED, DIRTY THIRTY, GUITAR AMPLIFIER
> AWESOME, WORKS GREAT TOO
> 
> View attachment 2307
> 
> 
> It's awesome and works great too! Although I think it would be less awesome if it only worked okay.


----------



## savageblue

From Kitchener Kijiji

Hey yo,
My name's Young Coconut, and I suck at self-promoting... 
I'm looking for a manager or someone who knows a thing 
or two about promoting music online, or otherwise...do you 
self-identify with the word "sleezeball"? That's ok.. I'm kinda 
weird too! Anyway, I have written tons of potential hits, 
and I'm willing to cut you in if you can figure out how to get 
them playing in the theatre, you know, before movies and 
stuff.. or whatever, I'm open to ideas! Contact me and lets 
be bound in a pact of darkness..FOREVER! 
check out my tunes: 
http://youngcoconut.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> hey, if you're un-inspired, here is someone who is confident they can help:
> 
> Muse for Hire - City of Toronto Artists & Musicians - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


I've thought a few times about providing a service for writing people's ads for them as some of them are so pitiful they'll never sell their goods. I could do it in between posts on GC.


----------



## cheezyridr

you know, i think you're eloquent enough, you could do it.


----------



## cheezyridr

anyone spot the 2 dirt cheap Lp studios on kijiji this weekend? one listed at 350 the other at 450 iirc. i was thinking they had to be fakes but i don't know well enough to tell. if they were posted next week i'da bought them both if i could determin they were authentic.


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> you know, i think you're eloquent enough, you could do it.


Thank your for the compliment Cheezy!


----------



## surlybastard

cheezyridr said:


> anyone spot the 2 dirt cheap Lp studios on kijiji this weekend? one listed at 350 the other at 450 iirc. i was thinking they had to be fakes but i don't know well enough to tell. if they were posted next week i'da bought them both if i could determin they were authentic.


I saw those and sent them to a buddy of mine, I'm a lefty so they're useless to me. But ya I'd have gone into that deal very very skeptical, I've played enough different LP's I'm reasonably sure I got spot a fake if it was in my hands. (at least I hope I could)


----------



## smorgdonkey

From kijiji Halifax (seriously, sometimes I think it is kijiji Deliverance):

"One set of new Gibson USA *Buzz Bucker* pickups for Les Pauls.

Never used.
The Gibson USA logo is visible on camera, but unfortunately did not come out well on the site.

$150
Serious purchase inquiries ONLY.

As a professional musician, I know the product I have, and what is available for sale. No comments or opinions wanted.


NO EMAILS. Ad poster is not the seller."


----------



## corbo

Kijiji has turned into a gong show, I usually have an average of 10 gear ads running at any one time , my prices are more then fair.
I continuously get bombarded with offers that make low ball offers look good, recently had a guy offer me $200 for a full Marshall stack with a jcm head.
not to mention the guys who tell you your les paul is fake yet still wants to buy it for $400 bucks. un fortunate as over the years have had some good transactions and meet some decent people, but lately it seems to attract trolls


----------



## surlybastard

I will admit to doing what would be considered lowballing a couple of times, always on items people have had listed for awhile. One example, a guy was selling a Zoom H2n for $180 (back when they went for $240 new), it was in perfect condition. I was in the market for a Zoom H1, so I thought I'll write the guy and make him an offer. I offered a $100 and said "Look, it's a shitty offer but I don't need one that good I want an H1, if you're stuck and you need to move it let me know". A couple of weeks later he wrote back saying he'd take it, so I bought it.

But ya, a guy offering $200 for a Marshall stack deserves a slap.


----------



## bzrkrage

I just sold a crappy drum kits I had for practice. 
The guy bought the kit for the hardware,Low balled me.(I undersold apparently) left the cymbals & stands.

Re listed the cymbals & stands the next weekend, same guy phones & asked about them, asked how old they were.
Told him " The same age they were when you saw them last week."
Tried to low ball again.
Came & took them.

Found a drum pedal in a box, yep, same guy.

Some serious loons out there.


----------



## 10409

Latest reply



> how about trading for a Hand wired point to point 2X6L6-2X12AX7 -1-5UG4 Rectifier 2 huge Hammond transformers Cab 2XG12T-75 Celestion speakers 8ohms Volume On/Off pretty simple to use i.ll also include a Route 66 Visual Sound overdrive and compressor in one pedal let me know what ya think




anyone know what exactly i'm being offered??? i might be interested if i could understand it lol


----------



## corbo

sounds like a hand built amp with 2 celestion 12" speakers and a pedal, amp has hammond transformers which are excellent quality 
judging by use of 2 6l6 tubes amp is in the 50 watts or less ,would be my guess.


----------



## rollingdam

I have an ad to trade for stringed instruments only-1st offer is for an accordion.


----------



## Option1

Well an accordion is almost a stringed instrument - anyone playing one should be strung up...

Is it true that it's the only instrument banned under the Geneva Convention for constituting a form of cruel and inhumane punishment?

Neil (with apologies to lovers of the accordion)


----------



## 10409

rollingdam said:


> I have an ad to trade for stringed instruments only-1st offer is for an accordion.


i was asking for an epi les paul standard and i've been offered tablets, other amps, a tunneau cover (no size, the entire reply was "tunneau cover") a strat body, and one kind soul who offered to take it off my hands for free if i couldn't find a buyer.

I was just offered 200$ and 60 CD's. I'll probably take that. i was only asking 300$ anyways and i had priced it to allow for some haggling.


----------



## corbo

been offered , pickup truck , jetski , one guy offered to paint my house for a les paul. and ther is always my favorite, the guy whoi works on an oil rig and wants to buy a guitar for his son will paypal after you give him all your personal info and someone will pickup the guitar.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## bzrkrage

nkjanssen said:


> guitar set up includes everything 1000 dollar set up - Calgary Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Calgary Canada.
> 
> "im selling my guiater and amp and *wires and paddles* all for 800 and under comes with a great case too"
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, sounds like a great deal. *Especially with the paddles included.*


Up sh!t creek?


----------



## Diablo

Option1 said:


> Well an accordion is almost a stringed instrument - anyone playing one should be strung up...
> 
> Is it true that it's the only instrument banned under the Geneva Convention for constituting a form of cruel and inhumane punishment?
> 
> Neil (with apologies to lovers of the accordion)


I'd include bagpipes in that ban.


----------



## rollingdam

or the guy who wants to trade 10 or 15 items for your guitar-and they are all useless.


----------



## rollingdam

could someone please translate this one:

J.b.c Custom Santana -Dragon And Red - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


----------



## Morkolo

This ones not on kijiji but NlClassifieds, still makes for a good laugh.

MINT: 2002 Yamaha FG-413S Acoustic - St. John's, Newfoundland



> Have you ever heard an acoustic Yamaha guitar that sounded so AMAZING that you couldn't believe that it didn't cost $1200? and no other Yamaha guitar you play seems to match it?
> That's this guitar.
> 
> I'll put the sound and playability of this 2002 Yamaha acoustic guitar up against anything else out there under $1000..... and certainly far ahead of anything else that Long and McQuade has right now with a Yamaha label on the headstock...No joke
> 
> Solid Sitka Spruce top and Mahogany back and sides.
> Rosewood fretboard and bridge.
> 
> Come and play this acoustic. If you don't think she's worth 250, then no harm done. But I guarantee you that if you play this thing and be honest with me at the end.... You'll happily hand over the $250 for her.
> 
> MINT, as-new condition
> 
> Serious inquiries only.


----------



## greco

If you can't spell it...how can you hope to sell it? Acrodeons - Kitchener / Waterloo Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Kitchener / Waterloo Canada.


Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur

please required...Romeo

Ha!


----------



## Guest

Wanted: Wanted electro guitar

If have some, I'd like to barter for beer or chocolate


----------



## loudtubeamps

rollingdam said:


> could someone please translate this one:
> 
> J.b.c Custom Santana -Dragon And Red - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


 kinda' cool. The "view larger image" on the site really shows the guitar off??!

Bill Gill should have some insight.JBC Guitars - Overview
here's anotherCustom-J.B.C Les Paul Style Custom P-90 Pickups - Alberta Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Alberta Canada.


----------



## loudtubeamps

nkjanssen said:


> guitar set up includes everything 1000 dollar set up - Calgary Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Calgary Canada.
> 
> "im selling my guiater and amp and wires and paddles all for 800 and under comes with a great case too"
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, sounds like a great deal. Especially with the paddles included.


Wonder if the defibrillator comes with the paddles?


----------



## loudtubeamps

laristotle said:


> Wanted: Wanted electro guitar
> 
> If have some, I'd like to barter for beer or chocolate



'splain that one, somebody, pleeze?
D


----------



## J-75

Something we all should have...

GAS DETECTION MONITOR , TRADE FOR BASS - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## corbo

Recently had a Gibson Signature les paul for sale , had a bunch of high res pics, I end up getting a guy sending me a dozen emails with questions, after 2 days
emails me claiming my guitar is a fake , having said that offers me half of what I am asking and would like to see it, when I asked him why he thought it was a fake , he sends me a pic of a over the top modded model, he saw online, I then proceeded to send him the Gibson press release showing the specs, he claimed it was not real , yet still wants to buy it.. so when asked why he wanted to buy a fake he had no answer


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Wanted: Wanted electro guitar
> 
> If have some, I'd like to barter for beer or chocolate





loudtubeamps said:


> 'splain that one, somebody, pleeze?
> D


he wants to trade beer and chocolate for a guitar.
at least that's what I got out of it.


----------



## smorgdonkey

I don't know what these guitars are 'valued' at nor do I know what they retailed for...regardless $15,500 seems a bit whacked when you can't find someone to buck up $800 for a used Les Paul Studio in great condition. 

GIBSON LES PAUL JIMMY PAGE #1 TOM MURPHY AGED **RARE** - Halifax Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Halifax Canada.


----------



## corbo

smorgdonkey said:


> I don't know what these guitars are 'valued' at nor do I know what they retailed for...regardless $15,500 seems a bit whacked when you can't find someone to buck up $800 for a used Les Paul Studio in great condition.
> 
> GIBSON LES PAUL JIMMY PAGE #1 TOM MURPHY AGED **RARE** - Halifax Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Halifax Canada.


I believe that guitar retailed for that amount, sold out immediately. the signed ones iirc they did 24 of them sold as high as $40-$50 K 
if that guitar was in a major city , probably would have been sold by now


----------



## Woof

corbo said:


> I believe that guitar retailed for that amount, sold out immediately. the signed ones iirc they did 24 of them sold as high as $40-$50 K
> if that guitar was in a major city , probably would have been sold by now


Hey, are you dissing Halifax? lol

the wiki for it Jimmy Page Signature Les Paul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia talks about the _"further 150 aged by Tom Murphy $20,000 and up"_


----------



## cheezyridr

yesterday i emailed a guy about an agile LP he's asking $10 less than new. 
AGILE AL2000 Pristine condition with HSC. Trade or sale - Mississauga / Peel Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada. 

i posted a link to rondo for his guitar, and offered him a little over 60%. he responds "+ tax and shipping" 

really? so he' going to forward the hst to ontario and ship to my house? people get more ridiculous every day. 



for real:

+ tax + shipping.

On Sat, Feb 16, 2013 at 8:25 PM, Kijiji Reply (from [email protected]) <[email protected]> wrote:Hello! The following is a reply to your "AGILE AL2000 Pristine condition with HSC. Trade or sale" Ad on Kijiji: 



*From:* [email protected]rondo sells your guitar for $225+65 for the case. if you would like to sell for a more reasonable 60% of the new price, i will give you $175. 

http://www.rondomusic.com/product2710.html

​


----------



## smorgdonkey

I don't know cheezy...I'm sure there is a fair amount of disagreement on this topic but I often consider and reference the actual out of pocket expense when selling or buying. That said, market value trumps all so if they sell for $175 used then he'll either come down in his asking price or he'll keep the guitar.


----------



## StevieMac

smorgdonkey said:


> I don't know cheezy...I'm sure there is a fair amount of disagreement on this topic but I often consider and reference the actual out of pocket expense when selling or buying. That said, market value trumps all so if they sell for $175 used then he'll either come down in his asking price or he'll keep the guitar.



Indeed, _sell_ prices on the new & used market should determine what a reasonable valuation is. In Negotiation 101 terms, it's called your BATNA or Best Alternative To Negotiated Agreement. If the item is otherwise _only_ available new, then the new price plus taxes and/or shipping is your next best alternative to buying it from that individual. If an item is available elsewhere on the used market however, then your next best alternative is the lowest total price (i.e. factor in shipping or gas to pick it up etc.) you can find elsewhere. That's the reference figure you'd normally use for negotiation and any amount you pay _below_ that figure is considered a "win". 

Now, that's all well & good BUT as many of us know, we're not always (often?) dealing with rational folks on kijiji. I have had good transactions on kijiji but mostly it's been a shit show IME. The one recurring theme I scratch my head over is the "buyer" who believes that their personal preferences should somehow influence the value of an item. For example, "I really want a maple board/hardtail/sunburst/HBers/etc" so they knock 25-30% off your asking price. First, why would you settle for something you don't really want? More importantly though, WTF does that have to do with me...or anyone else for that matter? In the end, I find it easier to just laugh about these folks and wait for someone sensible to come along.


----------



## bagpipe

Yet another Ottawa Kijiji dreamer. By my calculations, he's prepared to give up the taxes that he paid, but he'd still like the sticker price back, spank-you-very-much:

"Price:1899. This amp cost $2146 incl tax from Lauzon Music in Ottawa."

DR Z Maz 18 Amplifier w/Reverb, 2-10" speakers - Mint Condition - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


----------



## cheezyridr

the guy emailed me back to plead his case. for me it makes no sense to buy a budget guitar and pay full price for it less shipping and tax. the full price tax and shipping would allow me to buy something nicer locally, or buy a new instrument. omo, either of those is a better option. i mean, if we were talking about a higher end guitar, then ok, your batna would certainly be a factor. but not when we are talking about a $200 off brand instrument.


----------



## Roryfan

cheezyridr said:


> yesterday i emailed a guy about an agile LP he's asking $10 less than new.
> AGILE AL2000 Pristine condition with HSC. Trade or sale - Mississauga / Peel Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.
> 
> i posted a link to rondo for his guitar, and offered him a little over 60%. he responds "+ tax and shipping"
> 
> really? so he' going to forward the hst to ontario and ship to my house? people get more ridiculous every day.
> 
> 
> 
> for real:
> 
> + tax + shipping.
> 
> On Sat, Feb 16, 2013 at 8:25 PM, Kijiji Reply (from [email protected]) <[email protected]> wrote:Hello! The following is a reply to your "AGILE AL2000 Pristine condition with HSC. Trade or sale" Ad on Kijiji:
> 
> 
> 
> *From:* [email protected]rondo sells your guitar for $225+65 for the case. if you would like to sell for a more reasonable 60% of the new price, i will give you $175.
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.com/product2710.html
> 
> ​


$10 off is still a great deal! If I've learned anything on this forum it's that "Agile guitars are just as good as any Les Paul ever".


----------



## Roryfan

StevieMac said:


> smorgdonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know cheezy...I'm sure there is a fair amount of disagreement on this topic but I often consider and reference the actual out of pocket expense when selling or buying. That said, market value trumps all so if they sell for $175 used then he'll either come down in his asking price or he'll keep the guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, _sell_ prices on the new & used market should determine what a reasonable valuation is. In Negotiation 101 terms, it's called your BATNA or Best Alternative To Negotiated Agreement. If the item is otherwise _only_ available new, then the new price plus taxes and/or shipping is your next best alternative to buying it from that individual. If an item is available elsewhere on the used market however, then your next best alternative is the lowest total price (i.e. factor in shipping or gas to pick it up etc.) you can find elsewhere. That's the reference figure you'd normally use for negotiation and any amount you pay _below_ that figure is considered a "win".
> 
> Now, that's all well & good BUT as many of us know, we're not always (often?) dealing with rational folks on kijiji. I have had good transactions on kijiji but mostly it's been a shit show IME. The one recurring theme I scratch my head over is the "buyer" who believes that their personal preferences should somehow influence the value of an item. For example, "I really want a maple board/hardtail/sunburst/HBers/etc" so they knock 25-30% off your asking price. First, why would you settle for something you don't really want? More importantly though, WTF does that have to do with me...or anyone else for that matter? In the end, I find it easier to just laugh about these folks and wait for someone sensible to come along.
Click to expand...

 Steve, your last paragraph reminds me of the assholes that try to justify ridiculous lowball offers by referencing a less costly yet significantly different item. Sorry buddy, you can either cheap out or buy what you actually want.


----------



## StevieMac

Roryfan said:


> Steve, your last paragraph reminds me of the assholes that try to justify ridiculous lowball offers by referencing a less costly yet significantly different item. Sorry buddy, you can either cheap out or buy what you actually want.


I've encountered that many times myself. Usually it's a vague reference to the same model or year e.g. "I just saw an '82 Strat/'01 Les Paul/vintage Deluxe Reverb for $600 less". Ok so...if the other piece is still available, WTF are you bugging me for? Usually turns out it it was a Bullet/Studio/DR II they were referencing. In other instances, the item might have been the equivalent model BUT with serious issues (e.g. poor condition/headstock repair/not currently working). The other possibility, though rare, is that it was indeed wholly equivalent and was a complete outlier pricewise...those ones are never _still_ available for purchase however. 

Something *cheezy *mentioned earlier reminded me of another self-centric rationale that underpins some kijiji offers: The arbitrary depreciation calculation. Most new pieces of gear do depreciate (for resale purposes) as soon as they're purchased BUT, again, I believe the used market is the best reference for what that rate actually is....NOT what the "buyer" would simply like to pay. If 40% off new is _typically_ what a particular used item goes for, then that is in fact a "reasonable" offer because it can be backed up. Anything else - including reference to long-gone outliers, personal preferences, or what a person's financial situation currently allows - has nothing to do with me, anyone else, or "reality" for that matter...making it essentially arbitrary (but self-serving). Again, I've long since given up on "explaining" things to such people because they're either not interested, or wouldn't "get it" anyway. 

Dealing with folks here is another matter however and discussion & negotiation is generally cordial and often quite enlightening. With VERY few exceptions, my experiences here have been absolutely stellar and I feel there's a great deal of respect amongst the membership here. That helps ALOT when we're buying/selling/trading gear.


----------



## smorgdonkey

I got a bit of that from a local guy with the white strat that I was selling. One guy, after getting the pictures, said "it's almost identical to the one that I have but if you will negotiate the price". I wrote back: "negotiate is relative, there is specific value here - new MIM Strats in certain flavours cost this much new so I would need a combination of trade & cash = to that value"

So...it isn't something that he wants because it is almost identical to one that he has BUT if I give it away he'll take it. He never did come up with a number that he wanted to pay but my guess is that the number was low.

Hey, I want a Porsche for $50.

I have noticed a recent trend on my local kijiji though, and that is people asking near sticker price for their gear and "only played 5 times" or "half an hour play time". IT STILL ISN'T NEW. It may have more value than another used one but not the same as a new one. If someone is going to pay that much then just saving the tax isn't enough - if something goes wrong what do they do - head to the store where it was originally purchased and say "I need you to fix this for me even though I didn't buy it from you so I could save the tax"?


----------



## corbo

lately I have been getting a stream of emails from a guy wants the serial # claims he wants to validate that it is not a fake, told the guy what stops someone from copying a properly sequenced serial # from one guitar and putting it on another,. he then sends be another email saying I am selling a fake gibson and the only way to validate is for me to give him the serial , so I do, after 3 days of BS, nothing from the guy , the funniest part is my ad was loaded with high quality pics, anyone who states that they are an expert would be able to tell from the pics, so I made him an offer to inspect it in person and if it was fake he could have the guitar for free. what is better then a free guitar .
he never took me up on the offer,stopped getting emails from the coward


----------



## smorgdonkey

corbo, that guy is just a bonehead.

I was getting emails like that when I had a Gibson for sale one time. I contacted a guy who was looking for a guitar like the one I was selling with serial number blah blah but he wouldn't put out the production number. The guy kept saying that he wanted the serial number because he wanted to see if it was the stolen one that he was looking for. I told him that it was the same but that he should give me the production number of the one that he was looking for and I'd tell him if it is the one or not. 

He wouldn't budge and I told him that I didn't care if he told me or not. There are just some people who are whacked-out and not open to influence no matter what logic is involved.


----------



## corbo

Agree 100% smorg , this guy was un-believable, oddly enough received very similar emails from 2 addresses suspect it is same person, just relentless.
what gets me is every time I get an email questioning authenticity, my response is always , if you believe it is fake please move on , end of story.
thats when the stupid emails start


----------



## loudtubeamps

corbo said:


> lately I have been getting a stream of emails from a guy wants the serial # claims he wants to validate that it is not a fake, told the guy what stops someone from copying a properly sequenced serial # from one guitar and putting it on another,. he then sends be another email saying I am selling a fake gibson and the only way to validate is for me to give him the serial , so I do, after 3 days of BS, nothing from the guy , the funniest part is my ad was loaded with high quality pics, anyone who states that they are an expert would be able to tell from the pics, so I made him an offer to inspect it in person and if it was fake he could have the guitar for free. what is better then a free guitar .
> he never took me up on the offer,stopped getting emails from the coward


 I believe there could be a number of reasons for the serial # request.
He may want to use the number to "make his own fake" or as an insurance theft claim. I have heard of this kind of crazy stuff going on from some friends who are in the business of investigating potential fraudulent claims.
D.


----------



## corbo

loudtubeamps said:


> I believe there could be a number of reasons for the serial # request.
> He may want to use the number to "make his own fake" or as an insurance theft claim. I have heard of this kind of crazy stuff going on from some friends who are in the business of investigating potential fraudulent claims.
> D.


agree on the fraud claims, every time I get a request for the serial I ask what exactly do they want to know . year, batch day.month, usually do not get a response
after that.
after dealing in guitars for 30 plus years ,it amazes me the accusations and statements made by people who have been armed with 6 months of internet fodder 
and the one guitar experience they have is based on a $150 guitar


----------



## bluesguitar1972

I put a lot of stuff on Kijiji - some of the responses I get back would funny if it wasn't so frequent. I've actually had the same guy reply to 4 different ads claiming his 60's Tribute Gibson sells for $1400 and trying to trade me for gear with a much higher value. And then keeps arguing with me trying to justify his trade offer. I've taken to putting disclaimers in my ads to try and dissuade such BS.


----------



## cheezyridr

i rec'd yet another email from the agile seller, this time calling me a dimwit. i don't get it. if someone offers me less than i want to accept for an item, i just ignore them. this person seems to feel they can haggle a better price as if i am obligated to buy i wouldn't buy it now for $50 and a free blowjob


----------



## mhammer

Apart from the fact that folks with closed head injuries or no fluency in either of Canada's official languages are not legally prohibitted from using Kijiji, I think it bears noting that:

1) People often sell stuff they are not using or no longer interested in. In some instances, they actually HAVE decided that they prefer an ES-339 to an ES-335, and need to sell the one to get the other. But in many more instances, they are selling something they have not used in ages, or something they bought for their kid, or something they were talked into by a salesperson and they couldn't make heads or tails of the instruction manual, or something they were given. And if they are that detached from the item, chances are pretty good they have little understanding of what features are important, how they are spelled, or other information about the item that might be of importance to a purchaser. I'm sure if I attempted to sell my car and a buyer asked me questions about the engine, I'd look just as stupid.

2) One of the rather annoying aspects of web-based commerce is that everyone now has access to prices of things all over the world, whether relevant to their context or not. People interpret the lowest price they've_ ever _seen that item, or similar, go for IS the purchase price. And similarly, they assume that the most they've _ever_ seen something go for IS the sale price. Of course, it never dawns on them that there may be vendors or buyers as underinformed as they are out there. I should be able to get $600 for my Intex Tele clone, right? Just as I ought to be able to buy a Super Reverb for $300, right?

3) We live in a time and culture where wanting something is sufficient justification for having it. So if I want a Hi-Watt amplifier, and I don't have any money to buy one, but I DO have a terrific sectional sofa, I should be able to trade my sofa for your amp, right?


----------



## surlybastard

Someone alluded to earlier, but one of the biggest lies told in Kijiji/CL ads is of the 'Only used once'/'Tubes have less than two hours use'/'bought it never used it variety. The best one, and I see it more often than I can believe is "I bought this at Long & McQuade two weeks ago, used it once don't like it" to which I say really? Two weeks ago? You know L&M has a 30 days money back policy right?

Anyhow I always assume if someone says that they're lying, if the item is in mint condition then just say so.


----------



## Bubb

cheezyridr said:


> i rec'd yet another email from the agile seller, this time calling me a dimwit. i don't get it. if someone offers me less than i want to accept for an item, i just ignore them. this person seems to feel they can haggle a better price as if i am obligated to buy i wouldn't buy it now for $50 and a free blowjob


I find insulting prospective buyers really works in my favour .
If they are still resistant then.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## cheezyridr

that's the funny thing, the way they worded their last letter it seemed as though they wanted me to make another offer. i made one in the first post. after that i was done.


----------



## Guest

I had the same thing. Ad was looking for rock paraphernalia. I have a pair
of unused tickets from a cancelled concert in '79. Besides telling me how
much of a 'collecting expert' he was, the rudeness just turned me off.
After ignoring his final e-mail, he replies again (with his previous arrogant
drivel deleted from our correspondence) offering less then half of the face 
value ($9.50/ticket for 8th row floors). If he was civil from the beginning,
I may have accepted.


----------



## smorgdonkey

I never excuse a person who is rude. I have the Fender LSR Strat that is in the classifieds on eBay starting at $400 with a $50 shipping cost (the last guitar I shipped was $59 and change). A guy contacts me and says "hey, I'm in Canada too do you have a buy it now price or accept reasonabloe offers?"

I said "what did you have in mind?"

He says "$350 including shipping"

Well...I'm no genius, but a normal MIM Strat goes for $300 with no case. A new one goes for $499 with no case. Most LSR MIM Fenders go for about $699 new. Anyway, I added a $450 BuyItNow to the ad and then I blocked him from my auction. I don't know what other people's ideas of 'reasonable' are but I thought he was rude and idiotic so he got a block. I hate rude.


----------



## bzrkrage

So I posted about the Squier & Orange amp here http://www.guitarscanada.com/open-mic-non-music-related/54388-strange-kijiji-ad-2.html#post464359

Is it bad that I picked them up for $80? Hey, down from $600, I think that's a bit of a saving.


----------



## corbo

after days of repeated emails from a clown from kijiji , who was rude in the manner that he demanded I prove authenticity of a guitar , by sending a photo of the serial # .
the guy informs me he already has the same model guitar and throws in insults to boot, WTF , he then sends me another email with a veiled threat to be careful , that I never know who will come and see the guitar, absolute coward, It is amazing how low human respect has become with some people when behind a keyboard


----------



## smorgdonkey

corbo said:


> It is amazing how low human respect has become with some people when behind a keyboard


I like to inform them that th RCMP takes threats via the internet very seriously.

I have had deathe threats after dealing with kijiji and even a moron who joined this site, posted for 2 days and disappeared. It reminds me of just how little I actually like the general population - half of them should be euthanized and that would be a start.


----------



## dmc69

My biggest gripe is when people feel entitled to 20-30 bucks off. Why? Because they have to drive to get my item. 
My feeling is if you want my item, you come and get it. I'm not responsible for the gas nor the time it takes you to drive here and get it. Show me you're serious about buying my stuff and come get it. I don't want to take the chance that you don't show if I agree to meet you somewhere. 
Incidentally, I DO knock off around 20 for gas if the buyer was courteous and presented themselves well through our communications and asks for it. I DO want your business, after all. 
Again, it's the entitlement part I am most peeved about.


----------



## corbo

agree dmc69 , once had a guy lowball me on a marshall class 5 head had it for 2 weeks paid $400 and was asking $275 reasonable I thought.
guy offers me $200 and demands I drive it to him 2 hours away and for that privilege he was going to flip me 20 for gas.

as you said dmc courtesy goes a long way , to bad not enough of it going around


----------



## 10409

the best is when you get some clown from hours out of town asking for half price because of fuel costs
"well it would cost me 100$ just to go pick it up"

my usual response is "it's a shame there isn't a kijiji for your city...oh wait..there is?"


----------



## corbo

mike_oxbig said:


> the best is when you get some clown from hours out of town asking for half price because of fuel costs
> "well it would cost me 100$ just to go pick it up"
> 
> my usual response is "it's a shame there isn't a kijiji for your city...oh wait..there is?"


like the cacofonix avatar


----------



## Guest

I've been meaning to say that for awhile as well.


----------



## Guest

another one*

Marshall 800 Series 4x12 Cab / $500 OBO*

'_Sweet cab. 8ohmys. I paid $500 for it 3 years ago and it has been gigged since. 
Its in rough cosmetic shape but sounds great. Asking $500 OBO_'


----------



## corbo

I love when people say OBO


----------



## 10409

corbo said:


> like the cacofonix avatar


haha thanks. i decided it was a fitting choice when my 2 year old daughter told me to stop playing so she could watch the magic school bus in peace.


----------



## dmc69

Oh man... Asterix and Obelix. Brings back good memories.


----------



## bw66

This one made me laugh:









Three times the retail price for a used children's toy. And he should know that because he claims to have purchased it himself. 

Though it _does_ come with a book...

And it's "gorgeous"...


----------



## zdogma

GIBSON SG CUSTOM - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.

Made some time in the 60's...umm I think I'll hold on to my 3K for now. And I assume that humbucker is what makes it custom?


----------



## bzrkrage

"It was 900.00 when I got it."


View attachment 2390


----------



## smorgdonkey

MIM Strat $420 with GFS pickups...it's that dark wine colour too that is the least desirable...
Fender Strat MIM guitar with upgrades - Bedford Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Bedford Canada.


----------



## Guest

is that cash or combustibles he's looking for. lol.


----------



## cheezyridr

*HOW ABOUT A $1400 EPI LP?*

Epiphone Les Paul 1960 tribute coil tapping plas hard case! - Mississauga / Peel Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## smorgdonkey

Damn Mariah is hot. The more you go back in time, the hotter she gets - to her debut album anyway...I don't know what she looked like before that.


----------



## cheezyridr

yeah but the best part is knowing she's batshit crazy. crazy girls are always the best in bed. of course, ample side boob doesn't hurt either.


----------



## georgemg

laristotle said:


> another one*
> 
> Marshall 800 Series 4x12 Cab / $500 OBO*
> 
> '_Sweet cab. 8ohmys. I paid $500 for it 3 years ago and it has been gigged since.
> Its in rough cosmetic shape but sounds great. Asking $500 OBO_'


Well it's been reliced, so it should cost more.


----------



## shoretyus

Poor guy .....now he's gonna sell em' 



> my girlfriend has a pair of boots thats all black and has furr or fuzz somthing like that but she dont wear them alot they are really nice boots


----------



## bluzfish

Some people try sooo hard to get a sale... This guitar will BLOW YOUR MIND. - Edmonton Area Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton Area Canada.


----------



## vadsy

Another one from the Edmonton camp. I believe this guy is a repeat offender and re-lister of 50 ads on a daily basis.


Peavey Raptor Plus EXP Guitar - Like New - Fender Amp & Extras - Edmonton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.


----------



## Option1

nkjanssen said:


> Ha!
> 
> Complete PA System - Mics, Mixer, EV Power, PV 15" Speakers - Edmonton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.


I'm guessing Mariah was posted on the website by the owner of the photo that the advertiser originally stole/hot-linked to. A much more polite approach than is usually done.


----------



## corbo

I think we have a winner
Home made IKEA guitar. - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


----------



## greco

corbo said:


> I think we have a winner
> Home made IKEA guitar. - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


Winner is stating it mildly!!

Building that would certainly qualify as (among many possible descriptions of the process and final product) "a very long run for a very short slide"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 10409

damn i just came to post that myself

guy obviously doesn't believe in tone woods lol


----------



## greco

mike_oxbig said:


> guy obviously doesn't believe in *tone woods *lol


Nominated as "Best Post in the Humour Category" for 2013 !

I can hardly stop laughing.

Thanks for making my day!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur

Somebody should buy that!

Guitart!


----------



## 10409

haha well i mean come on... if you're gonna build a guitar that would get you a D in any highschool woodworking class at least use a real piece of wood and make a bo diddly. but ikea wood?? laminated cardboard? jeez.

It sounds like the kind of thing someone would build to use as an argument against using expensive wood on a guitar...but seeing as how he's trying to sell it i guess it didn't go as planned.


----------



## cheezyridr

maybe, the tonal properties of the fiber and resin board are exactly the statement he's trying to make, sort of like if red/green had a punk band


----------



## bw66

corbo said:


> I think we have a winner
> Home made IKEA guitar. - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


You know what? I would pay forty bucks to have that in my collection.


----------



## Scotty

Kijiji AD
_"I'm selling my mint les Paul because I have to many guitars and need this one gone. Never gigged with. I only played this in my bedroom. I bought this in August of 2012 at long and Mcquade. It's only been in tune of a Half step down with elixir strings on it. I'm asking 600. No low ballers please because I need this Gone. I never bought a proper case for it. So when you buy it it's case is over sized. Local pickup only. Downtown toronto or at any subway station"_

??
I think these sell for $550 at L&M now - and what's up with a subway station deal?? That screams sketchy to me. No guitar and robbed for the dough? Is this thing Hot?
I understand that having strangers come to your door is a concern, but a subway?
This guy might be legit, but the ad doesn't read right to me


----------



## Morkolo

Scotty said:


> Kijiji AD
> _"I'm selling my mint les Paul because I have to many guitars and need this one gone. Never gigged with. I only played this in my bedroom. I bought this in August of 2012 at long and Mcquade. It's only been in tune of a Half step down with elixir strings on it. I'm asking 600. No low ballers please because I need this Gone. I never bought a proper case for it. So when you buy it it's case is over sized. Local pickup only. Downtown toronto or at any subway station"_
> 
> ??
> I think these sell for $550 at L&M now - and what's up with a subway station deal?? That screams sketchy to me. No guitar and robbed for the dough? Is this thing Hot?
> I understand that having strangers come to your door is a concern, but a subway?
> This guy might be legit, but the ad doesn't read right to me


Could be a fake too.


----------



## bzrkrage

Scotty said:


> Kijiji AD
> _"I'm selling my mint les Paul because I have to many guitars and need this one gone. Never gigged with. I only played this in my bedroom. I bought this in August of 2012 at long and Mcquade. It's only been in tune of a Half step down with elixir strings on it. I'm asking 600. No low ballers please because I need this Gone. I never bought a proper case for it. So when you buy it it's case is over sized. Local pickup only. Downtown toronto or at any subway station"_
> 
> ??
> I think these sell for $550 at L&M now - and what's up with a subway station deal?? That screams sketchy to me. No guitar and robbed for the dough? Is this thing Hot?
> I understand that having strangers come to your door is a concern, but a subway?
> This guy might be legit, but the ad doesn't read right to me


Probably a kid. Subway is because he doesn't have a car.

You talking about an Epiphone I guess?


----------



## cheezyridr

yeah, there have been a few times i have met people on the subway line. i try to make them meet me inside so i don't have to pay return fare. it's like asking for a $3 discount. people often agree.


----------



## rollingdam

perfect guitar for the next Swedish Bo Diddley


----------



## StevieMac

Ok so, here's a first for me. I posted a guitar earlier today on kijiji and received this reply:


_*From:* i call ur bs([email protected])_
_you still have this listed? you fraud!....your guitar is a bootleg fake....take the listing down or i will post a counter ad

_
Anyone ever receive something like this? So far, my best guesses are:

*1)* a genuine case of mistaken identity regarding my guitar or 
*2) *another deranged kijiji nutjob who has a very similar guitar posted...at a much higher price. 

Given the classy email handle, my gut is going with the 2nd hypothesis...


----------



## 10409

i just completely dismiss troll emails from fake addresses. I dont even know why they allow people to use the site without being logged in to an account. that would solve a lot of problems kijiji is associated with.


----------



## Guest

once met a guy in a timmy's parking lot. he was surprised I brought an amp 
(9v micro marshall) to test his guitar. how else does one check out an electric?


----------



## Milkman

StevieMac said:


> Ok so, here's a first for me. I posted a guitar earlier today on kijiji and received this reply:
> 
> 
> _*From:* i call ur bs([email protected])__you still have this listed? you fraud!....your guitar is a bootleg fake....take the listing down or i will post a counter ad
> 
> _
> Anyone ever receive something like this? So far, my best guesses are:
> 
> *1)* a genuine case of mistaken identity regarding my guitar or
> *2) *another deranged kijiji nutjob who has a very similar guitar posted...at a much higher price.
> 
> Given the classy email handle, my gut is going with the 2nd hypothesis...


Well, I guess you'll think twice before you try to sell another fake, LOL.

The anonymity of the net gives some people all the balls in the world doesn't it?


----------



## cheezyridr

i had a guy respond to my ad who said 

_Hi am contacting you regarding your Post i have gone through the
description you gave about it and its OK and good by me.
But all the same i will like to the following details.
What is the Present condition.?
Whats your last selling price.?
Hope to read from you soon.
Regards._


now, i dunno about you, but this response reads like a scammer. i posted 4 very clear pics, a detailed description of the guitar, and a price. so i told him make an appt to see it in person, the deal is cash only, no games the price is the price take it or leave it. for an actual human that shows up i may negotiate, but i have no time for nigerians who who wish to scam me.


----------



## J-75

I have found that one should always disregard any reply that does not identify _what_ you are selling by _name_, i.e. "your _amp_", "your _guitar_", etc.
Any reply that uses "your item", or, as you have received, "your post" or any other vague reference, is a paste-in reply that will either lead to one of those bullshit "out of the country", "shipping agent", "send you a cheque" scams, or, at the very least, will harvest your email address for future scam/spam lists.
Also, their email address usually is suspiciously vague, either mostly numbers, or a name which is some weird or incomprehensible ethnic mix.


----------



## J-75

StevieMac said:


> Ok so, here's a first for me. I posted a guitar earlier today on kijiji and received this reply:
> 
> 
> _*From:* i call ur bs([email protected])__you still have this listed? you fraud!....your guitar is a bootleg fake....take the listing down or i will post a counter ad
> 
> _
> Anyone ever receive something like this? So far, my best guesses are:
> 
> *1)* a genuine case of mistaken identity regarding my guitar or
> *2) *another deranged kijiji nutjob who has a very similar guitar posted...at a much higher price.
> 
> Given the classy email handle, my gut is going with the 2nd hypothesis...


Yeah, Kijiji is going the way of the comments we see on YouTube - bored pinheads with nothing better to do. (Option #3 ?)


----------



## corbo

gotten email's like that put up 2 Les pauls in the last month , and got 2 (suspect it is the same clown)
telling me guitar is fake , demanding serial # , threatening to report etc, waste of time.
I believe there are people who troll kijiji just to set people off, and usully the email bounces back if you reply
I once got emails like this from a guy who turned out ws selling the same guitar, basically was trying to get me to pull my add


----------



## Morkolo

I will admit I did contact a seller on Kijiji once because he/she had a fake Les Paul. The guy had it up as a 2010 Studio 60s or 50s Tribute, I"m not sure now but one of the pictures were of the back of the neck that was sanded past the stain to try to cover up the plain as day scarf joint. I wasn't hostile in my email to the seller and to my surprise the seller seemed to genuinely not even know he/she had a fake for sale. Within an hour of my email the ad was taken down, whether it was sold or not I don't know.


----------



## StevieMac

Here's another type of reply, received on 2 different pieces of gear, but identical in both cases:


*From:* [email protected]
 Anything to add or ads say it all?

 
I'm usually overly descriptive in my posts so was somewhat surprised when I first received it. I replied with "I think the post pretty much says it all" and received this a day or so later:


*From:* (Ashley) [email protected]
Hi,i just want to make sure the ad complete and nothing to repair,i will purchase at your listed price,Payment will be sent using PayPal and i will handle the PayPal surcharge as well.I will arrange with someone to have this picked up from your location once i have paid as i am out of town at the moment.pls send me more pictures (if available) since i won't be be able to see this in person,what's the PayPal email to send funds to in order for me to pay you ASAP. 




This one sent off alarm bells off naturally andI didn't reply thereafter. After receiving the same initial reply to a totally different piece of gear some time later, I was definitely convinced that something stank. Notice no reference to the specific piece of gear was ever made in those replies...dead giveaway.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I would avoid Paypal when using kijiji unless you know the person. PayPal is a good service for buyers. But it is very easy to put in a Paypal dispute and claim the goods were never received. They will get their money back and your gear. Never use it on a pickup. If they can't bring the cash it's no deal


----------



## 10409

sometimes if i'm bored i'll plug the persons email into facebook and see what comes up

i had this guy give me a trade offer










i really hope it's not one of you


----------



## smorgdonkey

mike_oxbig said:


> i really hope it's not one of you


Take my pic down now!!


----------



## 10409

even david bowie would be like "man that's gay"


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## StevieMac

Sneaky said:


>



*Hmmm....same guy maybe? :banana:*

View attachment 2418


----------



## J-75

A summary...

You must buy my guitar built by myself for $200, Understood ??? - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## surlybastard

Wanted: Gibson (Dead or alive), also should I email him and ask why I would need to license to play guitar? kkjuw

Wanted: Gibson - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

surlybastard said:


> Wanted: Gibson (Dead or alive), also should I email him and ask why I would need to license to play guitar? kkjuw
> 
> Wanted: Gibson - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


I have heard that a Gibson guitar can be a lethal weapon in the hands of an unlicensed, untrained person


----------



## mhammer

Today's special is a rather odd ultimatum: " _Hi,Im not posted in wrong section.I got Blackberry Playbook for trade for Bass multi-effect unit *or else*.Is a 32GB.I don't have any use of it and if you have an effect unit for bass without any purpose,we can do a trade. My playbook is fully working condition with box,cabling and invoice. For the specs,you can go on the Future Shop website to see the specs.__Im a musician,so show me what you've got in trade...._"

In fairness, it would seem the vendor's first language is not English, so I gather he means "or other". It just kinda came out weird. That said, perhaps people in the Ottawa/Gatineau area who own Bass multi-effects might want to lay low for the next little while, just in case he really means it.


----------



## Jimi D

mhammer said:


> Today's special is a rather odd ultimatum: " _Hi,Im not posted in wrong section.I got Blackberry Playbook for trade for Bass multi-effect unit *or else*.Is a 32GB.I don't have any use of it and if you have an effect unit for bass without any purpose,we can do a trade. My playbook is fully working condition with box,cabling and invoice. For the specs,you can go on the Future Shop website to see the specs.__Im a musician,so show me what you've got in trade...._"
> 
> *In fairness, it would seem the vendor's first language is not English*, so I gather he means "or other". It just kinda came out weird. That said, perhaps people in the Ottawa/Gatineau area who own Bass multi-effects might want to lay low for the next little while, just in case he really means it.


Just another proud graduate of the Canadian public school system... literacy is optional...


----------



## Guest

And now for something completely different!







* 


One of a kind guitar - Built in amp - Steampunk styled*

This is a one of a kind guitar I built myself, it has many embellishments and is really quite unique. Its main 
addition is a built in Marshall mini amplifier, the guitar literally plugs into itself and can be played anywhere! 
The amp is battery powered and actually sounds pretty decent for its small size. When your ready to rock 
a little louder simply plug the output into any other amp, quite versatile I think. The guitar also stands on 
its own as quite a beautiful art piece that would look great displayed in any home, It has been a consent 
source of interest for anyone who has been to my house and seen it. Other embellishments include a 
vintage soldering torch head at the bottom end, custom bolt and gear knobs, vintage braided wire, vintage 
tube amp, fully scalloped fret board and a couple other little things. Really a must see piece.

if interested contact me with an offer, serious offers only please aside from material costs this piece 
took about 60 hours of work and is more of an art piece to myself than an instrument (even though it shreds)


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> And now for something completely different!*
> 
> 
> One of a kind guitar - Built in amp - Steampunk styled*
> 
> This is a one of a kind guitar I built myself, it has many embellishments and is really quite unique. Its main
> addition is a built in Marshall mini amplifier, the guitar literally plugs into itself and can be played anywhere!
> The amp is battery powered and actually sounds pretty decent for its small size. When your ready to rock
> a little louder simply plug the output into any other amp, quite versatile I think. The guitar also stands on
> its own as quite a beautiful art piece that would look great displayed in any home, It has been a consent
> source of interest for anyone who has been to my house and seen it. Other embellishments include a
> vintage soldering torch head at the bottom end, custom bolt and gear knobs, vintage braided wire, vintage
> tube amp, fully scalloped fret board and a couple other little things. Really a must see piece.
> 
> if interested contact me with an offer, serious offers only please aside from material costs this piece
> took about 60 hours of work and is more of an art piece to myself than an instrument (even though it shreds)


I'm curious to know what it weighs?


----------



## Guest

Found another one.









Replica of the worlds most famous guitar.

Replica of the Kramer 5150 made famous by Eddie VanHalen. Has been in my collection for the 
past 30 years and now is time to sell. A fantastic conversation piece that has been hanging in 
the den and everyone is amazed when they see it. If you buy it I would actually frame it so 
people aren't always taken it down and playing with it...just tell everyone it's the real deal, 
they will never be able to tell the difference. Let's start at $5,000. 










I like his other ad even better.

Advertise you company on my forearm with a tattoo.

I will tattoo your company name or logo on my forearm for $20,000. I will do both forearms for 
$40,000. I drive a Zamboni at our local arena so a sports company would be ideal. Hundreds of 
people come through our arena daily and this would be a great way to get your company out 
there for people to see. After payment is made, you will approve the tattoo and I will pay for it.


----------



## J-75

???? sounds like we better hurry up!

"_Urgent__! Fender Telecaster guitar brand new in 2013 and we played on than a month can be seen with the naked eye is not used more deloc.pretul is slightly negotiable offer and wish earnestly thank you please give me emeil respond unless the number of phone and call you __immediately......... _"

sell my guitar fender telecaster - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## mhammer

Wasn't Kramer briefly offering a replica for some 4 or 5-figure price? I recall seeing it in Guitar Player, and is was every bit as ugly and abused as the original. It even had the same stickers on it.


----------



## mhammer

J-75 said:


> ???? sounds like we better hurry up!
> 
> "_Urgent__! Fender Telecaster guitar brand new in 2013 and we played on than a month can be seen with the naked eye is not used more deloc.pretul is slightly negotiable offer and wish earnestly thank you please give me emeil respond unless the number of phone and call you __immediately......... _"
> 
> sell my guitar fender telecaster - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


Sounds like someone from South Asia. I served as a sort of shadow supervisor for a doctoral student in Mumbai, a decade ago, and we've kept in touch since, exchanging notes a few times a year. His English is certainly much better than that, and he's just the sweetest guy, now with a wife and kid, but there are little bits of usage in his notes to me that make one do double-takes. They're grammatically correct, but just...weird-sounding. This ad has the feel of that same weirdness, although the grammar isn't as good.

On the other hand, I've been exchanging notes with the former Clerk of the Privy Council (and Ambassador to Italy, now the dean of Glendon College). Clearly a brilliant guy, but when he posts something from what I can only assume is a tablet or other mobile device with a virtual, rather than push-button, keyboard, the spelling and grammar is just as wince-worthy. I gather it is an Apple device of some sort, since it will substitute words as best guesses, having once substituted the name of Steppenwolf author Hermann Hesse for what I gather was a slightly misspelled "he's".

I tip my hat to all those folks who started out with a language other than English, and took on the monumental task of learning this horribly twisted and convoluted patchwork of a tongue. If we could do half as well in their first language, I'm confident we'd have the admiration and respect of many.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> Wasn't Kramer briefly offering a replica for some 4 or 5-figure price? I recall seeing it in Guitar Player, and is was every bit as ugly and abused as the original. It even had the same stickers on it.


You may be right about the price, but, it sure don't look like what the kijiji ad has.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Kramer never offered a replica but Fender did a few years back.


----------



## bzrkrage

SRV is ........well........here? Hey if anything, an'89 fender Strat for $250.
View attachment 2453

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ned-Guitar-Forensic-Report-W0QQAdIdZ463134881


----------



## 10409

I've just like to pause here a moment and announce that this thread has more views in the last 30 days than the forum rules have had in the last 4 years


----------



## Guest

It's not for the strat (as far as I could tell reading the ad).
It's for the report that states that it's *not* SRV's signature.
If I wanted that, I'd just copy it off his ad and print it. lol.


----------



## WannabeGood

Taken from the ad................."[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]*However it does disclose character of an artistically stylized rendering based on composite characteristics of legitimate signatures of Stevie Ray Vaughan*".............................WTF does that mean? Make sense to anyone?

Regards,[/FONT]


----------



## Beach Bob

WannabeGood said:


> Taken from the ad................."*However it does disclose character of an artistically stylized rendering based on composite characteristics of legitimate signatures of Stevie Ray Vaughan*".............................WTF does that mean? Make sense to anyone?
> 
> Regards,


I think it means that someone traced it out of a photocopy of a legitimate SRV signature... and got it mostly, sort of right....


----------



## cheezyridr

*wait, what?*

Gibson electric guitar for sale! - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

Date Listed 11-Mar-13 
Last Edited 11-Mar-13 
Price $800.00 
Amazing vintage sound! feel free to ask any questions!

THIS IS NOT THE SAME TYPE OF GUITAR THEY SELL AT LONG & MCQUADE, PLEASE DO SOME RESEARCH BEFORE MESSAGING ME!!

i looked up the melody makers at long and mquade. they're $400. so i emailed the guy to ask what's different. this was his reply

_The Melody Maker Gibson makes now has a cheap single coil pick up and a wraparound tailpiece bridge, mine has a p90 pickup and a tune-o-matic bridge that only the Melody Makers from 2003 to 2006 have, I also changed the cheap tunners for Grover Deluxe tunners, and I got a pick-guard custom made for my guitar to give it a more vintage look just like the Les Paul Junior. Thanks._

so a pick up, a set of tuners, a pick guard, and a bridge, double the value of a guitar? if i only knew!


----------



## corbo

KIJIJI i has turned into a gong show lately.
emailed a a guy yesterday who had an amp for sale , was willing to pay asking price emailed to see if guy was interested in a trade at all, and if not would pay his asking price.
the guy's response killed the deal , instead of a civil response the guy acts like an ass lost the sale


----------



## Roryfan

cheezyridr said:


> Gibson electric guitar for sale! - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.
> 
> Date Listed 11-Mar-13
> Last Edited 11-Mar-13
> Price $800.00
> Amazing vintage sound! feel free to ask any questions!
> 
> THIS IS NOT THE SAME TYPE OF GUITAR THEY SELL AT LONG & MCQUADE, PLEASE DO SOME RESEARCH BEFORE MESSAGING ME!!
> 
> i looked up the melody makers at long and mquade. they're $400. so i emailed the guy to ask what's different. this was his reply
> 
> _The Melody Maker Gibson makes now has a cheap single coil pick up and a wraparound tailpiece bridge, mine has a p90 pickup and a tune-o-matic bridge that only the Melody Makers from 2003 to 2006 have, I also changed the cheap tunners for Grover Deluxe tunners, and I got a pick-guard custom made for my guitar to give it a more vintage look just like the Les Paul Junior. Thanks._
> 
> so a pick up, a set of tuners, a pick guard, and a bridge, double the value of a guitar? if i only knew!


Might be worth it, it's very important to keep your guitar in tunn.


----------



## 10409

I just got a trade offer by a gentleman who has an epiphone SG he would like to offer. he sounded like he was full of shit from the get go but i wanted something good to post in here so I played along.

"I have taken it to several experts and we believe it might very well be an early 70's copy of the real thing. I know that my SG has the guts of the Gibson exact sound of a Gibson and is professionally set up and inspected in the US. That is rare."

So i ask him for a couple pictures and the serial number. he sends me a blurry picture of an SG in its case, with the serial number that starts with 100315, which translates to March 2010 QingDao. I passed on the information that google found in about 8 seconds as well as a link to his exact guitar on musiciansfriend, and he replies all smugly "Well this has Grover tuners and a sticker that reads "100% inspected and set up in the USA" as if that 1) was uncommon and 2) made the thing worth the 3x retail price he was expecting to get.

Some peoples kids, i tell ya.

EDIT* this last email he sent me seems relevant

"No idea Mike. But I love the feel and the sound. I do believe work has been done to it. I am an acoustic and in the past spent 7 years touring impersonating George Strait."


----------



## mhammer

Now and then a happy story.....

A local Kijiji ad had a Blue Snowflake USB mic for free. The owner believed it to be busted and was willing to give it away to anyone who could find use for it. Since he was 3 blocks from me, I contacted him and dropped by after work to pick it up. I asked a few questions of the kid (and he couldn't have been more than 19 or 20) about the mic but he couldn't really answer them, except to say that it didn't recognize on his Mac and he couldn't say what aspect didn't work. He HAD tried other USB cables though, and that wasn't the problem.

So, I bring the thing home, try it out and sure enough, my PC won't recognize it. I looked for how to take it apart and unscrew the mesh screen on the front. I spy a suspended condenser capsule, and a board with a little Molex power connector. I give the power connector a little push, and bingo-bango, it works like a charm.

I felt bad so I contacted the kid and asked if he wanted it back, now that it worked, or whether he'd like a little money. He replied that he could use a little money, whatever I thought was fair. So I popped over and gave him $20, which put a grateful smile on his face. These things sell for $45+tax so I came out ahead. Decent mic, and much less cumbersome than plugging my dynamic mic into my Roland UA-30 and into my USB port.

Happy ending.


----------



## cheezyridr

mike_oxbig said:


> EDIT* this last email he sent me seems relevant
> 
> "No idea Mike. But I love the feel and the sound. I do believe work has been done to it. I am an acoustic and in the past spent 7 years touring impersonating George Strait."


if you believe that, i've got some ocean front property in arizona. it's down in the heartland. when you look up, all you see is blue clear sky....


----------



## 10409

mhammer said:


> Now and then a happy story.....
> 
> A local Kijiji ad had a Blue Snowflake USB mic for free. The owner believed it to be busted and was willing to give it away to anyone who could find use for it. Since he was 3 blocks from me, I contacted him and dropped by after work to pick it up. I asked a few questions of the kid (and he couldn't have been more than 19 or 20) about the mic but he couldn't really answer them, except to say that it didn't recognize on his Mac and he couldn't say what aspect didn't work. He HAD tried other USB cables though, and that wasn't the problem.
> 
> So, I bring the thing home, try it out and sure enough, my PC won't recognize it. I looked for how to take it apart and unscrew the mesh screen on the front. I spy a suspended condenser capsule, and a board with a little Molex power connector. I give the power connector a little push, and bingo-bango, it works like a charm.
> 
> I felt bad so I contacted the kid and asked if he wanted it back, now that it worked, or whether he'd like a little money. He replied that he could use a little money, whatever I thought was fair. So I popped over and gave him $20, which put a grateful smile on his face. These things sell for $45+tax so I came out ahead. Decent mic, and much less cumbersome than plugging my dynamic mic into my Roland UA-30 and into my USB port.
> 
> Happy ending.


I noticed that ad. it was too far away to go look at myself. glad it worked out for both of you.


----------



## corbo

Another thing that raises alarms , you ask specific questions and get a reply with other info then what you asked for,
traded 6 emails with a seller this morning of a guitar before he finally answered the main question in first email, for obvious reasons 
waste of time


----------



## smorgdonkey

I just got a very reasonable trade offer via kijiji...but let me tell you, most of the reasonable trade offers never materialize - they just seem to go silent after I reply.


----------



## cheezyridr

ha! that's happened to me twice recently


----------



## smorgdonkey

smorgdonkey said:


> I just got a very reasonable trade offer via kijiji...but let me tell you, most of the reasonable trade offers never materialize - they just seem to go silent after I reply.


Sent another reply just in case a tech glitch took place.

The guy says 'I am not interested'

It was his offer!!

Flakes, flakes, flakes.


----------



## Roryfan

I just sold 2 items w/in a day for full asking price. They were inexpensive & priced fairly, but I'm still in shock.


----------



## Roryfan

smorgdonkey said:


> I just got a very reasonable trade offer via kijiji...but let me tell you, most of the reasonable trade offers never materialize - they just seem to go silent after I reply.


Or the guys that bargain hard via e-mail & then disappear after you acquiesce.


----------



## mario

Roryfan said:


> I just sold 2 items w/in a day for full asking price. They were inexpensive & priced fairly, but I'm still in shock.


I just sold a high end pedal on Kijiji within 24 hours. I was quite astonished how fast it went at full price. Also about a month ago there was an ad for 4 pedals at $200 for all. The ad had a pic of a EHX Green Russian Muff. I emailed and asked how much for the Muff. He got back to me and said "$50 firm". I raced over and bought it (...they go for around $200-350). As mentioned in the thread there are a lot of flakes but sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## mhammer

I got a Pearl PH-44 phaser in mint shape for $25 last summer. One of the very best 6-stage phasers ever made. Has adjustable slow and fast speeds, and lets you ramp-up and ramp-down between them.

The best, though, was this one: http://www.guitarscanada.com/open-m...or-deal-alert-kijiji-act-fast.html#post413161


----------



## bluesguitar1972

Jump fast, this won't last long:

'Renegade' SG - $750 OBO - Charlottetown Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Charlottetown Canada.

Renegade Custom SG-style electric guitar.

Solid body, cherry red. New-ish strings, no case, slight wear and tear. All components work fine.

Great sound. Served me reliably for 8 years, bought a Les Paul and have no need for a third guitar.

$750 OBO. Must pick up.

Please email Shawn if interested. Serious inquiries only.


----------



## Guest

*One Of A Kind We are The World Autographed Guitar $6500*

This Guitar was signed at the Jim Henson studio's in Hollywood Cali on Feb 1st 2010 BY 20 Artists -
Qiuncy Jones,Barbara Streisand, Lionel Richie,Carlos Santna,Jennifer Hudson, Natalie Cole, Brain Wilson,
Miley Cyrus,Usher,Will-I-Am,Enrique Iglesias,CELINE Dion, SNOOP DOGG,Tony Bennett, PINK,Kanye West,
( JUSTIN BEIBER SIGNED IT TWICE!! ),and the Jonas Brothers--With certificate of Authenticity on the 
signatures. Approx 50" Tall 26" wide and 6 " Deep Black Lacquer finish Display Shadow Box !!Made By 
Huntington. We are the world to Raise funds for the relief effort in Haiti -- Many actors in the Picture - 
Jeff Bridges Etc....J @ 647 521 2299 PRICE IS FIRM ---NO SCAMMMERS!!!!! worth $ 10k


----------



## smorgdonkey

Roryfan said:


> Or the guys that bargain hard via e-mail & then disappear after you acquiesce.


I can do better than that...

A guy emails me a few times about a Tele I had advertised. We narrow it down to 2 evenings. One evening is selected by the potential buyer. Some back and forth on what time and then he says how about 8:00 pm? I say sure but he was waiting a bit for my reply so he says "I'll be there a bit agfter 8:00 pm".

I get another text asking "what was the address again?" *AT 10:01 pm * 

So, I send him the address at 10:05 pm and at 10:30 pm I turn my lights off and call it a night.

I see super flakes. They're everywhere.


----------



## allanr

bluesguitar1972 said:


> Jump fast, this won't last long:
> 
> 'Renegade' SG - $750 OBO - Charlottetown Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Charlottetown Canada.
> 
> Renegade Custom SG-style electric guitar.
> 
> Solid body, cherry red. New-ish strings, no case, slight wear and tear. All components work fine.
> 
> Great sound. Served me reliably for 8 years, bought a Les Paul and have no need for a third guitar.
> 
> $750 OBO. Must pick up.
> 
> Please email Shawn if interested. Serious inquiries only.


Must be a heck of a lot better than the Renegade Strat. Yours for $70.00 in Stoney Creek
http://stoneycreek-on.canadianlisted.com/music-instruments/renegade-electric-guitar_1096510.html


----------



## smorgdonkey

smorgdonkey said:


> Sent another reply just in case a tech glitch took place.
> 
> The guy says 'I am not interested'
> 
> It was his offer!!
> 
> Flakes, flakes, flakes.


I traded messages with a guy who I made a trade with a few months back and the same moron has been giving him the runaround for a few weeks.


----------



## 10409

What i've found works well is keeping tabs on previous good buyers/sellers. there's about 8 people that i've done dealings with in the past that i offer whatever it is i'm selling to before i put it up on kijij. because of this i've made multiple exchanges/sales/purchases with people i already know to be good.

but on the flip side there's probably 20 or more people who frequently give the run around that I now just ignore.


----------



## J-75

smorgdonkey said:


> I just got a very reasonable trade offer via kijiji...but let me tell you, most of the reasonable trade offers never materialize - they just seem to go silent after I reply.


Have you tried Listerine?


----------



## smorgdonkey

J-75 said:


> Have you tried Listerine?


I'll give that a try...perhaps a bit more soap too!


----------



## 10409




----------



## J-75

Gotta love this one...

Monster Powerline 300 - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## cheezyridr

i dont get it? on amazon they're a hundred bucks + tax


----------



## corbo

Apparently this guy knows it all, in an extreme way

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ught-you-knew-about-guitar-W0QQAdIdZ468406823


----------



## marcos

mike_oxbig said:


> What i've found works well is keeping tabs on previous good buyers/sellers. there's about 8 people that i've done dealings with in the past that i offer whatever it is i'm selling to before i put it up on kijij. because of this i've made multiple exchanges/sales/purchases with people i already know to be good.
> 
> but on the flip side there's probably 20 or more people who frequently give the run around that I now just ignore.


Excellent idea Mike. There are a few people who I contact also before going to Kijiji to offer stuff to and a lot forum members do the same for me. Its a great way to sell without the hassle.


----------



## Guest

*Get ready to change everything you thought you knew about guitar*



I am not trying to sell you anything. I am trying to Enlighten you. So you can 
them make an Informed decision!  During the aural experience of music, musical events are perceived to abide within a​ purely conceptual, phenomenal musical space. This conceptual space—the form and nature of​ which is variable from culture to culture as well as from one listener to another within the same​ culture—can be formed and shaped by exposure to theoretical constructs of the musical space,​  conventions of modular musical notation, through the  spatial analysis of guitar sound 
production and recording!! Study and analysis of guitar modal sound frequency 
note vibration, and production. Get ready to change everything you thought 
you knew, about guitars, about playing guitars, about guitar construction, 
about guitar amps, and studio recording techniques! “Great” has become 
unacceptable, “best ever” is inadequate, forget that “impossible” was ever a 
limitation and Unleash The INSANITY! IF you are interested, I can get you 
the most Insane guitar, you can ever imagine. I can increase your guitar playing 
ability to an Insane level, and I can mod whatever amp or guitar you have, 
into an Insane guitar & amp, and it will not cost you a fortune! Tell me what 
style of guitar music you want to play, and I'll guarantee you the most Insane guitar, 
and amp imagineable, for you to surpass all your expectations! After many years 
of analytical scientific method analysis, of the sound production from guitars, 
including effects, guitar types, guitar composition, guitar tunings, amp and 
speaker dynamics, analog & digital studio recording effects, and techniques, 
and production, and right & left hand guitar playing techniques, my results 
are complete. Plugging your guitar cord into a single amp and playing, is 5% 
of the Tonal Sound equation. DO YOU Want the other 95%!!! If interested 
I can get you a custom built guitar, or customize and mod your guitar and amp, 
to previously unattainable levels, and increase your guitar playing ability 
exponentially. If you are interested - Email me! Cheers. PS. I have been 
modding guitars and amps for twenty years. I have access to the most extreme 
PRO custom guitar builders, and the most extreme guitar and amp mods, on 
the planet. I am the co founder of the most Extreme recording studio in Canada, 
in downtown Toronto! 


Guitar, amp, and studio possibilities are ENDLESS!! Do not Limit Yourself!! Cheers, my friends.


----------



## 10409

lol

when i (tried to) read that i think of this skit

[video=youtube;WRu_-9MBpd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRu_-9MBpd4[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps

Get ready to change everything you thought you knew about guitar - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

Woah! Looks like some seroius INSANITY goin' on there!


----------



## Guest

funny vid mike. tnx for posting.


----------



## corbo

loudtubeamps said:


> Get ready to change everything you thought you knew about guitar - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.
> 
> Woah! Looks like some seroius INSANITY goin' on there!


Must be a member , ad keeps being pulled . some funny stuff,


----------



## corbo

This guy wins hands down look at his Kijiji ads < hours of entertainment

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ9844961


----------



## Guest

Fender Precision bass neck and Grover tuners for sale.

1975 Fender Precision bass neck and Grover tuners for sale. 
The frets have been removed and the neck plays well. 
Grover tuners are top of the line.
Neck heel stamp # 01 03 3024. Neck plate # 621972.
This is the same teardrop bass neck shape that Geddy Lee uses.
$150 or best offer. Will sell separately.


----------



## ezcomes

saw this...and luckily this thread popped up...otherwise i would've started another thread...

this is more funny than stupid though...

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...ifier-head-100w-50w-switch-W0QQAdIdZ469956882



> [h=1]Mesa Dual Rectifier guitar amplifier head 100w/50w switch[/h]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date Listed  31-Mar-13 Price  $1,000.00 Address  Ottawa, ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sick of having your face firmly attached to your skull? Is your current guitar amplifier only lightly toasting your admiring fans?
> 
> Look no further than the awesome power of the Mesa dual rectifier for melting as many faces as you can get in front of a speaker cabinet. From palm muted power chords sundering the very bedrock of our world, to blistering laser-fast shreddage shooting angels out of the sky, this amp is the heavy metal death machine you've been looking for.
> 
> It has three channels, a clean one for inspiring the deepest, blackest sorrow in the pits of your opponent's heart, a raw one that harnesses the power of every rusty hook and chainsaw, and a final, most ultimate brutal channel, which exists only to warn the innocent of the impending apocalypse. I'm partial to the second one.
> 
> In case you feel like practicing, exterminating pests in your house or apartment, or even hunting small game, it does come with a convenient switch for all three channels, going from 100w of bowel-destroying intensity to 50w of ear shredding power.
> 
> Of course it's in great condition, it was forged in the subterranean hellfire of a thousand burning souls - to say it is built like a tank would imply the tank in question is a diabolic siege engine, spewing fire and brimstone from multiple granite columns. A couple tiny nicks in the tolex doesn't mean you can't skin a boar from 50 feet with it.
> 
> Does it come with a footswitch? It does, although I found it difficult to operate while I was flying through the air, commanding my diseased vulture army with screaming death grunts. When I landed to inspire my legions of shambling demons to further destruction, I was able to switch between all three channels, toggle the lead setting, toggle the FX loop, as well as mute the sound (obviously to give false hope to my opponent, only further terrorizing him when he realized I did it on purpose).
> 
> I'm not saying owning this amp will turn you into some sort of heavy metal god or anything, but in the short time I've owned it, I've received numerous friendly text-messages from Lucifer himself telling me on how awesome he thinks I am, how he's really getting into the bass guitar, and how we should definitely jam sometime. He said we could probably record a demo in his basement, since he's got some pirated version of pro-tools or something. I said I'd think about it.
> 
> I'm selling it because I've noticed since I got it I can't be around cats or dogs without them outright attacking me, the constant swarm of vampire bats surrounding me means I can't really take the bus anywhere, my barber is charging me extra to cut around the horns sprouting out of my head, and I'd like the money to change my rig up a bit.
> 
> I'd post pictures of the amp, but Kijiji has a policy for posting content that is unsuitable for minors, including violence and gore, and I can't get a shot of it without the piles of corpses that naturally accumulate around it. Shoot me an email if you absolutely need to see some, otherwise, check out google. It's the one with the diamond plate front, 3 channels, 100w/50w switches.
> 
> Oh yeah, I guess it'll do blues and classic rock pretty well, if you're into that. Trades considered.


----------



## Guest

Now that, was entertaining!


----------



## 10409

lol awesome
if he doesn't make it as a musician i think there's a creative writing gig in his future


----------



## kat_

I've been trying to figure out if this guy is a scammer or a moron - http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...string-guitar-now-for-1450-W0QQAdIdZ470499280


> I have a wensen 7-string guitar for the taking. It
> is a custom guitar worth $3500. I am selling it for $1450. It stays in perfect
> tune and feels incredible. Call Jeff at 403-xxx-xxxx if you are interested.
> Request photos and info on guitar by email or phone


----------



## Steadfastly

ezcomes said:


> saw this...and luckily this thread popped up...otherwise i would've started another thread...
> 
> this is more funny than stupid though...
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...ifier-head-100w-50w-switch-W0QQAdIdZ469956882


This guy is hilarious. It's not hard to tell what he watches when you read his ad.


----------



## rollingdam

A*TTENTION NICKELBACK FANS* I HAVE A DRUM STICK AUTOGRAPHED BY THE ORIGINAL DRUMMER RYAN VIKEDAL !!! NICKELBACK IS ALSO PRINTED ON THE STICK ! BEST OFFER TAKES IT ! EMAIL ME AT
[email protected]


----------



## smorgdonkey

rollingdam said:


> A*TTENTION NICKELBACK FANS* I HAVE A DRUM STICK AUTOGRAPHED BY THE ORIGINAL DRUMMER RYAN VIKEDAL !!! NICKELBACK IS ALSO PRINTED ON THE STICK ! BEST OFFER TAKES IT ! EMAIL ME AT
> [email protected]


----------



## Guest

a perfect ad IMO.

Thinning the herd.....

Hi there.
I have 8 guitars and basses up for sale but I really only want to sell 3 or 4 of them.
Like my children I love them all equally (yuk, yuk, yuk) and I can't decide which one or ones to sell so I thought I would let others make that choice for me. 
Here is the list....
1) Epiphone Pro Effects. I bought this used from L&M for $500.00 + taxes without a case. Total cost to me was $620.00. I would let it go for $500.00 including a nice case.
2) Epiphone Del Ray. Very good shape with only a couple of small nicks in it. I believe that these were made in the late 90's to early 2000's. Features a 24 fret neck, off set double cut body, push pull pots, carved top with binding and a bolt on neck. Hard to come by these days. I paid $350.00 without a bag. I am selling it with a gig bag.
3) Carperelli double cut body. Great guitar. Like new with a rather unique top.
I paid $250.00. Comes with a case.
4) Carperelli 12 string. Another like new guitar. This semi acoustic 12 string has an interesting flame veneer on the body as well as flames up the neck. Paid $400.00. This also comes with a case.
5) Vintage Vantage. I got this in lieu of a final payment for a job that I did. For the age it is in great shape. Not too many marks on it at all. Nice soft metallic orange paint, double body binding on this arched top semi acoustic beauty. The nut was shimmed for reasons that I don't know of making the action a little higher than I like. Still a great player. It cost me roughly $350.00. No case or bag with this one.
6) Squier Showmaster. No pic for this one. 24 fret set neck, HSH pick up configuration, full body metallic red paint, reverse head stock, and a licenced Floyd Rose tremlo make this Korean guitar hard to find. I couldn't even find pictures of it online. Comes with a bag and a super firm price of $300.00.
7) Cort Curbow four string bass. Excellent condition. medium scale with nice low action. Fantastic electronics. Paid $250.00. No case.
8) LTD B304. I got this off of eBay. Near new. There are a couple of chips on the bottom near the strap pin at the back. Not visible from the front and doesn't affect how it plays. I have experience with laquer so I will touch it up before it is sold. According to the ad it was a prototype bass and never made it into production. I still have the ad if a potential buyer wanted to see it. Similar to a D4 but with satin gold hardware, EMG pick ups and the woods used blend in together so it almost looks like it was made from one piece of wood. Same neck thru construction as the D4. Total cost to me was $520.00 ($350 for the bass, $55.00 the ship in U.S. dollars and another $105.00 for taxes and brokerage fees) but I would take $400.00. You will not find another on of these.
So here's the jibber jabber.....
I included the actual prices that I paid. Ideally that is what I would like to get but I am open to offers.
The Epi Pro Effects, the LTD bass and the Showmaster are firmly priced as written.
I am not interested in any trades.
However if you have stage gear like a good fog machine (not department store crap), lazer lighting and things that I can use for my Halloween display like quality skeletons, tomb stones or even a projector that hooks up to a laptop let me know. 
Also I am in the market for a multi effects. Boss GT8 or similar. I am not interested in the GT6 or individual pedals.
Other than that I am good for guitars, basses, amps, keyboards, recording devises and Roland drum equipment.
I am willing to deliver in the GTA...within reason. 
And finally, If I accept an offer please do not try to haggle further when we meet. 
Thanks for looking and have a great day.


----------



## smorgdonkey

That's a dandy. Could be that he just doesn't follow the guitar market at all and thinks that gear holds its value steadily.

The Vantage could be a real deal...if you could get it for $300 because you need to 'un shim' the nut (assuming that there are no other issues). I have a 1981 VH-445 that looks like that and I saw an '82 or '83 sell on eBay recently for $649.00. Very well made.


----------



## cheezyridr

there's been a guy advertising a guitar like one i had, for 2 yrs running. ive sent him the link to show he's asking more than they cost new. he refuses to come down in price.


----------



## 10409

cheezyridr said:


> there's been a guy advertising a guitar like one i had, for 2 yrs running. ive sent him the link to show he's asking more than they cost new. he refuses to come down in price.


Some people are stubborn. it probably means they overpaid themselves and are trying to pass the buck. a while back there was a guy selling an epiphone masterbilt with a factory flaw, so it was marked "factory 2nd" right on the guitar. this guy went hog wild making up a story about how that means the guitar was rare and a collectible and blah blah blah and wanted more than they sell for brand new without any defects.


----------



## J-75

The Holy Grail of tone... http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/3731453018.html


----------



## cheezyridr

the fun never ends


----------



## TheRumRunner

J-75 said:


> The Holy Grail of tone... http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/3731453018.html


Yupp, suckers born every day... AND Gibson sells them to every sucker who will cough up the $133


































DW


----------



## bzrkrage

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-NOT-A-COPY-THE-REAL-THING-W0QQAdIdZ473220194

No disrespect to the person if GC GTO related, just........6 figures?
View attachment 2660

View attachment 2661
View attachment 2662


----------



## Roryfan

TheRumRunner said:


> J-75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holy Grail of tone... http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/3731453018.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp, suckers born every day... AND Gibson sells them to every sucker who will cough up the $133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW
Click to expand...

Makes RS look like a bargain at $45 a pop.


----------



## Roryfan

bzrkrage said:


> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-NOT-A-COPY-THE-REAL-THING-W0QQAdIdZ473220194
> 
> No disrespect to the person if GC GTO related, just........6 figures?
> View attachment 2660
> 
> View attachment 2661
> View attachment 2662


He's about 5 yrs. too late trying to get that kind of dough & even then I'd be surprised if a 3 pup Custom ever went for more than $75K. Though I would give him the asking price he has listed in the ad (i.e. $1.00)......


----------



## corailz

Kijiji is now full of dreamers too...The kind of people that watch TV show called "Barter Kings" and try to do the same as a pair of guys in a TV show!That's totally insane!

Otherwise, even trade offers are ridiculous for example, i have an ad for a complete set of wheels and tires for a Audi and that i could consider to sell or trade, but no tires/Wheels offers will be considered due to the fact that i have all i need in my garage....All the offers i've recieved were wheels and or tires packages and i'm not talking about how cheap they are compared to my stuff!
It's funny to see people buying chinese tires and considering thoses crappy copy as good as a really well known brand and model of tire as we can see in musical stuff!


----------



## rollingdam

Here is a Gretsch on Kijiji Ottawa
http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-guitars-Gretsch-falcon-W0QQAdIdZ473346560

and here is where it came from
http://www.dhgate.com/hot-sell-new-...7013a68a1b2fc69ed.html?recinfo=8,2,6#cppd-6-2


----------



## Beach Bob

OK, I'll bite. I looked at both links and there seems to be quite a bit of difference between them. The kijiji guitar has what appears to be filtrons where as the chinese one has humbuckers....different knob layouts, etc.

Why do you think they're the same?


----------



## grumpyoldman

rollingdam said:


> Here is a Gretsch on Kijiji Ottawa
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-guitars-Gretsch-falcon-W0QQAdIdZ473346560
> 
> and here is where it came from
> http://www.dhgate.com/hot-sell-new-...7013a68a1b2fc69ed.html?recinfo=8,2,6#cppd-6-2



Hmmm, I dunno about that. While I am not saying the Gretsch in the Kijiji ad is straight up, it is not the same as the one on DHGate. The Kijiji one has what appears to be Filterons, where the DHGate one has humbuckers. Kijiji - movable bridge on rosewood(ish) base...DHGate - tune-o-matic on posts. Kijiji has two control knobs (volume, tone?) on lower bout of body, the DHGate has three knobs...Two upper toggles on the Kijiji guitar, only one on the other....

They look similar, but they ain't the same....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## 10409

yesterday i asked for info on the gretsch and didn't get a reply
oh well


----------



## sulphur

Ah, the old non-reply.

More than half the times that I've sent emails stating my interest in a guitar for sale went unanswered.

Just lately, I inquired about a G&L Legacy.
I got a reply right away, so I answered back that I'd set something up to check the guitar out.
Two days later, I sent a message to see the guitar, no answer since.
That's a few weeks ago now, I think that it was sold. 
Meh.


----------



## rollingdam

mike_oxbig said:


> yesterday i asked for info on the gretsch and didn't get a reply
> oh well


not getting a reply seems to be a standard on Kijiji Ottawa-


----------



## rollingdam

grumpyoldman said:


> Hmmm, I dunno about that. While I am not saying the Gretsch in the Kijiji ad is straight up, it is not the same as the one on DHGate. The Kijiji one has what appears to be Filterons, where the DHGate one has humbuckers. Kijiji - movable bridge on rosewood(ish) base...DHGate - tune-o-matic on posts. Kijiji has two control knobs (volume, tone?) on lower bout of body, the DHGate has three knobs...Two upper toggles on the Kijiji guitar, only one on the other....
> 
> They look similar, but they ain't the same....
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


A real Gretsch White Falcon would have different knobs, switch tips, and real Filtertrons and not the ones used on the Chinese made Electromatics. The pickguard is suspect too.

It may not be the exact same guitar, but it is not real


----------



## corbo

Well here is a new approach, the guy can always claim someone else won the guitar, and keep the guitar and money.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...tars-Win-a-Larrivee-om-03r-W0QQAdIdZ473945216


----------



## smorgdonkey

*Another great humourous kijiji ad:*

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-a-really-nice-boat-anchor-W0QQAdIdZ473575745 

20,800+ visits when I viewed it.

*Beautiful Sears Kenmore dishwasher -or a really nice boat anchor*

Wow. 4300 visits to this add, and STILL there isn't a soul among you who thinks this 11-month old Sears Kenmore dishwasher is worth $74. It's still under warranty, you know. Did I mention that little nugget? Sears gave me this phone number to their service dudes in Bangalore or Bophal or New Delhi, and they are standing by to help get this dishwasher back into tip top shape. That phone number is embedded into the back of my aching skull, and I'll include it with your purchase. All you'll need is time, patience and a recreational drug of some sort so you don't blow a gasket or go postal or something worse as you go through the Customer "Service" process! So, seeing that I'm out many hundreds of dollars because I couldn't ask my wife to relive the agony of dealing with Sears Customer "Service" - last time she ended up gnawing the leg off one of our kitchen chairs, and I ended up falling on my arse when I was eating my Count Choculas (47 per cent sugar, you know) - the price is now $57.50. This covers the sushi that we ate last night, plus tax plus tip. As I said last time, it washes dishes beautifully – probably the best of any dishwasher I’ve owned, actually (actually my new one is better) – but it isn’t so good at getting rid of the water at the end of the cycle. 

Two years ago, my wife and I built a house, and installed a Kenmore dishwasher. Within six months, it had stopped draining at the end of the cycle. So we called Sears, believing that it would be an easy fix. I’ve never considered myself a moron before, but my blind faith in Sears would prove that I should have my mittens tied together with a string, and I should only eat with spoons, as I could easily lose an eye if I tried a fork. Anyway, had to keep calling Buddy on the graveyard shift of Customer "Service" in New Delhi" to deal with the problem. Buddy hated me instantly because I woke him up- no way he was going to make this easy. In the meantime, we washed dishes by hand for weeks, waiting for their repair man to show up - I guess it took some time for the work order to make it the 15 time zones back to Halifax. Then we have to take 4 hours off from work (the repairman only promises to show up some time in the four hour block), burn our gas to get to and from work, only to be told, “we have to order a new drain pump”. Weeks more of hand-washing dishes. My finger nails have never been cleaner, and my hands never softer. “More than just mild. You’re soaking in it”. Remember that commercial? That was me, the new Madge, only with a five o’clock shadow, idiot mittens, and a fork stuck in my eye. In comes the part, so we have to book off another 4 hours of work, drive to and from work on our own nickel. In goes the new part, and the dishwasher works, kind of. . . for about 4 months, then it breaks again. Wash dishes by hand for 3 weeks. 4 hours off from work. Order part. Wash dishes for a week. Take 4 hours off. Install new part. Doesn’t work. Order same part again. Wash dishes for two weeks. 4 hours off from work. Part still doesn’t make it work. Order same part for the third time. 

At this point we called back the Sears Buddy in New Dehli and suggested that we got a lemon. “Nope. Can’t be a lemon until it’s been fixed 3 times” they say. “It has been fixed 4 times”, says I. “Nope. The last 3 visits have been the same problem, so they only count as one”, says they. I went into the store where I bought it, and said “you sold me a lemon, please sir, may I have another?”. “Nope” says they. “We only take your money here. We don’t help you with your problems... call New Dehli. Now shoo, you’re scaring off our next victims”. So, I tell them that I’m going home to rip out the dishwasher, and I’m gonna sit on it in front of their store during their biggest sale of the year. And I would have, but after an exhaustive letter writing and email campaign with Head Office, the manager contacted us and after another few weeks, we finally got a replacement. 

That replacement (same model) still washes dishes beautifully, but after 11 months of use, it doesn’t drain. Now, if I didn’t have PTSD from dealing with these clowns in the past, and dish pan hands so bad that they’re cracking, I’d tilt at this windmill again. I’ve thought about taking a page from the book of that raving lunatic in North Korea, let my kids starve while I build a catapult and threaten to launch the dishwasher through the window of Sears. But I’m too tired. The new dishwasher that we bought (NOT at Sears), and I shouldn't have had to install but did, works beautifully.

So. If you have the skills and the time to replace the pump in this dishwasher (I have neither skill nor time), OR if you have lots of time, dirty fingernails that could use a long soak in dish soap, and the patience of Mr. Myagi from the Karate Kid, this baby can by yours for the low low everyday price of $57.50. After several months of phone calls, drives home on your work time and numerous uncalled for bursts of rudeness to your significant other, you'll have weathered the storm of being treated like a moron by Sears, and you'll have a dishwasher that you can be proud of. And I will have enough cash to pay for the really good sushi we had last night, which helped to ease the pounding in my temples after shelling out $800 to replace a dishwasher that's still under warranty. Stand by for more price drops.


----------



## Steadfastly

_Yupp, suckers born every day... AND Gibson sells them to every sucker who will cough up the $133_










Gibson and suckers? Ah, c'mon man, you're just too cynical. After all, this is the original! 

Yep, there a suckers born every minute. This kind of thing wouldn't be sold for a ridiculous price if there weren't.


----------



## smorgdonkey

This is how bad the market is:

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-guitars-PRS-SE-Singlecut-Fender-Telecaster-3-guitars-for-700-W0QQAdIdZ477467547


----------



## 10409

dang over in ottawa we have assholes trying to sell prs se's for 700$ by themselves


----------



## Sneaky

mike_oxbig said:


> dang over in ottawa we have assholes trying to sell prs se's for 700$ by themselves


Same in Calgary. This guy is sick of it too....

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ars-Do-you-homework-people-W0QQAdIdZ477534921


----------



## bzrkrage

Ahhh, wow!kksjur

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...d-Amp-Collection-1957-1960-W0QQAdIdZ477613717

Here are some pics.(incase you all buy it before anyone sees it!)

View attachment 2774
View attachment 2775


----------



## Woof

Words fail me...



bzrkrage said:


> Ahhh, wow!kksjur
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...d-Amp-Collection-1957-1960-W0QQAdIdZ477613717
> 
> Here are some pics.(incase you all buy it before anyone sees it!)
> 
> View attachment 2774
> View attachment 2775


----------



## Beach Bob

Saw that amp collection when it was posted earlier today... interesting...wouldn't mind hanging out in that guy's basement for a night or two... I'd even bring the beer


----------



## King Loudness

I got this email a few weeks ago from a kindly gentleman about a Splawn QR I was selling and had posted locally on Kijiji Halifax. Note the oh-so-creative name and email address:


 

Hello! The following is a reply to your "2011 Splawn Quick Rod FS/FT:" Ad on Kijiji: 


*From:* Shabazz Tolliver, North-Preston, N.S.([email protected]) Over-priced & Over-rated mediocre J-U-N-K !!! 

Do you think you will EVER sell this piece of crap that no one obviously wants, no matter how much you drop the price?? How long have you been trying to unload this "wannabe" Marshall anyway? Must be about 6 or 8-months now... Don't you get it, no one wants this amp. Take it down! Stop the personal embarrassment. 

Shabazz... 

"over the top"... don't be ridiculous! 

I know who sent it, he's a known guy with some issues, I just find it funny that he had emailed me from his regular address wanting to trade for the amp, and when I didn't bother replying to him (I delete all his emails now after he threatened me one time too many) he sent that.

W.


----------



## 10409

that reminds me of "igors" the ottawa troll

i haven't heard from him in quite some time but i used to get replies from "him" (it's a fake email address so idk) all the time with stupid shit in it. I'm fairly sure i know who he is too, i would usually get his replies shortly after turning down offers from other kijiji trolls from the outlying ottawa areas. I think this is what happens when you retire without enough money to buy a yearly golf membership.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Hey Wil, I never had any dealings with that guy on kijiji. Bizarre to be sure. I have had people make lowball offers and after I declined and explained why, they'd offer less. HAHA!! 

I think threats are mostly hollow but I keep emails with threats in them just in case I have multiple occurances...apparently email threats are treated seriously and illegal.



The dishwasher one was updated:

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-a-really-nice-boat-anchor-W0QQAdIdZ473575745

Well, who ever thought that it would take 50,000 views to sell one crappy dishwasher? But that’s what it took to get an offer that we could live with. That solution most certainly didn’t come from Sears, who did call us, by the way. It appears that they are not happy with us, and they rather scoldingly asked why we didn’t call them so they could help. What have they been putting on their Count Chocula in the mornings? Peyote? Mescaline, perhaps? Do I look like Charlie Frickin’ Brown? “Here, Charlie, I’ll hold this football for you one more time, and if you kick it, I promise I won’t yank it away at the last second, and you won’t come slamming down on your arse again. Promise.“ Not this kid. I’d rather eat the dishwasher with some salt meat and fat back than put my wife through their crap again. 
Really never thought our ad would get much attention, but it’s good though, ‘cause although you cheap folks wouldn’t pony up for the tank of gas, or the Sushi, or the pants, it seems like the Karma Karma Karma Karma Chameleon has taken a big steamy dump on Sears through this whole process. My attempt to get enough for a pair of jeans in exchange for my $800 dishwasher resulted in numerous people posting the ad on the Sears Facebook page, though I probably have more complaints about Sears appliances in my in-box than they do. 
I finally got two offers that were really tempting. The first was an offer for fifty bucks if I included a video of me blasting away at the dishwasher with bird shot (his daughter had the exact same model dishwasher, same bad service), but I’m afraid that my weapon of choice is a catapult, and I don’t have any guns. 
But the dishwasher goes to the kindest bidder, who offered $17.82 so I could buy some really nice jeans, PLUS $100 donated to our favourite charity. Sir, I could not have gotten a better offer! Thank you! 
That said,I’m still out of pocket $800 minus the $17.82 (I did the math 3 times, and got a different answer every time). 


The way I figure it, this is the best possible outcome from this crappy story. It’s the karma train rollin’, rollin’ round the bend. If you good people manage to help me raise a few bucks for a worthwhile charity from this, I won’t come back in the next life as a dung beetle. Sears, on the other hand, and their crappy service, could spend the next decade in the Black Hole of Calcutta tending to the sick, and they wouldn’t build up enough karma to come back as the dung.


----------



## 10409

just awesome

i hope that guy is an author


----------



## davetcan

http://london.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...itars-1978-Gibson-Les-Paul-W0QQAdIdZ477862718


----------



## sulphur

davetcan said:


> http://london.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...itars-1978-Gibson-Les-Paul-W0QQAdIdZ477862718


Holy...did you grab it Dave? Is it real?


----------



## rollingdam

Here is a great example of an Ottawa Kijiji seller-why buy new when you can buy used and pay more:

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ70646554


----------



## davetcan

Really hard to restrain myself, as you know, but I've already got 2 and I can spend the $350 on the next Custom Shop Strat that comes along for that price.



sulphur said:


> Holy...did you grab it Dave? Is it real?


----------



## TheRumRunner

That dish washer rant is a classic, fersure.

DW


----------



## davetcan

http://london.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...50SMC-SB-ACOUSTIC-ELECTRIC-W0QQAdIdZ478111820


or i could just go to L&M and buy a brand new one for $610


----------



## Option1

Good to see that the comedic touch is not totally absent in Ottawa: http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...rappy-stuff-for-sale-trade-W0QQAdIdZ478758457

Neil


----------



## 10409

Haha glad you enjoyed it... that's what happens when I post on kijiii after a special brownie. Oddly enough I've had more offers from it than when I'm not being so facetious.


----------



## 10409

I had a pretty good run the last couple weeks
this has all been acquired within the last 3 weeks
everything in total cost me 850$
Trying to get rid of the red acoustic on the left and the strat in the middle, probably gonna get rid of the subwoofers too. the rest is all keeper material.


----------



## bagpipe

Nice one Mike. This in particular made me laugh:

"-Profile HD40 Headphones. Not very loud or comfortable."





Option1 said:


> Good to see that the comedic touch is not totally absent in Ottawa: http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...rappy-stuff-for-sale-trade-W0QQAdIdZ478758457
> 
> Neil





mike_oxbig said:


> Haha glad you enjoyed it... that's what happens when I post on kijiii after a special brownie. Oddly enough I've had more offers from it than when I'm not being so facetious.


----------



## 10409

it's the truth they actually hurt my ears after 10 minutes of use


----------



## sulphur

I like the RockSmith comment. 8D


----------



## J-75

Any idea what this is? The description near the end hints at something to do with "senior-level men".

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...any-Wing-Chun-wooden-dummy-W0QQAdIdZ480986174


----------



## 10409

it looks like one of those practice dummies like in the karate kid


----------



## kat_

mike_oxbig said:


> it looks like one of those practice dummies like in the karate kid


You're exactly right. Wing Chun is a type of Kung Fu.


----------



## 10409

How's this for a kijiji "find"....

A lady has been offering me a clarinet on trade at least once a month for the last year or so. Obviously i kept declining because who the hell wants a clarinet...finally she offered it up for the intex acoustic pictured a few posts up on the left, which i had paid 40$ for. I decided to take the trade if only because the clarinet would take up less room. I actually thought i was doing her a favour.

I took it into domenics music yesterday and it turns out the thing is about 50 years old and made of ebony. needs a setup in a bad way but the guy figures it's worth about 1500$ after he gets it in playing condition. The hard case it came in is made of genuine alligator skin.

Gonna fix it up and put it on ebay, and give the lady a percentage of whatever it sells for.

only have this one picture because i wasn't interested in it until after i dropped it off at the shop for a fix up


----------



## shoretyus

I have a buddy that is a sax repair guru....... you thought guitars were expensive.. 
"that sax is 10 k, that one 6k" .. I have watched him do clarinets... pretty detailed work 



mike_oxbig said:


> How's this for a kijiji "find"....
> 
> A lady has been offering me a clarinet on trade at least once a month for the last year or so. Obviously i kept declining because who the hell wants a clarinet...finally she offered it up for the intex acoustic pictured a few posts up on the left, which i had paid 40$ for. I decided to take the trade if only because the clarinet would take up less room. I actually thought i was doing her a favour.
> 
> I took it into domenics music yesterday and it turns out the thing is about 50 years old and made of ebony. needs a setup in a bad way but the guy figures it's worth about 1500$ after he gets it in playing condition. The hard case it came in is made of genuine alligator skin.
> 
> Gonna fix it up and put it on ebay, and give the lady a percentage of whatever it sells for.
> 
> only have this one picture because i wasn't interested in it until after i dropped it off at the shop for a fix up


----------



## shoretyus

This popped up. I have seen versions of it but still funny 




[h=1]Buy my stupid ex-boyfriend's boat: It's cheap, like his excuses![/h]


 Watch 
| 
Share
| 
Print 
| 
Report Ad 











Date Listed10-May-13Last Edited10-May-13Price$1,500.00AddressAlmonte, Mississippi Mills, ON, Canada 
View mapFor Sale ByOwnerMakeOtherModelAlberg 22ColourBlue






My stupid ex boyfriend is a commitment-phobe, so I guess it's no surprise that he wasn't up to the commitment involved in owning a boat. Like every other good thing in his life, my stupid ex boyfriend walked away from a beautiful sailboat, and left me to pick up the pieces. So I`m selling it. Don`t worry; I`m not a crazy jilted woman. I`ve got the legal right to sell this beauty. 
The boat is actually quite wonderful, unlike my stupid ex boyfriend. It's a classic Alberg 22, with a full keel, a furling jib (something the stupid ex boyfriend never fully understood) and a suite of sails, all in pretty good condition. It's also unique in that it's got a black mast, and from the research I've done, it might be one of a kind in that sense. One of a kind--definitely not like my stupid ex boyfriend. 
With a little dedication and work, this boat could be turned into something really special, not like my stupid ex boyfriend. No amount of work, dedication or patience could save him. Not even Christ can save him. Luckily for you, he never followed through on his plans for the boat (typical). Otherwise, who knows what kind of disaster he would have left in his wake (also typical). So do me, and yourself a favour, and buy my stupid ex boyfriend's ex-sailboat. Deals like this don't come around every day!

What you get:
Alberg 22 sailboat, sound hull with amazing woodwork both interior and exterior 
Folding cradle
Custom-made skeleton and canvas boat cover for winter
All sails, both hank-on or furling configurations
The satisfaction of knowing that my stupid ex boyfriend has nothing, and you have a beautiful boat


----------



## J-75

Need high performance electricity?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...dals-Monster-Powerline-300-W0QQAdIdZ483259055


----------



## smorgdonkey

mike_oxbig said:


> Gonna fix it up and put it on ebay, and give the lady a percentage of whatever it sells for.


That's some solid positivity that you're dealing in.


----------



## 10409

smorgdonkey said:


> That's some solid positivity that you're dealing in.


I like to stay on karma's good side, and the guitar I gave her was a real piece of crap...although i was very very straight forward about that fact.

had another typical Kijiji "deal" today. I'm trying to offload these subwoofers and had got an email from "Amanda" offering me a white MIM strat for them. I said hell yes and asked the usual questions...any damage, pictures, serial number, etc etc. "she" didn't send any pictures except a shot of the back of the headstock showing the serial number...matched up, mexican strat worth about 400 brand new. I said i'd take the deal.

Went to "her" house today and met up with a 5'5 white rapper looking kid named "mitch" who was evidently the one sending me the emails. the strat was banged up, covered in stickers, had about 1/4 of the nut broken off and tooth picks jammed in there to keep the strings up (i wish i was kidding) and to top it all off, it's left handed. I asked him if he thought i was stupid and wouldn't notice all of this, and he said "i can throw in a nice watch...water resistant up to 50 meters". I'm being 100% serious. I didn't even say anything I just got in my truck and drove away.

I would like this city so much more if it weren't for the people who live here.


----------



## Roryfan

mike_oxbig said:


> the strat was banged up, covered in stickers, had about 1/4 of the nut broken off and tooth picks jammed in there to keep the strings up (i wish i was kidding) and to top it all off, it's left handed. I asked him if he thought i was stupid and wouldn't notice all of this, and he said "i can throw in a nice watch...water resistant up to 50 meters".


Was it a Casio? If yes, did he have the matching keytar?


----------



## Roryfan

kat_ said:


> mike_oxbig said:
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like one of those practice dummies like in the karate kid
> 
> 
> 
> You're exactly right. Wing Chun is a type of Kung Fu.
Click to expand...

"Everybody Wing Chun tonight..."


----------



## Steadfastly

J-75 said:


> Need high performance electricity?
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...dals-Monster-Powerline-300-W0QQAdIdZ483259055


"8 foot _*detachable*_ power cord"

It's a good thing it's detachable. You wouldn't want that sucker hooked up for life.


----------



## mhammer

This one made me laugh. I'll give the vendor credit. They get RIGHT to the point of owning this instrument, and do so with a delightfully mischievous sense of humour. Given that the ad comes hot on the heels of a study in the recent popular press about how carrying a guitar case made it easier to get girls' phone numbers, this vendor knows his market!

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...uitars-Handmade-telecaster-W0QQAdIdZ484179097


----------



## Roryfan

mhammer said:


> This one made me laugh. I'll give the vendor credit. They get RIGHT to the point of owning this instrument, and do so with a delightfully mischievous sense of humour. Given that the ad comes hot on the heels of a study in the recent popular press about how carrying a guitar case made it easier to get girls' phone numbers, this vendor knows his market!
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...uitars-Handmade-telecaster-W0QQAdIdZ484179097


Play Hoochie Coochie Man on the Vag-Caster & watch out!


----------



## 10409

lol that is a great ad

it's always nice when someone with a sense of humour puts things up for sale. A much needed break from the troll(s) that repost their 6 ads selling 3 things 4 times per day and gradually become more vague and use less pictures hoping it will inspire a reply out of sheer curiosity.

the dumbass reposting his hagstrom and jackson over and over and over again needs to get a job. with the hours he's put into kijiji he could have earned enough wages to simply purchase the high end acoustic that nobody wants to give him for his low end electric.


----------



## sambonee

Now that's what I call a find. Honorable of you to give the % to the lady. I commend you for this. We need more people like this. Heck you could just buy her a gift card or a better guitar! Made my day! 



mike_oxbig said:


> How's this for a kijiji "find"....
> 
> A lady has been offering me a clarinet on trade at least once a month for the last year or so. Obviously i kept declining because who the hell wants a clarinet...finally she offered it up for the intex acoustic pictured a few posts up on the left, which i had paid 40$ for. I decided to take the trade if only because the clarinet would take up less room. I actually thought i was doing her a favour.
> 
> I took it into domenics music yesterday and it turns out the thing is about 50 years old and made of ebony. needs a setup in a bad way but the guy figures it's worth about 1500$ after he gets it in playing condition. The hard case it came in is made of genuine alligator skin.
> 
> Gonna fix it up and put it on ebay, and give the lady a percentage of whatever it sells for.
> 
> only have this one picture because i wasn't interested in it until after i dropped it off at the shop for a fix up


----------



## 10409

I think the estimate might have been a little high on the clarinet

did some research on it and found the exact same one on ebay for 250$

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1968-Noblet-Paris-Wood-Clarinet-with-alligator-case-/390591794746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af115ce3a

From what i've been able to gather, noblet paris made two nearly identical models, one with a plastic horn that was less expensive and one with ebony. Mine is the higher end ebony one; i'm not sure if the one in this ad is too. the one in the ad also needs work to be playable, but i don't think that will make a 6x price difference. we'll see.


----------



## cheezyridr

the guy who does the flutes at l&m, his wife is a friend of my wife. i dont know if he works on the other instruments, but i know he's really good. he's known in the right places


----------



## Guest

'60 belair coupe $750

1960 belair 2 door. Needs at least 1 tail light for safety.Been sitting on soft 
ground for a long time , rest of vehicle condition unknown. Has ownership. $750


----------



## smorgdonkey

^^ I like that one!

How about this one...the seller says "price drop" in his main ad line but nowhere is the price listed in the auction. 

I normally think that it's priced way too high so he wants a lot of contacts asking the price just so he can have people engaged in the negotiation process without actually realizing it.


----------



## 10409

I picked up a noel galleger signature "supernova" today

i'll post pics when i figure out how to explain to the wife how i got it
i've been put on a short leash when it comes to guitars, definitely gonna get in trouble if another one shows up


----------



## sulphur

Cool looking guitar! I hadn't heard of that model before.


----------



## 10409

it is a nice looking guitar
wish i could plug it in but i'd get shot
it's gotta hide in the garage for now


----------



## sulphur

You guys with wives should be buying guitars that all look similar. 8)


----------



## Steadfastly

mike_oxbig said:


> I picked up a noel galleger signature "supernova" today
> 
> i'll post pics when i figure out how to explain to the wife how i got it
> i've been put on a short leash when it comes to guitars, definitely gonna get in trouble if another one shows up


Not a bad looking guitar, even if it is blue. I fully understand about the financial thing. Fortunately, I can go and do an extra window cleaning job if I want to and can get around some new things this way. However, since my wife works for me and doesn't really take a salary, I feel I have to either split the extra income so she can use some of it to get something she wants or do a couple jobs; one for her and one for me.


----------



## 10409

sulphur said:


> You guys with wives should be buying guitars that all look similar. 8)


Lol that was easy with acoustics but electrics are a different ball game


----------



## 10409

I do a lot of side jobs that I'm paid for in cash...but the wife and I don't see eye to eye on the matter of spending. If it came down to it I'd rather be poor with a lot of neat things than rich with nothing. She'd rather have a big savings account and never use it.


----------



## shoretyus

Nice grab Mike. You can't put that cash in the bank anyway ..... Ran across an Yamaha acoustic this morning.... don't have a wife so getting it is not the problem. Apparently it belonged to Willie P Bennett..... going to chase that down.


----------



## Guest

Only posted this because the pic attached is kinda cool.


*Wanted: Wanted American Fender Strat's and Telecaster$$$*

HI Guys , I want your Fenders .
Only mint shape will do, thank you. 
Would $500 be fair for a USA Fender ? 
I hope so as that's all I can offer. 
Please no lowball offers or email hacking reply's. 
Thank you for your time ( I'm a troll in sheep's clothing LOL).


----------



## smorgdonkey

I hate the people who write ads like the above. Most of them are flippers who cry poor and really want a guitar but end up a week later a seller of quality items.


----------



## Guest

balding? re-live your rock star glory with this!

PROFESSIONAL THEATRICAL STYLE WIG

HAS NOT BEEN SHAPED YET - CAN BE PROFESSIONALLY FITTED FOR YOUR APPLICATION (HAIRCUT BASICALLY) 
WILL FIT AN AVERAGE MALE HEAD (DON'T MIND THE STYROFOAM PROP)
ROM ROBERT-CHARLES VALLANCE IN NEW YORK
GREAT FOR A SERIOUS ROCK STYLE TRIBUTE BAND OR OTHER STAGE TYPE PERFORMANCES
THIS WIG IS THE 2ND FROM THE TOP MODEL YOU CAN BUY
ONE OWNER - WORN ONLY A HANDFUL OF TIMES
COST $1200 NEW - VERIFIABLE
REAL HUMAN HAIR
INCLUDES TWO BOTTLE'S OF EXPENSIVE TEA TREE OIL (THAT GENTLY GLUES THE WIG TO YOUR FOREHEAD WITH THE SILK SCREEN MESH) - HAS THE CLIP INSIDE AS WELL THAT CLIPS TO YOUR HAIR FOR MAXIMUM STABILITY
THIS IS THE TYPE OF WIG THAT MOST OF STEEL PANTHER USES...ONLY THE SINGER HAS REAL HAIR THE OTHER THREE GUYS ARE WEARING WIGS
PRETTY NICHEY BUT IT'S JUST HANGING AROUND NOT BEING USED
IT'S BEEN PROPERLY CLEANED/CARED FOR AFTER EACH USE
INCLUDES A "MAINTENANCE KIT" 
$250

THANKS


----------



## kat_

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...bilia-HAUNTED-BASEBALL-CAP-W0QQAdIdZ489378322

*AC-DC memorabilia .. HAUNTED BASEBALL CAP!*




Date Listed 29-May-13
Price $2,000.00Address Rosebud, AB T0J 2T0, Canada 
View map
 
   


 Baseball hat belonging to the son of AC-DC drummer Chris Slade....haunted by the ghost of fallen AC-DC lead singer Bon Scott.
This stunning piece of music history offers the collector unique and unbridled musical abilities...particularly in drumming. In addition, the cap is nocturnal-para-kinetic in that it moves around house at night and shifts on your head.


----------



## 10409

Glad there's some amusing stuff still going on. Ottawa has been pretty void of anything funny...seems to be overtaken by the same 2-3 no lifers who repost their guitars 3 times a day.


----------



## 10409

then again....

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...rand-new-never-been-played-W0QQAdIdZ489488332

"This guitar is 2009 model 2008 Les Paul Standard the first Gibson add some thing special on 2008 Gibson standard you can find out on you tube about Gibson standard 2008 this guitar is brand new because no one played and it is special order strat to my home and never been in store like show room that people make test .on this guitar this guitar from 2009 till know never been out of box and always being in safe place with correct temperature . This guitar is only available till Sunday and after that no more add on kijiji for that. If you need more pictures or any question please send me an e mail. Thanks for watching"

did alex1212 post this ad??


----------



## Beach Bob

mike_oxbig said:


> then again....
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...rand-new-never-been-played-W0QQAdIdZ489488332
> 
> "This guitar is 2009 model 2008 Les Paul Standard the first Gibson add some thing special on 2008 Gibson standard you can find out on you tube about Gibson standard 2008 this guitar is brand new because no one played and it is special order strat to my home and never been in store like show room that people make test .on this guitar this guitar from 2009 till know never been out of box and always being in safe place with correct temperature . This guitar is only available till Sunday and after that no more add on kijiji for that. If you need more pictures or any question please send me an e mail. Thanks for watching"
> 
> did alex1212 post this ad??


Damn..my head hurts from that one.


----------



## Guest

kat_ said:


> In addition, the cap is nocturnal-para-kinetic in that it moves around house at night and shifts on your head.


should pair it up with Shatner's hairpiece.

[video=youtube;9YTjKeHXe2c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YTjKeHXe2c[/video]


----------



## Option1

mike_oxbig said:


> then again....
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...rand-new-never-been-played-W0QQAdIdZ489488332
> 
> "This guitar is 2009 model 2008 Les Paul Standard the first Gibson add some thing special on 2008 Gibson standard you can find out on you tube about Gibson standard 2008 this guitar is brand new because no one played and it is special order strat to my home and never been in store like show room that people make test .on this guitar this guitar from 2009 till know never been out of box and always being in safe place with correct temperature . This guitar is only available till Sunday and after that no more add on kijiji for that. If you need more pictures or any question please send me an e mail. Thanks for watching"
> 
> did alex1212 post this ad??


Nahhhhh. It's almost readable. Random word generator?

Neil


----------



## Krelf

Child labour laws should go after this guy. A child's new *professional *guitar for $85.
I guess professional kids need guitars too!

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...tar-Child-Size-Sierra-S711-W0QQAdIdZ490018752


*New Sierra S711- Professional Guitar - Child Size *


*TYPE/SHAPE: Acoustic/ Dreadnought *
*TOP: Solid Spruce *
*BACK: Mahogany *
*SIDES: Mahogany *
*NECK: Mahogany *
*FINGERBOARD: Rosewood *
*FRETS: Nickel / Silver *
*FRET MARKERS: Pearlized Dots *
*BRIDGE: Rosewood *
*TUNERS: Diecast - Chrome *
*FINISHES: Natural Gloss *

*Guitar is brand new, never used in excellent condition.*


----------



## Roryfan

smorgdonkey said:


> I hate the people who write ads like the above. Most of them are flippers who cry poor and really want a guitar but end up a week later a seller of quality items.


I have a few items that I listed on Kijiji vs. the forum b/c they're too bulky/costly or fragile to ship. I do my research on gbase, ebay etc. & try to set a price that reflects current FMV, but have rec'd an offer lowballing me by $300 on each item. When I politely say no thank you, Mr. Gear Flipper sends 3 more e-mails saying that I'll be back for his fair deal. 

I bet if I listed a U.S. Strat for $301 I'd get an offer of $1.


----------



## J-75

Or the ones that say "...this weekend only - $800, after that, the price goes up again..."

Yeah, right.


----------



## mister.zed

Here is one from someone who has had enough. I think he hit every one of the points made in this thread. Wait... is this one of you guys?

Ad text:

Price $5,000.00

Here's a pair of extremely rare JBL D120Fs. The price on these is going up by the day and in an economy where Real Les Paul Studios don't even sell at 500$ with good pictures there is no reason not to believe those speakers wouldn't be a fantastic investment. Oh before i forget.. those were reconed by Mumbo Jumbo in Montreal, they don't sound like they used to but the moldy smell is gone. Truth be told i don't really want to sell them but enjoy just showing them off. Please don't you guys all come knocking at my door at the same time or I will repost this ad on a daily basis for months!


----------



## surlybastard

If you're going to lowball at least have a bit of respect and be nice about it. A couple of years ago a guy was selling a Zoom H2n, I believe for $180 (this when they went for $240 new). I was looking for a Zoom H1, so I emailed the guy and said "Look, I'm going to make you a crappy offer but I'm doing it because I don't need a Zoom this good, I want the lower model. I'll give you $100, obviously you'll sell it to someone else if you get a better offer, if you don't and want to move it let me know."

Guy wrote back and said if he can't move it he'd let me know. Couple of weeks later the guy wrote back and made the deal. It paid to be nice and denigrate my own offer.


----------



## Roryfan

Here's one of the exchanges, cut & paste word for word from my e-mail. I really should just ignore these idiots, but sometimes I can't help myself. I was going to ask him if he was dropped on his head as a baby or thought that I'd been.




Buyer:
$380 i think is a fair deal. 
Saw one on craigslist in Peterborough went for $375 
I can take it tomorrow 

Buyer again:
What time do you want to meet tomorrow 
$380 cash i have ill take it please tell me what time we can meet or i can come over to get it 
I'm not working now so i am free anytime 


Me:
Guess you shoulda bought that one. If you do your research & check similar amps (i.e. a '66 not a '76) on gBase you'll realize that $375 is a steal. 


Buyer upping the ante:
ok 400 for a 66 is a fair deal.
ill throw in a boss distortion pedal too.
Lets make the deal



Me:
What part of "no"'don't you understand?


Buyer really upping the ante:
400 the pedal and a peg tuner?
deal?






Yes, the sequence of the msgs is correct.....and WTF is a "peg tuner"?


----------



## Roryfan

mike_oxbig said:


> then again....
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...rand-new-never-been-played-W0QQAdIdZ489488332
> 
> "This guitar is 2009 model 2008 Les Paul Standard the first Gibson add some thing special on 2008 Gibson standard you can find out on you tube about Gibson standard 2008 this guitar is brand new because no one played and it is special order strat to my home and never been in store like show room that people make test .on this guitar this guitar from 2009 till know never been out of box and always being in safe place with correct temperature . This guitar is only available till Sunday and after that no more add on kijiji for that. If you need more pictures or any question please send me an e mail. Thanks for watching"
> 
> did alex1212 post this ad??


Read it with a French accent, it's written phonetically. My written French isn't much better, but the guy is still an idiot. WTF is a "2009 model 2008 Les Paul"? Is it like that partscaster Cadillac in the Johnny Cash song?[video=youtube_share;2riRAGzNzvQ]http://youtu.be/2riRAGzNzvQ[/video]


----------



## 10409

Roryfan said:


> Read it with a French accent


here goes:

_Dis Guit-arr is a two thous-AND nine mod-EL two thous-AND eight les paul stand-URD the first gib-SON add some-ting speshul on le two thous-AND eight gib-SON stand-ARD you can find out on le youtube about gib-SON stand-URD two thous-AND eight. this guitar is brand new estie because no one played it caullise and it is speshul or-DER straight to my home, le, and have never been in store like show room that people make test. on this guit-AR this guit-AR from two thous-AND nine til now never been out of le box et always being in safe place with coret tamprature. this guit-AR is only availa-BUL until sun-DAY and after that no more add on kijiji for that le. if you need more pictures or any question please send me an email, merci"_


----------



## Guest

nicely done. that's the gist i got from it.


----------



## TheRumRunner

I'm sure he's a nice guy but *WTF*... read em all for the most shits and giggles

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ82720794

DW


----------



## kat_

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ars-YAMAHA-autistic-guitar-W0QQAdIdZ497162395

Yeah. At least proofread the first line.


----------



## 10409

kat_ said:


> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ars-YAMAHA-autistic-guitar-W0QQAdIdZ497162395
> 
> Yeah. At least proofread the first line.


autistic typo aside, what the bloody hell is this?


----------



## kat_

Press a different coloured dot and it frets a different chord. I think it does G, C, D, and Em. 
Actually, now that I think about it perhaps the "autistic" wasn't a typo. That would be a good way for an autistic kid to have fun with music. I feel like a dick for posting it now.


----------



## surlybastard

Anyone spot this gem?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ECH-AND-CUSTOM-AMP-BUILDER-W0QQAdIdZ497233307

I can't decide if this is a scam to harvest emails, a tech trying a different way of advertising or someone genuine. What's funniest is that he won't just give the guys information out.


----------



## Guest

_'FOUND A GREAT TUBE AMP REPAIR TECH WHO HAS HIS OWN COMPANY BUILDING CUSTOM AMPS. 
HE HAS WORKED ON A FEW OF MY AMPS AND THEY SOUND EVEN BETTER. HE USES THE BEST 
PARTS BLOWS THE TECHS AWAY AT COSMOS L&M STEVE'S MUSIC. SO IF U HAVE ISSUES WITH 
YOUR TUBE AMPS LET ME KNOW CHEERS'

_If it is legit, then my guess is that he gets a finders fee for every customer he brings in(?)


----------



## 10409

someone posted an american standard tele that he was "selling for his brother" and only wanted 100$ for it. specified he only wanted phone calls. seemed like it would probably be a scam but the ad was only up for like 10 minutes so i figured it was worth trying to see if it was the deal of a lifetime.

I called and a frustrated sounding kid picked up. apparently i was the 5th person to call in the last 10 minutes....someone put his number on a bunch of really good deal ads to harass him (or have others harass him)

however the would be prankster must not have realized that by clicking "posters ads" you can see all the ads he has posted...and there were several real ones with his real phone number on it. i passed along the guys real phone number to the kid that was getting spammed with calls about the tele. apparently he knows the guy and is gonna "take care of it"


----------



## kat_

Anyone in Calgary notice this one - http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ts-guitars-USA-made-Gibson-W0QQAdIdZ501967809


> 1959 USA Gibson very rare.one piece , must see and play.$700


The pictures clearly show a 3 screw truss rod cover and the headstock says "factory reject" in a nice fancy script.


----------



## bzrkrage

kat_ said:


> Anyone in Calgary notice this one - http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ts-guitars-USA-made-Gibson-W0QQAdIdZ501967809
> 
> The pictures clearly show a 3 screw truss rod cover and the headstock says "factory reject" in a nice fancy script.


The serial # works out to be Kalamazoo '70-72. What is up with the headstock?
View attachment 3632


----------



## vadsy

$400 for a USA Tele? 

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...wood-grain-electric-guitar-W0QQAdIdZ501719531

Looks like a total fake.


----------



## keto

'77 LP Custom. Check. Finish taken off (or refin, to natural). 3 switches in the top - don't care how functional they are, they massively devalue the guitar. Asking price pretty near top A+ 'as new' condition. Yeah, I don't think so. He's *at least* a grand high, but I ain't gonna bother telling him. http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...977-Gibson-Les-Paul-Custom-W0QQAdIdZ549728910

And - DUDE - put some freaking socks on.


----------



## Roryfan

keto said:


> '77 LP Custom. Check. Finish taken off (or refin, to natural). 3 switches in the top - don't care how functional they are, they massively devalue the guitar. Asking price pretty near top A+ 'as new' condition. Yeah, I don't think so. He's *at least* a grand high, but I ain't gonna bother telling him. http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...977-Gibson-Les-Paul-Custom-W0QQAdIdZ549728910
> 
> And - DUDE - put some freaking socks on.


"Rock It Like Randy with this 1977 Les Paul Custom. Natural Finish with gold hardware. All original parts in this Les Paul. Has been re-wired by previous owner to include two Coil Tap switches and an in/out phase switch mounted between the 4 knobs."

Randy Rhoads played a white '74 20th Annie, not a stripped '77, so I'm assuming that the seller is referring to Randy from the Trailer Park Boys. 

P.S. Bet he's also missing the shirt that matches the socks.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest

PAF pup. $1000!? really?


Late 50's early 60's Gibson P.A.F. or Patent # pickup, narrow spaced pole pieces , 
used in the neck position of jazz guitars at the time, Barney Kessel, L-5, Byrdland etc.
Sticker is missing but you can see where is was. L-shaped tool marks on the feet, 
tool marks on the bobbins where the "regular" pole pieces would go.
Could be used in the neck position of a Les Paul with no issues.
Exactly the same construction and sound as regular PAF for a fraction of the price. 
$1000.00 OBO
Thanks


----------



## Option1

The classic chancer/con: Yamaha FG720S-12 ($450 OBO)

It sells for $395 new at L&M

Neil


----------



## Stonehead

Here's a nice GibsUn Custom for a 1000.00 bucks. Check out the control knobs pointing north lol. Obvious fake, maybe should of mentioned it in the ad.

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ars-Gibsun-Les-Paul-Custom-W0QQAdIdZ542584591


----------



## elliottmoose

Here's my fav of the week:

A 1996 MIJ Tele Custom for your Gibson Les Paul CUSTOM plus cash! As in Gibson+cash=MIJ tele? This makes me reevaluate the assessment I have of my 2003 Epiphone! It could be worth thousands like a Japanese Tele...

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...m-for-Gibson-Les-Paul-CASH-W0QQAdIdZ557444436


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## zontar

Option1 said:


> The classic chancer/con: Yamaha FG720S-12 ($450 OBO)
> 
> It sells for $395 new at L&M
> 
> Neil


I sent an email to someone who posted a price higher than what a guitar sold for new (And it wasn't a vintage guitar or anything collectible.)
He responded that he has been lowballed so many times he makes people start from a higher point.
If I was interested I could make him a more realistic offer.
But it wasn't something I was looking for so I never responded.

And when I email anyone on kijiji I use an email that's just for kijiji.


----------



## Milkman

I'm often surprised by the nature of ads especially for music gear. Even here, I often see ads that are almost confrontational bordering on rude.

If low ball offers offend you, too bad. Suck it up or ignore it. I've actually ignored ads for items I was interested in, because of some ignorant remark in the ad.

Putting a remark like "don't waste my time......" is pretty dumb from a sales perspective.


----------



## Option1

Yep, and I'm certainly not going to bother going through the negotiation hassle with someone asking more than new upfront. It's hardly a good sales technique. It's more a case of look at the price -> oh that's stupid high -> NEXT.

Neil


----------



## cheezyridr

Option1 said:


> Yep, and I'm certainly not going to bother going through the negotiation hassle with someone asking more than new upfront. It's hardly a good sales technique. It's more a case of look at the price -> oh that's stupid high -> NEXT.
> 
> Neil



exactly....


----------



## vadsy

Speaking of stupid high... what were these worth new? I want to say less than the asking price.

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...r-Princeton-112-Guitar-amp-W0QQAdIdZ376765681


----------



## keto

The Princeton Chorus from that era is very highly regarded - I rented one from L&M back in the day, and remember it fondly. But even it's only a (ballparking) $300 on a good day amp. That P112 be lucky if the guy brings $150, and I doubt he gets any responses at all.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Some moron in Halifax has an ad up for a Gibson Les Paul Standard for $800. Hundreds of views at the moment and smart ass responses if you ask to see it. I just wonder how little someone would have to have in their life to resort to that for...entertainment? ...hobby? ...pass-time?

He even uses 'kijidi Ott' as his handle when he replies to your inquiry.


----------



## 10409

i feel left out of this thread now...its been months since i even checked kijiji. for years it was a daily ritual. as soon as I resolved to give up on electric guitar it was easy, seeing as how i have a few acoustics i'm completely content with and that most of my online acquisitions were of the electric variety, trying to find one i liked.


----------



## Lincoln

keto said:


> That P112 be lucky if the guy brings $150, and I doubt he gets any responses at all.


I've got a Princeton 112 Plus I drag around to jams. It's light to pack and I don't give a crap about what happens to it. value? I'd say $100 or less


----------



## Guest

Very Rare unidentified Asian Strat and vintage hand wired amp - 
willing to trade for real Gibson Les Paul ,,,must be custom shop, 
only black and have upgraded pickups and be in minty condition
...no lowballers - or $2200 cash - any subway station


----------



## corbo

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...959-Re-Issue-Amaizing-Tone-W0QQAdIdZ559018739

I'm no expert , but somehow me thinks this is not a 59 re-issue the TRC kinda gives it away


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Very Rare unidentified Asian Strat and vintage hand wired amp -
> willing to trade for real Gibson Les Paul ,,,must be custom shop,
> only black and have upgraded pickups and be in minty condition
> ...no lowballers - or $2200 cash - any subway station


is that vintage cardboard that amp is in?


----------



## smorgdonkey

Today Hali kijiji has a Gibson 'worn brown' LP for $750. Doesn't the fella remember when he bought it for $900 brand spankin' new? Doesn't the fella remember ever seeing the nitro finished white wine red and black ones selling for $750-$800 on kijiji?

Some people just don't be read'n I guess...nor 'member thangs.


----------



## vadsy

I saw this last night, didn't think it would last into the morning but it's still up so I thought I'd post it. Seems perfect, fake ad maybe, with very little info or pictures provided.

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-amps-pedals-trainwreck-amplifier-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ559435002


----------



## Chitmo

MIM Strat modded, but $750??????


http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ter-Deluxe-Model-with-Case-W0QQAdIdZ560554192


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Heres a good one! Some knucklehead send this msg after my ad went up on kijiji. I actually got two bizzare responses to my ad.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I got a msg from a guy in Quebec named Francois Dube, he said, " i hope u r asking 2k only...you are only fooling yourself. 2012 gibbys are garbage. Good luck idiot!

i cant believe some people!


----------



## 10409

non guitar related, but i found a video game i had been looking for mixed in with a bundle of other stuff the guy was selling. the game sells brand new for 20$, so i offered him 10$. reasonable? i guess not. He got really pissy in his reply, and after a short paragraph of name calling told me he wouldn't sell it for less than 25$, as if i was still going to entertain negotiations after all that. in what i assumed would be the final reply, i pointed out that the game is several years old now and sells brand new for less than that, providing a retail link for proof. he flipped his shit at me again calling me a hustler and telling me i wouldn't be talking back to him in real life. i simply replied with a "lol" and he actually challenged me to fisticuffs...said he was gonna look me up teach me some manners.

Out of curiosity, i punched the guys email into facebook and found his profile that didn't have a very strict privacy setting.

He's on the left










I don't think i've chuckled that long or hard in many a moon.


----------



## smorgdonkey

That's a midget wrestler Mike...you betta LOOKOUT!!

...aaaaand...is anyone else thinking his left hand is giving the dude in the middle a bit of a health check-up?

- - - Updated - - -



Thunderboy1975 said:


> Heres a good one! Some knucklehead send this msg after my ad went up on kijiji. I actually got two bizzare responses to my ad.


That dork just wanted to have his say...and pissed that he can't have a $5000 guitar I suppose.

I laughed hard when I saw the 'delete forever' heading at the top.


----------



## pattste

About a week ago I posted a pair of Fostex PM0.4n monitors for sale. Those are small entry-level studio monitors that sell for $200 + tax new and I'm asking for $100 firm. I received two emails from guys who said things like "I'll take them" but never followed through. I've received a call from a "hip-hop producer" who makes 'em dope beats yo asking how the bass response was. I told him that 3" woofer won't shake the walls much. I received an email from a guy who wanted to know if I could deliver them to his place about 35km away. I also received a call from a guy who wanted to know how powerful they were. He eventually told me he wanted to use them as PA monitors in church. Bunch of clowns.


----------



## cheezyridr

funny how things can go. i once offered a guitar for trade only on kijiji. i got a ton of offers. some of them were ridiculous of course. but some were cool guitars, that probably played and sounded as good as mine, but they were a color i hated, or had some feature i just didn't want. i bet i got 3 dozen offers. 2/3s of them were like that.


----------



## J-75

There has been an ad for a LP Supreme occasionally posted at least three times over the last four months. I've replied each time, expressing my interest in checking it out, but I never get a response. The ad is kinda strangely worded in imperfect english, simply complaining about its weight. WTF?


----------



## Krelf

Obviously foreign spies sending a coded message!


----------



## zontar

J-75 said:


> There has been an ad for a LP Supreme occasionally posted at least three times over the last four months. I've replied each time, expressing my interest in checking it out, but I never get a response. The ad is kinda strangely worded in imperfect english, simply complaining about its weight. WTF?


That model seems to be a prime one for fakes--that could have something to do with it.


----------



## rollingdam

I guess this seller has not checked out the market for used Ovations

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...Classy-Ovation-legend-1717-W0QQAdIdZ561962285


----------



## Guest

but, it never needs tuning.


----------



## smorgdonkey

rollingdam said:


> I guess this seller has not checked out the market for used Ovations



Really!!

I recall really liking Ovations back when I knew nothing about guitars and hadn't heard many different (or good) ones. Like the 'good tone' thing...you don't know what's good in the beginning. That's not to say that I haven't heard a couple sound good in certain applications - on stage plugged in comes to mind.


----------



## 10409

rollingdam said:


> I guess this seller has not checked out the market for used Ovations
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...Classy-Ovation-legend-1717-W0QQAdIdZ561962285



i had a very similar guitar
76 ovation balladeer, made in USA, beautiful sunburst, ebony board, no cracks/checking, great condition
when i decided it sounded like mud and wasn't very comfortable to hold (kept slipping away from me while sitting down) it took me nearly a month to move. i couldn't even sell it for anything worthwhile, ended up trading it for a john lennon casino.


----------



## cheezyridr

i had an ovation celebrity. i hated it. i gladly traded it for an affinity strat.


----------



## Guest

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...guitars-K-Tone-AK47-guitar-W0QQAdIdZ562899115

I have a K Tone AK47 guitar in mint condition
has 2 humbucker pickups, 1 volume and 1 tone knob 
and a 3 way pickup selector switch
It plays and sounds great, In mint condition 
(still has the stickers on the back of the machine heads)
no scrapes or dings that I can see.
comes with a hardshell case..the case is a lil beat up
but still in great condition

$350 cash, or interesting trade.
As trades are concerned..I'd do a straight trade for a :

Focusrite Scarlet 214 usb audio interface.
Or a Fender Stratacoustic.
or a 5 String bass
or, an acoustic guitar
even a 4x10,or 4x12 cabinet maybe?


Pick up only in Scarborough


----------



## ed2000

Man, if I was 50 years younger I would totally rock that thing...awesome starter axe!!!!


----------



## cheezyridr

only if it's an actual working machine gun and guitar. that way, no bar owner would ever stiff my band, if i had one. hahahahah


----------



## Adcandour

I thought this a bit odd. Are fake gibson's that offensive?

"
this is a replica gibson made in china it is not a gibson guitar or made by gibson. you can sand off the logo if it offends you. i have had it set-up at the 12th fret just last year and also swapped out the tuners for deluxe gibson gold ones. as i've stated this is no where close to the real thing but its definitely playable. I also no a lot of people get bent out of shape when they see these for sale but i'm being up front here and telling the truth that should count for something. comes with hard shell case. please don't flag this i really want to get rid of it."


----------



## Stonehead

adcandour said:


> I thought this a bit odd. Are fake gibson's that offensive?


Head over to the MLP forum and you'll find out real fast.:smile-new:

People piss and moan about the stupidest things. I had a fake gibson lp and it was a POS. I got rid of it but not before posting a pic of it at the MLP forum. Man did that cause a furor..lol. they actually locked out the thread because some members were becoming unglued. Passionate, furious, rage at the thought of Gibson's good name on a Chinese fake..too funny. The point is there will always be the "Traditionalists" that stand up for the Gibson good name even though Gibson sold out years ago to stay competitive. I could give damn where my instrument is made as long as it is well built, plays great, and sounds good. If your selling a fake LP and your honest about it then there should be no problem the Gibson cops can go F themselves. The prices for Gibson instruments are getting absurd and there are better products out there IMO for much less. The Chinese copy everything.... its what they do.....get used to it.


----------



## Chitmo

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...3-Standard-Electric-Guitar-W0QQAdIdZ564511278

Hahahahahaha


----------



## bluzfish

Is the seller a naive neophyte or does he hope to find one? Apparently he's using the inflated Gibson page price as real world price.


----------



## kat_

This one confuses me - 
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ars-Custom-Made-Telecaster-W0QQAdIdZ564543924

How does not posting a price or details "help weed out the time wasters"?


----------



## zontar

Well I have a "Strat" I could trade for his "Tele"

I'd just avoid this guy personally.

- - - Updated - - -

Then there's this guy-


> [h=1]Air guitar[/h]
> 
> 
> Watch
> |
> Share
> |
> Print
> |
> Report Ad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date Listed04-Feb-14PriceSwap / TradeAddressCalgary, AB T2W 1C5, Canada
> View map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really nice light weight and cool colour that change with the background. I would like to trade for a air drum set.


before I trade my air drum set I want two air guitars (Or an air guitar and an air bass) and an air amp.

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-guitars-Air-guitar-W0QQAdIdZ564547664


----------



## smorgdonkey

kat_ said:


> This one confuses me -
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ars-Custom-Made-Telecaster-W0QQAdIdZ564543924
> 
> How does not posting a price or details "help weed out the time wasters"?


My take on that is that he put together a guitar and is underwhelmed. Now he wants something good.

That string retainer is ridiculous.

One thing that you can count on: every city's kijiji has someone selling or trading their 'high end parts build' which is 'just as good or better than' the brand name version...and often they will take the brand name version in trade.


----------



## shoretyus

smorgdonkey said:


> My take on that is that he put together a guitar and is underwhelmed.


Check out the pictures ...the neck either has the pocket cut wrong or the bridge is on crooked .. but the low E is almost off the board


----------



## cheezyridr

Stonehead said:


> If your selling a fake LP and your honest about it then there should be no problem the Gibson cops can go F themselves. The prices for Gibson instruments are getting absurd and there are better products out there IMO for much less. The Chinese copy everything.... its what they do.....get used to it.



i think that's the wrong attitude. right here on this forum are several members who have been burned by ass clowns with chibsons. maybe this guy is honest about it being a fake. maybe the next guy wont be. if it was illegal to sell them, and the law was enforced, the trade would dry up. no one should have to become an authenticity expert to enjoy a guitar. it's not about protecting fuckwits like henry J. it's about looking out for your fellow canadians


----------



## Milkman

Stonehead said:


> Head over to the MLP forum and you'll find out real fast.:smile-new:
> 
> People piss and moan about the stupidest things. I had a fake gibson lp and it was a POS. I got rid of it but not before posting a pic of it at the MLP forum. Man did that cause a furor..lol. they actually locked out the thread because some members were becoming unglued. Passionate, furious, rage at the thought of Gibson's good name on a Chinese fake..too funny. The point is there will always be the "Traditionalists" that stand up for the Gibson good name even though Gibson sold out years ago to stay competitive. I could give damn where my instrument is made as long as it is well built, plays great, and sounds good. If your selling a fake LP and your honest about it then there should be no problem the Gibson cops can go F themselves. The prices for Gibson instruments are getting absurd and there are better products out there IMO for much less. The Chinese copy everything.... its what they do.....get used to it.


So, intellectual property and trademarks are meaningless and of no value to you?

That's ok I suppose, but you shouldn't be surprised that a company that developed and refined a product over decades would be a little pissed that another company that spent zero on development and uses inferior materials and workmanship would put Gibson's name on their POS.

What about the second or third time this hunk of junk changes hands? What happens when someone either deliberately or unwittingly tries to sell it as the genuine article?

As far as I'm concerned, anyone who supports these knockoffs is a part of the problem and only a short step away from being a crook themselves.


----------



## cheezyridr

that's the ticket ^^^^


----------



## Steadfastly

> Originally Posted by *adcandour*
> _I thought this a bit odd. Are fake gibson's that offensive?_





Stonehead said:


> Head over to the MLP forum and you'll find out real fast.:smile-new:
> 
> People moan about the stupidest things. I had a fake gibson lp and it was a POS. I got rid of it but not before posting a pic of it at the MLP forum. Man did that cause a furor..lol. they actually locked out the thread because some members were becoming unglued. Passionate, furious, rage at the thought of Gibson's good name on a Chinese fake..too funny. The point is there will always be the "Traditionalists" that stand up for the Gibson good name even though Gibson sold out years ago to stay competitive. I could give damn _*where my instrument is made as long as it is well built, plays great, and sounds good. *_The prices for Gibson instruments are getting absurd and _*there are better products out there IMO for much less. *_The Chinese copy everything.... its what they do.....get used to it.


Agreed. People get in a furor over the stupidest things, don't they?


----------



## Guest

A lost treasure?


1957 Gibson Les Paul Custom 'Black Beauty' triple PAF pickup electric 
guitar with original black alligator Gibson hard case with gold lining,
best offer takes it
found in a rental unit of mine from a non paying renter


----------



## Guest

addendum

Beware: There is a guy scamming, claiming to sell a 1957 Gibson Les Paul Custom Black Beauty 
that supposedly a tenant left behind. 

Don't be fooled, the original guitar is being sold on ebay for $40 000

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1957-Gibson...r-BLACK-BEAUTY-PAF-vintage-rare-/380636465871

I've included the image from the real ad. 

I can't believe that people do this sort of thing. I was almost taken in.


----------



## Beach Bob

That one was posted in Calgary as well. As much as can't believe that people would post things like that, I can't believe that people fall for it.


----------



## rollingdam

another Ottawa area Kijidiot

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...-Squire-Bullet-CUBE-15-amp-W0QQAdIdZ567129657


----------



## Beach Bob

rollingdam said:


> another Ottawa area Kijidiot
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...-Squire-Bullet-CUBE-15-amp-W0QQAdIdZ567129657


Well...at least he didn't advertise it as a Fender guitar, which have the Squires listed in Calgary are listed as.


----------



## Stonehead

Milkman said:


> So, intellectual property and trademarks are meaningless and of no value to you?
> 
> That's ok I suppose, but you shouldn't be surprised that a company that developed and refined a product over decades would be a little pissed that another company that spent zero on development and uses inferior materials and workmanship would put Gibson's name on their POS.
> 
> What about the second or third time this hunk of junk changes hands? What happens when someone either deliberately or unwittingly tries to sell it as the genuine article?
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, anyone who supports these knockoffs is a part of the problem and only a short step away from being a crook themselves.


Ridiculous!


----------



## zontar

Stonehead said:


> Ridiculous!


I agree with Milkman, so I disagree with you.
I agree for the same reasons he states in his post


----------



## 335Bob

zontar said:


> I agree with Milkman, so I disagree with you.
> I agree for the same reasons he states in his post


In full agreement here too. It's theft plain and simple. In my opinion, if you buy counterfeits, you're an accessory to a crime. Too bad that common sense always eludes some folks......


----------



## smorgdonkey

Yep...I am big-time against the counterfeit stuff.

I have even seen people selling it in pawn shops/ buy & sell stores.


----------



## Stonehead

Well i got my "knock off" "criminal" "Thieving" guitar in a trade a few years back. I would of kept it but it started fretting out on the B & E strings around the 10th fret. I put it up for sale with full disclosure of what it was and where it was made and the issues it had. Just as it was told to me when i took it on trade. I ended up trading it for a Fender Mexican Strat. The guy who took it ran a guitar school he was all to happy to get his hands on it. It was a very nice looking guitar but it was an obvious fake. Which brings me to another point. If your going to spend 1-5K on a Gibson guitar you should educate yourself before purchasing an item like this. If you don't you could learn a very expensive lesson. There are quite a few "how to spot a fake" sites out there. The onus was on me to tell the buyer everything about the guitar which i did. Everyone is entitled to their opinions and I certainly feel the previous comments are somewhat overstated.


----------



## Stonehead

cheezyridr said:


> i think that's the wrong attitude. right here on this forum are several members who have been burned by ass clowns with chibsons. maybe this guy is honest about it being a fake. maybe the next guy wont be. if it was illegal to sell them, and the law was enforced, the trade would dry up. no one should have to become an authenticity expert to enjoy a guitar. it's not about protecting fuckwits like henry J. it's about looking out for your fellow canadians


Wrong attitude? There is no "maybe this guy is honest" to support your point. The fact is that I am honest and was honest when I sold it. If everyone had that attitude no one would be getting ripped off period. My attitude toward corporations and people that blindly support them, well thats another issue all together.:smile-new:


----------



## cheezyridr

poorly worded on my part. i didn't mean to call YOUR integrity into question. sorry if i came off that way. i was pointing out that you have no control over where the guitar goes after it leaves your hands.


----------



## Stonehead

I understand your point, but i don't think its the responsibility of the seller to hold others accountable for their actions. If I sold someone an amp and and they bugger it up and sell it to someone else without telling them I'm surely not to blame. If i legally sold someone a gun and they shot someone with it does that make me culpable? I understand by having fakes out there it does make it easier for dishonest people to rip others off. It doesn't matter if the fakes are available or not cuz dishonest people will find other ways to scam people. As I have said in many other threads that it is important to educate yourself on these matters so you won't get screwed. It takes a minimum of effort to do so and if your going to buy a high ticket item without the proper knowledge then in my opinion your just asking for it. 
Years ago i was ripped off on ebay and kijiji because I was ignorant and let my "wants" override my common sense. I believed what the seller was telling me was the whole truth and nothing but. Luckily i did not lose a lot of money but the embarrassment alone was enough to change my attitude towards all my purchases from that point on. Critical thinking along with knowledge of what you are buying is key in not getting burned. It's a terrible feeling when you find out you've been screwed and i empathize with those that have been. In most cases though its the buyers eagerness to get what he/she wants that allows them to let their guard down.


----------



## Beach Bob

Stonehead said:


> I understand your point, but i don't think its the responsibility of the seller to hold others accountable for their actions. If I sold someone an amp and and they bugger it up and sell it to someone else without telling them I'm surely not to blame. If i legally sold someone a gun and they shot someone with it does that make me culpable? I understand by having fakes out there it does make it easier for dishonest people to rip others off. It doesn't matter if the fakes are available or not cuz dishonest people will find other ways to scam people. As I have said in many other threads that it is important to educate yourself on these matters so you won't get screwed. It takes a minimum of effort to do so and if your going to buy a high ticket item without the proper knowledge then in my opinion your just asking for it.
> Years ago i was ripped off on ebay and kijiji because I was ignorant and let my "wants" override my common sense. I believed what the seller was telling me was the whole truth and nothing but. Luckily i did not lose a lot of money but the embarrassment alone was enough to change my attitude towards all my purchases from that point on. Critical thinking along with knowledge of what you are buying is key in not getting burned. It's a terrible feeling when you find out you've been screwed and i empathize with those that have been. In most cases though its the buyers eagerness to get what he/she wants that allows them to let their guard down.


Big difference between a gun and something labeled to deceive. We all know what a gun is for and how it is used is not your responsibility. If the guitar in question is labelled "FIBSON" and looks just like a Les Paul...that's all fine and good... but labelled "GIBSON" there is a very definite intent to deceive. Big, big difference.


----------



## mhammer

Well, some lighter fare today. Just spotted an ad for a 70's-era budget classical, which the vendor assures us is in "Good shape, needs to be tuned" *Tuned*? I thought they came in tune and stayed that way. Jeez, how much is it gonna cost me to get THAT tended to?


----------



## rollingdam

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...-For-sale-Orville-Les-Paul-W0QQAdIdZ568154193


----------



## Guest

Gibson Les Paul Supreme Brownburst $440

I dont know much about guitars but I construct music studios for a living so I know alot 
of professional muscians and from what Ive been told is that this particular guitar is the 
best replica anyone has ever seen.
The guy who bought it, purchased it directly from the factory in China so he could have 
the best pick of the litter. He worked there as an english teacher and brought it back 
with him when he returned to Canada. 
Its been upgraded with real clover or grover tuners - whatever those are, the fret board 
is straight and made of walnut, the frets are all even and the inlays are real, again no 
idea what that means just going on what Ive been told.
Its missing a string.
Comes with a really nice case which Im guessing is probably a replica as well.

Overall its a really really nice looking guitar. It would look great as just a display unit or 
someone with knowledge could probably upgrade it and play the sh!t out of it for a fraction 
of the cost of a real one.

Be fore warned, send me hate mail and I WILL carpet bomb your inbox with so much spam 
and pron that your ISP will have a dump.


----------



## Adcandour

I'm pretty tempted to email some hate - just for the free porn.


----------



## Jimmy_D

LOL - "Be fore warned, send me hate mail and I WILL carpet bomb your inbox with so much spam and pron that your ISP will have a dump". I sent him some mail, lets see what happens


----------



## Bubb

Oops... Too late! This listing was so awesome that it's already gone. Check out other similar ads in your area 

that didn't last long,he must have a history of selling these,to be expecting the hate.


----------



## Guest

that tends to happen a lot. It's why I 
post all the info to share for a chuckle.


----------



## cheezyridr

Jimmy_D said:


> LOL - "Be fore warned, send me hate mail and I WILL carpet bomb your inbox with so much spam and pron that your ISP will have a dump". I sent him some mail, lets see what happens


not much of a threat, considering you dont even need a real email addy to respond on kijiji. ive gotten plenty of emails with a return addy that doesn't exist, like [email protected] or something.


----------



## Jimmy_D

cheezyridr said:


> not much of a threat, considering you dont even need a real email addy to respond on kijiji. ive gotten plenty of emails with a return addy that doesn't exist, like [email protected] or something.


ur too good cheezy...


----------



## Guest

*Distress Sale: USA Fender Strat!*

I Need Money Now!
2009 USA Fender Strat.
Mint and in "As New" Condition. 
No scratches or dings. 
Comes with Hard Case. 
Open to ALL LOW BALLERS. 
Need money to fund toe nail clipper project. 
(See Pic One)
Can do straight swap for Zircon Incrusted Gold Plated Toe Nail Clippers as long as they are Made in China. 
I am looking for the ones that come with the 100% Genuine Imitation Leatherette Pouch. 
OR...
If you have a Chinese Death Metal Shredder guitar that I can poke my eye out with, I'll settle for that. 
Or anything from China will do for a straight swap.


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> *Distress Sale: USA Fender Strat!*
> 
> I Need Money Now!
> 2009 USA Fender Strat.
> Mint and in "As New" Condition.
> No scratches or dings.
> Comes with Hard Case.
> Open to ALL LOW BALLERS.
> Need money to fund toe nail clipper project.
> (See Pic One)
> Can do straight swap for Zircon Incrusted Gold Plated Toe Nail Clippers as long as they are Made in China.
> I am looking for the ones that come with the 100% Genuine Imitation Leatherette Pouch.
> OR...
> If you have a Chinese Death Metal Shredder guitar that I can poke my eye out with, I'll settle for that.
> Or anything from China will do for a straight swap.


I'm speechless. Mark this date.


----------



## Stonehead

I think its BS his toe nails look fine. Buyer beware!! :smile-new:


----------



## Guest

I like this ad. Not for what he's selling, but the write up.

Man-child contemplating growing up. Should face facts, I have a mortgage, a child, a career, 
but I'm still holding in to things I used as a younger man. Maybe because I hope to one day 
find the time to enjoy life like I did in the good old days. Getting old is kinda lame.... First step 
might just be to sell this guitar and put it towards such things like, diapers..... a bow tie....
penny loafers.... an engagement ring... maybe??! Good chance I'll be back 20 years later, 
to sell the engagement ring, for a down payment on my mid-life crisis Harley.


----------



## Stonehead

Well at least he has the Harley to look forward to....


----------



## 10409

mike_oxbig said:


> non guitar related, but i found a video game i had been looking for mixed in with a bundle of other stuff the guy was selling. the game sells brand new for 20$, so i offered him 10$. reasonable? i guess not. He got really pissy in his reply, and after a short paragraph of name calling told me he wouldn't sell it for less than 25$, as if i was still going to entertain negotiations after all that. in what i assumed would be the final reply, i pointed out that the game is several years old now and sells brand new for less than that, providing a retail link for proof. he flipped his shit at me again calling me a hustler and telling me i wouldn't be talking back to him in real life. i simply replied with a "lol" and he actually challenged me to fisticuffs...said he was gonna look me up teach me some manners.
> 
> Out of curiosity, i punched the guys email into facebook and found his profile that didn't have a very strict privacy setting.
> 
> He's on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think i've chuckled that long or hard in many a moon.



Quick update...the game he was so offended over is now a free download
I wonder if that will affect his pricing :lol:


----------



## Milkman

LMAO

Internet tough guys crack me up. It's not much different than the "courage" some get when behind the wheel of a car.

It's no surprise that guys like that suck their horns in pretty good when you're sitting in front of them.

I stay clear of Kijiji and Crag's List for the most part.

You never know what kind of nut case you're communicating with and I don't want people like that to have my contact information.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Milkman said:


> LMAO
> 
> Internet tough guys crack me up. It's not much different than the "courage" some get when behind the wheel of a car.


That reminds me of an incident about 8 months ago heading to work. A guy cut me off to get into the lane on the bridge that you ONLY GO INTO if you have the automatic pass for the toll (and there is a HUGE sign over that lane to tell people that). He cut me off to get there...he didn't have a pass so the gate didn't raise. That was it for me. I yelled at the idiot who had 3 friends with him. He gets out of his vehicle and takes a step toward me at which point I am telling him at full volume that I am going to "rip his effing head off" about ten times. Not one of my proudest moments but you should have seen his foot freeze in the middle of the second step and then reverse back down to "I am staying right here" mode.

I can only imagine that I looked like a fire-breathing fighting bull...I wear my feelings on my face when I let go.

It was that day that I made a little pledge to just realize that there are idiots everywhere and to let it all go - not to mention, one of the idiots, one day could have a gun so... I had been on the 'let it go' path before but with all changes and roads to goals, there are slip-ups and breakdowns along the way. Anyway, I reaffirmed it that day.


----------



## Guest

every now n' then I like to read the 'best of craigslist'.
here's one for a good chuckle.



*Life-size & anatomically correct dolls *

It is with much sorrow I must give away life-size & anatomically correct 
dolls that I purchase years ago when I lonely. I married now & wife say 
they must go. Please be kind to them. Their names Suzie, Sakiya, & Tenshi. 



 Location: Esquimalt 
do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## smorgdonkey

OMG...so, when he had the dolls, they alleviated his loneliness? Holy F'n smokes. 'Used' f-dolls. I think those things are a couple of grand each but who knows what someone would pay for a 'used' one.


On a side note, I loved this one from best of craigslist:

[h=2]$40k a year to attend Harvard University as me[/h]
You must have either a 4.0 GPA in high school, or a 3.5 or higher GPA from a university to get hired for this.

Your age does not matter, but you must be a male since I have a male name.

I am looking for someone to attend Harvard University pretending to be me for four years, starting August 2014. I will pay for your tuition, books, housing, transportation, and living expenses and pay $40,000 a year with a $10,000 bonus after graduation. All you have to do is attend all classes, pass all tests, and finish all assigned work, while pretending you are me.

You do not need to worry about being accepted, I have already taken care of that.

If interested please email me a little info about yourself, and we can meet in person to discuss further.

When we meet you will be asked to sign a non disclosure agreement, so you can not reveal who I am or any further information, whether you're selected or not. 

 Location: Cambridge, MA
it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
 Compensation: $40,000 a year


----------



## smorgdonkey

There were some awesome deals on Halifax kijiji this morning. A Fender MIM Strat for $250 with a gigbag and a Seagull S6 with a TRIC case for $200. 

Now that's the stuff that moves. Problem is that the next guy trying to get $300 for their MIM Strat has to hear it from all of the peanut gallery who didn't get the one for $250.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm posting a picture of a sandwich, right here:


----------



## J-75

J-75 said:


> There has been an ad for a LP Supreme occasionally posted at least three times over the last four months. I've replied each time, expressing my interest in checking it out, but I never get a response. The ad is kinda strangely worded in imperfect english, simply complaining about its weight. WTF?


Here it is again, good luck getting a reply:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...2012-3-000-or-trdae-PRS-24-W0QQAdIdZ571982200


----------



## keto

Gotta watch out, Supreme's are frequenty counterfeited out of China. I don't know enough from looking at them to say for sure, but that badge around the bridge post makes me go 'hmmmmmmm'.


----------



## bzrkrage

keto said:


> Gotta watch out, Supreme's are frequenty counterfeited out of China. I don't know enough from looking at them to say for sure, but that badge around the bridge post makes me go 'hmmmmmmm'.


A definite "+1" to that, they seem to be allover the fake pages.



J-75 said:


> There has been an ad for a LP Supreme occasionally posted at least three times over the last four months. I've replied each time, expressing my interest in checking it out, but I never get a response. The ad is kinda strangely worded in imperfect english, simply complaining about its weight. WTF?



The serial numbers match up. Do you think he picked it up a few months back? Realize it's a "Phrony!" and is moving it on?


----------



## smorgdonkey

HAAAAAAA!! Check this out:

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/msg/4347128559.html










[h=2]Vintage modern Made in USA Mexican Fender Squier - $995 (Madison)[/h]
Brand new slightly used Fender Squier , Mexican made in America. Bought new just last year, so it's still new. I left the stickers on it and everything. The camera on my phone's not working so I got this picture off the internet but it's exactly like mine, except mine is blue, has a slightly different shape, and doesn't have the same writing on the neck (amp and stool not included). It's got a small ding in the body from where I dropped it, and the neck has a small crack but it still plays great and it's in 10/10 condition. It's been stored in a smoke-free, pet-free, hermetically sealed environment for most of it's life except when I was playing in my garage band and left it in my car most of the time, so it's still in great shape. I'll even throw in a extra set of strings I took off my other guitar, cuz they're brand new. These list brand new, for like $1200 or something, so I'm selling this almost-new one for $999. It's a great deal, just try and find a cheaper one on the internet!! I'm keeping the case cuz it fits my other guitar better, but to sweeten the deal I'll throw in a gig bag (it has a different name on it, but other guitarists will recognize it and think you have a really cool guitar) for an additional $100. I'll try and find the whammy bar, too. If you want to try it out, you'll have to bring your own amp cuz mine fried last month when I spilled a beer down the back of it, but the guitar wasn't plugged in at the time so it's still ok. I really hate to part with it, it's my most prized possession, but I gotta pay the rent and I already have another guitar, so I gotta thin the heard.

Cash only, local only, I can't go anywhere the bus doesn't go, and it's kinda hard carrying this thing around on my bike in the snow, so you'll have to come here but I'm open to meeting you somewhere nearby so long as I don;t have to go anywhere. Reply with "wikkid axe" in the subject line so I know you're not Spam. NO phone number, no call back. Not open to trade except for maybe a 1950's or 1960's Gibson Les Paul, a Marshall Jubilee Silver anniversary full stack, or a 2007 or newer Honda Civic Si. Cash on your end to make up the difference if necessary!

PEACE!!

Jello


----------



## Scotty

J-75 said:


> Here it is again, good luck getting a reply:
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...2012-3-000-or-trdae-PRS-24-W0QQAdIdZ571982200


like this one?
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...r-trade-PRS-custom-santana-W0QQAdIdZ574828250


----------



## cheezyridr

that one doesn't have the screw slots in the bridge tricky


----------



## Guest

and now for something completely different?

*Vinyl Record Guitar/Bass Picks!*



Ah, records - those musical discs from the past that so many children nowadays 
think are the stuff of fiction. The good news, however, is twofold. First, more and 
more artists are releasing music on records again. YAY. And second, a bunch of 
those old records that no longer play are being turned into guitar picks. Yup, you 
read that right! The music of yesteryear can be turned into the music of this-teryear 
with a set of these Recycled Record Guitar Picks.

What's awesome about vinyl guitar picks?

- They are cut by hand from old records that don't play any more. (So don't freak out 
that we ruin a perfectly good vinyl!)

- Hand smoothed edges for a comfy feel.

- Produces a crisper sound than the standard (boring!) nylon pick.

- Because these are made from real records by hand, the patterns will be as varied 
as the music that was once audible from the records.

- Pick Gauge between 1.25-1.55mm (varies based on records made)


These picks are only $1.25 each, but every 10 picks you order is $2 off! 


----------



## zontar

smorgdonkey said:


> HAAAAAAA!! Check this out:
> 
> *Vintage modern Made in USA Mexican Fender Squier - $995 (Madison)*


Talk about oxymorons...
Someone either is totally clueless, or is having fun.


----------



## bw66

zontar said:


> Talk about oxymorons...
> Someone either is totally clueless, or is having fun.


To me it seemed that they were having fun. (I hope!) I was certainly entertained.


----------



## astyles

zontar said:


> Talk about oxymorons...
> Someone either is totally clueless, or is having fun.


A well written farce, I'd say... I enjoyed it !


----------



## shoretyus

Somebody trying to get a writing gig....



astyles said:


> A well written farce, I'd say... I enjoyed it !


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> and now for something completely different?
> 
> *Vinyl Record Guitar/Bass Picks!*
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, records - those musical discs from the past that so many children nowadays
> think are the stuff of fiction. The good news, however, is twofold. First, more and
> more artists are releasing music on records again. YAY. And second, a bunch of
> those old records that no longer play are being turned into guitar picks. Yup, you
> read that right! The music of yesteryear can be turned into the music of this-teryear
> with a set of these Recycled Record Guitar Picks.
> 
> What's awesome about vinyl guitar picks?
> 
> - They are cut by hand from old records that don't play any more. (So don't freak out
> that we ruin a perfectly good vinyl!)
> 
> - Hand smoothed edges for a comfy feel.
> 
> - Produces a crisper sound than the standard (boring!) nylon pick.
> 
> - Because these are made from real records by hand, the patterns will be as varied
> as the music that was once audible from the records.
> 
> - Pick Gauge between 1.25-1.55mm (varies based on records made)
> 
> 
> These picks are only $1.25 each, but every 10 picks you order is $2 off!
>  


Well now we know what happens with all those James Last, Carpenters Greatest Hits, Guess Who, and assorted disco albums you find collecting dust in record bins. Not that they deserve such a fate more than anything else, but you DO see a lot of them.


----------



## guitarman2

Last week I put 4 speakers on Kijiji for $40. They are silver with black grills. I posted a picture with them clearly showing them. It was a good clear picture. I get a call from someone that leaves me a message that he wants them. When I hear the message I call him back. He asks me if they are black. I tell him the color and ask if he'd looked at the picture. He says he'll pass. If they were black he would have taken them. WTF.


----------



## mhammer

Years ago, my wife and I are at an "old school" 3-D movie - _It Came From Outer Space - _and wearing the bi-coloured gel 3-D glasses. I get a little peckish and go out to the snack bar mid-movie, still wearing my glasses. One of my eyes is a little itchy, so I'm scratching it, and looking out of one eye through the glasses.

I look up at the menu, which is made of those little plastic letters/numbers you stick on a felt background. The items are in white letters, and their prices listed in red numbers. I'm staring straight at it, and ask the kid at the snack bar "So, how much are the Nanaimo bars?". We go through this ritual regarding a few other menu items, while I scratch my eye and look with the other eye. I cannot see a single price (the red gel filters them out perfectly), so I'm asking sincerely. He's starting to look at me like I'm nuts, or at least a real P.I.T.A.. Finally, I take the glasses off, and to my embarrassment, I see there have been prices posted for everything all along.

It happens.


----------



## guitarman2

mhammer said:


> Years ago, my wife and I are at an "old school" 3-D movie - _It Came From Outer Space - _and wearing the bi-coloured gel 3-D glasses. I get a little peckish and go out to the snack bar mid-movie, still wearing my glasses. One of my eyes is a little itchy, so I'm scratching it, and looking out of one eye through the glasses.
> 
> I look up at the menu, which is made of those little plastic letters/numbers you stick on a felt background. The items are in white letters, and their prices listed in red numbers. I'm staring straight at it, and ask the kid at the snack bar "So, how much are the Nanaimo bars?". We go through this ritual regarding a few other menu items, while I scratch my eye and look with the other eye. I cannot see a single price (the red gel filters them out perfectly), so I'm asking sincerely. He's starting to look at me like I'm nuts, or at least a real P.I.T.A.. Finally, I take the glasses off, and to my embarrassment, I see there have been prices posted for everything all along.
> 
> It happens.


Ok. so thats even weirder. The fricken guy is looking at Kijiji with 3D glasses.


----------



## mhammer

Hell, for all we know the guy is looking online with a screwed up CRT monitor where the color-balance is messed up, or a video-card where one of the VGA output lines is dead or corroded. I'm not making excuses for someone who simply isn't paying attention to what they read, or thinking through what they say, but sometimes people behave VERY weirdly because they are working with different information from the rest of us. Sometimes.


----------



## zontar

bw66 said:


> To me it seemed that they were having fun. (I hope!) I was certainly entertained.


I was as well, which is why I allowed for that as an option.


----------



## J-75

How much do these go for anyways???

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...atocaster-W0QQAdIdZ574694147QQfeaturedAdZtrue


----------



## Guest

1975 MINI GRAVE DIGGER $5,500


----------



## Chitmo

laristotle said:


> 1975 MINI GRAVE DIGGER $5,500




Maybe this dude could use the money from his sale to buy the Digger!! 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/annap...sap/563119763?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Roryfan

Got an offer today from a guy who lowballed my by $1000. The language ("Can get those online for $X all day long") & e-mail address sounded familiar, so if it's the same guy, last year he offered me half of FMV on a BF amp & then graciously offered to "sweeten the deal" by $50......provided I deliver the amp to Ottawa. This time I chose not to engage & keep my blood pressure where it belongs.

Trouble is I thought of the perfect comeback just after I hit Delete: "You forgot to factor in the AST*, which in your case is $1000".

*Arsehole Sales Tax


----------



## guitarman2

Am I missing something here?

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...Drop-Fender-Super-Sonic-60-W0QQAdIdZ572143473


----------



## bzrkrage

Me thinks an extra "9"?


guitarman2 said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...Drop-Fender-Super-Sonic-60-W0QQAdIdZ572143473


----------



## bluzfish

Yeah, a sticky "9" key could be the culprit. People should really proofread what they write.


----------



## Guest

(edit) - never mind. 

add was corrected.


----------



## mhammer

I dunno. I like a big headstock as much as the next person but it looks a little neck-heavy for me. Besides, who ever heard of a guitar that gets narrower the higher up the fingerboard you go?


----------



## 10409

there's someone on ottawa kijiji who wants to trade a hearing aid for a gibson acoustic

ironically my initial thought was "...lol what??"


----------



## shoretyus

Simple... got religion and got healed..... 



mike_oxbig said:


> there's someone on ottawa kijiji who wants to trade a hearing aid for a gibson acoustic
> 
> ironically my initial thought was "...lol what??"


----------



## DrHook

mike_oxbig said:


> there's someone on ottawa kijiji who wants to trade a hearing aid for a gibson acoustic
> 
> ironically my initial thought was "...lol what??"


It's a miracle...praise Jesus...can I get an AMEN?

- - - Updated - - -

LoL Shortyus...we were thinking along the same lines


----------



## 10409




----------



## Roryfan

mike_oxbig said:


>


Love it, thanks for posting.


----------



## Roryfan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/markh...ase/517450818?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



My e-mail to the seller:

"Hello, 

Have a few questions for you: 

What's the weight of this guitar? 

Neck thickness & profile? 

Nut width? 

Original tiny frets? 

Pancake body? 

Thank You."



Seller's response:

"Thanks for your email. It is an all orig from 1972. I don;t know the answer to your specfiic questions."



_Ohhhhh......K.......sorry to bother you.....GLWTS....._


----------



## bzrkrage

guitarman2 said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...Drop-Fender-Super-Sonic-60-W0QQAdIdZ572143473


But wait! There's been a price drop! Just not the decimal point 1 place to the left that is needed.


----------



## Rodavision

Roryfan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/markh...ase/517450818?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> 
> 
> My e-mail to the seller:
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> Have a few questions for you:
> 
> What's the weight of this guitar?
> 
> Neck thickness & profile?
> 
> Nut width?
> 
> Original tiny frets?
> 
> Pancake body?
> 
> Thank You."
> 
> 
> 
> Seller's response:
> 
> "Thanks for your email. It is an all orig from 1972. I don;t know the answer to your specfiic questions."
> 
> 
> 
> _Ohhhhh......K.......sorry to bother you.....GLWTS....._



All original? I'm no expert but it doesn't look like the real vintage guitars I've seen.


----------



## keto

Rodavision said:


> All original? I'm no expert but it doesn't look like the real vintage guitars I've seen.


Looks right to me, but there are still question marks as noted by roryfan.


----------



## Rodavision

keto said:


> Looks right to me, but there are still question marks as noted by roryfan.



Doesn't the neck look too perfect? Anyway I am skeptical of anything on Kijiji these days. My friend nearly bought a "vintage" that turned out to be a knockoff. Lucky he called Gibson first.


----------



## overdriven1

This was rather humourous, "hey there, i’m a free spirit who loves to spend my day’s painting, writing, drinking tea, music-ing, creating, and contemplating what’s going on in the world today. digging deep ~ i’m fascinated with psychology, philosophy, biology, science, spirituality of any sort, dreams, and the importance of womb wisdom. i’m here in this lifetime to dig deep, and discover the secrets & humanities gifts that have been lost throughout this weird phase that we’re going through. i understand that i’m in need of a job, but i really really strongly don’t want to take part in the system, i’m looking for a workplace that’s local and supports creative people or maybe even a person who’s looking to support the local arts. i’ve been looking for a while, but haven’t been hired yet. and honestly, my heart’s breaking a little. i don’t have much experience because i’ve gone through depression in the past and haven’t been able to hold a job. but i’m so open to learning, supportive, always wiling to help, adaptive, passionate, genuine, warm hearted & know how to kindly interact with people regardless of their attitude. i have a big heart. the environment that i’m in means a lot to my well-being and what i spend my energy doing is ultimately valued. my dream is to travel the world, touring with my music, artwork, and creations. immerse myself in new lifestyles, spending time with natives of the land, returning to my origins, & meeting people who have the same passion of discovering the solutions to heal this world, and shift the values of humanity so that we are in alignment with thriving as a collective family… i fully believe that this is possible & there is someone out there who is whole heartedly willing to support me in this. i’m reaching out, and holding faith. if you hear me, and wish to support me, please contact me. it would mean the world, you’ll be a huge part in the making of a new world, and i also believe that we can be really wicked friends. i love you, thanks for reading this. all the best. <3"


----------



## Adcandour

overdriven1 said:


> This was rather humourous, "hey there, i’m a free spirit who loves to spend my day’s painting, writing, drinking tea, music-ing, creating, and contemplating what’s going on in the world today. digging deep ~ i’m fascinated with psychology, philosophy, biology, science, spirituality of any sort, dreams, and the importance of womb wisdom. i’m here in this lifetime to dig deep, and discover the secrets & humanities gifts that have been lost throughout this weird phase that we’re going through. i understand that i’m in need of a job, but i really really strongly don’t want to take part in the system, i’m looking for a workplace that’s local and supports creative people or maybe even a person who’s looking to support the local arts. i’ve been looking for a while, but haven’t been hired yet. and honestly, my heart’s breaking a little. i don’t have much experience because i’ve gone through depression in the past and haven’t been able to hold a job. but i’m so open to learning, supportive, always wiling to help, adaptive, passionate, genuine, warm hearted & know how to kindly interact with people regardless of their attitude. i have a big heart. the environment that i’m in means a lot to my well-being and what i spend my energy doing is ultimately valued. my dream is to travel the world, touring with my music, artwork, and creations. immerse myself in new lifestyles, spending time with natives of the land, returning to my origins, & meeting people who have the same passion of discovering the solutions to heal this world, and shift the values of humanity so that we are in alignment with thriving as a collective family… i fully believe that this is possible & there is someone out there who is whole heartedly willing to support me in this. i’m reaching out, and holding faith. if you hear me, and wish to support me, please contact me. it would mean the world, you’ll be a huge part in the making of a new world, and i also believe that we can be really wicked friends. i love you, thanks for reading this. all the best. <3"


What a colorful way to describe a lazy fvck...


----------



## Rodavision

Hired! 

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------



## overdriven1

A real life princess lol


----------



## J-75

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...let/586432711?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

???


----------



## Guitar101

Hey, I'm all for free but if they started charging $1 for an add, it would cut adds like this and most of the crazy one's. Are you listening Kijiji?


----------



## Roryfan

J-75 said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...let/586432711?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> ???


Almost as good as the a**hole who was trying to sell guitar shipping boxes.

- - - Updated - - -



keto said:


> Looks right to me, but there are still question marks as noted by roryfan.


When somebody can't answer basic questions about a guitar yet is quite adamant that it's an original vintage piece my spidey sense starts to tingle. I asked for a few more pics & he disappeared. Shocker.

- - - Updated - - -



overdriven1 said:


> This was rather humourous, "hey there, i’m a free spirit who loves to spend my day’s painting, writing, drinking tea, music-ing, creating, and contemplating what’s going on in the world today. digging deep ~ i’m fascinated with psychology, philosophy, biology, science, spirituality of any sort, dreams, and the importance of womb wisdom. i’m here in this lifetime to dig deep, and discover the secrets & humanities gifts that have been lost throughout this weird phase that we’re going through. i understand that i’m in need of a job, but i really really strongly don’t want to take part in the system, i’m looking for a workplace that’s local and supports creative people or maybe even a person who’s looking to support the local arts. i’ve been looking for a while, but haven’t been hired yet. and honestly, my heart’s breaking a little. i don’t have much experience because i’ve gone through depression in the past and haven’t been able to hold a job. but i’m so open to learning, supportive, always wiling to help, adaptive, passionate, genuine, warm hearted & know how to kindly interact with people regardless of their attitude. i have a big heart. the environment that i’m in means a lot to my well-being and what i spend my energy doing is ultimately valued. my dream is to travel the world, touring with my music, artwork, and creations. immerse myself in new lifestyles, spending time with natives of the land, returning to my origins, & meeting people who have the same passion of discovering the solutions to heal this world, and shift the values of humanity so that we are in alignment with thriving as a collective family… i fully believe that this is possible & there is someone out there who is whole heartedly willing to support me in this. i’m reaching out, and holding faith. if you hear me, and wish to support me, please contact me. it would mean the world, you’ll be a huge part in the making of a new world, and i also believe that we can be really wicked friends. i love you, thanks for reading this. all the best. <3"


F*$%#@ hippie. Woodstock was 45 yrs. ago & now that we know LSD is actually bad for you nobody's interested in your shitty music-ing.


----------



## Rodavision

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/173282377/vintage-1950s-gretsch-archtop-hollowbody?ref=exp_listing

This isn't Kijiji, but the price for an old guitar case seems insane.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Yerp

Some may have noticed that I'm selling my Bassman LTD. The other day I got a response (not from here, but the local Craigslist) and off the top the guy says...
"  nice amp just to bad they are boat anchors will you take 500.00 can ?" Seems kinda' strange...They aren't that heavy at 53 lbs, with casters. And saying "can" at the end seems odd...Obviously not local. I just said thanks, but no thanks, wayy too low.
The boat anchor comment felt like an insult somehow, hahaha.


----------



## Roryfan

Mr Yerp said:


> Some may have noticed that I'm selling my Bassman LTD. The other day I got a response (not from here, but the local Craigslist) and off the top the guy says...
> "  nice amp just to bad they are boat anchors will you take 500.00 can ?" Seems kinda' strange...They aren't that heavy at 53 lbs, with casters. And saying "can" at the end seems odd...Obviously not local. I just said thanks, but no thanks, wayy too low.
> The boat anchor comment felt like an insult somehow, hahaha.


"If it's such a POS then why are you int'd in buying it?" Love how he tries to make you feel like he's doing you a favour.

I just hit the ignore button now, my blood pressure forbids me from engaging with those eh wholes. It's bad enough that my tax dollars pays for their welfare cheque, now I have to subsidize their large double double/Player's Light/Lotto 6/49 habit by letting them flip my gear for a profit?


----------



## Rodavision

Roryfan said:


> "If it's such a POS then why are you int'd in buying it?" Love how he tries to make you feel like he's doing you a favour.
> 
> I just hit the ignore button now, my blood pressure forbids me from engaging with those eh wholes. It's bad enough that my tax dollars pays for their welfare cheque, now I have to subsidize their large double double/Player's Light/Lotto 6/49 habit by letting them flip my gear for a profit?


LOL so funny and true! I don't even reply to low ball offers. Hey I'll give you $550 for the Baseman ;-)

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Yerp

I guess that being as dull witted as they are, they think that the insults will work?
Just plain stupid. "Oh, I didn't realize that my $1600. (* well, L&M new price) amp was considered a boat anchor. My bad, come get it!"


----------



## Stonehead

Couple years back i was selling a 77 LP GT deluxe and i kept getting emails from this guy who kept telling me that i would never sell it for my asking price. He told me he knew where i'd bought it and what it was worth. When i politely explained that i would let the market dictate he became rather incensed and retorted that "he was the market". He kept sending emails to me saying that he buys and sells LP's all the time and that he had just sold a nicer 72 LP dead mint for less than I was asking for mine. Theses emails continued for almost 2 weeks and he did finally did make an offer on it for more than he said it was originally worth??? Getting annoyed I took all his emails and grouped them together and categorically went through each one in detail pointing out why "he wasn't the market" and that he had no friggn idea what he was talking about. He sent me a response saying he didn't even read my email and was tired of my verbal diarrhea. I did end up selling the guitar for about 95% of my asking price. For all the trouble this guy gave me I had some fun and responded to a few of his ads with his own emails that he had sent me......He eventually put "no email Just Call" on all his ads.....:congratulatory:


----------



## DrHook

When they lowball me I usually respond with "yes, I'll accept that offer, it'll hold the item til you come up with the rest". I really have to bite my tongue sometimes when people tell me the "value" and equate that even though it's only a few months old it's only worth half or less. On the flipside...there have been times when someone played me perfectly, came over looked at an item buddied me up and when I gave them a deal...turned around and flipped the damn thing right back on Kijiji...


----------



## J-75

I've had a couple of replies in the past from some a-hole who calls himself 'SB' or 'Sleeping Beauty'. He ridicules my prices, to the point of showing me pics of purchases, including bills of sale, outlining details in black pen (get a life - please!), which he has made from L&M that were cheap. The sad logic is, if he can get an item that I'm selling from L&M for the price he claims, then why doesn't he just do that, and leave me alone? In the end, I got my prices from others.


----------



## rollingdam

a $10,000 "Area" guitar

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/1970-area-guitar/587526902?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Stonehead

J-75 said:


> I've had a couple of replies in the past from some a-hole who calls himself 'SB' or 'Sleeping Beauty'. He ridicules my prices, to the point of showing me pics of purchases, including bills of sale, outlining details in black pen (get a life - please!), which he has made from L&M that were cheap. The sad logic is, if he can get an item that I'm selling from L&M for the price he claims, then why doesn't he just do that, and leave me alone? In the end, I got my prices from others.



There are person(s) here in Calgary the do the same price policing and it is a real shame. They actually run counter ads for items they feel are priced to high. I flag the ads when ever I see them. The sad truth is these people have nothing better to do with their lives and have a genuine belief that they are doing good by warning others. They have no understanding of the free market and how the market should and does dictate the price. When listing an item you'll find out very quickly by the lack of responses whether or not you have priced an item to high. If your not selling anything then mind your own business. There is no need for these fkn kijiji price cops to be interfering.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Stonehead said:


> They have no understanding of the free market and how the market should and does dictate the price. When listing an item you'll find out very quickly by the lack of responses whether or not you have priced an item to high.


I don't know man...my joke used to be "if you are giving something away, someone will contact you and want $10 for them to take it away". After I listed a TV, two loveseats and a computer monitor to give away, I found out that it wasn't a joke at all. In the first line of the ad I said "must have a truck - I don't have one so I can NOT deliver". The first 3 responses I got all asked me to deliver.

That's not the 'free market', it's just stupid. Besides, most people don't care if something is listed at a good price or a fair price...if you have it listed for 10% of the value, they will try to get it for 5%. 

Some people are noobs and they need a little help. Sometimes those 'buyer beware' ads likely save someone's ass. Just because someone is stupid, I don't think they deserve to get burned.


----------



## Stonehead

smorgdonkey said:


> I don't know man...my joke used to be "if you are giving something away, someone will contact you and want $10 for them to take it away". After I listed a TV, two loveseats and a computer monitor to give away, I found out that it wasn't a joke at all. In the first line of the ad I said "must have a truck - I don't have one so I can NOT deliver". The first 3 responses I got all asked me to deliver.
> 
> That's not the 'free market', it's just stupid. Besides, most people don't care if something is listed at a good price or a fair price...if you have it listed for 10% of the value, they will try to get it for 5%.
> 
> Some people are noobs and they need a little help. Sometimes those 'buyer beware' ads likely save someone's ass. Just because someone is stupid, I don't think they deserve to get burned.


When giving away free stuff i do the same. but add FIRST COME FIRST SERVED, WILL NOT HOLD, WILL NOT DELIVER. I still get jackass's calling and emailing to hold the item and asking if i'll deliver. 

As for the buyer beware ads i have little empathy for those who will not make the slightest effort to find out what an item is selling for. A quick search on google or ebay and you'll have your answer in minutes. If you can use Kijiji then your half way there already.


----------



## 10409

rollingdam said:


> a $10,000 "Area" guitar
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/1970-area-guitar/587526902?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



lol, rockland. probably expects gas money for delivery on top of that.


----------



## rollingdam

He corrected the spelling from Area to Aria but price is unchanged.


----------



## kat_

Stonehead said:


> There are person(s) here in Calgary the do the same price policing and it is a real shame. They actually run counter ads for items they feel are priced to high.


I'm pretty sure the guy doing that is an active member here too. 

I wish there was a way to just not ever see posts from certain people on Kijiji. I don't need to see the daily reposts from Darrel Britton or Golden Music.


----------



## Guest

I'm sure all these 'experts' are followers of 'pawn stars'. lol.


----------



## smorgdonkey

kat_ said:


> I wish there was a way to just not ever see posts from certain people on Kijiji. I don't need to see the daily reposts from Darrel Britton or Golden Music.


I don't know Golden Music other than someone mentioning the store here & looking them up on the web.

As for Darrel Britton, I remember that he used to have a store just accross from L&M when they were on 58th Ave (?) by the train tracks. He was really good at some things. I think he tried too hard to have a go at L&M though. I didn't know he was still into gear at all after his store closed and he liquidated the remaining stock he had.

I would like it if kijiji required a real address to respond to an ad. That would be a huge improvement and keep half of the nasty people to themselves.

As for buyer beware ads...I don't care about the price ones but the cleverly crafted misrepresentation ones are the ones that I don't mind if someone shares a heads up. There was a recent Halifax kijiji G&L that had the 'Tribute Series' rubbed off and it was shady as shady could be. I don't know if it got sold or the guy had to shut down his for sale plans but it was deliberate deception to me.


----------



## 10409

smorgdonkey said:


> I would like it if kijiji required a real address to respond to an ad. That would be a huge improvement and keep half of the nasty people to themselves.


I really don't mind the troll replies. they're usually somewhat amusing. then again i tend to enjoy watching trolls in action. actually i joined this site after googling a kijiji trolls email address to see if i could figure out who the prick was, and google found him being talked about on here.

If any changes are to be made, i'd want to see people selling items above a certain price point to be registered with definitive identification, I.E. credit card or drivers license. We'd see an immediate decrease in scammers, and that's the #1 thing that bothers me about these online thrift stores. People just aren't honest enough to trust.


----------



## Rodavision

+1 ^ totally agree

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

I got this email in response to my kijiji ad:

"So, go and fuck yourself bastard asshole.

You are already chief of bastards and thieves.
You scammed people a lot, personally know you.
Fuck you son of bitch.








"

It turns out that I'M the scammer you guys are all talking about.

In all fairness, I do taunt them - I just rarely get a response.


----------



## StevieMac

This may have been covered already but...WTF is up with posting "Please Contact" instead of an asking price on kijiji??? Here's an offender I spotted recently: http://www.kijiji.ca/o-posters-other-ads/5374789 

So, I'm to furnish my private contact information to someone who's overly concerned about disclosing the price they had in mind ? Talk about WTF!


----------



## Jimmy_D

StevieMac said:


> This may have been covered already but...WTF is up with posting "Please Contact" instead of an asking price on kijiji??? Here's an offender I spotted recently: http://www.kijiji.ca/o-posters-other-ads/5374789
> 
> So, I'm to furnish my private contact information to someone who's overly concerned about disclosing the price they had in mind ? Talk about WTF!


Somewhere around here I've posted that guys ads before and some of them have been on there for years, he's a member here and sent me a nasty note.

He had a fake Tokai strat up for the longest time (years) until the tokai forum guys found it and buried him with so many reports it never got posted again - I once sent him a $900 offer on his Brezzysound (which I happen to know is also a fake), anyway he laughed it off with something like "your a little over half of market value, nice try"... some people.


----------



## TheRumRunner

StevieMac said:


> This may have been covered already but...WTF is up with posting "Please Contact" instead of an asking price on kijiji??? Here's an offender I spotted recently: http://www.kijiji.ca/o-posters-other-ads/5374789
> 
> So, I'm to furnish my private contact information to someone who's overly concerned about disclosing the price they had in mind ? Talk about WTF!


I've noted before that Vince is not a bad guy, he simply has had lots of bad experiences on kijiji and CL in trying to sell his gear. He does want top dollar, and in some of the circles he markets his stuff in, he gets it. Don't be offended, he just marches to a different drum.

And yes Jimmy, some of his stuff has been for sale for 3-5 years. Personally, I don't know why he even bothers but that's his business, not mine.

DW


----------



## StevieMac

TheRumRunner said:


> I've noted before that Vince is not a bad guy, he simply has had lots of bad experiences on kijiji and CL in trying to sell his gear. He does want top dollar, and in some of the circles he markets his stuff in, he gets it. Don't be offended, he just marches to a different drum.
> 
> And yes Jimmy, some of his stuff has been for sale for 3-5 years. Personally, I don't know why he even bothers but that's his business, not mine.
> 
> DW


Well, I suppose he's entitled to insist on anything he wishes...just not to expect others to willingly comply. This notion of disclosure being a one-way street, in this context at least, is ludicrous IMO. Obviously there are others (Vince. Anyone else?) who see it differently...


----------



## Guest

*Modified car trades?!?!?! Hoopty!*


Ok, so heres this prime honey hauler, let me break it down for you...

Imagine you and this fine 91 chevy capala (caprice with impala ss front end), 
the ultimate man chariot. 3 wheel your way upto the beach in this bad boy 
and watch the hoes flock. Happens every year, same old thing "give me a ride" 
they say, "ill take off my bikini top they say" But it doesn't end there...

With this done up 91 chevy capala "caprice with impala ss front end" wagon 
with hydraulics, you can hold up even the heaviest of loads if ya know what 
i mean 

This pavement slammer hauls, 350 v8 5.7L with half exhaust sounds gnarlier 
then ur auntie denise's smoker cough. If the girls dont take their top off thats 
okay too, cuz the wind will for sure!

Wife, gf cut you off at home? No problem. The builders deff had "puss magnet" 
on the build sheet and is bound to get ya attention anywhere ya go Haha

But on a serious note this car is very nice and had lots invested in it. It is not 
a "backyard build" and was built in a shop in toronto. Im looking to trade it for 
a modified car something with rims, bodykit etc, standard, years 2000 up. 

My car needs very minor finishing touches but runs drives stop and functions. 
4 pump hydraulic system, italian dumps, 8" fronts, 12" rears, bridged chained 
and reinforced, control arms wrapped and rear end housing. Door poppers, full 
alarm, sounds mean as hell. If ur far away from orillia ull need to get ur car here 
and take mine away. Come check it out, hit some switches an i bet ull wanna 
take er home


----------



## smorgdonkey

adcandour said:


> I got this email in response to my kijiji ad:
> 
> "So, go and fuck yourself bastard asshole.
> 
> You are already chief of bastards and thieves.
> You scammed people a lot, personally know you.
> Fuck you son of bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


This was just a response to a normal 'for sale' ad?


----------



## Adcandour

smorgdonkey said:


> This was just a response to a normal 'for sale' ad?


It was close to my post here except I added this to the bottom:

FYI, I DO respond to scams, because I'm a naive fool. Just let me know where you want me to send your money. And, if you're gonna send your cousin over to pick up the guitar, bring me some Purdy's chocolates or the deal is off.

If you're nice, I'll teach you how to improve your grammar.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> *Modified car trades?!?!?! Hoopty!*
> 
> 
> Ok, so heres this prime honey hauler, let me break it down for you...
> 
> Imagine you and this fine 91 chevy capala (caprice with impala ss front end),
> the ultimate man chariot. 3 wheel your way upto the beach in this bad boy
> and watch the hoes flock. Happens every year, same old thing "give me a ride"
> they say, "ill take off my bikini top they say" But it doesn't end there...
> 
> With this done up 91 chevy capala "caprice with impala ss front end" wagon
> with hydraulics, you can hold up even the heaviest of loads if ya know what
> i mean
> 
> This pavement slammer hauls, 350 v8 5.7L with half exhaust sounds gnarlier
> then ur auntie denise's smoker cough. If the girls dont take their top off thats
> okay too, cuz the wind will for sure!
> 
> Wife, gf cut you off at home? No problem. The builders deff had "puss magnet"
> on the build sheet and is bound to get ya attention anywhere ya go Haha
> 
> But on a serious note this car is very nice and had lots invested in it. It is not
> a "backyard build" and was built in a shop in toronto. Im looking to trade it for
> a modified car something with rims, bodykit etc, standard, years 2000 up.
> 
> My car needs very minor finishing touches but runs drives stop and functions.
> 4 pump hydraulic system, italian dumps, 8" fronts, 12" rears, bridged chained
> and reinforced, control arms wrapped and rear end housing. Door poppers, full
> alarm, sounds mean as hell. If ur far away from orillia ull need to get ur car here
> and take mine away. Come check it out, hit some switches an i bet ull wanna
> take er home


yo that shit is tight! if i had that i would be mack'n all the milfs outside the grade school, bass bumpin tha old skool shit, ridin slow


----------



## DrHook

Anyone notice that since eBay started the "make an offer" button that most people think they can low ball you even if you have a set price? It's really becoming another Kijiji in that respect..but the difference is you can't sass back. Some game music developer out of Montreal (found out through my mad GoogleFoo skillz) thought he'd tell me what my item was really worth but that he'd offer me so and so to take it off my hands. When I responded that his offer just made him look like another Kijiji dick.....I got a reprimand from eBay for violating their community standards. In all fairness....what I typed here was exactly as I typed him...so it wasn't that bad really...I knew that going through the eBay message system gives people a fallback and you need to mind your P's and Q's.....however....and thanks again to mad Google skillz....I can send him a piece of my mind without going through eBay.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Dr, I have been lowballed before on eBay before that offer button came along. They just sent the offer via the 'ask a question' system.


----------



## StevieMac

Whether on ebay or kijiji, sometimes it's hard to determine what exactly defines a "lowball" offer. I have a guitar on kijiji for instance that was $7K US new (not MSRP, actual sell price). Because of some flaws (still easily repaired), I'm only asking $2200 but am getting $1400 offers, which is roughly 65% of my asking price (and ~20% of the new price). So it got me thinking, on a % basis then, when is an offer simply "too low" i.e. lowball? I don't have an answer for that as I suppose it depends on several factors. Any thoughts?


----------



## Adcandour

StevieMac said:


> Whether on ebay or kijiji, sometimes it's hard to determine what exactly defines a "lowball" offer. I have a guitar on kijiji for instance that was $7K US new (not MSRP, actual sell price). Because of some flaws (still easily repaired), I'm only asking $2200 but am getting $1400 offers, which is roughly 65% of my asking price (and ~20% of the new price). So it got me thinking, on a % basis then, when is an offer simply "too low" i.e. lowball? I don't have an answer for that as I suppose it depends on several factors. Any thoughts?


I've learned that what a person considers a low ball offer is pretty subjective. 

You have to see the offer for your jaw to drop - and mentally, you're never really prepared for something that ridiculous, so you get offended.


----------



## bw66

For me a low-ball offer is more about presentation than dollar amount.

I have made low offers, but phrase it in terms of "[your item] is probably worth more than what I am offering, but I have [this much] to spend and if you're just looking to unload it and are willing to sell at that price, then let me know."

Occasionally, a couple of weeks later, I'll get a call. 

If I had couched it in terms of "[your item] is a total piece of crap, but I'll dispose of it for you for [this much]", At best, I would hear nothing.


----------



## Guest

*Real Gibson hummingbird acoustic guitar*. Missing strings. Has real ivory 
frets and metal pegs. Also has real ivory tuners. Best offer please contact.


----------



## greco

Hi Larry....Are you going to make a real best offer?

Cheers

Dave



laristotle said:


> *Real Gibson hummingbird acoustic guitar*. Missing strings. Has real ivory
> frets and metal pegs. Also has real  ivory tuners. Best offer please contact.


----------



## Guest

lol. I'm not touching it. After selling off all my project guitars,
I'll be more selective about any more acquisitions.


----------



## smorgdonkey

StevieMac said:


> Whether on ebay or kijiji, sometimes it's hard to determine what exactly defines a "lowball" offer. I have a guitar on kijiji for instance that was $7K US new (not MSRP, actual sell price). Because of some flaws (still easily repaired), I'm only asking $2200 but am getting $1400 offers, which is roughly 65% of my asking price (and ~20% of the new price).


 I would take the ad down, and in a month or so, put it back up with *all new* photos and ask $3200.


----------



## Guest

*Original songs library for sale. $5000.*

I have over 40 original songs,mostly country, however, there are a few pop and other genres. 
It's time for me to hang it up for other interests. One price will buy the song rights to all....
very negotiable in that area for recording artists or budding artists.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Wow...I bet his email is blowing up.


----------



## bluzfish

laristotle said:


> *Original songs library for sale. $5000.*
> 
> I have over 40 original songs,mostly country, however, there are a few pop and other genres.
> It's time for me to hang it up for other interests. One price will buy the song rights to all....
> very negotiable in that area for recording artists or budding artists.


"...and would you like fries with that?"


----------



## shoretyus

laristotle said:


> *Original songs library for sale. $5000.*
> 
> I have over 40 original songs,mostly country, however, there are a few pop and other genres.


Country...damn I was hoping for an edge for my new unsigned hip hop boy band..... sigh....


----------



## Adcandour

I don't know why I go back and forth with some of these losers that respond to my kijiji ad. Anyway, start at the bottom and work your way up. I'm in red. FYI, I usually put a $1 in the asking price when I have multiple guitars to keep it simple:

Also, I have nothing against PRS guitars - I find some really nice and some not, but I wouldn't buy one myself.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oh ya keep the tele I have 4 of them their like a shovel, you can always use a shovel.




$$$ doesn't matter when they're ugly...lol


I have one worth twice all 3 of your guitars lol lol
Signature series guess you just shop in all the wrong places lololol




*imo, they all are. haha*
















Ya lol must have been a low end prs cheers loll




haha, next time I turn down a PRS for the Gibson, I'll forward the pic to you - no charge (just to get it off my computer). Take it easy. 
















Maybe if it was a PRS or something decent but I'll pass on the Gibson lol
Have a nice day 




The picture of the gibson. Just email the buck to this address, and I'll send the pic 









On 2014-05-09, at 6:20 AM, Kijiji Reply (from Ed) wrote:

Hello! The following is a reply to your "Gibson ES-339 and Vintage Fender Tele" Ad on Kijiji: 



*From:* Ed(***********)Which one is a dollar?



​

​
​
​
​


----------



## smorgdonkey

The last 2 things I sold via kijiji were by replying to 'wanted' ads. I can hardly believe how smooth the transactions were.


----------



## Guest

Same here. I always check them first prior to posting my own.


----------



## kat_

I don't think this guy knows what analog means. He's calling a Whammy and a Korg Toneworks analog pedals. 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ca...als/593228589?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

something you don't see for sale too often. if ever.

Steampunk Guitar $2000

One of a kind, this guitar was built by Casper Guitar Technologies in 2012 out of Florida, 
and then made into a steampunk Frankenstein original (even stitches on the back!). The 
neck is super thin like the Ibanez pro models. It has Mo-Jo (Joe Satriani) DiMarzio pickups. 
It includes a case and a custom-designed strap.


----------



## Lincoln

laristotle said:


> something you don't see for sale too often. if ever.
> 
> Steampunk Guitar $2000
> 
> One of a kind, this guitar was built by Casper Guitar Technologies in 2012 out of Florida,
> and then made into a steampunk Frankenstein original (even stitches on the back!). The
> neck is super thin like the Ibanez pro models. It has Mo-Jo (Joe Satriani) DiMarzio pickups.
> It includes a case and a custom-designed strap.



I like it :sSig_DOH:


----------



## bzrkrage

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calga...ase/594772835?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Gibson Les Paul Jr with Case !!


"I am selling my guitar, it comes *all the way from Nashville Tennessee *
It features a costum distressed finish, and sturdy hard shell case. "









wow, Epi's are now "made in the good ol'"

Oh, I get it! He *had* the guitar in Tennessee!


----------



## vadsy

^^^ it looks like it might have been rescued from the floods


----------



## Sneaky

This one is a little different.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-art-collecti...ust/595104321?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## smorgdonkey

Sneaky said:


> This one is a little different.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-art-collecti...ust/595104321?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Strange indeed...I think I noticed a crack in the back of it though.


----------



## bluzfish

Yeah, That'll impress the girls ya bring to your seedy little apartment.


----------



## Milkman

Those are cheap Chinese Knockeroffs.


----------



## bluzfish

Big boobs scare me.


----------



## vadsy

I'd like to know more about this "great box"


----------



## sulphur

Jenna Jameson and mini bust in the same sentence, that's a first.

Funny, I think that Jenna is mostly made up of that heavy poly-stone resin. 8)


----------



## cheezyridr

sulphur said:


> Jenna Jameson and mini bust in the same sentence, that's a first.
> 
> Funny, I think that Jenna is mostly made up of that heavy poly-stone resin. 8)


 she's the past. 
if you insist on blond white girls then sexy pattycake.


----------



## Guest

Six string guitar and fretless bass. $450
Comes with case. Doesn't really get used. Pretty rare guitar.


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> Six string guitar and fretless bass. $450
> Comes with case. Doesn't really get used. Pretty rare guitar.


Now THAT I could actually use!


----------



## DrHook

Edmonton Kijiji - guy states it's a '71 Deluxe Gold Top...but there's just so much wrong...from the bridge, to missing nibs, and odd headstock shape (could be picture perspective)

ad text 

"[HR][/HR]_  Hi folks! 

You're looking at a *1971 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe* with a goldtop finish. I previously had it listed but due to time constraints, I could not commit fully to trying to sell this guitar. Now it's back, with better photos, better lighting and (marginally!) better documentation! This guitar has been heavily modded by its previous owner to use ordinary humbuckers (Seymour Duncan JB Bridge + Epiphone 700T). The bridge has been replaced with a Nashville-style bridge and the tuners have also been replaced, too. 

The frets are what you would find on other Les Pauls from the same era - they're wide and small, making this a really fast neck to play. There are no fret binding nibs on the frets, indicating that they have been removed due to wear/tear or perhaps it was refretted in the past. Furthermore, there's a fair amount of buckle rash on the back, and there's a few dings along the body. 

As for the neck, I'd say it's pretty close to a 60s' style taper. Thin and really easy to get your hand around, but still possessing enough of a radius so that it doesn't feel flat. 

As a result of the guitar's condition, I'm flexible on its value. 

I have the original pickups, kluson tuners and pick guard if you're interested in restoring this guitar to its original state. I do not have the original hard shell case, but it comes with a beautiful tweed hardshell case. 

I live in Edmonton. However, as with all my wares on Kijiji, I can also ship the guitar. Inquire for more info. Cheers!"_


----------



## djmarcelca

Another play for free ad

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-entertainmen...ent/595833222?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

So many of these ads. Don't even try to point out how many ways it's wrong


----------



## Guest

_Hi there! Cafe Caribe is looking for anyone who is willing to showcase his/her talent at a 
small downtown venue. A free meal and drinks are exchanged for a musical performance. 
Please contact Hayley (780) 716-7028 with inquiries. Thanks!_

Depends on how long. If I were a busker, I'd play a few tunes for a meal.


----------



## bluzfish

djmarcelca said:


> Another play for free ad
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-entertainmen...ent/595833222?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> So many of these ads. Don't even try to point out how many ways it's wrong


I'll point out one way it's wrong. A good friend of mine, a seasoned veteran musician, plays places like that solo or with a trio, packs the room every night and keeps the 4 to 6 servers hopping all night serving drinks and food. He gets paid pretty well and the room makes lots of money.

Another friend, also a seasoned musician though not so dynamic, plays places like that for the fun of it and the server (not plural) leisurely serves coffees and a few beers all night.

Which rooms are making the smartest entertainment choices?


----------



## mhammer

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ottawa/bender-amplifier/596576440?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## J-75

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/mi...del/598299134?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## rollingdam

Someone sure likes to use caps, bold, underlining,different fonts etc...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...-ii/598978034?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

and a free budgie sticker to boot! gotta jump on that.


----------



## Adcandour

Has anyone seen this before? Is it legit? I posted this ad yesterday night on Toronto Kijiji and got this email this afternoon:

Didn't seem normal to me.

Hi:
A member of the Kijiji community recently informed us that your ad entitled "My iPhone 4s for your pedal" might no longer be available or current.
If your ad is no longer available or current, please delete your ad by clicking here.
If this is not the case, please keep your ad active on the Kijiji site by clicking here.
If you do not click any of the links above, your ad will remain active on the site but might be removed by a member of the Kijiji customer service team, if necessary.
Regards,
The Kijiji Team


----------



## vadsy

I've gotten that before. It's happened to me when I posted something popular and received a bunch of inquires without replying to any of them for a couple of days. Makes me think someone out of frustration of not getting a reply flags the ad.


----------



## Guest

I tend to add 'will only reply to responses that interest me'.


----------



## mhammer

I learned something new today: that guitars have a sexual orientation. I'm sure you were all aware that some guitars are _sexier_ to us than others, but we tend not to think about what the guitars themselves find sexy. I now know different. An ad in the Ottawa Kijiji for what appears to be a 1960's or 70's Harmony solidbody today notes:

_"Made in Korean, It is 24/3/4" scale and with a solid body and maple neck is in very good condition. It's totally straight." _Is that from the singles ad page, or what?

In fact, let me try that again, using Demitri Martin's trademark embellishment for added creepiness:

"_Made in Korean, It is 24/3/4" scale and with a solid body and maple neck is in very good condition. It's totally straight.....ladies_."


----------



## shoretyus

We know boats are sexed.... this is from a boat ad....

When men say “this never happens”, it is generally understood (by women) to be a bold and blatant lie. But in this case, it is true. This. Never. Happens. (Okay, well it happens maybe once every 12 years or so.) Up for sale is a ready to race 1977 Bonezzi. For those who don’t know, these boats are lovingly hand crafted in the small village of Mantua, Italy, by Vito Bonezzi and to say he is a boat builder would be an injustice on par with what is unfolding at the Oscar Pistorius trial. No. Vito Bonezzi is a boat artist. Contender World Championships are consistently won by Vito’s children, of which only a few are birthed each year and they remain perpetually and unnaturally in their prime, like Lance Armstrong, the Real Housewives, and zombie lions. 

But if its lineage doesn’t impress you, then understand, gentlemen, that sailing this blonde beast will be the equivalent of bathing yourself in a tub of equal parts Axe body wash and Old Spice, then donning an Armani tuxedo with bottles of Moet tucked into each arm, the keys to your Bentley jingling in one hand, and your phone ringing in the other, with the caller being George Clooney wondering despairingly why you haven’t RSVPed to his invite to his party (in your honour) on Lake Como. That’s right. You will have women coming at you with such intense and all-consuming ardour that you’ll have to beat them off with a stick (figuratively, not literally in the Chris Brown sense). 

As mentioned, this panty annihilator is ready to go – with carbon sticks, two sails (regatta worthy (Wavelength) and practice (Cicada)), foils, tenting top cover, full travel covers (top and bottom), dolly, and trailer. The cheddar being requested for the keys to the city of long sweaty nights is $6500. And in case you want to know why is this sleek wooden sex panther is up for sale, it’s because the seller is a tired, tired, old man who has settled into a monogamous relationship with an International 14, and as with all relationships, it’s hoovering up all of his available cash, time, and will to live. 

UNLEASH THE SEX PANTHER NOW!


----------



## shoretyus

Wow.... I needed a job as my present employer has had no work. I posted my resume and got a hit and interview for a nice cabinet shop and I answered another Kijiji and got an interview job working on some high end cottages.....WTF.... 

Still haven't been able sell anything ..... ha ha


----------



## Guest

Four strings for $10! What a deal.


----------



## 10409

they're vintage, obviously that drives the value up.


come to think of it, i have some relic'd strings i could make a killing off of


----------



## Guest

Anyone want to buy my Fender pick?
Circa '72/3. $260.


----------



## bzrkrage

So, I just want to email the guy to say'"Seriously? $1000?!?
What were you thinking!" 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-string-instr...tar/602364106?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## bzrkrage

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/fender-guitar-used/602452785?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Ahhh, not what you say it is. Nice, but no dice.


----------



## Guest

He couldn't even take the time to properly place the 'contour body' label. lol.

He should have left it original. I wonder what it actually is?


----------



## Milkman

mike_oxbig said:


> they're vintage, obviously that drives the value up.
> 
> 
> come to think of it, i have some relic'd strings i could make a killing off of



You know, if people will pay a premium for relic'd guitars, _some _of them will almost certainly buy old guitar strings.

Vintage guitar strings, used on tour in the 80s. Dang, if I had only kept them.


----------



## Guest

2013 Gibson Hummingbird Elite. $20,000!


----------



## 10409

laristotle said:


> 2013 Gibson Hummingbird Elite. $20,000!



I'd rather go for his 75k D28


----------



## Lincoln

nkjanssen said:


> Vox Amp / Future Toilet listed in Edmonton...
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ed...ith-no-pictures-vox-modeling-thing/1000295285
> 
> "i've got a pretty awesome VOX modeling amp, has a built in drum machine, fx, etc. lots of fun to plug into a headphone jack. my wife wanted it to go to goodwill but i'll be god danged if i'm letting those theiving motherf'ers get a hold of a perfectly good amp just so they can rob some poor boy blind for it. nazi's. so it's $25 for today only. if it doesn't sell i'm going to turn it into a toilet.
> 
> my pictures won't upload because apparently kijiji is constipated today or something. google it and you'll see."


he can't be serious


----------



## kat_

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calga...le/1001755032?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



> Looking to sell my guitar used more when I was younger now it just sits in the closet collecting dust, would like for the old girl to get some love and use..


$700 for a used Jay Turser acoustic?


----------



## Guest

but .. it's blue.


----------



## kat_

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

Crappy guitar + crappy paint job = $$$$
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calga...ic/1002337961?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## mister.zed

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

This one makes me want go out and find a Pink Paisley Strat just so I can score that sweet camel. 

Here's the title in case the ad comes down: "Trade camel for your 1995 Pink Paisley Stratocaster"

Now bear in mind that that's a two-humper, not your less desirable, lower resale value one-hump dromedary.










But I don't actually think it's a joke. Just a tad too specific for that. But it might be hard to find someone with that exact guitar, _and_ camel high on their list of trades.


----------



## Guest

*Wanted: Looking for string*

I am looking for an original high E string for a pre-lawsuit Robson Stratocaster. I would prefer a new one, but 
used is OK as long as it is long enough and is guaranteed to be the original for this guitar. This is a restoration 
project I'm working on and I want it to be true to the original. Willing to pay fair value, for the right string. 
Thanks


----------



## bzrkrage

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calga...se/1008139152?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Ibanez 5 string Electric Guitar.

Ibanex 5 string guitar with soft case. Mint condition.



Is it a 5 string bass or, just missing a string?


----------



## smorgdonkey

I got one of those replies to one of my ads the other day...you know the type...they use a fake email address just so they can say something nasty.

It amazes me.


----------



## Chitmo

Here is a good one that was posted in Nova Scotia this morning, made me Chuckle a little!!!

"
[h=1]2002 gibson SG[/h]

Date Listed01-Aug-14Price*$1,800.00*
AddressBih1e5
 View map  [HR][/HR]  
 Faded model. 2 EMG pick ups Comes with case small but good sounding 8 inch amp and zoom pedal with 100s of sounds. Guitar is show room quality. Barely played it. I took the acoustic and never enjoyed elictric I bought it in Calgary in 2002 Payed 2200$ for it Want to sell it to put $ towards a new acousiic Price is Deffitnitly negotiable A friend of mine checked some guitar site and said its valued at 2300$ I'll include the pics and serial numbers so you can research it yourself. Kijiji is givin me a problem attaching photos I can send pics thru text or email"

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/cape-breton/2002-gibson-sg/1008318740?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Hamstrung

One of my pet peeves on Kijiji are the morons who don't know the difference between "Wanted" and "Offering".


----------



## cheezyridr

you mean the guy with the lp studio? it's way overpriced anyhow. you can go buy one brand new for that. he's out of his mind, i wouldn't even bother to contact someone like that. garanteed you can offer him something more realistic and he'll be insulted and tell you to fuck off.


----------



## Hamstrung

cheezyridr said:


> you mean the guy with the lp studio? it's way overpriced anyhow. you can go buy one brand new for that. he's out of his mind, i wouldn't even bother to contact someone like that. garanteed you can offer him something more realistic and he'll be insulted and tell you to fuck off.


Not just that one, I mean anyone who lists in "Wanted" then proceeds to describe an item they have for sale.


----------



## Guest

I wondered that too. my guess is they mean 'wanted to sell'. idiots.


----------



## Beach Bob

Hamstrung said:


> One of my pet peeves on Kijiji are the morons who don't know the difference between "Wanted" and "Offering".


IIRC, Kijiji defaults ads to Wanted, which IMO is pretty stupid when 95% are Offering.... I've learned to ignore the issue... however the guys that sell a guitar with a broken string (barely used, one string broken...blah blah) deserve to be email bombed for being idiots...


----------



## kat_

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/gutar-lead-or-bass/1010310170


> am looking for somebody to teach me gutar lead or bass guitar.am matured man and ready to pay $10/hr.you can call me on 403-402-3094


For his first $10 someone should teach him how to spell guitar, then for the next lesson maybe how to post in the right category. Since the going rate for lessons here is around $50/hour I doubt he'll get any replies at all.


----------



## Adcandour

kat_ said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/gutar-lead-or-bass/1010310170
> 
> 
> For his first $10 someone should teach him how to spell guitar, then for the next lesson maybe how to post in the right category. Since the going rate for lessons here is around $50/hour I doubt he'll get any replies at all.


Oh, he got a reply. I just offered to teach him using Youtube videos FOR JUST $5!!!

first lesson: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AICLehe-P3Y


----------



## smorgdonkey

Beach Bob said:


> IIRC, Kijiji defaults ads to Wanted, which IMO is pretty stupid when 95% are Offering...


No, the default is 'offering' so those morons are actually moving the button from 'offering' to 'wanted'.


----------



## Beach Bob

kat_ said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/gutar-lead-or-bass/1010310170
> 
> 
> For his first $10 someone should teach him how to spell guitar, then for the next lesson maybe how to post in the right category. Since the going rate for lessons here is around $50/hour I doubt he'll get any replies at all.


I saw that this morning too and had a good laugh. Bet he wants you to drive to his place for the lesson as well....


----------



## Guest

*hi, i'm the greatest guitarist in the world*


i make tunes beside the furnace. i've got a day job in which i make 7k every two weeks, 
but i'd ditch it to join a band and sail off into the midnight sun. i'm pretty wasted right now, 
but if anybody wants to do anything with my musicality, please let me know and i will join you. 
https://soundcloud.com/fairlycertain 

you all are my b itches 
you listen to my tunes while 
bringing me all my riches 

also,
*looking for rock drummer for band*

I know you're out there you lazy mother fckrehdjdbe. 
https://soundcloud.com/fairlytfcertain/sets/demos-in-b/s-KkjOn


----------



## bluzfish

laristotle said:


> *hi, i'm the greatest guitarist in the world*
> 
> 
> i make tunes beside the furnace. i've got a day job in which i make 7k every two weeks,
> but i'd ditch it to join a band and sail off into the midnight sun. i'm pretty wasted right now,
> but if anybody wants to do anything with my musicality, please let me know and i will join you.
> https://soundcloud.com/fairlycertain
> 
> you all are my b itches
> you listen to my tunes while
> bringing me all my riches
> 
> also,
> *looking for rock drummer for band*
> 
> I know you're out there you lazy mother fckrehdjdbe.
> https://soundcloud.com/fairlytfcertain/sets/demos-in-b/s-KkjOn


Now there's a stable, responsible, focused young man that _anyone_ would want as a band mate on the road with them in a panel van travelling between Toronto and Saskatoon in the heat of summer or a winter blizzard.


----------



## rollingdam

a great ad

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...de/1011744590?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## bzrkrage

rollingdam said:


> a great ad
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...de/1011744590?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Wow, the fakes are getting better. Is the only tell tale the back plate screws?


----------



## rollingdam

The black plastic cutout for truss rod access usually indicates MIM


----------



## bzrkrage

And "Series Number" instead of "Serial Number"








rollingdam said:


> The black plastic cutout for truss rod access usually indicates MIM


----------



## JeremyP

laristotle said:


> *hi, i'm the greatest guitarist in the world*
> 
> 
> i make tunes beside the furnace. i've got a day job in which i make 7k every two weeks,
> but i'd ditch it to join a band and sail off into the midnight sun. i'm pretty wasted right now,
> but if anybody wants to do anything with my musicality, please let me know and i will join you.
> https://soundcloud.com/fairlycertain
> 
> you all are my b itches
> you listen to my tunes while
> bringing me all my riches
> 
> also,
> *looking for rock drummer for band*
> 
> I know you're out there you lazy mother fckrehdjdbe.
> https://soundcloud.com/fairlytfcertain/sets/demos-in-b/s-KkjOn


This is perhaps my favorite kijiji ad EVER. Especially with the soundcloud links...


----------



## Diablo

kat_ said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/gutar-lead-or-bass/1010310170
> 
> 
> For his first $10 someone should teach him how to spell guitar, then for the next lesson maybe how to post in the right category. Since the going rate for lessons here is around $50/hour I doubt he'll get any replies at all.


He's cheap, but it isn't that bad...might be some pocket money for a 14yr old guitarist.$10/ hr beats working in a Safeway, as long as they're nearby. And it gives the kid something to put on their resume.


----------



## kat_

Diablo said:


> $10/ hr beats working in a Safeway


No it doesn't. As of Sept 1st the minimum wage here will be $10.20/hour. Since the ad is still up I doubt he's found anyone.


----------



## Guest

for $10/hr, I'd just sit there and noodle around.
ask him to make you coffee and a sandwich too.


----------



## Guest

this may be worth picking up for it's novelty.

'84 Hondo $140 oshawa

This is a 84 Hondo model H797B. Listed a rarety on several sites. 
The UFO stands for "unidentified fretted object" 
This guitar featured in the 1984 Hit Parader Magazine (see pics) 
All original with exception of the bridge plate (will include original.) 
Original bridge is also a Tele style as is it's replacement. 
-It has a new Fender ashtray Tele style bridge, brass saddles. 
-19" scale neck, neck through body. 
-Grover tuners. 
-x-13 pickup 
-New strings just installed. 
-One dial and that is volume. 
-Neck and frets in excellent, barely used condition.(No ware) 
This little guitar puts out a great sound and functions beautifully. 

Please do your research and PHONE if Interested. 
(905) 728-6587 (No Text)


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> this may be worth picking up for it's novelty.
> 
> '84 Hondo $140 oshawa


Or ending the life of a bandmate.


----------



## cheezyridr

i've owned at least a dozen of the lightning strike shaped ones. back in the early 80's they sold for about $90 us. i'd buy them and leave them all over so i'd always have a guitar to play without having to carry one. you could lend it out and not worry.


----------



## rollingdam

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...es/1012894146?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## ThatGingerMojo

rollingdam said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...es/1012894146?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Huh?? Does he want two cases of shoe laces or shoe lace ends? .. and they are called "Fluglebinders"


----------



## Lincoln

rollingdam said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...es/1012894146?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


that man has no fear of being ridiculed!


----------



## Guest

retired shoe salesman?


----------



## bzrkrage

There is a guy in Crossfield AB (ad's on Jiji in Calgary)
Please, turn off the cap locks on the keyboard.
I can't stop reading it like he's shouting.
It really isn't necessary.
Rant over. Example below.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ca...0-watt-head-like-new-sale-or-trade/1012066145


----------



## kat_

bzrkrage said:


> There is a guy in Crossfield AB (ad's on Jiji in Calgary)
> Please, turn off the cap locks on the keyboard.
> I can't stop reading it like he's shouting.
> It really isn't necessary.
> Rant over. Example below.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ca...0-watt-head-like-new-sale-or-trade/1012066145


I used to know a dyslexic guy who typed in all caps because it was easier for him to read. I wonder if he got into guitars and moved to Crossfield.


----------



## bzrkrage

kat_ said:


> I used to know a dyslexic guy who typed in all caps because it was easier for him to read. I wonder if he got into guitars and moved to Crossfield.


I never thought of that. Thanks Kat.
I just hear "infomercial/used car salesman" when it's all in caps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Diablo

kat_ said:


> No it doesn't. As of Sept 1st the minimum wage here will be $10.20/hour. Since the ad is still up I doubt he's found anyone.


1) after taxes and deductions, you'd have to earn about $13 in order to take home $10.
2) my main point was, most teens would rather play guitar for peanuts rather than stock shelves for peanuts.


----------



## Electraglide

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-clothing-men/red-deer/jean-sleaves/1013440100?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## kat_

Diablo said:


> 1) after taxes and deductions, you'd have to earn about $13 in order to take home $10.


At minimum wage someone would have to work over 20 hours a week before he/she would have to pay income tax. The only deductions would be for EI and CPP, which wouldn't equal 30% of pay. I have 15 and 16 year old students who teach a few students a week and make around $22/hour doing it. $10 might be reasonable pay in some parts of the country, and it would have been great 20 years ago, but in Calgary in 2014 anyone with a pulse can make more than that pretty easily. The ad is still up so it doesn't look like anyone has decided to waste their time on him.


----------



## Bainer

Saw a guy on Kijijii London advertising an air guitar, and he was willing to send pics on request. I liked that.


----------



## Guest

Custom '67 Beetle Classic

Really is a site to see modified into a 2 seater countless hours put into the machine needs 
a new key for it runs great original machine just modified very very rare car 3500 obo










- - - Updated - - -



Bainer said:


> Saw a guy on Kijijii London advertising an air guitar, and he was willing to send pics on request. I liked that.


If he's asking for cash, then it's too much.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Bainer said:


> Saw a guy on Kijijii London advertising an air guitar, and he was willing to send pics on request. I liked that.


The air guitar thing is funny...


...the first time you see it.



It reminds me of the joke that people keep recycling that's only funny once but you hear it every 6 months: "I'm not a gynecologist, but I'll have a look!"


----------



## Guest

*RARE - Fender signed by the members of Sven Gali*


I am seeking SERIOUS inquires only. I want this rare collectible to go to someone who 
can appreciate it as much as me or more. Cash only - asking $2000 or best offer.


----------



## kat_

I'm not making fun of the ad in this one - http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/cheap-used-electric-guitar-and-amp/1015836578 but what the heck is in the 2nd picture?


----------



## smorgdonkey

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



laristotle said:


> *RARE - Fender signed by the members of Sven Gali*
> 
> 
> I am seeking SERIOUS inquires only. I want this rare collectible to go to someone who
> can appreciate it as much as me or more. Cash only - asking $2000 or best offer.


Probably worth $100 with the signatures.

- - - Updated - - -



kat_ said:


> I'm not making fun of the ad in this one - http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/cheap-used-electric-guitar-and-amp/1015836578 but what the heck is in the 2nd picture?


That's a pig sniffing the merchandise.


----------



## Guest

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

pigs don't have paws.


----------



## smorgdonkey

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

Could be a pigdog?


----------



## Guest

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

ask it's parents? lol.


----------



## Sneaky

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

Here's something you don't see on Kijiji every day:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/red-deer/sea-harrier-fighter-jet/1007749445


----------



## Guest

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

$1.5 mil and not airworthy!?
maybe the Canadian Airforce will buy it. lol.


----------



## Adcandour

Hmm, 1.5 million? 

I guess that'a a deal, seeing as how the q400s I used to build are going for near $30mil. Still, you can order a functional Q100 for $6mil and actually tote people around.

Owning a plane is for crazy people.


----------



## Guest

and where are you going to stow your equipment for that jam across the continent?


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> and where are you going to stow your equipment for that jam across the continent?


Can you buy good, solid roof racks for these planes?

Canadian Tire?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## smorgdonkey

I found this ad to be amusing...and many references to the all too common on the jiji:

*"This Explorer has stock ACTIVE EMG PICKUPS. 

THE DEAL: $500 firm, no trades. Hardshell case is included. 

THE RULES..... 

Not sure about you, but getting tired of " very interested" people, e mailing with nonsense and never hearing back. Therefore, please DO NOT REPLY if you are any of the following: 

1) Waiting for something to sell of yours first. 
2) Living in some remote area, with no way to HALIFAX, 
3) Broke, and wishing the "guitar fairy godmother" would somehow make this happen for you 
4) Just wanting to know if it's still available.....YES! It is, because you're READING the ad. 
5) Waiting for an inheritance from your rich uncle, or aunt, 
6) Curious about who is selling it.... 
7) Looking to trade, whether for subpar guitars, or for ATV parts, or a half a frozen deer, 
8) Not living in this country 
9) Only have half the asking price *(See rule #3) 
10) Bored and just looking to "talk guitars" online. 

All of the above are time wasters and this site has become RAMPANT with them..... Can I get an Amen, Y'all??? 

If you clear the protocol, and actually HAVE $500 in CASH (Does anyone actually remember CASH??) By all means, drop a line. NO TIME WASTERS. You will not be entertained. A serious inquiry will have a PHONE NUMBER to reach you at. THANKS!"*


----------



## Option1

He/she/it sounds wound a little tight. Valium might help.

Neil


----------



## LexxM3

So a couple of my Kijiji ads are about to expire. Kijiji sends a note that ends with "_*Didn't get the response you were hoping for? Learn how to write a better Kijiji Ad.*_" Note that there are no links to follow in that note, they just seem to take pleasure in pointing out that my ad sucks.
Maybe I am touchy, but that sounds a bit snide.:sSig_DOH:


----------



## cheezyridr

here's a little gem for you all - this guy wants you to buy the epi lp he hacked up the headstock on, as well as pay for the saws he used

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...le/1016803442?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## kat_

It looks like he just used his teeth.


----------



## greco

kat_ said:


> It looks like he just used his teeth.


Many thanks for my laugh of the day! 

...I totally agree with your observation. I would never have been able to describe his method so precisely...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> here's a little gem for you all - this guy wants you to buy the epi lp he hacked up the headstock on, as well as pay for the saws he used
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...le/1016803442?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


In case it's pulled. Here's his write up.

Hey everyone, so I have two great guitars for sale because I'm broke and need the money! You can have both for 750$ 
or separately for 500$ and 300$. First off I have a 2008 Epi les Paul plain top, I paid 800$ for it back in 08' and I put another 
200$ for the pick ups and the saws to change the headstock. I cut the tips of the head and applied a gibson sticker to the 
headstock to fool anyone who was judging you for not playing the real thing but alas I'm broke and need the cash. Asking 
350$ and I'll deliver to the closest TTC subway station and will give you your choice of hard case or gibson soft case/gig bag. 
Wanna pick it up from my home and don't need a case ? 300$ today. 

The second guitar up for sale is a limited edition cream les Paul custom shop. It's one of epiphones better models. It plays 
great and after just getting it appraised at Steve's music he told me to expect 600$. I'll put it up for sale for 500$ with either 
a hard case or a gibson soft case and I can deliver to the closest subway station. If you come pick it up here with no case it's 
400$ today. Email is the preferred method of contact. 

Open to trades for epiphone hollow bodies and fenders.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Fakai alert

















"I have owned this excellent condition Tokai Les Paul with Gibson 490R and 498T pickups for almost 5 years. It is an excellent guitar. The neck is straight as an arrow and the fret leveling is very good, so the action is set nice and low, and it plays like a dream. The nut action is lowered too. The neck is very stable, and takes lowered tunings very well. The tuners are silky smooth and stay in tune very well, way better than Gibson Kluson's. Set up with Ernie Ball 10's. Comes with a top-notch TKL hardshell case. Asking $650 or Best Offer."


----------



## smorgdonkey

That's a horrible saw job on that Epi head. Just horrible.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

laristotle said:


> In case it's pulled. Here's his write up.
> 
> Hey everyone, so I have two great guitars for sale because I'm broke and need the money! You can have both for 750$
> or separately for 500$ and 300$. First off I have a 2008 Epi les Paul plain top, I paid 800$ for it back in 08' and I put another
> 200$ for the pick ups and the saws to change the headstock. I cut the tips of the head and applied a gibson sticker to the
> headstock to fool anyone who was judging you for not playing the real thing but alas I'm broke and need the cash. Asking
> 350$ and I'll deliver to the closest TTC subway station and will give you your choice of hard case or gibson soft case/gig bag.
> Wanna pick it up from my home and don't need a case ? 300$ today.
> 
> The second guitar up for sale is a limited edition cream les Paul custom shop. It's one of epiphones better models. It plays
> great and after just getting it appraised at Steve's music he told me to expect 600$. I'll put it up for sale for 500$ with either
> a hard case or a gibson soft case and I can deliver to the closest subway station. If you come pick it up here with no case it's
> 400$ today. Email is the preferred method of contact.
> 
> Open to trades for epiphone hollow bodies and fenders.


Wow man, wtf is that


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> In case it's pulled. Here's his write up....
> 
> It plays
> great and after just getting it appraised at Steve's music he told me to expect 600$.



i would pay a hunnert bucks to be invisible and alongside him at the moment he spoke to anyone, in any music store. the reactions and responses would be priceless. it would make a great youtube video


----------



## Electraglide

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cell-phone/c...ap/1017786037?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cell-phone/r...ew/1017597481?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Maybe these two guys should meet up.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cell-phone/c...ap/1017786037?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cell-phone/r...ew/1017597481?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Maybe these two guys should meet up.



you know, i see similar stuff all the time and think wth? some guy posting wtb am strat. look down the list, 3 or 4 nice ones across 6 pages. i see it for other things not just guitars.


----------



## Beach Bob

Electraglide said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cell-phone/c...ap/1017786037?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cell-phone/r...ew/1017597481?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Maybe these two guys should meet up.


Did you notice that the guy selling was selling a "clone/replica"... sort of a digital Fibson....


----------



## Diablo

cheezyridr said:


> here's a little gem for you all - this guy wants you to buy the epi lp he hacked up the headstock on, as well as pay for the saws he used
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...le/1016803442?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


That guy is FUNNY!


> ...I cut the tips of the head and applied a gibson sticker to the headstock to fool anyone who was judging you for not playing the real thing ...


lol...he so smart...he gonna fool soooo many ppls.



> ...after just getting it appraised at Steve's music he told me to expect 600$...



really? he paid for an appraisal of a modern off the shelf MIC Epiphone? or did he mean he asked his pimply faced 18 yr old buddy who works there what "he" thinks its worth?
I wonder if its even real (yes, they do counterfeit epiphones).
it could be the pic, but the headstock shape looks asymmetrical, and the serial number seems to be on an angle.


----------



## Guest

anyone want to risk $15 for an un-tuned guitar? Windsor.

I have an untuned acoustic guitar that's been sitting in my closet for years. 
Signed by a couple local bands. I am offering 15.00 pickup only.


----------



## Diablo

This ones actually ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Shippi...-Mod-04-/161422541307?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

obviously translator issues:



> Description Condition of Item: USED
> 
> HR guitarist of one of the world's leading active, John Sykes in Blue Murder, etc. And you know Shinriji White Snake.
> 
> This time, perfect! Reproduce the love machine of John Sykes based on the black beauty of vintage and John Sykes himself
> 
> Love machine super guitarist John Sykes with the nickname of the young nobleman of Les Paul] was not released even a moment "Gibson Les Paul Custom Black Beauty"!
> 
> ! Single that was perfectly modify the name of the machine we arrived
> 
> We have to modify perfectly without compromise while the person is similar to Relic mirror pickguard, brass nut and painting based on the Gibson Les Paul Custom 78 year made.
> 
> Gibson Dirty Fingers, it will be mounted person similar to the rear PU Furthermore, it would be to can experience the Sykes sound exactly without a collapse of the contour also deeply distorted.
> sound quality tight, do not become loose never Among the high-gain sound make a hard Les Paul produces.
> It can not be obtained only from the specifications of this age, while the vintage is soaring, Sykes sound! That it is not so is your chance to get a single up to this point was perfect reproduction
> And this aura does not go out only in vintage guitar than anything.
> 
> Perfect modifier also said the alter ego of the love machine of John Sykes!
> It will be the last chance this one as long as the current! Do not miss this opportunity
> 
> ※ Come with a Hard Shell Case


id bold the funny parts, but whats the point? 
Seller obviously has a mancrush for John Sykes!


----------



## rollingdam

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ot...nd/1021504439?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Beach Bob

rollingdam said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ot...nd/1021504439?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Beautiful... would love to meet that person


----------



## Guest

In case it gets flagged and removed.



rollingdam said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ot...nd/1021504439?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Buy my bass amp & you'll be so cool that chicks will finally dig you! Who needs talent? 
When you can just blow the people who think that your playing sucks right out of the 
room, with... 150 WATTS of RAW SPINE CRUSHING POWER!!! 

& WHY "READ" P OR N? WHEN YOU CAN 
RATTLE YOUR (PEA)NUTS WITH THIS BABY! 

PLUS... BUY MY 150 WATT PEAVEY BASS AMP with the 15" BLACK WIDOW SPEAKER & 
BUILT IN CHORUS & I'LL GIVE YOU - 2 *FREE* BASS LESSONS!!! 

Then you can... 
- do shows (playing in rat infested dives) 
- get free beer (people will throw bottles at your head) 
- hot women will be all over (you'll catch lobsters *** ) 
- & eventually... you'll even get paid (after expenses = $4) 
- Woo-hoo! Ka-ching! Enough $$$ for discount baloney & crackers! 

( *** NOTE: now I'm sure that you're wondering: what the hell does he mean by "lobsters"??? 
Well... I *did* want to use ANOTHER more commonly used term referring to parasitic insects 
inhabiting the human genital area, that was significantly more humorous than lobsters -BUT- 
that was forcibly removed by request from Kijiji due to the apparent proliferation of overly 
impressionable 5 year olds that peruse the musical instrument section here, so... if this upsets 
you as much as it has me, then feel free to remind kijiji that we are SUPPOSED to be living in a 
democracy, free speech, yada-yada... now then, back to our regularly scheduled program...) 

I *might* consider trading for a tube combo amp for guitar, plus cash. Please tell me the brand & model # 

Mind you, having your own bass guitar is kind of a pre-requisite... Being mature (like I am), 
finished school &/or unemployed with lots of free time on your hands & available to practice 
(ie: not having your nose chained to your girl friends hiney) kind of helps to. 

-------------------------------------------------- 

So tell me all about you... what kinda bands you like & what your general goals are (besides 
waiting for the Doritos truck to accidentally drop off a shipment though your basement window)... 

I have a bunch of chord changes typed out to help you along, *BUT* you must be willing to 
put in an hour or so personal practice every day by yourself (hey, what did you think? That 
your bass was gonna play itself?). 

Then you can start doing shows within a month... I'm serious, that's all it takes... -OR- if that's 
too much commitment for your bone-lazy, nintendo-lovin', weed-stained brain, then... just learn 
a few tunes & jam with me whenever you can... 

I've been playing guitar & bass over 20 years & am into classic rock & top-40 stuff (no grunge or metal). 
But if you feel like hauling your butt down to my neck of the woods, then lessons are $25 per hour. 

-------------------------------------------------- 

Oh yeah... about the amp, it's a: 
PEAVEY TNT 150 WATT 
COMBO BASS AMPLIFIER 
150 watts of babe-magnet power! 

Easily able to rattle your neighbours fillings, freak out your goldfish & get you booted out of your apartment. 
But hey, don't worry! You can always crash with some of those "wholesome" groupies that you'll meet at gigs... 

Comes with these features: 
- 15" BLACK WIDOW SPEAKER, 
- 9 band graphic EQ 
(plus bass, treble & treble/punch boost) 
- 2 (high & low) shiftable cross over outputs 
- built in chorus effect (sounds really deep) 
- about 2 feet wide, 2-1/2 feet high, 

It's also good that this thing has wheels, 'cause this B-yatch is pretty damn heavy! The amp sounds 
great, but is waaaaay more than what I need, so I'm getting something smaller. 

-------------------------------------------------- 

So, just shell out $360 (FIRM) & you can start doing your very own "God of Thunder*" impersonation! 
(*if you don't have a mullet, that was a KISS reference) 

PS: don't ask me to trade for anything else... 
I NEED MY D**G MONEY NOW!!! 

**(humorous reference to non-prescription substances, used to cause recreational inebriation, removed 
by forcible request from Kijiji) 


I'm about 40 minutes South of Ottawa, just North of Morrisburg.


----------



## deadear

Can you spot the scam here ? One of them parts guitars put together with parts on flee bay. Body and pups and plate can be bought ,and the neck looks like the 80s models. The San Dimas MIA a couple years ago had the Fender neck. Would that floyd even work without the body hollowed out a bit? Buyer beware.http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...el/1021836687?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Edit;This is what a MIA San Dimas strat style should look like.Note the neck http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-of-toronto/charvel-san-dimas-usa/1014913156


----------



## J-75

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...ed/1022120435?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Adcandour

J-75 said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...ed/1022120435?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



wonderfully put.


----------



## rollingdam

wtf on ebay

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ha...134?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item35d5746e66


----------



## davetcan

LOL, not bad, only about $25 after shipping and taxes.



rollingdam said:


> wtf on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ha...134?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item35d5746e66


----------



## Diablo

rollingdam said:


> wtf on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ha...134?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item35d5746e66


I love all the geniuses "outing" him in the Q&A part at the bottom of the listing....its totally a joke and theyre falling for it.


----------



## guitarman2

Diablo said:


> I love all the geniuses "outing" him in the Q&A part at the bottom of the listing....its totally a joke and theyre falling for it.


Maybe the first comment but I'm pretty sure the others get it.


----------



## 10409

rollingdam said:


> wtf on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ha...134?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item35d5746e66



i traced the serial number and that's a counterfeit. 99% sure. you can tell because the logo is slightly off centered and the edges look a bit rougher under a microscope. probably not even real plastic.


----------



## mhammer

here's another: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ot...-o/1002799288?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

So, the grill cloth and the ad says Fender, but a search finds no indication of fender ever having made such an amp, although the identical amp IS produced in some countries under the Epiphone label, and under other labels, like this one: http://www.musicexpresscanada.com/product_info.php?products_id=200

Seems like somebody somewhere stuck a plastic fender logo on the front. Note that the asking price for a new Omikron amp with _acceptable/tolerable _tolex covering is actually less than the asking price for a used one with godawful covering.


----------



## rollingdam

Hurry up boys-snap this up-a limited edition of 25000

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ar/1009844685?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## DrHook

rollingdam said:


> wtf on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ha...134?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item35d5746e66


What a crock...this is obviously bogus and not genuine...didn't anyone spot that it was being shipped from Cali-forn-eye-ay? Imagine trying to resell it down the road and you find out it's not worth the plastic it was stamped from


----------



## Guest

This is a first for me.

Electric Banjo Bass $800



















A new sound for bass players, the GOLD TONE BB-400+ has an uncanny resemblance to the tone 
of an upright acoustic bass with our special sliding magnetic pickup. It is especially suited to play 
slap bass techniques. Bass players are amazed at this new tone. A slim maple neck and a 14'' maple 
body makes the Banjo Bass a comfortable instrument to play. Features include sliding magnetic 
pickup, a 14'' Renaissance head with thumb guide, radiused fingerboard, stainless-steel tailpiece, 
bone nut, and high-quality tuning machines. Whether you are new to the bass guitar or are looking 
for a new sound to add to your arsenal, the BB-400+ may just be what you are looking for. Neck: 
Maple, Fingerboard: Rosewood, Bridge: Maple w/ Ebony cap 32 inch Scale Weight: 9.6Lbs Frets: 
20 Head Size: 14 inch Remo Renaissance / Fiberskyn High Collar


----------



## Guest

Limited Edition *Epiphone* Flame Cat Guitar Signed by Chip Foose $3000

This is a mint Epiphone Flame Cat Electric Guitar - Cool Guitar will all the trimmings - Flames , Dice , and Chrome - 
A true Hot Rodders Guitar - Guitar was signed by Chip Foose , and Courtney Hansen in 2006 - Signature comes with 
cool High Boy Drawing above signature - A must for the Hot Rod Guitar Player , or Garage Man Cave or Shop


----------



## cheezyridr

a guitar like that is the last one i'd hang in my imaginary man-cave. it screams poser.


----------



## deadear

I don't know who Chip Foose or Courtney Hanson is but maybe deadear should start sighning guitars when he goes to sell them to increase the value 10 x.


----------



## Jimmy_D

FAKAI Alert - a genuine Fakai for sale and it's from one of the two stores in which I actually saw the original Fakai's for sale back when they hit the market, here's some pic's for reference...


----------



## LexxM3

There is also another nice looking Fakai in the area as well (downtown TO): http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...-with-gibson-490r-and-498t-pickups/1020428393. It's been a while since we've all had a nice unresolvable argument about these .


----------



## Rick31797

Date Listed11-Oct-14Price*$15,000.00*
Addresst8b im9

View map[HR][/HR] For Sale ByOwner[HR][/HR] 

This is a one of !! 
Alice Cooper painting by his good friend and artist. 
Very unique story as it depicts Alice as the Golf Crazed Rock & 
Roller. The guitar is actually a Les Paul Stratocaster that Alice has 
been trying to buy from a dealer in Phoenix. It is his "bucket list" 
guitar, but can't get the owner to part with it. 
Picture is of Alice and me just after I had him sign it. 
It is a 1 of 1 and stands 80 " high by 49" wide. 
If you are an Alice Cooper fan this is a MUST HAVE. 
Asking $15,000.00, open to offers or interesting trades.


----------



## Guest

I wonder why Alice wouldn't buy this 'bucket list guitar' for $15K?


----------



## Rick31797

Diablo said:


> That guy is FUNNY!
> 
> lol...he so smart...he gonna fool soooo many ppls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? he paid for an appraisal of a modern off the shelf MIC Epiphone? or did he mean he asked his pimply faced 18 yr old buddy who works there what "he" thinks its worth?
> I wonder if its even real (yes, they do counterfeit epiphones).
> it could be the pic, but the headstock shape looks asymmetrical, and the serial number seems to be on an angle.





YOU CANT FIX STUPID....When he wanted his EPI appraised....


He probably walked in the music store and started talking To a guy about what his guitar was worth, he was to dumb to realize he was talking to a customer.


----------



## StevieMac

Had to laugh today. Received an offer on kijiji for the BFSR cab I had also posted here (already sold actually, I just forgot to pull the kijiji post). Anyhoo, had it posted at $375 and a guy in Caledon emails "It's too far for me to drive to Kingston so bring it to the GTA and I'll give you $200 _cash_". I have to admit, I wasn't really interested _until_ I realized it was CASH, which is obviously better than the cheques, wire transfers, credit card payments, and IOUs that I normally accept on kijiji transactions. *;^ )*


----------



## 10409

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ar/1026201764?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I broker guitars!

Here's how it works:
- You send me an email including the instrument, the lowest price you'd sell it for, the optimal price you'd sell it for and a few pictures
- I answer your email with how long I think it will take to sell and we discuss a percentage of the sale I can get
- We can meet and you can give me the item, or you can keep it until I find an interesting buyer
- If the item is not sold for the amount that you'd like or in a reasonable deadline, you can cancel it and not pay a thing
- When the item is sold, we meet with the buyer, I take my portion and were on our way 

Why pick me:
- Great knowledge of guitars
-I have successfully brokered multiple items on kijiji
- I always get the wanted price
- I don't charge anything if the sale does not happen

Thank you for reading this add!
Please email or text at *********** 
Have a great day.




I think someone took my mocking of the overpriced consignment ad and ran with it


----------



## DrHook

Ive broked a few guitars....which is why I don't drink on stage anymore 

oh....brokerED.....I get it now...never mind


----------



## deadear

That is a lot of money for a 21 year old amp. Owners of the reissues will disagree of coarse.http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/mi...er/1025712658?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## cheezyridr

sometimes i will toss ridiculously lowball offers to ads i see that are kinda high imo. it's like playing the lottery. i don't expect anything, but, you never know, right? yesterday, i had a guy ready to make a pretty one sided trade plus cash. in then end, i didn't want to let go of this particular guitar. i like it too much. and besides, the deal was so far my way i woulda felt greasy doing it. the guy devalued his guitar in half trying to get mine.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I recently came across a kijiji ad for a lefty '64 Tele RI with a maple fret board for $1200. Not a bad price, if you ignore the fact that the '64 RIs are only available with a rosewood fret board. I emailed him explaining this and adding that I WAS in the market for an American Standard...at used American Standard prices. Never heard back, ad vanished shortly after.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I just stumbled across this one. The title says it all.

"Eric Clapton's Favorite Amp Yamaha DG80 112a Combo Amp"

I wonder if his parents named his 10 year old little brother (who doesn't play guitar) Eric Clapton Smith.


----------



## Guest

Incredible! Autograped KISS Washburn guitar. $6500.

Autorgraphed Wasburn guitar signed by the 4 original members of KISS 
Gene Simmons, Paul Stanley, Peter Criss and Ace Frehley, you might get 
one but not all four. This was won as a prize for the filming of Detroit Rock City. 
There were only 4 done for this event Comes with hard shell case 
Check out the photos


----------



## bzrkrage

^^ well, that's a bit interesting. If I get one, is that 1/4 of the guitar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Rick31797

I could never figure out why people buy these cheap guitars and then get them signed...what is the point.....why not buy a nice high end guitar that you can actually play and have them sign the pick guard or covers...and then don't ask such an obscene price..


----------



## Diablo

I guess theres some ppl that have an inflated value for autographs. Celebs have cashed in on that action a long time ago and made so many that they've bene devalued....and the forgeries are another issue.
I doubt if even a hardcore collector would pay more than $500 for that guitar. esp while the band members are alive and money hungry.

Now, if you had one of Ace's actual guitars, and autographed by him, then we'd be talking some real $$. But not a random souvenir grade item.


----------



## Rick31797

I remember way back, Zellers was selling these Kiss guitars, suppose to be a collector item..299.00 . people were lined up to get these...they were Lyon guitars made by washburn..so cheap they were not very playable...the next thing you know people had them on kijij and ebay trying to get 1,000.00 or more..


----------



## Beach Bob

Rick31797 said:


> I remember way back, Zellers was selling these Kiss guitars, suppose to be a collector item..299.00 . people were lined up to get these...they were Lyon guitars made by washburn..so cheap they were not very playable...the next thing you know people had them on kijij and ebay trying to get 1,000.00 or more..


Someone keeps posting one in Calgary on kijiji.. $650 is his asking price...and he keeps asking....


----------



## LexxM3

*It's hard to look away ...*

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/windsor-area-on/jackson-dinky-soloist-or-warrior/1025943055


----------



## smorgdonkey

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*

Make a 'do not deal with' list. Keep the names on it of the deadbeats and don't deal with them again.


----------



## zdogma

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...nd/1030081863?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Hmm. I'm assuming its a "bass" guitar because it only has 4 strings left?


----------



## Guest

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*

or a tenor banjitar? lol.


----------



## rollingdam

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*

A guitar case which is a non smoker

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...on/1030075873?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## zdogma

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*


I would like to purchase 4 humbuckers with these specifications : 

1. Must be real humbuckers with reverse magnetic polarity of the two coils and the two coils must be in sequence. Must double the signal and cancel the noise. 

2. Must be as narrow as possible without a frame. In case of a frame, this must be possible to disassemble. 

3. Ideally, there will be a separate pole adjustment. 
*
4. Ideally, they will be manufactured in South Korea. Chinese also OK. 
*
5. The price must be very low. 

6. They must be real, general purpose humbuckers and must be possible to be put elsewhere : neck, middle, bridge. Must not be optimised for, say, bridge frequencies only. 

7. Must be identical. 

8. In case these are difficult to find, do you have single coils with opposite magnetic polarities : neck coils and middle coils do have opposite magnetic polarities and do cancel noise. The requirements for 4 neck coils and 4 middle coils are the same as previously mentioned. 

In case you do not have any, do you know who may sell these in Ottawa or Ontario or Canada or USA?

Why south korea? What sort of monstrosity do you think he or she is building?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/humbuckers/1030592225?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Sneaky

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*



zdogma said:


> What sort of monstrosity do you think he or she is building?
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/humbuckers/1030592225?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## keto

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*



Sneaky said:


>


Oh, man, I don't know why - I know tacky when I see it - but I am just in love with that!


----------



## Guest

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*

Sweet sounding Gibson PAF with lots of lead. $1500.


----------



## zdogma

for those who can't read the label on the pickup, lol


----------



## GTmaker

Recent kijiji add in Kitchener...
Guy selling a Telecaster...
reason for the sale " I play left handed now "...

G.


----------



## Adcandour

GTmaker said:


> Recent kijiji add in Kitchener...
> Guy selling a Telecaster...
> reason for the sale " I play left handed now "...
> 
> G.


I like him already.


----------



## Scotty

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*



Sneaky said:


>


Awesome man cave wall art!!


----------



## sulphur

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*

^^^That guitar was built for Nigel Tufnel, it's called Mr. Horsepower.

[video=youtube;n8w3dZs6J7c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8w3dZs6J7c[/video]

They talk about it @ the 11:40 mark.


----------



## mhammer

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*

That IS a heap of fun. I like the fact that the fret markers are deliberately oriented to emphasize Tufnel's need for, shall we say, "mental assistance".


----------



## Scotty

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*

I wonder if the tach redlines during extreme bends??


----------



## Diablo

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*



Sneaky said:


>


That one needs to be taken out back and shot. It must not be allowed to reproduce.


----------



## Electraglide

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*



Diablo said:


> That one needs to be taken out back and shot. It must not be allowed to reproduce.


Yeah, that's the wrong tail piece for that neck. It does have a Hounddog Taylor kinda feel to it tho.


----------



## rollingdam

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*

selling his guitar strap because he plays only the blues....

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/gatin...xe/1032990995?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## bzrkrage

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*

So, I'm selling a coffee table on Jiji, asking $50, wanting $40.
get reply of "I'll give u 25 tomorrow"
replied back that I have another person picking up, thanks for the reply.

He replied back with "Your not a very good salesman "

I must couldn't leave it alone, replied back "Sorry XXXX, but half of what I was asking is not being a “very good customer”"

Let the fun begin.


----------



## bluzfish

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*



rollingdam said:


> selling his guitar strap because he plays only the blues....
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/gatin...xe/1032990995?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Maybe he's playing the blues now 'cause he put the strap in the case with his guitar.


----------



## Scotty

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*



bzrkrage said:


> So, I'm selling a coffee table on Jiji, asking $50, wanting $40.
> get reply of "I'll give u 25 tomorrow"
> replied back that I have another person picking up, thanks for the reply.
> 
> He replied back with "Your not a very good salesman "
> 
> I must couldn't leave it alone, replied back "Sorry XXXX, but half of what I was asking is not being a “very good customer”"
> 
> Let the fun begin.


Great comeback - keep us posted on further developments


----------



## bw66

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*

And in the category of "read before you post": 

[bold & underline are added]











 New Recording Studio 1rst Hour Is Free! A beautiful new recording studio has opened up and is *not* accepting new clients from all genres of music. A professional sound, a warm and comfortable environment, in house engineers and producers,…


http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-re...ee/1033397902?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

*Re: It's hard to look away ...*

it's been edited to 'now'.


----------



## Guest

*kijiji WTF?!*

Chihuahua puppy for Gibson Les Paul Studio, Or Sg

Just in time for Christmas!! 
Will only trade of course to the right home! Had a litter of pups apple head chihuahuas! 1 male left 
My wife and I were going to keep him but we own the parents and 3 is 2 much!! , very healthy,and 
vet checked , ready for a new home! For birthdates and specifics please email, did not register them,, 
will have more info for anyone interested, thanks 

Will trade for Gibson Les Paul . Looking for goldtop in colour , or Tobacco Burst, would also consider 
Fender strats an teles , or quality acoustics. will advertise here for a week than place in puppy 
classifieds if I don't have a trade.


----------



## bzrkrage

Strymon Deco (FREE Overnight SHIPP!)
https://reverb.com/item/353359-strymon-deco-free-overnight-shipp

Not a Jiji, what's with the "double the price!"? I mean, the "Kijidiot tax" just took a new meaning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## deadear

*Re: kijiji WTF?!*



laristotle said:


> Chihuahua puppy for Gibson Les Paul Studio, Or Sg
> 
> Just in time for Christmas!!
> Will only trade of course to the right home! Had a litter of pups apple head chihuahuas! 1 male left
> My wife and I were going to keep him but we own the parents and 3 is 2 much!! , very healthy,and
> vet checked , ready for a new home! For birthdates and specifics please email, did not register them,,
> will have more info for anyone interested, thanks
> 
> Will trade for Gibson Les Paul . Looking for goldtop in colour , or Tobacco Burst, would also consider
> Fender strats an teles , or quality acoustics. will advertise here for a week than place in puppy
> classifieds if I don't have a trade.


Surprised that idiot is not offering up a night with his wife in trade for a guitar he would like.


----------



## GTmaker

*Re: kijiji WTF?!*



deadear said:


> Surprised that idiot is not offering up a night with his wife in trade for a guitar he would like.


Thats because he knows he has a better chance with the stupid dog.

G.


----------



## cheezyridr

*Re: kijiji WTF?!*

you can buy applehead chihuahua's all day long, for less than half the value of the guitar he wants.


----------



## Waterloo

*Great for bands... that leaves me out*

"20%+ higher wattage than the tube series and does not have any of the 1965 to 1969 tube series CBS circuit changes that were seriously disliked"

"I might be willing to trade for a newer Gibson, Les Paul or ??? plus cash or I might even trade for a small car of equivalent value."

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...amp/536424935?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## rollingdam

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*

a nice ad for a change-perhaps someone can help her out

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ar/1035481158?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Robert1950

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*



Waterloo;587557[URL said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/city-of-toronto/great-for-bands-68-fender-sr2050-x-pro-reverb-guitar-amp/536424935?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true[/URL]


Paragraphs please, Paragraphs !!!


----------



## nonreverb

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*

Ahem!.......BAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Maybe $15.



Waterloo said:


> "20%+ higher wattage than the tube series and does not have any of the 1965 to 1969 tube series CBS circuit changes that were seriously disliked"
> 
> "I might be willing to trade for a newer Gibson, Les Paul or ??? plus cash or I might even trade for a small car of equivalent value."
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...amp/536424935?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## deadear

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*

I will take two http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...amp/536424935?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## StevieMac

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*

The BF-era footswitch is the _only_ desirable element of that amp in all honestly.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*

I like the write up on this one.

Shred like you mean it on this Korina Flying V

Are you tired of guitars that you can sit down and play? Is your lame Gibson Les Paul disintegrating 
from it's earthly inability to handle your god-like shredding? It is, isn't it. Don't look at the ground 
bashfully, post reader, look this ad in the eye. Be proud. Sure, some of us are meant to shred with 
mortals. And that's okay. 

But then there's you and me. We aren't meant to be bound within the curved confines of pedestrian 
instruments and their standard curvy shapes. Ha! Could you imagine that? Giving in and using a normal 
instrument. Yeah, maybe when I'm old and grey (aka never, because the fires of rock god shreddingness 
will rain down on me creating eternal youth). 

It's wonderul ain't it? Look at it! 

Settle on your next meal or the name of your first born (I suggest Greg, Greg's a solid unisex name) – 
but don't settle on your axe, buy this Korina Flying V for $450 (OBO of course). It's a humble donation 
to the gods of radliness. I'll also throw in a gig-bag made of ultralight plasticy fabric, the only thing 
strong enough to contain its power. 

Warning: This Korina Flying V isn't a guitar. It's your vessel to Rock and Roll superstardom.


----------



## Waterloo

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*

...and please be sure to doft your tin-foil hat in reverence...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-piano-keyboa...r3-synthesizer-the-next-smartphone/1036625166

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Lincoln

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*



deadear said:


> I will take two http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...amp/536424935?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


there's a good reason it's been in storage for 20 years!!

he should be paying someone to haul it away, not asking money for it


----------



## loudtubeamps

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*



Lincoln said:


> there's a good reason it's been in storage for 20 years!!
> 
> he should be paying someone to haul it away, not asking money for it


Read this..........Fender® Forums • View topic - Fender Silverface 1970(?) Pro Reverb SR2050-X
comments from the peanut gallery are not exactly glowing.


----------



## Waterloo

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*

As far as I can see, this post in Sep '13 is from the same guy who posted the ad on kijiji this fall. If so, he wasn't fazed by the responses to his OP, including, "the disastrous metal knob solid state amps". 



loudtubeamps said:


> Read this..........Fender® Forums • View topic - Fender Silverface 1970(?) Pro Reverb SR2050-X
> comments from the peanut gallery are not exactly glowing.


----------



## guitarman2

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*



Lincoln said:


> there's a good reason it's been in storage for 20 years!!
> 
> he should be paying someone to haul it away, not asking money for it


If it doesn't sell by August 16 the price may go up. LMAO.


----------



## Beach Bob

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calga...se/1037602042?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Anyone think this is a fake?


----------



## keto

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*

Not enough pics for me to say.


----------



## Beach Bob

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*

The truss rod isn't right and the headstock is missing the "contour body" decal... that was what made me think that.... 

Just checked the Fender site... maybe Deluxe's don't have the contour body decal.... truss rod hole still seems wrong to me...

Price seems surprisingly low, which is also a reason my fake detector fired... maybe I'm wrong....


----------



## keto

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*

Trussrod plug is a good catch. I don't have a Strat here, but I have a Tele Deluxe neck and it has a nice glossed over dark plug there.


----------



## Waterloo

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*



Beach Bob said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calga...se/1037602042?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Anyone think this is a fake?


Yah, what's with the 'Fender' on the headstock. Can't recall seeing a solid, single-colour font before. Anybody?


----------



## bzrkrage

*Re: Great for bands... that leaves me out*

DLX series had just the silver "Fender", but the wood tube missing at the truss worries me.
get it looked at, if you're serious aboy buying it, open it up, if he's serious about you not having a look, don t buy it.









Waterloo said:


> Yah, what's with the 'Fender' on the headstock. Can't recall seeing a solid, single-colour font before. Anybody?


----------



## Guest

*kijiji WTF!?*

Gibson Les Paul custom Black Beauty - road used $3000

My deadbeat guitarist owed me money from our last band and he gave me this guitar. 
It's been all over the world and it's in near perfect condition as it was in a flight case. 
It has a few minor chips but it's still beautiful. It'll include a hard case (not the flight case)


----------



## StevieMac

*Re: kijiji WTF!?*

Had to laugh. In response to a guitar I just posted, got the following unsolicited reply from this kijidiot:
_
"all i heard was blah blah blah want too much for this guitar blah blah and so does everyone else
_
Ummmmm, ok. I _think_ I see your point...NOT. I often wonder what possesses a person to reply in such a manner. Weird.


----------



## finboy

*Re: kijiji WTF!?*

Found a 2x12 online, lined up a time to meet with the guy, and offered full price. I got my old cab ready to swap speakers out and resell, and stayed in tonight because I was going to meet him early tomorrow. I just got a text at 10:30 pm that he "is only selling it with the head now"

Gotta love annonimity of the internet.


----------



## bzrkrage

*Re: kijiji WTF!?*



finboy said:


> Found a 2x12 online, lined up a time to meet with the guy, and offered full price.


Just to name names( public shaming is necessary IMO) is this Orange 212 guy?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finboy

*Re: kijiji WTF!?*

Yea, I understand circumstances change, but 10pm the night before? Killed my plans for the weekend. Ad previously had prices for the head and cab separate, but he changed it.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ca...50/1039154284?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## TubeStack

Pay almost twice the retail price! 


http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/one-of-a-kind-gibson-sg-61-reissue/1039457959



> This is an exceptional guitar. While Gibson’s 61 reissue is known to be a fairly accurate rendition of the original, using the same body dimensions, neck carve, headstock angle, body contours, etc., this particular example is miles ahead of the typical production line guitar. Its most distinctive feature is its one-piece flamed mahogany body, with an even flame pattern everywhere; front, back, sides, top to bottom. This is extremely rare, and a piece of flamed mahogany of this high quality is NEVER seen in a production guitar. It is doubtful that even a boutique luthier’s solid body offerings would or could rival this piece at any price.
> 
> This fabulous piece of mahogany aside, the build accuracy of this particular SG is exceptional. The body is cut perfectly to best show it’s flames. The neck is very accurately quarter-sawn, showing no deviation. It’s Heritage Cherry nitrocellulose lacquer finish is flawless and has been applied in a very thin coat; so thin that it has been slightly drawn into and accentuating the grain of the mahogany of the body. Gorgeous. It has the 17 degree headstock angle. It has the holly overlay and pearl inlay on the headstock. While these last two elements are present in all SG61 reissues, they contribute to the accuracy of the final product.
> 
> Finally, this guitar plays extremely well. It is a very rare and outstanding guitar in all respects.
> 
> Cash only, no exchanges, seious buyers only. Intrument is located in Montreal


----------



## TubeStack

*Re: kijiji WTF!?*



laristotle said:


> Gibson Les Paul custom Black Beauty - road used $3000
> 
> My deadbeat guitarist owed me money from our last band and he gave me this guitar.
> It's been all over the world and it's in near perfect condition as it was in a flight case.
> It has a few minor chips but it's still beautiful. It'll include a hard case (not the flight case)


That thing is filthy, :rotflmao


----------



## Sneaky

*Re: kijiji WTF!?*

Heres something you dont see every day:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-bathware-bat...al/1021238368?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## GTmaker

*Re: kijiji WTF!?*

OK ...so the following is the WHOLE ad....
G.*

Wanted: Gibson ES 335 Vintage Sunburst*
If you have one please don't email me just call/text me


----------



## Option1

*Re: kijiji WTF!?*



GTmaker said:


> OK ...so the following is the WHOLE ad....
> G.*
> 
> Wanted: Gibson ES 335 Vintage Sunburst*
> If you have one please don't email me just call/text me


I've had two replies to an ad just recently that were very similar to that. 

The first just said, "Call me on xxx-xxx-xxxx" (which at least gave a phone number), but when I called I got a full voicemail box. So I emailed and said they could call me, and gave my number.

The second said, "Get in touch about the tires." So I emailed back with my number saying they could get in touch with me. 

Needless to say, I've never heard back from either.

Neil


----------



## bzrkrage

Sorry, troll post.


----------



## Beach Bob

*Re: kijiji WTF!?*

Well, if we're going to troll the Calgary Kijiji... lets go with this.... http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...le/1040082940?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Option1

*Re: kijiji WTF!?*

I'll just add a quick positive note to this fun thread. Sold an amp and a set of winter tires last night (two different sales, although I should have lumped them together in one advert just for the honour of making this thread). Both were quick (advertised Sunday, sold Wednesday evening), and very pleasant transactions. I think both the buyers and myself feel like we got a bargain out of the deals. 

Interestingly, the guy I sold the amp to I had originally put down as a low-baller after I was asking $550, and he offered $400. However, he proved to be a good guy and came up to $500 which suited me and is probably a bargain on his part for a Vox AC30 CC Head.

Neil


----------



## Guest

Original Box for a Gibson Bass $100 

would look cool framed on someones wall, that was my intent, 
but never got around to it, I am trying to purge my junk, 
or make me a resonable trade or offer.


----------



## rollingdam

only in the Ottawa area-$100 for a frigging shipping box

Bah Humbug!


----------



## davetcan

WTF indeed!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/london/fender-stratocaster/1041526172?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/londo...er/1041524050?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## bagpipe

Here's one: Gibson SG61 reissue. But this ones extra special: its just betterer:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ue/1041703910?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

*$3000* Spank You Very Much!

Oh, and no trades obviously!!!


----------



## TubeStack

bagpipe said:


> Here's one: Gibson SG61 reissue. But this ones extra special: its just betterer:
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ue/1041703910?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> *$3000* Spank You Very Much!
> 
> Oh, and no trades obviously!!!


See post #678,


----------



## Guest

WOW! Rolling Stones Autographed Squier Stratocaster $1750

My bad luck means I have to part with some of my most prized items.

I won this guitar many years ago and have been holding on to it since. 
I had the signatures clear coated to prevent fading or rubbing off.

I have played the guitar a handful of times, and bought the correct 
Fender tremolo to complete the guitar.

Come and get it for your music room or as an investment...


----------



## Beach Bob

laristotle said:


> WOW! Rolling Stones Autographed Squier Stratocaster $1750
> 
> My bad luck means I have to part with some of my most prized items.
> 
> I won this guitar many years ago and have been holding on to it since.
> I had the signatures clear coated to prevent fading or rubbing off.
> 
> I have played the guitar a handful of times, and bought the correct
> Fender tremolo to complete the guitar.
> 
> Come and get it for your music room or as an investment...


At least the signatures are on the body and not on the pickguard... if the Stones really did sign this one, at least they touched it in person as well...


----------



## allthumbs56

bagpipe said:


> Here's one: Gibson SG61 reissue. But this ones extra special: its just betterer:
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ue/1041703910?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> *$3000* Spank You Very Much!
> 
> Oh, and no trades obviously!!!


Well the mahogany IS flamed on all sides after all.


----------



## Guest

Beach Bob said:


> At least the signatures are on the body and not on the pickguard... if the Stones really did sign this one, at least they touched it in person as well...


I wonder how artists feel when they sign something cheap like that.


----------



## Beach Bob

laristotle said:


> I wonder how artists feel when they sign something cheap like that.


They must get used to it. I know that they just get handed a stack of pickguards and sign away...but, if they're doing that kind of signing, they've already whored themselves out so much, it probably doesn't affect them anymore. The music industry seems to thrive on eating the souls of the players....


----------



## boyscout

In almost-2015 is *anyone* both trustworthy and truly unable to in any way to upload a pic of his/her guitar?!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...ue/1042162942?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Is there a Chibson hiding behind that oh-so-honestly-posted BOTB picture, or is the poster really so clueless and/or friendless that he can't post a pic?


----------



## bluzfish

He can't upload pictures to Kijiji but he can attach them to an email? Uh huh.


----------



## cheezyridr

when i zoom in on the bridge pins the left one looks like there is a slot in it. if you guys see it too, then that would answer your question right there.


----------



## Guest

Musicians required to create performing group

Hello. My name is Blake Reid. I play amazing gutar and piano. I sing, 
I read music, I write music, I love music, I copy music, 
I steal music, I critizise music, I hate bad music, 
I AM LOOKING FOR OTHER MUSICIANS, 
GUITAR PLAYERS 
BASS PLAYERS 
DRUMMERS 
STRING PLAYERS 
WOODWIND PLAYERS 


If you have the guts to jam with the big man , let me know 

I am in charge, I am the boss, I write the music, I sing the music, 
play the music, what I say goes, and if you dont like that  , make your own band!!! 
I live in Brighton, not Trenton so dont get confused. I am a serious music, I have not 
time for games, and nonsense. I am the real deal, I am an accomplished, virtuoso musician. 
Take care.


----------



## shoretyus

Kind of wierd... listed as Brampton ... but lives in Brighton.... 
...the same guy? 
http://www.blakereid.ca/ 
listed as Alberta ...



laristotle said:


> Musicians required to create performing group
> 
> Hello. My name is Blake Reid. I play amazing gutar and piano. I sing,


----------



## Adcandour

....and the new 2015 signature is now in place. Thanks Blake.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'm suprised they're not beating down his door for the immense privilege of sitting in the same room with him and being allowed to breathe the same air. What an IMMEASURABLE tool.


----------



## Guest

actually, I'm thinking that it's some troll, who
didn't pass Blake's audition, that posted the ad.


----------



## Milkman

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



adcandour said:


> ....and the new 2015 signature is now in place. Thanks Blake.


He's a serious _​something._

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> actually, I'm thinking that it's some troll, who
> didn't pass Blake's audition, that posted the ad.


Seems like a good theory.


----------



## cheezyridr

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

we had an ad up for a bass player for a while. one of the responses was a guy from brantford. he was doing originals for some charity and wanted us to come and be his band, sight unseen, unheard. 
we only had to tell him 4 times that we weren't interested before he actually got the message. hahahaha


----------



## Bubb

Holy Moly check out this gem !

$50 includes a gig bag 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ch/1043443396?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## DrHook

laristotle said:


> Musicians required to create performing group
> 
> Hello. My name is Blake Reid. I play amazing gutar and piano. I sing,
> I read music, I write music, I love music, I copy music,
> I steal music, I critizise music, I hate bad music,
> I AM LOOKING FOR OTHER MUSICIANS,
> GUITAR PLAYERS
> BASS PLAYERS
> DRUMMERS
> STRING PLAYERS
> WOODWIND PLAYERS
> 
> 
> If you have the guts to jam with the big man , let me know
> 
> I am in charge, I am the boss, I write the music, I sing the music,
> play the music, what I say goes, and if you dont like that , make your own band!!!
> I live in Brighton, not Trenton so dont get confused. I am a serious music, I have not
> time for games, and nonsense. I am the real deal, I am an accomplished, virtuoso musician.
> Take care.



Dear Flake....Trenton is now called Quinte West in case you hadn't noticed.....you were giving it a bad name 
p.s. and don't you diss my old hometown again bish!


----------



## Guest

Broken les Paul ready to smash for your pleasure. $20


----------



## Waterloo

:smiley-faces-75:
Wow; only $20! Do I get to keep the guitar or is this like a CNE midway ride; smash it and move on the next ride (or guitar)?


----------



## Hamstrung

You gotta be kidding me! Talk about no effort! Fender what?


----------



## shoretyus

Or if you take it literally..... does that include off shore assets? Or just US/ Mexico operations... 



Hamstrung said:


> You gotta be kidding me! Talk about no effort! Fender what?
> 
> View attachment 11712


----------



## Hamstrung

shoretyus said:


> Or if you take it literally..... does that include off shore assets? Or just US/ Mexico operations...


.... or a Fender off of a 1998 Ford Fiesta!


----------



## bagpipe

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



cheezyridr said:


> One of the responses was a guy from brantford. he was doing originals for some charity and wanted us to come and be his band, sight unseen, unheard.
> we only had to tell him 4 times that we weren't interested before he actually got the message. hahahaha


Was it Milkman ? :smile-new:


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> .... or a Fender off of a 1998 Ford Fiesta!


a beginner's starcaster is my guess.


----------



## High/Deaf

shoretyus said:


> Or if you take it literally..... does that include off shore assets? Or just US/ Mexico operations...


Nahh. As soon as it said 'mint condition', I knew they didn't mean the company.


----------



## smorgdonkey

On Halifax kijiji today:

Drummer wanted for pop punk rock band.

[HR][/HR]

Our music is influenced by Blink 182, Sum 41, Gob, Yellowcard, Greenday, NOFX, to name a few. 

Looking for a solid drummer who loves punk as much as we do, preferably in the HRM with job + transportation, jamspot is a plus. Must be over 19 to play shows. 

Members are mid-20s and very experienced with bands and the local scene, with some touring experience. 

Many songs already written and recorded, send me an email and I can show you some samples.
*

I thought it was funny.*


----------



## shoretyus

True dat.... 



High/Deaf said:


> Nahh. As soon as it said 'mint condition', I knew they didn't mean the company.


----------



## Disbeat

What part is funny? Sorry I must be missing something



smorgdonkey said:


> On Halifax kijiji today:
> 
> Drummer wanted for pop punk rock band.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Our music is influenced by Blink 182, Sum 41, Gob, Yellowcard, Greenday, NOFX, to name a few.
> 
> Looking for a solid drummer who loves punk as much as we do, preferably in the HRM with job + transportation, jamspot is a plus. Must be over 19 to play shows.
> 
> Members are mid-20s and very experienced with bands and the local scene, with some touring experience.
> 
> Many songs already written and recorded, send me an email and I can show you some samples.
> *
> 
> I thought it was funny.*


----------



## smorgdonkey

Disbeat said:


> What part is funny? Sorry I must be missing something


"influenced by Blink 182, Sum 41, Gob, Yellowcard, Greenday" 
horrible bands

"who loves punk as much as we do"
this part reminded me of the stories from back in the late '70s when apparently Sting would say "ok, we are going to play some punk now"


----------



## Disbeat

Still don't see the humour.
While I totally agree all those bands are brutal who cares if that's what they wanna play? 



smorgdonkey said:


> "influenced by Blink 182, Sum 41, Gob, Yellowcard, Greenday"
> horrible bands
> 
> "who loves punk as much as we do"
> this part reminded me of the stories from back in the late '70s when apparently Sting would say "ok, we are going to play some punk now"


----------



## smorgdonkey

Disbeat said:


> While I totally agree all those bands are brutal who cares if that's what they wanna play?


That's fine - anyone can play what they want to play...that's not the point.



Disbeat said:


> Still don't see the humour.


This is the point: Those bands aren't punk bands. They are bands that made a formula out of punk for wannabe angry kids. Vat of pablum, plop, punk song. Wicked.

Anyway, it was funny but many jokes aren't funny after they are explained.

If someone said 'we play soul music like Justin Bieber'...it would be almost the same.


----------



## Disbeat

And actually the earlier Police stuff sounds like a cross between MC5 and Motörhead and they played with punks bands like the Clash, The Damned etc. I would dare say a lot of their catalogue was heavily influenced by punk music.


smorgdonkey said:


> "influenced by Blink 182, Sum 41, Gob, Yellowcard, Greenday"
> horrible bands
> 
> "who loves punk as much as we do"
> this part reminded me of the stories from back in the late '70s when apparently Sting would say "ok, we are going to play some punk now"


----------



## bagpipe

Disbeat said:


> And actually the earlier Police stuff sounds like a cross between MC5 and Motörhead and they played with punks bands like the Clash, The Damned etc. I would dare say a lot of their catalogue was heavily influenced by punk music.


Yeah, but they were never considered a true "punk band" like the Clash and the Sex Pistols. Punk was the notion that you didn't need to have been playing for 20 years to start a band. You could just start it. Everyone in the Police were experienced musicians who had played in lots of bands. They were seen by many as just jumping on the punk bandwagon. 

I like the Police but I'm just trying to explain the difference.


----------



## Disbeat

I wasn't saying they were a punk band just citing the influences. And the Sex Pistols were a glorified boy band put together by Malcolm Mclaren.



bagpipe said:


> Yeah, but they were never considered a true "punk band" like the Clash and the Sex Pistols. Punk was the notion that you didn't need to have been playing for 20 years to start a band. You could just start it. Everyone in the Police were experienced musicians who had played in lots of bands. They were seen by many as just jumping on the punk bandwagon.
> 
> I like the Police but I'm just trying to explain the difference.


----------



## smorgdonkey

bagpipe said:


> I like the Police but I'm just trying to explain the difference.


and I LOVE The Police but when Sting used to say that "now we are going to play some punk" it had to have been hilarious. That said, Next To You live at The Bottom Line is more punk than anything Blink 182, Sum 41 or Green Day 64 ever put out and it was a few jazz/fusion/trained musicians doing it. Still way edgier than the pablum...but not punk. 

You don't decide to play punk...you are or you aren't and that's that. 

Anyway, I thought the ad was funny. Not everyone has to find it funny...same as when I tell the joke about the penguin who had car trouble - not everyone thinks it is funny.


----------



## cheezyridr

smorgdonkey said:


> same as when I tell the joke about the penguin who had car trouble - not everyone thinks it is funny.



that's one of my favorite jokes! they used to have this thing after the commercials, during a movie of the week kinda thing. it was called "monkey movie shorts" and it was scenes from cool movies re enacted by monkeys. one of them they had a few chimps sitting at the bar, and the bartender was telling them that joke.


----------



## Guest

A man walks into a seedy brothel. "What can i get for 5 bucks"? he asks. "Not much," the madam replies. 
"but I suppose you might get a penguin." The man isn't sure what a "penguin" is but, being desperate, he 
over his cash. The madam takes him to a back room and tells him to drop his pants. A prostitute comes in 
starts to give him a fantastic blowjob. He's just about to blow his load when the prostitute up and leaves. 
man waddles after her with his pants around his ankles. "Hey!" he shouts. "What the fuck is a penguin"?

now, back to kijiji.

Stratocaster Mexican Gold plated

I am selling my mint condition Stratocaster Mexican gold plated electric guitar and it must go. 
i am looking for $1,050 obo. All of the keys are gold plated as well as the wammy bar and pick 
up. It is a great peice but its time to let it go. some people think the american version is better 
but this guitar is well worth the buy. contact me on my email at country.boy7713 (at) gmail.com


----------



## smorgdonkey

laristotle said:


> Stratocaster Mexican Gold plated
> 
> $1,050 obo.


That's one sweet buy.


----------



## Milkman

Dig the way he lovingly stores his collection.


----------



## deadear

Laristotle I don't know how you got away with that joke with all the GC self appointed police on here. Time will tell.


----------



## DrHook

deadear said:


> Laristotle I don't know how you got away with that joke with all the GC self appointed police on here. Time will tell.





Shhhhh...keep your voice down....if we're good, he'll tell another one


----------



## smorgdonkey

DrHook said:


> Shhhhh...keep your voice down....if we're good, he'll tell another one


A Chinese couple who ran their own Chinese food restaurant were in the midst of a passionate intimate moment when the man says to his wife "I want a 69".
The wife, in a rather annoyed tone responded abruptly "why you want beef and broccoli now?!?"


----------



## Guest

ROLLING STONES MAN'S LEATHER JACKET MINT CONDITION 5000 DOLLARS

SIZE LARGE BELOW THE WAIST MID THIGH. COMES WITH ZIPPERED REMOVEABLE WINTER LINER . 
THE ROLLING STONES LETTERS ON THE BACK ARE MADE OF LEATHER . THE TONGUE LOGO ON 
THE FRONT AND BACK ALONG WITH THE ARM PATCHES ARE EMBROIDERY. MINT CONDITION. 
SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY.












~~~

Cinderella wants to go to the ball, but her wicked stepmother won't let her. As Cinderella 
sits crying in the garden, her fairy godmother appears, and promises to provide Cinderella 
with everything she needs to go to the ball, but only on two conditions. "First, you must 
wear a diaphragm." Cinderella agrees. "What's the second condition?" "You must be home 
by 2 a.m. Any later, and your diaphragm will turn into a pumpkin." Cinderella agrees to be 
home by 2 a.m. The appointed hour comes and goes, and Cinderella doesn't show up. 
Finally, at 5 a.m., Cinderella shows up, looking love-struck and very satisfied. "Where have 
you been?" demands the fairygodmother. "Your diaphragm was supposed to turn into a 
pumpkin three hours ago!!!" "I met a prince, Fairy Godmother. He took care of everything." 
"I know of no prince with that kind of power! Tell me his name!" "I can't remember, exactly... 
Peter Peter, something or other..."


----------



## smorgdonkey

...and that 'thumbs up' ain't for the $5000 jacket.


----------



## Electraglide

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calga...on/1045603686?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Date Listed 17-Jan-15
Price 
Swap / Trade
Address Calgary, AB, Canada
View map
For Sale By Owner
My in shop 1993 studio all original parts undergoing custom binding and custom paint or stain of your choice
Work done by a Gibson luither who's speciality is custom guitars complet overhaul and.setup of guitar is included

100% paid for all legit just have to get a bill of sale and its yours easy as that
As for trade would consider a sg standard as far as Gibson's go but opening the floor up to some one who wants a good Gibson with very unique features so if your a serious guitar player and want to step up to a good guitar message me for info and trade options
92563483sin
Orignal owner since 97
Bored of Gibson looking for something new

* my guitar is at back of the three nice maple top on it great for stain *
This ad was posted from the Kijiji app.
You can download the app from Google Play.
Visits: 18 
'Orignal' owner since '97 on a '93....musta sat in the warehouse for 4 years.
I notice he doesn't say anything about the guitar in the middle. 

And what did Cinderella do when she got to the ball? Choked.


----------



## Bubb

[h=1]GET THIS AMP & CHICKS WILL REALLY DIG YOUR MASSIVE BOTTOM END![/h]
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ot...nd/1021504439?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Get this bass amp & you'll be so cool, that chicks will finally dig you! Who needs talent? When you can just blow the people who think that your playing sucks right out of the room, with... 
150 WATTS of RAW SPINE CRUSHING POWER!!! 

& WHY "READ" P OR N? WHEN YOU CAN 
RATTLE YOUR (PEA)NUTS WITH THIS BABY! 

PLUS... BUY MY 150 WATT PEAVEY BASS AMP with 15" BLACK WIDOW SPEAKER & BUILT IN CHORUS & I'LL GIVE YOU - 2 *FREE* BASS LESSONS!!! 

Then you can... 
- do shows (playing in rat infested dives) 
- get free beer (people will throw bottles at your head) 
- hot women will be all over (you'll catch lobsters *** ) 
- & eventually... you'll even get paid (after expenses = $4) 
- Woo-hoo! Ka-ching! Enough $$$ for discount baloney & crackers! 

Mind you, having your own bass guitar is kind of a pre-requisite... Being mature (like I am), finished school &/or unemployed with lots of free time on your hands & available to practice (ie: not having your nose chained to your girl friends hiney) kind of helps to. 


& YES SHERLOCK, IF THIS ADD IS STILL POSTED, 
THEN *DUHHH!!!* THE AMP IS STILL AVAILABLE... 


( *** NOTE: now I'm sure that you're wondering: what the hell does he mean by "lobsters"??? Well... I *did* want to use ANOTHER more commonly used term referring to parasitic insects inhabiting the human genital area, that was significantly more humorous than lobsters -BUT- that was forcibly removed by request from Kijiji due to the apparent proliferation of overly impressionable 5 year olds that peruse the musical instrument section here, so... if this upsets you as much as it has me, then feel free to remind kijiji that we are SUPPOSED to be living in a democracy, free speech, yada-yada... now then, back to our regularly scheduled program...) 

------------------ 

So tell me all about you... what kinda bands you like & what your general goals are (besides waiting for the Doritos truck to accidentally drop off a shipment though your basement window)... 

I have a bunch of chord changes typed out to help you along, *BUT* you must be willing to put in an hour or so personal practice every day by yourself (hey, what did you think? That your bass was gonna play itself?). 

Then you can start doing shows within a month... I'm serious, that's all it takes... -OR- if that's too much commitment for your bone-lazy, nintendo-lovin', weed-stained brain, then... just learn a few tunes & jam with me whenever you can... 

I've been playing guitar & bass for over 20 years & am into classic rock & top-40 (no grunge or metal). But if you feel like hauling your butt down to my neck of the woods, then lessons are $25 per hour. Or: I can also play bass with your band, providing that I can clear at least $100 per night. 

------------------ 

Oh yeah... about the amp, it's a: 
PEAVEY TNT 150 WATT 
COMBO BASS AMPLIFIER 
150 watts of babe-magnet power! 

Easily able to rattle your neighbours fillings, freak out your goldfish & get you booted out of your apartment. But hey, don't worry! You can always crash with some of those "wholesome" groupies that you'll meet at gigs... 

Comes with these features: 
- 15" BLACK WIDOW SPEAKER, 
- 9 band graphic EQ 
(plus bass, treble & treble/punch boost) 
- 2 (high & low) shiftable cross over outputs 
- built in chorus effect (sounds really deep) 
- about 2 feet wide, 2-1/2 feet high, 

It's also good that this thing has wheels, 'cause this B-yatch is pretty damn heavy! 
The amp sounds great, but is waaaaay more than what I need, so I got something smaller. 

------------------ 

So, just shell out $360 (FIRM) & you can start doing your very own "God of Thunder*" impersonation! 
(*if you don't have a mullet, that was a KISS reference) 

I *might* consider trading for a tube combo amp for guitar, plus cash. 
Please tell me the brand & model # But don't ask me to trade for anything else... 
I NEED MY DR!!G** MONEY NOW!!! 

**(humorous reference to non-prescription substances, used to cause 
recreational inebriation, removed by forcible request from Kijiji) 


I'm about 40 minutes South of Ottawa, just North of Morrisburg.


----------



## b-nads

I had another kijidiot run-in this weekend. Had a deal lined up for a Carbon Copy that the guy was asking too much for. Told him the actual price range they go in and offered him the top of the chain price - he agreed, but wasn't available to meet Saturday when we struck the deal. I was halfway to his place on Sunday to pick it up and got a message from him saying someone offered him $20 more and asked if I wanted to out-bid him...told him I was on the road, and had the money we agreed upon, and that if his word was only worth $20 then he could keep his pedal. Max in Laval - you can step outside and play hide and go $%^& yourself, amigo.


----------



## Guest

b-nads said:


> .. someone offered him $20 more and asked if I wanted to out-bid him..


I once had the same thing happen. I responded 'sounds like he wants it more than me,
he can have it', to which he immediately replied back saying the guy changed his mind
and that I can have it at the asking price. I told him I'll take it, only at a reduced price
though (because of his dicking me around). He accepted.


----------



## Milkman

Shill bidding is always a possibility. It's a sleezy way to have a reserve bid without actually doing so.

But, the gamble is that you push a realy buyer away.


----------



## DrHook

I guess this falls under e-bidiots, as it hails from the world of e-Bay. A GEN-YOU-WHINE unused...yes UNUSED....Squier Hello Kitty guitar...for $1436 CAD with shipping at $152. It does hail from Japan though if that makes any difference. So glad I bought one off a Kijidiot just before Christmas for $150.

Ebay Hello Kitty Guitar - Unused


----------



## Waterloo

*WTF-worthy?*

"LYON LPSC07 BY WASBURN SUPER GUITAR 
great guitar ,$125 firm ,PLEASE call my dad at 226 338 ----- get 4 more number at the side boxe"



http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/kitch...ar/1046426994?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Adcandour

*Re: WTF-worthy?*



Waterloo said:


> "LYON LPSC07 BY WASBURN SUPER GUITAR
> great guitar ,$125 firm ,PLEASE call my dad at 226 338 ----- get 4 more number at the side boxe"
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/kitch...ar/1046426994?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I'd say. That's a strange level of dumb right there.


----------



## Guest

*Re: WTF-worthy?*

Hiring Forwards, Defensemen, and Goalies

We have been shut out in 3 of the past 5 games and have scored only 2 goals in the 5 games total! We 
are currently looking for anyone who can physically put the puck in the net for us because our players 
aren't capable of doing that. Warning: apply at own risk, you might get struck by a jersey during a game. 

Sincerely, 
Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## Guest

*Re: WTF-worthy?*

Wonderful, RARE and Lovely Guitar Pick










Hi, 

I am offering this classic collectors pick in mint condition. As used by Jimmi Hendrix, Slash, and 
Derek Clapton. This rare beauty is difficult to find. Sometimes it takes me ten minutes. 

EXTREMELY versatile, this baby can be used with a guitar, mandolin, bouzouki, or even another 
guitar. Country, blues or opera, this pick will ROCK it! 

Can be used with electric AND acoustic guitars. It's compatible with most guitar pickups. Always 
stored indoors, most of the time in a warm white cotton pouch surrounded by even more cloth 
material. No scratches or pocket lint. 

Asking $500. I paid way, WAY more, including taxes. I'm sure I have the receipt... somewhere. 
One of the best sounding picks under $1,000. BEWARE of Chinese fakes, this is the real thing. 
Seldom seen on eBay at this price threshold. And almost never in the grey version. PULSATING, 
DYNAMIC, SHOCKING grey. 

Read the REVIEWS!!! Four out of five picky Fender players picked this pick as the pick of the
picks that they were picking. This is an absolutely fantastic pick, with a clean bill of health. 
It sounds like nothing you have ever heard. All original! 100% guaranteed this IS a pick. 

Love this baby, but I need to thin the herd. 

*** PLEASE LET IT BE NOTED THAT I WILL NOT BE ACCEPTING ANY TRADES AT THIS TIME *** 

BTW, Plectrum is the “scientific” name for guitar pick. I know a lot about picks and stuff. 
So don't even think about lowballing. 

**UPDATE!!** One very interested buyer has asked if this is a left or right handed pick. I've 
found out that this is an unusually rare AMBIDEXTROUS type pick. These are VERY hard to find. 
(Ask anyone who has lost their only ambidextrous pick.) It's only fair for all parties concerned 
to adjust the price to $600


----------



## 10409

*Re: WTF-worthy?*

Non guitar related but oh well:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...2500-pickup-truck/1046451924?siteLocale=en_CA











Been laid off ? Bank repo your jacked up F350..? Fear not my friend ! You can still pull the babes with this classic GMC. That's right for one low payment of $1800 you can be cruising in this 1990 3/4 ton. It's old school patina and sagging head liner will take you back in time to before you made big oil money. On the upside gas is cheap again so you can really abuse the rebuilt 350 small block. It's got 4:11 rears and a turbo 400 so you can get from 0-60 in the time it takes you to chug that second beer. The rear window has a slider so it's easy to throw your empties in the back without even slowing down. 
With the money you save on truck payments there will still be some EI money left over for hookers and blow (not everything has to change my friend)


----------



## Waterloo

Ooops; I didn't mean to change the threat title in my earlier post. It's back to the original. :sEm_ImSorry:


----------



## Guest

it got changed a few times that I noticed.
I kinda liked 'WTF worthy.


----------



## 10409

[h=1]Female singer for band/collaborating[/h]










Hey guys my name's Vicki! 28 years old and from Ottawa. I have been performing since I was quite young. I'm looking either for a duo (someone on acoustic for example) or a band that feels I would be a good fitand im not crazie im not im not imnot ged oudda my brain yoo monzter im not baptised in my poo i dont want the Voices in side me anymor im not crazie*my poo is my elektryk lyfe soorce no more voices ime not crazeynms; +il-09,<>>L:NKj98m a[[e]^][s


http://www.kijiji.ca/v-artists-musi...ng/1051850149?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## shoretyus

Got to luv some of the numbers these guys use. Was looking at a keyboard. Dude wants $600..say's they sell for $1500 on ebay...watched one sell for $366 us ... and buy it now for $399


----------



## Waterloo

mike_oxbig said:


> *Female singer for band/collaborating*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys my name's Vicki! 28 years old and from Ottawa. I have been performing since I was quite young. I'm looking either for a duo (someone on acoustic for example) or a band that feels I would be a good fitand im not crazie im not im not imnot ged oudda my brain yoo monzter im not baptised in my poo i dont want the Voices in side me anymor im not crazie*my poo is my elektryk lyfe soorce no more voices ime not crazeynms; +il-09,<>>L:NKj98m a[[e]^][s
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-artists-musi...ng/1051850149?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


The address in the ad is for the Royal Ottawa Mental Health Centre.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Some recent musician listings in the Barrie area.

Michael Jackson Impersonater (his spelling, not mine). You gotta watch the clip...particularly when he throws his hat. He couldn't even find a friend to hit record for him...

partys or events or what every wanted work for good price wanna help u make your night event or party rock i am 19 and have been impersonating michael for 5 years now so email if u wanna make things cool cant wait to help 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-artists-musi...er/1045937184?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Dedicated Rock Musicians Wanted (How many seasoned 13-18 year old musicians do you know? Might be better off looking for a seasoned English teacher.)

Looking for dedicaed, hard working, perferably seasoned musicians, in particular a bassist and guitarist, to work in an alternative rock band. We are located in Barrie, perferably ages 13-18 but hey, if you're older and want to play with some teenagers I guess you could come on down and try out. 
If we get responses, we will host auditions and basically if we jam a few times and it just doesn't work, then we'll part ways. We are a serious band looking to start getting gigs as soon as possible. 
Give me a shout if interested 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-artists-musi...ed/1051495539?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


looking to get connected with a record label (because I'm sure there's a shortage of songwriting rapists in the industry atm)

my name is joshua i do song writing and raping for a hobby and i make my own albums for fun and now im looking to take it into the next stage of my rap passion and get connected with a record label 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-artists-musi...el/1051007101?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## rollingdam

prototype? hand Made? one of a kind?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...da/1052931260?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## bzrkrage

JBFairthorne said:


> Some recent musician listings in the Barrie area.
> 
> Michael Jackson Impersonater (his spelling, not mine). You gotta watch the clip...particularly when he throws his hat. He couldn't even find a friend to hit record for him...
> 
> partys or events or what every wanted work for good price wanna help u make your night event or party rock i am 19 and have been impersonating michael for 5 years now so email if u wanna make things cool cant wait to help


So, he doesn't sing, just clicks & touches his groin a bit. For 8+ minutes.
Oh, sorry, throws the hat & gets it too.

You sure it's not Britney Spears in Vegas?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

A dude wanting to jam (vocals)

Hey I used to sing yell and spit in a band called Mercenaries. 

mercenaries905.bandcamp.com 

I did vocals on the "everything that's wrong with the world" and "dont worry about it." Not their third album. 

I wouldnt mind jamming, I have no gear but Im a hoot to be around. Im located in georgetown and would prefer 
something relatively close(gta?). I feel as though the song "dream eater" and "hannibal" showcase my abilities. 

While my past band was noisey metal (hardcore, metalcore, grind, math), I like all kinds of music and enjoy singing as 
well. I dig bands like Everytime I die, converge, the number 12 looks like you, the chariot, an assortment of pop punk 
and emo bands, and a whole bunch of radio stuff. I can get down with a good taylor swift song, and so should you. 

Im 26, and would be interested in jamming with relaxed, easy going dudes that are down to earth and lack over-sized egos. 
If things get romantic, well.... maybe some shows will be in the works. 


Tags: metal screamo hardcore hardcore-punk growls clean metalcore hardcore-metal thrash crust


----------



## shoretyus

_*Should I low ball him?*_ 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/belle...ss/1053934509?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
For those who can not read or have trouble with basic English firm is firm which translates to firm. 
For those who do not understand what firm means, it means that I will not take 150, 165.89, 173.75 and a double double or even 199.99. 
If you are looking for one of these you will not find one cheaper on kijiji (Ontario wide) or on ebay. 
If you happen to find a cheaper one in kitchener then buy that one. 
I will not match that price. 
I'm not Walmart, home depot or no frills. 
Not even if you have a flyer. 
If you are a reasonably somewhat intelligent person who understands that this is not a boutique quality bass (given the price that shouldn't need clarification) but understands that this bass is well worth the firm price of 200 and is seriously interested in trying out a 6 string fret less then shoot me an email. 
Low ball or negative responses (along with email addresses) to this ad may be posted for the enjoyment of others. 
Some of you may be asking "What is a stupid low ball response?". 
I get responses like "150". 
That's it. 
Not will you take 150 or my odsp is a little lower this month so I can't afford 200, or my 16th child needs new gums so I can only afford 150. 
The only trade I would consider is for a healthy snake along with the tank and accessories. 
Pick up in the trenton area. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Option1

shoretyus said:


> _*Should I low ball him?*_
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/belle...ss/1053934509?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> For those who can not read or have trouble with basic English firm is firm which translates to firm.
> For those who do not understand what firm means, it means that I will not take 150, 165.89, 173.75 and a double double or even 199.99.
> If you are looking for one of these you will not find one cheaper on kijiji (Ontario wide) or on ebay.
> If you happen to find a cheaper one in kitchener then buy that one.
> I will not match that price.
> I'm not Walmart, home depot or no frills.
> Not even if you have a flyer.
> If you are a reasonably somewhat intelligent person who understands that this is not a boutique quality bass (given the price that shouldn't need clarification) but understands that this bass is well worth the firm price of 200 and is seriously interested in trying out a 6 string fret less then shoot me an email.
> Low ball or negative responses (along with email addresses) to this ad may be posted for the enjoyment of others.
> Some of you may be asking "What is a stupid low ball response?".
> I get responses like "150".
> That's it.
> Not will you take 150 or my odsp is a little lower this month so I can't afford 200, or my 16th child needs new gums so I can only afford 150.
> The only trade I would consider is for a healthy snake along with the tank and accessories.
> Pick up in the trenton area.
> Thanks for looking.


Hmmm Trenton. Hope the seller is not in the military as he has some rather frightening issues.

Neil


----------



## LexxM3

Air Drums - Looking for quick sale on Kijiji

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-drum-percuss...o/air-drums-looking-for-quick-sale/1055072279

--- quote ---

I brought a peanut butter and honey sandwich with me to work, however because I have to pack my lunch at 0600h sometimes by the time lunch rolls around I realize that what I packed wasn't what I wanted. Today I really needed a meat sandwich, not the pathetic protein supplied by some crushed peanuts. So at 1200 I set out on a mission to supply my body with the protein it needs to be a productive worker and landed at Quick Sandwiches (which supply A+ sandwiches, great advice for condiment pairing, but neither particularly quickly). At the counter I learned that my need for meat was going to cost me $10.67. So now I'm willing to part with my air drums for $11 to make up my losses. *Drumsticks not included.
--- quote ---


----------



## Guest

Wanted: NEED ANOTHER BAND MEMBER

Our band currently consists of my college friend Amy and I, and we need two badass 
members (she's air drummer I'm air vocalist) and we need a bassist and guitarist. 
Hit me up if ya'll are down. You have to be cool with smoking a lot of weed.


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> Wanted: NEED ANOTHER BAND MEMBER
> 
> Our band currently consists of my college friend Amy and I, and we need two badass
> members (she's air drummer I'm air vocalist) and we need a bassist and guitarist.
> Hit me up if ya'll are down. You have to be cool with smoking a lot of weed.


I would love to see how far I could take this...

i.e. actually meet up with them; take it way to seriously; yell at them for screwing up their parts; show them how it _should_ be played; arrange a gig at my buddy's cafe, record our stuff and hand them a demo CD (obviously blank).

Oh, the fun I could have. Shame I don't smoke the pot.


----------



## Guest

yeah, riding the 'air drummer' for being off tempo or missing a beat. lol.


----------



## ed2000

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/markh...ce/1055794433?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I hope he's going to college to learn spelling.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Hmm $15 a pop to change strings...but he doesn't supply them. Like the store where you have to get the strings doesn't do restringing? Oh, and let's not forget he doesn't answer calls. Sounds like just the sort of fella I want to work on my guitars...oops I mean restring my guitars...because he doesn't do anything else. Sounds like he needs a new business plan.


----------



## cheezyridr

adcandour said:


> I would love to see how far I could take this...
> 
> i.e. actually meet up with them; take it way to seriously; yell at them for screwing up their parts; show them how it _should_ be played; arrange a gig at my buddy's cafe, record our stuff and hand them a demo CD (obviously blank).
> 
> Oh, the fun I could have. Shame I don't smoke the pot.


 i say go for it. if you tell them a different appearance, you can always bail if they look like they need to sneak up on a glass of water just to get a drink. hey you never know, it could be a scenario like in a porn video. it might be worth smoking a little weed....


----------



## DrHook

[h=1]looking to help assemble a team of talented missfits.[/h]I am a visual artist. Also I know how to cure cacer and have desiigned inttergalatic spaceships that can run off the free energy available in the either. 

I need a talented guitarist, I need a woman who can sing, and a DJ who can mix beats, 

Lets get together and make music that will make people cry.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-artists-musi...ts/1055795889?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Option1

Geez, I can already make music that will make people cry! In fact, I can make them run away screaming, "No more! No more! That's bloody awful!"

As far as the air band goes, I'd be up for it, but my best air guitar is in for repairs.

Neil


----------



## Guest

Option1 said:


> As far as the air band goes, I'd be up for it, but my best air guitar is in for repairs.
> 
> Neil



just pick up a new one.


----------



## Disbeat

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...ab/1056173891?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## cheezyridr

one thing that's starting to annoy me about kijijiji. everytime the planets align, and i find a pc of gear at a good price, that is actually something i want/need, while i actually have the money, it ends up being out in the middle of bumfuck egypt. why do people who live in barry advertise gear in the toronto kijiji? who goes all the way out there to buy a boss pedal or what have you? unless they plan on actually being in toronto at some point, i don't get whatever the point actually is. sure, i'd like to buy that reasonably priced pc of gear your selling. but not if i need to hire lewis and clark to guide me to the artic circle in order to pick it up.


----------



## Guest

Vintage Fender Stratocaster Copy- Kent Guitar 1969 Blonde Strat $1,875.00

THIS 1969 KENT STRAT COPY GUITAR - IS BETTER THAN THE ORIGINAL 1969 FENDER STRAT - 
Costing -$10,000.00+++ Dollars! Cost to buy this guitar-$1,875.00!! 1700 Gibson Les Paul Standard 
guitars were made from 1958 to early 1961. These guitars are selling for $250,000.00usd!!!!!!!!!!! 
THIS IS ONLY THE SECOND 1969 KENT STRAT Copy I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SUPER -SUPER 
RARE!!!!!!!!!!! Vintage Fender Stratocaster Copy Kent Guitar 1969 Blonde Strat Made In Japan. 
This is a vintage 46 year old-1969 Kent electric guitar complete with original tremolo bar and bridge 
cover. It's an obvious "lawsuit" or copy of a Fender. Plays extremely well and looks great! This 
GUITAR is RARER than a Rooster in a HEN HOUSE!!! This is a heavier strat which gives it great 
sustain in my opinion. The guitar is in excellent condition, 100% - ALL ORIGINAL ! These Kent guitars 
are extremely rare to find. From my research I found that it appears to have been made out of the 
Matsumoku Japan factory in the late 60's. The only other picture I have EVER seen of this guitar is 
at a site called www.vintageandrare.com/product/Kent-Strat-1969-Blonde-34291, Deepsouthvintage. com 
in England. HARMONY CENTRAL VINTAGE GUITAR REVIEWS - RATES THIS 1969 KENT STRAT BETTER 
THAN THE ORIGINAL 1969 FENDER STRAT!!! $1,875.00. SUPER RARE GUITAR & SUPER GREAT PLAYING GUITAR!!!


----------



## Adcandour

I just sent the guy an email:

_Do you realize that the book value for these guitars are $250 to $350 USD? The common model - which I think is the one you have is worth $125 to $250 USD based on condition._

I'm curious as to how much he paid.


----------



## jbealsmusic

I sell my personal gear online sometimes and interacting with Kijiji folks has caused me to develop a number of pet peeves.

Pet peeves as a seller:

Tire kickers and trolls.
Buyers who respond to the ad with e-mail addresses and/or phone numbers that don't work.
Buyers who low-ball like crazy and think the words, "I can pick it up today" make some kind of difference.
Buyers who seem to ignore words and phrases like "firm", "no trades", and "pickup only".
Buyers who respond with one or two words like, "Still available?", "I'm interested!", etc. Kijiji is not a chat-box, nor is it Twitter (which I still don't understand, but I'm trying). Is it so much trouble to write a message that includes some more useful information? How about, "If this is still available, I'm interested. Would you take $XX?"
Buyers who agree to purchase, then show up (or send someone else) with less cash than agreed upon. I once had a guitar listed at $600. A guy offered me $500, which I accepted. He showed up to meet me with $400 cash saying, "This is all I could get today." Really? Then you're driving right back where you came from. Thanks for wasting both our gas and our time.

My pet peeves as a buyer:

Sellers with crappy ads. Poor description, no prices, no pictures, etc.
Sellers who say "or best offer", but are actually very firm on their price. Save yourself some trouble and just say "firm price".
Sellers who leave their items listed long after they have sold.
Sellers who lie about their location, the product's condition, etc. In fact, any dishonesty at all is a MASSIVE red flag for me.
Sellers who send a middle-man to meet you and/or refuse to meet you in person. I've been burned a few times with this one.

Pet peeves, regardless whether I'm buying or selling:

Buyers/Sellers who make/accept an offer, then disappear into the void never to be seen or heard from again. It's fine if you changed your mind, but at least have to courtesy to say so.
People who don't show up or are very late for the scheduled meet, and make no effort to warn me. I understand there can be legitimate reasons, but at least let me know.

For the above reasons: "I don't always sell my personal gear online. But when I do, I prefer eBay." - as said in an epic voice


----------



## bzrkrage

jbealsmusic said:


> For the above reasons: "I don't always sell my personal gear online. But when I do, I prefer eBay." - as said in an epic voice


"Same reason, I now use Reverb" (said with Barry White voice)
Found the fees a bit steep on Evil-Bay after the last sale.
Ps, I agree with everything you said above btw.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> Vintage Fender Stratocaster Copy- Kent Guitar 1969 Blonde Strat $1,875.00
> 
> THIS 1969 KENT STRAT COPY GUITAR - IS BETTER THAN THE ORIGINAL 1969 FENDER STRAT -
> Costing -$10,000.00+++ Dollars! Cost to buy this guitar-$1,875.00!! 1700 Gibson Les Paul Standard
> guitars were made from 1958 to early 1961. These guitars are selling for $250,000.00usd!!!!!!!!!!!
> THIS IS ONLY THE SECOND 1969 KENT STRAT Copy I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SUPER -SUPER
> RARE!!!!!!!!!!! . HARMONY CENTRAL VINTAGE GUITAR REVIEWS - RATES THIS 1969 KENT STRAT BETTER
> THAN THE ORIGINAL 1969 FENDER STRAT!!! $1,875.00. SUPER RARE GUITAR & SUPER GREAT PLAYING GUITAR!!!


Only in TO, I tell you, only in TO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disbeat

I wish it was only TO, plenty of glue bags out east too!



bzrkrage said:


> Only in TO, I tell you, only in TO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy_D

Going back a couple years now this kijidiot has run a ton of adverts without a price.

You send him a more than reasonable offer and he sends back some stupid reply of how market value and then some isn't enough... Behold a kijidiot with 45 adverts, only two with a price, these guys should be banned from kijiji because they just take up space for absolutely nothing, they never sell a thing.
http://www.kijiji.ca/o-posters-other-ads/5374789?sortByName=dateDesc

PS, that Tokai Tele is a fake and the last Tokai Strat he had was also a fake.


----------



## Rodavision

shoretyus said:


> _*Should I low ball him?*_
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/belle...ss/1053934509?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> For those who can not read or have trouble with basic English firm is firm which translates to firm.
> For those who do not understand what firm means, it means that I will not take 150, 165.89, 173.75 and a double double or even 199.99.
> If you are looking for one of these you will not find one cheaper on kijiji (Ontario wide) or on ebay.
> If you happen to find a cheaper one in kitchener then buy that one.
> I will not match that price.
> I'm not Walmart, home depot or no frills.
> Not even if you have a flyer.
> If you are a reasonably somewhat intelligent person who understands that this is not a boutique quality bass (given the price that shouldn't need clarification) but understands that this bass is well worth the firm price of 200 and is seriously interested in trying out a 6 string fret less then shoot me an email.
> Low ball or negative responses (along with email addresses) to this ad may be posted for the enjoyment of others.
> Some of you may be asking "What is a stupid low ball response?".
> I get responses like "150".
> That's it.
> Not will you take 150 or my odsp is a little lower this month so I can't afford 200, or my 16th child needs new gums so I can only afford 150.
> The only trade I would consider is for a healthy snake along with the tank and accessories.
> Pick up in the trenton area.
> Thanks for looking.


Haha haha haha haha haha!!! I've felt like writing ads like this myself! I love it!


----------



## boyscout

Jimmy_D said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/o-posters-other-ads/5374789?sortByName=dateDesc


*JUST* as annoying as your guy IMO is Toronto's Tundra Music, an aggressive expanding retailer that has been FLOODING kijiji with guitar ads that almost always say "Please Contact", like your guy.

kijiji is a marketplace, not an advertising board. IMO posts should be *required* to include an offer price, but since they are not it's unseemly for Tundra to take advantage of this user-driven marketplace to flood it with advertising. (I regret posting the link below as an example, since it might help them!)

http://www.kijiji.ca/o-posters-other-ads/64848326


----------



## Hamstrung

boyscout said:


> *JUST* as annoying as your guy IMO is Toronto's Tundra Music, an aggressive expanding retailer that has been FLOODING kijiji with guitar ads that almost always say "Please Contact", like your guy.
> 
> kijiji is a marketplace, not an advertising board. IMO posts should be *required* to include an offer price, but since they are not it's unseemly for Tundra to take advantage of this user-driven marketplace to flood it with advertising. (I regret posting the link below as an example, since it might help them!)


I agree. At least there should be a way to filter ads that don't post prices.

edit... I just realized there's a space there for searching a specific price range. I suppose you could search $1-$5000 or whatever and that would in effect filter out the "Please Contact" nonsense.


----------



## cheezyridr

here is a real good one

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...er/1056662834?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


"Looking for a good home for this guitar. 

This guitar comes with 6-strings – the perfect number of strings for anyone with five fingers on their left hand. If this is you, then this guitar was made for you. Not only are there 6-strings, but two of them are ‘E’ strings, so if one should break, you have a spare. 

This guitar’s headstock comes equipped with 6-machineheads which allow you to tune each of the 6-strings. Gone are the days of needing to buy a new guitar once the old strings are out-of-tune. Think of the money you’ll save. 

It has a long neck, a narrow waist, and a shapely bottom. Much like an attractive woman – a woman you yourself might attract…if she sees you with this guitar. 

The neck of this guitar was built with a series of cleverly-placed frets, each fret exactly positioned to produce a specific note. When played in combination, this guitar is capable of producing full-on chords, which in turn, can be used to recreate songs. Not just any songs – your favorite songs. 

This guitar comes with a perfectly round sound hole, which allows you to look inside it. Try doing that with an ‘electric’ guitar. The interior of the guitar doubles as a convenient place to store picks which fall through the sound hole. (Picks not included.) 

This guitar comes with a beautiful case, complete with a handle, ensuring easy transport. 

This guitar was famously played by no one in particular. Meaning, if you should become famous playing it, you won’t have to share the limelight with some narcissistic self-indulged ‘artist’ with long hair and questionable hygiene. 

To recap, this guitar will help establish financial freedom, improve your quality of life, and quite likely get you laid. For all the above reasons, you need to have this guitar."


----------



## rollingdam

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...go/1056974049?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Adcandour

Here's one from reverb. I'll leave it to you to figure out the wtf. 


https://reverb.com/item/546307-fender-custom-relic


----------



## Disbeat

Just honest play wear haha



adcandour said:


> Here's one from reverb. I'll leave it to you to figure out the wtf.
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/546307-fender-custom-relic


----------



## Beach Bob

adcandour said:


> Here's one from reverb. I'll leave it to you to figure out the wtf.
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/546307-fender-custom-relic


The pickguard is ok....


----------



## Guest

he turned down a $1500 strat for this!?!


----------



## bzrkrage

adcandour said:


> Here's one from reverb. I'll leave it to you to figure out the wtf.
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/546307-fender-custom-relic


If you dig into the reviews, he bought a Squier for $99, new pickguard & some pick ups. Hmmm, what you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoretyus

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/belleville/vintage-collectors-item/ For Sale ByOwner[HR][/HR] 

Early 60's Egmond electric hollowbody guitar,made in Holland,good condition but needs minor TLC..This style was used by early Beatles!George Harrison played this as well Paul Turned it around and made a bass out of it?I am not a collector but would like to see it preserved!



http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/belle...em/1057169605?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

Wanted: Will do anything for a Gibson acoustic!

Hi there, I've been a player for over 30 years, and unfortunately I currently find myself guitarless. 
It's a long story, and I wont bore you, but I need and crave to play a Gibson again. That's my favorite, 
Gibson acoustic, almost any model. I can't afford to be picky, and they're all great anyway! I am willing 
to trade my services in ANY capacity or area to achieve my goal of aquiring a guitar of quality, whether 
it be a Gibson or not. 

So, say hi, and tell me what you need. I'm a carpenter, renovatetor, landscaper, painter, ladies man, 
and a heck of a nice guy. I'm sure we can work something out. 

Thanks, hope to hear from you! 
C.


----------



## guitarman2

Has anyone listed this yet? Am I missing something? Its been on Kijiji along time and I expect it to be on there as long as the owner feels like listing it.
75K for a golden era reissue. I know it reports it as having Brazilian rosewood but man for less than 75 K I think you could get an actual 40's D-28

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oakvi...8ge/507132228?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

Can't recall if I did, but, have you seen his other ads? Same ridiculous prices. 

2013 Gibson Hummingbird Elite
$23,000
Brand New, Pristine, Flawless. Only 40 in existence










2007 Martin D-45K
$30,000
2007 D-45K Mint. Only 55 were made. 54 in existence.


----------



## ed2000

laristotle said:


> Can't recall if I did, but, have you seen his other ads? Same ridiculous prices.
> 
> 
> Lotto Max is 50 Mill...Would you buy one of these overpriced gems if you win the big one. I'll be the first in line.


----------



## pattste

laristotle said:


> Can't recall if I did, but, have you seen his other ads? Same ridiculous prices.
> 
> 2013 Gibson Hummingbird Elite
> $23,000
> Brand New, Pristine, Flawless. Only 40 in existence
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 Martin D-45K
> $30,000
> 2007 D-45K Mint. Only 55 were made. 54 in existence.


I own a Gibson Northern Jumbo acoustic, a special edition limited to 65 units worldwide. I always thought of it as a keeper but I think I'll list it for $25,000. You never know.


----------



## colchar

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



ed2000 said:


> Lotto Max is 50 Mill...Would you buy one of these overpriced gems if you win the big one. I'll be the first in line.



Nope, I wouldn't give the guy the satisfaction of getting his asking price.

- - - Updated - - -

Has anyone else noticed the incredibly stupid trade proposals people are offering up lately? Things are getting so bad that I noticed someone had posted an ad recently wondering if they were the only person getting them.

For example, I have a guitar up for trade and spelled out exactly what I was looking for in trade. One offer I received was for an accordion and another for (supposedly) designer leather jackets.

People thinking that the MIM Standard they paid $499 for brand new is now worth more than that because retail prices have gone up is bad enough, but now this garbage with stupid trade proposals is making the used marketplace even worse.


----------



## Tarbender

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

Every time I post something for sale, there is one guy who will usually contact me wanting to paint a room in exchange for a guitar. Anybody else in GTA get this guy contacting them?


----------



## Stonesy

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



Tarbender said:


> Every time I post something for sale, there is one guy who will usually contact me wanting to paint a room in exchange for a guitar. Anybody else in GTA get this guy contacting them?


Not for some time, used to be always.

I dont mind the trade offers, they are usually amusing and sometimes a great deal comes along.


----------



## Waterloo

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



Tarbender said:


> Every time I post something for sale, there is one guy who will usually contact me wanting to paint a room in exchange for a guitar. Anybody else in GTA get this guy contacting them?


Now that's funny!. Not for you I'm sure but, hey, it's chuckle-worthy.


----------



## Lincoln

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



Tarbender said:


> Every time I post something for sale, there is one guy who will usually contact me wanting to paint a room in exchange for a guitar. Anybody else in GTA get this guy contacting them?


maybe it's your friends messing with your head :smile-new:


----------



## Steadfastly

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



Tarbender said:


> Every time I post something for sale, there is one guy who will usually contact me wanting to paint a room in exchange for a guitar. Anybody else in GTA get this guy contacting them?


I only paint at home.


----------



## Guest

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

Wanted: Lego = $$$$

Sell me your unwanted Lego so you can buy the guitar you've been waiting for. Cash paid! 

No Mega Bloks please, only Lego brand eccepted.


----------



## Guest

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

Fantastic Japanese Les Paul Copy 1970s with Line 6 amp for free!


Date Listed28-Mar-15Price*$35,000.00*AddressSomwhere in the middle of the Pacific

Awesome Les Paul copy. One of the best copies you'll ever lay your hands on. Made in Japan in some 
factory that long since closed down. It has a name you can't pronounce and it doesn't matter because 
you wouldn't be able to find it on a map. 

Anyway, none of that matters because the Japanese were making these when they were only making 
Fenders and Gibsons in the US. They knew nothing about guitars but that doesn't matter because they 
were brilliant. They were selling these for $50 in 1976. I know that because I can remember them. I seem 
to recall that most of them were complete junk at the time, but that doesn't matter because they've just 
got better with time, sitting around gathering dust in a case in somebody's attic. 

Anyway, this beauty is upgraded with some pick ups that I got from a dumpster outside L&M and it sounds 
fantastic. Well, it would sound fantastic if I plugged it in. It hasn't been plugged in because I haven't got 
an amp, but it doesn't matter because it was made in Japan almost 40 years ago, so that will tell you all 
you need to know. Toggle swich is bust but that's a minor issue. 

Cash offers only. I don't want partial trades for Gibson Les Paul Custom shop or anything like that. No dates 
with your Auntie Mabel's cousin, or a used lawn mower or anything like that, unless your lawn mower was 
made in Japan in the 1970's coz that would just make it the best sounding lawnmower you ever had, right? 
The neck is a little bit warped but it's really good for firing arrows with. That comes in handy because it's 
open season on coyotes right? Kill your first coyote of 2015 with this amazing vintage instrument.Did I 
mention it was made in Japan? I did..........ok well it really is Japanese made 

Kept in a smoke free home. My dog has never played the guitar either, because he has big paws my dog. 

I can include the original case that came with the guitar for $5000 extra. Deal of the week. If you are 
interested I will throw in a Line 6 amp which shows off this great guitar to best effect for free! 

Thanks for looking. Get your $$$s out ready for this one. NO TRADES WHATSOEVER


----------



## boyscout

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



laristotle said:


> Fantastic Japanese Les Paul Copy 1970s with Line 6 amp for free!
> 
> 
> Date Listed28-Mar-15Price*$35,000.00*AddressSomwhere in the middle of the Pacific
> 
> Awesome Les Paul copy. One of the best copies you'll ever lay your hands on. Made in Japan in some
> factory that long since closed down. It has a name you can't pronounce and it doesn't matter because
> you wouldn't be able to find it on a map. <snip>


OK now, that was TOO funny! I'm bettin' someone here wrote it and my first guess is: laristotle himself. 'Fess up!


----------



## Guest

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

nope. not me (I don't own a dog).


----------



## Adcandour

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

Even if it's a joke... don't write that you haven't plugged it, because you don't have an amp ...._and then offer_ to throw in an amp.


----------



## Electraglide

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-lost-and-fou...in-south-red-deer-on-march-22-2015/1059628288
Found a $50.00 Bill on the south side of Red Deer, Alberta on Saturday, March 22, 2015. Please e-mail the time and location that you may have lost it and I will reply to the most suitable reply. If you have the serial number, you will be selected. The Photos attached is not "the actual" $50.00 bill, but it looks identical except for the serial numbers
It's mine. I'm sure of it.


----------



## guitarman2

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

I have a set of speakers advertised on Kijiji. A guy responds, "I am interested in your speakers". And thats it. WTF? Nice to know he's interested. So I respond "Would you like to come see them"? I'll probably never hear from him again.


----------



## colchar

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

This ad is rather special:

_If it is the guitar you are into, then you must get Magazine 1 ! 

You Must ! 
I have 3 free copies available to send out to each city in Canada. 

And you can get more free information from the magazine at the website ! 
. 
www.guitar777.com 
. 
And after you start to study it, you will immediately become very very powerful ! 
Most of this information was germinated in the days of The Roman Emperors — in The House of Nero — and was passed down in secret scrolls. It was brought out of Italy around the year 2000. 

All of the documents are safe with The Roman Empire Guitar Research Institute of Montreal. They are carefully being decoded. Magazine 1 and Magazine 2 are essentially what has been decoded so far and put into modern musical language. 

From what we know so far, it appears that The House of Nero captured the information from Greece and brought it into Rome. 

And now we have it here. 

You really should see this Magazine 1 ! 

Magazine 2 cannot be comprehended without first studying Magazine 1. 



If you are a youngster, you must get it. 

You will freak everybody out ! 

Trust me. 
. 
Especially if you are still a teenager - with lots of years still to go ! 

The information in these magazine will give you power. 

Read it very slowly and carefully. 
They will be watching you, saying: " What !? Where did Little Johnnie suddenly get all this knowledge and Power in such a short short space in time ???!!! " 

Everything must be applied to the fretboard. 

Guitar Theory is integrated into the guitar fretboard ! 



O! 

If you just want to play some guitar and have a good time and take it easy… 

Sure. 

You don’t need us. 

But if you want to see what things are hidden on that guitar fretboard; 

O! You need us ! 

Because you definitely will not get this information anywhere else on this planet. That is for sure. 
. 

******************************************* 

Example 1: 



Take any pitch(note) upon the guitar fretboard. Then take the note that is 1 semitone up, but still on the same string. 

Then what is the distance between these 2 notes ? 

The distance is 1 semitone. 

Now take any 2 notes upon the guitar fretboard. What is the distance(in semitones) between these 2 notes. 

Now take any 2 notes upon The Beverly Plane. 



And what is the distance between these 2 notes ? Ha. 

I would imagine in all the other professions if one were asked to tell of the distance between 2 points in their realm, that even a kid in the realm would scream out a correct answer in 1 second ! 

Ask a kid in grade 1 this: If Johnnie is at point number 5 on the number line. 

And Suzie is at the point 30 on the same number line. 

Then what is the distance between Johnnie and Suzie ? 

Even a kid could answer the distance problem in the realm that they are studying in (i.e., grade 1 !) 



***************************************** 



Example 2: 



Take any kid in grade 2 anywhere in the world. Anywhere. 

Give them 1 point on the blackboard (their realm). 

Then give them another point on the blackboard. 

Then tell them to go to the blackboard and draw a straight line from one point to the next. 

Before we even have time to say Hello !, GUESS WHAT ! 

The beautiful line has been drawn upon the quite clean blackboard — by the kid in grade 2. 



Now take even a group professor from the best guitar schools in the land. 

Give them two points (even very close points) upon the guitar fretboard. 

Then politely ask them to draw a line between these 2 points.. 

But they don’t even know that there is an object in their realm called a line ! (not a Ming line — that is something totally different) 

Poor poor souls. 

But they know a lot of songs ! (Let’s give them that !) 

And they sure know a lot more Music Theory than I do ! (Give ‘em that too while we’re at it). 

But, as a group of professors, should you not at least know how to draw a line !!!??? 

So that one day you can show a poor student how to at least draw 

a stupid line !!?? 

O well. 



Every guitar player should read Magazine 1 ! 

****************************************** 

Example 3 : 



Take any kid in grade 1. 



First clean the blackboard. 

Then draw just 1 point upon the blackboard for them. 

Then tell them this: 



” Go to the black and draw us a nice circle with that point there as the center ” !!! 

The little kid goes to the blackboard and 

“But i don’t have any chalk sir ! “ 

The tall teacher passes him the chalk. 

But really, even before the teacher had time to passed him the chalk the kid had quickly and quite smoothly drawn a perfect circle upon the old blackboard. 



My advice to you is this. 

If you cannot yet (after all this time) describe a line, or a circle, or stuff like that upon the guitar fretboard, 

Let me send you this free Guitar Publication ! 

**********************************************_



http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...le/1061651799?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



colchar said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...le/1061651799?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true










I just have to get this mag now to figure out what he's talking about.


----------



## boyscout

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



guitarman2 said:


> I have a set of speakers advertised on Kijiji. A guy responds, "I am interested in your speakers". And thats it. WTF? Nice to know he's interested. So I respond "Would you like to come see them"? I'll probably never hear from him again.


Kijiji is not only a selling forum, but for sellers a test of character and resolve.


----------



## colchar

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



laristotle said:


> I just have to get this mag now to figure out what he's talking about.


You can be the guinea pig! Be sure to post back and let us all know what it was about!


----------



## knight_yyz

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

I just saw an ad on kijiji that said no emails or texts please.


----------



## Waterloo

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

Reminds me of 'Kung Fu' with David Carradine back in the early 70s. F...ing hilarious!



colchar said:


> This ad is rather special:
> 
> _If it is the guitar you are into, then you must get Magazine 1 !
> 
> You Must !
> I have 3 free copies available to send out to each city in Canada.
> 
> And you can get more free information from the magazine at the website !
> .
> www.guitar777.com
> .
> And after you start to study it, you will immediately become very very powerful !
> Most of this information was germinated in the days of The Roman Emperors — in The House of Nero — and was passed down in secret scrolls. It was brought out of Italy around the year 2000.
> 
> All of the documents are safe with The Roman Empire Guitar Research Institute of Montreal. They are carefully being decoded. Magazine 1 and Magazine 2 are essentially what has been decoded so far and put into modern musical language.
> 
> From what we know so far, it appears that The House of Nero captured the information from Greece and brought it into Rome.
> 
> And now we have it here.
> 
> You really should see this Magazine 1 !
> 
> Magazine 2 cannot be comprehended without first studying Magazine 1.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a youngster, you must get it.
> 
> You will freak everybody out !
> 
> Trust me.
> .
> Especially if you are still a teenager - with lots of years still to go !
> 
> The information in these magazine will give you power.
> 
> Read it very slowly and carefully.
> They will be watching you, saying: " What !? Where did Little Johnnie suddenly get all this knowledge and Power in such a short short space in time ???!!! "
> 
> Everything must be applied to the fretboard.
> 
> Guitar Theory is integrated into the guitar fretboard !
> 
> 
> 
> O!
> 
> If you just want to play some guitar and have a good time and take it easy…
> 
> Sure.
> 
> You don’t need us.
> 
> But if you want to see what things are hidden on that guitar fretboard;
> 
> O! You need us !
> 
> Because you definitely will not get this information anywhere else on this planet. That is for sure.
> .
> 
> *******************************************
> 
> Example 1:
> 
> 
> 
> Take any pitch(note) upon the guitar fretboard. Then take the note that is 1 semitone up, but still on the same string.
> 
> Then what is the distance between these 2 notes ?
> 
> The distance is 1 semitone.
> 
> Now take any 2 notes upon the guitar fretboard. What is the distance(in semitones) between these 2 notes.
> 
> Now take any 2 notes upon The Beverly Plane.
> 
> 
> 
> And what is the distance between these 2 notes ? Ha.
> 
> I would imagine in all the other professions if one were asked to tell of the distance between 2 points in their realm, that even a kid in the realm would scream out a correct answer in 1 second !
> 
> Ask a kid in grade 1 this: If Johnnie is at point number 5 on the number line.
> 
> And Suzie is at the point 30 on the same number line.
> 
> Then what is the distance between Johnnie and Suzie ?
> 
> Even a kid could answer the distance problem in the realm that they are studying in (i.e., grade 1 !)
> 
> 
> 
> *****************************************
> 
> 
> 
> Example 2:
> 
> 
> 
> Take any kid in grade 2 anywhere in the world. Anywhere.
> 
> Give them 1 point on the blackboard (their realm).
> 
> Then give them another point on the blackboard.
> 
> Then tell them to go to the blackboard and draw a straight line from one point to the next.
> 
> Before we even have time to say Hello !, GUESS WHAT !
> 
> The beautiful line has been drawn upon the quite clean blackboard — by the kid in grade 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Now take even a group professor from the best guitar schools in the land.
> 
> Give them two points (even very close points) upon the guitar fretboard.
> 
> Then politely ask them to draw a line between these 2 points..
> 
> But they don’t even know that there is an object in their realm called a line ! (not a Ming line — that is something totally different)
> 
> Poor poor souls.
> 
> But they know a lot of songs ! (Let’s give them that !)
> 
> And they sure know a lot more Music Theory than I do ! (Give ‘em that too while we’re at it).
> 
> But, as a group of professors, should you not at least know how to draw a line !!!???
> 
> So that one day you can show a poor student how to at least draw
> 
> a stupid line !!??
> 
> O well.
> 
> 
> 
> Every guitar player should read Magazine 1 !
> 
> ******************************************
> 
> Example 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Take any kid in grade 1.
> 
> 
> 
> First clean the blackboard.
> 
> Then draw just 1 point upon the blackboard for them.
> 
> Then tell them this:
> 
> 
> 
> ” Go to the black and draw us a nice circle with that point there as the center ” !!!
> 
> The little kid goes to the blackboard and
> 
> “But i don’t have any chalk sir ! “
> 
> The tall teacher passes him the chalk.
> 
> But really, even before the teacher had time to passed him the chalk the kid had quickly and quite smoothly drawn a perfect circle upon the old blackboard.
> 
> 
> 
> My advice to you is this.
> 
> If you cannot yet (after all this time) describe a line, or a circle, or stuff like that upon the guitar fretboard,
> 
> Let me send you this free Guitar Publication !
> 
> **********************************************_
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...le/1061651799?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

wasn't there a member here (years ago) that rambled like this?


----------



## bw66

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



laristotle said:


> wasn't there a member here (years ago) that rambled like this?


Andy Fake.

Read:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?36582-The-Yanina-Space

... if you have some time to kill.


----------



## greco

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



bw66 said:


> Andy Fake.
> 
> Read:
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?36582-The-Yanina-Space
> 
> ... if you have some time to kill.


You have an excellent memory!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bw66

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



greco said:


> You have an excellent memory!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I just remembered "yanina space" and a quick search found his name and the thread.


----------



## cheezyridr

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

right now i have up a few ads on kijiji. i expect there will be weirdos. i've already had to tell one 4 frickin times that the price is what the price is and i will not drop it. if i turn you down once, why bother to ask 3 more times? why not just go away and find something else you can afford?


----------



## bluzfish

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



bw66 said:


> Andy Fake.
> 
> Read:
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?36582-The-Yanina-Space
> 
> ... if you have some time to kill.


That was hilarious! That was all just before I joined GC. I missed all the fun. Sounds an awful lot like the same guy.


----------



## colchar

*Re: The official GC &amp;amp;quot;wtf @ kijiji&amp;amp;quot; thread*



knight_yyz said:


> I just saw an ad on kijiji that said no emails or texts please.


Their phone number will be provided and that is their preferred method of contact.

- - - Updated - - -



cheezyridr said:


> right now i have up a few ads on kijiji. i expect there will be weirdos. i've already had to tell one 4 frickin times that the price is what the price is and i will not drop it. if i turn you down once, why bother to ask 3 more times? why not just go away and find something else you can afford?



I once had someone make a stupidly low offer so I replied that the price had gone up $200. I figured since they had decided to start negotiating, I would play along. I received a reply freaking out that I had raised the price and telling me it was illegal to do so. I told them they were clueless and that a person could ask $10 million for a rubber band if they wanted. The person then responded that they were going to report me to the police for fraud. I told them to go ahead and really hope they did and wish I could have been a fly on the wall for that conversation.

- - - Updated - - -



bw66 said:


> Andy Fake.
> 
> Read:
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?36582-The-Yanina-Space
> 
> ... if you have some time to kill.



It must be the same guy. The person on Kijiji used the name Andy in the title and was located in Montreal - the poster here used the name Andy and was located in Montreal.


----------



## High/Deaf

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



colchar said:


> This ad is rather special:
> 
> _If it is the guitar you are into, then you must get Magazine 1 !
> 
> You Must !
> I have 3 free copies
> First clean the blackboard.
> 
> Then draw just 1 point upon the blackboard for them.
> 
> Then tell them this.......
> 
> BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-BLAH-
> 
> ......you this free Guitar Publication !
> 
> **********************************************_
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...le/1061651799?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I want a copy of this magazine.

I want to roll it up and then smoke it. 

Obviously some VERY goood shite!


----------



## Option1

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

I wonder if the magazine comes with a free tinfoil beanie with the guitar777.com logo on it. That would be a must have, I think.

The guy needs to get back on his medications before the black helicopters come for him.

Neil


----------



## bluzfish

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



Option1 said:


> I wonder if the magazine comes with a free tinfoil beanie with the guitar777.com logo on it. That would be a must have, I think.
> 
> The guy needs to get back on his medications before the black helicopters come for him.
> 
> Neil









.


----------



## cheezyridr

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

the very next day i saw the same guitar as mine for sale right here in town, on kijiji that was $200 more than what i'm pricing at. i almost wanted to send him a link.


----------



## shoretyus

3 ABBA vinyl records still in original jackets-Abba greatest hits volume 2, Voulez-Vous, Gracia por la musica. No scratches, just like new.Asking 45.00 for all three or 20.00 each


----------



## DrHook

When people lowball me with "would you accept/take $xxx?" I usually reply with "sure...I'll take $xxx, that'll hold it until you come up with the rest"


----------



## boyscout

The question du jour - will used prices be driven up by the rocketing cost of new guitars? - has been answered!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...r9/1061398201?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Very, very pretty guitar but IMO the seller is dreaming in washed-cherry technicolor offering it at $6K.


----------



## colchar

boyscout said:


> The question du jour - will used prices be driven up by the rocketing cost of new guitars? - has been answered!
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...r9/1061398201?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Very, very pretty guitar but IMO the seller is dreaming in washed-cherry technicolor offering it at $6K.



Yes, current prices are definitely driving up used prices. I have been searching around both Kijiji and Craigslist lately and cannot count the number of people who try to justify asking more than they paid for their guitar because of the current prices for new gear (ie. asking $550 for a MIM Standard that they paid less than $500 when brand new). 

Those who know what things are worth are never going to pay those stupid asking prices but it forces us to wade through more stupid ads while looking for realistic ones.


----------



## vadsy

Edmonton Dave Grohl fans possibly reacting to the rise of the US dollar. 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1062804602


----------



## cheezyridr

i had a guy who claimed to be named sam contact me repeatedly with lowball offers i refused. i even pointed out that there was the same model as mine but not as nice also for sale on kijiji and the guy was asking $150 more than me. i told him to go talk to that guy and wished him luck. that didn't even slow him down. i had to block his number.


----------



## colchar

vadsy said:


> Edmonton Dave Grohl fans possibly reacting to the rise of the US dollar.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1062804602
> 
> View attachment 13168



Wow. Just wow.

Doesn't that Boss FS-5L sell for less than $50 brand new?


----------



## allthumbs56

I had a rather odd exchange with a fellow who was selling some p/a items. He was asking $800 for the lot. I offered $450 for one item that represented a bit less than half of his total price. His response was that he wouldn't consider less than $600 for it. I pointed out that that meant he valued the other items at only $150 - $200. A week later he raised his price to $850, $900 a week after that, and when he hit $950 I decided that he didn't understand the concept of negoitation and letting the market determine price.

I bought elsewhere.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I seen a baby for sale on kijiji.
Also seen add called 40 year old man looking for an single 18-20 some year old female roommate lol 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Guest

Trade rare signed Wu tang vinyl for music gear










Very rare 12" original pressing of Wu tangs 36 chambers signed by raekwon the chef. 
Not many signed by this guy in existence. Feel free to check around. When he signed 
it he said he hadn't signed one in prob 15-20 years!

Got this signed while promoting the 2013 fila tour. Includes a fila crew tshirt( we did 
all the merchandizing for that North America tour.

Ideally I'm looking for a Gibson les paul but will entertain any and all offers. But please keep 
in mind how rare this piece is and anyone who knows what I have here will appreciate its value. 
I also have a 93 les paul studio deluxe in alpine white with ebony fretboard that I will include 
for the higher end gibson only. Traditional / classic / custom


----------



## High/Deaf

Autographs confound me.

To me they are a memory of having interaction with someone, someone I probably liked or respected or idolized or whatever. Other than that, the signature has absolutely no value at all. So to pay anything for someone else's memory, no thanks. To pay an exorbitant amount, no thanks to the power of a kazzzilllion. 

I wonder if these guys ever get any serious offers, let alone one close to the ridiculous amount they are asking. And does the buyer feel some sort of '3 degrees of connection' with the signor? Things that make me go: hmmmmm.


----------



## Guest

Same here. I have a couple of Triumph albums signed by Rik (I work with his bro in law). It's just something
personal for me. Sold a box of old records (crooners like Martin, Sinatra and old country) to a buddy at work 
for $20. It included an autographed Stompin' Tom album.


----------



## jbealsmusic

Recent exchange I had with a potential Kijiji buyer:

Buyer: "im intrested"
Me: "Great! Are you interested in the whole set or just one tool?" (set of power tools, buy all for one price or each separately for different prices)
Buyer: "what you sell"
Me: "I'm selling a set of power tools, as indicated in the ad you replied to. *link to ad* You can buy the whole set for $200 or make some offers if you only want one or two of the tools. Sound good?"
Buyer: "i want drill"
Me: "Ok. How does $60 sound?"
Buyer: "for whole set i pay 60 cash, pickup today"
Me: "No, $60 just for the drill. If you want the whole set, the price is $200."
Buyer: "u say price is $60, i pick up today"
Me: "You said you wanted the drill and I gave you a price for the drill ($60). For the whole set, I'm asking $200. If you'd like to make a different offer for the whole set, I'm all ears."
Buyer: "no, i wont deal with cheats"

I can't tell if these people are seriously clueless, just messing with me, or if my communication skills are really that awful. It's conversations like this that make me want to just ignore short/meaningless responses to ads. That was a solid 20 minutes of my life that I'll never get back.


----------



## bluzfish

That sounds like a bad SNL comedy routine.


----------



## allthumbs56

jbealsmusic said:


> Recent exchange I had with a potential Kijiji buyer:
> 
> Buyer: "im intrested"
> Me: "Great! Are you interested in the whole set or just one tool?" (set of power tools, buy all for one price or each separately for different prices)
> Buyer: "what you sell"
> Me: "I'm selling a set of power tools, as indicated in the ad you replied to. *link to ad* You can buy the whole set for $200 or make some offers if you only want one or two of the tools. Sound good?"
> Buyer: "i want drill"
> Me: "Ok. How does $60 sound?"
> Buyer: "for whole set i pay 60 cash, pickup today"
> Me: "No, $60 just for the drill. If you want the whole set, the price is $200."
> Buyer: "u say price is $60, i pick up today"
> Me: "You said you wanted the drill and I gave you a price for the drill ($60). For the whole set, I'm asking $200. If you'd like to make a different offer for the whole set, I'm all ears."
> Buyer: "no, i wont deal with cheats"
> 
> I can't tell if these people are seriously clueless, just messing with me, or if my communication skills are really that awful. It's conversations like this that make me want to just ignore short/meaningless responses to ads. That was a solid 20 minutes of my life that I'll never get back.


For some reason I imagined Boris Badinov as the buyer ............................... try it.


----------



## Electraglide

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classes-less...ography-addiction-recovery-program/1062703810
"Date Listed 07-Apr-15
Price 
$650.00
Address 813 3 Avenue South, Lethbridge, AB T1J 0H8
View map
LifeStar Alberta is an internationally recognized treatment program designed to help individuals, partners, and couples who struggle with pornography addiction and other sexually compulsive behaviour.

We provide a safe haven for individuals and their families struggling with the effects of pornography and sexual addictions. All are treated with respect and compassion, without judgment.

You will be gently guided through the recovery program by licensed therapists specifically trained in sexual addiction recovery.

Our Intensive Outpatient Program makes confronting your sexual addictions possible while maintaining your personal responsibilities.

The next 3-day INTENSIVE program is May 16, 17, & 18th in Lethbridge, Alberta. Cost is $650.00 per person or $1200.00 per couple. This program is for individuals or couples age 18 years or older.

Call 403-849-7827 to find out more information or go to our website at www.lifestaralberta.com

Recovery from compulsive sexual behaviour IS possible!"

18 years or older? As I recall, the years under 18 were as bad if not worse. Sex was always on your mind and a lot of the porn....at least for guys, involved various catalogs, Eatons, Simpson Sears etc. and the Natn'l Geo. As far as couples go, don't various counselors say that as a couple you should have common interests.
"What shall we watch tonight dear, Debbie does Dallas or I Am Curious Yellow?".


----------



## bzrkrage

The new, but elusive "Gibson Ibantez"

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calga...ed/1064053079?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> The new, but elusive "Gibson Ibantez"
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calga...ed/1064053079?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


A Gibson Ibantez with a hard case with stickers?

I've been looking for one of those since high school.
It is certainly tempting!


----------



## djmarcelca

bzrkrage said:


> The new, but elusive "Gibson Ibantez"
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calga...ed/1064053079?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



That's an Ibanez GIO GART 60. 
About 200.00 new
dude's asking way too much


----------



## boyscout

bzrkrage said:


> The new, but elusive "Gibson Ibantez"
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calga...ed/1064053079?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Good one. I'd guess that a dumb thief could make an error like that. Not likely someone who previously purchased the guitar.


----------



## zontar

djmarcelca said:


> That's an Ibanez GIO GART 60.
> About 200.00 new
> dude's asking way too much


But it's got a hard case *WITH*​ stickers!


----------



## Guest

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/belle...ad/1064606006?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
would trade for an acoustic guitar an alex ovechkin limited edition autographed bobblehead.


----------



## Diablo

djmarcelca said:


> That's an Ibanez GIO GART 60.
> About 200.00 new
> dude's asking way too much


But his is the Gibson one, therefore its worth way more.


----------



## bw66

This one struck me as funny...

A whole bunch of "new-in-box" roadcases:


----------



## cheezyridr

although they are no longer for sale, i left the ads up for my guitars because no one was responding anyhow. today i get 3 ridiculously lowball offers. i've decided that any others i get, i will send them links to epis and squires, pointing out that those might be more in line with what they can afford. anyone have any other suggestions? i've decided to leave the ads up in case i get some more lowballers. i have no intentions of selling them now


----------



## Guest

'I'll accept that offer as a deposit. Get back to me when you have the rest'.


----------



## cheezyridr

good one!!!


----------



## bzrkrage

MXR M-66 sold, to Kijidiot.
Ad states,"Firm, no power."
so, after setting up a rig for him to try it out, he then asked what else I had for sale.
mentioned the TC Spark, "Too expensive, what bout that amp you have?"
"no, sorry, not for sale."
"Do you have a delay or lush reverb?"
"Yeah, but not for sale"
"Will you be selling it soon?"
"No."
"How about that guitar stand you have there? Is that for sale?"
"Look, do you want the pedal I do have for sale?"
"Yes. Now, how about a discount?"
"Sorry, ad said "Price firm""
"Ok. Do you have change for $100?"
"No. that's for you to organise. I'm not a shop."
"So, how much for the table saw?"
"Not for sale"
"I'll take the pedal."
"Ok, thanks"




"Why you not give me the power supply? Doesn't it come with it?"






Kijitiot.:sAng_scream:


----------



## Kerry Brown

I don't understand the negative attitude. You are selling something on a site that has free ads. Of course you are going to get lowball offers. I often send people lowball offers if they have had the item for sale for a month or more. Sometimes they accept the offer, sometimes they don't. What's the big deal? You're selling something. I'm in the market to buy it. We either make a bargain or don't then both move on. Your item is only worth what the market will pay. What you paid for it, what it sells for new, how much you think its worth, are all irrelevant. If you don't want to sell it take the ad down and you won't have to deal with lowballers.


----------



## bzrkrage

Kerry Brown said:


> I don't understand the *negative attitude*. You are selling something on a site that has free ads. Of course you are going to get lowball offers. I often send people lowball offers if they have had the item for sale for a month or more. Sometimes they accept the offer, sometimes they don't. What's the big deal? You're selling something. I'm in the market to buy it. We either make a bargain or don't then both move on. Your item is only worth what the market will pay. What you paid for it, what it sells for new, how much you think its worth, are all irrelevant. If you don't want to sell it take the ad down and you won't have to deal with lowballers.


Woooow there Kerry, reign it in there, no negative attitude here.

Just having a laugh, that when we spoke on the phone prior to the deal, that we agreed "Firm price & no power supply"

Then the whole "So can I buy random things in you garage?"

THIS thread is for "WTF Kjiji", I thing the person who bought my pedal deserves a "WTF!"

Rant over.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I guess I woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning. Two posts that people think are directed at them. My apologies.


----------



## guitarman2

Kerry Brown said:


> I don't understand the negative attitude. You are selling something on a site that has free ads. Of course you are going to get lowball offers. I often send people lowball offers if they have had the item for sale for a month or more. Sometimes they accept the offer, sometimes they don't. What's the big deal? You're selling something. I'm in the market to buy it. We either make a bargain or don't then both move on. Your item is only worth what the market will pay. What you paid for it, what it sells for new, how much you think its worth, are all irrelevant. If you don't want to sell it take the ad down and you won't have to deal with lowballers.



I agree with you. The only thing that I get a little miffed over is when you lowballers complain about being ignored by me.


----------



## cheezyridr

i don't have a problem with someone trying to get a sweeter deal. that's natural. but how many times do you put up with someone asking the same question? i think there is also a limit to how much of a discount to ask for.


----------



## Guest

(GUITAR) HAND SIGNED BY;

JUMBO ACOUSTIC* NOVA* GUITAR!
HAND SIGNED BY;
* THE OSMONDS
* PAUL BRANDT
* EMERSON DRIVE
* THE ROAD HAMMERS
* DEAN BRODY
* JESSE FARRELL
* JUSTIN HINES
(WITH PROOF OF PHOTO'S OF EACH SIGNING GUITAR)
ONLY-* $320* (FIRM) TAKES IT
(JUST MAKE AN APPOINTMENT TO SEE GUITAR)


----------



## Electraglide

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



laristotle said:


> (GUITAR) HAND SIGNED BY;
> 
> JUMBO ACOUSTIC* NOVA* GUITAR!
> HAND SIGNED BY;
> * THE OSMONDS
> * PAUL BRANDT
> * EMERSON DRIVE
> * THE ROAD HAMMERS
> * DEAN BRODY
> * JESSE FARRELL
> * JUSTIN HINES
> (WITH PROOF OF PHOTO'S OF EACH SIGNING GUITAR)
> ONLY-* $320* (FIRM) TAKES IT
> (JUST MAKE AN APPOINTMENT TO SEE GUITAR)


There's probably a market for that guitar here.

- - - Updated - - -



cheezyridr said:


> i don't have a problem with someone trying to get a sweeter deal. that's natural. but how many times do you put up with someone asking the same question? i think there is also a limit to how much of a discount to ask for.


You don't want to put up with dumb questions? Pull the ad then you won't have to answer any questions.


----------



## rollingdam

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

Do not hire this guy to do guitar and amp repairs/mods:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...00/1067435427?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Moot

smorgdonkey said:


> ... This is the point: Those bands aren't punk bands. They are bands that made a formula out of punk for wannabe angry kids. Vat of pablum, plop, punk song....


"Vat of Pablum" has to be the best band name since "Gary King and The Enablers!"
May I use it if I ever form a soft-punk band?


----------



## Guest

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



rollingdam said:


> Do not hire this guy to do guitar and amp repairs/mods:
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...00/1067435427?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


lol. yeah, great repair.


----------



## rollingdam

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

Where did he find these casters?


----------



## DrHook

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

Have a 97 Les Paul double cut up on the local Kijiji and got a couple of cute responses both who gave me the runaround and I'm 99% sure are scammers, so I'll post their emails in case anyone else runs across them. 

*From:* [email protected] I'm interested to buy. Do you accept payment by certified of cheque?
_When I said no, that if he was serious enough to go to the bank and get a certified cheque then seeing as how he was already there.....pull out the cash.
his response...._
*From:* [email protected] I cannot pick up will have my shipping agent come to your home with the cheque.
_Ahh the old shipping agent ruse....nice try bucko_


This one made me laugh...because it's obvious they don't read the details of the ad or my responses, they just look at the potential dollar figure they might be able to get out of you.
*From:* [email protected] Hi,how we go about the price of this post. get back to me in asap cuz am interested in buying it.Thanks
*My Reply:* I'm not sure what you're asking but if you want to negotiate the price then I'm sorry but the answer is no, the price is a set price.
*His Reply:* What's your final price - Sent from my BlackBerry 10 smartphone.
*My Reply:* My final price is $8000 because you obviously don't know how to read. ~ (Yes...I inflated the price somewhat for his benefit )
*His Reply:* I think the price of $8000 is fair enough, so just send me you paypal email so that I can make the payment. 
_At that point I wasn't going to bother replying because if he had made any kind of bogus payment using a fraudulent credit card, my PayPal account would be tied up forever. But it goes to show...they're out there ...just waiting for the next sucker to say ...YES!_


----------



## Adcandour

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



DrHook said:


> Have a 97 Les Paul double cut up on the local Kijiji and got a couple of cute responses both who gave me the runaround and I'm 99% sure are scammers, so I'll post their emails in case anyone else runs across them.
> 
> *From:* [email protected] I'm interested to buy. Do you accept payment by certified of cheque?
> _When I said no, that if he was serious enough to go to the bank and get a certified cheque then seeing as how he was already there.....pull out the cash.
> his response...._
> *From:* [email protected] I cannot pick up will have my shipping agent come to your home with the cheque.
> _Ahh the old shipping agent ruse....nice try bucko_
> 
> 
> This one made me laugh...because it's obvious they don't read the details of the ad or my responses, they just look at the potential dollar figure they might be able to get out of you.
> *From:* [email protected] Hi,how we go about the price of this post. get back to me in asap cuz am interested in buying it.Thanks
> *My Reply:* I'm not sure what you're asking but if you want to negotiate the price then I'm sorry but the answer is no, the price is a set price.
> *His Reply:* What's your final price - Sent from my BlackBerry 10 smartphone.
> *My Reply:* My final price is $8000 because you obviously don't know how to read. ~ (Yes...I inflated the price somewhat for his benefit )
> *His Reply:* I think the price of $8000 is fair enough, so just send me you paypal email so that I can make the payment.
> _At that point I wasn't going to bother replying because if he had made any kind of bogus payment using a fraudulent credit card, my PayPal account would be tied up forever. But it goes to show...they're out there ...just waiting for the next sucker to say ...YES!_


That's when you ask if they can deposit direct into your Goatse. When they ask what that is, you send them a pic of goatse. Why?


----------



## DrHook

LMAO...I remembered the first time I saw that....was happy to forget it....thanks for the reminder :sAng_scream:


----------



## Adcandour

DrHook said:


> LMAO...I remembered the first time I saw that....was happy to forget it....thanks for the reminder :sAng_scream:


Haha, I believe he set the tone for the internet.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> That's when you ask if they can deposit direct into your Goatse.


now that was good.


----------



## Guest

I will change your guitar string for cheap price $15

hello I know how to change strings like a pro I been chinging string for about 
4 years now I can change eletric guitars acoustic (no classic guitars) 
Im doing this pravite business because I need money for college 
you are responbile to bring a new pack a strings I dont provide it 

email me if your intressted or text me I wont answer your calls


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> I will change your guitar string for cheap price $15
> 
> hello I know how to change strings like a pro I been chinging string for about
> 4 years now I can change eletric guitars acoustic (no classic guitars)
> Im doing this pravite business because I need money for college
> you are responbile to bring a new pack a strings I dont provide it
> 
> email me if your intressted or text me I wont answer your calls




So, then technically just changing my g-string would run me about $2.50

Shame my cell is a business line.


----------



## Lola

Nice gluteus maximus!


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> So, then technically just changing my g-string would run me about $2.50
> 
> Shame my cell is a business line.
> 
> View attachment 13527


$2.50 to change the string and $300 to polish the fret and set the intonation probably.


----------



## Adcandour

Electraglide said:


> $2.50 to change the string and $300 to polish the fret and set the intonation probably.


$300?!?

i can get at least 3 illiterate instrument handlers for that price.


----------



## RedVally

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...ck/1028681943?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

RedVally said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musical-instrument/winnipeg/van-halen-evh-guitar-pick/1028681943?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Pick is red with white & black print..........has "EVH (Logo)" on one side and "Frankenstrat
> (Logo)" on the other side --- See pics which shows both sides * $40*


Ha! His 'other ad' is just as funny.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...pearl-jam-eddie-vedder-guitar-pick/1056995462

Selling a vintage black Eddie Vedder guitar pick. One side has a " EV" and the other side has a "23" *$80*


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> 'I'll accept that offer as a deposit. Get back to me when you have the rest'.


Tried this one last week.
Had a pedal for $80 firm, got an email with just "$40" no name, or "I'll offer you...."
So I sent the laristotle quote.
Whoopppppps!!! 

I got this (names & naughty words changed to protect the innocent.)

"F$&@ you (Name). Your asking price is like brand new a$$hole. Don't bother to reply, I've blocked your addressed. Learn never ever to start Internet fights with your real name and phone number you f$&@ing tool! If you don't like someone's offer just ignore it, don't play be a smart a$$."

Ahhwell, not everybody has a sense of humor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

lol. now that's funny. especially when he says 
'If you don't like someone's offer just ignore it, don't play be a smart a$$'.
he can't follow his own advice?


----------



## davetcan

Superb command of the English language.



bzrkrage said:


> "F$&@ you (Name). Your asking price is like brand new a$$hole. Don't bother to reply, I've blocked your addressed. Learn never ever to start Internet fights with your real name and phone number you f$&@ing tool! If you don't like someone's offer just ignore it, don't play be a smart a$$."
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56

adcandour said:


> $300?!?
> 
> i can get at least 3 illiterate instrument handlers for that price.


You won't get much else trolling with such little bait :smile-new:


----------



## bluzfish

bzrkrage said:


> Tried this one last week.
> Had a pedal for $80 firm, got an email with just "$40" no name, or "I'll offer you...."
> *So I sent the laristotle quote*.
> Whoopppppps!!!
> 
> I got this (names & naughty words changed to protect the innocent.)
> 
> "F$&@ you (Name). Your asking price is like brand new a$$hole. Don't bother to reply, I've blocked your addressed. Learn never ever to start Internet fights with your real name and phone number you f$&@ing tool! If you don't like someone's offer just ignore it, don't play be a smart a$$."
> 
> Ahhwell, not everybody has a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell him the devil made you do it and give him laristotle's name and contact info.


----------



## Lola

bluzfish said:


> Tell him the devil made you do it and give him laristotle's name and contact info.


lol lol lol lol


----------



## GTmaker

maybe I missed something but 

look what you can get for 3,500 good old Canadian loonies
G.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ki...er/1069783461?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Electraglide

GTmaker said:


> maybe I missed something but
> 
> look what you can get for 3,500 good old Canadian loonies
> G.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ki...er/1069783461?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


 Siriouse inqueris only....well it is a bass after all.


----------



## High/Deaf

I bet that Pioneer sub gets all the way down to 80Hz. Killer bass, no doubt. Maybe he meant the guitar. But its not killer either. Maybe he doesn't have a clue. That would be so unique in the kijiji world.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Here's a 'loot' for sale. 
http://m.kijiji.ca/other-musical-instrument/ottawa/loot/v?adId=1069954529&locationId=1700185



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

This one is pretty special:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/cole-...mp/1069947547?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## allthumbs56

colchar said:


> This one is pretty special:
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/cole-...mp/1069947547?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


You can tell a lot about a seller by whether or not they make the bed before taking pictures...................


----------



## Lola

allthumbs56 said:


> You can tell a lot about a seller by whether or not they make the bed before taking pictures...................


I would agree with you. You would think if your selling something, anything that you would have it in an esthetically pleasing back ground!

I think I might just pass this up because of the messy bed scenario!


----------



## guitarman2

I have an old set of speakers on Kijiji for $100. I get a call from a crazy frenchman in Montreal that just has to have these speakers. He's been looking for these forever. He's going to leave Montreal at about midnight to get here Friday morning (I told him I work from home Friday) and then head straight back to Montreal. He's only coming here for these speakers. WTF???
He did inquire about shipping but I told him the speakers are fairly big and very heavy and really wouldn't be worth shipping. I actually can't be bothered shipping $100 speakers and have no real good way of packing them. I actually tried to talk him out of coming as they aren't worth that long of a trip. He's called me 3 times today and he seems hell bent on driving down here for the speakers.


----------



## Guest

I have to ask. What kind of speakers are worth a six hour drive?


----------



## guitarman2

laristotle said:


> I have to ask. What kind of speakers are worth a six hour drive?



Well to me they aren't worth an hours drive. They are a pair of Magnat all ribbon 7P. I bought them about 4 years ago for $150 and am selling them for $100. I'm only selling them cause I don't have the room for them right now. For the money they sound really good. They are worth it for someone thats fairly close by. 
The guy from Montreal had a pair and knows what they are and wants them bad.
I talked to my wife last night and it looks like we may be going to Ottawa this month to see her cousin. So I'm going to tell the guy not to come. I don't mind holding on to the speakers for him and bringing them down to Ottawa so he doesn't have to drive so far.


----------



## mhammer

I liked the spirit and writing on this one. Lotsa genuine fun to read.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ot...nd/1021504439?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Electraglide

I searched for guitars on Kijiji here and this came up.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-garage-sale-...le/1069263581?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Poster Contact Information

View poster's other Ads

Email poster
Can't read the code?
Listen to the code
captchaImage Verification code
Send me a copy of email

Kijiji filters emails for security reasons.
By clicking on "Send Email", you consent to this action in accordance with our Terms of Use & Privacy Policy.

Important Safety Warning:

Avoid fraud by meeting all sellers in-person to pay for items. Kijiji does not offer any transaction or payment services. Read More Safety Tips
Date Listed 03-May-15
Address 48 Page Avenue, North York, ON M2K 2B4
View map
Event Date(s) 03-Jun-15
Start Time 00:00
For Sale By Owner
Yard sale will be held from 10-5 at 48 page avenue. Items from household to sport goods, games, books, collectibles and more. Also items such as guitar, bicycles, items new in box, couches, kitchen table, ikea shelving units, new items beig added all day!
I'm wondering how to convince the wife to let me go yard saleing someplace in Ontario. If I leave now I might be there by June 3.


----------



## Lola

Is this your "witching hour" Mr EG? We always seem to be here after 2 am for some reason. We are the perpetual nighthawks of the forum!

I really do relish staying up after the family has gone to bed.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Is this your "witching hour" Mr EG? We always seem to be here after 2 am for some reason. We are the perpetual nighthawks of the forum!
> 
> I really do relish staying up after the family has gone to bed.


My Warlocking hr? You have to remember that there's a bit of a time difference here. 2am your time is 11 pm or so here I think. Tonight, among other things I was watching the northern lights for a while. As far as the two of us being together, here, late at night, alone....sh, no one's supposed to know. Sorta like a drive in movie.
Anyway, it's now about 2 am here so I'm going to crash.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

My spider-sense is tingling on this one, mostly due to the complete lack of info on Japanese telecasters resembling this one. The pictures arent good enough to tell. Fakery?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/kitch...on/1071697672?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

[h=1]TELECASTER TL62B/QT CRS Cherry Sunburst Limited Edition[/h]Recently imported from FENDER JAPAN 
Beautiful Cherry Sunburst Quilted Top with double creme binding. 
Mint condition. 
Played lightly less than 1 hour simply for testing. Basically, it's still new. 
Includes new Fender hard shell case and all paperwork including uncompleted warranty registration card.


----------



## Guest

BB KING SIGNED EPIPHONE LUCILLE $4999.00

I had the pleasure of visiting with BB at the Windsor Casino in 2011 when he signed this new Epiphone Lucille. 
Similar guitars have sold on the internet for over $7000 Canadian. Here is your opportunity to own a piece of
blues history. Serious replies only. All spam or abuse will be reported to Kijiji


----------



## Milkman

Wow, too soon.


----------



## Lola

This is disgusting! I am going to go and comment on her page~! No respect for the King of Blues!!

Can't diss her publicly. Too bad!


----------



## JBFairthorne

There's ALWAYS some scumbag that sees dollar signs and wants to cash in. Besides...it's a fn Epiphone.


----------



## ed2000

Re: BB King signed Epi

The name of this respected business is Broadway Music in Orangeville.


----------



## DrHook

buckaroobanzai said:


> My spider-sense is tingling on this one, mostly due to the complete lack of info on Japanese telecasters resembling this one. The pictures arent good enough to tell. Fakery?
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/kitch...on/1071697672?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> *TELECASTER TL62B/QT CRS Cherry Sunburst Limited Edition*
> 
> Recently imported from FENDER JAPAN
> Beautiful Cherry Sunburst Quilted Top with double creme binding.
> Mint condition.
> Played lightly less than 1 hour simply for testing. Basically, it's still new.
> Includes new Fender hard shell case and all paperwork including uncompleted warranty registration card.


The case is genuine  I hate when people use product shots instead of the actual guitar for sale. That to me is a bit of a red flag. As to whether Fender Japan made a guitar like that..they most definitely did, I've watched Fender Japan guitars for a few years now and have grown to trust their quality over north american offerings.


----------



## rollingdam

wishful thinking
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...nt/1074232918?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/gatin...ss/1074208015?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

feeling nostalgic?

7 Guitar Road Case.


----------



## High/Deaf

Now there's a flashback.

I used to party with Killer Dwarves and KickAxe. I think. Or was it just a halucination? Or is this the illusion and that was real?

Actually, great guys, lots of fun and not big enough (pun totally intended) to be arseholes.


----------



## Beach Bob

I somehow met one of the Dwarves in the early mid-80s.... after the fame sort of thing... he was a very decent guy. I want to think he was the drummer, but time has faded most of that kind of detail from that era of my life...


----------



## DrHook

Russ the drummer was from Selkirk Manitoba and used to come visit at the bar I DJ'd at when he had off time and came to visit family. I also worked a few shows with them, really decent guys. Ahh the 80's...come back....come back!.....oh wait...that's my hair I want back.....or at least enough to cover my head...keep the mullet


----------



## colchar

I think these sold for like half that when new.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...ck/1073497092?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> Now there's a flashback.
> 
> I used to party with Killer Dwarves and KickAxe. I think. Or was it just a halucination? Or is this the illusion and that was real?
> 
> Actually, great guys, lots of fun and not big enough (pun totally intended) to be arseholes.


And so did I!~ Russ Graham was a friend of my former guitar teacher Earl Johnson formerly with the band Moxy. Russ's voice is punched now though. He sounds like he smokes 2 pkgs of smokes a day. He has lost it. Nice guy though!


----------



## Diablo

JBFairthorne said:


> There's ALWAYS some scumbag that sees dollar signs and wants to cash in. Besides...it's a fn Epiphone.


I don't see the big deal....it doesn't seem disrespectful in any way to me. opportunistic, perhaps....but that's the name of the game in memorabilia.
paying for someones signature always seemed idiotic to me. a friend of the family is in the NHL and ive received signed merch as gifts...cant remember the last time ive looked at it. but if someones into it, and willing to pay, who are we to judge? it doesn't make them a scumbag, theyre just testing the market value.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> And so did I!~ Russ Graham was a friend of my former guitar teacher Earl Johnson formerly with the band Moxy. Russ's voice is punched now though. He sounds like he smokes 2 pkgs of smokes a day. He has lost it. Nice guy though!


I hope he hasn't crashed this hard http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?70730-Scott-Weiland-needs-help!

Of course it would take alot more than ciggies to get to where he is.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> I hope he hasn't crashed this hard http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?70730-Scott-Weiland-needs-help!
> 
> Of course it would take alot more than ciggies to get to where he is.


I sure he had many other clandestine activities that he pursued. He can sure pack away the beer.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm saying this price, the guy is dreaming. you can get an unbroken one for that, maybe $50 more. ebay completed listings confirm i am correct. i know this guy, i didn't know he was like this though

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...ed/1076093708?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Well, here's a Les Paul Studio selling for twice the price it was new:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...14/1076800639?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## cheezyridr

if i understand what i'm looking at it's closer to 4x's the market value


----------



## Adcandour

Lord-Humongous said:


> Well, here's a Les Paul Studio selling for twice the price it was new:
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...14/1076800639?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Definitely something wrong with that guy.


----------



## Guest

Big personality! Better voice

Decided this morning I'm gunna let one of your classic rock cover bands hire me as your singer.
My singing experience is wide, from long road trips to singing in the shower to the 3 min drive to the corner store.

Skills- singing just about always
-great at one on one lessons just kidding I rock 
- I got wicked hat game
- Beard is softer then the bed you sleep on
- I am the next wave of cashing cheques and taking names
-call or don't call I'm gunna sing anyway.
FU""ing peace


----------



## garrettdavis275

laristotle said:


> Big personality! Better voice
> 
> Decided this morning I'm gunna let one of your classic rock cover bands hire me as your singer.
> My singing experience is wide, from long road trips to singing in the shower to the 3 min drive to the corner store.
> 
> Skills- singing just about always
> -great at one on one lessons just kidding I rock
> - I got wicked hat game
> - Beard is softer then the bed you sleep on
> - I am the next wave of cashing cheques and taking names
> -call or don't call I'm gunna sing anyway.
> FU""ing peace


^^^ Looks like Phil Anselmo really let himself go. Still acts like Phil Anselmo tho.


----------



## Lola

As a female I am hesitant about some of the adds on Kijiji. I never announce the fact that I am when I am answering adds. Do I have a reason to be leery?


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I would find it very strange if someone were to announce that they were a female when replying to one of my ads. Imagine I sent a woman a reply announcing that I was a man... I just look at the person's name and treat everyone equally - male or female.


----------



## Guest

The Ultimate Metal Guitar!

Title says it all. Satan himself could not forge a more majestic beast. 
This f&@#er is pretty heavy both sound wise and in weight. 

The body is an acrylic see through. Swapped the pickups for these 
ball crushing high voltage ones. And they are red which looks cool as [email protected]
Also swapped all the hardware for this dope metal swag including the pickup 
switch cover, pickup covers, knobs, truss rod cover and tuning pegs. 
Simply put, this guitar pisses excellence. 

Legend has it that this guitar will bring Dio back from the dead to save the 
universe with his metal powers. Never tried. 

I'm looking for trade. Ideally I'm trying for a Gibson Les Paul or a strat but open to offers. 
I'm also a pretty big fan of money. $550 if cash. 

Cheers!


----------



## Lola

Lord-Humongous said:


> I would find it very strange if someone were to announce that they were a female when replying to one of my ads. Imagine I sent a woman a reply announcing that I was a man... I just look at the person's name and treat everyone equally - male or female.


No you don't understand what I am saying. Let's face it! There are a lot mentally depraved and unbalanced people in the world. I am always looking for people to jam on Kijiji with and while it sounds sweet and rosy I could very well be there next potential victim.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Oh, ok. I thought you were replying to for sale ads.


----------



## Lola

Lord-Humongous said:


> Oh, ok. I thought you were replying to for sale ads.


Phillip Markoff, the Craigslist murderer! He murdered someone answering his add!


----------



## garrettdavis275

Lola said:


> Phillip Markoff, the Craigslist murderer! He murdered someone answering his add!


So you've kinda answered your own question... do you have reason to be leery? Yup, probably. Hasn't got anything to do with gender either, it's a jungle out there. There's gonna be some animals.


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> No you don't understand what I am saying. Let's face it! There are a lot mentally depraved and unbalanced people in the world. I am always looking for people to jam on Kijiji with and while it sounds sweet and rosy I could very well be there next potential victim.


You should treat Jam meetings like you would if you were online dating!


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> As a female I am hesitant about some of the adds on Kijiji. I never announce the fact that I am when I am answering adds. Do I have a reason to be leery?


Yes. Always bring someone else with you when going to look at something or have someone come to you, preferably a man.


----------



## Electraglide

Hamstrung said:


> You should treat Jam meetings like you would if you were online dating!


Yup, I had an online date and now I've married and in the flat lands for 10 years.


----------



## Lola

I honestly lost all train of rational thought. This bass player and I emailed each other back and forth for a couple of days. I was beyond excited and I told him that this was rather stupid and that we should just text each other because I have no email access on my phone so I like an idiot gave him my cell number. I haven't heard hide nor hair of him. I really am an idiot for doing so. With my email and phone number very smart people can find out more than I would like them to about me. Yes I deserve the "Stellar Stupidity award"! Go ahead and tell me what a dumb thing that was to do. I deserve it.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I honestly lost all train of rational thought. This bass player and I emailed each other back and forth for a couple of days. I was beyond excited and I told him that this was rather stupid and that we should just text each other because I have no email access on my phone so I like an idiot gave him my cell number. I haven't heard hide nor hair of him. I really am an idiot for doing so. With my email and phone number very smart people can find out more than I would like them to about me. Yes I deserve the "Stellar Stupidity award"! Go ahead and tell me what a dumb thing that was to do. I deserve it.


Bad Lola.....getting excited about a bass player. That's why I have a "safe" email acct or 2 and I don't give out my cell number. The house number is safe also.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Bad Lola.....getting excited about a bass player. That's why I have a "safe" email acct or 2 and I don't give out my cell number. The house number is safe also.


I can for a fee, change my cell number.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I can for a fee, change my cell number.


Depending on your carrier you can change a lot of info, such as your address. When I moved here from B.C. there was no charge to change my cell number from a B.C. number to an Ab. number. I have a Samsung cell. I can add any number that calls me to a "reject list". Sort of like blocking the call.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Depending on your carrier you can change a lot of info, such as your address. When I moved here from B.C. there was no charge to change my cell number from a B.C. number to an Ab. number. I have a Samsung cell. I can add any number that calls me to a "reject list". Sort of like blocking the call.


On the Rogers plan that I have it's $30!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> On the Rogers plan that I have it's $30!


I was Pay Go...$100 a year. When I changed to Virgin I kept my old number, no charge.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> I honestly lost all train of rational thought. This bass player and I emailed each other back and forth for a couple of days. I was beyond excited and I told him that this was rather stupid and that we should just text each other because I have no email access on my phone so I like an idiot gave him my cell number. I haven't heard hide nor hair of him. I really am an idiot for doing so. With my email and phone number very smart people can find out more than I would like them to about me. Yes I deserve the "Stellar Stupidity award"! Go ahead and tell me what a dumb thing that was to do. I deserve it.


You're lucky, you gave it to a bass player. They can't find the groove with a GPS and 4 fricken 810 Ampeg cabs. The safest thing you could do is give him all your info, he'll either just eat it or lose it.


----------



## Guest

3 LED ZEPPELIN CONCERT PROGRAMS & 1 CONCERT TICKET STUB

PLEASE READ ENTIRE AD AND CHECK MAP BEFORE REPLYING. ( looking for guitar gear to trade, list of items I'm 
looking for to trade is after description ) I have a 1975 Led Zeppelin "Earl's Court" concert program w/Ticket stub, 
a 1977 Led Zeppelin Live at Madison Square Gardens concert program and a 1979 Led Zeppelin Live at Knebworth 
concert program. All in excellent condition and all pages are intact and present. If you want to buy them for cash 
without trade, I want $200 for the 1975 program w/ticket stub, $150 each for the other 2 concert programs. A 
total of $500 cash takes everything. My trade interests are: Gibson USA guitars ( I would throw in the difference 
in cash if need be ), Marshall amps, Boss effect pedals ( only Boss pedals ), Fender USA guitars ( I would throw in 
the difference in cash if need be ), Boss BR-900 or BR-1600 digital recorder w/memory cards. Absolutely no Asian 
guitars whatsoever. I'm only interested in the items in my list, please don't send me any other trade offers other 
than what I'm asking for ? Thanks. FEEL FREE TO VIEW MY OTHER ADS FOR MORE COLLECTABLES. If you are 
interested please leave me a local number and best time to call you ? NO NUMBER, NO REPLY. Pick up only. If you 
see my ads then they are available


----------



## GTmaker

This is something new ...
Why didnt I think of it...?

G.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ki...le/1077355657?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Diablo

This seems shady to me....
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/markh...os/1071677875?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
expecting offers, but no actual pics, and how many people get R8's as "gifts" that they don't want?
but in fairness, he says he has all the case candy, so who knows?
But IMo, if youre trying to sell something for $3-4k, take the 10min to take and post some pics ffs.


----------



## JBFairthorne

GTmaker said:


> This is something new ...
> Why didnt I think of it...?
> 
> G.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ki...le/1077355657?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Pretty picky for a frikken beggar.


----------



## rollingdam

JBFairthorne said:


> Pretty picky for a frikken beggar.



I guess he figures he is entitled- a spoiled brat


----------



## nonreverb

Wow...That's a pretty brazen request.


----------



## Steadfastly

GTmaker said:


> This is something new ...
> Why didnt I think of it...?
> 
> G.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ki...le/1077355657?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


He is a very accommodating and thoughtful chap. He says he will actually pick up the free amp himself.


----------



## boyscout

Lola said:


> As a female I am hesitant about some of the adds on Kijiji. I never announce the fact that I am when I am answering adds. Do I have a reason to be leery?


I'm very much able to look after myself and yet I'm cautious and suspicion-driven through all stages of a kijiji transaction. You have extra reason to be cautious since you're likely a WHOLE lot more attractive than I am.

So far - touch wood - I haven't had a single bad experience in kijiji transactions. I've even let some buyers come to my house.

I've had experiences leading me to end transactions before completion though. There are wackos, time-wasters, and even nefarious types out there. Lots of pre-transaction communication through a discardable email address, and through a phone that doesn't broadcast your number, and heightened sensitivity and suspicion, can reduce risks. Think through how the transaction should be done to keep you safe and comfortable, and then be very clear and firm in communicating those conditions to the buyer. A shopping mall, while open and busy, can be useful; let the buyer leave before you do. Take someone with you, and have that person stay back a bit and watch what's going on around you. And more, but if you think about it you can figure it out yourself.

Regarding the guy who got your phone number and then you never heard from him again, that in itself may not be a bad sign. It's unfortunately natural in internet selling for a "buyer" to seem strongly interested and then suddenly disappear. "Strongly interested" perhaps because they want YOUR interest and attention so they can begin working you in their favor. "Suddenly disappear" perhaps because they got cold feet, didn't have the money, were looking to lowball you and then sensed you wouldn't bend over, found another guitar, yada, yada, yada. It's more likely this than that he's now stalking you. But you're right, lesson learned, don't give ANY track-able information in kijiji transactions until you're confident about the person you're giving it to.


----------



## Milkman

GTmaker said:


> This is something new ...
> Why didnt I think of it...?
> 
> G.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ki...le/1077355657?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


At least he's clear about what he's looking for, LOL.


----------



## Electraglide

GTmaker said:


> This is something new ...
> Why didnt I think of it...?
> 
> G.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ki...le/1077355657?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


There's been ads like this on Kijiji for a long time. Depending what you're asking for you'd be surprised on how often this works.


----------



## cheezyridr

works a treat on freecycle, that's for sure. i've seen people recieve cars that were safetied and ready to go


----------



## Milkman

Ok, well if anyone on this site is looking to give away a Porsche 911 (any model year would be fine), I would lovingly care for it and drive it only in summer.

I'll even come pick it up.


----------



## Lola

boyscout said:


> I'm very much able to look after myself and yet I'm cautious and suspicion-driven through all stages of a kijiji transaction. You have extra reason to be cautious since you're likely a WHOLE lot more attractive than I am.
> 
> So far - touch wood - I haven't had a single bad experience in kijiji transactions. I've even let some buyers come to my house.
> 
> I've had experiences leading me to end transactions before completion though. There are wackos, time-wasters, and even nefarious types out there. Lots of pre-transaction communication through a discardable email address, and through a phone that doesn't broadcast your number, and heightened sensitivity and suspicion, can reduce risks. Think through how the transaction should be done to keep you safe and comfortable, and then be very clear and firm in communicating those conditions to the buyer. A shopping mall, while open and busy, can be useful; let the buyer leave before you do. Take someone with you, and have that person stay back a bit and watch what's going on around you. And more, but if you think about it you can figure it out yourself.
> 
> Regarding the guy who got your phone number and then you never heard from him again, that in itself may not be a bad sign. It's unfortunately natural in internet selling for a "buyer" to seem strongly interested and then suddenly disappear. "Strongly interested" perhaps because they want YOUR interest and attention so they can begin working you in their favor. "Suddenly disappear" perhaps because they got cold feet, didn't have the money, were looking to lowball you and then sensed you wouldn't bend over, found another guitar, yada, yada, yada. It's more likely this than that he's now stalking you. But you're right, lesson learned, don't give ANY track-able information in kijiji transactions until you're confident about the person you're giving it to.


Boyscout you have it wrong! I am answering adds for finding people that I can jam with! Your right though! I should get a disposable email addy!
.


----------



## Kenmac

Lola said:


> Boyscout you have it wrong! I am answering adds for finding people that I can jam with! Your right though! I should get a disposable email addy!
> .


Lola, if you're looking for something like that, check out this website: http://www.mailinator.com/


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I am answering adds for finding people that I can jam with!


I can't recall if I mentioned this in another thread.
I recently placed an ad in 'Bandmix' (free join up).
You can search for musicians in your area.


----------



## Guest

1972 Gibson SG Pro $1200

This guitar has my favourite set of pickups I’ve ever heard and certainly the best P90’s I’ve come across.
I toyed with the idea of replacing them and keeping the pups but that doesn’t really seem fair. The guitar 
itself is solid as a rock, the only reason I’m selling is because the neck is just a touch too narrow at the 
nut for my hands, I prefer the chunkier SG necks. 

Bigsby is a licensed copy stamped “Gibson” that came stock on the guitar. Harmonica-style bridge is original. 

Feel free to swing by and try it out, I live in the Glebe (Ottawa). Would prefer text or email


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Help me out with this one, I'm staring at the headstock logo but not sure if that's why it's in this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto

Yeah, not a Gibson....if you look at the rest of the ad, the horns are wayyyy too big for a real SG.


----------



## nonreverb

Believe it or not....that's a legit Gibby....from a really bad period in Gibson's production. Notice the absence of routings on the horns? Typical early '70's driftwood from Norlin. Their way of cutting costs and gettin' them out ASAP. Here's another one for comparison.


----------



## Guest

I only posted the headstock photo because the logo is 
obviously glued onto an area that's been poorly scraped. 
I'm not guessing on it's authenticity, but, at $1200,
that's pretty damn ugly and suspicious.


----------



## rollingdam

another Ottawa area Kijidiot-this one wants to convince you the guitar will triple in value once Clapton dies

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...39/1078152946?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## epis

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/...tv/1078300266?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

This one wants flat screen tv for $20.


----------



## Diablo

rollingdam said:


> another Ottawa area Kijidiot-this one wants to convince you the guitar will triple in value once Clapton dies
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...39/1078152946?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


At first I thought he was just being humorous. But then I noticed the guitar is a 2013 and "unplayed", so no, he's serious


----------



## Lola

.....and we were born yesterday!


----------



## Guest

well .. maybe the night before.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> well .. maybe the night before.


lol lol lol lol lol lol

you know the rule about the 10 characters? Hence the sextuplets of lols!


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Ok, well if anyone on this site is looking to give away a Porsche 911 (any model year would be fine), I would lovingly care for it and drive it only in summer.
> 
> I'll even come pick it up.


I knew of a Porche in B.C. that was free. Drivable too. Just one problem.....seems someone died in it and wasn't found for about 3 weeks in 80 to 100' F weather. Couldn't get the smell out when it got warm so driving it in the summer was out. I think the motor was pulled and the rest was scrapped.


----------



## Guest

what's with autographed guitars!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/belle...ar/1042020715?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

George Thorogood,members of Cheap Trick, Pat Benatar,Sass Jordan,Kim Mitchell,
April Wine.comes with concert poster suitable for framing .epiphone acoustic special 
edition Molson Canadian Rocks guitar and new hard shell case! $1100 try your trades!


----------



## rollingdam

Not clear on the concept:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...er/1078790844?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> On the Rogers plan that I have it's $30!


Yes, the biggest cell phone rip off company for extra charges. Bell or Rogers; I don't know who is worse.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> what's with autographed guitars!
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/belle...ar/1042020715?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> George Thorogood,members of Cheap Trick, Pat Benatar,Sass Jordan,Kim Mitchell,
> April Wine.comes with concert poster suitable for framing .epiphone acoustic special
> edition Molson Canadian Rocks guitar and new hard shell case! $1100 try your trades!


I would need some paper work to authenticate those signatures. You could get someone who is artistically inclined to forge those signatures easily. There's enough gullible people in the world!
\


----------



## bluzfish

Yep. Some people...







.


----------



## GTmaker

sometimes a picture is worth more then a thousand words...

G.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-piano-keyboa...24/1078898872?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Hamstrung

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, the biggest cell phone rip off company for extra charges. Bell or Rogers; I don't know who is worse.


... and you'll never know because they go to great lengths to ensure you cannot compare them line for line. Much like our political system you're being passed between the two ruling "gangs" like the prison bitch.


----------



## Steadfastly

Hamstrung said:


> ... and you'll never know because they go to great lengths to ensure you cannot compare them line for line. Much like our political system you're being passed between the two ruling "gangs" like the prison bitch.


That's why I'll never have anything to do with either of them. I got a letter from Bell the other day. I wrote on it "return to sender" and popped it back in the mail.


----------



## Electraglide

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-street-cruis...on/1077914831?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
I wonder if whiskeyfingers has moved to edmonton and is using the guitar money to buy a Harley. And I'd like to find one of the lower priced bikes he uses to base his average on. Around here I say the average price is about $15,000 or so.


----------



## Guest

out here, $5K _may_ get you an 883 sporty (extremely used).


----------



## LexxM3

Brilliant! New amp from Fender -- the Fender Basement 100 on Kijiji 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/cambridge/fender-basement-100/1079130478


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> out here, $5K _may_ get you an 883 sporty (extremely used).


And most times needing a lot of TLC. There is a '75 Ironhead for sale here for $5000. Not a bad deal, bored 10 over. good paint etc. I know the bike and the owner won't finance or budge on his price. That's about the lowest right now.


----------



## cheezyridr

my brother bought his '05 sporty brand new for 6k


----------



## Beach Bob

And this morning's entry... http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/ricken-bocker-360/1079876404?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## greco

LexxM3 said:


> Brilliant! New amp from Fender -- the Fender *Basement* *100* on Kijiji
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/cambridge/fender-basement-100/1079130478


Thanks for the laugh! I really needed it this morning.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yeah...you AND EVERYONE ELSE ON THE PLANET. Although, I suppose it's better than begging for a FREE one...willingness to go pick it up notwithstanding.


Date Listed14-Jun-15Price*$500.00*
AddressOrillia, ON, Canada
 View map  [HR][/HR]   For Sale By Owner [HR][/HR]  
 Looking to buy a USA strat or tele. Willing to pay $500 cash. Maybe willing to pay a bit more with a case. No mexicans i repeat i do not want your mexican guitar.


----------



## nonreverb

Well....here's my contribution to the thread.....Some people really, really want to believe what people tell them their stuff is worth. Reality does however, tend to dominate in the end. She could use it as a coffin at that price.....it's not going anywhere.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-piano-keyboa...ie/1076475534?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## rollingdam

LexxM3 said:


> Brilliant! New amp from Fender -- the Fender Basement 100 on Kijiji
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/cambridge/fender-basement-100/1079130478


This is a song I wrote in my basement which became a big cellar....


----------



## Milkman

nonreverb said:


> Well....here's my contribution to the thread.....Some people really, really want to believe what people tell them their stuff is worth. Reality does however, tend to dominate in the end. She could use it as a coffin at that price.....it's not going anywhere.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-piano-keyboa...ie/1076475534?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


LOL, wow. 

As much as I appreciate a B3 and Leslie combination.....not a chance in hell.


----------



## greco

nonreverb said:


> Well....here's my contribution to the thread.....Some people really, really want to believe what people tell them their stuff is worth. Reality does however, tend to dominate in the end. She could use it as a coffin at that price.....it's not going anywhere.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-piano-keyboa...ie/1076475534?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


@nonreverb...Here is another example. 

What are your thoughts?
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...n/a100-hammond-organ-bench-speaker/1079371343

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly

greco said:


> @nonreverb...Here is another example.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...n/a100-hammond-organ-bench-speaker/1079371343
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


My thoughts are that unless someone who is really, really, really stupid comes along, that ad will stay up forever or until the owner lets it expire.

Of course, the original seat is included.


----------



## cheezyridr

like the les paul studio that was priced at $3k. there has to be drugs involved somewhere along that chain.


----------



## fretzel

Ok, this person has been trying to unload this for a couple of months now. Started around $200, got down to $90 at one point and has been riding at $100 for a while. I bought one about 3.5 years ago new for $60 and sold to a friend for $40. 

ZOOM G1XNEXT Guitar Multi Effect Processor on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...next-guitar-multi-effect-processor/1080367697


----------



## Robert1950

What would an A100 with that 50s furniture style Leslie be worth realistically?? Has the same engine as the B3 IIRC.


----------



## nonreverb

Dave,

Realistically, $1500 to $2000 in excellent to near mint condition. With a Leslie in same condition $3000....$3500 tops. That would be turn key condition ie fully serviced, no issues. That deco-Leslie...although kinda cute does not command near the same price as a 147 or 122 though.
The problem is people want desperately to believe they have something extra special. They're told something by someone and they run with it......they eventually learn.


----------



## J-75

A100's don't command as high a price as B3's and C3's because they are heavier (they have integral power amp, speakers and reverb).
Some owners tear out these extras to make them lighter, or functionally more like its brethren. I believe the A100 keyboard height may also be different from B's and C's.
Anyway, I've seen A100's offered for as little as 900 bucks. I haven't seen what condition they were in, as I was not in the market.
The A's were a later entry in the evolution of Hammond tone wheels, and were an upscale model over the B and C.
The B, incidentally, was intended to be cheaper, home model, hence its skinny, flimsy legs. Being the economy model, the B became a big seller, and its popularity made it the legend it is. 
On the plus side, most A's have been housebound, and not hauled around for gigs, so nice ones are probably not that rare.

Hammond tonewheel organs were well engineered for their time, but certain frailties show up with age, and particularly if they've suffered a lot of gigging abuse.
Two things I would recommend checking out are loss of tones - every key should be heard for each individual drawbar on each of its corresponding drawbar sets. This is a bit time consuming, but it tests the the integrity of the complex electro-mechanics of the keyboard connections.
The other test would be key side play, which gets 'sloppy' if it had a history of hard playing and a lot of 'swiping'.

HTH, if you're in the market.


----------



## nonreverb

Wellllll.....sorta.



J-75 said:


> A100's don't command as high a price as B3's and C3's because they are heavier (they have integral power amp, speakers and reverb).
> Some owners tear out these extras to make them lighter, or functionally more like its brethren. I believe the A100 keyboard height may also be different from B's and C's.


The A100 was introduced specifically for the home market or where the cost/space available for a tone cab was not possible. The keyboard is exactly the same dimensions including the height. The cabinet however is not. It's around 4 inches narrower than the B and C....Why you might ask? So it could fit into most homes as many back in the day had doorways 30" wide or even less.




J-75 said:


> Anyway, I've seen A100's offered for as little as 900 bucks. I haven't seen what condition they were in, as I was not in the market.
> The A's were a later entry in the evolution of Hammond tone wheels, and were an upscale model over the B and C.
> The B, incidentally, was intended to be cheaper, home model, hence its skinny, flimsy legs. Being the economy model, the B became a big seller, and its popularity made it the legend it is.
> On the plus side, most A's have been housebound, and not hauled around for gigs, so nice ones are probably not that rare.


They weren't an upscale model, they were actually were a cheaper option. No fallboard, no extra tone cabinet to buy. And no, the B3 was definitely not cheaper. Cabinetry work plus the leg turnings on both the bench and cabinet kept it in the same price range as the C. The top trim models were the RT3 and D100.



J-75 said:


> Hammond tonewheel organs were well engineered for their time, but certain frailties show up with age, and particularly if they've suffered a lot of gigging abuse.
> Two things I would recommend checking out are loss of tones - every key should be heard for each individual drawbar on each of its corresponding drawbar sets. This is a bit time consuming, but it tests the the integrity of the complex electro-mechanics of the keyboard connections.
> The other test would be key side play, which gets 'sloppy' if it had a history of hard playing and a lot of 'swiping'.
> 
> HTH, if you're in the market.


What you say here is true however there's more to this than one might expect. The B3 and C3 were produced for 20 years. Different eras of production have different problems that have to be tested for and addressed.


----------



## Guest

two ads that are trolling each other. lol.

Note to morons: Read the ad before replying!

A recent post here got all snarky about people saying "No Trades" in their ads. 
The moron poster says that keyword searches on "trade" turn up these ads, so if 
we say "no trades" in our ads, they turn up in his searches, and we have only 
yourself to blame if we get trade offers.

Say what??!?

Let me clarify the way this works. If you are so brain-dead or lazy that you reply 
to ads without reading them, it's not my problem. It's yours. Don't blame us for 
your own shortcomings. It's offensive and very, very stupid.

Read the idiocy here:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...de-in-you-ad-if-you-only-want-cash/1081025801

Oh, and BTW -- NO TRADES!



We ALL want to deal with this sort of fella don't we

To the fella so angry he had to call people MORONS instead explaining his point without 
resorting to childish name calling, essentially NULLIFYING his point.

Simmer down... accept the help you're clearly too silly to see as a solution to a problem 
we ALL have. Somtimes you want CASH ONLY... sometimes you want a TRADE.

Sometimes you're a dirty theiving re-seller, who says NO TRADE and shows the world how 
nice you must be to deal with. Good luck with all those ads that have been sitting and sitting 
and sitting

People don't read. Not even this. Certainly not all the 10 rules you have about posting stuff 
you bought for $5 and are selling for $1000.

What he clearly missed was that this would help remove his "NO TRADE" ad from a keyword 
search. People don't read your long winded ad.

Keep putting the word TRADE in your ad for gauranteed trade offers

Happy friday.... and buddy.. simmer down.. if you got your head out of your backside, you'd 
realize this will HELP YOU sell for cash


----------



## Guest

a few less counterfeit guitars to contend with? lol.

Lost Headstock Logo's

I accidentilly left these in my shopping cart at Shoppers Drug Mart. 
It was at the Commisioners and Wellington Rd Store. 
If found please return to me. 
Thank you 
Ken


----------



## GuitarsCanada

These are everywhere on ebay now. Several people making them, anything you want and custom stuff as well. They used to be hard to find, not anymore


----------



## Lola

Disgusting!


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/moose-jaw/fender-hot-rod-deluxe/1081864703
"Mechanically perfect" is not the first attribute most people look for in an amplifier,
Is it?


----------



## Steadfastly

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/moose-jaw/fender-hot-rod-deluxe/1081864703
> "Mechanically perfect" is not the first attribute most people look for in an amplifier,
> Is it?


Only if you're a mechanic.


----------



## ed2000

Steadfastly said:


> Only if you're a mechanic.


...and it just had a tune up!


----------



## Guest

It's back.

Limited Edition Epiphone Flame Cat Guitar Signed by Chip Foose $3000

This is a mint Epiphone Flame Cat Electric Guitar - Cool Guitar will all the trimmings - Flames , Dice , and Chrome - 
A true Hot Rodders Guitar - Guitar was signed by Chip Foose , and Courtney Hansen in 2006 - Signature comes 
with cool High Boy Drawing above signature - A must for the Hot Rod Guitar Player , or Garage Man Cave or Shop 

And for the Idiot that keeps emailing me thats its worthless... 
" dont buy it Jerk Off .... Like I care what a loser who has to email people he does not know to feel important ... 
Piss off " [email protected] - you sure picked the right yahoo name


----------



## Lola

Who cares about Chip Foose! He's an asshat! I met him at some stupid car show. What a waste of time that was! He has such a god complex. Am I impressed just because this guitar is signed by an asshat named Chip Foose? I think not. $3000~ Not bloody likely! Maybe in your dreams!


----------



## bluzfish

Having no idea who Chip Foose is, I googled him. Some car show that I would never watch guy. Why is he signing a guitar? Wouldn't an air filter or some other car part be more appropriate and convenient to display for an autograph collector? I don't get why his name would belong on a guitar.

Of course I couldn't care less even if was Eric Clapton's signature. Signed guitars, unless played on stage the night I was at a memorable concert and given to me as a personal gift, have no more value to me than an unsigned one. Maybe less for the graffiti.


----------



## Lola

bluzfish said:


> Having no idea who Chip Foose is, I googled him. Some car show that I would never watch guy. Why is he signing a guitar? Wouldn't an air filter or some other car part be more appropriate and convenient to display for an autograph collector? I don't get why his name would belong on a guitar.
> 
> Of course I couldn't care less even if was Eric Clapton's signature. Signed guitars, unless played on stage the night I was at a memorable concert and given to me as a personal gift, have no more value to me than an unsigned one. Maybe less for the graffiti.


I would go crazy if I had a guitar signed by Eddie Van Halen! I am sorry! You know how much I love his playing. He is my god. My one and only. I am serious! I don't fool around when I talk about EVH. As a person I think he's a bit of a d*ck but as a player no one but no one even comes close. My opinion and I am definitely entitled to it! lol


----------



## bluzfish

Lola said:


> I would go crazy if I had a guitar signed by Eddie Van Halen! I am sorry! You know how much I love his playing. He is my god. My one and only. I am serious! I don't fool around when I talk about EVH. As a person I think he's a bit of a d*ck but as a player no one but no one even comes close. My opinion and I am definitely entitled to it! lol


Actually, I might feel the same towards a Parker signed by Adrian Belew. His signature guitar with an actual signature would be cool. I'll never even aspire to play like him but he is my go to for music listening any day of the year.


----------



## Lola

bluzfish said:


> Actually, I might feel the same towards a Parker signed by Adrian Belew. His signature guitar with an actual signature would be cool. I'll never even aspire to play like him but he is my go to for music listening any day of the year.


So then, you can relate?


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> * As a person I think he's a bit of a d*ck *but as a player no one but no one even comes close. My opinion and I am definitely entitled to it! lol


I agree, ever since he stole my 'girlfriend' 30-some years ago. "My girlfriend, Valerie Bertinelli! Yea, that's the ticket.........."


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> I agree, ever since he stole my 'girlfriend' 30-some years ago. "My girlfriend, Valerie Bertinelli! Yea, that's the ticket.........."


Nope. You're wrong. I had a crush on her first. lol.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Nope. You're wrong. I had a crush on her first. lol.





High/Deaf said:


> I agree, ever since he stole my 'girlfriend' 30-some years ago. "My girlfriend, Valerie Bertinelli! Yea, that's the ticket.........."


she's a local girl. she was from claymont delaware.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I would go crazy if I had a guitar signed by Eddie Van Halen! I am sorry! You know how much I love his playing. He is my god. My one and only. I am serious! I don't fool around when I talk about EVH. As a person I think he's a bit of a d*ck but as a player no one but no one even comes close. My opinion and I am definitely entitled to it! lol


I met Eddie and Sammy at a MIAC show back in the....wow, must have been the 80s. They were both pissed drunk at 11:00 AM but hey it was Eddie freaking Van freaking Halen.

I was noodling on a nice electric piano and noticed a bunch of people standing behind me. It was Eddie and Sammy and a crowd of people following them around. I knew they were supposed to be there so I knew who they were right away.

I shook both of their hands. Eddie said, Nice f%#king piano. Of course he was referring to the instrument (not my playing).

That was it. I never considered asking him to sign something, but as you can tell, I do remember it (well not which decade for sure but....).


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I met Eddie and Sammy at a MIAC show back in the....wow, must have been the 80s. They were both pissed drunk at 11:00 AM but hey it was Eddie freaking Van freaking Halen.
> 
> I was noodling on a nice electric piano and noticed a bunch of people standing behind me. It was Eddie and Sammy and a crowd of people following them around. I knew they were supposed to be there so I knew who they were right away.
> 
> I shook both of their hands. Eddie said, Nice f%#king piano. Of course he was referring to the instrument (not my playing).
> 
> That was it. I never considered asking him to sign something, but as you can tell, I do remember it (well not which decade for sure but....).


That's an impressive story. I have reoccurring dreams about him. Nothing special, just hanging out together. I just love his playing and back in the day I had a major crush on his looks NOT his personality. He's an asshat of the first order. He has lied about Michael Anthony and Dave numerous times. As far as I am concerned they're all a bunch of liars. I admire Yngwie Malmsteen but he's definitely a pompous overinflated jerk too. That's rock n' roll for you though!


----------



## Electraglide

The only thing I'd like signed by a famous person like Eddie or Yngwie or the like would be a piece of paper with "Pay to....._my name_....and then a 1 with 000,000 behind it. Done in a bank and in front of a teller.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> The only thing I'd like signed by a famous person like Eddie or Yngwie or the like would be a piece of paper
> with "Pay to....._my name_....and then a 1 with 000,000 behind it. Done in a bank and in front of a teller.


or, they'd have to prick their finger first and sign a 
piece of paper transferring all of their talent to me.


----------



## Lola

oh, a deal with the devil. lol


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> oh, a deal with the devil. lol


[video=youtube;GsB_cGdgPTo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsB_cGdgPTo[/video]
I don't want their souls or their 'talent'. All I want is their money.


----------



## nonreverb

Indeed....although I did get James Brown to sign the Hammond I rented him for his show back in '99.



Electraglide said:


> The only thing I'd like signed by a famous person like Eddie or Yngwie or the like would be a piece of paper with "Pay to....._my name_....and then a 1 with 000,000 behind it. Done in a bank and in front of a teller.


----------



## mhammer

I got him to sign my copy of_ Live at the Apollo _in 1982.


----------



## LexxM3

I am starting to see "no highballers" and "highballers will be ignored" on wanted to buy ads. Personally, I think we're all too obsessed with balling. My next ad will say "no balling, ballers, or balls of any kind".


----------



## Electraglide

LexxM3 said:


> I am starting to see "no highballers" and "highballers will be ignored" on wanted to buy ads. Personally, I think we're all too obsessed with balling. My next ad will say "no balling, ballers, or balls of any kind".


Depending on how cute she is, that could be a partial trade.


----------



## rollingdam

Is it something in the water that the worst Kijidiots live in the Ottawa area?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/gatineau/vintage-guitar/1084208070?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ar/1083555316?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...sa/1084148103?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## cheezyridr

years ago i had an ovation celebrity. i HATED that guitar. i traded it for a beat up squier affinity strat, and i got the better end of the deal.


----------



## bluzfish

I gave the last Ovation I bought to my neighbour just to get rid of it. I'm not sure what motivated me to buy it in the first place. The only other Ovation I had was a Balladeer I took in a trade years ago. I left that one by the dumpster during my purge of possessions when I moved from Vancouver to Edmonton. I'm sure I made some dumpster diver very happy.


----------



## jbealsmusic

I have an honest question regarding business ads on Kijiji. We use Kijiji to promote our business. It is free, and it allows us to reach across Canada. Two things which are pretty important for us and are hard to come by with literally $0 in profits (actually negative $1K-$2K per month, but who's counting).

We get a wide variety of responses to our ads. It breaks down kind of like this:
75% - Genuine Inquires: People asking about products, special orders, etc.
10% - Positive Notes: People saying congrats on the business, wishing us well, etc.
10% - Negative Notes: People complaining that we're spamming Kijiji and they will never buy from us because we must be scum to have to resort to advertising on Kijiji. Usually it involves them telling me to get a life and/or keep my crappy business out of their area.
5% - Trolls: People just sending hateful and malicious messages for seemingly no reason. I once had a guy tell me I'm a piece of *%$ for trying to start a business.

I wonder what the majority of non-responders think of our ads. Are they mostly indifferent, which to me means they fall in the first category? Are they excited, falling into the second category? Or do the ads just piss them off because they see us as spammers? I've seen posts in this thread complaining about businesses posting ads on Kijiji and I wonder if the businesses hear from them.

It's a tough one for me to get my head around because a portion of the growth of the business has been from leads generated by the Kijiji ads. But when I get a response from someone in the ladder two categories (which I assume have similar reasons for responding), it makes me think twice about keeping it up.


----------



## bzrkrage

jbealsmusic said:


> I have an honest question regarding business ads on Kijiji. We use Kijiji to promote our business.


Do you guys do a second-hand/ used items, I say use it. If it's all new, well maybe.

Just please don't do the " move to the top/front page" thing every hour like some guy here in Calgary. "Nobody wants your damn sound traps!!!!"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbealsmusic

bzrkrage said:


> Do you guys do a second-hand/ used items, I say use it. If it's all new, well maybe.
> 
> Just please don't do the " move to the top/front page" thing every hour like some guy here in Calgary. "Nobody wants your damn sound traps!!!!"


99% new products. The only time we bump an ad to the top is when it expires because the only choices are "Delete" and "Repost".


----------



## WannabeGood

I've seen your ads on Saskatoon & Prince Albert Kijiji and it doesn't bother me in the least, and what difference does it make if a seller is marketing new or used items? What annoys me more are those retail businesses, and individuals, that post almost full pages of the items they are selling. A single two line ad is not a biggie in my books. Keep at it.

Regards,


----------



## JBFairthorne

jbealsmusic said:


> I have an honest question regarding business ads on Kijiji. We use Kijiji to promote our business. It is free, and it allows us to reach across Canada. Two things which are pretty important for us and are hard to come by with literally $0 in profits (actually negative $1K-$2K per month, but who's counting).
> 
> We get a wide variety of responses to our ads. It breaks down kind of like this:
> 75% - Genuine Inquires: People asking about products, special orders, etc.
> 10% - Positive Notes: People saying congrats on the business, wishing us well, etc.
> 10% - Negative Notes: People complaining that we're spamming Kijiji and they will never buy from us because we must be scum to have to resort to advertising on Kijiji. Usually it involves them telling me to get a life and/or keep my crappy business out of their area.
> 5% - Trolls: People just sending hateful and malicious messages for seemingly no reason. I once had a guy tell me I'm a piece of *%$ for trying to start a business.
> 
> I wonder what the majority of non-responders think of our ads. Are they mostly indifferent, which to me means they fall in the first category? Are they excited, falling into the second category? Or do the ads just piss them off because they see us as spammers? I've seen posts in this thread complaining about businesses posting ads on Kijiji and I wonder if the businesses hear from them.
> 
> It's a tough one for me to get my head around because a portion of the growth of the business has been from leads generated by the Kijiji ads. But when I get a response from someone in the ladder two categories (which I assume have similar reasons for responding), it makes me think twice about keeping it up.


I wouldn't worry too much about the whiners. They are what they are and chances are, you're just one thing in a list of a million that they have to bitch about. The ONLY beef I have with businesses (or any ad for that matter) are they guys that repost every day or two WITHOUT deleting the previous ad. There's nothing wrong with moving your ad to the top of the list periodically, but NO ONE wants to look at 20 of the same ad when they search "left hand fender" or whatever. There was a guy here trying to sell a lefty resonator for months who reposted every 1-3 days without EVER deleting an ad. Grrrr.

P.S. You were a pleasure to deal with and I hope things pick up for you. I hate to see someone that takes pride in their customer service decide to call it quits when so many undeserving business owners seem to prosper.


----------



## bw66

Like others, the only time corporate ads bother me is when they post a whole bunch every day or so. Plus, I think you get better exposure with only one or two ads at a time - people are less likely to just scroll past.


----------



## jbealsmusic

WannabeGood said:


> What annoys me more are those retail businesses, and individuals, that post almost full pages of the items they are selling.


Agreed. Thanks for the feedback.


JBFairthorne said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the whiners. They are what they are and chances are, you're just one thing in a list of a million that they have to bitch about.


That's a possibility I had considered, but I like to give people the benefit of the doubt.


> P.S. You were a pleasure to deal with and I hope things pick up for you. I hate to see someone that takes pride in their customer service decide to call it quits when so many undeserving business owners seem to prosper.


Thank you so much! I didn't mean packing it in so much as stopping with the Kijiji ads. Although not yet profitable, Next Gen Guitars isn't going anywhere any time soon!


bw66 said:


> Like others, the only time corporate ads bother me is when they post a whole bunch every day or so. Plus, I think you get better exposure with only one or two ads at a time - people are less likely to just scroll past.


Agreed on all counts.

Thanks for the feedback guys. Sorry to pull the thread a little off track, but I figured it was relevant. After all, I don't want to be a Kijijidiot.


----------



## 10409

rollingdam said:


> Is it something in the water that the worst Kijidiots live in the Ottawa area?
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/gatineau/vintage-guitar/1084208070?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ar/1083555316?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...sa/1084148103?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


If that's the one I remember, that ovation has been making it's rounds of kijiji for years. Maybe 3 years ago now I had it for a month before trading it away to the first decent offer. Sounded like absolute crap.


----------



## vadsy

Larrivée OM-02 on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/edmonton/larrivee-om-02/1086193137

This guy just dropped his price by 150 to 500 for a Canadian made OM-02, seems like a good deal. He's got some pedals listed as well for decent pricing. Nice to see that not every thing is overpriced on Kijiji.


----------



## vadsy

Does this make sense? Is it a deal?
1963 Gibson Les Paul Junior today only on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/1963-gibson-les-paul-junior-today-only/1086532982


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> Does this make sense? Is it a deal?
> 1963 Gibson Les Paul Junior today only on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/1963-gibson-les-paul-junior-today-only/1086532982


It's a great deal, if it's mostly original and good condition. I was looking at these not too long ago (not the SG body though). It should be around $3K (book value). Excellent condition and original is around $4K (book value)


----------



## Guest

Now here's something completely different.

Handmade One of a kind Electric guitar

It just screams Billy Gibbons  
Real horns and real cowhide (sorry PETA) 
Sherif star, Scull knobs 
Rotary pickup selector switch is mounted to Magnum 22 caliber drum 
Spanish Cedar body, spalted maple back 
24 fret 25 1/2" scale maple/rosewood neck 
Texas Special single coil pickup set 
Comes with customised megasturdy flight case.


----------



## Hamstrung

This may not qualify as WTF except that it's the antithesis of the typical Kijiji encounter...

I had what has to go down as my easiest Kijiji experience yet! I was perusing the ads and noticed a pedal I was interested in at an attractive price so I answered the ad saying "I'll take it! When/where can I come to get it". 
He answered very soon after and said come any time and gave me an address that wasn't too far away so I told him "I'm on my way". 
When I got to his place he was standing out on his driveway talking to some other person. When I pulled up I opened my window and said "Are you the guy with the pedal". He said "Yep, I'll grab it". We exchanged pedal/cash through the car window and I never even had to turn the car off! 
The entire transaction from finding the item listed to back home with it was about half an hour!
I wish they could all go down like that!


----------



## bvkille

zdogma said:


> I like the guy in Ottawa who couldn't sell the Warmoth tele for $1800 last week, so he raised the price to 2K:
> 
> 
> Price$2,000.00
> Of the many custom shop and masterbuilt fenders I have seen played and owned this Warmoth tele that I am offering for sale definitley holds its own with any of them . No trades cash&carry if you are interested do not email ..enjoy the pics



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

i go to the warmoth site al the time just to fantasize about building something full boogie. for $2k you can build an amazing guitar. what the hell would anyone need that guy's for?


----------



## Adcandour

I think you're paying for a perfect set-up. I know that some builders will state that they can put them together better for you and charge a premium. Isn't that what rocketfire does? They can certainly do a better job than me.

I know capsule "builds" guitars and charges a mint - I think some hit near $3K.

I can't build a guitar well, so when I had my warmoth put together, it probably cost close to $2K CAD. 

$700 (body) + $600 (neck) + $300 Pups + switches, jacks, wiring and labour

The only issue I see here is that he's unknown (as far as I know).


----------



## LexxM3

$100 and, make no mistake, it's firm.

RITTER Guitar Traveling Case on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...erloo/ritter-guitar-traveling-case/1074413357


----------



## cheezyridr

adcandour said:


> I think you're paying for a perfect set-up. I know that some builders will state that they can put them together better for you and charge a premium. Isn't that what rocketfire does? They can certainly do a better job than me.
> 
> I know capsule "builds" guitars and charges a mint - I think some hit near $3K.
> 
> I can't build a guitar well, so when I had my warmoth put together, it probably cost close to $2K CAD.
> 
> $700 (body) + $600 (neck) + $300 Pups + switches, jacks, wiring and labour
> 
> The only issue I see here is that he's unknown (as far as I know).


i can't imagine not doing it myself. afaik i've already done all those things to my strat, with the exception of bolting on the neck. that's just 4 screws. _for me_, that would be a big part of the fun.


----------



## Electraglide

jbealsmusic said:


> I have an honest question regarding business ads on Kijiji. We use Kijiji to promote our business. It is free, and it allows us to reach across Canada. Two things which are pretty important for us and are hard to come by with literally $0 in profits (actually negative $1K-$2K per month, but who's counting).
> 
> We get a wide variety of responses to our ads. It breaks down kind of like this:
> 75% - Genuine Inquires: People asking about products, special orders, etc.
> 10% - Positive Notes: People saying congrats on the business, wishing us well, etc.
> 10% - Negative Notes: People complaining that we're spamming Kijiji and they will never buy from us because we must be scum to have to resort to advertising on Kijiji. Usually it involves them telling me to get a life and/or keep my crappy business out of their area.
> 5% - Trolls: People just sending hateful and malicious messages for seemingly no reason. I once had a guy tell me I'm a piece of *%$ for trying to start a business.
> 
> I wonder what the majority of non-responders think of our ads. Are they mostly indifferent, which to me means they fall in the first category? Are they excited, falling into the second category? Or do the ads just piss them off because they see us as spammers? I've seen posts in this thread complaining about businesses posting ads on Kijiji and I wonder if the businesses hear from them.
> 
> It's a tough one for me to get my head around because a portion of the growth of the business has been from leads generated by the Kijiji ads. But when I get a response from someone in the ladder two categories (which I assume have similar reasons for responding), it makes me think twice about keeping it up.


Never seen one of your ads on Kijiji here but usually if I look at an ad that's not 'local' I ignore it. If I'm looking for something in particular in areas other than here then I do a search. If you run a sting of ads......there's a place north of here that runs ads for every motorcycle they have. I posted one bike I had for sale and about an hr. later my ad was on page 3. Page one and two were the companies ads.


----------



## jbealsmusic

Electraglide said:


> Never seen one of your ads on Kijiji here but usually if I look at an ad that's not 'local' I ignore it. If I'm looking for something in particular in areas other than here then I do a search. If you run a sting of ads......there's a place north of here that runs ads for every motorcycle they have. I posted one bike I had for sale and about an hr. later my ad was on page 3. Page one and two were the companies ads.


I only post one ad per area, never item specific. Usually just general advertising for the website. Although, I never considered someone searching in a wider area (like all of Ontario vs one city/town). In that case, if they search for something that would bring my ads up, they'll probably end up seeing every single ad I have posted in Ontario. I can definitely see why that would piss people off. I always assumed people just searched in one area at a time.

I'm going to pull away from Kijiji for a while and re-think my strategy.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

LexxM3 said:


> $100 and, make no mistake, it's firm.
> 
> RITTER Guitar Traveling Case on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...erloo/ritter-guitar-traveling-case/1074413357


He mentions that it still has the tags on it. I'd have thought he'd notice the original price tag for $19.99. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne

jbealsmusic said:


> ...I'm going to pull away from Kijiji for a while and re-think my strategy.


Maybe restrict it to 1-3 large city centers within any given province. Without adjusting the search parameters, I think the default search distance from X is 100km. Likely anyone out in the sticks is looking at a larger search distance, or searching the nearest city center anyhow.


----------



## Guest

I always look at all of Ontario when I'm on 'jiji.
For specific items, I'll use the postal code search
for things that are close. You never know what 
you'll find just down the street.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I usually check all Ontario too...but that because I'm a frikken lefty....

Although...I HAVE seen a lefty busker on the sidewalk in downtown Orillia from time to time...


----------



## boyscout

A sideways response to jbealsmusic, as well as an open opportunity for wild speculation:

Tundra Music - a retailer in the Toronto area - earned itself serious negative impressions by spamming kijiji Toronto for a while. It filled the service with no-price "contact us" ads and aggressively bumped / reposted them to keep them at the top (and push real personal ads down). People started to HATE them for it, and maybe they got that message because they don't seem to be there as much recently.

Or are they? The following ads are all designed to look like personal postings. They include prices and personal comments such as "never thought I'd sell this one" (I never thought I'd hear THAT old saw again!) However they also all share certain characteristics, all come from Ajax (where Tundra is located), and they all have stratospheric prices (a Tundra signature). Whatcha think, is Tundra posting these?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...an/1088263476?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...sg/1088261746?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...rs/1088264862?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...lt/1088262514?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Electraglide

jbealsmusic said:


> I only post one ad per area, never item specific. Usually just general advertising for the website. Although, I never considered someone searching in a wider area (like all of Ontario vs one city/town). In that case, if they search for something that would bring my ads up, they'll probably end up seeing every single ad I have posted in Ontario. I can definitely see why that would piss people off. I always assumed people just searched in one area at a time.
> 
> I'm going to pull away from Kijiji for a while and re-think my strategy.


Depends what you're looking for and how far you'll go to get it. I look for old Harleys at good prices....especially Servi-cars. I'll check around here but word of mouth covers a lot of that, so, I'll then check all of B.C. and Sask. then I move east. If I find something I'm looking for I carry it further. There was a motorcycle shop in the southern Ontario area that had some late 60's/early '70s customized Harley trikes so I got in touch with a friend who checked them out. For the price the ones left were not worth driving across country to pick up. 
I'd keep the Kijiji ads going.....it's free advertising and from the sounds of it you don't fill pages at one time. When you post a new ad, delete the old ones. You got to figure that Ontario has at least 30 areas, so you post one ad on all of them. Say 20 people in each area look at your ad and respond to it, either good or bad, that's quite a few people. How much would it cost you if you had an ad running in 30 newspapers for 2 weeks? What I'm seeing here now are out of area ads for things you wouldn't expect. Like yard sale ads for the Toronto area.


----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> Maybe restrict it to 1-3 large city centers within any given province. Without adjusting the search parameters, I think the default search distance from X is 100km. Likely anyone out in the sticks is looking at a larger search distance, or searching the nearest city center anyhow.


Click 'my location', click 'province', click 'update' and not a specific city, do a search for what you're looking for in any or all categories. I've found that unless someone from outside your area has posted something on your areas site, default is local and depends on your province. The Calgary and Edmonton areas are a lot bigger than the Red Deer area. The GTA has I think 6 sub areas....Alberta has just 9 areas.


----------



## ed2000

boyscout said:


> A sideways response to jbealsmusic, as well as an open opportunity for wild speculation:
> 
> Tundra Music - a retailer in the Toronto area - earned itself serious negative impressions by spamming kijiji Toronto for a while. It filled the service with no-price "contact us" ads and aggressively bumped / reposted them to keep them at the top (and push real personal ads down). People started to HATE them for it, and maybe they got that message because they don't seem to be there as much recently.
> 
> Or are they? The following ads are all designed to look like personal postings. They include prices and personal comments such as "never thought I'd sell this one" (I never thought I'd hear THAT old saw again!) However they also all share certain characteristics, all come from Ajax (where Tundra is located), and they all have stratospheric prices (a Tundra signature). Whatcha think, is Tundra posting these?
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...an/1088263476?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...sg/1088261746?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...rs/1088264862?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...lt/1088262514?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true[/QUOTE
> 
> '
> Search 'other ads' and notice they're all over Canada but prices vary by location.....Then wording of the ads suggest 'Tundra influenced'


----------



## cheezyridr

well how is it a hendrix era strat if it was made a year after he died?


----------



## Adcandour

jbealsmusic said:


> I only post one ad per area, never item specific. Usually just general advertising for the website. Although, I never considered someone searching in a wider area (like all of Ontario vs one city/town). In that case, if they search for something that would bring my ads up, they'll probably end up seeing every single ad I have posted in Ontario. I can definitely see why that would piss people off. I always assumed people just searched in one area at a time.
> 
> I'm going to pull away from Kijiji for a while and re-think my strategy.


I would be very item specific if possible, or at least itemize everything within one post. Because you're a 'shop', people are more likely to order from you then some random kijiji dude.

When I search for something, I _search for something_. The last kijiji search got me my 1 watt Marshall. It was from Tundra. I called them, haggled, and got it for a steal. I don't see anything other than what I'm looking for and I'm not bothered by anything else that shows up.

People who are perusing for deals (like window shopping) are probably the ones getting pissed, but perhaps they are not who you're targeting?

Also, FWIW, even if you're annoying on kijiji, if you have what I want, I'm calling you. A deal trumps everything.

Another to consider - if you have a holy grail item use it to your advantage (if you don't have one, invest in one). You can find out what guitar things are most hunted for through adwords (by google). 

Sell it. When it's sold. Keep the item on the site as sold. A lot of companies do this with gear (especially on gBase, I noticed). It brings people into your cyber-shop.

That's my 2 cents. Hope it isn't way out there.

I do it with Holmes on Homes. I have a banner on my site for something we did 5 years ago. People love that goof.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> I do it with Holmes on Homes. I have a banner on my site for something we did 5 years ago. People love that goof.


He used to live 15 mins from me.
Years ago, my wife used to work at a local shopper's drugmart.
She told me that he would tend to pop in her store a few times.
Kinda short guy. Five foot nothing.


----------



## TubeStack

A 2005 Marshall 1959 SLP for only $2900!

Buy used and pay equal to, or more than, new!

http://m.kijiji.ca/amp-pedal/kitche...lp-plexi/v?adId=1088236647&locationId=1700212


----------



## JBFairthorne

$1000 for a MIM Strat? Really? It's so crazy I've gotta say it again...

$1000 for a MIM Strat?

Not sure what planet this guy thinks he's on, but people have a tough time getting $1000 for an American.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/barrie/special-strat-limited-edition-mim/1089602434?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I'm almost tempted to email him telling him I'm interested, it's the best deal I've ever seen.


----------



## LexxM3

I am casually looking for an improved speaker for a Roland Micro Cube GX ... this obligatory context establishes that this is not off-topic. This guy is asking $50 for 4 of this speaker:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/cambridge/four-brand-new-5inch-midrange-speakers/1050195758

Note that this speaker sells for $4-5 CAD new everyday, and even next door (Kijiji seller is in Cambridge, Q Components are in Waterloo):

http://qcomponents.ca/Goldwood-GM-35.html

I asked him for one, he replied that he'd do it for $30. Such a kidder. LOL.

Back to obligatory context -- these probably aren't an improvement on the Roland Micro Cube GX speaker. They are also not the same impedance.


----------



## boyscout

In post #1035 in this thread, I speculated that four overpriced guitars might be non-personal ads published by Tundra Music. One of the clues - aside from the high prices - was that all four guitars were located in Ajax where Tundra has an outlet.

Well smack me down, the guitars have been re-posted and are now in Etobicoke! (Post #1035 has links which now show the new postings.)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...ot-wtf-kijiji-quot-thread&p=636553#post636553

Beneath Tundra is permafrost where nothing good can grow.


----------



## ed2000

Tundra ads are also in Calgary. That's were the oil money is(was).

Edit: Ads now indicate 'Business'.


----------



## colchar

JBFairthorne said:


> $1000 for a MIM Strat? Really? It's so crazy I've gotta say it again...
> 
> $1000 for a MIM Strat?
> 
> Not sure what planet this guy thinks he's on, but people have a tough time getting $1000 for an American.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/barrie/special-strat-limited-edition-mim/1089602434?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> I'm almost tempted to email him telling him I'm interested, it's the best deal I've ever seen.



Those satin ones sold for the same as, or just slightly less than, the normal MIM Standards. Whoever is selling that is either an idiot, or his wife is making him sell it so he set a completely unrealistic price so that it will never sell.


----------



## colchar

ed2000 said:


> Tundra Music - a retailer in the Toronto area - earned itself serious negative impressions by spamming kijiji Toronto for a while. It filled the service with no-price "contact us" ads and aggressively bumped / reposted them to keep them at the top (and push real personal ads down). People started to HATE them for it, and maybe they got that message because they don't seem to be there as much recently.



I was so sick of those ads they were posting that I responded to one telling them that their tactic had ensured that not only would I never buy anything from them, I would make sure all of my musician friends knew what they were doing and would be encouraged to boycott Tundra as well.


----------



## Lola

colchar said:


> Those satin ones sold for the same as, or just slightly less than, the normal MIM Standards. Whoever is selling that is either an idiot, or his wife is making him sell it so he set a completely unrealistic price so that it will never sell.


I would have to say to this guy, no hope in hell of getting those kinds of dollars for an MIM. This just pisses me off big time. He's effing crazy. I would say no more than $650 of there abouts.


----------



## cheezyridr

maybe it's me, but every time i post an ad i only get assholes who want to offer me 60% or less of my asking price. some asshole offered me $650 for the strat AND the twin together. the next guy who does that i'm gonna tell him ok, come on over and bring cash. then when he gets here, i'll tell him to fuck off right to his face


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> I would have to say to this guy, no hope in hell of getting those kinds of dollars for an MIM. This just pisses me off big time. He's effing crazy. I would say no more than $650 of there abouts.


I think he would be LUCKY to get $500. That's assuming he found someone who just HAD TO HAVE that colour and was willing to pay a little more than market value.


----------



## ed2000

Wondering if these ads are Tundra? Click on posters other ads. Many 'priceless' ads - location North York
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...ar/1088573389?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## fretzel

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...and-new-amp-for-600-roland-cube-60/1090351784


Look, for the price you pay in the store and it's missing 2 'nops'!


----------



## colchar

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



Lola said:


> I would have to say to this guy, no hope in hell of getting those kinds of dollars for an MIM. This just pisses me off big time. He's effing crazy. I would say no more than $650 of there abouts.


$650??? That is more than it sold for new. They are nothing special, just a run of limited colours (none of which were even nice, except maybe the blue one), and didn't feel as good as normal MIM Standards (I played several of the Tele version and a couple of the Strats).

- - - Updated - - -



cheezyridr said:


> maybe it's me, but every time i post an ad i only get assholes who want to offer me 60% or less of my asking price. some asshole offered me $650 for the strat AND the twin together. the next guy who does that i'm gonna tell him ok, come on over and bring cash. then when he gets here, i'll tell him to fuck off right to his face


Whenever someone makes one of those ridiculous offers to me I do one of two things:

1) I tell them that their offer is fine as a deposit until they can get the rest of the money together.

2) I make a counter offer that is higher than my original asking price. That usually sets people right off and I respond with "well you're the one who decided it was time to negotiate". I actually had one guy claim that I was committing fraud by turning around and asking for more than my original asking price. What an idiot.


----------



## mhammer

ed2000 said:


> Wondering if these ads are Tundra? Click on posters other ads. Many 'priceless' ads - location North York
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...ar/1088573389?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Well it certainly isn't a private individual. If you "see seller's other ads" there are three pages of items, nearly all of them requesting you contact the seller for the price.


----------



## fretzel

I've been in Tundras Whitby location twice. Unless there was something I had to have I won't go back.


----------



## Guest

In my 'jiji ads (which are rare), my last line is always 
'will only respond to offers that interest me'.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> maybe it's me, but every time i post an ad i only get assholes who want to offer me 60% or less of my asking price. some asshole offered me $650 for the strat AND the twin together. the next guy who does that i'm gonna tell him ok, come on over and bring cash. then when he gets here, i'll tell him to fuck off right to his face


Oh my, I am just loving this Cheeze! I would love to witness this! I would be laughing right along with you!


----------



## DrHook

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



> 1) I tell them that their offer is fine as a deposit until they can get the rest of the money together.


That also is my standard reply, and it's actually worked in my favor a couple of times because the person found humor in it and we started a dialogue that resulted in a sale. 

The one trend I see a lot is people immediately replying and wanting to see the item ASAP. Then about an hour or so before they're supposed to show they text or email saying that money is tight and they can only offer a substantial amount less. Well it doesn't take a brain surgeon to realize they had the entire amount less than 24hrs ago, they're now in the barter stage even if you stated that your price was firm. My prices are always fair, so there's no way I take a bath like they're hoping I will...but there is a little wiggle room. I usually respond with a counter offer that is valid that day only if they bring cash. Most times it works...when it doesn't...the ad is free and runs until it sells at my asking price.


----------



## boyscout

ed2000 said:


> Wondering if these ads are Tundra? Click on posters other ads. Many 'priceless' ads - location North York
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...ar/1088573389?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Yeah, hard to say ed. I just checked and that poster has 54 ads up now, most without a price. While that has been a Tundra signature, many of the ads don't look like typical Tundra to me, especially the Pirelli Tires. 

Who knows? One of the things that online selling has made possible is self-appointed "agents" who offer something they've seen for sale somewhere else, then when they get an firm offer on it they turn around and make a deal to buy it from wherever they saw it. Maybe that's what this guy is doing?

Likely *NOT* items being personally sold by the owner, as the ads claim.


----------



## colchar

*Re: The official GC &amp;quot;wtf @ kijiji&amp;quot; thread*



DrHook said:


> The one trend I see a lot is people immediately replying and wanting to see the item ASAP. Then about an hour or so before they're supposed to show they text or email saying that money is tight and they can only offer a substantial amount less. Well it doesn't take a brain surgeon to realize they had the entire amount less than 24hrs ago, they're now in the barter stage even if you stated that your price was firm.



I disagree with that as I think their intention was _always_ to barter, they just don't mention it up front in the hope that you have told other buyers it was gone and need/want to sell so you are stuck with their offer.

- - - Updated - - -



cheezyridr said:


> maybe it's me, but every time i post an ad i only get assholes who want to offer me 60% or less of my asking price. some asshole offered me $650 for the strat AND the twin together. the next guy who does that i'm gonna tell him ok, come on over and bring cash. then when he gets here, i'll tell him to fuck off right to his face



I'm going to search out ads in Scarborough just to pull that stunt with you for the laughs :smile-new:


----------



## LexxM3

Today's Kijiji WTF is about brand new Kijiji (the company itself) idiocy just recently introduced. To be clear, Kijiji has always demonstrated a fair bit of stupidity, but this takes the cake ...

Kijiji now generates their own unique Kijiji email address for each pair of communications starting from the first response to the ad. They then get to monitor 100% of all communications. Nothing is ever taken offline relative to Kijiji if either party simply replies to the email. 

Here is the absolute kicker to this complete moronic idiocy -- they scan the entire email and REPLACE any email addresses they recognize as part of this email exchange with their corresponding Kijiji unique address!!! Yes, they literally modify the body of your email message!!! So even if you ask someone for their real email address, that gets replaced by Kijiji!!!

You might say that there are easy work arounds. No, they are very not easy for anyone as you can't just send your email address to the other party in the email, unless you obfuscate it or use a different email address. And while it's difficult for everyone, it is COMPLETELY INCOMPREHENSIBLE AND UNAVOIDABLE for anyone that isn't a 25 years experienced electrical/computer engineer (like me).

They ostensibly did this to increase safety through anonymity, but it is a complete usability disaster.

Mucking forons.


----------



## fretzel

I noticed that. I guess I can't try and creep the person I am doing a deal with anymore.


----------



## cheezyridr

*Re: The official GC &amp;quot;wtf @ kijiji&amp;quot; thread*



colchar said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to search out ads in Scarborough just to pull that stunt with you for the laughs :smile-new:


well, i can't say i wouldn't find it funny if i did it myself

:sSig_DOH:


----------



## colchar

fretzel said:


> I noticed that. I guess I can't try and creep the person I am doing a deal with anymore.



I noticed it this week as well.


----------



## greco

Just in case you need a case:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/cambr...35/1091123235?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Dave


----------



## colchar

greco said:


> Just in case you need a case:
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/cambr...35/1091123235?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Dave



I'll get right on that one................


----------



## rollingdam

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/free-guitar/1091509983?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## bzrkrage

rollingdam said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/free-guitar/1091509983?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


"Thak you". (Kijidiot)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

I have no idea what to make of this one.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-servic...have-my-garden-as-soon-as-possible/1078684177
Wanted: looking for someone to shave my garden as soon as possible.
Hi, i am looking for person to shave my garden as soon as possible and no
later than tommorrow in Burlington at Alton Village , so pls contact this number :


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> I have no idea what to make of this one.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-servic...have-my-garden-as-soon-as-possible/1078684177
> Wanted: looking for someone to shave my garden as soon as possible.
> Hi, i am looking for person to shave my garden as soon as possible and no
> later than tommorrow in Burlington at Alton Village , so pls contact this number :


Wow, that person sounds desperate


----------



## Lincoln

laristotle said:


> I have no idea what to make of this one.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-servic...have-my-garden-as-soon-as-possible/1078684177
> Wanted: looking for someone to shave my garden as soon as possible.
> Hi, i am looking for person to shave my garden as soon as possible and no
> later than tommorrow in Burlington at Alton Village , so pls contact this number :


very confusing. Is that like trimming a bush only shorter?


----------



## Guest

well, it's not in the health/beauty section. lol.


----------



## bzrkrage

"Traynor Gitar Amp"http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/calgary/traynor-gitar-amp/1091745839
Come with "power chord" 
I hope it's a G. I got the rest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> "Traynor Gitar Amp"http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/calgary/traynor-gitar-amp/1091745839
> Come with "power chord"
> I hope it's a G. I got the rest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Someone need to tell that guy that that isn't a modeling amp.


----------



## vadsy

Seems like a decent deal in Calgary. 
DD-2 for 65 bucks http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ca...ay/1091943050?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
I'd give it a try if it was local.


----------



## amagras

What about this one? 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-entertainment/ottawa/psychic-parties/1081954445


----------



## bluzfish

amagras said:


> What about this one?
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-entertainment/ottawa/psychic-parties/1081954445


Eenie meenie chili beanie, the spirits are about to speak. I predict that I will never attend a "Tarot/Astrology Party".


----------



## bzrkrage

amagras said:


> What about this one?
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-entertainment/ottawa/psychic-parties/1081954445





bluzfish said:


> Eenie meenie chili beanie, the spirits are about to speak. I predict that I will never attend a "Tarot/Astrology Party".


"Annual Psychic Convention Canada.

You SHOULD know where & when"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

AUGUSTINE - The Superior Concert String 
For guitar 
S.P. A or 5th 
NEW in unopened package 
$2










AUGUSTINE - The Superior Concert String 
For guitar 
NEW in unopened package! 
Classic - B or 2nd 
$2


----------



## colchar

amagras said:


> What about this one?
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-entertainment/ottawa/psychic-parties/1081954445


Why is it necessary to book an appointment? Shouldn't she know when people are going to want to hold their party?


----------



## amagras

http://metrouk2.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/unforeseen.jpg


----------



## Guest

kinda funny.

The Cheap Green Acoustic Guitar That You Can't Resist $20

Its green, its cheap, its dusty and in ok condition, when combined with practice it will produce music and noises. 
Never gets touched because it sits beside a slightly better guitar that rarely gets touched. 
Will give it to you for $10 if you name the album the sticker is from.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Will give it to you for $10 if you name the album the sticker is from.


Anybody know the name of the album?


----------



## vadsy

greco said:


> Anybody know the name of the album?


Brand New - The Devil and God Are Raging Inside Me

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Devil_and_God_Are_Raging_Inside_Me


----------



## Guest

I was going to say that too, but I wanted to make sure I get the guitar first.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well this guy has apparently had a bit of a reality check...but clearly he's not quite there yet.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/barri...at/1093828094?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Last time he wanted $1000 for a MIM Strat in an unusual (but ugly) colour. Now he only wants $750. Maybe next month he'll get realistic, ask for $500 and be willing to accept an offer of $400-$450. I swear, sometimes I wonder if people do ANY research before deciding on an asking price.


----------



## cheezyridr

i see that too, it's a little annoying, i agree. 

i finally sold the twin, but i swear all my replies to the ad i think they were the same 2 guys. just a hunch. several different addresses and names, but my gut says it's 2 guys, not 5 guys. it ended up selling to a buddy of mine, he picks it up tomorrow.


----------



## sulphur

cheezyridr said:


> i see that too, it's a little annoying, i agree.
> 
> i finally sold the twin, but i swear all my replies to the ad i think they were the same 2 guys. just a hunch. several different addresses and names, but my gut says it's 2 guys, not 5 guys. it ended up selling to a buddy of mine, he picks it up tomorrow.


Does he need a second one, or a spare? 8)


----------



## Guest

Wanted: LOOKING FOR FREE ELECTRIC GUITAR

Hi all, 

I am a film director and we are doing a short film later this month, our project call for the use of an electric guitar as a prop and it will be smashed to pieces. 

So if you have one that has been laying around for ages in your basement or garage I would gladly take it off your hands. 

Thanks!


----------



## Xelebes

"My wife gave you my guitar???"

"No, she sold it to me!"


----------



## Guest

1963 Fender Jazz master $1600

Original body and neck refinished. Newer pickups and likely some changed hardware. trades considered.


----------



## boyscout

laristotle said:


> 1963 Fender Jazz master $1600 Original body and neck refinished. Newer pickups and likely some changed hardware. trades considered.


Reasonably-priced, given the owner's obvious world-class guitar restoration skills.

Best chuckle I've had in this thread, thanks!


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Barely used gender for sale here in Ottawa?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...nd/1094830555?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## rollingdam

Yeah right......
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...up/1095582193?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Ha, I saw that one. Seems like a reasonable asking price for an Epiphone. 


Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## pattste

rollingdam said:


> Yeah right......
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...up/1095582193?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


You have to love a set-neck guitar with a Gibson body and Epiphone neck.


----------



## pattste

Here's one from a _very_ optomistic fellow...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitare/vill...9-historic-makeovers-rds-brazilian/1084193109

Hoping to find a buyer for a used R9 Historic Makeover at $13,000, in this market.


----------



## rollingdam

pattste said:


> You have to love a set-neck guitar with a Gibson body and Epiphone neck.


The only thing Gibson about it is the strange truss rod cover


----------



## Jimmy_D

As soon as you say historic makeover I start laughing, when I see "the treatment" cost 5k I stop laughing and start think what an excellent scam it is.

Wait... someone not only paid 5k but waited 9 months, go figure and good luck getting that loot back.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Not to mention the "extra" holes on the headstock. What an idiot.


----------



## rollingdam

Biggest mistake is putting an expensive guitar on Kijiji....


----------



## Diablo

oh never mind


----------



## vadsy

classic Dirk...









http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/edmon...ot/1099496482?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Ahh, Dirk is at it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Lord-Humongous said:


> Ahh, Dirk is at it again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What can you expect from a guy named "Dirk"? lol


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> classic Dirk...
> 
> View attachment 15403
> 
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/edmon...ot/1099496482?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Depends what the argument is about, Dirk might have an American 60th (as I do) with that badge and actually be correct. On the other hand, it could just be Dirk being Dirk.

Great movie, cheezy


----------



## WannabeGood

Lola said:


> What can you expect from a guy named "Dirk"? lol



Just a heads up that we have a "newish" member on this board that goes by that handle. Tread lightly and respectfully................................or not.

Regards,


----------



## rollingdam

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ul/1102410904?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

comes with a hardship case


----------



## cheezyridr

rollingdam said:


> comes with a hardship case


dont we all? hahahahaha


----------



## GTmaker

GREAT DEAL....priced to sell ....ONLY 1 DOLLAR above full retail price .....WTF !!!!!
G.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/kitch...ar/1103071987?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

It's time to Reign some Death!!! $666.00










Are you tired of hearing your kids play hot crossed buns? Are you tired of yourself only playing 3 chord camp fire music? 
Well it's never too late to turn to the lovely sounds of Slayer. Your family will enjoy such Sunday songs as War Ensemble, 
God Hates us all, South of Heaven, and all the classics to put a smile on faces. 

Included is 

- 1 BC Rich Kerry King signature Flying V guitar, Trust me, the second you pick this baby up you will be oozing metals from your finger tips 

- A peavy Envoy® 110 transtube amp. She's loud enough to rock the foundations.... of Hell 

-A Death Metal Pedal, Name says it all mate 

- A kick a** Box with a monster cut out of the man himself holding the guitar you are buying. For inspirational purposes or something cool to hang up in the jam room. 

- A limited edition Slayer shirt bought from the last local concert 

and also a copy of the new Slayer CD "Repentless" 

Please to not inquire about breaking apart this unholy alliance of a deal. Why am I parting with my stuff? I am moving out, and can really use the cash or else I'd be keeping it myself. 

And a via con diablos to you


----------



## Beach Bob

laristotle said:


> It's time to Reign some Death!!! $666.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you tired of hearing your kids play hot crossed buns? Are you tired of yourself only playing 3 chord camp fire music?
> Well it's never too late to turn to the lovely sounds of Slayer. Your family will enjoy such Sunday songs as War Ensemble,
> God Hates us all, South of Heaven, and all the classics to put a smile on faces.
> 
> Included is
> 
> - 1 BC Rich Kerry King signature Flying V guitar, Trust me, the second you pick this baby up you will be oozing metals from your finger tips
> 
> - A peavy Envoy® 110 transtube amp. She's loud enough to rock the foundations.... of Hell
> 
> -A Death Metal Pedal, Name says it all mate
> 
> - A kick a** Box with a monster cut out of the man himself holding the guitar you are buying. For inspirational purposes or something cool to hang up in the jam room.
> 
> - A limited edition Slayer shirt bought from the last local concert
> 
> and also a copy of the new Slayer CD "Repentless"
> 
> Please to not inquire about breaking apart this unholy alliance of a deal. Why am I parting with my stuff? I am moving out, and can really use the cash or else I'd be keeping it myself.
> 
> And a via con diablos to you


So much awesomeness with this... so very much....


----------



## Diablo

Kijiji is an amazing place.
it manages to link idiot sellers with idiot buyers.

The other day I posted an ad with this title:
"NEW DOG CRATE XL 48""

I get this response from "Melissa":
"is this a 54" crate or ?? can you send me the measurement? Thanks, very interested. "

fuck me.....


----------



## amagras

Diablo said:


> Kijiji is an amazing place.
> it manages to link idiot sellers with idiot buyers.
> 
> The other day I posted an ad with this title:
> "NEW DOG CRATE XL 48""
> 
> I get this response from "Melissa":
> "is this a 54" crate or ?? can you send me the measurement? Thanks, very interested. "
> 
> fuck me.....


Maybe Mellisa had a Great Dane


----------



## ed2000

amagras said:


> Maybe Mellisa had a Great Dane


Maybe Mellisa/Melissa is metric?


----------



## Lola

rollingdam said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ul/1102410904?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> comes with a hardship case


did you know that hardship cases are toxic!


----------



## amagras

ed2000 said:


> Maybe Mellisa/Melissa is metric?


Oops, danmyouautocorrect.com


----------



## johnnyshaka

Gold!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-golf/edmonto...le/1104137506?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## colchar

johnnyshaka said:


> Gold!
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-golf/edmonto...le/1104137506?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



That ad is so full of win..................


----------



## cheezyridr

unless the number really goes to someone's english teacher or something...


----------



## zdogma

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...ew/1104362068?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Figure this out if you can...


----------



## amagras

zdogma said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...ew/1104362068?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Figure this out if you can...


Maschine could be the sequencer from Native Instruments
http://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/maschine/


----------



## exhausted

"Oh I'd like to buy your item but I'm not going to bother to try to make arrangements to pick it up for like a week...."


----------



## rollingdam

non electric guitar with buffer???
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ar/1107354940?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## amagras

rollingdam said:


> non electric guitar with buffer???
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ar/1107354940?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Oh, no pictures


----------



## Electraglide

zdogma said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...ew/1104362068?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Figure this out if you can...


There was a young man in Lachine
Who invented a screwing maschine
Concave and convex
It was good for each sex
And pleasure itself in between.


----------



## Guest

BB King Signed Lucille $18,000

This is a Gibson Lucille (signed by BB King). Included is: case, guitar and a letter from the house of blues 
authenticating the guitar with signature. I had the director, corporate partnerships hand this guitar to BB 
to have him sign it as at the time there was a SARS outbreak so he kept his distance. In this letter from 
the house of blues they have included dates, serial numbers etc. I had this person from the house of blues 
do this for me for insurance purposes. In the letter picture I have blurred 2 names for privacy. This guitar 
was played a bit previous to signature, upon signature was put in case and from time to time put on wall 
to celebrate him. There are some minor scuffs


----------



## Jimmy_D

Comedy gold on Kijiji this morning;

Since when is a mediocre beginner guitar that was a joke when first sold worth $900 ?









"1981 1st year of production Fender Bullet - Sounds incredible and all stock. Comes with Original Fender Hard Shell Case. 

Cash or consider trades for high end gear. Gibson, Taylor, fender, Martin, larrivee, rickenbacker"


And today's first prize for over inflated worth, such a good instrument the owner has only played it 1 1 /2 hours and wants to sell - A Tele worth $10K??? but you can get it for a bargain $6K, oh wait... that's because it's "Masterbuilt and Unbelievable" haha

"Unbelievable Masterbuilt Fender Tele Esquire (masterdesign computer spec'd special 51 Nocaster neck). 2010 Superb Dakota Red relic'd finish - AAA Hand picked woods from this Paul Waller Genius build. Has all the added extras, AAA Flamed Maple neck, gold distressed appointments, Hand wound pickup which has bite and twang like you wouldn't believe along with a 10/56 "V" AAA Flamed Maple fat neck which is a delight to play. See Full Spec sheet in photos 
Probably has 1-2hr total playtime on it and the blue seals still on the case etc. A $10k + Guitar here!!! 
PREFER $ BUT CONSIDER POSSIBLE PARTIAL TRADES FOR GIBSON, FENDER, MARTIN, TAYLOR, COLLINGS, SANTA CRUZ, RICKENBACKER, GRETSCH, VINTAGE GEAR + CASH (OR 2,3 FOR ONE TRADE)"


----------



## Adcandour

WTF is a masterdesign computer spec?


----------



## Jimmy_D

adcandour said:


> WTF is a masterdesign computer spec?


I suspect it's one out of a pile of cnc'd bodies destined for regular Tele production... until a Master stopped by the pile and selected it for a mojo infusion.


----------



## pattste

Jimmy_D said:


> And today's first prize for over inflated worth, such a good instrument the owner has only played it 1 1 /2 hours and wants to sell - A Tele worth $10K??? but you can get it for a bargain $6K, oh wait... that's because it's "Masterbuilt and Unbelievable" haha


I bet it _sounds like a ton of brick_ and _plays like butter_. Sad to see it go but it deserves to be played. Best guitar he's ever played but he's ready to lose $4K on it because he has GAS for another guitar he saw online.


----------



## cheezyridr

the exact opposite of all my guitars, which sound like butter and play like a ton of bricks! hahahahaa


----------



## Guest

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

1986 Kramer Focus 80's chick magnet guitar!!

You know what this is,,,the origional g-string killer!!! buy this guitar and you will be beating honeys off the hood of your camaro 
after the whitesnake concert! 400$ firm, not 350, not 375, not 390, not interested in trades,,, im moving on and gettign old, im 
now playing acoustic and wearing a cardigan sweater...dont let it happen to you ! Rock that mullet!!,,,buy this battle ax and slay 
some tang! STAY HARD!!! EVH, peavey, wolfgang,marshall, les paul,charvel, 
Note I have all the cavity covers as well. and at some point the guitar was refinished










- - - Updated - - -

1986 Kramer Focus 80's chick magnet guitar!!

You know what this is,,,the origional g-string killer!!! buy this guitar and you will be beating honeys off the hood of your camaro 
after the whitesnake concert! 400$ firm, not 350, not 375, not 390, not interested in trades,,, im moving on and gettign old, im 
now playing acoustic and wearing a cardigan sweater...dont let it happen to you ! Rock that mullet!!,,,buy this battle ax and slay 
some tang! STAY HARD!!! EVH, peavey, wolfgang,marshall, les paul,charvel, 
Note I have all the cavity covers as well. and at some point the guitar was refinished


----------



## davetcan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/londo...xe/1112162753?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Date Listed21-Oct-15Price*$2,300.00*
AddressWindsor, ON N8N 4W9, Canada

View map[HR][/HR] For Sale ByOwner[HR][/HR] 

Selling my Fender strat as i dont play it much anymore and could use the cash. Its basically mint minus a few buckle scratches but thats a given with any guitar used in performance. Its got string locks, a volume boost, and the clapton mod thing (cant remember the proper name for it) the humbucker which gives it a nice crunchy tone. The action has also been set very well and low to the fret board with no shot of buzzing notes the tremolo is also set very nicely but I have miss placed the tremolo bar. It comes with a strap, hefty hard case and alin keys for further customization if need be. The price is pretty firm as i paid quite the penny for this at long an mcquade about a year ago. Only serious inquiries prefer if you text rather than call email is also cool but i dont check them as often as my texts. Also pickup only as i do not drive


----------



## Guest

Wanted: looking to trade daniel defense ar-15 for gibson les paul

Looking to trade daniel defense ar-15 ddm4v11 for a gibson les paul guitar..it is brand new unfired...and comes with 3 mags..
i live in edmonton and can do the transfer with the rcmp..once transfer is complete..you send guitar i send ar. Thanks..email for 
detailed pics or any additional info you would like.i also have a like new sig sauer p226 MK-25 navy seal to trade aswell. Thanks.


----------



## Hamstrung

I can't recall if anyone has mentioned it (or even I may have!) but I'm not about to search 114 pages to find out. 

One minor pet peeve or major if I'm in the right mood is Kijidiots who have an item for sale and put the "Wanted" prefix on the ad. 
If you're selling you don't WANT it, if it's WANTED you're looking for one!!!

[video=youtube;m_mDTLphIVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_mDTLphIVY[/video]


----------



## Guest

IIRC, the 'wanted' prefix is the default setting when you start to place an ad.
My guess is that many don't notice that and just type out their ad without
proof reading it afterwards. Just like how some don't have their spellchecker on.


----------



## pattste

One of my Kijiji pet peaves is those who put a list of totally unrelated keywords and brand names in their ad just to show up in search results. You search for "Kemper" or something and you get twenty ads from the same moron. I once took the time to flag every single one of his ads. I don't think they did anything about it.


----------



## cheezyridr

i did that for a while, and it was pointless. the admin gave me some sob story about how busy he was, as if i cared. if he doesn't have time to do the job, why not let someone else have a crack at it?


----------



## LexxM3

Anoyne inteersted is welcoem to equire abuot thees dilexis acrodeons rihgt heer: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musical-instrument/mississauga-peel-region/acrodeons/1113765897

"Anoyne" is right


----------



## cheezyridr

it's wrong of me that i immediately laughed


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> IIRC, the 'wanted' prefix is the default setting when you start to place an ad.
> My guess is that many don't notice that and just type out their ad without
> proof reading it afterwards. Just like how some don't have their spellchecker on.


This is what I see when creating an ad, pretty cut and dried to me...


----------



## Guest

I stand (sit) corrected.
Maybe people are thinking 'I want' to sell.
Who knows with kijidiots. lol.


----------



## colchar

*Re: The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*



laristotle said:


> IIRC, the 'wanted' prefix is the default setting when you start to place an ad.
> My guess is that many don't notice that and just type out their ad without
> proof reading it afterwards. Just like how some don't have their spellchecker on.



Nope, it isn't.

ETA: Oops, I see the issue was addressed.

- - - Updated - - -



pattste said:


> One of my Kijiji pet peaves is those who put a list of totally unrelated keywords and brand names in their ad just to show up in search results. You search for "Kemper" or something and you get twenty ads from the same moron. I once took the time to flag every single one of his ads. I don't think they did anything about it.



I was just about to post the exact same thing. Drives me nuts when idiots post ads for the Squier Affinity and include tags for every brand known to man so that it appears in every search.


----------



## Guest

GET THIS AMP & CHICKS WILL REALLY DIG YOUR MASSIVE BOTTOM END!










Get this bass amp & you'll be so cool, that chicks will finally dig you! Who needs talent? When you can 
just blow the people who think that your playing sucks right out of the room, with... 
150 WATTS of RAW SPINE CRUSHING POWER!!! 

& WHY "READ" P OR N? WHEN YOU CAN 
RATTLE YOUR (PEA)NUTS WITH THIS BABY! 

PLUS... BUY MY 150 WATT PEAVEY BASS AMP with 15" BLACK WIDOW SPEAKER & BUILT IN CHORUS & I'LL GIVE YOU - 2 *FREE* BASS LESSONS!!! 

Then you can... 
- do shows (playing in rat infested dives) 
- get free beer (people will throw bottles at your head) 
- hot women will be all over (you'll catch lobsters *** ) 
- & eventually... you'll even get paid (after expenses = $4) 
- Woo-hoo! Ka-ching! Enough $$$ for discount baloney & crackers! 

Mind you, having your own bass guitar is kind of a pre-requisite... Being mature (like I am), finished school &/or unemployed with
lots of free time on your hands & available to practice (ie: not having your nose chained to your girl friends hiney) kind of helps to. 


& YES SHERLOCK, IF THIS ADD IS STILL POSTED, 
THEN *DUHHH!!!* THE AMP IS STILL AVAILABLE... 


( *** NOTE: now I'm sure that you're wondering: what the hell does he mean by "lobsters"??? Well... I *did* want to use ANOTHER 
more commonly used term referring to parasitic insects inhabiting the human genital area, that was significantly more humorous than
lobsters -BUT- that was forcibly removed by request from Kijiji due to the apparent proliferation of overly impressionable 5 year olds 
that peruse the musical instrument section here, so... if this upsets you as much as it has me, then feel free to remind kijiji that we 
are SUPPOSED to be living in a democracy, free speech, yada-yada... now then, back to our regularly scheduled program...) 

------------------ 

So tell me all about you... what kinda bands you like & what your general goals are (besides waiting for the Doritos truck to accidentally 
drop off a shipment though your basement window)... 

I have a bunch of chord changes typed out to help you along, *BUT* you must be willing to put in an hour or so personal practice every 
day by yourself (hey, what did you think? That your bass was gonna play itself?). 

Then you can start doing shows within a month... I'm serious, that's all it takes... -OR- if that's too much commitment for your bone-lazy, 
nintendo-lovin', weed-stained brain, then... just learn a few tunes & jam with me whenever you can... 

I've been playing guitar & bass for over 20 years & am into classic rock & top-40 (no grunge or metal). But if you feel like hauling your butt down to 
my neck of the woods, then lessons are $25 per hour. Or: I can also play bass with your band, providing that I can clear at least $100 per night. 

------------------ 

Oh yeah... about the amp, it's a: 
PEAVEY TNT 150 WATT 
COMBO BASS AMPLIFIER 
150 watts of babe-magnet power! 

Easily able to rattle your neighbours fillings, freak out your goldfish & get you booted out of your apartment. But hey, don't worry! 
You can always crash with some of those "wholesome" groupies that you'll meet at gigs... 

Comes with these features: 
- 15" BLACK WIDOW SPEAKER, 
- 9 band graphic EQ 
(plus bass, treble & treble/punch boost) 
- 2 (high & low) shiftable cross over outputs 
- built in chorus effect (sounds really deep) 
- about 2 feet wide, 2-1/2 feet high, 

It's also good that this thing has wheels, 'cause this B-yatch is pretty damn heavy! 
The amp sounds great, but is waaaaay more than what I need, so I got something smaller. 

Which means: THAT IT'S TOO BIG & HEAVY TO SHIP!!! 
(plus I don't have pay-pal anyway, so...) 

------------------ 

So, just shell out $360 (FIRM) & you can start doing 
your very own "God of Thunder*" impersonation! 
(*if you don't have a mullet, that was a KISS reference) 

I *might* consider trading for a tube combo amp for guitar, plus cash. 
Please tell me the brand & model # But don't ask me to trade for anything else... I NEED MY DR!!G** MONEY NOW!!! 

**(humorous reference to non-prescription substances, used to cause 
recreational inebriation, removed by forcible request from Kijiji) 


I live near Cornwall Ont, but every Sunday I'm about 
30 minutes South of Ottawa, just North of Morrisburg


----------



## Lola

What a retarded add! Stuff totally unrelated to what the add should be about![HR][/HR]

[HR][/HR]


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Lord-Humongous

Tell me this is a joke. Please. 

Tell me it's a joke.


----------



## vadsy

*The official GC &quot;wtf @ kijiji&quot; thread*

Kijiji never jokes. 
Go to DEFCON 4. 
Baby lion alert.


----------



## mister.zed

Here's a good one I saw today:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ottawa/cry-baby-wah/1113742376?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

And copied for posterity:

"You know that sound you hear when you listen to a really good band? One that really captures the essences of the night? Well the cry baby wah is the sound of the terrible band that opened before them who still live in the 1980's. 

I'm selling this perfectly functional, minor cosmetic nicked cry baby wah because in my opinion the wah is the single worst guitar pedal anyone on earth can own. Maybe you like the sound of arrogant, pompous guitar and need a way to show your wife's friends just how cool you are. Great. Buy my cry baby wah and try and have a threesome. 

Yes, the pedal works fine. It's just that "works fine" and "makes a sound that I actually like" are two very different things apparently. It doesn't come with a 9V adaptor because I could use those for a better sounding pedal, like a mute pedal. Silence is preferable to the sound of a wah."


----------



## bzrkrage

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1116927322

"Hi there, I am looking for someone who is willing to donate their USA made fender Strat or Tele, or hollow body Gretch electric guitar. The guitar will be used to lead worship at my church. I know this is a big request and I know I am being specific, but hey "if you don't ask how would you ever know!"


Thanks
***
Please reply via e-mail."

All I can say it below.


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1116927322
> 
> "Hi there, I am looking for someone who is willing to donate their USA made fender Strat or Tele, or hollow body Gretch electric guitar. The guitar will be used to lead worship at my church. I know this is a big request and I know I am being specific, but hey "if you don't ask how would you ever know!"
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ***
> Please reply via e-mail."
> 
> All I can say it below.


----------



## Guest

Guitar Case

I am looking for an electric guitar case in good condition and a small amp. Wiliing to trade a case of Metallica beer for them


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> GET THIS AMP & CHICKS WILL REALLY DIG YOUR MASSIVE BOTTOM END!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get this bass amp & you'll be so cool, that chicks will finally dig you! Who needs talent? When you can
> just blow the people who think that your playing sucks right out of the room, with...
> 150 WATTS of RAW SPINE CRUSHING POWER!!!
> 
> & WHY "READ" P OR N? WHEN YOU CAN
> RATTLE YOUR (PEA)NUTS WITH THIS BABY!
> 
> PLUS... BUY MY 150 WATT PEAVEY BASS AMP with 15" BLACK WIDOW SPEAKER & BUILT IN CHORUS & I'LL GIVE YOU - 2 *FREE* BASS LESSONS!!!
> 
> Then you can...
> - do shows (playing in rat infested dives)
> - get free beer (people will throw bottles at your head)
> - hot women will be all over (you'll catch lobsters *** )
> - & eventually... you'll even get paid (after expenses = $4)
> - Woo-hoo! Ka-ching! Enough $$$ for discount baloney & crackers!
> 
> Mind you, having your own bass guitar is kind of a pre-requisite... Being mature (like I am), finished school &/or unemployed with
> lots of free time on your hands & available to practice (ie: not having your nose chained to your girl friends hiney) kind of helps to.
> 
> 
> & YES SHERLOCK, IF THIS ADD IS STILL POSTED,
> THEN *DUHHH!!!* THE AMP IS STILL AVAILABLE...
> 
> 
> ( *** NOTE: now I'm sure that you're wondering: what the hell does he mean by "lobsters"??? Well... I *did* want to use ANOTHER
> more commonly used term referring to parasitic insects inhabiting the human genital area, that was significantly more humorous than
> lobsters -BUT- that was forcibly removed by request from Kijiji due to the apparent proliferation of overly impressionable 5 year olds
> that peruse the musical instrument section here, so... if this upsets you as much as it has me, then feel free to remind kijiji that we
> are SUPPOSED to be living in a democracy, free speech, yada-yada... now then, back to our regularly scheduled program...)
> 
> ------------------
> 
> So tell me all about you... what kinda bands you like & what your general goals are (besides waiting for the Doritos truck to accidentally
> drop off a shipment though your basement window)...
> 
> I have a bunch of chord changes typed out to help you along, *BUT* you must be willing to put in an hour or so personal practice every
> day by yourself (hey, what did you think? That your bass was gonna play itself?).
> 
> Then you can start doing shows within a month... I'm serious, that's all it takes... -OR- if that's too much commitment for your bone-lazy,
> nintendo-lovin', weed-stained brain, then... just learn a few tunes & jam with me whenever you can...
> 
> I've been playing guitar & bass for over 20 years & am into classic rock & top-40 (no grunge or metal). But if you feel like hauling your butt down to
> my neck of the woods, then lessons are $25 per  hour. Or: I can also play bass with your band, providing that I can clear at least $100 per night.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Oh yeah... about the amp, it's a:
> PEAVEY TNT 150 WATT
> COMBO BASS AMPLIFIER
> 150 watts of babe-magnet power!
> 
> Easily able to rattle your neighbours fillings, freak out your goldfish & get you booted out of your apartment. But hey, don't worry!
> You can always crash with some of those "wholesome" groupies that you'll meet at gigs...
> 
> Comes with these features:
> - 15" BLACK WIDOW SPEAKER,
> - 9 band graphic EQ
> (plus bass, treble & treble/punch boost)
> - 2 (high & low) shiftable cross over outputs
> - built in chorus effect (sounds really deep)
> - about 2 feet wide, 2-1/2 feet high,
> 
> It's also good that this thing has wheels, 'cause this B-yatch is pretty damn heavy!
> The amp sounds great, but is waaaaay more than what I need, so I got something smaller.
> 
> Which means: THAT IT'S TOO BIG & HEAVY TO SHIP!!!
> (plus I don't have pay-pal anyway, so...)
> 
> ------------------
> 
> So, just shell out $360 (FIRM) & you can start doing
> your very own "God of Thunder*" impersonation!
> (*if you don't have a mullet, that was a KISS reference)
> 
> I *might* consider trading for a tube combo amp for guitar, plus cash.
> Please tell me the brand & model # But don't ask me to trade for anything else... I NEED MY DR!!G** MONEY NOW!!!
> 
> **(humorous reference to non-prescription substances, used to cause
> recreational inebriation, removed by forcible request from Kijiji)
> 
> 
> I live near Cornwall Ont, but every Sunday I'm about
> 30 minutes South of Ottawa, just North of Morrisburg



While entertaining, the dummy clearly doesn't grasp that free speech is not guaranteed on a privately owned website.


----------



## Waterloo

bzrkrage said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1116927322
> 
> "Hi there, I am looking for someone who is willing to donate their USA made fender Strat or Tele, or hollow body Gretch electric guitar. The guitar will be used to lead worship at my church. I know this is a big request and I know I am being specific, but hey "if you don't ask how would you ever know!"
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ***
> Please reply via e-mail."
> 
> All I can say it below.


"I know this is a big request...". Really? Naw; a big request would have been asking for a Stat and a Tele and a hollow body Gretsch all at the same time. I think it's a very humble request.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

For the last three months, every day, some douchebag posts this guitar strap on kijiji:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/guitar-strap/1118280002?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

You'd think that they'd realize no one wants it by now...


----------



## Guest

two for one special.
look at the guitar's upper fret access.

bc rich knock off!!!

dont be fooled by the so called bc rich ironbird add...its a project with a home made body that was
for sale a few days ago for 65 $...and now its 600$!!! was it tuned by god himself ??? anyway...

B.C. Rich Ironbird

Hello, I have a B.C. Rich Ironbird with a handmade body. Very nice body and in good condition. Asking 600 obo.
If any questions, text or send an email.


----------



## rollingdam

Lord-Humongous said:


> For the last three months, every day, some douchebag posts this guitar strap on kijiji:
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/guitar-strap/1118280002?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> You'd think that they'd realize no one wants it by now...


Just look at their other items-just someone selling their junk


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Ottawa is a hotbed of WTF's right now:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...up/1118512278?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

His/her other posts are the same.
http://www.kijiji.ca/o-posters-other-ads/8774703


----------



## bzrkrage

Lord-Humongous said:


> Ottawa is a hotbed of WTF's right now:
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...up/1118512278?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Well of cause Ottawa'sa hotbed of WTF, its full of politicians!


----------



## Guest

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ce/1118783804?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## bw66

So am I missing something here? Perhaps you can hear the difference?


----------



## bzrkrage

bw66 said:


> View attachment 16306
> 
> 
> So am I missing something here? Perhaps you can hear the difference?


he's missing the fact that he was ripped off, is trying to get his money back! they're $160 new?


----------



## High/Deaf

Since when is "Made in Italy" synonymous with high-quality?


----------



## mr trick

there is a 40th anniversary strat out there for 1400, in fact it was made in 94, the 40th anniversary of the 54, but the guitar is usa standard, retailed for suggested 949, I want all my guitars to appreciate like that!


----------



## rollingdam

Catholics need not apply:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...wa/1120160210?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

I dont want this $hit anymore.

My ex band mate left all his crap in my house and I dont want it here anymore. He has all kinds of sh*tty guitars
that are covered in some gross brown slimy stuff. He has a amp and there's a tenor Sax that I am afraid to put near 
my face because the dude had really bad herpes, and there's some random cables and straps and crap.

Anyway, this stuff is gross but probably worth something, I dont care its disgusting and I want it out of here.


----------



## Scotty

laristotle said:


> I dont want this $hit anymore.
> 
> My ex band mate left all his crap in my house and I dont want it here anymore. He has all kinds of sh*tty guitars
> that are covered in some gross brown slimy stuff. He has a amp and there's a tenor Sax that I am afraid to put near
> my face because the dude had really bad herpes, and there's some random cables and straps and crap.
> 
> Anyway, this stuff is gross but probably worth something, I dont care its disgusting and I want it out of here.


Clearly someone who doesn't understand marketing...but I have to say...My interest is piqued...I almost want to ask for photos


----------



## colchar

bw66 said:


> View attachment 16306
> 
> 
> So am I missing something here? Perhaps you can hear the difference?



And since when does Yorkville make stuff in Italy?


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> His/her other posts are the same.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/o-posters-other-ads/8774703



I want to send him a message asking if he will accept my vinyl copy of Venom's _At War With Satan_ in trade for his _Sound of Music _album.


----------



## bw66

colchar said:


> And since when does Yorkville make stuff in Italy?


They actually look like old Manfrotto stands. My guess is that, once upon a time, Yorkville imported them and re-branded them. (And they were probably pretty good.) The seller's "rare" assertion is probably correct. Equating "rare" with "valuable" is where they went wrong.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Since when is "Made in Italy" synonymous with high-quality?


When it's on something like this.


----------



## cheezyridr

or this - both are expensive, temperamental, and fast. both are fully fendered, too. hahahahaha


----------



## High/Deaf

I'm confused. Why post the pic of a French car (pretty sure it's a Bugatti?) to claim high-quality Italian products. Non-sequitur.

But I guess you're point is Italians do make high quality products. They just charge 10 to 100 X the going rate for comparable quality to Asian manufacturers.


----------



## Guest

Upright Bass Banjo - $100 obo

I know this thing looks a little rediculous but it is really cool and fun to play. 
Craftsmanship is a little rough, but that adds to the effect of the instrument, but still built solidly. 

Really cool instrument but I don't have room for it anymore.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Upright Bass Banjo - $100 obo
> 
> I know this thing looks a little rediculous but it is really cool and fun to play.
> Craftsmanship is a little rough, but that adds to the effect of the instrument, but still built solidly.
> 
> Really cool instrument but I don't have room for it anymore.




Dafuq?!?!


----------



## Waterloo

laristotle said:


> Upright Bass Banjo - $100 obo
> 
> I know this thing looks a little rediculous but it is really cool and fun to play.
> Craftsmanship is a little rough, but that adds to the effect of the instrument, but still built solidly.
> 
> Really cool instrument but I don't have room for it anymore.


Seller does state it looks ridiculous, can't argue with that. But, whoever built it actually followed through from idea to prototype and I have to admit I admire that spirit, to build something that anyone else would dismiss as crazy. So I guess we all should follow our own drummer; or in this case 'snare drummer, and bass neck, and pickup'. This was a fun ad, no question.


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> Upright Bass Banjo - $100 obo
> 
> I know this thing looks a little rediculous but it is really cool and fun to play.
> Craftsmanship is a little rough, but that adds to the effect of the instrument, but still built solidly.
> 
> Really cool instrument but I don't have room for it anymore.


If I lived anywhere nearby, I would buy that in a heartbeat!!! For real!


----------



## bzrkrage

So, missed the decimal point? $32000 J45.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/gibson-j45-true-vintage-like-new-condition/1122422903


----------



## Milkman

I was browsing and found this one.

LMAO if this guy thinks he's getting his money back out of this one.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/brant...gs/1098266773?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

The idiots who buy chinese forgeries to flip 
deserve to be stuck with the garbage.


----------



## Milkman

Lipstick on a pig eh?


----------



## sorbz62

cheezyridr said:


> or this - both are expensive, temperamental, and fast. both are fully fendered, too. hahahahaha


 Blimey!!! That's a Tranny! Look at the stonking hard-on!!! Dodgy Eyeties, I'm telling you!!


----------



## bzrkrage

Look out! The joke of Gibson SG's is back!
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/gibson-sg-zootsuite/1124736748
Gibson SG Zoot $2000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

^^^ Steadly is selling his and wants to capitalize on the Gibson name.


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> ^^^ Steadly is selling his and wants to capitalize on the Gibson name.


Is that Steadly's SG? Well, at least it's not the rainbow one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Probably his, he loves em.


----------



## Electraglide

sorbz62 said:


> Blimey!!! That's a Tranny! Look at the stonking hard-on!!! Dodgy Eyeties, I'm telling you!!


That's no Tranny. 1956 Gina.


----------



## Guest

Fender Strat - 1998

selling my old fender strat - its only 17 years old and i only paid $800, but come on, its vintage and rare now....we all
know that a new one is $1800, so you should pay me a way more than mine is really worth....just because ....asking $1600

and from the same seller's other ads;

like new classic vibe Fender Squier P-bass

used only by a little old lady and never left the house......for only a year - this cost me a
lot and it tooka lot of effort to go to the store and buy it, so i want all my money back when
you buy it used...only $495...what a deal....


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well, at least he's honest, and straight to the point...


----------



## colchar

Check out what this guy is offering in trade, and what he is looking for coming back his way:


http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oshaw...ne/1128215900?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## High/Deaf

LOL Dude must think its christmas or something.


----------



## colchar

High/Deaf said:


> LOL Dude must think its christmas or something.



Well played!


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest

a two parter,










Buy the flanger please.

Come on, somebody must want this. Let me correct myself, somebody must want this and want
to give me money for it.
If you like spending money, and you like 40-year-old flangers, then I gots the deal for you.

If you give me $150, I will give you this flanger. In my world, Flangers are quite a useless device.
A little bit dated and probably only popular because they had no other effects back then.

Make a great offer and I could deliver it this afternoon.

MXR 117 flanger, 1979. Works great.


Vintage MXR Flanger- treat your best gal!

In all my years playing music, one thing I've learned is that the ladies love a man with a flanger.

Eddie Van Halen used one, he married Valerie Bertinelli, and she got fat. But years later she falls
within the industry standards that permit her to be called hot once again.

Make a long-term investment in your relationship. Buy this flanger. It is the flangiest flanger that
you will ever flange, just ask papa flange if you ever go to flange village.

All you have to do to make this investment in your wife or girlfriend is give me $150 to get on the
flanger program.

The price includes me giving you the flanger. But we can't put a price on the intangible benefits that
this will bring to your relationship.

MXR 117 flanger 1979. Works perfect. Very good condition. More photos if you want them. Feel free
to ask any questions about the flanger or your relationship and how buying more gear can help.

Will be in Toronto from boxing day through the rest of the week.

Thanks for looking.

You may ask why am selling this if it is such a amazing chick magnet? Well, it's worked so well that I have 
7 girlfriends. Each girlfriend carries a sack, and each in sack there are seven kids, and we all need to get to st. Ives


----------



## skilsaw

laristotle said:


> a two parter,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy the flanger please.
> 
> Come on, somebody must want this. Let me correct myself, somebody must want this and want
> to give me money for it.
> If you like spending money, and you like 40-year-old flangers, then I gots the deal for you.
> 
> If you give me $150, I will give you this flanger. In my world, Flangers are quite a useless device.
> A little bit dated and probably only popular because they had no other effects back then.
> 
> Make a great offer and I could deliver it this afternoon.


I got some beer empties from Christmas Eve. How many do you want in trade? If I don't have enough, will you take what I got now as a downpayment, and come pick up some more empties on New Year's day?


----------



## colchar

skilsaw said:


> I got some beer empties from Christmas Eve. How many do you want in trade? If I don't have enough, will you take what I got now as a downpayment, and come pick up some more empties on New Year's day?



It is going to take you until New Year's Day to make up the difference?

Damned slackers.......................


----------



## bw66

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-re...12/1129081415?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Nevermind that he/she is asking new price for speakers that most other people wouldn't describe as "mint". They make a big deal about these "Made in Canada" speakers and then provide a nice picture of the back plate:


----------



## JBFairthorne

It's worth noting that the circled area says "Designed by...Toronto, Canada". It also clearly says "Made in China". Do people even bother to READ stuff before they go to the trouble of uploading a pic and circling unrelated information? I also highly doubt his claims they're hand made. Gawd I hate stooopid people.

I couldn't help myself. My reply to his ad...

I'm curious, are you stupid or just looking for a stupid buyer? The "Made in China" is kind of a dead giveaway...unless Canada is a town in China. Get your facts straight. This ad ended up featured on a stupid kijiji ad thread on a forum I frequent...congrats.


----------



## bw66

JBFairthorne said:


> It's worth noting that the circled area says "Designed by...Toronto, Canada". It also clearly says "Made in China". Do people even bother to READ stuff before they go to the trouble of uploading a pic and circling unrelated information? I also highly doubt his claims they're hand made. Gawd I hate stooopid people.
> 
> I couldn't help myself. My reply to his ad...
> 
> I'm curious, are you stupid or just looking for a stupid buyer? The "Made in China" is kind of a dead giveaway...unless Canada is a town in China. Get your facts straight. This ad ended up featured on a stupid kijiji ad thread on a forum I frequent...congrats.



For what it is worth, it was me that circled the "Made in China" in the pic.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Fair enough...but still, he clearly didn't actually read the label he was basing his information on...and posting a nice, clear, legible picture of.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Update...

He's edited the ad removing all the nonsense about Canadian and hand made etc.


----------



## colchar

This guy wants $50 for a used pedal that sells for $35 new. Good luck with that one Skippy.


http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...ve/1122836127?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## cheezyridr

right now trying to sell my explorer a guy emails me 8 fucking times asking questions i addressed in the ad. after that he offers me $500. knowing that there's not a single explorer on ebay right now that's less than $200 more than my asking price, before exchange, shipping hst and brokerage, i get annoyed. i told him if he couldn't afford it, to ask his mother to increase his allowance. 
i HATE HATE HATE these fuckers who want to play 90 questions, and ask for more pics, and then come back with an offer so ridiculous. the only thing that keeps them safe is distance. if some fucker showed up at my house and offered me some shit deal like that i'd want to roll him myself.


----------



## elindso

smorgdonkey said:


> So, it isn't a 1983?
> 
> If it is a 1983, I have no issue with someone calling it vintage. 30 years is 30 years. A '69 Strat was called vintage in 1984 and that was only 15 years. It only matters if you get caught up in the connotation of vintage.


Not really a 69 wasn't getting any love in 83, because it's a CBS now, pre CBS were starting to get a little more cash about then. I bought a 68 Tele in 76 for $425. It was expensive but I liked it.


----------



## Robert1950

One thing that is not stopping someone pricing something outrageously high, preceded by a few lines of bullshit about how rare and/or the item is, is that there is a sucker born every minute.


----------



## colchar

cheezyridr said:


> right now trying to sell my explorer a guy emails me 8 fucking times asking questions i addressed in the ad. after that he offers me $500. knowing that there's not a single explorer on ebay right now that's less than $200 more than my asking price, before exchange, shipping hst and brokerage, i get annoyed. i told him if he couldn't afford it, to ask his mother to increase his allowance.
> i HATE HATE HATE these fuckers who want to play 90 questions, and ask for more pics, and then come back with an offer so ridiculous. the only thing that keeps them safe is distance. if some fucker showed up at my house and offered me some shit deal like that i'd want to roll him myself.



Is yours the black one on Kijiji right now?


----------



## cheezyridr

colchar said:


> Is yours the black one on Kijiji right now?


yes, only, i edited the ad because i sold it. 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...er/1128578993?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## bzrkrage

Speaking of "Vintage"
A Bestbuy $149 package Univox guitar for only $680!! What a deal!
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/vintage-univox-les-paul-copy/1130013418


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

bzrkrage said:


> Speaking of "Vintage"
> A Bestbuy $149 package Univox guitar for only $680!! What a deal!
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/vintage-univox-les-paul-copy/1130013418


So, I got a reply.
"From: Kijiji User
Well...gavin...according to my research...from the Univox site...this unauthorized Canadian copy is noted by not having any markings including no serial numbers anywhere...indicating to them that it cane from the unauthorized late 60's early 70's copying era...thats all we could find...and if you research online even ebay has or at least had a couple on their auctions"

Well, there you go huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

cheezyridr said:


> yes, only, i edited the ad because i sold it.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...er/1128578993?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



I saw that when I was posting my ad looking to trade my Muddy Tele. Now that I know it was yours, it could have provided an opportunity to have some fun


----------



## bzrkrage

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/calgary/guitar-amp/1131278800?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Hey look, Peavey are now "Marshal 4/12 500 watt"

Also just had an "Epiphany" (Sorry Keith, Clara Amps)
(Meaning) "an experience of sudden and striking realization. Generally the term is used to describe scientific breakthrough, religious or philosophical discoveries, but it can apply in any situation in which an enlightening realization allows a problem or situation to be understood from a new and deeper perspective."
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1131295678










I means guitar, I think.


----------



## pattste

You have to love ads that don't waste words or your time with unnecessary details.


----------



## amagras

pattste said:


> You have to love ads that don't waste words or your time with unnecessary details.


He or she doesn't know how to count



bzrkrage said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/calgary/guitar-amp/1131278800?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Hey look, Peavey are now "Marshal 4/12 500 watt".


That head is a waste of space, literally


----------



## bzrkrage

Don't we all Capt. Kijidiot.
Don't we all.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/1959-gibson-les-paul/1132129430
"1959 Gibson les Paul.
Seriously need one 1959 Gibson les Paul. To further my musical career. (Free)"


----------



## Lord-Humongous

bzrkrage said:


> Don't we all Capt. Kijidiot.
> Don't we all.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/1959-gibson-les-paul/1132129430
> "1959 Gibson les Paul.
> Seriously need one 1959 Gibson les Paul. To further my musical career. (Free)"



From his other ads (this is real):
Hello . I'm 35 yrs old . Looking for work . Handsome , hardworking , good with the ladies . I hope to hear some feedback of interests . 
I have knowledge of the city . Thank you and have a good day . A good glutten free work ethect


----------



## High/Deaf

He didn't mention that he's also humble and a great sepller? Epic fail on his part.

He only wants 1? Crap, I've got a pair of '59s I want to give away, but I don't want to break up the set. Even if he is handsome, hardworking and good with the ladies.


----------



## greco

Lord-Humongous said:


> ......A good glutten free work ethect


----------



## allthumbs56

Wow! So what's an upgraded Chinese fake with a broken neck worth these days?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/st-ca...py/1132182319?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## allthumbs56

bagpipe said:


> I love these types of ads on Ottawa Kijiji:
> 
> Fender Telecaster - American Standard w/case - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.
> 
> "$1200 for 4 year old American Standard Tele. Oh and you're getting a deal because the MSRP is $1569!!".
> 
> Ummm Doood ... its $1199 for a brand new one at L&M :
> 
> Long & McQuade - Fender Musical Instruments American Standard Telecaster - Rosewood Neck - 3 Tone Sunburst


Boy, look at how much the price has gone up in 3 years .....................................


----------



## johnnyshaka

Maybe not a "WTF" kind of ad but an interesting one:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/edmon...ce/1132284100?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



> I am NOT selling anything, I'm only offering my expertise.
> (Acoustic and Electric Guitars)
> 
> I've been playing, buying and selling guitars for over 50 years now and I've noticed that some sellers are asking for more than what is fair, this hurts everyone,
> especially young players, we can't have that.
> 
> You can send me a link to whatever it is that you are looking at and I'll get back to you with an explanation and fair market value.
> I do this because I have a lot of experience and I believe in helping when I can.
> 
> I want to thank the nice people who responded to my first ad with words of encouragement.
> To those of you who contacted me and accused me of running some kind "scam", I want you to know that this just saddens me,
> our world is what we make it, please try to make it a little better..just a little is fine.
> This isn't a "scam" .
> 
> The guitar in the picture is "Trigger" and belongs to
> Willie Nelson (in case you were going to ask)
> 
> PS: if you wish to read my guitar blog (ranting mostly):
> 
> https://justwhy.wordpress.com/
> 
> it also has a top ten list of new guitars at low prices for young players and
> I've just added a "Used buying guide" to the blog for those who are new to this.
> 
> Just re-posting to keep it current


----------



## skilsaw

johnnyshaka said:


> Maybe not a "WTF" kind of ad but an interesting one:
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/edmon...ce/1132284100?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


 Troll, looking for especially young players to befriend then molest.
Either that, or he's Mr. Rogers.


----------



## colchar

Apparently this idiot thinks that a Traynor YCV20 is a boutique amp:


http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...le/1132251700?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## colchar

Lord-Humongous said:


> A good glutten free work ethect



If that is actually a thing now then I give up, I just give up.


----------



## colchar

I think I'll rush right out and but this...or not.


http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/missi...er/1131562824?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

Speaking of autographs,










$3000

This is a mint Epiphone Flame Cat Electric Guitar - Cool Guitar will all the trimmings - Flames , Dice , and Chrome - 
A true Hot Rodders Guitar - Guitar was signed by Chip Foose , and Courtney Hansen in 2006 - Signature comes with
cool High Boy Drawing above signature - A must for the Hot Rod Guitar Player , or Garage Man Cave or Shop 

And for the Idiot that keeps emailing me thats its worthless... 
" dont buy it ........ Some People dont like Chip Foose , and thats alright .


----------



## JBFairthorne

You know a thread is getting looooong when the same pictures come up again and again. I'm pretty sure the dummy posting this ad (not the poster here) is a repeat offender. Still love ya Ari...but stop smokin' the dope. Actually, nah, keep smokin' it. Being high somehow makes Chip Foose more bearable.


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> You know a thread is getting looooong when the same pictures come up again and again.


I was thinking the same, but then, who's going to scroll through 82 pages to look for a repeat?


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Speaking of autographs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3000
> 
> This is a mint Epiphone Flame Cat Electric Guitar - Cool Guitar will all the trimmings - Flames , Dice , and Chrome -
> A true Hot Rodders Guitar - Guitar was signed by Chip Foose , and Courtney Hansen in 2006 - Signature comes with
> cool High Boy Drawing above signature - A must for the Hot Rod Guitar Player , or Garage Man Cave or Shop
> 
> And for the Idiot that keeps emailing me thats its worthless...
> " dont buy it ........ Some People dont like Chip Foose , and thats alright .




Wow, just wow.


----------



## ed2000

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...er/1073284235?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I didn't think any Chinese made guitar costs $3000?
$300 I can believe.


_*His reply:*_
_*Maker is someone in China named Zhang Jianguo. I wanted to supply his guitars in Canada and bought this as a sample guitar *_

_*Seems legit.*_


----------



## amagras

"do not need an extra guitar in my locker" he says...


----------



## skilsaw

ed2000 said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...er/1073284235?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> I didn't think any Chinese made guitar costs $3000?
> $300 I can believe.


 He says, "I finished my degree at Univeristy of Toronto and do not need an extra guitar...".
Whoopie-ding. I hope his mother is proud of him. 
Probably such a homely bastard that the guitar didn't help him pick up chicks at U of T.
If he doesn't need another guitar, he could do something socially redeeming and give it to a homeless person. Toronto needs another panhandler with a guitar.


----------



## skilsaw

skilsaw said:


> He says, "I finished my degree at Univeristy of Toronto and do not need an extra guitar...".
> Whoopie-ding. I hope his mother is proud of him.
> Probably such a homely bastard that the guitar didn't help him pick up chicks at U of T.
> If he doesn't need another guitar, he could do something socially redeeming and give it to a homeless person. Toronto needs another panhandler with a guitar.


Note to self. Skilsaw, you are mean. 
Somebody spank me.


----------



## High/Deaf

skilsaw said:


> Somebody spank me.


You wish!!!! ^)@#


----------



## JBFairthorne

Why do people, so often, produce a long winded story in a kijiji ad that is of absolutely NO INTEREST to any potential buyer? Are we supposed to be so moved by the story that we immediately buy?

I don't mind the one's that are obviously a joke though. They show creativity and you can usually get a chuckle out of them.


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> Speaking of autographs,
> 
> $3000
> 
> This is a mint Epiphone Flame Cat Electric Guitar - Cool Guitar will all the trimmings - Flames , Dice , and Chrome -
> A true Hot Rodders Guitar - Guitar was signed by Chip Foose , and Courtney Hansen in 2006 - Signature comes with
> cool High Boy Drawing above signature - A must for the Hot Rod Guitar Player , or Garage Man Cave or Shop
> 
> And for the Idiot that keeps emailing me thats its worthless...
> " dont buy it ........ Some People dont like Chip Foose , and thats alright .


Not sure if you saw the Oscar Schmitt acoustic that Ricky Gervais signed and played - for sale on eBay. Last I saw it was over $5000USD. Money was going to charity, but still...


----------



## Guest

At first reading this sounded like a good deal 
(probably is), until I looked at the pics. lol.

Custom hand built boutique 2 x12" Guitar Speaker Cabinet .  
The cabinet is nice design -solid cherry constructiion with plywood front baffle . Speaker has casters for ease in moving around stage or livingroom. 
The Eminence are selected one USA and one UK British for a mix of both that is fantastic . The Price- well it wouldnt even pay for the raw materials . 
The drivers are 75 watt x 2 -150 Watts Total RMS. Works well as an ext cab or as a main 212 with your favorite head or combo. Cabinet dimensions 
are 26" wide x 12 1/2" deep x 16" tall (plus caster height) 

First $129 gets it cash and carry -lets get er done! 
Call Now 905-***-**** and Rock and Roll now 


If ad is up ... you got it


----------



## High/Deaf

Yeah, merrets = fail. Especially with a tube amp and something that can get jostled or disturbed. Yikes.


----------



## jb welder

Looks like a pretty good deal that might get overlooked because of a minor detail (crappy wiring) .
Pretty quick easy fix for that. It's not like it has a blown speaker or ripped tolex or something.
What are raw speakers like that worth used?


----------



## greco

jb welder said:


> Looks like a pretty good deal that might get overlooked because of a minor detail (crappy wiring) .
> Pretty quick easy fix for that. It's not like it has a blown speaker or ripped tolex or something.
> What are raw speakers like that worth used?


I would certainly consider it. As jbwelder wrote, the wiring is an easy fix. The Eminence Legends must be worth something towards new speakers, if they are not to one's taste.

My curiosity is the weight!!...definitely seems well constructed!!


----------



## Milkman

I may be missing something here, but it's a 2008 but made in 2010?

And since when does a Les Paul Standard fetch $3500?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/brant...el/1133297847?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## bzrkrage

Milkman said:


> but it's a 2008 but made in 2010?


Maybe he means a '58. That or he's selling his flatmates guitar while he's on vacation.



Milkman said:


> since when does a Les Paul Standard fetch $3500?


"Well, I checked on line .blah,blah,blah, and that seems a good number"
At least he didn't say "In USD or CND equivalent"


----------



## colchar

Milkman said:


> I may be missing something here, but it's a 2008 but made in 2010?


2008 specs. Those continued beyond 2008. I think the next spec change came in 2012.




> And since when does a Les Paul Standard fetch $3500?


Especially used.


----------



## Jimmy_D

I'm getting so sick of coming across an ad only to find out there's no price and it's this fvckin idiot who's had most of his stuff listed for years - 48 items and only a few with a price.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...on/1121384069?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I know a number of people who've tried to buy something from this guy and had nothing but a hassle and never made a deal, I know another person he went off on - someone here told me years ago that this guys was alright, but he's not.


----------



## JBFairthorne

People who don't put a price aren't doing so because they KNOW they expect too much. And then they bitch about low-ballers when someone offers them fair market value. Don't they realize that fair market value has ZERO to do with their, often deluded, perceived value?


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I called him once and had a 20 minute conversation with him on the phone about guitars. He seemed pretty knowledgeable, but then I never made a deal with him. I want the '76 LP he's selling because that's my birth year. It has a neck repair, so I thought it would be around $1500 or something. I can't remember what he was asking but it was higher & I never bothered to go look at it or try to negotiate. 

I'm a little more worried about stuff like this:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ableSearchNavigationFlag=true&channelId=15800
It's posted in every city in Canada and has the same bizarre picture of a pointy headstock guitar in a cheap case.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I saw hat one too. I also noticed the headstock AND the fact that it doesn't even look close to Alpine White. Sure it might have yellowed a little, but not that much. Especially if it's lived in the case as he claims. The price was suspect as well.


----------



## grumpyoldman

Lord-Humongous said:


> .....I'm a little more worried about stuff like this:
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ableSearchNavigationFlag=true&channelId=15800
> It's posted in every city in Canada and has the same bizarre picture of a pointy headstock guitar in a cheap case.


I have absolutely no affiliation with this guitar or seller, and wasn't aware of there being one of these advertised on Kijiji until I read your post, but if you are concerned about a Les Paul with an Explorer headstock being a blatant fake, Gibson did in fact have a mid 80s Les Paul model, called the Les Paul XPL, which had an Explorer-styled "hockey stick" headstock. Some were single cutaway, some were double cutaway (Pat Travers had one of those) and apparently made in very small numbers. I'm not saying that *this one* is an authentic mid-80s Les Paul XPL, but it isn't _necessarily_ a definite fake either based on the fact it has a pointy headstock. A good friend of mine has a 1986 Les Paul Custom that is that very same yellow colour. His didn't reside in the case all its life, and I would suspect that mention of this one being in the case "most of its life" might be a _wee _bit of a fib, but I seem to recall reading that by the mid 80s Gibson was 'yellowing' the clear coat on several of their models, and this could be an example of that (as I suspect my friend's LPC to be as well).

Oh, and lots of mid-to-late 70s and early-to-mid 80s Les Pauls are now residing in 'cheap' replacement cases, too, after the latches on their original plastic 'chainsaw' cases broke off...so the cheap case isn't necessarily firm evidence either....

Just sayin'...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Thanks for the info. The fact that it was a unusual model, with a one line description being posted in 35 cities at once had my spidey senses tingling.


----------



## capnjim

Jimmy_D said:


> I'm getting so sick of coming across an ad only to find out there's no price and it's this fvckin idiot who's had most of his stuff listed for years - 48 items and only a few with a price.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...on/1121384069?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> I know a number of people who've tried to buy something from this guy and had nothing but a hassle and never made a deal, I know another person he went off on - someone here told me years ago that this guys was alright, but he's not.


I have also tried to deal with that guy. He has been selling for many years. I doubt he's ever sold a thing


----------



## colchar

Jimmy_D said:


> I'm getting so sick of coming across an ad only to find out there's no price and it's this fvckin idiot who's had most of his stuff listed for years - 48 items and only a few with a price.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...on/1121384069?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> I know a number of people who've tried to buy something from this guy and had nothing but a hassle and never made a deal, I know another person he went off on - someone here told me years ago that this guys was alright, but he's not.



Oh yeah, that amp has been listed and re-listed forever.

It wasn't the same guy but I once had a guy quoting MSRP as the basis for his asking price. I was interested in the guitar but pointed out that MSRP was meaningless and provided links (L&M, Steve's, etc.) to the actual selling price for the guitar new and he went off telling me that I was full of shit and had no idea what things were worth. It was no surprise when the guitar was still listed a couple of months later as that seller was clearly an idiot.


----------



## Steadfastly

Jimmy_D said:


> I'm getting so sick of coming across an ad only to find out there's no price and it's this fvckin idiot who's had most of his stuff listed for years - 48 items and only a few with a price.
> .


Those sellers are doing themselves a disservice. I am sure many people do as I do and just ignore those ads.


----------



## fretzel

Agreed about the no price thing. 

Here is a local ad. Hope they got some horse shoes. 

AMERICAN FENDER TELECASTER on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oshawa-durham-region/american-fender-telecaster/1134398649


----------



## garrettdavis275

What a terrific deal...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ca...ay/1134800006?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## bw66

garrettdavis275 said:


> What a terrific deal...
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ca...ay/1134800006?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Well, as we are discussing in another thread, it comes with the original box.


----------



## Guitar101

garrettdavis275 said:


> What a terrific deal...
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ca...ay/1134800006?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I'm thinking these are a little past their prime as they are no longer available at most places that sold them but look at this.
http://www.amazon.ca/Boss-DD-20-Delay-Digital-Pedal/dp/B000EMJGFE

So now, were you kidding or serious. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## bw66

Guitar101 said:


> I'm thinking these are a little past their prime as they are no longer available at most places that sold them but look at this.
> http://www.amazon.ca/Boss-DD-20-Delay-Digital-Pedal/dp/B000EMJGFE
> 
> So now, were you kidding or serious. Inquiring minds want to know.


Yeah, I was curious about the true new price and checked Amazon too. I suspect that the seller is hoping that the buyer will only check Amazon, or maybe (being charitable) they based their selling price solely on the Amazon price. *Shop around people!* Most Canadian online retailers have it new in the mid $200s.


----------



## garrettdavis275

Guitar101 said:


> I'm thinking these are a little past their prime as they are no longer available at most places that sold them but look at this.
> http://www.amazon.ca/Boss-DD-20-Delay-Digital-Pedal/dp/B000EMJGFE
> 
> So now, were you kidding or serious. Inquiring minds want to know.


100% kidding. The DD20 at L&M brand new was in the ~$250 range. You can get them used all day long for less than $200. Guy's dreamin'.


----------



## bzrkrage

garrettdavis275 said:


> 100% kidding. The DD20 at L&M brand new was in the ~$250 range. You can get them used all day long for less than $200. Guy's dreamin'.







"The Sunface, how much is he askin'?"
"250."
"Tell him he's dreamin'!"


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Krelf

Gibson Fender Jr
very good condition



$150.00 12/12/2015


----------



## colchar

Guitar101 said:


> I'm thinking these are a little past their prime as they are no longer available at most places that sold them but look at this.
> http://www.amazon.ca/Boss-DD-20-Delay-Digital-Pedal/dp/B000EMJGFE
> 
> So now, were you kidding or serious. Inquiring minds want to know.



Many of those prices on Amazon are computer generated based on availability, sales rank, etc. The algorithm was supposed to be updated to eliminate the ridiculous prices asked for some items but it never happened. The items can also be listed at high prices so that they act as placeholders in the seller's inventory.


----------



## Wileyone

Bolt on Neck no less...Dreamer

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/london/1976-ibanez-lawsuit-era-custom-les-paul/1134691886


----------



## Guest

Lawsuit era. pfft!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Here's a doozie. 2014 lefty AS Tele $1400. COUGH!! All it takes is a quick search of American Standard to find a whole mess of Strats and Teles listed for 1000+ that AREN'T selling. Hell, even pawn shops have better deals. How often can you say that?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/barri...ed/1135254416?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## High/Deaf

Krelf said:


> Gibson Fender Jr
> very good condition
> 
> 
> 
> $150.00 12/12/2015


Wouldn't that actually be a Gibson Fender by Epiphone Jr?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Here's another one. 1500 for an LP studio? Are you mental? You can get trads, stds etc for a hair more. Must be the Tele guy's cousin. A few months ago I saw a NOS one of these in L&M for 1099 plus tx.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/guelp...io/1134240077?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## colchar

JBFairthorne said:


> Here's another one. 1500 for an LP studio? Are you mental? You can get trads, stds etc for a hair more. Must be the Tele guy's cousin. A few months ago I saw a NOS one of these in L&M for 1099 plus tx.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/guelp...io/1134240077?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



He says "no ridiculous offers" but a ridiculous asking price is OK?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Apparently he didn't see the irony.


----------



## Wileyone

Don't forget the answer guy...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/londo...es/1135406776?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

I'd like to test him with an obscure MIJ LP I own, but,
I'm guessing that he'll respond with a 'the answer will cost $*'.


----------



## Scotty

Wileyone said:


> Don't forget the answer guy...
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/londo...es/1135406776?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


More like lead the answer guy to your house so he can rip you off when you're not home...makes me think of the "We buy houses for cash" signs nailed to telephone poles.... More like let us in so we can take pictures and catalog the things that you own for our future shopping purposes


----------



## Guest

Wileyone said:


> Don't forget the answer guy...
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/londo...es/1135406776?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Sent him this;

_This is interesting. Never encountered an ad like this. Not to doubt you, but, let's see. What I have is an early 70's Gession 'Love Power' LP, MIJ. 
Not quite sure of it's origins. Was told it was a pre Les Paul Reborn by Tokai (japanaxe.com) along with Gaban, Gallan and some others that look
like Gibson from ten feet away. Read that it's possibly made by Kasuga Gakki or even Matsumoku. If you can track this info down, I'd greatly 
appreciate it and will spread the word that 'you know yer' shit'. lol._

His response; 

_*Gession * badged guitars were built strictly by Tokai 
Only ever seen Gibson copies under this badge 
Predominately for the European market.
Many were sold in Asia and Russia
Circa 1974-198? from my info.
Post-Lawsuit headstocks and bolt ons 
were also built with a " Let's Play Model " headstock .
Not Kasuga /Yamaki or Daion and Not FujiGen/Matsumoku either._

So, yeah .. he knows his shit.


----------



## Scotty

laristotle said:


> Sent him this;
> 
> _This is interesting. Never encountered an ad like this. Not to doubt you, but, let's see. What I have is an early 70's Gession 'Love Power' LP, MIJ.
> Not quite sure of it's origins. Was told it was a pre Les Paul Reborn by Tokai (japanaxe.com) along with Gaban, Gallan and some others that look
> like Gibson from ten feet away. Read that it's possibly made by Kasuga Gakki or even Matsumoku. If you can track this info down, I'd greatly
> appreciate it and will spread the word that 'you know yer' shit'. lol._
> 
> His response;
> 
> _*Gession * badged guitars were built strictly by Tokai
> Only ever seen Gibson copies under this badge
> Predominately for the European market.
> Many were sold in Asia and Russia
> Circa 1974-198? from my info.
> Post-Lawsuit headstocks and bolt ons
> were also built with a " Let's Play Model " headstock .
> Not Kasuga /Yamaki or Daion and Not FujiGen/Matsumoku either._
> 
> So, yeah .. he knows his shit.


Here is where I officially eat my hat...pass the salt


----------



## greco

Lowballers will be ignored.....
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1126919472


----------



## garrettdavis275

greco said:


> Lowballers will be ignored.....
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1126919472


Excellent find


----------



## bzrkrage

Rant:
Kid has a Rode mic on Kijidiot, advertised 3 times.
1st time, $130.
2nd time, $100.
I responded.
3rd time now $160!
Does my head in!
Rant over.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guest

I may have mentioned this before in this thread (I'm not going to scroll 86 pgs to confirm),
but, I once responded to an ad for an Epi special II neck for $20 (for a project). The seller
stated that someones coming for it, but, I can have it for $25. I replied 'well, he contacted
you first, let him have it'. He quickly replied back, 'he changed his mind. It's yours for $20'.
Me, 'I'll take it for $15'. Which he agreed to.


----------



## rollingdam

This guitar was modded by his Lutheran...http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/gatin...er/1136737556?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## skilsaw

rollingdam said:


> This guitar was modded by his Lutheran...http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/gatin...er/1136737556?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


 Great guitar to play at Church on Sunday morning


----------



## bw66

This one doesn't really pass the smell test...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...up/1136647627?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Pic 2 shows a retail sticker price of 54.99, but pic 3 shows a transaction of 79.09... $24 in tax???

Nevermind that he/she is asking 80% of retail (assuming a mere 13% tax).


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I hate it when people refer to the price on Amazon. Amazon pricing on anything other than books makes no sense to me.


----------



## colchar

bw66 said:


> This one doesn't really pass the smell test...
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...up/1136647627?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Pic 2 shows a retail sticker price of 54.99, but pic 3 shows a transaction of 79.09... $24 in tax???
> 
> Nevermind that he/she is asking 80% of retail (assuming a mere 13% tax).



They clearly bought something else and are just showing the Mastercard receipt to justify their asking price.


----------



## fretzel

DigiTech / chorus & distortion set on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/mississauga-peel-region/digitech-chorus-distortion-set/1136849940



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..........hahahahahahahahaha......hahahaha....ha!!!


----------



## vadsy

^^ commemorative set

I wouldn't plug those in, just leave them in the box or the value would go down.


----------



## Steadfastly

rollingdam said:


> This guitar was modded by his *Lutheran.*..http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/gatin...er/1136737556?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I asked him if it was his Lutheran minister.


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> I asked him if it was his Lutheran minister.


Why?


----------



## Guest

something you don't see everyday.

Casper Steam Punk guitar $600

Casper Technologies Model CGT-BDJ-001.Dimarzio pickups,Shaller tremolo,hand made with Swamp Ash,One of a kind
limited edition built by Stephen Casper.Certificate Of Authenticity included with custom strap and hard shell case.


----------



## Scotty

colchar said:


> They clearly bought something else and are just showing the Mastercard receipt to justify their asking price.


Or that it wasn't hot? I often worry that I'm supporting some clepto when I buy off of kijiji. If the guy is sketchy, or anything about the ad is sketchy, I pass.
I might not be loaded, but I'm not about to be part of dirty dealings. I figure a good honest deal always comes up later anyway


----------



## GuitarsCanada

laristotle said:


> something you don't see everyday.
> 
> Casper Steam Punk guitar $600
> 
> Casper Technologies Model CGT-BDJ-001.Dimarzio pickups,Shaller tremolo,hand made with Swamp Ash,One of a kind
> limited edition built by Stephen Casper.Certificate Of Authenticity included with custom strap and hard shell case.



Those nails sticking out of that headstock are a disaster waiting to happen. Having said that $600 seems cheap for a custom made guitar. Who knows though.


----------



## Guest

I did a google search and found more detail on this guitar on The Gear Page.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

OK so he took and existing guitar and customized it. However those Casper guitars are like $2000 and upwards so a lot of money and time invested in that for a $600 return


----------



## Scotty

GuitarsCanada said:


> OK so he took and existing guitar and customized it. However those Casper guitars are like $2000 and upwards so a lot of money and time invested in that for a $600 return


He's certainly not making much money for his efforts, if at all. That must have taken a lot of work. Does not look comfy to play


----------



## capnjim

I think I have the all time winner.
For a mere 875$ you can own a butchered MIM strat.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitare/vill...er/1138448616?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## colchar

capnjim said:


> I think I have the all time winner.
> For a mere 875$ you can own a butchered MIM strat.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitare/vill...er/1138448616?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



What an idiot, that thing is fugly.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lol, they must be lining up to get that.


----------



## johnnyshaka

http://m.kijiji.ca/guitar/strathcon...1138880938&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1454976428440

Posts pictures of his mangled hand instead of the guitar for sale.


----------



## colchar

johnnyshaka said:


> http://m.kijiji.ca/guitar/strathcon...1138880938&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1454976428440
> 
> Posts pictures of his mangled hand instead of the guitar for sale.



Has the guy never heard of slide?


----------



## Gearhead88

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calga...er/1138916907?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Hurry and look before it's gone , sheesh ! what a joke !


----------



## Guest

In case it does, here it is.

Rediculously overpriced one of a kind Stratocaster $25000

Not really for sale but if someone out there wanted to drop 25 grand firm on a Guitar they can guarantee 
no one else had then this is your opportunity. This ultimate Frankenstein Strat features an 1950's USA 
cream yellow Strat body (with which a dire mistake was made when preparing for new paint) with a Late 
80's Japan Strat neck which I refretted and fitted with a wilckinson rolling nut (to compensate for the 
locking system used on the Japanese strat) and a nice mix of Ibanez bridge and Farrel and old school 
Jackson pickups. This guitar truly is one of a kind. No shipping, No PayPal, No Trades, and No joke. 
Price is firm and Cash is king.


----------



## zdogma

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ottawa/el-94-tubes/1139063639

"I have a quad of *EL 94*'s tubes, as I was told by a local amp guru they seem to be the best on the market. I recently did a *tube bias on my solid state amp and prefer 6L6 bulbs*, so these have to go. Only in town for 2 weeks"

HMM. I assume he's selling a quad of EL84's that didn't sound right in his solid state amp...


----------



## jb welder

zdogma said:


> HMM. I assume he's selling a quad of EL84's that didn't sound right in his solid state amp...


Except the picture is an automotive halogen light bulb, what a maroon!


----------



## Electraglide

zdogma said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ottawa/el-94-tubes/1139063639
> 
> "I have a quad of *EL 94*'s tubes, as I was told by a local amp guru they seem to be the best on the market. I recently did a *tube bias on my solid state amp and prefer 6L6 bulbs*, so these have to go. Only in town for 2 weeks"
> 
> HMM. I assume he's selling a quad of EL84's that didn't sound right in his solid state amp...


This ad's in English, his other ad is in French
*Date de l'affichage* 19-janv.-16
*Adresse* J8P 7Y3
 Afficher la carte
* Afficher comme* Particulier
* Entreprise* Mechyannick
* Type d'emploi* Temps plein
Besoin de changer d’air? Que diriez-vous d'un emploi de technicien automobile à 30 minutes de Whistler, BC? 

Mechyannick Automotive est une clinique de réparation automobile établie dans la magnifique région de Squamish en Colombie-Britannique, et nous sommes actuellement à la recherche d’un/une technicien (ne) automobile qualifié (e) à temps plein. 

Notre clinique vient d'être votée « meilleur mécanicien à Squamish » par les lecteurs du Squamish Reader’s Choice en 2015. Réputés pour notre service haut de gamme et notre clientèle raffinée, nous nous spécialisons dans les véhicules européens. 
Vous avez l’âme d’un grand aventurier, et vous entendez l’appel de l’Ouest canadien? Envoyez-nous votre CV dès maintenant! Le candidat idéal est bilingue, sérieux, minutieux, organisé et efficace, démontre une grande capacité d’adaptation et possède d’excellentes aptitudes en communication. 

De plus, nous exigeons une certification dans le domaine, un dossier de conduite impeccable et un minimum de six ans d’expérience en mécanique auto. 

Mechyannick offre un poste à temps plein et une ambiance de travail agréable dans un garage chauffé, à un salaire très intéressant. 

Communiquez avec nous dès maintenant si vous répondez aux critères ci-haut, et commencez à préparer vos boîtes pour le meilleur déménagement de votre vie! 

Postulez via http://bit.ly/1RRfcwp

Looks like he's looking for a mechanic in Whistler or Squamish B.C.. Maybe he's looking for someone to put the lightbulbs back in his car.


----------



## Guest

Something that I've never seen before.

'81 Gibson Victory MVII guitar

Up for sale is my completely original Gibson Victory MVII guitar. Original hard case is included with this guitar as well. 
This guitar plays and sounds awesome. It is in fantastic shape for being 34 years old. There is some very nice flame on 
the back of the neck. Frets are also in great shape. Great guitar for any collector.


----------



## rollingdam

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ds/1139691516?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

lol. good one. In case it disappears;

Hi, 
I do work on guitars in my spare time (a passion I've developped over the years). I do scalloped necks and broken 
head repairs etc. I dont charge much as this is mostly for fun. Look at some of my work in the pics bellow and rejoice.


----------



## bzrkrage

rollingdam said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ds/1139691516?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


What, no duct tape?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## vadsy

Upset folks all over Kijiji Edmonton this afternoon... 
I'd like to see a forum attached to the listing category on Kijiji where it would just be a free for all, the Bobo and the Bildo can go at it.


----------



## Guest

fake 72 SG?
the pineapple should be between the middle tuners. no?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/hamilton/1972-gibson-sg/1142395137?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Refurbished and rebuilt, have original humbuckers, didn't like the sound, i will toss the in make me an offer










real thing


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> Upset folks all over Kijiji Edmonton this afternoon...
> I'd like to see a forum attached to the listing category on Kijiji where it would just be a free for all, the Bobo and the Bildo can go at it.
> 
> View attachment 18554


LOL

The guy's rockin' a minivan and thinking he's cooler than Chili Palmer. Epic Fail!


----------



## vadsy

I'm hoping he capitalized on 'Spaghetti Wednesdays'


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> fake 72 SG?
> the pineapple should be between the middle tuners. no?
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/hamilton/1972-gibson-sg/1142395137?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Refurbished and rebuilt, have original humbuckers, didn't like the sound, i will toss the in make me an offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real thing



Yeah that looks like a horrendous fake.


----------



## colchar

This guy is a bit on the special side:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oshaw...ne/1138978302?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## bzrkrage

Wow! I forgot how stupid & down right painful the public can be!
Been a while since I sold something on the Jiji.
Now I remember why!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Lord-Humongous

colchar said:


> This guy is a bit on the special side:
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oshaw...ne/1138978302?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


'Never played' - I'll take that to mean, 'I messed my guitar up with all these mods and now it plays and sounds like $hit'


----------



## capnjim

colchar said:


> This guy is a bit on the special side:
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oshaw...ne/1138978302?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Its actually a really good deal....he has selected the only body made by Epiphone where the neck won't twist.
I am constantly driving by dumpsters full of twisted necked epiphones.


----------



## colchar

This guy has got to be high:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/mi...ey/1143271611?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Or maybe he thinks that, because they have bee discontinued, they are worth more. I guess he doesn't realize there are still tons of them out there and that they are still available new for $50.


----------



## ed2000

*Wanted: MARTIN QUITAR*

Watch
|
Share
|
Print
|
Report Ad
Poster Contact Information

On Kijiji since *March 2010*
 


 


 View poster's other Ads

*Email poster*
Can't read the code?
Listen to the code







Verification code
Send me a copy of email
 

  

Kijiji filters and masks emails for security reasons.
By clicking on "Send Email", you consent to this action in accordance with our Terms of Use & Privacy Policy.

*Important Safety Warning:*
Avoid fraud by meeting all sellers in-person to pay for items. Kijiji does not offer any transaction or payment services. Read More Safety Tips













*Date Listed* 05-Mar-16
*Price
Please Contact
Address* Courtright, ON N0N1H0
 View map
* For Sale By* Owner
HELLO 
IF YOU ARE PAWNING YORU MARTIN OR GIBSON GUITAR CALL ME I WILL GIVE YOU 120 DAYS TO GET IT BACK BEFORE IT IS MINE IF YOU WANT ME TO HOLD IT ANOTHER 90 DAYS THEN JUST GIVE ME 100 BUCKS . 
TELL ME WHAT YOUR LOCAL PAWN SHOP WILL GIVE YOU I WILL CHECK WITH THEM AND GIVE YOU 50 MORE THEN THEM . 
CALL ME AT 519 867 2520 OR 
TXT ME 226 932 1213 
FOR THE LOVE OF MUSIC 
I WILL DRIVE TO YOU


----------



## Guest

Guitars $300

will swing for cash or* oz of green*


----------



## colchar

Wow, $1000 for an Epi Sheraton:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/missi...ps/1146605351?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I don't think this guy realizes that those upgrades do not increase the value of the guitar. Now don't get me wrong, I have an Epi Sheraton and I think they are a great value (especially at the $380 price that I paid for mine) but they are not worth $1000.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Guitars $300
> 
> will swing for cash or* oz of green*


I'll take the Hollowbody for a dime, homegrown......does that include shipping?


----------



## colchar

This guy is dreaming:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...os/1147559708?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

Scroll through his other ads.

Original TAYLOR Shipping Box For Guitar USA $20


----------



## rollingdam

http://www.usedvictoria.com/classif...R-100NA-serial-no-221-quality-guitar_27026146


----------



## colchar

rollingdam said:


> http://www.usedvictoria.com/classif...R-100NA-serial-no-221-quality-guitar_27026146



Wow, just wow.


----------



## Guest

rollingdam said:


> http://www.usedvictoria.com/classif...R-100NA-serial-no-221-quality-guitar_27026146


everyone needs to see this $1500 Epiphone. lol


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> everyone needs to see this $1500 Epiphone. lol




I saw it. I'd rather not see it again!


----------



## Hamstrung

Take my money! (sigh...)


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Here's one of those $3000 Epiphone's. Get it quick!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ne/1150722057?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest

Take away two zero's and I'd still ignore it. lol.


----------



## colchar

Lord-Humongous said:


> Here's one of those $3000 Epiphone's. Get it quick!
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ne/1150722057?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true




Someone has to send him a message to let him know that he has his head right up his arse.


----------



## Adcandour

colchar said:


> Someone has to send him a message to let him know that he has his head right up his arse.


I just did. I'll let you know how he defends his pricing, if it's interesting enough.


----------



## ed2000

I wrote him that I want to submit an offer and what is it up to now.

EDIT: Seller replied...2009 Juno Awards Epiphone. - Seller has a female name...be kind, folks.


----------



## jb welder

Lord-Humongous said:


> Here's one of those $3000 Epiphone's. Get it quick!
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ne/1150722057?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true





ed2000 said:


> I wrote him that I want to submit an offer and what is it up to now.
> 
> EDIT: Seller replied...2009 Juno Awards Epiphone. - Seller has a female name...be kind, folks.


Well, the owner of this 2009 Juno Epiphone said it was priceless!
http://www.vancouversun.com/Rare+electric+guitar+stolen+from+Vancouver+home/7202002/story.html


----------



## 10409

I'm not sure if I should be proud that my thread has survived this long or sad that kijiji never changes


----------



## mhammer

Not really a WTF ad. I just liked the guy's honesty. The ad reads: "
_I'm winnowing my collection because I've decided my wife was right; I have too many guitars. I figure when you have to start stacking your guitars and you spend half of your time tuning, cleaning and tweaking, that's probably an indicator. 
Anyway, here are some of the things I have ads for. Please check the original ad for details. 
No trades, thank you. Have no cell, so no texts, please_."


----------



## bzrkrage

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/calgary/analogman-sunface-white-dot-nkt-275/1153168527
Really? 500 Bones? 
Edit, just checked on Reverb, yep!
$500!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## NB_Terry

Last month a guy listed an MXR Zakk Wylde Overdrive for $250. 

I wrote him and nicely said that they're $140 NEW at L&M. 

He wrote back saying that this one may be really old and is probably worth $250.


----------



## cheezyridr

NB_Terry said:


> Last month a guy listed an MXR Zakk Wylde Overdrive for $250.
> 
> I wrote him and nicely said that they're $140 NEW at L&M.
> 
> He wrote back saying that this one may be really old and is probably worth $250.



on another forum, a member there has a sig line that applies:

_you can't tell people they're stupid, they won't believe you_


----------



## Sneaky

Well here is a good one. It's a guitar. Yup, a guitar. 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/guitar/1136534193


----------



## greco

Sneaky said:


> Well here is a good one. It's a guitar. Yup, a guitar.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/guitar/1136534193


Man of a few words ....the fewest possible words!


----------



## Blind Dog

Original kijiji ad -- while it lasts!


----------



## rollingdam

This one is on eBAY:-Must be dreaming

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/60s-Vintage-...0557&clkid=4635549342215133471&_qi=RTM2247626


----------



## Guest

This one keeps popping up every now n' then.
I hope it's not one of you, because I bought the 
same tailpiece used for $40 two years ago.

Gretsch Cadillac Tail Piece. $500.
For 16& 17 " Hollow Bodies , Best Offer , I want TO MOVE IT !!


----------



## rollingdam

wtf at amazon.ca

Martin SP 7100 Phosphor Bronze Lifespan Coated Acoustic Strings Light 3-Pack: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


----------



## colchar

rollingdam said:


> wtf at amazon.ca
> 
> Martin SP 7100 Phosphor Bronze Lifespan Coated Acoustic Strings Light 3-Pack: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



Well at least they are offering free shipping.


----------



## Guest

In case they catch on and fix it.


----------



## cheezyridr

amazon has this weird pricing thing they do, i don't understand it. i've come across this sort of thing before with them. several times i have tried to purchase old kung fu flicks. a few of them are pretty obscure, and weren't even good. i only wanted them as part of my collection because it was early work of a particular actor. one was listed at $385 the other was almost double that. i emailed them that the price must have been a misprint. the reply i got back mentioned something about how they price stuff and bla blah


----------



## Guest

No mention of adding cash,

TRADE: 2 Celestion seventy 80 speakers for 2 vintage 30s

I have two vintage Celestion 12" Seventy 80 speakers in perfect condition. 
I'd like to trade them for two 12" Celestion vintage 30s. 
Drop me a line.


----------



## Diablo

Sneaky said:


> Well here is a good one. It's a guitar. Yup, a guitar.
> 
> Junior jay turser Guitar | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


with jay tursers, that's prob just about right.


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> This one keeps popping up every now n' then.
> I hope it's not one of you, because I bought the
> same tailpiece used for $40 two years ago.
> 
> Gretsch Cadillac Tail Piece. $500.
> For 16& 17 " Hollow Bodies , Best Offer , I want TO MOVE IT !!


he obviously is eager to move it 
must be 24k gold from one of Saddam Husseins guitars.


----------



## Blind Dog

_"... truly one of a kind."_

Are there really '_minor_' chips on a guitar that commands a premium because of the finish, and its status as an instant 'collector'? 

Imo: no.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

At least he's tagged his ad with a whole bunch of unrelated items so that it shows up in every search. That's cool. I love I when people do that.


----------



## rollingdam

another Ottawa dreamer:

Limited Edition Fender Koa Stratocaster | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## LexxM3

Hm, "vox marshall", what does that mean?

vox marshall | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji

Well surely it will be clearer from the main text, right?


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Same seller has a Gibson Vox for sale too. They must be special editions. 
gibson | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## LexxM3

I would love me a AC15 Mesa Bassman, that would be sweet!


----------



## Guest

Free base

You must be freebasing if you think I'll give away a free bass. I do have a frozen trout though.....
Check out my other ads


----------



## Hamstrung

Open rant to too many to count Kijiji advertisers...

It's spelled "S.T.R.A.T." not "S.T.A.R.T."! Proofread your ad before posting! If you don't know how to spell, copy it from the head stock!

"Wanted" means YOU are LOOKING FOR the item to purchase, NOT selling it... dumb-ass! Kijiji's default is set up to do this correctly (see below)









If you get this wrong you're a special kind of dumb-ass!

Rant over... for now..


----------



## cheezyridr

Hamstrung said:


> Open rant to too many to count Kijiji advertisers...
> 
> It's spelled "S.T.R.A.T." not "S.T.A.R.T."! Proofread your ad before posting! If you don't know how to spell, copy it from the head stock!
> 
> "Wanted" means YOU are LOOKING FOR the item to purchase, NOT selling it... dumb-ass! Kijiji's default is set up to do this correctly (see below)
> 
> View attachment 20353
> 
> If you get this wrong you're a special kind of dumb-ass!
> 
> Rant over... for now..


hey now, don't tip people off to my fav trick, scanning the wanted ads for things people missed because they were mis categorized.


----------



## bzrkrage

cheezyridr said:


> hey now, don't tip people off to my fav trick, scanning the wanted ads for things people missed because they were mis categorized.


And misspelling.
"Sure" microphones & "Squire" are awesome.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Some of them are funny to me.

Drummers that use symbols instead of cymbals.
Peddles instead of pedals.

I can't think of any other common ones offhand.

Maybe instead of practicing thier instrument...they should put a little effort into LEARNING THE LANGUAGE.


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> LEARNING THE LANGUAGE.


or using spellchecker.


----------



## amagras

Spellchecker is, many times, the cause.


----------



## Guest

That, combined with proofreader prior to hitting enter, would solve a lot of miscommunication.


----------



## LexxM3

A classic: "Barley used"


----------



## Guest

Ha. I tend to have a few 'barley' sandwiches when playing.


----------



## Robert1950

I've made it known that I am salting away loonies and toonies, and now selling off little bits of gear to fund the purchase of a used Gibson ES339. But the price this guy is asking really out of touch with reality (in a bad way). Not to mentions his very brief description.

Custom Handmade Gibson ES 339 Mint Condition | guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> I've made it known that I am salting away loonies and toonies, and now selling off little bits of gear to fund the purchase of a used Gibson ES339. But the price this guy is asking really out of touch with reality (in a bad way). Not to mentions his very brief description.


He certainly is a man of few words! 

Are all 339's from the Gibson Custom Shop?


----------



## Robert1950

greco said:


> He certainly is a man of few words! Are all 339's from the Gibson Custom Shop?


All Memphis built ES models are referred to as Custom Shop. As to being hand built, that is a bit of a stretch. This ES339 for sale isn't a historic. A brand new ES339 classic costs $2699 at L&M . The whole thing is not hand-built by single or a few craftsman - saying it is hand built can be misleading. There different workstations where various parts of the building, assembly and finishing are done either by hand or machine which works best. See factory tour...

Gibson Memphis Factory Tour


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> All Memphis built ES models are referred to as Custom Shop.


Thanks for this info.

I toured the Gibson factory in Memphis a few years ago.


----------



## pattste

L'impératrice Superdelay est pas votre retard de base. Bien sûr, il ne tarde base sonne, et ça sonne mieux que toute autre chose là-bas, tout en les faisant. Mais si tout ce que vous voulez est un simple retard, l'impératrice Superdelay est pas pour vous. L'impératrice Superdelay est pour les musiciens qui veulent être inspirés par leurs pédales, pas limitée par eux. 

L'impératrice Superdelay est pas votre retard | amplificateurs, pédales | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

Tueur qualité sonore - le rapport signal sur bruit est d'environ 105dB. 
2,8 secondes de temps de retard - pour vos longs retards supplémentaires. 
8 modes - normal, appuyez sur, AUTOSET (temps de retard est fixé par tempo joué), inverse, mode rythmique (multitap), le mode de bande, autres (dynamique, portail), et 12 secondes intégré. 
Expression Pedal Input - vous permet de contrôler soit mélange ou de la rétroaction avec le pied. 
High Pass / Filtre passe-bas - passe-haut est bon pour la musique électronique, passe-bas est doux pour plus sombre analogique type de sons retardés. 
Rapide / modulation lente - ajoute lente texture supplémentaire, est rapide un peu fou. 
8 préréglages - réglages peuvent être sauvegardés à 8 préréglages. Avec trois stompswitches, accéder aux préréglages est facile. 
Tap Tempo avec Ratios - un grand nombre de modes utilisent tap tempo, et la sélection de rapport rend rapide en temps temps de retard facile. 
True Bypass - L'impératrice Superdelay emploie true bypass, de sorte que vous pouvez être sûr qu'il est sans incidence sur le signal au désengagement. 
Petite taille - Les mesures d'enceinte d'environ 5,7 "de 3,75" de 1,75 ", qui est délicieusement petite lorsque l'on considère toutes les fonctionnalités emballées dans cette unité


----------



## Guest

$240 for a Vintage 30 speaker that L&M sells brand new for $202.
BRAND NEW MESA ENGLISH V30 SPEAKER 16OHM VINTAGE 30 UK! | amps, pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## jbealsmusic

laristotle said:


> $240 for a Vintage 30 speaker that L&M sells brand new for $202.
> BRAND NEW MESA ENGLISH V30 SPEAKER 16OHM VINTAGE 30 UK! | amps, pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Actually, those aren't the same speakers.

The V30 in the Kijiji ad is made in the UK. They are the OEM ones used in Mesa cabs. The L&M one (and any other one you find in a store) is made in China. You can tell by the sticker on the back. Mesa ones have G12 on one side and the impedance written on the other, along with the full "Celestion Int. Foxall, England, etc". Chinese ones say G12 on both sides, stamp the impedance on the basket, and only say "Celestion International Ltd."

There is a difference between the two as well. They aren't just the same speaker made in two different locations. The Mesa one is voiced differently.

Even mentioning all that. The guy in the Kijiji ad is still out to lunch with his price considering Mesa sells them direct for $129 USD. Click Here To Check It Out


----------



## Guest

Oops. My bad.
That hadn't occurred to me.
Tnx for pointing it out.


----------



## LexxM3

LexxM3 said:


> I would love me a AC15 Mesa Bassman, that would be sweet!


I almost got it ... The "Gibson Fender ... Vox" guy is back. Giddy up!


----------



## Lord-Humongous

This is a pretty weird looking 'not fender'. Also, what's with the iPhone screen capture? 
Blue fender stratocaster $300 or best offer | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Well this is special:

EPIPHONE 64 TEXAN ART | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

This guy just won't give up:

Limited Edition Epiphone Flame Cat Guitar Signed by Chip Foose | guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


He keeps reposting this, I wonder when he will finally grab a clue?


----------



## Guest

Well, he is getting a little more realistic. lol.
He did start at $5K.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Kind of reminds me of this guy that keeps reposting an old Fender T-shirt for $10 on my local kijiji. At least the guitar is worth SOMETHING. I mean really, why is this guy so persistent? At some point wouldn't you just keep it and wear it? If you couldn't possibly bring yourself to wear it, wouldn't you just use it for rags, donate it to goodwill or throw it out?


----------



## Milkman

I had to google Chip Foose.

Why would his signature add value to a guitar?


----------



## Lord-Humongous

JBFairthorne said:


> Kind of reminds me of this guy that keeps reposting an old Fender T-shirt for $10 on my local kijiji. At least the guitar is worth SOMETHING. I mean really, why is this guy so persistent? At some point wouldn't you just keep it and wear it? If you couldn't possibly bring yourself to wear it, wouldn't you just use it for rags, donate it to goodwill or throw it out?


There's someone in Ottawa with a $10 guitar strap that they've been reposting every day for literally a year. You have to wonder when it's not worth it anymore. But I guess some people have a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Well, he is getting a little more realistic. lol.
> He did start at $5K.



Please tell me that you're kidding.


----------



## colchar

Milkman said:


> I had to google Chip Foose.


You aren't the only one.




> Why would his signature add value to a guitar?


Yeah I'd love to hear the seller's explanation.


----------



## Guest

This guitar's been posted on and off for the past year n' a bit.
In one of his ads, I recall him stating something to the effect,
'I don't care to hear any negative comments. 
Chip is a hot rod god and this guitar is worth it'.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> This guitar's been posted on and off for the past year n' a bit.
> In one of his ads, I recall him stating something to the effect,
> 'I don't care to hear any negative comments.
> Chip is a hot rod god and this guitar is worth it'.



That is facepalm worthy.


----------



## Jamdog

gitard cakamine modèle no eg540ssc | guitares | Ouest de l'île | Kijiji










Gitard de très qualité cakamine une valeur de 1000$ pour 550$avec un lutrin pis le caisse plus un capot plus raque à gitard demende denis




Cakamine.... That's a new word for shitty guitar?


----------



## amagras

colchar said:


> This guy just won't give up:
> 
> Limited Edition Epiphone Flame Cat Guitar Signed by Chip Foose | guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji
> 
> 
> He keeps reposting this, I wonder when he will finally grab a clue?


Today you can read at the bottom of the page:

"And for the Idiot that keeps emailing me thats its worthless... 
" dont buy it ........ Some People dont like Chip Foose , and thats alright."

Lol


Jamdog said:


> gitard cakamine modèle no eg540ssc | guitares | Ouest de l'île | Kijiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitard de très qualité cakamine une valeur de 1000$ pour 550$avec un lutrin pis le caisse plus un capot plus raque à gitard demende denis
> 
> Cakamine.... That's a new word for shitty guitar?


In fact "caca" is the Spanish word for poo-poo


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> This guitar's been posted on and off for the past year n' a bit.
> In one of his ads, I recall him stating something to the effect,
> 'I don't care to hear any negative comments.
> Chip is a hot rod god and *this guitar is worth it'.*


Thus the speed with which it sold? Oh, it didn't sell for, like, years. Yea, maybe not so much worth it, except in his mind. 

There's one born every minute......this guy's still looking for his.


----------



## Jamdog

amagras said:


> In fact "caca" is the Spanish word for poo-poo


In French too. We'll, in child's talk. And the ad is posted in French. Which is confusing, because in his VERY poor writing, he says that it's a quality guitar (which he spells with a d, like in retard) but he can't even write the name properly and end up insulting the gitard he's trying to sell. 

I actually opened up the ad thinking it would be one of those "I have a shit product to sell, and am making fun of it, but it's for sale if you want it" humorous ad. I was sad it wasn't.


----------



## allthumbs56

If Foose had actually hot-rodded the guitar it might have some value - but it's stock. So you're paying $500 for the guitar and $1500 for the signature of a minor celebrity who doesn't have anything to do with guitars. Some people .................


----------



## Guest

But .. but .. it's Chip!!


----------



## Guest

'Left hand' guitar case?
If there's such a thing.
Either way, great deal for $5. Bowmanville.
Left hand guitar case | guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

At that price, I'd take a chance it fits my right hand guitar... Too bad it's that far.

On another note, there was this ad for a RIGHT HANDED GUITAR here in Montréal, where the guitar was obviously a lefty. After two price drops, the ad now doesn't mention handedness at all.


----------



## Sneaky

Oh, the horror. Over 200 accordions for sale...

Accordions over 200 to choose from | other | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Lord-Humongous

This ad caught my eye, until I looked through the pics. The seller's third picture is a cat inside the amp. 










Marshall Master Lead Combo | amps, pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdog

Lord-Humongous said:


> This ad caught my eye, until I looked through the pics. The seller's third picture is a cat inside the amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall Master Lead Combo | amps, pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Does the cat comes with the amp? 

We all know that cats adds fuzz and warmth to your sound. And sometimes some scratchiness.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr.

I like this one,
you put a thousand dollar banjo up for sale,
you tell me it is very pretty,
and the only pic you put up,
is of a banjo case?

Brand New- WASHBURN Banjo with Resonator | other | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Sneaky

Anyone up for an adventure?

NEED BED MATTRESS SHEETS ASAP PLEASE | beds, mattresses | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> I like this one,
> you put a thousand dollar banjo up for sale,
> you tell me it is very pretty,
> and the only pic you put up,
> is of a banjo case?
> 
> Brand New- WASHBURN Banjo with Resonator | other | Calgary | Kijiji


It's the banjo of your dreams...


----------



## Guest

Wanted: WANTED: C.F. MARTIN ACOUSTIC GUITAR

Looking for Martin Guitar (*US made preferred*) 
Price range is *$300 - $500 *
Reply this ad if you have a Martin to sell 

This is URGENT!


----------



## Guest

So .. what's with people who think that autographs are worth something!?
$100 guitar.

Selling Copley Signed George Jones Acoustic Guitar with Authenticity card 
Asking $1000.00 or make a offer 
In good shape 
I can meet along TTC line


----------



## amagras

Obvious, the ink improve the acoustics 
Same for clubs


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> So .. what's with people who think that autographs are worth something!?
> $100 guitar.
> 
> Selling Copley Signed George Jones Acoustic Guitar with Authenticity card
> Asking $1000.00 or make a offer
> In good shape
> I can meet along TTC line


I'd pay for a guitar signed by John Lennon. But not for random signatures. BTW you can have anything signed at conventions for 25$...


----------



## greco

@amagras Is that club in downtown Habana?

There is (was) a club in Mississippi called Ground Zero and owned by this man that has (had) similar "acoustic properties"


----------



## amagras

@greco that's La Bodeguita del Medio, technically a restaurant but they have music shows and combos.


----------



## greco

amagras said:


> @greco that's La Bodeguita del Medio, technically a restaurant but they have music shows and combos.


Unless there are other similar restaurants in Habana, I think that is the one we visited many years ago. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## amagras

greco said:


> Unless there are other similar restaurants in Habana, I think that is the one we visited many years ago. Thanks for the memory.


Only one in Havana, a bunch more around the world. Really good acoustics no kidding.


----------



## Blind Dog

Well as long as we're sure they've been properly maintained ...


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Here's one of those awesome 'factory error' guitars;
Factory error iMG380 black Acoustic Guitar 40 inch | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Lord-Humongous




----------



## Electraglide

Blind Dog said:


> Well as long as we're sure they've been properly maintained ...


503 Agnes? I used to live across the street in the early 70's. I don't think the guitar was around then.


----------



## Robert1950

Squirrel by Fender, uh,... yeah

Squirrel fender acoustic guitar | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## LexxM3

Robert1950 said:


> Squirrel by Fender, uh,... yeah
> 
> Squirrel fender acoustic guitar | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


I don't care that I don't work for Fender, this is just too good -- hence forth, all bargain guitars from Fender shall be branded *Squirrel by Fender.* LOL!


----------



## Jamdog

I think it's a cellphone autocorrect issue. Here we have that guitar finder

Guitare Finder Squire Strat | guitars | City of Montréal | Kijiji Mobile


Now if they misrepresent one product for another, like this fender starcaster.. 

Fender Starcaster Strat Pack Electric Guitar + Amp + Accessoires | guitars | City of Montréal | Kijiji Mobile


----------



## Guest

There are actually two Starcaster's.


----------



## LexxM3

LexxM3 said:


> I don't care that I don't work for Fender, this is just too good -- hence forth, all bargain guitars from Fender shall be branded *Squirrel by Fender.* LOL!


Image below is hereby released into public domain. No rights reserved. Any similarities to trademarks of others is purely satirical.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> There are actually two Starcaster's.


I don't see a resemblance. And if the guy actually tought his starcaster was a fender, which may very well be the case, then it is rather sad... No wonder he stopped playing it and is selling it...


----------



## vadsy

I think the top Starcaster is what Costco sells during the Christmas season.


----------



## Guest

Vintage guitar must have for any collector

El degas acoustic guitar this is from 1976 they were sued by *gipson* for
copping the *gipson* jl200 this is a real diamond in its original case and
strap all bought at the same time in 76 this guitar is mint looking to get
*1250* obo low ballers will be ignored this guitar won't last long


----------



## Robert1950

I say at the end of my Kijiji ads: "Lowballers will be laughed at vigorously and then ignored"

As for the El Degas, it appears that they copied the fret inlays and the pickguard, but the mustache bridge has been altered. Can't say about the headstock. I wonder if Gipson won the lawsuit?


----------



## Jamdog

When they say that the guitar won't last long, do they mean it's on its last leg and will soon be firewood? 


And, they do not specify why the guitar is a must have for any collector. I'd like to see the reasoning behind that. What if said collector collects only electric guitars? This does not make any sense.


----------



## bzrkrage

Hey, Chibsons are getting expensive. Gibson les Paul | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## colchar

Wow, just wow.

GIBSON EPIPHONE SHERIDAN GUITAR,HARD COVER CASE,STAND,AMP FENDER | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> Hey, Chibsons are getting expensive. Gibson les Paul | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain



Says it is a Gibson then says it is not a Gibson..........


----------



## colchar

A Thunderbird Explorer???

Epiphone thunderbird xplorer with case. Busters has used goods | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


And what the hell is a Jean Paul????


Epiphone les paul jean paul guitar. Busters has used goods! | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## guitarman2

A Bourgeois guitar for $50? 

Stylish Dana Bourgeois Acoustic Guitar | guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## Sneaky

guitarman2 said:


> A Bourgeois guitar for $50?
> 
> Stylish Dana Bourgeois Acoustic Guitar | guitars | London | Kijiji


LOL!


----------



## Guest

vintage made in japan 1980 tokai LS-120 real flame top. *$9,900*.

Les Paul Reborn Model 

hand made by one luthier in the infamous Gakki factory in Japan during the golden lawsuit era of japanese guitars 

TONE Monster, rivals any vintage Gibson Les Paul and I have heard many of them in person including "Greenie" and "The Beast" 

plays like butter 

was planning on being buried with this guitar but due to medical conditions can no longer play 

I have owned several vintage instruments including Gibsons, Fenders, Gretsch, Tokai, etc. this one trumps them all 

dont email to tell me the price is high, a great guitar is great guitar 

if you dont believe this guitar is as great in tone as a vintage Gibson, then go buy a vintage Gibson, I dont care to hear your opinion 
about how you "think" Japanese guitars are not as good, they are in fact better. Keep in mind Slash's guitar is not a real Gibson either 
and the combination of his abilities and the guitars tone, created a legend 

Not giving this guitar away or accepting offers 

price is firm, I am not selling because I need the money. I am fine to keep the guitar as a memorandum to the wonderful times when 
I used to still be able to play. Only considering its sale to the right owner who will do it justice


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> vintage made in japan 1980 tokai LS-120 real flame top. *$9,900*.
> 
> Les Paul Reborn Model
> 
> hand made by one luthier in the infamous Gakki factory in Japan during the golden lawsuit era of japanese guitars
> 
> TONE Monster, rivals any vintage Gibson Les Paul and I have heard many of them in person including "Greenie" and "The Beast"
> 
> plays like butter
> 
> was planning on being buried with this guitar but due to medical conditions can no longer play
> 
> I have owned several vintage instruments including Gibsons, Fenders, Gretsch, Tokai, etc. this one trumps them all
> 
> dont email to tell me the price is high, a great guitar is great guitar
> 
> if you dont believe this guitar is as great in tone as a vintage Gibson, then go buy a vintage Gibson, I dont care to hear your opinion
> about how you "think" Japanese guitars are not as good, they are in fact better. Keep in mind Slash's guitar is not a real Gibson either
> and the combination of his abilities and the guitars tone, created a legend
> 
> Not giving this guitar away or accepting offers
> 
> price is firm, I am not selling because I need the money. I am fine to keep the guitar as a memorandum to the wonderful times when
> I used to still be able to play. Only considering its sale to the right owner who will do it justice



Ok buddy, take it with you to the dirt nap.


----------



## Guest

'Ahh, you should be down under/pushing up wheat for the hungry'.


----------



## Jamdog

Milkman said:


> Ok buddy, take it with you to the dirt nap.


I would have used more graphics words...


----------



## JBFairthorne

Honestly, what a waste of his (and everyone that reads his ads') time. That price is so out to lunch it's not even worth messaging him.

Hmmm $10,000 Japanese LP COPY ooorrrrrr $5000 actual vintage Gibson LP...decisions, decisions...

Maybe I should also consider getting that $600,000 Ferrari style kit car instead of the $300,000 Ferrari too. I may be on to something here...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

clearly insane


----------



## JBFairthorne

Huh? You want $850 for a MIM Strat, in no particularly interesting or rare colour, with a mediocre case and some crappy cables?

*Date Listed* 26-May-16
*Price
$850.00
Address* Wasaga Beach, ON L9Z2Z7
 View map

* For Sale By* Owner

Mint 2008 fender strat originally cost 1150. Now worth about 850 looking to get around that. Also have other guitars for sale, another white strat acoustics a 12 string etc
Visits: 58

A 2005 MIM cost $1150? Presumably he's including the tax, the case, the cost of the cables, picks, polish, rags, crappy earplugs, the 3 setups he got done to it in 11 years, every pack of strings he's ever bought...and the gas money to get all that as well as a portion of his car insurance and maintenance.

But wait, I'm still not quite up to $1150 in my math yet. Hmm, what have I overlooked?


----------



## colchar

JBFairthorne said:


> Huh? You want $850 for a MIM Strat, in no particularly interesting or rare colour, with a mediocre case and some crappy cables?
> 
> *Date Listed* 26-May-16
> *Price
> $850.00
> Address* Wasaga Beach, ON L9Z2Z7
> View map
> 
> * For Sale By* Owner
> 
> Mint 2008 fender strat originally cost 1150. Now worth about 850 looking to get around that. Also have other guitars for sale, another white strat acoustics a 12 string etc
> Visits: 58
> 
> A 2005 MIM cost $1150? Presumably he's including the tax, the case, the cost of the cables, picks, polish, rags, crappy earplugs, the 3 setups he got done to it in 11 years, every pack of strings he's ever bought...and the gas money to get all that as well as a portion of his car insurance and maintenance.
> 
> But wait, I'm still not quite up to $1150 in my math yet. Hmm, what have I overlooked?



I sent him the following reply:
"That guitar did not originally cost $1150, that is what MIA Fenders cost at that time. MIMs cost $449. If you paid $1150 for that thing then I hope whoever you bought it from at least bought you dinner before they fucked you up the arse. I mean, it is only polite to do so right?"


I wonder what his response will be.......


----------



## JBFairthorne

While he probably has mails like that coming to him...I just can't be bothered. I've long since given up on trying to make stupid people smarter...or even realistic for that matter.


----------



## bw66

JBFairthorne said:


> While he probably has mails like that coming to him...I just can't be bothered. I've long since given up on trying to make stupid people smarter...or even realistic for that matter.


Yup. My grandpa always said, "Never try to teach a pig to sing, it wastes your time and annoys the pig."


----------



## Jamdog

bw66 said:


> Yup. My grandpa always said, "Never try to teach a pig to sing, it wastes your time and annoys the pig."


Yeah, teach the pig to play guitar instead.


----------



## Guest

Not sure if this should be a 'kijiji alert' thread.

1986 Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop - Alpine White Finish $700.

It is a fantastic sounding vintage guitar that's spent most of its life in its case.
Everything is totally original, with very minimal wear. An exceedingly Rare and Cool guitar.
No breaks or repairs. Guitar comes with its original worn hardshell case.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Isn't Alpine White a bright white? Something akin to Fender's Arctic White? Sure that could be yellowing, but it sure seems to be A LOT of yellowing for a guitar built in the 80s.


----------



## Guest

Here's a follow up ad to that ad;

Gibson Aldo Nova Custom - Too Good to be True?

_Back in January "Ann Gascoyne" tried to sell this same guitar for medical bills, citing costs that should have been covered by Provincial insurance. 
It was apparently from an East Coast address. Apparently her husband died and left this guitar. She could not, or would not provide pictures of 
specified area to confirm that these were not photos stolen from the web. If you do some research on this particular model Les Paul you'll find the 
exact same photos on another site unconnected to Ann Gascoyne (1986 Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop). I still have ":her"
e-mails. Any request for info is answered with payment options, through "Fulfilled by Amazon". Didn't even check on the proper name._


----------



## Jamdog

That same yellow white guitar is on kijiji Montréal...?

1986 Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop - Alpine White Finish | guitars | City of Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## Electraglide

The same ad is up here, right down to the Fender looking headstock.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Busted...


----------



## Electraglide

Jamdog said:


> Yeah, teach the pig to play guitar instead.


Or cook.


----------



## Jamdog

JBFairthorne said:


> Busted...


I reported the Montréal ad. Report the ones in your area.


----------



## JBFairthorne

There's the same ad showing in Barrie. If someone wants to report it go ahead. It's a waste of time imo.


----------



## Blind Dog

The headstock's legit but it's a pic for nationwide guitars. It's being 'offered' in BC too._ "The kijiji team is investigating."_ I told my wife, "It's a hoax, but make sure we have $700 on hand."

Surprise: still have the $700, twelve hours later.

Admit it: your heart raced awhile too.


----------



## Electraglide

Blind Dog said:


> The headstock's legit but it's a pic for nationwide guitars. It's being 'offered' in BC too._ "The kijiji team is investigating."_ I told my wife, "It's a hoax, but make sure we have $700 on hand."
> 
> Surprise: still have the $700, twelve hours later.
> 
> Admit it: your heart raced awhile too.


Nope, my heart didn't race.


----------



## Jamdog

JBFairthorne said:


> It's a waste of time imo.


Yeah. Still present. I don't think the kijiji team cares much about hoax or people reporting ads, it's there to look good...


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> Yeah. Still present. I don't think the kijiji team cares much about hoax or people reporting ads, it's there to look good...



If someone was to report the fakes to Gibson and Gibson, or more accurately their lawyers, were to contact Kijiji I bet they would start to care.


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> If someone was to report the fakes to Gibson and Gibson, or more accurately their lawyers, were to contact Kijiji I bet they would start to care.


I take it the guitar is possibly an actual gibson so I doubt that they or their lawyers would contact anyone.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Someone should let the poster of the ORIGINAL ad know. If he OWNS the picture, he might be able to more effectively deal with it.


----------



## colchar

Electraglide said:


> I take it the guitar is possibly an actual gibson so I doubt that they or their lawyers would contact anyone.



I was referring to fake Gibsons in general, not that ad specifically.


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> I was referring to fake Gibsons in general, not that ad specifically.


Ok, but I still don't think that will do any good. I believe that them and a lot of other places hit the great wall of china. As far as kijiji goes, I think that they (gibson) would have to prove that a guitar was fake before the ad was pulled.


----------



## Jamdog

Selling online without pictures is a no-no, so let's take pictures where we can't see crap! 












Guitar, case, amp, tuner and picks.,
Guitar, case, amp, tuner and picks. | guitares | Longueuil / Rive-Sud | Kijiji


----------



## jbealsmusic

How about this? Someone offers you a trade that you're not interested in, so you say no. Then they get angry with you and rant about why you shouldn't say that you'll consider trades if you're not going to accept them.


----------



## colchar

And then there are the people who make ridiculous lowball offers of basically 50% of your asking price and, when you don't respond, they send you more messages with the same lowball offer.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

People who write the words 'cash money' after their offer. That puts me off for a variety of reasons, in particular because I feel that the insinuation is that I am desperate for the money.


----------



## colchar

Lord-Humongous said:


> People who write the words 'cash money' after their offer. That puts me off for a variety of reasons, in particular because I feel that the insinuation is that I am desperate for the money.



Yeah, the ones who make a lowball offer of cash money and say they will pick it up in an hour or two. You have to wonder if their ridiculous offers ever work. Hell, I had one of those yesterday - made a lowball offer and said he would drive over immediately to pick up the guitar. No chance.


----------



## bzrkrage

Lord-Humongous said:


> People who write the words 'cash money' after their offer. That puts me off for a variety of reasons, in particular because I feel that the insinuation is that I am desperate for the money.


Yeah, but I had a guy come over to grab a pedal, asked if I take cards.
Also had a Kijidiot ask if I was selling anything else in my garage.
"How about that drill, is it for sale?"


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Cards? Like Pokémon cards?


----------



## guitarman2

colchar said:


> Yeah, the ones who make a lowball offer of cash money and say they will pick it up in an hour or two.


I had that happen. I emailed back "Double your offer and come over in 4 hours.


----------



## Jamdog

It's funny, when I buy off kijiji, I don't negotiate. 
Maybe I should? I mean, the guy did set a price, if I didn't find it fair, I would look for something else...


----------



## colchar

guitarman2 said:


> I had that happen. I emailed back "Double your offer and come over in 4 hours.



I sometimes reply back asking a higher price. Some people freak out but I just remind them that they are the ones who decided to start negotiating. One guy, however, claimed that it was illegal for me to raise the price and threatened to call the cops if I didn't sell at no more than the original asking price. I told him that I'd put the coffee on and asked to to tell the cops to stop and pick up donuts on their way over. I didn't hear from him again.


----------



## bzrkrage

Lord-Humongous said:


> Cards? Like Pokémon cards?


Credit/debit cards. I should have said,"Sure! Give me the card & the pin numbers' sounds like a good trade!"


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## guitarman2

colchar said:


> I told him that I'd put the coffee on and asked to to tell the cops to stop and pick up donuts on their way over. I didn't hear from him again.


You haven't heard from him because he's still serving time for making non emergency calls to 911


----------



## StevieMac

I received one of those lowball kijiji "cash & carry with no questions asked" offers on an amp recently and, just for shits & giggles, said "Sure, I'm at home right now". A flurry of emails followed, asking _several_ specific questions (already answered in the post)..and then the person just vanished. I suppose I did it just to confirm my initial suspicion: That there was NO intent to purchase in the first place, even at the ridiculous lowball price. Try it sometime...it's fun!


----------



## guitarman2

StevieMac said:


> I received one of those lowball kijiji "cash & carry with no questions asked" offers on an amp recently and, just for shits & giggles, said "Sure, I'm at home right now". A flurry of emails followed, asking _several_ specific questions (already answered in the post)..and then the person just vanished. I suppose I did it just to confirm my initial suspicion: That there was NO intent to purchase in the first place, even at the ridiculous lowball price. Try it sometime...it's fun!


I get a ton of offers for stuff that I have listed on Kijiji that aren't low balls but a little lower than I'm asking and if I'm in the mood to unload quickly I usually say "sure". And after I accept the offer I never hear from the again. I have no idea what the problem is. I listed, they offered, I accepted. I don't know why they waste time like that.


----------



## StevieMac

guitarman2 said:


> I get a ton of offers for stuff that I have listed on Kijiji that aren't low balls but a little lower than I'm asking and if I'm in the mood to unload quickly I usually say "sure". And after I accept the offer I never hear from the again. I have no idea what the problem is. I listed, they offered, I accepted. I don't know why they waste time like that.


To be fair, that happens on this site as well...though folks are less likely to disappear altogether.


----------



## Jamdog

guitarman2 said:


> I get a ton of offers for stuff that I have listed on Kijiji that aren't low balls but a little lower than I'm asking and if I'm in the mood to unload quickly I usually say "sure". And after I accept the offer I never hear from the again. I have no idea what the problem is. I listed, they offered, I accepted. I don't know why they waste time like that.


I have the opposite. 
They offer, relist a few times in the week to remain high on the list, insisting they want it gone. I contact them to state that I'm interested and ask for pictures, they change the ad for a higher price, then remove it altogether. 

Or

They offer, I contact them saying I would take it, but they don't answer. Next day they refresh their list, I re contact them, still no answer. Yet another refresh on their part, the heck I won't deal with them. 

There are idiots everywhere, and it's sadly part of shopping online. 

Still there are good deals to be had.


----------



## Blind Dog

I'm now the proud owner ...



... of another pissed kijiji crack ho.


----------



## Jamdog

Blind Dog said:


> I'm now the proud owner ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... of another pissed kijiji crack ho.


For real?


----------



## Blind Dog

Jamdog said:


> For real?


Send me $750 and I'll have the shipper reroute it.


----------



## Jamdog

Blind Dog said:


> Send me $750 and I'll have the shipper reroute it.


Nah, but congrats! 

I'm eager to see videos of it, really want to hear how it sounds.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

She used the word 'witch' out of context. 

Double, double, toil & trouble.


----------



## colchar

Dickheads who post ads like this claiming to be selling Fenders are a pain in the arse too:

Fender | guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Apparently a normal Gibson LP Traditional is now a collector's edition:


**LIKE NEW** 2011 GIBSON LES PAUL TRADITIONAL GOLDTOP | guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## ZeroGravity

How about $350 for a Les Paul Special II. A deal at half the price....

Epiphone Les Paul Special II - Special Model Ebony | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

ZeroGravity said:


> How about $350 for a Les Paul Special II. A deal at half the price....
> 
> Epiphone Les Paul Special II - Special Model Ebony | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



Sweet Jebus.


----------



## amagras

This thread has made me a better Kijiji user, I mean, I didn't know before...


----------



## capnjim

Gibson Les Paul Black Beauty | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji
This guy swears its a real Gibson and got offended at my suggestion it might be a knockoff....the thing is, its not even a decent copy. Check out the serial number and square inlays.


----------



## Local Strangler

I signed up to this forum, just for this thread alone. I find kijiji is such a great source of comedy. The people.. are amazing.. at being, both shitty, and funny. I love it. Its untapped, it has no agenda. It is just pure pure comedy.


----------



## Jamdog

Local Strangler said:


> I signed up to this forum, just for this thread alone. I find kijiji is such a great source of comedy. The people.. are amazing.. at being, both shitty, and funny. I love it. Its untapped, it has no agenda. It is just pure pure comedy.


Welcome aboard. 

Kijiji is a great source of comedy, frustration, outrage, idiocy, and used guitars.


----------



## Local Strangler

@Jamdog haha thanks man, yeah it is a good place to pick up a headache if you are in the market for one. 

I will get around to actually contributing something to this forum. I see some members I recognize from another forum I have been on for a while. @colchar its carver from st. nice to see you posting over here. I was always a fan of your approach.


----------



## colchar

capnjim said:


> Gibson Les Paul Black Beauty | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji
> This guy swears its a real Gibson and got offended at my suggestion it might be a knockoff....the thing is, its not even a decent copy. Check out the serial number and square inlays.



Dead link so it must have been removed.


----------



## capnjim

I do sell a lot, and have lots of people come to my house. Have you even noticed the time spent trying a guitar is directly inverse to their ability to play?
Great players come in...try the guitar 30 seconds. Sold.
Hackers and wankers sit there for an hour!
"Excuse me.....(After 45 minutes of painful playing) do you have a louder amp?"


----------



## Guest

When buying, I spend more time inspecting than I do playing.
And when I do play, it's to listen for any buzz around any frets
that may not have looked right during a visual and any cracklin'
in the electronics..


----------



## colchar

capnjim said:


> I do sell a lot, and have lots of people come to my house. Have you even noticed the time spent trying a guitar is directly inverse to their ability to play?
> Great players come in...try the guitar 30 seconds. Sold.
> Hackers and wankers sit there for an hour!
> "Excuse me.....(After 45 minutes of painful playing) do you have a louder amp?"



I've got a guitar for sale now and a potential buyer wants to play it through an amp to see how it sounds. It is a bone stock Epi so it will sound like damned near every other stock Epi of the same model.


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> I've got a guitar for sale now and a potential buyer wants to play it through an amp to see how it sounds. It is a bone stock Epi so it will sound like damned near every other stock Epi of the same model.


While I understand wanting to try it and make sure all is good, the most important part still is how the guitar is physically. I recently bought a vintage axe and spent most of my time there looking at the guitar from all angles. Did check for buzz, and played a few notes (unplugged) to feel the action. 

Then rushed home to really try it. Lol. 
Now I am not an expert guitar buyer, but when you know what it is you are buying, it shouldn't be complex. 

I figure I can change a pot, or even a pickup, but if I am stuck with a twisted neck or cracked body, I'll be rather unhappy.


----------



## ZeroGravity

Not quite as bad as the $350 LP Special II, but a Epi Dot Studio for $500 when they retail at L-M for $479. It does come with a hard case though so maybe the worst deal, but....

Guitars | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne

colchar said:


> Apparently a normal Gibson LP Traditional is now a collector's edition:
> 
> 
> **LIKE NEW** 2011 GIBSON LES PAUL TRADITIONAL GOLDTOP | guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


Actually this ad says Collector's CONDITION...which might actually be true.


----------



## ZeroGravity

The Ottawa LP Special II is now reduced from $350 to.... 

Epiphone Les Paul Special II - Special Model Ebony | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

I don't know. 
I kinda like the orange amp les Paul, even if I can't find anything online about it. 
[edit I found out its orange amp starter kit guitars & amp. Comes in 3 colors. The whole kit is about 600$ new, with a 350$ orange amp, accessories and stuff; his used beginner guitar is overpriced at 300 IMHO. Still looks great! ] 










Orange Amps - Ltd Ed. Electric guitar / Guitare électr. (nego),
Orange Amps - Ltd Ed. Electric guitar / Guitare électr. (nego) | guitares | Laval / Rive-Nord | Kijiji

Prix: 299 $


----------



## colchar

JBFairthorne said:


> Actually this ad says Collector's CONDITION...which might actually be true.


Good catch.


----------



## Jamdog

Yeah... 

Sell a guitar made of less usual materials, and instead of a decent description put a screenshot of the website of the manufacturer (I presume) wich only includes small pictures (where we can't see shit) 

If it's an amazing guitar, he should take pictures. 












I am selling my composite acoustics carbon fiber guitar. If u have any questions don't hesitate to contact me. This is an amazing guitar.


Guitar for sale. | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


I bet a carbon fiber body looks awesome.


----------



## Guest

Looking to trade my WWII German Police Bayonet for a USA Fender guitar of same value of $1000.00 

PHYSICAL DESCRIPTION: Nice quality, early, shortened, model, S.98/05 Prussian police slotted, dress bayonet, 
features a roughly, 13", (33 cm), long, single edged, nickel/silver plated, drop forged steel construction blade with 
full length fullers running right off the tip end and a full length, including the hilt, of roughly, 17 3/8", (44.2 cm). 
The un-sharpened blade is still fairly bright and clean. Maker marked to Horster. The bayonet has an ornate, solid 
nickel/silver, single upswept cross guard and stylized eagle head pommel both intact. The obverse and part of the 
reverse of the cross guard have an embossed, repeating, oak-leaf and acorn pattern. The cross guard is unit marked 
"S. D.VII.176.". The stylized eagle head pommel shows nicely detailed feathers, eyes and beak. Button works fine. 
The bayonet has brown and crème colored, natural stag horn grips, secured by two, dome headed, natural aluminum 
rivet retainers. The obverse of the grip has a stamped, silver washed, aluminum alloy, second pattern, (circa June 1936-
May 1945), police eagle with out-stretched wings, clutching a wreathed, canted swastika in it’s talons encompassed by 
a vertically oval, oak-leave wreath, intact


----------



## Guest

Interesting slide guitar.
Maybe even a 'kijiji alert'?

Peavey Power Slide Guitar $200

Amazing condition, need to sell to buy more gear! 
Includes strap. 

"The Peavey PowerSlide® is not a traditional lap steel or a resonator, and it's not a conventional steel guitar. 
This instrument is in response to the huge number of requests we've gotten for a lap-type steel guitar that could 
be played standing up. The shape of the PowerSlide is designed to position the playing surface (fingerboard) to 
the left of the player's body, allowing total access to the playing surface. The unique four-point suspension and 
the special "Y" strap enable the PowerSlide to be played either horizontally or vertically - and almost anywhere 
in-between." - Peavey website 

PowerSlide™ Burgundy : Peavey.com


----------



## Lord-Humongous

This one is brilliant! No picture or anything. 

Selling Guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Lol, I couldn't resist replying to his ad. I said "Great ad, good luck with the sale!" This was the response....

"$100??"

He had first posted it for $200 before I grabbed the screenshot. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

It's baaack.
Last time, he was asking $400 for the same tail piece that I paid $40 for my Emperor II.

Gretsch Cadillac Tail Piece , For 16& 17 " Hollow Bodies , Best Offer , I want TO MOVE IT !! $500.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> It's baaack.
> Last time, he was asking $400 for the same tail piece that I paid $40 for my Emperor II.
> 
> Gretsch Cadillac Tail Piece , For 16& 17 " Hollow Bodies , Best Offer , I want TO MOVE IT !! $500.


He wants to move it?


----------



## guitarman2

advertised something on Kijiji today. As soon as the ad was up I got a text to email them (a gmail address) I emailed them and received a response in very bad english how they really wanted the item for their son and if I'd sign up for a paypal account cause thats the only way they could do it and I would really be helping them out. I responded back that I don't ever do paypal under any circumstances whatsoever. They could come and get it or give the money to whoever comes to get it.
They responded back urging me to please help them and deal paypal, etc. So I responded, I'd rather burn it then sell it to you, paypal is never going to happen so run your dam scam somewhere else.
The response to that, "lol your father". I expected a nasty curse filled email. That response I don't get.


----------



## Jamdog

guitarman2 said:


> advertised something on Kijiji today. As soon as the ad was up I got a text to email them (a gmail address) I emailed them and received a response in very bad english how they really wanted the item for their son and if I'd sign up for a paypal account cause thats the only way they could do it and I would really be helping them out. I responded back that I don't ever do paypal under any circumstances whatsoever. They could come and get it or give the money to whoever comes to get it.
> They responded back urging me to please help them and deal paypal, etc. So I responded, I'd rather burn it then sell it to you, paypal is never going to happen so run your dam scam somewhere else.
> The response to that, "lol your father". I expected a nasty curse filled email. That response I don't get.


"your father" might be a bad Google translation of some foreign language curse.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

zdogma said:


> I like the guy in Ottawa who couldn't sell the Warmoth tele for $1800 last week, so he raised the price to 2K:


LOL. reminds me of an incident I had trying to buy an amp recently. It wasn't kijiji and involves a local dealer so I won't go into it here, but the whole thing reminded me of why I swore, way back when I was still in school, to never set foot in that douchebag's store ever again.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Kind of like why I go to Taco Bell every year or so...to remind myself why I haven't gone to Taco Bell in a year or so.


----------



## Jamdog

I contacted a seller yesterday concerning the purchase of a strat for my daughter. 

After we set a meeting spot and time, he modified the ads (plural - he advertised in a few concurrent regions as he is in the middle of nowhere) for triple what he originally posted. 

Let's say I am still looking for a strat for my daughter.


----------



## guitarman2

Jamdog said:


> I contacted a seller yesterday concerning the purchase of a strat for my daughter.
> 
> After we set a meeting spot and time, he modified the ads (plural - he advertised in a few concurrent regions as he is in the middle of nowhere) for triple what he originally posted.
> 
> Let's say I am still looking for a strat for my daughter.


I'd let him go to the meeting spot and I'd be a no show. Then he'd be here complaining how a kijidiot sets up a meeting and doesn't show.


----------



## LexxM3

guitarman2 said:


> The response to that, "lol your father". I expected a nasty curse filled email. That response I don't get.


 Maybe it's your dad punking you? ;-)


----------



## LexxM3

This evening, up for grabs, we have this nice CV tele for ... $1000. LOL. Kijijiot. It must be the included case that triples the market price. 









Fender squire Telecaster Classic vibe $1,000 | guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne

That one comes with case and *amp*. It's probably still over priced though.


----------



## LexxM3

JBFairthorne said:


> That one comes with case and *amp*. It's probably still over priced though.


Oh, I did miss the amp -- can anyone identify the amp from the picture? (one of the Kijijiot ad traits is a sense of mystery). Unless that is a vintage tube amp in mint condition provably played by Christ himself, it's only twice the market price then.

Update: The iOS app picture is better that website (interesting!) and it's a super rare Kustom amp. That justifies everything, all good, sorry for causing a bit of a stir here then, carry on then.


----------



## greco

Only a bit of damage to deal with and the need to be tuned and you are all set....

Selling guitar and case | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji

Leather case with a soft inner lining and acoustic guitar. Bit of damage on guitar but still works. Strings need to be tuned. 20$ for both. Not selling separately.


----------



## Jamdog

greco said:


> Only a bit of damage to deal with and the need to be tuned and you are all set....
> 
> Selling guitar and case | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
> 
> Leather case with a soft inner lining and acoustic guitar. Bit of damage on guitar but still works. Strings need to be tuned. 20$ for both. Not selling separately.


$20 for a case and some firewood, not that bad a deal. 

At least he priced it correctly for the condition. Some other kijidiots would have added a zero!


----------



## Guest

Three years ago, I would've grabbed that as a project. lol.
Not even worthy to hang in Riff Wrath's barn.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well, in 3 years, at least you've figured out what a lost cause is. Now you draw the line at anything beyond a cracked body and a spray can? Lol.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I saw one without a top yesterday...lemme look for it.

And the prize for the biggest kijiji WTF goes to...JB.

guitars | guitars | Barrie | Kijiji

*Date Listed* 09-Jun-16
*Price
$25.00
Address* 13 Joseph Crescent, Barrie, ON L4N 0X9, Canada
 View map

* For Sale By* Owner

seagull acoustic guitar ,brand new but missing the top, and turn keys, great project guitar. please phone 705-719-9228.for more info.


----------



## Guest

Lawsuit Vintage V100 Les Paul Carbon Copy Identical Replica. $1000

I'm selling my old Vintage V100 Les Paul Copy that's as old as me. This is an identical copy of a 60's gibson... 
Every measurement, every detail, is the same as a gibson except for the headstock and to be honest I like the 
headstock of this guitar way more than the Gibson headstock. This guitar has zero flaws hence the price. You 
cannot find this guitar anywhere, I've tried, and It's impossible. You can only find the newer ones which have 
been modified.. Basically, they are NOT identical les paul copies. This guitar will serve its purpose in the studio 
or on the wall as a collectors item.. 
1000$ Firm. Selling only because I'm desperate to pay off my schooling and I also need a car to get to the hospitals 
for my clinicals. If I wasn't forced to sell this guitar I would NEVER even think about it.. so you lucked out.. 
Come check it out and be prepared to get blown away


----------



## colchar

It seems that buyers can be idiots as well. I have a guitar available for sale/trade. This morning someone emailed me to offer an accordion ffs!


----------



## davetcan

LOL, you beat me to it.




laristotle said:


> Lawsuit Vintage V100 Les Paul Carbon Copy Identical Replica. $1000
> 
> I'm selling my old Vintage V100 Les Paul Copy that's as old as me. This is an identical copy of a 60's gibson...
> Every measurement, every detail, is the same as a gibson except for the headstock and to be honest I like the
> headstock of this guitar way more than the Gibson headstock. This guitar has zero flaws hence the price. You
> cannot find this guitar anywhere, I've tried, and It's impossible. You can only find the newer ones which have
> been modified.. Basically, they are NOT identical les paul copies. This guitar will serve its purpose in the studio
> or on the wall as a collectors item..
> 1000$ Firm. Selling only because I'm desperate to pay off my schooling and I also need a car to get to the hospitals
> for my clinicals. If I wasn't forced to sell this guitar I would NEVER even think about it.. so you lucked out..
> Come check it out and be prepared to get blown away


----------



## Jamdog

Wow! 


JBFairthorne said:


> I saw one without a top yesterday...lemme look for it.
> 
> And the prize for the biggest kijiji WTF goes to...JB.
> 
> guitars | guitars | Barrie | Kijiji
> 
> *Date Listed* 09-Jun-16
> *Price
> $25.00
> Address* 13 Joseph Crescent, Barrie, ON L4N 0X9, Canada
> View map
> 
> * For Sale By* Owner
> 
> seagull acoustic guitar ,brand new but missing the top, and turn keys, great project guitar. please phone 705-719-9228.for more info.


Manufacturing defect?


----------



## butterknucket

I rarely look at Kijiji or Ebay, but I noticed this just now. 

Something doesn't look right, lol. 

Fender Aluminum Body Stratocaster "Custom Shop" - Yellow (1993)


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> Wow!
> 
> Manufacturing defect?



Mental defect.


----------



## Guest

FS/FT medical-grade human skeleton (resin). TRADE for GUITAR?

Skeleton is medical grade, all 206 bones there and fully articulating (except for the jaw which is wired shut). 
Mounted to hanging rack. Will sell for $400 (new is $600 plus for this quality). Will trade for electric guitar 
or bass. Epi LP Standard? Squier CV Tele, Fender MIM Tele, Semi or full Hollowbody, Hagstrom, others


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> FS/FT medical-grade human skeleton (resin). TRADE for GUITAR?
> 
> Skeleton is medical grade, all 206 bones there and fully articulating (except for the jaw which is wired shut).
> Mounted to hanging rack. Will sell for $400 (new is $600 plus for this quality). Will trade for electric guitar
> or bass. Epi LP Standard? Squier CV Tele, Fender MIM Tele, Semi or full Hollowbody, Hagstrom, others



Sweet Jebus, now I really have seen it all!


----------



## Jamdog

What makes him think that one with a guitar for trade is looking for a skeleton?


----------



## LexxM3

Hmmm ... take a guitar out of the closet and replace by a skeleton. Might be worth it just to be able to boast at bars "I tell ya, I have a skeleton or two in my closet, that's fur shure"


----------



## Guest

It would so cool in the band's new video! Don' cha' know. lol.


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


> I rarely look at Kijiji or Ebay, but I noticed this just now.
> 
> Something doesn't look right, lol.
> 
> Fender Aluminum Body Stratocaster "Custom Shop" - Yellow (1993)


Clue me in? The knobs have been changed?
Paint is ugly to me, but I think it's stock.


----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


> Clue me in? The knobs have been changed?
> Paint is ugly to me, but I think it's stock.


There's no Fender logo on the front of the headstock. As far as I know, metal finishes have a metallic finish on them, Lace Sensors have 'Lace Sensor' written on the pickups and those don't, and those tuners are bizarre.


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


> There's no Fender logo on the front of the headstock. As far as I know, metal finishes have a metallic finish on them, Lace Sensors have 'Lace Sensor' written on the pickups and those don't, and those tuners are bizarre.


I can barely see Fender on the headstock, but it's not painted like this one that appears to be legit? :
Fender Custom Shop Aluminum Stratocaster "Tom's 57 T-Bird"


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Jamdog said:


> What makes him think that one with a guitar for trade is looking for a skeleton?


Um, stage or video prop. Could work. ... oh I see I've been beaten to the punch on that.

Medical students/teachers like to rock too ya know.


----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


> I can barely see Fender on the headstock, but it's not painted like this one that appears to be legit? :
> Fender Custom Shop Aluminum Stratocaster "Tom's 57 T-Bird"


I can't open the link but I"ll take your word for it. 

The one I posted just looked weird to me.


----------



## exhausted

jb welder said:


> I can barely see Fender on the headstock, but it's not painted like this one that appears to be legit? :
> Fender Custom Shop Aluminum Stratocaster "Tom's 57 T-Bird"


U.. G.. L.. Y..
strat ain't got no alibi
u ugly
u ugly.


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> What makes him think that one with a guitar for trade is looking for a skeleton?



Someone should contact him and offer a real skeleton in trade for the fake one. Tell him if he wants a fresh one he'll have to wait a few days for it to be ready.


----------



## Guest

Do you mean that a real one would get him a US fender or gibson?


----------



## LexxM3

Story/minor vent: A seller posts a minor acoustic guitar on local Kijiji for a decent price, would make a great campfire guitar. I notice, offer his asking price and to pickup next day. We agree, address and time set. Then later same day he gets back to me, says he priced it too low and it's now 30% higher than his original (and our agreed price) and do I want it. I tell him his behaviour is unethical and politely (seriously, politely) tell him to GFHS. So nothing new, just another Kijijiot scum, right? 

Well, I am pretty good with the internets and after a few minutes search figure out he is a Roman Catholic pastor at a local university. Nice kicker to the story.

Vent over, bring on the next Kijijiot.


----------



## Guitar101

Jamdog said:


> What makes him think that one with a guitar for trade is looking for a skeleton?


Now, if the skeleton was playing a guitar, that would be different.


----------



## Jamdog

I've had post agreements reprices happen twice lately on kijiji. But at least yours had the decency to contact you about it. 



LexxM3 said:


> would make a great campfire guitar. .


You mean it's firewood, or that you play while grilling marshmallows?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Honestly, I just think that's dirty. A deal is a deal. Now, if we had a deal and you somehow decided to miss or reschedule our appointment to meet, I might consider renegotiating the price. If I priced something on kijiji that I thought to be fair and got my asking price quickly, I might lament the fact that I could have gotten a little more, but I would be happy it was sold with minimal fuss and spend my energies thinking about what to piss the money away on rather than worrying about the extra $40 I might have gotten. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## Jamdog

JBFairthorne said:


> Honestly, I just think that's dirty. A deal is a deal. Now, if we had a deal and you somehow decided to miss or reschedule our appointment to meet, I might consider renegotiating the price. If I priced something on kijiji that I thought to be fair and got my asking price quickly, I might lament the fact that I could have gotten a little more, but I would be happy it was sold with minimal fuss and spend my energies thinking about what to piss the money away on rather than worrying about the extra $40 I might have gotten. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


Oh I am fully agreeing with you, changing a deal is not acceptable. The two kijidiots that did it to me were scumbags that not only agreed on a price, place and time, THEN changed their price, but also did so by editing their ads and not contacting me. At that point I simply didn't want to waste efforts in emailing them, if one us such a douche, reasoning wouldn't be useful. 

If there would be a way to report them to kijiji I would, but now I decided I'd always contact a seller only if I am certain to be able to pickup within the hours or so of the conversation. 

Fwiw the idiot who tripled the price of his squier on me still has it for sale, and I hot a nice one closer to me, for less than his original asking price.


----------



## greco

LexxM3 said:


> .....I tell him his behaviour is unethical and politely (seriously, politely) tell him to GFHS. So nothing new, just another Kijijiot scum, right?
> 
> Well, I am pretty good with the internets and after a few minutes search figure out he is a Roman Catholic pastor at a local university.


I can't stop laughing at this! 

May there (still) be a place in heaven for you, my son.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

LexxM3 said:


> Story/minor vent: A seller posts a minor acoustic guitar on local Kijiji for a decent price, would make a great campfire guitar. I notice, offer his asking price and to pickup next day. We agree, address and time set. Then later same day he gets back to me, says he priced it too low and it's now 30% higher than his original (and our agreed price) and do I want it. I tell him his behaviour is unethical and politely (seriously, politely) tell him to GFHS. So nothing new, just another Kijijiot scum, right?
> 
> Well, I am pretty good with the internets and after a few minutes search figure out he is a Roman Catholic pastor at a local university. Nice kicker to the story.
> 
> Vent over, bring on the next Kijijiot.


Just an FYI, because I am always surprised that people don't know this. It's not just unethical; it's illegal. A listing for sale (online, in print or in a store) with a price attatched to it is legally considered an offer (both US and Can law), and once someone accepts that offer (even if no arrangements were made for the logistics of sale and transfer of possession - as simple as taking the item to the cash register or replying to the add with an "I'll take it") it is a legally binding contract (for both parties). That pastor is in breech of contract law, as well as common sense ethics (I am certain Seminary School covers this latter subject). Not that anything would come of it (not with going to court over) , but just so it's out there. Sometimes the law (and in this case, ebay policy re placing a bid) makes total sense. 

I woulda mentioned it earlier (the amp incident I posted previously) but I did not actually accept that offer yet (was planning to counter), so it wasn't a breach, just douchey as heck. Frankly, in the end, I'm glad I didn't give that guy any of my money.


----------



## Jamdog

Granny Gremlin said:


> Frankly, in the end, I'm glad I didn't give that guy any of my money.


Sometimes it comes down to this: let the idiot lose his time and not get your money!


----------



## cheezyridr

well, i for one, am. i would LOVE to have an extra skeleton, but i don't have a spare guitar to trade.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Jamdog said:


> Sometimes it comes down to this: let the idiot lose his time and not get your money!


Exactly; I'm sure that just as in my situation, the seller you were dealing with is still holding the item. They both could have had a quick and easy sale with an easy-going buyer, but they [email protected]&$ed it up and, well, even Jesus believed in Karma.


----------



## LexxM3

Jamdog said:


> You mean it's firewood, or that you play while grilling marshmallows?


Play. It is a nice guitar, but I am trying to be a little abstract in my description so as to not obviously identify the guilty party -- other people are also good at the internets and I don't need the hassle.



Granny Gremlin said:


> It's not just unethical; it's illegal.


I actually do know this, had to pass a serious exam in contract and tort law and everything. It is good to mention. But I consider ethics to be above law and above religion. It's my worst condemnation.


----------



## Electraglide

Jamdog said:


> What makes him think that one with a guitar for trade is looking for a skeleton?


Medical students.


----------



## colchar

LexxM3 said:


> Story/minor vent: A seller posts a minor acoustic guitar on local Kijiji for a decent price, would make a great campfire guitar. I notice, offer his asking price and to pickup next day. We agree, address and time set. Then later same day he gets back to me, says he priced it too low and it's now 30% higher than his original (and our agreed price) and do I want it. I tell him his behaviour is unethical and politely (seriously, politely) tell him to GFHS. So nothing new, just another Kijijiot scum, right?
> 
> Well, I am pretty good with the internets and after a few minutes search figure out he is a Roman Catholic pastor at a local university. Nice kicker to the story.
> 
> Vent over, bring on the next Kijijiot.



A Catholic pastor at a local university? So at St. Jerome's (the Catholic college at Waterloo) or Laurier (not sure Laurier actually has a Catholic priest on staff). I did my undergrad at Waterloo (St. Jerome's specifically) and my Master's at Laurier. Chances are I know the person so I am curious who it is. I can understand if you don't want to post the name here but can you PM it to me?


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Do you mean that a real one would get him a US fender or gibson?



No, just offer him a real skeleton to freak him out.


----------



## colchar

Guitar101 said:


> Now, if the skeleton was playing a guitar, that would be different.



Wasn't that done in a Grateful Dead video?


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> Just an FYI, because I am always surprised that people don't know this. It's not just unethical; it's illegal. A listing for sale (online, in print or in a store) with a price attatched to it is legally considered an offer (both US and Can law), and once someone accepts that offer (even if no arrangements were made for the logistics of sale and transfer of possession - as simple as taking the item to the cash register or replying to the add with an "I'll take it") it is a legally binding contract (for both parties). That pastor is in breech of contract law, as well as common sense ethics (I am certain Seminary School covers this latter subject). Not that anything would come of it (not with going to court over) , but just so it's out there. Sometimes the law (and in this case, ebay policy re placing a bid) makes total sense.



I would want to see proof of this claim. If I post something and someone responds that they will take it, that does not constitute a contract and I am under no obligation to sell to them.

If you claim was true stores would be required to honour sale prices when they run out of a sale item. Many do by offering rain cheques that get you that product at the sale price when it comes back in but many stores do not offer rain cheques.

Car dealerships would also be acting illegally every day because they are constantly trying to add costs over and above the sticker price. If your claim were true they wouldn't be able to add any other costs to the purchase price but we all know that they do and that part of the game when buying a car is the negotiation process.


----------



## jb welder

I could be wrong, but I think with sale items, if there are no rain cheques, they are required to state "while quantities last", or similar.
There are probably many cases where they just push over the legal line, as they know it's not worth the hassle for anyone to pursuit legal action.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

LexxM3 said:


> I actually do know this, had to pass a serious exam in contract and tort law and everything. It is good to mention. But I consider ethics to be above law and above religion. It's my worst condemnation.


Very much agreed... but too many people, unfortunately, require the fear of hell or jail to do the right thing.



colchar said:


> I would want to see proof of this claim. If I post something and someone responds that they will take it, that does not constitute a contract and I am under no obligation to sell to them.
> 
> If you claim was true stores would be required to honour sale prices when they run out of a sale item. Many do by offering rain cheques that get you that product at the sale price when it comes back in but many stores do not offer rain cheques.
> 
> Car dealerships would also be acting illegally every day because they are constantly trying to add costs over and above the sticker price. If your claim were true they wouldn't be able to add any other costs to the purchase price but we all know that they do and that part of the game when buying a car is the negotiation process.



Exactly what JB Welder said. I don't need to prove anything - go read about it from whatever valid source you trust (it's the age of the internet; if you care, you can search it out in 5 minutes - I don't care if you believe me or not).

As for the car dealership, the sticker price is the price - everything else is either a value-added (options) or legislatively required (various taxes and fees).


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> I would want to see proof of this claim. If I post something and someone responds that they will take it, that does not constitute a contract and I am under no obligation to sell to them.
> 
> If you claim was true stores would be required to honour sale prices when they run out of a sale item. Many do by offering rain cheques that get you that product at the sale price when it comes back in but many stores do not offer rain cheques.
> 
> Car dealerships would also be acting illegally every day because they are constantly trying to add costs over and above the sticker price. If your claim were true they wouldn't be able to add any other costs to the purchase price but we all know that they do and that part of the game when buying a car is the negotiation process.


Just try and buy a car or a truck at base/quoted price. They never have them and have to bring them in which adds to the price.


----------



## LexxM3

colchar said:


> I would want to see proof of this claim. If I post something and someone responds that they will take it, that does not constitute a contract and I am under no obligation to sell to them.


Here is a decent summary: Contract Law

Unfortunately, you are generally not correct about the lack of obligation in your example (or in mine). There are, however, lots of nuances. For example, if the "acceptance" by buyer is a different price or other exchange of value, then the buyer is actually presenting a new offer, not an acceptance, so no contract yet exists unless accepted by seller. If the buyer says I'll pay your price, but you have to drive an hour, most reasonable people and judges would consider that a new offer as well. Lots of other nuances, of course. But the nice thing about contract law is that, if one isn't a dick and has a general good sense of right and wrong regarding promises, the law is extremely logical.


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> Exactly what JB Welder said. I don't need to prove anything


You made the claim, the burden of proof is therefore on your shoulders.

I will speak to an old friend from university who is now a lawyer to see what he says.


----------



## Guest

Guitar101 said:


> Now, if the skeleton was playing a guitar, that would be different.


----------



## bzrkrage

MARSHALL HEAD AND CABINET on Kijiji 
MARSHALL HEAD AND CABINET | amps, pedals | Calgary | Kijiji
"Stupid Cats not included"
Ahhh, poor kitties!










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## colchar

With regards to the debate above about legally binding contracts and Gremlin's claim that offering something for sale and someone else saying they will take it constitutes a contract, as I said above that is simply not true.

My university friend who is now a lawyer (he practices business law not criminal law, family law, etc.) got back to me this morning and here is his response:

"_Haha - well that's not a bad debate - but the good news is you’re right and the other guy is 110% wrong.


It is standard contract law in Canada, US, England that any advertisement or classified is considered an "invitation to treat" and not an offer.... the reasoning behind that mirrors this situation perfectly - if you have 1 guitar and put it up for sale online and 50 people accept the purchase price...how can you be bound to 50 different people for one item? And no, being the first to accept does not constitute a contract. It is for this reason it is considered an "invitation to treat" and then the owner of the item can make a formal offer to be accepted. 


Hope that helps! And don't give an inch on this either, it's well formed case law in any civilized country - these issues have been clarified by the high courts in the ‘60s and ‘70s....the other guy has no idea what he is talking about and is completely wrong."_


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> With regards to the debate above about legally binding contracts and Gremlin's claim that offering something for sale and someone else saying they will take it constitutes a contract, as I said above that is simply not true.
> 
> My university friend who is now a lawyer (he practices business law not criminal law, family law, etc.) got back to me this morning and here is his response:
> 
> "_Haha - well that's not a bad debate - but the good news is you’re right and the other guy is 110% wrong.
> 
> 
> It is standard contract law in Canada, US, England that any advertisement or classified is considered an "invitation to treat" and not an offer.... the reasoning behind that mirrors this situation perfectly - if you have 1 guitar and put it up for sale online and 50 people accept the purchase price...how can you be bound to 50 different people for one item? And no, being the first to accept does not constitute a contract. It is for this reason it is considered an "invitation to treat" and then the owner of the item can make a formal offer to be accepted.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps! And don't give an inch on this either, it's well formed case law in any civilized country - these issues have been clarified by the high courts in the ‘60s and ‘70s....the other guy has no idea what he is talking about and is completely wrong."_


It's still a douche move to change the asking price after a verbal agreement has been made to perform a transaction.


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> It's still a douche move to change the asking price after a verbal agreement has been made to perform a transaction.


I agree completely, but the claims made here that it is illegal were completely false.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

See that's how it's done. Apparently my law education predates internet sales. But in Jamdog's case is still is a breach of contract as an agreement was reached - moved past the invitation to treat stage; terms and conditions where mutually agreed upon and finalised.

But lawyers sure ain't good at math. It still applies to in store price displays (and Jamdog's situation), and therefore I can't be a full 100% wrong (or more than 100 in any case). 

Thanks for the lesson just the same.


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> See that's how it's done. Apparently my law education predates internet sales.



Unless your legal education included law school, a year of articling for a law firm, a year spent studying for the Bar exam, sitting and passing the Bar exam, being called to the Bar by the Law Society of Upper Canada (or similar provincial body), and several years practicing as a lawyer it is pretty much irrelevant.




> But in Jamdog's case is still is a breach of contract as an agreement was reached - moved past the invitation to treat stage; terms and conditions where mutually agreed upon and finalised.



Again, I would disagree because no money had yet changed hands. 

Take this example - a price can be agreed but once the buyer sees the guitar in person they could decide that it was not worth the asking price and could then attempt to negotiate a lower price. If they got the lower price they wanted they could buy it but, if not, they could back out of the deal. Neither renegotiating the price nor backing out altogether would constitute breach of contract.

I actually just sent him another message outlining that exact scenario. If he replies I will post his reply here.




> But lawyers sure ain't good at math.



He was obviously speaking colloquially and was merely indicating how completely off base your assertions were.




> It still applies to in store price displays (and Jamdog's situation), and therefore I can't be a full 100% wrong (or more than 100 in any case).



He was responding specifically to the guitar scenario and, as I said above, I disagree that changing the deal constitutes breach of contract.


----------



## Jamdog

Even in my case where I said I want to take it and set a pickup place and time, one could argue that until the buying party saw the item in question there's always negotiations. 

That said, plainfully raising the price on the ad without any communication constitute a jerk move. 

I am happy to report that the idiot still has his tripled value bullet strat, and I got a squier strat for less than his (and closer, saving also in gas) 

It's a win-win for me, and a lose-lose for the loser. Seems fair.


----------



## greco

Interesting thread since post #1564


----------



## Guest

Jamdog said:


> .. and I got a squier strat for less than his (and closer, saving also in gas)
> 
> It's a win-win for me, and a lose-lose for the loser. Seems fair.


After all of this, I'm looking forward to the NGD thread.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> After all of this, I'm looking forward to the NGD thread.


It's already there! 

NGD squire strat (for my daughter)

You even commented on it


----------



## Granny Gremlin

colchar said:


> Unless your legal education included law school, a year of articling for a law firm, a year spent studying for the Bar exam, sitting and passing the Bar exam, being called to the Bar by the Law Society of Upper Canada (or similar provincial body), and several years practicing as a lawyer it is pretty much irrelevant.


LOL, bud, no it's not. It's just not as good; know the difference. No need to be nasty (especially after you've 'won' and I have conceded the fact).




colchar said:


> Again, I would disagree because no money had yet changed hands.


Go back to your lawyer friend and ask him what the 5 requirements for a legal contract are (cash changing hands is not one of them - merely a quid pro quo, aka "consideration," which includes the promise to pay in the future, which existed in Jamdog's case as a price was mutually agreed upon, as well as a payment date). ... Oh I see you already have; great.




colchar said:


> Take this example - a price can be agreed but once the buyer sees the guitar in person they could decide that it was not worth the asking price and could then attempt to negotiate a lower price. If they got the lower price they wanted they could buy it but, if not, they could back out of the deal. Neither renegotiating the price nor backing out altogether would constitute breach of contract.


If the guitar was not worth the agreed price due to misrepresentation then the buyer is not breaching contract by backing out due to that fact. A change in the deal, mutually agreed upon, is perfectly fine and not a breach either (that is not what happened in Jamdog's case) but a modification of the contract and legally allowed for. If for whatever other reason you want to back out of the sale (that you have already accepted) you are in breach unless there are other conditions in the contract (e.g. inspection of condition or securing of financing - think of a real estate deal) that were not met (the contract is null; continuing with the home sale example, neither party is in breach - conditions are a legit out to a contract given the reality that unknowns exist and parties want to be protected). If you reply to an ad and say "hey, can I check out the guitar" you are not in a contract (have not accepted or made an offer), but doing your due diligence (you could make it a contract with a condition by adding "if I like it I will pay your price" and the seller agrees) ; however if you say "I'll take it for x dollars see you Tuesday" and the seller agrees, that is a contract and it is your fault for not doing your due diligence (unless you were drunk, under age, or someone had a gun to your head, either literally or figuratively aka duress - that's requirement number 5: Capacity).




colchar said:


> He was obviously speaking colloquially and was merely indicating how completely off base your assertions were.


He is a human being; therefore not infallible (I think he focused on one part of the story - the thing about kijiji ads being offers). He is your friend; therefore having a good laugh with you at my expense (no worries; I'm a big boy I can take it - but I do get to laugh right back). That one assertion I made (an online ad being an offer) was what he said was incorrect from what you posted earlier. I have yielded on that issue. I have no way of knowing exactly how you represented the debate to him (you make it seem that this conversation started with something to the effect of 'so this git on the internet...'), but he obviously focused on that one assertion when he said that. Everybody plays the fool sometimes; it was my turn. Don't let it go to your head, because it could be your turn next. I know it was a colloquial answer.... but you are trying to claim credibility of technically accuracy - pick one (mutually exclusive).


----------



## Guest

Jamdog said:


> It's already there!
> 
> NGD squire strat (for my daughter)
> 
> You even commented on it


Oh .. that one.


----------



## Local Strangler

So... who needs a mans Bones? I have the real deal. none of that fake plastic crap from the modern days. this skeleton is Pure Nitro baby.


----------



## amagras

Local Strangler said:


> So... who needs a mans Bones? I have the real deal. none of that fake plastic crap from the modern days. this skeleton is Pure Nitro baby.


Mine is pure calcium


----------



## Jamdog

Slight issue at the strings level... 



Une seconde vie,
Une seconde vie | guitares | Longueuil / Rive-Sud | Kijiji

Prix: 30 $


----------



## Local Strangler

amagras said:


> Mine is pure calcium


Im going to have to start calling you "milk bones"


----------



## ZeroGravity

Black guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

"I’ve been playing guitar for over fifty years so I know about guitars"

Item Description: Black Guitar

No make, model, year anything....


----------



## Guest

Looks chibsony to me.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

A 69 year old that says "LOL" in a kijiji ad?


----------



## Robert1950

Wouldn't take it if he paid me $30



Jamdog said:


> Slight issue at the strings level...
> 
> Une seconde vie,
> Une seconde vie | guitares | Longueuil / Rive-Sud | Kijiji
> 
> Prix: 30 $


----------



## rollingdam

interesting way to wind strings
Norman guitar B20 | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> Looks chibsony to me.


Hmmm, no headstock picks, smells "Fish & Chibs " to me!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bw66

ZeroGravity said:


> Black guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> "I’ve been playing guitar for over fifty years so I know about guitars"
> 
> Item Description: Black Guitar
> 
> No make, model, year anything....


The ad has been edited:

"OK< after 24 emails and 10 phone calls....the guitar is MADE IN CHINA...it's a perfect copy of the LP 60th Anniversary edition."


----------



## Jamdog

bw66 said:


> The ad has been edited:
> 
> "OK< after 24 emails and 10 phone calls....the guitar is MADE IN CHINA...it's a perfect copy of the LP 60th Anniversary edition."


Good job.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Maybe he HAS been playing 50 years. Maybe he DOES know guitars. Maybe...that's why he's selling it.


----------



## ZeroGravity

Maybe we should be impressed that a 69 year old knows how to use Kijiji at all


----------



## LexxM3

ZeroGravity said:


> Black guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> "I’ve been playing guitar for over fifty years so I know about guitars"
> 
> Item Description: Black Guitar
> 
> No make, model, year anything....


I just sent him a note asking, based on his experience, what colour it is .


----------



## bzrkrage

Anyiquity's anyone? [/URL]Seymour duncan Anyiquitys | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji[/URL]


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Jamdog

At least he's being honest... 











Squier or Fender "made in we don't know and we don't give a &@$#" stratocaster pickup set. 10$ a set. 





Stratocaster pickups set,
Stratocaster pickups set | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne

Those are some REALLY short leads on that bridge pu.


----------



## Jamdog

At the price, is it really a problem?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well, ya it is if it makes the pickup virtually unusable. I mean, I'm not in the market for a cheap pickup set, but if I was, I would at least want a set.


----------



## Jamdog

Can't you make the wires longer?


----------



## Electraglide

Jamdog said:


> Can't you make the wires longer?


My thought too. A bit of solder and some shrink tubing should do the trick.


----------



## Jamdog

Yep. A 5 string guitar. From Harvard. Sure. 

Not that we can see much on the pictures...











Harvard Electric Guitar. 5 strings. Black and white.

Harvard Guitar Electric,
Harvard Guitar Electric | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

Chinese made 3/4 size flying vee superman guitar. Sounds bad and plays worse. Guitar has never been set up....could use an anvil for a slide... Its a flying vee (superman flies  body could be used for another project.... Its pretty rare..

Superman flying v | guitares | Longueuil / Rive-Sud | Kijiji


----------



## Milkman

JBFairthorne said:


> Those are some REALLY short leads on that bridge pu.


I've always wondered why that is such a concern. People spcifically ask how long the leads are when buying used pick ups.

Does soldering a little wire and adding shrink wrap on the connection adversely affect the sound of the pick ups?

Does it add capacitance or something?

If not, why do people worry about it?


----------



## JBFairthorne

For me, I would just be worried about possible failure down the road. The more connections you have, the more potential for issues. If I can use one wire to do the job, that's better than 2 wires spliced together. Kind of like eavestroughs. The more seams you have, the more places they can leak.


----------



## Guest

Doing a quality solder/shrink, makes that near unlikely.


----------



## Milkman

If a splice is worrisome (not to me), it's simple to desolder the lead and solder a new longer one in its place.

Maybe the original wire matters to some.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Nah, most of my concerns would be due to MY possible "shitty" job.


----------



## Milkman

O


JBFairthorne said:


> Nah, most of my concerns would be due to MY possible "shitty" job.


Obviously you're not the only one.

It's common for a seller to state the length of the leads or a buyer to ask.


----------



## bzrkrage

Ahh, it always come down to length and size……


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Jamdog

bzrkrage said:


> Ahh, it always come down to length and size……
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


I think it depends of what you do with it. When bolted on a strat pickguard, those short leads may be near perfect.

(although I think even there it's short... )


----------



## bzrkrage

It's like Hallowe'en for guitarist.
Epihone les Paul costume on Kijiji 
Epihone les Paul costume | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji










Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Robert1950

Bit of a spin here....

Epiphone/Gibson Acoustic | guitars | Red Deer | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

Jamdog said:


> At least he's being honest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squier or Fender "made in we don't know and we don't give a &@$#" stratocaster pickup set. 10$ a set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratocaster pickups set,
> Stratocaster pickups set | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


If it won't sell, Jack the price!! 




Stratocaster pickups set,
Stratocaster pickups set | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

New price: 20 $



(and keep the old price in the description, that'll help for sure)


----------



## amagras

bzrkrage said:


> It's like Hallowe'en for guitarist.
> Epihone les Paul costume on Kijiji
> Epihone les Paul costume | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.


I'd wear one of those!


----------



## LexxM3

Wow, beautiful organ!

WOW | other | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne

GATOR Road case on wheels, new | pianos, keyboards | Barrie | Kijiji

Date Listed
24-Jun-16
*Price
$100.00
Address* Orillia, ON L3V
 View map

* For Sale By* Owner

GATOR Road case on wheels, new. Never used for anything except storage. Two available, one for a Fantom X6 and one for a Fantom X7. 

Never used for anything except storage? Wtf else would you use it for? A canoe?


----------



## jbealsmusic

JBFairthorne said:


> Never used for anything except storage? Wtf else would you use it for? A canoe?


To be fair, by that he could mean that it was never taken on the road/gigged.


----------



## JBFairthorne

To be fair...he should have said that, because taking on the road is for the purposes of STORAGE.


----------



## Milkman

Poorly worded ad, but storage and touring are not going to have the same impact on an item in my experience.


----------



## Jamdog

custom guitar Aria Pro body Epiphone Les Paul neck electric,
custom guitar Aria Pro body Epiphone Les Paul neck electric | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne

I like his last sentence.

"I'm literally getting rid of this because I don't have the space or time to guitar build." Or the talent apparently.


----------



## Guest

If the case is included, I'd go for it.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> If the case is included, I'd go for it.


I was thinking the same: for parts and a case, 25$ ain't too bad. Just the rattle can axe however ain't much of a deal.


----------



## Jamdog

Those are two different ads, from two different sellers, posted within about an hour. 

I find the picture remarkably similar. 










Guitare Electrique | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji











Nevada guitar electrique avec ampli et cable | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

They follow each other on kijiji, being posted at nearly the same time, but in different cities.
The kijiji thumbnail for them looks like a color variation on the same pic. It's weird.


----------



## Guest

Even the reflections are similar.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Even the reflections are similar.


Yeah, when I saw them I tought it was two guitars from one guy, but they are from two different areas. It's surreal. 

See how it shows when browsing.


----------



## Jamdog

And I happily report that the late idiot who cranked his price up is having issues finding a buyer, and has started to lower his price slowly. 

How predictable. 

I still got a similar one (in fact better, made in Indonesia instead of China) for a third of his current asking price. 

Kijidiots.


----------



## Jamdog

Nah it's not a Hannah Montana telecaster with stickers on it, it's a secret star guitar... 












Guitare secret star
22 frettes
Garantie 30jrs



Guitare secret star | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

Prix: 50 $



Translation 

Secret Star guitar
22 frets
30 days warranty 

$50


----------



## Jamdog

OMG 
What the heck is that? 















DAISY Rock butterfly
Girl guitar

guitar DAISY ROCK | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

Prix: 100 $


----------



## Sneaky

I think I have a winner here:

Mouse rug | art, collectibles | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## 335Bob

Sneaky said:


> I think I have a winner here:
> 
> Mouse rug | art, collectibles | Calgary | Kijiji


Now that's creepy........


----------



## Blind Dog

Jamdog said:


> OMG
> What the heck is that?



If I had an Epi' _EO-2 EB Flutterby, _I would have to make it mine.


----------



## Guest

Jamdog said:


> OMG
> What the heck is that?


I set up a similar Daisy Rock like that for a friend (gift for his daughter).
They do play nice.



Blind Dog said:


> If I had an Epi' _EO-2 EB Flutterby, _I would have to make it mine.


I'm really liking it. Not leaving my house though.
Except, maybe trade for a Yami LL.


----------



## Blind Dog

laristotle said:


> I set up a similar Daisy Rock like that for a friend (gift for his daughter).
> They do play nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really liking it. Not leaving my house though.
> Except, maybe trade for a Yami LL.


If it were local I would pick it up -- and for a collectible 'bundle', a nice acoustic like the Flutterby, and a playable electric ...

If it's got strings I can justify it. I do like things that are different.

My L sure reminded me to give proper attention to all things Yamaha. Has me trying to scare up a nice red label or something like this.


----------



## Guest

Blind Dog said:


> Has me trying to scare up a nice red label or something like this.


I used to have a '75(?) FG180 (not Nippon Gakki, but, red label).
Really sounded nice.


----------



## Local Strangler

I would like one dead mouse glued to a piece of plaid please.

WE have what youre looking for,


----------



## Jamdog

Local Strangler said:


> I would like one dead mouse glued to a piece of plaid please.
> 
> WE have what youre looking for,


If only it were local. Shipping is gonna be a killer on that rodent!


----------



## Local Strangler

Jamdog said:


> If only it were local. Shipping is gonna be a killer on that rodent!


 it is kijiji after all, so maybe they will ship for free in exchange for that odd glass orb full of sea shells everyones moms from the 80's had in their living room somewhere


----------



## Guest

or a box full of those small Red Rose Tea figurines?


----------



## Local Strangler

laristotle said:


> or a box full of those small Red Rose Tea figurines?


that would probably require some master negotiation skills that only a veteran Kijiji buyer would have. you know the types. "i'll give ya 100" never to be heard from again.


----------



## Guest

or else they'll offer their collection of happy meal toys. lol.


----------



## greco

Cry Baby WAH WAH pedal for sale | amps, pedals | Guelph | Kijiji

*Date Listed* 01-Jul-16
*Price* *$160.00
Address* Guelph, ON N1H
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/gu...0?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true#MapLightbox
*For Sale By* Owner
Rarely used; comes in original box. 
*$160, OBO - must go.*


----------



## JBFairthorne

I saw one of those for $35 locally the other day. Just missed it. I've seen them several times in pawn shops for $55-$90. Geez do they even cost $160 new? They just don't seem to actually sell for more than $50-$60 used.


----------



## bzrkrage

JBFairthorne said:


> I saw one of those for $35 locally the other day. Just missed it. I've seen them several times in pawn shops for $55-$90. Geez do they even cost $160 new? They just don't seem to actually sell for more than $50-$60 used.


L&M has them listed at $112.99 new.
I think that's what the joke is.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Guitar101

So does Amazon Canada. With free shipping. I wonder if he'd take $150? ^)@#


----------



## greco

JBFairthorne said:


> Geez do they even cost $160 new?


Yep..that is the joke. 

However, to be fair to the seller, it is OBO.


----------



## Jamdog

greco said:


> Yep..that is the joke.
> 
> However, to be fair to the seller, it is OBO.


I bet he expect the best offer to be above the suggested price.


----------



## LexxM3

Jamdog said:


> I bet he expect the best offer to be above the suggested price.


Speaking of OBO, I HAVE come across several situations where sellers think B=better. This simple miscommunication is a prelude to war. Any thoughts?


----------



## greco

LexxM3 said:


> Speaking of OBO, I HAVE come across several situations where sellers think B=better. This simple miscommunication is a prelude to war. Any thoughts?


Given the above, maybe there needs to be new terminology introduced:

OWO = or worse offer


----------



## capnjim

I like in the mouse rug ad how he says "5 of them left" like he started with a lot more and they are selling fast!!!!


----------



## Guest

LexxM3 said:


> Speaking of OBO, I HAVE come across several situations where sellers think B=better.


Or Bend Over.


----------



## JBFairthorne

capnjim said:


> I like in the mouse rug ad how he says "5 of them left" like he started with a lot more and they are selling fast!!!!


We have a furniture store near us that's had a "going out of business" sale for 5 years...but they'll custom order for you. Umm yeah, I wanna put down a deposit for something with a store that's "going out of business"...


----------



## Jamdog

JBFairthorne said:


> We have a furniture store near us that's had a "going out of business" sale for 5 years...but they'll custom order for you. Umm yeah, I wanna put down a deposit for something with a store that's "going out of business"...


The "going out of business" sales works so well that they are no longer going bankrupt! 
When they decide to remove the sale and get on with staying open, their sales will drop and tell go belly up. 

It's one of those case... 

Or the guy wants to retire, but is making way too much money and keeps delaying. 

Or they are just plain crooks and never planned to actually close.


----------



## Local Strangler

Law suit era Fender strat copy | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

"From the 80's....bought it in 1986. MIM blue stratocaster color. 
Great sounding instrument with an amazingly fast scalloped neck. 
Actually easy to get used to, with a light touch...which in turn let's you play faster"

then we have this man. cant even sell a fake right.

is it usual to fake the information for a fake? seems like a lot of work. but then again, I can tend to be lazy.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Last option...ding ding ding!


----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> We have a furniture store near us that's had a "going out of business" sale for 5 years...but they'll custom order for you. Umm yeah, I wanna put down a deposit for something with a store that's "going out of business"...


There's a furniture store here that does the same thing. Has the sale for a few years and then changes the name and keeps the sale going. I think they are owned by the bric and act as a clearing house for stuff the bric can't sell.


----------



## Jamdog

Electraglide said:


> There's a furniture store here that does the same thing. Has the sale for a few years and then changes the name and keeps the sale going. I think they are owned by the bric and act as a clearing house for stuff the bric can't sell.


Most likely not owned by them, but getting stuff in bulk for liquidation. 

Theres one here with Costco stuff. Good deals to be had, but gotta be there when it's available.


----------



## Electraglide

Jamdog said:


> Most likely not owned by them, but getting stuff in bulk for liquidation.
> 
> Theres one here with Costco stuff. Good deals to be had, but gotta be there when it's available.


It was the brick when I moved here, then it became united furniture warehouse, then a leons clearance store. Not too sure what the name is at the moment but ufw is now across the parking lot.


----------



## LexxM3

Three boys and girls tennis rackets | pianos, keyboards | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji

Let's play "count the f$&@ups" ... this one has a pretty good error-to-words density:

* tennis racquets posted in the "Musical Instruments" category
* Toronto seller posting ONLY in Kitchener Kijiji
* math fail: "Three for 39 or 10 $each" 
* oh, and the centre racquet is not a tennis racquet (squash)
* [late addition] almost missed "Dona" racquet? That squash racquet is "Head", who is this "Dona"?

But all I want to really know is if these are good enough for acoustic air guitar, or only electric ... oh, never mind, posted in the "Pianos, Keyboards" subsection, not guitar-related ...


----------



## cheezyridr

JBFairthorne said:


> We have a furniture store near us that's had a "going out of business" sale for 5 years...but they'll custom order for you. Umm yeah, I wanna put down a deposit for something with a store that's "going out of business"...



where i come from, i don't think i ever saw a mattress store that wasn't going out of business. they never actually close. we had an army/navy chain that did the same thing. they went out of business for about 10 years.


----------



## Guest

Not a natural relic. lol.

Electric Guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
I've got this great guitar for sale. In perfect condition except for some paint chips, scratches, nicks, 
buckle rash, fret wear, missing parts, neck break repair, bad wiring. Other than that it's perfect LOL!!!!!


----------



## Jamdog

Jamdog said:


> I contacted a seller yesterday concerning the purchase of a strat for my daughter.
> 
> After we set a meeting spot and time, he modified the ads (plural - he advertised in a few concurrent regions as he is in the middle of nowhere) for triple what he originally posted.
> 
> Let's say I am still looking for a strat for my daughter.


I am happy to report kijidiot still has his strat for sale, and has dropped his price again. Now less than twice the originally agreed price. It's his second correction since cranking up the price.

In the meanwhile I still have the other similar strat that I got closer here for a better price. [email protected]m.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Send him some pics and thank him. It's directly due to his actions that you got what you got for a good price.


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> I am happy to report kijidiot still has his strat for sale, and has dropped his price again. Now less than twice the originally agreed price. It's his second correction since cranking up the price.
> 
> In the meanwhile I still have the other similar strat that I got closer here for a better price. [email protected]


You should post the link, maybe there is some fun that could be had.


----------



## Jamdog

The things some people do to guitars! 










Guitare électrique vendue pour son électronique | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji




He says it looks good, but it's being sold for parts.


----------



## Jamdog

This guy is pretty straight forward about how bad is the condition. Chipped, scratched, with stickers and doubtful looks. He mentioned in a colorful fashion that it was put in the campfire in an attempt to make some sort of Sunburst. 

I am not even trying to translate the whole thing, you gotta speak Montréal's slang to appreciate, but look at the picture! 

It used to be a Jay Turser. 










Guitare sèche en drôle d'état | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

At 40$...



I bet it sounds great with all the added mojo. If I owned a restaurant, I'd be all over this to hang on the wall.


----------



## Guest

Unknown make, vintage classical guitar. $1100.

Handed down from my grand mother in law to me, when I need to reduced my guitar collection. 
Hate to see it go, bridge needs some work, other than that the sound and look is fantastic. $1100 obo with case. 
Call email text Rob. Serious enquiries please.


----------



## Guest

"Tool" signed drum head $1000

Signed drum head from L.A show 2010
Been in frame since show


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> "Tool" signed drum head $1000
> 
> Signed drum head from L.A show 2010
> Been in frame since show



If he thinks that thing is worth $1000 then he is the tool.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Regarding the unknown guitar...how do you place a value on something if you have no idea what it is?


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> If he thinks that thing is worth $1000 then he is the tool.


Really, what 'tool' fan even has $1K?


----------



## Jamdog

I like how this ad has four pictures and they are all the same. 

Fender squier Stratocaster 20th anniversaire | guitares | Laval / Rive-Nord | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

No, they're not.
Slightly different angles and lighting.
Makes it worth buying, don't it? lol.


----------



## GTmaker

Jamdog said:


> I like how this ad has four pictures and they are all the same.
> 
> Fender squier Stratocaster 20th anniversaire | guitares | Laval / Rive-Nord | Kijiji


Those 4 pictures suck....
For 140 dollars I would expect a good movie and popcorn.

G.

By the way, just recently on Kitchener kijiji I saw an ad for a 4K dollar accoustic guitar that had one picture of a side view of the neck.


----------



## vadsy

This looks pretty cool, not really 'wtf'.

1950's Gibson Pedal Steel | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

Do we even see the guitar in the video? 






He calls it distressed... Well, that's nothing close to a good looking road worn. I think whoever did that have zero understanding of what a relic guitar is all about and why it is good looking/interesting/whatever... 










Distress guitar avec Ampli Ibanez / Maxon GX30 1984 | guitares | Laval / Rive-Nord | Kijiji


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Really, what 'tool' fan even has $1K?


The wife's son. And he would probably by the drum head.


----------



## Guest

Anthony's Restring Shop

hello 

I know how to change strings like a pro I been changing string for about 8 years now 

I can change 
eletric guitars 6 or 12 strings 
acoustic 6 or 12 strings 
BASS 4 strings only 
(no classic guitars) 

I'm doing this private business because I need money... 

(I have High quality no name guitar strings) 

BASIC- $5.00 each guitar 
- normal restring guitar 
- tunned guitar 
- provide your own strings 

ADVANCED $12 
- clean Fret board 
- clean body guitar 
- normal restring 
- tuned guitar 

PROFESSIONAL $15 
- clean Fret board 
- clean body guitar 
- normal restring 
-tuned guitar 
-I supply the strings 

I also teach you 1 on 1 how to restring your guitar for $25 LIKE A PRO 

I will give you a discount if you refferal some customers $2 off 

NO TAX!!! FOR MY LABOUR 

email me if your interested or text me call me 

I'm available only Fridays and weekends and the holidays


----------



## JBFairthorne

He oughtta spend some of the millions from his restringing gold mine into some ENGLISH LESSONS.

Seriously though...does anyone pay to have their guitar strung? If some DO, do they just sit and wait and not play guitar until they can get into the shop and get it done? (Of course, I mean regular restringing, not when you get a setup or work done that requires a restringing.)


----------



## Jamdog

JBFairthorne said:


> He oughtta spend some of the millions from his restringing gold mine into some ENGLISH LESSONS.
> 
> Seriously though...does anyone pay to have their guitar strung? If some DO, do they just sit and wait and not play guitar until they can get into the shop and get it done? (Of course, I mean regular restringing, not when you get a setup or work done that requires a restringing.)


The guy sounds like a Frenchmen. Which is odd in TO. 

Restringing was the first thing I learned when I got guitar, thinking it was cheaper and more practical to learn it than having done by a luthier.


----------



## Jamdog

BTW anyone else thinks it's odd that he can't restring a five string bass?


----------



## Guest

For me, there's one too many winds on that 'E' string.
A little sloppy for doing things 'like a pro'.



Jamdog said:


> BTW anyone else thinks it's odd that he can't restring a five string bass?


I think it's because he only has 'high quality no name guitar strings'.
So .. no fifth string for bass.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> For me, there's one too many winds on that 'E' string.
> A little sloppy for doing things 'like a pro'.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because he only has 'high quality no name guitar strings'.
> So .. no fifth string for bass.


I didn't know there was such a thing as high quality no name strings.


----------



## High/Deaf

Jamdog said:


> Restringing was the first thing I learned when I got guitar, thinking it was cheaper and more practical to learn it than having done by a luthier.


Yep, growing up in a town of 500 people, that was something I taught myself pretty early on. It wasn't brain surgery.

In the early 80s, when I worked in a music store in Saskatoon, I was surprised when a few people came in, apparently just finding out that their guitar strings could be replaced (and usually bringing in a 10 year old guitar to have the magic process done for them). I guess they thought it was like a piano. I just showed them our display on the wall with hundreds of packages. Then they had to pick a set - Yikes!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

To be fair, a lot of people don't know how to properly mount strings. I remember this one guy who brought me his guitar for a setup because it wouldn't stay in tune. He was convinced that you had to wind the entire extra length of the string around the post (even the core only bit without the outer windings). Before I saw that I assumed it wouldn't even fit, but it does, just barely.

And that pic above in Laristotle's post (I assume from the string mounting service ad) is also not correct, but better than a lot I have seen.


----------



## Guest

I've been using mandolin style ever since milkman posted it years ago.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> I've been using mandolin style ever since milkman posted it years ago.


So now your strat sounds mandoliny?


----------



## JBFairthorne

I've looked at used guitars in pawn shops etc. and I always immediately notice if it's not strung properly. Then I think to myself, how good could this guy have taken care of this guitar if he didn't even know how to string it? What else is wrong with it that I'm missing?


----------



## Jamdog

JBFairthorne said:


> I've looked at used guitars in pawn shops etc. and I always immediately notice if it's not strung properly. Then I think to myself, how good could this guy have taken care of this guitar if he didn't even know how to string it? What else is wrong with it that I'm missing?


I've always tought that any guitar that ended up in a pawn shop was owned by someone who didn't fully appreciate it...


----------



## JBFairthorne

Never thought about it that way. I suppose you might be partially right. Maybe...any guitar that ended up in a pawn shop was owned by someone who didn't appreciate it fully *and* was willing to take a significant loss for a quick sale.

I've never bought a guitar from a pawn shop. They almost never have anything suitable for me (lefty, price point) that's priced sensibly. I've bought lots of pedals though. A great way to try stuff out for a couple of months and possibly sell privately if it doesn't ring my bell. I've decided to keep my most recent buy though, a TC Shaker Vibrato pedal that I bought for $50 tax included.

My kids like to go in and occasionally buy the odd Skylanders figure.


----------



## High/Deaf

Jamdog said:


> I've always tought that any guitar that ended up in a pawn shop was owned by someone who didn't fully appreciate it...


No, I always thought the owner appreciated it, it was the guy who stole it and pawned it that didn't appreciate it. 


JK, I've bought guitars from reputable pawn shops. In fact, I have a small list in my head of 'the ones that got away'. But that was mostly pre-internet.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

1966-67 GIBSON EB-2D Vintage Bass | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

Ask is more than double actual market value (and the bridge cover is missing + non-original pickguard... also not sure if the knobs are original). Though it is otherwise very nice, so asking 2k or a bit over would be reasonable. ... not that it makes much difference; can't afford it either way [sigh].


----------



## JBFairthorne

I find the idea of buying vintage guitars somewhat daunting. I mean you have to know SO MUCH and in order to estimate an accurate value, you have to see the guitar taken apart. Then you need to know what you're looking at. Have the pus been rewound? Are the solder joints original? Is the wiring consistent with the era? Has it been refinished/refretted? There are just too many question marks and specific details of several manufacturers numbering methods and paperwork are sketchy at best for certain stretches of years. If you aren't an EXPERT (not just in your own mind) you're far more likely to be taken to the cleaners than you are to get even a fair deal, not to mention a good deal. It reminds me of an old poker saying, if you sit down at a table and after a few hands you can't spot the sucker, then you're the sucker.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I find a pup rewind/original wiring is only the icing on the cake - last 10% of value and I don't even care. A good rewind is completely undetectable (and has no effect on value to me as a player); same with a good rewire. A resolderred connection is immaterial to me (player not collector; I'll probably get in there and check things over fixing a few connections myself). I'm never going to pay top dollar so no big deal; I'm looking for a bargain - I would take the thing with the finish stripped and much of the hardware missing ... as long as the price reflected that (I would actually be able to afford it). I want the look and I want the tone; and I know what parts are critical for that, and it certainly isn't the tuning pegs, wire, bridge cover or the finish. I also have access to knowledge and parts resources to restore old Gibson basses.

When I said double the value above, of coarse that's assuming no other issues; anything else would make the price even more ludicrous than it already is.


----------



## davetcan

Trade all my guitars for gun with bullets | guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

JBFairthorne said:


> Seriously though...does anyone pay to have their guitar strung? If some DO, do they just sit and wait and not play guitar until they can get into the shop and get it done? (Of course, I mean regular restringing, not when you get a setup or work done that requires a restringing.)



My former roommate, who was a very good player, never changed his own strings. He would take his guitar in. I wasn't playing when we shared a house or I would have done it for him.

And I know at least one signed female country singer who would bring her guitar into my local L&M to be restrung. I guess she wasn't big enough to have a tech, or her tech was nowhere close when she wasn't on the road, and she had never learned to do it for herself.


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> To be fair, a lot of people don't know how to properly mount strings. I remember this one guy who brought me his guitar for a setup because it wouldn't stay in tune. He was convinced that you had to wind the entire extra length of the string around the post (even the core only bit without the outer windings). Before I saw that I assumed it wouldn't even fit, but it does, just barely.


A lot of old timers did that. B.B. King used to. He said he did it because he couldn't afford strings when he was younger and, if a string broke, he would restring it using the excess.

Danny Gatton used to do it too and actually advocated that as the proper way to string a guitar. Check the video below at the 2:00 mark:


----------



## colchar

JBFairthorne said:


> Never thought about it that way. I suppose you might be partially right. Maybe...any guitar that ended up in a pawn shop was owned by someone who didn't appreciate it fully *and* was willing to take a significant loss for a quick sale.
> 
> I've never bought a guitar from a pawn shop. They almost never have anything suitable for me (lefty, price point) that's priced sensibly. I've bought lots of pedals though. A great way to try stuff out for a couple of months and possibly sell privately if it doesn't ring my bell. I've decided to keep my most recent buy though, a TC Shaker Vibrato pedal that I bought for $50 tax included.
> 
> My kids like to go in and occasionally buy the odd Skylanders figure.



Unfortunately, around here the pawn shops are chains and they ask moronic price for used pedals, often more than they would cost new at L&M.

One also has a fake Les Paul for sale, and has had for well over a year now. I told them it was fake, and explained why I knew it was fake, but they claimed that their guitar guy had said it was real. I told them that their guitar guy was a moron who didn't know shit and just left it at that.


----------



## High/Deaf

I worked a bit in Surrey a decade ago and would hit the pawn shops there. One guy had a 5 year-old multi-effects unit, a fairly cool high end unit with separate rack mountable electronics and floor controller. He had a price of $200+ on it, I tried to talk him down to $150, just cause it was kinda cool. He told me how expensive they were new, yada, yada. But, I said, it's old tech and only getting older (probably 16bit, 44.1 khz), not like guitars that age more gracefully. He was firm. It was still there 18 months later, just getting further and further behind the times. Glad he passed on my offer = I woulda been stuck with the POS. 

I think he still has the 386-DX for sale for $1200 as well. LOL


----------



## Granny Gremlin

colchar said:


> A lot of old timers did that. B.B. King used to. He said he did it because he couldn't afford strings when he was younger and, if a string broke, he would restring it using the excess.
> 
> Danny Gatton used to do it too and actually advocated that as the proper way to string a guitar. Check the video below at the 2:00 mark:



We must remember that players, even awesome and respected ones, are just that and not necessarily technical experts. I understand BB's reasons for doing so; not sure how it helps much when you break a string unless it breaks at the saddle (which is 1 of 2 most common break points sure, but for me it's usually around the nut or first few frets and breakage generally is uncommon- a better solution is to just clean up yer saddles /nut slots and lube up properly to prevent that in the first place, which is why its so uncommon for me to begin with). Breakage is also a bigger problem with old strings, which doesn't apply to most of us. From what you're saying, not even he is claiming this is a best practice so much as explaining why he did that.

As for Danny's video there, he does not actually advocate for keeping the whole string length on the post so much as making sure that the the windings start at the top and work their way down to the bottom of the post , which is important, as he said, "especially on Fenders" which don't have an angled headstock. From the close up shots he does that with 4-5 windings, which I think is still so too much (3-4 max, first one over the hole, rest under), but is not nearly as bad as the whole string as regards tuning stability (maily increases settle time)... also he mentions stretching which will help.... He could (should) have gone over that section in more detail because for those who don't know at all would not be able necessarily to piece this all together from what he did say. At one point he does say 'as much of the string as possible' but I think that was more poor word choice as in order to keep the entire length of string you would have to double up some of the windings and he clearly is not doing that; his intention was to get the string wound down to the bottom of the post and not to keep excessive length.

The fact is that winding the entire string slack around the post will always cause tuning instability. God help you if there's also a trem involved. There's always a bit of YMMV, but try an experiment where you do that with one string (not the B) and check your tune after every song. That one string will be out much more than the others every time.


----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> I worked a bit in Surrey a decade ago and would hit the pawn shops there.


Gold & Guns ?


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> We must remember that players, even awesome and respected ones, are just that and not necessarily technical experts.


I know that, but them doing stuff like that kind of refutes the claims of those who argue that it affects the tone, tuning stability, or whatever.





> As for Danny's video there, he does not actually advocate for keeping the whole string length on the post so much as making sure that the the windings start at the top and work their way down to the bottom of the post , which is important, as he said, "especially on Fenders" which don't have an angled headstock. From the close up shots he does that with 4-5 windings, which I think is still so too much (3-4 max, first one over the hole, rest under), but is not nearly as bad as the whole string as regards tuning stability (maily increases settle time)... also he mentions stretching which will help.... He could (should) have gone over that section in more detail because for those who don't know at all would not be able necessarily to piece this all together from what he did say. At one point he does say 'as much of the string as possible' but I think that was more poor word choice as in order to keep the entire length of string you would have to double up some of the windings and he clearly is not doing that; his intention was to get the string wound down to the bottom of the post and not to keep excessive length.



The thing with Danny also is that his tuners didn't have holes, they were the vintage Fender slotted ones (my favourite tuners by a country mile).




> The fact is that winding the entire string slack around the post will always cause tuning instability. God help you if there's also a trem involved. There's always a bit of YMMV, but try an experiment where you do that with one string (not the B) and check your tune after every song. That one string will be out much more than the others every time.


I would never want to do it. Three winds for me is perfect. Maybe four on the first couple of strings but that is only if I am not paying proper attention when putting the strings on.

Personally, I use this method and it works great:


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Yeah, slot or hole, same thing; the point was the first winding goes above the string where it goes through the post and the rest below.


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yeah, slot or hole, same thing; the point was the first winding goes above the string where it goes through the post and the rest below.


I always put all of them below, I never have any above.


----------



## colchar

Gotta love people who try to sell MIMs for more than they paid for them when new:


Fender Telecaster For Sale/Trade | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne

Pretty common nowadays. I love the logic some people possess. Oh the new prices for X guitar went up...my used one must be worth more now. I fail to see the relationship between used and new pricing.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

JBFairthorne said:


> I fail to see the relationship between used and new pricing.


Really? You want a thing. You can have it new or used (ignoring alternative/similar products for a moment). If te price for new goes up, then market forces would eventually raise the price of the used ones as more people are willing to pay a bit more for the used in order to avoid paying a lot more for the new (not much necessarily, but some; depending on other alternatives). It's pretty basic economics. 

Now I dunno squat about Fender prices so I have no opinion on this particular guy's ad. Assuming that is high, he could be over-enthusiastic about value... or just putting up a high ask because you know you'll always get those first 2 replies that offer half of your ask no matter what your ask is.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Really. There's no direct relationship between used and new pricing. You can't take a guitar you bought new and expect to get a specific percentage of the new price, and then take another guitar and expect to get the same percentage.

New pricing (on strictly controlled larger companies products) is based on what they believe the market will bear, the actual retail seller has no choice in the matter. The used market is based on what the market will ACTUALLY (assuming the seller isn't living in fantasy land) bear because the sellers have the freedom to adjust pricing.


----------



## Jamdog

Will my used car increase in value if the manufacturer jack the price of the new one of the same model?


----------



## Guest

Depends on the car.
If you had $85K, which would you buy?
New or old?


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Depends on the car.
> If you had $85K, which would you buy?
> New or old?


This one









Why do you ask?


----------



## JBFairthorne

WITH Flux Capacitor I assume...


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Gold & Guns ?


Just by the Skytrain station? That's been there for a long time.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Depends on the car.
> If you had $85K, which would you buy?
> New or old?


Old of course. It has a hell of a lot more class and has a lot more bargaining room. Hopefully it's orange block and not blue block.


----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> WITH Flux Capacitor I assume...


And possibly a little something extra under the floor boards and in the spare tire.


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> Really? You want a thing. You can have it new or used (ignoring alternative/similar products for a moment). If te price for new goes up, then market forces would eventually raise the price of the used ones as more people are willing to pay a bit more for the used in order to avoid paying a lot more for the new (not much necessarily, but some; depending on other alternatives). It's pretty basic economics.


Not for anyone with common sense who knows that L&M will sell used items (MIMs in this case) at good prices.


----------



## Guest

Guitar Cardboard Case

For sale is like brand new Guitar Cardboard Case
15$ obo.


----------



## amagras

Since when a tubescreamer and a boss ce2 are digital pedals? And so expensive... 

Two Guitar digital effects pedals,

Two Guitar digital effects pedals | amps, pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji

Price: $ 400


----------



## bzrkrage

amagras said:


> Since when a tubescreamer and a boss ce2 are digital pedals? And so expensive...
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $ 400


$400,00!!! 



Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## High/Deaf

JBFairthorne said:


> Pretty common nowadays. I love the logic some people possess. Oh the new prices for X guitar went up...my used one must be worth more now. * I fail to see the relationship between used and new pricing.*


I did - just a few weeks ago. Saw a used TC MojoMojo for $35 bucks the other day. Thought I'd scored real big because they were around $110 new. Turns out their new price has dropped to about $70, so for sure the used pedals will be affected by that. Who would buy a used one for 70% of $110 when they can get a new one for about 60%? Obviously the used ones had to drop in price as well. 

My local L&M had a used (quite used) DRRI for $900. I remember when new ones were $1075 so used, marked up versions would have been closer to $650 or $700 at the time. Now they're $1400+, so $900 doesn't seem so bad I guess.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Depends on the car.
> If you had $85K, which would you buy?
> New or old?


If I was buying purely as an investment, the old one. If I was buying it to use it, I would buy the faster, better built, more reliable, more efficient, more comfortable and far more useful one - the new one.

But in actuality, neither. Can't get much of an amp in either of those trunks. I'd have to go the modeler route...............


----------



## JBFairthorne

I dunno, I can get my standard sized Fender 1x12, 2 guitars, my goody bag, stand and my pedal board case in the trunk of our Kia Forte and have room left over (without having to fold rear seats down). I think you'd be alright unless you have a Marshall stack or something. Now...if it were a convertible you might be in trouble.


----------



## Electraglide

Just another toyota in disguise 'cause it sure isn't a Cougar. 








This is much better.


----------



## Guest

Here's a twist on the chibson's.
This guy came up on our radar a little while back.
The scammer from 'Smith's Falls', selling/trading counterfeits as the real deal. 
Seems to me that he thinks that his notoriety has died down maybe?

Wanted: Wanted : Chibson or Prs copy

Looking for a Gibson copy 
Or prs, Es 335? Let me know 
Located in smiths falls 
Prefer something that's been upgraded


----------



## Jamdog

This guy refers to the eBay auction he got those wall mount hangers from... 


... trouble is, the listing is too old and no longer displayable. EBay hides them after 90 days. 


Guitar Wall Mount Hangers - 10 Pcs | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## jb welder

Probably this one: ABS Black Guitar Wall Holder Hanger Stand Rack Hook Mount Display Instrument


----------



## bzrkrage

Jamdog said:


> This guy refers to the eBay auction he got those wall mount hangers from...
> 
> 
> ... trouble is, the listing is too old and no longer displayable. EBay hides them after 90 days.
> 
> 
> Guitar Wall Mount Hangers - 10 Pcs | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


Still, at $2 a pop, not a bad deal!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Jamdog

bzrkrage said:


> Still, at $2 a pop, not a bad deal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


Yes, I have been wondering it price for the lot, or for each piece. I need four or five of them...


----------



## Guest

Custom telecaster build $1300

Custom built with high quality parts. Body by Palermo guitars, Fender Custom shop pickups. 
All hardware aged. It looks to good to be real. Custom shop relic at fancy Mexican price point. 
Includes new SK Molded case. Sorry no trades unless you have a Princeton. 
I'm picky and people get mad when I say no? 
This is not a Fender Custom shop guitar if it was it would be $4000


----------



## Guest

Dear L.A. Music...

Hi, 
I am a customer at your store, and I love to go in and look around and ocasionally I buy my gear there. 

I also like to look on kijiji for stuff that you don't carry. Now it seems every day I have to wade through 
100 ads of yours which, in my mind, are taking up space intended for independent sellers. Why not simply 
place one ad each day that lists the gear you are highlighting rather than placing 100? Buyers will still find 
your listings by doing a search for Boss, or Behringer, or whatever. 

But, when you completely take over the Mississauga site, I find myself irked and irritated to see this valuable 
space filled with pedal after pedal ad. It seems that you could be spending your advertising energy better than 
using such high frequency on the only market that private sellers have. Yeesterday was almost 9 pages of AC 
Power supplys and microphone holders - today it's pages of Saxophone Reeds and Cleaning Cloths! 
...please, that's too many ads for buyers to scroll through. Simply place one ad saying you sell power supplys. 
Or one ad saying you sell reeds. 

I believe this kind of ad saturation will have a negative impact on your image in the music marketplace as well 
as to potential customers. 

Please, have a heart and simply do one listing a day. I promise I will look at it, and I promise I will still shop at 
your store. But if you keep up this volume of advertising I can't help thinking that you're being greedy by 
monopolizing 7 or 8 entire pages of listings. 

Have you not noticed no other businesses do it this way? Can you imagine if every music store did this? Kijiji 
would collapse in a month's time. 
One can see other music stores that have ads at the bottom of the kijiji page which are tasteful - you simply click
on them to go to their store website. 

I know now that I'm not the only reader who feels this way. The amount of replies I received from my previous 
post were all positive and in agreeance. 

Please think carefully and please consider this.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Just another toyota in disguise 'cause it sure isn't a Cougar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is much better.


Until you actually drive it. I'll agree the styling is a million times better, but having driven plenty of cars from the 60s and 70s I'm happy to drive somewhat more modern cars. There are some things on modern cars I dislike, some of which can be turned off, but overall, better performance, better safety, less emmissions (except philthy diesel VWs, LOL).


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Until you actually drive it. I'll agree the styling is a million times better, but having driven plenty of cars from the 60s and 70s I'm happy to drive somewhat more modern cars. There are some things on modern cars I dislike, some of which can be turned off, but overall, better performance, better safety, less emmissions (except philthy diesel VWs, LOL).


It's all in what you want I guess. The wife has a new Charger that I've driven once.....it's too damned cramped for me and when you put pedal to the metal it's just sorta blah. The new Cougar is smaller than the Charger and has no class. If there were still Drive Inns around the new cars just wouldn't make it.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> If there were still Drive Inns around the new cars just wouldn't make it.


Are there any modern cars/trucks that come with a front bench seat anymore?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yes, your standard plain white, no options, bottom of the line work pickups often come with a bench seat.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Are there any modern cars/trucks that come with a front bench seat anymore?


My Dodge truck does and the stick shift is tall enough that it doesn't stick you but the old F100 with 3 on the tree was better. My Rambler American Stn. Wagon was great. Fold the back of the front seats forward....fold down the bench seat.....instant bed.


----------



## High/Deaf

The Charger is cramped? Have you been in an old Mustang or Camaro or Challenger? A new Civic or Mazda 3 is bigger inside than any of those. And a new Challenger/Mustang literally dwarfs their predecessor when parked beside each other.




laristotle said:


> Custom telecaster build $1300
> 
> Custom built with high quality parts. Body by Palermo guitars, Fender Custom shop pickups.
> All hardware aged. It looks to good to be real. Custom shop relic at fancy Mexican price point.
> Includes new SK Molded case. Sorry no trades unless you have a Princeton.
> I'm picky and people get mad when I say no?
> This is not a Fender Custom shop guitar if it was it would be $4000


It's not a Custom Shop guitar, but he put a Custom Shop sticker on the back of the headstock (under those dollar store tuners) anyways.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> The Charger is cramped? Have you been in an old Mustang or Camaro or Challenger? A new Civic or Mazda 3 is bigger inside than any of those. And a new Challenger/Mustang literally dwarfs their predecessor when parked beside each other.
> .


Yup I drove some of those cars when they were new back in the early '60s. I'm wedged into the drivers seat of the wife's charger....the center console is a pain. The passenger seat is a little better because there is no steering wheel but to get enough leg room means the seat is all the way back and I'm wedged in by the door post. Never had any problem in the '66 Mustang or my brother in laws 1970 RT. Two years ago my son and I tried a new Mustang at a car show in Calgary. I had no headroom or leg room and neither did he. Kinda hard to get size 14 boots in the pedal area and where the top of my head brushed the roof he had to bend.


----------



## High/Deaf

I would suspect you are somewhat larger and less flexible now than 50 years ago (whether you want to admit it or not). Or your memory's failing. 

There is no comparison


----------



## Jamdog

All those talks about cars. 

My brother used to own a Montey Carlo. I think it was a 73. They were huge in those days. Whale-sized. 

I learned to parallel Park in that aircraft carrier. Now I could Park a smart anywhere.


----------



## High/Deaf

But surprisingly small inside. And made less useful by those silly swivel bucket seats that wouldn't tilt forward. 

My brother had a 73 Camaro. You couldn't put 2 dozen beer in the trunk - and yet our friend's Challenger could store a fridge full of beer between the radiator and the grill.


----------



## Adcandour

I had a '72 Cutlass Supreme for a couple of years (kinda like this one). It seemed massive. Maybe I was smaller back then.


----------



## bzrkrage

You know what? One day,I'm worried one of my ads will be picked up & put on here.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guest

I like land yachts.
Couch on wheels.

My '88 Caprice.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> I would suspect you are somewhat larger and less flexible now than 50 years ago (whether you want to admit it or not). Or your memory's failing.
> 
> There is no comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22227
> 
> 
> View attachment 22228


Hight....I'm a little shorter. Weight....meh, about 50 or so lbs heavier. Flexible.....depends who you ask. 
Showing the outside front of the cars or an outside side view has nothing to do with the inside of the cars. I've sat in both....within the last 3 years and the original Mustang is not cramped for me. My niece has a '69 Mustang and her husband has a 2012. As far as how much beer you can get in the trunk of a Camaro? You can get a keg, with taps. Putting beer between the grill and the rad of a car just leaves you with warm beer.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I like land yachts.
> Couch on wheels.
> 
> My '88 Caprice.











Bed on wheels.....bring back Drive Inn movie theaters. Nice Caprice....stock rims?


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Bed on wheels.....*bring back Drive Inn movie theaters*.


There's still an active one maybe 10 kliks from me.
That's why I like bench seats.
No console to get in the way.



Electraglide said:


> Nice Caprice....stock rims?


Thank you.
Old school (discontinued) Keystones.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> There's still an active one maybe 10 kliks from me.
> That's why I like bench seats.
> No console to get in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> Old school (discontinued) Keystones.


The 'wire spoked' hub caps were ok too. The closest Drive Inn to here as far as I know is in Enderby in B.C. which is a little more than 10 k from here and you need an FM radio in your vehicle. Biggest problem I ever found with Drive Inns are kids.....the resulting of.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yup, we've got a Drive-In near me too. They're out there.


----------



## Jamdog

It's called "ciné-parc" here and there's one in st-eustache


----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> Yup, we've got a Drive-In near me too. They're out there.


Occasionally various places will set up a screen in a parking lot but it's not the same. You can't sneak 6 people and beer in in the trunk of your car.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yeah during the summer here, several parks offer "Movies In The Park" on the weekend. The bonus with these is...no need to sneak anyone in, they're free.


----------



## Jamdog

JBFairthorne said:


> Yeah during the summer here, several parks offer "Movies In The Park" on the weekend. The bonus with these is...no need to sneak anyone in, they're free.


We have that here, on Tuesdays. One parc per week. 
Free admission plus free popcorn.


----------



## cheezyridr

you guys are funny. you think you had big cars. lemme start with the small ones i had and work my way up


66 coronet
late 60's chrysler imperial
early 70's olds delta 88
74 continental
69 caddy ambulance
67 caddy hearse.


----------



## Jamdog

cheezyridr said:


> you guys are funny. you think you had big cars. lemme start with the small ones i had and work my way up
> 
> 
> 66 coronet
> late 60's chrysler imperial
> early 70's olds delta 88
> 74 continental
> 69 caddy ambulance
> 67 caddy hearse.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## cheezyridr

i wish i could post pics. back in the mid 80's you could buy those cars for $200 (except for the ambulance & hearse) 
i would buy one, drive it till it broke down, and walk away when it died. i've also had every ltd, galaxy and fairlane between 65 and 74.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i wish i could post pics. back in the mid 80's you could buy those cars for $200 (except for the ambulance & hearse)
> i would buy one, drive it till it broke down, and walk away when it died. i've also had every ltd, galaxy and fairlane between 65 and 74.


60's T-birds and Edsels were the same way in the late 60's. No one wanted an Edsel.
Oh, big, Dad used to bring these home a lot.


----------



## cheezyridr

that's a smidge bigger than anything i had.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Not very stylish...but very cool.


----------



## Electraglide

Sorry for the de-rail but it was kinda cool to have your dad come home from work on the week-end in one of those....or a tank. Or pick you up from school in a WWII Triumph Messenger bike complete with sidecar and mounted 30 cal machine gun. And then go to the army range and shoot the gun then drive the bike.


----------



## Milkman

I never wanted big vehicles unless it was to move heavy stuff.

Heck I wouldn't even have a back seat were it not for wanting to be able to take our grand daughter for a ride with us once in awhile.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> I never wanted big vehicles unless it was to move heavy stuff.
> 
> Heck I wouldn't even have a back seat were it not for wanting to be able to take our grand daughter for a ride with us once in awhile.


sounds like you need a Miata


----------



## Guest

Vintage for trade

I have for sale a vintage small Mack truck jacket and a vintage medium Beer store manager short sleeve button up shirt. 
Both were my fathers from the 80s. Male and female. Make an offer. 
Consider a trade for music gear: Fender, Squier, Ludwig, Zildjian.


----------



## Guest

Ah man!
They seem to be coming out of the wordwork.
@GTmaker, here's another one for ya.

Big guitar case that fits even an acoustic ;] $100

Im selling my old guitar case ;] This one is great coz you can actually put an acoustic if you want ;]


----------



## greco

A mix of pure practicality and attempted business savvy.


laristotle said:


> This one is great coz you can actually put an acoustic if you want ;]


----------



## bzrkrage

One of a kind custom Gibson Les Paul - $2000 OBO | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
"am looking to sell my one of a kind Les Paul. As you can see it is a 2004 Gibson Les Paul standard. I have poured hundreds of dollars of custom work into this guitar to make it play more like a strat, but sound as crisp as a Les Paul. You will not find a Les Paul that plays this well anywhere. 

All frets have been removed, shaved, and glued into the fret board. This allows the lowest possible action and prevents Gibsons notoriusly springy frets. 

The top nut has been shaved and re-worked to allow more of a slinky action on the strings. 

The humbuckers have also been calibrated to deliver slightly more gain and amazing crunchy tone. 

All work was done, by a professional luthier...not some guitar works technician. 

This thing has been loved since day one and does not have a single scratch or imperfection on it. Unfortunately, mortgage payments have become a priority and it is time that this gem can be enjoyed by another enthusiast. 

If this sounds like a guitar you want to own, please e-mail me on here and we can make a deal. I am asking for $2000 or best offer, which is a steal for a guitar like this. 

Cheers,


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guest

bzrkrage said:


> All frets have been removed, shaved, and glued into the fret board. This allows the lowest possible action and prevents Gibsons notoriusly springy frets.


And no pics of this awesome fretwork? lol.


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> And no pics of this awesome fretwork? lol.


I just laughed at the fact he wanted an LP to play like a Strat.
But, each to their own.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## NB_Terry

Behold, an electrical "guitar".

An Electrical Guitar | guitars | Fredericton | Kijiji


----------



## Milkman

vadsy said:


> sounds like you need a Miata


Or something that _looks _like a Miata, but with a real drive train.

I think I'll stick with the Infiniti for now


----------



## jb welder

Where can I get my pickups calibrated?


----------



## greco

jb welder said:


> Where can I get my pickups calibrated?


I'll do that for you. 
The cost is $19.99 each and you get a free set of steak knives. 
This offer is not available anywhere else.


----------



## amagras

greco said:


> I'll do that for you.
> The cost is $19.99 each and you get a free set of steak knives.
> This offer is not available anywhere else.


But wait, there's more!


----------



## mhammer

WHY do they say that?

I can't begin to count the number of Kijiji ads that begin "Up for sale" or "Up for grabs". _If you have a selling price posted, *of course* it's for sale _or "for grabs". So why do you need to say that? Just describe the item and its condition, provide some decent pictures, and say how much you're asking for it in cash or trade. No one who is looking at your ad is sitting there scratching their head thinking "I wonder why this person has posted pictures of this item and listed it here with a dollar figure beside it".


----------



## jb welder

mhammer said:


> WHY do they say that?


At least we don't have people saying "Look what I _WON_ on Kijiji !"


----------



## Guest

Vintage traynor bass master $400

In great shape took a few tubes out cause I needed them in another amp. But it works perfectly . 
In great shape for its age just need money for the weekend. 400 or best offer would like it sold tonight that's why posted it so cheap


----------



## bzrkrage

Wtf??? "BRAND NEW, NOT EVEN OUT YET!!!"?!?








BRAND NEW, NOT EVEN OUT YET!!! | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

1977 Gibson RD

A Gibson RD Standard for the price of an RD Artist (the desirable version; just less that 1k value difference)


----------



## Jamdog

Granny Gremlin said:


> 1977 Gibson RD
> 
> A Gibson RD Standard for the price of an RD Artist (the desirable version; just less that 1k value difference)


I appreciate that it's wear is from honest players.


----------



## capnjim

I have never posted here as there are just too many on Kijiji Montreal. Its really ridiculous.
But....here is the ultimate WTF Kijiji???
1957 IBANEZ Guitar in mint condition | guitares | Longueuil / Rive-Sud | Kijiji

Now, its not just the ad....I emailed them asking for a price for the mint '57 Ibanez and they are asking......wait for it.....4000$!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Does $4000 include the highly desirable solid state Traynor? If so....


----------



## Jamdog

Says "electric guitar" 

Guitare électrique,
Guitare électrique | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

However, picture shows a bass. Electric. In what seems to be an acoustic case.


----------



## Guest

Look at what I missed by 5 min.

Old Gibson acoustic guitar for sale | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Look at what I missed by 5 min.
> 
> Old Gibson acoustic guitar for sale | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 22401


But it's in "fair" condition!


----------



## Jamdog

This one is a ***Lebanese*** guitar! 












GUITARE LIBANAISE REDUITE A $600,
GUITARE LIBANAISE REDUITE A $600 | guitares | Laval / Rive-Nord | Kijiji


----------



## greco

Jamdog said:


> But it's in "fair" condition!


AND it needs to be tuned!...that kills the deal for me immediately!


----------



## Jamdog

greco said:


> AND it needs to be tuned!...that kills the deal for me immediately!


I always laugh when all they can say about the guitar is that it may need new strings, or to be tuned.


----------



## Blind Dog

Feel for you.

(For laristotle on the Old Gibson -- quote not working on phone)


----------



## Guest

Jamdog said:


> I always laugh when all they can say about the guitar is that it may need new strings, or to be tuned.


It's when they say 'still has original strings' ..


----------



## Jamdog

Something else I find funny. 

"I am selling my guitar because I don't have time to learn"

Guess what, I don't have time either - job, overtime, kids, life.... If you really wanted, you could. 

I prefer those who say "I bought it, but never learned, so I prefer letting it go to someone who will play it"

I feel they are more honest with themselves.


----------



## Jamdog

I also laugh at all the different ways I've seen guitar written. 

Gitar
Guitard
Guitare (in French in an English description - or the other war around) 
Guitarre 
Gitare 
Gitard
Guithar
Guita
Guitte

It goes with the Lebanese, the fender starcaster, the finders, the squires, the gibbons & the ones that won't sat the brand but won't show the headstock.


----------



## Guest

'It's the best guitar that I've owned'.
I'm selling it though.


----------



## Guest

Jamdog said:


> gibbons


Are actually collectable 70's, made for the japanese domestic market .
Along with;
Gaban
Gallan
Ganson
Gession
Grandy

From ten feet away, they look like Gibson.

My Gession.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Are actually collectable 70's, made for the japanese domestic market .
> Along with;
> Gaban
> Gallan
> Ganson
> Gession
> Grandy
> 
> From ten feet away, they look like Gibson.
> 
> My Gession.
> 
> View attachment 22410


Love power.! 
Thats so peace and love! 

When it's actually what is said, it's good. But often it's poor knowledge of whatever it is they have and want to sell!


----------



## Guest

Like Epiphany.
Might as well say Epi-phony. lol.
or I've-been-had (Ibanez).


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Like Epiphany.
> Might as well say Epi-phony. lol.


I've seen a guy selling an Ipiphone once.


----------



## Jamdog

How about the idiots that keep deleting their ads so they can post a new one and remain on top... 

Removing the favorite of anyone who visited the ad and liked it jn the previous 6 hours it was there.


----------



## Guest

And post in every city in the province/country.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Like Epiphany.


I rest my case.
Epiphany sg special /Jackson Rhodes V/BC Rich Kerry king V speci | guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

I love, and by love I mean hate, the people who tag their ads with every manufacturer you can imagine so that their ad comes up in every search anyone does. Search for Telecaster and an Alvarez acoustic comes up because the twat tagged the crap out of his ad.

Another favourite of mine the the ones that say Fender until you click on it and realize it is a Squier.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> I rest my case.
> Epiphany sg special /Jackson Rhodes V/BC Rich Kerry king V speci | guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 22413


Blame the phone's autocorrect.


----------



## Jamdog

What does soddered mean?


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> Says "electric guitar"
> 
> Guitare électrique,
> Guitare électrique | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji
> 
> However, picture shows a bass. Electric. In what seems to be an acoustic case.


And a cheap shitty case at that.


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> I always laugh when all they can say about the guitar is that it may need new strings, or to be tuned.



I saw one a couple of days ago and one of the things they said was that it was recently tuned, as if that was a selling point or something.


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> I saw one a couple of days ago and one of the things they said was that it was recently tuned, as if that was a selling point or something.


That, or new strings. 

Sometimes they state it's fresh out if the luthier. 
Yeah, you paid him to clean and restring, and you hope I'll pay for that?


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> One of a kind custom Gibson Les Paul - $2000 OBO | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> "am looking to sell my one of a kind Les Paul. As you can see it is a 2004 Gibson Les Paul standard. I have poured hundreds of dollars of custom work into this guitar to make it play more like a strat, but sound as crisp as a Les Paul. You will not find a Les Paul that plays this well anywhere.
> 
> All frets have been removed, shaved, and glued into the fret board. This allows the lowest possible action and prevents Gibsons notoriusly springy frets.
> 
> The top nut has been shaved and re-worked to allow more of a slinky action on the strings.
> 
> The humbuckers have also been calibrated to deliver slightly more gain and amazing crunchy tone.
> 
> All work was done, by a professional luthier...not some guitar works technician.
> 
> This thing has been loved since day one and does not have a single scratch or imperfection on it. Unfortunately, mortgage payments have become a priority and it is time that this gem can be enjoyed by another enthusiast.
> 
> If this sounds like a guitar you want to own, please e-mail me on here and we can make a deal. I am asking for $2000 or best offer, which is a steal for a guitar like this.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> That, or new strings.
> 
> Sometimes they state it's fresh out if the luthier.
> Yeah, you paid him to clean and restring, and you hope I'll pay for that?



The ones who talk about the guitar just being set up don't seem to grasp that setups are personal - what one person likes another might hate - so that recent setup is meaningless to a potential buyer. And as you said, even if it did just come from the luthier I sure as shit ain't paying for that.


----------



## fraser

i remember when a luthier was somebody who built guitars-
pretty much from scratch.
then you had repairmen and/or setup guys, and then players who were tinkerers etc.
the internet seems to have slowly changed that.
nowadays a luthier could be a guy who builds a guitar from scratch,
a guy who just buys parts and assembles them,
a repair guy,
or some kid at guitar center who adjusts action and installs strings.
the word has lost all meaning.


----------



## Electraglide

Jamdog said:


> I also laugh at all the different ways I've seen guitar written.
> 
> Gitar
> Guitard
> Guitare (in French in an English description - or the other war around)
> Guitarre
> Gitare
> Gitard
> Guithar
> Guita
> Guitte
> 
> It goes with the Lebanese, the fender starcaster, the finders, the squires, the gibbons & the ones that won't sat the brand but won't show the headstock.











Fender Starcaster....preferably a '76 or '77 and not the re-issue.


----------



## Electraglide

Jamdog said:


> What does soddered mean?


Sounds like something done by sailors.


----------



## bw66

Jamdog said:


> Blame the phone's autocorrect.


"A good carpenter never blames his tools."


----------



## Guest

Jamdog said:


> Blame the phone's autocorrect.


And there's that .. people don't proof read anymore?


----------



## Jamdog

This guitar here 














Ibanez JS20S,
Ibanez JS20S | guitares | Laval / Rive-Nord | Kijiji

1 000 $


Was for sale two months ago for about 400$

Soooo, I guess douchebag made a low ball offer that got accepted, and is now selling it three times his buying price.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Jamdog said:


> That, or new strings.
> 
> Sometimes they state it's fresh out if the luthier.
> Yeah, you paid him to clean and restring, and you hope I'll pay for that?


No, but having a recent pro setup is a selling point (just as 'I just set this up so it plays like buttah' is a red flag)


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> No, but having a recent pro setup is a selling point



I disagree. As I said above, setups are personal and what one person likes the next person might hate. Having a guitar setup to someone else's preferences is most certainly _not_ a selling point for me, nor do I think it would be for many others.


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> I disagree. As I said above, setups are personal and what one person likes the next person might hate. Having a guitar setup to someone else's preferences is most certainly _not_ a selling point for me, nor do I think it would be for many others.


Wouldn't a set up guitar be playable? Might not be to your preference but at least it should be in tune etc..


----------



## JBFairthorne

Even when a guitar is being sold as "set up", I assume I'm going to have to at least do a partial setup as soon as I get it. It's not something I attach a value to in a resale situation. A set up is something you do when selling to make sure the guitar is playable so that any potential buyers aren't scared off erroneously thinking there's something wrong with the guitar. I wouldn't expect to get that money back, it just helps facilitate a sale.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Yes, but if the action is horrible you won't know if a simple setup is all it needs or if (for example) the neck is buggerred. If the dude did it himself it could be a disaster (plays like buttah, sure.... frozen butter). A pro setup might not be to your exact specs, but most people like things in the same general ballpark (e.g. action low unless you're using it for slide only or you're SRV). Most people don't do their own, and when you take it to a place usually they don't even ask you much (because most kids don't know what they want anyway) and do it in a general way (e.g. Fender factory spec) so at least it can wait until the next string change and by then you'll know how you'd want to set it up differently, or it's a matter of minor tweakage vs a full job (don't have to clean the fretboard again etc).

It's not always a huge selling point, but the joke there kinda flew by you a bit.


----------



## Guest

I prefer buying/looking at guit's that haven't been set up.
It's easier to lower the asking price by pointing out
what's involved and how much it cost to do a set up.
Then when I get it home, I do my own set up.


----------



## Jamdog

The only selling points on this one are that it's red and has a new string set. 

No description, no pictures, nothing. 





Child size guitar new strings set,
Child size guitar new strings set | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

Prix: 60 $


----------



## Guest

Jamdog said:


> The only selling points on this one are that it's red and has a new string set.
> 
> No description, no pictures, nothing.
> 
> Child size guitar new strings set,
> Child size guitar new strings set | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji
> 
> Prix: 60 $


The funny thing about this is when you click 'view poster's other ads'.

_Local business owner- Are you clueless about internet?

Hi local business owner friends!

My name is Kfir.
I'm actually owning a very successful local service business in Montreal while 95% of all 
of my new business if of the internet using different channels and methods of exposure.

how do I do that?
well ...its a long story. Briefly, my background is actually software development. Ive been 
involved in many software development , and E marketing projects in the past till I decided 
to go indipendent and start a local specialty restoration business.

Its been a while that Im recieving a lot of requests from colegues and friends to help them 
to generate business for themself of the internet and admiting to me they have no idea where 
to start.

I'm offering my services to consult how to approach internet marketing and what to do and what 
not to do ..and what should you invest in ...

There are a lot of people offering such services.
but , I think I have a very solid proof of my own business that runs STRICTLY on Internet LOCAL leads.

I'm a local contractor that have lots of experience and knowledge of how to brand and aggressively 
market a local business and drive business. and I have proofs ...from my own business!!!

If you are interested to get your business out there .
if you want to be found right away whenever people looking for your trade.
If you hate your website , but not sure who to trust.

Call me for 10 min free phone consultation.
and we can discuss what ever you have in mind.

During the day Im often busy.
please Text me and I'll get back to you ASAP. Cell:514-***-****

All the best
Kfir Azran_


----------



## ZeroGravity

Jamdog said:


> The only selling points on this one are that it's red and has a new string set.
> 
> No description, no pictures, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child size guitar new strings set,
> Child size guitar new strings set | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji
> 
> Prix: 60 $



I see your strings and raise you to "It's pink"

Pink electric guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Blind Dog

I emailed him, for info, and he's pretty cranky. He's going to have me banned from the Internet, and have my "...account..." closed.

(The red one.)


EDIT: I'll screenshot the conversation when I get to my pc. I'm smartphone clueless.


----------



## Guest

I'd love to see that conversation.
What set him off? 
Did you try to tell him that red guitars aren't worth that much? lol.


----------



## colchar

Electraglide said:


> Wouldn't a set up guitar be playable? Might not be to your preference but at least it should be in tune etc..



'Playable' is debatable. I like my action higher than most people do. If someone who likes super low, or even just low, action picks up my guitars they will likely find them unplayable despite them being perfect for me.

And who cares if a guitar is out of tune? It only takes a moment or two to tune it up.

Just because a guitar has been set up for person A does not mean that person B will like how it has been set up - and they certainly shouldn't be expected to pay for that setup.


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> A pro setup might not be to your exact specs, but most people like things in the same general ballpark (e.g. action low unless you're using it for slide only or you're SRV).


I don't like low action. Never have.

I can understand making a guitar generally playable when trying to sell it but trying to use that setup as a selling point is meaningless and the seller shouldn't be trying to recoup that expense when selling.


----------



## colchar

Blind Dog said:


> I emailed him, for info, and he's pretty cranky. He's going to have me banned from the Internet, and have my "...account..." closed.
> 
> (The red one.)



I just messaged him saying that pictures and some more info would help. I'll post his response.

And I would love to hear his rationale for having you banned from the internet. He sounds a right idiot.

Edited to add - He just responded and seems perfectly reasonable. Here is his response to me:

"_I'm sorry. I just realized I didn't upload the pictures I took. I put in the ad everything I know about it. If u have questions, feel free to ask. Thanks_"


----------



## colchar

This guy wants $1000 for an Epi '60s Tribute that sells for less than that brand new. He seems to think that the upgrades he did increase its value:


Epiphone Les Paul 1960's Tribute Faded Cherry | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Seems someone isn't impressed with L.A. Music:

Retailers out of Control | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Then again, considering their asking prices it isn't surprising.

Used 2012 Trad for $3000:

Gibson 2012 Les Paul Traditional Heritage Cherry Sunburst - Used | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


And a NOS 2010 Trad for $4000!!!

Gibson Les Paul Traditional Ebony 2010 Electric Guitar LPTDEBCH | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Blind Dog

laristotle said:


> I'd love to see that conversation.
> What set him off?
> Did you try to tell him that red guitars aren't worth that much? lol.











(auto correct changed speech to space -- I'm an old dumbass on a new smartphone)


----------



## Blind Dog

Continued:


----------



## Guest

Not a WTF, but worth putting up.

_Does adding "copy", "replica" or "Chibson" make it legal?_
_
Seriously folks. Buying a $300 Chibson from China and trying to pawn it off 
for the junk it is at higher than you paid???
Its counterfeit, plain and simple.
I'm not talking about the 70s MIJ or MIK copies because they at least 
put their own brand on the headstocks and they atleast aimed for high quality.
If you bought your Chibson thinking its as good as the real thing, or even as 
good as an Epiphone, then discovered its not (shock), that's your gamble lost.
Keep the counterfeits off kijiji please.
If you added Fender stickers to something that's not Fender (even if its Squier), 
remove the stickers then sell. Calling them "cool aftermarket decals added to 
headstock" doesn't make it any less counterfeit.
Please keep kijiji free of fakes. Even if you own up to its authenticity, the 
goof you sell it to may not when he sells it to some kid buying his first "Fender" 
strat only to find out its a piece of crap.
Let's keep each other honest by de-counterfeiting the fakes (taking off the stickers) 
and turning the Chibsons into the wall hanger "lesson learned" that they are.
Just saying._


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Not a WTF, but worth putting up.
> 
> _Does adding "copy", "replica" or "Chibson" make it legal?_
> _
> Seriously folks. Buying a $300 Chibson from China and trying to pawn it off
> for the junk it is at higher than you paid???
> Its counterfeit, plain and simple.
> I'm not talking about the 70s MIJ or MIK copies because they at least
> put their own brand on the headstocks and they atleast aimed for high quality.
> If you bought your Chibson thinking its as good as the real thing, or even as
> good as an Epiphone, then discovered its not (shock), that's your gamble lost.
> Keep the counterfeits off kijiji please.
> If you added Fender stickers to something that's not Fender (even if its Squier),
> remove the stickers then sell. Calling them "cool aftermarket decals added to
> headstock" doesn't make it any less counterfeit.
> Please keep kijiji free of fakes. Even if you own up to its authenticity, the
> goof you sell it to may not when he sells it to some kid buying his first "Fender"
> strat only to find out its a piece of crap.
> Let's keep each other honest by de-counterfeiting the fakes (taking off the stickers)
> and turning the Chibsons into the wall hanger "lesson learned" that they are.
> Just saying._


He's pissed that he got screwed?


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> He's passed that he got screwed?



No, he seems to be genuinely concerned about people getting ripped off, especially kids starting out. I popped him an email to say it was a good post, but that he was fighting a losing battle. He responded and seems completely genuine to me. Just a guitarist who doesn't want to see people get screwed.


----------



## cheezyridr

Granny Gremlin said:


> No, but having a recent pro setup is a selling point (just as 'I just set this up so it plays like buttah' is a red flag)


a "pro" set up means absolutely nothing. it's not beyond the reach of any 8th grade kid to do a set up on a fixed bridge guitar. 
if it has a floyd, it may take a little longer, but still not that difficult for anyone who can follow simple instructions. the tools necessary are minimal, and are common items found in any home owner toolbox. besides, i have seen 2 occasions where so called pros _claimed_ to do a complete set up, but didn't.
the pro set up ploy is meant to entice beginners, and people who still believe it's rocket science.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Look, the point of that was that at least the guitar wasn't mauled by the idiot owner. Yes, there's lots of issues around 'pro' set ups; I've been doing my own (and for other people; semi-pro) for 20 years so I know what's involved and I would not trust it to an 8th grader even with a fixed bridge.


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> Look, the point of that was that at least the guitar wasn't mauled by the idiot owner. Yes, there's lots of issues around 'pro' set ups; I've been doing my own (and for other people; semi-pro) for 20 years so I know what's involved and I would not trust it to an 8th grader even with a fixed bridge.



And the point remains - having a setup done is not a selling point nor is it something that the seller should expect the buyer to cover through the cost of the guitar.


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> And the point remains - having a setup done is not a selling point nor is it something that the seller should expect the buyer to cover through the cost of the guitar.


Why shouldn't the seller use it as a selling point? Or use it as part of the base for setting a price? You will ignore it and others will pay the price and the object is to sell the item for as much money as you can get.


----------



## Jamdog

Electraglide said:


> Why shouldn't the seller use it as a selling point? Or use it as part of the base for setting a price? You will ignore it and others will pay the price and the object is to sell the item for as much money as you can get.


The point is that it does not help sell. There are tons of overpriced luthier-set guitars remaining on kijiji for weeks until the seller pulls the ad.


----------



## Blind Dog

_"Acoustic Guitar with hard carrying case,all bought from Tom Lee 

I put lightest strings possible to for ease of playing especially for beginners and* I also removed the saddle part to lower the strings * which also make it easier on the fingers to play 

I am selling because I am now playing the ukulele and need the space and money  "_



sho'nuff


----------



## JBFairthorne

Light strings? Not a fan of lights on an acoustic but, okay.

Removed the saddle? Wtf?


----------



## Jamdog

It's no longer intonated...? 

Ahhhh it's a ukulele player. He has no clue how a guitar works.


----------



## Blind Dog

Jamdog said:


> ...
> 
> Ahhhh it's a ukulele player. He has no clue how a guitar works.




What's that mate?


----------



## Jamdog

Blind Dog said:


> What's that mate?


Yeah, but not everyone can play multiple instruments (or any) 

Someone who removes saddles from a guitar and puts that as a selling point isn't in the same league as your picture.


----------



## Blind Dog

He married Yoko.


----------



## Jamdog

Blind Dog said:


> He married Yoko.


Was it the reason he played uke?


----------



## Blind Dog

Nope. It's why Paul, George and Ringo drank.


----------



## Electraglide

Jamdog said:


> The point is that it does not help sell. There are tons of overpriced luthier-set guitars remaining on kijiji for weeks until the seller pulls the ad.


In this market those guitars could be there anyway....same as the guitars that don't say anything about set up. By anyone. Actually around here I don't see a lot of 'luthier-set' guitars advertised. It's just a catch phrase used to sell the product. As far as does not help sell.....I can't say, next time I put a guitar on kijiji I'll use the phrase and see what happens....about the second week in Sept when a lot of parents are looking for a guitar because their kid just has to have one for band in school.


----------



## Jamdog

Electraglide said:


> In this market those guitars could be there anyway....same as the guitars that don't say anything about set up. By anyone. Actually around here I don't see a lot of 'luthier-set' guitars advertised. It's just a catch phrase used to sell the product. As far as does not help sell.....I can't say, next time I put a guitar on kijiji I'll use the phrase and see what happens....about the second week in Sept when a lot of parents are looking for a guitar because their kid just has to have one for band in school.


Try Christmas. 

The guy at the store told me that's where they sell most of their entry-level guitars.


----------



## Electraglide

Jamdog said:


> Try Christmas.
> 
> The guy at the store told me that's where they sell most of their entry-level guitars.


Around here it's just after school starts and the kids want to play guitar instead of clarinet in the band. They look online for guitars.


----------



## jb welder

I'd think some people would consider it (set-up) a selling point and others would not.
There is no definitive statement on the matter.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> .. kids want to play guitar instead of clarinet in the band.


I went for the Tenor Sax.
Nobody else wanted to and it was the easiest A+ for four years in high school.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> I went for the Tenor Sax.
> Nobody else wanted to and it was the easiest A+ for four years in high school.


One friend of mine went sax baritone and two went trombone. 

I couldn't take music, nor could I take photography, because I was taking the "bigger" math classes, and chemistry. High school management logic sucks.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I went for the Tenor Sax.
> Nobody else wanted to and it was the easiest A+ for four years in high school.


My ex played clarinet and still had hers so that's what my kid played. I failed drums.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> I went for the Tenor Sax.
> Nobody else wanted to and it was the easiest A+ for four years in high school.


I was away from school sick on the day they picked instruments - so I got trumpet (not the worst instrument, but.......). Played it for a couple years before picking up the guitar. But that was kinda lucky, because if I was there I probably would have chosen drums. Imagine if I'd stuck with that: life without music in it. How sad.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I played the alto sax and later the drums. I got high school credit for the school band, learned to read music and developed good timing. All helpful now when playing the guitar at this point in life.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> I went for the Tenor Sax.
> Nobody else wanted to and it was the easiest A+ for four years in high school.



I played that in high school as well. I kind of miss it actually as it was a fun instrument to play but a couple of decades of smoking make it impossible for me to take it up again.


----------



## colchar

Apparently '99 MIA Strats are now worth a couple of hundred more than they were worth new. Maybe he thinks it is vintage or something:


99' Fender USA strat standard | guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

I know vintage Traynors are desirable amps these days but $800???

Traynor YBA-1A mkII 100W tube head | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

And apparently counterfeits are now worth $2000:

Gibson Les Paul Custom Copy (For Trade) Peter Frampton


----------



## Guest

vintage made in japan 1980 tokai LS-120 real flame top. $9,900.

Les Paul Reborn Model

hand made by one luthier in the infamous Gakki factory in Japan
during the golden lawsuit era of japanese guitars

TONE Monster, rivals any vintage Gibson Les Paul and I have heard
many of them in person including "Greenie" and "The Beast"

plays like butter

was planning on being buried with this guitar but due to medical
conditions can no longer play

I have owned several vintage instruments including Gibsons, Fenders,
Gretsch, Tokai, etc. this one trumps them all

dont email to tell me the price is high, a great guitar is great guitar

if you dont believe this guitar is as great in tone as a vintage Gibson,
then go buy a vintage Gibson, I dont care to hear your opinion about how
you "think" Japanese guitars are not as good, they are in fact better.
Keep in mind Slash's guitar is not a real Gibson either and the combination
of his abilities and the guitars tone, created a legend

Not giving this guitar away or accepting offers

price is firm, I am not selling because I need the money. I am fine to keep
the guitar as a memorandum to the wonderful times when I used to still be able
to play. Only considering its sale to the right owner who will do it justice


----------



## Jamdog

Again?


----------



## Blind Dog

I think his 'other brother' is my neighbour. He's a tad _cranky_ too.


----------



## greco

Blind Dog said:


> I think his 'other brother' is my neighbour. He's a tad _cranky_ too.


Is this for real? 

...Wear is Bavria?

So much information in the ad!!


----------



## bzrkrage

greco said:


> Is this for real?
> 
> ...Wear is Bavria?
> 
> So much information in the ad!!


Well it is "accustic"' that makes it all the more rare & elusive.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blind Dog

greco said:


> Is this for real?
> 
> ...Wear is Bavria?
> 
> So much information in the ad!!


Bavria is in Germny. (They invented the dismal point.)


----------



## Guest

Jamdog said:


> Again?


I'm waiting for the 'Chip Foose' signed Epi Flame Cat 
for $5000 to make it's re-re-reappearance again.
It's due.


----------



## vokey design

Does anyone else enjoy playing along with kijiji scammers? 

Got a typical response to my head and cab post today. 










I responded and can't wait to hear the payment and shipment details to follow.


----------



## Guest

She'll offer to put more than your asking price into your PP account.
And her shipping broker will pick it up I'd imagine.


----------



## mr trick

laristotle said:


> vintage made in japan 1980 tokai LS-120 real flame top. $9,900.
> 
> Les Paul Reborn Model
> Les Paul was still very much alive when this guitar was made.
> hand made by one luthier in the infamous Gakki factory in Japan
> ever worked in a factory? lots of people working on one item?
> during the golden lawsuit era of japanese guitars
> shouldn't that read "infamous", not so golden?
> TONE Monster, rivals any vintage Gibson Les Paul and I have heard
> many of them in person including "Greenie" and "The Beast"
> watch out for the monsters!
> plays like butter
> greasy?
> was planning on being buried with this guitar but due to medical
> conditions can no longer play
> time to get planted?
> I have owned several vintage instruments including Gibsons, Fenders,
> Gretsch, Tokai, etc. this one trumps them all
> Ah, finally a reference that makes sense, Donald Trump!!!!
> dont email to tell me the price is high, a great guitar is great guitar
> note to self, make a great effort not to email
> if you dont believe this guitar is as great in tone as a vintage Gibson,
> then go buy a vintage Gibson, I dont care to hear your opinion about how
> you "think" Japanese guitars are not as good, they are in fact better.
> Keep in mind Slash's guitar is not a real Gibson either and the combination
> of his abilities and the guitars tone, created a legend
> 
> 
> 
> Not giving this guitar away or accepting offers
> 
> price is firm, I am not selling because I need the money. I am fine to keep
> the guitar as a memorandum to the wonderful times when I used to still be able
> to play. Only considering its sale to the right owner who will do it justice
> I have considered a guitar carved into my headstone,
> I do own a Tokai, a tele, love it,


----------



## vokey design

laristotle said:


> She'll offer to put more than your asking price into your PP account.
> And her shipping broker will pick it up I'd imagine.


Nailed it.


----------



## ZeroGravity

lol, shipping address is Nigeria, no doubt. %h(*&


----------



## Guest

Since she'll be using a 'private courier', tell her to paypal them 
and they can pay you cash when they come to pick it up.


----------



## vokey design

laristotle said:


> Since she'll be using a 'private courier', tell her to paypal them
> and they can pay you cash when they come to pick it up.


Good idea!


----------



## Milkman

vokey design said:


> Nailed it.


Fu#%ing parasites.


----------



## colchar

Messing with Kijiji scammers can be fun. I am currently messing with an email scammer. After some back and forth I have demanded a picture of them holding a sign saying "I am a pathetic, piece of shit scammer" but am not sure if they will send it.


----------



## vokey design

So I responded to her last email suggesting the private courier receive the payment and then pay me with cash. I also told her that if that did not work for her to e-transfer me the money rather than paypal and I would ship for free "as I work for FedEx and can ship for very little" (not true at all). Got this response an hour later.

"
Hi,
Thanks for the swift response, it was really of immense help, I told you earlier that am presently on the sea now and I'll be back home in the next 2 month also am buying it as a surprise gift for someone special , there's no where on the sea I can post you a certified cheque, I would have loved to pay the way you have suggested but right now I'm not in the position of where I can handle cash to someone to pay you on my behalf and I have discussed with the shipping company and I told them about bringing the money to you ,but they told me they can't come along with the money, cos its against their legal responsibility...I hope you understand? I'm highly interested in buying it, i want to go ahead with the purchase, I insisted on PayPal because I tried to make online banking transfer but not working, I don't have access to my bank account online as I don't have internet banking and I can't go to the bank due to the nature of my job,I can only conclude the transaction through PayPal as I have my Bank a/c attached to it, PayPal is the fastest, secure, easier and the best online transfer or receiving of money into someone's account, you register with PayPal account with your bank details or credit card, it is very easy to set up, the registration will take only 5 minutes, so any transfer you made with your PayPal goes through to your bank account, it is free, safe and reliable. After you have registered for PayPal account, all I need is just the full name with the email address of the PayPal account to transfer the fund into your bank account that you link up with your PayPal account, it is just as simple as that. For more information visit www.paypal.com

I wait for your response back


Thanks"


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Cash talks, bullshit walks.


----------



## jb welder

I'm wondering, should you play along and say "ok", who would they send?
Do they actually pay a legit shipping company real money to pick up?


----------



## ZeroGravity

colchar said:


> Messing with Kijiji scammers can be fun. I am currently messing with an email scammer. After some back and forth I have demanded a picture of them holding a sign saying "I am a pathetic, piece of shit scammer" but am not sure if they will send it.


There used to be a website that chronicled people messing with the Nigeria scammers, 491eaters or something like that. Google "church of the red breast" for a great story of stringing them along.


----------



## Jamdog

Tell them if they are interested in the purchase they will go out of their way to pay, not the other way around. 

And ask how they get internet while at sea. I'm interested to hear that story.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

colchar said:


> I know vintage Traynors are desirable amps these days but $800???
> 
> Traynor YBA-1A mkII 100W tube head | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji



LOL Paul's Boutique has a minimum of 2 of those at any given time for half that tax in.


... you could probably get almost that much from a Yank though. Just not in the city they were all made in; too many floating about.


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> Tell them if they are interested in the purchase they will go out of their way to pay, not the other way around.
> 
> And ask how they get internet while at sea. I'm interested to hear that story.



A friend of mine from another forum works on ships and he is online often.


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> LOL Paul's Boutique has a minimum of 2 of those at any given time for half that tax in.



Thanks for the GAS.


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> A friend of mine from another forum works on ships and he is online often.


Yeah but do scammers know how it works?


----------



## Electraglide

Blind Dog said:


> I think his 'other brother' is my neighbour. He's a tad _cranky_ too.


I wonder if he'd price my '67 Framus for me?


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr.

On a different topic, does this Wildcat
have clown make up on the F-holes?
I searched other images of the Wildcats , and didn't find a match.

Epiphone Wildkat | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Merlin

Jamdog said:


> Tell them if they are interested in the purchase they will go out of their way to pay, not the other way around.
> 
> And ask how they get internet while at sea. I'm interested to hear that story.





colchar said:


> A friend of mine from another forum works on ships and he is online often.


I've worked at sea - internet is pricey and slow - but it is available. If you work in the cruise industry, you are also ashore fairly often and can use wifi quite easily.


----------



## amagras

vokey design said:


> Nailed it.


I've seen this before. They will pay you BUT using a stolen pp account. Then when the original owner of the money reports that his account has been hacked he'll get the money directly from PayPal, not sure what happens to you. You should silently report that person to pp.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I haven't used pp much. Is there a way to contact the sender (account holder) directly to confirm that HE actually made the purchase? Or would the scammer get in there and adjust the contact info (if it's there) too?


----------



## Jamdog

My past experience with PayPal tells me they dont care if someone is scamming someone else. 

Treat PayPal like a personal cheque. If you'd send/receive a cheque then PayPal is an option. Otherwise, don't do it. You monies are not safe with PayPal.


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> Yeah but do scammers know how it works?



They don't need to...they are on land and simply claim that they are at sea.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Electro-Voice EVM DL12X | pro audio, recording equip | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji

Asking $250. Santon Audio sells freshly reconed units for $120-140 any day of the week.


----------



## bzrkrage

Granny Gremlin said:


> Electro-Voice EVM DL12X | pro audio, recording equip | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> Asking $250. Santon Audio sells freshly reconed units for $120-140 any day of the week.


Love "The Castle". (See my dad in their skits, but so true)


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## ZeroGravity

Thanks for the gift mom and dad, it's f*cking beautiful but I'm selling cuz I need cash 

F*CK$NG Beautiful Jackson Guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

ZeroGravity said:


> Thanks for the gift mom and dad, it's f*cking beautiful but I'm selling cuz I need cash
> 
> F*CK$NG Beautiful Jackson Guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



No pictures, model not mentioned. Yeah, this is going to be a successful ad.


----------



## colchar

This one is all kinds of special - $1500 for a low end Epi LP just because the people in some band called Metric signed it!

GIBSON EPIPHONE Les Paul-11 SIGNED BY METRIC!!! | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> This one is all kinds of special - $1500 for a low end Epi LP just because the people in some band called Metric signed it!
> 
> GIBSON EPIPHONE Les Paul-11 SIGNED BY METRIC!!! | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


It does say or best offer. 

Offer 50$


----------



## Guest

Also ask if they'll clean that crap off of the body before you buy. lol.


----------



## bw66

Jamdog said:


> It does say or best offer.
> 
> Offer 50$


Or the price of a used Epi LP, minus $100 for cleaning.


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> Also ask if they'll clean that crap off of the body before you buy. lol.


 Beat me to it!


----------



## Guest

Fender American Standard Stratocaster (Strat) Body $320

As shown, no trades. I don't respond to text or email between 830pm Friday and 930pm Saturday, but otherwise I'm readily available. 

I bought this more or less on a whim and realize that I don't need it / don't want to build using it. So basically just looking to make back what I paid *plus a few extra bucks*.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Also ask if they'll clean that crap off of the body before you buy. lol.





bw66 said:


> Or the price of a used Epi LP, minus $100 for cleaning.


You guys read my mind!


Also, who is Metric? 
Is it the Canadian version of the unknown us band called the imperials?


----------



## ZeroGravity

If you get lots of calls let me know, I'd like an American made Gibson for under $650 Cdn

Wanted GIBSON guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## greco

Jamdog said:


> Also, who is Metric?
> Is it the Canadian version of the unknown us band called the imperials?


Out of Toronto...I like them.


----------



## Jamdog

greco said:


> Out of Toronto...I like them.


Hey I heard that song before


----------



## Guest

ZeroGravity said:


> If you get lots of calls let me know, I'd like an American made Gibson for under $650 Cdn
> 
> Wanted GIBSON guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


I bought a '13 50's tribute with hardcase for $450 at the Elmira Guitar Show this past spring.


----------



## TheRumRunner

colchar said:


> I know vintage Traynors are desirable amps these days but $800???
> 
> Traynor YBA-1A mkII 100W tube head | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


I would say that $800 is a fair price for this head. Non serviced heads sell for $450-$600 so based on the details he provided, it has been properly serviced and last another 20 plus years. 

DW


----------



## rollingdam

That ad is by BRAZO Music a dealer with a lousy reputation. Sells out of his house and is the type of guy who asks to see the money in your wallet before he shows you the guitar.

He regularly places that type of ad to find people down on their luck and anxious to sell.


----------



## Blind Dog

Is it just me?


Link's here.



Link's not here. 



Link's here.
(About a half-dozen ad's above the Epi.)



Edit: I emailed Epi' seller, and asked if he would 'match' the Gibson's price -- here's his response, and the image I sent as my reply. (bottom to top)


----------



## colchar

TheRumRunner said:


> I would say that $800 is a fair price for this head. Non serviced heads sell for $450-$600 so based on the details he provided, it has been properly serviced and last another 20 plus years.
> 
> DW



Serviced ones are available for less than that all the time here in the GTA. Hell, Long & McQuade sells them for less than that guy is asking (the Mississauga store had a similar head that had been fully serviced...can't remember the exact model at the moment...available for less just a couple of weeks ago).


----------



## colchar

ZeroGravity said:


> If you get lots of calls let me know, I'd like an American made Gibson for under $650 Cdn
> 
> Wanted GIBSON guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



Since when does Gibson make guitars anywhere _but_ the USA?

As for the price, there are all kinds of Gibsons that can be had for that price. Specials, Juniors, and LPJs all sell for $900 or less brand new at Long &McQuade so $650 isn't all that unreasonable for a used one, especially if it isn't in perfect condition. Right now, the Richmond B.C. store has a 2014 SG Special available for $625 and I'm sure more could be found in that price range if one was to do a search through their system. Hell, I got an SG Standard from L&M for either $749 or $799 about a year ago (can't remember the exact price at the moment but it was less than $800). If I can get an SG Standard for that price, the lower end models can easily be found in the $600-$700 range.


----------



## colchar

Blind Dog said:


> Is it just me?
> 
> 
> Link's here.
> 
> 
> 
> Link's not here.
> 
> 
> 
> Link's here.
> (About a half-dozen ad's above the Epi.)
> 
> Edit: I emailed Epi' seller, and asked if he would 'match' the Gibson's price -- no response.



The guy claims he bought that piece of crap Epi because he likes vintage guitars? And he is selling it because his hands and ears cannot warm up to a Strat? This guy has _got_ to be high.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

No idiots or lowballers please. 








Storage Locker Finds new condition | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> The guy claims he bought that piece of crap Epi because he likes vintage guitars? And he is selling it because his hands and ears cannot warm up to a Strat? This guy has _got_ to be high.


He has another ad for a strat that is the same as the beginning of this one. He just added everything after the word ago and changed the pics. That being said I doubt if it's a piece of crap, just over priced.


----------



## colchar

Electraglide said:


> He has another ad for a strat that is the same as the beginning of this one. He just added everything after the word ago and changed the pics. That being said I doubt if it's a piece of crap, just over priced.


It is the bottom of the Epi line with a bolt on neck, one notch above what you get in a guitar and amp starter pack. Trust me, it is crap.

They sell for $249 brand new and that moron is asking $750 for his used one. It is beyond overpriced.


----------



## Blind Dog

Ok. I get it. You don't like the post. I thought this thread was for light-hearted amusement, and poking in fun. I'm not interested in being mean spirited, or making _anyone_ feel badly about their gear. We can't always all have totl/motl instruments, and I don't want to be associated with calling _any_ guitar _any_ member/reader may own, '...a piece of crap...'. I just thought it was overpriced -- jmo. I'm not apologizing, but I am sorry for posting.


----------



## Jamdog

Blind Dog said:


> Ok. I get it. You don't like the post. I thought this thread was for light-hearted amusement, and poking in fun. I'm not interested in being mean spirited, or making _anyone_ feel badly about their gear. We can't always all have totl/motl instruments, and I don't want to be associated with calling _any_ guitar _any_ member/reader may own, '...a piece of crap...'. I just thought it was overpriced -- jmo. I'm not apologizing, but I am sorry for posting.


I am happy you posted. 

Theres two types of posts in this thread, and I like them both. 

Theres the funny ones, and the ones where I learn to spot misvalued fear. 

Yours was in that second category. 

Thanks for posting and keep them coming.


----------



## cheezyridr

well, here is a first for me. 

i sold a small amp head on craig's list this weekend. the guy showed up on time like he said he would, AND paid me $10 over my price!


----------



## Jamdog

cheezyridr said:


> well, here is a first for me.
> 
> i sold a small amp head on craig's list this weekend. the guy showed up on time like he said he would, AND paid me $10 over my price!


Did your amp say "or best offer"? 

He made the best offer, didn't he?


----------



## colchar

Blind Dog said:


> Ok. I get it. You don't like the post. I thought this thread was for light-hearted amusement, and poking in fun. I'm not interested in being mean spirited, or making _anyone_ feel badly about their gear. We can't always all have totl/motl instruments, and I don't want to be associated with calling _any_ guitar _any_ member/reader may own, '...a piece of crap...'. I just thought it was overpriced -- jmo. I'm not apologizing, but I am sorry for posting.


My comments have absolutely nothing to do with not liking the post. How you dreamed that up is a mystery.

And I am not being mean spirited, I am stating an opinion about the lowest end guitar that Epiphone makes. I have checked them out in stores out of curiosity and they are simply not good guitars. They are on about the same level as the guitar you get when you buy that Rocksmith video game. And the guy posting it is an idiot if he is asking three times more for his used one than it would cost new.


----------



## Guest

I like this guy's write up

Lead Guitarist - Hired Gun / Emergency Side Guy // AVAILABLE -

- Emergency Lead Guitarist Available - 

Did your guitar player get sick,arrested,lost,fired,kidnapped or just plain old MIA and didn't show up for the gig? 

Also available for session work, studio work, jingles, foley etc. 
Over 25 Years of professional experience. 

Have Gear , Will Travel , Canada ONLY - 
Genres: Blues,Rock,Acid-Jazz,Metal etc. 
*Can improvise melodically and euphonically in any genre. 
Notation not required = Ear Player 

Based in the booming metropolis of St Thomas, ON. 

DETAILS : Calls are Best, No texts please. 
Rates are by the show, *Travel +Accoms are Extra.


----------



## LexxM3

Good condition, it's hardly a flesh wound ... but the kicker is the classic "needs to be tuned":

2 guitars good condition | guitars | Muskoka | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

I don't know that I'd date a girl who tought this was a good idea. 



Special guitar










"I had this custom made. I was young and naive. Now it could be useful to another comic. 
Please be quick my boyfriend can't stand it anymore, I think he's jealous"



Veuillez consulter cette annonce :

Une guitare spécial...,
Une guitare spécial... | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

Prix: 40 $


----------



## Guest

Dear L.A. Music....

Hi again,

I am a customer at your store, and I keep trying to post a message to you in the
hope that we can reach an agreement. This is regarding your store posting so many
ads at one time that the whole Mississauga site is blocked up with your business ads.
Therefore nothing a private seller lists can get through (or is lost in the jumble)
Some days I think that I have reached you, but then another day comes and I feel like
my efforts have been wasted.

Yesterday was another exhausting day trying to navigate the Mississauga Kijiji site.
You had over 13 pages posted within two hours! I had to give up and could not even
look through the ads.

Why don't you simply paste one ad a day advertising items you sell (Fender, Mackie,
Line 6, etc...) and people will still find your products or give you a call? But if you
keep up this volume of advertising I can't help thinking that you're being greedy by
monopolizing so many entire pages of listings.

I'm sure your staff could be better tasked to doing other things than sitting and writing
page after page of kijiji listings. Or, you could have less staff (less expenses!) and
then you could pass on savings to your customers. That would draw attention to you - a
Kijiji listing saying that you have lowered all your prices 10% for the month of August!
Just an idea.

Have you not noticed no other businesses advertise on kijiji this way? Can you imagine
if every music store did this? Kijiji would collapse in a month's time.
One can see other music stores that have ads at the bottom of the kijiji page which are
tasteful - you simply click on them to go to their store website.

I'm not making this up when I say that many people have replied to my previous ads, and
they all agree. Really, I'm not joking.
I know now that I'm not the only reader who feels this way. Here's some examples:

"Totally in agreement. Kijiji must be getting payment from them to allow this to continue
as I have contacted Kijiji about this "spam" without results... Feel free to post that I
will not shop there... and Thx!"

"I'm starting to think that the only way these xxxx will get the hint is if we reply to
every single one of their ads so their inbox is overflowing with garbage "

" I don't know how they get away with it, other than to either have multiple email address
to post the same ads, or, as suggested in one of your quotes, they pay kijiji to let them
post multiple ads. It really takes the fun out of surfing around kijiji looking for cool
gear when you have to filter out 100s of EHX ads from LA Music. Here's hoping someone takes
notice and will take a moment to consider an alternate advertising scheme. "

"Really don t think they care. Sick of it too!!!"

"I agree with you good for you it bugs me too."

"I always send them messages begging them to stop, having 540 active kijiji posts is extremely
excessive. thanks for the post, I hope they take notice and kijiji can go back to the community
of individuals its supposed to be. "

"Outstanding Ad! Thank-You! We have a local store here that does this. I don't shop there."

"I won't shop at LA anymore due to this ad barrage! "

"I agree , well put and well said , I will not buy from them if they continue to do this ,thanks
for posting this"

"Good for you and you are NOT alone in your displeasure with this company."

"Great post. totally agree with you. xxxxxxx Music does the same thing and it's bad. i wonder if
this could be reported to Kijiji directly."

"I stopped buying from there because of their ads...I am surely not the only one"

"Totally agree. They make the Mississauga site unreadable."

"So true i love it thanks for posting"

"we are sick of it thanks again"

"I agree 100 percent, you don't see xxxx xxxxxx or xxxxxx doing this."

"LA Music is one of several businesses that now dominate Kijiji. I agree with you 100% and I appreciate
your intentions. But I think that your complaints should be directed at Kijiji itself. Keep in-mind,
that these companies are paying Kijiji for access to their site, I have been reporting many of the
duplicate ads, appearing in "guitars" and "amps,pedals" for several months!! Posting duplicate ads
is clear violation of Kijiji posting policy. However, there appears to be a different set of guidelines,
when it comes to these businesses. Totally unfair to us "regular Joes", for sure!!!"

"100% agree....they post 100000000 ads, usually about things that any music store would carry"

"AMEN - thanks for posting this ! Let's hope they take notice"

"Well done!! Feel exactly the same"

"A classy letter I wish I'd written. Thank you!"

"Agreed. Complain to Kijiji. They dont do much though Ive found. "

"Well said. Drives me nuts too."

Please think carefully and please consider this. I think you can see this kind of ad saturation causes readers to feel resentment.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Dear L.A. Music....
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> I am a customer at your store, and I keep trying to post a message to you in the
> hope that we can reach an agreement. This is regarding your store posting so many
> ads at one time that the whole Mississauga site is blocked up with your business ads.
> Therefore nothing a private seller lists can get through (or is lost in the jumble)
> Some days I think that I have reached you, but then another day comes and I feel like
> my efforts have been wasted.
> 
> Yesterday was another exhausting day trying to navigate the Mississauga Kijiji site.
> You had over 13 pages posted within two hours! I had to give up and could not even
> look through the ads.
> 
> Why don't you simply paste one ad a day advertising items you sell (Fender, Mackie,
> Line 6, etc...) and people will still find your products or give you a call? But if you
> keep up this volume of advertising I can't help thinking that you're being greedy by
> monopolizing so many entire pages of listings.
> 
> I'm sure your staff could be better tasked to doing other things than sitting and writing
> page after page of kijiji listings. Or, you could have less staff (less expenses!) and
> then you could pass on savings to your customers. That would draw attention to you - a
> Kijiji listing saying that you have lowered all your prices 10% for the month of August!
> Just an idea.
> 
> Have you not noticed no other businesses advertise on kijiji this way? Can you imagine
> if every music store did this? Kijiji would collapse in a month's time.
> One can see other music stores that have ads at the bottom of the kijiji page which are
> tasteful - you simply click on them to go to their store website.
> 
> I'm not making this up when I say that many people have replied to my previous ads, and
> they all agree. Really, I'm not joking.
> I know now that I'm not the only reader who feels this way. Here's some examples:
> 
> "Totally in agreement. Kijiji must be getting payment from them to allow this to continue
> as I have contacted Kijiji about this "spam" without results... Feel free to post that I
> will not shop there... and Thx!"
> 
> "I'm starting to think that the only way these xxxx will get the hint is if we reply to
> every single one of their ads so their inbox is overflowing with garbage "
> 
> " I don't know how they get away with it, other than to either have multiple email address
> to post the same ads, or, as suggested in one of your quotes, they pay kijiji to let them
> post multiple ads. It really takes the fun out of surfing around kijiji looking for cool
> gear when you have to filter out 100s of EHX ads from LA Music. Here's hoping someone takes
> notice and will take a moment to consider an alternate advertising scheme. "
> 
> "Really don t think they care. Sick of it too!!!"
> 
> "I agree with you good for you it bugs me too."
> 
> "I always send them messages begging them to stop, having 540 active kijiji posts is extremely
> excessive. thanks for the post, I hope they take notice and kijiji can go back to the community
> of individuals its supposed to be. "
> 
> "Outstanding Ad! Thank-You! We have a local store here that does this. I don't shop there."
> 
> "I won't shop at LA anymore due to this ad barrage! "
> 
> "I agree , well put and well said , I will not buy from them if they continue to do this ,thanks
> for posting this"
> 
> "Good for you and you are NOT alone in your displeasure with this company."
> 
> "Great post. totally agree with you. xxxxxxx Music does the same thing and it's bad. i wonder if
> this could be reported to Kijiji directly."
> 
> "I stopped buying from there because of their ads...I am surely not the only one"
> 
> "Totally agree. They make the Mississauga site unreadable."
> 
> "So true i love it thanks for posting"
> 
> "we are sick of it thanks again"
> 
> "I agree 100 percent, you don't see xxxx xxxxxx or xxxxxx doing this."
> 
> "LA Music is one of several businesses that now dominate Kijiji. I agree with you 100% and I appreciate
> your intentions. But I think that your complaints should be directed at Kijiji itself. Keep in-mind,
> that these companies are paying Kijiji for access to their site, I have been reporting many of the
> duplicate ads, appearing in "guitars" and "amps,pedals" for several months!! Posting duplicate ads
> is clear violation of Kijiji posting policy. However, there appears to be a different set of guidelines,
> when it comes to these businesses. Totally unfair to us "regular Joes", for sure!!!"
> 
> "100% agree....they post 100000000 ads, usually about things that any music store would carry"
> 
> "AMEN - thanks for posting this ! Let's hope they take notice"
> 
> "Well done!! Feel exactly the same"
> 
> "A classy letter I wish I'd written. Thank you!"
> 
> "Agreed. Complain to Kijiji. They dont do much though Ive found. "
> 
> "Well said. Drives me nuts too."
> 
> Please think carefully and please consider this. I think you can see this kind of ad saturation causes readers to feel resentment.



I agree with the guy. LA Music must not be getting much business if their staff have the time to post these ads. I've never really shopped there and their spamming of Kijiji guarantees that I never will. And the problem is that they don't just clog up the Mississauga site...I live in Brampton and it clogs that one up too. Actually, they can clog up all of the GTA.


----------



## guitarman2

Tundra is pretty bad at multiple ads on Kijiji as well. At least while running down the ads their worded the same and I see "LA Music" and I can skip the ads pretty quick. I don't know what most peoples use of Kijiji is but for me its not to find ads for brand new gear. I'm looking for deals on specific "Used" items.


----------



## Jamdog

Kijiji is branded as classified ads. To me it isn't store promotion. I dislike commercial ads in the classifieds.


----------



## TheRumRunner

colchar said:


> Serviced ones are available for less than that all the time here in the GTA. Hell, Long & McQuade sells them for less than that guy is asking (the Mississauga store had a similar head that had been fully serviced...can't remember the exact model at the moment...available for less just a couple of weeks ago).


I guess we will have to agree, to disagree. I have close to 20 vintage Traynor's and I am always on the look-out for more. In my searches it is the exception to find a properly, and fully serviced Traynor complete with a new tube compliment. So you can buy the $400-$600 head and have it serviced yourself (Tubes $100 - Caps $100 - Labour $100) or offer this guy $700-$750 and get a MkII that will peel paint.


----------



## ZeroGravity

At least this seller is honest about it - looks like the ad has been removed.

Counterfit Les Paul Custom | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

So .. what's wrong with this picture? lol.
Oh .. I'm not that Larry.

Vintage tone heaven

First edition 1965 traynor bass mate head , housed in a homemade custom cabinet . 
Recently serviced at L& M new tubes , power cord , some soldering , lots of love , and now 
is ready to give someone some tonal heaven. Larry said : great amp , great shape , enjoy ! 
So who wants to enjoy ?


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> So .. what's wrong with this picture? lol.
> Oh .. I'm not that Larry.
> 
> Vintage tone heaven
> 
> First edition 1965 traynor bass mate head , housed in a homemade custom cabinet .
> Recently serviced at L& M new tubes , power cord , some soldering , lots of love , and now
> is ready to give someone some tonal heaven. Larry said : great amp , great shape , enjoy !
> So who wants to enjoy ?


You said great amp, great shape. 


What about the sound? How does it sound, Larry?


----------



## Guest

Jamdog said:


> What about the sound? How does it sound, Larry?


couldn't tell ya.
where does one plug in the speaker cab?


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> couldn't tell ya.
> where does one plug in the speaker cab?


Maybe it's one of them soundless amps?


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> couldn't tell ya.
> where does one plug in the speaker cab?



Maybe they also installed bluetooth?

I emailed him to ask where it gets plugged in. Will be interesting to see his response.


----------



## colchar

TheRumRunner said:


> I guess we will have to agree, to disagree. I have close to 20 vintage Traynor's and I am always on the look-out for more. In my searches it is the exception to find a properly, and fully serviced Traynor complete with a new tube compliment. So you can buy the $400-$600 head and have it serviced yourself (Tubes $100 - Caps $100 - Labour $100) or offer this guy $700-$750 and get a MkII that will peel paint.



Leaving aside the problem with the head cab, a fully serviced vintage Traynor has been posted above and it is going for only $650. There are a couple more fully serviced vintage ones available on the GTA Kijiji for $650 or less. I am sure I would find more after a couple of minutes on Craigslist.


----------



## colchar

Here is the response from the guy selling the Traynor head pictured above:
_
Yes , it looks that way , but the back panel with the protective screen pulls off (. Velcro ). And the speaker input is right there , if you zoom in on the pic , you can see the input , thanks for taking a look , if there is anything else , do not hesitate to ask_


----------



## jb welder

colchar said:


> Leaving aside the problem with the head cab, a fully serviced vintage Traynor has been posted above and it is going for only $650. There are a couple more fully serviced vintage ones available on the GTA Kijiji for $650 or less. I am sure I would find more after a couple of minutes on Craigslist.


This seems to be coming down to what "fully serviced" means. I don't think it always means all new tubes and re-capped. That is what I believe Rumrunner was pointing out as extra value.
To me, "fully serviced" would mean caps or tubes are replaced only as necessary. Some folks want them all replaced due to age anyway. Whether I agree with that or not, for those people it is an added expense they won't have to deal with.


----------



## Jamdog

Yeah, no brand description, just "guitar" 


And the only picture is fuzzy as can be. 













Guitare ,
Guitare | guitares | Laval / Rive-Nord | Kijiji

Prix: 100 $






It must be a fake 'something'


----------



## capnjim

Jamdog said:


> Yeah, no brand description, just "guitar"
> 
> 
> And the only picture is fuzzy as can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guitare ,
> Guitare | guitares | Laval / Rive-Nord | Kijiji
> 
> Prix: 100 $
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a fake 'something'


Yes but the Bouton and Song were just changed so its a steal no matter what brand it is.


----------



## Jamdog

capnjim said:


> Yes but the Bouton and Song were just changed so its a steal no matter what brand it is.


Yeah! I have no clue what he's talking about. I think it's an autocorrect thing, but can't find what it should be.


----------



## colchar

Maybe strap button and strings?


----------



## rollingdam

Never mind the guitards, we now have the quitar

Quitar clasical | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

rollingdam said:


> Never mind the guitards, we now have the quitar
> 
> Quitar clasical | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


That is a guitar for someone who does not have the perseverance to learn how to play it.


----------



## Jamdog

This guy's guitar and his floor seems to be made of the same material! 












ARIA 70'S FOLK-BLUES ''OM'' JAPAN,
ARIA 70'S FOLK-BLUES ''OM'' JAPAN | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## rollingdam

This person is looking for a pedal compressor:
Pedal Compressor | amps, pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Bass Player

Very much needed. Bass player for a 3 piece band. Preferably red headed, tall and named Tom. 
Please send picture of your red hair if interested


----------



## Jamdog

The ad picture is a must for this one. 


rollingdam said:


> This person is looking for a pedal compressor:
> Pedal Compressor | amps, pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji












It's in amps and pedals...


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Bass Player
> 
> Very much needed. Bass player for a 3 piece band. Preferably red headed, tall and named Tom.
> Please send picture of your red hair if interested


There must be some insider information on that. Their band poster talks about tall Tom the redhead basist?


----------



## Lord-Humongous

This one is ridiculous for several reasons. The price & year of course, but also that it's described as having an ivory fretboard.

1962 Electric MANN Guitar | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne

Don't forget the rhythm, lead, neutral switch.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Bass Player
> 
> Very much needed. Bass player for a 3 piece band. Preferably red headed, tall and named Tom.
> Please send picture of your red hair if interested



Someone should send them a photo of Carrot Top.


----------



## vadsy

I 'inherited' this Gibson Keb Mo,... $175

Acoustic guitar | guitars | St. Albert | Kijiji


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> I 'inherited' this Gibson Keb Mo,... $175
> 
> Acoustic guitar | guitars | St. Albert | Kijiji


Please tell me you just 'inherited' that guitar! (Get in the car kids!! Road trip!!!)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

I didn't even try when I saw the ad late last night. It doesn't seem right.


----------



## Jamdog

It's no longer there. Someone must have snaged it.


----------



## rollingdam

Another Ottawa Kijidiot:
Gibson Guitar Case | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## capnjim

rollingdam said:


> Another Ottawa Kijidiot:
> Gibson Guitar Case | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


I offered him 399$ in pennies.


----------



## Electraglide

capnjim said:


> I offered him 399$ in pennies.


I'd take the pennies. $399 is still $399. Toss in a Loony and the bank will give you 4 of these.


----------



## Jamdog

rollingdam said:


> Another Ottawa Kijidiot:
> Gibson Guitar Case | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



Fur interior. 

Good for cold winter gigs.


----------



## Jamdog

capnjim said:


> I offered him 399$ in pennies.


That quite a lot of pennies. Did you really collect all those? No wonder we can't find any nowadays.


----------



## Guest

rollingdam said:


> Another Ottawa Kijidiot:
> Gibson Guitar Case | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Don't all Gibson hard cases have combo locks?
I'd say chibson.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Don't all Gibson hard cases have combo locks?
> I'd say chibson.



Nope. Maybe on the California cases that come with Historics and the like. But the cases that come with Les Paul Standards, Trads, etc. and that used to come with SG Standards do not have locks. I have that exact case for my Les Paul Traditional and it does not have a lock.


----------



## Guest

Tnx for that.
Still, $400!?

Around a year ago, I sold a 70's Gibson LP h/case for $125.
I should've held off and asked $500 or so. lol.


----------



## cheezyridr

the locks were worthless anyhow, and mostly guys would accidentally reset their combination or forget it, and would have to pick it eventually anyway.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Tnx for that.
> Still, $400!?



Not even close. Only a moron would pay that for a case that comes free with a guitar.


----------



## bzrkrage

Cable guy… & it's $100!
(Comes with bag)

ESP Music Cord - High End Power Cord - 1.5m on Kijiji 
ESP Music Cord - High End Power Cord - 1.5m | amps, pedals | Calgary | Kijiji
"You haven't heard your amp's true potential until you've tried it with a high end power cord. Essential Sound Products Music Cord will improve clarity and dynamics. Impress your friends with your long, thick cord! 

Mint with carrying bag."


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> Cable guy… & it's $100!
> (Comes with bag)
> 
> ESP Music Cord - High End Power Cord - 1.5m on Kijiji
> ESP Music Cord - High End Power Cord - 1.5m | amps, pedals | Calgary | Kijiji
> "You haven't heard your amp's true potential until you've tried it with a high end power cord. Essential Sound Products Music Cord will improve clarity and dynamics. Impress your friends with your long, thick cord!
> 
> Mint with carrying bag."
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain



Now I've seen everything.


----------



## vadsy

bzrkrage said:


> Cable guy… & it's $100!
> (Comes with bag)
> 
> ESP Music Cord - High End Power Cord - 1.5m on Kijiji
> ESP Music Cord - High End Power Cord - 1.5m | amps, pedals | Calgary | Kijiji
> "You haven't heard your amp's true potential until you've tried it with a high end power cord. Essential Sound Products Music Cord will improve clarity and dynamics. Impress your friends with your long, thick cord!
> 
> Mint with carrying bag."
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


I have a couple of these, my friends are always impressed.


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> Now I've seen everything.


I've seen thousand dollar speaker wire stands that greatly improve the sound of your amps...


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> I have a couple of these, my friends are always impressed.


This all being said, his other stuff listed for sale is really top end. Providence pedals & such.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## ZeroGravity

Maybe the case is really nice...List price for an Ibanez AS53 at Long and McQuade - $459.99

2015 Ibanez electric guitar | other | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

I would like to know how it would look like if it would be in poor conditions..... 



"bass in excellent condition"












"barely used, good condition"


Base en excellente état à vendre,
Base en excellente état à vendre | guitares | Longueuil / Rive-Sud | Kijiji

Prix: 150 $


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> I went for the Tenor Sax.
> Nobody else wanted to and it was the easiest A+ for four years in high school.


I wanted to play sax but Mr. Caldwell stuck me on clarinet & said that I could switch after X-Mas. Liar!

We had a new music teacher the next yr. & I told him that I played trumpet.... I eventually learned how to play the trumpet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

colchar said:


> I agree with the guy. LA Music must not be getting much business if their staff have the time to post these ads. I've never really shopped there and their spamming of Kijiji guarantees that I never will. And the problem is that they don't just clog up the Mississauga site...I live in Brampton and it clogs that one up too. Actually, they can clog up all of the GTA.


I've dropped in a couple of times since it's across the street from TGS. Some decent gear but all the nice guitars are behind a counter with poor signage & the staff are high-pressure douchey (not to be confused with the Capsule brand of "ignore you b/c you're not in a rockabilly band and therefore not cool enough to be acknowledged" douchey)

The Kijiji spamming is just another reason to avoid L.A. & Tundra.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

ZeroGravity said:


> Maybe the case is really nice...List price for an Ibanez AS53 at Long and McQuade - $459.99
> 
> 2015 Ibanez electric guitar | other | Ottawa | Kijiji



Typical Yorkville case too. About $100 new or $40 used at L&M.


----------



## ZeroGravity

This really rare. So rare, so custom that it may be the only 2005 Les Paul that looks like a SG 

2005 Epiphone Les Paul Custom | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

ZeroGravity said:


> This really rare. So rare, so custom that it may be the only Les Paul that looks like a SG
> 
> 2005 Epiphone Les Paul Custom | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Weren't SG originally marketed as Les Paul II?


----------



## Jamdog

It seems that the kijiji sellers were on strike this week. 

I contacted six sellers since Thursday, out of which only one answered back.

Gotta love shopping on kijiji.


----------



## Jamdog

When selling your guitar, it's mandatory to have at least one picture. 


So, put a picture of the headstock. 










People don't want to see the stinking body anyway. 



VINTAGE GUITARE FENDER CATALINA ACOUSTIQUE 1988,
VINTAGE GUITARE FENDER CATALINA ACOUSTIQUE 1988 | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Jamdog said:


> I contacted six sellers since Thursday, out of which only one answered back.


Maybe they're members here as well?
It's been a week since I've received responses
from 'forum members' regarding thier FS/FT ads.
Then again, it may be problems due to the ownership change to this site.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Maybe they're members here as well?
> It's been a week since I've received responses
> from 'forum members' regarding thier FS/FT ads.
> Then again, it may be problems due to the ownership change to this site.


Are those members also posting on kijiji?


----------



## ZeroGravity

Jamdog said:


> Weren't SG originally marketed as Les Paul II?


Wikipedia says that the first SGs in 1960 were a redesign of Les Pauls because of declining sales of the LP. The Les Paul name was removed because Les Paul didn't like it and had nothing to do with its design. Maybe this is supposed to be a 6o or 61 re-issue.

How about this one. I am guessing auto-correct lol

new epiphany less paul | guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

ZeroGravity said:


> Maybe, but not in 2oo5.
> 
> How about this one. I am guessing auto-correct lol
> 
> Kijiji Canada


That link doesn't work for me. Or the ad is already removed. I get on kijiji, but not in an ad. 

About the SG... At least he's not misspelling the name. I've seen a flender and a finder guitar this week. And a Gay Jr. Or was it a Gay Turser?


----------



## Jamdog

Small guitar. 










Model uk-221, made by Mahalo. 

You know the guy isn't a player when he can't tell between a guit and a uke... 

Petit guitare avec etuit no. uk-221,
Petit guitare avec etuit no. uk-221 | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

Prix: 60 $


----------



## ZeroGravity

Jamdog said:


> That link doesn't work for me. Or the ad is already removed. I get on kijiji, but not in an ad.
> 
> About the SG... At least he's not misspelling the name. I've seen a flender and a finder guitar this week. And a Gay Jr. Or was it a Gay Turser?


My bad, posted wrong link, updated now, it was an Epiphany Less Paul. Must be a smaller version....


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> Weren't SG originally marketed as Les Paul II?



No, they were just called Les Pauls. Les disliked them (though his wife Mary Ford played one for a long time) and demanded that his name be removed so the name was changed to SG (Solid Guitar). Despite that name change Les Paul's name remained on the nameplates and truss rod covers of SGs until the end of 1963. The Epi linked above is Epiphone's remake of an SG from that era so, technically, the guy who posted the ad isn't entirely wrong. Whether he actually knows the information above is another question entirely.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> I'm waiting for the 'Chip Foose' signed Epi Flame Cat
> for $5000 to make it's re-re-reappearance again.
> It's due.


Ha!
I knew that he'd show up again sometime.
At least he's bringing down his price a bit.
But, no sale, I'm sure of it.

Limited Edition Epiphone Flame Cat Guitar Signed by Chip Foose $2000

This is a mint Epiphone Flame Cat Electric Guitar - Cool Guitar will all the trimmings - 
Flames , Dice , and Chrome - A true Hot Rodders Guitar - Guitar was signed by Chip Foose , 
and Courtney Hansen in 2006 - Signature comes with cool High Boy Drawing above signature - 
A must for the Hot Rod Guitar Player , or Garage Man Cave or Shop 

And for the Idiot that keeps emailing me thats its worthless... 
" dont buy it ........ Some People dont like Chip Foose , and thats alright


----------



## Guest

duplicate


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Ha!
> I knew that he'd show up again sometime.
> At least he's bringing down his price a bit.
> But, no sale, I'm sure of it.
> 
> Limited Edition Epiphone Flame Cat Guitar Signed by Chip Foose $2000
> 
> This is a mint Epiphone Flame Cat Electric Guitar - Cool Guitar will all the trimmings -
> Flames , Dice , and Chrome - A true Hot Rodders Guitar - Guitar was signed by Chip Foose ,
> and Courtney Hansen in 2006 - Signature comes with cool High Boy Drawing above signature -
> A must for the Hot Rod Guitar Player , or Garage Man Cave or Shop
> 
> And for the Idiot that keeps emailing me thats its worthless...
> " dont buy it ........ Some People dont like Chip Foose , and thats alright


I've seen a few autographed guitars on kijiji Montréal - even one by Paul Stanley. None had such a high price, and most were resisted often. I'd think one less figure may be appropriate. I mean, you can get anyone's autograph for about 25$, and barely anyone does that to guitars, and when they do its autographs of people at least related to guitars, and even then the instrument value does not seem to increase.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Ha!
> I knew that he'd show up again sometime.
> At least he's bringing down his price a bit.
> But, no sale, I'm sure of it.
> 
> Limited Edition Epiphone Flame Cat Guitar Signed by Chip Foose $2000
> 
> This is a mint Epiphone Flame Cat Electric Guitar - Cool Guitar will all the trimmings -
> Flames , Dice , and Chrome - A true Hot Rodders Guitar - Guitar was signed by Chip Foose ,
> and Courtney Hansen in 2006 - Signature comes with cool High Boy Drawing above signature -
> A must for the Hot Rod Guitar Player , or Garage Man Cave or Shop
> 
> And for the Idiot that keeps emailing me thats its worthless...
> " dont buy it ........ Some People dont like Chip Foose , and thats alright



That guy is completely delusional. He must be dumber than a bag of rocks. You do have to wonder how long it will take before he demonstrates an ounce of awareness and realizes that that guitar isn't worth squat.


----------



## Guest

Maybe if he drops a zero, it may sell.
Then the buyer will clean that crap off of the body. lol.


----------



## Guest

Guitar, Bass Guitar, Amp and pedals

Deal of a lifetime - for the low low price of $1000 I am giving you the chance to
start a kick ass Rock Band and win the girl of your dreams or a record deal!

Full offer includes the following:
-beautiful mint guitar - her name is Caroline, you can see the woodcarving beneath
her emerald green stain. She has a heart of gold and voice of a h*rnyangel.
She is adorned with gold machine heads and a Floyd Rose Floting Bridge.

-5 string bass guitar Josie is a damaged girl, but once you get her going she thumps
all night long. She's got a royal purple body and has been tagged with her musical
influences.(needs re-strung and 1 machine head - max $100 ).

- Fender Bassman 60 amp - or as my wife calls it - 'the honey turn it down'.
Great amp - especially if you dislike your neighbours.
misc. pedals and tuners - these really bring out the true rock star feeling

Message me to view and test- but please remember
'NO STAIRWAY'


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Guitar, Bass Guitar, Amp and pedals
> 
> Deal of a lifetime - for the low low price of $1000 I am giving you the chance to
> start a kick ass Rock Band and win the girl of your dreams or a record deal!
> 
> Full offer includes the following:
> -beautiful mint guitar - her name is Caroline, you can see the woodcarving beneath
> her emerald green stain. She has a heart of gold and voice of a h*rnyangel.
> She is adorned with gold machine heads and a Floyd Rose Floting Bridge.
> 
> -5 string bass guitar Josie is a damaged girl, but once you get her going she thumps
> all night long. She's got a royal purple body and has been tagged with her musical
> influences.(needs re-strung and 1 machine head - max $100 ).
> 
> - Fender Bassman 60 amp - or as my wife calls it - 'the honey turn it down'.
> Great amp - especially if you dislike your neighbours.
> misc. pedals and tuners - these really bring out the true rock star feeling
> 
> Message me to view and test- but please remember
> 'NO STAIRWAY'


Doesn't seem like a bad deal at all, and I like his writing.


----------



## colchar

Has anyone else noticed that the search function, or even the site itself, doesn't work well since the new format was created?

I tried searching for 'Fender' and got a message saying there were no Fenders available in the GTA. After that I got a message saying there were no musical instruments available in the GTA.


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the search function, or even the site itself, doesn't work well since the new format was created?
> 
> I tried searching for 'Fender' and got a message saying there were no Fenders available in the GTA. After that I got a message saying there were no musical instruments available in the GTA.


I knew the market was bad, but no instrument at all?!!?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

guitarman2 said:


> Tundra is pretty bad at multiple ads on Kijiji as well. At least while running down the ads their worded the same and I see "LA Music" and I can skip the ads pretty quick. I don't know what most peoples use of Kijiji is but for me its not to find ads for brand new gear. I'm looking for deals on specific "Used" items.


Tundra is just bad period.


----------



## Electraglide

Jamdog said:


> I've seen a few autographed guitars on kijiji Montréal - even one by Paul Stanley. None had such a high price, and most were resisted often. I'd think one less figure may be appropriate. I mean, you can get anyone's autograph for about 25$, and barely anyone does that to guitars, and when they do its autographs of people at least related to guitars, and even then the instrument value does not seem to increase.


So if I take my Paul Stanley signed guitar to the car auction this week end and have what ever "star" they have there sign it it will be worth more than it is now?


----------



## bzrkrage

Epiphone Les Paul Standard New Ebony Black | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
Oh, we have a winner.

Epiphone LP STD New Ebony Black
"Brand new in sealed box $500 can inspect only if buying."

Ahhh, is it really in there?
Schrödinger's cat,
The guitar is I there, but if you open it…well, you were warned.










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## jb welder

bzrkrage said:


> Epiphone Les Paul Standard New Ebony Black | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> Oh, we have a winner.
> 
> Epiphone LP STD New Ebony Black
> "Brand new in sealed box $500 can inspect only if buying."


Because it would lose so much value if he were to break that precious seal?


----------



## Jamdog

I'd answer "can buy only if inspecting"


----------



## colchar

jb welder said:


> Because it would lose so much value if he were to break that precious seal?


The Chinese air trapped in the box when it was sealed ads to the value.


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> The Chinese air trapped in the box when it was sealed ads to the value.


Imported air. 


 


Guy must think it's like vintage star wars figures "mint in box"


----------



## Guest

Jack Daniels Electric Base Guitar Case One of A Kind $350

Father's Day Special!. 
This electric base guitar case took several hundred hours by hand to refurbish.
It is one of a kind, freehand drawn pictures and detailing. 
Than woodburned, or pyrographed. Brand new, black velvet lining inside.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Just in case you need a case that cost you almost as much as the crappy bass you're going to put in it...


----------



## ZeroGravity

Several HUNDRED hours to refurbish. Hope they didn't pay by the hour for the job.


----------



## vadsy

Decent deal on a minty looking Tweed Blues Jr. $350

Fender Blues Junior III | amps, pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Squier for $2000. And yes, I've been told that the Japanese ones were really good but this is crazy.

1982 Squier JV 52 Reissue Telecaster by Fender in Blonde Butters | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Lord-Humongous said:


> Squier for $2000. And yes, I've been told that the Japanese ones were really good but this is crazy.
> 
> 1982 Squier JV 52 Reissue Telecaster by Fender in Blonde Butters | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji



Wow, that guy is delusional.


----------



## davetcan

Lord-Humongous said:


> Squier for $2000. And yes, I've been told that the Japanese ones were really good but this is crazy.
> 
> 1982 Squier JV 52 Reissue Telecaster by Fender in Blonde Butters | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


$800 tops.


----------



## capnjim

That squire was actually on Kijiji Montreal for a couple of days at 900$, which is what its worth at the high end,. I guess this guy figures he can buy on Kijiji and sell on Kijiji for double what he paid.
Aint gonna happen


----------



## Jamdog

capnjim said:


> That squire was actually on Kijiji Montreal for a couple of days at 900$, which is what its worth at the high end,. I guess this guy figures he can buy on Kijiji and sell on Kijiji for double what he paid.
> Aint gonna happen


In the same fashion, this Ibanez was for sale east of Montréal for 400$ about a month before that 


Ibanez JS20S,
Ibanez JS20S | guitares | Laval / Rive-Nord | Kijiji

Prix: 1 000 $


(even at 400 it was there for weeks, I tough the guy changed his mind)


----------



## Jamdog

And this one was 25$ this morning. The pictures and descriptions differed but the guitar is the same. It was advertised as a beginner guitar, and showed the headstock, not it's a guitar to be had fun with. Whatever. 



guitare électric,
guitare électric | guitares | Longueuil / Rive-Sud | Kijiji

Prix: 120 $


----------



## colchar

This one keeps getting posted and re-posted. The seller seems to think that a celtic cross makes this a Sabbath style guitar. Sorry skippy, but it doesn't:

EPIPHONE SG BLACK SABBATH STYLE | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> This one keeps getting posted and re-posted. The seller seems to think that a celtic cross makes this a Sabbath style guitar. Sorry skippy, but it doesn't:
> 
> EPIPHONE SG BLACK SABBATH STYLE | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


On the back?


----------



## vadsy

This is kinda neat and somewhat cool.. especially for $300

Roland g-505 guitar | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

vadsy said:


> This is kinda neat and somewhat cool.. especially for $300
> 
> Roland g-505 guitar | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


Roland guitar synthesizer... Interesting. 

Roland G-505 Guitar Synthesizer Controller


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> On the back?


Yep, another seller living in a fantasy world thinking that makes it Sabbath style.


----------



## Guest

I think the seller just put a 50th Anniversary neck plate on this.
Besides being the wrong year (Anni's are '04).
And they were only released with maple fretboards. IIRC.
Anyhoo .. the price!? Yeah .. right.


Strat 50 the anniversary $4200.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> I think the seller just put a 50th Anniversary neck plate on this.
> Besides being the wrong year (Anni's are '04).
> And they were only released with maple fretboards. IIRC.
> Anyhoo .. the price!? Yeah .. right.
> 
> 
> Strat 50 the anniversary $4200.



That seller is a special kind of stupid.


----------



## JBFairthorne

The Fender "Anniversary" guitars can get kind of convoluted. There are Tele anniversaries, Strat anniversaries, Fender anniversaries etc. It may very well be legit. My immediate instinct would say it's genuine just because of the contoured heel and matching neckplate...but I'm no expert. That's not to say that the price isn't looney toons though.


----------



## Guest

Here's a legit 50th as a comparison.
Unfortunately, no price listed.
And he swapped out the PG, but, has the original.

50th Anniversary Fender Deluxe Stratocaster /w HSC


----------



## bzrkrage

Pro mic with a stand and pop filter on Kijiji .
"Pro" is right, all professional recording artist are using the duct tape.
Pro mic with a stand and pop filter | pro audio, recording equip | Calgary | Kijiji










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## JBFairthorne

According to Fender, the Z2 serial (1st guitar) denotes EITHER a 2002 or 2003 (it doesn't specify but probably American Standard). The DZ4 serial (2nd guitar) denotes EITHER a 2003 or 2004 Deluxe (the D in the serial). It's entirely possible, probable in this case, that both are legit. One being an American Standard and the other being an American Deluxe produced around the same time (maybe weeks apart). I'm not sure about the availability of the heel contour in American Standards of that period though. It may be a limited thing for all Strats bearing the 50th badge. I'm not guaranteeing both are legit but my instincts tell me they probably both are. PRICE IS STILL INSANE THOUGH!!


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> According to Fender, the Z2 serial (1st guitar) denotes EITHER a 2002 or 2003 ..


I'm not disputing the authenticity of this guitar, only that it can't
be a 50th Anniversary when the 'Strat' first debuted in 1954.


----------



## rollingdam

Seafoam or Seafood-make up your mind

TELECASTER GUITAR in Seafoam | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

rollingdam said:


> Seafoam or Seafood-make up your mind
> 
> TELECASTER GUITAR in Seafoam | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


That's a case of autocorrect.
Easier to let pass than some errors we see in there.


----------



## JBFairthorne

laristotle said:


> I'm not disputing the authenticity of this guitar, only that it can't
> be a 50th Anniversary when the 'Strat' first debuted in 1954.


Well I guess they tried to get as much mileage as they could out of the 50th.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

To be fair, Bicentennial TBirds/Firebirds weren't (off by 2 decades); hell the original 60s ones were a little late.


----------



## Local Strangler

Fender strat, stratocaster, vintage | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Fuuuuuuuuudge yah, a 3k 90s strat. Its so vintage, it makes wine look lazy


----------



## JBFairthorne

Man, I have a lefty one of those, about the same age...which I would reluctantly let go of for the bargain price of $2799.78

Honestly, I recently toyed with the idea of selling it (it was my 1st guitar) and I would have happily taken $900 for it. I listed it on kijiji and got nothing more than tire kickers.


----------



## Jamdog

JBFairthorne said:


> I listed it on kijiji and got nothing more than tire kickers.


If there's tires on your guitar I understand nobody bought it


----------



## Local Strangler

900, no wonder.

should have asked 5k and taken the first 3 k that came your way


----------



## Guest

Tanglewood guitar

Had this guitar for a while and thought about selling because I no longer play it. 
The nut for the guitar broke off but* it has the original string which it came with*. 
Please contact for details and offer


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Tanglewood guitar
> 
> Had this guitar for a while and thought about selling because I no longer play it.
> The nut for the guitar broke off but* it has the original string which it came with*.
> Please contact for details and offer


Well if it's still the original strings, and the original tuning, that's a great deal! 


Lol


I also laugh when they say that it may need tuning. Guitars are like pianos, you tune 'em once a year!


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Tanglewood guitar
> 
> Had this guitar for a while and thought about selling because I no longer play it.
> The nut for the guitar broke off but* it has the original string which it came with*.
> Please contact for details and offer



I can only imagine how dried out that thing must be.


----------



## colchar

Apparently used MIM Strats are now worth $1250:

Fender Standard Stratocaster in Candy apple red MIM | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji

WTF is wrong with these people?


----------



## colchar

Wait! Compared to the one above this 2016 model is a steal at only $1000!


2016 Fender Standard Stratocaster in arctic white MIM | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Ibanez Firebrand "Firebird V" 1974 Vintage Sunburst $1800

This posting is for a 1974 Ibanez Firebrand vintage Sunburst. It's a super rare 70's lawsuit copy and 
one of the most notorious Gibson Firebird V copies of all time. It's from their Golden Oldie series. 
Yep that's right. The one that caused the infamous law suit. This is your chance to own a piece of history. 
The guitar is in good shape and plays like a dream. However, the guitar has physical wear to it due to 
age and use including dents, finish chips, and scratches on the back. 
It currently has mini humbucker in the bridge position and a mini humbucker in the neck position. 
The action is as low and buzz free as you will find. All the electronics work perfectly and this guitar 
is one of the easiest playing guitars I've owned! This is a serious Vintage Guitar.


----------



## Guest

@vadsy and @adcandour 
Is this one of you? lol.

*Sarcaster *and guitar with case

Selling our guitar good condition jus needs new strings 
Comes with case 
120 or best offer


----------



## Adcandour

That guitar is not me. The guy in the yellow shirt is me.


----------



## Guest

Interesting novelty.

GUITAR ICE CUBE FORMS

Neat item, just add water and pop them out, makes a unique ice cube.


----------



## bzrkrage

Modified Custom designed Fender strat on Kijiji 
Modified Custom designed Fender strat | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
Ahhhh, nope.


Sent from my other "other" brain.


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> Modified Custom designed Fender strat on Kijiji
> Modified Custom designed Fender strat | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> Ahhhh, nope.
> 
> 
> Sent from my other "other" brain.



Is it just me or does that headstock look terribly fake?


----------



## bzrkrage

colchar said:


> Is it just me or does that headstock look terribly fake?


Oh it's not you. The back plate screws give it away.
Should I find out how much he wants?
Hmmm?
Edit: asking $650 obo.

















Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Jamdog

He says he added a push-pull knob. 

But he didn't say what it does. 


Lol


----------



## Jamdog

That's a first for me. 
The guy posts pictures of the computer screen showing pictures of the guitar... 














Fendre squier jazz v-5,
Fendre squier jazz v-5 | guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji

Prix: 475 $


----------



## Jamdog

This one... Is it a lefty or a righty? 










Pickguard says left, saddle and cutaway says right. Jamdog says confuse. 

BTW it's described as an electric guitar... 


Guitare électrique et assessoire,
Guitare électrique et assessoire | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

Prix: 200 $


----------



## colchar

$1299 for a 1 watt head that sells in the $600-$800 range on Reverb? Are these guys high?


Marshall JMP-1H Custom SHop Tube Head | amps, pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## butterknucket

Jamdog said:


> This one... Is it a lefty or a righty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickguard says left, saddle and cutaway says right. Jamdog says confuse.
> 
> BTW it's described as an electric guitar...
> 
> 
> Guitare électrique et assessoire,
> Guitare électrique et assessoire | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji
> 
> Prix: 200 $


It's strung righty.


----------



## colchar

This guy wants $550 for a used Squier that sells for $490 brand new. And he claims they are rare and that they cannot be found any more, yet Long & McQuade still has them in stock.


Classic vibe grey telecaster | guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## Local Strangler

fender strat neck | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji

what about this lovely specimen of a strat neck.

its so authentic it makes authentic necks look fake.


----------



## Local Strangler

Electric MANN Guitar | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji

but its a MANN, and this one has one of those REALLY rare "Ivory Fret boards"

So yeah 950.00 seems about right.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Let's not forget the ultra-exclusive Rhythm, Lead, Neutral switch.


----------



## Guest

I like how he made a custom hanger.
Just need a nail in the wall. lol.










I used to have a Mann Custom LP that I managed to get $400 for (with h/case).
Boy did I undercut myself.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well, yours didn't have the extra labour expense of drilling a hole through the headstock.


----------



## Guest

So .. maybe I should do that to my Mann Tele to increase the value? lol.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Honestly, when I see a guitar strung so horribly, my immediate thought is, wtf else did this guy f up?


----------



## Guest

lol.
I traded a sub-woofer and a turntable for it.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> So .. maybe I should do that to my Mann Tele to increase the value? lol.
> 
> View attachment 30849


How original is it and how much do you want for it? Doesn't need a hole drilled in it.


----------



## amagras

bzrkrage said:


> Modified Custom designed Fender strat on Kijiji
> Modified Custom designed Fender strat | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> Ahhhh, nope.
> 
> 
> Sent from my other "other" brain.


Kijiji can be so innocent... 

"Oops... Too late! This listing was so awesome that it's already gone. Check out other similar ads in your area"


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> How original is it and how much do you want for it?


I replaced the coils in the neck pup and all the pots (they were dead).
I have to have another go at it though.
Pup's are out of phase with each other and one tone pot's not working.
I used what I had laying around just to get 'er up and running.
Otherwise, all original.

As to what I'd want for it.
I haven't even played it yet. lol.
Let me get back to you on that.


----------



## colchar

Wow, just wow.


Jimmy Page Tribute Fender Telecaster | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Robert1950

Gibson J200 - Lefty bought - 3 months ago - $1000,..... I don't think so

Gibson J200 lefty acoustic electric guitar | guitars | London | Kijiji

This is the only Gibson with a double pickguard I am aware of...

Gibson Guitar: Bob Dylan SJ-200 Player's Edition


----------



## colchar

Robert1950 said:


> Gibson J200 - Lefty bought - 3 months ago - $1000,..... I don't think so
> 
> Gibson J200 lefty acoustic electric guitar | guitars | London | Kijiji
> 
> This is the only Gibson with a double pickguard I am aware of...
> 
> Gibson Guitar: Bob Dylan SJ-200 Player's Edition



He might have added the second pick guard himself.

And I did a quick Google search and quickly found a natural coloured one with two pick guards on it so who knows?


----------



## JBFairthorne

colchar said:


> Wow, just wow.
> 
> 
> Jimmy Page Tribute Fender Telecaster | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


$2000 and you don't even get a case?


----------



## colchar

Um, ok:


Gibson and Fender storage Crates | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> Um, ok:
> 
> 
> Gibson and Fender storage Crates | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Yeah I saw that. 

I mean, the crates are cool, but WTF?


----------



## Guest

Vintage TWEED Fender guitar case. 

Are you embarrassed by the new/shiny/china made/rookie looking guitar case for your Fender Strat, Jaguar or Tele? 
Do you sheepishly show up at gigs or recording sessions trying to hide the newness of your new case(which makes you 
look like a total starter/prat !) 

Now is your chance to pick up(at a musician's price) a vintage TWEED Fender guitar case. You could make the appearance 
of a veteran PLAYER that had the forethought to buy a TWEED case(when they were not cool) and the props that years for 
playing and laissez faire attitude of "what this old 62' tabacco sunburst Strat" crap....dump! 

It's dirty, worn, electrical tape on handle....it's perfect. 

Bidding starts at $45.....


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Vintage TWEED Fender guitar case.
> 
> Are you embarrassed by the new/shiny/china made/rookie looking guitar case for your Fender Strat, Jaguar or Tele?
> Do you sheepishly show up at gigs or recording sessions trying to hide the newness of your new case(which makes you
> look like a total starter/prat !)
> 
> Now is your chance to pick up(at a musician's price) a vintage TWEED Fender guitar case. You could make the appearance
> of a veteran PLAYER that had the forethought to buy a TWEED case(when they were not cool) and the props that years for
> playing and laissez faire attitude of "what this old 62' tabacco sunburst Strat" crap....dump!
> 
> It's dirty, worn, electrical tape on handle....it's perfect.
> 
> Bidding starts at $45.....


If it would be local, I'd offer 40$ for it. Would be perfect for my reliced cv60.


----------



## Guest

Custom body guitar with jay Turser neck

Sellin this guitar, good for parts or a project. Pickup works fine. 
Make me an offer. Also interested in trades on pretty much anything.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Custom body guitar with jay Turser neck
> 
> Sellin this guitar, good for parts or a project. Pickup works fine.
> Make me an offer. Also interested in trades on pretty much anything.
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


And that, my friends, is why I don't build guitars!


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Also interested in trades on pretty much anything.


I have Gumby lying around somewhere. lol.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Custom body guitar with jay Turser neck
> 
> Sellin this guitar, good for parts or a project. Pickup works fine.
> Make me an offer. Also interested in trades on pretty much anything.
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


I wonder if it plays good. Dress up as Fred Flintstone for Halloween using this... Instrument? And you'll have lotta fun.


----------



## Guest

stay away Lola. lol.http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/st-ca...um/1207272605?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

AC DC original signed album. $900.

Fully documented and authenticated.. for those about to rock. 
Signed in Landover Maryland in December 1981 had it evaluated and framed in 1998 for $3500


----------



## davetcan

Hey @adcandour , this has your name all over it.

Justin Bieber Autographed Guitar | guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## Adcandour

davetcan said:


> Hey @adcandour , thus has your name all over it.
> 
> Justin Bieber Autographed Guitar | guitars | London | Kijiji


Nice.

I've actually been meaning to change the avatar, since the novelty has worn off - just can't figure out to what. I was thinking about changing it to my wife's face to see if some lurky pervs will offer me free gear.


----------



## Granny Gremlin




----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> Nice.
> 
> I've actually been meaning to change the avatar, since the novelty has worn off - just can't figure out to what. I was thinking about changing it to my wife's face to see if some lurky pervs will offer me free gear.


Depends on your wife. I


----------



## colchar

davetcan said:


> Hey @adcandour , thus has your name all over it.
> 
> Justin Bieber Autographed Guitar | guitars | London | Kijiji



He paid $400 for that? Idiot.....................


----------



## Guest

This signed guit is more realistic.

Brand new electric guitar autographed by the Jonas Brothers. $100.

This is a fabulous gift for any Jonas Brother fan. I have an electric guitar that's never been used signed by Nick, Joe and Kevin Jonas. 
Recently purchased from at a collectables auction for $500. Guitar comes with stand and case.


----------



## colchar

Why do people think that signatures on a guitar add value?


----------



## jdto

Eight grand for the guitar and three crappy photos...

Fender Stratocaster 1960R Sunburst Relic Original | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> Why do people think that signatures on a guitar add value?


Because they frame their guitars?


----------



## dmc69

Conversation today I had with someone. The self entitlement is real.

Guy: Will you sell this for [lowball price]?
Me: Sorry, no
Guy: Why do you bother listing it if you won't sell it for [lowball]? ... I'll buy someone else's guitar! 

For fuck's sake, you ask me a yes or no question and I declined, stop sucking on your thumb and deal with it! Thin skinned people getting offended when their low offer gets declined and then trying to school me on if his offer is low or not.


----------



## bw66

colchar said:


> Why do people think that signatures on a guitar add value?


For some people, signatures on a piece of paper add value. Things only have value if people value them. Different strokes...


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> Conversation today I had with someone. The self entitlement is real.
> 
> Guy: Will you sell this for [lowball price]?
> Me: Sorry, no
> Guy: Why do you bother listing it if you won't sell it for [lowball]? ... I'll buy someone else's guitar!
> 
> For fuck's sake, you ask me a yes or no question and I declined, stop sucking on your thumb and deal with it! Thin skinned people getting offended when their low offer gets declined and then trying to school me on if his offer is low or not.



"Umm, because I listed it at a fair price. Why do you bother contacting people if you aren't willing to pay fair asking prices?"

Some people are just delusional. Somewhere upthread I posted a Squier Classic Vibe Custom Tele that is being listed for $500 and described as rare, with the claim that they are no longer available. Well they are available and Long & McQuade has discounted NOS ones to $375. I contacted the guy, explained that, and made a fair offer based on the fact that it is not rare and is still available. He told me that the grey ones weren't available and that if I thought I could get one from L&M for that price I should do so. I said fair enough, you could have had my money but I'll give it to them - and by the way, here is a link to the listing on their website where it shows that model is still in stock. He responded claiming that it wasn't available and couldn't be found anywhere. I had provided proof, but he still wouldn't accept the truth.

And a while ago I contacted someone who had a guitar for sale that was overpriced and made a fair offer. He responded quoting the MSRP from Fender (back then that was still listed on their website). I explained that that was the manufacturer's _suggested_ retail price, but that no stores actually sold for that and provided him a link to the L&M and Steve;s webpages to prove what the real selling price was. His response? "Cool story Bro, but you're full of shit and don't know what guitars sell for". So I guess by his logic L&M and Steve's don't know what guitars sell for either. Not surprisingly, that guitar was listed and re-listed for months without selling.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Oh man, don't get me started. You can't buy a JBL speaker any more because everyone thinks that the regular d120 they're holding is worth as much as an orange frame d120f formerly owned by an Allman Brother.

Also how ebay and Reverb asking prices are not The Blue Book.


----------



## Adcandour

colchar said:


> "Umm, because I listed it at a fair price. Why do you bother contacting people if you aren't willing to pay fair asking prices?"
> 
> Some people are just delusional. Somewhere upthread I posted a Squier Classic Vibe Custom Tele that is being listed for $500 and described as rare, with the claim that they are no longer available. Well they are available and Long & McQuade has discounted NOS ones to $375. I contacted the guy, explained that, and made a fair offer based on the fact that it is not rare and is still available. He told me that the grey ones weren't available and that if I thought I could get one from L&M for that price I should do so. I said fair enough, you could have had my money but I'll give it to them - and by the way, here is a link to the listing on their website where it shows that model is still in stock. He responded claiming that it wasn't available and couldn't be found anywhere. I had provided proof, but he still wouldn't accept the truth.
> 
> And a while ago I contacted someone who had a guitar for sale that was overpriced and made a fair offer. He responded quoting the MSRP from Fender (back then that was still listed on their website). I explained that that was the manufacturer's _suggested_ retail price, but that no stores actually sold for that and provided him a link to the L&M and Steve;s webpages to prove what the real selling price was. His response? "Cool story Bro, but you're full of shit and don't know what guitars sell for". So I guess by his logic L&M and Steve's don't know what guitars sell for either. Not surprisingly, that guitar was listed and re-listed for months without selling.


If you buy it, take a photo of yourself flipping the bird and send it to him.

As for the other guy..."Cool story bro" is about the best way you can start a reply in that instance (it's pretty funny - cuz it didn't happen to me).


----------



## Jamdog

On the other side of the spectrum, I just contacted a guy for a bass body and neck, noname, as a project for myself. Combined offer I made was about 60% of his original asked price on kijiji. 
He accepted within 2 minutes, and within 10 minutes we had scheduled pickup for this weekend.


----------



## Electraglide

bw66 said:


> For some people, signatures on a piece of paper add value. Things only have value if people value them. Different strokes...


I like a signature that's on a piece of paper that says, Pay To The Order Of.....with my name and a $1 with at least 6 0s behind it.


----------



## bw66

There is a pair of PA speakers on my local kijiji which went up on August 31st for $400 - I wouldn't pay more than $300, but I may be lowballing a bit, $400 might not be out of line. On the 5th of September, they were listed again at $450 - maybe got an offer too quickly on the first ad? September 30th they were listed again at $450, including cables this time. Two days later, identical ad, but $575. Yesterday, they are back down to $470.

Interesting thing is all 5 listings are still up.

People are fun.



If it's one of you guys (it's a guitarist), I'll give you $250...


----------



## Jamdog

Once there was a guitar for sale up north for 6 different values in six days, all up at the same time. The latest one wasn't the cheapest. 

There may also still be another guitar, a travel one, for 2-3 different values in the 200-300$ range. At that price, 100$ difference is not negligible. 

Some people don't get how this works at all...


----------



## Jamdog

Yep. Still two online. 


MINI ELECTRIC GUITAR - CLEAR ACRYLIC - CASE -,
MINI ELECTRIC GUITAR - CLEAR ACRYLIC - CASE - | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

Prix: 275 $








PURE CONNECTION TRAVEL GUITAR - 1 X HUMBUCKER - CASE TRADES,
PURE CONNECTION TRAVEL GUITAR - 1 X HUMBUCKER - CASE TRADES | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

Prix: 250 $



At one point there was 4 at the same time. The priciest I've see was 300 or 325 and I've seen it as low as 200


----------



## LexxM3

bw66 said:


> If it's one of you guys (it's a guitarist), I'll give you $250...


$574 and they are yours if you can pick up just outside of Kingston


----------



## bw66

LexxM3 said:


> $574 and they are yours if you can pick up just outside of Kingston


I'll be there at 10. Will you take a cheque? :-D


----------



## LexxM3

bw66 said:


> I'll be there at 10. Will you take a cheque? :-D


Only Amex Travellers


----------



## bw66

Jamdog said:


> Once there was a guitar for sale up north for 6 different values in six days, all up at the same time. The latest one wasn't the cheapest.
> 
> There may also still be another guitar, a travel one, for 2-3 different values in the 200-300$ range. At that price, 100$ difference is not negligible.
> 
> Some people don't get how this works at all...


Yup. Same person has a Mesa Cab for $750, $790, $700, $685, and $760, in chronological order - all still up..


----------



## bw66

LexxM3 said:


> Only Amex Travellers


Deal! See you at 10! :-D


----------



## rollingdam

OK so fixing a broken headstock with nuts and bolts is a cheap way to go, but he could at least put it on straight....

RECORDING KING RESONATOR GUITAR | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

First time I've EVER seen bolts like that used for a headstock repair. A quality job with quality materials all around.


----------



## vadsy

Somebody is upset.


----------



## vadsy

..and some good Kijiji folks.



http://imgur.com/id%3DVZcGr%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## Guest

Well, this guy does have only 21 digits to count with. lol.

Electric Acoustic Bass guitar

Long neck 
At least 21 frets 
Built in tuner 
No reasonable offer refused


----------



## bzrkrage

Ha!
looking for an amp | amps, pedals | Calgary | Kijiji
I want an amp combo 12 inch single from 65 to 100 watts will pay up to 120.00 NO Trans tube or modeling amps at all NONE.. If s tube amp No trans tube No single tube modeling amp AT ALL . Full tube Single combo 12 inch 20 watts to 25 watts. Can pay from 150.00 to 250.00 Please read the add before you reply thanks Also if the amp has problems or looks terrible I am not interested


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guest

Wanted: Hat $150

Buy this hat


----------



## fretzel

Check his other ad. He has an open bag of chips for trade. LOL


----------



## Guest

I almost posted that one. lol.
I'm sure that the bag's empty by now.
If not, you can get a better deal because its stale?


----------



## Guest

1963 fender squire bass guitar. $1000.

Great bass has the long neck it's like 4" taller than most basses. I broke the second string down but besides 
that the guitar is in great shape and sounds better than other basses I've heard. It has alinco hand wound 
pickups with Crome finished covers and chrome shields. The orignal keys are in a box one was broke I had 
these ping keys put on so that the guitar was playable and the headstock was clear coated by someone in the 
past and all and any writing is so worn out you can barely make anything out but there is a signature on the 
white part along the bridge but cannot read it either. The pickup guard is the 8 screw one with to plus white 
underneath and black top. I am not positive what make guitar this is but I was told by a music shop that it was 
either fender squire or a fender encore so you buy as is and you can test before you buy.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> 1963 fender squire bass guitar. $1000.
> 
> Great bass has the long neck it's like 4" taller than most basses. I broke the second string down but besides
> that the guitar is in great shape and sounds better than other basses I've heard. It has alinco hand wound
> pickups with Crome finished covers and chrome shields. The orignal keys are in a box one was broke I had
> these ping keys put on so that the guitar was playable and the headstock was clear coated by someone in the
> past and all and any writing is so worn out you can barely make anything out but there is a signature on the
> white part along the bridge but cannot read it either. The pickup guard is the 8 screw one with to plus white
> underneath and black top. I am not positive what make guitar this is but I was told by a music shop that it was
> either fender squire or a fender encore so you buy as is and you can test before you buy.



That one is five minutes from me.


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> That one is five minutes from me.


Go give him shite


----------



## capnjim

Give him shite????
I guess you guys don't realize just how rare the '63 squier is. He should be asking 10x that amount!!


----------



## Jamdog

capnjim said:


> Give him shite????
> I guess you guys don't realize just how rare the '63 squier is. He should be asking 10x that amount!!


The guy has no idea what he has and sell as is on speculation based on the fact a previous owner hid brand markings. For all we know it's a Chinese import.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I'm pretty sure that all '63 Squiers were made in China anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capnjim

Its actually an old MIJ plywood jazz copy. You can tell by the headstock, which is several pieces.


----------



## Jamdog

I am pretty sure I often see them listed for 50-150. For 500$ I'd surely prefer a CV or a cheap MIM or something... But not a used Red Fox.! 














only been used once, perfect condition.,
only been used once, perfect condition. | guitares | Longueuil/Rive Sud | Kijiji

Prix: 500 $


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> I am pretty sure I often see them listed for 50-150. For 500$ I'd surely prefer a CV or a cheap MIM or something... But not a used Red Fox.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only been used once, perfect condition.,
> only been used once, perfect condition. | guitares | Longueuil/Rive Sud | Kijiji
> 
> Prix: 500 $


Amp available for an extra $50. At that price it must be quality piece of gear!


----------



## colchar

This price can't possibly be right for this can it?


Tiny Terror Orange Tenth Anniversary RARE | amps, pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## High/Deaf

As I posted in another string, a $750 head in a $6750 headshell. 

"Don't come try to sell 'crazy' here. We're all full up."


----------



## Chitmo

I thought this was amusing 

Musical Chair | other | Dartmouth | Kijiji










Musical Chair
$300

Wonderful musical chair will help you rock! 
Surely sat on by other people some of which were probably quite musical. Reason for selling: the ghost who sits is this chair every night between midnight and 4:20 am sings nothing but sad songs of family lost and corrupt social morals and its drivings me mad. 
Will trade for lazy boy or overlord manifesto.


----------



## Chitmo

Duplicate post


----------



## colchar

Well this is interesting " I do not know theory, such as most chords and notes, etc." but I am offering my services as a guitar teacher.


Guitar Teacher | music lessons | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## keto

Chitmo said:


> I thought this was amusing
> 
> Musical Chair | other | Dartmouth | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 33825
> 
> 
> Musical Chair
> $300
> 
> Wonderful musical chair will help you rock!
> Surely sat on by other people some of which were probably quite musical. Reason for selling: the ghost who sits is this chair every night between midnight and 4:20 am sings nothing but sad songs of family lost and corrupt social morals and its drivings me mad.
> Will trade for lazy boy or overlord manifesto.


Damn, too bad it's at the opposite end of the country. I will only deliver my overlord manifesto in person.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Someone thinks their made in Korea ibanez is worth what they paid 30 years ago

They go for $300 CAD on reverb and he wants $1000

"Ibanez - Electric Guitar with guitar case. VINTAGE" | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollingdam

1986 Charvel Model 1 (by Jackson / Charvel) | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Ricktoberfest said:


> "Ibanez - Electric Guitar with guitar case. VINTAGE" | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


Ibanez SV *420* FM? I agree. Overpriced.
Maybe some pothead will offer him a bag o' weed?











Ricktoberfest said:


> .. made in *Korea* ibanez ..


With Nippon tuners?


----------



## jdto

I've noticed some very ambitious pricing of late. Like this one:
2012 American Standard Telecaster Mint Condition with hardshell | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> I've noticed some very ambitious pricing of late. Like this one:
> 2012 American Standard Telecaster Mint Condition with hardshell | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Considering that's the price of a new one (albeit, without a hardcase). lol.


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> I've noticed some very ambitious pricing of late. Like this one:
> 2012 American Standard Telecaster Mint Condition with hardshell | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji



That thing sold for $1199-$1299 brand new.


----------



## jdto

colchar said:


> That thing sold for $1199-$1299 brand new.


Yep. There's gonna be some disappointment there. I also saw a 2006 MIA Tele asking $1150. Boggles my mind. I guess they ask high in hopes someone will pay it?


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> Yep. There's gonna be some disappointment there. I also saw a 2006 MIA Tele asking $1150. Boggles my mind. I guess they ask high in hopes someone will pay it?



Or as a negotiating tactic. Maybe they hope that someone will try to talk them down so that they get the price they really want and the buyer feels like they got a deal. But if the prices are stupid people will just ignore the item and look at another.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

laristotle said:


> Ibanez SV *420* FM? I agree. Overpriced.
> Maybe some pothead will offer him a bag o' weed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Nippon tuners?


Never having owned one I'm going by internet stats that I saw. Also, just cause the tuners are Japanese doesn't make everything else Japanese. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

$750 for a used guitar that sold for $499 brand new:

Fender Telecaster Ocean Blue | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## ZeroGravity

A 17" guitar 

Guitar for sale | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Ricktoberfest

ZeroGravity said:


> A 17" guitar
> 
> Guitar for sale | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Haha- too bad it's in Toronto- I've always wanted to learn to play a "17" guitar" and $35 is a steal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bw66

ZeroGravity said:


> A 17" guitar
> 
> Guitar for sale | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


They obviously have no idea how rare a 17", fretless, 4-string, archtop guitar is! I'd be snapping that one up!


----------



## jdto

colchar said:


> $750 for a used guitar that sold for $499 brand new:
> 
> Fender Telecaster Ocean Blue | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji



I can't be bothered with the whole "list ridiculously high price, then come down" sales technique. I usually list a little bit higher than my rock bottom and just decline any offers below my floor price.


----------



## jb welder

jdto said:


> I can't be bothered with the whole "list ridiculously high price, then come down" sales technique. I usually list a little bit higher than my rock bottom and just decline any offers below my floor price.


I'm with you. I hate having to ask 'do you want my real selling price or my dick around price?'


----------



## bzrkrage

jdto said:


> I can't be bothered with the whole "list ridiculously high price, then come down" sales technique. I usually list a little bit higher than my rock bottom and just decline any offers below my floor price.


Oh, you mean the "Kijidiot tax"
I advertise for $120, get offer for $80, meet at the $100 I wanted in the first place.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## bzrkrage

jb welder said:


> I'm with you. I hate having to ask 'do you want my real selling price or my dick around price?'


But than again, I have an advert for $400, only to get offered $100!!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## jdto

bzrkrage said:


> But than again, I have an advert for $400, only to get offered $100!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


LOL yeah, those are the best. Especially when you say your price is firm and they still insist on offering you a ridiculously low amount.


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> LOL yeah, those are the best. Especially when you say your price is firm and they still insist on offering you a ridiculously low amount.



And say they will pick it up in an hour. I guess they think everyone who is selling something is desperate for money. And you have to wonder if that tactic ever works.


----------



## Robert1950

bzrkrage said:


> But than again, I have an advert for $400, only to get offered $100!!


I have used this line in Kijiji Ads before: Lowballers will be profoundly laughed at and then ignored.


----------



## bzrkrage

Robert1950 said:


> I have used this line in Kijiji Ads before: Lowballers will be profoundly laughed at and then ignored.


Oh, I have one, (Hope its not one of the GC'ers here, if so Ha!Ha!Ha!)
"I can't guarantee I'd pay that high for the head, but I'm willing to come check it out/hear it etc ......"

Which part of "no lowballers,tire-kickers or time-wasters" (posted in the ad) does this guy not understand?
I feel like answering with "well, i can't guarantee I'll entertain your low offer to hear you play my rig"


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## davetcan

Hopefully this isn't anyone here.

Custom-built Stratocaster - with molded-hardshell case | guitars | Brantford | Kijiji

That "Lance Frelin" guy sure makes nice pups (Lace Sensor Alumitones actually)

"Built by a professional guitar builder, these are the parts, swamp ash body, 500 k pots, solid one piece ebony neck and headstock, noiseless
Aluma tones pick ups built by lance frelin, molded hardshell case included, may consider a trade for a tube combo amp."


----------



## bzrkrage

colchar said:


> And say they will pick it up in an hour. I guess they think everyone who is selling something is desperate for money. And you have to wonder if that tactic ever works.


Or the "I'll pay $xxx cash" what? Do I look like a damn Credit-card ABM?!? 
I look like i accept Crappy-tire bucks?


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Robert1950

davetcan said:


> ... *solid one piece ebony neck and headstock*...."


Have never heard of that before.


----------



## davetcan

Robert1950 said:


> Have never heard of that before.


Strangely enough it looks like it might be. Safe to say it's not the builder that is now selling the guitar, it "might" actually be quite good.


----------



## LexxM3

bzrkrage said:


> Or the "I'll pay $xxx cash" what? Do I look like a damn Credit-card ABM?!?
> I look like i accept Crappy-tire bucks?


I think you're crossing to the other/dark side of this discussion here. I always offer stating "$xxx cash" because all the other offers the seller gets are trades and other weaselling and I want them to know I am not going to dick them around with that nonsense. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Comedy gold here:













black stagg ok condition | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## greco

"nobs come off sometimes" ...honesty is truly a virtue.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I have a MIM strat a guy brought me to do some work on. He got it on Kijiji for $170. Looks like it has never been played. I think he said it was about 7 years old, I will look it up when I do a video on what I am doing to it. But what a great deal.


----------



## 1SweetRide

It's near enough to me that I could go check it out. Think he'd take $400.00?


----------



## Scotty

greco said:


> "nobs come off sometimes" ...honesty is truly a virtue.


Maybe he's not such a _nob _after all? lol


----------



## ZeroGravity

Wow, umm, just wow...

Gibson Custom Built Green Cobra Electric Guitar | guitars | Sudbury | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

The Satanic Bible by Anton Szandor LaVey. $5.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> The Satanic Bible by Anton Szandor LaVey. $5.


It's a great deal.


----------



## Guest

He's also has a pendant for $10.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

This one is from ebay. Watching an item - actually well priced but the shipping made it not worth it (in the US - damned Global Shipping Program is not saving anybody any money and takes twice as long.... though knowing what the import fees are up front is nice). Watched it. Ended with no bids. Relisted and again ended with no bids. Third time relisted dude ups the price by 40%. LOL.


----------



## Guest

Granny Gremlin said:


> This one is from ebay.


Uhm .. which one?
I see no link or any other reference.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I meant that 'this' story is not from kijiji but eBay. Wasn't gonna post a link bc unlike kijiji, eBay is not anon.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Don't get your point though. If it's on eBay, it's public along with his/her eBay ID.


----------



## jb welder

Granny Gremlin said:


> This one is from ebay. Watching an item - actually well priced but the shipping made it not worth it (in the US - damned Global Shipping Program is not saving anybody any money and takes twice as long.... though knowing what the import fees are up front is nice).


Near as I can tell the 'import fees' are tax. Is it getting to our gov't? 
Before they went to ridiculous pitney bowes global shipping, there were no 'import fees' that I know of. At least I was never charged any. Now even on duty free items with no brokers, there are 'import fees'. For what? And with the miracle of third party pitney bowes, you have no idea who the carrier really is. I've really got away from ebay since they brought it in. I need to know if I can get it through the post office. Not to mention the global shipping cost is way more than USPS, even before the 'import fees'.
Sorry, this is probably the wrong thread for my rant.


----------



## LexxM3

jb welder said:


> Near as I can tell the 'import fees' are tax. Is it getting to our gov't?
> Before they went to ridiculous pitney bowes global shipping, there were no 'import fees' that I know of. At least I was never charged any. Now even on duty free items with no brokers, there are 'import fees'. For what? And with the miracle of third party pitney bowes, you have no idea who the carrier really is. I've really got away from ebay since they brought it in. I need to know if I can get it through the post office. Not to mention the global shipping cost is way more than USPS, even before the 'import fees'.
> Sorry, this is probably the wrong thread for my rant.


But if you'd like to hear about another reason to legitimately hate on eBay Global Shipping Program, read my story starting here: Experiences buying with Ebay's Global Shipping program


----------



## Granny Gremlin

jb welder said:


> Near as I can tell the 'import fees' are tax. Is it getting to our gov't?
> Before they went to ridiculous pitney bowes global shipping, there were no 'import fees' that I know of. At least I was never charged any. Now even on duty free items with no brokers, there are 'import fees'. For what? And with the miracle of third party pitney bowes, you have no idea who the carrier really is. I've really got away from ebay since they brought it in. I need to know if I can get it through the post office. Not to mention the global shipping cost is way more than USPS, even before the 'import fees'.
> Sorry, this is probably the wrong thread for my rant.


Yes there is a bit of that - I am by no means a fan of the GSP or Pitney Bowes. I realise it is mostly estimated GST and we get screwed bc they charge it on things that would be exempt (<$90), but even before GSP, the rules were a bit irregularly applied; surprises happenned (both good and bad), and the one benefit (which is how ebay pushes that service) is that there will be no surprises. That much is true, the rest totally blows hippopotamus.



LexxM3 said:


> But if you'd like to hear about another reason to legitimately hate on eBay Global Shipping Program, read my story starting here: Experiences buying with Ebay's Global Shipping program


Don't get me started - I already mentioned it costs more and takes longer, but the worst is the repacking because they don't know what they're doing with specialty items and they certainly don't care. I've had them take RAM out of a proper foam-lined box and put it in nothing but a cardboard sleeve (not even corrugated - like a bit of cereal box folded over into a little pouch) to save on the reship costs - the RAM didn't work when it got here (obvious damage) and the seller had no idea what happened or what I was talking about as regards the shit packing job. He was on the hook for their BS (I dunno if it was insured). That was my first experience with GSP.


----------



## 1SweetRide

I get stuff shipped to an address in the US and drive down once in a while to pick it up.


----------



## jb welder

1SweetRide said:


> I get stuff shipped to an address in the US and drive down once in a while to pick it up.


Now a new one I'd never heard of before, even if you provide a US shipping address 'no sales to non-US based paypal accounts'. 
I hope this does not become a widespread practice.


----------



## Guest

A custom 4 foot, 4 inch tele!? lol.

Fender Telecaster 52" with bigsby. 
Transparent white. One of a kind. Comes with a hard case. May need some setup as I haven't used it for awhile. 
There are few dings in the back of the guitar. Other than that it's in mint condition.

$1400. Serious inquiry only.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Is there such a thing as a Bigsby with a Fender F logo on it?


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> Is there such a thing as a Bigsby with a Fender F logo on it?


Yes there is.

Bigsby B5 Fender Telecaster® Vibrato Kit | Bridge Assemblies & Components Guitar & Bass Parts | Fender®


----------



## 1SweetRide

jb welder said:


> Now a new one I'd never heard of before, even if you provide a US shipping address 'no sales to non-US based paypal accounts'.
> I hope this does not become a widespread practice.


Never had that happen.


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> A custom 4 foot, 4 inch tele!? lol.
> 
> Fender Telecaster 52" with bigsby.
> Transparent white. One of a kind. Comes with a hard case. May need some setup as I haven't used it for awhile.
> There are few dings in the back of the guitar. Other than that it's in mint condition.
> 
> $1400. Serious inquiry only.


maybe it will result in a whole set of new adjectives added to musicians vernacular. "I like my guitars taller, leggier than that.."


----------



## colchar

Diablo said:


> maybe it will result in a whole set of new adjectives added to musicians vernacular. "I like my guitars taller, leggier than that.."



Well that has been applied to groupies for years now.......................


----------



## bzrkrage

---


----------



## Guest

dead link bz.
This one, correct?

Red Fender Smirnoff Guitar $500

Brand new Fender Guitar finished. Still in the box, never played.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> dead link bz.
> This one, correct?
> 
> Red Fender Smirnoff Guitar $500
> 
> Brand new Fender Guitar finished. Still in the box, never played.


It's actually pretty cool.


Is 500 the amount Smirnoff pays for you to gig with it?


----------



## 1SweetRide

For some reason I'm partial to red finishes on guitars. This one looks nicely done.


----------



## bw66

bzrkrage said:


> Red Fender Smirnoff Guitar on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/red-fender-smirnoff-guitar/1213022717?utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=sms
> $500 for a promo Squier
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


It's a Squier Affinity that they raffle off at events. Better than winning a T-shirt, but not $500 better...


----------



## 1SweetRide

Maybe not, but I'd be happy to have won this


----------



## Jamdog

bw66 said:


> It's a Squier Affinity that they raffle off at events. Better than winning a T-shirt, but not $500 better...


It's a nice guitar. I'd pay 50$ for it.


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> dead link bz.
> This one, correct?
> 
> Red Fender Smirnoff Guitar $500
> 
> Brand new Fender Guitar finished. Still in the box, never played.


it has more value to a Smirnoff collector than as a guitar.
Some ppl go crazy about corporate merchandise...Coke obviously is the big one, as is Bud but ive known ppl to collect KitKat stuff even.
that said, I have a Peavey Jack Daniels guitar, and it is truly one of my favorites to play, even though I know its kind of a cheap guitar. its a strange one...fake quilt top, but ebony fretboard...wtf. really light but resonant like crazy.


----------



## Electraglide

Diablo said:


> it has more value to a Smirnoff collector than as a guitar.
> Some ppl go crazy about corporate merchandise...Coke obviously is the big one, as is Bud but ive known ppl to collect KitKat stuff even.
> that said, I have a Peavey Jack Daniels guitar, and it is truly one of my favorites to play, even though I know its kind of a cheap guitar. its a strange one...fake quilt top, but ebony fretboard...wtf. really light but resonant like crazy.


Try M&Ms stuff.


----------



## 1SweetRide

The guitar that doesn't melt in your hands?


----------



## Electraglide

1SweetRide said:


> The guitar that doesn't melt in your hands?











Yup.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Ha ha. Should have expected this.


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> dead link bz.
> This one, correct?
> 
> Red Fender Smirnoff Guitar $500
> 
> Brand new Fender Guitar finished. Still in the box, never played.


Maybe he reads the forum?
She's down to $100.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Scotty

bzrkrage said:


> Maybe he reads the forum?
> She's down to $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


That's better. Even if it sucked, it's cool wall art.


----------



## bzrkrage

Please, don't go to the "techer"










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## High/Deaf

But what if I want to learn some basic cornde tl getbstarted? Can't be many techers that teche that.


----------



## davetcan

new | guitars | Sudbury | Kijiji

"this is a Michael Kelly guitar it is truly amazing must sell with regret this guitar sells for over 800.00 yours for 400.00 no it's not a fender it's far better *all American made*"


----------



## Krelf

Funny that it says "Crafted in Korea." Where do these guys get off?


----------



## colchar

Electric Guitar signed by Billy Talent | guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## High/Deaf

Meh.

A little isopropyl and that will rub right off. Shouldn't devalue it too much.


----------



## davetcan

Krelf said:


> Funny that it says "Crafted in Korea." Where do these guys get off?


 Maybe he thinks Korea is somewhere in the States?


----------



## capnjim

I think this might be the most WTF????? Ever!

Vintage Music Library Masters - Unreleased Hip Hop

Look at the price.


----------



## Guest

Loved this line,

_So I found a couple of Excellent Rappers that I made some more tracks for. 
Guess what, my rappers went to jail and I had to revert back to rapping on 
these tracks myself..I'm not a rapper .._

I'm sure that it'll be tough moving these. lol.


----------



## colchar

capnjim said:


> I think this might be the most WTF????? Ever!
> 
> Vintage Music Library Masters - Unreleased Hip Hop
> 
> Look at the price.



All from an unreleased producer (him). I guess he isn't self aware enough to realize that they went unreleased for a reason?


----------



## JBFairthorne

He's obviously gone insane...


----------



## 1SweetRide

Unless he finds a buyer, then he's a genius.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

capnjim said:


> I think this might be the most WTF????? Ever!
> 
> Vintage Music Library Masters - Unreleased Hip Hop
> 
> Look at the price.


'I just realized all my block rockin' beats are useless because the obsolete gear needed for playback is no longer available, here is what you'll need...' 



1SweetRide said:


> Unless he finds a buyer, then he's a genius.


Maybe Martin Shkreli will trade him for that $2 mil. Wu Tang album.


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> Loved this line,
> 
> _So I found a couple of Excellent Rappers that I made some more tracks for.
> Guess what, my rappers went to jail and I had to revert back to rapping on
> these tracks myself..I'm not a rapper .._
> 
> I'm sure that it'll be tough moving these. lol.


 Ah man!!! I just threw out my ZIP drive last week... otherwise, I'd be all over this...


----------



## amagras

capnjim said:


> I think this might be the most WTF????? Ever!
> 
> Vintage Music Library Masters - Unreleased Hip Hop
> 
> Look at the price.


Maybe releasing all that on Spotify might still earn him some cash...


----------



## High/Deaf

amagras said:


> Maybe releasing all that on Spotify might still earn him some cash...


I've heard some musicians have a hard time getting money from spotify. I doubt this guy qualifies as a musician though.


----------



## ZeroGravity

I have enough "gits" in my life thanks 

3 gits | guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


Git /git/ noun, British, informal

an unpleasant or contemptible person.


----------



## Guest

2 Guitar picks

Have had these for a very long time. Both in great shape. If your looking for old picks, these are for you. Make offer.


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> 2 Guitar picks
> 
> Have had these for a very long time. Both in great shape. If your looking for old picks, these are for you. Make offer.


Wow! I'll bet those have some mojo!


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> 2 Guitar picks
> 
> Have had these for a very long time. Both in great shape. If your looking for old picks, these are for you. Make offer.


Trade for used, but functional, set of strings?


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> Trade for used, but functional, set of strings?


Maybe if they're vintage?


----------



## Krelf

3 gits | guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji

[/QUOTE]


ZeroGravity said:


> I have enough "gits" in my life thanks
> 
> 3 gits | guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Git /git/ noun, British, informal
> 
> an unpleasant or contemptible person.


Maybe he's selling Sir Walter Raleigh and friends.

I'm so tired, I'm feeling so upset
Although I'm so tired I'll have another cigarette
And curse Sir Walter Raleigh
He was such a stupid *git*


----------



## Electraglide

Krelf said:


> 3 gits | guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Git /git/ noun, British, informal
> 
> an unpleasant or contemptible person.


Maybe he's selling Sir Walter Raleigh and friends.

I'm so tired, I'm feeling so upset
Although I'm so tired I'll have another cigarette
And curse Sir Walter Raleigh
He was such a stupid *git*[/QUOTE]
Does he have Sir Walter Raleigh in a can?


----------



## colchar

Apparently applying a fake logo makes a guitar that sells for $269 brand new worth $300 used.


Fender | guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


----------



## jb welder

colchar said:


> Apparently applying a fake logo makes a guitar that sells for $269 brand new worth $300 used.
> 
> 
> Fender | guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


Either that or the "brand new string on it". Must depend which one I guess.


----------



## TheRumRunner

Hey you guys are slacking, how did this beauty get missed...lol

Vintage 70's Harmony guitar (with upgrades) | guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

TheRumRunner said:


> Hey you guys are slacking, how did this beauty get missed...lol
> 
> Vintage 70's Harmony guitar (with upgrades) | guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji



He calls it 'The Silver Slider'.


----------



## rollingdam

maybe somebody should buy it and have it bronzed


----------



## colchar

rollingdam said:


> maybe somebody should buy it and have it bronzed



But then it wouldn't be 'The Silver Slider' any more!!!


----------



## jdto

colchar said:


> But then it wouldn't be 'The Silver Slider' any more!!!


The Bronzed Bawbag?


----------



## Jamdog

Even if there would be 60$ worth of parts in there, they have spray paint all over them. 

It's expensive firewood.


----------



## pattste

I have my PRS for sale or trade on the local Kijiji. I have sold tons of items over the years so I have some experience. But it looks like there's a new breed of Kijidiots around. They're making super vague trade offers. Things like "I have a Fender. Interested? Let me know." Or one will offer me a couple of items that add up to about half of the trade value of my guitar and when I politely decline, he answers something like "I have tons of other guitars and amps."


----------



## jb welder

TheRumRunner said:


> Hey you guys are slacking, how did this beauty get missed...lol
> 
> Vintage 70's Harmony guitar (with upgrades) | guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji





colchar said:


> He calls it 'The Silver Slider'.


Hmmm, I've been looking for a new axe...


----------



## Guest

Badass 1991 gibson les paul studio

Have you ever gone to dispatch a wyvern for your king and thought - "my axe just isn't going to cut it!"
then this ones for you. Suffused with unicorn tears and the LifeForce™ of Jimmy (the) Page and Slash,
this dragon slayer has been blessed by a gaggle of dark wizards under a BlackMoon™. You get a blood red
mahogany body and maple cap, deluxe gibson tuners, an inky black ebony fretboard with real mother of
pearl inlay which was pulled from a demons grasp from the deepest pit, spectacular porter anthem pickups
which pierce the veil of night with their amazing vintage PAF tones, graphtek saddles and nut so slick
and stable you comrades in arms will look on with envy as you dispatch your foes. The switchcraft selector
which will never let you down and the marvel strap locks will never let it fall. It has playability and
tones which make even battle hardened maidens swoon and weep at the same time. Of course you also get a
suitable case to store your slayer.

Now heed well, this is an axe of lore and as such has seen many battles and vanquished many a horde and
has the battle scars to prove it.

It has come time for me to pass the fire as the wizards of gibson have crafted me a new weapon and my
coin purse is close to empty.

Do you hear the call? Seize hold and become the master of the Paul!

Contact Jay the Just™ for more info.

* Price is firm as iron forged in a dwarven....forge.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr.

Well, it may be able to _"dispatch your foes",_
but sadly, it was unable to protect his kid's bike....
Read poster's other adds....
Solen bike. Reward! | mountain | Owen Sound | Kijiji


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> Badass 1991 gibson les paul studio
> 
> Have you ever gone to dispatch a wyvern for your king and thought - "my axe just isn't going to cut it!"
> then this ones for you. Suffused with unicorn tears and the LifeForce™ of Jimmy (the) Page and Slash,
> this dragon slayer has been blessed by a gaggle of dark wizards under a BlackMoon™. You get a blood red
> mahogany body and maple cap, deluxe gibson tuners, an inky black ebony fretboard with real mother of
> pearl inlay which was pulled from a demons grasp from the deepest pit, spectacular porter anthem pickups
> which pierce the veil of night with their amazing vintage PAF tones, graphtek saddles and nut so slick
> and stable you comrades in arms will look on with envy as you dispatch your foes. The switchcraft selector
> which will never let you down and the marvel strap locks will never let it fall. It has playability and
> tones which make even battle hardened maidens swoon and weep at the same time. Of course you also get a
> suitable case to store your slayer.
> 
> Now heed well, this is an axe of lore and as such has seen many battles and vanquished many a horde and
> has the battle scars to prove it.
> 
> It has come time for me to pass the fire as the wizards of gibson have crafted me a new weapon and my
> coin purse is close to empty.
> 
> Do you hear the call? Seize hold and become the master of the Paul!
> 
> Contact Jay the Just™ for more info.
> 
> * Price is firm as iron forged in a dwarven....forge.


After reading all that the picture looks so ordinary!


----------



## Hamstrung

pattste said:


> I have my PRS for sale or trade on the local Kijiji. I have sold tons of items over the years so I have some experience. But it looks like there's a new breed of Kijidiots around. They're making super vague trade offers. Things like "I have a Fender. Interested? Let me know." Or one will offer me a couple of items that add up to about half of the trade value of my guitar and when I politely decline, he answers something like "I have tons of other guitars and amps."


You should answer something along the lines of "Only if it's a Fender from a '68 Dodge". 
People.... they're the worst!


----------



## Hamstrung

Delete... duplicate post.


----------



## capnjim

This one is funny as just last week, it was on for 100$ which is a great deal. Two days later, it was back on for 200$, not bad, now, this is the third guy in a week trying to make money of this poor unwanted Peavey.
I know its the same, as the original owner sent me the serial number. I would have snagged it for 100$, but it was a bit too far.
Each ad gets more elaborate and the guitar gets better!!
Stratocaster Peavey Predator USA 1993 Aged White Vintage | guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji


----------



## amagras

capnjim said:


> This one is funny as just last week, it was on for 100$ which is a great deal. Two days later, it was back on for 200$, not bad, now, this is the third guy in a week trying to make money of this poor unwanted Peavey.
> I know its the same, as the original owner sent me the serial number. I would have snagged it for 100$, but it was a bit too far.
> Each ad gets more elaborate and the guitar gets better!!
> Stratocaster Peavey Predator USA 1993 Aged White Vintage | guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji


Probably still a good guitar and all but check the tags:

Tag: fender strat, Telecaster, Gibson 
Epiphone, Ibanez, Marshall, line 6.


----------



## capnjim

Its a good guitar at 100$. Now its an overpriced decent guitar.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

capnjim said:


> Its a good guitar at 100$. Now its an overpriced decent guitar.



Looks like the one I bought for my son at $175 new. I guess the fact that it's old makes it better? And changed hands several times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdog

capnjim said:


> Its a good guitar at 100$. Now its an overpriced decent guitar.


At least it's not a store that bought it at 75$ to resell at 400


----------



## vokey design

Bait and switch anyone. 
Just went to pick this up








And during my 40 min drive there it turned into this. 








Under the green tape is much older tape ugg


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Had the bait and switch with a bike for my daughter once. Between pic on kijiji and picking it up he switched out the front fork and disc brakes for cheapos and then left his mom to do the deal. Unfortunately for him his mom asked for less money (unknowingly) which still made it worth while for the frame of the bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Here's a great Seagull! Only problem is the price...

Seagull 25th Anniversary Flame Maple | guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji

List price was $869 in 2008. I'm not aware of any Godin built guitars appreciating in value so quickly. Good on the seller for trying though.


----------



## colchar

amagras said:


> Probably still a good guitar and all but check the tags:
> 
> Tag: fender strat, Telecaster, Gibson
> Epiphone, Ibanez, Marshall, line 6.



I hate assholes who do that. If I am searching through ads for a Tele, for example, I don't want other crap showing up in my search.


----------



## jdto

colchar said:


> I hate assholes who do that. If I am searching through ads for a Tele, for example, I don't want other crap showing up in my search.


Yep. That pisses me off.


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> Yep. That pisses me off.



I just did a couple of searches on Kijiji and so many other things came up that I wanted to slap some posters.


----------



## bzrkrage

Just random, I had a customer ask me (while working at a music retailer), and I quote:" At what price point would I look at a guitar that sustains for over 30 seconds."


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guest




----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> Just random, I had a customer ask me (while working at a music retailer), and I quote:" At what price point would I look at a guitar that sustains for over 30 seconds."
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.



Well there is that Sustainiac thing................


----------



## bzrkrage

colchar said:


> Well there is that Sustainiac thing................


Isn't that a song from Flashdance?






Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Wow, that's all. 

Fender Electric Guitar For Sale! | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## bzrkrage

Lord-Humongous said:


> Wow, that's all.
> 
> Fender Electric Guitar For Sale! | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Wow! $600 for a Squier in Ottawa, but $1000 if you're in Gatineau.
Is that the new "Kijidiot QC tax"?


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Jamdog

It's a real fender. 
Thats why it's written squier on it!

It was shipped from USA. 
Thats why his price is higher than the local store!


----------



## Jamdog

bzrkrage said:


> Wow! $600 for a Squier in Ottawa, but $1000 if you're in Gatineau.
> Is that the new "Kijidot QC tax"?
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.


I think it's shipping fees


----------



## Guest

1972 Fender Stratocaster Tremolo Springs $60

Here's a pair of vintage Fender tremolo springs from a 1972 Stratocaster. 
Please check out my other listings. 
Will ship.


----------



## High/Deaf

Only real connoisseurs know the tonz is in the vibrato springs. I lost two in my '73, replaced them with new ones and may as well throw the guitar away now. Totally ruined it.


----------



## Jamdog

High/Deaf said:


> Only real connoisseurs know the tonz is in the vibrato springs. I lost two in my '73, replaced them with new ones and may as well throw the guitar away now. Totally ruined it.


Your setup must have been wrong if you lost them Springs.


----------



## High/Deaf

Jamdog said:


> Your setup must have been wrong if you lost them Springs.


It was the 80s. I was probably in the early stages of putting a Floyd Rose on it. Fortunately, I stopped after removing the first two springs.


----------



## capnjim

That sucks...I have a '73 strat. Only one year off or they would be mine!!


----------



## vadsy

This one isn't musical gear but it's funny. 

Oilers vs Wild for cheaps! | tickets | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## High/Deaf

capnjim said:


> That sucks...I have a '73 strat. Only one year off or they would be mine!!


Yea, me too. Would love to get my strat working but, damn, they're '72 springs and not '73 springs.

And now I guess I have competition if a set of '73 springs ever pops up. Bidding war? Will either of us go over a grand for a set? Hmmmm.......


----------



## capnjim

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, me too. Would love to get my strat working but, damn, they're '72 springs and not '73 springs.
> 
> And now I guess I have competition if a set of '73 springs ever pops up. Bidding war? Will either of us go over a grand for a set? Hmmmm.......


I won't go any higher than 500$ for a set if that helps any. My springs wore out back in '86 during the great whammy bar wars. The guitar has not been touched since.


----------



## colchar

capnjim said:


> I won't go any higher than 500$ for a set if that helps any. My springs wore out back in '86 during the great whammy bar wars. The guitar has not been touched since.



Well you were probably warned that something bad would happen if you kept wanking......................


----------



## colchar

$1000? Yeah, I'll get right on that...................

Guitar Tables | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

This guy clearly doesn't understand what NOS means:

2005 Fender USA Stratocaster 60th Anniversary, New Old Stock | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Apparently beat to ratshit is now known as being reliced:


Relic strat style body! Great for project guitar. | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> Apparently beat to ratshit is now known as being reliced:
> 
> 
> Relic strat style body! Great for project guitar. | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


It's not that bad. 

But it's not a nice looking body either.


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> It's not that bad.
> 
> But it's not a nice looking body either.



The back is pretty crappy.


----------



## Guest

Paging Gumby?

Brand New Musicvox Spaceranger

www.musicvox.co

"Austin Powers" goldmember guitar


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Paging Gumby?
> 
> Brand New Musicvox Spaceranger
> 
> www.musicvox.co
> 
> "Austin Powers" goldmember guitar


I'm thinking 'Artist Endorsement'. Because they'd have to pay me to play something that ugly. 

Maybe it's the gold hardware over the gold metalflake? Nope, it's just a fricken design disaster. I guess the designer of the Aztec had to move on to other things, but really? Guitars? Really?


----------



## LexxM3

laristotle said:


> Brand New Musicvox Spaceranger
> 
> www.musicvox.co
> 
> "Austin Powers" goldmember guitar


Hm, I wonder if there is a female counterpart to that design ...


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> Because they'd have to pay me to play something that ugly.


Something like this?


----------



## Guest

Beautiful stool for guitar player

This beautiful stool has a folding step, and it's in execelent condition. Asking $200.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

High/Deaf said:


> I'm thinking 'Artist Endorsement'. Because they'd have to pay me to play something that ugly.
> 
> Maybe it's the gold hardware over the gold metalflake? Nope, it's just a fricken design disaster. I guess the designer of the Aztec had to move on to other things, but really? Guitars? Really?


It's called whimsy. Not for everyone, but it looks silly like that on purpose and I, for one, applaud it (I've seen these before).


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Beautiful stool for guitar player
> 
> This beautiful stool has a folding step, and it's in execelent condition. Asking $200.



$200 from that seller, or $39.99 at Walmart.


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> $200 from that seller, or $39.99 at Walmart.


Do they come sans curvy zigzags?


----------



## Robert1950

Ibanez Electric Guitar - Custom Finish -$150

Ibanez Electric Guitar | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji

More like amateur sanding job done by owner


----------



## Jamdog

Robert1950 said:


> Ibanez Electric Guitar - Custom Finish -$150
> 
> Ibanez Electric Guitar | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji
> 
> More amateur sanding job done by owner


Seller really thinks this thing is "finished"? I'd call it rustic, or unfinished, but "custom finish" ain't a good description. 

And his refinish job should suck 100$ out if his asking price. At least.


----------



## Guest

More like 'I ruined my guitar'.


----------



## Robert1950

This "custom finished guitar" is an Ibanez GAX30 and they usually sell for $100 to $135 on Kijiji. At $150 in that condition it's a joke.


----------



## bzrkrage

Speaking of jokes, he HAS to be kidding!
Amp for sale on Kijiji (well, a Peavey Rage!)
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/calgary/amp-for-sale/1222013645


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Jamdog

Selling for the price you paid+shipping - 30$, another idiot Idea from kijiji land. 





"I got it on a bid 180$+150 shipping"

Guitar style telecaster thinline Antoniotsai,
Guitar style telecaster thinline Antoniotsai | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

Prix: 300 $




Although it does look great


----------



## Guest

Well-Used Squier Bass Guitar

This is a heavily gigged Squier MB-4 bass guitar covered in fluorescent stickers. 
It has both Jazz and Precision pickups. well used and worn in but nothing affecting playability. 
Plays good and is a light body, strings are a few years old. played last time through my macbook in november this year. 

I have no amp for you to test it with, so I'm selling AS IS. $100. 

Good price for a versatile bass that wont take much to be a reliable stage workhorse.


----------



## High/Deaf

Bonus points - you can remove those stickers in the dark.


----------



## colchar

Why the hell are people on Kijiji such morons? I am looking for a used pedal and some guy who offered me one got all douchey when I explained that his price was too high and what L&M sells them for used. He also thinks that since his was (allegedly) never used that makes it 'new'.

We really need a gear exchange on which people aren't morons. And yes, I know this place has one but nobody is selling what I am looking for.


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> Beautiful stool for guitar player
> 
> This beautiful stool has a folding step, and it's in execelent condition. Asking $200.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Beautiful stool for guitar player
> 
> This beautiful stool has a folding step, and it's in execelent condition. Asking $200.


it's been reduced to $80
Stool with folding step - price reduced! | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

colchar said:


> Why the hell are people on Kijiji such morons? I am looking for a used pedal and some guy who offered me one got all douchey when I explained that his price was too high and what L&M sells them for used. He also thinks that since his was (allegedly) never used that makes it 'new'.
> 
> We really need a gear exchange on which people aren't morons. And yes, I know this place has one but nobody is selling what I am looking for.



And then there are the people who respond to your post seeking a specific pedal and offer a completely different pedal. I am not talking about a pedal from another company that does the same thing, I am talking about a completely different effect altogether. Are these people high or something?


----------



## bzrkrage

Just "ouch!"
Antoniosai Jumbo Acoustic Guitar on Kijiji 
Antoniosai Jumbo Acoustic Guitar | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
"There's a crack in the back from lack of humidity that's been sealed with gorilla glue."
Apparently plays great!










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## colchar

As if Kijiji isn't bad enough, I am looking everywhere for Tele pickups and just found a set on Reverb but the seller (the Stratosphere) wants $62 to ship a set of freaking pickups!


----------



## Jamdog

These made in India Jackson sold new for 300$ with amp, despite his claims. 











Brand new high end Jackson guitar that I got thinking I'd learn it, but I prefer the piano, force of habit. Valut:900$

GUITARE JACKSON NEUVE,
GUITARE JACKSON NEUVE | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji

Prix: 450 $










"Force of habit, I prefer the piano" - more like "I tought the guitar was easy and I am too lazy to learn" 

450$ for the twin of my own jackson that I got with an amp and gigbag for 150. Maybe I should sell mine?


----------



## Robert1950

I believe the seller is hoping for "There is a Sucker Born Every Minute" principle to kick in on this one

Les Paul - Epiphone - Cherry Sunburst | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji

$1500 and this ain't no elitist


----------



## jb welder

Robert1950 said:


> I believe the seller is hoping for "There is a Sucker Born Every Minute" principle to kick in on this one
> 
> Les Paul - Epiphone - Cherry Sunburst | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> 
> $1500 and this ain't no elitist


Either he caught his typo or got schooled, it's at $500 now.


----------



## Robert1950

jb welder said:


> Either he caught his typo or got schooled, it's at $500 now.


Yes, Kijiji viewers can be an unforgiving lot, especially when it is deserved.


----------



## vadsy

This seems like a good deal. $550 for a Blues Jr and Epi Dot? Nice. 
Fender Blues JR and Epiphone Dot - Guitar Combo on Kijiji Fender Blues JR and Epiphone Dot - Guitar Combo | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> This seems like a good deal. $550 for a Blues Jr and Epi Dot? Nice.
> Fender Blues JR and Epiphone Dot - Guitar Combo on Kijiji Fender Blues JR and Epiphone Dot - Guitar Combo | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


You should send that to Jenn for me! Christmas is almost here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Ricktoberfest said:


> You should send that to Jenn for me! Christmas is almost here!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On it!


----------



## bzrkrage

Umm, no idea.

Statocaster electric guitar on Kijiji 
Statocaster electric guitar | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I guess reading the headstock would be too much trouble for him.


----------



## bzrkrage

Delusions of frickin' grandeur !!








Epiphone Les Paul on Kijiji
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/epiphone-les-paul/1226503061


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guest

He's dropped his price to a grand.
_
Like new guitar bought it a year or so ago. Wanted to use it more but priorities have changed. 
I am including an amp and a guitar bag. 
Obo_


----------



## jdto

I put my 61 Reissue SG up. I had this little exchange today.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> He's dropped his price to a grand.
> _
> Like new guitar bought it a year or so ago. Wanted to use it more but priorities have changed.
> I am including an amp and a guitar bag.
> Obo_



Down to $900 now.


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> I put my 61 Reissue SG up. I had this little exchange today.



Well played.

If I had the cash handy I'd be all over your SG.

I might want your '57 Classics though. Just have to open up my Epi LP Custom to see what pickups are in it (I am certain that the previous owner changed them) and then decide whether I plan to keep the guitar or not. It is currently set up for slide but I want an SG for that.

I'll grab strings at L&M today and will check out the pickups when changing them. I'll get back to you about the pickups in a day or two, hopefully they won't be sold.


----------



## rollingdam

Claims he paid $85 incl tax-the price tag of 69.95 plus tax is under $80

Do your math before posting

Seymour Duncan Woody SC Pickup | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## davetcan

rollingdam said:


> Claims he paid $85 incl tax-the price tag of 69.95 plus tax is under $80
> 
> Do your math before posting
> 
> Seymour Duncan Woody SC Pickup | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


I think too many people are doing their _meth_ before posting.


----------



## colchar

The original ad:

Shiny Terror Orange Tenth Anniversary RARE | amps, pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


The public service announcement:

Orange tiny terror 10th anniversary actual price | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Wow, Kijiji can be so annoying, I almost can't look sometimes. There are deals, but it's like the Wild West. And so many people list their used stuff for what they paid new. It's always worth doing a quick search to see what comparables are out there. First thing I do if am selling, is search all of Ontario or Canada for the same model. Then I price mine lowest of what I find. Easy.


----------



## colchar

Lord-Humongous said:


> Wow, Kijiji can be so annoying, I almost can't look sometimes. There are deals, but it's like the Wild West. And so many people list their used stuff for what they paid new.



Yeah the recent price hikes on new gear haven't helped that. With MIM Standards, for example, selling at about $700 now people think they can get $500-$600 for a used one that they paid $459-$499 for ten years ago.


----------



## Krelf

At one time I bought one for $200 for my daughter and it was in excellent shape, and there were others being sold locally at the same price.


----------



## Guest

Antique Sword - Trade for brand name guitar

Antique Sword 
Circa 1890 
British / Canadian Sergeant issued 
Check the markings in pics and do your homework 
Trade for guitar or $900


----------



## bzrkrage

bzrkrage said:


> Delusions of frickin' grandeur !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epiphone Les Paul on Kijiji
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/epiphone-les-paul/1226503061
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Buddy's getting there. $2000>$1000>$900>$800.
Getting there bud, you'll get there.
Epiphone Les Paul | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## jdto

$300 for a bass that sells for $270 new. 

Fender Squier PJ Bass | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

1980s Gibson Les Paul hard case NEW OLD STOCK. $130.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I have some speakers listed on Kijiji ( here too). Get a reply this morning; dude asking if i'd take a trade of '1 or 2 of my custom guitar hangars' for my JBL D120f.

Im speachless.


----------



## colchar

This guy is delusional and doesn't seem to grasp that, for what he would pay to have this done, he could buy a real Gibson:


LOOKING FOR GUITAR LUTHIER!!!! | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

I seen that too.
Thought about replying to him to say that, but, I figure some trolls will.
Also, that Tokia is probably worth more as it is now as apposed to after conversion.


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> I seen that too.
> Thought about replying to him to say that, but, I figure some trolls will.
> Also, that Tokia is probably worth more as it is now as apposed to after conversion.


Yep. A Korean-made Tokai should be a decent enough guitar. Sell that, buy a 2013 SG Standard (which is pretty much done to the specs of the 61) and you're good.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> This guy is delusional and doesn't seem to grasp that, for what he would pay to have this done, he could buy a real Gibson:
> 
> 
> LOOKING FOR GUITAR LUTHIER!!!! | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Seems that he's seen the light.
Or someone's pointed out the obvious to him.

Tokai SG-43


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Seems that he's seen the light.
> Or someone's pointed out the obvious to him.
> 
> Tokai SG-43


Or it's a member here that saw this string. LOL


----------



## bzrkrage

Rant:
Just sick & tired of seeing repeat ads at new prices! If you bought it new & it's wrong for you, suck it up & take the hit! Your fault for not (a) researching more (b) sitting & playing the said instrument for a reasonable amount time or (c) buying from somewhere that doesn't have a decent return policy.
And please. Stop reposting it daily on Kijiji for what you think a "never left my house","only used once/never" for full f'ing price!!!
End rant.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Jamdog

bzrkrage said:


> Rant:
> Just sick & tired of seeing repeat ads at new prices! If you bought it new & it's wrong for you, suck it up & take the hit! Your fault for not (a) researching more (b) sitting & playing the said instrument for a reasonable amount time or (c) buying from somewhere that doesn't have a decent return policy.
> And please. Stop reposting it daily on Kijiji for what you think a "never left my house","only used once/never" for full f'ing price!!!
> End rant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


There's worst. Vintage overpriced that are relisted daily for months. 

Or even worst. Guitars listed with no price and "for information email me" as a description, relisted a very few days.


----------



## Guest

'you know how great this is, do your own research'. 
'this is the best guitar that I've owned!'. (hence, I'm selling it .. why?)


----------



## Robert1950

laristotle said:


> 'you know how great this is, do your own research'.
> 'this is the best guitar that I've owned!'. (hence, I'm selling it .. why?)


One possible reason is that they really think this marketing approach will work when they actually know dipsh*t about selling anything.


----------



## rollingdam

Fender Classic Vibe Telecaster FSR Gold Bronze | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

supply and demand? good luck


----------



## jdto

rollingdam said:


> Fender Classic Vibe Telecaster FSR Gold Bronze | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> supply and demand? good luck


More like supply and dumbass.


----------



## High/Deaf

Jamdog said:


> There's worst. *Vintage overpriced that are relisted daily for months.*
> 
> Or even worst. Guitars listed with no price and "for information email me" as a description, relisted a very few days.


I agree with the relisting. If it ain't selling, do the math. But at least 'vintage' stuff is unique. New stuff someone just bought and wants out of I can walk into a music store and buy new for basically the same as what they want. And I get all the advantages of a new purchaser, like warranty and no dumbass monkeying with it or trying to set it up, etc.

Listings with no details in the title? I used to be tempted by those but years of 'research' has proven to me that there are no hidden jems in those ads - well, unless I'm 'harvesting' for strings like this one. I just don't bother clicking on them anymore.


----------



## Farmboyjo

rollingdam said:


> Fender Classic Vibe Telecaster FSR Gold Bronze | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> supply and demand? good luck


Also, and I haven't paid much attention to these particular guitars, isn't that guitar a little too silver-y for the gold bronze designation??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdog

High/Deaf said:


> I agree with the relisting.


Im OK with relisting. But no need to do it once or twice a day.


----------



## TheRumRunner

Love the stuff you find when you type in "mojo"

Guitar Strings - Much Mojo - Ya Dig | guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## capnjim

I love this ad....he's asking 150$ more than its worth. Plus...he really sells the crap out of it!!!

Peavey Rage 108 | amplificateurs, pédales | Ouest de l’Île | Kijiji


----------



## Robert1950

Whenever I see an ad in which the guy oversells the crap out of something, almost by screaming "MOJO MOJO MOJO!!!", it reminds me of a political cartoon from the 70s. Robert Stanfield in front a mirror yelling (or trying to yell if he could) "CHARISMA CHARISMA CHARISMA!"


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> Whenever I see an ad in which the guy oversells the crap out of something, almost by screaming "MOJO MOJO MOJO!!!", it reminds me of a political cartoon from the 70s. Robert Stanfield in front a mirror yelling (or trying to yell if he could) "CHARISMA CHARISMA CHARISMA!"


A lot of people are asking 'who'?


----------



## Robert1950

Electraglide said:


> A lot of people are asking 'who'?


Canadian history - if people don't know who he is, then they can google him


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> Canadian history - if people don't know who he is, then they can google him


I voted for the other guys.


----------



## Jamdog

capnjim said:


> I love this ad....he's asking 150$ more than its worth. Plus...he really sells the crap out of it!!!
> 
> Peavey Rage 108 | amplificateurs, pédales | Ouest de l’Île | Kijiji


He's writing a review, not an ad...


----------



## Guest

Custom made Guitar Tables. $1000.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Custom made Guitar Tables. $1000.


Those headstocks will snap off pretty quick.


----------



## ZeroGravity

Someone's panties have a twist in them

WTF is going on with guitars on kijiji | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## capnjim

ZeroGravity said:


> Someone's panties have a twist in them
> 
> WTF is going on with guitars on kijiji | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


It is actually very sad what Kijiji, at least in Montreal, has become. 
I have not sold a guitar in months, and my prices are always less that Reverb or eBay by quite a bit. Unlike 99.999% of sellers who ask 2-3x market value. 
Kijiji used to be awesome for meeting people and trading.


----------



## jdto

I've still managed to find some good deals, but I have turned away my share of lowball goofballs.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I mean, here's a guy selling a Squier Tele for $500. And he admits it's overpriced by arrogantly stating 'it's supply and demand' in his kijiji post. But also mentions that he won't reply to emails. And he lives in Renfrew, which is literally two hours outside of Ottawa. To me, it's a pretty uninviting posting. If it sold right away I guess he'd be right and I'm missing out, however he's reposting now. I expect this will be one that I see every three days for the next six months.

Fender Classic Vibe Telecaster FSR Gold Bronze | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

Edit - then I search and find them on sale at L&M new for $430: 
Fender Musical Instruments - Classic Vibe FSR Telecaster - Gold Bronze L&M Exlcusive


----------



## jdto

Lord-Humongous said:


> I mean, here's a guy selling a Squier Tele for $500. And he admits it's overpriced by arrogantly stating 'it's supply and demand' in his kijiji post. But also mentions that he won't reply to emails. And he lives in Renfrew, which is literally two hours outside of Ottawa. To me, it's a pretty uninviting posting. If it sold right away I guess he'd be right and I'm missing out, however he's reposting now. I expect this will be one that I see every three days for the next six months.
> 
> Fender Classic Vibe Telecaster FSR Gold Bronze | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> Edit - then I search and find them on sale at L&M new for $430:
> Fender Musical Instruments - Classic Vibe FSR Telecaster - Gold Bronze L&M Exlcusive


Yeah, that guy's got a serious case of dumb.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lord-Humongous said:


> I mean, here's a guy selling a Squier Tele for $500. And he admits it's overpriced by arrogantly stating 'it's supply and demand' in his kijiji post. But also mentions that he won't reply to emails. And he lives in Renfrew, which is literally two hours outside of Ottawa. To me, it's a pretty uninviting posting. If it sold right away I guess he'd be right and I'm missing out, however he's reposting now. I expect this will be one that I see every three days for the next six months.
> 
> Fender Classic Vibe Telecaster FSR Gold Bronze | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> Edit - then I search and find them on sale at L&M new for $430:
> Fender Musical Instruments - Classic Vibe FSR Telecaster - Gold Bronze L&M Exlcusive


I emailed him about a month or two ago (previous ad) and told him about the listing on L&M, his reply was that it wasn't the same colour. Yeah...riiiight.


----------



## jdto

In his (admittedly slim) defence, there are only a few left at L&M in select stores according to the website.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

JBFairthorne said:


> I emailed him about a month or two ago (previous ad) and told him about the listing on L&M, his reply was that it wasn't the same colour. Yeah...riiiight.


LOL, I was gonna make that joke last night. ... hate to say it, but that's not necessarily entirely invalid.


----------



## ZeroGravity

I'm not sure why people get so bent out of shape, if you don't like the deal then simply move on. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## jdto

ZeroGravity said:


> I'm not sure why people get so bent out of shape, if you don't like the deal then simply move on. Caveat Emptor.


This is the WTF @ Kijiji thread . No one is bent out of shape, just a bit surprised at the audacity combined with cluelessness.


----------



## ZeroGravity

Less about this thread, a humorous celebration of WTF, and more about how some people feel the need to contact sellers to to chide them over their price being ridiculous or that's not a "blah, blah, blah" then get all whiney when the seller tells them to f*ck off and mind their own business, so they bitch about it on Kijiji or Reddit. If a seller is being stupid that's their problem when they get no offers, and if they catch someone stupid enough to pay then shame on the buyer for not doing their homework either.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Granny Gremlin said:


> LOL, I was gonna make that joke last night. ... hate to say it, but that's not necessarily entirely invalid.


On the colour, they are both 'gold bronze' (L&M and the one he is selling), so I don't know what's so special about his.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Lord-Humongous said:


> On the colour, they are both 'gold bronze' (L&M and the one he is selling), so I don't know what's so special about his.


Nope, his is silver (his title is wrong; check the pics). Personally I like it better, but would probably take the cheaper one (new with warrentee). We do know that in some cases (with some models and vintages) the finish colour can affect the value (sometimes significantly). If only gold broze is on sale at L&M then it is kinda fair to ask for more for another colour that is not available anymore from what I can tell in a quick search (though likely a hard sell; I agree he's asking too much more) and was never available new at that price. The best argument against his pricing is that his guitar is not new but he's charging new price (there's a used gold bronze at Cask for $375 right now FYI: Squier Classic Vibe FSR Telecaster ).

Also, you done know that every time L&M are blowing something out, people snap it up to list it online (usually targetting Yanks or folks in rural areas with no easy access to L&M). There's just such an add on TDRI right now for one of these Teles. We saw the same thing happen when the Ditto loopers were on sale as well as the DM-2W reissue.


----------



## jdto

Granny Gremlin said:


> Nope, his is silver (his title is wrong; check the pics). Personally I like it better, but would probably take the cheaper one (new with warrentee). We do know that in some cases (with some models and vintages) the finish colour can affect the value (sometimes significantly). If only gold broze is on sale at L&M then it is kinda fair to ask for more for another colour that is not available anymore from what I can tell in a quick search (though likely a hard sell; I agree he's asking too much more) and was never available new at that price. The best argument against his pricing is that his guitar is not new but he's charging new price (there's a used gold bronze at Cask for $375 right now FYI: Squier Classic Vibe FSR Telecaster ).
> 
> Also, you done know that every time L&M are blowing something out, people snap it up to list it online (usually targetting Yanks or folks in rural areas with no easy access to L&M). There's just such an add on TDRI right now for one of these Teles. We saw the same thing happen when the Ditto loopers were on sale as well as the DM-2W reissue.


I'd say it looks silver because of the lighting in his photos before I'd say it's not the same colour. The lighting in his photos is very washed out and that finish does seem as though it can look quite different depending on the lighting and angle. The gold-bronze is on sale at L&M because they are running out and only have a few left in stock at select stores.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Ah, good info. Thanks. I didn't even realize that the colour was in fact different.


----------



## jdto

Lord-Humongous said:


> Ah, good info. Thanks. I didn't even realize that the colour was in fact different.


Going by bad photos to make that determination isn't conclusive.


----------



## Krelf

ZeroGravity said:


> I'm not sure why people get so bent out of shape, if you don't like the deal then simply move on. Caveat Emptor.


Does that apply to a single mother who wants to buy her 13 year old son a guitar and has only heard the word telecaster and stratocaster when it was mentioned by his friends?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

In the age of Google, yes.


----------



## ZeroGravity

Krelf said:


> Does that apply to a single mother who wants to buy her 13 year old son a guitar and has only heard the word telecaster and stratocaster when it was mentioned by his friends?


In this day and age, yes. You wouldn't walk onto a used car lot and just say I want a blue Chevy would you?

It is easier than ever to get information in seconds in the comfort of your own home. If you go to Kijiji and search for Stratocaster for example, it should become immediately obvious that the prices are from <$100 to >$10000. That most basic of information should prompt anyone to dig a little deeper. If you are not making an informed decision then you are at someone else's mercy by your own doing. If said single mother needs or asks for help, then by all means offer assistance. Possibly, but even then, if you see an obvious scam, but then there usually are official channels to report fraud rather than confronting someone. 

But my followup is about those who, outside of "entertainment" threads like these, bitch online how stupid sellers are and feel compelled to email and chastise them for no other reason than to prove a point. If you are trying to make a deal and don't like what they are offering simply move on. If you have no intention of trying to make a deal and you are trying to be a social justice warrior type, just mind your own business, or don't be put out when you get an unfriendly response.


----------



## jdto

I have, on occasion, sent a message when someone has listed something with wrong information. I once saw a listing for a Les Paul that had identified it as a completely different model, so I informed the seller it was wrong and moved on. They replied thanking me and that was it. In the case of the Gold-Bronze Tele, if it wasn't for the stupid "supply and demand" comment, I might send the seller a message just letting them know it was less than that new at L&M. But given the seller knows what he has and still wants to charge a ridiculous amount, I just move on and laugh.


----------



## ZeroGravity

jdto, I can see that in cases where you can see that the seller genuinely doesn't know, the "I got this from my uncle, I think it's a Les Paul with a picture of a Strat", or the 17" guitar which was a violin. A gentle message is OK. If it's clearly a scam, just report it if you feel the need. 

I think however that there is a whole range of sellers, many reasonable who know more or less what they have, or at least what they paid, some who think "saving the tax" is a good deal (my dad was one of those when selling stuff), and some who will try to highball for profit or flip or increasingly commercial. Chances are the highballers know what the deal is so trying to "correct them" is a waste of time. Pawn shop ads kill me, $250 for a mint, rare all-black Les Paul Special II. 

I also think a lot of buyers think that all used stuff on Kijiji and Craigslist should be at flea market prices and get pissed because they can't find that mint condition whatever at 80% off the price.

P.T. Barnum's words still ring true today or else people wouldn't put stuff up for stupid prices, let caveat emptor apply, or let a seller sit on an overpriced item and get no response on.


----------



## rollingdam

Here is a guy who is selling a guitar for $1425 and stating you save $100.

At L&M the guitar is $1350 new-add the tax and you get $1525.

Well pal you bought it new and paid the tax and now you want to recoup some of that tax-no way. The tax has been paid by you-if you want to recoup the tax call the government and get a sales tax number 

Fender USA Pro Telecaster HS | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Forget about the tax thing- once you drive it off the lot it just ain't new no more and you can't expect to get new price for it even if mint.


----------



## Guest

Wanted: Looking for old guitar

Willing to buy old guitar sitting in your basement-preferably a Martin shoot me an offer
Ideally around 100$


----------



## Granny Gremlin

The crazy thing is that I bet that actually works once in a while.


----------



## LexxM3

This "relic job" is totally worth the premium! Walk (the other way), don't run ...










MIM RELIC 70'S RE-ISSUE STRAT STRATOCASTER PROJECT | other | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne

Wow $650 for THAT? $650 for a minty fresh MIM Strat is looney tunes. I'm not sure how to describe $650 for one in THAT condition.


----------



## jdto

That one gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

OK, but guys, that's a_ really _nice grain.


----------



## ZeroGravity

It looks like it was Plasti-Dip'd and that the finish would peel right off.


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> In his (admittedly slim) defence, there are only a few left at L&M in select stores according to the website.



But plenty of used ones.


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> Nope, his is silver (his title is wrong; check the pics).



That guitar was only ever available in gold bronze. If his appears to be silver then it is either a result of camera flash or something similar, or he had it refinished.


----------



## Guest

ZeroGravity said:


> It looks like it was Plasti-Dip'd and that the finish would peel right off.


Poly. 
You put a heat gun to it and it peals away.
I redid a MIM strat years ago.
5 piece body.


----------



## Guest

Epiphone SG Custom. $100

Was doing a full rebuild and the cheap sander messed up the body so instead of scrapping it I cut it. 
Yes it's not as pretty as a nice full bodied SG. I think it looks cool though. 

Comes with all parts. Just needs to be wired. 

Make an offer


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I can't unsee that abomination @laristotle


----------



## Guest

There have been worse.
And I'm sure more to come in the future.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Epiphone SG Custom. $100
> 
> Was doing a full rebuild and the cheap sander messed up the body so instead of scrapping it I cut it.
> Yes it's not as pretty as a nice full bodied SG. I think it looks cool though.
> 
> Comes with all parts. Just needs to be wired.
> 
> Make an offer


With a bit more work, this could become a travel guitar!


----------



## Jamdog

Squire Bullet Stratocaster
Covered with Fake fur !
This strat plays nicely with low action
No Issues
$150.00




Squire Bullet Stratocaster | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Seems it's high season for this stuff in Ottawa right now. Here's an example of a boogered Epiphone and Vox modelling amp being priced as brand new plus airfare for a one week getaway to Cuba. 

Custom Epiphone Les Paul Studio and VT50x custom rewire combo! | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## dmc69

Jamdog said:


> Squire Bullet Stratocaster
> Covered with Fake fur !
> This strat plays nicely with low action
> No Issues
> $150.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squire Bullet Stratocaster | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


If it was close to me, I would have taken a gander. You never know if you will play in a ZZ top tribute band one day.


----------



## ZeroGravity

dmc69 said:


> If it was close to me, I would have taken a gander. You never know if you will play in a ZZ top tribute band one day.


First thing that popped into my mind was ZZ Top fuzzy guitars


----------



## colchar

Lord-Humongous said:


> Seems it's high season for this stuff in Ottawa right now. Here's an example of a boogered Epiphone and Vox modelling amp being priced as brand new plus airfare for a one week getaway to Cuba.
> 
> Custom Epiphone Les Paul Studio and VT50x custom rewire combo! | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



I couldn't resist responding with "_If you really paid $2600 for those two then I hope whoever sold them to you at least had the courtesy to buy you dinner before he screwed you right up the arse. I mean it is only polite to do so right?_"


----------



## colchar

I've got a guitar up for sale. The idiotic lowballers are bad enough, but a scammer keeps contacting me practically begging me to set up a PayPal account so that he can pay me that way. You'd think being told no more than once would be a huge fucking hint that I am nowhere near stupid enough to fall for his pathetic scam attempt, but apparently not because he keeps trying.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

You shouldn't reply to the scam emails. I think they come from an Internet cafe in Nigeria and when they find out there is a person responding to their email, they share your address with their buddies and then they all try to get you. It's like those duct cleaning phone calls from India. You should never speak, I just make a bunch of loud squealing noises to emulate a fax machine. That's what I do whoever my phone rings long distance. Or local. I'm crazy.


----------



## colchar

Lord-Humongous said:


> You shouldn't reply to the scam emails. I think they come from an Internet cafe in Nigeria and when they find out there is a person responding to their email, they share your address with their buddies and then they all try to get you. It's like those duct cleaning phone calls from India. You should never speak, I just make a bunch of loud squealing noises to emulate a fax machine. That's what I do whoever my phone rings long distance. Or local. I'm crazy.



The original email from the guy was worded such that it didn't appear to come from a scammer. He actually asked some reasonable questions. I guess they have perfected their technique a bit.


----------



## colchar

colchar said:


> I couldn't resist responding with "_If you really paid $2600 for those two then I hope whoever sold them to you at least had the courtesy to buy you dinner before he screwed you right up the arse. I mean it is only polite to do so right?_"



I received three responses from the guy to whom I sent the above message. I didn't bother reading any of them, I just deleted them, but my comments clearly got under his skin.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

You just revictimised the dude, man. He's having a PTSD episode now.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I have put on a few of my Kijiji ads....Lowballers will be ignored and the email address blocked......seems to keep them at bay a bit.


----------



## colchar

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have put on a few of my Kijiji ads....Lowballers will be ignored and the email address blocked......seems to keep them at bay a bit.



I have too but never get lucky enough for it to deter them.

I have also said "no trades" yet keep getting people offering trades.

I once had an AC15 up for sale and explicitly said no trades. One of the first responses was from some guy who wanted to trade his low end Vox modeling amp straight up for my AC15, a good and classic Vox tube amp. When I responded that I wasn't interested in trades, and especially not for some low end amp that wasn't in the same ballpark as the amp I already owned, he sent me two more message trying to convince me how great his amp was and what a good trade it would be for me. I ignored his messages but, when he tried to convince me by saying that his Vox modeller could do AC15 tones just as well as a real AC15, I wanted to reply asking why he wanted my AC15 if what he said was true.


----------



## epis

Burswood Electric Guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

" Got it in may 2016 not really my thing paid in all 420$ everything included all you need its som picks "

Alternative facts ! Paid $120 at XS cargo a few years ago


----------



## Guest

epis said:


> Burswood Electric Guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> " Got it in may 2016 not really my thing paid in all 420$ everything included all you need its som picks "
> 
> Alternative facts ! Paid $120 at XS cargo a few years ago


or got suckered at $420 or an OZ.


----------



## rollingdam

Wishful Thinking
Vox VMB1 Brian May Signature amp. | amps, pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

'Dreamer .. silly little dreamer ..'

_A fun little S.S amp I bought for $100. 
Very specific sound 
Make me an offer I'm cleaning out my basement. 
*Will also trade for 1986 Jcm 800 50W only!!!!! or 1973 Gibson Les Paul Custom*_


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I'm pretty sure he's joking. The Vox looks pretty neat actually.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> 'Dreamer .. silly little dreamer ..'
> 
> _A fun little S.S amp I bought for $100.
> Very specific sound
> Make me an offer I'm cleaning out my basement.
> *Will also trade for 1986 Jcm 800 50W only!!!!! or 1973 Gibson Les Paul Custom*_


Truth in advertising, though. It is a Brian May Special (not Sig). He probably did pay $100 for it. And I'm sure he would happily trade it for a JCM800 or an LPC! LOL Who wouldn't?


----------



## colchar

Seriously, WTF is it with people not understanding what 'no trades' means? I had a guitar for sale and clearly stated no trades but still received several offers saying "I know you said no trades but.........." One guy contacted me three times offering a guitar that I had less than no interest in. I ignored his messages because he had ignored my 'no trades' comment, but he kept sending me messages. I would have been better off telling him after his first message that I had no interest in what he was offering.

Thankfully someone bought the guitar so I could delete the ads.


----------



## Guest

Cab for sale. $1000.
Speakers need to be reconed, other than that it's mint. Great speaker cabinet.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

laristotle said:


> Cab for sale. $1000.
> Speakers need to be reconed, other than that it's mint. Great speaker cabinet.


Alright, so which one of you lot posted that one?


----------



## amagras

Speakers on the side, wow, that must sound loud!


----------



## 10409

this thread has lasted longer than most of the relationships in my life -.-

it's been a while GC, but i'm feeling the GAS build up again...think i'll start posting here again for opinions and what not. glad to see this place is still kickin.


----------



## bzrkrage

mike_oxbig said:


> this thread has lasted longer than most of the relationships in my life -.-
> 
> it's been a while GC, but i'm feeling the GAS build up again...think i'll start posting here again for opinions and what not. glad to see this place is still kickin.


Welcome back bud!
Ahh yes. 'Tis true that the thread is going strong, due to the fact that there'll always be a "Kijidiot".


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## bzrkrage

Speaking of delusional, $2000 for full set up, case guitar amp ds-1 & 2 cables.

Hmmm, Yamaha ASE620 ($399 new), Boss DS-1 ($65?) , Marshall MG 30? ($319 at L&M) case ($79) & cable ($40).
I got about $950 (with tax) new, give or take.

$2000? Come on peeps..... I'm not going to put the link as it just boggles my mind .......










Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> Speaking of delusional, $2000 for full set up, case guitar amp ds-1 & 2 cables.
> 
> Hmmm, Yamaha ASE620 ($399 new), Boss DS-1 ($65?) , Marshall MG 30? ($319 at L&M) case ($79) & cable ($40).
> I got about $950 (with tax) new, give or take.
> 
> $2000? Come on peeps..... I'm not going to put the link as it just boggles my mind .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.



Give us a link so that we can have some fun with him!


----------



## greco

Someone needs to buy this soon..it was just tuned today

Electric guitar aria stg | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji

Candy apple red guitar
Aria stg series
Looks great 
*Just tuned *
Sounds great
Excellent quality
Delivery may be available


----------



## BGood

bzrkrage said:


> Speaking of delusional, $2000 for full set up, case guitar amp ds-1 & 2 cables.
> 
> Hmmm, Yamaha ASE620 ($399 new), Boss DS-1 ($65?) , Marshall MG 30? ($319 at L&M) case ($79) & cable ($40).
> I got about $950 (with tax) new, give or take.
> 
> $2000? Come on peeps..... I'm not going to put the link as it just boggles my mind .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.


But ... but ... the DS-1 color matches the guitar !


----------



## 10409

Epiphone LP STD autographed by Alex Lifeson | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

1200$ epi les paul standard
but it's autographed

i'm on like day 3 of watching kijiji and i already see why this thread became so popular


----------



## rollingdam

greco said:


> Someone needs to buy this soon..it was just tuned today
> 
> Electric guitar aria stg | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
> 
> Candy apple red guitar
> Aria stg series
> Looks great
> *Just tuned *
> Sounds great
> Excellent quality
> Delivery may be available


Reminds me of the story about a music store owner who came in irate because the guitar he bought for his kid needed tuning and he said why can't they just tune the guitars in the factory in a permanent way


----------



## fretzel

Looking to trade for tattoo on Kijiji Looking to trade for tattoo | guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

WTF is it with people on Kijiji these days?

I responded to an add for a Joyo pedal and asked how much the guy wanted for it. He said $60 for a pedal that sells for $37 brand new on Amazon. When I told him that his response was "buy it on Amazon then lol". I will likely do so when I order some other stuff from Amazon but WTF is it with idiots who ask moronic prices for things and then act as if _you_ are the idiot when you won't pay what they are asking?!?!


----------



## Robert1950

colchar said:


> WTF is it with people on Kijiji these days?
> 
> I responded to an add for a Joyo pedal and asked how much the guy wanted for it. He said $60 for a pedal that sells for $37 brand new on Amazon. When I told him that his response was "buy it on Amazon then lol". I will likely do so when I order some other stuff from Amazon but *WTF is it with idiots who ask moronic prices for things and then act as if you are the idiot when you won't pay what they are asking?!?!*


Because they have faith in the quote attributed to P.T. Barnum - "There's a sucker born every minute".


----------



## capnjim

Kijiji Montreal is really getting out of hand. Here is a fine example of a genuine authentic 1952 Telecaster.

Wow....I mean, find a pic of a real '52 tele put it up side by side with a pic from this ad and I swear, you will not be able to tell the difference!!! 

Whadda steal!!!!!!!!!!!

Guitare Michael Kelly, modèle 1952 Tele - ÉTAT NEUF | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

capnjim said:


> Kijiji Montreal is really getting out of hand. Here is a fine example of a genuine authentic 1952 Telecaster.
> 
> Wow....I mean, find a pic of a real '52 tele put it up side by side with a pic from this ad and I swear, you will not be able to tell the difference!!!
> 
> Whadda steal!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Guitare Michael Kelly, modèle 1952 Tele - ÉTAT NEUF | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji



Well that and a '52 both have maple fretboards so...........................


----------



## colchar

People are asking $1500 for the one watt Marshall 50th anniversary amps that sold for about half that when new?!?!

Marshall JCM 2000 DSL 1C | amps, pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## bzrkrage

Anyone need a nice panting?










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

/\ that's gold. Made my day actually.
I was panting myself earlier after shovelling the driveway but never thought of posting it on Kijiji.

Edit - has the seller actually put their address in the listing? It would be so funny if someone showed up unannounced (& panting).


----------



## High/Deaf

rollingdam said:


> Reminds me of the story about a music store owner who came in irate because the guitar he bought for his kid needed tuning and he said *why can't they just tune the guitars in the factory in a permanent way*


He's in luck. They have. Or at least they claim they have. 

EVERTUNE • SHOP


----------



## colchar

Lord-Humongous said:


> /\ that's gold. Made my day actually.
> I was panting myself earlier after shovelling the driveway but never thought of posting it on Kijiji.



This begs the question as to whether or not you were wearing pants while shoveling your drive.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Here's a golden one!

Pedaltrain Classic-2 | amps, pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji

Had a good laugh amidst all the crap!


Pedaltrain2
Do you like pedals? 
Do you like metal objects to hold your pedals? 

Well slap me on the bottom and colour my dad pink, do I ever have the thing you want. 

Made from some kind of metal foraged in Valhalla this pedalboard will outlive you, your kids and your kids kids. This pedalboard can be used as a weapon incase of emergency, such as a break and enter and your singer being a primadonna. World War 3 may be fought with nukes but World War 4 will be fought with Pedal Train Classic-2's. This pedalboard could survive a Lindsay Lohan drunk driving accident as its more solid than a Fort Mac rig pig's Johnson after somebody says "nice lifted truck and nickelback shirt bud could you spare a dart bud?". It's been in use for 10 months but so was my ex and that life ruiner moved on quicker than sweat down my buttcheeks. 

Features!!!!!:
- METTTTTTAL
- Spacious enough to use as a stretcher for an infant incase of emergency or as your annoying nephews bed. 
- fits 10 pedals, but I challenge you to buy it and fit more. 
- not only can it support your pedals but it can support your family financially. 
- ????
- room for mounting a power supply underneath the board because who wants an ugly brick of electricity sitting on their board 
- only been used a handful of times on stage unlike your buds sister you seen do wet T night at Eden 3 Tuesdays in a row. 

Price is firm BUT WAIT THERES MORE!!!!

Do you want a fancy bag to compliment your newest purchase? Well lick my sister and call me Brenda because I have JUST THE THING. Reply now and also receive a big ugly Gucci* bag just big enough to store your board incase you're one of those weirdos who likes to put everything away when they're done (you're probably a serial killer). Also great for transporting the pedalboard to shows if you're feeling up to it. 

* - not actually a Gucci bag. Just has tape on it that has "Gucci" written in sharpie.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Um, yeah. I would trade a Martin for these sought after guitars. lol.

Would like to trade for a Martin D28. I have 4 pristine guitars to offer. 1980's Yamaha FG460-S, Sigma JR-40, 1970's Picador Dr12-7, Alveraz MD60CE. 
Guitars have been well looked after.


----------



## Guncho

Man where has this thread been all my life!


----------



## cheezyridr

it's like saying "i will trade you these 4 shit sandwiches for your steak dinner. it's a great deal!"


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Um, yeah. I would trade a Martin for these sought after guitars. lol.
> 
> Would like to trade for a Martin D28. I have 4 pristine guitars to offer. 1980's Yamaha FG460-S, Sigma JR-40, 1970's Picador Dr12-7, Alveraz MD60CE.
> Guitars have been well looked after.



What a moron.

He is almost as dumb as the guy who contacted me today about something I am selling. He made a couple of demands, offered me $200 less than my asking price, and demanded that I deliver it in Niagara today (I am in the Toronto area and we had a bit of a snowstorm today).


----------



## bw66

This one made me giggle:

Naumann 105 | pro audio, recording equip | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji

"Please offer lower than the asking price."


----------



## Lord-Humongous

This cracks me up. 










Looking for distortion | amps, pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Wow, talk about being delusional!!!

Line6 spider 3 trade for a tube amp | amps, pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Same seller. He has gig bags for $100 too.

Fender Squire Strat Electric Guitar $3000
Mint condition, White face of guitar is a bit faded. New Strings were put on 2 weeks ago










Amp (Unknown brand) $950
Its in Mint condition. Nothing is wrong with it.


----------



## LexxM3

MUST ... RESIST ... TROLLING this guy. Oh so tempting. Cause I've been looking for this Unknown Brand amp for the last 30 years, ever since my long gone rich uncle bought one for my 2nd birthday, and like an idiot I sold it the same year -- they are super rare, I think that might be the only one!




laristotle said:


> Same seller. He has gig bags for $100 too.
> 
> Fender Squire Strat Electric Guitar $3000
> Mint condition, White face of guitar is a bit faded. New Strings were put on 2 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amp (Unknown brand) $950
> Its in Mint condition. Nothing is wrong with it.


----------



## Guest

LexxM3 said:


> MUST ... RESIST ... TROLLING this guy. Oh so tempting.


Imagine the price if he had Chip Foose sign it.


----------



## colchar

LexxM3 said:


> MUST ... RESIST ... TROLLING this guy. Oh so tempting. Cause I've been looking for this Unknown Brand amp for the last 30 years, ever since my long gone rich uncle bought one for my 2nd birthday, and like an idiot I sold it the same year -- they are super rare, I think that might be the only one!



I just sent him a message saying "you clearly missed a decimal point and meant to list it at $30.00". If he responds I will post it here.


----------



## capnjim

I couldn't resist...I offered 3750$ for the guitar and amp. If he replies, I will tell him he has to deliver it to me and I will pay him a dollar a year for the next 3700 years.


----------



## colchar

capnjim said:


> I couldn't resist...I offered 3750$ for the guitar and amp. If he replies, I will tell him he has to deliver it to me and I will pay him a dollar a year for the next 3700 years.



Some of them are just so ludicrous that you can't help but troll them.


----------



## capnjim

colchar said:


> Some of them are just so ludicrous that you can't help but troll them.


I know, its like a little hobby I have. I'm a bit of an A-hole sometimes so these jokers give me an outlet.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

laristotle said:


> Imagine the price if he had Chip Foose sign it.


LOL, the dude has editted his listing - which one of you trolled him?

'And for the Idiot that keeps emailing me thats its worthless... 
" dont buy it ........ Some People dont like Chip Foose , and thats alright . yes this is for you ass whipe'


----------



## capnjim

I got a reply for my 3700$ offer.

"Yes that would be good just put be strings on for it I have a bother caustic guitar that will come with it and they both have cases when will u be able to come pick it up"

He accepted my 3700$..plus, it comes with a bother caustic guitar!!!!
How lucky am I????

I told him he needs to deliver to Kujuuijjuuiqua and I will pay him a dollar a year for 3700 years.


----------



## jdto

A bother caustic guitar? Damn, I've always wanted one of those. 

And who is the "ass whipe"? What's a "whipe", anyway?


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> LOL, the dude has editted his listing - which one of you trolled him?
> 
> 'And for the Idiot that keeps emailing me thats its worthless...
> " dont buy it ........ Some People dont like Chip Foose , and thats alright . yes this is for you ass whipe'



He has had that on his listing for a while now. But I ain't gonna lie, I've trolled him in the past. I'm sure others here have too.


----------



## colchar

capnjim said:


> I got a reply for my 3700$ offer.
> 
> "Yes that would be good just put be strings on for it I have a bother caustic guitar that will come with it and they both have cases when will u be able to come pick it up"
> 
> He accepted my 3700$..plus, it comes with a bother caustic guitar!!!!
> How lucky am I????
> 
> I told him he needs to deliver to Kujuuijjuuiqua and I will pay him a dollar a year for 3700 years.



You should have been more subtle so that it could be dragged out longer.


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> A bother caustic guitar? Damn, I've always wanted one of those.
> 
> And who is the "ass whipe"? What's a "whipe", anyway?



You should send him a message informing him of how to correctly spell 'wipe'. It would be funny to see if he responded or changed his ad accordingly.


----------



## jdto

colchar said:


> You should send him a message informing him of how to correctly spell 'wipe'. It would be funny to see if he responded or changed his ad accordingly.


"Nice guitar! I hope you have good luck selling it, but the price is too high for me, autograph or not. Do you have one signed by someone less awesome? Also, you should know that it's spelled "wipe". "


----------



## Granny Gremlin

he also seems to be allergic to apostrophes


----------



## High/Deaf

You guys joke, but he only has to make one sale to profit as much as most others will in a decade. If he can only find that one person that's never left the house and doesn't have internet or any outside connections. AND still somehow has much more money than brains. But still, he only has to fine ONE!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

High/Deaf said:


> You guys joke, but he only has to make one sale to profit as much as most others will in a decade. If he can only find that one person that's never left the house and doesn't have internet or any outside connections. AND still somehow has much more money than brains. But still, he only has to *fine* ONE!


Good freudian slip there.


----------



## Guest

BASS GUITAR STRING -- SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY!!! $4

I'm selling a used Rotosound .110 gauge Bass String. This item will be sold as-is, it was recently removed 
from a functioning bass guitar so I know it still works. I'm only selling it because I only use the other 
strings when I play and I need money for picks. 

This string is in excellent condition and a great price. I paid over $6.00 for this string when it was new.


----------



## jdto

colchar said:


> You should send him a message informing him of how to correctly spell 'wipe'. It would be funny to see if he responded or changed his ad accordingly.


He corrected it


----------



## LexxM3

laristotle said:


> BASS GUITAR STRING -- SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY!!! $4


It sure does feel like offering excess belly lint for serious offers only.


----------



## Hamstrung

LexxM3 said:


> It sure does feel like offering excess belly lint for serious offers only.


Assuming this person is serious who the hell would want waste the time and effort of dealing with kijiji inquires and meeting people or waiting for them to come to your house for $4! Way more PITA than it's worth.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Someone who only has 50c in their bank account.


----------



## ZeroGravity

laristotle said:


> BASS GUITAR STRING -- SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY!!! $4
> 
> I'm selling a used Rotosound .110 gauge Bass String. This item will be sold as-is, it was recently removed
> from a functioning bass guitar so I know it still works. I'm only selling it because I only use the other
> strings when I play and I need money for picks.
> 
> This string is in excellent condition and a great price. I paid over $6.00 for this string when it was new.



I saw this and wondered why


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Becuz he needs picks. To shred. On his 3 string bass. Becuz he's 14 and po. PLz level hime alon.


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> Someone who only has 50c in their bank account.



Yep, they did say in the ad that they are selling because they need money for picks!


----------



## jdto

$2800 for this one. Maybe he needs the money to buy a camera so he can take photos of the actual guitar he's selling?

2016 GIBSON SOUTHERN JUMBO t, CUSTOM SHOP, NEW, FISHMAN MATRIX | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## 10409

LOL jesus, that is the epitome of a kijiji crackhead. I seriously hope it's a joke ad.


----------



## colchar

I hate douchebags like this who list every brand name they can think of so that their item comes up in damned near every search:

MXR M-108 Ten Band Graphic EQ Pedal | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## jdto

colchar said:


> I hate douchebags like this who list every brand name they can think of so that their item comes up in damned near every search:
> 
> MXR M-108 Ten Band Graphic EQ Pedal | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


I report that shiz. It's spam.


----------



## colchar

I hate assholes like this who call their Squiers Fenders, especially because that makes them come up when you are searching for the real thing.


Fender Strat (Red) | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

The pig sticker should count for something though.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> The pig sticker should count for something though.



Oh it does. It counts as proof that the current owner is a fuckwit.


----------



## jb welder

colchar said:


> I hate douchebags like this





colchar said:


> I hate assholes like this





colchar said:


> current owner is a fuckwit.


On a roll huh?


----------



## colchar

jb welder said:


> On a roll huh?



Yep.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

colchar said:


> Yep.


Here ya go bud. A bit of Johnny playing "I hate everybody".


----------



## colchar

Jim DaddyO said:


> Here ya go bud. A bit of Johnny playing "I hate everybody".




I don't hate everybody, I hate idiots who waste other people's time.


----------



## Guest

Looking For 1970's Japan Gibson Les Paul Knock Off

I am looking for a old 1970's japan gibson knock off ! I will pay what they are worth , $50.00 ! 
I have this vibra 40+ years old that needs tuners because all of the old japan guitars have 
"PLASTIC" tuners , cheap hardware low grade pickup's soft screws that strip very easy ....so on 
and so on ....... See that fender squier mini in the photo , it play's better has better action sounds 
better hardware and IS BETTER in every way ! It retails for $99.00 ! The 70's japan guitars were 
junk then and are junk now and not worth over $100.00 in mint cont ! Anyone trying to get over 
$100.00 for one in mint cont is just trying to ROB YOU ! Don't get me wrong if you spend two to 
three hundred USD on new hardware like pickup's tuners and so on you can build this type of giutar
into something worth having but if you pay 200.00 to 300.00 for one your going to end up with a 
japan guitar that you have $500.00 into ? Who in there right mind would do that ? My kid what's 
to start playing and i would like to see him learn the basic's as i did on this guitar but i will not get 
ripped off to make that happen ! So when you fools come down from cloud japan i have "$50.00" 
for your cheap japan knock off .


----------



## Guest

Interesting

Double neck 6/mandolin
Custom made for me by local builder at sky guitars. 6 string electric and mandolin electric one of a kind. $800


----------



## Guest

I'm sure the pics in this ad will help sell.

Fender Robert Schmidt Electric Mandolin
For Sale 
Rare and Sought after Limited Run Signature Edition Fender Robert Schmidt Electric Mandolin with a Deluxe Hard Shell Case. 
$600


----------



## rollingdam

No Strings Attached

Guitar with not strings | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

rollingdam said:


> No Strings Attached
> 
> Guitar with not strings | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji



Too lazy to take five minutes to change strings?!?!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

colchar said:


> I don't hate everybody, I hate idiots who waste other people's time.



Sorry, but it was as close as I could get.....cool tune though.


----------



## Guest

highly collectible cheech figure..call or text me at 705-822-3501 $35


----------



## amagras

jb welder said:


> On a roll huh?





colchar said:


> Yep.


----------



## bzrkrage

colchar said:


> I hate douchebags like this who list every brand name they can think of so that their item comes up in damned near every search:
> 
> MXR M-108 Ten Band Graphic EQ Pedal | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


His other ad is the same with all the amp brands.
Given, it is a Metroplex.
Hey, is it one of Adcandour's old amps?
Metropoulos Metroplex – Brand New Mint Condition | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr.

This is kind of a fun one.
Seller wants 275 for the Tele.
Look at the banner ad for the same guitar. Best Buy shows four in stock, with free shipping.
(but s/he is including a stand & bag)


----------



## Guest

Fender Stratocaster Coffee Table - licensed by Fender $1000


----------



## Hamstrung

colchar said:


> I hate douchebags like this who list every brand name they can think of so that their item comes up in damned near every search:
> 
> MXR M-108 Ten Band Graphic EQ Pedal | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


If I had the time I'd like to inundate those guys' email with a multiple low ball offers and stupid questions for each brand they tag in their ad. "You said Mesa in your ad, which model? Would you like to trade for my Affinity Squier?"...


----------



## Guest

I sometimes think of doing that too.
Especially when they state 'no trades'.
Then why all the tags? I'm assuming that that's what you're looking for?


----------



## colchar

Here is another one who thinks that a signature adds value to a guitar:

A signed Fender Stratocaster Guitar | guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## jdto

colchar said:


> Here is another one who thinks that a signature adds value to a guitar:
> 
> A signed Fender Stratocaster Guitar | guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


I'd want a discount because someone wrote on it


----------



## dcole

I was in a store in Vegas that sold guitars that had been signed by famous musicians. I was looking at a Strat signed by a bunch of people and a salesman walks up to me. He says "That guitar was signed the night SRV died!". I said "That's hard to believe as the serial number identifies this as a 2007 Mexican strat.". He just looked at me and walked away.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Do you like electric guitar? Do you like particle board? If so, maybe this is for you:
ATTENTION GUITAR ENTHUSIASTS - GUITAR MAKING PROJECT | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## jb welder

Lord-Humongous said:


> Do you like electric guitar? Do you like particle board? If so, maybe this is for you:
> ATTENTION GUITAR ENTHUSIASTS - GUITAR MAKING PROJECT | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


That's a good one! I'm thinking of trying the same thing, just with a pic of a live tree. 
"Large piece of wood that could be shaped/crafted into an electric guitar. You choose the shape/colour/etc....."


----------



## dmc69

Not Kijiji, but the Acoustic Guitar Forum. So many buzz words for a MIM Partscaster. The dude is either a really really bad used car salesman or clueless. He at one point thought the lefty neck was original to the guitar and thinks all lefty necks are CBS style headstocks. ONLY $695USD guys! Get on it guyzzzz. 

For Sale: FENDER STRATOCASTER - PRE-65 SMALL HEADSTOCK LEFTY NECK- 2005 Maroon Red. $695 - The Acoustic Guitar Forum


----------



## Guest

Wanted: free pizza or any food please.

I been eating white rice for 3 days and ran out, and have absolutely no money for food at the moment, 
if someone can buy me a large pizza that can last me a few days from your card/pocket/ that would be 
nice, i dont mind any toppings of your choice, or better yet if you have any food ingredients you want 
to deliver that would be very kind, please message me if you can save the day. 

if you want to make a deal and buy me food or make some for me and would like to be paid for it I can 
pay you at the end of the month surely the price of the meal and 20$ for helping me thanks


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guncho

That's kind of sad.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I'm almost inclined to order the guy a pizza. I mean if you are desperate enough to beg for food.


----------



## High/Deaf

Unless he's in a library, he's begging on his cellphone or computer via his at least $50/month telecom connection. Perhaps his priorities are a little confused?


----------



## jdto

High/Deaf said:


> Unless he's in a library, he's begging on his cellphone or computer via his at least $50/month telecom connection. Perhaps his priorities are a little confused?


Could be a lot of things that lead to the situation. Probably some poor planning and organization, to be sure. I know I've had situations not unlike that in the past during younger and less wise times in my life.


----------



## Lincoln

I thought that was why we have food banks, or are there special requirements you have to meet to use one? I've never had to use one so I'm ignorant on how they work


----------



## LexxM3

The most logical thing I've seen all day (that kind of a day):

Fender Mini-Amp - Trade for 6-Pack | amps, pedals | Guelph | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> Not Kijiji, but the Acoustic Guitar Forum. So many buzz words for a MIM Partscaster. The dude is either a really really bad used car salesman or clueless. He at one point thought the lefty neck was original to the guitar and thinks all lefty necks are CBS style headstocks. ONLY $695USD guys! Get on it guyzzzz.
> 
> For Sale: FENDER STRATOCASTER - PRE-65 SMALL HEADSTOCK LEFTY NECK- 2005 Maroon Red. $695 - The Acoustic Guitar Forum



I replied. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## dmc69

colchar said:


> I replied. I couldn't help myself.


^)@#

Seems like the guys on that forum are even more polite than we are, not even calling the dude out for his blatant bullshit.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

If it wasn't for this thread, I'd...

Fender Squire Affinity Strat - with upgrades | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Lord-Humongous said:


> If it wasn't for this thread, I'd...
> 
> Fender Squire Affinity Strat - with upgrades | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



What a monumental moron.


----------



## Guest

Looking for a guitar to smash

Hey. My son want to smash a guitar for his birthday. 
Before you freak out, he'll have hockey gear on, eye protection, hard hat, saftey boots, crystals in his pockets and I will clear an area 50m x 50m. 
He's been talking about it for a year. Anyone have a free or super cheap, dead (no hope of revival) guitar?
Thanks
Rock and Roll Papa


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Ottawa has been a real hotbed of idiocy lately and it's manifesting itself on Kijiji in the musical instruments section. I think it's because we had a big thaw and they had to close the canal for skating early.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lord-Humongous said:


> Ottawa has been a real hotbed of idiocy lately ......


Lately? You know that's where the federal govt works, right?


----------



## Guest

Original Fender guitar pick

This guitar pick was owned by a great Uncle who died in the early 70's.Fender brand is very sought after


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Original Fender guitar pick
> 
> This guitar pick was owned by a great Uncle who died in the early 70's.Fender brand is very sought after


"very sought after" ....Does that meant that the great Uncle only owned one and he lost it in the early 60's and never found it?


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr.

The bit of fun continues from my first post on this
The official GC "wtf @ kijiji" thread
to this...same photo , 100 bucks less, and now "professionally set up by Axe in Cgy", earlier ad stated setup by Guitarworks in Cgy.
So this guitar is double set up, I guess.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Original Fender guitar pick
> 
> This guitar pick was owned by a great Uncle who died in the early 70's.Fender brand is very sought after



I'll see your Fender pick ad and raise this:

Amplificateur B&J Music copie Marshall B-15 (i006215) | amps, pedals | Québec City | Kijiji

Seriously, WTF is wrong with some people?


----------



## bzrkrage

When does a Boss DS-1 go for $100?
Love where the levels are btw.
Boss ds-1 distortion effects pedal | amps, pedals | Calgary | Kijiji










Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> When does a Boss DS-1 go for $100?
> Love where the levels are btw.
> Boss ds-1 distortion effects pedal | amps, pedals | Calgary | Kijiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.



A lot of people think the older Japanese made ones are better and are thus worth more.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Original Fender guitar pick
> 
> This guitar pick was owned by a great Uncle who died in the early 70's.Fender brand is very sought after



I couldn't resist replying to that one. Her justification is that that pick is tortoise shell and is thus worth her asking price.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Her justification is that that pick is tortoise shell and is thus worth her asking price.


I think I found the donor. lol.


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> Original Fender guitar pick
> 
> This guitar pick was owned by a great Uncle who died in the early 70's.Fender brand is very sought after


'I am very interested in your vintage plectrum. Would it be agreeable to you if I were to dispatch one of my experts to verify the authenticity of this splendid artifact? Should provenance of the item in question be confirmed, I believe we could make a deal. It may take a week or two as my plectrum expert is in fairly high demand at this time of year. Would it be feasible for you to hold the item until then?'


----------



## Guest

jb welder said:


> Would it be feasible for you to hold the item until then?


And would you consider donating this to our museum?


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> And would you consider donating this to our museum?



It is the Guitars Canada Forum 'Museum of Completely Worthless Shit That People Thought Was Valuable When They Posted It On Kijiji'. 

Yes, it is a long name for a museum but we were drunk when we came up with it so screw you. And, unlike you, at least we weren't drunk enough to think that a Fender guitar pick was worth $35.


----------



## fretzel

Boss - FDR-1 | Fender '65 Deluxe Reverb | amps, pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji

He also has an HM-2 for sale. Any takers?


----------



## colchar

fretzel said:


> Boss - FDR-1 | Fender '65 Deluxe Reverb | amps, pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> He also has an HM-2 for sale. Any takers?



What did those Boss pedals sell for originally?


----------



## bzrkrage

colchar said:


> What did those Boss pedals sell for originally?


Hell! MCC had a blowout of these for $50 at one time.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## fretzel

I know they blew the amp pedals out fairly cheap but they seem to be holding their own selling used for around $100. I was quite shocked to see that the HM is a lot more than I thought. Another guy has one listed for $150 and a few on reverb for $130 usd.


----------



## Guest

$10
I have no knowledge of guitars or know how much it's worth - it was given to me a while ago. 
The condition is not the best but it works perfectly fine. Open to all offers. Reply to ad for more pictures

$1
Due to some confusion on my other post, the guitar that was posted was not being sold for $10, 
I just posted it low so I could get an idea of how much the guitar is worth so I can decide if I want to sell it. 
The guitar has some scratches and dings, but it works 100% fine. I am open to trades, as well as offers.


----------



## High/Deaf

Wow, what a dick move. I really should have more sympathy for complete morons. But I don't,


----------



## LexxM3

laristotle said:


> $10
> I have no knowledge of guitars or know how much it's worth - it was given to me a while ago.
> The condition is not the best but it works perfectly fine. Open to all offers. Reply to ad for more pictures
> 
> $1
> Due to some confusion on my other post, the guitar that was posted was not being sold for $10,
> I just posted it low so I could get an idea of how much the guitar is worth so I can decide if I want to sell it.
> The guitar has some scratches and dings, but it works 100% fine. I am open to trades, as well as offers.


I am not a fan of trolling normal people, just this guy completely deserves it. Trolled.


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> $10
> I have no knowledge of guitars or know how much it's worth - it was given to me a while ago.
> The condition is not the best but it works perfectly fine. Open to all offers. Reply to ad for more pictures
> 
> $1
> Due to some confusion on my other post, the guitar that was posted was not being sold for $10,
> I just posted it low so I could get an idea of how much the guitar is worth so I can decide if I want to sell it.
> The guitar has some scratches and dings, but it works 100% fine. I am open to trades, as well as offers.





High/Deaf said:


> Wow, what a dick move. I really should have more sympathy for complete morons. But I don't,


Bit like this guy.

Had his El Degas '70's telecaster up for $120 a few weeks back, then came up with " so tell me why YOU want it & what you will pay, best answer wins!" sh!t.
Lovely Guitar and Case *EDIT* | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Guncho

I always play dumb and excited.

"I will totally buy this for the $1 you are asking. When is a good time to pick it up?"


----------



## Guest

He's back.
Still at $2000.










And there's a new kid on the block.

The Tea Party Signed / Autographed Guitar - Rock Collectible $3600

I have a godin multioud signed by the entire The Tea Party group.
This was won, and it includes a bag. The instrument itself costs some money.

A very similar item for sale now, that is much more common, is the handwritten lyrics by Jeff Martin and his autograph.
Here is the link: The Tea Party: Edges Of Twilight 20th Anniversary on PledgeMusic

I understand if you want to get the autographs certified. I am open to reasonable offers.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> He's back.
> Still at $2000.



That clueless idiot simply refuses to face reality.


----------



## colchar

Is this really what old Traynors are going for these days?


1969 TRAYNOR YVM-1 VOICEMASTER 4ch AMP | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Apparently putting a cheap Marshall speaker into a cheap Fender amp gives you the best of both worlds - Marshall sound with Fender setup. Oh, and it is worth $500:

Fender Deluxe Amp with Marshell Speaker! | amps, pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## mhammer

This one today was rather puzzling: "_Nice looking bass guitar with wooden neck. No brand on it. Minor scratches_ "

Wooden neck? As opposed to what?


----------



## LexxM3

I have the same "Beginner Drum Kit" so recognized it and was expecting some nice ad humour. Nope, the Kijijiot is actually serious. LOL.

Drum Kit | drums, percussion | Cambridge | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> Wooden neck? As opposed to what?


Aluminum. Kramer.


----------



## mhammer

I realize (and actually Travis Bean would be first). I'm just wondering what was going through the vendor's mind that they thought _mentioning_ the neck was wooden might be noteworthy. Do they live in some alternate universe where basses are made from titanium or polyethylene?


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Lately? You know that's where the federal govt works, right?


"the federal govt works"?


----------



## colchar

LexxM3 said:


> I have the same "Beginner Drum Kit" so recognized it and was expecting some nice ad humour. Nope, the Kijijiot is actually serious. LOL.
> 
> Drum Kit | drums, percussion | Cambridge | Kijiji



Ad is gone, what did it say?


----------



## LexxM3

colchar said:


> Ad is gone, what did it say?


It just said "Beginner Drum Kit" and was $50.

When I first saw the photo, the perspective and the plastic look seemed to me like it was a toy plastic desktop novelty. Kind of like this: MINI DESKTOP DRUM SET BRAND NEW MUSICIAN, DJ, PRODUCER | eBay

But now that I look at the picture again in detail, maybe it was a real kit. I don't buy the drum wear, I've done that on my toy, but it does look like it might be sitting on a carpet rather than a place mat. Maybe I am the Kijijiot on this one.


----------



## bzrkrage

Ha,ha,haha!
80 w amp with cords its a foot in a half high off the ground | amps, pedals | Calgary | Kijiji








"It has an amasing sound still in good condition amp for a guitar with cords and a cord to plug into the a guitar it doesnt come one obo is 300 and tgey dont make these any more negotiate"


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## fretzel

I find this one funny. He has a MIM Deluxe Tele that he wants to trade. Not sure if he expects to give or receive cash for a trade for a LP Junior or Studio. He keeps reposting so I just copied ad. 



Selling/trading a 2016 Fender Deluxe Telecaster Thinline.

Top of the line Made in Mexico. Has features usually only found on American models.

Vintage Noiseless pickups, bound body, American bridge, contoured neck heel for easier access to higher frets, locking tuners. 4-way switch (position 4 is the neck/bridge wired in series for higher output).

Perfect condition. No dings, scratches, etc. Looks brand new. Plastic still on the pickguard. Includes all Fender tags, etc.

Retails for $1220 + tax = $1378.60

$1000 cash, or $1100 with a hard shell case.


Or trade for:

Gibson Les Paul Junior + cash (TV yellow preferred)
Gibson Les Paul Studio + cash
MIM Fender Strat + cash
Line 6 HD500x + cash
Line 6 M9 + cash


----------



## Guest

Super Truck Sale

Project Guitars all Gibsons. 25 each or 5000 for the lot.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Super Truck Sale
> 
> Project Guitars all Gibsons. 25 each or 5000 for the lot.


The brownish coloured one is nice...


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I've seen that pic before. If I recall correctly, those are counterfeit Gibsons that have are being destroyed by US customs.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Yeah, I've seen it too.... but if counterfeit and being destroyed, why bother stripping the hardware? All going to the same landfill/crusher, no? It's not for sorting reasons; you can see the odd few loaded bodies in there.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Super Truck Sale
> 
> Project Guitars all Gibsons. 25 each or 5000 for the lot.



All Gibsons my arse.


----------



## Steadfastly

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yeah, I've seen it too.... but if counterfeit and being destroyed, *why bother stripping the hardware*? All going to the same landfill/crusher, no? It's not for sorting reasons; you can see the odd few loaded bodies in there.


Gibson kept the hardware and pickups for their custom shop.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Steadfastly said:


> Gibson kept the hardware and pickups for their custom shop.


LOL


----------



## bzrkrage

Steadfastly said:


> Gibson kept the hardware and pickups for their custom shop.


Oooooooooooo! Harsh! (But secretly awesome!)


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guest

Typo?

BOSS ME-80 $3,250

In mint condition never gigged ... in a smoke free studio. 
BOSS ME-80 Guitar Multi-effects Pedal at a Glance: 
A ton of powerful effects in a single unit 
Tweak, record, and re-amp, via USB audio interface 
Great sounding, easy-to-use floor processor


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Typo?
> 
> BOSS ME-80 $3,250
> 
> In mint condition never gigged ... in a smoke free studio.
> BOSS ME-80 Guitar Multi-effects Pedal at a Glance:
> A ton of powerful effects in a single unit
> Tweak, record, and re-amp, via USB audio interface
> Great sounding, easy-to-use floor processor




Yeah, it was a typo. It is fixed now.


----------



## Guest

Gibson Les Paul Shielded Toggle Switch Cable $25

Excellent condition, no kinks, clean cut on the Pot side, plenty of length. Will ship if you pay, no trades.


----------



## Guest

I was thinking of replying and telling him that he ruined the value by cutting.
He should've de-soldered it. Then maybe, he may get his asking price.


----------



## ZeroGravity

I'm not sure which is more disturbing, the $350 for $250 guitar new, or that the poor bastard paid $425, or perhaps that it was never "plaid"

Epiphone Special II | guitars | Sudbury | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

ZeroGravity said:


> I'm not sure which is more disturbing, the $350 for $250 guitar new, or that the poor bastard paid $425, or perhaps that it was never "plaid"
> 
> Epiphone Special II | guitars | Sudbury | Kijiji


If he really did pay $425 for it I hope whoever sold it to him at least bought him dinner before they screwed him. I mean it is only polite to do so right?


----------



## ZeroGravity

colchar said:


> If he really did pay $425 for it I hope whoever sold it to him at least bought him dinner before they screwed him. I mean it is only polite to do so right?


and a kiss goodnight.....


----------



## Lord-Humongous

First day back in Ottawa after being on vacation. Figured I'd check out what's up on Kijiji. 

Kirk Hammet Ouija Guitar | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


----------



## bzrkrage

Kijidiot etiquette 101.
If you come over to try out my amp & ask "do you have a pick?"
Give the F*^%ing pick back!!!
Edit: must keep picks in kangaroo scrotum pouch-bag from now on.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## 10409

Random guitar
clearly cheap quality
current listings for same make/model on internet in the 75$ price range
asking 2500$


----------



## colchar

mike_oxbig said:


> Random guitar
> clearly cheap quality
> current listings for same make/model on internet in the 75$ price range
> asking 2500$



Surely that must be a typo and the person missed the decimal point.


----------



## 10409

the same person is selling used childrens books for 4$ that are listed for 17 cents each on amazon so i'm guessing it's for real


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Lord-Humongous said:


> First day back in Ottawa after being on vacation. Figured I'd check out what's up on Kijiji.
> 
> Kirk Hammet Ouija Guitar | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71841


I don't know what it is (and this Kirk Hammet guitar is easily ridiculous despite this trend), but everything seems to cost more in Gatineau. Not sure why, but something I've noticed a few times (not based on asking prices, but actual sales).


----------



## ZeroGravity

Here's a deal, an $800 Squier, and a Bullet no less. Given the part of town it's in gotta be a crackhead.....

FENDER GUITAR FOR SALE | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

ZeroGravity said:


> Here's a deal, an $800 Squier, and a Bullet no less. Given the part of town it's in gotta be a crackhead.....
> 
> FENDER GUITAR FOR SALE | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



Somebody needs to put down the pipe before logging onto Kijiji.


----------



## bzrkrage

ZeroGravity said:


> Here's a deal, an $800 Squier, and a Bullet no less. Given the part of town it's in gotta be a crackhead.....
> 
> FENDER GUITAR FOR SALE | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Wow! And it's gone! (Please tell me it's not sold to someone , well, who's not a Kijidiot)


Sent from my "other" other brain.


----------



## bzrkrage

Not really a "WTF" c but WTF?!? Angus down NOT play an Affinity Squier Strat!!!
Signed/played Ac/dc Angus Young guitar | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Hamstrung

never mind...


----------



## Chitmo

Me thinks he overvalued his guitar....

1988 Telecaster | guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji

... quite eye arresting ! 

made by Cort 

Northern Ash capped quarter cut Alder body; double bound body. 

maple neck with bit of bird's eye 

GHS Tele pickups---no coil hum 

Tilt neck adjustment ---1988--wow 

TRADE for hollow-body guitar with a Gibson neck such as an Epiphone ES 339... or an ES 135... or CASH 

(photo here off internet---mine has finer Ash top and bottom... will post photos tomorrow) 

---old but as new Voyageur soft case with interior neck rest in it---


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I've been seeing this on ebay for about half a year and I LOL every time. For this much, you can get the actual amp (or at least the smaller YBA1; def for $100 more you could get a non-minty YBA3 if not a 3A - either way the cab is the same; not sure how the seller can tell the diff actually):

1970 Traynor YBA-3 - YBA-3A head cabinet with Skipper fan - STELLAR CONDITION!! | eBay

Just the cabinet (and fan)! for C$400 (US$300)!!!!

(I coulda swore the price has been creeping up over the last few months; like it started close to reasonable - never understood that about some online sellers: "it didn't sell; I should jack up the price until it does").


----------



## bzrkrage

Because a DS-1 is not awesome enough.......









And the SD-1L!!!!










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## colchar

Custom Swamp Ash Fender Guitar | guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji



Fender????


----------



## colchar

$100 for a used pedal that sells for $94 brand new?!?!


EHX Soul Food Overdrive Pedal with Box | amps, pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Granny Gremlin

bzrkrage said:


> Because a DS-1 is not awesome enough.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the SD-1L!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


LOL. A DS-1 totally isn't vintage BUT, the SD-1 is the 'lead' voicing from the SD-2 Dual Overdrive (I miss my old one; don't think I should have sold that)


----------



## colchar

This one can't be for real:


VINTAGE TRAYNOR BASS AMP COMBO


----------



## colchar

I hate people whose asking price is higher than what the item sold for when brand new:

Frender Stratocaster - HSS | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Steadfastly

colchar said:


> I hate people whose asking price is higher than what the item sold for when brand new:
> 
> Frender Stratocaster - HSS | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


They usually haven't done their homework.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> This one can't be for real:
> 
> 
> VINTAGE TRAYNOR BASS AMP COMBO


I was happy to get $90 for my TS 25B last summer.
Did I shortchange myself? lol.


----------



## colchar

$360 for a used solid state Traynor that sold for well under $300 when new?!?!


CHECK THIS OUT !! MUSIC STUFF | amps, pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> $360 for a used solid state Traynor that sold for well under $300 when new?!?!


It's been edited down to $250.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> It's been edited down to $250.



Still way overpriced but at least the seller is starting to grab a clue.


----------



## R_Rick

Something about this ad made me laugh. Maybe it's the 'clean and in good shape" Egyptian guy or the massage he's looking for.


----------



## Mooh

colchar said:


> Still way overpriced but at least the seller is starting to grab a clue.


I got mine for $100 from someone in London. It's a pretty good amp for occasional or student use, though I put an Eminence speaker in it.


----------



## colchar

Mooh said:


> I got mine for $100 from someone in London. It's a pretty good amp for occasional or student use, though I put an Eminence speaker in it.



I used to have one of the 15 watt versions. In fact, I think I had two. They are good amps for what they are (much better than many solid state amps), but that seller is delusional.


----------



## Mooh

colchar said:


> I used to have one of the 15 watt versions. In fact, I think I had two. They are good amps for what they are (much better than many solid state amps), but that seller is delusional.


Much better clean, the distortion is too solid-state-ish, but the chorus isn't half bad.


----------



## jdto

This guy's a little bit...ambitious.
www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/gibson-les-paul-goldtop-2011-traditional/1237360853

Where is he seeing new Trads for $3400? LOL


----------



## Lord-Humongous

When he describes it as costing a fraction of a '57 RI, that fraction would be 9/10ths.


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> This guy's a little bit...ambitious.
> www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/gibson-les-paul-goldtop-2011-traditional/1237360853
> 
> Where is he seeing new Trads for $3400? LOL



He says "no scams" but his own ad is complete bullshit.


----------



## Guest

Handmade styrofoam beer cap guitar $60
Great conversation piece for a man cave


----------



## bzrkrage

"Unwanted gift"?!? What? Are you a moron?!?










Sent from my "other" other brain.


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> "Unwanted gift"?!? What? Are you a moron?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my "other" other brain.



If it was an unwanted gift he should regift it - to me!!!!


----------



## Guest

bzrkrage said:


> "Unwanted gift"?!? What? Are you a moron?!?


Because .. they're um, supposed to be black. Am I right!?


----------



## greco

bzrkrage said:


> "Unwanted gift"?!? What? Are you a moron?!?


Maybe a wife (or ex-wife) is selling this ?


----------



## colchar

greco said:


> Maybe a wife (or ex-wife) is selling this ?



Nah, they would sell for less.


----------



## colchar

Oh look, an electricity guitar:


Epiphone Les Paul Electricity Guitar. We Sell Used Musical instruments. 113862 | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

This guy doesn't seem to realize that 2017s are selling for $799. 2008s like his? Not so much.


Mint Sunburst Fender Stratocaster Standard | guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Wanted: Looking for a $3000 get in 'n' go car

Posting this again .... looking for a $3000 1965-1978 car that I can gas'n'go this spring and summer .... first of all,
here what I DON'T WANT OR WILL NOT REPLY TO : Lincolns, Cadillacs, Nissans, vans, parts cars, kit cars, bikes,
'90's anything, project cars, lost ownerships, fiberglass, 4X4'S, trades, .... you get the picture... $3K won't get me a
'69 Camaro or a '67 Mustang, I know that.... what I want is something more mainstream that I can put some chrome
slots ( if you know what these are, you understand what I mean by this ad) on , hang a Royal Pine air freshener on its
rear view mirror, and drive , rain or shine, gravel or pavement, night or day. I want something that wasn't given a
second look to by car guys 35 years ago; a '74 Apollo, '71 Hornet, '78 Caravelle, '77 Matador X, '75 Maverick, '76 Aspen ....
you get the idea. Not looking to take it to car shows. Not looking for your opinion. Not looking to be hosed by someone
flogging a cobbled-together driveway queen. I want something as close to stock as possible that I can drive and enjoy.
So, whaddya got ?

His ad from a month earlier

Hi ... looking to spend around $3000 on something I can get in and drive this spring. That won't get me a '57 Chev, a
'69 Mustang, or a '70 Charger, but I am open to hearing what you have that's not a "collector's car". '77 Impala Coupe ?
'76 Matador ? '75 Apollo ? '71 Biscayne ? '66 Strato Chief ? '72 Comet ? What have you ? Not looking for something that
needs $5000 to get roadworthy. Want a gas'n'go car/wagon/truck. I'll entertain all replies but if you're way off the mark
(over the $3000 range, a restoration project, anything 1990's, rolling chassis, or a Lincoln) I won't reply.
For those that are in the running send pics or I won't reply. Looking for something 1962-1979. Questions ?


----------



## colchar

Custom guitar knob | guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> Oh look, an electricity guitar:
> 
> 
> Epiphone Les Paul Electricity Guitar. We Sell Used Musical instruments. 113862 | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


That's an autocorrection issue. 

Stupid autocorrect changes electric to all sorts of things all the time, sadly


----------



## Farmboyjo

Jamdog said:


> That's an autocorrection issue.
> 
> Stupid autocorrect changes electric to all sorts of things all the time, sadly


Autocorrect also sometimes changes Epiphany, Epiphany, Epiphany... Oh nevermind...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

1941 Schwerer Gustav 1 OF 2 EVER BUILT $100,000

Selling my WW2 collector's vehicle. Family heirloom.

Your chance to own a piece of history and show it off at the Legion (especially bingo night!)

Everything runs well, just needs oil change and turret realignment. Floor boards could use some attention.

Decomission to post-war spec as per Canadian law.

Wife wants garage space back, kids don't have the room for it.


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> That's an autocorrection issue.
> 
> Stupid autocorrect changes electric to all sorts of things all the time, sadly



I realized it was autocorrect, I was just making fun of the fact that they were too lazy to catch the error.


----------



## Guest

OLD CAMARO-TOW OUT AS IS *Free*

I found some shitty ass car in my parking lot so i was like what the hell might
as well give it to a nygga in need. Just come with a tow truck or some shyt in
the middle of the night. I dont know if someone still actually owns the car so
i mean like... try not to get caught. The entire interior looks like a rats 4ss hole 
and i think a homeless man or two f4pped in there a few time, when i camewith 
a black light that shyt glowed like it was radioactive or someshyt.
Yous gonna have to restore it.


----------



## jb welder

WTF would he go in there with a black light for?


----------



## Guest

Vintage Lawn Chairs

4 available. $25.00 each on choice


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Vintage Lawn Chairs
> 
> 4 available. $25.00 each on choice



Good grief.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Good grief.


And to think, how many of those we tossed into the garbage over the years.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> And to think, how many of those we tossed into the garbage over the years.



True.

And based on the use of the term 'vintage' in the ad the first thing I thought was 'that guy _has_ to be a guitar player'. Or maybe a drummer because who else would be so desperate for cash that they would try to sell those things?


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> And based on the use of the term 'vintage' in the ad the first thing I thought was 'that guy _has_ to be a guitar player'.


It's in the 'classic cars' section.
You know, to sit on behind your 'vintage vehicle' at the Father's Day Show n' Shine.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> It's in the 'classic cars' section.
> You know, to sit on behind your 'vintage vehicle' at the Father's Day Show n' Shine.



Ah, I wasn't thinking of those car guys but now it makes sense.


----------



## greco

How does one get a pic like this?

Samick SU-108P Piano | pianos, keyboards | Guelph | Kijiji

In excellent condition. Includes manual, bench, and original receipt ($2900).

Best offer takes it.


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> How does one get a pic like this?


Made by Salvador Dali?


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Made by Salvador Dali?


Truly capable of playing ascending and descending scales from a height perspective.


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> Made by Salvador Dali?


...or Frank Gehry


----------



## colchar

Another delusional seller:


Marshall 35wat amp


----------



## bzrkrage

colchar said:


> Another delusional seller:
> 
> 
> Marshall 35wat amp


Maybe it comes with a brick of gold or $380 taped to the speaker.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> 1941 Schwerer Gustav 1 OF 2 EVER BUILT $100,000
> 
> Selling my WW2 collector's vehicle. Family heirloom.
> 
> Your chance to own a piece of history and show it off at the Legion (especially bingo night!)
> 
> Everything runs well, just needs oil change and turret realignment. Floor boards could use some attention.
> 
> Decomission to post-war spec as per Canadian law.
> 
> Wife wants garage space back, kids don't have the room for it.


Without shells it's not worth that much.


----------



## bzrkrage

I know, it autocorrected, but funny.

2013 Gibson LPJ Costumised on Kijiji 
2013 Gibson LPJ Costumised | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary.


----------



## jb welder

This seller has a whole treasure trove of stuff:

1959 Fender Tweed Deluxe Wire - Bassman Super Champ 1958 57 | eBay


----------



## Lincoln

jb welder said:


> This seller has a whole treasure trove of stuff:
> 
> 1959 Fender Tweed Deluxe Wire - Bassman Super Champ 1958 57 | eBay


is he joking or serious? I can't tell.

The guy has got to be legit right? He's also selling Jimi Hendrix action figures


----------



## jb welder

Lincoln said:


> is he joking or serious? I can't tell.
> 
> The guy has got to be legit right? He's also selling Jimi Hendrix action figures


Let's just say he's not in on the joke.


----------



## mhammer

I won't make fun or roll my eyes at this particular vendor, but I think they are really undermining their ability to sell the items. I understand the desire to not be bothered with having to sell all the individual pedals, but the thing is that pedals can be such an individual taste, it seems unreasonable to me to expect a single buyer to want every single thing on that pedalboard, or be willing to undertake the task of having to sell off the individual pedals they don't personally want.

Pedal board with pedals for electric guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## bzrkrage

mhammer said:


> I won't make fun or roll my eyes at this particular vendor, but I think they are really undermining their ability to sell the items. I understand the desire to not be bothered with having to sell all the individual pedals, but the thing is that pedals can be such an individual taste, it seems unreasonable to me to expect a single buyer to want every single thing on that pedalboard, or be willing to undertake the task of having to sell off the individual pedals they don't personally want.
> 
> Pedal board with pedals for electric guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


And put them straight!!! Golg-darnit!! The OCD in me is killing me!!! (Well Dave, actually)









Oh & take a golg-darn semi decent photograph!!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guest

Signed, Framed Toronto Maple Leafs Fender Guitar. This item is 100% authentic.
$22,000


----------



## davetcan

Well it's certainly killing this Dave 



bzrkrage said:


> And put them straight!!! Golg-darnit!! The OCD in me is killing me!!! (Well Dave, actually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh & take a golg-darn semi decent photograph!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


----------



## greco

[QUOTE="laristotle, post: 1280825, member: ....100% authentic.
$22,000[/QUOTE]

Can you imagine what this could be worth if they ever win the Stanley Cup!!!
It might be truly vintage by that time...LOL


----------



## bzrkrage

Fender 5c3 1951 on Kijiji 
Fender 5c3 1951 | amps, pedals | Calgary | Kijiji


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Signed, Framed Toronto Maple Leafs Fender Guitar. This item is 100% authentic.
> $22,000
> 
> View attachment 81209
> 
> View attachment 81217


Unless it's played with on the ice during the playoff, I fail to see how this is worth more than half the price of a brand new telecaster.....


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> Fender 5c3 1951 on Kijiji
> Fender 5c3 1951 | amps, pedals | Calgary | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.



Price dictates condition? The idiot should have said condition dictates price.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Signed, Framed Toronto Maple Leafs Fender Guitar. This item is 100% authentic.
> $22,000
> 
> View attachment 81209
> 
> View attachment 81217




That same store had a fake Les Paul in there for the longest time, priced high even for a legit used LP.

I was in there one day looking at their used video games and figured out it was a fake within 30 seconds. I mentioned that fact to them and they claimed that their 'guitar guy' had verified that it was genuine. I told them that, if that had really happened, their guitar guy was a complete idiot who didn't know the first thing about Gibson guitars and then showed them all the signs of a fake. They ignored me and the thing stayed up.

Their used video games are overpriced too so I go elsewhere for those.

I will be driving past the store in a couple of hours, maybe I should go point out to them why that guitar isn't worth $22k. Or screw it, let the delusional bastards keep it in inventory forever.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> That same store had a fake Les Paul in there for the longest time, priced high even for a legit used LP.
> 
> I was in there one day looking at their used video games and figured out it was a fake within 30 seconds. I mentioned that fact to them and they claimed that their 'guitar guy' had verified that it was genuine. I told them that, if that had really happened, their guitar guy was a complete idiot who didn't know the first thing about Gibson guitars and then showed them all the signs of a fake. They ignored me and the thing stayed up.
> 
> Their used video games are overpriced too so I go elsewhere for those.
> 
> I will be driving past the store in a couple of hours, maybe I should go point out to them why that guitar isn't worth $22k. Or screw it, let the delusional bastards keep it in inventory forever.


Call the cops on them about selling a fake guitar as real.


----------



## davetcan

I thought '53 was first year of production? 



bzrkrage said:


> Fender 5c3 1951 on Kijiji
> Fender 5c3 1951 | amps, pedals | Calgary | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


----------



## colchar

Someone is delusional:


Fender Stratocaster(MIM)W/upgrades | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Someone is delusional:


whatever it was, is gone now.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> whatever it was, is gone now.



It was a MIM Standard Strat that was selling for an asking price of $800 which was justified because of upgrades - pickups, knobs, and pick guard were all allegedly US made.


----------



## dmc69

colchar said:


> That same store had a fake Les Paul in there for the longest time, priced high even for a legit used LP.
> 
> I was in there one day looking at their used video games and figured out it was a fake within 30 seconds. I mentioned that fact to them and they claimed that their 'guitar guy' had verified that it was genuine. I told them that, if that had really happened, their guitar guy was a complete idiot who didn't know the first thing about Gibson guitars and then showed them all the signs of a fake. They ignored me and the thing stayed up.
> 
> Their used video games are overpriced too so I go elsewhere for those.
> 
> I will be driving past the store in a couple of hours, maybe I should go point out to them why that guitar isn't worth $22k. Or screw it, let the delusional bastards keep it in inventory forever.


I remember when you could actually get a good deal at that store. I bought a Traynor YCV50 Blue for $360, taxes included.


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> I remember when you could actually get a good deal at that store. I bought a Traynor YCV50 Blue for $360, taxes included.



Those days are long gone. Their stock is crap and their prices are stupid. They regularly have used pedals selling for more than they cost new.


----------



## 1SweetRide

No different from Reverb where the prices of new gear is mostly well in excess of what you can get it for from a music shop. Or, the price for a pedal is really good but they charge $125.00 in shipping.


----------



## dmc69

Thought you guys might get a kick out of this. I'm selling something, I told the guy it's first come first serve. I will not wait on someone who offers me less than asking price and does not have a firm day to come and pick up. I gave him a heads up that today someone is coming to check it out. You know, it's probably courteous to update a potential buyer. He goes on this rant:

_*So absolutely fucking sick of craigslist and people in the GTA
all fucking morons
no edicat
no manners
stiffing people all the time
telling someone its yours 
then someone else is coming to get it
really
fuck you
keep it
thank god for my US counterparts
and thats why I buy US
maybe he wont even buy it tonight*
_
Since when is something yours when you have not purchased it? Gave me a good laugh out of it, and I couldn't resist replying.

_*Lol. Have a good one. *_

His reply:

*What part of move on didnt you understand*

I really couldn't help it. one more reply.

*LOL. You're the one getting mad. I said have a good day. *

His comeback was so good, I may have gotten butthurt for a second.

*Stretch.....................yawn.....................sorry did you say something*

Long story short, if you guys run into Audio FX Recording Studios, be ready to deal with a 12 year old who knows a thing or two about EDICAT. 

_
_


----------



## 1SweetRide

Sounds like Fulltone rants. Sure it wasn't Michael Fuller?


----------



## dmc69

I just looked the guy up. Wow, he does give off the same vibe.


----------



## dmc69

Update: the other guy bought the item an hour ago. It looks like Mr. Audio FX's curse upon me didn't work.


----------



## Guest

dmc69 said:


> I just looked the guy up. Wow, he does give off the same vibe.


I found nothing...


----------



## dmc69

Player99 said:


> I found nothing...


If you google Michael Fuller Fulltone, you will find within the first few results the kind of "service" he provides his customers. Telling them off, cussing at them, etc...


----------



## Guest

dmc69 said:


> If you google Michael Fuller Fulltone, you will find within the first few results the kind of "service" he provides his customers. Telling them off, cussing at them, etc...


Oh I thought they found something about Audio FX Recording Studios. I have read about Fuller.


----------



## dmc69

Player99 said:


> Oh I thought they found something about Audio FX Recording Studios. I have read about Fuller.


Audio FX Recording Studios isn't big enough to have rants against him. This may very well be the first. When you google Audio FX Recording Studio, on the right hand side, it'll show you a google map location of where they are... and it's a residential house.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Player99 said:


> I found nothing...


Search on "Fulltone Owner".


----------



## 1SweetRide

dmc69 said:


> Audio FX Recording Studios isn't big enough to have rants against him. This may very well be the first. When you google Audio FX Recording Studio, on the right hand side, it'll show you a google map location of where they are... and it's a residential house.


Nothing wrong with that. Wampler Pedals are freakin' amazing and he runs his business from his home.


----------



## GTmaker

a recent response to an item I had for sale on kijiji.
G.

_Yes the check will not bee bounce and am okay with the price and if you're okay with my form of payment kindly get back with the following information 's for me to issue the payment to you immediately:
Full name... Full address.... City... State... Zip code... phone number...
as soon as i receive the requires details from you i will immediately instruct my secretary to proceed with the issuance of the-$180 to your name and mailed to your address. And also,, don't worry about the pick up, i know a forwarding courier services here that will pick it up. And it would be done after you've got your check cashed. I will be waiting for your response soonest as i want the item as soon as possible. I am really interested because i want to get it for my in law who would be celebrating his birthday soonest ,i wouldn't want to loose it because this is like a surprise package for my inlaw so i wouldn't mind a $20 extra for you for the item so you can be able to hold the item for me and also tell other interested parties that it has been sold .if this is okay with get back with the information._


----------



## greco

GTmaker said:


> a recent response to an item I had for sale on kijiji.
> G.
> 
> _Yes the check will not bee bounce and am okay with the price and if you're okay with my form of payment kindly get back with the following information 's for me to issue the payment to you immediately:
> Full name... Full address.... City... State... Zip code... phone number...
> as soon as i receive the requires details from you i will immediately instruct my secretary to proceed with the issuance of the-$180 to your name and mailed to your address. And also,, don't worry about the pick up, i know a forwarding courier services here that will pick it up. And it would be done after you've got your check cashed. I will be waiting for your response soonest as i want the item as soon as possible. I am really interested because i want to get it for my in law who would be celebrating his birthday soonest ,i wouldn't want to loose it because this is like a surprise package for my inlaw so i wouldn't mind a $20 extra for you for the item so you can be able to hold the item for me and also tell other interested parties that it has been sold .if this is okay with get back with the information._


Congrats on selling your item so soonest!


----------



## keto

It makes me chuckle when it's 'the item' you are selling, never specifically mentioning it by name. Too lazy to personalize the spam.


----------



## 1SweetRide

GTmaker said:


> a recent response to an item I had for sale on kijiji.
> G.
> 
> _Yes the check will not bee bounce and am okay with the price and if you're okay with my form of payment kindly get back with the following information 's for me to issue the payment to you immediately:
> Full name... Full address.... City... State... Zip code... phone number...
> as soon as i receive the requires details from you i will immediately instruct my secretary to proceed with the issuance of the-$180 to your name and mailed to your address. And also,, don't worry about the pick up, i know a forwarding courier services here that will pick it up. And it would be done after you've got your check cashed. I will be waiting for your response soonest as i want the item as soon as possible. I am really interested because i want to get it for my in law who would be celebrating his birthday soonest ,i wouldn't want to loose it because this is like a surprise package for my inlaw so i wouldn't mind a $20 extra for you for the item so you can be able to hold the item for me and also tell other interested parties that it has been sold .if this is okay with get back with the information._


Their secretary isn't doing a very good job of proofreading their correspondence. She should be fired


----------



## bzrkrage

"Dear Kijidiot.

Answer your damn ad responses!!!
Anything! Sorry, sold, on hold, too low or ANYTHING!"

That is all.


Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary.


----------



## Guest

Wacky but cool toilet seat guitar.sounds cool , ideal for slide, try your trades or make a offer.


----------



## DaddyDog

laristotle said:


> Wacky but cool toilet seat guitar.sounds cool , ideal for slide, try your trades or make a offer.


I bet the intonation is shitty.


----------



## bw66

Ad said:


> ... ideal for slide...





DaddyDog said:


> I bet the intonation is shitty.


Your phasing was much more entertaining than the ad's.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Wacky but cool toilet seat guitar.sounds cool , ideal for slide, try your trades or make a offer.



I wouldn't want it unless I could leave the seat up. I always leave the seat up. Just because.


----------



## Guest

Next up- The Urinal Tuba.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Wacky but cool toilet seat guitar.sounds cool , ideal for slide, try your trades or make a offer.


Perfect for the 'Brown' sound.


----------



## colchar

butterknucket said:


> Perfect for the 'Brown' sound.



You, Sir, win the internet for today.


----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> I wouldn't want it unless I could leave the seat up. I always leave the seat up. Just because.


I always put the lid down. And I repeatedly freak out: "YOU DIDN'T PUT THE LID DOWN !!! ".
If they can't be bothered to see that the seat is up, they likely won't notice the lid down either. 
After enough yelling about putting the lid down, and the realization that it takes as much effort to lift the lid as put down the seat, it becomes a non-issue.


----------



## LexxM3

Today Kijiji WTF is about Kijiji itself ... they've been screwing around with their basic search function output in the mobile app for a year and it now appears to have reached a completely unusable ridiculous near-conclusion ("near" because they've accidentally left something still valid on the output). See below. I am based in Kitchener. Out of the total of 4 things they are able to fit on the screen, 3 have nothing to do with Kitchener. Ads are not new, but for the last 6-9 months, everywhere in QC is considered to be within 30km of Kitchener. And now the eBay ads. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot.










Bonus: You known those annoying useless messages we all complain about? Like "still available" and "want to buy" with no other info? Well, those are now the default one click messages by Kijiji app. WTF?!


----------



## Jamdog

That Québec city store is annoying. I started to report its ads anytime I see them. They overpass regions and distance. Why would I want to buy in Levis something when I search "local" 

They are idiots at kijiji


----------



## colchar

LexxM3 said:


> Today Kijiji WTF is about Kijiji itself ... they've been screwing around with their basic search function output in the mobile app for a year and it now appears to have reached a completely unusable ridiculous near-conclusion ("near" because they've accidentally left something still valid on the output). See below. I am based in Kitchener. Out of the total of 4 things they are able to fit on the screen, 3 have nothing to do with Kitchener. Ads are not new, but for the last 6-9 months, everywhere in QC is considered to be within 30km of Kitchener. And now the eBay ads. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus: You known those annoying useless messages we all complain about? Like "still available" and "want to buy" with no other info? Well, those are now the default one click messages by Kijiji app. WTF?!




I hate the Ebay ads they have on there now.

As for the location thing, could that be your ISP? I know that whenever I go on a store's website and want to check stock on something in my local stores, I get stores that are nowhere near me even if I have previously set my location on the website. I finally realized that their websites are picking up my location from my ISP (Rogers) and is basing its local store recommendations on that. It is worse using my phone than on my computers at home, but both are bad for it.


----------



## 1SweetRide

My ads think I'm in Dieppe France for some reason.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

jb welder said:


> I always put the lid down. And I repeatedly freak out: "YOU DIDN'T PUT THE LID DOWN !!! ".
> If they can't be bothered to see that the seat is up, they likely won't notice the lid down either.
> After enough yelling about putting the lid down, and the realization that it takes as much effort to lift the lid as put down the seat, it becomes a non-issue.


I actually insist on lid down non-disingenuously: that shit sprays. Litterally (ever flushed while still sitting?). Your toothbrush is right there. As is yer face.


----------



## fretzel

Nothing like a repainted, gooped up, used Joyo pedal for $150.


Freakish Blues Alpha Drive on Kijiji Freakish Blues Alpha Drive | amps, pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## LexxM3

Granny Gremlin said:


> I actually insist on lid down non-disingenuously: that shit sprays. Litterally (ever flushed while still sitting?). Your toothbrush is right there. As is yer face.


Ask me to send you the peer-reviewed research on how long aerosolized bacteria remains airborne after a flush. Hint: if you guess "about an hour", you would be very very very low ...


----------



## LexxM3

colchar said:


> As for the location thing, could that be your ISP?


Decent guess, but a) Kijiji is using my GPS to figure out the postal code and then uses that, so not IP address, and b) I would normally have access to 3 ISPs: Rogers mobile, TekSavvy, and the work business one -- I know and have tested each one to localize within 100km of reality and TekSavvy doesn't even offer their services in QC. No, not ISP location problem in this case.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

LexxM3 said:


> Ask me to send you the peer-reviewed research on how long aerosolized bacteria remains airborne after a flush. Hint: if you guess "about an hour", you would be very very very low ...


I feel so vindicated right now.


----------



## LexxM3

Granny Gremlin said:


> I feel so vindicated right now.


The other shocking thing for me is that this research was actually relevant to my work in recent past.


----------



## colchar

LexxM3 said:


> The other shocking thing for me is that this research was actually relevant to my work in recent past.



If you are doing that kind of work you are either a janitor or you are perhaps doing some research at one of the universities in town.


----------



## LexxM3

colchar said:


> If you are doing that kind of work you are either a janitor or you are perhaps doing some research at one of the universities in town.


Nothing against janitors and I've come across some rather brilliant ones, but I have not yet come across one that gives enough crap [groan ] about their work to research aerosolization of fecal bacteria. LOL.


----------



## Jamdog

LexxM3 said:


> The other shocking thing for me is that this research was actually relevant to my work in recent past.


You work at a zoo, in the monkey den, and they fling fecal material?


----------



## colchar

This buyer is either a teenager or is overly optimistic:

Looking for Decent Amplifiers | amps, pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## LexxM3

Jamdog said:


> You work at a zoo, in the monkey den, and they fling fecal materials?


Ok, before this gets out of hand, I was interested in aerosolization of biomaterials, and it just happened that some of the clearest research was on toilet flush bacteria aerosolization. I wasn't (at the time) focused specifically on fecal matter aerosolization.


----------



## Jamdog

LexxM3 said:


> Ok, before this gets out of hand, I was interested in aerosolization of biomaterials, and it just happened that some of the clearest research was on toilet flush bacteria aerosolization. I wasn't (at the time) focused specifically on fecal matter aerosolization.


Soooo... The monkey fling all sorts of biomaterials?


----------



## colchar

LexxM3 said:


> Ok, before this gets out of hand, I was interested in aerosolization of biomaterials, and it just happened that some of the clearest research was on toilet flush bacteria aerosolization. I wasn't (at the time) focused specifically on fecal matter aerosolization.



Everyone who believes him put up your hand....nobody.....nobody at all?


----------



## jb welder

LexxM3 said:


> Ask me to send you the peer-reviewed research on how long aerosolized bacteria remains airborne after a flush. Hint: if you guess "about an hour", you would be very very very low ...


From what I recall the research also shows the range to be 6 to 8 ft. of travel for the airborne bacteria when flushing?


----------



## LexxM3

jb welder said:


> From what I recall the research also shows the range to be 6 to 8 ft. of travel for the airborne bacteria when flushing?


Yap!


----------



## colchar

Damn this thread took a weird turn...................


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> Damn this thread took a weird turn...................


Yeah, some sort of shitty twist of events


----------



## Guest

WOW!!! LQQK!!! AT THIS PIONEER "KP500" UNDERDASH FM/CASETTE DECK. $700

what a Gem the Vintage KP500 pioneer was in everyone's ride with Led Zepp / meatloaf cranked!!!! 
here's a chance to relive it and to match your classic. also comes with a brand new in the box Pioneer AD-302 
REMOTE CONTROL UNIT. $700.00 for both.and I am FIRM!!! on this im sure you understand.


----------



## Guest

Wanted: I want a Guitar.

I need a guitar because of my arthritic knuckles and to learn new things.
I can fix it up if necessary. I can pay $5 to $10 but free would be even
better if I need to buy strings for it.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Wanted: I want a Guitar.
> 
> I need a guitar because of my arthritic knuckles and to learn new things.
> I can fix it up if necessary. I can pay $5 to $10 but free would be even
> better if I need to buy strings for it.


Perhaps air guitar _is_ the right instrument for some people?


----------



## 1SweetRide

laristotle said:


> WOW!!! LQQK!!! AT THIS PIONEER "KP500" UNDERDASH FM/CASETTE DECK. $700
> 
> what a Gem the Vintage KP500 pioneer was in everyone's ride with Led Zepp / meatloaf cranked!!!!
> here's a chance to relive it and to match your classic. also comes with a brand new in the box Pioneer AD-302
> REMOTE CONTROL UNIT. $700.00 for both.and I am FIRM!!! on this im sure you understand.


When he said he's 'FIRM', I'm sure he's referring to his state of physical excitement as he plans what he's going to spend all that money on.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


>


It doesn't have bluetooth but it is longinthetooth.


----------



## colchar

Talk about delusional ($150 used at L&M):

G3X guitar amp simulator effect for ZOOMing (Japan Import) | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## 1SweetRide

colchar said:


> Talk about delusional ($150 used at L&M):
> 
> G3X guitar amp simulator effect for ZOOMing (Japan Import) | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Lol


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> WOW!!! LQQK!!! AT THIS PIONEER "KP500" UNDERDASH FM/CASETTE DECK. $700
> 
> what a Gem the Vintage KP500 pioneer was in everyone's ride with Led Zepp / meatloaf cranked!!!!
> here's a chance to relive it and to match your classic. also comes with a brand new in the box Pioneer AD-302
> REMOTE CONTROL UNIT. $700.00 for both.and I am FIRM!!! on this im sure you understand.


I guess he realized that the price is the problem.
Still $300 too much. IMO.

LQQK!!! make your classic complette PIONEER KP500 stereo $400

this is vintage and works great I think everyone or there
friends had one in the 70's so grab it while you can,
also has REMOTE made for this deck $400.00 for both.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Aww, the poor lad is no longer firm.


----------



## colchar

1SweetRide said:


> Aww, the poor lad is no longer firm.



There's a pill for that........................


----------



## 1SweetRide

colchar said:


> There's a pill for that........................


Lol, I was going to mention that. Back to the post, he'll be lucky to get $20.00 for it.


----------



## Guest

Selling my stoneroller 3000sx 135,000 BCE 

Selling my old car, had about 10,000,000 miles on it never had to change the wheels nore bakes!
Love this car it has served me well been to bed rock and back many times can't go wrong with this
beautiful car excellent fuel economy next to none brake downs! Great first car for you 16 year old!


----------



## Guest

Coolest looking bass ever "avengers"

To all the comic book or fans of the movies or just fans of cool gear.
This one of a kind hand done AVENGERS bass guitar not only looks cool
it sounds great tear drop shaped like the old vox guitar. You'll never
see one of these anywhere someone spent a lot of time making this one.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Wanted: I want a Guitar.
> 
> I need a guitar because of my arthritic knuckles and to learn new things.
> I can fix it up if necessary. I can pay $5 to $10 but free would be even
> better if I need to buy strings for it.


I have a guitar that fits that description!


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> I have a guitar that fits that description!


The ad's gone.
Either he found one or he gave up.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Selling my stoneroller 3000sx 135,000 BCE
> 
> Selling my old car, had about 10,000,000 miles on it never had to change the wheels nore bakes!
> Love this car it has served me well been to bed rock and back many times can't go wrong with this
> beautiful car excellent fuel economy next to none brake downs! Great first car for you 16 year old!




That thing is awesome and maybe _that_ is the car the Ontario government meant to put the lien on instead of that elderly lady's mini van???


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Coolest looking bass ever "avengers"
> 
> To all the comic book or fans of the movies or just fans of cool gear.
> This one of a kind hand done AVENGERS bass guitar not only looks cool
> it sounds great tear drop shaped like the old vox guitar. You'll never
> see one of these anywhere someone spent a lot of time making this one.


OMG, I hope someone didn't sacrifice a jazz bass to make that cartoon.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> The ad's gone.
> Either he found one or he gave up.


Ah shucks!


----------



## 1SweetRide

Looks like a badly wrapped Christmas present.


----------



## dmc69

Is it just me or did we recently get a new, larger wave of idiots quoting things that aren't the same as the item you're selling, and then demanding we lower our prices to match said product?


----------



## 1SweetRide

dmc69 said:


> Is it just me or did we recently get a new, larger wave of idiots quoting things that aren't the same as the item you're selling, and then demanding we lower our prices to match said product?


Saw that when I listed a vehicle for sale. When I did some digging saw that the one they said was cheaper had three times the mileage and half the options. They must think we are stupid.


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> Is it just me or did we recently get a new, larger wave of idiots quoting things that aren't the same as the item you're selling, and then demanding we lower our prices to match said product?



I had someone give me a litany of things that were allegedly wrong with a model of amp I was looking to trade. I asked why he was interested in one if they were supposedly such pieces of crap.


----------



## colchar

This guy is full of shit and is delusional about the price:

Marshall SL5 | amps, pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## dcole

colchar said:


> This guy is full of shit and is delusional about the price:
> 
> Marshall SL5 | amps, pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


Recent eBay sales indicate around what he is asking. Utterly ridiculous either way for an amp like this.


----------



## colchar

dcole said:


> Recent eBay sales indicate around what he is asking. Utterly ridiculous either way for an amp like this.



Utterly ridiculous doesn't even begin to cover it. My 100 watt made in England Marshall pisses all over that one and my model goes for less.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> This guy is full of shit and is delusional about the price:
> 
> Marshall SL5 | amps, pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


lol "Price firm but will negotiate." Is it firm or not?


----------



## colchar

Player99 said:


> lol "Price firm but will negotiate." Is it firm or not?



I hadn't even noticed that. What a moron.


----------



## jdto

Yeah, didn't they sell for around that new?


----------



## Lincoln

Player99 said:


> lol "Price firm but will negotiate." Is it firm or not?


I think that means he's willing to go higher but not lower.


----------



## dmc69

Listed something for $150. Guy offers $100. I say fine, whatever on the condition he comes and picks it up. He agrees, and asks me to confirm the price with him again. $100, yes. 

I'm not home, so I said please call my brother, he will give it to you. He messages me 30 mins before scheduled time and says since I'm picking it up, can I have it for $80. Me: no, we agreed on $100. I won't sell for less than $100. 

My brother calls me and says the guy called, but why is he talking about price? I tell him $100, we agreed on this, no less. If he wants to be a dick about it, he can go home empty handed. 

Guy shows up, tries to give my brother $80. My brother says no, it's $100. They guy tries to tell my brother otherwise, but my brother holds his ground. Then he says I only have another $10 on me, let's make it $90. Still a firm no. He goes into a story of how he doesn't have the cash on him, he'd have to visit a bank to pull it out etc... My bro says that's cool, you either go do that but I'm not accepting less than $100 as agreed. Rather suddenly, and miraculously, he had an extra $20 in his car. WOW! What a scumbag.


----------



## Guest

I had someone come over for an 'agreed on' price too.
He offered less (not by much) when he showed up.
Didn't bother me much though. It was bartered through a friend. 
I figure that I'll get a deal someday down the road.


----------



## Guest

I am learning how to negotiate the price down here. Thank you.


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> Listed something for $150. Guy offers $100. I say fine, whatever on the condition he comes and picks it up. He agrees, and asks me to confirm the price with him again. $100, yes.
> 
> I'm not home, so I said please call my brother, he will give it to you. He messages me 30 mins before scheduled time and says since I'm picking it up, can I have it for $80. Me: no, we agreed on $100. I won't sell for less than $100.
> 
> My brother calls me and says the guy called, but why is he talking about price? I tell him $100, we agreed on this, no less. If he wants to be a dick about it, he can go home empty handed.
> 
> Guy shows up, tries to give my brother $80. My brother says no, it's $100. They guy tries to tell my brother otherwise, but my brother holds his ground. Then he says I only have another $10 on me, let's make it $90. Still a firm no. He goes into a story of how he doesn't have the cash on him, he'd have to visit a bank to pull it out etc... My bro says that's cool, you either go do that but I'm not accepting less than $100 as agreed. Rather suddenly, and miraculously, he had an extra $20 in his car. WOW! What a scumbag.



Are you surprised?


----------



## colchar

I have something up for sale or trade. I specifically mentioned which guitars I might be interested in, or perhaps even a tube amp. But this was the first response I got:

_Would you trade for a 12 ft aluminum boat converted in a bass boat. full deck and 2 seats. carpeted floor. with trailer in very good condition and a 45lb minnkota trolling motor 2 years old. and battery_


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> I have something up for sale or trade. I specifically mentioned which guitars I might be interested in, or perhaps even a tube amp. But this was the first response I got:
> 
> _Would you trade for a 12 ft aluminum boat converted in a bass boat. full deck and 2 seats. carpeted floor. with trailer in very good condition and a 45lb minnkota trolling motor 2 years old. and battery_


Accept the offer with the condition of 'free lifetime access' to his lakefront launch?


----------



## Guest

Fender champion special design 12" speaker $739.

This speaker is made by Eminence for fender. and is in new like condition
with very good tone as the champion 40 is reknown for 50W-8ohms..
never abused and only used for a short time


----------



## 1SweetRide

I have lost faith in humanity's ability to find its way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Fender champion special design 12" speaker $739.
> 
> This speaker is made by Eminence for fender. and is in new like condition
> with very good tone as the champion 40 is reknown for 50W-8ohms..
> never abused and only used for a short time



I wonder what they were smoking when they came up with that asking price?


----------



## mister.zed

colchar said:


> I wonder what they were smoking when they came up with that asking price?


Probably hemp speaker cones.


----------



## colchar

The idiot above who offered me the bass boat in trade has now contacted me again offering a 42" flat screen TV. Apparently he isn't capable of reading ads, or realizing that his offers are being ignored.


----------



## High/Deaf

colchar said:


> The idiot above who offered me the bass boat in trade has now contacted me again offering a 42" flat screen TV. Apparently he isn't capable of reading ads, or realizing that his offers are being ignored.


Have you considered taking his 42" TV in trade ................... on something like an anvil or a case of Spam or something else from left field? Kind of fighting ignorant with ignorant?


----------



## capnjim

Whenever I get goofy trade offers, I reply all excited, like sure!!! That would be awesome!!!
You just need to add a bit of cash. And the bit of cash I tell them is always my asking price.


----------



## Diablo

dmc69 said:


> Listed something for $150. Guy offers $100. I say fine, whatever on the condition he comes and picks it up. He agrees, and asks me to confirm the price with him again. $100, yes.
> 
> I'm not home, so I said please call my brother, he will give it to you. He messages me 30 mins before scheduled time and says since I'm picking it up, can I have it for $80. Me: no, we agreed on $100. I won't sell for less than $100.
> 
> My brother calls me and says the guy called, but why is he talking about price? I tell him $100, we agreed on this, no less. If he wants to be a dick about it, he can go home empty handed.
> 
> Guy shows up, tries to give my brother $80. My brother says no, it's $100. They guy tries to tell my brother otherwise, but my brother holds his ground. Then he says I only have another $10 on me, let's make it $90. Still a firm no. He goes into a story of how he doesn't have the cash on him, he'd have to visit a bank to pull it out etc... My bro says that's cool, you either go do that but I'm not accepting less than $100 as agreed. Rather suddenly, and miraculously, he had an extra $20 in his car. WOW! What a scumbag.


That's definitely a "tactic" some buyers use.
Similar happened to me twice.

First time, I advertise some of my dirt bike gear I wasn't using...email back and forth with a guy, negotiate a fair discount and meeting. At the meeting a guy in a pickup pulls up with a 12 yr old kid. Turns out that the kid was the one I was dealing with, shocked me because this was adult size L gear. but his step dad starts renegotiating the already negotiated price. I lose my patience because it was already nearly a give away and frankly not worth the headache. I thank them for wasting my time and throw (literally) the gear in my trunk...about to drive away and the step dad stops me and says ok, we'll do it at the earlier agreed price. Lesson here, you never know who youre dealing with.

Second time, I'm selling an old project car (corvette)....negotiate with a guy through email, he shows up with his trailer and mechanic, they go through everything, I throw in a bunch of extra stuff related to the car they can prob use. suddenly he starts renegotiating price. I say to him "have I misrepresented the car in some way or is it not what you were expecting?" he says no. Then I say the price is what we discussed, take it or leave it, I have another buyer at that price that can come tomorrow if you don't. the jerk takes the car. Before this I mentioned to him I had some other parts related to the car that I would give him when I searched through my garage. 3 weeks later he emails me telling me the car is fine, hes happy with his purchase (he fixes and flips cars for cash) and if I found those other parts...I said no.
lesson here: I did find them, I just threw them in the trash instead. Theres a price you pay for pissing me off.


----------



## capnjim

You have to be tough. I made a guy drive to a bank machine once for 20$. We agreed on a really low price...he was really annoying the entire time. I finally give in to his low offer, and he has the nerve to show up with 20$ less. His excuse??
I live too far from him and it cost him 20$ gas.


----------



## Diablo

capnjim said:


> You have to be tough. I made a guy drive to a bank machine once for 20$. We agreed on a really low price...he was really annoying the entire time. I finally give in to his low offer, and he has the nerve to show up with 20$ less. His excuse??
> I live too far from him and it cost him 20$ gas.


something buyers forget...when you genuinely dislike them/their tactics, youre more likely to be a hardass or tell them to get lost.


----------



## capnjim

Diablo said:


> something buyers forget...when you genuinely dislike them/their tactics, youre more likely to be a hardass or tell them to get lost.


Exactly. One of the reasons I buy and sell so much is I like meeting the people who do the same kind of thing. I have actually lowered my agreed on price several times because the buyer was so nice.
I had a guy last week deliver a guitar, as he was in my neck of the woods, and I paid him and handed him an extra 5 bucks for the delivery. The look on his face, it was like he won the lottery!


----------



## dcole

Better jump on it before its gone:

Peavey Bandit 112 amp and 112sx ext. RARE | amps, pedals | Regina | Kijiji


----------



## troyhead

Some further clarification here would be helpful to warrant the asking price.

Fender Telecaster
Mint condition! Humbuckers installed, only "played" a couple times and sounds great! Mainly been used as a display piece, comes with case and stand! Selling for a friend.
$3000

Fender Stratacaster
Mint condition original contour body with an extra set of humbuckers installed! Comes with case and stand! Selling for a friend.
$2700

I wonder what it means that a guitar has been "played". And I hope that's a really nice stand that they come with.


----------



## Guest

1981 Tokai Love Rock LS-120. $4000.


----------



## Guncho

Yeah it really seems like on Kijiji you have to artificially inflate your asking price as people just cannot handle not "getting a deal".

Funny Kijiji story:
I was selling a Metallica box set and the guy texts me and says "I'm parked in front of your house". I replied with, "Ok well come on up?", "he replied with "I have no arms or legs". Ok fair enough, I delivered it to his car.


----------



## Jamdog

Not sure I trust this guy... 



NEW MALMSTEEN STYLE SCALLOPED STRAT NECK - FREE SHIPPING




Price: 100 $

For sale is a brand new never used Yngwie Malmsteen style Fender Stratocaster neck. This is a made in China copy not the real thing...but it is very well made and excellent quality. Nice scallop job and fret job. It has a pre-slotted brass nut installed and a very nice high gloss finish.

The price is $100 with free shipping anywhere in Quebec. Payment by PayPal only. No local pickup and no other method of payment accepted. I ship within 24 hours of receiving payment and you will receive it in 1 business day.


----------



## Jamdog

I seem to have issues posting the link?


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> 1981 Tokai Love Rock LS-120. $4000.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> 1981 Tokai Love Rock LS-120. $4000.


Yea, that would sound great through an $800 Bandit. All you'd need then is a $300 TU-2 and your good to go.


----------



## dcole

Guncho said:


> Funny Kijiji story:
> I was selling a Metallica box set and the guy texts me and says "I'm parked in front of your house". I replied with, "Ok well come on up?", "he replied with "I have no arms or legs". Ok fair enough, I delivered it to his car.


Did they really have no arms and legs?


----------



## Guest

Car masters of distruction

Do you own a hot rod,rat rod,muscle car, or any type of classic car and look at it and think........
i think im gonna freshen it up get it a fresh new paint job...maybe do a couple new mods?? Well if
the answer is yes.........keep your ride the furthest away from xtremeline customs unless you want a
highschool shop class type of quality job.....but hey boys and girls if thats what your looking for
and feel like doing everything twice over dealing with excuse after excuse of deadline promises......
this is the one stop shop for you! Xtremeline customs.....Ohhhhhh but dont forget......pay them up
front so they can really give you the s.o.s pad up the ass for the full effect..xtremeline customs...
but wait....just when u think its all over.....xtremeline customs....your ready to climax in excitement
and happiness......you finally get your whip back from xtremeline customs....awesome load that bitch up
and bring it right back to another shop because thats exactly what is gonna happen.......100% hack....
beware boys girls and shemales alike....you have something you like do NOT bring it to xtremeline customs!
Be warned! Burn that shop name into your brains.........


----------



## rollingdam

Jamdog said:


> Not sure I trust this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> NEW MALMSTEEN STYLE SCALLOPED STRAT NECK - FREE SHIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: 100 $
> 
> For sale is a brand new never used Yngwie Malmsteen style Fender Stratocaster neck. This is a made in China copy not the real thing...but it is very well made and excellent quality. Nice scallop job and fret job. It has a pre-slotted brass nut installed and a very nice high gloss finish.
> 
> The price is $100 with free shipping anywhere in Quebec. Payment by PayPal only. No local pickup and no other method of payment accepted. I ship within 24 hours of receiving payment and you will receive it in 1 business day.




There are sellers on eBay from China selling these necks-that state in their ads that they can put on any logo you want.


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> 1981 Tokai Love Rock LS-120. $4000.


Oh for fucks sake!

_"This guitar has a sophisticated tone and a "ballooning" sustain similar to the original Les Paul 59 and has both brightness and "dirt" with the expected "mojo" of a 1981 guitar. "_


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> the expected "mojo" of a 1981 guitar.


How can he not get his price with a line like that!


----------



## Scottone

dmc69 said:


> Listed something for $150. Guy offers $100. I say fine, whatever on the condition he comes and picks it up. He agrees, and asks me to confirm the price with him again. $100, yes.
> 
> I'm not home, so I said please call my brother, he will give it to you. He messages me 30 mins before scheduled time and says since I'm picking it up, can I have it for $80. Me: no, we agreed on $100. I won't sell for less than $100.
> 
> My brother calls me and says the guy called, but why is he talking about price? I tell him $100, we agreed on this, no less. If he wants to be a dick about it, he can go home empty handed.
> 
> Guy shows up, tries to give my brother $80. My brother says no, it's $100. They guy tries to tell my brother otherwise, but my brother holds his ground. Then he says I only have another $10 on me, let's make it $90. Still a firm no. He goes into a story of how he doesn't have the cash on him, he'd have to visit a bank to pull it out etc... My bro says that's cool, you either go do that but I'm not accepting less than $100 as agreed. Rather suddenly, and miraculously, he had an extra $20 in his car. WOW! What a scumbag.


I had some asshole try to pull that one on me. I just started packing up the guitar and he backed down and gave me the agreed upon price. A bandmate of mine sells a lot of stuff on Craigslist/Kijiji and has run up against that tactic many times.


----------



## Guest

ugly fake?

Vintage 1970s Gibson Les Paul Standard
$1600
Refin w bigsby
Hardshell included
Firm serious only pls


----------



## dcole

Scottone said:


> I had some asshole try to pull that one on me. I just started packing up the guitar and he backed down and gave me the agreed upon price. A bandmate of mine sells a lot of stuff on Craigslist/Kijiji and has run up against that tactic many times.


I had this happen as well. What the hell people, that is not how you haggle!


----------



## colchar

I have a Classic '60s Strat up on Kijiji (and in the classifieds here if anyone is interested!) and yesterday someone contacted me and offered an Epi Les Paul Special II in trade, plus $300 cash. Those entry level Epis cost $249 new and less than $200 used. WTF is wrong with people???


----------



## colchar

This guy clearly doesn't understand the definitions of 'never used', 'brand new', or 'played':


Fender American Strat | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Bass guitars like this don't come up too often.

Nice Bass Guitar for sale ($59) | guitars | Gatineau |


----------



## bw66

Lord-Humongous said:


> Bass guitars like this don't come up too often.
> 
> Nice Bass Guitar for sale ($59) | guitars | Gatineau |


Wow! A very rare six-string, short-scale, soprano bass.


----------



## Guest

The mandolin is in like-new condition. 
Also has new strings that I haven't even cut the extra slack off yet. 
But I'll do that upon request


----------



## Guest

amagras said:


> .. but check the tags:


TAGS: honda, acura, radio, belt. bulbs, hid, Toyota, BMW, Mercedes. wheels, rotation, oil change, ford, Chevrolet, GM, Pontiac, dodge, integra, alternator, batter, timing belt, starter, electrical. ags: Cadillac Chevrolet Cooper Chrysler Dodge Eagle Ford Ferrari GEO GMC Hummer Hyundi Infinity Jaguar Jeep Kia Lincoln Lexus Mazda Mitusbishi Mercedes Mercury Nissan Pontiac Porsche Rover Saab Saturn Subaru Scion Suzuki Toyota VW Volvo Accord Civic Integra RSX MDX TL RL A4 A6 325 540 745 seville camaro corvette astro mini 300 charger sebring mustang tracker denali suburban yukon h1 h2 h3 g35 xj6 xj8 xk8 wrangler cherokee towncar gs es ls 323 626 929 evo eclipse montero e 15 16 17 18 19 20 22 24 26 wheels rims 2000 2001 2002 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 convertible magnum charger nitro woofer sub box tint yamaha honda suzuki kawasaki ducati harley r1 r6 yzf 900 929 954 1000rr tl gsxr 636 zx10 zx6r ex250 ex500 ch s ml c 320 430 500 600 550 voyager explorer maxima altima 300 firebird 911 944 924 range sport volkswagen jetta gti golf vr6 t 1.8t 2.0 turbo supercharge navigation system speakers lip jdm gsr rsx type s type rHKS, Greddy, Honda, Toyota, Mugen, 350Z, Nismo, Spoon Sports, T1R, 2.25', Muffler, High Performance, Mitsubishi, Crower, DC Sports, Header, Exhaust Manifold, Race, Civic, Racing, Coupe, EK, EJ, BMW, Integra, Hondasports, TSS, JDM, Japan, cars systems, acura, toyota, nissan, bmw, benz, honda, lexus,chrome, tv's kenwood, subs, amp, coupe, m3 carbon fiber Toyota, Nissan, Lexus,jaguar, civic, integra, gsr, type r, vx,cx,dx hatch, hb, hatchback, honda, acura, rsx, 92,93, 94 95 96 97 98 99 2000 00 si rims wheels tires ek eg k series b d ef lx ex coilover skunk2 omnipower jdm oem lip kit bumper fender falken exhaust air intake header itr ctr cluster tach tachometer Acura Audi BMW Buick Cadillac Chevrolet Chrysler Dodge Dodge Truck Ford Ford Truck GMC Truck Honda Jeep Mazda Mercedes Benz Mitsubishi Nissan Pontiac Saturn Subaru Suzuki Toyota Toyota Truck Volkswagen Volvo CORVETTE Hyundai Sonata plymouth voyager HONDA CIVIC TOYOTA CAMRY LINCOLN NAVIGATOR FORD EXPEDITION FORD EXPLORER Jeep Wrangler Pontiac Grand Prix Nissan Altima / 240sx LINCOLN TOWN CAR Nissan Pathfinder range rover Corvette impala ACURA INTEGRA Mercury Grand Marquis toyota tundra Isuzu Rodeo toyota SIENNA Honda Odyssey chevy blazer Cadillackeywords: 5 speed sr20det 2jzgte toyota honda lexus mercedes bmw audi hks greddy aem turbo bov mazda vr6 gtr skyline supra civic integra prelude camry maxima altima ser se-r v6 v8 v12 intercooler garrett m3 e46 hid xenon projectors toyo 2000, 2002, 2003, 1998, 1996, 1997, 2004, civic, wanted, type r, jl audio, hifonics amp, si rims, lip kit, hid's, ex model, sedan, coupe, Keyword search terms: honda civic crx acura integra rsx nsx ford mustang viper scion gsr mr2 Chevrolet Subaru wrx impreza Volkswagen vw gti golf turbo nos manual 5spd 5speed stick si sti is300 altima v6 ser se-r se nissan skyline r32 r33 240sx 240 silvia sentra type r typer infiniti g35 350z 95 96 97 98 99 00 01 02 03 04 05 2000 2001 2002 2003 2004 2005 toyota corolla camry honda civic accord nissan sentra maxima mazda 323 626 protege audi prelude Acura AM General Aston Martin Audi Bentley BMW Buick Cadillac any car part 4 any carpirelli yokohama michelin bridgestone nissan 350z celica 240sx 240 300zx 3000gt lancer evo evolution subaru sti wrx rally fog lights transmission nos nitrous nx venom volk sparco enkei spoon jdm type-r type r s rsx mdx nsx ae86 autometer apexi rsr fidanza act exedy pioneer dvd lcd led alpine sony optima trd hella piaa supercharger sbc mustang ford chrysler camaro corvette chevy 3000k 5000k 6000k hids xenons tint window fender hood bumper muffler exhaust accord legend rl tl tsx is300 altezza sc300 sc400 sc 300 gmc tires wheels wheel rim rims gauges gauge corolla Chevrolet Chrysler Daewoo Dodge Eagle Ferrari Ford Geo GM GMC Honda HUMMER Hyundai Infiniti Isuzu Jaguar Jeep Kia Lamborghini Land Rover Lexus Lincoln Lotus Maserati Maybach Mazda Mercedes-Benz Mercury MINI Mitsubishi Nissan Porsche Rolls-Royce Saab Saturn Scion Subaru Suzuki Toyota Volkswagen Volvo caravan magnum charger chrysler 300c impala pilot odyssey quest lincoln navigator towncar tahoe escalade denali surburban jetta bmw x5 325 740 540 volkswagon mercedes clk e430 e320 ml430 honda, toyota, mazda, nissan, accord, maxima, sentra, g35, chevy, acura, 99,HID Xenon Headlight Car Amp Amplifier Cheap Salvage Kelvin Woofer Sub System Kicker JL Rockford Acura Audi BMW Buick Cadillac Chevrolet Cooper Chrysler Dodge Eagle Ford Ferrari GEO GMC Hummer Hyundi Infinity Jaguar Jeep Kia Lincoln Lexus Mazda Mitusbishi Mercedes Mercury Nissan Pontiac Porsche Rover Saab Saturn Subaru Scion Suzuki Toyota VW Volvo Accord Civic Integra RSX MDX TL RL A4 A6 325 540 745 seville camaro corvette astro mini 300 charger sebring mustang tracker denali suburban yukon h1 h2 h3 g35 xj6 xj8 xk8 wrangler cherokee towncar gs es ls 323 626 929 evo eclipse montero e 15 16 17 18 19 20 22 24 26 wheels rims 2000 2001 2002 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 convertible magnum charger nitro woofer sub box tint yamaha honda suzuki kawasaki ducati harley r1 r6 yzf 900 929 954 1000rr tl gsxr 636 zx10 zx6r ex250 ex500 ch s ml c 320 430 500 600 550 voyager explorer maxima altima 300 firebird 911 944 924 range sport volkswagen jetta gti golf vr6 t 1.8t 2.0 turbo supercharge navigation system speakers lip jdm gsr rsx type s type rHKS, Greddy, Honda, Toyota, Mugen, 350Z, Nismo, Spoon Sports, T1R, 2.25', Muffler, High Performance, Mitsubishi, Crower, DC Sports, Header, Exhaust Manifold, Race, Civic, Racing, Coupe, EK, EJ, BMW, Integra, Hondasports, TSS, JDM, Japan, cars systems, acura, toyota, nissan, bmw, benz, honda, lexus,chrome, tv's kenwood, subs, amp, coupe, m3 carbon fiber Toyota, Nissan, Lexus,jaguar, civic, integra, gsr, type r, vx,cx,dx hatch, hb, hatchback, honda, acura, rsx, 92,93, 94 95 96 97 98 99 2000 00 si rims wheels tires ek eg k series b d ef lx ex coilover skunk2 omnipower jdm oem lip kit bumper fender falken exhaust air intake header itr ctr cluster tach tachometer Acura Audi BMW Buick Cadillac Chevrolet Chrysler Dodge Dodge Truck Ford Ford Truck GMC Truck Honda Jeep Mazda Mercedes Benz Mitsubishi Nissan Pontiac Saturn Subaru Suzuki Toyota Toyota Truck Volkswagen Volvo CORVETTE Hyundai Sonata plymouth voyager HONDA CIVIC TOYOTA CAMRY LINCOLN NAVIGATOR FORD EXPEDITION FORD EXPLORER Jeep Wrangler Pontiac Grand Prix Nissan Altima / 240sx LINCOLN TOWN CAR Nissan Pathfinder range rover Corvette impala ACURA INTEGRA Mercury Grand Marquis toyota tundra Isuzu Rodeo toyota SIENNA Honda Odyssey chevy blazer Cadillackeywords: 5 speed sr20det 2jzgte toyota honda lexus mercedes bmw audi hks greddy aem turbo bov mazda vr6 gtr skyline vince carter nba basketball autograph valuable expensive cards rookie dunk ball raptors toronto lebron james jordan authentic suzuki gsxr motorcycle street bike honda cbr 600 ninja zx6r zx10 acura rsx dc5 brakes stoptech js racing voltex wing spoiler roll cage rollcage buddy club buddyclub carbon fiber cf trunk hatch widebody kit body


----------



## Merlin

Scottone said:


> I had some asshole try to pull that one on me. I just started packing up the guitar and he backed down and gave me the agreed upon price. A bandmate of mine sells a lot of stuff on Craigslist/Kijiji and has run up against that tactic many times.


I had a guy checking out an instrument I had for sale. He seemed to really like playing it, but then started going on about all of the modifications he'd have to do to it. He lowballed me to my face, so I gave him a polite, but firm, invitation to the world.


----------



## Guest

stay away Lola. lol.
he has two.

Signed epiphone guitar By AC/DC $3000 - serious buyers only










Gibson guitar cherry red signed by AC/DC $3000


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> stay away Lola. lol.
> he has two.
> 
> Signed epiphone guitar By AC/DC $3000 - serious buyers only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibson guitar cherry red signed by AC/DC $3000



The SG is a '15 with the 'Les Paul was having a stroke at the time' signature.


----------



## Distortion

www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/hamilton/odometer-adjustment-tool/1269831654?enableSearchNavigationFlag=truem What will they think of next ?


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> The mandolin is in like-new condition.
> Also has new strings that I haven't even cut the extra slack off yet.
> But I'll do that upon request


WTF? In case it doesn't sell and he needs to take them off and use them on something else with a longer neck? Or maybe he thinks he can return them for a refund?
That makes me wonder if anybody working in a music store has ever had someone try a return like that.


----------



## colchar

$430 for a used guitar that sells for $399 brand new???


Seagull S6 Guitar -mint condition | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Not even giving a person an opportunity to 'save on the tax'. lol.


----------



## bzrkrage

1977 Traynor mark 3 on Kijiji
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/calgary/1977-traynor-mark-3/1271241121
$1550!!!!
Tell 'im he's dreamin'!!










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Jamdog

THE GREENEST GUITAR ON EARTH,
THE GREENEST GUITAR ON EARTH | guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji

160$

Do you want a guitar that screams "I don't care what you think" while pointing the middle finger? This beast of a guitar will gladly do it for you.

Green is often associated with jealousy and envy and as Shakespeare would write in Othello: "It is the green-eyed monster which doth mock the meat it feeds on."

So if you want people to envy your life choices, make one that involves purchasing this guitar.

Condition: 9/10 (one paint chip of about 4 mm)

Brand new strings, ajusted by luthier.

514-609-1236 Andy (je parle français aussi)

Tags: fender, squier, epiphone, gibson, gretsch, ibanez, japan, marshall, mesa boogie, kramer, ovation, norman, seagull, jackson, ltd, esp


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Not even giving a person an opportunity to 'save on the tax'. lol.



After taxes are added in, the asking price is only a savings of $20.


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> 1977 Traynor mark 3 on Kijiji
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/calgary/1977-traynor-mark-3/1271241121
> $1550!!!!
> Tell 'im he's dreamin'!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.



Oh man, someone _has_ to contact him.


----------



## colchar

Oh look, the case that came free with the guitar is a $250 value!


Gibson SG standard + Gibson SG hard case | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## jdto

colchar said:


> Oh look, the case that came free with the guitar is a $250 value!
> 
> 
> Gibson SG standard + Gibson SG hard case | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


If I rolled my eyes any harder, I'd see brain.


----------



## colchar

Is this guy high?

Vintage traynor bass mate combo | amps, pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


WTF is with the ridiculous asking prices for vintage Traynors lately? There are a million of them out there so your asking price had better be reasonable.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Is this guy high?


Ask him if he'll toss in his mexican poncho (not a sears poncho).


----------



## oldfartatplay

Lord-Humongous said:


> Bass guitars like this don't come up too often.
> 
> Nice Bass Guitar for sale ($59) | guitars | Gatineau |


I bought that guitar yesterday. It's not a bass. It's a 6 string. For a lousy 60 bucks, I don't really care. I made a post about it, too. I can't get the end of the snapped high E string out of the bridge, and of course, I lost the screw spring for that string. My floor is a space vortex....and it only ignores cat hair and dust grizzlies.


----------



## oldfartatplay

colchar said:


> Is this guy high?
> 
> Vintage traynor bass mate combo | amps, pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji
> 
> 
> WTF is with the ridiculous asking prices for vintage Traynors lately? There are a million of them out there so your asking price had better be reasonable.


I know, right? I got offered 200 smackers for my almost-completely-shot and not working Bassmaster from a guitar store, and I couldn't believe it. Ended up trading it and $130 for a Peavey Tour Series 450 head. I've seen Bassmates priced at 800 clams on Kijiji, and Bassmasters for 1000 elsewhere. Sure I love them, but those prices are very pipe-dreamy, IMO.


----------



## Guest

1969 Chevy Impala $5700
Ran when parked


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> 1969 Chevy Impala $5700
> Ran when parked


*Trim: * Dinted

Admirable attempt at full disclosure


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> 1969 Chevy Impala $5700
> Ran when parked


Rocks are stooopid. It probably thought that car was a Lamborghini with scissor doors. Rock always beats scissors.


----------



## Adcandour

I ripped this off of tgp. What is wrong with this ad?

Collings 290 Tobacco Sunburst 2 weeks old.. Aged with Lollar P90s, One of the best guitars I've ever had. I just bought a high $ collectors choice and need to recoup some coin. I know as well as I'm typing this, selling is a mistake because of the caliber of the tone and craftsmanship. Not to mention its looks. $2550 shipped and paypaled. Maybe trade for a Custom Shop Strat or tele


----------



## Jamdog

adcandour said:


> I ripped this off of tgp. What is wrong with this ad?
> 
> Collings 290 Tobacco Sunburst 2 weeks old.. Aged with Lollar P90s, One of the best guitars I've ever had. I just bought a high $ collectors choice and need to recoup some coin. I know as well as I'm typing this, selling is a mistake because of the caliber of the tone and craftsmanship. Not to mention its looks. $2550 shipped and paypaled. Maybe trade for a Custom Shop Strat or tele


Selling to recoup some money on another high money purchase, but entertaining exchange?


----------



## Adcandour

Jamdog said:


> Selling to recoup some money on another high money purchase, but entertaining exchange?


Yep. I can't wrap my head around them.


----------



## Jamdog

adcandour said:


> Yep. I can't wrap my head around them.


Wondering about scam. Using PayPal? Entertaining exchange? Idunno


----------



## 1SweetRide

Jamdog said:


> THE GREENEST GUITAR ON EARTH,
> THE GREENEST GUITAR ON EARTH | guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji
> 
> 160$
> 
> Do you want a guitar that screams "I don't care what you think" while pointing the middle finger? This beast of a guitar will gladly do it for you.
> 
> Green is often associated with jealousy and envy and as Shakespeare would write in Othello: "It is the green-eyed monster which doth mock the meat it feeds on."
> 
> So if you want people to envy your life choices, make one that involves purchasing this guitar.
> 
> Condition: 9/10 (one paint chip of about 4 mm)
> 
> Brand new strings, ajusted by luthier.
> 
> 514-609-1236 Andy (je parle français aussi)
> 
> Tags: fender, squier, epiphone, gibson, gretsch, ibanez, japan, marshall, mesa boogie, kramer, ovation, norman, seagull, jackson, ltd, esp


Another idiot who uses every tag his tiny brain can think of.


----------



## Adcandour

Jamdog said:


> Wondering about scam. Using PayPal? Entertaining exchange? Idunno


No, this guy is legit with good feedback. Just a little goofy to say something like that and expect people to not scratch their heads.


----------



## Adcandour

1SweetRide said:


> Another idiot who uses every tag his tiny brain can think of.


He forgot snot, garbage, ridiculous and ugly.


----------



## Jamdog

adcandour said:


> He forgot snot, garbage, ridiculous and ugly.


When I got jr his first guitar, this is what he was hoping for. Bright green. 

Guy at the store told me green guitars don't sell, that's why there's none I the store. We got a blue one.


----------



## capnjim

I don't usually post these as 99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of Kijiji Montreal ad these days are WTF???????
But this one is too funny. Check out the logo.

fender bullet 1982 | guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji


----------



## 1SweetRide

capnjim said:


> I don't usually post these as 99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of Kijiji Montreal ad these days are WTF???????
> But this one is too funny. Check out the logo.
> 
> fender bullet 1982 | guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji


Betcha he has a Chrysler Lebaron to go with that guitar.


----------



## bzrkrage

Gibson Les Paul/ Blackstar amp on Kijiji
Gibson Les Paul/ Blackstar amp | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
"It's a Gibson Les Paul. It plays very well, I just don't play it any more. The guy I bought it from wrapped it in an old werewolf comic from the 80's or 90's. It's not much more than a beginners guitar in my opinion but it's got a unique look to it."










"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## High/Deaf

bzrkrage said:


> Gibson Les Paul/ Blackstar amp on Kijiji
> Gibson Les Paul/ Blackstar amp | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> "It's a Gibson Les Paul. It plays very well, I just don't play it any more. The guy I bought it from wrapped it in an old werewolf comic from the 80's or 90's. It's not much more than a beginners guitar in my opinion but it's got a unique look to it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


Hey, maybe it turns into a Les Paul when the moon is full?


----------



## LexxM3

So I have the Electra Dyne posted on local Kijiji (see for sale section for reference). Asking price is same as here, $1150. Guy responds this morning with the usual "100$" and in the spirit of trolling-for-public-good ...


















The meet location is Waterloo Region Police station and the people are real, except that of course I am not Staff Sergeant Dean Smith. I am going to park in the parking lot tomorrow morning and see what happens.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Probably has an outstanding warrant. You should have asked him for his DoB.


----------



## greco

LexxM3 said:


> I am going to park in the parking lot tomorrow morning and see what happens.


You are one bad troller-for-public good!

I just left a message for Staff Sergeant Dean Smith indicating that I'm offering $120.00.


----------



## LexxM3

Sigh, as I am trolling him, he is double trolling me . 










and the last chat of this pastime:










Mr. CC was fully aware that he is a lowballing troll. Answers that question, although I still don't understand the why? Except as entertainment ...


----------



## Guncho

What is with this "Last price?" crap on Kijiji.

Yeah I'm just give you the lowest possible price I would accept based on that little effort.


----------



## Guest

LexxM3 said:


> although I still don't understand the why? Except as entertainment ...


Since he's probably living in mom's basement, it's his only social life?


----------



## Guest

ATTENTION GUITAR ENTHUSIASTS - GUITAR MAKING PROJECT

For sale: Two large pieces of wood that could be shaped/crafted into an electric guitar. You choose the shape/colour/etc..... 
The pieces measure about 14 inches x 24 inches x 1 1/2 inches. The interior is a particle board type material (so no voids or gaps). 
The front of the piece of wood has a 1/8 inch oak veneer. You can pretty clearly see the veneer at the bottom in picture 2. 
$25 each or both for $40


----------



## Sneaky

here is WTF one...

Bengal in the thick wood of the Banff | lost & found | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> ATTENTION GUITAR ENTHUSIASTS - GUITAR MAKING PROJECT
> 
> For sale: Two large pieces of wood that could be shaped/crafted into an electric guitar. You choose the shape/colour/etc.....
> The pieces measure about 14 inches x 24 inches x 1 1/2 inches. The interior is a particle board type material (so no voids or gaps).
> The front of the piece of wood has a 1/8 inch oak veneer. You can pretty clearly see the veneer at the bottom in picture 2.
> $25 each or both for $40




A particle board guitar? I'll get right on that.


----------



## colchar

Sneaky said:


> here is WTF one...
> 
> Bengal in the thick wood of the Banff | lost & found | Calgary | Kijiji



Dafuq?!?!


----------



## 1SweetRide

She wants to expand her garden.


----------



## colchar

1SweetRide said:


> She wants to expand her garden.




She needs help in the garden? I am trying_ really_ hard to resist the temptation to make comments about her bush.


----------



## 1SweetRide

colchar said:


> She needs help in the garden? I am trying_ really_ hard to resist the temptation to make comments about her bush.


If I was able to restrain myself, you can too


----------



## colchar

1SweetRide said:


> If I was able to restrain myself, you can too



Only by exercising a level of self-control that I didn't realize I possessed!


----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


> ATTENTION GUITAR ENTHUSIASTS - GUITAR MAKING PROJECT
> 
> For sale: Two large pieces of wood that could be shaped/crafted into an electric guitar. You choose the shape/colour/etc.....
> The pieces measure about 14 inches x 24 inches x 1 1/2 inches. The interior is a particle board type material (so no voids or gaps).
> The front of the piece of wood has a 1/8 inch oak veneer. You can pretty clearly see the veneer at the bottom in picture 2.
> $25 each or both for $40


I will alert the Gibson Custom Shop team.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Good call, it's not too often these rare tonewoods come up for sale.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

laristotle said:


> ATTENTION GUITAR ENTHUSIASTS - GUITAR MAKING PROJECT
> 
> For sale: Two large pieces of wood that could be shaped/crafted into an electric guitar. You choose the shape/colour/etc.....
> The pieces measure about 14 inches x 24 inches x 1 1/2 inches. The interior is a particle board type material (so no voids or gaps).
> The front of the piece of wood has a 1/8 inch oak veneer. You can pretty clearly see the veneer at the bottom in picture 2.
> $25 each or both for $40


Was just about to post that one. Just amazing. Perfect if you want to build a faithful reproduction of a Kalamazoo KG-1, but otherwise useless - even for furniture making.


----------



## jdto

Watch out guys, if you don't pay what he's asking he'll take it away and keep it. Of course, you could also trade a late '40s, super-rare J45 for a 2008 Les Paul...that would be a great deal! 

2008 Gibson Les Paul Standard | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Does he want $4000 or $5000 for that LP? He can't seem to make up his mind.

And since he is clearly an idiot, maybe we should all contact him with bids that make him think he has hit the motherload. You know, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Jamdog

I wonder who is that famous Rockstar that touched the case...


----------



## colchar

Jamdog said:


> I wonder who is that famous Rockstar that touched the case...



And whether he factored that alleged touch into his asking price.


----------



## jdto

Show us on the guitar where the famous rockstar touched you.


----------



## troyhead

jdto said:


> Watch out guys, if you don't pay what he's asking he'll take it away and keep it. Of course, you could also trade a late '40s, super-rare J45 for a 2008 Les Paul...that would be a great deal!
> 
> 2008 Gibson Les Paul Standard | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Best of all, I'm not even sure that's a real 2008 Gibson Les Paul Standard, as feature comparisons from actual 2008 guitars don't quite line up with this one.


----------



## jdto

troyhead said:


> Best of all, I'm not even sure that's a real 2008 Gibson Les Paul Standard, as feature comparisons from actual 2008 guitars don't quite line up with this one.


Yeah. The single photo with no detail is a sure fire way to get $4k for a guitar.


----------



## colchar

troyhead said:


> Best of all, I'm not even sure that's a real 2008 Gibson Les Paul Standard, as feature comparisons from actual 2008 guitars don't quite line up with this one.



It looks more like a Traditional.


----------



## guitarman2

colchar said:


> Does he want $4000 or $5000 for that LP? He can't seem to make up his mind.
> 
> And since he is clearly an idiot, maybe we should all contact him with bids that make him think he has hit the motherload. You know, just for shits and giggles.


I just sent him an offer to trade for a Fender squire classic vibe 50's Tele. I have it listed for $8,0000 but would be willing to trade him even, giving him the deal of the century.


----------



## capnjim

One of the best ones yet. 70's Musicmater, needs love.
non reverb princeton, needs a fuse. deal!! 4000$

Fender 1964 +Ampli Fender 1967+ Étui | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

capnjim said:


> One of the best ones yet. 70's Musicmater, needs love.
> non reverb princeton, needs a fuse. deal!! 4000$
> 
> Fender 1964 +Ampli Fender 1967+ Étui | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


4K for both? Is that a deal? Seems like a lot of cash, but I am not in the antique game.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Wacky but cool toilet seat guitar.sounds cool , ideal for slide, try your trades or make a offer.


I would proudly play that on stage.


----------



## capnjim

Player99 said:


> 4K for both? Is that a deal? Seems like a lot of cash, but I am not in the antique game.


The guitar is worth 600-700$ and the amp, if its blowing fuses is worth less. Its a non-reverb model. They are 70's not 60's.


----------



## High/Deaf

Jamdog said:


> I wonder who is that famous Rockstar that touched the case...


----------



## Jamdog

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 100569


Soooooooo


He went to a show and touched a case of Rockstar energy drinks. 

Maybe he spilled some on the axe?


----------



## High/Deaf

Jamdog said:


> Soooooooo
> 
> 
> He went to a show and touched a case of Rockstar energy drinks.
> 
> Maybe he spilled some on the axe?


I doubt he went to a show. It probably happened in Madison Square Mama's Basement.


----------



## Jamdog

High/Deaf said:


> I doubt he went to a show. It probably happened in Madison Square Mama's Basement.


Yeah but... 

His mama so ugly, Rockstar cases melts in her house!


----------



## dmc69

I just had someone ask me for the receipt for a used item, then told me it's a no go because I don't have the receipt of said item. Am I missing something here? Why are you on Kijiji?


----------



## 1SweetRide

dmc69 said:


> I just had someone ask me for the receipt for a used item, then told me it's a no go because I don't have the receipt of said item. Am I missing something here? Why are you on Kijiji?


Maybe he thinks you stole it.


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> I just had someone ask me for the receipt for a used item, then told me it's a no go because I don't have the receipt of said item. Am I missing something here? Why are you on Kijiji?



I've had people ask me for receipts in the past. I tend to just ignore them.


----------



## bw66

dmc69 said:


> I just had someone ask me for the receipt for a used item, then told me it's a no go because I don't have the receipt of said item. Am I missing something here? Why are you on Kijiji?


There are items that I wouldn't buy without an original receipt. For example, I wouldn't buy an SM57 microphone without an original receipt because they are so widely counterfeited and it's very hard to tell a real one from a fake by looking at it. 

(I wouldn't buy a used SM57 anyways, because a new one is quite affordable, but it was the first example to come to mind.)


----------



## dmc69

But. It's Kijiji. Used, secondhand items. When it comes to gear, it's likely changed hands a few times over, it's unusual to have a receipt. I guess for high end things, it's reasonable to ask for a receipt, but the item I was selling is mass produced and the likelihood of it being counterfeited are non existent. Do you REALLY need to verify my Made in China, generic brand name item is not a counterfeit? It's like asking me to verify if Ikea furniture is the real deal or not!


----------



## 1SweetRide

dmc69 said:


> But. It's Kijiji. Used, secondhand items. When it comes to gear, it's likely changed hands a few times over, it's unusual to have a receipt. I guess for high end things, it's reasonable to ask for a receipt, but the item I was selling is mass produced and the likelihood of it being counterfeited are non existent. Do you REALLY need to verify my Made in China, generic brand name item is not a counterfeit? It's like asking me to verify if Ikea furniture is the real deal or not!


I've never asked for a receipt but have been offered them when I picked up the item.


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> Do you REALLY need to verify my Made in China, generic brand name item is not a counterfeit?



According to a US Customs officer I saw in a documentary a year or two ago, the counterfeit item they seize the most is dish soap. If there is a penny to be made, someone in China is counterfeiting the item.


----------



## Guest

I am ordering some new Ni-NH rechargeable batteries for some phones and radios. The way the strength of the battery is rated is the mA rating. The higher the number, the longer the battery gives power- ie 9v 400mA vs 9v 1200mA. Anyhow I am positive the Chinese are slapping higher mA ratings on batteries because the last time I got some they were 1800mA and the originals were only 400mA. The new batteries should have lasted more than 4x but they were less than 1 times. So now I don't know what to buy. Even buying locally they are all made in China, but 4 times the price of aliexpress.com . This makes my OCD act up.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Buy from an authorized Apple repair source.


----------



## Distortion

I save my receipt's for any expensive piece of gear from a store. Have no problem showing a buyer proof of purchase. I also write down Kijiji add numbers for gear bought private along with address of residence I buy from. Even jot down L plate of vehicle in the drive way. I don't do curb sides. Got to cover your butt if stuff comes up stolen at a later date.


----------



## Guest

If it does come up stolen, you may not get charged but you will be out you money, and possibly lawyer's fees.


----------



## greco

Seller needs help identifying this guitar....
Guitar ( not sure what kind ) | guitars | Guelph | Kijiji


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> Seller needs help identifying this guitar....
> Guitar ( not sure what kind ) | guitars | Guelph | Kijiji


Chinese les paul.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Poor thing has a broken neck.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

greco said:


> Seller needs help identifying this guitar....
> Guitar ( not sure what kind ) | guitars | Guelph | Kijiji


Jeepers, I don't know if that's a lute or an oud, but I'd go check it out with a bit of cash in hand if it was local.


----------



## Guest

Angle not good for whammy bars.


----------



## LexxM3

I occasionally see the tag #TelusHelpMeSell on Kijiji ads. Anyone know what that's about?


----------



## bzrkrage

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 100569


Wow! Is that "Taylor" on the left


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## [email protected]

Wolfgang Style Upcycled Guitar | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## 1SweetRide

For that nice charbroiled sound.


----------



## colchar

They want $22,000???? Seriously, WTF?!?!


Signed, Framed Toronto Maple Leafs Fender Guitar (#30061) We sell used guitars and musical instruments. We carry Yamaha! | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Wanted: don't
people,,quit putting GM or Ford powertrains in Mopar products


----------



## vokey design

I was offered an outboard boat engine as trade for an amp today, last week someone offered me "over a thousand jazz CD's and records". I am cool with trades but wtf, a boat motor and records? 
kijiji just makes me laugh some days.


----------



## colchar

vokey design said:


> I was offered an outboard boat engine as trade for an amp today, last week someone offered me "over a thousand jazz CD's and records". I am cool with trades but wtf, a boat motor and records?
> kijiji just makes me laugh some days.



I recently had someone offering me flat screen TVs, boat trailers, etc. Probably the same guy who messaged you.


----------



## oldfartatplay

Over 1,000, eh? Hmmmm


----------



## 1SweetRide

I wouldn't have taken that exchange even though it might have financially been worth it. Too much work trying to haul around 400 lbs of vinyl.


----------



## Guest

1SweetRide said:


> I wouldn't have taken that exchange even though it might have financially been worth it. Too much work trying to haul around 400 lbs of vinyl.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## 1SweetRide

Haha! Exactly!


----------



## Guest

I worked with a guy who had a shed full.
He lost count after 6000.


----------



## Guest

Or they could all fit on your key-chain...


----------



## 1SweetRide

I'm selling my classic car. Here's my response to a Kijidiot.


----------



## guitarman2

1SweetRide said:


> I'm selling my classic car. Here's my response to a Kijidiot.


I'm not getting it. Is that ten dollars. It looks like a decimal after the first zero. If thats $10 thousand then your 1983 is worth 20k? Is it some kind of collectible sought after car? Even though its only got 39k on it you'll lose alot of value just cause of the year. Unless, like I said its something special from the collectors point of view.


***EDIT***
lol, oh wait, you're from Ottawa. Never mind. You Ottawa people think all your stuff is made of gold.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Yes, this 1983 Mercedes 380SL is worth about twenty bucks. Damn, maybe I should have haggled with him after all.


----------



## Guest

1SweetRide said:


> I'm selling my classic car. Here's my response to a Kijidiot.


I'll buy the other half.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Player99 said:


> I'll buy the other half.


I've sent the other guy's details via PM. You'll have to let me know where to ship each half. Unless, you're just going to time share.


----------



## jb welder

Weird that he put three zeros after the decimal, perhaps he actually meant 10,000? I know in some countries in Europe, they use the comma instead of the decimal point, but I'm not sure if the opposite is true.


----------



## 10409

so i went to buy a guitar off of a kijiji seller today
old guitar with a couple cracks in the top, 80$. whatever i need a new cottage guitar.

i get to his place and ring the doorbell. inside the front window looking into the living room i can see two boys maybe 10 years old each, both sitting in opposite corners hugging their knees like insane asylum inmates. they both stare at me after i ring the doorbell but neither move. it takes them about 3 minutes to answer the door.

inside the guy brings up an old guitar case from the basement with an old yamaha fg460s with dove inlays. couple humidity cracks under the bridge. as he's showing me this in the kitchen, one of the kids runs up, grabs my coffee off the counter, takes a big drink and runs away half screaming half giggling.

i hand him the money and uneasily leave.

note to self: buy taser


----------



## jdto

jb welder said:


> Weird that he put three zeros after the decimal, perhaps he actually meant 10,000? I know in some countries in Europe, they use the comma instead of the decimal point, but I'm not sure if the opposite is true.


Yes. 10.000,00 is how it would be written.


----------



## Jamdog

jdto said:


> Yes. 10.000,00 is how it would be written.


Shouldn't it be 10,000.00?


----------



## jdto

Jamdog said:


> Shouldn't it be 10,000.00?


That's how we would write it in Canada in English, the USA and the UK, but the correct form (officially, I'm not sure about in practice) in French would be 10.000,00. Same goes for much of Europe and Latin America. For example, my wife, who is from Venezuela, used to write $2,500.00 as $2.500,00.


----------



## Jamdog

jdto said:


> That's how we would write it in Canada in English, the USA and the UK, but the correct form (officially, I'm not sure about in practice) in French would be 10.000,00. Same goes for much of Europe and Latin America. For example, my wife, who is from Venezuela, used to write $2,500.00 as $2.500,00.


No. 

In French we would write 10 000.00


----------



## jdto

Jamdog said:


> No.
> 
> In French we would write 10 000.00


So you don't use the virgule for decimal in French? I was taught that you do in school and that's what the Quebec government websites do. 

GRAPHIE : NOMBRES ET NUMÉROTATION (in French only)

I know many places still use the . to separate groups of three numbers, which is what mixed me up.


----------



## 1SweetRide

European format is different.


----------



## Jamdog

jdto said:


> So you don't use the virgule for decimal in French? I was taught that you do in school and that's what the Quebec government websites do.
> 
> GRAPHIE : NOMBRES ET NUMÉROTATION (in French only)
> 
> I know many places still use the . to separate groups of three numbers, which is what mixed me up.


Yeah, you're right. The decimal mark is the "," and not the "."

Key placement on mobile devices make it weird. 

In reality, we don't quite care, being that there's none of these between thousands and units as we separate it by space, we use "," and "." interchangeably. 

So,
It's 10 000,00


----------



## Jamdog

1SweetRide said:


> European format is different.


Yeah in England they are on the other side... 

00,000.01


----------



## jdto

England and many other English-speaking countries follow the , spacer and . decimal. But in Europe and South America they flip them around, so the . is the spacer and the , is the decimal. It screwed me up when I was living in Venezuela, especially because their currency is in the 1000s. So I'd get paid Bs. 10.000,58 or something like that.


----------



## Lincoln

mike_oxbig said:


> so i went to buy a guitar off of a kijiji seller today
> old guitar with a couple cracks in the top, 80$. whatever i need a new cottage guitar.
> 
> i get to his place and ring the doorbell. inside the front window looking into the living room i can see two boys maybe 10 years old each, both sitting in opposite corners hugging their knees like insane asylum inmates. they both stare at me after i ring the doorbell but neither move. it takes them about 3 minutes to answer the door.
> 
> inside the guy brings up an old guitar case from the basement with an old yamaha fg460s with dove inlays. couple humidity cracks under the bridge. as he's showing me this in the kitchen, one of the kids runs up, grabs my coffee off the counter, takes a big drink and runs away half screaming half giggling.
> 
> i hand him the money and uneasily leave.
> 
> note to self: buy taser


Sounds like the same house I was at, but there was only 1 crazy kid at this place, and a crazy dog. When I walked in the guy said, "cover your nuts with your hand or the dog will jump up and bite your pecker". I didn't stay long either.


----------



## [email protected]

Dogs name was Tube Steak, you should have known


----------



## colchar

Oh look, a sub-$500 guitar apparently retails for $800-$1000. I hope whoever sold it to him at least bought him dinner before screwing him.

S6 Seagull | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## jdto

LOL it's contagious. You can get a brand new one for $699, or a used one for $800. The price is not negotiable 

Simon & Patrick Woodland Pro Mahogany w/ hard case | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

WTF is wrong with these people?


----------



## jdto

Eternal optimists, I guess.


----------



## bzrkrage

Well, he doesn't say •It's a Fender Custom Shop• but…
Stratocaster metallic green with custom pickguard | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji






















"I put together this stratocaster. It's very nice. I got the body, bought a nice neck and I had it professionally put together. It's awesome to play, extremely light and has a custom maple pickguard as well as locking tuners and upgraded knobs. I have too many guitars, so I'm selling this one. Please message for any questions thanks"


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## rollingdam

Trade for music equipment (needs work) | pro audio, recording equip | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## greco

Amp Footswitch | amps, pedals | Guelph | Kijiji

$150.00


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> Amp Footswitch | amps, pedals | Guelph | Kijiji
> 
> $150.00


I wonder if the jack can be switched out to pump up my air mattress?


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> I wonder if the jack can be switched out to pump up my air mattress?


Did you want me to snag this for you?


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> Did you want me to snag this for you?


Ha. Not necessary Dave.
I have a pump. lol.


----------



## capnjim

greco said:


> Amp Footswitch | amps, pedals | Guelph | Kijiji
> 
> $150.00


He inherited it. He must have been quite disappointed at the reading of the will.

"And to my nephew.....I leave my beloved footswitch"


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Ahh. This made my day. 'Good condition and free!'
Just go to someone's trash for the 'Nipples & BJ' guitar.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

1957 bumper car. $4500
one of a kind ,nostalgic , classic. 
body made in Italy, frame custom made and engine from a 450cc hondamatic.


----------



## bzrkrage

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/epiphone-chitar/1280889870
Epiphone chitar on Kijiji
"6 strings epiphone chitar new shape saunds beautiful"
Translate "chitar" to English: mumble a word 

Mumble saunds maybe?
And since when has an Epi Special II been $295 used?!?










"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Chitar - an ancient Sumerian precursor to the modern Chibson.


----------



## Guest

That is a spelling mistake... It should be "shitar".


----------



## capnjim

I'll raise your 295$ overprice shitar for a 500$ shitar.
Kijiji Montreal will always win for WTF?????????????
Guitare électrique | guitares | Ouest de l’Île | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

capnjim said:


> I'll raise your 295$ overprice shitar for a 500$ shitar.
> Kijiji Montreal will always win for WTF?????????????
> Guitare électrique | guitares | Ouest de l’Île | Kijiji



That looks like the free guitar that came with that _Rocksmith_ (or whatever it was called) video game.


----------



## Guest

Looking for a beginner guitarist to jam with

Hello! I'm a woman in my 30s and I play bass. I picked it up last May, and I’m
looking for a beginner level guitarist, preferably a woman or non binary person, 
to play together once a week for fun and to improve faster.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Looking for a beginner guitarist to jam with
> 
> Hello! I'm a woman in my 30s and I play bass. I picked it up last May, and I’m
> looking for a beginner level guitarist, preferably a woman or non binary person,
> to play together once a week for fun and to improve faster.



I understand the desire to play with another beginner, and think it is actually a _great_ idea, but why limit oneself to women or non-binary individuals? Maybe I can see the woman thing, but non-binary?


----------



## Jamdog

What's a non binary person? 
What's a binary person? A robot, programmed in binary?


----------



## Guest




----------



## dmc69

I got called a weasel today because my LP VOS '57 Custom Reissue is not priced like a regular Custom. Craigslist police, they got me again! Oh no, I must cave to his demands or I will never sell my guitar! 

/sarcasm


----------



## [email protected]

Jamdog said:


> What's a non binary person?
> What's a binary person? A robot, programmed in binary?


She forgot gluten free as well.


----------



## butterknucket

Her add was distressing because it leaves out those who consider themselves 'non-gender.'


----------



## Distortion

Dead man selling amps.Misc Tube amps for sale | amps, pedals | Gatineau | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Yngwie Malmsteen guitar pick $50


----------



## 1SweetRide

Distortion said:


> Dead man selling amps.Misc Tube amps for sale | amps, pedals | Gatineau | Kijiji


Nothing there that interests me at those prices.


----------



## colchar

$699 new or $800 used and not willing to negotiate. Good luck with that Skippy..................


Simon & Patrick Woodland Pro Mahogany w/ hard case | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Never been played out of the case?? WTF?!?!


Simon & Patrick Acoustic Guitar Mahogany Body with Cedar Top | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

$750 firm for a used guitar that sold for less than $600 brand new? And he'll throw in a hard case for an extra $50. What an idiot.


Seagull Guitars S6 Original QI Left-handed - Natural | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## 1SweetRide

colchar said:


> $750 firm for a used guitar that sold for less than $600 brand new? And he'll throw in a hard case for an extra $50. What an idiot.
> 
> 
> Seagull Guitars S6 Original QI Left-handed - Natural | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Lol, he's not the idiot. The buyer is.


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> Never been played out of the case?? WTF?!?!
> 
> 
> Simon & Patrick Acoustic Guitar Mahogany Body with Cedar Top | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


It's the new trend. Play it with the protective case.


----------



## bzrkrage

Not a "WTF" but funny.

Super vintage, very chic, original sparkle knobs.

"This amp/cab combo will have your friends convinced that you play poorly on pourpose. Let's face it, you're like totally that cool. Plus when that Joy Division cover band doesn't work out it'll work great as a coffee table/Etsy craft station. Cats of the world can't wait for knitted tail warmers. Price is obo and I'll throw in a beat to crap copy of Roxy Music's "Avalon" 

Peavey century 120 with matching 1x15 from the 70's, both in darn good shape."

Super vintage, very chic, original sparkle knobs. | amps, pedals | Calgary | Kijiji



"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## colchar

Anyone noticed that Kijiji now automatically fills out the response field on ads? I can see that leading to a lot of responses being ignored because people think the responses are coming from the "I will send my delivery agent" scammers.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Yes, and the auto text is 'I'm intersested, is this still available'. LoL


----------



## Guest

Holy grail!?

Telefunken 12AX7, 1950's, mint, never used. 
Label has no wear (see photo).
This is one of the finest tubes ever made. 
Absolutely the most beautiful tone when used as a preamp tube. 
No trades offers please.* $120*.


----------



## bzrkrage

Hey, I'm not prejudice, but let's not be sexist here!! 

Gender guitar on Kijiji 
Gender guitar | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji









(Hey, $300 for a CV's not bad....)


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## colchar

What part of 'no trades' do people not understand? Seriously.....................


----------



## jdto

colchar said:


> What part of 'no trades' do people not understand? Seriously.....................


They think it applies to everyone except them.


----------



## jdto

The price insanity is all over Reverb, too. Especially Canadian sellers.


----------



## Jamdog

In great shape, as it was barely used. 




































Basse accoustique (acoustic bass),
Basse accoustique (acoustic bass) | guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji

Prix: 650 $


----------



## vokey design

Jamdog said:


> In great shape, as it was barely used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basse accoustique (acoustic bass),
> Basse accoustique (acoustic bass) | guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji
> 
> Prix: 650 $


That's not damage, it's "artistic".


----------



## 1SweetRide

I noticed that. Anything new on Reverb is 20% higher than we can buy from L&M. Nuts


----------



## Jamdog

vokey design said:


> That's not damage, it's "artistic".
> View attachment 107785


This is crap.


----------



## 1SweetRide

It certainly isn't mosaic.


----------



## Guest

Marshall amp In excellent condition | amps, pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji

NOTE: the reverb stopped working on this unit. A new reverb tank can be ordered for about $25 but I prefer to sell this amp as is.


----------



## bzrkrage

Love the intonation setup...








(Im such an ass…bahahaha!)
Fender Strat Tex Mex Custom and Mesa Boogie 12 in. F-30 on Kijiji 
Fender Strat Tex Mex Custom and Mesa Boogie 12 in. F-30 | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Marshall amp In excellent condition | amps, pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> NOTE: the reverb stopped working on this unit. A new reverb tank can be ordered for about $25 but I prefer to sell this amp as is.



I can't tell which model that is from the photo, but some of the Valvestate amps were great. I have a Vintage Modern 2266C, but if I were to stumble across the right Valvestate at a good price I would scoop it up as a secondary amp for elsewhere in the house.


----------



## butterknucket

I have some sail boat fuel I can sell.


----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


> I have some sail boat fuel I can sell.


You are full of hot air!


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> You are full of hot air!


Most days, yes.


----------



## colchar

Anyone else notice problems with Kijiji since they changed their system?

I keep having ads deleted and get messages saying they are duplicates, when they are not. It is particularly galling when some people have the same ad posted in every city in the GTA.

In addition, when trying to type out a message in response to an ad the page constantly freezes while typing. It is almost as if they are trying to force you to use their stupid new stock message. And what is with only a part of the ad showing now? You have to wonder if the people making the changes are actually Kijiji users.


----------



## Guest

The people who run Photobucket are now running Kijiji


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> Anyone else notice problems with Kijiji since they changed their system?
> 
> I keep having ads deleted and get messages saying they are duplicates, when they are not. It is particularly galling when some people have the same ad posted in every city in the GTA.
> 
> In addition, when trying to type out a message in response to an ad the page constantly freezes while typing. It is almost as if they are trying to force you to use their stupid new stock message. And what is with only a part of the ad showing now> You have to wonder if the people making the changes are actually Kijiji users.


I noticed the same thing too


----------



## sakana

Well I thought I had a Charvel sewn up here in Calgary, contacted the owner a few times, we`d set up a meeting for Sunday after I contacted him but, he never got back to me on the day. 
Listed as a late `70s Charvel with a single bucker in the bridge and he said MIJ, but a little research showed it was a `90s model judging from the headstock. Either way I was looking forward to it....more Kijiji dumbassery.


----------



## bzrkrage

Is it me? Or are all the screws missing from the pickups?










"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## Guest

also the symmetrical intonation.
maybe OCD?


----------



## greco

bzrkrage said:


> Is it me? Or are all the screws missing from the pickups?


@bzrkrage Good eyes/catch!! I'm impressed!

Seems like it has been done and discussed at length...

removing pole pieces from humbucker - Google Search


----------



## Guest

Decorated Vintage Cardboard Guitar Case. $50

You'll never misplace your guitar if it's in this case.
It'll stand out in the pile of black cases at the open stage.

In good shape considering it's from 1982 or earlier.
All clasps work.

Foam padded.

A unique, quirky case for the bohemian in you.


----------



## 1SweetRide

There's no Bohemian in me. Been long since digested.


----------



## Guest

Frankenstein bass | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji
My friend had a bass where the neck warped so he bought a new neck off the internet. 
The only problem is the neck didn't fit well so he gave it to me. I sawed off parts of the neck and got it to fit. 
It functions as a bass. Probably for someone just looking to have cheap bass that works. 
I have used it for recording in the past, but have since upgraded to a fender. Make me an offer.


----------



## Farmboyjo

laristotle said:


> I sawed off parts of the neck and got it to fit.
> 
> .


Literally and truly a WTF From my mouth on this one.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Frankenstein bass | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji
> My friend had a bass where the neck warped so he bought a new neck off the internet.
> The only problem is the neck didn't fit well so he gave it to me. I sawed off parts of the neck and got it to fit.
> It functions as a bass. Probably for someone just looking to have cheap bass that works.
> _*I have used it for recording in the past*_, but have since upgraded to a fender. Make me an offer.



Yeah, sure you have.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Frankenstein bass | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji
> My friend had a bass where the neck warped so he bought a new neck off the internet.
> The only problem is the neck didn't fit well so he gave it to me. I sawed off parts of the neck and got it to fit.
> It functions as a bass. Probably for someone just looking to have cheap bass that works.
> I have used it for recording in the past, but have since upgraded to a fender. Make me an offer.


Intonate much?


----------



## Guest

SUPER RARE Teisco Spectrum 65 electric guitar 5 pickups ! $3000

SUPER RARE Teisco Spectrum 65 with FACTORY humbucker AND split pickups .( 1 humbucker and 4 mini half staggered 3 pole pickups) 
A rare chance to get one of the 5 known prototypes of this guitar . And the only black one in existence.
...


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> SUPER RARE Teisco Spectrum 65 electric guitar 5 pickups ! $3000
> 
> SUPER RARE Teisco Spectrum 65 with FACTORY humbucker AND split pickups .( 1 humbucker and 4 mini half staggered 3 pole pickups)
> A rare chance to get one of the 5 known prototypes of this guitar . And the only black one in existence.
> ...


I just sent an email asking if he was nuts.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, but .. but ..
It's black!


----------



## Guest

1959 fender tweed case for strat or tele $1,000| guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> 1959 fender tweed case for strat or tele $1,000| guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Smellic'd


----------



## 1SweetRide

Did he drag it out of a swamp?


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> 1959 fender tweed case for strat or tele $1,000| guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


How do you date a case and/or show the buyer it is from 1959? Seriously.


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> How do you date a case and/or show the buyer it is from 1959? Seriously.


good point.
maybe it was relic'd?



1SweetRide said:


> Did he drag it out of a swamp?


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> 1959 fender tweed case for strat or tele $1,000| guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Looks like some old Bluesman was buried in it and then dug up 20 years later when the relatives realized that the case was worth 5 bucks.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Wardo said:


> Looks like some old Bluesman was buried in it and then dug up 20 years later when the relatives realized that the case was worth 5 bucks.


You're right. This is not a case, it's a coffin.


----------



## sakana

A good Kijiji story....no, really. Saw an Ibanez advertised today, asked the seller where it was made...MIJ he says. OK, I`ll get on my bike and be there shortly....didn`t realize he lived as close to us as he did, I could have walked over in 2 minutes....anyway, yeah it`s an Ibanez Blazer from November 1980. It`s a 2 piece body, one piece being about 7/8 and the second about 1/8, natural finish S-S-S configuration with a pull up pot. So I bought it. I have since researched the Blazers a bit on line and so far haven`t found anything bad said about em. He had an aluminium pick guard made for it, unique shape, kinda cool. Sorry, no longer have a photo host site, dropped the f$#%it bucket account I have no pics yet.


----------



## 1SweetRide

sakana said:


> A good Kijiji story....no, really. Saw an Ibanez advertised today, asked the seller where it was made...MIJ he says. OK, I`ll get on my bike and be there shortly....didn`t realize he lived as close to us as he did, I could have walked over in 2 minutes....anyway, yeah it`s an Ibanez Blazer from November 1980. It`s a 2 piece body, one piece being about 7/8 and the second about 1/8, natural finish S-S-S configuration with a pull up pot. So I bought it. I have since researched the Blazers a bit on line and so far haven`t found anything bad said about em. He had an aluminium pick guard made for it, unique shape, kinda cool. Sorry, no longer have a photo host site, dropped the f$#%it bucket account I had so no pics yet.


If you use Tapatalk, you can upload directly from you iPhone, PC, whatever.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> 1959 fender tweed case for strat or tele $1,000| guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji



Did you read his description?

_1959 , good shape , latches work , fits a telecaster or stratocaster_


----------



## bzrkrage

NEW Scientific Calculator on Kijiji .......in guitars.
Cause, I know I can't count how many guitars/pedals I have.....
NEW Scientific Calculator | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji














Sent from my other brain.


----------



## DaddyDog

Ah, no, that's not a real Gretsch...
Gretsch Country Gentlemen Guitar | guitars | Cornwall | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

DaddyDog said:


> Ah, no, that's not a real Gretsch...
> Gretsch Country Gentlemen Guitar | guitars | Cornwall | Kijiji



Wow, that's bad.


----------



## Guest

What a way to ruin a guitar.

Custom painted gibson les paul $2,000


----------



## 1SweetRide

That supposed to be Van Gogh?


----------



## High/Deaf

1SweetRide said:


> That supposed to be Van Gogh?


Munch, I think. And he values his paint job at $1000. I don't.


----------



## bzrkrage

Ummm, well....
Fender Stratocaster with Maple Fretboard Sunburst 1958 on Kijiji Fender Stratocaster with Maple Fretboard Sunburst 1958 | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## LexxM3

Freudian slip? (below are all the same ad)


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> Ummm, well....
> Fender Stratocaster with Maple Fretboard Sunburst 1958 on Kijiji Fender Stratocaster with Maple Fretboard Sunburst 1958 | guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.



Check the photo at that link now. Some Strat thing with a Charvel type headstock.


----------



## amagras

Oh c'mon! 

'original Ibanez TS10 Classic Tube Screamer with power supply. Works great. Currently selling on eBay for $249 to $299 US Dollars'

Price: $ 225


----------



## rollingdam

another Ottawa Kijijidiot
Avril Lavigne signature edition Squier (Fender Telecaster | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## 1SweetRide

I'm embarrassed to live here lol


----------



## jb welder

I love some of this guys music, but some of these deals are insane:
The Official Billy Corgan Reverb Shop


----------



## Guest

Travel guitar.


----------



## LexxM3

Just did a fun experiment with Kijiji. I am currently in the middle of Lake Muskoka. Set Kijiji to find by GPS location within 1km of here. Kijiji finds 101 items. And no Tim Hortons in sight for a decent pickup location.


----------



## Distortion

Big Spender ?Wanted: Fender Blues Jr | amps, pedals | Windsor Region | Kijiji


----------



## bzrkrage

"The channels with the red dots don't have audio signal..(3 mic inputs out of 6!) Works great!"


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## DaddyDog

jb welder said:


> I love some of this guys music, but some of these deals are insane:
> The Official Billy Corgan Reverb Shop


The Steve Earle shop also has healthy mark ups (you may have to set 'Ships To' to Anywhere) "steve earle" in Carter Vintage Guitars


----------



## johnnyshaka

Electric Guitar. $100 obo | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji

Ibanez Jet King 1 Is has knobs and strings and pick ups. It actually works. In quite good condition. I bought it cuz its sooo ugly. I like ugly things. You should see my gf!!! But boy can she cook!! And by cook I mean leave me......Rock n roll!!


----------



## allthumbs56

LexxM3 said:


> Just did a fun experiment with Kijiji. I am currently in the middle of Lake Muskoka. Set Kijiji to find by GPS location within 1km of here. Kijiji finds 101 items. And no Tim Hortons in sight for a decent pickup location.


Check and see if it can find any Avro Arrows .......................


----------



## LexxM3

allthumbs56 said:


> Check and see if it can find any Avro Arrows .......................


Good call, will start looking -- no one would ever consider looking in Muskoka, it's a great hiding spot. Come to think of it, there are a few suspicious sunken ship markers in the middle of the lake ...

My point with that post was that in fact there can be nothing real for sale within 1km of that location in the middle of the lake. The 101 returned search results plus the explicit ads are ALL 100% KIJIJI ADVERTISING. That experiment establishes the baseline signal to noise ratio for Kijiji these days.


----------



## colchar

Autographed Guitar | guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


Wow, just wow.


----------



## 1SweetRide

A $50.00 guitar with $5.00 worth of signatures.


----------



## oldfartatplay

How badly was it singed?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Any takers?

Wanted: Looking to rent a Marshall jcm 800 or A plexi


----------



## 1SweetRide

Replace rent with "steal" and it's probably a more accurate title.


----------



## LexxM3

So what is the opposite of lowballer? We need a pithy term. Well whatever it is, this is one of those:

EHX Soul Food. | amps, pedals | Hamilton | Kijiji @$185 and it's even "firm", LOL.

($95 + tax new at L&M)


----------



## Guest

Fender neck UN-USABLE $100.00


----------



## DaddyDog

This guy is back. Sounds like he had lots of fun back in the day. Not sure why that translates to asking almost 3 times the going rate for that particular vintage and model...

1960's Gretsch Chet Atkins Tennessean Guitar (Ser. #871185) | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Eastwood P90 Special FS/FT | guitars | London | Kijiji

Not a bad guitar, $450 is a bit high but not stupidly so, but the kicker:

"Looking to sell or trade for fender style guitars. Ideal swap would be for a jazzmaster or mustang but i'd be open to teles, stratocasters or something interesting. *Please no cheap squiers or epiphones*."

Cuz for $450 you expect a proper Fender/Gibson? I'd take an Epi over an Eastwood any day of the week.


----------



## jb welder

DaddyDog said:


> This guy is back. Sounds like he had lots of fun back in the day. Not sure why that translates to asking almost 3 times the going rate for that particular vintage and model...
> 
> 1960's Gretsch Chet Atkins Tennessean Guitar (Ser. #871185) | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


That's crazy.
It's not like it's been signed by Chip Foose or something. 
On second thought, maybe someone should ask him if it was.


----------



## Guest

jb welder said:


> It's not like it's been signed by Chip Foose or something.


That would demand a 12x asking price then.
I don't care what you think, but, it is what it is.


----------



## vadsy

Crazy Godin owners...

*Godin Montreal Premiere *
$1,700.00
Godin Montreal Premiere | guitars | Strathcona County | Kijiji


----------



## rollingdam

Anyone willing to trade with this guy?

Genuine Gator head/skull - trade? | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Distortion

rollingdam said:


> Anyone willing to trade with this guy?
> 
> Genuine Gator head/skull - trade? | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Conservation officers better not see that.


----------



## vadsy

rollingdam said:


> Anyone willing to trade with this guy?
> 
> Genuine Gator head/skull - trade? | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Imma offer him my used paint ball gear or RC cars


----------



## bw66

rollingdam said:


> Anyone willing to trade with this guy?
> 
> Genuine Gator head/skull - trade? | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Bah! It's just a baby! Call me when you have a real 'gator skull.


----------



## 1SweetRide

bw66 said:


> Bah! It's just a baby! Call me when you have a real 'gator skull.


Here ya go


----------



## Ricktoberfest

LexxM3 said:


> My point with that post was that in fact there can be nothing real for sale within 1km of that location in the middle of the lake. The 101 returned search results plus the explicit ads are ALL 100% KIJIJI ADVERTISING. That experiment establishes the baseline signal to noise ratio for Kijiji these days.


Actually I was on a boat 500 meters away selling 101 items as an experiment!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bw66

1SweetRide said:


> Here ya go


I've got a full set of lightly used strings to trade.


----------



## colchar

Has anyone noticed that Kijiji is now using that useless captchya (or whatever the hell it is called) crap that forces you to click on pictures to verify that you are human but that rarely, if ever, works properly? That alone is enough to get me to stop using Kijiji.


----------



## Jamdog

colchar said:


> Has anyone noticed that Kijiji is now using that useless captchya (or whatever the hell it is called) crap that forces you to click on pictures to verify that you are human but that rarely, if ever, works properly? That alone is enough to get me to stop using Kijiji.


For me, it's the fact that there's nothing good for sale anymore.


----------



## capnjim

colchar said:


> Has anyone noticed that Kijiji is now using that useless captchya (or whatever the hell it is called) crap that forces you to click on pictures to verify that you are human but that rarely, if ever, works properly? That alone is enough to get me to stop using Kijiji.


I get it...its awful. Unfortunately for me, I am still addicted to Kijiji and check it every hour. I have lots of free time at work and am bored.


----------



## colchar

This guy must be high:


marshall jtm 1 watt | amps, pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> Has anyone noticed that Kijiji is now using that useless captchya (or whatever the hell it is called) crap that forces you to click on pictures to verify that you are human but that rarely, if ever, works properly? That alone is enough to get me to stop using Kijiji.


Maybe you just need glasses?


----------



## Guest

capnjim said:


> I am still addicted to Kijiji


Me too. 
The more that people stop going there because of a 7 second inconvenience,
the better for me to score deals.


----------



## colchar

It takes a lot longer than seven seconds, if it even works at all.


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> It takes a lot longer than seven seconds, if it even works at all.


Why does it take longer than that? Is it a combination of bad eyesight and hand eye coordination? Are your mouse batteries possibly dead?


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Does it do this when you are logged in? I always check kijiji from my iPhone through the kijiji app. It's easier and quicker to browse than using the website on a desktop.


----------



## BGood

Condition: Excellent (Used)

Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul Melody Maker 2014 Wine red satin


----------



## Guest

Never seen one of these before (I have a Harley phone)

Telephone 1957 Gibson Les Paul Telephone | téléphones résidentiels, répondeurs | Ouest de l’Île | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

old vintage signed buy lots of rockstars

im sell my old vintage Gibson brand new paint job brown and black
brand new strings brand new pickups I went to a lot of concerts
with guitar had it signed buy steve via duff mckagan slash joe perry
lita ford also sell my brand new amp bag with this


----------



## bzrkrage

If he really paid $180..... I’m sorry he got scammed.








“I think they were 180-ish brand new, and this thing is just sitting around collecting dust now. 100 for the pedal. Does not come with adapter. “



Sent from my other brain.


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> If he really paid $180..... I’m sorry he got scammed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I think they were 180-ish brand new, and this thing is just sitting around collecting dust now. 100 for the pedal. Does not come with adapter. “
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.



Burst his bubble and let him know they were less than $50 brand new.


----------



## colchar

Speaking of new, this guy doesn't seem to know what the word means:


Beautiful Fender Twin Reverb Amp - NEW - never been used | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Granny Gremlin

colchar said:


> Speaking of new, this guy doesn't seem to know what the word means:
> 
> 
> Beautiful Fender Twin Reverb Amp - NEW - never been used | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Oh he knows. He's just clickbaitin.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I particularly like how the title says never been used and then he goes on to say that it has been used in the ad. Might as well just put "I'm a big fat liar" in the title.


----------



## Guest

this one's pretty honest

Cheapass Copy of a Gibson SG from Chine

The dots were put on top of the neck with black marker 
It Must be a USA produced axe, cause its says so on the rear headstock 
If you are a Fake Elvis this is your type guitar 
i understand the strings....yes it was noted somewhere the strings were real 
Works as good or better than an old Woolco guitar 
The guitar actually plays good for a POS and in brand New shape...right out of the box


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Lol looks like the SG sold.


----------



## bzrkrage

Neck problems? Nope!










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Dorian2

That looks like that spray on foam shit above...haha


----------



## JBFairthorne

Gorilla glue


----------



## Dorian2

JBFairthorne said:


> Gorilla glue


Well the neck should be pretty solid then.


----------



## colchar

$500?

Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!


Epiphone Les Paul 100 | Guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


----------



## Distortion

These were $700 new. MIJ.Charvel So Cal Pro Mod | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji
Charvel - Made in JAPAN | Guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

gibson les paul vintage / relic case $800.00










Same seller

Fender custom shop Bass guitar gig bass $350.00


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> gibson les paul vintage / relic case $800.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same seller
> 
> Fender custom shop Bass guitar gig bass $350.00


The seller only lives a few blocks from me...if anyone wants me to check this stuff out...LOL.


----------



## LexxM3

laristotle said:


> gibson les paul vintage / relic case $800.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same seller
> 
> Fender custom shop Bass guitar gig bass $350.00


He’s got 10 listings right now, all completely WTF. He’s such a 1/lowballer ... wish we had a pithy word for that.


----------



## capnjim

greco said:


> The seller only lives a few blocks from me...if anyone wants me to check this stuff out...LOL.


Maybe you can get some of what he is smoking.


----------



## davetcan

LexxM3 said:


> He’s got 10 listings right now, all completely WTF. He’s such a 1/lowballer ... wish we had a pithy word for that.


Or you could buy this one

Gibson USA Les Paul Traditional MOLDED HARDSHELL CASE American Accessories | eBay


----------



## troyhead

laristotle said:


> gibson les paul vintage / relic case $800.00


The case has a Folkway sticker, so that must bump up the value.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> gibson les paul vintage / relic case $800.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same seller
> 
> Fender custom shop Bass guitar gig bass $350.00


He dropped his price to $750.
Best act now before it's gone. lol.
gibson les paul aged relic cali case | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Fender Stratocaster - Oakley Prize never played $1,000.00

The story behind this guitar is that I worked for Oakley sunglasses for year and
at a sales meeting they had a karaoke contest and the winner won this guitar. I
won and just don't play. Two strings are missing because a buddy needed strings
for his guitar so I just gave them to him. It's kinda a neat piece for an Oakley
collector. I know what the guitar is worth if it didn't have the Oakley logo on
it so don't waste my time offering me that's price. I figured there might be some
Oakley collectors out there would be into this. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Spazsquatch

laristotle said:


> Fender Stratocaster - Oakley Prize never played $1,000.00
> 
> ...I know what the guitar is worth if it didn't have the Oakley logo on
> it so don't waste my time offering me that's price.




So do we Kijiji guy, so do we.


----------



## ZeroGravity

Funny, I was just about to post this one too. There are probably lots of "Oakley Collectors" out there just waiting to jump on this, lol


----------



## Jamdog

Spazsquatch said:


> So do we Kijiji guy, so do we.


Imagine if he'd take the Oakley logo off the profit he could make....!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I'd like it more without the Oakley logo....and particularly without the "KareOakley" reference.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Fender Stratocaster - Oakley Prize never played $1,000.00
> 
> The story behind this guitar is that I worked for Oakley sunglasses for year and
> at a sales meeting they had a karaoke contest and the winner won this guitar. I
> won and just don't play. Two strings are missing because a buddy needed strings
> for his guitar so I just gave them to him. It's kinda a neat piece for an Oakley
> collector. I know what the guitar is worth if it didn't have the Oakley logo on
> it so don't waste my time offering me that's price. I figured there might be some
> Oakley collectors out there would be into this. Thanks for looking.




"_Two strings are missing because a buddy needed strings for his guitar so I just gave them to him._"

Seriously? WTF???


----------



## Guest

Gibson les Paul $600.00
Mint condition les Paul *Singed* by Joe Bonamassa No case


----------



## 1SweetRide

laristotle said:


> Gibson les Paul $600.00
> Mint condition les Paul *Singed* by Joe Bonamassa No case


Singed as in burnt? As in you’ll get burned if you buy this? Clever my friend, clever.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Gibson les Paul $600.00
> Mint condition les Paul *Singed* by Joe Bonamassa No case



I'm in a bit of a mood today (being on strike starting today will do that to you) so sent him a message saying "Gibson guitar? That isn't a Gibson. Are you too illiterate to read the word 'Epiphone' on the headstock?"

His response was "What's ur point?"


----------



## colchar

The latest response:

"_I know nothing about guitars I’m posting it for my mother This is the info she gave me So if ur not interested in the guitar Stops messaging about this add._"


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> This is the info she gave me


I guess that excuses his illiteracy.


----------



## colchar

Not a seller, but a buyer this time.

Good luck finding one for that price:

VOX ac15 Wanted | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## TheRumRunner

colchar said:


> Not a seller, but a buyer this time.
> 
> Good luck finding one for that price:
> 
> VOX ac15 Wanted | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


I paid $375 for a used one a few years back and considered it a great deal. In the last year or two the used prices increased quite a bit when the MSRP jumped due to the .75 CDN dollar. However there are still good prices to be had. Eg Vox ac15 c1 amplifier


----------



## colchar

TheRumRunner said:


> I paid $375 for a used one a few years back and considered it a great deal. In the last year or two the used prices increased quite a bit when the MSRP jumped due to the .75 CDN dollar. However there are still good prices to be had. Eg Vox ac15 c1 amplifier



I'm surprised at that price. Were I in the market I would be interested in the one you linked.

And yeah, yours was a great deal.


----------



## capnjim

I don't know why, but this one really made me laugh. Thanks Kijijidiot! Thanks...

Guitar tuner | Autre | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## Granny Gremlin

capnjim said:


> I don't know why, but this one really made me laugh. Thanks Kijijidiot! Thanks...
> 
> Guitar tuner | Autre | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


Wait - is that dude buying or selling?


----------



## capnjim

He's selling. He just made a mistake. I don't know why I find if funny, but its a scratched up 30 year old POS tuner for 40$


----------



## Spazsquatch

Looked on eBay for that model, and it’s over twice the price of the most expensive Korg CA-20 listing. Probably safe to say I’ve done more research than the seller.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greco

Ibanez Guitar and hardbody case | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


*Description*

I have reduced my price to sell from $500 to $385. *I payed over $300 for the case.* The guitar has an *amazing sound if I don't play it.*


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Dude got ripped off on the case.


----------



## greco

Granny Gremlin said:


> Dude got ripped off on the case.


Maybe that is why is sounds so good when it is in the case and he isn't playing it?


----------



## 1SweetRide

Guess he needs help figuring out the logic of your point. Think I'll message him too.


----------



## Distortion

I will give him the $85 for the guitar and he can keep the $300 case to sell to someone else.


----------



## capnjim

I already offered him 85$ for the guitar. *****Fingers crossed!!!!!*****


----------



## greco

capnjim said:


> I already offered him 85$ for the guitar. *****Fingers crossed!!!!!*****


I should offer him $85.00 for the case...


----------



## capnjim

greco said:


> I should offer him $85.00 for the case...


Lets not get silly now, that's a 300$ case we are talking about!!


----------



## LexxM3

greco said:


> Ibanez Guitar and hardbody case | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
> 
> I have reduced my price to sell from $500 to $385. *I payed over $300 for the case.* The guitar has an *amazing sound if I don't play it.*


I just sent him a question:


> "How does it sounds when you do play it? Still good?"


----------



## greco

LexxM3 said:


> I just sent him a question:


While you are communicating with him (assuming it is not 'her'...BTW) can you also ask 'the seller' where one could get such a good deal on a case like that.
Thanks


----------



## LexxM3

greco said:


> While you are communicating with him (assuming it is not 'her'...BTW) can you also ask 'the seller' where one could get such a good deal on a case like that.
> Thanks


Well the seller responded and now I kind of feel like a dick for making fun of them. Very polite and humble response, they are just not a very good player and it plays better in someone else’s hands. Kind of like Marshall amps and I — they sound fantastic, if someone else plays them.

It’s not a bad price overall, regardless the $300 case story. Someone should consider buying it, they are nice people.


----------



## Guest

Artcore's are nice guitars. That one looks to be an older one and yeah, good price.


----------



## Spazsquatch

LexxM3 said:


> It’s not a bad price overall, regardless the $300 case story. Someone should consider buying it, they are nice people.


What a twist. I did not see that coming.


----------



## greco

LexxM3 said:


> Well the seller responded and now I kind of feel like a dick for making fun of them. Very polite and humble response, they are just not a very good player and it plays better in someone else’s hands. Kind of like Marshall amps and I — they sound fantastic, if someone else plays them.
> 
> It’s not a bad price overall, regardless the $300 case story. Someone should consider buying it, they are nice people.


Now I feel badly also, possibly worse than you do, as I started everything rolling with my post. On the bright side (and I'm rationalizing here that there is one to help us feel a bit better) , his ad got a more exposure to many guitar enthusiasts.
And I agree, it is a very good deal.


----------



## 1SweetRide

greco said:


> Now I feel badly also, possibly worse than you do, as I started everything rolling with my post. On the bright side (and I'm rationalizing here that there is one to help us feel a bit better) , his ad got a more exposure to many guitar enthusiasts.
> And I agree, it is a very good deal.


If it was closer I’d be into it.


----------



## Diablo

greco said:


> Ibanez Guitar and hardbody case | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
> 
> 
> *Description*
> 
> I have reduced my price to sell from $500 to $385. *I payed over $300 for the case.* The guitar has an *amazing sound if I don't play it.*


"My guitar sounds good if I dont play it" reminds me of: If a tree falls in the forest, does it make a sound?


----------



## colchar

capnjim said:


> He's selling. He just made a mistake. I don't know why I find if funny, but its a scratched up 30 year old POS tuner for 40$



But he's selling it with a stack of guitar 'pics'!!!


----------



## colchar

I sent a reply to the $300 case guy and now feel like bad after reading the posts on this page.


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> Dude got ripped off on the case.


I'm not sure why, but that comment made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Jamdog

Diablo said:


> "My guitar sounds good if I dont play it" reminds me of: If a tree falls in the forest, does it make a sound?


I saw it more as "if someone else plays, it's awesome"


----------



## colchar

I contacted the person selling the tuner and this was their response:

"_U r an i wont even say cause i love jesus i hope you repent and ask god to forgive you of your sins God bless you._"


----------



## Guest

Kijiji bullies. You know who you are.


----------



## Diablo

Jamdog said:


> I saw it more as "if someone else plays, it's awesome"


I'm sure that's what he meant. he just said it strangely.


----------



## Diablo

colchar said:


> I contacted the person selling the tuner and this was their response:
> 
> "_U r an i wont even say cause i love jesus i hope you repent and ask god to forgive you of your sins God bless you._"


there you go...you got the unconditional love of a Christian today....should be a start to a great day lol
on second thought, it does appear to have some conditions to it (repenting from trolling) lol


----------



## colchar

Player99 said:


> Kijiji bullies. You know who you are.



We prefer the term 'Kijiji crusaders'.


----------



## capnjim

colchar said:


> We prefer the term 'Kijiji crusaders'.


Amen brother!!!


----------



## Distortion

Yep bunch of mean buggers. I don't feel bad I did not contact anyone. Just had a giggle.


----------



## LexxM3

Ok, I am not going to feel bad about this Kijijiot ... price listed for $100, but the precious snowflake is "Not selling for $100!". Everyone needs to just offer him his asking price, $100.

Fender Princeton Reverb Amp (limited edition) | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji

(Yes, I know, none of us are getting a PRRI for $100. Not the point.)


----------



## colchar

LexxM3 said:


> Ok, I am not going to feel bad about this Kijijiot ... price listed for $100, but the precious snowflake is "Not selling for $100!". Everyone needs to just offer him his asking price, $100.
> 
> Fender Princeton Reverb Amp (limited edition) | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> (Yes, I know, none of us are getting a PRRI for $100. Not the point.)



The moron couldn't have clocked 'please contact' so that he didn't have to enter an amount?

We should _all_ contact him offering $100.


----------



## LexxM3

colchar said:


> We should _all_ contact him offering $100.


I did. Score. Picking it up tomorrow 7am, bitches.


----------



## Guest

LexxM3 said:


> I did. Score. Picking it up tomorrow 7am, bitches.


I don't think so.


----------



## LexxM3

Player99 said:


> I don't think so.


Decisions, decisions ... do I double troll, or just go to sleep with a smirk?


----------



## Guest

LexxM3 said:


> Decisions, decisions ... do I double troll, or just go to sleep with a smirk?


You sleep with a smirk? Is that even legal?


----------



## 1SweetRide

Player99 said:


> You sleep with a smirk? Is that even legal?


It is if it’s over 18.


----------



## bzrkrage

Not only are JHS working with Boss, so are Degitek apparently.  








Degitek by Boss Guitar/Bass prosessor/pedal on Kijiji 
Degitek by Boss Guitar/Bass prosessor/pedal | Amps & Pedals | Calgary | Kijiji


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guest

Will that Boss help me catch a bass?


----------



## Guest

Convert that bass into a bass?


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Convert that bass into a bass?



I think it would be more interesting to try going the other way and to convert that bass into a bass.


----------



## bzrkrage

US RELIC Strat with Mex 70’s neck - HENDRIX STYLE!!! on Kijiji

 https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/us-relic-strat-with-mex-70-s-neck-hendrix-style/1307083765









“Killer relic strat with unbelievable relic US body, custom US handwound pick ups, and Mexican replace,ent neck.

The guitar is stunning and has KILLER sound and feel.

You will love it if you are a Hendrix tone player.”












Sent from my other brain.


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> US RELIC Strat with Mex 70’s neck - HENDRIX STYLE!!! on Kijiji
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/us-relic-strat-with-mex-70-s-neck-hendrix-style/1307083765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Killer relic strat with unbelievable relic US body, custom US handwound pick ups, and Mexican replace,ent neck.
> 
> The guitar is stunning and has KILLER sound and feel.
> 
> You will love it if you are a Hendrix tone player.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.



"Killer relic strat with unbelievable relic US body."

Yep, it certainly is unbelievable, just not in a good way.


----------



## bzrkrage

So, the “new” Jiji with the ads..... anyone wanna go to Prague?
Looks like fun?!?










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## greco




----------



## NorlinNorm

greco said:


> View attachment 136225


I literally choked on my coffee this morning!!
OMG!!


----------



## JBFairthorne

greco said:


> View attachment 136225


I'm no expert but something about this one looks fake...


----------



## greco

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm no expert but something about this one looks fake...


Anything specific that you are basing your opinion on?
It could be very helpful to others in the future.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Ancient Chinese secret....


----------



## hammerstein

I came across a squier bullet strat for sale in Hamilton a few days ago for $300.. not bad for a used guitar that sells for $200 brand new. Went to look for the ad but it appears the price was dropped to $250


----------



## Guest

Kurt Cobain playing acoustic guitar Painting. $900


----------



## Guest

Guitar player looking for jam

Hey my name is Dan, i play a lot of different styles, have lots of different instruments and i like to drink and smoke. Shoot me a text or call


----------



## davetcan

Guitars | Guitars | London | Kijiji

wtf?

_Negley Venter or Negs has set up two meetings where each time he had set up fake interested people taking us home early from vacation leaving my relative with Dementia with just onecare giver

This person is nuts, if you deal with him, some Guitars are questionable gluded together, some are ok being set up professionally

Block your location_


----------



## bzrkrage

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/gibson-les-paul-deluxe/1310286888
There was a Trad for $1500...... but a deluxe studio for $1800? Come on man!










Sent from my other other backup brain.


----------



## vadsy

Searching: An experienced guitar player | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji

Looking for an experienced guitarist for a working 80's new wave cover band. We currently have bookings - will be playing On The Rocks in November. We play music by the likes of the Elvis Costello, Blondie, The Cars, Billy Idol, The Go Go's etc. Our current guitarist has an antiquing addiction and plans on living the rest of his life never "purposely seeking out knowledge." He also has this fetish where he takes off his shirt during Centerfold by J. Geils Band. It was funny the first time but it's getting creepy. Needless to say we are looking to replace him. *If you like Romeo Void please don't bother inquiring.*


----------



## ZeroGravity

I'm in...

Electric | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Chitmo

HEAVY CARDBOARD MUSICAL INSTRUMENT STORAGE BOX | Other | Bedford | Kijiji

*HEAVY CARDBOARD MUSICAL INSTRUMENT STORAGE BOX*

$15.00

Here's a Heavy Cardboard "UNDER-the-BED" Storage Box for YOUR Musical Instrument..........Custom-Shaped...Measures 28 inches long...4 inches deep...13.5 inches wide at ONE end...and tapers down to 5 inches at the other...Clean...Neat...and Compact...Assures the Instrument will be "dust-free"....and it's a "money-saver"...as well...Asking $15.00


----------



## Mr. Jengles

Guitato for sale .... WANT !!!!












Made with space age polymers and alien technology , was blessed by the pope , worshiped by guitar gods everywhere , this 2017 model is considered the best by pro level potato players for their superior tone and play-ability .. recently set up and peeled by professional chef and ready to take your potato playing to the next level .. was meticulously sprinkled with seasoning salt , comes with a valuable rare collectible ketchup packet , and a (scalloped) tweed hard case built by Malmsteen himself

The pickups are Hand wound , 99% pure gold Texas special custom shop lace sensors , with genuine Saskatchewan sealskin bindings , and Alnico 5000 magnets ...with stealth technology from a Prince Edward Island spud farm near area 51 ..

true collectors will appreciate the unbelievably low price of this rare one of a kind gem , which was rumoured to have had a bite taken out of it by Yngwie himself .. NO TRADES OR LOWBALLERS ! I f it doesn't sell , I will just cook it and eat it with some fava beans and a nice chianti


----------



## bzrkrage

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/1-guitar/1312827099
“Has CRACK still works”









Crack. singular.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

bzrkrage said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/1-guitar/1312827099
> “Has CRACK still works”
> 
> 
> Crack. singular.


"We totally trashed this campfire guitar, but I decided to glue 'er up and see if I could flog it on here. Hope to scrape up enough to score a rock."


----------



## Granny Gremlin

1970 garnet session man tube amp | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji

LOL at price (doublish what it's worth), claim of rarity (I sold mine just a few months ago and have seen at least 3 since not even looking; what's rare is the guitar head version), and upside down pic.


----------



## Guest

What's a port?^


----------



## Lincoln

Granny Gremlin said:


> 1970 garnet session man tube amp | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> LOL at price (doublish what it's worth), claim of rarity (I sold mine just a few months ago and have seen at least 3 since not even looking; what's rare is the guitar head version), and upside down pic.


and It's a PA amp. He'd be lucky to get $250 for it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Lincoln said:


> and It's a PA amp. He'd be lucky to get $250 for it.


Maybe a decade ago, but the secret is out about Garnets (a 30 watt stencil PA amp will go for more than $250). It's a very good PA amp that works great for guitar or bass; and mid-high powered at that 60ish (prod lit claimed 70) watts. Basically a Y*V*A-1 with reverb and all the jacks on the front. I sold mine for US$675 (which surprised me plesantly) to some guy in Nashville, but they are rarer down there, so that makes some sort of sense; up here they're more common but still easily 4-500CAD in working shape.


----------



## Distortion

Chitmo said:


> HEAVY CARDBOARD MUSICAL INSTRUMENT STORAGE BOX | Other | Bedford | Kijiji
> 
> *HEAVY CARDBOARD MUSICAL INSTRUMENT STORAGE BOX*
> 
> $15.00
> 
> Here's a Heavy Cardboard "UNDER-the-BED" Storage Box for YOUR Musical Instrument..........Custom-Shaped...Measures 28 inches long...4 inches deep...13.5 inches wide at ONE end...and tapers down to 5 inches at the other...Clean...Neat...and Compact...Assures the Instrument will be "dust-free"....and it's a "money-saver"...as well...Asking $15.00
> 
> View attachment 138945


 I bet that is SmorgeDonkey


----------



## Diablo

greco said:


> View attachment 136225


not bookmatched. do not want.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest

Original Oil Painting -"Cheese Boutique" Etobicote
24x18x2 canvas. Will trade for fender Tele or Strat


----------



## Steadfastly

Distortion said:


> I bet that is SmorgeDonkey


If you're talking about the Toronto ad, I doubt it. Smorgy lives in Dartmouth, NS.


----------



## greco

Tune your guitars and increase their value??!! 

*Description*
Wooden acoustic guitar. Very lightweight. Very good condition. Sling included. *Out of tune, which means a lower price than normal.*

Available for pick up from 8am - 12pm on weekdays, and pretty much all day during weekends, unless otherwise stated. Willing to negotiate prices. Please contact via e-mail.

[OUT OF TUNE] Acoustic guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> If you're talking about the Toronto ad, I doubt it. Smorgy lives in Dartmouth, NS.


It's nice you're keeping tabs on him. I'm sure he appreciates the personal care and attention, although he left the forum because of you.


----------



## Steadfastly

greco said:


> Tune your guitars and increase their value??!!
> 
> *Description*
> Wooden acoustic guitar. Very lightweight. Very good condition. Sling included. *Out of tune, which means a lower price than normal.*
> 
> Available for pick up from 8am - 12pm on weekdays, and pretty much all day during weekends, unless otherwise stated. Willing to negotiate prices. Please contact via e-mail.
> 
> [OUT OF TUNE] Acoustic guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


Obviously, a season pro.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Vintage 1970's Japanese Epiphone GT-275 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


*"Vintage 1970's Japanese Epiphone GT-275*
$1.00"

... "Make an offer and please note I will not respond to emails asking how much I want, do your own homework."

Screw people like this. You're doin it wrong; learn to use Kijiji properly - so if you're the type of asshat who won't post an ask at least you don't put a price of $1 on it- the please contact option is not rocket science. ... anyway, it's obvious he wants too much money for it.


----------



## bzrkrage

Granny Gremlin said:


> Vintage 1970's Japanese Epiphone GT-275 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> 
> *"Vintage 1970's Japanese Epiphone GT-275*
> $1.00"
> 
> ... "Make an offer and please note I will not respond to emails asking how much I want, do your own homework."
> 
> Screw people like this. You're doin it wrong; learn to use Kijiji properly - so if you're the type of asshat who won't post an ask at least you don't put a price of $1 on it- the please contact option is not rocket science. ... anyway, it's obvious he wants too much money for it.


Just sent an email asking how much, could you ship, I have an X-box & games to trade.....
Bahahahahaha!


Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I was considering offering him a dollar.... cuz that's what he's asking.


----------



## Guest

Two fifty for a highball, a buck and a half for a GT-275.


----------



## dmc69

I posted my LP studio for 1000. He offered me some beats headphones, an ipad, and a TV. Obviously, a big no. Then his cash offer. I should have screenshotted the part where he offers beats.


----------



## Steadfastly

dmc69 said:


> I posted my LP studio for 1000. He offered me some beats headphones, an ipad, and a TV. Obviously, a big no. Then his cash offer. I should have screenshotted the part where he offers beats.
> 
> View attachment 143713


I would tell him to try buying a guitar worth $350.00, not $1000.00 and then block his emails so he wouldn't bother me again.


----------



## capnjim

When people do that to me, I tell them, sure, give me a call. I then give them the number of a strip joint and tell them to ask for Gino. It works, and I can string people on for several e-mails. I should keep some of them and post them. They are pretty funny.


----------



## dmc69

Please do!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

If you want some craziness and pranks to online ads.....funny page.

E-mails from an Asshole


----------



## Dorian2

I'm not a fan of the Prank stuff myself. I was trying to sell a TV on kijiji and some dickwad led me to believe he was interested. Turned down a couple of other people that were interested. Wasn't too happy about it. Are you sure the Gibby ad was responded to without a Prank intention?


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> I posted my LP studio for 1000. He offered me some beats headphones, an ipad, and a TV. Obviously, a big no.



I've dealt with those exact same offers. Obviously the same idiot.


----------



## colchar

Steadfastly said:


> I would tell him to try buying a guitar worth $350.00, not $1000.00 and then block his emails so he wouldn't bother me again.



I either tell them I will take their offer as a deposit until they can come up with the rest of the money, or I come back with a price higher than my original asking price. If they get bitchy about it I just say "well you're the one who decided to start negotiating".


----------



## capnjim

I have my 3000$ 1959 Junior listed. If you offer me a 300$ guitar in trade, I'm gonna mess with you.


----------



## dmc69

colchar said:


> I've dealt with those exact same offers. Obviously the same idiot.


was thy guy's name Alex?


----------



## Guest

Chinese counterfeit can't decide which fake to post. lol. 

Professional bass replica Fender aerodyne awesome look and sound brand new


----------



## colchar

capnjim said:


> I have my 3000$ 1959 Junior listed. If you offer me a 300$ guitar in trade, I'm gonna mess with you.



Would you take pedals in trade?


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> was thy guy's name Alex?



I can't remember. But every time I told him no he came back with other moronic trade offers. And it took 2-3 weeks for the guitar to sell, during which time I renewed the ad a couple of times. Each time I did he started from scratch again.


----------



## capnjim

colchar said:


> Would you take pedals in trade?


I would take one of every boss pedal ever made from every year in trade. Is that reasonable?


----------



## colchar

capnjim said:


> I would take one of every boss pedal ever made from every year in trade. Is that reasonable?



No, but I've got some Digitech pedals to offer. The Digitech Death Metal pedal will get you the brutal tonez and is a fair trade.


----------



## cheezyridr

or a line 6 tonecore, behringer v-amp, dano d-1.


----------



## Guncho

What drives me crazy is people who repost the same ad day after day. I have alerts set up so I get the same items everyday.


----------



## Steadfastly

Guncho said:


> What drives me crazy is people who repost the same ad day after day. I have alerts set up so I get the same items everyday.


There is a guy here on the east coast who has been reposting the same ad for over a year. It's exactly the same at the same inflated price. You would think by now he would realize he is way out in left field with his pricing.


----------



## colchar

All solid woods? Um, no.


Art & Lutherie Wild Cherry CW Acoustic/Elec Guitar | Guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

So is it vintage or a reissue? Make up your mind!


Vintage 1965 Fender Twin Reverb Amp and Matching Traynor Cab | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Diablo

colchar said:


> So is it vintage or a reissue? Make up your mind!
> 
> 
> Vintage 1965 Fender Twin Reverb Amp and Matching Traynor Cab | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


In a way, it's both...if you consider a 25 yr old amp to be "vintage" (while also being a reissue of a 50yr old amp  ).


----------



## mhammer

Not really a WTF ad, but more a humorous one.

Today a guy had a drum kit advertised on the Ottawa Kijiji as a "Sens fan de-stressing device". Cute. I like it.
Kijiji Canada


----------



## colchar

mhammer said:


> Not really a WTF ad, but more a humorous one.
> 
> Today a guy had a drum kit advertised on the Ottawa Kijiji as a "Sens fan de-stressing device". Cute. I like it.
> Kijiji Canada



If it is a de-stressig device then Habs fans should be lining up to buy it.


----------



## mhammer

Somebody on the Stampeders, or some of the many fans, might buy it while they're in town.


----------



## amagras

greco said:


> View attachment 136225


I saw that one years ago on a social media forum and the first comment was "need more cowbell" lol


----------



## amagras

mhammer said:


> Not really a WTF ad, but more a humorous one.
> 
> Today a guy had a drum kit advertised on the Ottawa Kijiji as a "Sens fan de-stressing device". Cute. I like it.
> Kijiji Canada


It's gone, someone probably bought it


----------



## bzrkrage

“Perfect condition “......except for the missing boom piece.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## mister.zed

Djentlemen - anyone interested?

*Djent stick*
Swap/Trade

*Description*
Basse une corde fait sur une pelle ( je l'ai fait moi meme ) sa joue bien pour une pelle! faite moi une offre

Djent stick | Guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

mister.zed said:


> Djentlemen - anyone interested?
> 
> *Djent stick*
> Swap/Trade
> 
> *Description*
> Basse une corde fait sur une pelle ( je l'ai fait moi meme ) sa joue bien pour une pelle! faite moi une offre
> 
> Djent stick | Guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


After you play it you can dig a hole to crawl into.


----------



## dmc69




----------



## bzrkrage

dmc69 said:


> View attachment 146985


I love the way they say $xx cash” what else would I be taking?Day old donuts?!?


Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## dmc69

Y


bzrkrage said:


> I love the way they say $xx cash” what else would I be taking?Day old donuts?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Bathtub.....


Yeah I dont get it either. What else could I possibly be asking for? It's not like anyone ever asks for paintball guns as payment


----------



## Guest

bitcoin?


----------



## Steadfastly

bzrkrage said:


> I love the way they say $xx cash” what else would I be taking?Day old donuts?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Bathtub.....


It's like the signs in the country for "pure" honey. Is there any other kind?


----------



## allthumbs56

colchar said:


> All solid woods? Um, no.
> 
> 
> Art & Lutherie Wild Cherry CW Acoustic/Elec Guitar | Guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


If you play loose with the definition maybe. Technically particle board is *made* from real wood.


----------



## Guest

Roger Daltrey guitar pick | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji
This guitar pick was given to me by Simon Townsend the guitarist of the new Who, when he and Roger Daltrey were performing at the Casino. 
It may have been used too. $40.00 OBO


----------



## ZeroGravity

Ambitious for a $600 dollar guitar. Must be a really nice case that goes with it

Epiphone ES-335 Dot Semi-Hollow - Cherry and Case (BRAND NEW) | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

And there there is this guy asking $950 for a used guitar that costs $999 brand new or, if you want a burst, you can get one on sale for $660.


Mint Epiphone | Guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Good grief, these are decent little amps for what they are but they didn't cost this much even when brand new:

Traynor DG15 Guitar Amp | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Genuine Gibson guitar shipping carton | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji
$20


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> Genuine Gibson guitar shipping carton | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji
> $20


I used to live there. 

But, hey, if that sells, I'm going to go to my local L & M and buy up every Gibson box they have for $3.00 and make me some guitar money.


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> I used to live there.
> 
> But, hey, if that sells, I'm going to go to my local L & M and buy up every Gibson box they have for $3.00 and make me some guitar money.


3 bucks for a box?!?

you're paying too much!


----------



## Guest

I agree. Go dumpster diving behind their shops.


----------



## bw66

I dunno - usually a Gibson logo add about 1000 bucks. I'd snap that baby up!


----------



## Lincoln

They are really nice boxes. I have one I hung onto. No idea why.


----------



## Guest

Lincoln said:


> They are really nice boxes. I have one I hung onto. No idea why.


Something to live in when your music career tanks...


----------



## colchar

Player99 said:


> Something to live in when your music career tanks...



Or to give to your drummer for Christmas as I'm sure he needs a place to live.


----------



## 1SweetRide

laristotle said:


> Genuine Gibson guitar shipping carton | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji
> $20


Looks like the headstock is broken on this one too


----------



## Lincoln

Player99 said:


> Something to live in when your music career tanks...


I'm still looking for a way to break it to myself gently.......but a reality check suggests that my music career tanked a long time ago.


----------



## bzrkrage

New from PHENDER!

“Phery nice expensivph amph “ bahahahahaha!










Sent from my Other Other Brain.


----------



## Steadfastly

1SweetRide said:


> Looks like the headstock is broken on this one too





laristotle said:


>


The "FRAGILE-HANDLE WITH CARE" on the box should have an addendum "BECAUSE THE HEADSTOCK BREAKS EASILY".


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> "BECAUSE THE HEADSTOCK BREAKS EASILY".


Ah, that urban legend never seems to fade away.
I have two gibbys. 32 and 14 yrs old.
Never had any problems and I play my guitars rough and put them away wet.
I do however, have a 55 year old Gretsch with a headstock break repair that's 
been holding strong for 26 years and I repaired a 20 year old Washburn that 
held strong for 7 years before selling it.
Anything will break when mistreated.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> Ah, that urban legend never seems to fade away.
> I have two gibbys. 32 and 14 yrs old.
> Never had any problems and I play my guitars rough and put them away wet.
> I do however, have a 55 year old Gretsch with a headstock break repair that's
> been holding strong for 26 years and I repaired a 20 year old Washburn that
> held strong for 7 years before selling it.
> Anything will break when mistreated.


Are there headstocks not thinner than others?


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> Are there headstocks not thinner than others?


There may/may not be. 
I'm not familiar with all the brands that were/are produced around the planet and beyond.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> Are there headstocks not thinner than others?


They break easier because of the headstock angle. If a Gibson falls on the floor on it's back the headstock takes all the force.


----------



## LanceT

Player99 said:


> They break easier because of the headstock angle. If a Gibson falls on the floor on it's back the headstock takes all the force.


Wouldn't any guitar that fell on it's back have all the force taken by the headstock? Being that the headstock is the furthest thing from the floor and the last to hit?


----------



## Guest

LanceT said:


> Wouldn't any guitar that fell on it's back have all the force taken by the headstock? Being that the headstock is the furthest thing from the floor and the last to hit?


Fender strats and teles don't have the angle, the headstock goes straight off the neck, so when they fall they don't hit with all the force just on the very tip of the headstock like Gibies do. If you lay a Gibson on the floor face up, the tip of the headstock holds the entire neck and body off the floor (except for the very back of the body.) The Fender strat will lay flat on the floor, and the headstock doesn't pry the whole body up...


----------



## LanceT

So not really an issue with the headstock but of carelessness...


----------



## jb welder

Player99 said:


> when they fall they don't hit with all the force just on the very tip of the headstock like Gibies do.


That's right. The Fender relies on the flexible neck joint as a shock absorber. Then you just give'r the old armbar and see if she goes back in tune.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Ah, that urban legend never seems to fade away.



True, and I'm willing to bet that those who talk about it the most have never actually had a Gibson on which the headstock has broken. Despite that, they never stop talking about how fragile the headstocks allegedly are.


----------



## colchar

Steadfastly said:


> Are there headstocks not thinner than others?


No, they are not. And thickness isn't the alleged issue. It is the angle of the headstock that allegedly makes them more prone to breaks.

Here you are claiming they break easily but don't even know the reason why that supposedly happens. Where is a facepalm smilie when I really need one?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Part of the issue with the headstock angle making Gibsons more prone to splitting is that the grain of the wood, running roughly parallel up the length of the neck creating long strands (strong), then with the angle of the headstock, those strands are now crossing the headstock at an angle, shortening them (weak).


----------



## Guest

LanceT said:


> So not really an issue with the headstock but of carelessness...


Both I would say. A weaker design that doesn't withstand as much as the other design.

But with the Gibson neck angle you never need string trees.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> There may/may not be.
> I'm not familiar with all the brands that were/are produced around the planet and beyond.


I don't believe that.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> I don't believe that.


----------



## mhammer

Is your local Kijiji "polluted" with what are essentially permanent e-bay ads that oblige you to scroll waaaaayyyyyyy down to see anything that is actually local?

I'm tired of having to work my way past all the DJ and lighting equipment, guitar kits, and ukelele ads.


----------



## Steadfastly

mhammer said:


> Is your local Kijiji "polluted" with what are essentially permanent e-bay ads that oblige you to scroll waaaaayyyyyyy down to see anything that is actually local?
> 
> I'm tired of having to work my way past all the DJ and lighting equipment, guitar kits, and ukelele ads.


No, mine isn't. When looking for something specific, like a guitar, I filter out all the nonsense by choosing musical equipment, then guitar and then I choose items with images, offering, price from-to. Then I choose newest first, lowest first or highest first.


----------



## colchar

mhammer said:


> Is your local Kijiji "polluted" with what are essentially permanent e-bay ads that oblige you to scroll waaaaayyyyyyy down to see anything that is actually local?
> 
> I'm tired of having to work my way past all the DJ and lighting equipment, guitar kits, and ukelele ads.



Yep, I've mentioned that in this thread but it would be many, many pages back by now. Been happening for a while and it is irritating as all hell.


----------



## dmc69

This helpful cross section might help explain why Gibson headstocks are fragile. Granted, it's only at the deepest part of the truss rod area, but wow is that a thin piece of wood at the back of the neck.


----------



## Steadfastly

dmc69 said:


> This helpful cross section might help explain why Gibson headstocks are fragile. Granted, it's only at the deepest part of the truss rod area, but wow is that a thin piece of wood at the back of the neck.


Yep. I've see that before plus many others and luthiers showing what they have done to correct the problem by putting in a valute. Gibson themselves have put a valute in some of them but have used some cockamamy excuse not to do it any longer. It's a poor design and there have been those who have simply had their guitars fall over off of a floor stand and had the headstock snap. 

I used to work for a large manufacturer and they have got sued for design problems a lot less worse than that.


----------



## dmc69

Steadfastly said:


> Yep. I've see that before plus many others and luthiers showing what they have done to correct the problem by putting in a valute. Gibson themselves have put a valute in some of them but have used some cockamamy excuse not to do it any longer. It's a poor design and there have been those who have simply had their guitars fall over off of a floor stand and had the headstock snap.
> 
> I used to work for a large manufacturer and they have got sued for design problems a lot less worse than that.


It's not that Gibson didn't want to strengthen it, it's the customers who panned it. Think about it. What other industry is as averse to innovation and change as the guitar world? The volute was made, people hated it, wanted it back to the way it was. And Gibson just went back to making something flawed that people would throw money at.


----------



## Guest

Some headstocks have popped off when the player tapped the headstock on a mic stand. The strings are pulling in the direction of the potential break which can also help with the de-headstocking process.


----------



## Guest




----------



## 1SweetRide

mhammer said:


> Is your local Kijiji "polluted" with what are essentially permanent e-bay ads that oblige you to scroll waaaaayyyyyyy down to see anything that is actually local?
> 
> I'm tired of having to work my way past all the DJ and lighting equipment, guitar kits, and ukelele ads.


Yup, and every second or third ad is something from a far-away eBay seller.


----------



## 1SweetRide

colchar said:


> True, and I'm willing to bet that those who talk about it the most have never actually had a Gibson on which the headstock has broken. Despite that, they never stop talking about how fragile the headstocks allegedly are.


All headstocks should be broken and then repaired at the factory before being shipped out. Apparently, that's a much stronger joint


----------



## bzrkrage

Oi! Larry, Steady, Sweetride, Player99, ect! 
When did the WTF thread become a Gibson Slinging match!
This here is a thread to laugh at Kijidiots and other ..........idiots.............ummm............... carry on you lot.


----------



## Steadfastly

bzrkrage said:


> Oi! Larry, Steady, Sweetride, Player99, ect!
> When did the WTF thread become a Gibson Slinging match!
> This here is a thread to laugh at Kijidiots and other ..........idiots.............ummm............... carry on you lot.


Just stating fact. Fact is not slinging.


----------



## Steadfastly

dmc69 said:


> It's not that Gibson didn't want to strengthen it, it's the customers who panned it. Think about it. What other industry is as averse to innovation and change as the guitar world? The volute was made, people hated it, wanted it back to the way it was. And Gibson just went back to making something flawed that people would throw money at.


So they say. It saves them money doing it that way. If they can save a few cents on every unit, figure out how much money they save every year. Am I cynical of manufacturers? Yes.


----------



## dmc69

Not 100% their fault if they are making what customers demand. You're not their demographic, why would they make something you want? If their _*paying customers*_ would prefer a weaker joint for the sake of originality, then they're obviously going to do it.

At the end of the day, why do you care so much about a brand you aren't in the market for nor spend money on? They don't care about or cater to your needs, you shouldn't care if they don't target you or make a guitar for your needs. We have other brands for a reason. Instead of slinging mud on manufacturers, can't people just respect that different manufacturers cater to different segments and if it doesn't cater to your particular segment, it's not crap?


----------



## Guest

bzrkrage said:


> Oi! Larry, Steady, Sweetride, Player99, ect!
> When did the WTF thread become a Gibson Slinging match!
> This here is a thread to laugh at Kijidiots and other ..........idiots.............ummm............... carry on you lot.


This is a "discussion" forum. We have been "discussing" the reason why Gibson necks break. You may now go ahead and "discuss" this.


----------



## colchar

Player99 said:


> Some headstocks have popped off when the player tapped the headstock on a mic stand.


Proof?





> The strings are pulling in the direction of the potential break which can also help with the de-headstocking process.



Snapping it backwards would be easiest so the strings are actually pulling against that.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapping it backwards would be easiest so the strings are actually pulling against that.


That's what the luthier told me who fixed my 1972 Les Paul Recording. He was also helping me with my 1969 SG with p-90's and said it was unusual to see one of that age without a headstock repair. It was at that time he told me the BS about the mic stands. He was also the Canadian Martin repair depot at the time. I believed him. It was in the '90's so unfortunately the VHS tape I secretly made at the time doesn't work so I have no proof, only anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Snapping it backwards would be easiest so the strings are actually pulling against that.


Exactly. Thank you for regurgitating my point. It's like a digital echo in here.


----------



## bzrkrage

Player99 said:


> This is a "discussion" forum. We have been "discussing" the reason why Gibson necks break. You may now go ahead and "discuss" this.


Wow, ummm, humour.
You know, some witty humours banter?
Funny? Ha-ha?
Ahh the forums, 90% of communication lost in translation.
If I have offended, sorry.
Please feel free to block me.
Edit: you made me forget what I really was wanting to say.
It’s not “what” you’re “discussing “
It’s “where” you’re “discussing “
Take it to the Guitars repair section.

That was my point, it’s a jab at some guy selling a box for $20!
Not the intricacies of the angle of Gibson’s headstock & damage due to user error & 3.14 bars of tension produced by 10-52 custom slinky flatwound strings.
Rant over & hopefully your knickers are unknotted.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guest

Player99 said:


> the VHS tape I *secretly* made


I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Steadfastly

dmc69 said:


> Not 100% their fault if they are making what customers demand. You're not their demographic, why would they make something you want? If their _*paying customers*_ would prefer a weaker joint for the sake of originality, then they're obviously going to do it.
> 
> At the end of the day, why do you care so much about a brand you aren't in the market for no spend money on? They don't care about or cater to your needs, you shouldn't care if they don't target you or make a guitar for your needs. We have other brands for a reason. Instead of slinging mud on manufacturers, can't people just respect that different manufacturers cater to different segments and if it doesn't cater to your particular segment, it's not crap?


I don't care. But I do know how many manufacturers think. I am just making a point that I feel is valid. You don't have to agree. 

As for keeping the volute out of the equation, most buyers and especially first time buyers would have no idea about it. That's why I think it was more of an economic decision.


----------



## Guest

bzrkrage said:


> Wow, ummm, humour.
> You know, some witty humours banter?
> Funny? Ha-ha?
> Ahh the forums, 90% of communication lost in translation.
> If I have offended, sorry.
> Please feel free to block me.
> Edit: you made me forget what I really was wanting to say.
> It’s not “what” you’re “discussing “
> It’s “where” you’re “discussing “
> Take it to the Guitars repair section.
> 
> That was my point, it’s a jab at some guy selling a box for $20!
> Not the intricacies of the angle of Gibson’s headstock & damage due to user error & 3.14 bars of tension produced by 10-52 custom slinky flatwound strings.
> Rant over & hopefully your knickers are unknotted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


I would never block you. I commend you for standing up for what you believe in. You have a spine and aren't afraid to to use it. Just kidding. Blocked.


----------



## dmc69

Sigh. Remember when everyone just got along on Guitars Canada? When this forum didn't resemble the old Harmony Central forums?


----------



## vadsy

dmc69 said:


> Sigh. Remember when everyone just got along on Guitars Canada? When this forum didn't resemble the old Harmony Central forums?


Steadly ruined that one and now he’s here to do the same. Typical.


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> Steadly ruined that one and now he’s here to do the same. Typical.


Yep.

He's never broken a Gibson headstock. He's never been in a room when it's happened to anyone else. He doesn't even personally know anyone that has and yet he says: "Just stating fact. Fact is not slinging."

He saw it on the internet once so it's 'fact'. 


I have owned Gibsons, lots of 'em, and never broken a headstock. I've got dozens of friends that have Gibsons and none of them have ever broken one (although they have owned pre-broken and repaired Gibbies). That's a fact. Sure, headstocks break. And Marshall's blow OT's. Just not as much as the internet would have us believe.

Steadly's just slinging. As usual. Some things never get old. But that did. A LOOOOOOOOONG time ago.


----------



## Guest

Why is it Gibbies has 2 b's, but Gibson only has one?


----------



## Steadfastly

dmc69 said:


> Sigh. Remember when everyone just got along on Guitars Canada? When this forum didn't resemble the old Harmony Central forums?


Hey, DMC, GC is nothing like Harmony Central Forums. That place was a disaster. I stopped visiting there because it was so vitriolic. 

Regarding our difference of opinion, that's all it is. I am not upset with you and I hope you feel the same toward me. I have this strong opinion because I worked for an international manufacturer for many years and when corners could be cut to save a penny (literally) they did them. Lies and politics were rife. And we all know the record that Gibson's owner has made for himself. Enough said by me on this subject. Let's just move on.


----------



## Diablo

I'm a Gibson guy, and a clumsy oaf. Yet I've never broken an LP headstock.
Closest I ever came to it, was when I was a stupid kid in the '80's...saw a video of Yngwie swinging his strat around his body. So like a stupid teenager, I decided to try it with my Explorer (much larger than a strat, and I wore it with a much longer strap as well). Anyways, the guitar went behind my back, did a total nosedive into the floor. Funnily enough, the skinny headstock attached to a skinny explorer neck didn't break, the neck broke cleanly at the heel/body connection. Was fixed at Steves easily and cheaply and is barely noticeable to this day.
Maybe it's th design of the LP headstock, maybe it's overblown. I don't know. But my adventure taught me that headstock don't break that easily...and that I'm not cool like Yngwie.
At least no one got it on video.


----------



## dmc69

Steadfastly said:


> Hey, DMC, GC is nothing like Harmony Central Forums. That place was a disaster. I stopped visiting there because it was so vitriolic.
> 
> Regarding our difference of opinion, that's all it is. I am not upset with you and I hope you feel the same toward me. I have this strong opinion because I worked for an international manufacturer for many years and when corners could be cut to save a penny (literally) they did them. Lies and politics were rife. And we all know the record that Gibson's owner has made for himself. Enough said by me on this subject. Let's just move on.


Nah man, difference of opinion is good. I didn't get upset at all, just throwing out some points in a different perspective. That's the point of discussion, no?


----------



## 1SweetRide

Diablo said:


> I'm a Gibson guy, and a clumsy oaf. Yet I've never broken an LP headstock.
> Closest I ever came to it, was when I was a stupid kid in the '80's...saw a video of Yngwie swinging his strat around his body. So like a stupid teenager, I decided to try it with my Explorer (much larger than a strat, and I wore it with a much longer strap as well). Anyways, the guitar went behind my back, did a total nosedive into the floor. Funnily enough, the skinny headstock attached to a skinny explorer neck didn't break, the neck broke cleanly at the heel/body connection. Was fixed at Steves easily and cheaply and is barely noticeable to this day.
> Maybe it's th design of the LP headstock, maybe it's overblown. I don't know. But my adventure taught me that headstock don't break that easily...and that I'm not cool like Yngwie.
> At least no one got it on video.


You still have it? Wow


----------



## High/Deaf

Player99 said:


> Why is it Gibbies has 2 b's, but Gibson only has one?


'Cause 1 'b' would be "gie - bee". Or "jie - bee". Two 'b's is "gi - bee".

Some of my cool friends call their Mercedes a 'Merc', pronounce "murk" and not "merse", as the name would lead you to. Makes more sense now that the Mercury brand is long gone. And I never thought much about it, because I'm more on the Dub end of the spectrum than the Merc or Bimmer end.


----------



## High/Deaf

Diablo said:


> I'm a Gibson guy, and a clumsy oaf. Yet I've never broken an LP headstock.
> Closest I ever came to it, was when I was a stupid kid in the '80's...saw a video of Yngwie swinging his strat around his body. So like a stupid teenager, I decided to try it with my Explorer (much larger than a strat, and I wore it with a much longer strap as well). Anyways, the guitar went behind my back, did a total nosedive into the floor. Funnily enough, the skinny headstock attached to a skinny explorer neck didn't break, the neck broke cleanly at the heel/body connection. Was fixed at Steves easily and cheaply and is barely noticeable to this day.
> Maybe it's th design of the LP headstock, maybe it's overblown. I don't know. But my adventure taught me that headstock don't break that easily...and that I'm not cool like Yngwie.
> At least no one got it on video.


Confession time ---- I did that, too. In the mid 80s. But I think more inflluenced by Steve Vai's acrobatics than Yngwie's. 

Thankfully, I did it with my 73 Strat and not my LPC. Hit the floor like yours did, but only bent a Kluson. Stupid, stupid thing to do. As you said, I'm glad no one has video of it. In fact, I'm really glad no one carried video recorders in the 80's. I'd probably be unemployable otherwise.


----------



## colchar

Player99 said:


> Why is it Gibbies has 2 b's, but Gibson only has one?



You double the consonant, just like changing 'y' to 'i'.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Phil X is Canadian.


----------



## colchar

Player99 said:


> Phil X is Canadian.



We knew that, but for those who didn't the Port Dover t-shirt with the Canadian flag on it that he is wearing might have been a hint.


----------



## Guest

Local Kitchener boy.
I was at this show.
I like how he does Jimi's solo (1:14 mark).


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Local Kitchener boy.


He grew up in Mississauga.




> I was at this show.


Where was it?


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> He grew up in Mississauga.


Guess I was misinformed by the fans at the bar.


colchar said:


> Where was it?


Rhapsody Barrel Bar on King St.


----------



## butterknucket

From his mom's kitchen in Mississauga.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Rhapsody Barrel Bar on King St.



Ah. That place didn't exist yet when I left KW a few years ago.


----------



## colchar

These morons still haven't figured out that whoever priced this item had to be as high as a kite:


Signed, Framed Toronto Maple Leafs Fender Guitar (#30061) We sell used guitars and musical instruments. We carry Yamaha! | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## cdntac

colchar said:


> These morons still haven't figured out that whoever priced this item had to be as high as a kite:
> 
> 
> Signed, Framed Toronto Maple Leafs Fender Guitar (#30061) We sell used guitars and musical instruments. We carry Yamaha! | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


I've seen that listed a few times over the past six months or so. Amazing anyone would even think a fan would come close to paying that.


----------



## dmc69

LOL Buster's Brampton. What a wreck of a place.


----------



## dmc69

Asking for receipts and warranty, of all things, is stupid on Kijiji. Warranty almost never transfers from original purchaser to someone who purchases it used. Especially for an $80 item that I'm selling for less than half what it cost when I bought it new, and for something not that significant. Also, if someone says they had it for almost a year, do you really think they'd have the receipt still?

I don't get bothered from people asking questions, but some people have really weird expectations when it comes to Kijiji. Maybe you shouldn't be on Kijiji if you expect warranty?


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> Also, if someone says they had it for almost a year, do you really think they'd have the receipt still?



My parents have receipts for appliances that they bought 30 years ago, and that were thrown out five years ago.


----------



## High/Deaf

colchar said:


> These morons still haven't figured out that whoever priced this item had to be as high as a kite:
> 
> 
> Signed, Framed Toronto Maple Leafs Fender Guitar (#30061) We sell used guitars and musical instruments. We carry Yamaha! | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


If that was signed by all the guys who won the cup for the Leafs, the year they last won the cup - maybe. But that's still stretching it. The time before that - yea, pretty sure you'd get 5 figures for it. 

But not that one, never!


----------



## Diablo

dmc69 said:


> Asking for receipts and warranty, of all things, is stupid on Kijiji. Warranty almost never transfers from original purchaser to someone who purchases it used. Especially for an $80 item that I'm selling for less than half what it cost when I bought it new, and for something not that significant. Also, if someone says they had it for almost a year, do you really think they'd have the receipt still?
> 
> I don't get bothered from people asking questions, but some people have really weird expectations when it comes to Kijiji. Maybe you shouldn't be on Kijiji if you expect warranty?
> 
> View attachment 152865


I sometimes include receipts if it's something that was a gift I didn't want that was outside of the return period. And I'm one of those people that usually keeps receipts, orig packaging etc. I sold an early 2000's strat last year that I bought second hand, about 6 yrs ago, with the orig receipt from Steves.
I'm selling s Fitbit right now, that my wife gave me but is outside of return period, with the orig receipt.
There's no harm in someone asking that, to try to avoid buying something stolen. And if there's 2 equal items, one with papers one without, I know which one I'm buying 99% of the time.
Now in terms of warranty, that's up to the manufacturer etc I would never make any promises of that.


----------



## Diablo

High/Deaf said:


> If that was signed by all the guys who won the cup for the Leafs, the year they last won the cup - maybe. But that's still stretching it. The time before that - yea, pretty sure you'd get 5 figures for it.
> 
> But not that one, never!


$2-3k imo, for a mediocre team without a cup or any HOFers.
It's amazing to me how many sellers think someone who is rich (you'd have to be to pay that much) is probably stupider than they are. TML players are not that inaccessible. If you're someone of that stature, you prob wouldn't have difficulty getting access to them.


----------



## High/Deaf

Diablo said:


> $2-3k imo, for a mediocre team without a cup or any HOFers.
> It's amazing to me how many sellers think someone who is rich (you'd have to be to pay that much) is probably stupider than they are. TML players are not that inaccessible. If you're someone of that stature, you prob wouldn't have difficulty getting access to them.


You really have to wonder if these guys ever find a rich sucker. I'm sure they're out there, but probably not that numerous. On the other hand, you only have to find one.

I've got a hockey stick signed by the 1989 Flames. I also got a second one for my brother, a hardcore Oilers fan. I'm not in need of any other NHL memorabilia, especially since I don't really do 'NHL' anymore. 

Go Canada Juniors! Tomorrow 12:00 PM PST. That's when 'hockey season' starts for me. Watch the stars just before they become stars.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Vintage Gibson G3 Bass 1975 Original Grabber blond(sell/trade)

LOL; try about half that ask , bud (and even that might be a tad high - the naturals are the most common finish + the wear spot on the back to the wood).

... and here's the same dude's other add, right next to the previous one, same pic, same location, posted same day, but $100 more: Vintage Gibson G3 Bass 1975 Original Grabber blond(sell/trade)


----------



## jb welder

Hmm, he'll consider as trade 'vintage watches whether working or not'. Like kijiji vintage?


----------



## Guest

Granny Gremlin said:


> LOL; try about half that ask


Gibson Victory Artist Bass Vintage 1981/82 | Guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Diablo said:


> $2-3k imo, for a mediocre team without a cup or any HOFers.
> It's amazing to me how many sellers think someone who is rich (you'd have to be to pay that much) is probably stupider than they are. TML players are not that inaccessible. If you're someone of that stature, you prob wouldn't have difficulty getting access to them.



It is being sold by a pawn shop. How many people with that kind of cash shop at pawn shops?

And despite their asking price they probably gave the previous owner less than $100 for it.


----------



## colchar

This guy has got to be high:


Traynor DG30D 30 watt Amplifier w/ effects | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## cdntac

I sent a message to guy this morn inquiring about a guitar that was listed yesterday. The guy responds that he's currently away for two weeks. 

WTH do people list something when they're away??


----------



## dmc69

laristotle said:


> Gibson Victory Artist Bass Vintage 1981/82 | Guitars | London | Kijiji


The neck plate engraving looks a lot like that emoji people usually put after the eggplant emoji


----------



## bzrkrage

Did I just get a scam response?

“Thanks Gavin ,I appreciate you getting back to me the amp is probably worth it if you can see your way to let it go for xx0.00 I would be a buyer I thank you for your time”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cdntac

bzrkrage said:


> Did I just get a scam response?
> 
> “Thanks Gavin ,I appreciate you getting back to me the amp is probably worth it if you can see your way to let it go for xx0.00 I would be a buyer I thank you for your time”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You'll know if he next asks for shipping and/or payment via suspicious means.


----------



## LexxM3

Sometimes you need to be careful with your words ...










OCD for a swollen pickle | Amps & Pedals | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji

“ ... OCD for a swollen pickle fuzz. It’s in perfect shape ...”


----------



## Guest

Anyone looking to save $9.99 from new?
Boss Katana 50 | Amps & Pedals | London | Kijiji
Boss - KATANA Guitar Amplifier 50watt 1-12'' Speaker


----------



## Granny Gremlin

laristotle said:


> Gibson Victory Artist Bass Vintage 1981/82 | Guitars | London | Kijiji


OK, Victories are great (I have a Standard), and the Artist version (active but not with Moog fx like the other Gibson Artists) is rare (especially here) but that's still crazy. It's like kijijiots ebay search "Gibson Bass" and use the highest price they see on the first page without regard for what model it is. People who know prefer the Standards (so I am told; never tried an Artist personally).

Also all Victories are super heavy (maple body and neck, like an RD). But I do love my 2 octave slightly more aggressive, both visually and sonically, P. Great neck profile too. Brass nut is stock. Bitch to get a case for (Tbird headstock). One of the last Gibson basses you can actually get for under a grand (in usable condition) any day of the week on ebay; if it was worth more I might actually sell mine (and regret it later). ... tho to be fair, the Artist version might be a little more than that; never really kept an eye on them. The rarest is the Custom (2 pup passive).


----------



## keto

I haven't seen it recently, but there's been a nice looking Victory on jiji locally for months at $1100 iirc


----------



## Granny Gremlin

keto said:


> I haven't seen it recently, but there's been a nice looking Victory on jiji locally for months at $1100 iirc


That's a good deal if it is a Custom, or Artist OR (I forgot earlier) a rarer colour Standard (e.g. black or burst) OR has matching neck finish. Most standards were CAR or Silvergreen with natural neck.

The last basic (CAR) Standard sold on ebay for <US$500 but it was pretty worn and apparently had a repaired crack (not a break). 

Another note: despite the weight they are really comfy and balance well.










I wonder if I still have those pants somewhere.


----------



## keto

It’s CAR


----------



## colchar

This guy needs to figure out the definition of "all original".


Vintage 1977 Marshall JMP 100 2203 | Amps & Pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## bzrkrage

To play like Keef?










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> To play like Keef?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.



$20 for five strings when you can get six for less than $10? Is that guy high or something? Someone needs to message him to give him a clue.


----------



## colchar

Apparently an ugly ass paint job is "a piece of Fender history":

Fender Splatocaster Stratocaster Electric Guitar 2003-2004 | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## greco

colchar said:


> Apparently an ugly ass paint job is "a piece of Fender history"


I remember those. Our local store had 3 or 4 of them lever a short time. 

I wonder what the total production numbers of that finish were. You certainly don't see them very often.


----------



## bzrkrage

colchar said:


> Apparently an ugly ass paint job is "a piece of Fender history":
> 
> Fender Splatocaster Stratocaster Electric Guitar 2003-2004 | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji





greco said:


> I remember those. Our local store had 3 or 4 of them lever a short time.
> 
> I wonder what the total production numbers of that finish were. You certainly don't see them very often.


Please tell me the price in the ad is a typo.
$7925.00???
Tell him he’s dreamin’!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> Please tell me the price in the ad is a typo.
> $7925.00???
> Tell him he’s dreamin’!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It also says $725 so I am assuming what you are referring to is a typo.


----------



## bzrkrage

bzrkrage said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/gibson-les-paul-deluxe/1310286888
> There was a Trad for $1500...... but a deluxe studio for $1800? Come on man!


Buddy’s back, now $1500.
Did he just put a “Deluxe “ cover on?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmc69

Hey, the artwork on the Splattercaster is copyright! See the back of the headstock? Not even the Chinese are counterfeiting that hideous "artwork".


----------



## cdntac

Wow. Not really my definition of "relic". 

Gibson Les Paul Goldtop Relic 120th anniversary | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Beach Bob

cdntac said:


> Wow. Not really my definition of "relic".
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Goldtop Relic 120th anniversary | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


damn it... wouldn't even want to see that done to a Chibson


----------



## Guest

Trade for bass | Guitars | Windsor Region | Kijiji


----------



## Diablo

I kind of like the splatocaster...reminds me of the Vai dipped/swirled guitars that were popular with a certain crowd.
I couldn't pull one off now though.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

That splattercaster is the only strat that I have ever liked the look of.... honorable mention to black w black guard, I guess.


----------



## jdto

cdntac said:


> Wow. Not really my definition of "relic".
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Goldtop Relic 120th anniversary | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


And he wants $1200...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Granny Gremlin

When I was at school, giving someone a swirly had a whole other meaning.


----------



## Guest

Granny Gremlin said:


> When I was at school, giving someone a swirly had a whole other meaning.


'selfie' had a whole different meaning too.


----------



## Guest

$3000
Comes with stand and box that came with the guitar. 
The guitar is playable but has no electronics in it. 
Semi hollow body w/ all The Tragically Hip members autographs on front of body.
Tragically Hip Signed Electric Guitar | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji










I think Gord said it best about this ad


----------



## rollingdam

This is a joke...right?

Jeff Waters' (Annihilator) Legendary "Crystal Ann" Classical guitar


----------



## Guest

rollingdam said:


> This is a joke...right?


$12,999!?!
_This is considered an almost priceless piece of guitar and metal history so music establishments, collectors 
and pretty well-off folk will likely be the only ones to afford this… but it only takes one lucky buyer. ... and 
when the inevitable question comes in saying "has Jeff lost his mind?", the answer is "No". Someone else 
should get this who knows its mini-historical musical value. He has a helluva lot of guitars and this one has 
served him well for 42 years!

Seller Notes: “Worn, blemished, scratched, dinged & used for 43 years; and that's why it rocks! It has it's own 
sound and made Heavy Metal history”_


----------



## Guest

Sad that Jeff from Annihilator would have to part with it.


----------



## colchar

rollingdam said:


> This is a joke...right?
> 
> Jeff Waters' (Annihilator) Legendary "Crystal Ann" Classical guitar



Who the hell is Jeff Waters?


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Who the hell is Jeff Waters?


Who the hell is Chrystal Ann?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

Crystal Ann Tab by Annihilator - Lead Guitar - Acoustic Guitar (steel) | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm

Until now, I'd never heard of the band, the song, or the guitarist. I'm no better or worse off for the experience.


----------



## High/Deaf

colchar said:


> Who the hell is Jeff Waters?





Mooh said:


> Crystal Ann Tab by Annihilator - Lead Guitar - Acoustic Guitar (steel) | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm
> 
> Until now, I'd never heard of the band, the song, or the guitarist. I'm no better or worse off for the experience.


You guys didn't get out much in the 80s?

Jeff/Annihilator were as big as any of those other 80s hairmetal bands - that you've probably never heard of either. Damn good guitar player, though.


----------



## colchar

High/Deaf said:


> You guys didn't get out much in the 80s?
> 
> Jeff/Annihilator were as big as any of those other 80s hairmetal bands - that you've probably never heard of either. Damn good guitar player, though.



I was a teenager in the '80s and was a major metalhead (still am at times), and I never heard of them so don't know how big they could have been.

ETA: I just looked them up and it seems they were a thrash band. I only liked a couple of thrash bands, which explains why I had never heard of them.


----------



## colchar

What the hell is it about 'no trades' that people on Kijiji can't seem to understand?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Maybe they think you don't want plumbers or electricians replying to your ad?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Fricken elitists


----------



## Mooh

High/Deaf said:


> You guys didn't get out much in the 80s?
> 
> Jeff/Annihilator were as big as any of those other 80s hairmetal bands - that you've probably never heard of either. Damn good guitar player, though.


Let's see...the '80s...I went fishing, listened to The Stones, Rory Gallagher, Roy Buchanan, Dire Straits, and Pink Floyd a lot, got married, fathered children, changed jobs a few times, played in classic rock cover bands...I guess hair metal passed me by. Seriously though, in 20 years of teaching guitar lessons I've never been asked for Annihilator, but lots of metal generally until fairy recently.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Pearl floor tom 16










"Guitar is in mini shape , text me or call, PICK UP IN SCARBOROUGH"

no phone number given.... though I assume it's one of the dude's from Tom's Tone getting too stoned in the basement again.


----------



## SaucyJack

Put down the crack pipe!!!


----------



## dmc69

Anyone else in the GTA get this one guy who goes by G who lowballs them all the time? He replies to like every one of my ads I swear.


----------



## dmc69

A gem here. Sent me pics of a pedal he wanted to trade even though I said I'd prefer not to. I'm having a kick having a convo with this guy.


----------



## Guest

If he continues, reply with 'Hey bud, sell those pedals. Then you'll have $250 towards buying my item.'


----------



## cdntac

I had a somewhat bizarre WTF Kijiji meeting today.

I drove about 50 minutes and met a guy at his friend's place to try an old Byrdland. 

I like hollowbody guitars for rock music. And I know Byrdlands. 

First thing the guy says was that the input jack crackles (just started doing that yesterday!). Ok, hopefully we can deal with that. 

I looked at the neck --- I can see a little bit of tongue rise but I don't say anything. 

I asked for some gain on the amp (a Fender something) and the guy was a little incredulous that I'd want gain. So much so that it kind of took me aback. "Channeling your inner Nugent?" he said. I said nothing. 

I start playing, the action is a bit high and I'm stumbling over my fingers a bit and the jack keeps crackling. 

Then I notice that at the 14th fret the notes are dead. The bridge is pretty high. 

"Just needs a setup!" he says.

Well, no, there is some tongue rise that's causing the note to choke out just by fretting it --- I tried to point it out and explain it to no avail.

The guy got a bit irritated and told me --- a few times --- it was a jazz guitar not a rock guitar. I told him "Well, Ted uses one for rock pretty good and I like them for that too." Otherwise I said nothing else about my experience with Byrdlands. 

I tried to make some small talk about Byrdlands and what might cause the jack cracking but he was having none of it. He said he took the jack out yesterday and must have bumped a soldering joint. Ok....

A brought along someone else who was possibly interested in it and just shook my head at him. He still briefly tried it but we were out of there in less than 10 minutes. 

The guy was good enough that we met at a more central location as opposed to driving to his place (I suspect he lived at least 30 min away based in his Kijiji ad) and he sure seemed not happy with us. "Well, it was a good day for a drive" was said to us with a rather bitter tone as we left. 

I've never had such a bizarre experience attempting to buy a guitar.


----------



## Guest

cdntac said:


> "Channeling your inner Nugent?"


Ha! If he wasn't so impolite, I'm sure you would've filled him in, eh!?


----------



## cdntac

laristotle said:


> Ha! If he wasn't so impolite, I'm sure you would've filled him in, eh!?


Sometimes, when I know I'm being bs'd in regards to a guitar's specs, history or how/what needs to be done to make a guitar supposedly play better I'll play my trump card but it wasn't worth it this time. 

Even after I was told that it just needed a setup. Lol. 

I couldn't even be bothered to ask why, since he was trying to sell a guitar for $6500, that he wouldn't have had one done. 

Not that it would have made a difference. Nothing short of a fretboard levelling would rectify the tongue rise. 

But if it were cheaper and you had someone do that it would probably be an awesome guitar. It was definitely a player' grade guitar with cool mojo.


----------



## Guest

Lado headless bass. $10,000


----------



## Wardo

Granny Gremlin said:


> Fricken elitists


Tradesmen round the back ... lol


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> ... filled him in, eh!?


Haven't heard that one in awhile ... lol


----------



## Guest

2013 Gibson 50’s Tribute *RARE* $1,100


----------



## cdntac

Maybe they're rare in Napanee? Lol.


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> 2013 Gibson 50’s Tribute *RARE* $1,100


Hmm...."prototype"?


----------



## Guest

Diablo said:


> Hmm...."prototype"?


Yes, because there were no SG's in the 50's.
They were ~$450 new at best buy IIRC.


----------



## bzrkrage

Diablo said:


> Hmm...."prototype"?





cdntac said:


> Maybe they're rare in Napanee? Lol.


It’s the rare “Pineapple” version!
(Insert Sponge Bob jokes here)


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## jdto

I think they printed "Prototype" on the back of the headstocks or something. This guy must think he has some rare, special guitar LOL.

This is from Reverb:


----------



## Guest

Barn find vintage guitar set $25,000










His other ad,

Experienced gaffer looking for work.


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> Barn find vintage guitar set $25,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His other ad,
> 
> Experienced gaffer looking for work.


----------



## colchar

$25,000?!?!?!

We should all have some fun with that guy. Some of us can contact him and tell him he's an idiot, while others can start a bidding war and give the guy a thrill thinking he's about to strike gold.


----------



## cdntac

I inquired if the barn was heated.


----------



## Guest

Is that Leo's first prototype strat where he couldn't decide how to shape the headstock?


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Is that Leo's first prototype strat where he couldn't decide how to shape the headstock?



He wanted it to double as a street hockey stick if you were in a pinch.


----------



## bzrkrage

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/gibson-les-paul/1326802533
Totally a legitimate Studio Deluxe..








Will post the words if it gets pulled.
Sorry if it’s someone’s here, & if it is, own up so we can make fun of you!
“I can trade or sell my Les Paul Studio Deluxe for a Gibson 335 style semi hollow body or Epiphone Sheraton 11 Pro. My guitar value is $1300.00. It is set up and ready to gig, is in very good condition, plays like a dream.”


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guest

bzrkrage said:


> Totally a legitimate Studio Deluxe..


_is in very good condition_


----------



## LexxM3

cdntac said:


> I inquired if the barn was heated.


I said I was interested, but only if the barn in question was included.


----------



## StevieMac

To SE ON members who sell on kijiji: Do you ever get replies from a "mike connely" aka "Dickey"? 

I'm wondering because EVERY time I post Gibson content on kijiji this person contacts me for no apparent reason, other than to state their vast knowledge of the model and how little they once paid for one. It's just weird.


----------



## Diablo

lol....the reason for the saying "get a blog" .


----------



## Diablo

bzrkrage said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/gibson-les-paul/1326802533
> Totally a legitimate Studio Deluxe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post the words if it gets pulled.
> Sorry if it’s someone’s here, & if it is, own up so we can make fun of you!
> “I can trade or sell my Les Paul Studio Deluxe for a Gibson 335 style semi hollow body or Epiphone Sheraton 11 Pro. My guitar value is $1300.00. It is set up and ready to gig, is in very good condition, plays like a dream.”
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


I dunno if its legit or not, but some ppl should be given an IQ test before being given access to a screwdriver.


----------



## colchar

StevieMac said:


> To SE ON members who sell on kijiji: Do you ever get replies from a "mike connely" aka "Dickey"?
> 
> I'm wondering because EVERY time I post Gibson content on kijiji this person contacts me for no apparent reason, other than to state their vast knowledge of the model and how little they once paid for one. It's just weird.



He probably bought Chibsons but thinks he is the greatest wheeler and dealer ever.


----------



## Guest

Epiphone EB-0 bass signed by Johnny winter. $2,500


----------



## StevieMac

Diablo said:


> lol....the reason for the saying "get a blog" .


Indeed! Here are the last 3 examples:

*'61 SG RI:* "_I own 3 2001 61 , and yours is the bridge red or called classic red. I had it once on a 2001 standard. All my other 2001 61 are the real nice dark colour. Also how do you like the heavy grovers on it ? They really pull the neck down, especially with this style neck joint being were it is. I have 2 sg with lyre . Vintage and signature model. But it's just a cover as there's no vibrola. My Derek trucks is the same. It's nice with better specs on them. I payed 1200 for it also_"

*CS '60 Special DC:* "_Good guitars. Bought the same one from a guy on kijiji for 1700.00. Same year also I believe with cert and custom case. Let it go and grabbed the custom shop special sg in white"

'_*07 ES-335 Fat Neck:*_ "Same as 335 that was on yesterday for 2000 dollars?"_


----------



## Hamstrung

Mini rant...
I posted an ad in Kijiji for my '69 custom pickups. I specifically stated in the ad "Not interested in trades". 
Kijidiot sends two responses, no sentences, not even broken ones, just separate emails with links to pictures of some random loaded pick guard. I ask what the significance is (probably should have just shit-canned the email outright) and he follows up with... and I quote "do the cs69?". 
I was left to to translate "do the cs69?" as him wanting to trade. When I respond "Was the wording in my ad unclear" he responds "Does it hurt to try?" 
Hurt? perhaps not. A waste of both our time and and indictment of our education system, definitely! Knuckle dragger!


----------



## colchar

Hamstrung said:


> Mini rant...
> I posted an ad in Kijiji for my '69 custom pickups. I specifically stated in the ad "Not interested in trades".
> Kijidiot sends two responses, no sentences, not even broken ones, just separate emails with links to pictures of some random loaded pick guard. I ask what the significance is (probably should have just shit-canned the email outright) and he follows up with... and I quote "do the cs69?".
> I was left to to translate "do the cs69?" as him wanting to trade. When I respond "Was the wording in my ad unclear" he responds "Does it hurt to try?"
> Hurt? perhaps not. A waste of both our time and and indictment of our education system, definitely! Knuckle dragger!



I hear ya. I've complained previously in this thread about idiots not grasping what 'no trades' means.


----------



## cdntac

Pick a price (check out his other ads).

vintage GIBSON GUTAR 1959 | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## greco

LexxM3 said:


> I said I was interested, but *only if the barn in question was included*.


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## Guest

Aria custom authentic electric guitar. $2500


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Aria custom authentic electric guitar. $2500



OK, we _have_ to have some fun with that seller.


----------



## greco

What does "*authentic* electric" mean?


----------



## SWLABR

Am I missing something?? Isn't Aria a (cheap) knock-off brand? I get it, some Ibanez are going for as much as their Gibby counterparts, but I didn't think Aria was in the lawsuit mix... $2500?!?!?!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

laristotle said:


> Epiphone EB-0 bass signed by Johnny winter. $2,500


LOL; saw that one last week. Did Johnny ever play an EBO? Other than the sig it's worth exactly 1 less zero - coincidence? Maybe if it was a Gibson.


----------



## colchar

SWLABR said:


> Am I missing something??



Nope, you're not missing anything. But the seller definitely is..............


----------



## ZeroGravity

Only because of humourous autocorrect....

Squirt Classic Vibe Stratocaster | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## SWLABR

colchar said:


> Nope, you're not missing anything. But the seller definitely is..............


Oh good. 



ZeroGravity said:


> Only because of humourous autocorrect....
> 
> Squirt Classic Vibe Stratocaster | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Only mild to moderate when I laugh.


----------



## Guest

MIM Fender Stratocaster trade for gibson


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> MIM Fender Stratocaster trade for gibson


Perhaps Gibson Epiphone is fair?


----------



## davetcan

LOL -$1500 for a block logo Super Sonic. My old minty script logo is sitting at L&M for $750

Fender Super-Sonic 60 60W 1x12 Tube Guitar Combo Amp | Amps & Pedals | London | Kijiji


----------



## ZeroGravity

i'm just an amatur (sic) player. Who apparently dropped $5K on a Martin on a wim (sic)

Martin DCPA1 paid 5000 want 3000 5 months old | Guitars | Thunder Bay | Kijiji


----------



## ZeroGravity

Not an Epiphone, not a Telecaster

Epiphone telecaster model | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## greco

ZeroGravity said:


> Not an Epiphone,
> not a Telecaster


Maybe he has an Epiphone Telecaster but put up the wrong pic???


----------



## ZeroGravity

@greco Possibly a wrong pic, or a wrong description for the Ibanez for sale


----------



## Adcandour

I rarely come across anything that is WTF worthy, but this caught my attention:

Marshall JTM 45 - Clone | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> MIM Fender Stratocaster trade for gibson



I think I'll offer him my Gold Top.....................


----------



## Wardo

adcandour said:


> View attachment 167265


They still sell those at ikea.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> I think I'll offer him my Gold Top.....................


It better not be a cheap Studio. lol.


----------



## StevieMac

adcandour said:


> I rarely come across anything that is WTF worthy, but this caught my attention:
> 
> Marshall JTM 45 - Clone | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


_From the ad_ [with responses]:

_No Rush To Sell_ [that's good!], _so low ballers just beat it_ [no ask price to lowball on so...should I just beat it then?]. _Vintage Tone is like a fine wine_ [Please elaborate]. _Want the tone of the Mighty JTM 45 at an affordable price_ [Yes! Oh, wait, you didn't provide that price]..._here it’s is_. _Look at how beautiful she is._ [I'm looking. Agree to disagree?]


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> It better not be a cheap Studio. lol.



Nope. It is a Signature T/Traditional so it is a fair deal for that MIM Strat. Then again, I might have to be prepared to add some money to make the deal work..........


----------



## Sneaky

Here is a strange one.

Need Old Asian Man To Act As my Uncle | General Labour | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Sneaky said:


> Here is a strange one.


_I need an older asian male to act as my uncle for this Sunday (Feb. 4th 2018). 
You must come to a Super Bowl house party and act like we are related for the duration of the game. 
The pay is $60 + free beer and food._


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> _I need an older asian male to act as my uncle for this Sunday (Feb. 4th 2018).
> You must come to a Super Bowl house party and act like we are related for the duration of the game.
> The pay is $60 + free beer and food._



I’ll do it but for $60,000 not $60.00. They can keep their beer and food though and no fornication or exchange of fluids. For an extra grand I’ll play a few songs on acoustic guitar.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> _I need an older asian male to act as my uncle for this Sunday (Feb. 4th 2018).
> You must come to a Super Bowl house party and act like we are related for the duration of the game.
> The pay is $60 + free beer and food._


Maybe Sean's available. Don't be fooled by the brogue, he makes an excellent Asian. NOT!


----------



## Guest

Road Worn to look like SRV Replica.
08 SQUIRE STRATOCASTER | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> Road Worn to look like SRV Replica.
> 08 SQUIRE STRATOCASTER | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji


Oh my...


----------



## Diablo

Sneaky said:


> Here is a strange one.
> 
> Need Old Asian Man To Act As my Uncle | General Labour | Calgary | Kijiji


That's straight out of a sitcom....wonder if you need ACTRA membership?


----------



## Guest

Diablo said:


> That's straight out of a sitcom....wonder if you need ACTRA membership?


Or a horror movie. Asian sacrifice. Must have pickup truck.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Road Worn to look like SRV Replica.
> 08 SQUIRE STRATOCASTER | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji


WOW!

At least he realized two letters in that, with that font, he wouldn't get all of Stratocaster spelled out. Silver linings, right?


----------



## bzrkrage

I have never heard this.

“I am not interested in epiphones or tacocasters.”

Tacocasters, wow, .


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## bzrkrage

Don’t worry about the new ‘18 line up, Fender Barracuda is where it’s at!
 https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/fender-barracuda-electric-guitar-with-stand/1331582352











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Martin dx1ae | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
Trading my Martin dx1ae . I don't play it much anymore. I wouldn't mind trading for another acoustic . Taylor . Or a Martin 
This one was a replacement guitar from an ex girlfriend after she smashed my martin d35 . 
I managed to get her to somewhat replace . The day she paid it off I dumped her .


----------



## LexxM3

This guy has the best misspellings


----------



## Guest

THE WORST PEDAL EVER | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji

_I am looking for the absolute worst guitar pedal ever. I has to be awful. 
For example, it should have at least one completely useless feature, like one that you cant even tell if it does anything. 
It should look abused and messy. 
It must work. 
It must evoke irritability or anxiety for the listener. 
It should trigger a cold sweaty sense of shame when the player engages the effect. 
It should make women and children cry when heard. 
It should be made with the absolute cheapest hardware available. 
It should be belligerent, tasteless and vulgar to the eye. 
Must be capable of creating rifts with band mates, perhaps capable of ruining friendships. 
It should smell like a homeless person’s smoking fingers. 
Willing to trade any one of the following items for this pedal: 
Pack of smokes 
6pack old milwaukee blues 
A pair of socks 
Tape cassette janet jackson rhythm nation 
Hammer 
A block of cheddar 
A pound of schnieders bacon 
Please text me with your offers. 
So far i have an offer for the despicable fab chorus. Looks terrible._


----------



## Guest

KISS Pez | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## John Fisher

I am double checkin my pedals, that guy is offering a full pound of good bacon, not that shit 375 gram package they scam us with now


----------



## cdntac

The price was $2G last night but it's dropped a bit this morn. Lol. 

1971 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## 1SweetRide

What a hunk of junk


----------



## Guest

1SweetRide said:


> What a hunk of junk


----------



## Lord-Humongous

What's with the enormous pick up ring on the bridge p/u?


----------



## cdntac

Lord-Humongous said:


> What's with the enormous pick up ring on the bridge p/u?


I'm gonna guess it's covering up an extremely poor routing job that was done to allow the guitar to have humbuckers installed. 

If it plays decently and was about $1G less a guy could probably make it into a good players' guitar.


----------



## Bubb

John Fisher said:


> I am double checkin my pedals, that guy is offering a full pound of good bacon, not that shit 375 gram package they scam us with now


I say take the cheese.


----------



## Guest

News Flash: Man trades guitar for cheese and bacon later contracts ass cancer.


----------



## Guest

Bubb said:


> I say take the cheese.


Only if it's old.


----------



## colchar

Lord-Humongous said:


> What's with the enormous pick up ring on the bridge p/u?


With the name you use here how could you ask about the 'enormous' pickup ring? Shouldn't you have asked about the humongous one? 

That is an epic fail on your part..........I haz a disappointing.


----------



## Guest

Custom Built Bass Guitar - Unfinished Project !!! $700


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Custom Built Bass Guitar - Unfinished Project !!! $700




Surely he meant seven hundred cents.........


----------



## greco

This gives a whole new meaning to "Custom Built" for me.

However, the "Unfinished" descriptor is very accurate in many ways...


----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


> This gives a whole new meaning to "Custom Built" for me.
> 
> However, the "Unfinished" descriptor is very accurate in many ways...


"Unfinished" as in he didn't _finish_ turning the screws all the way in?? 

My Lord I hope someone doesn't actually pay (anywhere near) $700.00 for this!! 

I'd take it if he gave it to me though.... see if I couldn't make something out of it. Like keeping the neck and guts, dumping the rest!


----------



## Guest

I was going through my junk drawer and I found this.
2.5 " wide.










For the heck of it, I googled and found ebay and reverb listings.
$99
$128
$131


----------



## jb welder

If it wasn't so valuable it looks like it might make a nice belt buckle.


----------



## 10409

non guitar related


----------



## colchar

mike_oxbig said:


> non guitar related






What has been seen cannot be unseen........................


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> What has been seen cannot be unseen........................


puhlease, I'm sure you have a folder on your desktop full of this stuff


----------



## dcole

Anyone wanna spend $500 on a Epiphone LP100?

Epiphone Les Paul | Guitars | St. Albert | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

dcole said:


> Anyone wanna spend $500 on a Epiphone LP100?
> 
> Epiphone Les Paul | Guitars | St. Albert | Kijiji



What an idiot.


----------



## Guest

Total custom made guitars | Guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji
Choice of three guitars. The les Paul’s are copies, but the black one is a complete custom with Seymour Duncan high gain 
bridge pick up and a softer neck pick up, ALSO has a one of a kind paint job with bindings and a one off push pull knob for 
total versatility, the goldish les Paul I got for 400$. It’s a copy but put new Gibson humbuckers, both play better then any 
high end epiphones and tone wise are exactly a perfect Gibson tone. Lots of time and money invested in both. Now the strat
is a fender body I’ve been beating with chains and blow torches for about 10 years. When I beat on it I take it completely 
apart to not damage the pick ups, it has a custom hand wound hot as hell humbucker. Looking to sell or trade for high gain 
amps, 6505, Mesa, orange, even Marshall tube amps, it’s hard for me to part with any of my guitars cause I live and breath 
for my playing and building total badass guitars, for all 3 I’d take less then 1000$ for all 3. For the black les Paul I have over 
800$ invested on top of the 500$ stock value, the goldish I’ll let go for 400, and the strat I’d take 200 or best offer. But looking 
mostly to trade for jcm series amps or 6505. Txt or call 289 383 0146. Al guitars are professionally maintained, and no damage 
to the Les pauls I’m open to trades for esp or Ltd guitars. And also Harley Davidson parts for dyna’s. shoot me a message and 
let’s make a deal! Thanks for looking


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Total custom made guitars | Guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji
> Choice of three guitars. The les Paul’s are copies, but the black one is a complete custom with Seymour Duncan high gain
> bridge pick up and a softer neck pick up, ALSO has a one of a kind paint job with bindings and a one off push pull knob for
> total versatility, the goldish les Paul I got for 400$. It’s a copy but put new Gibson humbuckers, both play better then any
> high end epiphones and tone wise are exactly a perfect Gibson tone. Lots of time and money invested in both. Now the strat
> is a fender body I’ve been beating with chains and blow torches for about 10 years. When I beat on it I take it completely
> apart to not damage the pick ups, it has a custom hand wound hot as hell humbucker. Looking to sell or trade for high gain
> amps, 6505, Mesa, orange, even Marshall tube amps, it’s hard for me to part with any of my guitars cause I live and breath
> for my playing and building total badass guitars, for all 3 I’d take less then 1000$ for all 3. For the black les Paul I have over
> 800$ invested on top of the 500$ stock value, the goldish I’ll let go for 400, and the strat I’d take 200 or best offer. But looking
> mostly to trade for jcm series amps or 6505. Txt or call 289 383 0146. Al guitars are professionally maintained, and no damage
> to the Les pauls I’m open to trades for esp or Ltd guitars. And also Harley Davidson parts for dyna’s. shoot me a message and
> let’s make a deal! Thanks for looking




This guy is an even bigger idiot than the previous one!


----------



## Farmboyjo

Wow! I have one of these in the basement and didn’t know what a goldmine it is! If any body local is looking for one, I can get you one about 40% off of this (seriously)


----------



## cdntac

1970s Japanese Fender an old Gibson. | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

you get a 'chord buddy' too!


----------



## cdntac

I didn't even notice that. 

The "old" Les Paul caught my eye. Lol.


----------



## colchar

cdntac said:


> 1970s Japanese Fender an old Gibson. | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji



Gotta love how he claims to know nothing about them but manages to avoid showing the headstock on that 'Gibson'.


----------



## cdntac

Vintage are worth big bucks so therefore mine are! Lol. 

GIBSON DELUXE TUNING AND BRIDGE FOR 1989 on Kijiji GIBSON DELUXE TUNING AND BRIDGE FOR 1989 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## capnjim

cdntac said:


> Vintage are worth big bucks so therefore mine are! Lol.
> 
> GIBSON DELUXE TUNING AND BRIDGE FOR 1989 on Kijiji GIBSON DELUXE TUNING AND BRIDGE FOR 1989 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


That's actually an amazing deal if you happen to have a 1989 Gibson and someone wants to buy it for 1,000,000$ but only if its all original and you happen to be missing those exact parts.


----------



## colchar

Farmboyjo said:


> Wow! I have one of these in the basement and didn’t know what a goldmine it is! If any body local is looking for one, I can get you one about 40% off of this (seriously)



If you were closer, we might have to have a chat.


----------



## colchar

Apparently 1995 qualifies as vintage now:


Vintage 95 Fender Strat MIM upgraded


----------



## Guest

cdntac said:


> Vintage are worth big bucks so therefore mine are! Lol.
> 
> GIBSON DELUXE TUNING AND BRIDGE FOR 1989 on Kijiji GIBSON DELUXE TUNING AND BRIDGE FOR 1989 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Well .. he does show other sales to justify his price. lol.


----------



## cdntac

Someone needs to explain to me how the price of tuners and a bridge/base combo from 50+ years ago are relevant to a 1989 guitar. Lol.


----------



## Guest

Trade for guitar. I have 2 Large Swords.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Trade for guitar. I have 2 Large Swords.



Methinks he is overcompensating for something...............


----------



## dmc69

laristotle said:


> Trade for guitar. I have 2 Large Swords.


The virginity is strong with this post.


----------



## colchar

These idiots are _still_ trying to sell this signed guitar at a moronically high price. At what point will they finally clue in?

Signed, Framed Toronto Maple Leafs Fender Guitar (#30061) We sell used guitars and musical instruments. We carry Yamaha! | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

This guy is a delusional fuckwit. But then again, he does admit to being a drummer so.............


Epiphone Special II Custom Alexisonfire Guitar Signed | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

He wants $100 for _that_ case????

Epiphone SG/1966-G-400-PRO | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## dmc69

colchar said:


> These idiots are _still_ trying to sell this signed guitar at a moronically high price. At what point will they finally clue in?
> 
> Signed, Framed Toronto Maple Leafs Fender Guitar (#30061) We sell used guitars and musical instruments. We carry Yamaha! | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


How is Busters still in business?


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> How is Busters still in business?



I have no idea. But I do stop by there when I want to buy cheap used video games.


----------



## Guest

Chibson LP $1,000

_I'm selling a made in China, fake, Gibson Les Paul. BUT! While it may seem blasphemous, hear me out! 
It's a surprisingly good copy! I gutted it, installed Seymour Duncan pickups ('59 Classic in the neck and 
a Pearly Gates in the bridge), installed new pots, toggle switch, input jack and had it all professionally 
re-wired and set up. I also replaced the tuners with Grovers. It has been distressed to look like Jimmy Page's 
Les Paul. This is a very convincing copy. It obviously says 'Gibson' on the headstock, but even has a serial 
number and 'Made In USA' stamped on the back. The only give-away is that they used a scarf joint on the 
neck (which is stronger than one-piece) instead of a one-piece neck that Gibson would use...and you have 
to look really close to notice it. Honestly, I own a real Gibson Les Paul, and I'd say that this plays and sounds 
AT LEAST as good - if not better - than the real thing. Only selling because I don't play much anymore, 
and I'm just thinning the herd. Asking $1000, no trades. Comes with hardshell case_.


----------



## John Fisher

Who would want anything signed by the leafs might be a better question to ask?


----------



## colchar

John Fisher said:


> Who would want anything signed by the leafs might be a better question to ask?



Where is a facepalm smilie when I really need one?


----------



## John Fisher

Hehehe, sorry I could not resist posting that


----------



## Guest

Spinal Tap 12" Figures | Toys & Games | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## cdntac

When stores leave past sales on their website it can be helpful to buyers but no so beneficial for sellers. 

2014 Gibson Byrdland CUSTOM SHOP Floratine | Guitars | Belleville | Kijiji

2014 Gibson Byrdland Florentine Sunburst | www.12fret.com


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Chibson LP $1,000
> 
> _I'm selling a made in China, fake, Gibson Les Paul. BUT! While it may seem blasphemous, hear me out!
> It's a surprisingly good copy! I gutted it, installed Seymour Duncan pickups ('59 Classic in the neck and
> a Pearly Gates in the bridge), installed new pots, toggle switch, input jack and had it all professionally
> re-wired and set up. I also replaced the tuners with Grovers. It has been distressed to look like Jimmy Page's
> Les Paul. This is a very convincing copy. It obviously says 'Gibson' on the headstock, but even has a serial
> number and 'Made In USA' stamped on the back. The only give-away is that they used a scarf joint on the
> neck (which is stronger than one-piece) instead of a one-piece neck that Gibson would use...and you have
> to look really close to notice it. Honestly, I own a real Gibson Les Paul, and I'd say that this plays and sounds
> AT LEAST as good - if not better - than the real thing. Only selling because I don't play much anymore,
> and I'm just thinning the herd. Asking $1000, no trades. Comes with hardshell case_.



Someone should offer to buy his real Gibson for $950. Since it isn't as good a guitar and all ...................


----------



## cdntac

I had a Kijiji conversation last night that left me going “hmmmmm....”.

I inquired about an R9, then the price went up $2G shortly thereafter and I asked about how the video included in his ad was relevant to the guitar (other ads have the same vid).

RARE-Historic Aged Gibson 1959 R 9 LES PAUL with Bigsby B 7 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji

4846 CB3 A 88 C7 46 B5 87 BE DCACAB02 CDF7
D9312248 64 DD 4 BE4 84 A8 B6 DD20641974


----------



## Granny Gremlin

cdntac said:


> When stores leave past sales on their website it can be helpful to buyers but no so beneficial for sellers.
> 
> 2014 Gibson Byrdland CUSTOM SHOP Floratine | Guitars | Belleville | Kijiji
> 
> 2014 Gibson Byrdland Florentine Sunburst | www.12fret.com


LOL. The trick, when pulling this sort of flip, is to either be patient (wait a year) or not try to sell it locally.


----------



## jb welder

cdntac said:


> I had a Kijiji conversation last night that left me going “hmmmmm....”.
> 
> I inquired about an R9, then the price went up $2G shortly thereafter and I asked about how the video included in his ad was relevant to the guitar (other ads have the same vid).
> 
> RARE-Historic Aged Gibson 1959 R 9 LES PAUL with Bigsby B 7 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> 4846 CB3 A 88 C7 46 B5 87 BE DCACAB02 CDF7
> D9312248 64 DD 4 BE4 84 A8 B6 DD20641974


The ad now says "sold but buyer couldn't come up with the cash". Maybe he thinks that's what you meant?


----------



## cdntac

jb welder said:


> The ad now says "sold but buyer couldn't come up with the cash". Maybe he thinks that's what you meant?


No, that’s what the ad said originally. Then it went up in price. Lol.


----------



## jb welder

cdntac said:


> No, that’s what the ad said originally. Then it went up in price. Lol.


Maybe the guy with no cash told him it was worth way more.


----------



## cdntac

jb welder said:


> Maybe the guy with no cash told him it was worth way more.


Lol. Maybe. I remember the previous listing from a few months ago but I don’t recall the price. 

I love it when people say their guitar was used/owned by someone famous but won’t reveal who it is. I saw an ad recently for a pickup and it said it was owned by a famous musician but no name was given. Not that it makes a difference to me who owned it but either say the name or don’t mention it whatsoever.


----------



## Guest

cdntac said:


> I saw an ad recently for a pickup and it said it was owned by a famous musician but no name was given.


You can then offer less by saying 'that's been so overused that I have to get it rewound now'.


----------



## Guest

1963 Fender Jazz Bass Neck Pickup | Guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji $500


----------



## dmc69

Granny Gremlin said:


> LOL. The trick, when pulling this sort of flip, is to either be patient (wait a year) or not try to sell it locally.


Well... technically he's losing $40 on it if you paid his full asking price.


----------



## rollingdam

Non Toxic Hypo Allergenic Telecaster

Waylor custom Telecaster-style guitar | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Analogman Sunface $750

Analogman Sun Face NKT White Dot Fuzz | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## dmc69

rollingdam said:


> Non Toxic Hypo Allergenic Telecaster
> 
> Waylor custom Telecaster-style guitar | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


But it's not gluten free! Hard pass.


----------



## dmc69

Someone accused me of selling them a guitar with painted on binding. Says the shop told him. He needs a new shop. Have they not seen ivoroid binding? How do they even call themselves a guitar shop is beyond me.


----------



## Guest

dmc69 said:


> Someone accused me of selling them a guitar with painted on binding. Says the shop told him. He needs a new shop. Have they not seen ivoroid binding? How do they even call themselves a guitar shop is beyond me.


Ivory binding paint. Fake.


----------



## 10409

when you've lost all patience for people who disregard the meaning of "price is firm" but kijiji tracks your replies or lack thereof


----------



## RBlakeney

mike_oxbig said:


> when you've lost all patience for people who disregard the meaning of "price is firm" but kijiji tracks your replies or lack thereof


I see your low offers and raise you time travel.


----------



## LexxM3

From now on, all of this amp model shall be called by their rightful name — all hail the ...

*BLACK FACE BAD MASTER*​









1965 blackface bandmaster 1965 black face bad master | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## cdntac

1974 Gibson Les Paul Electric Guitar for sale | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji

"Someone did some work on the back only, top and neck all original"

Huh? Lol.

I wonder what the purpose of the screw on lower part of the back of the headstock is for?

I actually like the looks of that guitar. Looks like it was refinished in a decent colour.


----------



## Guncho

I was bored.

Ad was titled. "Xbox One Games - Ask Me Your Offer Price"


----------



## cdntac

I'm gonna assume English isn't that person's first language.


----------



## greco

@Guncho Thanks for my laugh for the day. 
That is better than "Who's on First?"


----------



## jdto

cdntac said:


> 1974 Gibson Les Paul Electric Guitar for sale | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji
> 
> "Someone did some work on the back only, top and neck all original"
> 
> Huh? Lol.
> 
> I wonder what the purpose of the screw on lower part of the back of the headstock is for?
> 
> I actually like the looks of that guitar. Looks like it was refinished in a decent colour.


It almost looks like a strap button.


----------



## cdntac

jdto said:


> It almost looks like a strap button.


That was my thought at first too but there doesn't appear to be much room for one to attach.


----------



## jdto

cdntac said:


> That was my thought at first too but there doesn't appear to be much room for one to attach.


Strange, indeed.


----------



## Diablo

LexxM3 said:


> From now on, all of this amp model shall be called by their rightful name — all hail the ...
> 
> *BLACK FACE BAD MASTER*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1965 blackface bandmaster 1965 black face bad master | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


That would be great for use in, as Archie Bunker put it, [sic] a menstrual show.


----------



## Diablo

Guncho said:


> I was bored.
> 
> Ad was titled. "Xbox One Games - Ask Me Your Offer Price"


 modern day Abbott & Costello


----------



## colchar

cdntac said:


> 1974 Gibson Les Paul Electric Guitar for sale | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji
> 
> "Someone did some work on the back only, top and neck all original"
> 
> Huh? Lol.
> 
> I wonder what the purpose of the screw on lower part of the back of the headstock is for?
> 
> I actually like the looks of that guitar. Looks like it was refinished in a decent colour.



Looks like a strap button on the headstock. Someone doing something weird with their strap or trying to stop a crack/break in its tracks?


----------



## Beach Bob

colchar said:


> Looks like a strap button on the headstock. Someone doing something weird with their strap or trying to stop a crack/break in its tracks?


I'll vote it WAS a strap button but once they removed it they just used a short screw as a filler....


----------



## jdto

I brightened the image. It looks like a strap button, but it's a bit shallow for that. Weird.


----------



## Guest

Is that a crack coming down from the left tuner?


----------



## rollingdam

I would like to remove the truss rod cover and see what that screw is there for.


----------



## greco

This screw is driving everyone nutty...gotta love it...hahaha


----------



## bzrkrage

jdto said:


> I brightened the image. It looks like a strap button, but it's a bit shallow for that. Weird.
> 
> View attachment 181337





greco said:


> This screw is driving everyone nutty...gotta love it...hahaha


That and the amount of holes in the back of the headstock. 
How many different tuners has this thing had?


----------



## 10409




----------



## Kerry Brown

I don't care what upgrades have been done, $1,600 for a Squier is pretty ambitious.

Customised Squier Classic Vibe 50 Stratocaster


----------



## jdto

Kerry Brown said:


> I don't care what upgrades have been done, $1,600 for a Squier is pretty ambitious.
> 
> Customised Squier Classic Vibe 50 Stratocaster


That's so polite of you to say "ambitious" rather than "idiotic"


----------



## colchar

Yep, that is definitely idiotic.


----------



## capnjim

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ** AMPS & GUITARS ** <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< | Guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji

This one is good for a laugh. None of the pictures are his, he has a few newer guitars for sale at 95% of retail.


----------



## bzrkrage

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/1972-lawsuit-les-paul-custom-rebuild-with-boss-me-25-pedal/1340098712

When did the Granada bolt on worth $2500?


----------



## cdntac

This is just a generic Kijiji WTF comment, but it seems like the majority of guitars for sale on Kijiji are an extremely rare model with the greatest tone the owner has ever heard and made for from the "good wood years".


----------



## colchar

cdntac said:


> This is just a generic Kijiji WTF comment, but it seems like the majority of guitars for sale on Kijiji are an extremely rare model with the greatest tone the owner has ever heard and made for from the "good wood years".



Too many people believing internet bullshit.


----------



## Guest

Why do people want to sell the 'best guitar' that they ever played?


----------



## cdntac

laristotle said:


> Why do people want to sell the 'best guitar' that they ever played?


It is funny, isn't it? 

There was an ad up for a LP True Historic for a long time. It was better than the "inferior R9" models according to the seller. 

I swear Kijiji is full of used car salesmen who dabble in guitar sales.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Why do people want to sell the 'best guitar' that they ever played?


Because they are financially responsible and are selling off assets to pay bills.


----------



## colchar

Player99 said:


> Because they are financially responsible and are selling off assets to pay bills.



Or they are just trying to convince you to choose their guitar over someone else's.


----------



## 10409

cdntac said:


> This is just a generic Kijiji WTF comment, but it seems like the majority of guitars for sale on Kijiji are an extremely rare model with the greatest tone the owner has ever heard and made for from the "good wood years".


its crazy how many rare mass produced guitars there are. My theory is they took "this piggy went to market" as a life lesson and feel an instinctive call to "thin the herd" every time they want a new guitar but can't afford it until their old ones sell.

Either that or "Mojo" has an actual smell to it and the typical housewife can only stand so much mojo before somes gotta gojo.


----------



## greco

mike_oxbig said:


> Either that or "Mojo" has an actual smell to it and the typical housewife can only stand so much mojo before somes gotta gojo.


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## colchar

With all this talk of mojo and gojo, I fear a Wham song is imminent.


----------



## colchar

I just posted a pedal for sale on Kijiji and stated no trades. What is the over/under on how many responses I'll get before someone offers a trade?


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> What is the over/under on how many responses I'll get before someone offers a trade?


1st response?


----------



## cdntac

colchar said:


> I just posted a pedal for sale on Kijiji and stated no trades. What is the over/under on how many responses I'll get before someone offers a trade?


Two! 

When I listed a PRS I stated very specific trades I would take. Of course I got other offers. Smh...

I had a guy offer me tools for a car (where I specified no trades). I told him I was fine with a screwdriver and $5G cash. He didn't accept my counter offer.


----------



## colchar

Well I've had one response. No offer of a trade, but the offer was only 2/3rds of my asking price. When that was refused, they increased their offer by a whole $10. 

My asking price is 58% of what the pedal would cost brand new (after taxes), so I think it is a fair asking price. Why do people feel the need to lowball and dicker when they clearly haven't checked the value of the pedal before contacting the seller?


----------



## cdntac

I'm not saying this is a scam, but the seller is using the same pics as Jethrotech did here on this site when he was recently selling this R9 ---tho it's now listed in Toronto. So...wtf?

Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul R9 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Why do people feel the need to lowball and dicker when they clearly haven't checked the value of the pedal before contacting the seller?


kijidiots think that everyone selling is desperate.
A deal, like yours, I tell the seller that I wont dicker over their reasonable asking price.
I usually get the sale because of that, no matter how many responses the seller got beforehand.


cdntac said:


> the seller is using the same pics as @JethroTech


Either that was Jethro's buyer or if he's using the pics, Jethro should contact him and have some fun?


----------



## cdntac

laristotle said:


> Either that was Jethro's buyer or if he's using the pics, Jethro should contact him and have some fun?


JT changed his post to sold on Tues and when you see it listed days later using the same pics, it does make you go "hmmmmmm......".


----------



## JethroTech

laristotle said:


> kijidiots think that everyone selling is desperate.
> A deal, like yours, I tell the seller that I wont dicker over their reasonable asking price.
> I usually get the sale because of that, no matter how many responses the seller got beforehand.
> 
> Either that was Jethro's buyer or if he's using the pics, Jethro should contact him and have some fun?


Those are definitely my pics. Haha. I don’t believe there’s anything nefarious going on though. I did ship that R9 to Toronto. Perhaps the new owner is changing direction? Either way, it’s a killer guitar.


----------



## cdntac

That's good.


----------



## Guest

cdntac said:


> using the same pics, it does make you go "hmmmmmm....


I once found a pic of one of my basses being used on a reference site.
I contacted them, not to complain, but to correct them on the specs that they posted. lol.


----------



## High/Deaf

colchar said:


> Well I've had one response. No offer of a trade, but the offer was only 2/3rds of my asking price. When that was refused, they increased their offer by a whole $10.
> 
> My asking price is 58% of what the pedal would cost brand new (after taxes), so I think it is a fair asking price. Why do people feel the need to lowball and dicker when they clearly haven't checked the value of the pedal before contacting the seller?


Sometimes, when I see something sitting for a while and I'm curious but not 'dying to have it', I'll throw out a reduced offer. If it's rejected, no big deal, I wasn't that gung ho anyways.

But never when the product has just been posted - I've had people do that to me when I'm selling stuff. I'm happy to tell them I'm willing to wait a week or two for a better offer. 

And never 66% of a reasonable asking price, maybe 85 to 90%. I may offer 50% of asking for some of these guys that want full list but "are saving me the taxes" for something used. And if they aren't interested, neither am I. I often wonder if those guys ever sell anywhere near what they're asking for.


----------



## bzrkrage

At least he was honest......
Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guest

Vintage Burns Tremolo/vibrato $825


----------



## AlBDarned

Wanted : Guitar Cabinet

*Wanted : Guitar Cabinet*
I'm in need of a guitar cabinet for the guitar head I was gifted. I unfortunately funny have a lot of cash available so I'm looking for a cheaper option but let me know what you have.


----------



## AlBDarned

MIX STIX Novelty Drum Sticks - Wooden Spoons


----------



## capnjim

Ladies and Gentlemen...we have a winner. Biggest Kijijidiot of all time!
This guy has beed advertising this amp for almost a year,
I finally contacted him, and he got so indignant, saying this is really a 500$ amp.
Légendaire ampli 15 watts Marathon Model mx-11 tweed Rare | Amplificateurs et pédales | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## sillyak

I may buy on Kijiji, but don't think I'll ever sell on there again.

Last time I posted a guitar for sale I go nothing but ridiculous low balls and one guy asking if I would trade for a vape and some PS4 games.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Not really kijiji but still local classified on Facebook . I so wanted to say something to him lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

sillyak said:


> I may buy on Kijiji, but don't think I'll ever sell on there again.
> 
> Last time I posted a guitar for sale I go nothing but ridiculous low balls and *one guy asking if I would trade for a vape and some PS4 games.*



You have to wonder what goes through the minds of idiots like that.


----------



## colchar

I don't know what this guy was smoking when he set his price, but whatever it was I want some!!!

Epiphone by Gibson sheraton, 86-88, electric semi-hollowbody | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne

I wonder how much he would want if the high E made a sound.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Chipson alert . I can’t stand when people claim they are something they don’t have .




































the oddly shaped headstock, missed aligned machine heads , off cutaway , wrong inlays , epiphone bridge setup . Shall I go on with what is wrong with this gibson 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

silvertonebetty said:


> Chipson alert . I can’t stand when people claim they are something they don’t have .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the oddly shaped headstock, missed aligned machine heads , off cutaway , wrong inlays , epiphone bridge setup . Shall I go on with what is wrong with this gibson
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is as fake as fake can be.


----------



## 10409

non guitar related, but if your dog jumps the fence and gets knocked up, comes home and has mutt puppies, and you try to sell those mutts on kijiji for 1000$+ each, you deserve a few knuckles to the nose. I hope anyone looking through these listings has checked local SPCA's first.


----------



## silvertonebetty

colchar said:


> That is as fake as fake can be.


I emailed him asking if he knew it was fake and he replied he was unaware he bought it on eBay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> Chipson alert . I can’t stand when people claim they are something they don’t have .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the oddly shaped headstock, missed aligned machine heads , off cutaway , wrong inlays , epiphone bridge setup . Shall I go on with what is wrong with this gibson
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am not too educated on fakes, but I think that "Made in USA" is off by a few thousand miles.


----------



## colchar

So here is something I've been wondering about today.

I have an amp on Craigslist and Kijiji and I immediately received one of the scam emails saying they are happy with the item, that they will have their shipping agent pick it up, and that they will pay extra for whatever reason (they were, of course, told to go fuck themselves). 

Now I know how the scam works - you send the item to them and the money order they give you is worthless - but since they are having the item picked up and shipped to them wouldn't it be easy as hell for the cops to catch them? All they would have to do is check the delivery address and go arrest whoever received the merchandise. If I am correct in that, why would anyone bother attempting this scam?


----------



## dmc69

Whhhaaaa seller won't take a 1 hour round trip so I could have a $150 discount, my life sucks, I have to call the seller names 

Kijiji is so bad nowadays.


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> Whhhaaaa seller won't take a 1 hour round trip so I could have a $150 discount, my life sucks, I have to call the seller names
> 
> Kijiji is so bad nowadays.


If I made a similar offer would you deliver to me?


----------



## LexxM3

dmc69 said:


> Whhhaaaa seller won't take a 1 hour round trip so I could have a $150 discount, my life sucks, I have to call the seller names
> 
> Kijiji is so bad nowadays.


I can sort of beat that. Had a $40 HSC posted today, clearly stating where and when it can be picked up in the post. First response is “can you deliver”. Second is can you deliver to Hamilton. I am in Waterloo, 1.5-2h round trip to Hamilton. Yeah, right, I am going to waste 2h of my life and gas at $1.30/L to get your $40. Anyways, HSC sold to third response today who came to pick it up per post notes. Then the first response sends me a delivery address ... LOL, but at least it was within 30min of stated pickup locations.


----------



## dmc69

colchar said:


> If I made a similar offer would you deliver to me?


But you're not anonymous, and you're like 3 mins from me. PLUS we could arrange to meet at L&M so we could both "pick up some strings".


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> But you're not anonymous, and you're like 3 mins from me. PLUS we could arrange to meet at L&M so we could both "pick up some strings".



I'd have to drive past your place to get to L&M!

I would be willing to meet you halfway - we could pick up a slice at Mackay.


----------



## dmc69

colchar said:


> I'd have to drive past your place to get to L&M!
> 
> I would be willing to meet you halfway - we could pick up a slice at Mackay.


Excellent choice


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> Excellent choice



So WTF is it that I've offered to buy anyway?!?!


----------



## dmc69

lol the posting I had on Kijiji was for my Fender USA std strat


----------



## LexxM3

So I am scouring the internets for some fun pickups to try on a new Tele partcaster. There is this gem available, LOL:


----------



## bzrkrage

I really want to tell them they got ripped off... $155 for $65 stands.


----------



## StevieMac

Not the usual WTF? type of kijiji post, but a head scratcher nonetheless. In particular, the "Don't ask about price" comment (without wanting trades) has me baffled...

1971 Fender Princeton Reverb | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

StevieMac said:


> In particular, the "Don't ask about price" comment (without wanting trades) has me baffled...


Also, the _'please do a bit of research'_ comment that a few ads tend to do.


----------



## Guest

$5


----------



## Granny Gremlin

It's the old, "I will only sell this to people who are into gear as much as me, and by 'into' I mean have the exact same opinions about gear as me, including valuation - everyone else is a dunce and does not deserve to purchase my amp; it would be wasted on them'

That sort of attitude just makes me want to give my money to someone else. The guy's gonna be a pain and life's too short. The weird thing is that it is almost always some vintage(ish at least) Fender amp. I wonder if it's unconscious code for snooty collectors or something.


----------



## 10409

i think i broke the forum in the other kijiji thread and i can't edit it. unless i just jinxed myself.

could really use that community to team section right about now


----------



## 10409

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 188041
> 
> View attachment 188033
> I really want to tell them they got ripped off... $155 for $65 stands.



while i appreciate your attempt at keeping his contact info private, maybe use full strength fill on the marker next time...lol thats just black highlighter


----------



## jdto

“No trades. Price is firm.”


----------



## LexxM3

Today WTF is Kijiji itself again. You know how they tell you that “Member usually responds within 2 hours” — have you ever seen it be anything other than “2 hours”? Like have you ever seen an honest “Member never responds” or “Member will respond when pigs fly or hell freezes over, whichever comes first”. Because those last two are typically much more accurate that the hardcoded “2 hour” lie. 

Case in point, the dude with below ads average response time in my interactions is a min 3 days for first reply and max of never, particularly immediately after saying “let’s do it”. Averaging those out, what do you know, that’s right around “2 hours”.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Responded to a jam ad recently and the guy wanted to look me up on Facebook because...I'm a stranger. Well WTF did you think you'd find using a kijiji ad? Some people are frikken thick. I mean seriously, why the terror about talking to someone on the phone? OMG they have my PHONE NUMBER!!!!


----------



## 10409

JBFairthorne said:


> Responded to a jam ad recently and the guy wanted to look me up on Facebook because...I'm a stranger. Well WTF did you think you'd find using a kijiji ad? Some people are frikken thick. I mean seriously, why the terror about talking to someone on the phone? OMG they have my PHONE NUMBER!!!!


Guessing they were younger? "#omg why aren't they texting?? who calls people???"


----------



## JBFairthorne

No, surprisingly, in his 50s supposedly. Old enough to remember the days of putting your phone number in a classified ad in a newspaper.


----------



## LexxM3

LexxM3 said:


> I occasionally see the tag #TelusHelpMeSell on Kijiji ads. Anyone know what that's about?


I am still seeing these, and I still don’t know what these are about. Anyone know now?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Rare sunn solarus tube head for sale | Amps & Pedals | Hamilton | Kijiji

I was thinking the price on this amp in Hamilton (1250) was a bit high, but then looked at the pics... that is the one I sold to some guy in Hamilton for 850 < 6 months ago (and it was not a quick sale - it was listed here for a bit too). Good luck, dude (nobody cares about the money you invested on a few basic mods - if those cost you $400 get a better tech). Now that I think about it he did mention that he was gonna take it to some hotshot tech, but that amp sounded amazing as it was, and no repairs were necessary (that replacement filter cap can was done by me when I owned it, also the resistors 'on the way out'- he's taking credit for that to justify the inflated price). "Tighter bass" after the mods? I doubt it (that's literally what these are known for), more like they cut the bass to nail a more overdriven EL34/Marshall tone ("absolutely nails ac-dc") so it's no longer as good for doom or bass guitar as it was when I sold it to him. Same with "enhance the mids/highs" - there was already a mid boost switch on the thing (not subtle!) as well as a contour control and a bright input (I guess some people might want more treble without having to cut bass and mids to get there, but come on).

You can do better on Reverb even with the shipping and import tax (and I know that because that's where I scored my Sunn 1200s; same but quad in the power section vs a pair - the Solarus actually sounded better but I kept the 1200s for the power).

Also, not that rare. Yes most Solaruses were EL34, but quite a few came stock with 6550s. All tube era Sunn heads are 'rareish' up here though, but the demand isn't as big as in the US Midwest.


----------



## Guest

Custom bass guitar $750


----------



## colchar

I don't know what is worse, his asking price or his claim that these retail for $1450. The fact that it says 'reduced' indicates that his original asking price was even more outrageous.


Egnater 112 Tweaker 15 Watt Combo Amplifier REDUCED | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## bzrkrage

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/msg/d/ace-frehley-tribute-gibson/6561584964.html
Seems legit.
Bahahahahaha!


----------



## Guest

bzrkrage said:


> Seems legit.
> Bahahahahaha!


----------



## Guest

Vintage Guitar Case $60


----------



## Guest

Twin Turbo LS Swapped 1980 Camaro *MUST SELL* | Classic Cars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Farmboyjo

laristotle said:


> Twin Turbo LS Swapped 1980 Camaro *MUST SELL* | Classic Cars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Holy shizza! Is that the bat mobile?


----------



## Guest

Farmboyjo said:


> Holy shizza! Is that the bat mobile?


more like a mad max wanna-be. lol.


----------



## Farmboyjo

$60 strat, with non-original logo









I’ve never seen somebody phrase it this way before. Otherwise known as ‘not a Strat!’...


----------



## colchar

This guy is on crack:

Marshall JCM 800 2204 Amp Head | Amps & Pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


I got my 2203 and a 2x12 for $1400. Granted, that was friend pricing but still.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Seems a little high for an old, unreliable, very cheaply made amp from the 60's. Just because it's old doesn't mean it's with a lot of money.

Silvertone 1484 Twin Twelve amplifier. $1100 OBO


----------



## LexxM3

StevieMac said:


> To SE ON members who sell on kijiji: Do you ever get replies from a "mike connely" aka "Dickey"?
> 
> I'm wondering because EVERY time I post Gibson content on kijiji this person contacts me for no apparent reason, other than to state their vast knowledge of the model and how little they once paid for one. It's just weird.


Oooh, oooh, oooh, I just found The Mike Connely. He has an amp cover for sale and some obscure, but interestingly described pickups ... and I think I made the mistake of asking him about the pickups -- the lavish responses have not yet stopped. So, HAS anyone else run into TO's Mike Connely?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Sounds like one of us ;p


----------



## colchar

LexxM3 said:


> Oooh, oooh, oooh, I just found The Mike Connely. He has an amp cover for sale and some obscure, but interestingly described pickups ... and I think I made the mistake of asking him about the pickups -- the lavish responses have not yet stopped. So, HAS anyone else run into TO's Mike Connely?



You gotta post his messages here.


----------



## LexxM3

colchar said:


> You gotta post his messages here.


There is ... JUST. NOT. ENOUGH. ROOM. In any case, I think @GG is probably correct. He is definitely eccentric and has a massive stream of conscience happening, but he is deep deep deep into guitars and gear. I am taking a light risk (not really, I've got everything verified pretty well now) and am actually doing a trade with him, so we'll see how it goes. But I really do believe he is harmless, eccentric, and is just massively into gear. In his domain, he is chock full of data and information. His name isn't Mike, by the way, but he plays one on Kijiji .


----------



## StevieMac

colchar said:


> You gotta post his messages here.


Well I don't EVER expect to deal with this fellow so, for shits & gigs, here's a recent example (all of it in response to ONE guitar I had posted):

_I have to many gibsons as it is
Just traded a vintage custom triple.les Paul mahogany top not maple . Weighs 8.7 pounds which Was amazing . I like my signature models and custom shop vos aged semi hollows and Hallows. I'm using a vintage explorer and some awsome sg as well . I'm not a les paul guy no more, and have 1 left which I'm going to get rid of. It's a es les Paul , with there rare MHS humbuckers . There in select guitars alnico 3, and there great . Like them a little better then the custom buckers I had in my r7 goldtop . The es les Paul is new with ebony top and walnut stain back and sides. Gibson brown case and certificate. I wouldn't buy another les Paul again , but they do sound great. Double cutaways I have always used and liked. There was a custom shop les Paul junior over a week ago . Could of got that for 1500 also .

I like the Pete Townsend alot . And like the headsroxk logo also. First guitar with that 50th logo. Was going to get a Robbie Krieger model with it also, but I don't like big guard sg . Derek trucks model was going to have that also, but it didn't which I owned first year. Same goes for the Jeff tweedy like I have also , but same thing .

I love my 62 gibson falcon rvt 19. I bought a studio standard for 500 dollars a year ago. I traded straight trade for a 1972 es 345 that had gibson embossed hums. I was going to buy a Japan tokai 335 but didn't .
_


----------



## RBlakeney

StevieMac said:


> Well I don't EVER expect to deal with this fellow so, for shits & gigs, here's a recent example (all of it in response to ONE guitar I had posted):
> 
> _I have to many gibsons as it is
> Just traded a vintage custom triple.les Paul mahogany top not maple . Weighs 8.7 pounds which Was amazing . I like my signature models and custom shop vos aged semi hollows and Hallows. I'm using a vintage explorer and some awsome sg as well . I'm not a les paul guy no more, and have 1 left which I'm going to get rid of. It's a es les Paul , with there rare MHS humbuckers . There in select guitars alnico 3, and there great . Like them a little better then the custom buckers I had in my r7 goldtop . The es les Paul is new with ebony top and walnut stain back and sides. Gibson brown case and certificate. I wouldn't buy another les Paul again , but they do sound great. Double cutaways I have always used and liked. There was a custom shop les Paul junior over a week ago . Could of got that for 1500 also .
> 
> I like the Pete Townsend alot . And like the headsroxk logo also. First guitar with that 50th logo. Was going to get a Robbie Krieger model with it also, but I don't like big guard sg . Derek trucks model was going to have that also, but it didn't which I owned first year. Same goes for the Jeff tweedy like I have also , but same thing .
> 
> I love my 62 gibson falcon rvt 19. I bought a studio standard for 500 dollars a year ago. I traded straight trade for a 1972 es 345 that had gibson embossed hums. I was going to buy a Japan tokai 335 but didn't ._


... so was this a response to something you said, or you just had a guitar posted for sale and this is what happened? This is awesome


----------



## jdto

@StevieMac that is quite something!


----------



## StevieMac

They all arrived following my "Thanks, but I'm covered" response to his unsolicited trade offer...


----------



## colchar

StevieMac said:


> Well I don't EVER expect to deal with this fellow so, for shits & gigs, here's a recent example (all of it in response to ONE guitar I had posted):
> 
> _I have to many gibsons as it is
> Just traded a vintage custom triple.les Paul mahogany top not maple . Weighs 8.7 pounds which Was amazing . I like my signature models and custom shop vos aged semi hollows and Hallows. I'm using a vintage explorer and some awsome sg as well . I'm not a les paul guy no more, and have 1 left which I'm going to get rid of. It's a es les Paul , with there rare MHS humbuckers . There in select guitars alnico 3, and there great . Like them a little better then the custom buckers I had in my r7 goldtop . The es les Paul is new with ebony top and walnut stain back and sides. Gibson brown case and certificate. I wouldn't buy another les Paul again , but they do sound great. Double cutaways I have always used and liked. There was a custom shop les Paul junior over a week ago . Could of got that for 1500 also .
> 
> I like the Pete Townsend alot . And like the headsroxk logo also. First guitar with that 50th logo. Was going to get a Robbie Krieger model with it also, but I don't like big guard sg . Derek trucks model was going to have that also, but it didn't which I owned first year. Same goes for the Jeff tweedy like I have also , but same thing .
> 
> I love my 62 gibson falcon rvt 19. I bought a studio standard for 500 dollars a year ago. I traded straight trade for a 1972 es 345 that had gibson embossed hums. I was going to buy a Japan tokai 335 but didn't ._



Your response should have been either "cool story Bro" or "WTF does any of that have to do with the guitar I am selling?".


----------



## LexxM3

This is just not right ... if you live in Tweed, ON and play electric guitar, by law, you should only be allowed to use, buy, and sell Tweed amps ... someone, set this guy straight please.

Friedman runt 50 with cab | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Maybe he just moved into town and is selling that to buy a tweed?


----------



## Guest

2006 Deluxe Jazz Bass Fretless MIA | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
_
Here is my beautiful 2006 Deluxe Jazz Bass Fretless MIA with noiseless pickup.
*The fretless neck has been pleck'd *for a perfect and impeccable sound. 
There is no dead spot on this beauty and perfect resonance in the body. 
Very well built. Open to offers._


----------



## 1SweetRide

StevieMac said:


> Well I don't EVER expect to deal with this fellow so, for shits & gigs, here's a recent example (all of it in response to ONE guitar I had posted):
> 
> _I have to many gibsons as it is
> Just traded a vintage custom triple.les Paul mahogany top not maple . Weighs 8.7 pounds which Was amazing . I like my signature models and custom shop vos aged semi hollows and Hallows. I'm using a vintage explorer and some awsome sg as well . I'm not a les paul guy no more, and have 1 left which I'm going to get rid of. It's a es les Paul , with there rare MHS humbuckers . There in select guitars alnico 3, and there great . Like them a little better then the custom buckers I had in my r7 goldtop . The es les Paul is new with ebony top and walnut stain back and sides. Gibson brown case and certificate. I wouldn't buy another les Paul again , but they do sound great. Double cutaways I have always used and liked. There was a custom shop les Paul junior over a week ago . Could of got that for 1500 also .
> 
> I like the Pete Townsend alot . And like the headsroxk logo also. First guitar with that 50th logo. Was going to get a Robbie Krieger model with it also, but I don't like big guard sg . Derek trucks model was going to have that also, but it didn't which I owned first year. Same goes for the Jeff tweedy like I have also , but same thing .
> 
> I love my 62 gibson falcon rvt 19. I bought a studio standard for 500 dollars a year ago. I traded straight trade for a 1972 es 345 that had gibson embossed hums. I was going to buy a Japan tokai 335 but didn't ._


Sounds like he needs a friend.


----------



## Hamstrung

I get the feeling this seller grew up on click bait...


----------



## bzrkrage

$1000 Epi STD Pro on Jiji .... or, $729 new, or $399 clearance. Hmmmm.


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 213105
> View attachment 213113
> $1000 Epi STD Pro on Jiji .... or, $729 new, or $399 clearance. Hmmmm.



That seller is a whole special kind of stupid.


----------



## colchar

WTF is it with people on Kijiji expecting sellers to deliver to their door? Some guy wants something I am selling and expects me to deliver it from Brampton to Oakville. When I told him I would be willing to meet in the middle he sends me an address in Oakville and asks if that is OK. When I say that I was thinking of somewhere in the middle, like the Square One area, he responds that that is too far. Unless he is some high school kid without a car, why the hell would I bother delivering to him? Maybe, if he offered to cover my gas but I won't even bother bringing that up with him.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I've made offers on stuff that was far away...with 3 options. An I'll pick it up price, a meet in the middle price and a you drop it off price. To expect a seller to deliver for FREE is nonsense.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Maybe, if he offered to cover my gas but I won't even bother bringing that up with him.


I would and have.
They quickly agree to meet after that.


JBFairthorne said:


> An I'll pick it up price, a meet in the middle price and a you drop it off price.


Done that too. Only once was it a drop off.
Hour drive for an extra $20.


----------



## Guest

$3500. $4000 on e-bay
The Tea Party Signed Autograph Godin Multioud Encore SGSF Guitar | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> $3500. $4000 on e-bay
> The Tea Party Signed Autograph Godin Multioud Encore SGSF Guitar | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji



Why do so many idiots think that signatures from some second, third, or fourth rate band make their cheap instrument valuable?


----------



## Diablo

colchar said:


> WTF is it with people on Kijiji expecting sellers to deliver to their door? Some guy wants something I am selling and expects me to deliver it from Brampton to Oakville. When I told him I would be willing to meet in the middle he sends me an address in Oakville and asks if that is OK. When I say that I was thinking of somewhere in the middle, like the Square One area, he responds that that is too far. Unless he is some high school kid without a car, why the hell would I bother delivering to him? Maybe, if he offered to cover my gas but I won't even bother bringing that up with him.


I get that a lot, from ppl in the city b/c I live near newmarket. my ads attract them b/c I often post low prices just to get rid of unused stuff, but then they get greedy...

I don't mind IF, I'm in their area for work or visitting...but otherwise they can pound sand.
Once someone wanted me to deliver something I was selling for $40 to Scarborough...about 35min drive each way + gas. Id rather just put that item on the street for free....or in most cases, someone else comes along to buy it.

If you suspect youre dealing with a kid, walk away...had a bad experience with that when I didn't know a kid was negotiating with me, shows up to meet with his dad who then starts to negotiate on top of the earlier negotiation...it was stuff I just wanted to get rid of anyway so not asking a lot of money to begin with. I got annoyed and started literally throwing the stuff back in my trunk and then the dad started to be more reasonable. fortunately it wasn't very far from my house anyway, but all the nickle and diming still pissed me off. if we negotiate beforehand, youd better have a reason to try and get a lower price if we meet, like somehow the item was misrepresented (I never do that), not just trying to put the screws to me because you think you have leverage on me. I'm not a junkie, I don't need money that bad.


----------



## Diablo

colchar said:


> Why do so many idiots think that signatures from some second, third, or fourth rate band make their cheap instrument valuable?


lol...I saw a guy at Cosmofest doing that....had an ass ugly taxicab yellow offshore strat (not even worth keeping in a case apparently) that he was getting autographed by Big Wreck.


----------



## torndownunit

Diablo said:


> I get that a lot, from ppl in the city b/c I live near newmarket. my ads attract them b/c I often post low prices just to get rid of unused stuff, but then they get greedy...
> 
> I don't mind IF, I'm in their area for work or visitting...but otherwise they can pound sand.
> Once someone wanted me to deliver something I was selling for $40 to Scarborough...about 35min drive each way + gas. Id rather just put that item on the street for free....or in most cases, someone else comes along to buy it.
> 
> If you suspect youre dealing with a kid, walk away...had a bad experience with that when I didn't know a kid was negotiating with me, shows up to meet with his dad who then starts to negotiate on top of the earlier negotiation...it was stuff I just wanted to get rid of anyway so not asking a lot of money to begin with. I got annoyed and started literally throwing the stuff back in my trunk and then the dad started to be more reasonable. fortunately it wasn't very far from my house anyway, but all the nickle and diming still pissed me off. if we negotiate beforehand, youd better have a reason to try and get a lower price if we meet, like somehow the item was misrepresented (I never do that), not just trying to put the screws to me because you think you have leverage on me. I'm not a junkie, I don't need money that bad.


I've totally done the same thing. Just said 'well that's too bad, have a good day'. I tell people pretty much exactly what you said regarding the condition of the item. I take as many photos as I can, and ask if people have any questions beforehand because I am no negotiating when we meet.


----------



## oldfartatplay

Being unable to drive, or even ride a bus far, I generally ask if delivery is possible, sweetening the deal with an offer of $20 for same. If such is not possible, and I must needs go to someplace the seller requires, I can usually get a ride from a pal, and I give him some bucks for gas. But my deals are done in the Ottawa-Gatineau area, and it's not any great distance. It can sure take time, if any travel is done during the rush hours.


----------



## RBlakeney

I don’t usually mind meeting somewhere or even driving to their place if it’s within the area, but I don’t like when it is expected rather than agreed upon. Ie “yea I definitely want this when can you bring it by for me to try out”


----------



## Guest

Looking for Vintage Martin or Gibson acoustic guitar for $1000 | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## torndownunit

oldfartatplay said:


> Being unable to drive, or even ride a bus far, I generally ask if delivery is possible, sweetening the deal with an offer of $20 for same. If such is not possible, and I must needs go to someplace the seller requires, I can usually get a ride from a pal, and I give him some bucks for gas. But my deals are done in the Ottawa-Gatineau area, and it's not any great distance. It can sure take time, if any travel is done during the rush hours.


When someone is reasonable like you are, I will make exceptions to my no delivery rule. Especially if they are in your situation and but at least asking to meet in the middle and making an effort. It's just most people are so entitled and come across like it's almost your duty to deliver stuff to them.


----------



## Guest

Fender Box | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
Official fender guitar box. For telecaster, Stratocaster or similar. Solid box! Made in Japan! 
Great as a gift. official fender box to impress anyone who would care. Great for a jam space! 
Lean it in the corner for cool points or hang it on a wall for novelty music decor! 
Make an offer. Seriously , I know it’s just a box. 
Would also trade for new/sealed iPhone earbuds.


----------



## Guest

Gibson guitar case 70's $150


----------



## cdntac

torndownunit said:


> When someone is reasonable like you are, I will make exceptions to my no delivery rule. Especially if they are in your situation and but at least asking to meet in the middle and making an effort. It's just most people are so entitled and come across like it's almost your duty to deliver stuff to them.


We were selling my wife's car a couple of summers ago. We didn't get too much interest but one guy from near 400 and 7 wanted it. I said we'd drive it there but we needed to agree on a certain price if we were gonna drive 2+ hours (we had been burned by a no-show previously tho we had only driven 30 minutes). So we had a prearranged, agreed-on price (that I was happy with) before we drove there. 

We got there and the guy proceeded to tell us it needed brakes (the car was certified) and wanted us to knock a few hundred off. Both my wife and I, at the same time, said we were out of there ---we had zero time for games. The guy quickly changed his tune and paid what we had agreed on. I wasn't really happy though. I couldn't believe the guy we even try to pull a BS move like that.


----------



## bzrkrage

The “new” Jiji/Evil-bay hybrid is a bit of a dick...... if your selling a EVH Wolfgang locally that is.......


----------



## Adcandour

A bit road worn.


----------



## greco

I admire honesty...


----------



## Guncho

I don't deliver period. If I am selling something you come to me. If you are selling something I come to you.


----------



## Guest

MOST VALUABLE Gibson Les Paul - In The World -
"THE LAST BURST" -
Gibson Les Paul Standard 1960
$782,474.23CAD Local Pickup Only


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> MOST VALUABLE Gibson Les Paul - In The World -
> "THE LAST BURST" -
> Gibson Les Paul Standard 1960
> $782,474.23CAD Local Pickup Only


Any TO peeps help a brother save $100 grand by doing me a pickup?
Bahahahahaha!


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> MOST VALUABLE Gibson Les Paul - In The World -
> "THE LAST BURST" -
> Gibson Les Paul Standard 1960
> $782,474.23CAD Local Pickup Only


Ooops. The resident Gibson hater's head just .......


----------



## bzrkrage

No, you CANT ask “new “ price on gear you have been using for 10 years! Got it? Price it right!

End rant.


----------



## Dorian2

bzrkrage said:


> No, you CANT ask “new “ price on gear you have been using for 10 years! Got it? Price it right!
> 
> End rant.


I saw a guitar for sale in Edmonton that was actually lower @L&M. It was "a year old and only played only a few times" or something like that. But the used one included a case.....so I check the guitar at [email protected] with a hardcase included and it cost about the amount of GST more. It's really strange how some people think.


----------



## colchar

Dorian2 said:


> I saw a guitar for sale in Edmonton that was actually lower @L&M. It was "a year old and only played only a few times" or something like that. But the used one included a case.....so I check the guitar at [email protected] with a hardcase included and it cost about the amount of GST more. It's really strange how some people think.



I once saw an ad for a guitar which quoted MSRP as justification for the price. I sent the guy a message letting him know that all stores sell for less than MSRP and included a link to what L&M was selling the same guitar for. He replied that I didn't know what I was talking about. Not surprisingly, the guitar sat unsold for ages, but the idiot kept re-posting it at the same price.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> I once saw an ad for a guitar which quoted MSRP as justification for the price. I sent the guy a message letting him know that all stores sell for less than MSRP and included a link to what L&M was selling the same guitar for. He replied that I didn't know what I was talking about. Not surprisingly, the guitar sat unsold for ages, but the idiot kept re-posting it at the same price.


You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## bzrkrage

Player99 said:


> You don't know what you are talking about.


Bahahahahaha! Oh, is it you that reposts twice a day, everyday, the same PRS SE Baritone ........no one wants it! Stop posting !


----------



## Dorian2

I have a question regarding an ad in Edmonton. It's a 2005 LP Standard and the asking price is $2250. I checked out the price guide on Reverb and it's on the higher end as they suggested between $1700 and $2300 or so. I personally wouldn't pay the person even close to the lowest amount because of the relicing. What are some of your opinions on this. In my mind, that's basically a VERY heavily Modded guitar that isn't worth near the asking price. It's been damaged IMO, and the price should reflect that. I know some people like the relicing, so I'd like your opinions as well as people like myself. Hope this isn't too far OT. 

Here's the link: 

2005 Gibson Les Paul Standard | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Dorian2 said:


> 2005 Gibson Les Paul Standard | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


Eek! That's damaged, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## capnjim

Thats the worst most ridiculous relic job I have ever seen. I wouldn't pay half that


----------



## Guest

capnjim said:


> Thats the worst most ridiculous relic job I have ever seen.


There are a lot of candidates out there. lol.


----------



## Guest

I like the write up.

Lots of guitar tube amps!!! | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji

_ALERT: Don’t message me with “can you give it to me for half price because I have to pay rent and child support.” 
Aint my problem. 
Marshall JCM 800- you know what it’s all about._


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> I like the write up.
> 
> Lots of guitar tube amps!!! | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> _ALERT: Don’t message me with “can you give it to me for half price because I have to pay rent and child support.”
> Aint my problem.
> Marshall JCM 800- you know what it’s all about._


And then goes on to provide no pricing...


----------



## colchar

bw66 said:


> And then goes on to provide no pricing...



Why do I get the feeling that his pricing will be higher than it should be?


----------



## rollingdam

Another dumb ass relic job

Gibson Les Paul 120th Anniversary | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## boyscout

laristotle said:


> MOST VALUABLE Gibson Les Paul - In The World -
> "THE LAST BURST" -
> Gibson Les Paul Standard 1960
> $782,474.23CAD Local Pickup Only


When I click on the link provided I get a message from Kijiji saying, "Oops... Too late! This listing was so awesome that it's already gone."

Sounds like somebody got a helluva deal.


----------



## boyscout

This advertiser wants "Unused or broken Acoustic Guitars" but apparently not used ones. Interesting niche market.

Unused or broken Acoustic Guitars | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

OVERPRICED FENDER STRATOCASTER | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

_For sale is a Fender standard strat that I only paid $1050 for new five years ago. 
Now asking a ridiculous price of $1800 because I'm a greedy dishonest crooked 
person. Price is firm. I enjoy putting ads up just to watch nothing happen because 
anyone with a brain in their head would never pay my asking price!_


----------



## 1SweetRide

Haha, I just want it known that it's not my ad


----------



## rollingdam

Whoever posted this ad lives in the Cripps area of Ottawa-so stay away


----------



## Guest

Might even be worth checking out?
Fender Relic nitro partscaster w/tweed case | Guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji
_
Fender relic guitar with real nitro finish put this guitar together and most of its from a crappy made in Mexico strat 
The relic job is amatuer at best and looks like it was done by a blind man with a screw driver. Still way better than a 
Gibson nitro finish IMO Has a high output humbucker I took out of a low end SG copy. Sounds terrible to be honest 
but looks bad ass. Looking for $400 (probably worth at least $420) so save $20 Also have an Ac15 for sale that is in 
new condition but makes a high pitch squeal when ran too long. Could be tubes?? will sell both for $560 
only selling to fund sex change operation_


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Might even be worth checking out?
> Fender Relic nitro partscaster w/tweed case | Guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji
> _
> Fender relic guitar with real nitro finish put this guitar together and most of its from a crappy made in Mexico strat
> The relic job is amatuer at best and looks like it was done by a blind man with a screw driver. Still way better than a
> Gibson nitro finish IMO Has a high output humbucker I took out of a low end SG copy. Sounds terrible to be honest
> but looks bad ass. Looking for $400 (probably worth at least $420) so save $20 Also have an Ac15 for sale that is in
> new condition but makes a high pitch squeal when ran too long. Could be tubes?? will sell both for $560
> only selling to fund sex change operation_



Great deal on the AC15 provided it is a quick, easy, and cheap fix.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Great deal on the AC15 provided it is a quick, easy, and cheap fix.


He's down to $15 for the amp. $250 for the guit.

Crappy Mexican Relic Strat HSS | Guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji

_Classic player 60's Laquer convert to a 69 heavy relic. Relic job looks like it was done by a blind man with s belt sander. 
WILKINSON hand made custom Humbucker(But I could be making it up because are you really going to pull it out and 
check???Might be a squier) Custom tweed hardshell case worth at least $50 but since it was stolen it's invaluable to me. 
Real nitrocellious finish as opposed to a fake one. Like real fake nooblans. If ya want the US custom shop version ya be 
paying 4k but you also get something that's not a piece of crap. Be real cuz low ballers will be ignored and there's nothing 
worse than saying nothing at all Selling for $250 to fund a sex change. also have an Ac15 previously owned by the guitar 
player from Smash Mouth. That'd why I'm selling it for $15. They probably wrote thst annoying shrek song on it._


----------



## Granny Gremlin

WANTED: 1980's Boss Pedals for under $100

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha... ok, maybe the noise gate.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Might even be worth checking out?
> Fender Relic nitro partscaster w/tweed case | Guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji
> _
> Fender relic guitar with real nitro finish put this guitar together and most of its from a crappy made in Mexico strat
> The relic job is amatuer at best and looks like it was done by a blind man with a screw driver. Still way better than a
> Gibson nitro finish IMO Has a high output humbucker I took out of a low end SG copy. Sounds terrible to be honest
> but looks bad ass. Looking for $400 (probably worth at least $420) so save $20 Also have an Ac15 for sale that is in
> new condition but makes a high pitch squeal when ran too long. Could be tubes?? will sell both for $560
> only selling to fund sex change operation_



I wonder if he'd work a trade. I've got some Kleins, a knife and some duct tape. Shouldn't take me too long to complete his required modifications.


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> WANTED: 1980's Boss Pedals for under $100
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha... ok, maybe the noise gate.



I wish people would fucking learn to spell (in this case how to, or how not to, use apostrophes).


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

LOOKING FOR ELECTRIC GUITAR | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji
_
I was scrolling through Facebook when I found an old 1997 purple electric guitar for sale, $75, it 
would have been the PERFECT gift for my boyfriend.. I got him all excited about a special gift I 
was going to give him... Then I find out the guitar is sold. So I'm looking for something similar so 
he won't know I messed up. Old, vintage, and purple.. & please, $80 or under (he'll know if I paid 
extra & wont be happy about it). Our anniversary is coming up, and I want to get him something 
he'll love, a guitar fitting that description would be perfect. Please message me if you find something._


----------



## 10409

"he'll know if i pay extra and won't be happy about it"

if you're not able to hide money from your S/O you're not ready to be buying guitars.


----------



## Guest

mike_oxbig said:


> "he'll know if i pay extra and won't be happy about it"


Cash isn't always necessary. 

'_what do you do for money, honey?_'


----------



## Guest

best of craigslist: Beautiful Italian Paperweight!
_
Don't need a 16k Paperweight? Of course you don't! How about an Italian money toilet!

Some of you may recognize this as a 2004 Maserati Coupe' (also known as the 4200 GT). Don't 
let that gorgeous Italian body fool you though, this car is Satan's chariot to Hell (or bankruptcy). 

I do not exaggerate when I say that this car has been in the shop HALF the time I have owned it. 
In the last 6 months, I have put ELEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS into it in parts and labor and 
the thing still isn't right.

I'm not rich. I'm just an average dude that always wanted a Maserati. Since I was a kid I lusted after 
those Italian curves and exhaust note. Now my own kids come to me and ask me why there's no food 
to eat and the electricity has been turned off and I have to tell them it's because Daddy's car is sick again.

This car has a new clutch, new clutch actuator, position sensor, F1 pump and relay, gear selector switch 
(a 2k SWITCH) new tie rods and new tires. It has the miraculous F1 transmission. As in if it works, it is 
a miracle. It is also seemingly inhabited by evil spirits.

The voodoo priests at the Maserati dealer insist it's fixed. But it's not. And I've seen their facility. There's 
no tools, just an altar to Alejandro DeTomaso where they place the still beating hearts and smoking wallets 
of Maserati owners and ask for a vision of what the @#$$ is wrong with their clients' cars.

Come take a look at it! It's Beautiful! It WILL let you down. You might think that since I poured so much 
money into it, that there must just be one more thing and then it will be perfect. You can drive it home and 
laugh at the poor slob that you bought it from who did all the work for you. Nope. Not gonna happen. This 
car will make you cry.

So why am I asking 16 grand for it? Good question. I'm taking a HUGE loss at that price and that's the lowest 
price I can let it go for and still be able to pay my mortgage. If that's too much, don't buy it. I don't blame you.

Come look at it! Bring a witch doctor and maybe, just maybe, if the stars are aligned just right you can drive it. 
DO NOT DRIVE IT. If you drive it, you will want it. It is fast. It is beautiful. It makes a sound like angels revving 
their angelmobiles. 

I want this thing out of my sight. I'm tired of sitting in it at night drinking and making engine noises with my 
mouth while I pretend it is not a huge pile of disappointment and debt.

Do not offer me 5k for it. The Trident badge alone makes it worth more than that. I don't have to sell it. It can 
sit in my garage and I can continue to hate it. I don't HAVE to sell it. I WANT to. There's a difference._


----------



## Guest

2012 American Vintage Reissue 62' Fender Stratocaster Roadworn | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## guitarman2

Guy selling a telecaster. Is there really a need to specify that it has 6 strings?



> I have 2 telecasters, and I like my other one better so I am seeing what is out there. This is a great tele, the neck is quite robust and no buzz on frets. It's even has a nice "acoustic" ring to it when unplugged. *It has 6 string on it*, these were taken the day I got it for record keeping. I could be interested in another guitar that isn't a telecaster (electric/acoustic/dobro). Maybe a hollow body, maybe a offset style. I would like some country/blues pedals (OD, delay, compressor, etc.) Maybe a multi effects unit that doesn't have any amp mods (I like my tube amp as is - just need effects) Maybe a cash offer. Who knows what's out there.



Mansfield Telecaster | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## bw66

guitarman2 said:


> Guy selling a telecaster. Is there really a need to specify that it has 6 strings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansfield Telecaster | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


In this case, maybe... In the pics, the third string is missing.


----------



## Guest

_Nova Guitar for Sale | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji
Nova Guitar for sale. Pickups have been removed to give added acoustic 
sound, great little practice guitar or sounds good around a campfire._


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> _Nova Guitar for Sale | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji
> Nova Guitar for sale. Pickups have been removed to give added acoustic
> sound, great little practice guitar or sounds good around a campfire._


Pickups have been removed to give added acoustic sound?!?!

Some people should not be allowed to own guitars, no matter how crappy they are.


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> _Nova Guitar for Sale | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji
> Nova Guitar for sale. Pickups have been removed to give added acoustic
> sound, great little practice guitar or sounds good around a campfire._


To be fair, it probably sounds better without them. :-D


----------



## colchar

bw66 said:


> To be fair, it probably sounds better without them. :-D



A valid point.


----------



## Guest

This guy has a lot of desirable things to trade. lol.

LF les Paul standard with a Khaler tremolo | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

_I am looking so for a les Paul standard sunburst with a Khaler tremolo. 69, 70's, early 80's 
I have a peavy delta blues amp and Jackson dinki to trade, plus cash other stuff to trade:
-Water cooler, 20$ -Sink on pedestal , white, 25$ 
-retractable Stove flue,6 inch by 36 to 60 inch, 25$ 
-Ceramic tiles Dover white, 8 boxes, 15 per box $10 per box, or $70 for 8. 
-75--AWG/3, 15 feet in length, 
-1940's stero console, plays all sizes or records, 16, 78, 45,33 Tubes are good, paper capacitors should be replaced 350$ 
-Singer sowing table, (no machine), $250 
-Milk cream separator, using a hand crank,$500 
-Two 7foot grapefruit trees, no fruit producing,$150 
-One 7foot grapefruit trees, no fruit producing,$150 
-One four foot avocado tree, 
-a 1920-1930 ( or there about) purple velvet cushy arm chair in good condition, re upholstered asking $699 $960
-AWG/3, 15 feet in length, $50 
-air conditioner,, model LXA1211AALY3, LG 11,700 BTU. $150Unit has been in storage for 4 years. 
Used for two summers $100 for the hueur 6000 btu, this unit was used for 2 summers. Both are in good condition.- 
-Hermetic philosophy book, suggestive inquiry into the hermetic mystery" $150 
-Tascam mp-gt1 guitar trainer, $100_


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> 2012 American Vintage Reissue 62' Fender Stratocaster Roadworn | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji












It's been reposted

American Vintage Reissue 62' Fender Stratocaster Roadworn $1,750


----------



## Guest

A current ad that I responded to.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> A current ad that I responded to.
> 
> View attachment 221148



Got a link to the ad?


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> A current ad that I responded to.
> 
> View attachment 221148


"Your mistaken"

Reply to amp seller: You're not your. Who's mistaken now bitch?


----------



## capnjim

laristotle said:


> A current ad that I responded to.
> 
> View attachment 221148


I don't get it.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Got a link to the ad?


Parker Fly Classic. Translucent Cherry | Guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

capnjim said:


> I don't get it.


No response about what I wrote.
Just concentrated on correcting me.


----------



## Guest

Fender F55 Yamaha Six String - Made In Japan | Guitars | Kawartha Lakes | Kijiji


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Fender F55 Yamaha Six String - Made In Japan | Guitars | Kawartha Lakes | Kijiji


I am now totally confused!

Is the pickguard a replacement?
Does the owners last name start with an "E"?

You think it might be an Epiphone?...and not a Fender Yamaha. Possibly??!!


----------



## Guest

What would've thrown me for a loop is if it were to be listed as a '12 string'. lol.


----------



## jb welder

"Made in japan (like a us fender)"
US fenders are made in Japan? 

Rare Squier Fender 1986 Stratocaster | Guitars | Peterborough | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

I have a Gibson Les Paul Signature T posted and I specifically said 'not interested in any trades' in the ad. One of the first responses I received asked if I would be willing to trade for an Epi Les Paul Standard (straight up, no cash offered). Instead of ignoring the message I responded asking why someone would trade a Gibson for an Epi, particularly when the ad said that I am only selling because I am upgrading to a Historic. I asked why someone buying a Gibson Historic would even remotely consider an Epi. The moron responded trying to explain how great his guitar is and why I should consider his offer. What a fucking idiot.

Edit: He is even dumber than I thought. He sent me another message telling me all about how bad Gibson QC is and how much better Epis are. I responded by saying that if he thinks Gibson QC is so bad he has obviously never tried a Historic and asking why he is trying to acquire a Gibson if they are so bad. He hasn't responded to that message yet.


----------



## Guest

Actually, kinda tempting.

My Car for your Guitar/P.A. collection | Guitars | Sudbury | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

No back bumper.


----------



## bzrkrage

Player99 said:


> No back bumper.


Does that mean you can’t get a “road worthy” pass/inspection to drive?


----------



## Guest

bzrkrage said:


> Does that mean you can’t get a “road worthy” pass/inspection to drive?


Not sure.


----------



## Guest

4x12 Speaker Cabinet | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Beatles | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Beatles | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji



And they are asking $175!!!


----------



## Blind Dog

Not vintage, not a Gibson, not a lawsuit. 










Just over-priced. Vintage Gibson (Washburn) ES335 (HB35) Lawsuit w/HSC | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## capnjim

Ding Ding Ding Ding..we have a winner!!!

Guitares EL degas | Guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji


----------



## greco

capnjim said:


> Ding Ding Ding Ding..we have a winner!!!
> 
> Guitares EL degas | Guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji


Roughly translated, does_ 'plus que gidson' _mean 'better than a gidson'?

I have never seen an actual gidson guitar...maybe this IS actually better.


----------



## colchar

Damn I hate Kijiji.

First, I have an idiot send multiple messages about a pedal, then he couldn't see the pictures of it that were clearly showing in my sent mail, then the moron offers 50% of my asking price. I sold it for 100% of my asking price today.

Next, I've got some guy asking about my Gold Top who is trying to lowball me using his cheap Gibson LPJ as a comparison for pricing. When told his comparison is ridiculous, he starts sending me messages about some 2015 (the shitty year with the 'Les Paul just had a stroke' signature on the headstock) Les Paul he apparently bought, which he claims is worth over $3000 on Reverb, and which is allegedly miles better than my Gold Top. He asks me to get back to him if I decide to lower my price, when I tell him I won't he sends me another message asking for more pictures. This guy is a complete fucking idiot and isn't worth dealing with because you just _know_ that, if he arranges to meet, he will spend the entire time trying to haggle.

Someone from Winnipeg made an offer that was just $100 less than my asking price. I didn't want to bother shipping the guitar but he was a decent guy so I think I would prefer to deal with him.


----------



## rollingdam

FENDER STRATACASTER (SQUIER) | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## bw66

rollingdam said:


> FENDER STRATACASTER (SQUIER) | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Just so future generations can enjoy it:










So would asking for a thousand dollars off be considered a low-ball offer?


----------



## torndownunit

rollingdam said:


> FENDER STRATACASTER (SQUIER) | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Wow, comes with a gig bag even. Maybe the gig bag is woven with gold.


----------



## RBlakeney

torndownunit said:


> Wow, comes with a gig bag even. Maybe the gig bag is woven with gold.


I'm wondering if given the amount of other typos, he meant to put $145?


----------



## jdto

That might just be one of the best I’ve seen yet. 

$1450 for an Affinity LOL


----------



## jb welder

Damn, it's one of the_ numbered units_! This would have to show up right after I blew my money on that Lero lawsuit model.
And to boot, he had it right from the beginning!


----------



## RBlakeney

I guess it's the week of $1500 squiers on kijiji

1984 Fender | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Epiphone Thunderbird Vintage Pro IV Bass guitar w/HS Case

What a deal, a used bass for the price of a new one. Saving the tax and throwing in the aftermarket case is not fair market value. I mean, this isn't even a Bonamassa Sig scenario; not limited, you can still get them brand new (in fact the new model year is about to hit).


----------



## capnjim

Upon first looking at this ad, nothing appears "WTF"....
But...this guy posts this tuner for sale every day for YEARS! I'm talking many many many years. As long as I can remember, at least 10 years.
Its very strange. It been a part of my morning ritual for the last few years to actively check and see if its there. 
I don't know if that makes me as crazy as the poster, but when he stops, I'm gonna miss it.

Cort Tuner E205 Auto Chromatic Tuner


----------



## greco

capnjim said:


> I don't know if that makes me as crazy as the poster...


Are you looking for comments about this statement or the phone number to a Help Line?


----------



## capnjim

Possibly both.


----------



## rollingdam

It is possible that he has a bunch of them for sale


----------



## Guest

Nice write up. lol.

Badass custom green flamed Les Paul Custom | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji

_Want a badass guitar? Of course you do. This sucker will let you rock like the inner rockstar you know you are. 
What brand is it? Doesn’t matter, the headstock is blacked out to reduce blocking your shine (buttttt it says epiphone). 
Why does the neck look like that? From all the years of intense riffage played (and sanded for a smooth silky feel). 
Why is it green? When is the last time you saw a green les Paul? 
The hardware is worn, but only in look to match the axe-slinging aesthetic. Has slick new Grover self-locking easy wind tuners. 
A smooth new Graphtech self-lubricating nut (need to stay smooth...) and a badass slingability that screams rock. 
Sling this around your waist and play it like you stole it. Buy this so I can go to work instead of just playing it all day. 
If you want to trade, make sure it’s a cool music-y thing. I do not want you old hockey jersey or a band saw. 
Thanks bunches!
_


----------



## Farmboyjo

Ok, it’s just a typo, but the last line has me wondering if they’re accepting trades... ‘make man offer’...


----------



## Guest

The wife's selling it? lol.


----------



## Blind Dog

Spanish Guitar | Guitars | Parksville / Qualicum Beach | Kijiji

_"typical" _


----------



## Guest

Fender Stratocaster...Elite... | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
_
A poor boys Rory Gallagher model...this started out in life as a 1983 American Stratocaster Elite 
model ...it had a real hard life I mean a real hard one...these were not much to begin with a very 
poor tremolo system ...it was long gone when I got it ....just the body came to us ...filled the hole 
with a piece of wood ..not sure could be maple hard wood of some sort.... but Gorilla glued it in..
...then only the very finest of Chinese pickups and guts went into this ...could be classic vibe ones 
...again not sure ...but one of the finest hard tail bridges ..( 20 bucks )....right from smack dab in 
the middle of China now adorns this beauty ...it is a real hard tail Brat"o"caster...It plays and 
sounds as good as any of the ones the deep pocket boys have ....maybe even better...this comes with 
a new Fender tweed case...the last picture is of one with with its original guts they were junk so 
the story goes....ships Canada wide plus the ride...no trades the price is firm...
where will you find another .?..-_


----------



## rollingdam

laristotle said:


> Fender Stratocaster...Elite... | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> _
> A poor boys Rory Gallagher model...this started out in life as a 1983 American Stratocaster Elite
> model ...it had a real hard life I mean a real hard one...these were not much to begin with a very
> poor tremolo system ...it was long gone when I got it ....just the body came to us ...filled the hole
> with a piece of wood ..not sure could be maple hard wood of some sort.... but Gorilla glued it in..
> ...then only the very finest of Chinese pickups and guts went into this ...could be classic vibe ones
> ...again not sure ...but one of the finest hard tail bridges ..( 20 bucks )....right from smack dab in
> the middle of China now adorns this beauty ...it is a real hard tail Brat"o"caster...It plays and
> sounds as good as any of the ones the deep pocket boys have ....maybe even better...this comes with
> a new Fender tweed case...the last picture is of one with with its original guts they were junk so
> the story goes....ships Canada wide plus the ride...no trades the price is firm...
> where will you find another .?..-_




$100 yes $1000 no


----------



## Guest

Rickenbacker R97101 black leather guitar strap | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
$75!?


----------



## Guest

Custom Molson guitar | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> Custom Molson guitar | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Double you tee eff


----------



## Guest

Fender Box | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

_Official fender guitar box. For telecaster, Stratocaster or similar. Solid box! Made in Japan! 
Great as a gift. official fender box to impress anyone who would care. Your cat will love it. 
Great for a jam space! Lean it in the corner for cool points or hang it on a wall for novelty 
music decor! Make an offer. Seriously , I know it’s just a box. Any offer welcome. Would also 
trade for new/sealed iPhone earbuds or any house plant._


----------



## Guest

Is a shroud worth $50!?

Gibson 90’s Les Paul case for trade | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji

_I have a really good condition case from the 90’s for a les Paul.

It’s the desirable and valuable one with the pink shroud 
All latches and lock works.

I’m looking to trade for an original black or newer brown Gibson case without a shroud plus $50 on your end. 
Must be in good shape._


----------



## Blind Dog

Living Room Guitar Station - Tribute To The Blues | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji

Well it got a "wtf" outta me ...


----------



## Frenchy99

Here is a great deal on a new rare model never before seen !!! 

basse en bois fretless bass wood | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## wayne086

laristotle said:


> Fender Stratocaster...Elite... | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> _
> A poor boys Rory Gallagher model...this started out in life as a 1983 American Stratocaster Elite
> model ...it had a real hard life I mean a real hard one...these were not much to begin with a very
> poor tremolo system ...it was long gone when I got it ....just the body came to us ...filled the hole
> with a piece of wood ..not sure could be maple hard wood of some sort.... but Gorilla glued it in..
> ...then only the very finest of Chinese pickups and guts went into this ...could be classic vibe ones
> ...again not sure ...but one of the finest hard tail bridges ..( 20 bucks )....right from smack dab in
> the middle of China now adorns this beauty ...it is a real hard tail Brat"o"caster...It plays and
> sounds as good as any of the ones the deep pocket boys have ....maybe even better...this comes with
> a new Fender tweed case...the last picture is of one with with its original guts they were junk so
> the story goes....ships Canada wide plus the ride...no trades the price is firm...
> where will you find another .?..-_


I have a 83/84 stratocaster body too,have to get someone to block off the trem also.I too can ask 1000.00 for mine.has a warmoth neck tho,maybe 900.00.


----------



## Guest

Looking to take in old music gear | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji

_Hi I’m very passionate about music and if there’s anyone who has used amps, mic’s, instruments, pedals, recording equipment, etc. 
I’m willing to take it off their hands._


----------



## Guest

Squire Hello Kitty Acoustic Guitar $500


----------



## Beach Bob

laristotle said:


> Squire Hello Kitty Acoustic Guitar $500


"... Comes from the Fender Custom Shop..."

I just bet it did....


----------



## johnnyshaka

MIM "Splattocaster" - $800 that is "Very Collectable and hard to come by."

2003 Fender Stratocaster Splattocaster | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## bzrkrage

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/calgary/effects-pedal-board-cases-w-adhesive-backing-tape/1390178500

For those who don’t link....it’s a sale for a pedalboard.

Here is the write up, how to use is hilarious!


Applications :


This pedalboard is very good for smaller and medium pedal configurations, can fit for four normal size guitar effect pedals. It will come with cable ties, cable clips for hold pedals. You can collocate your cables very easliy.


How to use:


1. First you need to have two guitar connection lines, one connect electric guitar, and then connect the INPUT port of the Pedalboards effects .


2. Another guitar connection lines,connect the Electric Guitar Pedal Case Board INPUT and Output of the guitar case.


3. Balance of the speaker to the middle of the whole, GAIN to the smallest, the volume is closed to the minimum,


4. Open the speaker and Pedalboards effects of the power switch,knob to open the volume to middle.


5. Slowly opened the speaker voice, adjustment to the appropriate volume


6. Adjust the GAIN knob, step on the pedalboards effects and sound can be selected you need.


Notes: This Guitar Pedal Board is not with the power jack


Package included:


1 x Guitar Pedal Board


2 x tape with adhesive backing


10 x Ties


10 x Explant


----------



## rollingdam

Full Set of Elixir Nano Web Light Acoustic Guitar Strings | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## jb welder

rollingdam said:


> Full Set of Elixir Nano Web Light Acoustic Guitar Strings | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Somebody ask him if he'd sell just the G. Or offer him some kind of trade.


----------



## Guest

Guitar for rent | Guitars | Windsor Region | Kijiji
_
Guitar for rent. Good for if you are just starting to learn how to play and not quite sure you want 
to invest hundreds of dollars into an instrument you might not want to play anymore in a few weeks. 
Also good for if you already know how to play but may not own a guitar of your own and just want to 
play some songs at a campfire or party and impress your friends. When you rent the guitar it comes 
with a shoulder strap, pick, metronome, beginners books and carrying case. To rent is $20/day (24 
hours). Guitar is not for sale but if you are interested in any of the accessories make an offer._


----------



## Guest

$20/day = $140/week = $606/month = $7280/year


----------



## Dorian2

They're heeeeeerrrrreeee.......

T


----------



## Guest

Almost tempted to put this in the 'kijiji alert' forum.
For a $100?

Fender Bass Guitar | Guitars | Peterborough | Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne

Apparently it needs TLC (Ecstatically).


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Almost tempted to put this in the 'kijiji alert' forum.
> For a $100?
> 
> Fender Bass Guitar | Guitars | Peterborough | Kijiji


This is a cool guitar. I would buy it if it was local.


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> Almost tempted to put this in the 'kijiji alert' forum.
> For a $100?
> 
> Fender Bass Guitar | Guitars | Peterborough | Kijiji


Whew! When I saw the listing was for Peterborough, I was afraid I might have to buy it, but it's actually located in Belleville, so I'm off the hook... I think...

That sure is a beauty! I especially love the tuning pegs.


----------



## jb welder

bw66 said:


> I especially love the tuning pegs.


Locking tuners! Er, I mean you have to use locking pliers to tune it.
If I was in the vicinity I would buy that RFN!
And that custom strap lock wouldn't be coming off either.


----------



## colchar

Apparently gear made in the late '90s now qualifies as vintage:


Vintage Marshall 4x12 | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## jdto

colchar said:


> Apparently gear made in the late '90s now qualifies as vintage:
> 
> 
> Vintage Marshall 4x12 | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


They play 90s music on “classic rock” stations now, too.


----------



## Guest

FENDER STRATACASTER (SQUIER) $750


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> FENDER STRATACASTER (SQUIER) $750



$259 brand new, asking $750. Someone has been celebrating the legalization of weed.


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> FENDER STRATACASTER (SQUIER) $750


It's $700 less than the last time it was posted here...

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...wtf-kijiji-thread.54442/page-239#post-2302358


----------



## Dorian2

It's slowly edging towards the price I paid at the Pawn shop for my 2008 Indonesia made Affinity. Only $700 off at this point. The seller will get there some day.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> FENDER STRATACASTER (SQUIER) $750


Being as it's 'upside down', can we assume it is left-handed and therefore rare and well worth the premium price? Yea, that's the ticket.......


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wait what a notifications from this forum . About time they fixt it 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Fender Hotrod Deluxe Amp (spray painted) w/ footpedal | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji

_I bought this amp a couple years back spray painted as is. I never bothered to re spray it black. 
I thought it looked cool, almost like an Orange amp but a Fender in disguise. 
I also put some stickers over the Apple spray imprint (lol)._


----------



## Granny Gremlin

That'd probably come off pretty easy.... and he did price it lower than an unmolested one (even if not low enough - I'd take if for 300 maybe).


----------



## Blind Dog

1980 Tokai Springy Sound ST80 | Guitars | Kamloops | Kijiji










If only I hadn't bought that box.

And where ever Stevie is -- I doubt he's playing one of those.


----------



## jdto

Hmmm...weed gets legalized and this guy posts his Strat at an outrageous price. Coincidence?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Actually yes, because, you see my good man, these kijidiots existed before legalization. The thread goes back to Feb 5, 2013. [sits back and draws on pipe]


----------



## jdto

Granny Gremlin said:


> Actually yes, because, you see my good man, these kijidiots existed before legalization. The thread goes back to Feb 5, 2013. [sits back and draws on pipe]


----------



## capnjim

Best deal ever....these were on sale a while back for around 400$ new. So you get the porfessional awesome relic job for only 300$ extra! What a steal!!!
Act fast...it won't last.

G&L LEGACY Tribute (avec-with hardcase G&L) | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Such a cool relic job. lol.


----------



## jdto




----------



## Granny Gremlin

laristotle said:


> Such a cool relic job. lol.


LOL. AKA sanding off all the finish you can reach with a power sander without taking off any of the hardware or even removing the strings (and probably no masking if he's that much of a lazybone).... aka there's paint dust all up in that shit


----------



## capnjim

I think he's trying to bring back those good ole days when it was fashionable to wear a running belt sander on your sleeves. Seems to be a lot of it about with guitars these days.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Can we post stuff from our own FS ads here, cuz sheesh there's been a couple doozies lately.


----------



## jdto

Granny Gremlin said:


> Can we post stuff from our own FS ads here, cuz sheesh there's been a couple doozies lately.


People often post interesting messages or offers.

Edit: duh...I just realized you mean ads here at GC, so never mind, I think I need to go home now.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

jdto said:


> I think I need to go home now.


It's friday - go have a beer (yes GC ads - the rules do only say not to do that in the FS forum or that person's actual thread - specifically not criticising asking price.... but still seems it would be frowned upon. So tempting tho, cuz damn).


----------



## troyhead

This one makes me laugh:

Music board | Pro Audio & Recording Equipment | Cambridge | Kijiji

*Music Board
*
I don’t know what it’s called and I don’t have any chords. Best offer takes it


----------



## jdto

LOL a “nitro-lacquer” Yamaha...

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oshawa-durham-region/yamaha-ll16-acoustic-guitar-lacquer-finish/1393652709


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> LOL a “nitro-lacquer” Yamaha...
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oshawa-durham-region/yamaha-ll16-acoustic-guitar-lacquer-finish/1393652709
> View attachment 229462



That is a good price for an LL16 though isn't it?


----------



## jdto

colchar said:


> That is a good price for an LL16 though isn't it?


Decent price, yes.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

EarthQuaker Devices The Depths V2

"- retails 270 + tax
- asking 250 obo, pick up Queen West only."

Yeah whatever bro, for 20 bux I'll take the warrentee/return period, thanks. Nevermind that these go for CA$150 or less on ebay (most recently closer to 125-130). Somehow I don't get the feeling that you'd accept that price despite your "obo."


----------



## Guest

*RARE* Fender Stratocaster “F” Logo knobs - HM - Contemporary $100


----------



## StevieMac

StevieMac said:


> Indeed! Here are the last 3 examples from Mr Connely:
> 
> '61 SG RI: "_I own 3 2001 61 , and yours is the bridge red or called classic red. I had it once on a 2001 standard. All my other 2001 61 are the real nice dark colour. Also how do you like the heavy grovers on it ? They really pull the neck down, especially with this style neck joint being were it is. I have 2 sg with lyre . Vintage and signature model. But it's just a cover as there's no vibrola. My Derek trucks is the same. It's nice with better specs on them. I payed 1200 for it also_"
> 
> CS '60 Special DC: "_Good guitars. Bought the same one from a guy on kijiji for 1700.00. Same year also I believe with cert and custom case. Let it go and grabbed the custom shop special sg in white"
> 
> '_07 ES-335 Fat Neck:_ "Same as 335 that was on yesterday for 2000 dollars?"_



*Mike Connely strikes again!* The latest (again, entirely unsolicited for my R5):

MIKE:_ Cool guitar but to bad it's not a 2013 or newer. I hate how gibson uses what pickups in this I'm guessing, burstbucker 1 and 2 ? If not 57 then ? I said I wish it was newer as I rather the rarer and cant buy the more exspensive custom buckers alnico 3 and semi hollows mhs hums alnico 3 . I would take the guitar but putting more money out for pickups I can buy on here any day of the week dont make sense. Buy a guitar for big bucks and have to get better pickups is true worst. Dont like spending more money and when buying these awsome custom shop models I look for the models that have those pickups in them.. we know it ain't cheap to buy pickups and have someone do the work. Still cool guitar wouold love it but I have many sets of bursrbuckers and 57 and dont care really for them as there just regular production pickups . They got smart and made better pickups since 2013 and they really do sound much much better being alnico 3 sounds more authentic and true to what a 50s 60s paf should sound like..
_
ME:_ I have a pair of Custom Buckers, along with a set of Shaws, and haven't felt the need to swap them into this particular guitar. It actually sounds terrific as is, however there's no accounting for taste. _

MIKE: _No there not as I own some of the best as well. But when spending big bucks on the custom shop models, I rather have them with the rarer and more exspensive pickups to justify the value of the guitar. I have many custom shop semi and sg to signture models r8 r9 and some dont sound that great with the regular dime a dozen pickups in the older models. Some do though but if it sounds good then that's great.
_
ME:_ I'd consider selling it with CustomBuckers if that's your thing.
_
Just me and the sound of crickets ever since...ha ha!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Sunn Guitar Amps Roadcase Sticker | eBay

$50 for a sticker. O bids (surprise surprise).


----------



## Roryfan

StevieMac said:


> *Mike Connely strikes again!* The latest (again, entirely unsolicited for my R5):
> 
> MIKE:_ Cool guitar but to bad it's not a 2013 or newer. I hate how gibson uses what pickups in this I'm guessing, burstbucker 1 and 2 ? If not 57 then ? I said I wish it was newer as I rather the rarer and cant buy the more exspensive custom buckers alnico 3 and semi hollows mhs hums alnico 3 . I would take the guitar but putting more money out for pickups I can buy on here any day of the week dont make sense. Buy a guitar for big bucks and have to get better pickups is true worst. Dont like spending more money and when buying these awsome custom shop models I look for the models that have those pickups in them.. we know it ain't cheap to buy pickups and have someone do the work. Still cool guitar wouold love it but I have many sets of bursrbuckers and 57 and dont care really for them as there just regular production pickups . They got smart and made better pickups since 2013 and they really do sound much much better being alnico 3 sounds more authentic and true to what a 50s 60s paf should sound like..
> _
> ME:_ I have a pair of Custom Buckers, along with a set of Shaws, and haven't felt the need to swap them into this particular guitar. It actually sounds terrific as is, however there's no accounting for taste. _
> 
> MIKE: _No there not as I own some of the best as well. But when spending big bucks on the custom shop models, I rather have them with the rarer and more exspensive pickups to justify the value of the guitar. I have many custom shop semi and sg to signture models r8 r9 and some dont sound that great with the regular dime a dozen pickups in the older models. Some do though but if it sounds good then that's great.
> _
> ME:_ I'd consider selling it with CustomBuckers if that's your thing.
> _
> Just me and the sound of crickets ever since...ha ha!


That style of “writing” sounds really familiar......pretty sure I’ve also “met” Mike.


----------



## StevieMac

Roryfan said:


> That style of “writing” sounds really familiar......pretty sure I’ve also “met” Mike.



Chances are, if you've _ever_ posted a CS Gibby on kijiji GTA, Mike has introduced himself (unsolicited) via a "stream-of-consciousness" message.


----------



## colchar

StevieMac said:


> Chances are, if you've _ever_ posted a CS Gibby on kijiji GTA, Mike has introduced himself (unsolicited) via a "stream-of-consciousness" message.



Mine isn't for sale but I am tempted to post it just to see if he does respond so that I can try to have some fun with him.


----------



## Roryfan

StevieMac said:


> Chances are, if you've _ever_ posted a CS Gibby on kijiji GTA, Mike has introduced himself (unsolicited) via a "stream-of-consciousness" message.


I was inquiring about a Fender guitar that he posted, but Mike still went on an unsolicited brag session about all the CS Gibsons he’d bought & sold “for good deals”.


----------



## StevieMac

colchar said:


> Mine isn't for sale but I am tempted to post it just to see if he does respond so that I can try to have some fun with him.


Social experiment!


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Mine isn't for sale but I am tempted to post it just to see if he does respond so that I can try to have some fun with him.


F'n'eh! Play the dweeb.
'I inherited this. I'm thinking of selling because I don't like the colour.'


----------



## 10409

Offered him 150$, will update later


----------



## 10409

Somehow I knew it would play great. I always sell guitars that play great.


----------



## vadsy

mike_oxbig said:


> Somehow I knew it would play great. I always sell guitars that play great.


I like that he’s being a douche and showing off his young family in his profile pic at the same time. Guys like this I always expect to look like the pawnshop owner from The Crow


----------



## Hamstrung

WTF is with this "Maxsold" nonsense in Kijiji?! It's bad enough trying to filter out all the dealers and dipshits on there without this crap cluttering up the listings. If I wanted to do auctions I'd go to eBay ffs! I wish there was a way to filter that wasted space out of the listings. 
... rant over


----------



## jdto

Hamstrung said:


> WTF is with this "Maxsold" nonsense in Kijiji?! It's bad enough trying to filter out all the dealers and dipshits on there without this crap cluttering up the listings. If I wanted to do auctions I'd go to eBay ffs! I wish there was a way to filter that wasted space out of the listings.
> ... rant over


I have a tough time with the app now. I will look in my browser with Adblock on, but the app is bad. I've accidentally clicked on their ads too many times and it's become annoying.


----------



## troyhead

Oh, kijidiots! I've recently posted a couple of nice items for sale here and on kijiji, priced well for a quick sale. Within minutes I receive lower offers on kijiji, as if I've had the stuff for sale for a while and I'm desperate to sell. I tend to ignore those for a bit to see if any better offers come along. Then I got full-price offers on here within the hour. A deal closes, money is exchanged, and then I follow-up with the other guys because I don't like to leave people hanging. But then they moan and complain that they would have come up to full price. I understand trying to get a deal, but when you see something that's already a good price, one must recognize that it's a good deal and capitalize on it before someone else does. Especially if that ad has been up for such a short time!

This happened twice in the past week.


----------



## 10409

I’ve found that the fb marketplace overall is a better vibe. Is less impersonal which is great since people’s attitudes traditionally start at a higher base level when you know what their face looks like.


----------



## 10409

Last 4 things I’ve bought I paid full asking price. One I asked if his price was firm and let him change it to something he was ok with. Then bought it after the haggling. I feel like that’s a key missing step in so many Kijiji deals. Assholes just want to sharpen their bartering skills


----------



## Milkman

StevieMac said:


> *Mike Connely strikes again!* The latest (again, entirely unsolicited for my R5):
> 
> MIKE:_ Cool guitar but to bad it's not a 2013 or newer. I hate how gibson uses what pickups in this I'm guessing, burstbucker 1 and 2 ? If not 57 then ? I said I wish it was newer as I rather the rarer and cant buy the more exspensive custom buckers alnico 3 and semi hollows mhs hums alnico 3 . I would take the guitar but putting more money out for pickups I can buy on here any day of the week dont make sense. Buy a guitar for big bucks and have to get better pickups is true worst. Dont like spending more money and when buying these awsome custom shop models I look for the models that have those pickups in them.. we know it ain't cheap to buy pickups and have someone do the work. Still cool guitar wouold love it but I have many sets of bursrbuckers and 57 and dont care really for them as there just regular production pickups . They got smart and made better pickups since 2013 and they really do sound much much better being alnico 3 sounds more authentic and true to what a 50s 60s paf should sound like..
> _
> ME:_ I have a pair of Custom Buckers, along with a set of Shaws, and haven't felt the need to swap them into this particular guitar. It actually sounds terrific as is, however there's no accounting for taste. _
> 
> MIKE: _No there not as I own some of the best as well. But when spending big bucks on the custom shop models, I rather have them with the rarer and more exspensive pickups to justify the value of the guitar. I have many custom shop semi and sg to signture models r8 r9 and some dont sound that great with the regular dime a dozen pickups in the older models. Some do though but if it sounds good then that's great.
> _
> ME:_ I'd consider selling it with CustomBuckers if that's your thing.
> _
> Just me and the sound of crickets ever since...ha ha!


Although this may seem like the pot calling the kettle black, that guy sure likes to hear himself talk.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Reverb not kijiji but damn.

Pedal up for an ask that is 10-20 lower than any other currently listed.

Some dude offers less than half. I have the option to auto decline lowballers on.

He makes the_ exact same_ offer again. Autorejected.

Makes third offer (approx 55% of ask). Autorejected again (I think the autoreject threshold is < 70%).

I mean, get a clue kid. 1 time is worth a shot. 3 time you literally insane as per the famous line (not famous enough apparently). I did enable offers, but come on.


----------



## Guncho

So I list a desk on Kijiji. a normal desk that's all put together. This girl says she's coming in her car. I say I hope it's a big car surprisingly she responds with is it not taken apart. Does it look like it's taken apart in the picture?


----------



## dmc69

There's this guy in Ontario on Reverb who offers me $100 on every damn listing. Hooray for auto reject!


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> There's this guy in Ontario on Reverb who offers me $100 on every damn listing. Hooray for auto reject!



That's me, I just do it for shits and giggles.

(I don't, but now I wish that I had  )


----------



## hammerstein

Beautiful bass guitar? lol

Beautiful bass Guitar | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## bzrkrage

Sarcasm REALLY doesn’t pass in a written message...I love Kijidiot!s. Such sport! (Oh & please reply at 2:17am! That’s a winner right there!)


----------



## bzrkrage

Oh, and the fact that Loy has *5 x 7.1 systems *in his house already & backup amps JIC.....well, there you go peeps!


bzrkrage said:


> Sarcasm REALLY doesn’t pass in a written message...I love Kijidiot!s. Such sport! (Oh & please reply at 2:17am! That’s a winner right there!)
> View attachment 232166


----------



## 10409

Selling winter tires.
Or trying to


----------



## dmc69

bzrkrage said:


> Oh, and the fact that Loy has *5 x 7.1 systems *in his house already & backup amps JIC.....well, there you go peeps!


Man some people just don't take rejection well. It's like the first response to rejection is MY DICK BIG. VERY BIG.


----------



## jdto

dmc69 said:


> Man some people just don't take rejection well. It's like the first response to rejection is MY DICK BIG. VERY BIG.


FYI


----------



## 10409

The best are the ones that lead with that attitude

I should really think of a new username


----------



## dmc69

mike_oxbig said:


> The best are the ones that lead with that attitude
> 
> I should really think of a new username


mike_huntsbig


----------



## Jim DaddyO

mike_oxbig said:


> I should really think of a new username


Hugh G. Rection


----------



## Guest

Swollen Gristle


----------



## rollingdam

Salesmanship at its finest:

CARR Slant V | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

rollingdam said:


> Salesmanship at its finest:
> 
> CARR Slant V | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


_Downsizing. End of story._

You'll love his other ad as well. lol.
CARR Slant V | Amps & Pedals | Kingston | Kijiji
_I’m downsizing. The end._


----------



## troyhead

I have a local ad in Kitchener seeing if anyone wants to trade my Temple Audio pedalboard for their slightly smaller version of the same thing. I get this response:

















Not sure why he got so snarky all of a sudden. Bonus points to anyone who gets the “pancakes” reference.


----------



## greco

troyhead said:


> Bonus points to anyone who gets the “pancakes” reference.


I certainly hope that you are going to eventually tell us...I have an agonizing and insatiable curiosity.


----------



## colchar

greco said:


> I certainly hope that you are going to eventually tell us...I have an agonizing and insatiable curiosity.



Yeah, same here.


----------



## troyhead

greco said:


> I certainly hope that you are going to eventually tell us...I have an agonizing and insatiable curiosity.





colchar said:


> Yeah, same here.


It’s from the show Parks & Recreation. The quote is “If you’re going to the kitchen could you make me pancakes real quick?” My brain is weird and makes odd connections, so when I was replying and thinking “If you’re going to be in Kitchener...” I immediately thought of pancakes. I mostly said it just to be stupid and confuse the recipient. Probably not overly funny, now that I’ve analyzed it too much.

Video: could you make me pancakes real quick?


----------



## capnjim

troyhead said:


> Probably not overly funny, now that I’ve analyzed it too much


Its still funny! What a dick-tree.


----------



## wayne086

Fender Molded Plush Electric Guitar Case | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji
260.00?Dafuk is wrong with these people?75.00 to 100 for these awful cases.


----------



## vadsy

wayne086 said:


> Fender Molded Plush Electric Guitar Case | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji
> 260.00?Dafuk is wrong with these people?75.00 to 100 for these awful cases.


yea, thats pretty nuts. these are the worst ones in this style that Fender put out. I have the nicer ones that I've paid 100 for. I think this is a business posting


----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> yea, thats pretty nuts. these are the worst ones in this style that Fender put out. I have the nicer ones that I've paid 100 for. I think this is a business posting


Agreed. I've got that one for my Tele and aside from the fact that it's easily maneuverable I really don't like it - no room for anything else inside. My fave is the SKB rectangular ones they were using around 2008 - bullet proof and lots of internal space.

On second thought, come to think of it, I never found the tolex-covered plywood ones to be very practical - large, heavy and prone to falling over. They may actually be my least favourite.


----------



## Guest

I thought those chainsaw cases were cool... Apparently not?


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> Agreed. I've got that one for my Tele and aside from the fact that it's easily maneuverable I really don't like it - no room for anything else inside. My fave is the SKB rectangular ones they were using around 2008 - bullet proof and lots of internal space.
> 
> On second thought, come to think of it, I never found the tolex-covered plywood ones to be very practical - large, heavy and prone to falling over. They may actually be my least favourite.


I don’t mind the smaller form fitting case if you don’t have much to store or transport besides a guitar, I just believe this was the cheapest one Fender put out in this style. I actually have one and I think I paid forty bucks for it. I also have nicer ones in this style and they’re pretty good, better constructed at least.

I was having a guitar put together at MJT in Missouri and I wanted a case for when they shipped it. I bought one of these on TGP during hurricane Sandy and the seller was really chatty, probably because he was hunkered down on Staten Island during the worst of it. It took him a few extra days to ship it right to MJT but he kept me updated on the storm. It was interesting reading his lengthy emails about what he was going through, he said his home was fine but both ends of his street had water. It’s a poopy case but I like the story behind it.


----------



## wayne086

I had a deluxe plus a few years ago with the shotgun case,had fender plus on the case,so it was all original.so one cold winter evening as I was leaving a friends place after a jam session,I put my amp in the back seat and went to get the guitar that was on the top step,before I got there it slid down 5 ,count them 5 steps,hit the the bottom and the case I shit you not ,shattered.whole bottom corner,gone.So when I eventually sold the strat plus , I had to get another case and pass the shattered case along to.but the new owner didn't want it.So I chucked it,felt good.


----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> I don’t mind the smaller form fitting case if you don’t have much to store or transport besides a guitar, I just believe this was the cheapest one Fender put out in this style. I actually have one and I think I paid forty bucks for it. I also have nicer ones in this style and they’re pretty good, better constructed at least.
> 
> I was having a guitar put together at MJT in Missouri and I wanted a case for when they shipped it. I bought one of these on TGP during hurricane Sandy and the seller was really chatty, probably because he was hunkered down on Staten Island during the worst of it. It took him a few extra days to ship it right to MJT but he kept me updated on the storm. It was interesting reading his lengthy emails about what he was going through, he said his home was fine but both ends of his street had water. It’s a poopy case but I like the story behind it.


A good story always makes a piece of gear better.


----------



## Guest

5.8GHz Wireless Transmission System Guitar or Bass $200










Meanwhile, at Carparelliguitars.com;


----------



## Blind Dog

Bejewell the bejesus out of a Suzuki. 

Trail blazer- Crystal guitar | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Swarovski must be making a shit ton of cash on that guitar.


----------



## LexxM3

This is how much effort $900 asking price deserves these days.










Electric guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

He has 3 postings of the same thing. The other 2 have pics and a bit of a description.

Les Paul Electric Guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## LexxM3

Player99 said:


> He has 3 postings of the same thing. The other 2 have pics and a bit of a description.
> 
> Les Paul Electric Guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


Yap, that’s


----------



## LexxM3

Player99 said:


> He has 3 postings of the same thing. The other 2 have pics and a bit of a description.
> 
> Les Paul Electric Guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


very


----------



## LexxM3

Player99 said:


> He has 3 postings of the same thing. The other 2 have pics and a bit of a description.
> 
> Les Paul Electric Guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


helpful.


----------



## Guest

Hahahaha...


----------



## Guest

I


----------



## Guest

don't


----------



## Guest

get


----------



## Guest

it.


----------



## rollingdam

Full Set of Acoustic Guitar Strings | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorian2

Should've asked for Maple Syrup on the side @troyhead .


----------



## LexxM3

Player99 said:


> it.


Just demonstrating how useful spreading descriptions and photos over multiple ads on Kijiji is .


----------



## Dorian2

LexxM3 said:


> This is how much effort $900 asking price deserves these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electric guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


Ha ha. I looked at the other 3 listings and this one included a pic. I have a feeling the user may not be too tech savvy at all.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Missed out of this for $200 lol. Happens she is in novascotia and had my grandmother as a teacher









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Heres one from facebook.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Guild S-300 D | Guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Guild S-300 D | Guitars | London | Kijiji


$2,300 and don't even bother making offers...
WTF happened to it?


----------



## Beach Bob

Player99 said:


> $2,300 and don't even bother making offers...
> WTF happened to it?


I'm just assuming it survived a plane crash and what you're really paying for is "mojo"


----------



## Milkman

Player99 said:


> $2,300 and don't even bother making offers...
> WTF happened to it?


Next week $2000 and don’t even bother.......

January...$1700 and .....et cetera.

Is that supposed to be a relic job?


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> Is that supposed to be a relic job?


That's my guess.
Hence the WTF.


----------



## colchar

Selling for a friend...because your friend doesn't know how to use Kijiji?


----------



## jb welder

'Bodyshop special. Primed and ready to paint!'


----------



## Milkman

colchar said:


> Selling for a friend...because your friend doesn't know how to use Kijiji?


Selling for a friend because your friend knows the kind of flack he's likely to take.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

silvertonebetty said:


> Missed out of this for $200 lol. Happens she is in novascotia and had my grandmother as a teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I'd buy that for $200.


----------



## bzrkrage

Ok, it’s a Katana, but what happed to the face?


----------



## Dorian2

I don't know what happened to it's face, but if you look at it hard you can see the Incredible Hulk like face in there. Or maybe I've had 1 too many coffee.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I see more of an Ampeg helmet head; I though it was just a logo but maybe it was really battle hulk sent back in time to the 60s:


----------



## colchar

Dorian2 said:


> I don't know what happened to it's face, but if you look at it hard you can see the Incredible Hulk like face in there. Or maybe I've had 1 too many coffee.



Coffee. Right. 

Wink, wink. Nudge, nudge.


----------



## wayne086

Wish I had a gibson 345 to trade him.
Squier Affinity Stratocaster | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

wayne086 said:


> Wish I had a gibson 345 to trade him.










Ad's gone.


----------



## colchar

wayne086 said:


> Wish I had a gibson 345 to trade him.
> Squier Affinity Stratocaster | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



What a fucking idiot.


----------



## Guest

Ok u guitar freaks.RUSH * GUITAR?? | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji

_Could be?? Trying to contact any fabulous member of rush* band or?
..anyone that may know anything about this **the Electric guitar*
..that haz been professionally painted..and the back Cleary I D..the famous RUSH BAND!! 
..guitar was picked up in toronto area! 
Any comments..from you guitar locos..are welcome.. After all how true.. 
Bottom line is the money? Offers?_


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> Ok u guitar freaks.RUSH * GUITAR?? | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji
> 
> _Could be?? Trying to contact any fabulous member of rush* band or?
> ..anyone that may know anything about this **the Electric guitar*
> ..that haz been professionally painted..and the back Cleary I D..the famous RUSH BAND!!
> ..guitar was picked up in toronto area!
> Any comments..from you guitar locos..are welcome.. After all how true..
> Bottom line is the money? Offers?_


And that's with a headstock repair


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Ok u guitar freaks.RUSH * GUITAR?? | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji
> 
> _Could be?? Trying to contact any fabulous member of rush* band or?
> ..anyone that may know anything about this **the Electric guitar*
> ..that haz been professionally painted..and the back Cleary I D..the famous RUSH BAND!!
> ..guitar was picked up in toronto area!
> Any comments..from you guitar locos..are welcome.. After all how true..
> Bottom line is the money? Offers?_




Someone paints a guitar and includes an image from a Rush album and that idiot thinks that means it is actually connected to the band in some way?


----------



## Guest

allthumbs56 said:


> And that's with a headstock repair


Maybe Alex attempted his own before becoming rich enough to have it done for him?


----------



## Milkman

colchar said:


> Someone paints a guitar and includes an image from a Rush album and that idiot thinks that means it is actually connected to the band in some way?


Maybe he's just hoping somebody ELSE is enough of an idiot.


----------



## Dorian2

Maybe he should of thought a little bit, did some research, and tried to sell it for $2112. But since I just looked at all the pics, perhaps $21.12 is a better offer.


----------



## bzrkrage

Deleted.


----------



## wayne086

FENDER stratocaster hss nitro custom | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji
guess that's a good price?(being sarcastic)


----------



## colchar

wayne086 said:


> FENDER stratocaster hss nitro custom | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji
> guess that's a good price?(being sarcastic)



Well there is an AC15 included.


----------



## Blind Dog

https://www.sweetwater.com/used/lis...es-double-neck-acousticelectric-busuyi-guitar

Not _kijiji wtf_ -- but I didn't see starting a, _'Sweetwater gtfooh!'_ thread.


----------



## bw66

Blind Dog said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/used/lis...es-double-neck-acousticelectric-busuyi-guitar
> 
> Not _kijiji wtf_ -- but I didn't see starting a, _'Sweetwater gtfooh!'_ thread.


Shut up and take my money!


----------



## Guest

Looking for child model/actor - GIRL age 3-7 | Artists & Musicians | City of Toronto | Kijiji

_Seeking child model for album cover photography. Girl. Age 3-7.

Child will be compensated!

*Note: intended artwork may be controversial. Please enquire for details._


----------



## rollingdam

PEDALS | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

fender bass guitar | Guitars | Windsor Region | Kijiji $1000


----------



## Guest

Vintage '63 Gretsch Jet Firebird parts | Guitars | North Bay | Kijiji

_2 Rare Filter’Tron humbuckers 850$ original matched set 
Extremely Rare Burns vibrato, gold plated, excellent condition 850$ 
(3)Gold plated g-indent control knobs 75$ each 
Gold plated space control bridge 250$_


----------



## 10409

lol 2175$ for 1/10th of a guitar, what a steal


----------



## Guest

I get $2,025.00


----------



## 10409

I need a hobby


----------



## 10409

Player99 said:


> I get $2,025.00


I’m bad at geology


----------



## Guest

Check some of his other ads.
Vintage rock n’ roll magazines | Arts & Collectibles | North Bay | Kijiji

_Creem 1976- September to December @25$ each 
Creem 1977- February and March 25$ each, April 40$, May 40$ 
Circus 1976- September 13, October 12 and 26, November [email protected]$ each 
Circus 1977- January 17 & 31, February 14, March 31, April [email protected]$ each 
Hit Parader 1976- December @20$ 
Hit Parader 1977- February and March,April @ 20$ each 
Guitar Player-January [email protected]$ 
Guitar Player-July 1977[email protected]$ 
Rock & Folk-décembre [email protected]$ 
Cheap Thrills-January [email protected]$_


----------



## Johnny Spune

laristotle said:


> fender bass guitar | Guitars | Windsor Region | Kijiji $1000


For sale:
Bass guitar/sex toy. Lube and orfice insertion instructions included. Gently used.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Vintage '63 Gretsch Jet Firebird parts | Guitars | North Bay | Kijiji
> 
> _2 Rare Filter’Tron humbuckers 850$ original matched set
> Extremely Rare Burns vibrato, gold plated, excellent condition 850$
> (3)Gold plated g-indent control knobs 75$ each
> Gold plated space control bridge 250$_



Well, according to some people the pickups account for most of the tone of an electric guitar, so this pile of parts should sound pretty much like a 63 Gretsch. All that’s missing is a bit of unimportant wood.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> so this pile of parts should sound pretty much like a 63 Gretsch


Hmm .. maybe I should part out my '62 Corvette, with the original HiLo'Tron, that I have on kijiji. lol.


----------



## ronmac

Here is your laugh for the day....

1996 Takamine G334 | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji

*1996 Takamine G334*
$1,500.00
Beautifully aged, heavy fret board and fret wear. Multiple top cracks. Slight ( heavy ) campfire burn on top. Spent 2 prairie winters in my van back in the late 90’s and accumulated some sun bleaching on the back. ‘Solid’ spruce top, laminated Mahogany back and sides. Fresh set of John Pearce lights on’er. Great low action all the way up, no fret buzz. The older the strings, the better it sounds. Think early 60’s Dylan. ( Gibson J 50  cash or trade. ( I’ll never sell it )


----------



## Guest

ronmac said:


> Slight ( heavy ) campfire burn on top


----------



## Guest

Epiphone Les Paul Custom $700


----------



## 10409

laristotle said:


> Epiphone Les Paul Custom $700


Wonder if the gretsch parts will fit!


----------



## Dorian2

laristotle said:


> Check some of his other ads.
> Vintage rock n’ roll magazines | Arts & Collectibles | North Bay | Kijiji
> 
> _Creem 1976- September to December @25$ each
> Creem 1977- February and March 25$ each, April 40$, May 40$
> Circus 1976- September 13, October 12 and 26, November [email protected]$ each
> Circus 1977- January 17 & 31, February 14, March 31, April [email protected]$ each
> Hit Parader 1976- December @20$
> Hit Parader 1977- February and March,April @ 20$ each
> Guitar Player-January [email protected]$
> Guitar Player-July [email protected]$
> Rock & Folk-décembre [email protected]$
> Cheap Thrills-January [email protected]$_


Wonder what he'd want for this one? Pretty much unopened, just put away in a box. Only taken out for special photoshoots


----------



## Granny Gremlin

laristotle said:


> Epiphone Les Paul Custom $700


OK, I was digging most of that (the price excepted) but then I saw where the dude tried to make a forearm cut on a bound instrument with a maple cap. That was just never going to go well


----------



## 10409

I sanded down an epi once. Way more effort than it was worth


----------



## Frenchy99

Hummm... felt like offering him $250 ! 

VINTAGE 1970s made in JAPAN hard case | Guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji

*VINTAGE 1970s made in JAPAN hard case*
150,00 $


----------



## 10409

Clearly you don’t appreciate how amazing it is that a Japanese factory produced a one of a kind item. So amazing it must be true.


----------



## bzrkrage

Hey @mike_oxbig , ever thought this thread would be this good, 6 years & 3750+ posts?

Awesome bud.


----------



## 10409

bzrkrage said:


> Hey @mike_oxbig , ever thought this thread would be this good, 6 years & 3750+ posts?
> 
> Awesome bud.


Haha and I haven’t been the one bumping it mostly either...I’m proud yet sad that kijiji, reverb, fb, whatever the platform is, never fails to provide material.

Honestly I’ve seen the death of forum sites bigger than this one over the last decade, I’m slightly amazed any of this is still here. Good for us, I enjoy our little Gaulish village walled in from the oppressive force of American Sponsored tweets


----------



## Guest

mike_oxbig said:


> I enjoy our little Gaulish village walled in from the oppressive force of American Sponsored tweets


----------



## Dorian2

Really unimpressed with 'Wads like this.

Gibson ES 335 copy | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Dorian2 said:


> Really unimpressed with 'Wads like this.
> 
> Gibson ES 335 copy | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


_Would possibly trade for a tele or strat
_
It'd be fun to offer up a Chender for his Chibson as trade. lol.


----------



## Dorian2

laristotle said:


> _Would possibly trade for a tele or strat
> _
> It'd be fun to offer up a Chender for his Chibson as trade. lol.


I'm just curious if it's the same guy who had a wanted ad up for them last year.


----------



## 10409

...


----------



## Guest

Ha!


----------



## jb welder

mike_oxbig said:


> ...


"no, I will not be a stepping stone on your 'uptrade a paperclip to a house' journey".

I wonder how many of these kijidiots the 'paperclip' dude actually inspired.


----------



## 10409

Is that 3 screws on the truss rod cover? I can’t quite tell. Do the Chinese even make them like that anymore?


----------



## 10409

Probably my imagination. Not sure why they’d clone a faded studio


----------



## colchar

mike_oxbig said:


> Probably my imagination. Not sure why they’d clone a faded studio



The make copies of Epiphones.

I saw a program a couple of years back about counterfeit goods from China entering the US. A customs agent said that the number one product they seize is dish soap. If they will counterfeit that, they will counterfeit anything.


----------



## 10409

But assuming shipping is 1/3rd of the cost either way who would buy the studio over the custom


----------



## 10409

I wonder if Chinese bubbles have a hard time making the pop sound

Edit: now I have a family guy skit in my head I should try to sell to them


----------



## 10409

Sold my quad for asking price, but the guy has a farm so I took a few hundred worth of meat as partial payment. That’s a Kijiji deal I can live with.


----------



## 10409

The serial number (W020876) says it’s was made in 1955 according to a online serial number checker. Again, I CANNOT confirm the authenticity. There are attributes that point Gibson on this guitar but there are also many things that point otherwise. The tuners on this guitar are typically found on Japanese and Korean made guitars. The Gibson logos seem to be had written and there is no stamped serial number, only a sticker at the back of the headstock. Make me an offer if you are interested.


----------



## keto

mike_oxbig said:


> The serial number (W020876) says it’s was made in 1955 according to a online serial number checker. Again, I CANNOT confirm the authenticity. There are attributes that point Gibson on this guitar but there are also many things that point otherwise. The tuners on this guitar are typically found on Japanese and Korean made guitars. The Gibson logos seem to be had written and there is no stamped serial number, only a sticker at the back of the headstock. Make me an offer if you are interested.


Hah that’s a fairly dead ringer for a D-18 in, uh, some other clothing. Did Gibby make that shape too?


----------



## 10409

I just like how he tried to imply it’s authenticity was up for debate


----------



## wayne086

Mint CIJ 2005 Fender "R" Series '62 Reissue Telecaster. | Guitars | New Glasgow | Kijiji
Must have real gold pickups or something.2500.00 for a japanese Tele?


----------



## troyhead

wayne086 said:


> Mint CIJ 2005 Fender "R" Series '62 Reissue Telecaster. | Guitars | New Glasgow | Kijiji
> Must have real gold pickups or something.2500.00 for a japanese Tele?


Anyone know what the “R series” is all about? All I could find online is that it relates to the serial number, but not any difference in quality. 

I have this exact guitar (except MIJ not CIJ), and while it is awesome, the asking price is a rather astronomical.


----------



## colchar

Maybe R=Reissue? Just a guess as I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

colchar said:


> I saw a program a couple of years back about counterfeit goods from China entering the US. A customs agent said that the number one product they seize is dish soap. If they will counterfeit that, they will counterfeit anything.


Makes sense - low manufacture cost; big margin if a known brand . Look at the price difference between a no name dish soap and, say, Dawn or whatever; almost double. Same cost to make and it's already profitable at the lower cost so everything above that is pure profit.

You don't have to knock off big ticket items to make money.... unless you just doing a one off.


----------



## 10409

I feel like we should take a stand against feet pics in for sale ads. That would be a 6 year thread of its own that nobody would want to view


----------



## Guest

$150 for his place in line...

analogman K.O.T. pedal order immediately | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## troyhead

This is a “good wtf”. I love this! I hope it’s one of us posting this ad. 









Sweet pedals on an orange shag rug | Amps & Pedals | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## LexxM3

troyhead said:


> This is a “good wtf”. I love this! I hope it’s one of us posting this ad.
> View attachment 238052
> 
> 
> Sweet pedals on an orange shag rug | Amps & Pedals | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


Yap, that’s @snacker ‘s ad/rug.


----------



## John Fisher

After always reading this thread, I have an amp to get rid of. So I figured lets put it on Kijiji first just to see the responses. If I also sold it great, that is why I posted it, but I really wanted to see how bad it is for selling, I have only bought off that site.

My God no one here is exaggerating. I did get a few trade offers, that's fine, not what I wanted, but legitimate. I also got a few questions on what my real price was etc. I was OK with those because obviously there will be some haggling. The rest were just insane. You are asking way too much for a shit amp like that, but I will give you xyz price. I will only give half of what you want so dont text me back asking me to offer more. Really???? 3 paragraphs on why I am asking too much, and then a please this is all I can Pay offer etc. etc. and about 8 or 9 more. Wowsa!!!

Sorry for thinking any of you people were making stuff up.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

LexxM3 said:


> Yap, that’s @snacker ‘s ad/rug.


How much for the rug?


----------



## Guest

troyhead said:


> This is a “good wtf”.


It doesn't state how big the shag is.


----------



## Guest

John Fisher said:


> My God no one here is exaggerating.


Share some of the good one's with us, please?


----------



## John Fisher

You want more? lol ill see if more are in my deleted folder


----------



## 10409

120$ in Gatineau, almost worth that for the wall art


----------



## rollingdam

Crap in the 1960's and still crap today

Vintage 1960's Menorm KG-1 Acoustic Guitar Pickup (Volume & Ton | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## snacker

Granny Gremlin said:


> How much for the rug?


Ottomanson Soft Cozy Color Solid... https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00IFDU5T0?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

It's a pretty sweet rug. I'd be hard pressed to give it up.

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blind Dog

withdrawn


----------



## Guest

Guitar Case $150










New at L&M is $87.
https://www.long-mcquade.com/1346/G...e-Sound/Hardshell-Rectangular-Guitar-Case.htm


----------



## 10409

Well you’re not counting tax or time/travel expenses incurred when he drove to pick it up from abitibi temiscamingue


----------



## Guest

guitar swap for accordion | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## 10409

Bit of a reach


----------



## LexxM3

I love these kinds of ads. I texted him, literally, “$53, When can we meet?”, ‘cause you know, it’s text only. Wish me luck.










guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## 10409

This has been floating around a while. I swear my grandmother had the same toilet 

apparently it’s a good guitar though


----------



## Guest

'Fender' case for sale.


----------



## Guest

Looks like a scooped return air duct cover.

Custom Guitar Pedal Board $220


----------



## 10409

laristotle said:


> 'Fender' case for sale.


Vintage sticker, finish checking nicely. Collectors item basically


----------



## Guest

The TRAGICALLY HIP - SIGNED BY ALL MEMBERS | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji
$3000


----------



## troyhead

LexxM3 said:


> I love these kinds of ads. I texted him, literally, “$53, When can we meet?”, ‘cause you know, it’s text only. Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


I saw that this morning and was going to offer $10. Guess you would have beat me, so glad I didn’t bother. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## LexxM3

troyhead said:


> I saw that this morning and was going to offer $10. Guess you would have beat me, so glad I didn’t bother.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


The ad is down, but he responded to the text this morning with confusion as to which of his 25 ads I was responding to ... as intended


----------



## Guest

guitar stand $250


















guitar stand $185


----------



## 10409

This live edge bullshit has to stop somewhere


----------



## Dorian2

mike_oxbig said:


> Vintage sticker, finish checking nicely. Collectors item basically


Vintage with a Fender.com sticker?


----------



## 10409

Dorian2 said:


> Vintage with a Fender.com sticker?


From the megavideo era, before Netflix took over and ruined production


----------



## Hamstrung

In working cond1940s elecGuitar | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji

Early 1940's eh?


----------



## LexxM3

Not guitar, but ... is this a good idea?










Looking for friends | Friendship & Networking | Guelph | Kijiji


----------



## 10409

The ad or the column in general?


----------



## colchar

LexxM3 said:


> Not guitar, but ... is this a good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for friends | Friendship & Networking | Guelph | Kijiji



I guess if you are new to an area and are having trouble establishing connections.


----------



## Guest

Trade for Music Gear | Guitars | Brantford | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

b.c. rich electric guitar | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji
_Would look really cool on a wall or to play. Probably needs to be tuned._


----------



## cdntac

Hmmmm......

Gibson SG 61 Reissue. | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## vadsy

cdntac said:


> Hmmmm......
> 
> Gibson SG 61 Reissue. | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


this is some kind of phukery


----------



## rollingdam

On Ottawa Marketplace facebook page-scalloped enough for you?


----------



## High/Deaf

I am very cautious with power tools. Some people /\ could learn from my example.


----------



## 10409

Popeye couldn’t even do an f# barre on that sob


----------



## Guest

If you play a fully scalloped neck, this may work. One only needs to touch the frets, and stop pushing when that happens. The board is not in the equation.

For many reasons that scallop job is a fatal fail.


----------



## cdntac

vadsy said:


> this is some kind of phukery


Looks like the seller has changed the images. The back of the headstock looks to be from the same guitar now. Lol.


----------



## Milkman

rollingdam said:


> On Ottawa Marketplace facebook page-scalloped enough for you?
> 
> View attachment 240134



Ah yes, the new Rock & _ROLL _neck. Fits into a much smaller case. Just roll up the neck.


----------



## 10409

Non guitar related but I think we can make an exception for a handmade Egyptian cock rug


----------



## Verne

^^.....chances are then the length is slightly exaggerated.


----------



## Guest

Alden Warlord Flying V 6 String | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji


----------



## torndownunit

mike_oxbig said:


> View attachment 240190
> 
> 
> Non guitar related but I think we can make an exception for a handmade Egyptian cock rug


I'd totally put 'looks like a dong' in my ad title.


----------



## Guest

You guys see cocks in everything.


----------



## 10409

Completely authentic stamp I’m sure


----------



## Johnny Spune

Player99 said:


> You guys see cocks in everything.


Ha ha. Welcome to the grumpy old man club. 
Ok- on the count of three-with bravado!
1
2
3
Get off my lawn!!!!!

I love doing that when the kids aren’t even on it. ^)@#


----------



## Johnny Spune

Double post. Sorry folks. Senility/grumpiness symptom.


----------



## Guest

I'm selling my cracked Yamaha Guitar $50


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> I'm selling my cracked Yamaha Guitar $50


Admirable full disclosure and an oft used sales technique. 

*Description*

I'm selling my Yahama Guitar for only $40.00 it got broke by the end of the guitar but *it's easy to fix okay *so if you would like to see it just either text me or call me and l will tell you more about it okay thank you (905)409-4041


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Alden Warlord Flying V 6 String | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji


If you could just remove the glass and move it back 2 feet .......


----------



## 10409

There seems to be come confusion between custom shop and 200$ ibanez with sharpie on it


----------



## AirForbes1

mike_oxbig said:


> View attachment 240190
> 
> 
> Non guitar related but I think we can make an exception for a handmade Egyptian cock rug


It really ties the room together.


----------



## cdntac

This is an odd way to set a tailpiece up...

Gibson SG Standard with OHSC - 2008 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## torndownunit

cdntac said:


> This is an odd way to set a tailpiece up...
> 
> Gibson SG Standard with OHSC - 2008 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


What is going on there lol


----------



## cdntac

torndownunit said:


> What is going on there lol


I guess he wants the big E to have the feel of top wrapping without actually doing it while keeping the other strings with a normal amount of break over the bridge. Lol.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Was offered one of these for 1200 used lol









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollingdam

Not Kijiji-but local facebook Marketplace page-seller has an upright bass for sale which they had purchased from Ottawa's worst music store that only carries its own brands imported from the far east-

Apparently Stradivarius used the finished side of the plywood for the exterior of the bass


----------



## Guest

59 Gibson Reissue Aged Jimmy Page #1 Les Paul - $32600.00 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## cdntac

laristotle said:


> 59 Gibson Reissue Aged Jimmy Page #1 Les Paul - $32600.00 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji



Communication with that seller about another item --- and just his ads in general (there's one pinned to the top of the Kijiji page now if you search for a Gibson) --- leave me feeling very wary. I have zero proof about anything but was simply left feeling uneasy after communicating about an item before.


----------



## 10409

Those certificates of authenticity must be at least as easy to forge as the guitars. Don’t think I’d ever feel good about spending that kind of coin even if I was a 30k guitar kinda guy


----------



## 1SweetRide

mike_oxbig said:


> Those certificates of authenticity must be at least as easy to forge as the guitars. Don’t think I’d ever feel good about spending that kind of coin even if I was a 30k guitar kinda guy


Unless that’s throw-away money, you’d bring it to an expert to authentic with the seller.


----------



## Guest

Entitled?

Wanted: free electric guitar. | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji

_I just want a free electric guitar. Maybe a distortion petal too?_

Wanted:free ( microchipped ) hairless cat | Cats & Kittens for Rehoming | Hamilton | Kijiji

_Hi, Im 10, am looking for a lazy ( microchipped ) hairless cat that would love me forever. 
please, I want an old one for laziness, but not too old!_


----------



## 1SweetRide

laristotle said:


> Entitled?
> 
> Wanted: free electric guitar. | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji
> 
> _I just want a free electric guitar. Maybe a distortion petal too?_
> 
> Wanted:free ( microchipped ) hairless cat | Cats & Kittens for Rehoming | Hamilton | Kijiji
> 
> _Hi, Im 10, am looking for a lazy ( microchipped ) hairless cat that would love me forever.
> please, I want an old one for laziness, but not too old!_


Lol, how do you find these gems?


----------



## Guest

1SweetRide said:


> Lol, how do you find these gems?


I'm a kijiji whore. lol.


----------



## Blind Dog

Ed Sheeran Signed Guitar | Guitars | Vancouver | Kijiji

I couldn't arrange financing.


----------



## Guest

Blind Dog said:


> I couldn't arrange financing.


I wouldn't be able to afford a divorce lawyer.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Wouldn't that devalue the guitar?


----------



## colchar

$15,000 for a piece of crap guitar signed by a wanker?

And yes, that is the message I sent him.


----------



## torndownunit

Hand Carved-Pantera Tribute - Extreme Metal Guitar- Bigsby B-5 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## torndownunit

"Push any tube amp - "Into The Twilight Zone" "


----------



## Guest

That's the $32K Jimmy Page guy.


----------



## 10409

Does anyone else get the feeling like someone who owns one guitar probably doesn’t own a real version of the other


----------



## High/Deaf

torndownunit said:


> "Push any tube amp - "Into The Twilight Zone" "
> 
> View attachment 242404


Nothing screams extreme metal ....... or Dimebag Darrell ...... like a Bigsby vibrato arm. LOL


----------



## Blind Dog

colchar said:


> $15,000 for a piece of crap guitar signed by a wanker?
> 
> And yes, that is the message I sent him.


I bought a grandson-type a Martin LXME. 

I'm $ poor. 

I _was_ proud.


----------



## cdntac

Seems like this one gets listed every day and has been for weeks on end. It's always at the top of the Kijiji Gibson listings. Lol. 

1980 Gibson Sonex Deluxe 180 Ebony | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Looking for a Les Paul Faded $500 | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji
_
I am looking for a fully working and in good shape les paul faded, i live in dunnville and 
it would have to be delivered but when you deliver ill give you $540. Any color is fine_


----------



## 10409

Doesn’t look like it’s ever been played, so it might be the real deal










But lol @ “i’ll Just tuck this piece of paper under the bridge for safe keeping”


----------



## Guest

Mid-Seventies Vintage Fender Hard Case $385


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> Mid-Seventies Vintage Fender Hard Case $385


I'll sell you mine for $380.


----------



## Guest

bw66 said:


> I'll sell you mine for $380.












I have one of these late 60's case with a guitar I'm selling on kijiji.
I should ask $500+ just for the case .. that seems reasonable, am I right?

Gibson Square / Rectangle Guitar Les Paul Custom 1969-1970-1971-1972 (CASE ONLY)


----------



## Granny Gremlin

cdntac said:


> Seems like this one gets listed every day and has been for weeks on end. It's always at the top of the Kijiji Gibson listings. Lol.
> 
> 1980 Gibson Sonex Deluxe 180 Ebony | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


No, that's legit (no affiliation). He's just relisting (they email you when the thing is going to expire) and possibly using the paid bumping feature. Great guitars (the pickups are really good; nice neck). Not a terrible ask either; frankly I am surprised that it's been up so long without being snapped up unless the dude won't budge at all on price (I'd offer 800 but I already own a Sonex Custom as well as a spare neck so I'm good). These are a deal if it's the sound you're after (hottish dirty fingers - hot enough that they sound good as single coils too; the Custom has coil tap, but the Deluxes are only 2 wire so can't add that without hacking up the pups a bit).


----------



## cdntac

Granny Gremlin said:


> No, that's legit (no affiliation). He's just relisting (they email you when the thing is going to expire) and possibly using the paid bumping feature. Great guitars (the pickups are really good; nice neck). Not a terrible ask either; frankly I am surprised that it's been up so long without being snapped up unless the dude won't budge at all on price (I'd offer 800 but I already own a Sonex Custom as well as a spare neck so I'm good). These are a deal if it's the sound you're after (hottish dirty fingers - hot enough that they sound good as single coils too; the Custom has coil tap, but the Deluxes are only 2 wire so can't add that without hacking up the pups a bit).


I don't think it's a scam. It's just that it seems like every day I see it resisted. Lol.


----------



## John Fisher

So after filtering out all the idiots on an amp I put up, I got a guy interested at a fair price to both. He cancels at the last minute. OK Here we go, sound familiar??? So we reschedule for a week later. Of course he wont show and I have a bunch of people offering me more money if they can pick it up immediately.

However I made a commitment so I will wait. Lo and Behold the kid shows up on time, loves the amp, deal done. 

Just thought I would post this since usually its only horror stories that get documented in this thread.

Cheers!!


----------



## John Fisher

@laristotle, "_i live in dunnville " that is all that needs to be said LOL_


----------



## iamthehub

Best guitar deal you will come across. Truly a gem. | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Selling his guitar for $250...


In his description....

This is a blue washburn WR-150. You could buy one of these for about $150 on ebay. The thing that makes this guitar stand out is the way it's set up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Ugly Betty guitar $65

_As in her namesake she is less than beautiful. However she sings like an angle and plays like a dream. 
This would be an excellent guitar to take on southern vacation with the idea of donating when leaving. 
Also if all you want is an affordable instrument this girl for you!_


----------



## Guest

Vintage leather guitar strap 50's $100


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> Vintage leather guitar strap 50's $100


I think that strap was attached to my Raven Les Paul back in the seventies... 

Shoulda kept it!


----------



## Guest

_Epiphone Les Paul it has been distressed to make it look old and well-used
Epiphone Les Paul | Guitars | Belleville | Kijiji_


----------



## rollingdam

Baron Steel string guitar . | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## 10409

laristotle said:


> _Epiphone Les Paul it has been distressed to make it look old and well-used
> Epiphone Les Paul | Guitars | Belleville | Kijiji_


Nothing imitates decades of natural wear quite like a sanded headstock


----------



## Guest

Collector’s Glass Tiger Autographed Guitar $900


----------



## cdntac

I can't imagine this selling at that price. 

Gibson les Paul limited edition les Paul traditional 2015 | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## greco

mike_oxbig said:


> Nothing imitates decades of natural wear quite like a sanded headstock


Brilliant! Many thanks for my laugh for the day.


----------



## 10409

cdntac said:


> I can't imagine this selling at that price.
> 
> Gibson les Paul limited edition les Paul traditional 2015 | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


That backstory is worth 2k on its own


----------



## Granny Gremlin

laristotle said:


> Vintage leather guitar strap 50's $100


Did... did someone use that to commit suicide?


----------



## colchar

cdntac said:


> I can't imagine this selling at that price.
> 
> Gibson les Paul limited edition les Paul traditional 2015 | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



I paid $1400 less than that for my R8!


----------



## cdntac

I wonder how much the guy wants this time. Lol. 

I know, I'll do a shitty job scratching up a couple of $5000 guitars and charge extra for that! 

Two 1959 ZoSo- Gibson R9 aged relic Burst guitars-built in 2014 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

with 'original battery' .. from 1985. lol

Boss HM-2 "Heavy Metal Pedal" 1985 MIJ with box&medallion-$250


----------



## colchar

cdntac said:


> I wonder how much the guy wants this time. Lol.
> 
> I know, I'll do a shitty job scratching up a couple of $5000 guitars and charge extra for that!
> 
> Two 1959 ZoSo- Gibson R9 aged relic Burst guitars-built in 2014 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji



_ZoSo Jimmy Page #1 - includes Bigsby B-7 _

Umm, Page's #1 didn't have a Bigsby you moron.

_
Custom hand built EVH PAF spec - 15k neck & 16k bridge humbuckers with nickel aged PAF spec covers_ 

Selling a vintage spec guitar with super hot, modern style humbuckers?

This guy is a complete and utter fuckwit. Somebody needs to slap the stupid out of him.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Somebody needs to slap the stupid out of him.


Maybe he'll get the message because no one will make an offer?


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Maybe he'll get the message because no one will make an offer?


I somehow doubt that twit will ever get the message.


----------



## knight_yyz

This is on Yahoo Japan, Fender Japan E series, not a squier, and what a shame.... Who the hell does stuff like this?


----------



## Lincoln

After reading this thread, I cruised through the Edmonton area Kijijijijiji listings and was amazed at the prices! The average guitar was $2500, very few under $2000, the cheapest guitar I saw was $950 and that was a parts caster. wtf is going on? Everything reasonable sold instantly?


----------



## Guest

knight_yyz said:


>


A pox on all your guitars.


----------



## vadsy

I love this guy,., years of listing it at the same ridiculous price and most important he doesn't care what anyone thinks about the amp. almost 6000 views and its still for sale

Vintage Fender Princeton 112 Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## LexxM3

vadsy said:


> I love this guy,., years of listing it at the same ridiculous price and most important he doesn't care what anyone thinks about the amp. almost 6000 views and its still for sale
> 
> Vintage Fender Princeton 112 Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


I dunno, if throws in that W.A.S.P. t-shirt, it might just be worth it . Ah, memories ...


----------



## vadsy

LexxM3 said:


> I dunno, if throws in that W.A.S.P. t-shirt, it might just be worth it . Ah, memories ...


check your spam folder for his reply...


----------



## colchar

This guy wants $3000 for a shitty 2015 LP with the 'Les Paul just had a stroke' signature, and without the original case. I paid $200 more than that for my R8 and this guy thinks his is a reasonable asking price????

Gibson 2015 Les Paul Standard Trans Amber Guitar like new | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Epiphone double neck guitar | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji $1800


----------



## Guest

Think he means $85? lol

Fender mustang 1 $850


----------



## LexxM3

laristotle said:


> Think he means $85? lol
> 
> Fender mustang 1 $850


On Kijiji, that assumption is 50/50 at best.


----------



## troyhead

Here is another seller that thinks signatures make an item priceless. It’s some kind of no name guitar (literally, no brand name anywhere), the neck plate doesn’t even look like it was put on straight, and yet it is worth $6k? If the signatures were together on a piece of paper would they be worth the same amount? This guitar’s value couldn’t have been much more than a few reams of paper.


----------



## colchar

troyhead said:


> Here is another seller that thinks signatures make an item priceless. It’s some kind of no name guitar (literally, no brand name anywhere), the neck plate doesn’t even look like it was put on straight, and yet it is worth $6k? If the signatures were together on a piece of paper would they be worth the same amount? This guitar’s value couldn’t have been much more than a few reams of paper.
> 
> View attachment 246054



You should provide a link and we should all start throwing bids at the moron making him think he is about to cash in.


----------



## troyhead

colchar said:


> You should provide a link and we should all start throwing bids at the moron making him think he is about to cash in.


I tried to post a link, but it didn’t work for some reason.


----------



## jdto

"Taylor" folding guitar 

Taylor guitar | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## 10409

Gibson low entry electric guitar 

Everything works


----------



## cdntac

Well this sure looks real. Lol. 

1959 Gibson | Guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> I love this guy,., years of listing it at the same ridiculous price and most important he doesn't care what anyone thinks about the amp. almost 6000 views and its still for sale
> 
> Vintage Fender Princeton 112 Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


I've got one of those amps! Bought it for under $200 more than 10 years ago. Good cleans, nice & light for hauling to jams. 

Mine is "112 Plus"


----------



## sillyak

colchar said:


> This guy wants $3000 for a shitty 2015 LP with the 'Les Paul just had a stroke' signature, and without the original case. I paid $200 more than that for my R8 and this guy thinks his is a reasonable asking price????
> 
> Gibson 2015 Les Paul Standard Trans Amber Guitar like new | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



Didn't the 2015s come with that type of case?


----------



## jdto

sillyak said:


> Didn't the 2015s come with that type of case?


Yeah, I think they did come with those


----------



## Guest

*


----------



## rollingdam

1927 Gibson L1 | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Vintage 1950s DeArmond Rhythm Chief 1000 Archtop Float pickup $900


----------



## Guest

Ottawa Senators Red Acoustic Guitar - whole team signatures $3,000


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> Ottawa Senators Red Acoustic Guitar - whole team signatures $3,000


Oh, my.


----------



## rollingdam

whoopee shit


----------



## colchar

Marshall class 5 tube amp | Amps & Pedals | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


$700????????


----------



## LexxM3

Kijiji is, of course, the source of the majority of its own problems. For one of many many examples, take a look at one of the default answers in the messaging interface for this ad. Yap, I can see that going well. And no, it is not a cached copy one of my previous responses — I have never offered anyone $560, it is against my religion ($558 maybe, but never $560).


----------



## Guest

Ha! Similar to google, top five results posted?
Here's what I see via desktop.


----------



## Verne

If Kijiji really had their average responder pegged with auto replies, they'd set the auto price query to half of asking, or a auto response with a full explanation why you are "asking too much".


----------



## colchar

Verne said:


> If Kijiji really had their average responder pegged with auto replies, they'd set the auto price query to half of asking, or a auto response with a full explanation why you are "asking too much".



Give 'em time, they'll get there.


----------



## John Fisher

Could be worse, it could be a Leafs one.or a Habs one... LMAO
\


Ottawa Senators Red Acoustic Guitar - whole team signatures $3,000










"Im gonna put a curse on you and all your


----------



## vadsy

LexxM3 said:


> Kijiji is, of course, the source of the majority of its own problems. For one of many many examples, take a look at one of the default answers in the messaging interface for this ad. Yap, I can see that going well. And no, it is not a cached copy one of my previous responses — I have never offered anyone $560, it is against my religion ($558 maybe, but never $560).


Kij is setting offers at 70% of asking price,., I'll keep it in mind


----------



## rollingdam

Guitar pick | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## bw66

rollingdam said:


> Guitar pick | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Thanks for the heads up. I bought it!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

vadsy said:


> Kij is setting offers at 70% of asking price,., I'll keep it in mind


Interesting. Since they are owned by ebay, and we know they track stats like that (for example, when creating a listing it won't let you put in a BIN price that is less than 30% more than openning bid). Also, even though unrelated, Reverb offers an option to auto-reject offers that are less than 70% of the ask. Magic number apparently.


----------



## colchar

rollingdam said:


> Guitar pick | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



Sweet Jebus.


----------



## bzrkrage

rollingdam said:


> Guitar pick | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Wow......just..........wow.
I bought my first “return to guitar” guitar from Songbird, got free picks, so......they are worth more than the guitar?


----------



## 1SweetRide

More proof that the average IQ is dropping.


----------



## Dorian2

You guys do realize it's April 1 today....no?


----------



## Guest

Dorian2 said:


> You guys do realize it's April 1 today....no?


Hard to tell some days.

HANDCRAFTED NEWFOUNDLAND UGLY STICK (Matilda The Moose!) $35


----------



## Guest

Ultra Rare Fender Tele Plus v1 1992 Rosewood Neck
_I’ll be listing shortly on Reverb.com for $1000 CDN plus shipping so looking for that kind of value_


----------



## Dorian2

^^^ Some people's children.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

LOL, at least clean the fretboard if you're gonna post a closeup like that. .... also holy fretwear batman.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Ultra Rare Fender Tele Plus v1 1992 Rosewood Neck
> _I’ll be listing shortly on Reverb.com for $1000 CDN plus shipping so looking for that kind of value_


The ad's been edited.

_I’ll be listing shortly on Reverb.com for *$700 CDN* plus shipping so looking for that kind of value_


----------



## High/Deaf

Dorian2 said:


> You guys do realize it's April 1 today....no?


It's April 1st every day on kijiji.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> I’ll be listing shortly on Reverb.com for $1000 CDN plus shipping so looking for that kind of value


Price dropped to $500.
Still too much for what it is. IMO.
Ultra Rare Fender Tele Plus v1 Rosewood Neck | Guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


----------



## StevieMac

Received another message from the guy I know as "kijiji Mike", in response to an LPC I posted earlier today. He must be tiring himself out because his unsolicited brags are A LOT shorter these days. Anyway, more gold from Mike:

_Cool guitars as I bought a cherry burst one on here just over a year ago for 600 dollars.... i traded it for a 1972 es 345 with Gibson embossed hums. Did pretty good with that deal , as a guy wanted a les paul ._


----------



## 10409

I live in Ottawa lol


----------



## Verne

This is not meant to be humourous in the way it is advertised, but maybe you should be sure you are calling it what it really is.........

Autistic guitar to amplifier adaptor | Guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## wayne086

StevieMac said:


> Received another message from the guy I know as "kijiji Mike", in response to an LPC I posted earlier today. He must be tiring himself out because his unsolicited brags are A LOT shorter these days. Anyway, more gold from Mike:
> 
> _Cool guitars as I bought a cherry burst one on here just over a year ago for 600 dollars.... i traded it for a 1972 es 345 with Gibson embossed hums. Did pretty good with that deal , as a guy wanted a les paul ._


Here's my Kijiji Mike response:
To bad the stevie ain't nitro lacquer like most of the guitars your looking for.. I have 3 of them and there great. Srv is good but I cant use poly guitars. They should of done that for the srv as well. John mayer is cool and there poly. I was going to grab a white one last week until I found out it was poly. Fender did everything right but not the finish on those mayers.


----------



## colchar

wayne086 said:


> Here's my Kijiji Mike response:
> To bad the stevie ain't nitro lacquer like most of the guitars your looking for.. I have 3 of them and there great. Srv is good but I cant use poly guitars. They should of done that for the srv as well. John mayer is cool and there poly. I was going to grab a white one last week until I found out it was poly. Fender did everything right but not the finish on those mayers.



Clearly the idiot doesn't realize that _all_ Fenders have a poly coat.


----------



## High/Deaf

Verne said:


> This is not meant to be humourous in the way it is advertised, but maybe you should be sure you are calling it what it really is.........
> 
> Autistic guitar to amplifier adaptor | Guitars | London | Kijiji


Worst 'pickup line' ever.


----------



## wayne086

Verne said:


> This is not meant to be humourous in the way it is advertised, but maybe you should be sure you are calling it what it really is.........
> 
> Autistic guitar to amplifier adaptor | Guitars | London | Kijiji


Clearly its Auto correct, LOL. A few times I had to go back and fix my ads.


----------



## Guest

Guitar Case $50 | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Vintage E.K.O. F sound hole electric semi accousric one owner $25,000


----------



## Roryfan

Verne said:


> This is not meant to be humourous in the way it is advertised, but maybe you should be sure you are calling it what it really is.........
> 
> Autistic guitar to amplifier adaptor | Guitars | London | Kijiji





wayne086 said:


> Clearly its Auto correct, LOL. A few times I had to go back and fix my ads.


He must’ve updated the anti-virus software.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Vintage E.K.O. F sound hole electric semi accousric one owner $25,000




The seller MUST mean $250.00

A few more specs and details would be appreciated.

*"Description*
Orinal pick up ans hardware."


----------



## Guest

2 Great Guitars One Original the Other Standard | Guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> 2 Great Guitars One Original the Other Standard | Guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Guitar Case $50 | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji


Wow. A price drop .. $2.
Guitar Case $48 - | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji


----------



## LexxM3

Not Kijiji, but close enough:


----------



## Guest

Tundra Music - GoT guitars

Fender Custom Shop- Game Of Thrones;House Stark Telecaster | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji $35K










Fender Custom Shop- Game Of Thrones;House Lannister Jaguar | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji $42K










Fender Custom Shop- Game Of Thrones;House Targaryen Stratocaster | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji $49K


----------



## Guest

Is there a deal on all three?


----------



## cdntac

Seeing how much this "mint" guitar has risen in value, maybe I'll buy it as an investment!

1960 left hand Gibson les paul classic | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

Acoustic guitar - hard case | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
_Fits juggernaut style_


----------



## Guest




----------



## cdntac

This EBay ad was on the main Kijiji page. Familiar looking guitar? 

1959 Gibson Relic Aged Jimmy Page ZoSo-Les Paul Burst-Collector Guitar | eBay


----------



## Guest

Fender Squier Guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
_Rebuilt with Fender Stratocaster parts. Beautiful sound! 
Includes strap $130 and case $130 
Paid $1200 selling for $1000 
Just bought it for my boyfriend but he doesn’t deserve it!_


----------



## rollingdam

She should take it back


----------



## Guest

What does this mean?


----------



## wayne086

Player99 said:


> What does this mean?


Stuart Peers Custom ripped them off by 1100.00?


----------



## Guest

Fender 1974 Telecaster CTS 250 K Pot
$100


----------



## wayne086

laristotle said:


> Fender 1974 Telecaster CTS 250 K Pot
> $100


Yay! I made it on WTF!I really wanted only 25.00,but what the hell, see if I can play with the Kijijidiots.so far I'm having fun.


----------



## Guest

I have this vintage Fender pick that I bought new in '71 as trade bait.
It's gotta be worth more than a red paper clip. Am I right? lol


----------



## Guest

wayne086 said:


> so far I'm having fun


Oh please, share some of the responses with us.


----------



## wayne086

laristotle said:


> Oh please, share some of the responses with us.


Shit!Never thought of saving any of the responses,I clean my messages and emails,every couple of days.


----------



## colchar

Well isn't this special:


Lightweight acoustic guitars sound best (more resonance) | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## 1SweetRide

colchar said:


> Well isn't this special:
> 
> 
> Lightweight acoustic guitars sound best (more resonance) | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Nothing says tone quite like a cheap Chinese guitar.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> Well isn't this special:
> 
> 
> Lightweight acoustic guitars sound best (more resonance) | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


_Contact me today for an appointment, and ask me for a FREE pdf book for beginner guitarists which is being sold on Amazon for $140 because it's out of print (3)_


----------



## 1SweetRide

wayne086 said:


> Shit!Never thought of saving any of the responses,I clean my messages and emails,every couple of days.


Probably for the best as most of the responses would have been from us.


----------



## sillyak

Paid $6300, asking $6000. My loss is your gain.

ORANGE 4X12 ROCKERVERB MK3-(100w) FULLSTACK AMP | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

sillyak said:


> Paid $6300, asking $6000. My loss is your gain.


He's edited it.
_Paid nearly 7grand for it_


----------



## colchar

sillyak said:


> Paid $6300, asking $6000. My loss is your gain.
> 
> ORANGE 4X12 ROCKERVERB MK3-(100w) FULLSTACK AMP | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji



If he paid that amount for it I hope they at least bought him dinner before they screwed him.


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> He's edited it.
> _Paid nearly 7grand for it_





colchar said:


> If he paid that amount for it I hope they at least bought him dinner before they screwed him.


Even if he took it back to L&M he’d get most of his money back.....(oh, it’s the price he THINKS he should have paid....)


----------



## sillyak

Cosmo has head listed for $2700 and L&M had cabs for $1650 each so full retail = $6000. 

The market for a $6000 full stack is tiny, Who on earth thinks they are going to get full retail when he has used it for a year?


----------



## allthumbs56

sillyak said:


> Paid $6300, asking $6000. My loss is your gain.
> 
> ORANGE 4X12 ROCKERVERB MK3-(100w) FULLSTACK AMP | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


For 6 grand I want the head centered on the cabs.


----------



## colchar

allthumbs56 said:


> For 6 grand I want the head centered on the cabs.



For six grand I want a different kind of head - and lots of it!


----------



## colchar

sillyak said:


> Cosmo has head listed for $2700 and L&M had cabs for $1650 each so full retail = $6000.
> 
> The market for a $6000 full stack is tiny, Who on earth thinks they are going to get full retail when he has used it for a year?



Damn, Orange amps are pricier than I thought.


----------



## allthumbs56

colchar said:


> Damn, Orange amps are pricier than I thought.


And you can't even read the knobs


----------



## sillyak

colchar said:


> Damn, Orange amps are pricier than I thought.


I don't know much about Orange amps. For that price I assume UK made?


----------



## colchar

sillyak said:


> I don't know much about Orange amps. For that price I assume UK made?



Would have to be I'd think.


----------



## Verne

allthumbs56 said:


> And you can't even read the knobs


Humanity is reverting back to hieroglyphics with Orange leading the charge in the music category. Makes it easier for Millennials to figure out until they replace that with Emojis.


----------



## High/Deaf

Verne said:


> Humanity is reverting back to hieroglyphics with Orange leading the charge in the music category. Makes it easier for Millennials to figure out until they replace that with Emojis.


Yep. Right down to having to maintain a pictographic inventory of the family on their vehicles, so no one gets left behind.


----------



## High/Deaf

Sometimes this forum s/w is just fvcked!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne

^^ -- That's the shuttle bus for Maury Povich guests.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


I think I know 5 of the 6.


----------



## sillyak

Now I know there are no shortage of high asking prices on Kijiji, but is it just me or are Kijiji prices on Blues Juniors ridiculous?

I walked into L&M South Edmonton today and they have 6 used Blues Juniors ranging from $400 for a run of the mill BJ III to $500 for a special edition.

Kijiji is $500-$800 pretty much always. One guy the other day was asking $700 for a 15 year old BJ III.


----------



## vadsy

sillyak said:


> Now I know there are no shortage of high asking prices on Kijiji, but is it just me or are Kijiji prices on Blues Juniors ridiculous?
> 
> I walked into L&M South Edmonton today and they have 6 used Blues Juniors ranging from $400 for a run of the mill BJ III to $500 for a special edition.
> 
> Kijiji is $500-$800 pretty much always. One guy the other day was asking $700 for a 15 year old BJ III.


I’ve seen plenty of Jrs in the 350-450 listings, they’re not all ridiculously priced.


----------



## JBFairthorne

... but most are. Most of the ones I see are priced so high that for a couple hundred more I can get a twin or possibly a deluxe reverb.


----------



## Distortion

JBFairthorne said:


> ... but most are. Most of the ones I see are priced so high that for a couple hundred more I can get a twin or possibly a deluxe reverb.


Yes seen a Deluxe Reverb Head fro $750 the other day on Kijiji. Edit; The sob posted on Kijiji Brantford Ont. $749. If you look at the fine print he then states $999 Cndn.


----------



## Distortion

laristotle said:


>


I should be standing there with my wallet open.


----------



## Frenchy99

Distortion said:


> I should be standing there with my wallet open.


Yep!

6 of them costing Min 120K a year to us and a mother receiving 80K a year in welfare to raise 11 more 120K a year down the line...


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> Yep!
> 
> 6 of them costing Min 120K a year to us and a mother receiving 80K a year in welfare to raise 11 more 120K a year down the line...


A bud wrote a song I really like but we never played it very much. Still twisting his arm to bring it back to the setlist: Jails Cost More Than Schools.


----------



## oldjoat

so Wynne was right? .....
OK boys , sit at home , drink beer, watch TV , stay out of trouble and we'll pay you 20K a year.


----------



## Guest

_Guitar for sale_
_Red. If you have anymore questions please texts . My is lenny._


----------



## Sneaky

I used to follow up on ads like this back in the “Bargain Finder” days, pre internet. Bought a blacface 67 Fender Vibrolux once for $250 that was advertised as “guitar amp, not working”. All it needed was a rectifier tube.

Maybe that red guitar is a 50’s CAR Strat.


----------



## Dorian2

Hasn't this same person been selling this for 2 or 3 years now?

Rare 2008 Gibson Les Paul BFG limited Silver Burst edition | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

1981 Tokai Love Rock LS-80 Upgraded $3,500
_May trade for the right Strat or Rickenbacker 360 with cash on your end that equals what I am asking.
Idiots need not apply and will be ignored._


----------



## Dorian2

laristotle said:


> 1981 Tokai Love Rock LS-80 Upgraded $3,500
> _May trade for the right Strat or Rickenbacker 360 with cash on your end that equals what I am asking.
> Idiots need not apply and will be ignored._


I just read the whole ad. Why do I REALLY want to be one of those idiots he's talking about?

EDIT: Looks like the going rate is $2500 - $2700 give or take. Source Ebay.


----------



## dmc69

"Gibson Les Paul" Gear

Edit: Oops. It's been removed. It was for a Les Paul Studio listed at $100,000 because he says he's famous and it's may or may not be in the future rock and roll hall of fame.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> so Wynne was right? .....
> OK boys , sit at home , drink beer, watch TV , stay out of trouble and we'll pay you 20K a year.


More than I'm getting on OAS and CPP.


----------



## rollingdam

This guy does not know the difference between a moose and a beaver

As is Moose Creek acoustic guitar / Guitare telle quelle | Guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


----------



## Ricktoberfest

rollingdam said:


> This guy does not know the difference between a moose and a beaver
> 
> As is Moose Creek acoustic guitar / Guitare telle quelle | Guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


Maybe after too many bad jokes he thinks beaver is a bad word


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldjoat

lost in translation I guess.
both live in the water , have fur, herbivores , irritable and smell bad.


----------



## colchar

No, moron, I will not drive to meet you halfway between the GTA and Ottawa. And no, you do not need to send me six messages in the span of two minutes. Fuck, I hate Kijiji.


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> No, moron, I will not drive to meet you halfway between the GTA and Ottawa. And no, you do not need to send me six messages in the span of two minutes. Fuck, I hate Kijiji.


Depends what you are looking at. What is it?


----------



## colchar

Player99 said:


> Depends what you are looking at. What is it?



I am not looking at anything, I am selling an amp. But I am still not driving to the Kingston area, nor do I need to be contacted six times in two minutes.


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> No, moron, I will not drive to meet you halfway between the GTA and Ottawa. And no, you do not need to send me six messages in the span of two minutes. Fuck, I hate Kijiji.


then get the fuck off of it or quit complaining. Moron


----------



## Guest

colchar said:


> I am not looking at anything, I am selling an amp. But I am still not driving to the Kingston area, nor do I need to be *contacted six times in two minutes.*


Oh to be young and still able to get really excited.


----------



## vadsy

seller sounds like a difficult person to deal with, probably why nobody is buying from him


----------



## Guest

Electric Epiphone guitar $2,500


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Electric Epiphone guitar $2,500



Those were expensive for Epis, but nowhere close to what that idiot is asking.


----------



## wayne086

Japanese 1970's Lawsuit Mann Les Paul - Rare Model! | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
Really? 950 for a japanese copy?Bolt on neck too.


----------



## Guest

Nice Hard Case Guitar $45


----------



## tomee2

wayne086 said:


> Japanese 1970's Lawsuit Mann Les Paul - Rare Model! | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> Really? 950 for a japanese copy?Bolt on neck too.


Every few weeks a bolt neck Japanese LP copy shows up for prizes like this and I'm always stunned. Do they sell for that? I'd pay maybe $300 for one...certainly not more than a used set neck epiphone.


----------



## Electraglide

tomee2 said:


> Every few weeks a bolt neck Japanese LP copy shows up for prizes like this and I'm always stunned. Do they sell for that? I'd pay maybe $300 for one...certainly not more than a used set neck epiphone.


Some have sold for around that, some for more.....like most things it depends where you are.
Japanese Vintage Guitars and Gear
Used to be quite a few people who collected MIJ guitars. When I was buying guitars like that I was surprised at the prices people were asking and getting for them. $1,700+ for an '82 Squire strat reissue or $3,200+ for an '84 Epi Casino. If it's a first gen Mann it's basically an Ibanez of that era. I had a couple of guitars branded for the same company in Vancouver and made in the same factory as this one. If the guy puts the guitar up on some of the sites that are global he'd have no problem getting that price.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> If it's a first gen Mann it's basically an Ibanez of that era.


It is an Ibby. It was branded Mann for the Canadian market.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> It is an Ibby. It was branded Mann for the Canadian market.


The Raven Tear Drop I used to have was made in the same factory and branded for the same company, Great West Imports. I think the Mansfield was made there too but branded for a music store back east. The store was on Mansfield St.. Not too sure if Garnet guitars were made in the same factories back then but they were made for Garnet amps. There were also Mann amps which were Garnet stencil amps. Canadian made.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Nice Hard Case Guitar $45


LOL

Not 'nice', and not 'hard'. At least he got the instrument right.


----------



## Guest

Air guitars, $50










Idiot. Trying to sell stuff that you can get for free or even build your own. lol


----------



## Farmboyjo

“The back has some finish scraped off.”

Uhmm, you mean the back still has SOME finish on it. 
Fender 1998 American Standard Telecaster Blonde Translucent $750 | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## 1SweetRide

Farmboyjo said:


> “The back has some finish scraped off.”
> 
> Uhmm, you mean the back still has SOME finish on it.
> Fender 1998 American Standard Telecaster Blonde Translucent $750 | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


Someone with OCD got hold of this?


----------



## Blind Dog

Bass player swapped my 'ludes with Viagra.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Blind Dog said:


> Bass player swapped my 'ludes with Viagra.


Sounds painful. How'd ya deal with the splinters?


----------



## Electraglide

Blind Dog said:


> Bass player swapped my 'ludes with Viagra.


At least you won't roll out of bed at night.


----------



## knight_yyz

This isn't for kijiji, but I think the most appropriate place to post this. I have a loaded pickguard for sale. So I put it on Facebook Marketplace. I advertised the item as "Loaded Tokai Pickguard imported from Japan". 5 minutes later I get a message on Messenger stating my listing breaks Facebook's code of conduct or something worded very similar and my post was banned. I appealed the decision, but about an hour later I got another message saying why it was banned. You are not allowed to sell guns or ammo on Facebook. LMFAO, they read the title, but that's about it... I had to repost the listing without the word "LOADED" Are you effing kidding me Facebook? apparently not!!


----------



## Guest

Ibanez "Star Destoyer" (Reissue) 2020. | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
_
Its all about the show with this 2020 signature series investment. 
This is a reissue of the the 1986 Ibanez DT500 Star Destroyer used 
by Chris Homes of W.A.S.P (1987).... covered in authentic Chris 
Homes puke & personal bed poop (Polyurethane sealed, assistant 
autographed, & DNA certified) Known for its shiddy tone, crappy 
Korean knock off build quality with loose dangling input jack, & and 
low grade duck tape pick up connections. Enough to get you on to the 
stage and barf with the best at an unbeatable price! Top Quality 
Garbage for sale... Only in 2020! He he who ha ha... Welcome to Hell!

$3800.00 FIRM!_


----------



## mhammer

Local Kijiji had someone selling an unspecified number of JRC4558D op-amp chips for $30, touting their virtue in Tube Screamers. I wonder if they're better than the ones that Tayda sells for [email protected]? I also wonder how many Tube Screamer afficionados are around that DIDN'T get swept up in the JRC4558D craze about a decade back.


----------



## High/Deaf

Two words: "Crystal Lattice".

His expensive 4558's have more better crystal latti. Audiophile quality! Phase coherent. Time aligned. "Please, just take my money. Please!"


----------



## oldjoat

"POGO" instead of "Corn Dog" Gourmet corn flour instead of regular corn flour and seasonings.
Mica VS Poly VS Silver VS ETC ... 4.7 @ 25V is 4.7 @ 25V ( just diff shapes and sizes )


someone get me a bigger shovel .


----------



## davetcan

Self Tuning Gibson Les Paul Custom Edition | Guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## Beach Bob

davetcan said:


> Self Tuning Gibson Les Paul Custom Edition | Guitars | London | Kijiji


Strip off the tuning system and cut the price in 1/2 (well.. really a 1/3) and I'd be interested


----------



## colchar

davetcan said:


> Self Tuning Gibson Les Paul Custom Edition | Guitars | London | Kijiji



Fuck me, he cannot possibly be serious.


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> Fuck me, he cannot possibly be serious.


fuck you, I think he is. I am amazed at your constant bewilderment given your active participation in this thread


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> fuck you, I think he is. I am amazed at your constant bewilderment given your active participation in this thread


----------



## vadsy

yea sure. we’d all have a ball


----------



## Blind Dog

1SweetRide said:


> Sounds painful. How'd ya deal with the splinters?


They weren't the problem, but I had to switch to playing _rhythm_. Stupid Health Department letter said my groupies were flossing, but suffering from "_lead_ poisoning".


----------



## Guest




----------



## Blind Dog




----------



## vadsy

Blind Dog said:


> Well if a millennial knows enough to prefer "Newman & Tellerfunker" mic's ...


this may already be the work of Gen Z. most millenniums are buying houses and having kids, they've hung up their dreams of rocknroll superstardom


----------



## 10409

Well they’re having kids, anyways


----------



## vadsy

mike_oxbig said:


> Well they’re having kids, anyways


some just a condo and a dog


----------



## 10409

I figured out how you can tell if it was a rescue dog.

They’ll tell you


----------



## vadsy

mike_oxbig said:


> I figured out how you can tell if it was a rescue dog.
> 
> They’ll tell you


I prefer the term 'free'


----------



## Guest

Trade bong & dab rig for acoustic guitar


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Trade bong & dab rig for acoustic guitar


looks like Mike is finally getting his life in order, good for him


----------



## 10409

I wonder what kind of acoustic he wants

I mean...what


----------



## Electraglide

Where do you put the batteries in the big one to get it to vibrate?


----------



## rollingdam

Nice Hard Case Guitar | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

It is from a smoke free home. lol


----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> Where do you put the batteries in the big one to get it to vibrate?


That is funny.


----------



## Distortion

Electraglide said:


> Where do you put the batteries in the big one to get it to vibrate?


No Batteries it is solar powered.


----------



## Beach Bob

Distortion said:


> No Batteries it is solar powered.


And here I thought it would have spent too much time in dark places for solar power to be feasible....


----------



## Electraglide

Maybe it's got a modified one of these in it. Being in the dark wouldn't matter.




note.....i posted a different vid but the product is "currently un-available". The US military is interested in it.


----------



## Guest

Really?!?

Original 90s Boss CE-1 chorus $1,000


----------



## Guest

Gibson Guitar$650
_I have Vintage Gibson guitar for sale, sold as is condition, for fix or collector, it is very well built strong body._


----------



## jb welder

Somebody tell that guy that's "THE" original Gibson, and worth a thousand times that much.


----------



## Guest

Too bad he sanded the face of the headstock.
'Special' is very sought after.


----------



## Milkman

Three screws in the truss rod cover. Obviously fake.


----------



## Verne

That's the rare B-52s version. A very hard to find 4 string 6 string.


----------



## Guest

It's a rare prototype tenor test guitar, prior to gibson cutting a 4 string nut.


----------



## 10409

Das und cutting board ja?


----------



## bzrkrage

“
The body cavity has been routed out completely under the pickguard. 1 to reduce weight and 2 to give it that hollow tone. Almost like a hollow body.”

*And 3, cause I futzed it up and now getting rid of it......*

Squier "Deryck Whibley Telecaster" Modified. | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## oldjoat

laristotle said:


> It's a rare prototype tenor test guitar, prior to gibson cutting a 4 string nut.


an old Keith Richards attempt before he settled on dropping just the the 6th string.

and converted to acoustic if you look close enough....
or was it his first attempt at "unplugged" ?


----------



## Jimmy Fingers

bzrkrage said:


> “
> The body cavity has been routed out completely under the pickguard. 1 to reduce weight and 2 to give it that hollow tone. Almost like a hollow body.”
> 
> *And 3, cause I futzed it up and now getting rid of it......*
> 
> Squier "Deryck Whibley Telecaster" Modified. | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


Funny stuff HNG^%$


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> Gibson Guitar$650
> _I have Vintage Gibson guitar for sale, sold as is condition, for fix or collector, it is very well built strong body._


I gather this was one of Henry J's lesser-known experiments, from back in the days when all the hip players were saying that upper-fret access was unnecessary and all hype. Was it Tommy Tedesco, Kenny Burrell, or some other studio cat who said that all the money was below the 7th fret anyway?

A deal, though. I've seen those truss rod covers go for thousands on e-bay.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Gibson Guitar$650
> _I have Vintage Gibson guitar for sale, sold as is condition, for fix or collector, it is very well built strong body._


Dropped to $150
Vintage custom guitar | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> Dropped to $150
> Vintage custom guitar | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Now just move the decimal two places to the left...


----------



## oldjoat

needs one extra decimal in there (3 total)
how do you say " I've burned better wood than this " in Kijiji language?


----------



## Guest

Vintage American Fender Stratocaster (Custom job, one of a kind) $850


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Vintage American Fender Stratocaster (Custom job, one of a kind) $850


I’m sure a father out there somewhere is over the moon proud of their kid for doing this but slightly upset his fishing patch was used and he ain’t gettin it back.


----------



## Guest

Sounds like someone put a blanket over the amp.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> Vintage American Fender Stratocaster (Custom job, one of a kind) $850


I just had to go check to make sure there's not an 'Etsy buys kijiji' thread.


----------



## Guncho

What is with people on Kijiji asking in their first message, "What is your best price?" . The best price for me is my asking price. Duh.


----------



## bzrkrage

Guncho said:


> What is with people on Kijiji asking in their first message, "What is your best price?" . The best price for me is my asking price. Duh.


I have come back with “$ XXx.xx, but going up, how much more you willing to offer?”


They’re really asking if you have put a “Kijidiot tax” on the item.

Meaning, if you want $100 for something, you ask $120. 
Kijidiot offers you $80, you come back with “Meet in the middle, say $100?”

Kijidiot tax. Idiots......


----------



## Guncho

Totally. I increase all prices by 15% as people just can't handle not "getting a deal".


----------



## Guest

Player99 said:


> Sounds like someone put a blanket over the amp.


But they only glued a pair of jeans to the guitar.


----------



## Guest

Hendrix Strat with a heavy relic finish


----------



## Guest

_Antique Parlor Guitar- 100$ OBO | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji
Lots of lots of wear. Has a hole on the body. Looks cool as hell. Very antique._


----------



## rollingdam

laristotle said:


> Hendrix Strat with a heavy relic finish


needs a bath


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> Hendrix Strat with a heavy relic finish


'Great caramelization! Did you go with the propane torch, or something else?'


----------



## guitarman2

laristotle said:


> Hendrix Strat with a heavy relic finish


Well I think thats what some of Jimi's relic strats looked like after his concerts. So pretty authentic looking.


----------



## Distortion

Got a trailer hitch on their for $80. Got a Kijiji message. "take $40"


----------



## oldjoat

reply ... yeah x2


----------



## Guest

Distortion said:


> Got a trailer hitch on their for $80. Got a Kijiji message. "take $40"


'as a down payment'.


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> View attachment 264396


1996 was more than 20 years ago? I wouldn’t have known. Where did the time go?


----------



## Distortion

Actually I was very civil. I checked the guys page and he was a couple hours away. So that would mean shipping so I did not bother countering him. I did say "no but if you find one for a Dodge Caliber I will trade you". I am selling a focus hitch.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> 'as a down payment'.



That is my usual response. If the message comes from one of those idiots who says they will pick it up that day and that their offer is only good for that day, I ask a higher price than my original asking price. When they complain I respond with "well you are the one who decided to negotiate".


----------



## Guest

'_It's called a kijidiot tax_'


----------



## Guest




----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> View attachment 265232


At least it's not listed under "musical instruments".


----------



## Guest

Washburn Acoustic Guitar on Rent
_Got an event coming up? Need a guitar for a day or two? 
Rent this Excellent Washburn acoustic full sized guitar that comes in a hard case. 
Please contact for details. Approximate price : $20 per day._


----------



## 10409

Two Taylor 614 Ce and 654 Ce Like New With OHSC | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

Note please I am not selling one by one two guitar for sale Together because they are like a rather and Sister please No Trade



Ottawa folk are so weird I swear


----------



## Guest

AMAZING 12 FOOT GUITAR $6,999

_12 foot guitar made by London's Grand Theatre prop shop for the play "Rock and Roll" starring Doug Bennett 
from Doug and the Slugs. Built like a tank because Doug had to ride it down to the stage on wires. Looks great, 
be an amazing piece for a music store, restaurant, etc. It's expensive but you'll never find another like this! 
A sure-fire attention-getter and true signature piece._


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> AMAZING 12 FOOT GUITAR $6,999
> 
> _12 foot guitar made by London's Grand Theatre prop shop for the play "Rock and Roll" starring Doug Bennett
> from Doug and the Slugs. Built like a tank because Doug had to ride it down to the stage on wires. Looks great,
> be an amazing piece for a music store, restaurant, etc. It's expensive but you'll never find another like this!
> A sure-fire attention-getter and true signature piece._


That would be fun to have, but I'm betting that for 7 grand I could build one and have enough left over for a really nice real guitar.

However, if it was signed by Doug Bennett...


----------



## Farmboyjo

Not guitar-related at all in this instance, but something I always shake my head at... 

"I'll give you 5 pictures, but all from the same exact position with no perceptible difference in picture." 
Queen Bed | Beds & Mattresses | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Guest

He must love the #5.
Two other ads of his with pics are similar. lol

Drill bit and snow brush | Other Business & Industrial | Edmonton | Kijiji

Chevy Venture | Cars & Trucks | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## knight_yyz

Just sold something on Kijiji. We negotiated the price for him to pickup on Thursday. He messaged me and said he couldn't make it about 15 minutes before the deadline. Asked to come today. I asked what time. Gets here and asks for a discount because of the traffic.... You picked the date and the time genius. SMH


----------



## bzrkrage

It’s a breadboard!
Doubleneck guitar body | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## oldjoat

really the lower half of s&m stockade


----------



## nbs2005

Here are some fuzzy pictures to wet your appetite.


----------



## Guest

ROLLING STONES LEATHER JACKET MINT $ 3900


----------



## Guest

Vintage Gibson Les Paul Jr. Special Case $35


----------



## LexxM3

One would think this guy is trying to make some kind of a point, but I can’t figure what it might be, so I am settling on ... yet another Kijiji/eBay moron. ObKijiji: this was advertised on Kijiji.



























One WTF ad is a statement, a dozen is a psychosis:


----------



## laristotle

Martin D-45 Acoustic $1,500

_This is a Martin made in china . Which are hard to find._


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Martin D-45 Acoustic $1,500
> 
> _This is a Martin made in china . Which are hard to find._


Wow. Just wow.

That also brings to mind the idiots who post their made in the US Gibsons. Um, I've got news for you Skippy - there is no such thing as a Gibson made outside of the US!!!!


----------



## Verne

Page not found. I knew I should've looked last night.


----------



## laristotle

Most likely reported. Hopefully.


----------



## laristotle

colchar said:


> there is no such thing as a Gibson made outside of the US!!!!


There was for a bit. The Songwriter. Out of the old Garrison plant in Newfieland.


----------



## knight_yyz

Orville Japan is Licensed by Gibson (are they still around?)


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Most likely reported. Hopefully.



I sent him a message calling him out.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> There was for a bit. The Songwriter. Out of the old Garrison plant in Newfieland.



Didn't know that, but I was referring to ads for LPs and SGs.

I also love when they say they will include the case at no charge when the case came with the guitar!!!


----------



## colchar

knight_yyz said:


> Orville Japan is Licensed by Gibson (are they still around?)



But those aren't branded as Gibsons.


----------



## knight_yyz

They are in Japan


----------



## colchar

knight_yyz said:


> They are in Japan
> View attachment 268930



I meant they don't say 'Gibson' the way US made ones do.


----------



## knight_yyz

Another Moron.... Lot's of Guitar Amps for Sale Cheap!!

Please don’t ask for a list as there are too many and let’s not waste each other’s time with silly questions like, ‘is this available?’. If you are interested then it’s best to just come and make a deal. Located in St. Thomas. The amps in the photos are just stock internet pictures.


http://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/581182779083159/


----------



## Verne

HAHAHAHAA...............I've dealt with this guy. It's his wife's profile. Gave him a smoking deal on a TM5 head and a Boss OD and Dist pedal. Immediately posted the 2 pedals for half of what I sold it all to him for. 

He certainly asked lots of questions before coming over.


----------



## Guncho

Yeah good luck with that ad.

"Hi I'm selling stuff but no one is allowed to ask what I'm selling or is it available."


----------



## knight_yyz

nor do I have pictures


----------



## laristotle

knight_yyz said:


> If you are interested then it’s best to just come and make a deal.


Ok. I'll take a Dumble for $1200.


----------



## knight_yyz

We should all start messaging him with requests of the super rare amps. LOL Got a 60's Vox AC30? Dumble?


----------



## colchar

knight_yyz said:


> Another Moron.... Lot's of Guitar Amps for Sale Cheap!!
> 
> Please don’t ask for a list as there are too many and let’s not waste each other’s time with silly questions like, ‘is this available?’. If you are interested then it’s best to just come and make a deal. Located in St. Thomas. The amps in the photos are just stock internet pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=581182779083159



So the idiot thinks people are just going to drive to St. Thomas with no idea of what they have?!?!

When I checked the seller's name and info it turns out that we have a mutual friend.


----------



## cdntac

Looks like a good deal...

Gibson les Paul genuine! | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

cdntac said:


> Looks like a good deal...
> 
> Gibson les Paul genuine! | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji



The guy's ad says:
"_Perfect condition! Never really played and* was bought for me as a gift*. Beautiful and rare no scuffs scratches or chips. Retailed for 4500 plus tax. Everything included is the guitar, amp, shoulder strap, and case Send me offers._"

He also originally claimed the case was a $150 value so I sent him a comment about the case. His response was:
"Different case maybe? *It was my brothers* who is away in all honesty and that’s what my parents said."

So first he says it was bought for him as a gift, then he claims it was his brother's? I sent him another message calling him out on that.

That being said, he was polite about the case thing and thanked me for the info then said he would change his ad, which he has since done.


----------



## Electraglide

cdntac said:


> Looks like a good deal...
> 
> Gibson les Paul genuine! | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


What and where's the amp?


----------



## laristotle

cdntac said:


> Looks like a good deal...


Seems to know his toys. lol
Vintage transformers $120


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cdntac

colchar said:


> The guy's ad says:
> "_Perfect condition! Never really played and* was bought for me as a gift*. Beautiful and rare no scuffs scratches or chips. Retailed for 4500 plus tax. Everything included is the guitar, amp, shoulder strap, and case Send me offers._"
> 
> He also originally claimed the case was a $150 value so I sent him a comment about the case. His response was:
> "Different case maybe? *It was my brothers* who is away in all honesty and that’s what my parents said."
> 
> So first he says it was bought for him as a gift, then he claims it was his brother's? I sent him another message calling him out on that.
> 
> That being said, he was polite about the case thing and thanked me for the info then said he would change his ad, which he has since done.


It's the most expensive LP Studio I've ever seen. Lol.


----------



## laristotle

Signed Eddie Vedder Guitar (Epi) For Sale! $1,000


----------



## Blind Dog

Quality Samsonite +Segovia suitcase - Castanet Classifieds


----------



## Electraglide

Blind Dog said:


> Quality Samsonite +Segovia suitcase - Castanet Classifieds


Seems he's got what might be a guild for sale too. I emailed my nephew to check this one out if he has time.


----------



## Blind Dog

Tama TK 51 - 1977 | Guitars | Nelson | Kijiji

Robbery either way? The pick guard, bridge, head stock and logo (and the facts) would tend to conflict with his 'lawsuit' (singular '77) claim.

Be sure and bring the $1600 cash. And come alone.


----------



## colchar

Blind Dog said:


> Tama TK 51 - 1977 | Guitars | Nelson | Kijiji
> 
> Robbery either way? The pick guard, bridge, head stock and logo (and the facts) would tend to conflict with his 'lawsuit' (singular '77) claim.
> 
> Be sure and bring the $1600 cash. And come alone.



Weren't the lawsuit guitars because of Gibson copies?

And what is on the stairs? I cannot make it out on the screen I am using right now.


----------



## Private Hudson

colchar said:


> And what is on the stairs? I cannot make it out on the screen I am using right now.


Umm ... it looks like a gun.


----------



## sillyak

Looks like a Colt SAA, I don't think many thugs could even figure out how to work a SAA. Not really a gang banger type of pistol. The fact he left it on the stairs in the picture is hilarious/ridiculous though.


----------



## Electraglide

sillyak said:


> Looks like a Colt SAA, I don't think many thugs could even figure out how to work a SAA. Not really a gang banger type of pistol. The fact he left it on the stairs in the picture is hilarious/ridiculous though.


Could be a Ruger or a S&W too. Single or double action. Or, could be one of his kids toys. They get what ever is available and know how to use them. It's not too hard to figure out how a single or double action works.


----------



## Blind Dog

The True Story Behind Japanese 'Lawsuit' Guitars – Soundfly


colchar said:


> Weren't the lawsuit guitars because of Gibson copies?
> 
> And what is on the stairs? I cannot make it out on the screen I am using right now.


The True Story Behind Japanese 'Lawsuit' Guitars – Soundfly (one opinion)

Imo most guitars that claim 'lawsuit' are not. If it's clearly identifiable as something other than a Martin, Fender or Gibson -- it's not. Even if you don't know Ibanez made Tama, the guitar screams Ibanez. Quality & similar materials matter too, imo.

And it looks to me to be a handgun on the stairs. Unless it's a prewar Martin up for grabs, the gun's a deal breaker. Presentation isn't paramount, but who needs dead?


----------



## mhammer

I don't understand these folks who can't spring the 80 cents or whatever to buy a bloody string or two to sell their guitar. Every day I see yet another ad for what is usually a cheap Strat knockoff that says "Missing one/two string/s". Exactly what buyer is going to be impressed with how a 4-string guitar sounds?


----------



## colchar

mhammer said:


> I don't understand these folks who can't spring the 80 cents or whatever to buy a bloody string or two to sell their guitar. Every day I see yet another ad for what is usually a cheap Strat knockoff that says "Missing one/two string/s". Exactly what buyer is going to be impressed with how a 4-string guitar sounds?



I suspect many of those are ads from people who bought a guitar but never learned how to play and thus also never learned to change strings. Or maybe I'm giving them too much credit.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> I don't understand these folks who can't spring the 80 cents or whatever to buy a bloody string or two to sell their guitar. Every day I see yet another ad for what is usually a cheap Strat knockoff that says "Missing one/two string/s". Exactly what buyer is going to be impressed with how a 4-string guitar sounds?


Junior wants a guitar so mommy and daddy buy him or her one. Two weeks later the guitar with broken strings from over tightening goes under the bed because junior now wants the latest cell phone. Two years later the guitar is dragged out from under the bed and put on Kijiji as is because mommy and daddy just want to get rid of the damned thing and didn't remember it until after they had their yard sale. A lot of times the buyers are another mommy and daddy with a whiny kid. 
I bought my son's first motorcycle that way because mommy and daddy figured the kid might get hurt and the kid was scared of the bike anyway. I think their kid rode it maybe twice before it went in the shed.


----------



## sillyak

Sometimes you see descriptions like "recently professionally tuned" or "may need to be tuned soon" on guitar ads. Definitely people who don't play and wouldn't know how to replace a string anyways.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

I managed to pickup a cheap stray copy a while back because it “needed a new string”. His loss- my gain. I traded a cheap pedal for the guitar, put in some new strings and an input jack at a cost of $20 and voila - new guitar. 

All this to say I love when people thing a broken string makes it cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

I wonder how much he wants for the peace maker - that’s way cooler than the fuckin guitar.. lol


----------



## laristotle

60's-70's Vintage Fender Bass VI Case $475


----------



## laristotle

Vintage 1980's GIBSON Les Paul Chainsaw / Protector Case MINT $400


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> I wonder how much he wants for the peace maker - that’s way cooler than the fuckin guitar.. lol


Depends on what it is and who makes it. And who's selling it. If it's Colt and before 1920 the prices just go up and up and up. Especially if the numbers match.


----------



## tomee2

cdntac said:


> Looks like a good deal...
> 
> Gibson les Paul genuine! | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Now $3950!


----------



## Blind Dog

Way Over Jordan









Black electric guitar | Guitars | Penticton | Kijiji










Davison Guitars Electric Guitar Black Full Size With Amp Case Cord Picks And DVD

Jmo -- no expert.

EDIT: They are upset I don't want the guitar, and I'm to quit bugging them. I should not care what they sell their guitar for.

But now they'll take $250 + $50 for the 'speaker'.


----------



## Electraglide

If this is worth $20 then my late '70s Harley hat.....well worn.....has got to be worth a lot more. 
Funky Harley Davidson Cap | Other | Kamloops | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

_due to its EXTREME FUNK I figure it's gotta be worth at least what a new HD cap cost.


Electraglide said:



my late '70s Harley hat.....well worn.....has got to be worth a lot more.

Click to expand...

_I don't even want to think how much 'funk' is in yours. lol


----------



## laristotle

2 Empty BOSS Pedal Boxes Sold as a Bundle $10


----------



## colchar

Wow, just wow. Even if he moved the decimal one place to the left, he would still be asking too much.

vintage traynor guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Chatham-Kent | Kijiji


----------



## player99

colchar said:


> Wow, just wow. Even if he moved the decimal one place to the left, he would still be asking too much.
> 
> vintage traynor guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Chatham-Kent | Kijiji


He has 44 other listings. Some other gear. Mostly bass. 
Kijiji Canada


----------



## laristotle

Couple of his examples

cross cut saw art $495










vintage seabreeze record player $150


----------



## laristotle

Zakk Wylde cardboard cut out $500


----------



## laristotle

and his other ad;

Chibson Les Paul $1,000
_
Guitar was bought on line and shipped here where it was outfitted and set up by a professional with all Gibson hardware and Dimarzio Super Distortion Jimmy Page push pull pickups. Yes I know it's not a Gibson but it *plays just as well if not better *than a Gibson but at a fraction of the price. *Pick-ups alone are worth 500 dollars*. I have 2 of these and I barely play the one as I have a bad right shoulder. Pick guard can be bought. This guitar has to be played to be appreciated. Make me an offer as I know what I paid for it. I bought it because I was worried about dropping my 4300 dollar custom lol. I'm not calling it a Gibson because it's not but if you want a Gibson clone at a great price message me and when you play it you will be sold. Sorry for shitty pic as I can't seem to get a phone pic to kijiji. It has the locking strap nuts and the white lightning guitar strap included. I know you Gibson guys will be mad at this but I own a Gibson too and this guitar surprised me for sure so please don't send me offensive messages as I just have to thin my herd.
_


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> and his other ad;
> 
> Chibson Les Paul $1,000
> _
> Guitar was bought on line and shipped here where it was outfitted and set up by a professional with all Gibson hardware and Dimarzio Super Distortion Jimmy Page push pull pickups. Yes *I know it's not a Gibson but it plays just as well if not better than a Gibson* but at a fraction of the price. *Pick-ups alone are worth 500 dollars*. I have 2 of these and I barely play the one as I have a bad right shoulder. Pick guard can be bought. This guitar has to be played to be appreciated. Make me an offer as I know what I paid for it. I bought it because I was worried about dropping my 4300 dollar custom lol. I'm not calling it a Gibson because it's not but if you want a Gibson clone at a great price message me and when you play it you will be sold. Sorry for shitty pic as I can't seem to get a phone pic to kijiji. It has the locking strap nuts and the white lightning guitar strap included. I know you Gibson guys will be mad at this but I own a Gibson too and this guitar surprised me for sure so please don't send me offensive messages as I just have to thin my herd.
> _



"Dimarzio Super Distortion Jimmy Page push pull pickups" - huh?????


"I know it's not a Gibson but it plays just as well if not better than a Gibson". Yeah, sure it does Skippy.


----------



## Dorian2

colchar said:


> "Dimarzio Super Distortion Jimmy Page push pull pickups" - huh?????
> 
> 
> "I know it's not a Gibson but it plays just as well if not better than a Gibson". Yeah, sure it does Skippy.


Apparently Jimmy took a page out of Adrian Smith's book of LP Deluxe Mods while still using his own wiring scheme.


----------



## laristotle

looks uncomfortable
Custom made guitar stool $350


----------



## oldjoat

would that qualify as a "stool sample "?


----------



## Dorian2

That's actually a pretty nice looking stool. Fair price IMO as well.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> looks uncomfortable
> Custom made guitar stool $350


I’m pretty sure I’d break the neck/back in pretty short order.


----------



## tomee2

colchar said:


> Wow, just wow. Even if he moved the decimal one place to the left, he would still be asking too much.
> 
> vintage traynor guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Chatham-Kent | Kijiji


Blame youtube?


----------



## tomee2

, 1995 Fender Strat. Aniversery edition! | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji Price: $ 5,000 

Nothing special US American Standard Strat.


----------



## Dorian2

This person is pretty solid. Just thought I'd throw a good ad in the mix. They're selling like hotcakes.

Guitar Pedals | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Verne

I've been after a '59 Bassman (Maybe a '65 Reverb as well) pedal. The one thing holding me back is not having the frickin money !!!! @Dorian2 The ad you just posted just reminded me of how much I am NOT getting that pedal.


----------



## laristotle

ROLLING STONES JACKET MINT $ 3,900


----------



## Dorian2

laristotle said:


> ROLLING STONES JACKET MINT $ 3,900


Saw an older guy wearing one of those when Queen was here a couple of years ago. All leather and a REALLY nice jacket for sure. He said he picked it up at a concert.


----------



## 1SweetRide

They all fell asleep at the wedding.


----------



## chuck_zc

This seems legit, right???
Check this out on NL Classifieds: LEFTY fender stratocaster made in mexcio LEFTY fender stratocaster made in mexcio - Grand Falls Windsor, Newfoundland Labrador | NL Classifieds


----------



## Electraglide

chuck_zc said:


> This seems legit, right???
> Check this out on NL Classifieds: LEFTY fender stratocaster made in mexcio LEFTY fender stratocaster made in mexcio - Grand Falls Windsor, Newfoundland Labrador | NL Classifieds


It's a made in mexico strat so it's legit. It's left handed and someone named it Buddy Holly Strat. Not too sure if it's worth what he's asking for it but that's between him and the buyer.....if there is one. HNG^%$


----------



## chuck_zc

His is a 2011. I bought mine in 2014 and it was 479. Same guy also has a Squier Affinity Tele that has askin just over 400 for??


----------



## Verne

And it’s not a VM or CV??? That’s crazy!!!


----------



## Electraglide

chuck_zc said:


> His is a 2011. I bought mine in 2014 and it was 479. Same guy also has a Squier Affinity Tele that has askin just over 400 for??


Is there as big a price difference in guitars for left handed or right handed as there is for say firearms......both rifle and handgun. My son learned how to shoot right handed because left handed rifles and hand guns were at least 50% more than right handed ones.....if you can find them.


----------



## chuck_zc

Electraglide said:


> Is there as big a price difference in guitars for left handed or right handed as there is for say firearms......both rifle and handgun. My son learned how to shoot right handed because left handed rifles and hand guns were at least 50% more than right handed ones.....if you can find them.


Shot guns and lever actions are fine. You can hurt yourself with a bolt action if you're not careful lol. I find things like Skil™ saws and chain saws awkward to operate too.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> looks uncomfortable
> Custom made guitar stool $350


Would make a good camp ground shitter just cut a hole in it and a Soby's bag be good to go.


----------



## Electraglide

chuck_zc said:


> Shot guns and lever actions are fine. You can hurt yourself with a bolt action if you're not careful lol. I find things like Skil™ saws and chain saws awkward to operate too.


Lever and pump actions eject across your line of sight, same with semi-autos. My kid got tired of getting shells in the face from the Ruger Semi and Savage pump 22s. The offset scope on the 6.5x55 didn't work for him either. Because he can afford them now he does have left handed power tools but he still uses my right handed ones. The big thing in a lot of things is the price difference.


----------



## chuck_zc

Electraglide said:


> Lever and pump actions eject across your line of sight, same with semi-autos. My kid got tired of getting shells in the face from the Ruger Semi and Savage pump 22s. The offset scope on the 6.5x55 didn't work for him either. Because he can afford them now he does have left handed power tools but he still uses my right handed ones. The big thing in a lot of things is the price difference.


True. Forgot all about the shell ejection issue. My long gun experience is limited to crack barrel shot guns and my buddies single shot 22 lol


----------



## Electraglide

chuck_zc said:


> True. Forgot all about the shell ejection issue. My long gun experience is limited to crack barrel shot guns and my buddies single shot 22 lol


Mine's a bit more than that, both long guns and hand guns.


----------



## player99

chuck_zc said:


> His is a 2011. I bought mine in 2014 and it was 479. Same guy also has a Squier Affinity Tele that has askin just over 400 for??


I bought a Squire Affinity Strat this summer used for $50. It is a really nice to play and sounds great. Probably the best $50 I have spent in a while.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Electraglide said:


> Is there as big a price difference in guitars for left handed or right handed as there is for say firearms......both rifle and handgun. My son learned how to shoot right handed because left handed rifles and hand guns were at least 50% more than right handed ones.....if you can find them.


In grade school, I had to pay extra for left handed pencils.


----------



## Electraglide

1SweetRide said:


> In grade school, I had to pay extra for left handed pencils.


Yeah, if I used my kid's the erasers were on the wrong end.


----------



## allthumbs56

1SweetRide said:


> In grade school, I had to pay extra for left handed pencils.


Seriously though, three-ring binders are pure pita.


----------



## rollingdam

WTF? Bass Knob-looks like a capo to me

Hamilton Stands KB19A Bass Guitar Knob | Other | Ottawa / Gatineau Area | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

laristotle said:


> 2 Empty BOSS Pedal Boxes Sold as a Bundle $10


This ad has been relisted almost every day without a price change .. until today. lol
2 Empty BOSS Pedal Boxes. ONLY $5 EACH.


----------



## 1SweetRide

laristotle said:


> This ad has been relisted almost every day without a price change .. until today. lol
> 2 Empty BOSS Pedal Boxes. ONLY $5 EACH.


I don't understand why some people are even on this planet.


----------



## Electraglide

1SweetRide said:


> I don't understand why some people are even on this planet.


I suppose there are collectors of Boss Pedals and things in their original boxes are worth more than things without their boxes.......complete with manuals. Are they worth $5 ea.? Maybe, to a collector. Could be someone offers him $5 for both and they settle on $7.50 then the guy with the pedals, now in boxes, adds $10 to what he's asking for each of his pedals.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Electraglide said:


> I suppose there are collectors of Boss Pedals and things in their original boxes are worth more than things without their boxes.......complete with manuals. Are they worth $5 ea.? Maybe, to a collector. Could be someone offers him $5 for both and they settle on $7.50 then the guy with the pedals, now in boxes, adds $10 to what he's asking for each of his pedals.


Give them away for Pete’s sake.


----------



## Electraglide

1SweetRide said:


> Give them away for Pete’s sake.


Why? There's probably someone out there who might buy them so why not make a few bucks?


----------



## 1SweetRide

Electraglide said:


> Why? There's probably someone out there who might buy them so why not make a few bucks?


Seems like a lot of work for $5.00.


----------



## Electraglide

1SweetRide said:


> Seems like a lot of work for $5.00.


With the other stuff he has on Kijiji.....maybe 5 minutes at most. E mail only from the looks of it so no missed phone calls. Plus it gets people looking at the other stuff he has for sale. Might be a better deal than the 1st Gen ipod.....I paid 2 bits for mine.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Good deal you got there.


----------



## bagpipe

This one made me laugh. A "Real Tube Enhancer". The only kicker ... tube not included ???

Tube Works Blue Tube Real Tube Enhancer | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji

Hmmmm .. so just an empty box then?????

*#*(


----------



## Distortion

FENDER 's 60th anniversary MIM / stratocaster/ fender case/ Mint | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji Where is the locking nut and built up nut area.


----------



## greco

Distortion said:


> FENDER 's 60th anniversary MIM / stratocaster/ fender case/ Mint | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji Where is the locking nut and built up nut area.


A totally new approach to stringing a Strat!


----------



## laristotle

Custom Electric Guitar | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## jdto

I bet that's comfortable to play...


----------



## Distortion

That is the one you put beside your bed incase you hear a thief in your house at night.


----------



## player99

Too bad the jack is in the wrong spot. Otherwise I would buy it.


----------



## chuck_zc

Reminds me of the machine gun guitars from back in the 80's


----------



## JBFairthorne

I wonder how heavy it is.


----------



## 10409

I wish I could post screenshots, plenty of gold on Facebook marketplace these days


----------



## laristotle

mike_oxbig said:


> I wish I could post screenshots, plenty of gold on Facebook marketplace these days


Post the links?


----------



## Roryfan

Electraglide said:


> I suppose there are collectors of Boss Pedals and things in their original boxes are worth more than things without their boxes.......complete with manuals. Are they worth $5 ea.? Maybe, to a collector. Could be someone offers him $5 for both and they settle on $7.50 then the guy with the pedals, now in boxes, adds $10 to what he's asking for each of his pedals.


But they’re not the original boxes, only period-correct replacements.


----------



## Electraglide

Roryfan said:


> But they’re not the original boxes, only period-correct replacements.


Which still improves the value of an item to a collector. Unless there is something on the box that identifies the pedal inside like a serial number they'll work. Anyway the ad is now gone so instead of someone paying him $10 for both or $5 each maybe the struck a deal and got both of them for $7.50. 


Distortion said:


> That is the one you put beside your bed incase you hear a thief in your house at night.


So you have something to smack the thief upside the head with.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> the ad is now gone


It's back. He just deletes/relists it periodically.
2 Empty BOSS Pedal Boxes | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> It's back. He just deletes/relists it periodically.
> 2 Empty BOSS Pedal Boxes | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


He’s also got a 100W JCM800 head for $1500. Shame he’s not int’d in any trades as I was going to offer him 300 BOSS pedal boxes.


----------



## Distortion

Electraglide said:


> So you have something to smack the thief upside the head with.


You got it.


----------



## laristotle

TRADE 4 FOOT TALL STAR WARS STORM TROOPER FOR ELECTRIC GUITAR
_put him on "Movement protect" and will protect you against rebel scum_


----------



## Dorian2

Well since the new movie is coming out soon there may be some action there. My Brother in Law still collects Star Wars stuff.


----------



## mhammer

Why do people insist on starting their ads with "Up for grabs is..."? You have placed one or more items for sale on a site explicitly intended for selling things, and also listed a price for the item. You're selling it. We get it.


----------



## Dorian2

I was thinking the same thing the other day lol


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Why do people insist on starting their ads with "Up for grabs is..."? You have placed one or more items for sale on a site explicitly intended for selling things, and also listed a price for the item. You're selling it. We get it.


Probably for the same reason as when they start the ad with "For sale......" on the same site and with a listed price. It's just another synonym in this context. It means something different in an auction.


----------



## jdto

Priced higher than a new one, but “No low ballers” 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oakville-halton-region/gretsch-electromatic-guitar/1472410738


----------



## laristotle

Hang Tag for a 1960's Fender Stratocaster for the collector $1,000


----------



## dmc69

$750 for a freaking Les Paul Standard Pro! They are $799 new.


----------



## laristotle

April Wine Signed Electric Guitar 2004 $1,500
_Serious buyers only, Signed April Wine electric guitar, Epiphone brand. Great collectors item, hasn't been used. Mint condition and includes original box. Won early 2000's, has been in storage since._


----------



## sillyak

The last week I sold 2 guitars and an amp on Kijiji. All were gone within two days at asking price, all three buyers we awesome guys, punctual ect. It sort of restored my faith in Kijiji.

Now I'm trying to buy an amp and nobody wants my money. One guy I said "would you be willing to meet at X location for a full price cash no BS deal" that's about 20 minutes from his house and over an hour from mine. This is for an amp over $1000. Silence, I can see he read it on the Kijiji app. A simple no thanks would do.

I sent another polite inquiry on an amp that has been sitting for awhile. No response, again I can see he read it, he is asking $1000. You would think you would want to talk to a buyer.


----------



## mhammer

Though anticipating incivility is not my primary motive for doing so, I set a limit of $50 for Kijiji purchases. And with the exception of things that were SUCH a bargain that the seller was swamped with offers, delaying their reply to tell me it was sold, sellers have always been decent. At $50, discussion of "lowballing" doesn't enter into the discussion. I suppose if someone is selling something for a lot of money, that they paid even more money for, and they're selling as a private individual to another private individual, with no real recourse, hey get a little antsy.


----------



## 10409

TRADES POSSIBLE MIKE ? 2 GUITARS FOR YOUR LP STUDIO : 1997 MIJ JACKSON DK 10 X SD INVADER ET 59 SEYMOUR D'S EXCELLENTE CONDITION KILL SWITCH HARD-SHELL CASE INCLUDES $650.00 AND VINTAGE 1980 LADO TALON SET NECK 24 FRETS 2 OCTAVE SAME AS A PRS CUSTOM 24 SE COMES WITH A $230.00 CUSTOM SCHECTER DIAMOND SERIES CASE


How, in the year of our lord two thousand and nineteen, are people still sending kijiji replies in all caps


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> April Wine Signed Electric Guitar 2004 $1,500
> _Serious buyers only, Signed April Wine electric guitar, Epiphone brand. Great collectors item, hasn't been used. Mint condition and includes original box. Won early 2000's, has been in storage since._




We need to start messaging that dumb fuck and make him think he has a bidding war on his hands.


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> We need to start messaging that dumb fuck and make him think he has a bidding war on his hands.


don’t be an asshole


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


>


I am aware. He’s a special case, hates being treated like one but insists on treating others like garbage.


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> I am aware.


Then quit pegging my fricken meter. I gotta get it damped for all the other hypocrites here.


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> Then quit pegging my fricken meter. I gotta get it damped for all the other hypocrites here.


Maybe it’s broken


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> Maybe it’s broken


Yea. Or maybe it's picking me up. Thought I'd nulled that out. Better recal it. Thanks!


----------



## boyscout

colchar said:


> We need to start messaging that dumb fuck and make him think he has a bidding war on his hands.


I guess you know something I don't, because it seems to me like something that an ardent Canadian music memorabilia collector would consider.

I'm not one of those so don't have a clue what it's worth, but are you asserting that it's a fake or just over-priced for that market?


----------



## sillyak

boyscout said:


> I guess you know something I don't, because it seems to me like something that an ardent Canadian music memorabilia collector would consider.
> 
> I'm not one of those so don't have a clue what it's worth, but are you asserting that it's a fake or just over-priced for that market?


Looks like a typical charity silent auction made to be collectable, collectable. Anything made to be collectable is seldom very collectable. 

Just speculation though, I have no idea what that's worth.


----------



## laristotle

There was this from way back



laristotle said:


> Limited Edition *Epiphone* Flame Cat Guitar Signed by Chip Foose $3000
> 
> _This is a mint Epiphone Flame Cat Electric Guitar - Cool Guitar will all the trimmings - Flames , Dice , and Chrome -
> A true Hot Rodders Guitar - Guitar was signed by Chip Foose , and Courtney Hansen in 2006 - Signature comes with
> cool High Boy Drawing above signature - A must for the Hot Rod Guitar Player , or Garage Man Cave or Shop_


----------



## colchar

boyscout said:


> I guess you know something I don't, because it seems to me like something that an ardent Canadian music memorabilia collector would consider.
> 
> I'm not one of those so don't have a clue what it's worth, but are you asserting that it's a fake or just over-priced for that market?



It is a guitar worth less than $300 that he thinks is somehow worth $1500 just because the guys in April Wine signed it. That guitar isn't worth anywhere near that. People like him post these things with ridiculous asking prices all the time because they somehow believe the signatures are worth a ton of money. Usually they aren't guitar players either, and therefore overestimate the value of the guitar itself as well.


----------



## 10409

It’s too early is all. I’d think about it if gord downie has signed it. April wine? I’ll just go to Darcy McGee’s after Canada day with a pen


Edit: I may be thinking of blue rodeo


----------



## laristotle

I have a coupla' Triumph albums signed by Rik.
If I were to sell them, I'd only ask for the value of the albums.
Autographs don't mean much today, except on a blank cheque.


----------



## player99

If I read many more threads here I will put my signature on a Dr. Assisted Death Form.


----------



## rollingdam

Yamaha acoustic guitar (ON HOLD) | Guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


----------



## Guncho

My friend who doesn't play guitar much brought his guitar on a canoe trip and it was missing a bridge pin. We make one out of wood. I think it's still in use on his guitar.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Guncho said:


> My friend who doesn't play guitar much brought his guitar on a canoe trip and it was missing a bridge pin. We make one out of wood. I think it's still in use on his guitar.


Yep. Got time, materials and tools, you do what you need to. Was on a trip once where no-one packed any cutlery. Similar response, except we don't still use it.


----------



## bw66

rollingdam said:


> Yamaha acoustic guitar (ON HOLD) | Guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


A bridge pin is an easy fix on a fifty dollar guitar.

I bought a guitar a while back that was listed for quite a while despite being reasonably priced. It had one white bridge pin and the rest were black, which, I suspect, was why it took a while to sell. 

I've seen golf tees used - it's a great look!


----------



## 10409

This is in our very own for sale forum. I’m quite attracted to this guitar. Stared at it for a minute or two. Wondered what it smelled like. Imagined it sings once it’s warmed up a bit. Will turn it over to look at the other side soon.


----------



## 10409

This tuning is called Debbie drops the d


----------



## Electraglide

mike_oxbig said:


> This is in our very own for sale forum. I’m quite attracted to this guitar. Stared at it for a minute or two. Wondered what it smelled like. Imagined it sings once it’s warmed up a bit. Will turn it over to look at the other side soon.


As you slowly scroll down the pic. it seems to pulsate. Maybe it smells a little like this.


----------



## Verne

Are you saying it "smelt" like something other than............the last one who played with.....errrrrrr played it?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## colchar

Well this thread has taken a turn.......................


----------



## Verne

Guy is asking almost $50 more than new?!? Unless prices in PQ are that much higher than Ont. $450 for both used, when just over $400 new together. 

Orange Micro Dark 15w Head with 1x8 Cabinet | Amplificateurs et pédales | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

He wants his tax back as well.


----------



## player99

laristotle said:


> He wants his tax back as well.


Plus his cab fair to and from the music store.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> He wants his tax back as well.



Yep, trying to get every penny back.


----------



## Electraglide

This way he can be nice and take $40 off his asking price. Give the potential buyer a break.


----------



## Distortion

laristotle said:


> He wants his tax back as well.


Something tells me tax rates are too high when it is considered as tipping point in a guitar sale.


----------



## Distortion

VOX AC10c1 | Amps & Pedals | Sudbury | Kijiji I should go visit this guy wearing my motorcycle helmet. Good laugh though. Read the print.


----------



## vadsy

love ads like that


----------



## Distortion

2 Empty BOSS Pedal Boxes | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji good deal. I am going to the grocery store and get some empty boxes to sell on KIJIJI.


----------



## laristotle

Distortion said:


> I am going to the grocery store and get some empty boxes to sell on KIJIJI.


Go to guitar shop dumpsters too. Sellers tend to ask $10 for guitar shipping boxes.


----------



## Electraglide

Distortion said:


> 2 Empty BOSS Pedal Boxes | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji good deal. I am going to the grocery store and get some empty boxes to sell on KIJIJI.


At the end of the month they might sell. And don't forget liqueur stores.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Go to guitar shop dumpsters too. Sellers tend to ask $10 for guitar shipping boxes.


A few years back when I moved that's where I got some boxes. Some for drums and amps too. Came in handy.


----------



## Electraglide

This could make an interesting amp. 
Hammond E300 organ with TONE WHEEL and rhythm unit | Pianos & Keyboards | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Distortion

Re post buyer backed out of the deal https://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/city-of-toronto/2-empty-boss-pedal-boxes/1477529362 Top list these babies.


----------



## mhammer

This was an "interesting" one that showed up on local Kijiji yesterday: 1884 6' Steinway grand piano in rosewood | Pianos & Keyboards | Ottawa | Kijiji

The seller did not specify "Not interested in trades", nor "must pick up". And here I was all set to ask if they'd knock off a few thousand if I gave them a bunch of pedals, and if I could meet them downtown.


----------



## laristotle

Took a long time to build this chender. lol

Telecaster guitar | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Frenchy99

Great deal on a couple of speakers ! 

Pair of vintage Marsland 8" speakers for Traynor guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## boyscout

laristotle said:


> Took a long time to build this chender. lol
> 
> Telecaster guitar | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


I'm not a Fender guy... for fun I Googled and found countless images that looked like the Telecaster I once owned and not like the image you posted. However I also found the one below, a claimed Japanese import from a seemingly-legit seller.

There are inconsistencies in the one you posted, like no signature on the back and serial number repeated on the front (Weird! How hard can it be to Google for Telecaster images?!), but could there be legit weird things out there? Do you see other things wrong? Just curious.










Fender Richie Kotzen Telecaster Brown Sunburst | Gino Guitars


----------



## laristotle

boyscout said:


> Do you see other things wrong? Just curious


To be honest, I'm not going to spend any time looking that one over.
Two serial #'s plus the 13 yr difference is obvious enough.


----------



## dmc69

I hope you find this post uplifting (just like the bridge on this bad boy)


----------



## troyhead

boyscout said:


> There are inconsistencies in the one you posted, like no signature on the back and serial number repeated on the front (Weird! How hard can it be to Google for Telecaster images?!), but could there be legit weird things out there? Do you see other things wrong? Just curious.


There is always the oddball out there, but there are a bunch of "wrong" things about this guitar that add up to something weird.

The tuners aren't right for an American guitar. If they aren't vintage, Fender tuners generally don't have a set screw at all.
The body follows the general specs of an American Deluxe (tummy cut, heel contour, binding on front), but nothing else would make this an American Deluxe (serial number(s), bridge style)
The knobs don't look like your usual American Tele
The binding is a weird material instead of a solid colour
Logo on the neck plate is weird
The asking price


----------



## Electraglide

troyhead said:


> There is always the oddball out there, but there are a bunch of "wrong" things about this guitar that add up to something weird.
> 
> The tuners aren't right for an American guitar. If they aren't vintage, Fender tuners generally don't have a set screw at all.
> The body follows the general specs of an American Deluxe (tummy cut, heel contour, binding on front), but nothing else would make this an American Deluxe (serial number(s), bridge style)
> The knobs don't look like your usual American Tele
> The binding is a weird material instead of a solid colour
> Logo on the neck plate is weird
> The asking price


Yeah but as the ad says it's a "telecaster style" guitar. Makes the asking price ok I guess. 


dmc69 said:


> I hope you find this post uplifting (just like the bridge on this bad boy)
> 
> View attachment 285196


Close.


----------



## laristotle

Pay a penny more, but save the tax. lol

*** MINI MARSHALL STACK - MS-2 - Collectors Item *** $50

Marshall - Micro Amp Half Stack - Black


----------



## Distortion

laristotle said:


> Pay a penny more, but save the tax. lol
> 
> *** MINI MARSHALL STACK - MS-2 - Collectors Item *** $50
> 
> Marshall - Micro Amp Half Stack - Black


Good for selling electric guitars at Tim Horton's or various parking lots/arena's.


----------



## laristotle

Distortion said:


> Good for selling electric guitars at Tim Horton's or various parking lots/arena's.


That's what I use mine for.


----------



## laristotle

2013 Gibson EB Bass, beautiful Satin Fireburst, with OHSC $2,000











Reverb Estimated Used Price Range $821CAD — $1,088CAD


----------



## sillyak

PRS Paul Reed Smith Private Stock Green Dragon | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


"Chinese made PRS"


----------



## Beach Bob

sillyak said:


> PRS Paul Reed Smith Private Stock Green Dragon | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji
> 
> 
> "Chinese made PRS"


OMG...those inlays.....


----------



## cdntac

"Neck shows signs of repair done in the past."

1965 Gibson SG Standard Maestro Vibrola Electric Guitar Cherry | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## player99




----------



## laristotle

cdntac said:


> "Neck shows signs of repair done in the past."


Ya think? lol


----------



## Electraglide

cdntac said:


> "Neck shows signs of repair done in the past."
> 
> 1965 Gibson SG Standard Maestro Vibrola Electric Guitar Cherry | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


If it was in Calgary I'd possibly make an offer. $100 or so in it's present condition. . It's an SG and missing a string.


----------



## cdntac

I'm gonna guess you could sell the pickups and other parts for more than selling it as is.


----------



## Electraglide

cdntac said:


> I'm gonna guess you could sell the pickups and other parts for more than selling it as is.


Hard to say but to me if you're going to pull it apart to parts it you might as well try to fix it first. Plus together you're only dealing with one ad and group of people and not a bunch of picky musicians.


----------



## Verne

That would be the Pete Townsend post show version SG.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Really $300 and with a fish man preamp 
Guild Acoustic Guitar | Guitars | Charlottetown | Kijiji


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmc69

Title gave me a chuckle


----------



## Verne

^ -- That is one of the best ads I've seen with so few words in it. HAHHA. Awesome start to the day thanks.


----------



## Budda

Someone is selling a 2008 epi LP for $650 on FB. The brand new model is $599 at L&M. This was pointed out and his response was "have you tried them? They're worth $200" (not true, any epi above a special II is generally more than $200 used).

I'm amazed he thinks it will sell. Just had to share.


----------



## sillyak

Jackson cow | Guitars | Red Deer | Kijiji


Do people really intend to sell with a listing like this?


----------



## player99

sillyak said:


> Jackson cow | Guitars | Red Deer | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Do people really intend to sell with a listing like this?


For those who wonder what a JAckson Cow is:


----------



## Electraglide

sillyak said:


> Jackson cow | Guitars | Red Deer | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Do people really intend to sell with a listing like this?


In that area they sell.....no problem. 


Budda said:


> Someone is selling a 2008 epi LP for $650 on FB. The brand new model is $599 at L&M. This was pointed out and his response was "have you tried them? They're worth $200" (not true, any epi above a special II is generally more than $200 used).
> 
> I'm amazed he thinks it will sell. Just had to share.


Stating a music store price is fine......if that music store is in your area.


----------



## Budda

L&m ships.


----------



## silvertonebetty

1972 Fender Pro Reverb | Amps & Pedals | Summerside | Kijiji here’s one for the books .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Budda said:


> L&m ships.


If you know about L&M and deal with them......I don't. If you live in a place where there's only mail and you work you might be waiting for a while. I also don't use the facebook market place. For me and what I look for it's pawnshops.


----------



## Budda

Feel free to pay above new price for used gear.

You do know about about l&m, you're on guitars canada.


----------



## vadsy

Budda said:


> Feel free to pay above new price for used gear.
> 
> You do know about about l&m, you're on guitars canada.


I don't think he plays guitar, its just posts about bikes and Van in the 70's


----------



## colchar

silvertonebetty said:


> 1972 Fender Pro Reverb | Amps & Pedals | Summerside | Kijiji here’s one for the books .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What's the issue? Is it the price? I know nothing about these.


----------



## silvertonebetty

colchar said:


> What's the issue? Is it the price? I know nothing about these.


The fact he’s selling it lol . No I figured if I post it someone might just hit him up with an offer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Budda said:


> Feel free to pay above new price for used gear.
> 
> You do know about about l&m, you're on guitars canada.


Yup, I do know about L&M and I don't deal with them. BTW there's one of their stores close to here. As far as what I pay for guitars I have bought.....a lot less than new price. 1965 Silvertone was $39.95 in Sears....I might pay $5 or so. As far as me being on Guitars Canada....a shit load of people aren't who are on Facebook and have never heard of l&m. Take a guy who lives in Dawson Creek.....the closest l&m is either PG or Grande Prairie. That's a hell of a road trip.


----------



## 10409

Budda said:


> L&m ships.


----------



## sillyak

Electraglide said:


> Yup, I do know about L&M and I don't deal with them. BTW there's one of their stores close to here. As far as what I pay for guitars I have bought.....a lot less than new price. 1965 Silvertone was $39.95 in Sears....I might pay $5 or so. As far as me being on Guitars Canada....a shit load of people aren't who are on Facebook and have never heard of l&m. Take a guy who lives in Dawson Creek.....the closest l&m is either PG or Grande Prairie. That's a hell of a road trip.



Dawson to GP ain't a bad drive. I thought those guys went to GP to shop every now and again anyways.


----------



## Dorian2

I like the way this person is doing things. A bit off on the setup amounts though.

Electric guitar | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

Les Paul Axcess Standard *w/Floyd Rose *


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> Les Paul Axcess Standard *w/Floyd Rose *


no @laristotle , you can see him, Floyd Rose, his reflection is in the pickups! GF^%@


----------



## laristotle

bzrkrage said:


> no @laristotle , you can see him, Floyd Rose, his reflection is in the pickups! GF^%@


I'm more a Floyd Pepper fan. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Les Paul Axcess Standard *w/Floyd Rose *


Must be china made to forget the Floyd lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

Fuck I hate Kijiji time wasters!

I have a Marshall cab for sale, and some guy must have sent me about thirty messages. We finally had an arrangement to meet early this afternoon, and at the last minute the idiot backs out, allegedly due to something his friend told him about the cab that he could have discovered himself with five seconds worth of research.

Fucking idiot.


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> Fuck I hate Kijiji time wasters!
> 
> I have a Marshall cab for sale, and some guy must have sent me about thirty messages. We finally had an arrangement to meet early this afternoon, and at the last minute the idiot backs out, allegedly due to something his friend told him about the cab that he could have discovered himself with five seconds worth of research.
> 
> Fucking idiot.


given how you’ve treated Kijiji folk I’d say they’re just returning the same.


----------



## colchar

vadsy said:


> given how you’ve treated Kijiji folk I’d say they’re just returning the same.



How I've treated people on Kijiji? What the fuck is broken in your brain?


----------



## player99

colchar said:


> How I've treated people on Kijiji? What the fuck is broken in your brain?


Insane in the membrain.


----------



## keto

player99 said:


> Insane in the membrain.


INSANE IN THE BRAIN!


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> How I've treated people on Kijiji? What the fuck is broken in your brain?


lulz. your parents weren't cousins, ..were they?


----------



## player99




----------



## jb welder

Video unavailable.
We've got insane clown posse right here in this thread though.


----------



## Stratotone

This guy just won't give up- ad has been running off and on for at least 5 years.......
Vintage Fender Princeton 112 Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji

Great amp sounds great close to mint. Solid State Really great sound loud as hell Bought it in 1994 so not sure when it was made. If interested please email. DO NOT REPLY IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED I dont care about your opinions of this amp. Thanks for looking. PLEASE CHECK YOUR SPAM FOR MY RESPONSE Thank you


----------



## keto

Stratotone said:


> This guy just won't give up- ad has been running off and on for at least 5 years.......
> Vintage Fender Princeton 112 Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji
> 
> Great amp sounds great close to mint. Solid State Really great sound loud as hell Bought it in 1994 so not sure when it was made. If interested please email. DO NOT REPLY IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED I dont care about your opinions of this amp. Thanks for looking. PLEASE CHECK YOUR SPAM FOR MY RESPONSE Thank you


Oh, longer than that, I’m pretty sure I saw it back when I looked at guitar rather than bass gear, and that’s maybe 6 yrs and prior.


----------



## player99

jb welder said:


> Video unavailable.
> We've got insane clown posse right here in this thread though.


Video works fine. Check your yam sack for bugs.


----------



## jb welder

player99 said:


> Check your yam sack for bugs.


Yam sack, you kids these days. Back in my day we tied onions on our belts.

That video is not available in this country. You got your spoof on?


----------



## player99

jb welder said:


> Yam sack, you kids these days. Back in my day we tied onions on our belts.
> 
> That video is not available in this country. You got your spoof on?


Weird I can click on it and it plays no problem.

Here's the YT link: Remove the dots between ht and tps: The forum is auto inserting the video.

ht............tps://youtu.be/RijB8wnJCN0?t=47


----------



## jb welder

It shows the image, but when you click to play you get the message:
'Video unavailable. The uploader has not made this video available in your country.'

Like I said above, don't you have some kind of tracking protector/spoof thing running?


----------



## player99

jb welder said:


> It shows the image, but when you click to play you get the message:
> 'Video unavailable. The uploader has not made this video available in your country.'
> 
> Like I said above, don't you have some kind of tracking protector/spoof thing running?


I run Ghostery and uBlock Origin. I do have a VPN but I don't run it much.


----------



## player99

I check and it still works with them off. I run Firefox. It has some new anti tracking so perhaps it's Firefox blocking.


----------



## jb welder

.


----------



## player99

jb welder said:


> .


! 

?


----------



## laristotle

1966 RICKENBACKER 12 STRING $20,000


----------



## colchar

Stratotone said:


> This guy just won't give up- ad has been running off and on for at least 5 years.......
> Vintage Fender Princeton 112 Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji
> 
> Great amp sounds great close to mint. Solid State Really great sound loud as hell Bought it in 1994 so not sure when it was made. If interested please email. DO NOT REPLY IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED I dont care about your opinions of this amp. Thanks for looking. PLEASE CHECK YOUR SPAM FOR MY RESPONSE Thank you



That guy desperately needs to grab a clue.


----------



## player99

I just offered $600 for that wonderful tubeless amp.


----------



## bzrkrage

Used strings.


Used!
Used Bass String Sets For Sale | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne

1) You’ve gotta wonder how long he’s been saving strings considering how many sets he has and how long they tend to last on a bass. 

2) Why would he think there’s a market for them (other than scrap metal guys)?

3) I wonder if he’ll get so many replies that he pulls the ad and reposts with a higher price. 

Honestly I’ve NEVER considered keeping old strings, not even as a backup in case I break one. The reason I changed them in the first place is because they’re pooched and/or disgusting. I don’t see how time sitting in a box for a few months after I take them off making them any better.


----------



## Lincoln

Stratotone said:


> This guy just won't give up- ad has been running off and on for at least 5 years.......
> Vintage Fender Princeton 112 Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji
> 
> Great amp sounds great close to mint. Solid State Really great sound loud as hell Bought it in 1994 so not sure when it was made. If interested please email. DO NOT REPLY IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED I dont care about your opinions of this amp. Thanks for looking. PLEASE CHECK YOUR SPAM FOR MY RESPONSE Thank you


I've got one of those amps! I think mine is a Princeton 112 Plus though. Good cleans, nice reverb, great amp for grab & go jams. Think I paid $75 for it about 10 years ago B#(*


----------



## keto

JBFairthorne said:


> 1) You’ve gotta wonder how long he’s been saving strings considering how many sets he has and how long they tend to last on a bass.
> 
> 2) Why would he think there’s a market for them (other than scrap metal guys)?
> 
> 3) I wonder if he’ll get so many replies that he pulls the ad and reposts with a higher price.
> 
> Honestly I’ve NEVER considered keeping old strings, not even as a backup in case I break one. The reason I changed them in the first place is because they’re pooched and/or disgusting. I don’t see how time sitting in a box for a few months after I take them off making them any better.


Didn't look at the ad, and not defending any idiocy, but bass strings GENERALLY have very extended life. There are perfectly good sounding strings from the 60's (you gotta want a dead thumpy sound, and they're likely flats, but still). I almost never toss old bass strings unless they're physically damaged. The talkbass forums regularly have used strings for sale, I don't know that they all move but for sure some do.

Mostly, they'll just lose some top end with use - which isn't everyone's cuppa tea, so off they come but with still years of actual life in them, should that sound be desired.

Of course, some are dead and useless, no boiling or other renewal is going to make them sound good.

I probably have 12-15 used sets in various cases and storage, that I wouldn't hesitate to put back on and use.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Come on...admit it. It’s your ad!


----------



## Distortion

laristotle said:


> 1966 RICKENBACKER 12 STRING $20,000


couple wood screws and some epoxy and your all set. good as new.


----------



## player99

Stratotone said:


> This guy just won't give up- ad has been running off and on for at least 5 years.......
> Vintage Fender Princeton 112 Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji
> 
> Great amp sounds great close to mint. Solid State Really great sound loud as hell Bought it in 1994 so not sure when it was made. If interested please email. DO NOT REPLY IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED I dont care about your opinions of this amp. Thanks for looking. PLEASE CHECK YOUR SPAM FOR MY RESPONSE Thank you


I offered him $600 for it. He get back to me a few times and I told him I just got one.


----------



## Electraglide

player99 said:


> I offered him $600 for it. He get back to me a few times and I told him I just got one.


Just don't bitch when the same thing happens to you.


----------



## player99

Electraglide said:


> Just don't bitch when the same thing happens to you.


If I have a cheap amp listed at 5 x it's value and someone offers me $200 more than I am asking I will definitely not bitch when it turns out they are teasing.


----------



## Electraglide

player99 said:


> If I have a cheap amp listed at 5 x it's value and someone offers me $200 more than I am asking I will definitely not bitch when it turns out they are teasing.


You call it teasing? I'd say trolling.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> You call it teasing? I'd say trolling.


lighten up.


----------



## player99

Electraglide said:


> You call it teasing? I'd say trolling.


I did feel bad when he contacted me. The first time he said "sure you will". The second time he said "when are you picking it up?".
He knew I was not interested.


----------



## Milkman

keto said:


> Didn't look at the ad, and not defending any idiocy, but bass strings GENERALLY have very extended life. There are perfectly good sounding strings from the 60's (you gotta want a dead thumpy sound, and they're likely flats, but still). I almost never toss old bass strings unless they're physically damaged. The talkbass forums regularly have used strings for sale, I don't know that they all move but for sure some do.
> 
> Mostly, they'll just lose some top end with use - which isn't everyone's cuppa tea, so off they come but with still years of actual life in them, should that sound be desired.
> 
> Of course, some are dead and useless, no boiling or other renewal is going to make them sound good.
> 
> I probably have 12-15 used sets in various cases and storage, that I wouldn't hesitate to put back on and use.


I’ve heard some bassists like old strings.

Once I take them off, they go straight into the trash.

No way would I ever put an old set of strings (for any instrument) back on.

But then again, I would also never use flat wounds.

I like a bright clear tone.


----------



## dmc69

Honestly, I am kinda shocked it took me this long to finally get this trade offer.


----------



## Milkman

dmc69 said:


> Honestly, I am kinda shocked it took me this long to finally get this trade offer.
> 
> View attachment 287882


If you buy weed regularly anyway and the quality of the “buyer’s” weed is good, why not?


----------



## laristotle

$10 electric guitar WANTED.
_Needed to win a bet. Condition not really important, but I’ll buy the best one offered this week. Thanks!_


----------



## laristotle

Wanted: Shock Rock Artist seeking Musicians to form OUTRAGEOUS R'n'R Act
(posted by Sleaze Whizz)

_Greetings fellow Rock'n'Rollers and Heavy Metal Maniacs alike.

I'm a 26 year old Guitar player/Singer/Songwriter, seeking likewise musicians, to put together an original performing live act, to use and abuse within a vision that is sought out to be. Alongside Original Music (covers can be accepted), such a vision entails a package deal: of charismatic talent, musicianship and image. If you are not authentic with any of these traits ( you know what I mean) then this ad isn't for you.

If you are on the same wave length, and share the same ambition and aspirations like a young, long haired rivet head, then I'd be interested in meeting with you. By now you can probably assume, W.A.S.P. , Motley Crue, Ratt, alongside that whole 80's L.A. Sunset Strip Glam Scene, as some of the primary influences, that I share, but not limited to. I dig a good majority of music. But mostly Rock'n'Roll and Heavy Metal. (especially Thin Lizzy) ;D

With so much to say, I rather keep this ad as simple as I can make it, and save a lot of the banter for a meeting over a drink, at a designated location. Waterloo Region (Tri-Cities) is where I reside, but Toronto I'm all too loyal. That being said, If you are a Drummer, Bass Player, Guitar player, preferably within the same age group as yours truly, and are looking for your next Fast Train, to insane musicality, let's connect and arrange the next steps. I look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers!_


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Wanted: Shock Rock Artist seeking Musicians to form OUTRAGEOUS R'n'R Act
> (posted by Sleaze Whizz)
> 
> _Greetings fellow Rock'n'Rollers and Heavy Metal Maniacs alike.
> 
> I'm a 26 year old Guitar player/Singer/Songwriter, seeking likewise musicians, to put together an original performing live act, to use and abuse within a vision that is sought out to be. Alongside Original Music (covers can be accepted), such a vision entails a package deal: of charismatic talent, musicianship and image. If you are not authentic with any of these traits ( you know what I mean) then this ad isn't for you.
> 
> If you are on the same wave length, and share the same ambition and aspirations like a young, long haired rivet head, then I'd be interested in meeting with you. By now you can probably assume, W.A.S.P. , Motley Crue, Ratt, alongside that whole 80's L.A. Sunset Strip Glam Scene, as some of the primary influences, that I share, but not limited to. I dig a good majority of music. But mostly Rock'n'Roll and Heavy Metal. (especially Thin Lizzy) ;D
> 
> With so much to say, I rather keep this ad as simple as I can make it, and save a lot of the banter for a meeting over a drink, at a designated location. Waterloo Region (Tri-Cities) is where I reside, but Toronto I'm all too loyal. That being said, If you are a Drummer, Bass Player, Guitar player, preferably within the same age group as yours truly, and are looking for your next Fast Train, to insane musicality, let's connect and arrange the next steps. I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Cheers!_


Sleaze Whiz....

LOL.

That you Justin?


----------



## oldjoat

LOL


----------



## colchar

As if Kijiji wasn't bad enough for idiots, they are now appearing on Facebook. If it was on a general marketplace page I'd expect it, but this idiot came from a gear page.

I am selling a 2x12 cab for $550 and some fuckwit just asked me if I would accept $150 for it. On what planet is someone going to give a $400 discount off of their asking price?


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> As if Kijiji wasn't bad enough for idiots, they are now appearing on Facebook. If it was on a general marketplace page I'd expect it, but this idiot came from a gear page.
> 
> I am selling a 2x12 cab for $550 and some fuckwit just asked me if I would accept $150 for it. On what planet is someone going to give a $400 discount off of their asking price?


Maybe you’re asking too much.


----------



## laristotle

Selling this pos of a guitar for 100 bucks. Link me up.


----------



## Sneaky

I lol’d...

Painting of Nude Jason Kenney Floating Over Pile of Skulls | Arts & Collectibles | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## player99




----------



## keto

Sneaky said:


> I lol’d...
> 
> Painting of Nude Jason Kenney Floating Over Pile of Skulls | Arts & Collectibles | Edmonton | Kijiji


LOL. He finishes with "ACT NOW or forever marinate in your own RAGE, SHAME, and REGRET like a TURDUCKEN OF SELF LOATHING". Totally worth the price of admission to read that ad.


----------



## laristotle

You have to check out his 'other items' before they get reported. lol
Kijiji Canada


----------



## player99

*Big Dicked Jason Kenney Soaked in Oil*


----------



## High/Deaf

LOL

"When artists lose their government grants. Part 1."


----------



## laristotle

And I thought that my DC LP was ugly
Custom Oil Painted Gibson Les Paul $1,800


----------



## JBFairthorne

In all fairness, at least he hasn’t decided to do carvings on the top.


----------



## player99

It is important to use a clear pickguard so the true beauty of the oil painting can shine through.


----------



## oldjoat

and wear a paper bag over your head


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> And I thought that my DC LP was ugly
> Custom Oil Painted Gibson Les Paul $1,800



He wants $1800 for a fucking Studio???


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> He wants $1800 for a fucking Studio???


are you having a hard time reading the number?


----------



## rollingdam

VINTAGE 1956 KAY ARCHTOP ACOUSTIC GUITAR -EXCELLENT | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

Talk about a BandAid solution


----------



## High/Deaf

Normally, I'd laugh at that. But for years, Pat Metheny used a tooth brush to hold the trapeze together on his old ES-175.










I guess Gibson's quality was shit, even in the 50s. Whoda thunk?


----------



## Verne

If Pat Metheny can do it............it's legit. It's also funny. Shows everybody has a little Mickey Mouse in them.


----------



## High/Deaf

I hear Micky Mouse dumped Minnie. Turns out she was fuckin' Goofy.


----------



## Verne

Speaking of Goofy, why does a dog, have a pet dog ?!?


----------



## High/Deaf

Yea, that's weird. But IME truth is stranger than fiction .........


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> Speaking of Goofy, why does a dog, have a pet dog ?!?


----------



## Electraglide

rollingdam said:


> VINTAGE 1956 KAY ARCHTOP ACOUSTIC GUITAR -EXCELLENT | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> Talk about a BandAid solution
> 
> View attachment 289808


Too bad it wasn't closer. Road trips at this time of year are a bitch.


High/Deaf said:


> Yea, that's weird. But IME truth is stranger than fiction .........


Mona! You said you'd only do that to me. At least you're not wearing the fishnets.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Speaking of Goofy, why does a dog, have a pet dog ?!?


Pluto is Mickey's dog...Goofy just walks him. I'd be more concerned with who Max's mother is and why Disney had inter species sex going there. Clarabell the cow had a thing going for both a horse and a dog. Mind you, there was Sylvia.....obviously not Max's mother. I wonder if she has a tail or like Goofy, doesn't.


----------



## silvertonebetty

junk drawer lot .Survival Items!! Collectibles! Foreign Coins ! | eBay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollingdam

Guitar chips | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Kenmac

rollingdam said:


> Guitar chips | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Personally I like the barbecue ones.


----------



## Cardamonfrost

Wow this thread is gold. We should sell people the opportunity to view it on Kijiji.

C


----------



## Sneaky

This sums up Kijiji pretty well...


----------



## laristotle

25 Guitar Picks ... Have one of a Kind .. As shown $10










A mixed 24 pack of Fender costs $8 at L&M.


----------



## laristotle

Greisch $2,500
_Hey everyone I’m selling a guitar I don’t no about guitars my good friend give it to me I tarde for car or best offer I don’t it’s worth 4000$_


----------



## vadsy

looks legit to me but I'll wait for colchar to weigh in with some general outrage and bewildered confusion before making a trade offer for my old Tercel


----------



## Verne

Nice colour


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> Greisch $2,500
> _Hey everyone I’m selling a guitar I don’t no about guitars my good friend give it to me I tarde for car or best offer I don’t it’s worth 4000$_


You skipped the best photo in that ad


----------



## vadsy

this just became Electraglides area of expertise, colchar don’t know sweet f about either of these things


----------



## Dorian2

Is that a Falcon?


----------



## jdto

Dorian2 said:


> Is that a Falcon?


More like a pigeon, I think.


----------



## laristotle

Dorian2 said:


> Is that a Falcon?


chinese falcon IMO


----------



## High/Deaf

Dorian2 said:


> Is that a Falcon?


Yea, I'm guessing a Flacon. Or maybe a Nasal.


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks guys lol. I figured the bird looked "unusual" but after just checking properly, wow. Maybe the cousin of the Falcon decided to fly the opposite direction.


----------



## jdto

A dodo bird?


----------



## High/Deaf

Do Chinese Falcons look weird because they have bird flu? Perhaps they drank too much Corona and have that virus? I dunno.


----------



## laristotle

The ad's been edited down to $1000 and they left out the serial # pic.
Greisch | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji

Here's the real thing, MIJ on kijiji. 
2013 Gretsch G6139T-CBDC White Felcon 130th Anniv. Guitar | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## High/Deaf

LOL

The only Gretsches made in the USA in the last 30 years came out of Stern's custom shop. That is NOT a CS Gretsch. Nope, it ain't.


----------



## laristotle

Custom steampunk guitar + Peavy Rage amp $450


----------



## Dorian2

I don't usually like to post ads here, but I can't understand the price on this one. Besides the seller putting the "rare" moniker on it, which means nothing IMO. Asking more than a new one with a number of "only aesthetic" issues

Gibson SG Special | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Doug Gifford

Dorian2 said:


> … Besides the seller putting the "rare" moniker on it, which means nothing IMO. …


I believe that "rare" is Kijijispeak for "didn't sell when it came out and quickly discontinued."


----------



## laristotle

$18,000
_Opportunity to own a piece of music history! Bon Jovi and Richie Sambora both warmed up on this guitar and autographed it along with Tico Torres and Dave Bryan. A rare collectors item from the 2002 NFL Kick Off Live concert. Guitar is a black Ovation Legend with Pearl, and nicely autographed in metallic silver ink. Used guitar autographed by Richie Sambora recently sold for 20,000 USD. This guitar has FOUR autographs and was played by both Bon Jovi and Sambora! Value will only increase in the coming years! Asking 18,000 and willing to entertain serious offers. Willing to deliver in mutually agreeable public place. Located in Guelph area. Make me an offer!_


----------



## blueshores_guy

From Dorian2:
"I don't usually like to post ads here, but I can't understand the price on this one. Besides the seller putting the "rare" moniker on it, which means nothing IMO. Asking more than a new one with a number of "only aesthetic" issues."

Yeah, but.....cosmetic damage is still DAMAGE, isn't it? And I often wonder why people trying to sell their guitars never bother to clean the fretboard.


----------



## laristotle

blueshores_guy said:


> And I often wonder why people trying to sell their guitars never bother to clean the fretboard.


And the 'only has a bit of dust on it'. lol


----------



## High/Deaf

blueshores_guy said:


> Yeah, but.....cosmetic damage is still DAMAGE, isn't it? And I often wonder why people trying to sell their guitars never bother to clean the fretboard.


I don't wonder why any of these sellers try to do what they try to do. Opportunism. Hoping to separate a schmuck and his hard earned (or not) money.

I question the people who possibly ever buy this crap for these prices - and fuel the sellers to continue their crazy practice. But hey, if you charge $18k for a piss of crap Ovation, you only gotta sell one of 'em every now and then, right?


----------



## colchar

Dorian2 said:


> I don't usually like to post ads here, but I can't understand the price on this one. Besides the seller putting the "rare" moniker on it, which means nothing IMO. Asking more than a new one with a number of "only aesthetic" issues
> 
> Gibson SG Special | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji



I picked up an SG Special at L&M a few weeks ago for $399.


----------



## wayne086

A smokin Deal!!! Not! If you want to get taken!
1982 Fender Stratocaster custom shop neck | Guitars | Whitehorse | Kijiji


----------



## player99

wayne086 said:


> A smokin Deal!!!
> 1982 Fender Stratocaster custom shop neck | Guitars | Whitehorse | Kijiji


Are you sure it's real? I talked to a guy that makes all the decals and he warned me he sells a ton of decals.


----------



## wayne086

player99 said:


> Are you sure it's real? I talked to a guy that makes all the decals and he warned me he sells a ton of decals.


I was being sarcastic,sorry didn't come thru!That there is a fake or a asian fender neck


----------



## laristotle

CLASSICAL ELECTRIC ON STEROIDS! $425


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> CLASSICAL ELECTRIC ON STEROIDS! $425


Please tell me those aren’t nylon strings....


----------



## oldjoat

sure looks it .
now we have another person ready to take over the village idiot position.


----------



## High/Deaf

I think they are steel strings. But not to take away his village idiot status, how much did he move that bridge? 3 or 4 inches? Yikes. That would call for a complete and radical neck reset or new fretboard and frets. For what? So much effort for a guitar that is probably worse than a $300 Squier. It is unique though, I'll give him that. Probably a good reason there is only 1 of them.

I hope he at least used a 5 position switch.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Be a great busking guitar. Especially if you play hard and badly. You'd sure get heard. Just the wtf? factor…


----------



## cdntac

This seems like a deal. Lol. 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-of-toronto/1991-gibson-explorer/1484203656?utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## laristotle

Custom-made boutique volume pedal for sale.
_Re-claimed lumber very resonant._


----------



## laristotle

Wanted: Am looking for a good bass
_from a good company (fender, ibanez, squire) AM WILLING TO PAY $190 IF AMP INCLUDED._


----------



## Verne

Maybe when he finds the elusive Fender bass w/amp, said individual can have it delivered as well. I mean, for $190 he certainly isn't expecting the world with it. WILLING to pay $190, but not likely what he WILL pay. "I'll give you $134.78 for the MIM bass and bass breaker amp, but only if you deliver it to me and set it up".


----------



## laristotle

'Oh, and a fresh set of strings too. Thomastik flat wounds.'


----------



## JBFairthorne

Plus free lessons and a credit for future electricity use.


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> Custom-made boutique volume pedal for sale.
> _Re-claimed lumber very resonant._


Shut up and take my money!


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Maybe when he finds the elusive Fender bass w/amp, said individual can have it delivered as well. I mean, for $190 he certainly isn't expecting the world with it. WILLING to pay $190, but not likely what he WILL pay. "I'll give you $134.78 for the MIM bass and bass breaker amp, but only if you deliver it to me and set it up".


Why not? You'd be surprised at what you can get if you just ask like this guy is. And he's set his top dollar just like anyone else. Considering new the Squire kits start out at around $350 or so on line that seems fair. Probably find one that mommy and daddy bought junior for grade 7 and after he found out that bass players don't get the girls it's sat in the basement for years collecting dust.


----------



## tomee2

Please view this ad: Gibson SG guitar, Gibson SG guitar | Guitars | Stratford | Kijiji

"I stole this Chinese guitar last night cut the headstock off a real Gibson and glued it on. honk honk. hard case I also stole."


----------



## laristotle

tomee2 said:


> "I stole this Chinese guitar last night cut the headstock off a real Gibson and glued it on. honk honk. hard case I also stole."


Here's his other ad
guitars and amps. | Guitars | Stratford | Kijiji
_as you know there are a lot of nuts on Kijiji. one guy said he thought I had stolen a Chinese guitar and put a made in Japan sticker on it.. lol. clown world. honk honk._


----------



## laristotle

Bound (and butchered) guitar neck
_I tried to Gibsonize the headstock with a butter knife. Failed._


----------



## bzrkrage

Found deal.
Agreed to price & meetup.
Turned up.
Guy has doubled the price.
I say WTF?!?
“Yeah, GF priced it too low...”


What do you do in this instance?
I understand that you can change your mind, but before I futzing drive too meet up!!
He’s got my number, HE COULD HAVE CALLED!!


----------



## guitarman2

bzrkrage said:


> Found deal.
> Agreed to price & meetup.
> Turned up.
> Guy has doubled the price.
> I say WTF?!?
> “Yeah, GF priced it too low...”
> 
> 
> What do you do in this instance?
> I understand that you can change your mind, but before I futzing drive too meet up!!
> He’s got my number, HE COULD HAVE CALLED!!


He was obviously being an asshole. I had the opposite problem last week. Guy offers to buy my item at a set price, shows up and tries to negotiate down a hundred bucks. I said no, then he tries to knock off $50. I said no. He hummed and hawed and then I said "I don't want to sell this to you even if you offer me over selling price". He then panics and says he'll give me full price. I said no, I'm not selling it to you. He complained about coming from out of town and I said "its no longer for sale, sorry". This is the most confrontational I've ever been but I'm getting so tired of Kijidiots. I'm not at all desperate for the money but if we agree on a price then thats it.
I would never raise the price on anyone when they arrived. An agreed upon price is just that.


----------



## RBlakeney

guitarman2 said:


> He was obviously being an asshole. I had the opposite problem last week. Guy offers to buy my item at a set price, shows up and tries to negotiate down a hundred bucks. I said no, then he tries to knock off $50. I said no. He hummed and hawed and then I said "I don't want to sell this to you even if you offer me over selling price". He then panics and says he'll give me full price. I said no, I'm not selling it to you. He complained about coming from out of town and I said "its no longer for sale, sorry". This is the most confrontational I've ever been but I'm getting so tired of Kijidiots. I'm not at all desperate for the money but if we agree on a price then thats it.
> I would never raise the price on anyone when they arrived. An agreed upon price is just that.


I hate when people do this, unless it’s something reasonable. Ie. wear is worse than it looked In pictures or something.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I always assume that when we agree on a price over the phone or whatever based on pictures and the information given, that price is CONDITIONAL on everything being EXACTLY as described. If anything at all wasn't disclosed then renegotiation is fair game. When I'm a buyer and make an offer I always come right out and tell the seller that my offer is conditional based on these factors. I'm not looking to save $50 because I know the guy has time invested in the trip but I'm not going to pay what we agreed upon if i'm not buying what we agreed upon.

That being said, there are times when I've replied to an ad that stated a price and I've contacted the seller in order to see the item to potentially buy it (without agreeing to any specific price) and then attempted to negotiate a lower price than his ad stated. I see no issue with that.


----------



## laristotle

I always ask 'are you flexible on your asking price?' Many times, yes.


----------



## guitarman2

RBlakeney said:


> I hate when people do this, unless it’s something reasonable. Ie. wear is worse than it looked In pictures or something.


I generally give a good description and examine very closely before I do. I had a guy in my house a couple years ago looking at buying a Martin D-28 GE from me. I bought it brand new and only had it for a few months before I decided the string spacing with a 1 3/4 neck was not for me (which is why both my Martins are 1 11/16)
I couldn't get rid of the guy as he hummed and hawed trying to get me to come down in price (which was already a huge loss for me). He then tried to say there was dents in the top so I got out a big lighted magnifying glass that I use on my work bench. I could not detect anything. He then said "well you can't see them but you can feel them". So there I am running my fingers over the spots and not feeling a dam thing. He was in my house for 3 hours before he finally said ok and bought the guitar for the price I stated. My wife was pissed cause it was a Friday night and she was waiting for me to watch a movie. I've always been very nice and willing to be very accommodating to someone that is buying something expensive from me. But from now on I don't tolerate the shenanigans.


----------



## laristotle

Gallien-Krueger 800RB Bass Amp used by Mike Dirnt (Green Day) $2,000










Gallien-Krueger 800RB 300 / 100-Watt Bi-Amp Bass Amp Head | Reverb


----------



## laristotle

laristotle said:


> Gallien-Krueger 800RB Bass Amp used by Mike Dirnt (Green Day) $2,000


Gallien Krueger 800rb Bass Amp Head (GK) $585
_Works well but not in the best cosmetic condition. NEVER used by Mike Dirnt , however, it was played by COUNTLESS of celebrity bassists as it was used for Bluesfest for MANY years!!_


----------



## dmc69

Guys, I got lectured on Kijiji by a girl (I think) who borderline lowballed me, bailed on me, and then got mad after I gave her a 3/5 review.


----------



## torndownunit

JBFairthorne said:


> I always assume that when we agree on a price over the phone or whatever based on pictures and the information given, that price is CONDITIONAL on everything being EXACTLY as described. If anything at all wasn't disclosed then renegotiation is fair game. When I'm a buyer and make an offer I always come right out and tell the seller that my offer is conditional based on these factors. I'm not looking to save $50 because I know the guy has time invested in the trip but I'm not going to pay what we agreed upon if i'm not buying what we agreed upon.
> 
> That being said, there are times when I've replied to an ad that stated a price and I've contacted the seller in order to see the item to potentially buy it (without agreeing to any specific price) and then attempted to negotiate a lower price than his ad stated. I see no issue with that.


Honestly, if it was me you'd likely be leaving without the item in scenario 2. But, I normally have enough buyers that I also don't need to deal with someone who wants to try something out and then negotiate. You get the brunt of a endless amount of time wasters from my past hah.

I take a ton of photos, and even any requested photos from a buyer. If I have advertised an item as a certain condition, I have thought hard about how I describe it. I am not changing my mind in person or negotiating price when they show up. And I am definitely not arguing or dealing with humming and hawing. I tell sellers exactly that. So if they want to waste time driving to see me and turn around and go back empty handed, I am fine with that. I pretty much always have other buyers in line. People are welcome to ask questions and negotiate beforehand though.

Edited for for many post nap typos hah.


----------



## laristotle

Epiphone slash firebird $1,600

New, at L&M $1,249


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Epiphone slash firebird $1,600
> 
> New, at L&M $1,249


or...

2009 Epiphone Custom Shop Firebird | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Electraglide

torndownunit said:


> Honestly, if it was me you'd likely be leaving without the item in scenario 2. But, I normally have enough buyers that I also don't need to deal with someone who wants to try something out and then negotiate. You get the brunt of a endless amount of time wasters from my past hah.
> 
> I take a ton of photos, and even any requested photos from a buyer. If I have advertised an item as a certain condition, I have thought hard about how I describe it. I am not changing my mind in person or negotiating price when they show up. And I am definitely not arguing or dealing with humming and hawing. I tell sellers exactly that. So if they want to waste time driving to see me and turn around and go back empty handed, I am fine with that. I pretty much always have other buyers in line. People are welcome to ask questions and negotiate beforehand though.
> 
> Edited for for many post nap typos hah.


Might work that way for guitars but for motorcycles and cars the negotiating starts after the test drive is done. Photos are just photos, you never agree to a price over the phone unless you've physically seen the item and have gone back to think about it.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Might work that way for guitars but for motorcycles and cars the negotiating starts after the test drive is done.


I also arrange with my mechanic or a local garage to the seller to put it up on a hoist for a good look underneath.


----------



## torndownunit

Electraglide said:


> Might work that way for guitars but for motorcycles and cars the negotiating starts after the test drive is done. Photos are just photos, you never agree to a price over the phone unless you've physically seen the item and have gone back to think about it.


Totally understandable. I'll never be selling those items in my case. My comments are definitely applicable to most gear I am selling only. With cars, I understand them about as much as I understand physics.


----------



## cdntac

I ran into my first Kijijidiot today for something I have listened for $360. He asked if I’d consider $150. Over the years I’ve had many offer less than what I’d accept for something I’ve put up for sale but never anything stupid low.


----------



## 10409

> 3 Units For Auction in orléans, Ontario
> 
> Pickup Location: Public Storage P0053 - St. Joseph Blvd, 3545 St. Joseph Blvd, orléans, ON, K4A0Z4
> 
> Units for auction: Unit F608, Unit D506, Unit B224
> 
> Contents: , Officefurniture, Desk, Office-chair, Drawers
> 
> auction storage unit oction awkshon auctive container auctioin bins aucktshin aucton self-stroage ontario lockers aukton auktion akshon aucshin ocshun ocshin auctions storagewars action auctshon public ministorage bid shed locker site octsion octshun unite actoin bidding abandonded akton online auctshin autuon stroage party upcomming mini for abandoned containers bin auctshion awkshun lien mini-storage awkshin self sheds until aucshion aktoin hunters auctshun units acton sale auktoin ocshon awktion aucshon active items self-storage


When you want all the illiterates to have a fair shot at finding your ad


----------



## laristotle

cdntac said:


> never anything stupid low


I had $400 offered for an ad that states $750 firm.


----------



## vadsy

I don;t know if we've had this discussion but at what point is an offer considered a lowball?


----------



## 10409

Typically When it’s a lower offer than they would say yes to


----------



## player99

laristotle said:


> I had $400 offered for an ad that states $750 firm.


Would you take $425?


----------



## guitarman2

Electraglide said:


> Might work that way for guitars but for motorcycles and cars the negotiating starts after the test drive is done. Photos are just photos, you never agree to a price over the phone unless you've physically seen the item and have gone back to think about it.


Then again when was the last time you shipped a Harley? But yes music gear gets shipped all the time, even on Kijiji. I sold a Custom shop Nocaster (Masterbuilt) to a guy in Montreal, on Kijiji for $4,500. Blew me away that a buyer on Kijiji would trust with that much money. Then the end of last week I shipped a pedal to a guy up in the Orillia area on Kijiji. So many times the negotiating is done on line for music gear.


----------



## guitarman2

cdntac said:


> I ran into my first Kijijidiot today for something I have listened for $360. He asked if I’d consider $150. Over the years I’ve had many offer less than what I’d accept for something I’ve put up for sale but never anything stupid low.


I've got an amp listed on Kijiji (That originally cost $4,500 new 6 months ago) for $3,000. I had a Kijijidiot offer $1,800. Not much you can do about these guys. I've sold more stuff in good deals on Kijiji than I've had to deal with lowballers so it all evens out.


----------



## laristotle

player99 said:


> Would you take $425?


Oh, you're a funny man.


----------



## Verne

I had an xbox one x up for sale $450. Got one woman offering $150 because it's all she could afford and REALLY REALLY wanted to give one to her son. Sob story accompanying the lowball and it's "expected/hoped" that you will see it in your heart.............dipshits.


----------



## Electraglide

guitarman2 said:


> Then again when was the last time you shipped a Harley? But yes music gear gets shipped all the time, even on Kijiji. I sold a Custom shop Nocaster (Masterbuilt) to a guy in Montreal, on Kijiji for $4,500. Blew me away that a buyer on Kijiji would trust with that much money. Then the end of last week I shipped a pedal to a guy up in the Orillia area on Kijiji. So many times the negotiating is done on line for music gear.


When I bought the '81 I went to where it was, helped get it started and took it for a test drive and then the negotiations started. We came to a deal, I took the cash out of my wallet, put my plate on the bike and rode it home. The guy that bought the '81 drove for 8 hrs to look at the bike and and then made me an offer that I accepted. Then he bought a bunch of parts and things I also had for sale. I ended up getting my asking price and just about another $2000. We loaded everything in his trailer and he left. The '77 the guy came and looked at the bike....in pieces.....and then made 3 payments. Each time he made a payment he got some of the parts. I got my asking price for that one. The '76 I rode for two hrs to where the potential buyer was....he bought the bike and I turned around and bought the '77 from a lady in the same area and rode it home. A couple of bikes and a truck I sold I delivered. I put my bike in the back of the truck so I had a ride home. Guys who buy and sell bikes and cars think nothing of making road trips to see the vehicles, and they deal in cash. 99 times out of 100 the negotiation is done face to face after the vehicle is seen. I've never shipped a whole bike but have shipped parts. Get payed and put them on the dog. If someone did buy a bike I had for sale sight unseen I would first have the money "in my hand" and he would have to take care of the shipping. It's not that expensive. 
BTW any music gear I see on line that I'm interested in I go and see before I make an offer. Drove from Red Deer to Canmore to look at a guitar. I made an offer which the guy accepted. If he hadn't accepted my offer I would have driven back empty handed.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> I had an xbox one x up for sale $450. Got one woman offering $150 because it's all she could afford and REALLY REALLY wanted to give one to her son. Sob story accompanying the lowball and it's "expected/hoped" that you will see it in your heart.............dipshits.


If I know (and like) you, the sob story might actually have an impact.

Otherwise, you’re wasting your breath.


----------



## player99

laristotle said:


> Oh, you're a funny man.
> 
> View attachment 293816


$375 is all you get with that attitude.


----------



## cdntac

I always like when someone thinks you should take less because they’re coming from an hour or so away. 

“Will you take $XX? I’m coming all the way from....”. 

I also recently had a guy offer a low amount (not a lowball but low enough that I rejected it) who wanted me to drive 1 1/2 hours to meet him part way. 

Uh....no!


----------



## laristotle

I always ask if the price is flexible and if so, I'll offer 5-10% less.
I'll also tell them that I'll pay full asking if they meet part/halfway.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I always ask if the price is flexible and if so, I'll offer 5-10% less.
> I'll also tell them that I'll pay full asking if they meet part/halfway.


I’ll sometimes offer 80% of the asking price. It depends on how reasonable that asking price is.

And yes, time is money. Someone willing to drive is going to get a slightly better offer from me.


----------



## laristotle

Fender Stratocaster for cheap | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


































that serial # sure gets around. lol


----------



## Distortion

vadsy said:


> I don;t know if we've had this discussion but at what point is an offer considered a lowball?


When seller is insulted. And usually will not deal with you after the low ball offer . Kicks you off the property. Tells you to F off or he will call the cops and have you removed or worse.*#*(


----------



## player99

$350 is my final offer.


----------



## laristotle

player99 said:


> $350 is my final offer.


Good. That means that you won't be bugging me anymore?


----------



## Frenchy99

Personally... I wouldn't go over $300


----------



## player99

laristotle said:


> Good. That means that you won't be bugging me anymore?


Now that I know it bugs you I will tell all my friends to low bid ya too.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

player99 said:


> Now that I know it bugs you I will tell all my friends to low bid ya too.


You need more than 1 bid for a bidding war


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## player99

Ricktoberfest said:


> You need more than 1 bid for a bidding war
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have many alias accounts. Plus it's a reverse auction. We keep bidding lower and lower until Larry blows his transmission.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

*dean Flying V bass , Its Black...( big surprise huh?) - $30*

_"Yes you read it right, 30 bucks, I'm not asking much because your not getting much!
First off , its a dean, notice I don't capitalize the name brand, because they don't deserve it ,they haven't made anything good since 1991. They are the poopie sandwich of guitar manufactures , They make LTD garbage look good, anyone who works for , or is affiliated with that company should hang their head in shame ! YOU SICKEN ME !!! Even their "good" stuff is poopie ! It has the resale value of a moldy bag of diarrhea. ( Yea, I know, GG Allin would probably buy a bag of moldy diarrhea, but hes the only one, and he wouldn't pay much....and hes dead.)
Don't get me wrong, this bass plays , the neck ISN'T warped, yea you read it right, its actually straight, truss rods adjustable, body is in good condition and the electronics work. BUT its not what you would call high quality, or even low quality, I guess it would just be called "qaulity" ( notice I spelled it wrong on purpose) .
BUT since I'm trying to selling it.... This is the greatest bass ever made, Pure tone!! action to die for, blessed by the Pope himself ! On 3 separate occasions Victor Wooten has tried to buy this from me, He's offered as high as $7500.00 but I don't want to mess with the hassle of shipping, I would much rather sell locally to someone who truly appreciates the quality of a dean bass made by a 5 year old Chinese kid. ( picture those tiny little hands hammering in those frets, screwing the body to a neck that's taller than he is.)
Soooo...
If you want to buy it please give me $30.00, take it home and show it off to all your friend."_


----------



## laristotle

Is this like, the Andy Warhol of guitar bodies?









ATD (Darren Johansen) Swirl on Ibanez Jem Body - Brand New!!! $2,650


----------



## 10409

Easy fixes all around Lol condition “fair”


----------



## cdntac

A solid description and fantastic pics for the price. 

Gibson les paul | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

Gibson SG Junior Custom $660


----------



## laristotle

talk about short leads

2 Rare Filter’Tron hum buckers 850$ original matched set with original shielded grey wires.


















Asking more than I am for my '62 Corvette with a burns. lol

Extremely Rare Burns MK-9 vibrato/tremolo, gold plated, fully functional, excellent condition 850$


----------



## colchar

cdntac said:


> A solid description and fantastic pics for the price.
> 
> Gibson les paul | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji



"Billy Gibson from zz top"


----------



## High/Deaf

colchar said:


> "Billy Gibson from zz top"


LOL He changed his name to Gibbons in the mid 60s - predicting all the hate the name 'Gibson' would incur 4 decades later. He is a reverend and seems to have an inside line on such things.


----------



## greco

Expensive magic formula!

Hopefully the guitar pick is part of the "deal".

Treble Bleed Circuit | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

looks purdy, but a lot of work when two drops of solder would've been easier. lol


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> looks purdy, but a lot of work when two drops of solder would've been easier. lol


Nah, you are discounting the 'inductor effect' of all those handwired twists. Only he has the magic formula. You must submit.


----------



## 10409




----------



## knight_yyz

I need a snappy reply like that for a guitar. Lol


----------



## Twisted Metal

How about:

"What the lowest you'll go on it?"

"DROP C"


----------



## laristotle

Wanted: ISO: crappy DHGATE Rickenbacker 4003w COPY

_ISO: a crappy copy of Rickenbacker 4003w. 
Hopefully someone will have one and offer it at 2.5x what it’s going for on DHGATE. 
It was also be neat if a “certified back line tech” vouches for it. 
Also, and as a bonus: if it could possibly have “rickostatic” abilities and a 2-into-1 patch cord, that’d make my day. 
Thanks!
_









Rickenbacker 2014 Coy 4003 Walnut Bass, MINT cond. $975
_
Rickenbacker 2014 Coy 4003 Walnut Bass, amazing bass, with Rickostatic input and effect. 
Ths bass is in mint condition and perfect working order. 
Comes with a hard shell case. 
This bass is a Luthier copy made to exact specs and wiring. 
Selling cause my TV died. 
Can be plugged in here, before you buy it np. 
$2525.00 NEW PLUS TAX.
_


----------



## laristotle

Is the red paperclip idea making a comeback? lol

Pickup spring Swap/Trade










_Mint. Looking to trade for a 1959 Fender Jazzmaster._


----------



## cdntac

Over the past five or six days this awesome guitar has been re-listed two or three times a day. Motivated seller? Lol. 

Les Paul Copy Guitar | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## cdntac

mike_oxbig said:


>


I did something similar with golf clubs. 

Q: How low will you go? 
A: Lowest I’ve gone is 5-under par.


----------



## Electraglide

knight_yyz said:


> I need a snappy reply like that for a guitar. Lol


About as low as Chuck Berry does.


----------



## Sneaky

Anyone looking for a new vehicle?

Wienermobile. 2 available, once in a life time buy. 12000 obo | Cars & Trucks | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## keto

If there was a storage compartment big enough to haul my 2x15 bass cab, I'd be tempted for a gig mobile. My neighbours would LOVE (s.a.r.c.a.s.m. Inc.) that on the street in front of the house.


----------



## colchar

keto said:


> If there was a storage compartment big enough to haul my 2x15 bass cab, I'd be tempted for a gig mobile. My neighbours would LOVE (s.a.r.c.a.s.m. Inc.) that on the street in front of the house.



Fuck 'em if they can't take a joke.


----------



## Electraglide

I'll wait for one of these








anyway the price could be a bit high for a repro with possibly the wrong engine.
Hot Diggity Dog! You Could Own Your Own Wienermobile for Just $7,000
A quick check says it should have a 5.2L Magnum if original.


----------



## Milkman

That looks like the one in the Henry Ford in Dearborn.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> That looks like the one in the Henry Ford in Dearborn.


It is. 1952, built on a Dodge chassis.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> It is. 1952, built on a Dodge chassis.


I LOVE that place.

I often take new hires through there as a part of their orientation / welcome to the company.

I think I’ve been through it at least 8 times.

For anyone interested in the industrial revolution it’s a really amazing museum.


----------



## Electraglide

Another quick check shows that the company in charge of the Oscar Mayer Wienermobles is Oscar Mayer and right now there are six on the road, in the states. Seeing that the parent company of Oscar Mayer is Kraft Foods I'll pass. These are the vehicles of the WienerFleet. Looks like chezzy might be able to put his dogs in that side car.


----------



## laristotle

facebook.com/marketplace/item/536436760322407/

_I am offering to rent out my guitars for people who want a bit of a price break from big market guitar rental shops. I am offering up my guitars for $25.00/Day. $60.00/Week. Or $130.00/Month._


----------



## 10409

Turns out the weiner vans were a troll, some guy had an unpleasant marketplace experience so he made a fake ad with the guys phone number.


----------



## bzrkrage

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/epiphone-les-paul-56-gold-top-needs-repair/1490483127
Ya think?!? $400?!?!?!?


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calgary/epiphone-les-paul-56-gold-top-needs-repair/1490483127
> Ya think?!? $400?!?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 297412




Where the fuck do these people come up with their prices?????


----------



## Stratotone

Back again- this guy must love the abuse

Vintage Fender Princeton 112 Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Verne

HAHAHA. I just got a Princeton for $100 last month. Maybe I ought to advertise it alongside him for $399.99


----------



## Distortion

Verne said:


> HAHAHA. I just got a Princeton for $100 last month. Maybe I ought to advertise it alongside him for $399.99


fell off the wagon did you ?


----------



## Verne

Was a trade with cash, so gear cash is allowed to get gear. So no, still on the wagon.


----------



## oldjoat

tic toc tic toc ... only a matter of time 

an just when ya thought you were out , they dragged ya back in...

GAS will win out every time


----------



## laristotle

same seller

1966 RICKENBACKER 12 STRING GUITAR $50,000
KISS PAUL STANLEY SIGNATURE SILVERTONE APOCALYPSE $25,000
ORIGINAL 60'S GIBSON ACOUSTIC GUITAR $25,000


----------



## colchar

Stratotone said:


> Back again- this guy must love the abuse
> 
> Vintage Fender Princeton 112 Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji



You'd think these idiots would eventually clue in.


----------



## colchar

Verne said:


> Was a trade with cash, so gear cash is allowed to get gear. So no, still on the wagon.



Rationalize it all you want..................


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> same seller
> 
> 1966 RICKENBACKER 12 STRING GUITAR $50,000
> KISS PAUL STANLEY SIGNATURE SILVERTONE APOCALYPSE $25,000
> ORIGINAL 60'S GIBSON ACOUSTIC GUITAR $25,000



All gone. Maybe he sobered up?


----------



## 10409

colchar said:


> All gone. Maybe he sobered up?


Or they all sold


----------



## troyhead

I had a speaker for sale on Facebook and some guy says he will be in town for work in a couple days, so I told him to contact me again then and I’d let him know it was still available. I had a number of messages from others, but no takers and this guy seemed really interested, so I didn’t put much effort into relisting it on kijiji or elsewhere. 

Eventually we meet and he offers me 20% less, so I tell him no, as I’ve had a lot of interest. He said, “I find that hard to believe, but I drove all the way here so I’ll pay the full price.” I’m not a big fan of negotiating at that point, but it’s so common that it doesn’t surprise me anymore. But he is basically calling me a liar while he does it. I was very tempted to raise the price by 20%.


----------



## player99

^ He's just not very good at it.


----------



## sillyak

troyhead said:


> I had a speaker for sale on Facebook and some guy says he will be in town for work in a couple days, so I told him to contact me again then and I’d let him know it was still available. I had a number of messages from others, but no takers and this guy seemed really interested, so I didn’t put much effort into relisting it on kijiji or elsewhere.
> 
> Eventually we meet and he offers me 20% less, so I tell him no, as I’ve had a lot of interest. He said, “I find that hard to believe, but I drove all the way here so I’ll pay the full price.” I’m not a big fan of negotiating at that point, but it’s so common that it doesn’t surprise me anymore. But he is basically calling me a liar while he does it. I was very tempted to raise the price by 20%.



Car guys always negotiate after they have checked out the vehicle. Which kind of makes sense since you have a better idea of the actual condition once you have seen it up close.

I'm not offended if someone tries to negotiate at the meeting, unless we have already negotiated and arrived at a price and they start negotiating again. That rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## player99

It's hard to confirm a buy, but leave the deal open for negotiations upon meeting. Once you say you will buy it and arrange a meet, it's too late to negotiate unless you leave that option open. I think saying I will buy it but can I see it before we confirm the price? Or something to that effect.


----------



## laristotle

sillyak said:


> I'm not offended if someone tries to negotiate at the meeting, unless we have already negotiated and arrived at a price and they start negotiating again.


Things that are not brought up originally and discovered during inspection tend to change things.


----------



## Frenchy99

Negotiating is part of life... Why would you not try to save a few bucks.  Its half the fun when buying new use gear.

If the guitar is a little worse then disclosed, yes, negotiation is a must at the met up.

What makes my laugh is reading all the bitching about people trying to negotiate sellers and then reading about 2-3 months of they're negotiation to buy a car....


----------



## Doug Gifford

I've only tried renegotiating once. Fender red-knob. Go there and the reverb didn't work. Could be trivial, could be expensive. Offered something less, he didn't take it. No hard feelings.


----------



## Verne

Will generally get that "Will you take $xxx" and then the final price is agreed. I wouldn't move on an agreed price either. If $xxx was good enough for them and me to arrange to meet, then that is the lowest acceptable. Offer less at the agreed meet and you go home empty handed.


----------



## laristotle

Rebuilt strat | Guitars | Trenton | Kijiji

_I rebuilt and designed this guitar. I have not upgraded the volume/tone pots to go with the top double humbucker so the 1st and 2nd switch position has no sound but all pickups work and sound great. I will upgrade when i get a new soldering iron._


----------



## Verne

Looks like somebody got a Bedazzler for Christmas and found a use for it.


----------



## Guncho

As soon as someone says they will buy what you are selling, they have agreed on a price.

If they didn't want to agree to a price they should ask if they can come and see it with the knowledge that it's not being held for them as they have not yet agreed to buy it.


----------



## cdntac

Has anyone used the Kijiji ratings yet? 

On Fri I made arrangements with a guy that wanted to buy something from me. We were going to meet late this aft at an OPP station. He was coming from about three hours away and because of that my gut told me he wasn’t going to show. 

I sent him a message this morn inquiring if we were still on — no reply. Tried again an hour before our meeting time, thanking him for ghosting me and advised I wasn’t going to be there because of that. 

My gut tells me it’s not worth it to leave a poor rating. 

I also kinda suspect perhaps he’s friends with one of the Kijijidiots who lowballed me by 75% who didn’t like my reply and I was just getting screwed with.


----------



## vadsy

I had a positive review left for me and I did the same, great deal and person to deal with. On the other hand I’ve had plenty of bad convos and Kij wants me to review those but it ain’t worth it, imo. Your case could serve as a warning to others and that may be worth it to leave one just be prepared to get something similar back


----------



## cdntac

I agree. I’m just going to ignore any future conversations from him sent my way.


----------



## troyhead

laristotle said:


> Things that are not brought up originally and discovered during inspection tend to change things.


I totally get this. At this point, I think it's perfectly acceptable for the buyer to say, "I won't buy this at the price we talked about because ______. But if it was a different price, I might still be interested." Cars are also more complicated and hard to disclose every little thing with a few pictures, so I get that negotiating after seeing makes more sense.



Frenchy99 said:


> Negotiating is part of life... Why would you not try to save a few bucks.  Its half the fun when buying new use gear.


I like to negotiate, and I do it all the time! But the value of people's time also has to be considered. If someone is selling a car for several thousand dollars, it's worth their time to meet prospects that likely aren't going to pay full price. Even with guitars, I understand because what feels nice to one person is uncomfortable for another. But for something that is <$100 that either works or doesn't, I really don't want to bother with wasting my time with a meet-up over a $10 difference. Let me know ahead of time so I can make up my mind whether it is worth it to meet you or not. Or if it is a guitar, say you want to come try it out but you aren't sure, and I may or may not be able to accommodate you.



Verne said:


> If $xxx was good enough for them and me to arrange to meet, then that is the lowest acceptable.


Yes, this. For a low-value item, I won't put myself out too much to arrange to meet, so I have no problem walking away if low-balled on the spot. (I'll be annoyed, but still do it.) But I've never actually had someone ask "Will you take $xxx?" and walk away empty-handed when I said "No."  So while it often doesn't hurt to ask, it's been my experience that it doesn't hurt to refuse either. (Also, I wasn't super annoyed that this guy tried to negotiate... I was annoyed that he insinuated I was lying!)



Guncho said:


> As soon as someone says they will buy what you are selling, they have agreed on a price.


Yes, I agree with this, unless there is something undisclosed that makes the price not worth it. A while ago I was looking at a parts bass and agreed upon a price ahead of time, but I said that I wanted to still try the bass to see if the agreed upon price was worth it to me (it's hard to value parts guitars!). He agreed, and while trying it out I discovered the neck pocket was way too big for the neck. The bass played great for now, but I feared it might not fare so well in the long run. I knew that his price was "firm", so I politely declined, not wanting to insult his price or his offer to allow me to try it out, leaving the option open for him to lower the price on his own if he wanted. Which he did, but not enough for me to want to risk it.


----------



## 10409

Wife says I don’t play enough to have extra guitars so I’ve been casually listing a les Paul for too much $ and refusing every offer.

Used the kijiji feedback system for this no thanks. Back in the day kijiji was completely anonymous, i’m surprised guys like this even try now that they have a seller history for public viewing


----------



## dmc69

Was that guy's name Danny by any chance? Bugger pestered me non stop about a super lowball offer when I said I wasn't interested. Then he pulled out the trades card. I could have gotten a shitty massage gun on top of his lowball offer!


----------



## torndownunit

Guys! I had my first Mike Connely contact! I'm so excited. I've never sold anything Gibson before so I've never had it happen. I told him he's famous.

I gotta say, I am dissapointed though. There's no reason to be telling me information related to family health matters when trying to buy a lapsteel. And, when someone messages me with 'whats your lowest price' they just get put on ignore. They are the buyer, not me. But I saw the name and I had to post.


----------



## laristotle

torndownunit said:


> I told him he's famous


He doesn't know that? Good for you. lol


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> He doesn't know that? Good for you. lol



Would be awesome if he joined here...might smarten his dumb ass up.


----------



## laristotle

Les Paul (COPY) & Marshall code 25 $900


----------



## laristotle

_Renewal of strings only - CAD$20 
Having your own chosen strings but don’t have the tools to change? 
Worrying if the method of renewing the strings hurt your guitar? 
Bring it here for a safe and professional string renewing service  
Buy strings with renewal service - varies according to the strings chosen Having no idea of which type of strings suit your guitar? 
Here you can get suggestions of string types and buy directly with a strings renewal service._


----------



## sillyak

So he changes your strings for $20?

When I started playing guitar it was... learn E chord, D and A then learn how to change strings.

Pretty basic, I can't fathom paying someone to do that.


----------



## oldjoat

don't laugh ...
my oldest (when he was much younger and learning to play ) told me he didn't have to do that himself or learn how tune it up.
"that's what roadies are for ..."

I looked around and asked him where his roadie was , cause his guitar needed tuning ....


----------



## laristotle

_Having your own chosen strings but *don’t have the tools* to change? 
_
What tools does one need to change a string?


----------



## oldjoat

a brain ?


----------



## High/Deaf

sillyak said:


> So he changes your strings for $20?
> 
> When I started playing guitar it was... learn E chord, D and A then learn how to change strings.
> 
> Pretty basic, I can't fathom paying someone to do that.


I worked in a guitar store when I was 19. People would come in and ask if guitar strings _could _be changed. I guess they were piano players?

I grew up in a small town, hours from a music store, so if I didn't learn to do it myself, it wasn't getting done. Which is ultimately just farmer mentality at it's core - you don't rely on people down the shops to keep you going, 'cause down the shops is a 3 hour round trip.


----------



## player99

sillyak said:


> So he changes your strings for $20?


This is a "renewal of strings".


----------



## colchar

sillyak said:


> So he changes your strings for $20?
> 
> When I started playing guitar it was... learn E chord, D and A then learn how to change strings.
> 
> Pretty basic, I can't fathom paying someone to do that.



I was in L&M one day and a somewhat well known Canadian country artist came in to have her strings changed. Not sure if she couldn't fo it herself, or if she was afraid of breaking a nail.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> _Having your own chosen strings but *don’t have the tools* to change?
> _
> What tools does one need to change a string?



Wire cutters.


----------



## laristotle

pfft.


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> Les Paul (COPY) & Marshall code 25 $900


I'm sorry I don't understand what is F'd with this?

Not a Gibson guy anymore, Chinese knockoff?


----------



## laristotle

MarkM said:


> Chinese knockoff?


Yup. And a $280 (new) amp.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> pfft.
> 
> View attachment 300032


For the sake of your audiences eyes and ultimately their sight, please keep the pubes on your head (stock) trimmed to a reasonable length. Thank you


----------



## StevieMac

*Recent kijiji exchange with "Ed" in Whitby (I assume Ed McDonald @ Tundra Music):*


$3700? I saw that guitar for sale in Toronto not long a go for $2600
_It was available previously for less...but never for $2600._


Yeh it was 2800 or best over the guy said he’d do $2600.
_I'd be interested to see any proof of it being previously available for less than $3K...._


We can get them in the shop and sell them new for $3600 we could do trade for a fender CS. It was posted for $2800 and seller said he’d take $2600 is what it is let us know if would like to bring it in for Fender CS trade
_If you can get a new one for less, why are you bothering with this one? Makes no sense._


Just offering trade Fender CS good deal for you
_Ad states no trades. Surprised you passed on it @ $2600. Probably should have grabbed it then. Best wishes._


That’s what he was selling it for I’m sure you got it for close to that let me know if want to trade for new Fender CS. At $3700 though you are asking brand new retail prices
_I've not seen anyone offering one of these new for $3700. Regardless, not interested._


That’s retail $3700 good luck. Ed
_Again, they're not retailing new anywhere for $3700 CAD but thanks for your well wishes. Cheers._


We lost em for $3700 at our shop...used they sell for $26-2800 max. Bring it in to our shop in Whitby if interested in brand new Fender CS as trade. Check US prices 2000-2300 used all day long we buy them all the time. Ed
_2019s? Not a chance. Don't see anything even close to that in the PRICE GUIDE: _Gibson Custom Shop '58 Les Paul Junior Double Cut Reissue 2019 | Reverb


Call them you’ll be surprised that they are selling for!
_Don't need to call anyone. I just sent you the price guide showing what used 2019s are actually selling for these days. Best wishes._


----------



## MarkM

StevieMac, it is quite apparent that you do not like Ed in Whitby, stay the course buddy!


----------



## colchar

StevieMac said:


> *Recent kijiji exchange with "Ed" in Whitby. Gotta be from Tundra Music:*
> 
> 
> $3700? I saw that guitar for sale in Toronto not long a go for $2600
> _It was available previously for less...but never for $2600._
> 
> 
> Yeh it was 2800 or best over the guy said he’d do $2600.
> _I'd be interested to see any proof of it being previously available for less than $3K...._
> 
> 
> We can get them in the shop and sell them new for $3600 we could do trade for a fender CS. It was posted for $2800 and seller said he’d take $2600 is what it is let us know if would like to bring it in for Fender CS trade
> _If you can get a new one for less, why are you bothering with this one? That makes no sense._
> 
> 
> Just offering trade Fender CS good deal for you
> _Ad states no trades. Surprised you passed on it @ $2600. Probably should have grabbed it then. Best wishes._
> 
> 
> That’s what he was selling it for I’m sure you got it for close to that let me know if want to trade for new Fender CS. At $3700 though you are asking brand new retail prices
> _I've not seen anyone offering one of these new for $3700. Regardless, not interested._
> 
> 
> That’s retail $3700 good luck. Ed
> _Again, they're not retailing new anywhere for $3700 CAD but thanks for your well wishes. Cheers._
> 
> 
> We lost em for $3700 at our shop...used they sell for $26-2800 max. Bring it in to our shop in Whitby if interested in brand new Fender CS as trade. Check US prices 2000-2300 used all day long we buy them all the time. Ed
> _2019s? Not a chance. Don't see anything even close to that in the PRICE GUIDE: _Gibson Custom Shop '58 Les Paul Junior Double Cut Reissue 2019 | Reverb
> 
> 
> Call them you’ll be surprised that they are selling for!
> _Don't need to call anyone. I just sent you the price guide showing what used 2019s are actually selling for these days. Best wishes._



Is he the same guy who send people pointless messages about all of the high end guitars he has supposedly owned, or is that someone else?


----------



## cdntac

StevieMac said:


> *Recent kijiji exchange with "Ed" in Whitby (I assume Ed McDonald @ Tundra Music):*
> 
> 
> $3700? I saw that guitar for sale in Toronto not long a go for $2600
> _It was available previously for less...but never for $2600._
> 
> 
> Yeh it was 2800 or best over the guy said he’d do $2600.
> _I'd be interested to see any proof of it being previously available for less than $3K...._
> 
> 
> We can get them in the shop and sell them new for $3600 we could do trade for a fender CS. It was posted for $2800 and seller said he’d take $2600 is what it is let us know if would like to bring it in for Fender CS trade
> _If you can get a new one for less, why are you bothering with this one? Makes no sense._
> 
> 
> Just offering trade Fender CS good deal for you
> _Ad states no trades. Surprised you passed on it @ $2600. Probably should have grabbed it then. Best wishes._
> 
> 
> That’s what he was selling it for I’m sure you got it for close to that let me know if want to trade for new Fender CS. At $3700 though you are asking brand new retail prices
> _I've not seen anyone offering one of these new for $3700. Regardless, not interested._
> 
> 
> That’s retail $3700 good luck. Ed
> _Again, they're not retailing new anywhere for $3700 CAD but thanks for your well wishes. Cheers._
> 
> 
> We lost em for $3700 at our shop...used they sell for $26-2800 max. Bring it in to our shop in Whitby if interested in brand new Fender CS as trade. Check US prices 2000-2300 used all day long we buy them all the time. Ed
> _2019s? Not a chance. Don't see anything even close to that in the PRICE GUIDE: _Gibson Custom Shop '58 Les Paul Junior Double Cut Reissue 2019 | Reverb
> 
> 
> Call them you’ll be surprised that they are selling for!
> _Don't need to call anyone. I just sent you the price guide showing what used 2019s are actually selling for these days. Best wishes._



Just for the fun of having stuff to read while cooped up inside, what’s the context of the messages?


----------



## StevieMac

MarkM said:


> StevieMac, it is quite apparent that you do not like Ed in Whitby, stay the course buddy!


I've never dealt with "Ed" previously, not knowingly anyway, but will admit that my first impression was not favourable.




colchar said:


> Is he the same guy who send people pointless messages about all of the high end guitars he has supposedly owned, or is that someone else?


No, that'd be "Mike Connely" aka "Humbucket" on kijiji. He's a hoot!




cdntac said:


> Just for the fun of having stuff to read while cooped up inside, what’s the context of the messages?


Had a 2019 Gibson CS '58 Jr posted on kijiji with the price and "no trades" clearly stated. "Ed" reached out in order to offer a CS Fender in trade. That part was fine. Insisting he was doing me a favour with the trade offer and talking out his a** about pricing was not.


----------



## bzrkrage

Fender squire affinity bass like new with padded gig bag! | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji

“Gun metal Grey”

Wonder how long it would take to remove the spray paint?
Nothing says rock’n’roll like a black(ish) guitar!!HNG^%$


----------



## cdntac

StevieMac said:


> Had a 2019 Gibson CS '58 Jr posted on kijiji with the price and "no trades" clearly stated. "Ed" reached out in order to offer a CS Fender in trade. That part was fine. Insisting he was doing me a favour with the trade offer and talking out his a** about pricing was not.


What’s his Kijiji handle? Just so I never have to deal with him.


----------



## Roryfan

Tundra are a bunch of a$$hats. Exhibit A: L&M sells this guitar for $1199, Tundra has it listed for more than 50% higher. 

FTR I’m normally not the price police & have no problem with ppl making offers, but when they act like Ed (i.e. don’t take “No” for an answer & make shit up to convince you that his lowball offer is FMV all the while his item is priced very high) it really grinds my gears. Classic used car salesman bullshit.

Fender Robert Cray Stratocaster - Rosewood Fingerboard - Inca Silver
Fender Robert Cray Stratocaster - Rosewood Fingerboard - Inca Silver | Tundra Music INC | Reverb


----------



## colchar

Roryfan said:


> Tundra are a bunch of a$$hats. Exhibit A: L&M sells this guitar for $1199, Tundra has it listed for more than 50% higher.
> 
> FTR I’m normally not the price police & have no problem with ppl making offers, but when they act like Ed (i.e. don’t take “No” for an answer & make shit up to convince you that his lowball offer is FMV all the while his item is priced very high) it really grinds my gears. Classic used car salesman bullshit.
> 
> Fender Robert Cray Stratocaster - Rosewood Fingerboard - Inca Silver
> Fender Robert Cray Stratocaster - Rosewood Fingerboard - Inca Silver | Tundra Music INC | Reverb



People should base their used prices on his new prices. That way used prices would be roughly new price at places like L&M.


----------



## sillyak

First act replacement guitar string:

New First Act Acoustic Guitar String for sale | String | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## StevieMac

Roryfan said:


> Tundra are a bunch of a$$hats. Exhibit A: L&M sells this guitar for $1199, Tundra has it listed for more than 50% higher.
> 
> FTR I’m normally not the price police & have no problem with ppl making offers, but when they act like Ed (i.e. don’t take “No” for an answer & make shit up to convince you that his lowball offer is FMV all the while his item is priced very high) it really grinds my gears. Classic used car salesman bullshit.
> 
> Fender Robert Cray Stratocaster - Rosewood Fingerboard - Inca Silver
> Fender Robert Cray Stratocaster - Rosewood Fingerboard - Inca Silver | Tundra Music INC | Reverb



To make matters even more interesting, I just received notice from kijiji that "Ed" left me a review: 2 out of 5 stars and an "unfair negotiation" comment. Negotiation? Where was I when that allegedly occurred?

Definitely an Ed McDonald (aka dick) move.


----------



## vadsy

Thanks Kij. Stupid system


----------



## colchar

StevieMac said:


> To make matters even more interesting, I just received notice from kijiji that "Ed" left me a review: 2 out of 5 stars and an "unfair negotiation" comment. Negotiation? Where was I when that allegedly occurred?
> 
> Definitely an Ed McDonald (aka dick) move.



If you still have the correspondence can you not dispute that? Maybe it might turn around on him.


----------



## Distortion

StevieMac said:


> To make matters even more interesting, I just received notice from kijiji that "Ed" left me a review: 2 out of 5 stars and an "unfair negotiation" comment. Negotiation? Where was I when that allegedly occurred?
> 
> Definitely an Ed McDonald (aka dick) move.


give him a worse review. I save that message kijiji sends out if it goes sideways. But ya its a stupid system. Commenting on someones response if there is no sale.


----------



## cdntac

Distortion said:


> give him a worse review. I save that message kijiji sends out if it goes sideways. But ya its a stupid system. Commenting on someones response if there is no sale.


It’s definitely a system that could be taken advantage of. 

If someone was left a negative review for bogus reasons, a guy could get ten of his buddies to contact the other guy (if he had something for sale) and, when allowed to give a rating, all could leave a negative review.


----------



## vadsy

cdntac said:


> It’s definitely a system that could be taken advantage of.
> 
> If someone was left a negative review for bogus reasons, a guy could get ten of his buddies to contact the other guy (if he had something for sale) and, when allowed to give a rating, all could leave a negative review.


You don’t even need buddies, how many of us have multiple Kij accounts?


----------



## StevieMac

colchar said:


> If you still have the correspondence can you not dispute that? Maybe it might turn around on him.


I did check in with kijiji and this was their worthless response: 

_Hello Steve,

Thanks for reaching out to us! I’m sorry to hear that someone left a negative review on your profile. I understand that this can be frustrating. When looking at reviews, please remember that almost all people, companies, and products online will receive a negative rating every once and a while. This is a natural part of the process, even though it may not be pleasant to receive one.

To keep the review system balanced, we’re not able to remove negative reviews. However, most users on Kijiji recognize that a small amount of bad reviews may not tell the whole story. To ensure that bad reviews won’t affect your future buying and selling on Kijiji, continue being kind, courteous, and quick to respond in your future interactions. As you receive more positive reviews, the negative review will matter less and less.


Best regards,

Rob, Kijiji Community Support_


----------



## guitarman2

vadsy said:


> You don’t even need buddies, how many of us have multiple Kij accounts?


I think cdntac was referring to those who have buddies.


----------



## StevieMac

guitarman2 said:


> I think cdntac was referring to those who have buddies.


Oh, SNAP!


----------



## player99

PM me your Kijiji name and I will give you a good review.


----------



## vadsy

guitarman2 said:


> I think cdntac was referring to those who have buddies.


I won’t argue that. Some of us just don’t know how to get along outside of this place.


----------



## StevieMac

player99 said:


> PM me your Kijiji name and I will give you a good review.


Sure, why not. The system is ridiculously flawed anyway. PM sent...


----------



## Doug Gifford

StevieMac said:


> Sure, why not. The system is ridiculously flawed anyway. PM sent...


I see you're in Gananoque, too. Hi there! I'm in the 100 block of North Street.


----------



## Distortion

way to fix it is only correspond a few times. I believe at 4 interactions the option to comment on a kijiji user starts. Just give him a couple back and forth and a phone number. If he don't call he really was not that interested and there is no threat of BS feedback.


----------



## cdntac

StevieMac said:


> Sure, why not. The system is ridiculously flawed anyway. PM sent...


Looks like you’ve not given a review based on your communication with him? Why not?

It seems to me that you have to have a few messages go back and forth before being able to leave a review. I almost bought a guitar off you last year via Kijiji. If I could I’d leave you a positive review now.


----------



## player99

cdntac said:


> Looks like you’ve not given Ed a review. Why not?


I am waiting for the review buttons or whatever. I don't see a way to do it. I remember from other conversations I have had on Kijiji that after some time Kijiji will ask me to review my interaction. Do you know how to give a review?


----------



## tdotrob

The reveiw FAQ says there needs to be 9 consecutive messages back and forth and making 2 messages in a row from one party doesn’t count towards the total. Once that is reached the review option is available to both


----------



## vadsy

Kij sends an invite to leave a review and the window expires after a while. I don’t know what the requirements are to be able to review 

edit- posted at the same time


----------



## cdntac

player99 said:


> I am waiting for the review buttons or whatever. I don't see a way to do it. I remember from other conversations I have had on Kijiji that after some time Kijiji will ask me to review my interaction. Do you know how to give a review?


I’ve received a notification from Kijiji asking me to leave a review a couple of times but haven’t done it. I clicked on what they sent me but didn’t actually do the reviews.


----------



## tdotrob

My apologies 7 messages

User Reviews | Kijiji Helpdesk


----------



## StevieMac

Doug Gifford said:


> I see you're in Gananoque, too. Hi there! I'm in the 100 block of North Street.


Hi Doug. I used to live at 85 North St (just up from the Canoe Club)!


----------



## StevieMac

cdntac said:


> Looks like you’ve not given a review based on your communication with him? Why not?


I wanted nothing else to do with the guy frankly and, since we had no actual negotiation, thought nothing more of it. My window for reviewing "Ed" ended just a few days ago however.


----------



## Doug Gifford

StevieMac said:


> Hi Doug. I used to live at 85 North St (just up from the Canoe Club)!


My kids were in the Canoe Club for years. What great thing to have at the end of the street!


----------



## player99

I left a review of 2 stars. Hahaha just kidding. 5 stars. It says it won't be active until April 13th.


----------



## RBlakeney

You need to have at least 7 messages exchanged 

so does it work to just tell people to fuck off on the first reply?

the trick is to be more blunt.


----------



## player99

RBlakeney said:


> You need to have at least 7 messages exchanged
> 
> so does it work to just tell people to fuck off on the first reply?
> 
> the trick is to be more blunt.


Good trick. If it's going south you can block them before they get enough messages in to post a review.


----------



## StevieMac

player99 said:


> I left a review of 2 stars. Hahaha just kidding. 5 stars. It says it won't be active until April 13th.


Thanks. I just became aware of _another_ member here who "Ed" left a baseless negative review for. Again, there was no negotiation, just harassment from "Ed". This guys a real piece of work!


----------



## tdotrob

The very first kijiji feedback I recieved was a 1 star review for being unfriendly.

A lady here in Edmonton had a Early 90’s JCM 900 listed for $5000 w a 900 cab.

I was looking for one and asked what her real price was. It went back and forth a bit politely eventually with her telling me it was appraised at Stangs for the $5000, that’s when I told her she was full of crap.


----------



## colchar

So if Ed sends a message and it ignored, or if he send one that is replied to but all subsequent messages are ignored, can he keep sending message himself until it reaches the threshold for reviews and then leave negative reviews?


----------



## tdotrob

colchar said:


> So if Ed sends a message and it ignored, or if he send one that is replied to but all subsequent messages are ignored, can he keep sending message himself until it reaches the threshold for reviews and then leave negative reviews?


No it’s says on the faq if one part sends multiple messages in a row it only counts as 1 message


----------



## cdntac

tdotrob said:


> The very first kijiji feedback I recieved was a 1 star review for being unfriendly.
> 
> A lady here in Edmonton had a Early 90’s JCM 900 listed for $5000 w a 900 cab.
> 
> I was looking for one and asked what her real price was. It went back and forth a bit politely eventually with her telling me it was appraised at Stangs for the $5000, that’s when I told her she was full of crap.


Well, that wasn’t very friendly. Lol

But your post made me look at this from a different angle. 

We’ve all seen how online communication can go south really quickly, be it message boards or email. 

So if you’re having a conversation via Kijiji and someone says something rude or ignorant as opposed to just ending the conversation and forgoing the sale (be it buyer or seller) because they feel they have to get that last word in — we’ll, guess what? Now you might get a negative review for being rude. 

If it was obvious that the seller of the amp wasn’t going to lower the price, what’s to gain by telling her she’s full of crap? 

Other than a negative review. 

I’m kind of leaning towards this being a good thing.


----------



## tdotrob

I was unfriendly and didn’t mind the review, she was right!


cdntac said:


> Well, that wasn’t very friendly. Lol
> 
> But your post made me look at this from a different angle.
> 
> We’ve all seen how online communication can go south really quickly, be it message boards or email.
> 
> So if you’re having a conversation via Kijiji and someone says something rude or ignorant as opposed to just ending the conversation and forgoing the sale (be it buyer or seller) because they feel they have to get that last word in — we’ll, guess what? Now you might get a negative review for being rude.
> 
> If it was obvious that the seller of the amp wasn’t going to lower the price, what’s to gain by telling her she’s full of crap?
> 
> Other than a negative review.
> 
> I’m kind of leaning towards this being a good thing.


Well my thought is,
Some kid comes along and buys her bullshit and borrows some money from his dad, and empties his bank account to pay some twat $5000 for his first tube amp when he could’ve got the same one that was listed at Stang- the place she claimed to have an appraisal from- for $1100.

As I said it was all polite till she lied about an appraisal. Believe it or not, a lot of people aren’t as knowledgeable about gear as the people on this forum are.

Now I know to tell someone to get bent before the 7th message!


----------



## StevieMac

Just received a final response from kijiji regarding my request to further assess the review posted by "Ed":

_Hello Steve,

Thanks for reaching out to us! Thank you for providing me with the necessary information. Our compliance team has concluded their investigation and as a one time courtesy, we will remove the negative review from your account's profile.

Best regards,

Rob, Kijiji Community Support

_
Thanks to folks here researching kijiji's review processes, I should be able to avoid the same situation.


----------



## Distortion

StevieMac now block him.


----------



## StevieMac

Distortion said:


> StevieMac now block him.


Already have


----------



## Verne

Okay, not Kijiji, but FB marketplace. We have 98 books advertised at $2/book. Some woman just messages says she'll take them all, and asked if we can deliver. Sure, for 98 books, we'll run them over. I'll give you $35 she says. WTF?!? Do the f***ing math lady. I think she misspelled kijiji when she went online today. DEAR GOD!!!


----------



## laristotle

StevieMac said:


> as a one time courtesy


I think that it should be a case by case policy.
What about the next kijidiot?


----------



## StevieMac

Verne said:


> Okay, not Kijiji, but FB marketplace. We have 98 books advertised at $2/book. Some woman just messages says she'll take them all, and asked if we can deliver. Sure, for 98 books, we'll run them over. I'll give you $35 she says. WTF?!? Do the f***ing math lady. I think she misspelled kijiji when she went online today. DEAR GOD!!!



Wait, my math isn't good either. So...how much would you still owe her after delivering the books then? If you don't have the exact payout amount, perhaps she could make change?


----------



## Distortion

Verne said:


> Okay, not Kijiji, but FB marketplace. We have 98 books advertised at $2/book. Some woman just messages says she'll take them all, and asked if we can deliver. Sure, for 98 books, we'll run them over. I'll give you $35 she says. WTF?!? Do the f***ing math lady. I think she misspelled kijiji when she went online today. DEAR GOD!!!


keep her messaging and you can give her a review. Something like stay away from this low ball artist. and a big one for a rating,


----------



## Verne

Can't review on FB. That's the new Kijiji now anyway, so there would be a flurry of low ratings because the lowballers feel ripped off that you declined their ridiculous offers.


----------



## torndownunit

tdotrob said:


> My apologies 7 messages
> 
> User Reviews | Kijiji Helpdesk


I was wondering what triggered those review alerts. So basically the first message someone lowballing me, or asking 'what's your lowest price on this' I should just immediately block if i don't want bad reviews then. Good to know.


----------



## tdotrob

torndownunit said:


> I was wondering what triggered those review alerts. So basically the first message someone lowballing me, or asking 'what's your lowest price on this' I should just immediately block if i don't want bad reviews then. Good to know.


Yep you pretty much have 2 replies to tell him to get bent if you want to then block haha.


----------



## troyhead

I had a vintage 8" Champ speaker up for sale a while ago on kijiji for $50 and had this conversation:

*Him:*
Hey I'll take it if you can ship to toronto

If you can do 35 I'll take It

*Me:*
$50 + 35 shipping? Yeah, that should cover it.

_*Him:*_
Haha no like I'm offering you 35 for the speaker plus shipping

_*Me:*_
No thanks

_*Him:*_
Okay I'll do 50, let me know what shipping costs and ill e transfer it

_*Me:*_
Can I get your postal code so I can get a rate?

_*Him:*_
[Provides postal code]

_*Me:*_
Ok, shipping is $21.69 for 3-day, and for 1-day it is $25.75 (also includes insurance). If you want a signature so it isn’t left at your door, they want an extra $1.75. If that’s all good, you can send an eTransfer for the total to ****@*****.com

_*Him:*_
Would you do 40 on the speaker? I'll buy it with shipping now

_*Me:*_
Seriously??

_*Him:*_
Sorry I just found a jensen, same as this for 20 locally. So if you can do 40 plus shipping I'll take it just to have one that says fender on the back. I'm sorry

_*Me:*_
I’ll do 40, but shipping is $35.

Tell you what, I’ll do free shipping.

_*Him:*_
So 50 all in How come?

_*Me:*_
No, free shipping but now the speaker is $75


That ended the messages, and the next day I sold the speaker locally for full asking price and removed the ad from kijiji. But three weeks later:

_*Him:*_
Do you still have the speaker?
_*
Me:*_
How much are you offering?
_*
Him:*_
If you can do 60 shipped I'll buy it

Shipping should be 15 dollars or so but honestly If they charge more than that I'll pay more

How much do you need

I want the champ speaker

75 shipped? Sorry bout earlier. U were right

Sorry bout being stupid earlier. The one locally turned out to be 8 ohms and not a real champ speaker. Turns out your price was fair. Im Sorry for the annoyance

_*Me:*_
It’s wasn’t annoying, it was a little bit entertaining. I know my price was fair, some people have sold the same speaker for more than double. I also mentioned the shipping prices earlier, and it was a fair bit more than $15. But it doesn’t matter because I sold it for the full asking price weeks ago.


----------



## colchar

Roryfan said:


> Tundra are a bunch of a$$hats. Exhibit A: L&M sells this guitar for $1199, Tundra has it listed for more than 50% higher.
> 
> FTR I’m normally not the price police & have no problem with ppl making offers, but when they act like Ed (i.e. don’t take “No” for an answer & make shit up to convince you that his lowball offer is FMV all the while his item is priced very high) it really grinds my gears. Classic used car salesman bullshit.
> 
> Fender Robert Cray Stratocaster - Rosewood Fingerboard - Inca Silver
> Fender Robert Cray Stratocaster - Rosewood Fingerboard - Inca Silver | Tundra Music INC | Reverb



Check out this listing:

Gibson Custom - Les Paul Custom Ebony - 2005 USED | Tundra Music INC | Reverb


How the hell do these twats stay in business?


----------



## player99

colchar said:


> Check out this listing:
> 
> Gibson Custom - Les Paul Custom Ebony - 2005 USED | Tundra Music INC | Reverb
> 
> 
> How the hell do these twats stay in business?


It must be a front for laundering mob money.


----------



## sillyak

Looks in great shape, so what $3500ish?

Where does he get $10k?


----------



## jdto

sillyak said:


> Looks in great shape, so what $3500ish?
> 
> Where does he get $10k?


----------



## colchar

sillyak said:


> Looks in great shape, so what $3500ish?


I'd love to find one for that price.





> Where does he get $10k?



My guess would be out of his arse.


----------



## cdntac

colchar said:


> Check out this listing:
> 
> Gibson Custom - Les Paul Custom Ebony - 2005 USED | Tundra Music INC | Reverb
> 
> 
> How the hell do these twats stay in business?


I’ve wondered that exact thing. I used to go into the Whitby store once or twice a year when I was in the GTA. Each time there would always be a handful of the same CS Reissue LPs hanging on the wall and all were extremely overpriced. 

Why? Who knows. 

I’ve not been in there for about two years now but I’m going to guess they’re still there.


----------



## cdntac

Verne said:


> Can't review on FB. That's the new Kijiji now anyway, so there would be a flurry of low ratings because the lowballers feel ripped off that you declined their ridiculous offers.


I recently bought something via FB Marketplace and it gave me the option of leaving a review. It was a 5* rating system. Friendliness, punctuality, payment speed and a few other things. 

The strange thing is that I only ever remember buying one thing via FB Marketplace and yet I’ve had two people review me. Lol.


----------



## Verne

I did not know there was rating on FB. I am going to have to look now. Thanks for the heads up. You obviously got the "2 for 1" rating. 

@cdntac -- Is this the rating? I found this below my name on an ad I have posted.

"Community Recommended by at least 3 out of 4 people (minimum 4 ratings)."


----------



## cdntac

Verne said:


> "Community Recommended by at least 3 out of 4 people (minimum 4 ratings)."


I’m not sure. 

If you go to your FB Marketplace page and click on the icon showing as you (I’m using the FB app — it shows a symbol for me, sell, local, vehicles, rentals and more) then click on commercial profile. That will show your ratings (if you have any). 

You can see ratings for others when looking at their ads tho FB gives people the option to turn off ratings. I just looked at a handful of random ads. 5/6 had their ratings set to “private”. Kinda defeats the purpose of ratings ....


----------



## sillyak

colchar said:


> I'd love to find one for that price.



I bought a white one at L&M for $3500, it was a Richlite fretboard one though. Better shape than that one, no dings scratches ect. Don't know what the Ebony board premium is. I bought it for my BIL who lives in a different city.


----------



## cdntac

colchar said:


> I'd love to find one for that price.
> 
> .



Here’s a LPC with a repaired headstock at a head scratching price. 

1990 Gibson Custom Guitar for sale or trade? Prs?? | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## tdotrob

cdntac said:


> Here’s a LPC with a repaired headstock at a head scratching price.
> 
> 1990 Gibson Custom Guitar for sale or trade? Prs?? | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


What would be a good price for something like this or a really well done repair, Im Curious not because I want to buy this, but I’ve had a couple headstock repaired customs come across my attention that I could’ve bought, but didn’t for other issues w the guitars.


----------



## colchar

sillyak said:


> I bought a white one at L&M for $3500, it was a Richlite fretboard one though. Better shape than that one, no dings scratches ect. Don't know what the Ebony board premium is. I bought it for my BIL who lives in a different city.



I want one without Richlite. I have to speak to someone at L&M today about a guitar he is looking into for me, so I will ask him to check out which Customs are available.


----------



## cdntac

tdotrob said:


> What would be a good price for something like this or a really well done repair, Im Curious not because I want to buy this, but I’ve had a couple headstock repaired customs come across my attention that I could’ve bought, but didn’t for other issues w the guitars.


IMO, that guy is about $800 too much but that’s just my opinion as I surely wouldn’t pay $3G for a 1990 LPC with a repaired headstock.


----------



## colchar

cdntac said:


> IMO, that guy is about $800 too much but that’s just my opinion as I surely wouldn’t pay $3G for a 1990 LPC with a repaired headstock.



Me neither. 

I have been doing searches for the past week and they are all overpriced. Norlin era ones are being sold as if they are vintage, pre custom shop ones are being sold as if they are custom shop rather than a regular production model, and actual custom shop ones have ridiculous premiums.

I was hoping that prices would start dropping due to people being out of work, but that hasn't been the case yet.


----------



## tdotrob

colchar said:


> Me neither.
> 
> I have been doing searches for the past week and they are all overpriced. Norlin era ones are being sold as if they are vintage, pre custom shop ones are being sold as if they are custom shop rather than a regular production model, and actual custom shop ones have ridiculous premiums.
> 
> I was hoping that prices would start dropping due to people being out of work, but that hasn't been the case yet.


Is this a good deal then?

1958 Gibson Les Paul in Sweet Cherry finish | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## cdntac

tdotrob said:


> Is this a good deal then?
> 
> 1958 Gibson Les Paul in Sweet Cherry finish | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


For a guitar that he only practiced at home with, it sure has taken a beating. 

Something’s a little fishy there...


----------



## Verne

Wouldn't a TRUE '58 go for more than $2k as well? I don't know Gibson very well, but that seems low to me.


----------



## tdotrob

Ya that confused me too, great condition only played at home no repairs but looks likes it’s been on the road for 15 years and only $2000


----------



## laristotle

Unique Fender Telecaster $1050
with a few upgrades










Here's the same guitar from Aliexpress?


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Unique Fender Telecaster $1050
> with a few upgrades
> 
> View attachment 303646
> 
> 
> Here's the same guitar from Aliexpress?
> 
> View attachment 303648



Someone should send him a link to your post.


----------



## Lincoln

@laristotle hard at work, even on a sunday. 

I like that center strip idea. Mind if I use it?


----------



## vadsy

certainly looks similar but some work has been done. wonder to what extent, besides what was mentioned. the real curiosity is the neck having a truss rod, at least that is what I think I see. I always thought the Ali guitars were too cheap to have one in the neck


----------



## sillyak

vadsy said:


> certainly looks similar but some work has been done. wonder to what extent, besides what was mentioned. the real curiosity is the neck having a truss rod, at least that is what I think I see. I always thought the Ali guitars were too cheap to have one in the neck


The Ali guitars have truss rods, whether they are functional or not is another question. I saw one video review where the truss rod nut was surrounded by epoxy lol.

Still you'll find no shortage of people on the internet saying "just need a good setup and they are way better than any Fender/Gibson."


----------



## High/Deaf

sillyak said:


> The Ali guitars have truss rods, whether they are functional or not is another question. I saw one video review where the truss rod nut was surrounded by epoxy lol.
> 
> Still you'll find no shortage of people on the internet saying "just need a good setup and they are way better than any Fender/Gibson."


.......especially when they're trying to unload the POS a couple weeks later. Then it's a stellar guitar - which begs the question "why the hell you selling it?"


----------



## bzrkrage

tdotrob said:


> Is this a good deal then?
> 
> 1958 Gibson Les Paul in Sweet Cherry finish | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


Gone now. How many days before the “Just bought it, it’s not for me” buyer remorse Jiji sale?


----------



## tdotrob

bzrkrage said:


> Gone now. How many days before the “Just bought it, it’s not for me” buyer remorse Jiji sale?


Ya there was something not right about that whole thing, especially where it said no repairs but a pic where it shows what appeared to be a big crack in the headstock. So maybe, no repairs....yet..... but needs one lol


----------



## Doug Gifford

Love this one:

Skull Knobs For Your Guitar | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

_You've gone through life thinking you play heavy metal music, but guess what? You don't. Your music is light and soft. Why? Because you don't have these.

SKULL KNOBS

These are metal skull knobs that go on your guitar, guaranteed to make your music heavier, meaner, harder, and more turgid. They aren't regular, anatomical skulls: These are angry skulls. Furious. They're angry about Corona Virus. They're angry about Climate Change. They're angry about televangelists. They're angry about income inequality. They have a fiery ember of rage in their black souls and you can tell because their eyes are red. Also, they hate you.

Metal skull knobs. Stop making excuses. Be a man and buy them.

Also, if you try to lowball me, these skulls will murder your family. I won't be able to stop them. They'll just do it._


----------



## High/Deaf

Devin wrote a song about posers like that /\ /\ /\ - just before he imploded SYL. Features Biff Naked on vox.


----------



## knight_yyz

So I just spent about an hour with a guy on kijiji, wants me to make him a harness but doesn't trust me to mail it to him. Told him doesn't really matter, 1 harness doesn't make or break the bank. Then he says he wants testimonials. I told him sure no problem, i get them all the time! :eye roll: who the heck sends testimonials to Kijiji sellers?


----------



## Verne

If he doesn't trust, why the living FU*K is he dealing on kijiji?!?


----------



## laristotle

knight_yyz said:


> who the heck sends testimonials to Kijiji sellers?


_'I turn the knob one way, volume goes up! I turn it the other way, volume goes down! Simply magical!!'



































_


----------



## colchar

The Ed guy that we're talking about, is his name Ed McDonald?


----------



## wayne086

cdntac said:


> Here’s a LPC with a repaired headstock at a head scratching price.
> 
> 1990 Gibson Custom Guitar for sale or trade? Prs?? | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Its that IDIOT Bobby Boucher from smith falls ,first time he tried to pass it off as mint and someone called him on it.


----------



## Doug Gifford

wayne086 said:


> Its that IDIOT Bobby Boucher from smith falls ,first time he tried to pass it off as mint and someone called him on it.


I see a lot of Kijiji ads for LP copies from Smiths Falls. That guy?


----------



## StevieMac

colchar said:


> The Ed guy that we're talking about, is his name Ed McDonald?


Just saw this now. Yes, the "Ed" I referred to previously was Ed McDonald aka Scuzzy McGoogan


----------



## colchar

StevieMac said:


> Just saw this now. Yes, the "Ed" I referred to previously was Ed McDonald aka Scuzzy McGoogan



K. I asked because for some fucking reason I am linked with him on LinkedIn. No idea why.


----------



## wayne086

Doug Gifford said:


> I see a lot of Kijiji ads for LP copies from Smiths Falls. That guy?


Yup! That's the same douche bag.


----------



## bzrkrage

PaperJamz Amp | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## dmc69

It's not Kijiji, but in lieu of creating a new thread, this is a "WTF @ Facebook" post. This is Customer Service 101 folks.


----------



## player99

colchar said:


> K. I asked because for some fucking reason I am linked with him on LinkedIn. No idea why.


You're in the same anger management group.


----------



## vadsy

player99 said:


> You're in the same anger management group.


It clearly ain’t working


----------



## laristotle

Pandemic Pricing $4,000,000.00

_People out here thinking someone is actually gonna come to their house and buy a guitar you coughed all over for nearly full retail.

GTFOH. Silly.

Nobody is coming to your house without some incentive to do it. Like a really good deal on that guitar you have to sell.

I hate to break this to you but your guitar is now worth 50% of what you think it is.

Your pool of available buyers just shrank down to a few people with money in the bank atm, which isn't many people. So errr...

The reason is simple. Ain’t nobody allowed to go outside and people are losing their jobs so they also have no money. So go ahead and try to get $1500 for your Standard Strat, but you’re just pissing in the wind.

EDIT: When you reply to me to tell me I'm wrong and that I should kill myself, be aware that I'm both laughing (quite literally out loud) and posting your response for other people to also laugh out loud, or any way they see fit;-) Stay classy kids;-)_


----------



## tdotrob

laristotle said:


> Pandemic Pricing $4,000,000.00
> 
> _People out here thinking someone is actually gonna come to their house and buy a guitar you coughed all over for nearly full retail.
> 
> GTFOH. Silly.
> 
> Nobody is coming to your house without some incentive to do it. Like a really good deal on that guitar you have to sell.
> 
> I hate to break this to you but your guitar is now worth 50% of what you think it is.
> 
> Your pool of available buyers just shrank down to a few people with money in the bank atm, which isn't many people. So errr...
> 
> The reason is simple. Ain’t nobody allowed to go outside and people are losing their jobs so they also have no money. So go ahead and try to get $1500 for your Standard Strat, but you’re just pissing in the wind.
> 
> EDIT: When you reply to me to tell me I'm wrong and that I should kill myself, be aware that I'm both laughing (quite literally out loud) and posting your response for other people to also laugh out loud, or any way they see fit;-) Stay classy kids;-)_


What a pompous asshole thing to say.

Probably one of the guys offering less than $500 for American Strats
Les Pauls and thinking he is cool because of covid people owe him to give away their intstruments. I’m guessing it’s a Teacher of some sort, maybe post secondary seems most of them would feel that entitled.


----------



## davetcan

tdotrob said:


> What a pompous asshole thing to say.
> 
> Probably one of the guys offering less than $500 for American Strats
> Les Pauls and thinking he is cool because of covid people owe him to give away their intstruments. I’m guessing it’s a Teacher of some sort, maybe post secondary seems most of them would feel that entitled.


Count on it. One of the reasons I never sell on Kijiji  Having said that I've had some good experiences over the years buying stuff there.


----------



## tdotrob

davetcan said:


> Count on it. One of the reasons I never sell on Kijiji  Having said that I've had some good experiences over the years buying stuff there.


I buy and sell on kijiji and i just ignore the super low ballers mostly with a polite no thank you.

But to go and post about how people should feel obligated to give away their instruments because it’s a pandemic, that’s a different kind of sleaze all together.


----------



## Verne

Then he waits a couple months and puts them back up for more than he paid and what the original asking was to start with. He's perfecting a used car sales persona.


----------



## vokey design

tdotrob said:


> What a pompous asshole thing to say.
> 
> Probably one of the guys offering less than $500 for American Strats
> Les Pauls and thinking he is cool because of covid people owe him to give away their intstruments. I’m guessing it’s a Teacher of some sort, maybe post secondary seems most of them would feel that entitled.


Shitting on people who actually care for others? I don’t understand you people.


----------



## cdntac

tdotrob said:


> I’m guessing it’s a Teacher of some sort, maybe post secondary seems most of them would feel that entitled.


Well that’s quite the assumption.


----------



## laristotle

cdntac said:


> Well that’s quite the assumption.


He probably just forgot the smiley at the end.


----------



## tdotrob

cdntac said:


> Well that’s quite the assumption.


It was a joke mostly


----------



## vadsy

tdotrob said:


> It was a joke mostly


Did you use a smiley emoji?


----------



## tdotrob

vadsy said:


> Did you use a smiley emoji?


I don’t know how. I don’t mind just leaving it out there no smiley and letting it roll.


----------



## vadsy

tdotrob said:


> I don’t know how. I don’t mind just leaving it out there no smiley and letting it roll.


that I respect


----------



## tdotrob

vokey design said:


> Shitting on people who actually care for others? I don’t understand you people.


Who’s that? The guy who’s trying to shame people for not taking his steal of an offer or the teachers? It was mostly a joke


----------



## vokey design

tdotrob said:


> Who’s that? The guy who’s trying to shame people for not taking his steal of an offer or the teachers? It was mostly a joke


I was referring to the teacher comment.


----------



## jdto

I have noticed some pretty crazy high pricing on the old Kij lately


----------



## tdotrob

vokey design said:


> I was referring to the teacher comment.


 Oh ya, I hear ya. We probably have very different experiences concerning caring teachers.


----------



## vokey design

tdotrob said:


> Oh ya, I hear ya. We probably have very different experiences concerning caring teachers.


I am married to one, after 15 years in a trade I am currently acquiring my teaching certificate lol. So I guess so.


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> I have noticed some pretty crazy high pricing on the old Kij lately



Probably people needing money and hoping to cash in on gear not realizing that it is a buyer's market.


----------



## Verne

It's only worth that much if somebody will pay it. I still use the 70% of new if it's not really that new. I have never priced my stuff at retail, or higher. Granted, it's never gotten to where retail was closed like it is now. Still, I wouldn't pay more than retail, let alone retail pricing on a 2nd hand purchase. Unless it was boxed and sealed from factory. Then I might pay closer to actual new pricing.


----------



## laristotle

Ernie Ball Music Man EVH Van Halen 1993 Autographed by EVH $24,995
_This ‘As-new’ condition Ernie Ball Music Man Edward Van Halen Guitar – Purple (1993), once owned by Eddie Van Halen, autographed and given to his Golf Professional as a Christmas present. The guitar has only ever been played by Eddie. The guitar has spent the all of its life (26 years) stored in the original guitar case, except for a period time while being displayed in an enclosed display case for 5 years._


----------



## Frenchy99

laristotle said:


> Ernie Ball Music Man EVH Van Halen 1993 Autographed by EVH $24,995
> _This ‘As-new’ condition Ernie Ball Music Man Edward Van Halen Guitar – Purple (1993), once owned by Eddie Van Halen, autographed and given to his Golf Professional as a Christmas present. The guitar has only ever been played by Eddie. The guitar has spent the all of its life (26 years) stored in the original guitar case, except for a period time while being displayed in an enclosed display case for 5 years._


Worth at least 29,995.00$ !

Bargain !


----------



## Doug Gifford

Frenchy99 said:


> Worth at least 29,995.00$ !
> 
> Bargain !


I'm still looking for Bing Crosby's microphone. What do you figure that would be worth today?


----------



## colchar

WTF is this guy on?

1969 Traynor Bass Master YBA-1 | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Eyeban Ezz

I suspect that Bing Crosby's microphone would go for more $$$ than Patti Smith's Mars bar... or was that Marianne Faithful... I don't even remember.


----------



## laristotle

HANDMADE STELLA GUITAR MADE IN USA JAPANESE PICKUPS $359
_THIS GUITAR IS A BLUES MACHINE_


----------



## faracaster

laristotle said:


> HANDMADE STELLA GUITAR MADE IN USA JAPANESE PICKUPS $359
> _THIS GUITAR IS A BLUES MACHINE_



Oh yeah....The Bridal Path bluesman.


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> HANDMADE STELLA GUITAR MADE IN USA JAPANESE PICKUPS $359
> _THIS GUITAR IS A BLUES MACHINE_


Shut up and take my money! It's like a homemade prototype for the Gretsch Rancher.


----------



## laristotle

I've read threads about experiences like this. First time for me.
My ad and the response.
I had to throw a touch of David in there (for those that know).


















No follow up.


----------



## laristotle

Very good condition guitar case $60


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Verne said:


> It's only worth that much if somebody will pay it. I still use the 70% of new if it's not really that new. I have never priced my stuff at retail, or higher. Granted, it's never gotten to where retail was closed like it is now. Still, I wouldn't pay more than retail, let alone retail pricing on a 2nd hand purchase. Unless it was boxed and sealed from factory. Then I might pay closer to actual new pricing.


Retails isn't "closed" though you can get anything you want from L&M still (the main price reference in Canada) . You just can't go into the store and try it first.



colchar said:


> WTF is this guy on?
> 
> 1969 Traynor Bass Master YBA-1 | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Comes with a free case of hand sanitizer the dude and his buddy can't seem to move.


----------



## dmc69

Don't buy this new, cheaper, upscale model from L&M. Buy this used one with minor upgrades instead!


----------



## BlueRocker

Yamaha numbers are weird. I used to have an FG-580 I'd gladly pay twice that asking price to get back.


----------



## laristotle

Vintage Gibson Les Paul Deluxe Truss Rod Cover $200


----------



## dmc69

How to negotiate 101. The last part by me is totally not necessary but I've had it with these entitled idiots. The Taylor 214ce-dlx is a nearly $2k guitar. Sells used for around $1100-$1250. He wants his $300 Washburn to be worth $900.


----------



## rollingdam

Someone has been drinking too much Jack Daniels

"Jack Daniels" Peavey electric guitar for sale | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

rollingdam said:


> Someone has been drinking too much Jack Daniels
> 
> "Jack Daniels" Peavey electric guitar for sale | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



"Paid $1500us". Yeah right, sure you did.

And if you actually did, I hope whoever sold it to you at least bought you dinner before fucking you. I mean it is the polite thing to do right?


----------



## bzrkrage

rollingdam said:


> Someone has been drinking too much Jack Daniels
> 
> "Jack Daniels" Peavey electric guitar for sale | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji





colchar said:


> "Paid $1500us". Yeah right, sure you did.
> 
> And if you actually did, I hope whoever sold it to you at least bought you dinner before fucking you. I mean it is the polite thing to do right?


I had the maple cap version, best $125 guitar I owned.


----------



## dmc69

You think this guy has multiple accounts and rates himself? He's got 17 nearly identical ratings from 2 supposed people. Never mind that he has a Gibson LP GT listed for the price of a LP Custom.


----------



## laristotle

_Bass played by me! | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
Bass played and stickered by me, I now give you the honor to buy! $40000 is a good deal for you!_


----------



## laristotle

Fender precision Bass guitar for sale $550
_Makes a buzzing sound Selling AS IS. 550.obo Please check the serial number before any inquiries._


















I sent him a response;


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Fender precision Bass guitar for sale $550
> _Makes a buzzing sound Selling AS IS. 550.obo Please check the serial number before any inquiries._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent him a response;
> 
> View attachment 311608



Dude really needs to describe the buzzing sound. It is hum from pickups, or fret buzz?


----------



## rollingdam

AWESOME CONDITION- 2 guitar pics | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Verne

That Apple pick is nice, but I prefer the udder one.


----------



## Farmboyjo

Just something off about the pic versus the title...


----------



## laristotle

Paul Reed Smith SE Angelus A-50E Acoustic Electric Guitar $1,400

L&M
Paul Reed Smith SE A50E Angelus $1169


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> Paul Reed Smith SE Angelus A-50E Acoustic Electric Guitar $1,400
> 
> L&M
> Paul Reed Smith SE A50E Angelus $1169
> 
> View attachment 313534


but Larry, this is the fabled “Laura Palmer” edition.....


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> Paul Reed Smith SE Angelus A-50E Acoustic Electric Guitar $1,400
> 
> L&M
> Paul Reed Smith SE A50E Angelus $1169
> 
> View attachment 313534


But with the tax, you would only be paying $80 more than list.


----------



## bzrkrage

Squier & Behringer....$800!
Tell ‘im he’s dreamin’!


----------



## vadsy

and with a single star review. How can you go wrong?


----------



## Verne

FB marketplace, not kijiji. Hand painted Curt Kobain on a Yamaha guitar. It's the orientation of his head that should have had more thought put into it.


----------



## bzrkrage

High hopes, like his avatar.


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> and with a single star review. How can you go wrong?


Jamie : “Unfriendly” “unfair negotiation”


----------



## colchar

Verne said:


> FB marketplace, not kijiji. Hand painted Curt Kobain on a Yamaha guitar. It's the orientation of his head that should have had more thought put into it.



I'd buy that because I couldn't stand Cobain.


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> I'd buy that because I couldn't stand Cobain.


you totally should. That would really show him


----------



## troyhead

Another Facebook marketplace oddity. This guy (Willie Wonka... 1 friend on his Facebook profile, so likely very trustworthy) is looking to trade his Jim Root Strat. We had the following conversation:


----------



## bzrkrage

Looks like buddy “upped his game” now $1000. (also reported him for ....well, being a Kijidiot.)











bzrkrage said:


> Squier & Behringer....$800!
> Tell ‘im he’s dreamin’!
> View attachment 314462


----------



## player99

GIB tO mE yOuR mUnY I r ReTaRdEd


----------



## bzrkrage

player99 said:


> GIB tO mE yOuR mUnY I r ReTaRdEd


 well, Jamie “1-star”tard-boy got his ad pulled& now has it for $450.... still too much imo


----------



## cdntac

Looks like a deal at this price considering it’s gonna go up in value quite a bit in 2022! 

1972/3 Gibson Les Paul 9.5 Condition. 100% original READ ADD | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

cdntac said:


> Looks like a deal at this price considering it’s gonna go up in value quite a bit in 2022!
> 
> 1972/3 Gibson Les Paul 9.5 Condition. 100% original READ ADD | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji



Sometimes you really have to wonder what the fuck is wrong with people.


----------



## cdntac

colchar said:


> Sometimes you really have to wonder what the fuck is wrong with people.


I’d love to know what “1960’s quality Les Paul” he’s played. Lol.


----------



## Milkman

bzrkrage said:


> well, Jamie “1-star”tard-boy got his ad pulled& now has it for $450.... still too much imo
> View attachment 315724


I love it when people try to sell Squiers or Epis and the ad says Fender or Gibson. 

Nothing wrong with Squiers and Epis. I have both in my room. But they are what they are and gilding the lilly by conveniently glossing by the actual name on the headstock (how ever important that may be to you) seems a bit.....misleading.


----------



## colchar

Milkman said:


> I love it when people try to sell Squiers or Epis and the ad says Fender or Gibson.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Squiers and Epis. I have both in my room. But they are what they are and gilding the lilly by conveniently glossing by the actual name on the headstock (how ever important that may be to you) seems a bit.....misleading.



Yeah them and the ones who tag their ad with the name of every manufacturer they can think of are a pain in the ass.


----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> I love it when people try to sell Squiers or Epis and the ad says Fender or Gibson.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Squiers and Epis. I have both in my room. But they are what they are and gilding the lilly by conveniently glossing by the actual name on the headstock (how ever important that may be to you) seems a bit.....misleading.


They are also usually the ones championing the idea that this guitar is better than any Gibson/Fender they've ever played ----- and better than all the ones they haven't as well.


And yet, they still use those horrible G/F brandnames to promote and/or get attention for their 'not a G/F' sale. Weird inconsistencies there.


----------



## Doug Gifford

High/Deaf said:


> …And yet, they still use those horrible G/F brandnames to promote and/or get attention for their 'not a G/F' sale. Weird inconsistencies there.


To be fair, my epi dot had the word "Gibson" on the truss rod cover.


----------



## knight_yyz

1969 Fender Strat for 6k...?? 1 pic, no write up. 
www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/602526340574995/


----------



## knight_yyz

LOL, at the Behringer amp. You can pick those up on yahoo for 5 bucks all day long on Yahoo Japan. 

Maybe a bit late to the party, but somewhere someone asked how to get a rating on Kijiji. You have to exchange 7 messages. If you exchange 7 messages and there is no response after 72 hours, both parties are emailed and asked to evaluate the other. I had no idea so the goofball I was talking about a few pages back who wanted testimonials? Left me negative feedback. He didn't like the fact I would not budge on my price. Sorry but there is no markup on a guitar harness. Parts cost x dollars plus labour. Don't like it? Go buy the pots at L&M and tell me what kind of deal you got. So I deleted the account and made a new one with a new email address. 

So if you want to piss people off send them at least 4 messages and hope they reply to you. Then be a total dick.


----------



## knight_yyz

Another dreamer... 899 new at L&M

www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2549003831979951/

LOL and there is a YCV 80 for 480!! by another seller


----------



## cdntac

knight_yyz said:


> LOL, at the Behringer amp. You can pick those up on yahoo for 5 bucks all day long on Yahoo Japan.
> 
> Maybe a bit late to the party, but somewhere someone asked how to get a rating on Kijiji. You have to exchange 7 messages. If you exchange 7 messages and there is no response after 72 hours, both parties are emailed and asked to evaluate the other. I had no idea so the goofball I was talking about a few pages back who wanted testimonials? Left me negative feedback. He didn't like the fact I would not budge on my price. Sorry but there is no markup on a guitar harness. Parts cost x dollars plus labour. Don't like it? Go buy the pots at L&M and tell me what kind of deal you got. So I deleted the account and made a new one with a new email address.
> 
> So if you want to piss people off send them at least 4 messages and hope they reply to you. Then be a total dick.


Therein lies the drawback to Kijiji ratings — you don’t even know if you’re going to get one because they’re not posted until after the (whatever # of days) review window closes. 

You could give someone a good review and when the window closes you could only then find out they gave you a negative one.


----------



## bzrkrage

$12000. Is it me or is he “out to lunch”?


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> $12000. Is it me or is he “out to lunch”?
> View attachment 316582
> View attachment 316584



High as a fucking kite.


----------



## colchar

What the fuck is wrong with these people?


Fender Deluxe Reverb | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Traynor guitar mate | Amps & Pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## Verne

With that Traynor guy's way of pricing, I am sitting on some very expensive amps and cab. Easily worth $8000 (maybe more!?!) according to his ideals. WOW. I am nearly rich.


----------



## player99

See this is why we need police reform. Cops are out beating up people when they should be beating up this $1000 Traynor guy.


----------



## laristotle

KENNY ROGERS SIGNED GUITAR $800


----------



## bzrkrage

Update:









Now $300........still too much.


bzrkrage said:


> Squier & Behringer....$800!
> Tell ‘im he’s dreamin’!
> View attachment 314462





bzrkrage said:


> Looks like buddy “upped his game” now $1000. (also reported him for ....well, being a Kijidiot.)
> View attachment 315686





bzrkrage said:


> well, Jamie “1-star”tard-boy got his ad pulled& now has it for $450.... still too much imo
> View attachment 315724


----------



## JBFairthorne

Geez...getting Covid from that may be he least of your worries. I wouldn’t want it in my car.


----------



## colchar

JBFairthorne said:


> Geez...getting Covid from that may be he least of your worries. I wouldn’t want it in my car.



Touching that would be the gear equivalent of raw dogging a stripper.


----------



## sillyak

cdntac said:


> Looks like a deal at this price considering it’s gonna go up in value quite a bit in 2022!
> 
> 1972/3 Gibson Les Paul 9.5 Condition. 100% original READ ADD | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji



This guy has been posting that guitar off and on for over a year. Always the same description. 

"All Les Paul's appreciate huge once they are 50" but also every LP made after mine is trash.

Some people are delusional, nice enough guitar, if he researched the market and priced it right he would sell it just fine.


----------



## nbs2005

My own personal Kijiji WTF. I'm selling my 2009 Saab 9-3 with 265K km on the clock for $1000 bucks. It runs, drives, the whole nine yards. Yes there are some issues and it will need brakes for safety (I'm throwing the parts, was going to do it but changed my mind). I just want it gone as we're going to try the one car thing. 

Here's an exchange with someone. 










I just told you $1000 bucks is fair. I'm not going to reply. I'd rather give it away then sell it to this knob. I may have to redo the ad and ask for more money so I can let people 'win'

Kijiji is a funny place.


----------



## laristotle

A few years back, a friend was telling me about his experience with selling his car.

Ad - 'Brakes are shot. Needs to be towed'.
Potential Buyer - 'I'd like to buy this. I'll bring my plates with me to drive it home'.
Seller - 'The ad states that it needs to be towed. No brakes!'
PB - 'Well, I'll go slow then and my friend will be following me'.
S - 'What don't you understand about the term, No Brakes!'
This went on for a few more emails then he just blocked him.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## bzrkrage

Well now, I don’t reckon that them thar DJ’s are muuuuz-ickle like, but Dang if the ******* light stand and the flag work for me!
“Devil went down to Georgia “ 24/7!


----------



## bzrkrage

head stock repair.
Vintage 59 les Paul junior | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Milkman

bzrkrage said:


> head stock repair.
> Vintage 59 les Paul junior | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 321015
> View attachment 321016
> View attachment 321017



Holy shit that's nasty.


----------



## Diablo

bzrkrage said:


> head stock repair.
> Vintage 59 les Paul junior | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 321015
> View attachment 321016
> View attachment 321017


All original he said


----------



## bzrkrage

Squier “Korean” strat


----------



## Distortion

bzrkrage said:


> Not one string put on right.
> 
> Squier “Korean” strat
> View attachment 322665
> 
> View attachment 322666


----------



## sakana

I have never seen those tuners on anything but bottom feeder models.


----------



## bzrkrage

I liked the way the strings have actually pulled the nut front the neck.


sakana said:


> I have never seen those tuners on anything but bottom feeder models.


E series from Japan. But. Hey, it does have a " Made in Korea" sticker. So it must be legit! 😆


----------



## laristotle

bzrkrage said:


> E series from Japan. But. Hey, it does have a " Made in Korea" sticker. So it must be legit! 😆


' Made in Korea' is on the face as well. Under Squier.


----------



## Verne

I've had 2 E series from Korea. That looks legit............save for the string job and the nut. The sticker, never had it on either of mine, so either mine had worn off, or somebody added that one. I have an E10 and had an E9 series. Some were good and some were not quite as good. Could be a good modding platform and $260 is about spot on for the E9. The E10 are more sought after.


----------



## sakana

My E series is MIJ and did not have those tuners. I'm sure the one pictured is genuine, I was not doubting that, but I always avoided models with those low end tuners. Easy enough to change and I speak solely for myself.


----------



## laristotle

Looking to Trade for a Electric GUITAR | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
_Need a new hobby, pick up Rocksmith and cable. Got 420 Green for trade. _


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Looking to Trade for a Electric GUITAR | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> _Need a new hobby, pick up Rocksmith and cable. Got 420 Green for trade. _



Good lord.


----------



## player99

Own a piece of guitar history.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar

player99 said:


> Own a piece of guitar history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca



Wants $500 cash for it, but will trade for a Les Paul? That dumb cunt is on meth.


----------



## colchar

Duplicate.


----------



## bzrkrage

So, if I own something, then I want to sell it, does that make it instantly vintage?


----------



## bzrkrage

Ummmm.
Kijidiot alert











I mean, Debbies do come with 2 Mics, stands & “2 amps”, but $1200?!? Out to lunch imo.


----------



## bzrkrage

Funny.....


----------



## Dorian2

bzrkrage said:


> Funny.....
> View attachment 324873


I was browsing around for maybe the 2nd time on Facebook marketplace here in Edmonton just yesterday. I spotted that Shure that you posted previously and checked the price as well. Looks to me like the Facebook crowd is the Kijiji crowd with a different name. Some pretty brutal pricing out there for used shit lately. Saw one used Martin listed at retail price FFS. People have gone crazy.


----------



## laristotle

Vintage guitar hard case fur lined made in Japan $149


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> Vintage guitar hard case fur lined made in Japan $149
> 
> View attachment 324958


I don't know. Looks like real teddy bear fur to me.


----------



## rollingdam

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

Hard Shell Guitar Case $30


----------



## sakana

calling that a 'hard' case is really stretching it, I have a couple of those and frankly they are slightly stronger than a gig bag.


----------



## Waldo97

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bw66

Waldo97 said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


If it plays well, that's an excellent price for a fretless baritone trumpet.


----------



## StevieMac

Nothing sketchy here: Gibson Lespaul guitar | Guitars | Kawartha Lakes | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

Roland micro-cube, $400


----------



## laristotle

@mike_oxbig 
I recently read about you being upset at this site and said that you'll delete your threads, however,
can you reconsider that? This thread for instance? 237 pages that can't be found because of the title?


----------



## laristotle

@mike_oxbig 
Tnx mon, you're a sweetheart.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> Roland micro-cube, $400
> 
> View attachment 327192



You're paying for his copy/paste ability. There ain't nobody who can copy a website write up and paste it like that guy. He's a true artist.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> You're paying for his copy/paste ability


lol

Did a little googlin' to find something longer. Found this instead;










_Date Listed: 23-Nov-11
Price: $900
Address: Moncton, MB, Canada

Do you like shoveling snow? Then stop reading this and go back to your pushups and granola because you are not someone that I want to talk to.

Let’s face it, we live in a place that attracts snow like Magnetic Hill attracts cars, only that ain’t an illusion out there. That’s 12 inches of snow piling up and, oh, what’s that sound? Why it’s the snow plow and it’s here to let you know that it hates you and all the time you spent to shovel your driveway. Did you want to get out of your house today? Were you expecting to get to work on time? Or even this week

You gave it your best shot. You tried to shovel by yourself and I respect you for that. I did it, my parents did it, some of my best friends did it. But deep down inside, we all wanted to murder that neighbor with the snowblower who was finished and on his second beer while you were still trying to throw snow over a snowbank taller than you are.

So, here we are. You could murder your neighbour, which could ensure that you won’t need to shovel a driveway for 25 to life, but there are downsides to that too. What to do?

Here’s the deal. I have a snow blower and I want you to own it. I can tell you’re serious about this. It’s like I can almost see you: sitting there, your legs are probably crossed and your left hand is on your chin. Am I right? How’d I do that? The same way that I know that YOU ARE GOING TO BUY THIS SNOWBLOWER

I want you to experience the rush that comes with smashing through a snowdrift and blowing that mother trucker out of the way. The elation of seeing the snow plow come back down your street and watching the look of despair as your OTHER neighbour gets his shovel out once more while you kick back with a hot cup of joe (you don’t have a drinking problem like that other guy).

Here’s what you do. You go to the bank. You collect $900. You get your buddy with a truck and you drive over here. You give me some cold hard cash and I give you a machine that will mess up a snowbank sumthin’ fierce. I’ve even got the manual for it, on account of I bought it brand new and I don’t throw that kind of thing away. Don’t want to pay me $900? Convince me. Send me an offer and I’ll either laugh at you and you’ll never hear back from me or I’ll counter.

You want a snow blower. You need a snow blower.

This isn’t some entry level snow blower that is just gonna move the snow two feet away. This is an 11 HP Briggs and Stratton machine of snow doom that will cut a 29 inch path of pure ecstasy. And it’s only 4 years old. I dare you to find a harder working 4 year old. My niece is five and she gets tired and cranky after just a few minutes of shoveling. This guy just goes and goes and goes

You know what else? I greased it every year to help keep the water off it and the body in as good as shape as possible. It’s greasier than me when I was 13, and that’s saying something.

You know how many speeds it has? Six forward and two in reverse. It goes from “leisurely” slow up to “light speed”. Seriously, I’ve never gone further than five because it terrifies me. I kid you not, you could probably commute to work with it dragging you.

You know what else is crappy about clearing snow in the morning? That you have to do it in the dark. Well, not anymore! It has a halogen headlight that will light your way like some kind of moveable lighthouse (only better, because lighthouses won’t clear your driveway).

Oh, and since it’s the 21st century, this snow blower comes with an electric starter. Just plug that sucker in, push the button, and get ready to punch snow in the throat. If you want to experience what life was like in olden days, it comes with a back-up cord you could pull to start it, but forget that. The reason you’re getting this fearsome warrior was for the convenience, so why make it harder on yourself?

By this point, you’re probably wondering why I would sell my snowblower since the first snowpocalypse is upon us today. I’ll tell you why: because I heard it was time for you to man up and harness some mighty teeth and claws and chew your way to freedom, that’s why.

This is my snow blower. Make it your snow blower._


----------



## laristotle

Vintage Guitar Pick - Fender Thin California Style (Candy Apple) $10


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Vintage Guitar Pick - Fender Thin California Style (Candy Apple) $10
> 
> View attachment 327589



Ok, you spent $13,000 on an early 60s ES330, another $600 on a period correct pickup switch tip, $5000 on an old Fender Bassman, $1400 on a Klon and you're going to risk f$#king that all up by using a modern pick?

shudder.....


----------



## laristotle

Guitar case $200


----------



## MarkM

Jeez they have appreciated, bought [email protected]$75 ea when I moved 7 years ago!


----------



## mhammer

Not so much a WTF as a maybe-you-oughta-wait-on-that-for-a-while. Somebody posted an ad on Otttawa Kijiji for a used harmonica. It would appear to be some very good Hohner unit, but who would buy a 2nd-hand harmonica these days? Can you play harmonica with an N95 mask?


----------



## StevieMac

What am I missing here? Early 90's plaintop Standard w/ non-original hsc. Clean, sure, but am I out of touch with pricing on these?: 1991 Gibson Les Paul Standard Cherry Sunburst MINT | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## BlueRocker

StevieMac said:


> What am I missing here? Early 90's plaintop Standard w/ non-original hsc. Clean, sure, but am I out of touch with pricing on these?: 1991 Gibson Les Paul Standard Cherry Sunburst MINT | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


A 91 will never be "vintage" - go buy a new one for that kind of cash.


----------



## tdotrob

StevieMac said:


> What am I missing here? Early 90's plaintop Standard w/ non-original hsc. Clean, sure, but am I out of touch with pricing on these?: 1991 Gibson Les Paul Standard Cherry Sunburst MINT | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


But All the good wood was used up between 1990-1993! Get it, there is no more good wood hahaha!!


----------



## StevieMac

tdotrob said:


> But All the good wood was used up between 1990-1993! Get it, there is no more good wood hahaha!!


I was not aware of this situation prior to reading the listing. That singular fact easily explains the price of the guitar then. Thanks for clarifying. 😄


----------



## jdto

StevieMac said:


> What am I missing here? Early 90's plaintop Standard w/ non-original hsc. Clean, sure, but am I out of touch with pricing on these?: 1991 Gibson Les Paul Standard Cherry Sunburst MINT | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


I always see really high pricing on Ottawa Kijiji, for some reason. But I have noticed a lot of crazy high prices lately all over the place. And people are trying to pass off 90s gear as “vintage” these days.


----------



## player99

jdto said:


> I always see really high pricing on Ottawa Kijiji, for some reason. But I have noticed a lot of crazy high prices lately all over the place. And people are trying to pass off 90s gear as “vintage” these days.


I saw a vintage CD player advertised.


----------



## bzrkrage

Just clean the damn thing before selling, you big slob!


----------



## Verne

Facebook, but really?! Traynor Studio mate 10 for $200





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Guncho

jdto said:


> I always see really high pricing on Ottawa Kijiji, for some reason. But I have noticed a lot of crazy high prices lately all over the place. And people are trying to pass off 90s gear as “vintage” these days.


I always see the best deals in Ottawa and Guelph. Poor university students selling guitars for food?


----------



## jdto

Guncho said:


> I always see the best deals in Ottawa and Guelph. Poor university students selling guitars for food?


We must be looking at different gear


----------



## Diablo

I like this one on FB....a replica LP for $500....fair enough, but he says it’s made in america.












__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## CoolBass

Blind Dog said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/used/lis...es-double-neck-acousticelectric-busuyi-guitar
> 
> Not _kijiji wtf_ -- but I didn't see starting a, _'Sweetwater gtfooh!'_ thread.











I saw this on Kijiji


----------



## Electraglide

CoolBass said:


> View attachment 330029
> 
> I saw this on Kijiji


About 2 years ago. Haven't seen Blind Dog on here for quite a while, he must be out riding. That being said, here's another one. Strange.


Amazon.com


----------



## laristotle

Silvertone 1960's Moserite Electric Guitar $1,490


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> Silvertone 1960's Moserite Electric Guitar $1,490
> 
> View attachment 330164


Maybe there’s $1300 worth of crack in the case pocket? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Last week I sold some extra parts on Kijiji that were brand new unopened. Met the guy, it was fine, he even commented that it was a good deal. So afterward when Kijiji asked me to rate him I said 5 stars. The prick turned around and gave me 1 star in return.


----------



## nnieman

laristotle said:


> Silvertone 1960's Moserite Electric Guitar $1,490
> 
> View attachment 330164


He’s got the decimal in the wrong spot.
$149 sounds about right.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Silvertone 1960's Moserite Electric Guitar $1,490
> 
> View attachment 330164


Sad thing is someone will buy it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Silvertone 1960's Moserite Electric Guitar $1,490
> 
> View attachment 330164


Going by ebay and reverb that might not be too high a price tho it would be better with one of these cases. That would up the price a bit.
















Silvertone Electric Guitars for sale | eBay


Get the best deal for Silvertone Electric Guitars from the largest online selection at eBay.ca. | Browse our daily deals for even more savings! | Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.ca












Silvertone Guitars and Amps | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com






silvertonebetty said:


> Sad thing is someone will buy it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If both the buyer and the seller are happy with the deal why is it sad?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> Going by ebay and reverb that might not be too high a price tho it would be better with one of these cases. That would up the price a bit.
> View attachment 330596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silvertone Electric Guitars for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Get the best deal for Silvertone Electric Guitars from the largest online selection at eBay.ca. | Browse our daily deals for even more savings! | Free shipping on many items!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silvertone Guitars and Amps | Reverb
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If both the buyer and the seller are happy with the deal why is it sad?


Simple they are trash that a low end squire has better quality than this . Just because something is old dosent make it good  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> Simple they are trash that a low end squire has better quality than this . Just because something is old dosent make it good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's subject to debate but among other things Silvertone's are collectable. Not too sure if there is a squire collectors group. (Is there a high end squire?) True a 319-14409 might not be top of the bunch but they were and can be not bad. Some might say that this Silvertone is better.








Silvertone Jupiter 1423 | Reverb


Like many Silvertone guitars of this era, the Jupiter 1423 was produced by Harmony. It is similar to Harmony's H47 Stratotone model. Years of Production: 1960s




reverb.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> That's subject to debate but among other things Silvertone's are collectable. Not too sure if there is a squire collectors group. (Is there a high end squire?) True a 319-14409 might not be top of the bunch but they were and can be not bad. Some might say that this Silvertone is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silvertone Jupiter 1423 | Reverb
> 
> 
> Like many Silvertone guitars of this era, the Jupiter 1423 was produced by Harmony. It is similar to Harmony's H47 Stratotone model. Years of Production: 1960s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


No doubt they are fun guitars to play. And there is high end squiers the jv squiers are highly collectible. Japan puts out some great instruments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Distortion

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 330502


one of my better deals


----------



## dmc69

Kijidiots are one thing. Facebook Marketplace is a whole different animal.


----------



## tdotrob

dmc69 said:


> View attachment 331216
> 
> 
> Kijidiots are one thing. Facebook Marketplace is a whole different animal.


Messaged! A good deal is a good deal.


----------



## dmc69

tdotrob said:


> Messaged! A good deal is a good deal.


You do you... quite literally


----------



## tdotrob

Seems i have mistaken the [email protected] thread for the Kijijji alerts thread.


----------



## Verne

tdotrob said:


> Messaged! A good deal is a good deal.



Did you have presence of mind to find out the size. That trip to the emergency room might be a bit embarrassing if it gets.......stuck.


----------



## tdotrob

wont be a problem for me lol


----------



## Electraglide

dmc69 said:


> View attachment 331216
> 
> 
> Kijidiots are one thing. Facebook Marketplace is a whole different animal.


This one has an erotic sex voice





Male Automatic Suck Heating Auto Suck Powerful 5 Suck Mode 800 Vibration/Min Handsfree Masturbating Cup Sex Voice Interaction Sex Toys: Amazon.ca: Home & Kitchen


Male Automatic Suck Heating Auto Suck Powerful 5 Suck Mode 800 Vibration/Min Handsfree Masturbating Cup Sex Voice Interaction Sex Toys: Amazon.ca: Home & Kitchen



www.amazon.ca




(where's the damned translator when you need it?).


----------



## dmc69

I'm afraid to click that link and then have their algorithm recommend me more lonely man toys.


----------



## Electraglide

dmc69 said:


> I'm afraid to click that link and then have their algorithm recommend me more lonely man toys.


You think your wife might object? Hell, it's USB rechargeable and has a headphones jack. Doesn't seem to have Bluetooth tho. If you type in Lonely Man Toys all that seems to come up is books and Lego.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 331302


I thought he went to jail?


----------



## brokentoes

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## sillyak

Probably old, but:


----------



## player99

sillyak said:


> Probably old, but:
> 
> View attachment 332063


Do the balls hang lower and lower the older the guitar gets?


----------



## Electraglide

sillyak said:


> Probably old, but:
> 
> View attachment 332063


Maybe strap it to the tailer hitch of a compensators pickup.


----------



## Verne

Will that guitar stick your leg in the summer? You can pretend you're dancing on stage while you do that wide step to ................... well, you know.


----------



## StevieMac

This one's a WTF for me as I really have no clue what this person is trying to convey: Looking to trade — | Guitars | Windsor Region | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

StevieMac said:


> This one's a WTF for me as I really have no clue what this person is trying to convey: Looking to trade — | Guitars | Windsor Region | Kijiji


His other ad, asking $2100.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## StevieMac

laristotle said:


> His other ad, asking $2100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca



That helped somewhat...and confirmed that grammer (and/or organized thought) is NOT Danny's strong suit.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne

^-- Could that be considered trafficing?


----------



## laristotle

That's my thought too.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> ^-- Could that be considered trafficing?


Possibly, unless of course it's given as a gift. Then the other person gives you a gift. Just be careful of the weight.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332532


It's strung wrong.


----------



## bzrkrage

Rant:Kijidiot “Lee”
We all flip or know a flipper.
But to buy a guitar of Jiji, then flip the same guitar 2 hours later at a 135% mark up is just a big “slap in the face” IMO.
Sit on it for a day, don’t rub it in someone’s face.

end rant.

oh if you’re Lee.....pfttttttttttt!


----------



## davetcan

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




$100


----------



## laristotle

EVH striped series Frankie relic $3,200


----------



## Verne

How about a nice "hand crafted in Korea" LP for $1000 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Waldo97

Verne said:


> How about a nice "hand crafted in Korea" LP for $1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334103


Ah, the "too much information" Kijiji photo…


----------



## davetcan

Gonna have to lower that one by more than a little.


----------



## laristotle

and a little bit more, a little bit more .. keep going, a little bit more ..


----------



## StevieMac

I'm guessing, with regard to the price....typo?: 1994 GIBSON Les Paul Special | Guitars | Trenton | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

$4999?!
_Open to trade for standard or vos. _


----------



## tomee2

StevieMac said:


> I'm guessing, with regard to the price....typo?: 1994 GIBSON Les Paul Special | Guitars | Trenton | Kijiji


I came here to post this ... crazy price!


----------



## laristotle

Plexi Rickenbacker Truss Rod Cover $100

_This is a reproduction, albeit an exemplary one. 
I had spent hours researching and A/B-ing this against genuine Rickenbacker plexi TRC 
(including one that I have in my possession) and I honestly cannot tell a single difference. 
I encourage you to try the same if you are trying to decide... _


----------



## tomee2

laristotle said:


> $4999?!
> _Open to trade for standard or vos. _


Its maybe a $1200 guitar?


----------



## bzrkrage

Ok... W...T....F!!!!!!
Jidiot selling $30 for $195!!
I originally posted this as a “Thrift store PSA” for $30, now $195.

seriously, 🤬


----------



## tomee2

tomee2 said:


> Its maybe a $1200 guitar?


Now posted asking $1500. That might be pretty fair given the condition.


----------



## laristotle

tomee2 said:


> Now posted asking $1500. That might be pretty fair given the condition.











Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




_prefer trade for normal Les Paul _


----------



## brokentoes

davetcan said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


That didnt last long. It was a LS80 though to be fair.


----------



## laristotle

'77 Custom Tele?
Fender didn't make 22 fret necks till the mid 80's IIRC. Also the body?








3000$ 1977 fender American telecaster custom | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


I have this for trade. Production at the end of 1977, early 1978 Neck repaired at base, and hardware upgraded by a guitar luthier It is still available, 3000$ Show me what you got for trade




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## High/Deaf

LOL I would venture to say there wasn't much, if any, black hardware in the late 70s. I worked in a guitar shop, visited many others, and I don't recall seeing it anywhere, at least until the mid 80s.


----------



## colchar

High/Deaf said:


> LOL I would venture to say there wasn't much, if any, black hardware in the late 70s. I worked in a guitar shop, visited many others, and I don't recall seeing it anywhere, at least until the mid 80s.



Claims the hardware was upgraded.


----------



## Verne

davetcan said:


> Gonna have to lower that one by more than a little.





laristotle said:


> and a little bit more, a little bit more .. keep going, a little bit more ..



This Epi LP is now listed at $400. Just like that reality sets in. At least, a much more believable version of reality.


----------



## JBFairthorne

At least reality finally actually set in. I can’t tell you the number of ads I see reposted literally for years at the same stupid price it would never sell for. Good for him to get a clue and be more realistic.


----------



## Waldo97

So, why doesn't the seller use the proper product and clean it?


----------



## Verne

I absolutely can't stand ads where people can't be bothered to even so much as wipe dust off. Clean the damned shit. Wonder why it isn't selling?!?!


----------



## BlueRocker

Waldo97 said:


> So, why doesn't the seller use the proper product and clean it?
> 
> View attachment 334936


Goes with "Easy repair with a soldering iron" -> translation "I've been at it with a soldering iron"


----------



## Frenchy99

BlueRocker said:


> Goes with "Easy repair with a soldering iron" -> translation "I've been at it with a soldering iron"


Or :
A tech has serviced it...

Translation:
it`s been completely butchered inside


----------



## High/Deaf

We used to have a sign at a service shop I worked at years ago.

Rates:

$90 / hour
$100 / hour, if you want to watch
$150 / hour, if you've already started the repair yourself


----------



## Waldo97

Maybe this is one of those "if you're looking at this you know what it is" posts.


----------



## vadsy

Waldo97 said:


> Maybe this is one of those "if you're looking at this you know what it is" posts.
> 
> View attachment 335092


yes


----------



## jb welder

Nintendo


----------



## High/Deaf

Maybe one of these?











Thirty years ago, I woulda been all over that deal. Now it'd be hard to integrate that into data and VOIP systems. And getting Nortel software upgrades from China would be problematic, to say the least.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




$80


----------



## sillyak

Verne said:


> I absolutely can't stand ads where people can't be bothered to even so much as wipe dust off. Clean the damned shit. Wonder why it isn't selling?!?!


Sometimes you can score a deal when something is greasy looking in pictures, but you know it will clean up just fine.


----------



## Verne

@sillyak I don't disbelieve that. I just consider the overall condition of the surroundings before I inquire about an item. If it looks like I could catch something just breathing the air in the house, I'll avoid it. Just YUCK !!!!! 

If the picture is taken on any sort of underclothing, is it worth the gamble??


----------



## bzrkrage

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 329840
> 
> Just clean the damn thing before selling, you big slob!





Verne said:


> Clean the damned shit.


Ahhh, yep!


----------



## Electraglide

sillyak said:


> Sometimes you can score a deal when something is greasy looking in pictures, but you know it will clean up just fine.


You post a greasy picture and over price it then end up dropping the price to what you wanted in the first place. There's always some one who'll buy it 'cause they figure they're getting a deal.


----------



## sillyak

Electraglide said:


> You post a greasy picture and over price it then end up dropping the price to what you wanted in the first place. There's always some one who'll buy it 'cause they figure they're getting a deal.



Maybe for some, but I know the market. I'll ignore the overpriced ones. The real good deals are snatched up in minutes to hours, but sometimes a real greasy one sits at a really good price because someone is awful at Kijiji.

I bought a Godin Redline 3 for $300 once, and it had been sitting awhile. The only reason it was sitting is because buddy had a bad description and you could tell the guitar had been sitting dirty for years. I bought it, cleaned it well and it was it real good shape once the gunk came off. Had fun with it for a few months and then flipped it for a good profit.


----------



## laristotle

sillyak said:


> Had fun with it for a few months and then flipped it for a good profit.


I lucked out on one like that a few years back.
Ad stated 'bass for sale', nothing else. A very small pic, but I recognized what it was.
Bought it, did some minor repairs, mucked around with it for a few months, then sold/traded it for a heck of a lot more.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




$4000


----------



## Waldo97

And I should care about this why??


----------



## Frenchy99

Waldo97 said:


> And I should care about this why??
> View attachment 336512



Lots of Dave to take Dave's place !!!


----------



## Electraglide

Frenchy99 said:


> Lots of Dave to take Dave's place !!!


In this instance I guess,


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Merlin

WTF?


----------



## Verne

Frenchy99 said:


> Lots of Dave to take Dave's place !!!


----------



## Waldo97

$20 more than it's "valued at"?


----------



## StevieMac

Delusional? I don't follow where the valuation sprang from...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca













2017 Gibson Custom Shop 1959 ES 335 Heavy Relic *w/ Throbaks and Wiring Harness* | Reverb


Here is a very special one! A 2017 Gibson custom shop 335 heavy aged with throbaks Pre-T-301 and throbak 50s style wiring harness! Professionally installed by Freddys Frets in Niagara on the lake! These were limited to 500 made! This is a very special Color for Gibson in Argentine grey!This guita...




reverb.com






Nor with this...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bzrkrage

Bahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## High/Deaf

bzrkrage said:


> Bahahahahaha!!!!
> View attachment 337238


That'd make a great cutting board ----- for about 20% of that price.


----------



## laristotle

ROLLING STONES - SIGNED all 4 members $17,999


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Man I just had a look at Winnipeg Kijiji and there are some prices that are right out to lunch. 2016 American Standard Tele for $2100? More than one American Special Tele for $1600. Man too many sellers checking Reverb "prices" before listing locally.


----------



## colchar

Verne said:


>



Christ I _hated_ that show. I never once saw them do anything that was even remotely funny.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> ROLLING STONES - SIGNED all 4 members $17,999
> 
> View attachment 337250



Why do so many idiots think that the $250 Squier or Epiphone is worth thousands just because of some signatures on it?


----------



## laristotle

Wanted: Gibson Explorer $500

_Hey there, I'm looking to replace a guitar that I regretfully traded a couple years ago. I would like to roughly pay what I paid for it four years ago. _


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Wanted: Gibson Explorer $500
> 
> _Hey there, I'm looking to replace a guitar that I regretfully traded a couple years ago. I would like to roughly pay what I paid for it four years ago. _



What an idiot.


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> What an idiot.


Until someone comes along and offers him the guitar junior just had to have and has been sitting, unplayed, under the bed for the last 5+ years for $500. Same as the stones signed guitar that some fan just has to have and pays the asking price 'cause they don't want to pay these prices for a signed stones guitar. Says 'last one' so that could mean that there were others that sold for the sale price or the original price. Being a guitar doesn't matter much, it's the signatures and COA that count.





The Rolling Stones (4) Jagger, Richards, Wood & Watts Signed Guitar PSA #Y00150







www.hollywoodmemorabilia.com


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> The Rolling Stones (4) Jagger, Richards, Wood & Watts Signed Guitar PSA #Y00150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodmemorabilia.com


lol


----------



## Verne

If that Tele was a CV I could see that asking price, but seriously, that much for an Affinity?!? Some people.


----------



## BlueRocker

Come get your rare vintage acoustics - buy both for $385


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> lol
> View attachment 338160


How about for an Epiphone?





Paul McCartney Beatles Epiphone Texan Body Signed Guitar Frank Caiazzo Certified







www.hollywoodmemorabilia.com




People will pay those prices.


----------



## Verne

$400 for an Affinity Strat?!?! Ummmmmmmmmm, wishful thinking much ??









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar

Wow, just wow:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

colchar said:


> Wow, just wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


_My price is firm so please keep that in mind as I will only consider serious offers. Please respect that. _


----------



## bzrkrage

colchar said:


> Wow, just wow:


Fake? Chibson?


----------



## colchar

bzrkrage said:


> Fake? Chibson?



No, he thinks a '79 Norlin Custom is worth $10,000.

Edited to add - I just noticed he has removed his asking price. When I first posted it he had it listed for $10,000. I sent him a message telling him he had his head up his ass, and he removed the price.


----------



## dmc69

GTA folks, has anyone else been messaged many times by a guy named Jay about trading for the junk he has on Kijiji? Without fail, on every single one of my ads despite them explicitly stating no trades.


----------



## BlueRocker

We all have a "Jay"


----------



## MetalTele79

dmc69 said:


> GTA folks, has anyone else been messaged many times by a guy named Jay about trading for the junk he has on Kijiji? Without fail, on every single one of my ads despite them explicitly stating no trades.


What? You don't want his Epi LP and a couple comic books?


----------



## dmc69

So you DO know this guy! Best part is he has 6 reviews - all are 1 star. For once I think the review system didn't fail us here.


----------



## mhammer

Is it just me or does it seem to other folks that almost every 3rd or 4th item on Kijiji includes the word "vintage" in the header?


----------



## cdntac

mhammer said:


> Is it just me or does it seem to other folks that almost every 3rd or 4th item on Kijiji includes the word "vintage" in the header?


Gotta love the “vintage” 1986 guitars.

Hey seller, I have a news flash for you: Your guitar isn’t vintage. It’s just old!


----------



## colchar

I've got a 'Jay'.

I have my ES-335 satin up for sale. Some idiot named Roman contacted me and asked "do you want to buy mine for $1800?". When I asked what he was talking about, he said his ES-335 satin.

So I'm selling one, and this idiot thinks that I would want to buy his. I guess it didn't occur to him that if I wanted one, my own wouldn't currently be up for sale.

Fucking moron.


----------



## laristotle

colchar said:


> I guess it didn't occur to him that if I wanted one, my own wouldn't currently be up for sale.


Unless you're one of those kijidiots that uses the 'wanted' prefix in your ad.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Unless you're one of those kijidiots that uses the 'wanted' prefix in your ad.
> View attachment 339486



Nope, and this guy in now sending me pics of his 335 Studio that he thinks is the same as mine.

This guy is special.


----------



## laristotle

Epi this time
B.B. King Autographed Signed LP 6-String Guita $2,250


----------



## colchar

Me: If I have an ES335 for sale, why do you think I would want to buy yours?

Roman: Because I'm dumb and stupid. Do you want to buy my guitar or not?
He then proceeds to send me six emails containing pictures of his 335 Studio.

Me: That guitar isn't in the same league as mine. Hell, it isn't even playing the same sport. If you think that 335 Studio is anything like my limited run 335, or that the values are the same when mine cost $3500 new, then yeah you are dumb and stupid (redundant, but fitting in this case). I wouldn't buy that thing if you were selling it for $800.

Roman: What is your address. I'll buy yours. You sound immortal. (this message sent in three separate messages)

Me: Go back on the meds, you clearly need them. There obviously wasn't a lifeguard in your gene pool eh?

Now I'm going to figure out if there is a way to block this idiot.


This is his profile:









Kijiji Canada


Kijiji: Profile




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

colchar said:


> This is his profile:


Never negotiate with an accordion collector.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Never negotiate with an accordion collector.


They'll put the squeeze on you.


----------



## colchar

Electraglide said:


> They'll put the squeeze on you.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## colchar

No moron. I will not sell you my guitar for two-thirds of the asking price AND drive from Brampton into Toronto to deliver it to you. Fucking idiot.


----------



## Sneaky

LOL. This guy knows how to sell a car.

2007 Chevrolet Aveo | Cars & Trucks | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## keto

Sneaky said:


> LOL. This guy knows how to sell a car.
> 
> 2007 Chevrolet Aveo | Cars & Trucks | Calgary | Kijiji


Good ad. His list of cons, got me early on to out loud chuckle
• Power - Originally 99 horsepower, a few of these nags are dead


----------



## jdto

Sneaky said:


> LOL. This guy knows how to sell a car.
> 
> 2007 Chevrolet Aveo | Cars & Trucks | Calgary | Kijiji


Haha that's a good one


----------



## vadsy

Sneaky said:


> LOL. This guy knows how to sell a car.
> 
> 2007 Chevrolet Aveo | Cars & Trucks | Calgary | Kijiji


great ad
I was sold at Taco Holder


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> No moron. I will not sell you my guitar for two-thirds of the asking price AND drive from Brampton into Toronto to deliver it to you. Fucking idiot.


so easy....


----------



## laristotle

Sneaky said:


> LOL. This guy knows how to sell a car.
> 
> 2007 Chevrolet Aveo | Cars & Trucks | Calgary | Kijiji


In case he does sell and deletes the ad

_Have you ever wanted to own the same car of the Uzbekistani Tourist Police in 2007 or the School Resource Police Program in Saskatchewan?
No, me neither….
Yet, here we both are…
Anyway, this comes loaded with all modern technology from 2007 in various states of working order; let's run through some of the features of this mildly embarrassing mountain beater...

Pros

• Price – Pretty reasonable at $900 
• Fuel Economy - Excellent 
• Reliability - Starts every time 
• Social Distancing – Friends and family won’t want to ride in this 
• Taco holder - can also be used for glasses 
• Handling – Pretty nimble handling in Timmy's drive through 
• Flatulence - Rarely been farted in 
• Speed - Proven speeds in excess of 100km/h (see photo 2) 
• Tires - Comes with 4 winter tires installed and 4 all season tires 
• Panhandlers – They don’t bother approaching 
• Best Performance - This car really shines in playground zones between the hours of 7.30am and 9.00pm and on the neverending construction on Crowchild Trail.

Added Features

• Loonie for your shopping trolley 
• Comes with complimentary roll of black tape for the check engine light 
• Includes mint aero lost under passenger seat in 2017

Cons

• Acceleration - 0-60mph in 24 minutes 
• Power - Originally 99 horsepower, a few of these nags are dead 
• Aircon - Doesn't work so you'll be sweating like a priest at choir practice for 2 weeks a year 
• Airbags – Not working 
• Bluetooth – Nope 
• Engine light – Came on a week ago 
• Bodywork – A few minor modifications courtesy of a bus in Utah and a garage that was smaller than I thought it was 
• Electronic Fob – Not working 
• Hail Damage – hell yeah, 
• Horn – Not working 
• Salsa - Remnants of a spilt jar of salsa (spiciness levels unknown) on the back seat 
• Suspension – will need new front shocks reasonably soon.

I'll also let my pet beagle in unsupervised for 5 minutes to vacuum up any miscellaneous crumbs. 
He’s a fully certified good boy so you're in safe hands.

$900 CAD OBO $50 discount if you have a mullet_


----------



## Sneaky

keto said:


> Good ad. His list of cons, got me early on to out loud chuckle
> • Power - Originally 99 horsepower, a few of these nags are dead


I like how he posted a picture of his photo radar ticket to prove it can go over 100km/h.


----------



## vadsy

Sneaky said:


> I like how he posted a picture of his photo radar ticket to prove it can go over 100km/h.


lol. I didn't go beyond reading the ad and the first picture. ticket is funny, pictures are great, writing is hilarious. can't believe it hasn't sold already


----------



## laristotle

Guitar Wall Mount $85


----------



## Electraglide

Sneaky said:


> LOL. This guy knows how to sell a car.
> 
> 2007 Chevrolet Aveo | Cars & Trucks | Calgary | Kijiji


Does it run and how good are the tires, heater, signals and wipers. Air bags.....don't need. Air con....don't need. Blue tooth.....don't need. Says it's got cruise control.....don't need. Barely been farted in, that will change fast. I wonder if it's still there and what his bottom price is. Maybe $500 for a starting point.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Does it run and how good are the tires, heater, signals and wipers. Air bags.....don't need. Air con....don't need. Blue tooth.....don't need. Says it's got cruise control.....don't need. Barely been farted in, that will change fast. I wonder if it's still there and what his bottom price is. Maybe $500 for a starting point.


dude, you’re missing the point. he ain’t selling, he’s bragging.., and rightfully so


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> dude, you’re missing the point. he ain’t selling, he’s bragging.., and rightfully so


Did you get in touch with him? He has a Kijiji ad, with a price, that is still there. $900 obo. Not a bad price but I'll start around $500. It's a cage and will go from point a to point b. Not much more is needed. Looks ok from the pictures and as long as the engine runs, the heater and wipers work, same with the signals then there's nothing wrong with it. It should have either a cig lighter or a power outlet....probably an am/fm radio too. It's fast enough for the trans can. and should make it over the mountains to B.C.. No need to go from here to edmonton. Nothing there. Tomorrow I'm going to check about insurance and see if I can find an insurance company where it doesn't need to be motor vehicle inspected for basic insurance. If that's reasonable I'll message him....or see if my son wants to buy and insure it with me as primary driver. 
As a side note if that's how the guy writes ads he can make money on TV or radio writing copy.


----------



## jb welder

I loved the 'mullet discount'. And the fact he seems to have gone to the trouble of testing out the airbags.


----------



## silvertonebetty

colchar said:


> I've got a 'Jay'.
> 
> I have my ES-335 satin up for sale. Some idiot named Roman contacted me and asked "do you want to buy mine for $1800?". When I asked what he was talking about, he said his ES-335 satin.
> 
> So I'm selling one, and this idiot thinks that I would want to buy his. I guess it didn't occur to him that if I wanted one, my own wouldn't currently be up for sale.
> 
> Fucking moron.


Ugh  some people’s children 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sneaky said:


> LOL. This guy knows how to sell a car.
> 
> 2007 Chevrolet Aveo | Cars & Trucks | Calgary | Kijiji


That’s awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

Chibson in Calgary.
Wow, just.....wow.


----------



## JBFairthorne

What’s the problem? The ad doesn’t claim it’s a Gibson. It doesn’t seem ridiculously priced. What makes it worthy of this thread?


----------



## colchar

JBFairthorne said:


> What’s the problem? The ad doesn’t claim it’s a Gibson. It doesn’t seem ridiculously priced. What makes it worthy of this thread?



Other than the fact that it is a counterfeit?


----------



## player99

Why pick on just this one? There is no link so we don't know what the headstock branding is...


----------



## JBFairthorne

Nothing I saw in the ad as it was presented here suggests it’s counterfeit. Lots of people/companies make LP shaped guitars. 

If there was more info about the ad that says otherwise then that’s fine. That’s EXACTLY why I asked what made it worthy of the thread.


----------



## bzrkrage

JBFairthorne said:


> Nothing I saw in the ad as it was presented here suggests it’s counterfeit.











I’m sorry if I upset your apple cart there @JBFairthorne , I posted cause of the matching sea blue speed knobs. I, thought it a “wow” moment. I, thought it worth sharing.
I, am not freaking the futz out about a damn post!
@player99 , here’s the link. It didn’t post before, my apologies.
Chibson


----------



## player99

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 340883
> 
> I’m sorry if I upset your apple cart there @JBFairthorne , I posted cause of the matching sea blue speed knobs. I, thought it a “wow” moment. I, thought it worth sharing.
> I, am not freaking the futz out about a damn post!
> @player99 , here’s the link. It didn’t post before, my apologies.
> Chibson


Thanks


----------



## JBFairthorne

I’m not upset and I’m not sure why you think I am. I just asked why you posted it in this section because the original post didn’t show anything that I could see....other than the hideous colour and the dubious I played this professionally comment in the ad.


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 340883
> 
> I’m sorry if I upset your apple cart there @JBFairthorne , I posted cause of the matching sea blue speed knobs. I, thought it a “wow” moment. I, thought it worth sharing.
> I, am not freaking the futz out about a damn post!
> @player99 , here’s the link. It didn’t post before, my apologies.
> Chibson


They say gibson serial numbers are traceable. Is that a gibson number? Looks like it might say gibson on the headstock, maybe it is and the guy just wants to get rid of it. Or it could just be a great playing guitar.


----------



## player99

None of my Gibsons have the headstock serial numbers stamped clear like that one.


----------



## brokentoes

haha i bet even the grovers are fake on that. It looks like a bowling ball lol and i like blue usually.


----------



## Electraglide

The ad was there earlier and now it's gone. You get another guitar bzrkrage? You might have just beat me to the punch so to speak.


----------



## brokentoes

That was not a Gibson. The case looked ok. God knows about the guitar.


----------



## vadsy

brokentoes said:


> That was not a Gibson. The case looked ok. God knows about the guitar.


agreed, good of him not to mention Gibson but then made in the uSA is also false


----------



## laristotle

Weren't these $499 at Best Buy back in '13?
2013 Gibson SG 50’s Tribute “Case Princess” $1,200


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> Weren't these $499 at Best Buy back in '13?
> 2013 Gibson SG 50’s Tribute “Case Princess” $1,200


Prices have gone nuts in the past couple of years. Maybe two years ago, I bought a used but like new 2016 SG Standard for $1k, now guys are asking $1500-$1800 for used Standards.


----------



## brokentoes

laristotle said:


> Weren't these $499 at Best Buy back in '13?
> 2013 Gibson SG 50’s Tribute “Case Princess” $1,200


I don't know what they listed for new but i sure remember when they blew them out for $399 to your door a few years later. I bought 5 of them lol. I was gonna keep one but the finish came off in a strong wind i found. Great guitars and i think Gibson's P90s are good. i did make enough on flipping them a year or so later to buy something i really wanted.


----------



## tomee2

laristotle said:


> Weren't these $499 at Best Buy back in '13?
> 2013 Gibson SG 50’s Tribute “Case Princess” $1,200


Yes.. but then they hit reverb with the label "limited edition prototype!"


----------



## tomee2

JBFairthorne said:


> ....other than the hideous colour and the dubious I played this professionally comment in the ad.


I think that qualifies it for being here. That is the ugliest LP I've ever seen.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Weren't these $499 at Best Buy back in '13?
> 2013 Gibson SG 50’s Tribute “Case Princess” $1,200


$399, if I recall. I bought one. Glad to know it's gone up so much in value. LOL


----------



## StevieMac

dmc69 said:


> GTA folks, has anyone else been messaged many times by a guy named Jay about trading for the junk he has on Kijiji? Without fail, on every single one of my ads despite them explicitly stating no trades.


Jay's annoying net gets cast well beyond the GTA. EVERY time I post a piece of gear I receive a message from him stating "Trade?" with a link to his long list of undesirable shit. The guy never gives up.


----------



## StevieMac

I just posted the following on kijiji: "WTB: 12" 8 ohm speaker for Guitar Amp".
Within minutes, a kijiji user with a 4 day history sends this: "I have 12” 8 ohm speaker for Guitar Amp available for sale" and nothing else.
That seems pretty legit, right?


----------



## laristotle

Vintage Guitar Hard Case - Great Condition $100


----------



## Electraglide

StevieMac said:


> I just posted the following on kijiji: "WTB: 12" 8 ohm speaker for Guitar Amp".
> Within minutes, a kijiji user with a 4 day history sends this: "I have 12” 8 ohm speaker for Guitar Amp available for sale" and nothing else.
> That seems pretty legit, right?


I would ask what it is, how much and where it is. Could be just what you're looking for. There's a good chance that since that's what you asked for it's probably legit. Could be that they just started on Kijiji.


----------



## laristotle

and copy/paste because of laziness.


----------



## Gavz

Please say this isn't real and just a bastardized FR attempt.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## player99

Gavz said:


> Please say this isn't real and just a bastardized FR attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 341614


Real.


----------



## DrumBob

We have craigslist here in the States, and it can be just as bad as you Kijiji, or whatever it's called. I had some lowballer offer me $200 today for a $400 guitar. I told him to take a hike. If he had offered $300 I would have negotiated with him, but when you lowball me right away, you're done.

There are a lot of scam artists on craigslist also, like people who advertise non-existent dogs and cats for sale and want a deposit upfront. You'll never see your money again. 

Talk about lowballers, Popa Chubby once called and offered me $400 for a $2000 Gretsch drumset I was selling. He introduced himself as Ted Horowitz. I knew who he was. 

My response was, "Go f*** yourself Chubby."


----------



## Diablo

DrumBob said:


> We have craigslist here in the States, and it can be just as bad as you Kijiji, or whatever it's called. I had some lowballer offer me $200 today for a $400 guitar. I told him to take a hike. If he had offered $300 I would have negotiated with him, but when you lowball me right away, you're done.
> 
> There are a lot of scam artists on craigslist also, like people who advertise non-existent dogs and cats for sale and want a deposit upfront. You'll never see your money again.
> 
> Talk about lowballers, Popa Chubby once called and offered me $400 for a $2000 Gretsch drumset I was selling. He introduced himself as Ted Horowitz. I knew who he was.
> 
> My response was, "Go f*** yourself Chubby."


We have Craigslist here too, but no one uses it anymore. Out of date format, and bad reputation from the personals stalkers/murderers.
Kijiji is owned at least in part by eBay, so at some point I think it will make its way down south.


----------



## davetcan

Thread cleanup in Aisle 9.

Please try to be civil 

I'll paraphrase what I believe Player was saying, hopefully this won't result in any flack.

There are bad people out there, please be careful in all of your online dealings. If you have to meet up tell someone where you're going and do it in as public a place as possible. Most people are great, but if something feels off go with your gut, life's too short.


----------



## jb welder

This thread has been unlocked as per request.
Please try to keep it civil and save the bashing for the kijidiots rather than each other, so it doesn't get locked up again.


----------



## vadsy

a Christmas miracle


----------



## Frenchy99

I was so lost without this thread... These are the best deals !!!


----------



## vadsy

thanks @jb welder


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> thanks @jb welder


It wasn't me, it was the three wise men. And I didn't even have to bust out the frankincense, gold, & myrrh.


----------



## Frenchy99

Santa does exist !!! 🎅


----------



## tomee2

Vintage 1976 Black Fender Telecaster Custom Original Owner | Guitars | Red Deer | Kijiji


Original Owner Original Bill Of Sale and Tags Original Factory Condition No Modifications Original Fender Hard Case Located in Lacombe, AB The Unit Listed At The Link Below Has A Rating Of -Very Good- ....Mine Would Rate As - Excellent-...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> It wasn't me, it was the three wise men. And I didn't even have to bust out the frankincense, gold, & myrrh.






Not too sure if you'll find myrrh on Kijiji tho.


----------



## bzrkrage

Any one hungry? I personally love mine with mustard...
Fender “Hotdog” Deluxe


----------



## laristotle

Boobs Pillow - sexiest and most realistic Boob Pillow. 100% Mammary foam


100% Money-Back Guarantee. Worldwide Express Shipping Available Ship within 24 hours after payment 99.3% of Reviewers Recommends This Product. 🔥96.4%of customers are buying2 or more for familyfriends🔥 Materials Cover material: Polyester Fill material: Memory Foam ❤️ ❤️ CREATIVE BREAST DESIGN -...




www.sotterinc.com


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Boobs Pillow - sexiest and most realistic Boob Pillow. 100% Mammary foam
> 
> 
> 100% Money-Back Guarantee. Worldwide Express Shipping Available Ship within 24 hours after payment 99.3% of Reviewers Recommends This Product. 🔥96.4%of customers are buying2 or more for familyfriends🔥 Materials Cover material: Polyester Fill material: Memory Foam ❤️ ❤️ CREATIVE BREAST DESIGN -...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sotterinc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342580



What the fuck were you searching for when you found that???


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> What the fuck were you searching for when you found that???


workbench guitar neck rests


----------



## Verne

colchar said:


> What the fuck were you searching for when you found that???


Motorboats


----------



## colchar

Verne said:


> Motorboats



Well played.


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> What the fuck were you searching for when you found that???


He could have found something like this.





Maoyu Maoyusya sm1142 Anime Dakimakura 3D boobs & 3D butt body pillow case: Amazon.ca: Home & Kitchen


Maoyu Maoyusya sm1142 Anime Dakimakura 3D boobs & 3D butt body pillow case: Amazon.ca: Home & Kitchen



www.amazon.ca




Seems it's sold out.....I wonder why. It's machine washable too.


----------



## Electraglide

Speaking of pillows, Thank you Carol.








This 19-year-old dancer bared it all, then her obscenity trial made her a star


Prosecutors tried to intimidate and shame Carol Doda, but she wasn’t having it




timeline.com


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> Any one hungry? I personally love mine with mustard...
> Fender “Hotdog” Deluxe
> View attachment 342296


Speaking of "Hotdogs"








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




These go for around $10 at Value Village.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Speaking of pillows, Thank you Carol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 19-year-old dancer bared it all, then her obscenity trial made her a star
> 
> 
> Prosecutors tried to intimidate and shame Carol Doda, but she wasn’t having it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timeline.com


_American novelist Tom Wolfe once wrote, “Carol Doda’s Breasts are up there the way one imagines Electra’s should have been, two incredible mammiform protrusions, no mere pliable mass of feminine tissues and fats there but living arterial sculpture…great blown-up aureate morning glories.” _


----------



## player99

laristotle said:


> _American novelist Tom Wolfe once wrote, “Carol Doda’s Breasts are up there the way one imagines Electra’s should have been, two incredible mammiform protrusions, no mere pliable mass of feminine tissues and fats there but living arterial sculpture…great blown-up aureate morning glories.” _


They were silicone.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Waldo97

At $10,000 this makes high-end guitars seem positively reasonable.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Electraglide

player99 said:


> They were silicone.


Silicone filled. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Electraglide

Waldo97 said:


> At $10,000 this makes high-end guitars seem positively reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I've seen Zorses 








but never Zdonks. If the Jenny had caught that might be an OK price but I'd say for the pair $6,000 would be a better price.


----------



## colchar

Apparently run of the mill, modern mass produced Traynors are now collector's items:










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> Apparently run of the mill, modern mass produced Traynors are now collector's items:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Some people buy new things and add them to the collection to keep for years, stamps and money come to mind, so yeah, modern Traynors can be collector's items.


----------



## laristotle

$34.99 USD (~$45 CDN)








Slash Signature String Set


Ernie Ball introduces a limited edition set of custom wound Slash signature Slinky electric guitar strings. Slash’s new signature string sets are the culmination of over three decades of Slash and Ernie Ball’s ongoing pursuit to create strings that provide more durability and tuning stability...




shop.ernieball.com


----------



## laristotle

$200








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





new, $147








Boss - Katana Mini 7-W Amplifier - Black


Boss - Katana Mini 7-W Amplifier - Black




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## BlueRocker

Don't forget, Fender's best custom shop is in Singapore!

FENDER TELECASTER | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## tdotrob

Great deal on a LP Studio here 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

Nice to read that the case is included. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

bzrkrage said:


> Chibson in Calgary.
> Wow, just.....wow.
> View attachment 340873


I’d pay that . I think it’s a good price depending on the shape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy99

$2000 for a Japan made Univox copy guitar !!!  

Univox tv116 | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## brokentoes

Jesus, the price of bolt on MIJ copies are going thru the roof !!! lmfao


----------



## BGood

On Marketplace

Guitare Epiphone Spécial Gibson 1998 made in JAPAN... 
$650 

Comme une neuve, original et fonctionne à merveille. Avec case rigide. J’ai cette guitare depuis pres de 20 ans, toujours resté dans le studio à température et humidité contrôlée... Super guitare qualité/prix, excellente touche. Cette guitare est de qualités japonaise, elle est splendide, et elle n’a rien à voir avec les modèles de Chine ou d’Indonésie.


----------



## colchar

BGood said:


> On Marketplace
> 
> Guitare Epiphone Spécial Gibson 1998 made in JAPAN...
> $650
> 
> Comme une neuve, original et fonctionne à merveille. Avec case rigide. J’ai cette guitare depuis pres de 20 ans, toujours resté dans le studio à température et humidité contrôlée... Super guitare qualité/prix, excellente touche. Cette guitare est de qualités japonaise, elle est splendide, et elle n’a rien à voir avec les modèles de Chine ou d’Indonésie.
> 
> View attachment 343944
> View attachment 343945
> View attachment 343946



Isn't that the model that came with the video game???


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> Isn't that the model that came with the video game???


yep, for the PS5. brand new


----------



## laristotle

This one still pops up every now n' then

ROLLING STONES - SIGNED all 4 members $17,999


----------



## Frenchy99

Frenchy99 said:


> $2000 for a Japan made Univox copy guitar !!!
> 
> Univox tv116 | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji



Price went down to 1200.00$ 

He`s giving it away now !


----------



## player99

laristotle said:


> This one still pops up every now n' then
> 
> ROLLING STONES - SIGNED all 4 members $17,999
> View attachment 344038


Someday it might be worth a fortune. ?


----------



## tomee2

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





If you have to have vintage... $20 for some old wire?


----------



## laristotle

1999 Epiphone ES-295 Peerless signed by Willie Nelson $1,999


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 344129




Jimi Page???


----------



## Okay Player

3 weeks ago: 

Me: Lists pedal for $120.
Guy1: Will you take $100?
Me: Sure, when you want to pick it up tomorrow?
Guy1: Not sure. I have to sell some stuff first.


Yesterday: 
Guy 2: Will you take $100?
Me: Sure, you want to pick it up today?
Guy 2: Sure thing, see you at 5:30.

10 minutes later:
Guy 1: Will you take $80?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

laristotle said:


> This one still pops up every now n' then
> 
> ROLLING STONES - SIGNED all 4 members $17,999
> View attachment 344038


I watched some investigative piece on signed sports memorabilia and fraud. Basically the only way to verify a piece is authentic is to witness the person signing it or have photos of the act. They got a local artist to practice for an hour with some photos of autographs and a sharpie and they had them sign a bunch of stuff. Then they took it to a sports memorabilia show and they walked out with something like 11 certificates of authenticity from companies with booths that verify autographs.

If I had an opportunity to have all four members of the Rolling Stones sign a guitar it sure as hell wouldn't be a Squier Affinity


----------



## Electraglide

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I watched some investigative piece on signed sports memorabilia and fraud. Basically the only way to verify a piece is authentic is to witness the person signing it or have photos of the act. They got a local artist to practice for an hour with some photos of autographs and a sharpie and they had them sign a bunch of stuff. Then they took it to a sports memorabilia show and they walked out with something like 11 certificates of authenticity from companies with booths that verify autographs.
> 
> If I had an opportunity to have all four members of the Rolling Stones sign a guitar it sure as hell wouldn't be a Squier Affinity


Was that the piece where they had a bunch of people sign a screen on a machine and then had the machine "sign" various objects. I think that's how they did the "Paul Stanely" guitar my ex bought me when Zellers was closing. Didn't take too long to wear about half the signature off. Years back I saw one of those 'Stones signed guitars in a pawn shop in edmonton, complete with display case, "C.O.A.", a couple of '45s....the whole shebang. I believe it was around $800 or so. Not being a big Stones fan I let it slide.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Electraglide said:


> Was that the piece where they had a bunch of people sign a screen on a machine and then had the machine "sign" various objects. I think that's how they did the "Paul Stanely" guitar my ex bought me when Zellers was closing. Didn't take too long to wear about half the signature off. Years back I saw one of those 'Stones signed guitars in a pawn shop in edmonton, complete with display case, "C.O.A.", a couple of '45s....the whole shebang. I believe it was around $800 or so. Not being a big Stones fan I let it slide.


No it was some other piece. They literally had an artist with a Sharpie sign a bunch of stuff like baseballs and cards faking the autographs of famous athletes. Then they took the stuff into the convention to authenticator services that had booths. There was only one authenticator that wouldn't issue them a COA. The message was basically don't buy any autographed memorabilia unless it's either witnessed in person or from an authorized source that's directly linked to the famous person who signed them. It's very easy to pass off fakes that have accompanying COA's. 

Literally anyone with a Sharpie could have signed those four autographs on that guitar.


----------



## Electraglide

Powdered Toast Man said:


> No it was some other piece. They literally had an artist with a Sharpie sign a bunch of stuff like baseballs and cards faking the autographs of famous athletes. Then they took the stuff into the convention to authenticator services that had booths. There was only one authenticator that wouldn't issue them a COA. The message was basically don't buy any autographed memorabilia unless it's either witnessed in person or from an authorized source that's directly linked to the famous person who signed them. It's very easy to pass off fakes that have accompanying COA's.
> 
> Literally anyone with a Sharpie could have signed those four autographs on that guitar.


I'd think twice about buying a baseball signed in sharpie by The Babe. When you get the stones guitar you just gotta get this too.




__





The Rolling Stones Autographed Facsimile Signed Clear Drumhead Mick Jagger +5







www.hollywoodmemorabilia.com


----------



## colchar

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> The Rolling Stones Facsimile Signature Clear Drumhead Mick Jagger +5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodmemorabilia.com


Better jump on this too.
ROLLING STONES LEATHER JACKET MINT CONDITION $3800.00 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Better jump on this too.
> ROLLING STONES LEATHER JACKET MINT CONDITION $3800.00 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> View attachment 344483


With the guitar and the drumhead and the jacket and wearing one of these








MEN'S AUTHENTIC ROLLING STONES "TONGUE" T-SHIRT | Men's | Calgary | Kijiji


NEW. Size small. 100% cotton. Made by Bravado merchandising. Would also fit a youth or teen. ***From smoke/pet free environment.***




www.kijiji.ca




you maybe could end up on


----------



## laristotle

__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com




$250


----------



## BlueRocker

Burgers anyone?


----------



## Verne

I can never get past the spelling errors in ads when the damned thing is right there!!! If you put pictures in your ad, the damned spelling is RIGHT THERE!!!! Can't fix stupid.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> spelling errors in ads


My guess is auto correct and posters don't review what they type before hitting send.

Another irritant is advertising as a Gibson, when it's printed Epiphone on the headstock. Same with Fender/Squier.


----------



## colchar

I also find it stupid when sellers claim their Gibson is made in the USA. Um yeah asshole, _all_ Gibsons are made in the USA!


----------



## High/Deaf

BlueRocker said:


> Burgers anyone?
> 
> View attachment 345422


"Do you want fires with that?"


----------



## laristotle

colchar said:


> _all_ Gibsons are made in the USA!


Except for the Songmaker(?) for a bit, out of the former Garrison plant, nfld, that Gibson bought.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Except for the Songmaker(?) for a bit, out of the former Garrison plant, nfld, that Gibson bought.



Songwriter? They did some as limited editions, but most were made in the US (my custom shop one was).

I should have been more clear in my previous post- the ads claiming made in the USA are for Les Pauls.


----------



## BlueRocker

Put this on your Marshall 100 watt head if it's too loud?


----------



## Frenchy99

BlueRocker said:


> Put this on your Marshall 100 watt head if it's too loud?
> 
> View attachment 345446


Ohhh... I need one of those to control my volume !!!


----------



## BlueRocker

Who needs school, learn to spell on Kijiji


----------



## Dave B4

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





not even close!


----------



## BlueRocker

Some local Halifax "deals" - this dreamer has been littering Kijiji with a pile of overpriced junk for a while now.


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> Some local Halifax "deals" - this dreamer has been littering Kijiji with a pile of overpriced junk for a while now.
> 
> View attachment 345551
> 
> 
> View attachment 345552


Yeah I laughed when I saw that . There was a few for sale a few years ago and it was something like $800 . The other I think l6s I think is a decent price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

Dave B4 said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not even close!


Thus the detailed photos. LOL 

When you got something this good, this special, you really want to show it off.


----------



## laristotle

Dave B4 said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not even close!





High/Deaf said:


> Thus the detailed photos. LOL
> 
> When you got something this good, this special, you really want to show it off.


That pic is from this Carlo Robelli ad for $650.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar

I sent him a message about it and he replied "yes it is a Les Paul and it is black, just like black lives matter".


----------



## colchar

He sent four replies to my original message, and has now sent ten replies in four minutes after I sent him a copy of the other post from which he took the picture.


----------



## laristotle

colchar said:


> "yes it is a Les Paul and it is black, just like black lives matter"


I guess that black LP's matter now too.


----------



## Verne

First ad is now gone. Maybe he realized how obvious it was what he was trying to pull?


----------



## bzrkrage

Kijidiot.....
$600 Starcaster..... Kijidiot.


----------



## silvertonebetty

bzrkrage said:


> Kijidiot.....
> $600 Starcaster..... Kijidiot.
> View attachment 345780


Kind of gross. I payed less for my 52 jv squier lol . Miss that thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyhead

I’m so glad this thread is back. It is one of my favourite things about this site!

Anyway, here’s a good one from Facebook marketplace. Check out the fretboard material at the top, and then the price at the bottom.










Yup, it’s a Mexican Fender, which he confirmed in the comments on his post, and also confirmed that he bought it at Sherwood in Kitchener a few months ago. I held that guitar for a bit, and I’m pretty sure the price started with a “1”, and if not, it was only three digits.

He said he oiled the fretboard himself, but I have a feeling he forgot to wipe the fretboard oil off before taking the picture. Either that, or he used a Sharpie as his “oil”.


----------



## colchar

troyhead said:


> I’m so glad this thread is back. It is one of my favourite things about this site!
> 
> Anyway, here’s a good one from Facebook marketplace. Check out the fretboard material at the top, and then the price at the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 345812
> 
> 
> Yup, it’s a Mexican Fender, which he confirmed in the comments on his post, and also confirmed that he bought it at Sherwood in Kitchener a few months ago. I held that guitar for a bit, and I’m pretty sure the price started with a “1”, and if not, it was only three digits.
> 
> He said he oiled the fretboard himself, but I have a feeling he forgot to wipe the fretboard oil off before taking the picture. Either that, or he used a Sharpie as his “oil”.



The maple fretboard version was $1299 at L&M.


----------



## BGood

Put my Epip SG VIntage on Kijiji at $450
_Guy ask if I'd take $400_
Sure, when are you coming ?
_Tomorrow 1 PM_
Next day at 12:30 he texts that he needs to sell his guitar first.
No problem
Third day his guitar sold, he'll come get it tomorrow.
2 hours later: _Can't buy it, wife doesn't want me to._
I blocked him

Few days later, local guy ask if I'll take $400
Sure
Can you bring it to the village in 20 minutes. Can't leave, I'm on duty as First Respondant, I'll have the cash in hand.
OK
He looked at it up and down the neck for 15 seconds, gave me the money and thanked me.

I liked that.


----------



## bzrkrage

just going to leave that there....
Calgary Jiji


----------



## tomee2

Searching for walnut I find this ad...

Kijiji: Wood shaving


Please view this ad:

Wood shaving,








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Electraglide

tomee2 said:


> Searching for walnut I find this ad...
> 
> Kijiji: Wood shaving
> 
> 
> Please view this ad:
> 
> Wood shaving,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346344


Depending on how much Walnut shavings are in there you can soak them in denatured alcohol for a couple of weeks and then strain and use the liquid as a dye or stain. The more Walnut the darker the colour. If you have some hulls to that's even better.


----------



## BlueRocker

Get your hand wired Marshall here Made in England Marshall Valvestate 15W hand-wired guitar amplif | Amps & Pedals | Bedford | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

Gibson Les Paul Zakk Wylde custom Buzzsaw $6,200


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> Gibson Les Paul Zakk Wylde custom Buzzsaw $6,200
> View attachment 347984


Faker McFakerson or just stupid? IDK, I don’t do the whole Zak thing... after his Hello KItty.....


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> Depending on how much Walnut shavings are in there you can soak them in denatured alcohol for a couple of weeks and then strain and use the liquid as a dye or stain. The more Walnut the darker the colour. If you have some hulls to that's even better.


Anybody wants black walnut hulls I have hundreds every late august. Pounds and pounds and pounds. The Squirrels plant them everywhere and they drop one kind of crud or other almost all year and exude a poison that kills most edible plants. Sure do shade the yard good though.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Anybody wants black walnut hulls I have hundreds every late august. Pounds and pounds and pounds. The Squirrels plant them everywhere and they drop one kind of crud or other almost all year and exude a poison that kills most edible plants. Sure do shade the yard good though.


The place I had with my son's mom had 10 large trees. The first year we were there the ex figured, "Walnuts, great for cooking." and guess whose job it was to hull them and set them out to dry. Didn't take too long before my hands and forearms looked like I'd been tarring. Then some of the guys in the black powder club I was in wanted some for making dyes and stains so I told them they could have as much as they could take. So I started to trim them back and selling the wood I didn't keep to make gunstocks and such. Around our place it wasn't the Acorns and Walnuts that were the problem....the squirrels, jays and other things would take them away, it was the damned chestnuts. My son and adoptive daughter would plant those.....all over the yard and along the fence.


----------



## bzrkrage

Ward’s World


----------



## bzrkrage

bzrkrage said:


> Wade’s World
> View attachment 348050


Oh, & he’s parting out an old Traynor to boot!
(Post #5000! Woot!)


----------



## vadsy

I feel like these guys have had a good chat but couldn't come to a mutual agreement. lol









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca












Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tdotrob

vadsy said:


> I feel like these guys have had a good chat but couldn't come to a mutual agreement. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Haha spite listing!


----------



## Guncho

tdotrob said:


> Haha spite listing!


It would be funny if exes did that on dating sites.

WARNING SARAH36 is a crazy b^#^#!


----------



## vadsy

tdotrob said:


> Haha spite listing!


no kidding

same guy better not be looking for a mic
50 more and youre in new territory








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tdotrob

Guncho said:


> It would be funny if exes did that on dating sites.
> 
> WARNING SARAH36 is a crazy b^#^#!


Hahaha should be a requirement. I wonder if there is review options on those sites like on Skip or Uber and such


----------



## tdotrob

vadsy said:


> no kidding
> 
> same guy better not be looking for a mic
> 50 more and youre in new territory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Damn I’ve been watching for a used on for my sons Warzone twitch stream. That and GOXLR mixer. Unfortunately they all get listed at next to new pricing.

What would you say is fair on the mic? $350-400? They don’t come up often


----------



## vadsy

tdotrob said:


> Damn I’ve been watching for a used on for my sons Warzone twitch stream. That and GOXLR mixer. Unfortunately they all get listed at next to new pricing.
> 
> What would you say is fair on the mic? $350-400? They don’t come up often


yea, 350-400 but that was before the podcast lockdown craze went and drove up pricing


----------



## rollingdam

How about used strings









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Electraglide

Guncho said:


> It would be funny if exes did that on dating sites.
> 
> WARNING SARAH36 is a crazy b^#^#!


There are sites for that like this. DontDateHimGirl.com - Date Safer and Smarter


----------



## StevieMac

This one's kind of amusing actually, and only $100K:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Permanent Waves

Wouldn't Drake playing the guitar actually LOWER its value?!?  Seriously, that would be a high price if Drake was documented having used it on-stage and signed it. And the used guitar strings, now I've seen everything. There's a guy in Ottawa that's been trying to sell the same single used drumstick for 5$ for five years, I think - it keeps popping up. Some years ago, I remember someone in Ottawa advertising a real Stradivarius on Kijiji. Someone stole it from him during a botched sale - it actually made the news. Kijiji is great.


----------



## laristotle

Permanent Waves said:


> Wouldn't Drake playing the guitar actually LOWER its value?!?


Like lil wayne? lol


----------



## laristotle

weird kijiji correspondence

So, I have a few guitars up for sale and one guy responds to my Ibanez ad yesterday. I answer questions, send pics etc. He tells me about the Artcore at L&M and tries to compare it to my Artstar. I explain the difference (like a LP Studio vs Standard) and even provide the L&M link showing all the Ibby semi-hollows for him to view. He states that he wants to come down (from Barrie) to check it out. Here’s how the conversation ends;


----------



## silvertonebetty

Please view this ad:

Guitar Used by Drake '69/'70 Gibson Deluxe Goldtop,








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Price: $ 100,000

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
Kijiji: Buy, Sell and Save on Local Deals - Apps on Google Play


----------



## silvertonebetty

StevieMac said:


> This one's kind of amusing actually, and only $100K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Lol I just posted that because I never noticed your posting


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yup, gotta watch out for that @laristotle guy. He’s clearly a shifty fella. Smart move random Kijiji idiot. 👍


----------



## player99

laristotle said:


> weird kijiji correspondence
> 
> So, I have a few guitars up for sale and one guy responds to my Ibanez ad yesterday. I answer questions, send pics etc. He tells me about the Artcore at L&M and tries to compare it to my Artstar. I explain the difference (like a LP Studio vs Standard) and even provide the L&M link showing all the Ibby semi-hollows for him to view. He states that he wants to come down (from Barrie) to check it out. Here’s how the conversation ends;
> View attachment 348261


Everybody funny, now you funny too.


----------



## laristotle

player99 said:


> Everybody funny, now you funny too.


Had my shot of bourbon and am on beer #3. No scotch though.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Had my shot of bourbon and am on beer #3. No scotch though.


You'll need about 6 more beers.....depending on what they are to equal,


----------



## StevieMac

Why are folks so dismissive of Reverb sold prices?

Sincere question: Why do the majority of kijiji (and other) "buyers" _automatically_ dismiss Reverb sold prices when referenced? I get that Reverb sellers inflate prices to cover the added fees etc but, even when the +10% has been accounted for, buyers _still_ have this strong tendency to view the Reverb Price Guide as "unrealistic". Since it lists actual sold prices, is it not based on objective data?

Case in point, when I decided to put my BFPR up on kijiji (and here) recently, I checked Reverb sold prices to see what they've been going for. In all honesty, I was surprised by how much straight (clean & original) examples had been selling for (~$4K avg over the last year). I assume some of that was due to so-called "COVID pricing" but facts are facts so I priced mine at _what I thought_ was appropriate ($3500). I can't even count the number of kijiji replies I received from people who just spouted off about the "outrageous" pricing. Typical responses when I provided a link to the Price Guide included: "fairytale", "sky high", "pipe dream", the aforementioned "unrealistic", and finally "based on low volume"....when over 30 examples are cited for the past year. Also, referencing what you saw one go for (or sold one for yourself) several years ago - or in one case, what you would pay someone _wholesale_ as the owner of a retail business - has absolutely no relevance whatsoever to present day pricing.

So, is it that buyers just can't face reality or am I missing something? I guess my question is: Can someone explain what's "wrong" with the Price Guide if you account for the seller inflation mentioned above? When I decide to go after something specific, I usually consult avg sold prices on Reverb (including the price range), subtract 10%, and would consider anything scored below that "fair market value" as a win. I understand that people may not _like_ current pricing or be happy to pay it but, if I don't like the prices I'm seeing, I simply stay away and don't engage with sellers. Am I wrong about the relevance of the Price Guide then? I have no problem admitting it if I am, or if I've missed something truly obvious. Just curious....


----------



## BlueRocker

I think the local market plays a part in it. I've bought a couple of guitars locally in the past six months or so that I got for ~30% less than "average" reverb pricing. I think people also factor in the elimination of the shipping PITA factor - most people would expect a slightly better deal if the seller doesn't have to deal with shipping, insurance, unpredictable delivery times, risk of damage in transit, and reverb / PayPal return policies which may heavily favor the potentially fickle purchaser.


----------



## StevieMac

BlueRocker said:


> I think the local market plays a part in it. I've bought a couple of guitars locally in the past six months or so that I got for ~30% less than "average" reverb pricing. I think people also factor in the elimination of the shipping PITA factor - most people would expect a slightly better deal if the seller doesn't have to deal with shipping, insurance, unpredictable delivery times, risk of damage in transit, and reverb / PayPal return policies which may heavily favor the potentially fickle purchaser.



Those are all excellent points. I had given them some consideration but probably not enough. There are certainly _risks_ involved for Reverb sellers, as you've just pointed out, and it's reasonable that could be factoring into prices as well. I wonder then, on the flip side of the argument, if Reverb _buyers_ are thus willing to pay a premium for the added protections they're afforded there? Your response goes a long way to helping me better understand what the Reverb Price Guide really represents then, with regard to _net_ valuation. Sounds like Price Guide minus 15-30% then would be a sensible argument (as opposed to "that's what I'd like to pay"). Thanks for this!


----------



## keto

StevieMac said:


> Why are folks so dismissive of Reverb sold prices?
> 
> Sincere question: Why do the majority of kijiji (and other) "buyers" _automatically_ dismiss Reverb sold prices when referenced? I get that Reverb sellers inflate prices to cover the added fees etc but, even when the +10% has been accounted for, buyers _still_ have this strong tendency to view the Reverb Price Guide as "unrealistic". Since it lists actual sold prices, is it not based on objective data?
> 
> Case in point, when I decided to put my BFPR up on kijiji (and here) recently, I checked Reverb sold prices to see what they've been going for. In all honesty, I was surprised by how much straight (clean & original) examples had been selling for (~$4K avg over the last year). I assume some of that was due to so-called "COVID pricing" but facts are facts so I priced mine at _what I thought_ was appropriate ($3500). I can't even count the number of kijiji replies I received from people who just spouted off about the "outrageous" pricing. Typical responses when I provided a link to the Price Guide included: "fairytale", "sky high", "pipe dream", the aforementioned "unrealistic", and finally "based on low volume"....when over 30 examples are cited for the past year. Also, referencing what you saw one go for (or sold one for yourself) several years ago - or in one case, what you would pay someone _wholesale_ as the owner of a retail business - has absolutely no relevance whatsoever to present day pricing.
> 
> So, is it that buyers just can't face reality or am I missing something? I guess my question is: Can someone explain what's "wrong" with the Price Guide if you account for the seller inflation mentioned above? When I decide to go after something specific, I usually consult avg sold prices on Reverb (including the price range), subtract 10%, and would consider anything scored below that "fair market value" as a win. I understand that people may not _like_ current pricing or be happy to pay it but, if I don't like the prices I'm seeing, I simply stay away and don't engage with sellers. Am I wrong about the relevance of the Price Guide then? I have no problem admitting it if I am, or if I've missed something truly obvious. Just curious....


You sold it, didn't you? 

I would guess a large segment of the population isn't aware or at least is in denial about the current ongoing inflation. There is so much money around, somewhat moreso stateside, but here too. Used gear is generally moving pretty quickly and for decent prices. It blows my mind what Mexi Fenders and Tribute Gibsons are going for used, but it is what it is. A (looked to me like) museum quality or close Blackface Fender small amp? I was a little surprised when I saw the price but not outright shocked.


----------



## Guncho

StevieMac said:


> Why are folks so dismissive of Reverb sold prices?
> 
> Sincere question: Why do the majority of kijiji (and other) "buyers" _automatically_ dismiss Reverb sold prices when referenced? I get that Reverb sellers inflate prices to cover the added fees etc but, even when the +10% has been accounted for, buyers _still_ have this strong tendency to view the Reverb Price Guide as "unrealistic". Since it lists actual sold prices, is it not based on objective data?
> 
> Case in point, when I decided to put my BFPR up on kijiji (and here) recently, I checked Reverb sold prices to see what they've been going for. In all honesty, I was surprised by how much straight (clean & original) examples had been selling for (~$4K avg over the last year). I assume some of that was due to so-called "COVID pricing" but facts are facts so I priced mine at _what I thought_ was appropriate ($3500). I can't even count the number of kijiji replies I received from people who just spouted off about the "outrageous" pricing. Typical responses when I provided a link to the Price Guide included: "fairytale", "sky high", "pipe dream", the aforementioned "unrealistic", and finally "based on low volume"....when over 30 examples are cited for the past year. Also, referencing what you saw one go for (or sold one for yourself) several years ago - or in one case, what you would pay someone _wholesale_ as the owner of a retail business - has absolutely no relevance whatsoever to present day pricing.
> 
> So, is it that buyers just can't face reality or am I missing something? I guess my question is: Can someone explain what's "wrong" with the Price Guide if you account for the seller inflation mentioned above? When I decide to go after something specific, I usually consult avg sold prices on Reverb (including the price range), subtract 10%, and would consider anything scored below that "fair market value" as a win. I understand that people may not _like_ current pricing or be happy to pay it but, if I don't like the prices I'm seeing, I simply stay away and don't engage with sellers. Am I wrong about the relevance of the Price Guide then? I have no problem admitting it if I am, or if I've missed something truly obvious. Just curious....


My experience is the exact opposite. When I see Reverb mentioned on Kijiji ads it's as an accurate source of info.


----------



## Frenchy99

I dont trust the Reverb sold price history.

Is it based on the original sellers asking price or do they adjust it with the -30% - 40% rebates the sellers offer to finally sell it ???

Personally, the prices listed there don't reflect my local area prices so will never take them seriously. Id rather buy on Ebay were I put a bid for what I find would be a comfortable price for myself on a item.


----------



## Guncho

Frenchy99 said:


> I dont trust the Reverb sold price history.
> 
> Is it based on the original sellers asking price or do they adjust it with the -30% - 40% rebates the sellers offer to finally sell it ???
> 
> Personally, the prices listed there don't reflect my local area prices so will never take them seriously. Id rather buy on Ebay were I put a bid for what I find would be a comfortable price for myself on a item.


Wouldn't Reverb know what you finally sold the item for?


----------



## vadsy

Frenchy99 said:


> Is it based on the original sellers asking price or do they adjust it with the -30% - 40% rebates the sellers offer to finally sell it ???


not true in my case. I see my items listed in the sold section for the actual price I was paid or the price I paid, even with the discounts I offered or was offered from the original listed asking price


----------



## colchar

StevieMac said:


> Why are folks so dismissive of Reverb sold prices?
> 
> Sincere question: Why do the majority of kijiji (and other) "buyers" _automatically_ dismiss Reverb sold prices when referenced? I get that Reverb sellers inflate prices to cover the added fees etc but, even when the +10% has been accounted for, buyers _still_ have this strong tendency to view the Reverb Price Guide as "unrealistic". Since it lists actual sold prices, is it not based on objective data?
> 
> Case in point, when I decided to put my BFPR up on kijiji (and here) recently, I checked Reverb sold prices to see what they've been going for. In all honesty, I was surprised by how much straight (clean & original) examples had been selling for (~$4K avg over the last year). I assume some of that was due to so-called "COVID pricing" but facts are facts so I priced mine at _what I thought_ was appropriate ($3500). I can't even count the number of kijiji replies I received from people who just spouted off about the "outrageous" pricing. Typical responses when I provided a link to the Price Guide included: "fairytale", "sky high", "pipe dream", the aforementioned "unrealistic", and finally "based on low volume"....when over 30 examples are cited for the past year. Also, referencing what you saw one go for (or sold one for yourself) several years ago - or in one case, what you would pay someone _wholesale_ as the owner of a retail business - has absolutely no relevance whatsoever to present day pricing.
> 
> So, is it that buyers just can't face reality or am I missing something? I guess my question is: Can someone explain what's "wrong" with the Price Guide if you account for the seller inflation mentioned above? When I decide to go after something specific, I usually consult avg sold prices on Reverb (including the price range), subtract 10%, and would consider anything scored below that "fair market value" as a win. I understand that people may not _like_ current pricing or be happy to pay it but, if I don't like the prices I'm seeing, I simply stay away and don't engage with sellers. Am I wrong about the relevance of the Price Guide then? I have no problem admitting it if I am, or if I've missed something truly obvious. Just curious....



Because used markets are local and Reverb does not reflect local prices.


----------



## vadsy

colchar said:


> Because used markets are local and Reverb does not reflect local prices.


well, reverb has to be local to somewhere....


----------



## StevieMac

keto said:


> You sold it, didn't you?
> 
> I would guess a large segment of the population isn't aware or at least is in denial about the current ongoing inflation. There is so much money around, somewhat moreso stateside, but here too. Used gear is generally moving pretty quickly and for decent prices. It blows my mind what Mexi Fenders and Tribute Gibsons are going for used, but it is what it is. A (looked to me like) museum quality or close Blackface Fender small amp? I was a little surprised when I saw the price but not outright shocked.


Yes, within a day of listing it on kijiji. I agree that the price was indeed surprising.




Guncho said:


> My experience is the exact opposite. When I see Reverb mentioned on Kijiji ads it's as an accurate source of info.


I didn't actually mention it in the ad and only brought it up when folks tried to "educate" me on it's worth. My favourite lesson was from an amp builder/business owner (known to folks here and fairly well respected from what I gather) who quoted what he'd expect to pay on a trade-in. That was after he debased the amp's condition and stated "I can tell for sure...a bunch of them [tubes] are new Russian" (every single one was US or British made NOS). 😄




colchar said:


> Because used markets are local and Reverb does not reflect local prices.


Absolutely true as it's not really "local" when available to just about everyone. Because of kijiji's platform though, I couldn't find a single previous BFPR listing so that reference point was entirely unavailable (they don't exactly grow on trees around here either).


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Guncho said:


> It would be funny if exes did that on dating sites.
> 
> WARNING SARAH36 is a crazy b^#^#!





tdotrob said:


> Hahaha should be a requirement. I wonder if there is review options on those sites like on Skip or Uber and such


Think that one through guys; it would be a shitshow and horrible. Funny only if you're not involved at all and lack empathy or fail to engage it in the moment. You done know the actual crazy ones would trash everyone they ever dated whether or not it was warranted and things would get super shitty. Just another platform for bullying and butthurt narcissism.




vadsy said:


> yea, 350-400 but that was before the podcast lockdown craze went and drove up pricing


So glad I stocked up on large diaphragm dynamics (i.e. non condensor 'broadcast' mics) years ago when the going rate for any model (used) was $300c. I'm generally not a fan of condensors so I use them on everything. It was weird that they were all in about the same price range (notable exception being the Heil line, which is much cheaper new so also cheaper used; very good mind you, but just not a blingy logo for your fans to see and know to take you more seriously) but cool that the price was so steady - you could count on it. Like the most stable gear price, categorically, ever. Somehow the momentum shifted for the SM7b (the EV RE20 used to rule, Rush Limbaugh, being the ponce he is, used to have a gold plated one; the Senn MD421 somehow never caught on in NA for this application but was still affected by the de facto categorical used price), started with it becoming the cult/niche go-to non LDC vocal mic for rap and metal ( I can see why), and then a couple of star level youtubers decided to go that way and shit got weird. I mean it's 550 new at L&M.

I don't think it's so good for broadcast or rather podcast - don't give noobs that many switches/options (like the podcasters that remove the windscreen cuz they saw, but didn't fully read, that 'hack' on gearslutz and then don't use a pop filter so they go through all this noise reduction post processing- looking square at you Strombo) when they don't even know what proximity effect is. Better than a shitty condenser, and easily much cheaper than a TLM series Neumann so fine, but RE20 or a Heil FTW IMO, and as a bonus you get a great kick drum mic, for when you're beating your drum on your soapbox.

OK thanks I feel better now (fooking Mondays amirite)

/jokes


----------



## Granny Gremlin

StevieMac said:


> Why are folks so dismissive of Reverb sold prices?
> 
> Sincere question: Why do the majority of kijiji (and other) "buyers" _automatically_ dismiss Reverb sold prices when referenced? I get that Reverb sellers inflate prices to cover the added fees etc but, even when the +10% has been accounted for, buyers _still_ have this strong tendency to view the Reverb Price Guide as "unrealistic". Since it lists actual sold prices, is it not based on objective data?


Because you can't search them like you can on ebay. All you can see is the priceguide, which does not take into account condition or variation in factory options (e.g. some guitars have rare finish colours - they track that for some specific models only, usually when a huge diff and big ticket). Other items (rare but not super desirable) don't even have a price guide listing, even though there's been a few sales recently. Also the search is too fuzzy and annoying with the huge list of irrelevant results. When you find the thing you just get a graph without even links to check on individual outliers to see why the price was that high/low, so it's dang near useless. Variously too high or too low depending on what you're holding. You're better off googling the item + 'reverb' so you can read the listings and figure it out that way.... which is why I don't bother and use ebay instead. Another reason is that things are generally priced higher to start on reverb because it's not auction based and with the exception of Flower Pot Guy, most of the wannabe dealers migrated there from ebay years ago. Not saying that last point scientifically but it affects the perception of the validity sort of thing.

It's not geography - we all know about that from using ebay completed listings search (also better cuz you can see the prices that a thing wouldn't sell for; you can spot upward/downward trends forming and everything - bloody genius). Like we all know that if you're in the GTA a Traynor YBA-1 just ain't worth $800.... but it is to some midwest teenager who can't afford a proper Marshall. Same with Sunns on the west coast, Garnets in Winnipeg etc. But some things (e.g. the mics I spoke about in the post above) are pretty universal in price sometimes the world over if not at least by continent (vintage Euro rec gear costs more here than there). Perhaps we have MSRP to thank for that.


----------



## Seance

This broke-down Marshall MB bass amp is probably worth about $80 if it were pristine. But this...?









The other part seems to be a single Fender LTB10 speaker. There is a listing on reverb for a pair of these speakers for $220, but this guy wants $350? 

Is there something I'm missing?








Marshall amp and mini fender speaker cabinet stack | Amps & Pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Wasn't this fake recently outed here?










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker

Not a PRS expert, but this looks fake (and previous owner sanded the headstock???)

PRS SE custom 24 electric guitar | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

Serial puts it as a 2009. The pattern of the bird inlays look authentic.
I'd say it's legit. Why the idiot sanded the face of the headstock? Who knows.


----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> Serial puts it as a 2009. The pattern of the bird inlays look authentic.
> I'd say it's legit. Why the idiot sanded the face of the headstock? Who knows.


Were they making SE Customs that far back? I suppose, my (first) Soapbar SE was 04-05


----------



## laristotle

keto said:


> Were they making SE Customs that far back?


I used to have a '05.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

What the heck is a Parts Castor? You mean, like... a platypus?


----------



## Electraglide

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 349556
> 
> 
> What the heck is a Parts Castor? You mean, like... a platypus?


Could be made from the glands of horny beavers soaked in plastic. Where is it?


----------



## laristotle

1950's Geib guitar case. $150


----------



## GuitarT

Jay Turser JT-300 Strat, sells for $149 on Amazon but I guess the lunch box amp brings the package up to $950? 🤔






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

There's a guy selling a 2013 AV65 Jazzmaster out of Montreal and it's been up for sale for months and months now. Funny thing is that as time goes on his asking price is getting higher. It didn't sell at $3100 so he raised the price to $3400. Last I saw he had raised it to over $3700. Um...k.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




_I am selling the exclusive rights to my original, awesome poem. It can be turned into a song, used in a jingle, in a book, framed and sold as is etc. ...............The possibilities are endless but this prose will take you deeper than you can imagine. I can mail you a copy or send it to you online as you desire after the transaction. You will receive the full version (six verses total) once purchased. I HAVE OTHER GENRES, which I will be auctioning off in the future, if you are a musician, writer or other. There are four more verses which I will only reveal after purchase. Make me an offer. _


----------



## Frenchy99

Vintage guitar cord for 125$

Câble de guitare 1968 de marque Vox pour studio | Amplificateurs et pédales | Longueuil/Rive Sud | Kijiji


----------



## bzrkrage

Holy ShNike’s! I must be sitting on a goldmine!
With “real Jimi coils”!


Frenchy99 said:


> Vintage guitar cord for 125$
> 
> Câble de guitare 1968 de marque Vox pour studio | Amplificateurs et pédales | Longueuil/Rive Sud | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 350906
> 
> View attachment 350907


----------



## 1SweetRide

Who wouldn’t want a $700.00 wooden recorder?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bw66

1SweetRide said:


> Who wouldn’t want a $700.00 wooden recorder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


At only 70 times the price, it probably sounds 100 times better than those crappy plastic ones that the public schools inflict on us.


----------



## mhammer

I gather this person is trying to make a statement about "vintage". The same instrument was listed for just over twelve and a half thousand a few days ago.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar

mhammer said:


> I gather this person is trying to make a statement about "vintage". The same instrument was listed for just over twelve and a half thousand a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


He is seriously undervaluing that guitar considering how reliced it is.

And he shouldn't knock burlap sacks for carrying guitars. As Chuck Berry taught us, even Johnny B Goode carried his guitar in a gunny sack. If it was good enough for him, it is good enough for the likes of us.


----------



## achar073

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





People are being super aggressive on pricing these days...geez. This guitar sells for $1899.00 new at L&M. In stock at the Ottawa store too!

Edit: upon closer look, this was the 2019 model with neck binding and hard case. Still have a hard time thinking I would pay close to list for a new studio though.


----------



## colchar

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 1SweetRide

Well, I’d hang that on the wall as an interesting conversation piece but not at $400.00 bucks.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 351510




He clearly has a different definition of 'beautiful' than the rest of us.


----------



## BGood

$100 Epiphone + two $10 dogear P90 + $10 bridge + knobs + tuners = $550 SG

Epiphone SG | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Electraglide

1SweetRide said:


> Well, I’d hang that on the wall as an interesting conversation piece but not at $400.00 bucks.


That before or after his wife takes her steamer and sink drain strainers back?


----------



## JesseB94

Someone wants 1k for a epi dot...


----------



## Verne

He must have 2 more Epi Dots he forgot to add in title and ad.


----------



## BlueRocker

How does this make sense? This guy has two guitars listed as two days old with receipt - can't get a loan so he finances guitars?

Gibson les Paul honeyburst | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> How does this make sense? This guy has two guitars listed as two days old with receipt - can't get a loan so he finances guitars?
> 
> Gibson les Paul honeyburst | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 351937



That condo is right up the street from Humber College. Maybe a student desperate for money who figured he could finance a guitar, sell it, and everything would be OK if they kept up the payments?


----------



## Frenchy99

Vintage Fender Guitar Case mid 60 pre cbs | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji 

*Vintage Fender Guitar Case mid 60 pre cbs*
700,00 $


----------



## MarkM

BlueRocker said:


> How does this make sense? This guy has two guitars listed as two days old with receipt - can't get a loan so he finances guitars?
> 
> Gibson les Paul honeyburst | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 351937


Buying a guitar with a lien on it!


----------



## bzrkrage

BlueRocker said:


> How does this make sense? This guy has two guitars listed as two days old with receipt - can't get a loan so he finances guitars?
> 
> Gibson les Paul honeyburst | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 351937


Also, buddy has 2 different address’s & 2 different phone numbers
🚩


----------



## tdotrob

At $3500 what a deal. The best LP studio ever made









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bzrkrage

tdotrob said:


> At $3500 what a deal. The best LP studio ever made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Ha! Just beat me.
Yeah, ol’ George has a few ‘Roos loose in the back paddock I think....


----------



## bzrkrage

Just sent him a message asking if the potato was included....


----------



## SWLABR

bzrkrage said:


> Just sent him a message asking if the potato was included....
> View attachment 352401


Hmmm... kinda orange. possibly a sweet potato, or really poor lighting. 

I'd be more interested in the removal of the "Fender" sticker! Knowing full well it could refer to an amp, I don't think the case should be the place for cross-pollination.


----------



## tdotrob

bzrkrage said:


> Just sent him a message asking if the potato was included....
> View attachment 352401


It is a good looking potatoe!


----------



## brokentoes

Looks like a Russet potato to me. Not worth an extra 2 + G's though, as much as i love a good tater.


----------



## silvertonebetty

bzrkrage said:


> Ha! Just beat me.
> Yeah, ol’ George has a few ‘Roos loose in the back paddock I think....
> View attachment 352396


Weren’t those like $800 new? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

Umm............................










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

colchar said:


> Umm............................


Someone must've informed him. It's listed as a Dot now.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Someone must've informed him. It's listed as a Dot now.



Yeah I let him know.

It was originally listed as a Casino with P90s.


----------



## troyhead

Apparently 2016 was a “good” year, and the rest are terrible.


----------



## achar073

troyhead said:


> Apparently 2016 was a “good” year, and the rest are terrible.
> 
> View attachment 352981
> View attachment 352982


These were around $1000 new at the time iirc


----------



## vadsy

troyhead said:


> Apparently 2016 was a “good” year, and the rest are terrible.
> 
> View attachment 352981
> View attachment 352982


at least it's a nice chair


----------



## troyhead

vadsy said:


> at least it's a nice chair


After closer examination of this picture, I'd just like to point out how long the strap is. Either the owner of this guitar is a giant, or he plays it close his ankles.


----------



## tdotrob

troyhead said:


> After closer examination of this picture, I'd just like to point out how long the strap is. Either the owner of this guitar is a giant, or he plays it close his ankles.


I think he wraps around his pits judging by the stains on the strap


----------



## Verne

You can now buy a $229.99 Epi II with case, for twice what the guitar would cost new at Best Buy. What an awesome deal. Serious enquiries only?? No idea what they'd have gone for at L&M, but I'm thinking not enough to warrant this asking price. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bzrkrage

$1200 for a $495 new.... W...T.....F?!?


----------



## BlueRocker

I've been trying to control my Les Paul problem, but Kijiji is mocking me


----------



## Dorian2

troyhead said:


> Apparently 2016 was a “good” year, and the rest are terrible.
> 
> View attachment 352981
> View attachment 352982


I'm sold!


----------



## laristotle

Autographed Pink Floyd Guitar $1,800


----------



## Dorian2

laristotle said:


> Autographed Pink Floyd Guitar $1,800
> View attachment 353272


I don't go for stuff like autographed paraphernalia, but it might be worth it for someone into that thing.


----------



## laristotle

Dorian2 said:


> I don't go for stuff like autographed paraphernalia, but it might be worth it for someone into that thing.


If the guitar came close to matching the value, I'd consider it.


----------



## colchar

Those signatures do not add $1500+ to the value of that guitar.


----------



## colchar

Not just the LP, but now you can buy a used tuner for $40!!!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca






And here he is with a different address. No tuner though............









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar

This idiot must think he has a custom shop reissue or something. Then again, he thinks it has the original 1996 strings so those might justify his asking price.










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Dorian2

colchar said:


> Those signatures do not add $1500+ to the value of that guitar.


Of course not. On the other hand, some might say the age of a guitar or who has played it adds nothing to the value neither. Not saying either is right or wrong. Just an observation on how some people think differently. I wouldn't put out $68,500 on an unused lifejacket that was from the Titanic neither. But somebody did....


----------



## dmc69

I'm dealing with this guy named "Lu" on Kijiji who keeps asking me to produce a physical receipt of a guitar I'm selling that's like 2 years old... I throw all mine away after the return period is up, yet he thinks because he keeps his for decades, I'm super suspicious for not being able to produce one. Weird folks, I tell you.

On another note, it's freaking Kijiji. Asking for an old sales receipt on used goods that could be years old is a useless endeavour.


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> I'm dealing with this guy named "Lu" on Kijiji who keeps asking me to produce a physical receipt of a guitar I'm selling that's like 2 years old... I throw all mine away after the return period is up, yet he thinks because he keeps his for decades, I'm super suspicious for not being able to produce one. Weird folks, I tell you.
> 
> On another note, it's freaking Kijiji. Asking for an old sales receipt on used goods that could be years old is a useless endeavour.



If you got it at L&M they can reprint it for you. Or you could just tell Lu to get his head out of his ass. Your call.


----------



## dmc69

I ain't lifting a finger to call L&M to reprint a receipt for that guy. The L&M employees also have better things to do.


----------



## silvertonebetty

dmc69 said:


> I'm dealing with this guy named "Lu" on Kijiji who keeps asking me to produce a physical receipt of a guitar I'm selling that's like 2 years old... I throw all mine away after the return period is up, yet he thinks because he keeps his for decades, I'm super suspicious for not being able to produce one. Weird folks, I tell you.
> 
> On another note, it's freaking Kijiji. Asking for an old sales receipt on used goods that could be years old is a useless endeavour.


I kept a receipt for almost three years and guess what. You couldn’t read it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

dmc69 said:


> I ain't lifting a finger to call L&M to reprint a receipt for that guy.


If there were no other offers, it might be worthwhile just to sell the piece.





> The L&M employees also have better things to do.


You do realize it takes less than 30 seconds right?


----------



## SWLABR

colchar said:


> This idiot must think he has a custom shop reissue or something. Then again, he thinks it has the original 1996 strings so those might justify his asking price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


"*Brand New 1996* Gibson Les Paul Classic". 

Did someone actually invent a Time Machine?? Should I expect _Morlocks_ at point of pickup??


----------



## Paul Running

SWLABR said:


> Did someone actually invent a Time Machine?











'We can build a real time machine'


Travelling in time might sound like fantasy, but some physicists think it might really be possible.



www.bbc.com


----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> 'We can build a real time machine'
> 
> 
> Travelling in time might sound like fantasy, but some physicists think it might really be possible.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


It's ..._ possible_. Not done. 

Can't go to 1996 to snag a Les Paul and come back to legitimately claim it's "Brand New". 

But one day... 

There's a thread idea. Someone should start a thread _"If You Could Time Travel, Where Would You Go?_"

Would I go back to see the Beatles, or would I go fix stupid stuff I did to see if it moves the needle to change the outcome of my life today?? Or would I go to the future to see what's what and then come back and invest in that?? 

It's endless!


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> There's a thread idea. Someone should start a thread _"If You Could Time Travel, Where Would You Go?_"


Not to hijack, but interesting idea. How about if you could only make one leap back in time, and one leap forward in time. No more. What/where would you go and do?? Hmmmmmmmm........


----------



## colchar

And what of the Butterfly Effect?


----------



## bzrkrage

colchar said:


> And what of the Butterfly Effect?












I think Daisy Rock has you covered for a guitar, no effects though.


----------



## oldjoat

IF was possible .... someone from the future would have come back and fix all that is wrong with the "present".

since no one has , then it seems equally conclusive that it "can't" be done.

is the glass 1/2 empty or 1/2 full? 
how many angels can dance on the head of a pin?
or possibly, you can only travel forward in time and return to the present, because the past is already gone and is now permanently set in stone.


----------



## BlueRocker

oldjoat said:


> IF was possible .... someone from the future would have come back and fix all that is wrong with the "present".
> 
> since no one has , then it seems equally conclusive that it "can't" be done.
> 
> is the glass 1/2 empty or 1/2 full?
> how many angels can dance on the head of a pin?
> or possibly, you can only travel forward in time and return to the present, because the past is already gone and is now permanently set in stone.


They actually skipped past us to go further back in time, creating a fork so unfortunately since we're in the original trajectory of time we'll never experience the results.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Paul Running

Anybody watch Time Tunnel?


----------



## BlueRocker

Challenge or complaint?


----------



## dmc69

colchar said:


> If there were no other offers, it might be worthwhile just to sell the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize it takes less than 30 seconds right?


The guitar sold for full price to some other person who didn't give me a hard time about a a two year old receipt. Lu used the receipt logic to lowball me anyhow and laughed when I said no. 

And yes, but it's still a waste of their time to reprint a receipt for this guy.


----------



## BlueRocker

I figure @Frenchy99 must have about a $2 million collection at these prices!

Vintage 1960’s Sears Silvertone Twin 12 150 amp lifier | Amps & Pedals | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Like new he says. He must use a different definition of 'new' than the rest of us:










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> Challenge or complaint?
> 
> View attachment 353876


This kind of stuff always makes me (over) think. 

I don't know what platform this person used, but I know my iPhone has built a fair amount of "predictive text" based on what I type a lot. Pre pandemic we had a group who met at the Pub. We called ourselves Bullshitiers. It's not a word, but as soon as I type bullsh it suggests Bullshitiers. How often do they use "buggered" that their phone or tablet thought that was more likely the word they were looking for over "bothered"??


----------



## troyhead

Posting outrageously-priced items on Facebook is a bit courageous because of the comments that may show up. This is a fine example.


----------



## laristotle

Fully Autographed prop guitar from WMW video stage used!!!! Very rare! C$1,000

_This is an actual ACDC concert stage used Gibson SG replica cutout guitar prop from the WMW video shoot and used on stage by me at the concert in Toronto Canada! I have back stage and on stage pics to verify authenticity, including pics of signing and comparable signatures on other items to compare. This includes signatures of all members at the time: Angus Young, Malcom Young RIP (not getting any more of those!), Brian Johnson, cliff Williams and Simon Wright. There has been one other prop guitar like this on sale on eBay recently for $2000 US. Any offers over €1000 / $1500 Canadian or $2000 US accepted. _


----------



## blueshores_guy

Although it appears to have an adjustable bridge, I suspect setting intonation on that one would be a challenge.


----------



## laristotle

the neck seems a little warped too.


----------



## oldjoat

truss rod should straighten that right out.


----------



## bzrkrage

colchar said:


> Like new he says. He must use a different definition of 'new' than the rest of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


 Where are the pick guard screws?
This is not the first time I’ve seen this....


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> Fully Autographed prop guitar from WMW video stage used!!!! Very rare! C$1,000
> 
> _This is an actual ACDC concert stage used Gibson SG replica cutout guitar prop from the WMW video shoot and used on stage by me at the concert in Toronto Canada! I have back stage and on stage pics to verify authenticity, including pics of signing and comparable signatures on other items to compare. This includes signatures of all members at the time: Angus Young, Malcom Young RIP (not getting any more of those!), Brian Johnson, cliff Williams and Simon Wright. There has been one other prop guitar like this on sale on eBay recently for $2000 US. Any offers over €1000 / $1500 Canadian or $2000 US accepted. _
> 
> View attachment 354490


We'd better not let @Lola see this one.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





"$120 firm" and yet he has the L&M price tag of $95 still on the package.


----------



## player99

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "$120 firm" and yet he has the L&M price tag of $95 still on the package.


2 sets for $120. I think.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

player99 said:


> 2 sets for $120. I think.


Oh. Well that's actually a good deal then. And I'm dumb.


----------



## Electraglide

SWLABR said:


> It's ..._ possible_. Not done.
> 
> Can't go to 1996 to snag a Les Paul and come back to legitimately claim it's "Brand New".
> 
> But one day...
> 
> There's a thread idea. Someone should start a thread _"If You Could Time Travel, Where Would You Go?_"
> 
> Would I go back to see the Beatles, or would I go fix stupid stuff I did to see if it moves the needle to change the outcome of my life today?? Or would I go to the future to see what's what and then come back and invest in that??
> 
> It's endless!


would i go back and not take my then girlfriend to the drive in. Nah, I'd still go to the drive in with her.


----------



## bzrkrage

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Oh. Well that's actually a good deal then. And I'm dumb.


No, you aren’t dumb. I think you’re on to something.
Pic 3 says Pearloid buttons, I don’t see Pearloid.
(Maybe I’m the dumb one)


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> No, you aren’t dumb. I think you’re on to something.
> Pic 3 says Pearloid buttons, I don’t see Pearloid.
> (Maybe I’m the dumb one)
> View attachment 355142


The add says the tuners are off his Les Paul. Maybe the pearloid button ones went on the Les Paul.


----------



## achar073

Electraglide said:


> The add says the tuners are off his Les Paul. Maybe the pearloid button ones went on the Les Paul.





bzrkrage said:


> No, you aren’t dumb. I think you’re on to something.
> Pic 3 says Pearloid buttons, I don’t see Pearloid.
> (Maybe I’m the dumb one)
> View attachment 355142


Grover rotomatics are actually cheaper than the sticker price on this at L&M now...can't find the Gibson branded ones like these are, but price has gone down


----------



## JBFairthorne

player99 said:


> 2 sets for $120. I think.


How do you get two sets of tuners off “my Gibson Les Paul”?


----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> How do you get two sets of tuners off “my Gibson Les Paul”?


He might have one of these








but it seems the ad is gone now.


----------



## laristotle

Guitar pick used by FINGER 11 $70

_Asking $70, 
Finger 11 used this guitar pick.
Doesn’t get better than that 
I know a guy who knows them... 
Sorta _


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Guitar pick used by FINGER 11 $70
> 
> _Asking $70,
> Finger 11 used this guitar pick.
> Doesn’t get better than that
> I know a guy who knows them...
> Sorta _
> View attachment 355989


I think it's the guys_ from_ Finger 11 trying to raise funds for themselves!! 

It would totally be worth $70 if it was the Rainbow Butt Monkey's era.... NOT!!!


----------



## tdotrob

SWLABR said:


> I think it's the guys_ from_ Finger 11 trying to raise funds for themselves!!
> 
> It would totally be worth $70 if it was the Rainbow Butt Monkey's era.... NOT!!!


Ahhh ya the Rainbow Butt Monkeys....forgot about that.


----------



## tdotrob

SWLABR said:


> I think it's the guys_ from_ Finger 11 trying to raise funds for themselves!!
> 
> It would totally be worth $70 if it was the Rainbow Butt Monkey's era.... NOT!!!


Haha I watched the video, took me back to HS hanging out at this really nice girls house, playing Euchre, indulging in a little fun and blowing the exhale out the basement window with Much Music on in the background all night.

Think i spotted the pic! It’s legit!


----------



## MetalTele79

laristotle said:


> Guitar pick used by FINGER 11 $70
> 
> _Asking $70,
> Finger 11 used this guitar pick.
> Doesn’t get better than that
> I know a guy who knows them...
> Sorta _
> View attachment 355989


It might be worth it for a Finger Eleven super-fan. 

Going to need a certificate of authenticity to go along with it though.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lost the papers due too case breaking? Gibson les paul | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## tomee2

Electraglide said:


> would i go back and not take my then girlfriend to the drive in. Nah, I'd still go to the drive in with her.


Good movie was it? Haha!


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Lost the papers due too case breaking? Gibson les paul | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


_yes it it 10000% authentic _


----------



## Verne

Not Kijiji, but marketplace. Listed in condition...."Like new" ummmmmmmmmmmm, what?!?





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## JBFairthorne

Must be the new roadworn edition.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Secret input behind the grill cloth. Was i the only one who knew about that?


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> _yes it it 10000% authentic _


Is the Fender strap "authentic"?


----------



## Verne

Should message him for the serial and closer pics of the frets so Gibson can be contacted for a replacement COA. Since it's _10000% authentic_ he should have no trouble providing the information needed.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> Gibson can be contacted for a replacement COA


They don't do that. I tried.


----------



## laristotle

The ads that I have in the FS forum are also on kijiji and facebook.
I got a response through FB and after answering a few questions and sending pics, we agree to a price and a meet up. 
Or so I thought. He lowered his offer again.

I created the bubble conversation to make it look facebooky.


----------



## tdotrob

laristotle said:


> The ads that I have in the FS forum are also on kijiji and facebook.
> I got a response through FB and after answering a few questions and sending pics, we agree to a price and a meet up.
> Or so I thought. He lowered his offer again.
> 
> I created the bubble conversation to make it look facebooky.
> View attachment 356816


Hahaha! His offer is $30 lower and he’s saying his wife has only permitted that much? Am I reading that right? Sheesh.


----------



## laristotle

Yup.
Hence my response.


----------



## laristotle

He responded


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> The ads that I have in the FS forum are also on kijiji and facebook.
> I got a response through FB and after answering a few questions and sending pics, we agree to a price and a meet up.
> Or so I thought. He lowered his offer again.
> 
> I created the bubble conversation to make it look facebooky.
> View attachment 356816


This is brilliant! 
You really should consider a career as a writer.
Mrs Greco and I laughed and laughed at this.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Why im single and for some reason i havent felt the need to buy another guitar since she left. 
I told the slew i was only buying them to test them out and with her permission i would sell them.


----------



## laristotle

1999 Fender 21st Century Stratocaster, $3,091

_This here is a run-of-the-mill Stratocaster, with the usual characteristics & appointments. Except it has the distinction of being 1 of the 1st 100 Strats to leave the factory in January 2000. There is absolutely nothing else special about this guitar. Not even gold-coloured hardware! Except for the wee decal at the tip of the headstock that reads "21st CENTURY AMERICAN STANDARD" & a stamped neck plate. But it's still an American Standard Strat, with everything that moniker entails: the look & feel, the playability, the tone. _


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> 1999 Fender 21st Century Stratocaster, $3,091
> 
> _This here is a run-of-the-mill Stratocaster, with the usual characteristics & appointments. Except it has the distinction of being 1 of the 1st 100 Strats to leave the factory in January 2000. There is absolutely nothing else special about this guitar. Not even gold-coloured hardware! Except for the wee decal at the tip of the headstock that reads "21st CENTURY AMERICAN STANDARD" & a stamped neck plate. But it's still an American Standard Strat, with everything that moniker entails: the look & feel, the playability, the tone. _
> View attachment 356888
> 
> View attachment 356889
> 
> View attachment 356890


Great story, but Fender got the date wrong. This guitar was actually built in the first month of the last year of the 20th century - doesn't quite roll of the tongue like they were hoping it would though.

_While the period 1900-1999 is of course a century, as is any period of 100 years, it is incorrect to label it the 20th century, which began *January 1, 1901*, and will end on *December 31, 2000*.

{ Battle of the Centuries (Science Reference Services, Library of Congress) }_


No information yet on those real, ultra-valuable and ultra-rare, very collectable "1st 21st century Fender guitars" - the ones produce in January 2001. Someone got lucky, I guess, and they're holding a fortune in hidden value.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> 1999 Fender 21st Century Stratocaster, $3,091
> 
> _This here is a run-of-the-mill Stratocaster, with the usual characteristics & appointments. Except it has the distinction of being 1 of the 1st 100 Strats to leave the factory in January 2000. *There is absolutely nothing else special about this guitar.* Not even gold-coloured hardware! Except for the wee decal at the tip of the headstock that reads "21st CENTURY AMERICAN STANDARD" & a stamped neck plate. But it's still an American Standard Strat, with everything that moniker entails: the look & feel, the playability, the tone. _


Is he actually trying to sell this guitar? Sounds_ his_ wife is somehow involved... 

"I tried to sell honey... honest"


----------



## laristotle

laristotle said:


> The ads that I have in the FS forum are also on kijiji and facebook.
> I got a response through FB and after answering a few questions and sending pics, we agree to a price and a meet up.
> Or so I thought. He lowered his offer again.
> 
> I created the bubble conversation to make it look facebooky.


The deal went through. He was actually a nice guy. We chatted for a bit.
I apologized for my sarcasm telling him that it felt like he was a kid that was trolling me. lol


----------



## BlueRocker

Another SEO expert. One guess which one of these sellers is not an asshole


----------



## Thunderboy1975

BlueRocker said:


> Another SEO expert. One guess which one of these sellers is not an asshole
> 
> View attachment 357219


The one not from Qweebek?


----------



## Paul Running

The honest one.


----------



## laristotle

It's back.

Ottawa Senators Guitar $8,000


----------



## oldjoat

I just threw up my lunch .


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> Guitar pick used by FINGER 11 $70
> 
> _Asking $70,
> Finger 11 used this guitar pick.
> Doesn’t get better than that
> I know a guy who knows them...
> Sorta _
> View attachment 355989





MetalTele79 said:


> It might be worth it for a Finger Eleven super-fan.
> 
> Going to need a certificate of authenticity to go along with it though.


Hell, for 70 bucks, I’m sure you could get the guy from Finger 11 to come over and sign the COA while he’s cleaning your pool.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> It's back.
> 
> Ottawa Senators Guitar $8,000
> View attachment 358204


It’s actually kinda handy how, displayed right in the middle of the guitar, is the percentage of interest I have in owning it.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> It's back.
> 
> Ottawa Senators Guitar $8,000
> View attachment 358204




$8000?!?!?!?!?!?!

What the fuck is wrong with that guy? How the hell did he come up with such an absurd figure?


----------



## Verne

colchar said:


> $8000?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with that guy? How the hell did he come up with such an absurd figure?




🍻🍺🍻🍺


----------



## oldjoat

fools ... quebec uses the comma like we use the period for dollar amounts ...
so he has it correct for a french ad .... worth about 8 bucks . 😄


----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> It’s actually kinda handy how, displayed right in the middle of the guitar, is the percentage of interest I have in owning it.


Wait, you just started a whole thread on "sell me your ugly guitar". Well my friend, it gets no uglier than this!!!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> Wait, you just started a whole thread on "sell me your ugly guitar". Well my friend, it gets no uglier than this!!!


Why do people keep saying “ugly”? I didn’t say ugly anywhere in my post. I’m looking for weird.


----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> Why do people keep saying “ugly”? I didn’t say ugly anywhere in my post. I’m looking for weird.


That’s true. You did not say ugly. Apologies. 

The guitar is pretty weird though.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Thunderboy1975

My new band name.
Defiant Batteries.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve saw numerous guitars in kijiji where people are asking more than the retail price for used.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Permanent Waves

I came across this one while scoping out asking prices for another thread and it left me perplexed. $5K for a 1997 PRS Custom 22? I get that it is mint 10-top and birds, but am I missing something here? He is listing it as extremely rare, which it is not, and as hollow body, which it is not either. You can get a comparable new model for that price. 

Guitare Extremement Rare 1997 PRS CST22 mint | Guitares | Longueuil/Rive Sud | Kijiji


----------



## King Loudness

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





This guy owes me another beer (and a new computer monitor).

W.


----------



## BlueRocker

King Loudness said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy owes me another beer (and a new computer monitor).
> 
> W.


Are you mocking my ad?


----------



## Sneaky

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bzrkrage

“USB” Mics $50.....
Kijidiot rockband mics







technically, yes, both USB & a mic... but.... you can’t just plug these into a computer & use them..............can you?
Either way, $3 at the thrift store, not $50!


----------



## bzrkrage

I just can’t.....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 361474
> 
> I just can’t.....


 GLWS !!! HAHAHAHA

That sure as hell beats the Squier (Squire) affinity's going for $375 I've seen listed.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I wonder if it smells like Tuner Fish?


----------



## BlueRocker

Where is the lesbian guitar forum?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

So I posted a Gibson guitar on kijiji, just looking for interesting trades. Realistically, it’s worth around $2k but I don’t have that much into it so I’m a bit flexible. My ad lays out my trades pretty specifically. Gibson or Fender electrics, maybe other brands but no shredders, no acoustics, amps, pedals.

Just got this reply...










Looked at his listings to see if he at least had any music gear listed.
Nope. Just his $200 MMA bag.

My reply...









I actually should have replied “Yes, I’d take it in trade but since the guitar is worth around $2300, I’d need $2000 cash on top. Plus, you would keep the bag.”


----------



## BlueRocker

I recently got offered a Sydney Crosby signed rookie card for a Les Paul - not exactly a rare item in Cole Harbour NS


----------



## laristotle

BlueRocker said:


> Where is the lesbian guitar forum?


----------



## numb41

2manyGuitars said:


> So I posted a Gibson guitar on kijiji, just looking for interesting trades. Realistically, it’s worth around $2k but I don’t have that much into it so I’m a bit flexible. My ad lays out my trades pretty specifically. Gibson or Fender electrics, maybe other brands but no shredders, no acoustics, amps, pedals.
> 
> Just got this reply...
> View attachment 361501
> 
> 
> 
> Looked at his listings to see if he at least had any music gear listed.
> Nope. Just his $200 MMA bag.
> 
> My reply...
> View attachment 361502
> 
> 
> I actually should have replied “Yes, I’d take it in trade but since the guitar is worth around $2300, I’d need $2000 cash on top. Plus, you would keep the bag.”


Judging from his writing skills, I'll assume he's not an English major


----------



## 2manyGuitars

numb41 said:


> Judging from his writing skills, I'll assume he's not an English major


Speaking of which, I don’t think _this_ guy could have crammed more spelling mistakes into his title.


----------



## BlueRocker

Must have been vandalized painted by a famous artist

Martin Backpacker Guitar with Gig Bag / Customized Top | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> Must have been vandalized painted by a famous artist
> 
> Martin Backpacker Guitar with Gig Bag / Customized Top | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji
> 
> 
> View attachment 361595


What do you mean, you don't know Eddie Van Gogh ?


----------



## laristotle

And missing the 'e' pin as apposed to an ear.


----------



## Permanent Waves

2manyGuitars said:


> I actually should have replied “Yes, I’d take it in trade but since the guitar is worth around $2300, I’d need $2000 cash on top. Plus, you would keep the bag.”


Reminds me of that line in "Slap Shot" when one of the players sees the Hanson Brothers for the fist time: "What did he trade for those guys? A used puck bag?!?"
It's even funnier in French, where the line translates to "What did he trade for those guys? A jock strap full of sh*t?!?"
This thread is the gift that keeps on giving. "Kijiji, the only place you can trade a $2K guitar for a used puck bag and be made to feel like you are getting a deal".


----------



## Permanent Waves

laristotle said:


> And missing the 'e' pin as apposed to an ear.


That must explain why he's asking TWICE what it retails for.


----------



## jfk911

Some people have wild dreams... $1,500 for a guitar you can still get on reverb for $779.00






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## jfk911

Gretsch G2655TG-P90 Limited Edition Streamliner Center Block Jr. with Bigsby | Reverb Canada


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## bw66

BlueRocker said:


> Must have been vandalized painted by a famous artist
> 
> Martin Backpacker Guitar with Gig Bag / Customized Top | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji
> 
> 
> View attachment 361595


Price aside, that is kind of fun.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

jfk911 said:


> Some people have wild dreams... $1,500 for a guitar you can still get on reverb for $779.00


One was just posted in Ottawa for $650 with factory HSC.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> One was just posted in Ottawa for $650 with factory HSC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 361668


I had one of these - sounded great, Bigsby was a piece of shit. Traded it for a slice of pizza and thought I got a good deal.


----------



## brokentoes

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Don't know if the price is good.... but the listing is hilarious.


----------



## jfk911

2manyGuitars said:


> One was just posted in Ottawa for $650 with factory HSC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I saw that, was hoping the Facebook guy came to his senses and re listed the guitar for a reasonable price. Unfortunately was another guitar and the FB guy still has his listed for $1500




BlueRocker said:


> I had one of these - sounded great, Bigsby was a piece of shit. Traded it for a slice of pizza and thought I got a good deal.


I have a Pro Jet with a B50 and I also have a B5 for another guitar and their is quite the difference between the two but I think a spring change could fix the feel issue.


----------



## Permanent Waves

I don't know what is going on with Kijiji Ottawa these days but the pawn shops have turned it into an even bigger dumpster fire. Re-posts every day, all ads appear twice and in ALL CAPS, all of it is either garbage guitars or DJ equipment.


----------



## sillyak

This is the longest Kijiji ad I've ever seen. He is selling an amp, but also has a long description about his house for sale, a car for sale and by far the longest tag list I've ever seen, including types of cheese and meat.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tdotrob

sillyak said:


> This is the longest Kijiji ad I've ever seen. He is selling an amp, but also has a long description about his house for sale, a car for sale and by far the longest tag list I've ever seen, including types of cheese and meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Holy Schnikees.

this can’t be a real ad? Can it?


----------



## laristotle

sillyak said:


> the longest tag list I've ever seen


he forgot a red paperclip. lol


----------



## sillyak

The more I read that ad the crazier it gets haha. That guy must be tedious to talk to IRL.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne

DAMN!!! He only has 2 picks, I need 3. Oh well, next ad please.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I have one for you. Due to the rare nature of the product though, I’m going to need $42.78 plus shipping. Insured of course.


----------



## Permanent Waves

At those prices, if I emptied my dryer now, I could retire. I think a lot of people are desperately going through the bottom of their drawers looking for anything to sell. 
I know this is drums, but someone is advertising these heads for $10 each "with lots of life left in them". The one on the right is $21.25 new. That's like selling a used set of rusted strings for $5.


----------



## Permanent Waves

Am I missing something here?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Gibson - ES-335 Satin - Cherry


----------



## vadsy

what happened to the OP?

numbered read only account?


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> what happened to the OP?
> 
> numbered read only account?


Mike_Oxbig said he was deleting his account, but we begged him to keep this one alive, cause, well, it’s awesome.


----------



## bzrkrage

Speaking of awesome (or awful…) $700 Chibson?!?
*W*.*T.F?!?
Chibson*


----------



## bgreenhouse

Have an old fender tuner pedal (works fine) listed on kijiji for $10 - just want someone to use it. Guy writes me says "is it still available?", I say "yes". He says "are you negotiable", I say "I mean, it's $10...", he says "I already have a tuner, so I can't do $10".

Why are you writing me then?


----------



## bgreenhouse

bgreenhouse said:


> Have an old fender tuner pedal (works fine) listed on kijiji for $10 - just want someone to use it. Guy writes me says "is it still available?", I say "yes". He says "are you negotiable", I say "I mean, it's $10...", he says "I already have a tuner, so I can't do $10".
> 
> Why are you writing me then?


Mind you, these are their listings....










Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oldjoat

does it surprise you ? 
lotsa "me , me , me" out there .


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne

Why not just propane torch the neck as well if you are going to call that look "custom". Looks ridiculous to me. I'd have no desire to buy that beyond a refinish project, and definitely not at that price point. What the hell gets into the head of these people.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Zak Wylde upgraded chibson $800 !!!!!!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> _This is my first L.P and I’m just not a fan_


chinese junk? I wonder why.


----------



## aC2rs

That's not how you upgrade a chibson,
_This_ is how you upgrade a chibson (or any other knock-off).










(Yes sadly those are real Gibson Firebird X guitars)


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> Where is the lesbian guitar forum?


I looked can’t find it . Google failed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratotone

Not sure what this guy is trying to tell us








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR

Stratotone said:


> Not sure what this guy is trying to tell us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


uuhh...ya. Weird wording. I guess he's letting us know it ain't a deal. You have to pay full pop if you want them. 

_For _sale at $3000,_ on_ sale for $2000

Theses are just the daily fetch of $2000 I guess.


----------



## laristotle

Vintage Fender Jazz Bass Pickguard 1960's Tortoise (1965) $340








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Paul Running

aC2rs said:


> That's not how you upgrade a chibson,
> _This_ is how you upgrade a chibson (or any other knock-off).
> 
> View attachment 365613
> 
> 
> (Yes sadly those are real Gibson Firebird X guitars)


New meaning to the road worthy test.


----------



## Verne

FB Marketplace. Waiting for authentification. 

Original 1964 Fender Guitar Screws
C$20


----------



## BlueRocker

Truth in advertising. Check with the Long & McQuade credit department


----------



## traynor_garnet

A guy lowballs me for a week on the Marshall Studio 15 I am selling. He finally agrees to pay the asking price. When I ask for payment he writes, “bring it to [city two hours away] and if I like it I will buy it.” Sure dude, I’ll do a four hour round trip so you can try out my amp and see if you like it 🙄😳


----------



## laristotle

Hondo Fame pbass $4,000
_
Nato plywood body, trussrod is out of adjustment. Made in Japan at the fujigen factory circa 1980. Since everybody thinks their p.o.s. guitars are worth big bucks these days I can let this go for $4000. What a steal. Why buy something usable when you can buy this gem and play the hell out of it until the humidity changes. Lowballers will pay $5000. Trade value : $6000 Good luck bidding _


----------



## Verne

FB Marketplace. Warmoth body, Mighty Mite neck. Pay close attention to the "Made in Indonesia" on the rear of the headstock. I really hope this is a joke sale ad.





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## laristotle

15 yrs out of date. $17?!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## fretzel

Stumbled upon this by looking at Jon's other listings. Real $$$ opportunity here. Just a couple hitches. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

I'll leave the garden hose out for you. lol


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## brokentoes

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

RED BASE GUITAR $1,000
_it’s in perfect condition just needs a string and a volume guitar top _


----------



## rollingdam

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## vadsy

rollingdam said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


what's it half full of?


----------



## Verne

vadsy said:


> what's it half full of?


You mean, like did he have enough time to use a restroom on his way to his last gig, or did he have to...........improvise???


----------



## Granny Gremlin

What the F is with all the people thinking their old but not vintage Gibson bass is worth 2-3 times what it's really worth.

I own this exact bass, if it's worth this much now you'll see it soon in the for sale subforum. Last I checked you'd have a hard time getting 800.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I'm surprised the dude didn't try to leverage that a Victory (though a deluxe/artist vs the Standard, and candyapple red vs silvergreen ) was used by Marty McFly's bass plaer at the beginning of Back to the Future.

And this is just insane:








Gibson RD Krist Novoselic bass | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


2011 Gibson Krist Novoselic RD signature bass Nitro finish, maple body, Seymour Duncan hot stacks J pickups, obeche fretboard and case.




www.kijiji.ca





Which is almost 2k more than a vintage RD Standard (which is what Krist actually played) or like 1.5k more than an RD Artist CMT (last year/2 of prod they added a curly maple top and binding, broke the FX switmode switch into 2 minitoggles and burst finishes were much nicer than the former years "clown burst").

In both cases I went to ebay to see if I was just out of touch (nope, but it seems the sellers are looking at a few extranious asking prices vs actual slod prices because there havent been any recently; fer frick sakes ya noobs)


----------



## laristotle

That's the third time the Victory has been up for sale, at the same price.
I've considered it a few times , but not at that asking.


----------



## SWLABR

fretzel said:


> Stumbled upon this by looking at Jon's other listings. Real $$$ opportunity here. Just a couple hitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I showed this one to my wife.

“Hey Honey, wanna make $450/month?”

“Gross. No”

She might have an issue with the showering.


----------



## fretzel

LOL! I read the ad to mine and told her that I'm leaving her to go live in somebody's backyard. She told me that I can't come to her for the other 4 days to shower. 

Ouch!!!! LOL


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Traynor amplifier | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Like a new traynor for Guitar or where we need excellant speaker output . Price firm. Test it first than buy it.bring your tools to test it. who lived in Orangeville ,grand valley,amaranth




www.kijiji.ca





"speaker is 3times bigger than yahama or other Amps" LOL it's a 15.

Also the inflation of prices on TS series amps has gotten well out of hand. This is a pretty cool amp (especially if it has the original RCF speaker) but common man.


----------



## Verne

Granny Gremlin said:


> Traynor amplifier | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Like a new traynor for Guitar or where we need excellant speaker output . Price firm. Test it first than buy it.bring your tools to test it. who lived in Orangeville ,grand valley,amaranth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "speaker is 3times bigger than yahama or other Amps" LOL it's a 15.
> 
> Also the inflation of prices on TS series amps has gotten well out of hand. This is a pretty cool amp (especially if it has the original RCF speaker) but common man.


I assume he uses new math to determine speaker sizing. He hasn't quite gotten the grasp yet though.


----------



## jb welder

Granny Gremlin said:


> Traynor amplifier | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Like a new traynor for Guitar or where we need excellant speaker output . Price firm. Test it first than buy it.bring your tools to test it. who lived in Orangeville ,grand valley,amaranth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "speaker is 3times bigger than yahama or other Amps" LOL it's a 15.
> 
> Also the inflation of prices on TS series amps has gotten well out of hand. This is a pretty cool amp (especially if it has the original RCF speaker)


If it is the RCF, maybe he's referring to the magnet size, compared to some 'yahama' practice amp.


----------



## fretzel

I will have whatever Ed is smoking. 









Vintage plastic tipped lawn darts "Box only" complete! | Toys & Games | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Here we have a vintage Eagle plastic tip lawn darts set "Box Only".....complete! (patented pending at the time) Local pickup only. Meetups are Scarborough town center Woodside mall Pacific mall or markville mall




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker

Did he have to say it was a fake?

Gibson guitar Copy | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Granny Gremlin

jb welder said:


> If it is the RCF, maybe he's referring to the magnet size, compared to some 'yahama' practice amp.



Possible, but any way you slice it, that's not a proper sample of "other amps". I've had a few RCFs and the magnets are silly wide but not that thick, others like EV, later Altecs - anything in the same power handling range as RCF, so like 200 watts and up, are in the same range. The RCF magnet just looks bigger from behind due to the shape. Personally, I think even that is giving him too much credit - I mean if he's comparing to a yammie practise amp it prolly has an 8" or 10" vs the 15" cone on this TS-75. So yeah that's like 3 speaker sizes up.


----------



## Hammerhands

7.5^2=56.25
6^2=36
5^2=25
4^2=16

A 15-inch speaker is 3.5 times the size of an 8-inch speaker.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

fretzel said:


> I will have whatever Ed is smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage plastic tipped lawn darts "Box only" complete! | Toys & Games | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Here we have a vintage Eagle plastic tip lawn darts set "Box Only".....complete! (patented pending at the time) Local pickup only. Meetups are Scarborough town center Woodside mall Pacific mall or markville mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


You gotta screen grab these things so when the ad is gone, people can still make fun of Ed months from now.


----------



## laristotle

Simon & Patrick Showcase Mahogany. $1800

L&M $999


----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> You gotta screen grab these things so when the ad is gone, people can still make fun of Ed months from now.
> 
> View attachment 367565


The ad says “Box Only”. There appears to be something in there. Is he really selling an empty box for $200? What am I missing?

To quote Brad Pitt... “what’s in the box”??


----------



## Roryfan

2manyGuitars said:


> You gotta screen grab these things so when the ad is gone, people can still make fun of Ed months from now.
> 
> View attachment 367565


Who wants to be goalie?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 367687


But they gave it an inappropriate name, “Cornhole”!


----------



## Roryfan

SWLABR said:


> But they gave it an inappropriate name, “Cornhole”!


Where I’m from, playing cornhole is a major deterrent to avoiding prison.


----------



## SWLABR

Roryfan said:


> Where I’m from, playing cornhole is a major deterrent to avoiding prison.


I was in rural Pennsylvania the first time I was asked to play Cornhole. I had an emphatic "No!" for an answer.


----------



## mhammer

I suspect this vendor made a decimal-point error. The idea of "Like new - used very little. Ideal for young beginner taking lessons." selling for $6,500 is a little, um, miscalibrated. 6 string Acoustic guitar | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> I suspect this vendor made a decimal-point error


He's edited it to $65.


----------



## mhammer

I messaged the guy and he just wrote back that he fixed it.

Punctuation matters!


----------



## jdto

Four grand for a used Les Paul that sells new at L&M for $3199...









Gibson Les Paul Standard 50’s 2020 Gold Top | Reverb Canada


Brand New 50’s Gold Top Les Paul w/P90 pick up. Store at constant 48% humidity. Perfect condition. Original box. Certificate. Factory Picture. Hard Case. Original Strap. A lifetime instrument. Perfectly tune and ready to play. It sound like nothing else. Gibson lifetime warranty yours to activate!




reverb.com


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 367687



True story. The game described in your post as Sandbags, is also known as (no I'm not making this up) Corn Hole.

The company I work for has a plant in Tennessee. I visit there often in better times. I once saw a notice on the bulletin board advertising for a charity corn hole tournament.

You can't make that shit up.

I was with someone else from our Canadian branch and I made her look at the notice. Damn near shit myself laughing.

I mean, people do it up here, but I've never heard of tournaments.









Wayfair Canada - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More - Wayfair Canada


Shop Wayfair Canada for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




www.wayfair.ca


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Sunn Model T | Reverb


This listing is the for the first generation Model T.




reverb.com





$10k ask for a Sunn Model T BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Florida Man does it again.


----------



## Paul Running

Granny Gremlin said:


> Sunn Model T | Reverb
> 
> 
> This listing is the for the first generation Model T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10k ask for a BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Florida Man does it again.


The asking price for those Sunns has jumped quite a bit...I was considering one like that about 20 years ago...a faulty one on eBay and got sniped on it, sort of made me bitter and never pursued any further on another but I still have an interest for that model...I still have the KT88s that I lined up for that project amp on eBay.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> The asking price for those Sunns has jumped quite a bit...I was considering one like that about 20 years ago...a faulty one on eBay and got sniped on it, sort of made me bitter and never pursued any further on another but I still have an interest for that model...I still have the KT88s that I lined up for that project amp on eBay.


But, but....it’s old and old means vintage, and vintage means better....hence more valuable.

jeez


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> But, but....it’s old and old means vintage, and vintage means better....hence more valuable.


Yeah, I believe that's the core issue for me...I haven't grasped the concept or that sense of value.


----------



## Frenchy99

Milkman said:


> But, but....it’s old and old means vintage, and vintage means better....hence more valuable.
> 
> jeez


That’s what I tell me wife when she looks at me in the bedroom !


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Paul Running said:


> The asking price for those Sunns has jumped quite a bit...I was considering one like that about 20 years ago...a faulty one on eBay and got sniped on it, sort of made me bitter and never pursued any further on another but I still have an interest for that model...I still have the KT88s that I lined up for that project amp on eBay.



I know they are desirable now (for the last few years) but

1) they have never been more valuable than a Hiwatt (I have seen asking prices up to 5k before but they never sell)
2) stoner doom dudes don't have 10k to spend on a single amp head.

All Sunns seem to be having a wild increase (doubling) in asking price since the pandemic started. I can't see any recent sold listings to confirm whether thats just dreamers or not but that seems insane because selling a 2xKT88 head (model number = 3 digits or a word) was an uphill battle for US$800 (I see them asking C$2k now), and a 4xKT88 (4 digit model number) were US$1-1.3k (I;m seeing multiple k), and the Model T was 2-3k max. Like maybe shit went up but that's pretty drastic in the space of a year and a half when nothing happenned to make them more desirable than they were before. There does seem to be fewer of them around for sale though. Could the pandemic be behind all that?

Anyway 10k is a laugh.

... I wonder how much a NIB or even built up Dynaco kit would go for these days - probably a lot cheaper.


----------



## MetalTele79

Yeah. 10k is totally dreamer territory but the Sunn, Orange, Matamp type stuff is a stoner/doom magnet. Might get lucky and find a rich one.


----------



## laristotle

Hendrix Inspired Fender Stratocaster $2,400

_Started out life as a MIM Fiesta Red Strat 
Pretty much a one-of-a-kind _


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Hendrix Inspired Fender Stratocaster $2,400
> 
> _Started out life as a MIM Fiesta Red Strat
> Pretty much a one-of-a-kind _
> View attachment 368354


thats pretty dang cool., it aint finger paints but it'll do


----------



## tomee2

laristotle said:


> Hendrix Inspired Fender Stratocaster $2,400
> 
> _Started out life as a MIM Fiesta Red Strat
> Pretty much a one-of-a-kind _
> View attachment 368354


Emphatic that it's not a partscaster, then describes swapping the left hand neck on.


----------



## SWLABR

I paid $510 new in 2009. Might be time to sell mine too.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar

SWLABR said:


> I paid $510 new in 2009. Might be time to sell mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca



Pawn shops with their ridiculous prices.

I go into a local one once in a while to check out used video games (don't play often enough to justify buying them new) and check out their guitar gear while I am there. The prices they ask for shitty pedals are a joke, and are more than they sell for new at L&M.


----------



## colchar

Someone needs to look up the definition of 'new' in a dictionary. Even then, I'm not sure they'd understand it.










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne

colchar said:


> Someone needs to look up the definition of 'new' in a dictionary. Even then, I'm not sure they'd understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


It's like those ads that say "Never used, only used once". HUH ?!?!


----------



## colchar

Verne said:


> It's like those ads that say "Never used, only used once". HUH ?!?!



"Never played, plays great!"


----------



## WinnipegTechGuy

I am still most triggered by people Who write "Fender Stratocaster" ... with a big 'ol "Squier" written on the headstock.


----------



## laristotle

or 'Gibson Les Paul' with 'Epiphone' on the headstock.


----------



## Milkman

At least you can spot those fairly quickly.

I worry more about Chibsons and Chenders. Those can easily trick people and lead to shitty consequences down stream, not to mention the damage to the reputations of the OG manufacturers.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I shed not a tear for Gibson, but it sucks when a regular dude gets taken for a ride.


----------



## colchar

They really need to put a limit on the number of tags you can add to a thread as it is irritating as hell to search for things and have completely unrelated items show up in the search results just because some asshole decided to name every piece of gear ever made in his tags so that his item would show up in every search.

This is far from the worst example, but check out the tags this asshole included:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## mhammer

This might be the Kijiji ad that many Ottawa-area musicians have long waited for. Ding-dong, the witch is dead!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Doug Gifford

mhammer said:


> This might be the Kijiji ad that many Ottawa-area musicians have long waited for. Ding-dong, the witch is dead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


My son rented in that area two years ago while he attended Ottawa U. Intercontinental was having an "Everything Must Go!!!" sale then, too.


----------



## laristotle

colchar said:


> check out the tags this asshole included


I sometimes respond to those offering a trade of what they have tagged. 
When they state that they're not looking; 'Oh .. but you have it tagged.'


mhammer said:


> This might be the Kijiji ad that many Ottawa-area musicians have long waited for. Ding-dong, the witch is dead!


This may be better in the 'kijiji alert' forum.


----------



## bzrkrage

$200, $149 new…..


----------



## bw66

mhammer said:


> This might be the Kijiji ad that many Ottawa-area musicians have long waited for. Ding-dong, the witch is dead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Pretty sure this is an annual event - and every year it provokes a small online celebration.


----------



## Permanent Waves

bw66 said:


> Pretty sure this is an annual event - and every year it provokes a small online celebration.


...Followed by intense disappointment when we see the store still open months later. I drove by last week and they are still open. Like cockroaches after a nuclear war, they survived COVID.

Reminds me of the line at end of "The Godfather II" when Michael is discussing the elimination of an old and sick rival: "He's been dying of the same heart attack for 20 years".


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> The ad says “Box Only”. There appears to be something in there. Is he really selling an empty box for $200? What am I missing?
> 
> To quote Brad Pitt... “what’s in the box”??


I wonder if Ed is my old teacher. He was a crack head they actually called him “special ed” he use to join the high school kids and smoked on the school property . My first year out of high school he got suspended for throwing a desk at a student. I don’t know what happened to him after he retired.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> They really need to put a limit on the number of tags you can add to a thread as it is irritating as hell to search for things and have completely unrelated items show up in the search results just because some asshole decided to name every piece of gear ever made in his tags so that his item would show up in every search.
> 
> This is far from the worst example, but check out the tags this asshole included:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


This thread delves into that territory...









Hey Kijiji Montreal... Fvck you in Particular!!!


I guess I’m lucky being a serial guitar buyer living in Ottawa. Besides the plentiful gear in my own city, a 2 hour drive one way puts me in Montreal, 4 hours the other way gets me right into the heart of Toronto. When I search kijiji, besides searching specifically Ottawa and Toronto, I...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

I haven’t actually been on kijiji in awhile. At least not for buying stuff


----------



## laristotle

VINTAGE MARSHALL 5210 amplifier . Super rare $300
_You wont find this on Ebay. It is missing front plate. Otherwise it would be a whole lot more. _


----------



## laristotle

Martin acoustic guitar Wall mount $180


----------



## bzrkrage

Don’t use a “BestBuy” add to sell a guitar for $500, when it’s $229 new…..








Yes, they have a $35 Honetone amp & cable….


----------



## Permanent Waves

laristotle said:


> This may be better in the 'kijiji alert' forum.


I don't think we could, in good conscience, direct anyone to go buy something there. However, I just noticed they no longer show up in Google, so maybe this time it is for real. Or maybe they threatened Google to de-list them because the Google reviews were so epic.

"The 89 year old store owner is closing up shop after serving the community for over 50 years. Please stop by for your last chance to get rudely yelled at and kicked out!!!!"


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> VINTAGE MARSHALL 5210 amplifier . Super rare $300
> _You wont find this on Ebay. It is missing front plate. Otherwise it would be a whole lot more. _
> View attachment 370041


I sent a message to the poster. I asked how it's controlled without knobs and the inputs... See if they respond.


----------



## JBFairthorne

SWLABR said:


> I sent a message to the poster. I asked how it's controlled without knobs and the inputs... See if they respond.


Di**cough**ck


----------



## SWLABR

He responded! I’m the purple.


----------



## colchar

Wow, just wow.










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## jdto

Quite the optimist


----------



## laristotle

😂


----------



## colchar

Asking $95 for a used pedal that sells for $79 brand new:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR

colchar said:


> Asking $95 for a used pedal that sells for $79 brand new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Even after taxes, it's like $91 brand new. WTF?!?! is right!

... maybe they meant $59

Check out some other stuff they have on offer. A lot of teacups and china. 

And this NHL, that's right, NHL jacket


----------



## colchar

SWLABR said:


> Even after taxes, it's like $91 brand new. WTF?!?! is right!
> 
> ... maybe they meant $59
> 
> Check out some other stuff they have on offer. A lot of teacups and china.
> 
> And this NHL, that's right, NHL jacket
> 
> View attachment 371735



And then there's this:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca







$375 for a guitar that sells for $249 brand new.


----------



## colchar

Wait, here's another one:









BOSS DS-1 Distortion Guitar Effect Pedal in Very Good Condition | Amps & Pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


BOSS DS-1 Distortion Guitar Effect Pedal in Very Good Condition Gentle used No Box or manual This is a great effects pedal. We deliver within the GTA for a small fee or happy to ship (buyer pays). Text or call 647 408 3795 and please review my other listings. 




www.kijiji.ca






$95 for a $79 pedal.


----------



## SWLABR

colchar said:


> And then there's this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $375 for a guitar that sells for $249 brand new.





colchar said:


> Wait, here's another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOSS DS-1 Distortion Guitar Effect Pedal in Very Good Condition | Amps & Pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji
> 
> 
> BOSS DS-1 Distortion Guitar Effect Pedal in Very Good Condition Gentle used No Box or manual This is a great effects pedal. We deliver within the GTA for a small fee or happy to ship (buyer pays). Text or call 647 408 3795 and please review my other listings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $95 for a $79 pedal.


I saw those. This dude is truly out to lunch.


----------



## laristotle

'05 MIK Epiphone Casino $1,400


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> '05 MIK Epiphone Casino $1,400



Down to $1200 now. Give it a few days and he might get down to a more realistic price.


----------



## colchar

Wow:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Twisted Metal

colchar said:


> Wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


🤣


----------



## John123

10409 said:


> That's along the lines of the current troll on ottawa kijiji asking for a gibson les paul for 400$ (but a HSC is a must)


And I thought Montreal kijiji was crazy...I guess everyone is drinking the same Kool-Aid!!


----------



## pickslide

Correct me if I am wrong here, but $530 firm? WTF?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## John123

bagpipe said:


> I love these types of ads on Ottawa Kijiji:
> 
> Fender Telecaster - American Standard w/case - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.
> 
> "$1200 for 4 year old American Standard Tele. Oh and you're getting a deal because the MSRP is $1569!!".
> 
> Ummm Doood ... its $1199 for a brand new one at L&M :
> 
> Long & McQuade - Fender Musical Instruments American Standard Telecaster - Rosewood Neck - 3 Tone Sunburst


Hey Doood, but you're not payin' them taxes!!!


----------



## colchar

Six Boss pedals for $460 firm? Or for a Gibson??









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR

colchar said:


> Six Boss pedals for $460 firm? Or for a Gibson??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Gee… should I offer up my 2011 Goldtop??


----------



## colchar

SWLABR said:


> Gee… should I offer up my 2011 Goldtop??



Only if it has the P90s that he's looking for.


----------



## bzrkrage

It’s back! (Meaning no one touched it for 8wks)
Now even Jiji put Bestbuy $229 at the bottom of the ad….


----------



## SWLABR

Only played once, but he managed to snap a string... and the "*E Minor*" string at that!!


----------



## bzrkrage

Out. To. Lunch.

Fender Cyber Twin SE $1875.

I worry sometimes that people get gear instead of rent or monies owed. Get told that it’s worth thousands.


----------



## Diablo

It's always funny to me when sellers says something is an easy fix, yet they don't do it themselves in order to maximize their profit or make a smoother sale.
If you can't do it yourself, don't tell me how easy something would be.

It also makes me suspicious that, that issue is obscuring / a decoy for a more serious issue... Eg. Perhaps it has no strings bc when properly strung, they buzz or something.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

If he gets this much for it, mine’s going up for sale.
And “vintage correct”? You mean other than the tuners, pickups, and probably a few other details?


----------



## laristotle

2manyGuitars said:


> If he gets this much for it, mine’s going up for sale.


So will mine.


----------



## StevieMac

Ummm, I don't think this item is "as described". It's on Reverb but same diff as kijiji IMO:









Gibson Custom Shop '57 Les Paul Jr. | Reverb Canada


Sound amazing and plays smooth. comes with COA placard. Gibson Custom 1957 Les Paul Junior Single Cutaway VOS Solidbody Electric Guitar at a Glance:Single cutaway mahogany slab bodyOne P-90 dog ear pickup in the bridge position1-piece mahogany neck with '50s profile and rosewood fingerboardSingl...




reverb.com


----------



## laristotle

Better Than REAL ESTATE $5,200

_Vintage Hagstrom II . Plays good . 
Take this baby anywhere ! 
Earn money without paying land taxes on heavy Real Estate . 
Impress your friends with Jimi Hendrix style licks ! 
Never work again . 
$ 5,200 Firm . _


----------



## Johnny Spune

Where do you start with that one….


----------



## Dave B4

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





this was my first guitar amp 33 years ago. I doubt it went for $120 new

is there a hot collector's market for terrible, late 80's, solid state practice amps?

🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Granny Gremlin

2manyGuitars said:


> If he gets this much for it, mine’s going up for sale.
> And “vintage correct”? You mean other than the tuners, pickups, and probably a few other details?
> 
> View attachment 373041


I've never understood used non vintage firebird pricing. This does take the cake tho.


----------



## troyhead

Brand new:


----------



## bw66

troyhead said:


> View attachment 373884
> 
> 
> Brand new:
> View attachment 373885


My failing eyes think they might see an F in the logo on the top pic. Still, overpriced for a second-hand instrument and amp.


----------



## troyhead

bw66 said:


> My failing eyes think they might see an F in the logo on the top pic. Still, overpriced for a second-hand instrument and amp.


My screen grab wasn’t that great, but the ad is definitely a Squier.


----------



## bw66

troyhead said:


> My screen grab wasn’t that great, but the ad is definitely a Squier.


Fair enough. I recently bought the clear red gloss version - fun guitar, but not that fun!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Is it just me or is it impossible to sell stuff on Kijijji right now?

Everyone is broke I guess? Not even getting low balled......oh well.


----------



## BlueRocker

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Is it just me or is it impossible to sell stuff on Kijijji right now?
> 
> Everyone is broke I guess? Not even getting low balled......oh well.





SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Is it just me or is it impossible to sell stuff on Kijijji right now?
> 
> Everyone is broke I guess? Not even getting low balled......oh well.


I bought a Gibson Les Paul today on Kijiji for $525. I didn't even try too hard. I think buyers have vanished as I'm starting to see some pretty good prices.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

BlueRocker said:


> I bought a Gibson Les Paul today on Kijiji for $525. I didn't even try too hard. I think buyers have vanished as I'm starting to see some pretty good prices.


Yeah I think we're very firmly in "buyer's market" right now. 

I'm selling a bunch of stuff but probably just going to hang on to it as I'm not desperate or anything, just trying to fund some different stuff, and I'm barely getting a sniff on some great things at "priced to sell" prices. 

It's sort of odd though. Congrats on that Les Paul btw.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

aaaaaand I jinxed myself into selling something at exactly the price I was hoping for, 

Nice easy mutually good transaction (so rare these days) 

There's still good people out there!


----------



## John123

I have a 2013 FSR AVRI '72 Tele Custom for sale and this is the type of responses I get:

Hey man. I have a Vox Tone Lab ST Modular Tube Pedal (has tube in it) it's truly one of the best pedals I've ever owned. Gives several amp option. Can go from Beatles to Queen to Slash and much more. It's in mint condition. I also have a vintage tube amp from the 60s made in Canada called Galto. Has reverb and tremolo. All original. I could also throw in my acoustic Washburn dreadnought with guitar case. I have a mic and pre amp and mini amp also and a Maestro by Gibson SG Junior.


----------



## laristotle

Quantity over quality? Sure, I'd jump all over that.


----------



## John123

laristotle said:


> Quantity over quality? Sure, I'd jump all over that.


I still think he's coming up short!! Cheers😂


----------



## tomee2

BlueRocker said:


> I bought a Gibson Les Paul today on Kijiji for $525. I didn't even try too hard. I think buyers have vanished as I'm starting to see some pretty good prices.


Studio? Great price no matter what it was


----------



## BlueRocker

tomee2 said:


> Studio? Great price no matter what it was


It was a Cherry Les Paul LPJ 2013. Ugliest colour I've ever seen but it sounds good. Maple neck, mahogany body with maple cap, 490R/498T pickups. This is a good looking version of what I bought


----------



## tomee2

BlueRocker said:


> It was a Cherry Les Paul LPJ 2013. Ugliest colour I've ever seen but it sounds good. Maple neck, mahogany body with maple cap, 490R/498T pickups. This is a good looking version of what I bought
> 
> View attachment 374380


Nice find, I have the 2014 version.


----------



## BlueRocker

tomee2 said:


> Nice find, I have the 2014 version.


You're lucky - the stupid EMG-esque pickup covers are not removable on the 2013's.


----------



## tomee2

BlueRocker said:


> You're lucky - the stupid EMG-esque pickup covers are not removable on the 2013's.


True, but you dont have a 2014 emblem at the 12th fret. At least you can swap the pickups.


----------



## colchar

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bzrkrage

$60 used, $47.99 new…. But it is a ukalally….


----------



## 2manyGuitars

bzrkrage said:


> $60 used, $47.99 new…. But it is a ukalally….
> View attachment 374748
> View attachment 374749


Is the $47.99 photo from their ad?


----------



## bzrkrage

2manyGuitars said:


> Is the $47.99 photo from their ad?


No, their ad’s the $60, L&M’s the $47.99


----------



## Dave B4

The price is firm. Too bad…. 😳









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## JBFairthorne

Crazy town.


----------



## colchar

You're fucking dreaming buddy:










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## John123

colchar said:


> You're fucking dreaming buddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


For that price, he should have at least cleaned it up!!


----------



## davetcan

colchar said:


> You're fucking dreaming buddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Well he does live in Port Hope.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I think he misspelled "ruined".









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## MetalTele79

Not a specific ad but I've noticed an increase in "please contact" instead of putting an asking price, then requesting best offer on the item. Either they don't want to bother researching what their item is worth or they're hoping for some kind of bidding war.


----------



## bw66

Not music related, but another one filed under "It-doesn't-hurt-to-try":





__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com





For posterity: McDonalds coffee cards at $3 each or ten for $25.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> I think he misspelled "ruined".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 375046
> 
> 
> View attachment 375047


Fender and Custom Shop decals.


----------



## colchar

bw66 said:


> Not music related, but another one filed under "It-doesn't-hurt-to-try":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Войдите на Facebook
> 
> 
> Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For posterity: McDonalds coffee cards at $3 each or ten for $25.



Listing gone.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> I think he misspelled "ruined".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 375046
> 
> 
> View attachment 375047


That's potentially a Squier SE, worth about $100


----------



## 2manyGuitars

How do people think this looks any good?


----------



## colchar

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar

Dave's not here man....................










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

Guitar tuning $10

_I tune classical guitars and acoustic guitars. I charge $10 _


----------



## colchar

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Guitar tuning $10
> 
> _I tune classical guitars and acoustic guitars. I charge $10 _


WOW. That is an incredibly ballsy ad. 

Or, for less than two visits to this putz, you can have: Snark - Guitar Bass & Violin Tuner


----------



## colchar

SWLABR said:


> WOW. That is an incredibly ballsy ad.
> 
> Or, for less than two visits to this putz, you can have: Snark - Guitar Bass & Violin Tuner



I guaran-fucking-tee you that the guy who posted that ad uses a tuner, probably a Snark.


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> WOW. That is an incredibly ballsy ad.





colchar said:


> I guaran-fucking-tee you that the guy who posted that ad uses a tuner, probably a Snark.


She also has another ad offering instruction at $15/hr









Online guitar lessons | Music Lessons | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Online guitar lessons $15 an hour I will teach you how to… -how to tune your guitar -how to read guitar tabs/tablature -how to play with multiple fingers -I can teach you how to play a specific piece




www.kijiji.ca




_Online guitar lessons $15 an hour I will teach you how to… 
-*how to tune your guitar* 
-how to read guitar tabs/tablature 
-how to play with multiple fingers 
-I can teach you how to play a specific piece _


----------



## BlueRocker

I want the slow ones


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

1500 bucks for a 77 Champ? Lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Powdered Toast Man said:


> 1500 bucks for a 77 Champ? Lol


Yeah. I mean for only $250 more, you could have this...









1968 Fender Vibro Champ $1775CAD ~ No trades thank you | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


1968 Fender Vibro Champ $1775CAD ~ No trades thank you ...as seen - 3 times - in the 1970 movie, FESTIVAL EXPRESS - the best view is at 3:00 minutes! …this Fender VibroChamp was built 2 years earlier! In the YouTube video, 'The Weight | Featuring Ringo Starr and Robbie Robertson | Playing For...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah. I mean for only $250 more, you could have this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 Fender Vibro Champ $1775CAD ~ No trades thank you | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> 
> 1968 Fender Vibro Champ $1775CAD ~ No trades thank you ...as seen - 3 times - in the 1970 movie, FESTIVAL EXPRESS - the best view is at 3:00 minutes! …this Fender VibroChamp was built 2 years earlier! In the YouTube video, 'The Weight | Featuring Ringo Starr and Robbie Robertson | Playing For...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 377181


I just can't believe it because I couldn't give away a 1973 Champ in excellent condition (with original speaker) for $500 about 6 years ago. 

My buddy owned a 76 and the quality was really falling off by the mid 70s. The 76 cabinet was made of chip board instead of pine or even plywood.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I just can't believe it because I couldn't give away a 1973 Champ in excellent condition (with original speaker) for $500 about 6 years ago.
> 
> My buddy owned a 76 and the quality was really falling off by the mid 70s. The 76 cabinet was made of chip board instead of pine or even plywood.


Don’t worry. Neither of those are worth anything close to what they’re asking. That ‘68 has been posted for months (over a year?) and anyone who messages the crazy old coot with _any_ kind of question is in for a treat.

Do it.
I dare you. 😗


----------



## BlueRocker

If you don't like my possibly fake guitar that I purposefully posted crappy pictures of, you'll love my personality.

antique gibson less paul black 1979 with hard shell case | Guitars | Pembroke | Kijiji


----------



## Verne

Less Paul. Not more apparently

If you can't even spell what it is you are selling, you shouldn't even be selling


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Verne said:


> Less Paul. Not more apparently
> 
> If you can't even spell what it is you are selling, you shouldn't even be selling


What's funny is that if you look at his other ad, it's for a Honda valve adjustment tool that he says he doesn't really know what it is.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> Don’t worry. Neither of those are worth anything close to what they’re asking. That ‘68 has been posted for months (over a year?) and anyone who messages the crazy old coot with _any_ kind of question is in for a treat.
> 
> Do it.
> I dare you. 😗



I was bored so decided to take your challenge.

I sent him this:
Who is the "expert local tube-amp tech" who has supposedly serviced this? And what proof can you offer a potential buyer that this alleged expert has, indeed, been the only one to service this amp?


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> If you don't like my possibly fake guitar that I purposefully posted crappy pictures of, you'll love my personality.
> 
> antique gibson less paul black 1979 with hard shell case | Guitars | Pembroke | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 377200



As mentioned above, I'm bored (actually, I am avoiding work) so I sent him this:

That guitar is as fake as fuck, and nothing made in 1979 is an antique!


----------



## brokentoes

lol the guitar looks real to me, not that i'm an expert on Norlins but do they get faked much ?? The Gibson on the headstock looks right and that hardware looks like late 70's weirdness for sure. Anyone mentioned to him that time when there was no after school snacks because you ate them after you banged his Mom yet ??


----------



## BlueRocker

The blingier models do get faked (Les Paul Supreme). Not sure about the 25/50 but if they fake the belt buckle that shipped with it there's a good chance. Anyone trying (used this term loosely in this case) to sell a high end guitar could minimally give a photo of the headstock.

I may have used his toothbrush after the mom thing.


----------



## player99

BlueRocker said:


> If you don't like my possibly fake guitar that I purposefully posted crappy pictures of, you'll love my personality.
> 
> antique gibson less paul black 1979 with hard shell case | Guitars | Pembroke | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 377200


I offered to trade a pair of socks.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> I was bored so decided to take your challenge.
> 
> I sent him this:
> Who is the "expert local tube-amp tech" who has supposedly serviced this? And what proof can you offer a potential buyer that this alleged expert has, indeed, been the only one to service this amp?


I’d love to see his reply. Here’s mine...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

...and the “jewel light” comment at the end was because this ad has been mentioned before. Apparently, he went off on someone for asking about the jewel light.


----------



## BlueRocker

I wonder if people ever ask themselves why their stuff doesn't sell. Here's an example of one seller in a small community. And they always complain about "lowballers" when their prices are 90% of retail. For context I've recently seen the Epiphone Custom used at L&M for $700, and I've bought a used VP Junior volume pedal not long ago from them for $80 (with a 3 month performance warranty).


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

2manyGuitars said:


> ...and the “jewel light” comment at the end was because this ad has been mentioned before. Apparently, he went off on someone for asking about the jewel light.


Nice dig. If you're "getting pissed off with all the questions" that means there's a problem with your ad. I love that you told him basically that if he's going to ask collector prices then these are the answers a collector requires before putting money down.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Nice dig. If you're "getting pissed off with all the questions" that means there's a problem with your ad. I love that you told him basically that if he's going to ask collector prices then these are the answers a collector requires before putting money down.


Yeah, you can see I wasn’t trying to troll him. I asked reasonable questions for legitimate reasons. Like you said, if you’re asking (beyond) collector grade prices, you should be prepared to justify it.

I mean his price is high but it is a cool amp and seems to be in great shape. If I had the answers to the questions I asked, then maybe I’d be willing to at least open negotiations. Although, I don’t think “negotiation” is in his vocabulary.

And BTW, at the time, I did a bit of digging and I think that actually _is_ a speaker that would have been used in an old Fisher stereo.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> I’d love to see his reply. Here’s mine...
> 
> View attachment 377383
> 
> View attachment 377384
> 
> View attachment 377385
> 
> 
> View attachment 377386
> 
> View attachment 377387




He hasn't responded. You must have sufficiently exasperated him that he no longer answers questions from those of us who just don't get it.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, you can see I wasn’t trying to troll him.



I, on the other hand, was definitely trying to troll him.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, you can see I wasn’t trying to troll him. I asked reasonable questions for legitimate reasons. Like you said, if your asking (beyond) collector grade prices, you should be prepared to justify it.
> 
> I mean his price is high but it is a cool amp and seems to be in great shape. If I had the answers to the questions I asked, then maybe I’d be willing to at least open negotiations. Although, I don’t think “negotiation” is in his vocabulary.
> 
> And BTW, at the time, I did a bit of digging and I think that actually _is_ a speaker that would have been used in an old Fisher stereo.


That's the thing, "upgrade" may mean a superior component however it usually downgrades the value. ESPECIALLY on a vintage piece. Hell, I've had difficulty in selling modern production amps that have had their OEM speakers swapped out simply because it's "not original". 

Either way, the price on the Champs is absurd for what they are.


----------



## colchar

colchar said:


> He hasn't responded. You must have sufficiently exasperated him that he no longer answers questions from those of us who just don't get it.



I spoke too soon.

Here is his response:
"_Thank yuou. My Vibrochamp is for sale, as shown and the price is stated. My ad is factual and honest._"

I replied with:
"_I didn't say your ad wasn't factual, I merely asked you to further explain some statements you made in it. The fact that you are unwilling to do so is a red flag for a potential purchaser. I would also like to know how long ago the servicing by this alleged expert was done, and what brand of replacement speaker is in there because, unless it is something exceptional, the fact that it has a replacement speaker decreases the value of the amp._"


----------



## sulphur

The price, the discription, the condition. A lot of wtf's.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Sneaky

Well he said it’s for sale. What more do you need to know?


----------



## nonreverb

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, you can see I wasn’t trying to troll him. I asked reasonable questions for legitimate reasons. Like you said, if you’re asking (beyond) collector grade prices, you should be prepared to justify it.
> 
> I mean his price is high but it is a cool amp and seems to be in great shape. If I had the answers to the questions I asked, then maybe I’d be willing to at least open negotiations. Although, I don’t think “negotiation” is in his vocabulary.
> 
> And BTW, at the time, I did a bit of digging and I think that actually _is_ a speaker that would have been used in an old Fisher stereo.


I think I've worked on this amp in the distant past. I know Lame Buffalo. He's a harp player in town who used to go to the blues jams.
PS. It's a Pyle speaker based on the EIA code.


----------



## sulphur

Sneaky said:


> Well he said it’s for sale. What more do you need to know?


The year, the model maybe? What he's smoking to come up with that price.


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## laristotle

sulphur said:


> The price, the discription, the condition. A lot of wtf's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 377476


I don't think that these are just finish cracks?


----------



## JBFairthorne

$2600 for a ‘96 American Standard with cracks, nicks and dings all over it, covered in stickers and god knows what else…..AND a genuine Fender useless soft case? They’ll be beating down his door fighting each other for this. It’ll be like Christmas shopping for the last Cabbage Patch Kid. Mayhem.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Man...
I bet that thing smells like weed and disappointment.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

nonreverb said:


> I think I've worked on this amp in the distant past. I know Lame Buffalo. He's a harp player in town who used to go to the blues jams.
> PS. It's a Pyle speaker based on the EIA code.


I figured you would be the one to know better.
I saw what looked like a 1056 code and thought it might be a Fisher.


----------



## sulphur

laristotle said:


> I don't think that these are just finish cracks?
> View attachment 377503


Good catch, I didn't even notice that as I was distracted by the horried stickers.



JBFairthorne said:


> $2600 for a ‘96 American Standard with cracks, nicks and dings all over it, covered in stickers and god knows what else…..AND a genuine Fender useless soft case? They’ll be beating down his door fighting each other for this. It’ll be like Christmas shopping for the last Cabbage Patch Kid. Mayhem.


I had a '98 AmDlx with the two point trem and block saddles, the Standards at that time came with the six screw and bent saddles.
I know that they change stuff up often along the way with their models, did the Standards come like that a couple of year earlier?
My Deluxe also had an OHSC, not a grubby gigbag.


----------



## JBFairthorne

My ‘93 American Standard has 2 point bridge with block saddles. This guitar absolutely came with a hard case.


----------



## nonreverb

2manyGuitars said:


> I figured you would be the one to know better.
> I saw what looked like a 1056 code and thought it might be a Fisher.
> View attachment 377505


I think you're right Scott. My old eyes aren't what they used to be.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

nonreverb said:


> I think you're right Scott. My old eyes aren't what they used to be.


No worries. Even I couldn’t quite make out the number but when you look up the manufacturer codes, there are only certain numbers on the list. The 1056 code for Fisher was the only one remotely close.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

The description is a little light on info so I’m not sure what makes this worth $1500 when a new one is $1279.
And I don’t know what _your_ definition of “mint” is but mine doesn’t include a replaced bridge pickup.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GuitarT

Huh? 🤔


----------



## SWLABR

GuitarT said:


> Huh? 🤔


Say it like this guy: 









and it makes perfect sense.


----------



## JBFairthorne

SWLABR said:


> Say it like this guy:
> View attachment 377566
> 
> 
> and it makes perfect sense.


Sometimes one like just isn’t enough. We need a like like like button.


----------



## laristotle

JBFairthorne said:


> We need a like like like button.


----------



## GuitarT

SWLABR said:


> Say it like this guy:
> View attachment 377566
> 
> 
> and it makes perfect sense.


Holy crap, you're right! Very nice, very nice.


----------



## Mrserc

This one isn’t as funny as some, but I still got a kick out of it.. Text Ad says “$999 FIRM”, photo says “SALE $979” — confirmed it’s plus tax. Not much but still…








.


----------



## BGood

Who's close by ? Free Black Heart ! ! !










Guitar Amp, Black Heart Model 1216A free as is | Amplificateurs et pédales | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## Dorian2

Mrserc said:


> This one isn’t as funny as some, but I still got a kick out of it.. Text Ad says “$999 FIRM”, photo says “SALE $979” — confirmed it’s plus tax. Not much but still…
> 
> View attachment 377727
> .


"Sustaining until the sun burns out".


----------



## Diablo

BlueRocker said:


> I wonder if people ever ask themselves why their stuff doesn't sell. Here's an example of one seller in a small community. And they always complain about "lowballers" when their prices are 90% of retail. For context I've recently seen the Epiphone Custom used at L&M for $700, and I've bought a used VP Junior volume pedal not long ago from them for $80 (with a 3 month performance warranty).
> 
> View attachment 377390


I'd like to work in an office that lets you keep marshall stacks.


----------



## bzrkrage

Traynor 2x212
So, 2 group two Traynor cabs with questionable speakers was for sale for $200, now $400! What a deal!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Are these actually worth that much, or has this guy been drinking the bong water?

And even if they are worth that much, certainly not in this condition. I guess when guys see that a guitar with a factory relic job costs thousands, they think that being beat to shit increases the value of theirs.


----------



## SWLABR

I've got something non-musical on Kijiji now. I'm asking a reasonable $150. Someone inquires... "I absolutely love it, but I cannot do the $150, can you take $120?". I reply, "it's a bit lower than I was expecting to get for it, but I really need to free up the space, so OK. But please do not ask me to deliver for the reduced price". 

No response! I guess that was their next question.


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> I've got something non-musical on Kijiji now. I'm asking a reasonable $150. Someone inquires... "I absolutely love it, but I cannot do the $150, can you take $120?". I reply, "it's a bit lower than I was expecting to get for it, but I really need to free up the space, so OK. But please do not ask me to deliver for the reduced price".
> 
> No response! I guess that was their next question.


No, they were just curious if you'd take $120. They had no intention of buying the item, just curious. I get this ALL the time.


----------



## BGood

What's the word ... delusional ?

Gorgeous Custom Shop Guitar from Epiphone
Autographed by 2007 Styx line up ...

Styx autographed Epiphone 6 String Guitar | Guitars | Owen Sound | Kijiji


----------



## SWLABR

BGood said:


> What's the word ... delusional ?
> 
> Gorgeous Custom Shop Guitar from Epiphone
> Autographed by 2007 Styx line up ...
> 
> Styx autographed Epiphone 6 String Guitar | Guitars | Owen Sound | Kijiji


Styx? Barf!


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> Styx? Barf!


Not just any Styx.....2007 Styx!!!!!


.....................and you're fooling yourself if you don't believe it


----------



## BlueRocker

My most frequent "slow dance with a boner" song - Babe


----------



## BlueRocker

Hurry - save 94 cents over a new one with warranty from L&M

TC Electronics Skysurfer Reverb guitar effects pedal | Amps & Pedals | Annapolis Valley | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Unless there’s a fistful of $100 bills in the case, this ain’t gonna sell.


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> Unless there’s a fistful of $100 bills in the case, this ain’t gonna sell.
> 
> View attachment 378663


If you can't get the Firebird, he has a 2018 Faded SG for $1200


----------



## BlueRocker

Here's your everyday $500 Les Paul Custom - a "Gibson" no less

Electric guitar | Guitars | Guelph | Kijiji


----------



## SWLABR

This is in Guelph, I could hit this on the way home!! I just home it's not a Chibson... fool me once, as they say.


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> This is in Guelph, I could hit this on the way home!! I just home it's not a Chibson... fool me once, as they say.


It doesn't look like a carved top from the pictures, but go for it maybe it's the deal of the century.


----------



## laristotle

BlueRocker said:


> Here's your everyday $500 Les Paul Custom - a "Gibson" no less





SWLABR said:


> I just home it's not a Chibson... fool me once, as they say


----------



## silvertonebetty

A


laristotle said:


> View attachment 378919


when did they let you back?


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> A
> 
> when did they let you back?


Tuesday


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Tuesday


They ban all the fun members


----------



## BlueRocker

No COA, hence the reduced price

2010 Epiphone Custom Shop Les Paul Slash AFD Limited Edition | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> No COA, hence the reduced price
> 
> 2010 Epiphone Custom Shop Les Paul Slash AFD Limited Edition | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 379000



And he's another one of those cunts who tags his ad with every brand name he can think of.


----------



## SWLABR

colchar said:


> And he's another one of those cunts who tags his ad with every brand name he can think of.


A clear indicator the guy is a flipper, and moves guitars through his hands faster than shit through a goose. 

Hate those guys!


----------



## aC2rs

colchar said:


> And he's another one of those cunts who tags his ad with every brand name he can think of.


Not only that, he has his ads listed in Toronto, Ottawa and Montreal.


----------



## BlueRocker

aC2rs said:


> Not only that, he has his ads listed in Toronto, Ottawa and Montreal.


Let's not forget the whole "selling an Epiphone Les Paul for $1500" thing.


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> Let's not forget the whole "selling an Epiphone Les Paul for $1500" thing.


Yes, we lost sight of that there for a minute… 

$1500 for an Epi Les had better be some Epi.


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> $1500 for an Epi Les had better be some Epi.


The MIJ Elitists are up there.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> The MIJ Elitists are up there.


And they better be some serious MIJ’s!


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> And they better be some serious MIJ’s!











Epiphone Elitist Les Paul Standard (Japanese Export) | Reverb


The Epiphone Elitist Series had two distinct lines: one for the domestic Japanese market, and the other for export to other regions. Generally speaking, export versions can be identified by their distinctive "tombstone" headstock, while the Japanese domestic versions were made with a Gibson-style...




reverb.com


----------



## bzrkrage

BlueRocker said:


> Let's not forget the whole "selling an Epiphone Les Paul for $1500" thing.


Looks like " Cap'n Dickschmack" needs $1500 for something, his Strat is also up for 15bones....


colchar said:


> And he's another one of those cunts who tags his ad with every brand name he can think of.


I just report for " misrepresentation " I hate that shit when they tag ALL brands.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> The MIJ Elitists are up there.


But this ain't one of those.


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> Let's not forget the whole "selling an Epiphone Les Paul for $1500" thing.


How can you possibly question the price? After all, according to the asshole seller "[t]hese guitars have become collectible and they only increase in value." 

So we'd be lucky to get one for $1500!


----------



## colchar

There needs to be a sobriety test applied before one can post to Kijiji:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sometimes I wonder


----------



## colchar

silvertonebetty said:


> Sometimes I wonder
> View attachment 379142
> View attachment 379143



Blue book price from model number? Does this idiot think its a fucking car or something?


----------



## BlueRocker

silvertonebetty said:


> Sometimes I wonder


2004 Epiphone by Gibson Les Paul | Guitars | Charlottetown | Kijiji


----------



## JBFairthorne

Gotta get me some guitar wax.


----------



## bzrkrage

BlueRocker said:


> 2004 Epiphone by Gibson Les Paul | Guitars | Charlottetown | Kijiji


That magic 15bones again..... what, is it a surfboard or skis? "Needs strings and WAX"?


----------



## BlueRocker

bzrkrage said:


> That magic 15bones again..... what, is it a surfboard or skis? "Needs strings and WAX"?


My inner dick wants to reply


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> My inner dick wants to reply
> 
> View attachment 379168


Now I wait


----------



## 2manyGuitars

silvertonebetty said:


> Now I wait
> View attachment 379169


----------



## silvertonebetty

2manyGuitars said:


>


I’m not sure I know how 😂


----------



## Verne

$1600 sale must've went through. Ad is gone.


----------



## BlueRocker

Verne said:


> $1600 sale must've went through. Ad is gone.


Can't wait for him to list his beanie babies


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> My inner dick wants to reply
> 
> View attachment 379168



I was having a bad day so my inner dick couldn't resist:

"_You want $1500 for a used guitar that originally sold for $499? Are you high, or just a fucking moron? And you based the price on the blue book price from the model number? You fucking idiot, there is no such thing as a blue book for guitars - it ain't a fucking car you mental midget. That piece of shit guitar is worth $600 tops. At least you're providing entertainment for the folks over at Guitars Canada. You've made their retard list so congrats on that._"


----------



## silvertonebetty

colchar said:


> I was having a bad day so my inner dick couldn't resist:
> 
> "_You want $1500 for a used guitar that originally sold for $499? Are you high, or just a fucking moron? And you based the price on the blue book price from the model number? You fucking idiot, there is no such thing as a blue book for guitars - it ain't a fucking car you mental midget. That piece of shit guitar is worth $600 tops. At least you're providing entertainment for the folks over at Guitars Canada. You've made their retard list so congrats on that._"


This made my night but sorry you’re having a bad day hopefully tomorrow will be better


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> I was having a bad day so my inner dick couldn't resist:
> 
> "_You want $1500 for a used guitar that originally sold for $499? Are you high, or just a fucking moron? And you based the price on the blue book price from the model number? You fucking idiot, there is no such thing as a blue book for guitars - it ain't a fucking car you mental midget. That piece of shit guitar is worth $600 tops. At least you're providing entertainment for the folks over at Guitars Canada. You've made their retard list so congrats on that._"


While I agree with the sentiment of your reply to the seller, there actually IS a Blue Book of Guitars.


----------



## colchar

silvertonebetty said:


> This made my night but sorry you’re having a bad day hopefully tomorrow will be better


Thanks. 

It wasn't so much a bad day as a students irritating me day.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> While I agree with the sentiment of your reply to the seller, there actually IS a Blue Book of Guitars.



Fuck me that's right, I had completely forgotten about that. D'oh!

Come to think of it, I have actually consulted it for something.

Regardless, even if an '04 Epi LP Standard is in the book there isn't a chance in hell it lists them as being worth $1500. I expect it was $150 and the seller misread it.


----------



## BlueRocker

1999 SG gets a headstock repair in '92 - magic! And only $800 complete with mystery upgrades and rope handled case! Those Vermont collector owned SG's are soaring in value these days.

GIBSON SG STANDARD 1999 | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## SWLABR

What does "8 bills today" mean??


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> What does "8 bills today" mean??


$800 today


----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> $800 today


That's what I thought... but a very odd way to set an asking price.


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> 1999 SG gets a headstock repair in '92 - magic! And only $800 complete with mystery upgrades and rope handled case! Those Vermont collector owned SG's are soaring in value these days.
> 
> GIBSON SG STANDARD 1999 | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji
> 
> 
> View attachment 379206



He has a Delorean in his garage which explains the headstock repair.


----------



## bzrkrage

I got bored and did the math… he’s asking $300 for $257.42 + tx.
Templeboards jidiot








should I be a dick & reply?


----------



## SWLABR

Quick!!! Save $50 on the “guitar”. No mention it's actually a bass. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> Quick!!! Save $50 on the “guitar”.


Don't forget the tax too. lol


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Don't forget the tax too. lol


And the exhilaration of no warranty!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I had a trade offer on a guitar I currently have listed on kijiji. I check out the guys ad and the first thing written is a paragraph of guitar related keywords that have nothing to do with the guitar in question.

Fuck no.

I was tempted to mention that I refuse to do business with people that post those ads, on principle. In the end, it was a simple “No thank you.”

If he replies further, I’ll likely mention something in a “helpful suggestion” kind of way.


----------



## JBFairthorne

A no thanks is the best reply. Chances are he either won’t get it or won’t care about your opinion on Kijiji ad etiquette.


----------



## SWLABR

^^^ I see plenty of ads that I_ feel_ like providing some helpful critique to, but I resist. The one I just posted in here was clearly an acoustic bass, but there was no mention of "bass" in the ad. They referred to it only as "guitar". I would have left out the part they had waaaaaay over valued the thing and just stuck to the positive stuff. I wanted to actually help them, but as mentioned, you'd just come across as a dick.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> The one I just posted in here was clearly an acoustic bass, but there was no mention of "bass" in the ad. They referred to it only as "guitar". I would have left out the part they had waaaaaay over valued the thing and just stuck to the positive stuff. I wanted to actually help them, but as mentioned, you'd just come across as a dick.


Nah, if they don’t know how to write an ad, that’s on them. I’m talking about _THIS_ garbage...










If you do _this_, I hope you never sell a single item.

EDIT: To mention that it wasn’t actually _this_ guy that offered me the trade. If it had been him specifically, I definitely would have let him know exactly what I think.


----------



## SWLABR

This "strategy" is used a lot... and gets a whack-load of flack by just about everyone I know who's seen it. I guess it works, cause so many sellers use it. I never dig deeper or inquire about gear from these guys.


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> Nah, if they don’t know how to write an ad, that’s on them. I’m talking about _THIS_ garbage...
> 
> If you do _this_, I hope you never sell a single item.


I wouldn't buy a '59 burst owned by Elvis at $500 from one of these clowns.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> This "strategy" is used a lot... and gets a whack-load of flack by just about everyone I know who's seen it. I guess it works, cause so many sellers use it. I never dig deeper or inquire about gear from these guys.


Yeah, but I don’t think it does. It’s a proven fact that it turns off a lot of buyers here (based on numerous posts in many threads) and I don’t think a buyer searching for a Friedman amp is going to suddenly develop a need for your American Standard Strat because of this Jedi mind trick. He would have been smart enough to search Fender Stratocaster if he was looking for one.

The fact that the worst offender on kijiji around here seems to repost the same dozen ads for weeks at a time tells me it doesn’t work. Especially when you consider he posts in Montreal, Ottawa, and Toronto. He probably just thinks it isn’t selling because he isn’t reposting often enough.


----------



## laristotle

I'd like to respond to those with an 'I have an Ibanez that I'm willing to trade'.
'Sorry, no trades'.
'Then why's it in your list?'


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> I'd like to respond to those with an 'I have an Ibanez that I'm willing to trade'.
> 'Sorry, no trades'.
> 'Then why's it in your list?'


I do that once in a while.
Not enough be annoying, just enough to seem legit.

And to be fair, I always have the item I’m offering and _would_ actually be willing to trade for his.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> Nah, if they don’t know how to write an ad, that’s on them. I’m talking about _THIS_ garbage...
> 
> View attachment 380451
> 
> 
> If you do _this_, I hope you never sell a single item.



At that ridiculous price, he won't.


----------



## colchar

SWLABR said:


> This "strategy" is used a lot... and gets a whack-load of flack by just about everyone I know who's seen it. I guess it works, cause so many sellers use it. I never dig deeper or inquire about gear from these guys.


I don't know if it works, I suspect they just think it does.

Look at all the shit they include - both guitars and amps. Who has ever been searching for a JMP and had a shitty Ibanez show up in their search and then change their mind and go "yeah, that Ibanez is what I really need - fuck the vintage Marshall!".


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> At that ridiculous price, he won't.


And I just edited my post to clarify that it wasn’t that actual seller that offered me the trade.


----------



## SWLABR

colchar said:


> I don't know if it works, I suspect they just think it does.
> 
> Look at all the shit they include - both guitars and amps. Who has ever been searching for a JMP and had a shitty Ibanez show up in their search and then change their mind and go "yeah, that Ibanez is what I really need - fuck the vintage Marshall!".


I guess I took it akin to those “Revenue Canada” phone scams. They wouldn’t keep trying if it wasn’t netting a few poor saps


----------



## 1SweetRide

Roryfan said:


> It's an '83, but 2-knobbers were the absolute low point in the history of the Strat. That's not vintage, it's just a 30 yr old POS.
> 
> P.S. Big girls need lovin' too....and their gratitude usually motivates them to try harder....but pls tell me you didn't fall for that BBW crap.


Do I wanna know what BBW stands for?


----------



## Diablo

I have an LP Trad listed in KJ… i get an offer for $600 below ask. Whatever. I look at the guys profile and he has a similar Trad for sale for $400 MORE than mine.
guessing he’s a flipper.
i should make the same offer for his.


----------



## Roryfan

1SweetRide said:


> Do I wanna know what BBW stands for?


Big Beautiful Woman

Apparently it sounds better than “morbidly obese” or “needs a scooter to navigate the aisles of WalMart”.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Diablo said:


> I have an LP Trad listed in KJ… i get an offer for $600 below ask. Whatever. I look at the guys profile and he has a similar Trad for sale for $400 MORE than mine.
> guessing he’s a flipper.
> i should make the same offer for his.


DM me the ad and the amount. _I’ll_ make him an offer.


----------



## colchar

1SweetRide said:


> Do I wanna know what BBW stands for?



Um, you replied to a post from 2013.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> DM me the ad and the amount. _I’ll_ make him an offer.



Me too. If a couple more of us get involved he'll think he's got a bidding war going on.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Yeah…
He didn’t go for $1800.


----------



## laristotle

Roryfan said:


> Big Beautiful Woman
> 
> Apparently it sounds better than “morbidly obese” or “needs a scooter to navigate the aisles of WalMart”.


I prefer the term 'pleasantly plump'.


----------



## 1SweetRide

colchar said:


> Um, you replied to a post from 2013.


Lol, why did the damn thing come up in "new". Apollo geez


----------



## colchar

Diablo said:


> I have an LP Trad listed in KJ… i get an offer for $600 below ask. Whatever. I look at the guys profile and he has a similar Trad for sale for $400 MORE than mine.
> guessing he’s a flipper.
> i should make the same offer for his.



Is yours the one in Holland Landing with the Vineham pickups?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Even priced individually, these 3 Gibson’s wouldn’t fetch $7k. If I have to buy all 3 as a package, I’m expecting a helluva discount.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker

But there's a TABACCO BURST. And how is he going to pay for all the uppercase letters in his Kijiji ad if he doesn't get the $7K?


----------



## colchar

CLASSIC 57’S?

Why is it so hard for people to get that name right?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

My guess of a realistic selling price on these would be $2000 for the LP, $1800 for the Midtown, and $1700 for the SG. THATS $5500.

If I’m buying all 3, $5k would be pushing it AND that’s only if I actually wanted all 3. Otherwise, I’d have to list the other one(s) at a “sell it in a few days” price.


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> My guess of a realistic selling price on these would be $2000 for the LP, $1800 for the Midtown, and $1700 for the SG. THATS $5500.
> 
> If I’m buying all 3, $5k would be pushing it AND that’s only if I actually wanted all 3. Otherwise, I’d have to list the other one(s) at a “sell it in a few days” price.


Those are fairly generous prices I think, particularly for the SG. You're right - a package deal limits your audience to people with the same stupid tastes you have in guitars, or those who will turn them around quick and make a buck at your expense. $7K for that trio is unsupportable.


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> Those are fairly generous prices I think, particularly for the SG. You're right - a package deal limits your audience to people with the same stupid tastes you have in guitars, or those who will turn them around quick and make a buck at your expense. $7K for that trio is unsupportable.


I think “stupid taste” is a little harsh! Ha, ha…


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> I think “stupid taste” is a little harsh! Ha, ha…


Didn't mean to criticize the seller, but I doubt my "stupid taste" in any random three of my guitars would be a great match with too many other people.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> ...but I doubt my "stupid taste" in any random three of my guitars would be a great match with too many other people.


Ahem...


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> Ahem...
> View attachment 380798


Forgot you were lurking here...


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> Didn't mean to criticize the seller, but I doubt my "stupid taste" in any random three of my guitars would be a great match with too many other people.


Just busting yer balls Rock… I doubt I’d go hand pick all three of those, but two are pretty close to tops for me. And, we know what Meatloaf said.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> Forgot you were lurking here...


Lurking?
I’m the one who posted the damn ad!


----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> Lurking?
> I’m the one who posted the damn ad!


That actually (like seriously) made me laugh.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> Just busting yer balls Rock… I doubt I’d go hand pick all three of those, but two are pretty close to tops for me. And, we know what Meatloaf said.


And that goes back to my point. If the seller wants to deal with Kijidiots over the next month or so, selling these individually, he might squeeze $5000 to $5500 out of those. IF he’s lucky.

You want me to buy all 3 and end your suffering now? The mid $4k range might do it because I’ll sell the other one for 1400 bucks to be rid of it.

There isn’t a scenario that exists where he’ll get $6k let alone $7k.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> And that goes back to my point. If the seller wants to deal with Kijidiots over the next month or so, selling these individually, he might squeeze $5000 to $5500 out of those. IF he’s lucky.
> 
> You want me to buy all 3 and end your suffering now? The mid $4k range might do it because I’ll sell the other one for 1400 bucks to be rid of it.
> 
> There isn’t a scenario that exists where he’ll get $6k let alone $7k.



Someone needs to send him a link to this thread.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> Someone needs to send him a link to this thread.


----------



## colchar

Fender Frontman 212R Guitar Combo Amp | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


The Fender Frontman 212R Guitar Combo brings together plenty of volume and gig-worthy features in a reliable solid state amp perfect for those looking to graduate from a practice amp. Made on the foundation of a pair of 12" Fender Special Design speakers, the Frontman offers three footswitchable...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> Fender Frontman 212R Guitar Combo Amp | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> 
> The Fender Frontman 212R Guitar Combo brings together plenty of volume and gig-worthy features in a reliable solid state amp perfect for those looking to graduate from a practice amp. Made on the foundation of a pair of 12" Fender Special Design speakers, the Frontman offers three footswitchable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


What’s the WTF?


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> What’s the WTF?


These sold for $299 new. Solid state doesn't age well?


----------



## BlueRocker

Stupid people are driving me crazy. This guy has an ad for three $4K guitars, but only knows how to post a screenshot of the picture he took from his phone

High end gibson guitars for sale | Guitars | Fort McMurray | Kijiji




















This dude is making a big deal about his "darkback" Les Paul Tribute, complete with URL to Gibson site, but doesn't post a picture of the back.

Gibson Les Paul Studio 60's Tribute in Satin Gold Top Dark Back | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji










Just coincidence they're both from Alberta.


----------



## BlueRocker

Ready for your Hall and "Oats"


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> Ready for your Hall and "Oats"
> 
> View attachment 381539


But... 

_I reckon ah barley play'd that won in a few years or sew.._. 

Make sense now??


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> Ready for your Hall and "Oats"
> 
> View attachment 381539



Weren't those blown out by Best Buy for less than $500?


----------



## BlueRocker

colchar said:


> Weren't those blown out by Best Buy for less than $500?


Could be. I bought one for $550 about a year and a half ago. Good guitar, 24 frets, ugly 120th Anniversary inlay at the 12th fret. Not worth $1300.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> Could be. I bought one for $550 about a year and a half ago. Good guitar, 24 frets, ugly 120th Anniversary inlay at the 12th fret. Not worth $1300.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Not nearly as often, but you still see the odd SG Standard at or close to that price.


----------



## silvertonebetty

For the low price of $200 you can buy a guitar that has a nude woman on a crucifix air brushed on it ! And no I’m not posting pictures


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> For the low price of $200 you can buy a guitar that has a nude woman on a crucifix air brushed on it ! And no I’m not posting pictures


I wondered what the air-brush artists were working with these days. I remember back in the van-days, they were heavy on the van murals.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> I wondered what the air-brush artists were working with these days. I remember back in the van-days, they were heavy on the van murals.


No clue but this isn’t new I actually know the guitar quite well. It comes from the same place my Mesa came from


----------



## BGood

Paul Running said:


> I wondered what the air-brush artists were working with these days. I remember back in the van-days, they were heavy on the van murals.


I did that for a whole summer on motorcycles in ... 1970 something. At $250 a pop it was good money. That's like $1750 of today's dollars. It was fun until an twit brought me parts from a stolen bike I didn't know about. First time I decided to put my name on the tank ... big mistake. Cops knocked on my door the next day I delivered the goods. That was the end of that.

This was mine.








Inspired by this Roger Dean image


----------



## MarkM

Big Roger Dean fan here, I have most of the Yes albums as well!

To bad about your airbrush business.


----------



## BlueRocker

Please don't trade me your junk for my junk, I want better junk
Crate GX412XR 4x12 Guitar Speaker Cabinet | Amps & Pedals | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## Verne

Appropriate wording....."just threw up".


----------



## Paul Running

He's open season with that word entertain.


----------



## colchar

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

“A” for effort?


----------



## BlueRocker

This is a first - a relic'd BFG

GIBSON LES PAUL BFG MODEL 2006 | Guitars | Cape Breton | Kijiji


----------



## bw66

BlueRocker said:


> This is a first - a relic'd BFG
> 
> GIBSON LES PAUL BFG MODEL 2006 | Guitars | Cape Breton | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 381937


"Uniquely relic'ed" is a phase that I've seen a few times lately. I think I'll use it next time I sell a car.


----------



## Milkman

This picture makes me feel like I'm having a magic mushroom flashback.



BlueRocker said:


> Stupid people are driving me crazy. This guy has an ad for three $4K guitars, but only knows how to post a screenshot of the picture he took from his phone
> 
> High end gibson guitars for sale | Guitars | Fort McMurray | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 381103


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> This is a first - a relic'd BFG
> 
> GIBSON LES PAUL BFG MODEL 2006 | Guitars | Cape Breton | Kijiji


The same guy is selling this...










I don’t think these people lately know what “relic’d” means. I’ve _never_ seen any guitar wear anything like this.


----------



## Verne

That Strat looks more like a kids project that was abandoned. WTF is that even?!? Poor thing.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

BlueRocker said:


> This is a first - a relic'd BFG
> 
> GIBSON LES PAUL BFG MODEL 2006 | Guitars | Cape Breton | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 381937



Weren't BFGs some sort of silver-grey and black snakeskin pattern thing or was that just the bass version?


----------



## colchar

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Serious inquiries only?

Okay...
Seriously!! What the Hell were you thinking with that headstock?!?


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> Serious inquiries only?
> 
> Okay...
> Seriously!! What the Hell were you thinking with that headstock?!?



The last word in the title of his ad says it all.


----------



## BlueRocker

Gilligan's guitar for sale


----------



## colchar

Check out the shipping charges on this one. Oh, and he bought it from the guy at the factory who made it. What a fucking idiot.










Gibson SG Standard 2018 | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## bzrkrage

Out to lunch Jim, out to lunch… oh and STOP YELLING!!


----------



## colchar

Not Kijiji, but on Marketplace today I had some fucking idiot contact me about a pedal I am selling. He said he wanted it but then told me he was going to give me a bag of left-handed golf clubs for it (he didn't ask if I was interested, he _told_ me what he was going to give me for the pedal).


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## BGood

Facebook


----------



## tdotrob

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 382861


Lol.


----------



## SWLABR

Here’s a head scratcher…

Says “Gibson Les Paul”, but then has Epiphone pups? $550??? It’s either the deal of the century, or an undeclared Chibson.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 382861



You missed the next part: "*solid* mahogany _*weight relieved*_ back".


----------



## colchar

SWLABR said:


> Here’s a head scratcher…
> 
> Says “Gibson Les Paul”, but then has Epiphone pups? $550??? It’s either the deal of the century, or an undeclared Chibson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca



It says "replica Gibson Les Paul".


----------



## SWLABR

colchar said:


> It says "replica Gibson Les Paul".


I read it that the “replica” applied to the RR part.


----------



## BlueRocker

colchar said:


> You missed the next part: "*solid* mahogany _*weight relieved*_ back".


I missed that - must have been dazzled by the flame maple goldtop.


----------



## BlueRocker

And how would I know (asshat)

*







*


----------



## brokentoes

BlueRocker said:


> I missed that - must have been dazzled by the flame maple goldtop.


There are such an animal. It can happen although i doubt thats whats going on there. Its not too hard to see under a GT. 



















I'd imagine they are fairly rare though.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Not sure if this is a good deal but 8x10” 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

A kids bike?!

1981 PK Ripper $5,500


----------



## Verne

It's a BMX. Not necessarily a "kids" bike. It's old gen (maybe 1st gen) BMX. Still, $5500 for a bike regardless of vintage is a bit much. It's not exotic like Scandium, or Carbon fibre, or titanium so I don't understand his pricing.

EDIT -- WOW!!! ebay has a few of them and they are going for huge amounts. Well, if there is a buyer looking to pay it, he's priced right.


----------



## Paul Running

All the items that he has listed are high-priced; a private seller so, it's difficult to see any stats on his sales.


----------



## bzrkrage

GWL, isn’t that the Costco package guitar?
Also, who relics by dipping it in cow piss?!?🤮


----------



## colchar

silvertonebetty said:


> Not sure if this is a good deal but 8x10”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca



It isn't a good deal.


----------



## BlueRocker

I was blown away by the price of this, then noticed they seller's name is Brady. Everything made sense then.

Gibson Les Paul Classic (2018) Gold Top | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

And I thought the guy in Montreal asking $1500 to $1700 for American Standards was out to lunch...


----------



## bzrkrage

BlueRocker said:


> then noticed they seller's name is Brady. Everything made sense then.


The bad football player or one of the Bunch?


----------



## laristotle

Rush R40 Tour Alex Lifeson Guitar Pick $35


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Rush R40 Tour Alex Lifeson Guitar Pick $35
> View attachment 383299


I love Rush, but...


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> And I thought the guy in Montreal asking $1500 to $1700 for American Standards was out to lunch...
> 
> 
> View attachment 383130


That's been up for a year or more. In 10 years it might sell at that price.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Not a chance.


----------



## BlueRocker

Here's a winner trying to sell a '61 Les Paul (SG). Smells like a douchebag.

1961 Gibson Les Paul | Guitars | Chatham-Kent | Kijiji

JUST TESTING THE WATER I've owned the guitar since 1978 so it's NOT a reissue. Description: Cherry finish mahogany neck and body with lots of checking and road wear. Sideways vibrato replaced with stop tailpiece. ABR bridge replaced. Kluson tuners replaced with Schallers. Bridge pickup volume pot replaced. ORIGINAL PAF's, still have sticker on them. Back cover, pick guard and truss cover all ORIGINAL. I kept all the original parts except the volume pot. I also purchased a complete wiring harness from a 1962 Les Paul just to have if needed. NEVER a headstock break or neck joint issues. Iv'e owned this guitar for 43 years and needless to say it will be difficult to let it go. Seen lots of sweaty, smokey bars together back in the day. My only axe for many years. A true players guitar that sounds and plays great. *If the right monetary replys come in, I will post pictures.* Please be realistic in your offers.


----------



## SWLABR

But the ad is gone... so he either got what he wanted, or was ratted out and pulled the post.


----------



## Permanent Waves

SWLABR said:


> I love Rush, but...


Yeah, I love Rush too, but I'd pass as well. Still, he sold the other 2 picks, presumably for the same price. 
The funniest thing was when people were trying to pass off the 2 picks that came with the R30 DVD as stage-used collectors items. 

This guy's been trying to sell his Tony Iommi pick for years. Considering that he's trying to finance the concert, I assume he is expecting around the price of the ticket for it. 

Hard core Black Sabbath Fan Ozzy Tony Iommi guitar pick pic pik | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

Permanent Waves said:


> Yeah, I love Rush too, but I'd pass as well. Still, he sold the other 2 picks, presumably for the same price.
> The funniest thing was when people were trying to pass off the 2 picks that came with the R30 DVD as stage-used collectors items.
> 
> This guy's been trying to sell his Tony Iommi pick for years. Considering that he's trying to finance the concert, I assume he is expecting around the price of the ticket for it.
> 
> Hard core Black Sabbath Fan Ozzy Tony Iommi guitar pick pic pik | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



We should start a bidding war, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## BlueRocker

So you're asking $280 - idiot.


----------



## SWLABR

Bought a new car, so looking for winter rims/tires. Found a decent priced ad, reached out a couple hours ago. 

Just responded: 

"Oh, ya, sorry, these sold *yesterday*". 

Then take down the ad Ass-Hat!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> Bought a new car, so looking for winter rims/tires. Found a decent priced ad, reached out a couple hours ago.
> 
> Just responded:
> 
> "Oh, ya, sorry, these sold *yesterday*".
> 
> Then take down the ad Ass-Hat!


There’s something new about the kijiji review system where the seller has to leave it up until they’ve each left feedback for each other.


----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> There’s something new about the kijiji review system where the seller has to leave it up until they’ve each left feedback for each other.


I usually get the pop up for the review once I take it down. "Did it work?" "Who did you trade with? BIGEDDY5150? Prefer not to say?"


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




_I give my guitar for rent, it's an Yamaha APX700II, a professional guitar with which you can do a concert as well. I will charge $100/day and you have to pick it from my location. A genuine ID is needed when you come to pick it and you get your ID back when come to return the guitar. _


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I give my guitar for rent, it's an Yamaha APX700II, a professional guitar with which you can do a concert as well. I will charge $100/day and you have to pick it from my location. A genuine ID is needed when you come to pick it and you get your ID back when come to return the guitar. _
> View attachment 383693


WTF?!?!?


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> WTF?!?!?


I'm tempted to send him this.
Taylor, four times the value of his guitar. lol


----------



## colchar

SWLABR said:


> WTF?!?!?


Not the first time one of those ads has been posted.


----------



## SWLABR

colchar said:


> Not the first time one of those ads has been posted.


Doesn’t make this one any less insane! Ha, ha…


----------



## BlueRocker

Rare made in Canada hard case - I may be rich I'm sitting on 12 of them.

What's with all the barley, have prairie farmers taken over the guitar world.

And when is Gibson bringing back the fake paperwork?


----------



## Diablo

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca







> .
> *PRICE REDUCED* Ibanez BRMR Jem for sale. All original. Comes with case, trem bar, and tools. Make me a reasonable offer. This is one guitar you don’t want to pass on! No trades, no test drives, no lowballers or scammers. The latter two WILL be reported.
> 
> *PRICE IS FIRM. NO NEGOTIATIONS*


you can report lowballers on KJ? They will be out of business in a month.









make me a reasonable offer….but price is firm, no negotiations










so much douchebaggery and fail, including not being able to test a $3500 guitar.


----------



## laristotle

These were what, $499 at best buy?

Gibson SG 50’s Tribute P90’s $1,080


----------



## brokentoes

Lol $399 delivered. I remember cause i bought 4 of them. Best money i ever spent on Gibsons.

There might have been tax though. 

Still.


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> These were what, $499 at best buy?
> 
> Gibson SG 50’s Tribute P90’s $1,080
> View attachment 383840


Yup, and without a time machine you’ll never see that price again.
he will likely get close to that.
its about what I got for the BB LP goldtop with P90s I sold last winter, although I’d argue an LP will usually command a higher price than an equivalent SG.
the only value that matters is where the price is going, not where it’s been. We don’t get to share in someone else’s good decision to buy some thing cheap.


----------



## colchar

Diablo said:


> Yup, and without a time machine you’ll never see that price again.
> he will likely get close to that.
> its about what I got for the BB LP goldtop with P90s I sold last winter, although I’d argue an LP will usually command a higher price than an equivalent SG.
> the only value that matters is where the price is going, not where it’s been. We don’t get to share in someone else’s good decision to buy some thing cheap.



BB LP? Does BB mean Best Buy? If so, I didn't realize they had blown out LPs too. I knew about the SGs, but not LPs.


----------



## colchar

Gotta love buyers who are as weird as sellers.

I have some pedals up on Kijiji and one guy contacted me about one of the items. He was all high on it, asked a few questions (all perfectly reasonable ones), contacted me multiple times, then said he'd be in my area today and started to make plans to meet up. While doing so he happened to ask if I was the original owner, but when I told him I wasn't that was the end of it - he was no longer interested. How does a seller being the original owner make an ounce of difference?


----------



## BGood

brokentoes said:


> Lol $399 delivered. I remember cause i bought 4 of them. Best money i ever spent on Gibsons.
> 
> There might have been tax though.
> 
> Still.


Ahhh .. so you are the one that got them all. I searched all stores the day the deal came out and couldn't find a single one.


----------



## colchar

The random golf clubs for a pedal guy is back on Marketplace. Today I received this message (after already having told him to take a hike with his golf club idea):

_Instead of Givin you cash I would give you a golf bag with golf clubs and dumb bell weights and a par of Bauer skates that never been ok

About those's golf clubs they left handed ones_


I'd block the guy but am holding off in case he offers more entertainment.


----------



## Diablo

colchar said:


> BB LP? Does BB mean Best Buy? If so, I didn't realize they had blown out LPs too. I knew about the SGs, but not LPs.


Ya Best Buy.
they had the LP Tributes as well. A couple colours of burst and gold tops.
at the time I bought the LP, my BIL bought an Sg, but he immediately returned it, saying the finishing of it was rough.


----------



## brokentoes

The finishing on them was rough. Especially on the necks. I forget the term they used for it. They were a nice axe if you wanted a natural relic fast. I was gonna save one for myself and sell the rest in 6 months but i ended up letting them all go. I don't really care for relicing much. The p90's were very nice. I was tempted by the LP's but i didn't care for the colours and they were a few hunny more.


BGood said:


> Ahhh .. so you are the one that got them all. I searched all stores the day the deal came out and couldn't find a single one.


I got mine online.I think future shop was blowing them out too. Same owner.


----------



## BlueRocker

Startocasters anyone?


----------



## Permanent Waves

$250 for a used Jimi Hendrix Dunlop Wah?!? Rare?!?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR

Permanent Waves said:


> $250 for a used Jimi Hendrix Dunlop Wah?!? Rare?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Was it used _by_ Hendrix??


----------



## BGood

Permanent Waves said:


> $250 for a used Jimi Hendrix Dunlop Wah?!? Rare?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


They're rarely that dirty.


----------



## MarkM

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker

MarkM said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne

You should send the guy that image and see what his reply is. Curious as to why he thinks his is worth 3x as much.


----------



## laristotle

Because _HE _claims that it's a Gibson.


----------



## colchar

I just had some idiot texting me asking if I wanted to buy a Les Paul, brand new and unplayed )obviously stolen). When I told him I already had one in the hope that he would take a hike, he started texting me asking what year and model I have, calling himself "Mr. Gibson", and repeatedly asking me to call him. I told him to get fucked then blocked his number. I am guessing it was someone from Kijiji who I had spoken to about gear at some point.


----------



## BGood

It saddens me when a kid wants to trade his SG for video games ...


----------



## colchar

BGood said:


> It saddens me when a kid wants to trade his SG for video games ...
> 
> View attachment 384304



Willing to spend a shitload of time playing video games, but isn't willing to spend time learning how to play guitar.

I'll trade him my X-Box for his SG.


----------



## Verne

If you are the one getting the SG, I guess it's your gain then. I try to evenly distribute time with my hobbies. Racing sims is one of those hobbies. I wouldn't trade my music gear for games though.


----------



## BlueRocker

New style pickguard?
2011 Gibson Les Paul Standard(Honey Burst) | Guitars | Nanaimo | Kijiji


----------



## SWLABR

Uhhh... What?!!? ^^


----------



## silvertonebetty

Want half a guitar 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Crack is whack.


----------



## cdntac

$5G and a repaired headstock?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne

And no clear images of the repair. Seems a little evasive.


----------



## laristotle

OD-1 Pedal. Boss/Roland Early Vintage 1981 "Long Dash" $499

_Music lover descriptions 
“If you are a vintage pedal lover you MUST have one of these! The original! The king. Like no other. Sounds beautiful!” _


----------



## colchar

silvertonebetty said:


> Want half a guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I love the way they keep touting the fact that it appeared in some shitty video by some unknown, shitty band as if that increases its value.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> OD-1 Pedal. Boss/Roland Early Vintage 1981 "Long Dash" $499
> 
> _Music lover descriptions
> “If you are a vintage pedal lover you MUST have one of these! The original! The king. Like no other. Sounds beautiful!” _
> 
> View attachment 386493



Apparently people will pay a premium for the made in Japan models. I used to have a made in Japan SD-1 and sold it for normal pedal money before I realized that I could have charged a premium.


----------



## cdntac

I’m so tempted by this custom made Gibson. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne

That "Gibson" looks a lot more like a Yamaha Revstar to me than a DC. What's with the headstock that looks like it's 3yds long?!?


----------



## BGood

cdntac said:


> I’m so tempted by this custom made Gibson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Well ... he says it's a custom. Pretty close to a 1960 Melody Maker.


----------



## colchar

Huh?










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne

colchar said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca



Drunk posting??


----------



## BGood

$2500, that's more than double for what it sold a few months ago.
Joe Bonamassa Epiphone Black Beauty | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji








But cheaper than the one in Toronto at $2675
https://reverb.com/p/epiphone-joe-bonamassa-black-beauty-les-paul-custom-outfit


----------



## BlueRocker

BGood said:


> $2500, that's more than double for what it sold a few months ago.
> Joe Bonamassa Epiphone Black Beauty | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji
> 
> But cheaper than the one in Toronto at $2675
> https://reverb.com/p/epiphone-joe-bonamassa-black-beauty-les-paul-custom-outfit


Saw that today. No offense to anyone, but some of these "high end" Epiphones don't make any sense to me, seems they're pricing themselves out of their target market. And the idiots who think they can flip them for double will surely be disappointed.


----------



## cdntac

How many years ago was it when you’d get almost next to nothing for one of these? 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker

cdntac said:


> How many years ago was it when you’d get almost next to nothing for one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


How many years until a '71 Deluxe is worth $7500?


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> How many years until a '71 Deluxe is worth $7500?



Yeah that guy is fucking delusional.


----------



## JCSM

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





$4200 for a 2019 LP Standard. Or trade for a Custom. I'm sure he's got people lining up.


----------



## JCSM

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





"Please pay me full MSRP for my used guitar. Thanks"

I find a bit of additional humor in this, because it started out as 3600, and has slowly dropped over a period of months. He states he's in no rush to sell, and at this point, I'm inclined to believe him.


----------



## JCSM

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





If you're going to relic a guitar to the point where it looks like you fended off an entire zombie hoard with it, perhaps pay some attention to the shiny brass saddles. It looks like crispy white shoes on a corpse.


----------



## BlueRocker

JCSM said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4200 for a 2019 LP Standard. Or trade for a Custom. I'm sure he's got people lining up.


It's only $60 higher than the highest price L&M ever sold them for with tax and a 30 day return policy. But it stays in tune at the 12th fret! I thought the people asking $2700 for these were optimistic.


----------



## silvertonebetty

This lesPaul is huge!








Lyle Les Paul 1960s Sunburst | Reverb


1970s Japanese Shaftsbury Les Paul copy An absolute classic period copy of the Les Paul. Comes with strap.




reverb.com


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> It's only $60 higher than the highest price L&M ever sold them for with tax and a 30 day return policy. But it stays in tune at the 12th fret! I thought the people asking $2700 for these were optimistic.



Whatever that guy is smoking, it must be good.


----------



## BlueRocker

No damage other than the damage


----------



## 2manyGuitars

JCSM said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4200 for a 2019 LP Standard. Or trade for a Custom. I'm sure he's got people lining up.


Figure id screen grab it in case future generations don’t believe it was real.


----------



## BlueRocker

If you're asking yourself if it's cheaper to spend $4200 on this ultra rare 2019 Les Paul Standard, or go out and pay $6200 for a Les Paul Custom to trade him, you're probably the target market.


----------



## tdotrob

There is a LP traditional on this very site listed for $2800. No need to look any further than this forum for the lol factor.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> Figure id screen grab it in case future generations don’t believe it was real.
> View attachment 387176


Dafuq is compensated neck and binding?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Thats when the dye bleeds into the binding therefore by the buyer being compensated for it.😅


----------



## JCSM

colchar said:


> Dafuq is compensated neck and binding?


At $4200, I think what he's saying is he'd like to be compensated for the neck, binding, pickups, the fingerprints, the dust, and anything else in an 18 foot radius of the guitar.


----------



## cdntac

Maybe this one then? Lol









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca







BlueRocker said:


> How many years until a '71 Deluxe is worth $7500?


----------



## colchar

$95 used from these idiots:









BOSS DS-1 Distortion Guitar Effect Pedal in Very Good Condition | Amps & Pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


BOSS DS-1 Distortion Guitar Effect Pedal in Very Good Condition Gentle used No Box or manual This is a great effects pedal. We deliver within the GTA for a small fee or happy to ship (buyer pays). Text or call 647 408 3795 and please review my other listings. 




www.kijiji.ca






Or $79 new from L&M:









Boss - DS1 Distortion Pedal


Boss - DS1 Distortion Pedal




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## colchar

Um, ok.










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> Um, ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Not saying I agree because I’d never pay that price, but he’s not out of line for at least a starting price. These sold prices are from the last 8 weeks. Throw away the two $1000-plus outliers and while $250 to $300 range seems to be average, they do dip into the $400 and up territory. For an early, clean one with the original box, a $500 ask with a $400’ish offer isn’t exactly delusional on his part. Especially when those Reverb buyers are also paying shipping and insurance on top.

Page 1









...and page 2 is a bit more consistent.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> Not saying I agree because I’d never pay that price, but he’s not out of line for at least a starting price. These sold prices are from the last 8 weeks. Throw away the two $1000-plus outliers and while $250 to $300 range seems to be average, they do dip into the $400 and up territory. For an early, clean one with the original box, a $500 ask with a $400’ish offer isn’t exactly delusional on his part. Especially when those Reverb buyers are also paying shipping and insurance on top.
> 
> Page 1
> View attachment 387579
> 
> 
> ...and page 2 is a bit more consistent.
> View attachment 387580





Those prices are fucking moronic.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> Those prices are fucking moronic.


You’re not wrong


----------



## John123

2manyGuitars said:


> Not saying I agree because I’d never pay that price, but he’s not out of line for at least a starting price. These sold prices are from the last 8 weeks. Throw away the two $1000-plus outliers and while $250 to $300 range seems to be average, they do dip into the $400 and up territory. For an early, clean one with the original box, a $500 ask with a $400’ish offer isn’t exactly delusional on his part. Especially when those Reverb buyers are also paying shipping and insurance on top.
> 
> Page 1
> View attachment 387579
> 
> 
> ...and page 2 is a bit more consistent.
> View attachment 387580


----------



## John123

I'm just wondering if any of these were actually sold to Canadian buyers. Reverb's Canadian exchange rate doesn't really indicate the real market value here of anything!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

John123 said:


> I'm just wondering if any of these were actually sold to Canadian buyers. Reverb's Canadian exchange rate doesn't really indicate the real market value here of anything!


Exchange rate and whether they sold to Canadian buyers has nothing to do with it. That IS what people are paying for them. If they’re going for $300 to $400 (converted to Canadian) in the US, then they’re worth $300 to $400.


----------



## JCSM

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## cdntac

JCSM said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 387724


The guy has directly quoted stuff from a Gear Vault article on Chinese vs Korean Epis. Lol


----------



## BGood

cdntac said:


> The guy has directly quoted stuff from a Gear Vault article on Chinese vs Korean Epis. Lol


If you know your Epiphones, you know that most of Chinese production is equally good. As for Korean made, some are great and some are duds. At that time there were many factories building Epiphones and specs were all over the place. But usually, Korean LPs have great looking tops.


----------



## colchar

BGood said:


> If you know your Epiphones, you know that most of Chinese production is equally good.


But the perception persists. Back when I had Epis I noticed when selling them that a lot of people would respond to an ad asking where it was made and you'd never hear from them again once you said 'China'.




> As for Korean made, some are great and some are duds. At that time there were many factories building Epiphones and specs were all over the place. But usually, Korean LPs have great looking tops.



In my experience the Korean ones had inferior electronics.


----------



## BlueRocker

colchar said:


> In my experience the Korean ones had inferior electronics.


I think you're right - I had a few Korean Epi's, including one with a beautiful top, but I don't recall them sounding as good as some of the recent Chinese ones.


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> I think you're right - I had a few Korean Epi's, including one with a beautiful top, but I don't recall them sounding as good as some of the recent Chinese ones.



Luckily the electronics were an easy enough fix, unlike any problems that might exist in the body or neck of the guitar.


----------



## laristotle

Samick plant were the one's sought after. I had two and sold them quick for asking price.


----------



## laristotle

LQQK-------> (RARE WHITE) NEW, GUITAR STAND, ONLY $20 BUCKS!! $20


----------



## BlueRocker

Is it a fake couch too?

Guitars! | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji

*Description*
ES 335 Replica Not a genuine Gibson $300 Aria Pro II RS INA ZUMA-V $140 ARIA PRO II RS Series $450 (Has tone dripper pickups) Bo Didley Replica. (Not a Gretsch) $400 Set Neck very unique Thinline Tele $260 Vox Hollowbody Teardrop Replica $300 Squire Telecaster Korea $350 (Set neck)
Call, text or email 647-244-3131
See my other ads for more music gear


----------



## BGood

Listen to what this guy says, and then he wants $2650 for his.






High demand for collectors | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BGood said:


> Listen to what this guy says, and then he wants $2650 for his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High demand for collectors | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 388153


Both times he stepped over the case, once to show the fretboard to the camera and the second time, to show the COA, I was waiting for him to slip on the bubble wrap and snap the f&@kin’ thing in two.

Almost happened on the second one.


----------



## laristotle

2manyGuitars said:


> I was waiting for him to slip on the bubble wrap and snap the f&@kin’ thing in two.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


>


Man! Ace Frehley is looking pretty rough!


----------



## laristotle

2manyGuitars said:


> Man! Ace Frehley is looking pretty rough!


I love his dog. lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BGood said:


> Listen to what this guy says, and then he wants $2650 for his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High demand for collectors | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 388153


And BTW, there’s one on Reverb right now for a bit over $1675 Canadian. It’s the “super rare” one with the weird inlay.


----------



## BGood

Ampli fender en parfait état.

Obviously in perfect shape for only $600


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> Both times he stepped over the case, once to show the fretboard to the camera and the second time, to show the COA, I was waiting for him to slip on the bubble wrap and snap the f&@kin’ thing in two.
> 
> Almost happened on the second one.



I'm glad that didn't happen as I would've ripped a stomach muscle laughing.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Actual reply I got on my ad today. Because in one photo the guitar is leaning against an amp.

I was a bit snarky because this same guy lowballed me on the same ad last week.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Had a guy wanting to stand in my doorway to hear me test the pedal i was selling last week! All us crazies in the gear world , $200 is nothing but it seemed like $200 was this guys life savings and he wanted to be sure the pedal i was selling worked. smh.


----------



## MarkM

Well $200 has been my life savings before, I may have spent it on guitar equipment instead of things I should have. Lol


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Sorry guys didnt mean any disrespect with my comment. I buy and sell when value goes up. 
But it was odd he wanted to stand in my doorway is really my point. The monetary part i could have left out. 
Ive never thought to test a pedal before handing over money.


----------



## tdotrob

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Had a guy wanting to stand in my doorway to hear me test the pedal i was selling last week! All us crazies in the gear world , $200 is nothing but it seemed like $200 was this guys life savings and he wanted to be sure the pedal i was selling worked. smh.


What? A guy wanted to not potentially piss away $200 to a stranger on a broken pedal??? The nerve, I shit quarters and wipe my ass with 100 dollar bills.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

tdotrob said:


> What? A guy wanted to not potentially piss away $200 to a stranger on a broken pedal??? The nerve, I shit quarters and wipe my ass with 100 dollar bills.


Yup i guess so...


----------



## tdotrob

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Yup i guess so...


I’m confused by your post, was it sarcasm or really that pretentious criticizing a guy who wanted to make sure $200 of his hard earned money wasn’t wasted?

Maybe I read it wrong. Or maybe your


----------



## Thunderboy1975

tdotrob said:


> I’m confused by your post, was it sarcasm or really that pretentious criticizing a guy who wanted to make sure $200 of his hard earned money wasn’t wasted?
> 
> Maybe I read it wrong. Or maybe your
> View attachment 388404


Yup😘


----------



## BlueRocker

Guitar Strings. | String | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## mhammer

Ad for Squier Strat. Does not mention brand. I had to look at a picture of the headstock to know.

"Does not have the wires and box required to use the electric guitar but is ONLY the guitar itself and is in impeccable condition also comes with a stand, asking for $300 "

The "box"?


----------



## MarkM

"The noise box"


----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> Does not have the wires and box required ..
> 
> The "box"?


Cable and amp.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> Cable and amp.


I realize that. But wow, you'd think a person would know what they're called.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

mhammer said:


> Ad for Squier Strat. Does not mention brand. I had to look at a picture of the headstock to know.
> 
> "Does not have the wires and box required to use the electric guitar but is ONLY the guitar itself and is in impeccable condition also comes with a stand, asking for $300 "
> 
> The "box"?


“Wires and box” = cord and amp.

EDIT: Didn’t hit refresh and see now that a few others already chimed in. Ooops


----------



## silvertonebetty

I had someone come to check out the takamine . I knew his wife and daughter and I’m not a fan of either and after today I’m not a fan of him. Well put together insurance broker . It started with a text “ what buzzer is yours” sad thing my name is written on the buzzer panel. So I went upstairs and got him and said “ I told my wife I coming and she said you where really nice” and my thoughts was “ haha only if she knew what I thought of her” I opened the and explained that I was in the middle of sweeping so what does he do ? Walks in with his shoes on even though he knew I was sweeping the place up. He played the takamine and you could see he liked it and was impressed with it . He didn’t believe me that it was from 82 or it was Japanese made ! Made me physically go on takamine site to read off the serial number and confirmed it was an 82 and a Japanese takamine . After admitting how much he like the guitar and the takamine pickup system over his Taylor goes “ can I come back next weekend with my son and see what he thinks” and I’m think who cares what he thinks it’s not his son who wants to buy it. Even asked if I was firm on my price my response was “who knows “ but I’m fairly firm I’ve dropped the price a bit and two buy a new Japanese takamine you’d need to spend almost $2000 . Actually a little over $1850 at long and McQuade . Needless to say I was fairly annoyed at the end and honestly I’m half what tempted on keeping it and getting a fresh setup . It actually sounds good and the pickup system is really nice but I’m not an acoustic player


----------



## cdntac

I’ll never understand why the price of Les Pauls a few years old go _up_ as compared to what was originally paid (irregardless of upgrades). 


Gibson Les Paul Standard w/Upgraded Wiring & Gibson Archtop Case on Kijiji Gibson Les Paul Standard w/Upgraded Wiring & Gibson Archtop Case | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

Heck, everyone else is doing it. _'Let's see if I can sucker someone as well'. _🤩


----------



## 2manyGuitars

cdntac said:


> I’ll never understand why the price of Les Pauls a few years old go _up_ as compared to what was originally paid (irregardless of upgrades).
> 
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Standard w/Upgraded Wiring & Gibson Archtop Case on Kijiji Gibson Les Paul Standard w/Upgraded Wiring & Gibson Archtop Case | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


The cheapest new Les Paul Standard listed on the L&M website right now is $3299. That makes it $3727 with tax.

I’d say that has way more influence on what I’m charging for my used Les Paul than what I paid for it in 2010.

...and yeah, upgrades are “nice to know” but I ain’t paying you off for your idea of “improvements”.


----------



## BlueRocker

Apparently 2020 SG '61's are going for $1950 used now. Someone forgot to send me the memo.


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> Apparently 2020 SG '61's are going for $1950 used now. Someone forgot to send me the memo.



I transferred one in to my local L&M recently that was going for $1800. I ended up finding a 2018 on Kijiji for a better price so I bought it. I didn't realize at the time that it had a circuit board, etc. so I ended up buying new pickups (Vinehams) and electronics which upped the cost. Those are being installed on the guitar this week.

There is a '61 Stopbar model available in one of the Ontario L&M stores for a good price in their Black Friday sale, I just can't remember which store.


----------



## BlueRocker

This guy annoys me...


----------



## laristotle

BlueRocker said:


> This guy annoys me...


I had one of these. Traded it for the equivalent of $450.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## JCSM

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Considering L&M has one of these on for their Black Friday sale at $1000 bucks under his asking, I think this counts.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

JCSM said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering L&M has one of these on for their Black Friday sale at $1000 bucks under his asking, I think this counts.


Forget the sale one. Even at full pop, it’s $380 cheaper than the kijiji one.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Actually, I think the dude has been drinking the bong water. He has a bunch of overpriced guitars but my favourite is this one...









It’s a 2005 Classic boat anchor, weighing in at over 10 lbs, and sports a fucked up finish. If you believe him, someone paid to have it done AND it makes the guitar sound better. From his ad...

_“I've done on purpose to take pictures that would accentuate the ''relicing'' treatment that was *done by a luthier* down in Montreal, giving it a really cool aged look (similar to what Tom Murphy does down in the States), as well as destressing the body of the guitar thus consequently *making it resonnate better*. The checking on it is so beautiful.....really making it stand out!”_

Funny how the only relic’ing is the cracked finish and nothing else. Just like Tom Murphy, amirite?. No coincidence that the early Classic Goldtops were prone to checking. “It’s not a bug, it’s a feature.”


----------



## JCSM

2manyGuitars said:


> Actually, I think the dude has been drinking the bong water. He has a bunch of overpriced guitars but my favourite is this one...
> View attachment 389125
> 
> 
> It’s a 2005 Classic boat anchor, weighing in at over 10 lbs, and sports a fucked up finish. If you believe him, someone paid to have it done AND it makes the guitar sound better. From his ad...
> 
> _“I've done on purpose to take pictures that would accentuate the ''relicing'' treatment that was *done by a luthier* down in Montreal, giving it a really cool aged look (similar to what Tom Murphy does down in the States), as well as destressing the body of the guitar thus consequently *making it resonnate better*. The checking on it is so beautiful.....really making it stand out!”_
> 
> Funny how the only relic’ing is the cracked finish and nothing else. Just like Tom Murphy, amirite?. No coincidence that the early Classic Goldtops were prone to checking. “It’s not a bug, it’s a feature.”
> View attachment 389126


Ha! I hadn't even paid attention to the additional listings. This dude is a gold mine of WTF.


----------



## Verne

"destressing" the body? Poor thing has likely been _stressed_ beyond belief the entire time in his possession with his weird ideals on what makes the guitar "resonate better".


----------



## JCSM

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





$3750 for an '07 LP GT.


----------



## SWLABR

JCSM said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3750 for an '07 LP GT.


What?!? If that’s the going rate, I’m rich! 

What’s “Ghost Flame Finish”?


----------



## JCSM

SWLABR said:


> What?!? If that’s the going rate, I’m rich!
> 
> What’s “Ghost Flame Finish”?


Whatever it is, it's apparently "stunning" and adds like $1500.


----------



## Paul Running

SWLABR said:


> What’s “Ghost Flame Finish”?


I see it more on automobiles than guitars


----------



## Diablo

SWLABR said:


> What?!? If that’s the going rate, I’m rich!
> 
> What’s “Ghost Flame Finish”?


subtler or more transparent flames.
Its like if Guy Fieri came from Connecticut instead of Ohio.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> What?!? If that’s the going rate, I’m rich!
> 
> What’s “Ghost Flame Finish”?


The GT isn't for Gold Top. It was a run they did in "Hot Rod" finishes with flames and lots of chrome. Here's a red one...


----------



## JCSM

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





$2100 for a refin LP studio.


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## JCSM

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 389302


You think they sold em at Costco back in 1883? 🤣


----------



## BGood

JCSM said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $2100 for a refin LP studio.


He wanted a nice Goldtop but messed it up. Damned, we would have said, sand it and try again. Not this guy. Hey, cool, I can sell it as a dirty Goldtop, I'm sure it's worth its weight in gold.


----------



## bw66

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 389302


Not actually wrong - George Washburn started Washburn Guitars in 1883.


----------



## BlueRocker

Snake oil anyone?


----------



## Paul Running

A graduate of 
*13 Tried & True Tactics That'll Get People to Buy Your Product*


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> Snake oil anyone?
> 
> View attachment 389394


Ssshhh, I might have some vintage Mullard power tubes to sell soon.


----------



## BlueRocker

Another great opportunity to find the rare bolt on neck Gibson Les Paul you've been looking for

Gibson guitar. Trades, offer | Guitars | Bridgewater | Kijiji


----------



## JCSM

BlueRocker said:


> Another great opportunity to find the rare bolt on neck Gibson Les Paul you've been looking for
> 
> Gibson guitar. Trades, offer | Guitars | Bridgewater | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 389447


The best part of that ad is the pictures look like they've been taken in a cave. With a potato.


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> The GT isn't for Gold Top. It was a run they did in "Hot Rod" finishes with flames and lots of chrome. Here's a red one...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


>


Funny that he posts a video about a 15 year old model within a couple of weeks of us talking about these. I’ve had that happen a couple times now where I’m looking for info on some weird model from years ago, one of the search results is a Trogly video, and it turns out it was posted a few days ago.


----------



## BGood

Real Gibson Slash LP is $5000. You get this Chibson for ONLY $1000


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> This guy annoys me...
> 
> View attachment 389031


All these are crazy prices. I got my jv telecaster for $500


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m hopping this isn’t a sg standard!








2005 Gibson SG | Guitars | Summerside | Kijiji


For sale is this 2005 Gibson SG, it's been well loved and well played since it was bought new. Comes with its original hard shell Gibson USA case as pictured. Great 50s rounded neck profile, fretboard binding, trapezoid inlays, natural finish checking on the body, actual inlays on the headstock...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

silvertonebetty said:


> All these are crazy prices. I got my jv telecaster for $500


Yeah, I remember the ‘90s too. So?

For reference...
I sold a JV Strat, probably close to 10 years ago, and got over a grand for it.


----------



## colchar

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m hopping this isn’t a sg standard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 Gibson SG | Guitars | Summerside | Kijiji
> 
> 
> For sale is this 2005 Gibson SG, it's been well loved and well played since it was bought new. Comes with its original hard shell Gibson USA case as pictured. Great 50s rounded neck profile, fretboard binding, trapezoid inlays, natural finish checking on the body, actual inlays on the headstock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 390110




Yeah it is.


----------



## silvertonebetty

colchar said:


> Yeah it is.


Yeah that’s not selling anytime soon . Not at full retail price


----------



## laristotle

Case for 1950’s Gibson J 45, 50 & 160E $135


----------



## silvertonebetty

colchar said:


> Yeah it is.


I got no response from him when I asked why it was so expensive and pointed out a new one is $200 less


----------



## colchar

silvertonebetty said:


> I got no response from him when I asked why it was so expensive and pointed out a new one is $200 less



Well it is 16 years old so I guarantee you he is going to claim that it is vintage. That would explain why he is asking $1000 more than it sold for new.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Posted in “Guitars”...










I don’t care if Keef himself hand delivers this thing to me. I ain’t paying $4k for a jacket.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I guess everything is rare now.


----------



## Paul Running

Four grand of diamond studs over the top pocket, might help.


----------



## bzrkrage

2manyGuitars said:


> I guess everything is rare now.


I’ll have to start advertising my stuff as “Medium-well done, not rare” 🥩


----------



## silvertonebetty

colchar said:


> Well it is 16 years old so I guarantee you he is going to claim that it is vintage. That would explain why he is asking $1000 more than it sold for new.


😂 I asked “ why so much a brand new one is less” no response


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 390540


So a $Grand for a $99 guitar signed by a bunch of guys no one has ever heard of?
Sign me up!!!


----------



## BGood

2manyGuitars said:


> So a $Grand for a $99 guitar signed by a bunch of guys no one has ever heard of?
> Sign me up!!!


Don't know them either, but damned, they have a huge budget !





Maybe the guitar is worth that in Transylvania.


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 390540


I don't know if it's still the case, but apparently at one point there were three orchestras touring under the Trans-Siberian franchise. I'm also told that it's a great show - not that any of that is relevant to the value that a bunch of unknown signatures add to a guitar.

I saw on Instagram that Folkway has a Squier that is allegedly signed by Pink Floyd for the same price.


----------



## colchar

Here we have that rarest of all breeds, a made in the US Marshall:






Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com






In an attempt to be helpful I sent him a message letting him know it wasn't made in the US, that it was made in the UK. He responded with "it was made for the US and sold in the US". Um yeah, but that still doesn't make it made in the US you fucking moron.


----------



## Verne

I only know of Trans Siberian Orchestra because these 2 songs get played a LOT at Christmas time.


----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> So a $Grand for a $99 guitar signed by a bunch of guys no one has ever heard of?
> Sign me up!!!


Price drop!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> Price drop!
> 
> View attachment 391762


Still not worth 50 bucks.


----------



## BlueRocker

I think I might be aucoustic


----------



## BlueRocker

Two in one day

2018 Les Paul Epiphone | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> Two in one day
> 
> 2018 Les Paul Epiphone | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 391789



Detunes easily due to the cracked neck 

🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## SWLABR

colchar said:


> Detunes easily due to the cracked neck
> 
> 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


Honesty in advertising!


----------



## SWLABR

I don’t know if this is a WTF or not, but $4000?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

“...selling for $4000 firm.”

No. You’re _asking_ $4000 firm. You’re not selling it for that.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## bzrkrage

Not Jiji, but L&M……

1979 Fendr Champ SF


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Apparently, $2600 for a 7 year old Firebird is “below value” and also “a good investment just like bitcoin”.


----------



## Verne

*"VINTAGE"* It's 11-12 years old. Far from vintage. Saying it's vintage doesn't mean it's worth the asking. $950









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bzrkrage

Out. To. Lunch.

“Items can be sold Separately or for the Total price of $4170.00”
Translation: pay the overprice new price for stuff I really shouldn’t have bought cause I’m a moron….”

EV speaker rig.


----------



## BlueRocker

Bear River: Come for the fishing, stay for the organs! (I hope one's a spleen)

Estate sale 40 organs | Pianos & Keyboards | Annapolis Valley | Kijiji


----------



## greco

BlueRocker said:


> Bear River: Come for the fishing, stay for the organs! (I hope one's a spleen)
> 
> Estate sale 40 organs | Pianos & Keyboards | Annapolis Valley | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 392702


I just emailed the Kijiji link to my friend in Bear River.


----------



## BlueRocker

greco said:


> I just emailed the Kijiji link to my friend in Bear River.


Could be something interesting in there, but I don't know what I'd do with the other 39


----------



## Paul Running

Tex and Edna Boil may be interested in 39 organs...stock is getting low at the Organ Emporium.


----------



## colchar

$79 new, or $30-$40 used all day every day, and this dumb fuck is _still_ asking $95????









BOSS DS-1 Distortion Guitar Effect Pedal in Very Good Condition | Amps & Pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


BOSS DS-1 Distortion Guitar Effect Pedal in Very Good Condition Gentle used No Box or manual This is a great effects pedal. We deliver within the GTA for a small fee or happy to ship (buyer pays). Text or call 647 408 3795 and please review my other listings. 




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker

"Kirk" sounds like a wheeler dealer. Remember, it's a high end standard, that's why he had to post the same ad over half of Ontario, And he's generously offering $1400 trade for an SG Custom.

2016, Gibson Les Paul 1960's Standard "GoldTop" w Case+Papers | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji










For posterity

_For Sale or possible Trade is my 2016 Gibson Les Paul Standard GoldTop. This is a High end Model Standard, NOT one of the Cheaper Classic, Traditional, or Tribute models.. Its in Excellent Condition with No Mods. Virtually No Playwear. Comes Complete with the Gibson Papers and a Genuine Gibson Custom Shop Hardshell Deluxe Case.. These cases are extremely rare and worth $500.00 alone which is ridiculous.. Selling complete Guitar and Case for $3000.00. Trades I would be Interested in is a Gibson ES-335, Rickenbacker 360 6 string Guitar plus $800 Cash from you, a Duesenberg Starplayer with Set Neck or Duesenberg Johnny Depp Signature Guitar or a Gibson SG Custom Guitar or Gibson SG Standard Bass plus $1600.00 cash from You.. May be Interested in Gibson Acoustic/Electric or other possible high end Gibson Guitars.. Located in Fort Erie, only 1 hour 15 minutes from Toronto, right off the QEW.. Thank You for viewing my ad _


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> "Kirk" sounds like a wheeler dealer. Remember, it's a high end standard, that's why he had to post the same ad over half of Ontario, And he's generously offering $1400 trade for an SG Custom.
> 
> 2016, Gibson Les Paul 1960's Standard "GoldTop" w Case+Papers | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 393129
> 
> 
> For posterity
> 
> _For Sale or possible Trade is my 2016 Gibson Les Paul Standard GoldTop. This is a High end Model Standard, NOT one of the Cheaper Classic, Traditional, or Tribute models.. Its in Excellent Condition with No Mods. Virtually No Playwear. Comes Complete with the Gibson Papers and a Genuine Gibson Custom Shop Hardshell Deluxe Case.. These cases are extremely rare and worth $500.00 alone which is ridiculous.. Selling complete Guitar and Case for $3000.00. Trades I would be Interested in is a Gibson ES-335, Rickenbacker 360 6 string Guitar plus $800 Cash from you, a Duesenberg Starplayer with Set Neck or Duesenberg Johnny Depp Signature Guitar or a Gibson SG Custom Guitar or Gibson SG Standard Bass plus $1600.00 cash from You.. May be Interested in Gibson Acoustic/Electric or other possible high end Gibson Guitars.. Located in Fort Erie, only 1 hour 15 minutes from Toronto, right off the QEW.. Thank You for viewing my ad _



Leaving aside his atrocious spelling (it makes my head want to explode), does that dumb fuck actually think that custom shop cases are worth $500 each? And by including one does he not realize that he has lessened the value of his guitar because it doesn't have the original case?


----------



## dmc69

My ad states no trades, but of course, a message about a trade rolls in. Wants to trade my minty Epi LP Special (the new TV yellow ones) for a Jackson V. Browsing his profile, I find this.


----------



## cdntac

Any VH fan should be jumping on this gem!

Left Handed Gibson on Kijiji Left Handed Gibson | Guitars | North Bay | Kijiji


----------



## BGood

_Epiphone: Gibson L6S Copy ..._

Guitar and amp w/cord, case, and amp cover. | Guitares | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## colchar

BGood said:


> _Epiphone: Gibson L6S Copy ..._
> 
> Guitar and amp w/cord, case, and amp cover. | Guitares | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
> View attachment 393575



Posted by a guy with no shirt on in his pic. Nah, he ain't pervy at all.


----------



## Verne

Line amp?!? JESUS!!! It's right there in front of you. Line 6 !!!! That is one of my biggest pet peeves. Misspelling product names when it's right fucking there in the picture, and assuming right in front of your stupid face.


----------



## colchar

Verne said:


> Line amp?!? JESUS!!! It's right there in front of you. Line 6 !!!! That is one of my biggest pet peeves. Misspelling product names when it's right fucking there in the picture, and assuming right on front of you stupid face.



I love the ones who include a name like Pathfinder 15R, YCV20, or whatever in their ad and then look at the voltage rating on the back and claim in their description that it is a 240 watt amp.


----------



## laristotle

colchar said:


> claim in their description that it is a 240 watt amp.


Understandable.
Back when I didn't know any better, I thought that power consumption was output.
Thinking that my Hiawatt was 375 watts. lol


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Understandable.
> Back when I didn't know any better, I thought that power consumption was output.
> Thinking that my Hiawatt was 375 watts. lol
> View attachment 393742



A Hiwatt probably was.


----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> Understandable.
> Back when I didn't know any better, I thought that power consumption was output.
> Thinking that my Hiawatt was 375 watts. lol
> View attachment 393742


It's close if you're referring to it as peak to peak musical power.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Guitar is currently available on L&M’s website for $999, amp is $269, case is $99. With tax, that’s $1545.
And he’s the one “ALL CAPPING” about unreasonable?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I think @colchar is suddenly in the market for a blue Tele. 😉


----------



## player99

I might post some gear with weird spelling and high prices to get you guys going lol.


----------



## Paul Running

Don't forget to include "nut needs to be glued down but easy fix".


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> Guitar is currently available on L&M’s website for $999, amp is $269, case is $99. With tax, that’s $1545.
> And he’s the one “ALL CAPPING” about unreasonable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think @colchar is suddenly in the market for a blue Tele. 😉
> 
> View attachment 393915
> 
> View attachment 393916


I responded. I'm in a bitchy mood so couldn't help myself.


----------



## colchar

They got really salty.

First they claimed there were accessories which justified their price, then they claimed I was jealous that they owned that gear and I didn't and advised that I should head to the store.

Four messages in two minutes.

And yeah, I replied.


----------



## dmc69

This guy reached out before and has always been a pain, so I had a little fun. Are 3rd graders on Kijiji?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> They got really salty.
> 
> First they claimed there were accessories which justified their price, then they claimed I was jealous that they owned that gear and I didn't and advised that I should head to the store.
> 
> Four messages in two minutes.
> 
> And yeah, I replied.


Alright, I'm goin' in...


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> Alright, I'm goin' in...



Someone else must have before me because they claimed that I had contacted them twice.


----------



## SWLABR

“Captain peepee pants”?? They really should ban phones from Kindergarteners.


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> “Captain peepee pants”?? They really should ban phones from Kindergarteners.


Sounds more like uni kids.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> Someone else must have before me because they claimed that I had contacted them twice.


Yeah, she told me to stop messaging her as I'd already contacted her 3 times. I said I hadn't but if you _were_ getting the same messages over and over, maybe your price is the problem.


----------



## player99

I copied and pasted the new breakdown from the earlier post. She sent 4 messages. She speaks the truth.

1 - Are you making an offer 

2 - I don't see the point on this reply unless you are interested 

3 - And your calculations are wrong. 

4 - You're pathetic.


----------



## dmc69

laristotle said:


> Sounds more like uni kids.


I think Uni kids would be something along these lines: 

"Yeet yourself, deadass wasteman"


----------



## 2manyGuitars

player99 said:


> I copied and pasted the new breakdown from the earlier post. She sent 4 messages. She speaks the truth.
> 
> 1 - Are you making an offer
> 
> 2 - I don't see the point on this reply unless you are interested
> 
> 3 - And your calculations are wrong.
> 
> 4 - You're pathetic.


My exchange...


----------



## Verne

"the 999$ one" That is classic. Idiot. Should ask what gauge the strings are and who makes the case and see what mouth diarrhea you get for that response. Sounds like a complete twat who knows nothing of guitars and only knows what link google sent them to.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Verne said:


> "the 999$ one" That is classic. Idiot. Should ask what gauge the strings are and who makes the case and see what mouth diarrhea you get for that response. Sounds like a complete twat who knows nothing of guitars and only knows what link google sent them to.


But even someone who knows nothing about guitars would know that a $999 new item that’s still currently available at that price, doesn’t sell for more than retail plus tax.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Paul Running said:


> Don't forget to include "nut needs to be glued down but easy fix".


And it wouldnt be a GC ad if you didnt somehow blame your wife.


----------



## colchar

Verne said:


> "the 999$ one" That is classic. Idiot. Should ask what gauge the strings are and who makes the case and see what mouth diarrhea you get for that response. Sounds like a complete twat who knows nothing of guitars and only knows what link google sent them to.


Well two of his have jumped in, your turn next!


----------



## dmc69

Verne said:


> "the 999$ one" That is classic. Idiot. Should ask what gauge the strings are and who makes the case and see what mouth diarrhea you get for that response. Sounds like a complete twat who knows nothing of guitars and only knows what link google sent them to.


I really don't think she knows anything outside what is clearly labeled. This screams like a covid purchase that she's lost interest in and is trying to sell off. This will def sit for a while with her pricing and attitude. 

BTW, did anyone else catch that she's also selling kids' clothes? "Cat-Friendly" - to me that sounds like it may or may not smell like cat pee.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR

Heavy relic you say… 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

Heavy?! He ruined it!


----------



## cdntac

SWLABR said:


> Heavy relic you say…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Relic’d to look like what — that it’s rattled around in the case? 

How does someone think wear marks around the edge of the guitar occur like that? Lol.

Even the relic marks around the knobs — did the guy never look at the marks made near guitar pots on a well worn guitar? Lol

If that guitar was half the price one could certainly have themselves a fun project guitar — removing the rest of the finish and staining it the colour they want.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Heavy?! He ruined it!


_...He's my brother!_


----------



## cdntac

This LP is no doubt going to get grabbed quickly at this price! Lol

Original vintage Gibson 1973 les Paul goldtop guitar custom shop on Kijiji Original vintage Gibson 1973 les Paul goldtop guitar custom shop | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Heavy relic you say…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


This reminds me of the home haircut where you keep trying to even things out.........and it doesn't end well.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> Heavy relic you say…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I’m pretty sure I posted that one several pages back along with another guitar that had the 360 degree edge wear. Even more delusional than thinking that wear looks natural is thinking that he’ll get $750 for it. Not only is it an Epiphone but it’s also a Studio. Even if it were a Gibson, you be hard pressed to get $750 for it in that condition.

And you guys need to save the photos and post them so that this type of stupidity will be documented for future generations after the ad is long gone. Remember, “those who fail to learn from history are doomed to repeat it”.


----------



## cdntac

At a glance, you’d think this one had been relic’d by the same guy. Lol. 

SR Guitars Custom Thinline Telecaster on Kijiji SR Guitars Custom Thinline Telecaster | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Milkman

I guess some are more skillful at creating fake shit than others.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> I guess some are more skillful at creating fake shit than others.


Yep.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

There was a Partscaster posted in the classifieds here a while back. I think it was a nice MJT body and would have been a beautiful guitar but the relic job was on par with this one. _Really_ unrealistic wear.

There are rules about commenting in the threads so I kept my mouth shut but I didn’t want to strictly criticize it. I wanted to comment that I would have snapped that guitar up in a second if it hadn’t been ruined by that relic job. The original price was great but not only did it sit for a long time (I’m sure it’s still there, many, _many_ pages deep) but I don’t think it even had any replies. There was really only one thing to say about it and rules prevented anyone from saying it.

EDIT: Just went back and found the guitar. The relic job was way worse than this Firebird.


----------



## greco

cdntac said:


> At a glance, you’d think this one had been relic’d by the same guy. Lol.
> 
> SR Guitars Custom Thinline Telecaster on Kijiji SR Guitars Custom Thinline Telecaster | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji



Impressive recreation of a typical headstock wear pattern...


----------



## Paul Running

greco said:


> Impressive recreation of a typical headstock wear pattern...
> View attachment 394230


Yeah, gotta wonder what he was doing to naturally cause that wear.


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> EDIT: Just went back and found the guitar. The relic job was way worse than this Firebird.


Did it look this bad


----------



## cdntac

Paul Running said:


> Yeah, gotta wonder what he was doing to naturally cause that wear.


None of your guitars have wear like that on the headstock around the tuner pegs? Lol


----------



## colchar

greco said:


> Impressive recreation of a typical headstock wear pattern...
> View attachment 394230


Sweet Jebus.


----------



## SWLABR

cdntac said:


> None of your guitars have wear like that on the headstock around the tuner pegs? Lol


Only the ones I wind the string using my thumb and forefinger at the peg!


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> Price drop!
> 
> View attachment 391762


You never heard of them ?


----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> You never heard of them ?


I didn’t reach out. I clicked on the original link and noticed the price had changed.


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> I didn’t reach out. I clicked on the original link and noticed the price had changed.


I’d my really suspicious on those things that the signatures are fake .


----------



## Mooh

All the wear on all my instruments since 1972 wouldn't amount to that.


----------



## laristotle

Because of the write up ..








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




_Hey you guyzzzz!
"THE Weapun" The stuff of legend! i cannot explain the story fully AND know what the guitar kingdom will be talking about in the coming Restart! The guitar's hard case is also unique, the only one that this guitar is 'synced' with. Paint, wood, metal, mixed; through a complex composition, testing the 'mass' manufacturing limitations of Nanite Virtualized Geometry. This 'guitar' WILL change you, it has a will of its own; akin to Annabelle for 'dolls.' This is not for the FrouFrou shred clowns. It has been perfectly designed to show the skills of the player, at their rawest and most vulnerable!!

[ psst. THIS ONE WAS THE ONE THAT GOTS AWAY FROM THE IBANANANANAZZZ REPUBLI(k=backwards 'special' K) ]

This is a custom made (nasty looking, in a good way, imo) 7-string guitar. The body is Ash, neck-thru Maple, Ebony fretboard, inverted Ibanez style headstock, 'Blackened-ite' finish, Bareknuckle "Holy Diver" Pickups ($500 for 'Calibrated set') + custom 'battle worn' covers, tune-o-matic fixed bridge, string-thru body... It will need a setup as per your tailored fit! 'I swear, fantasy & reality blurred into oneness monster!'

Designed in Canada, manufactured in Asia (OHWEOHWE 'EHEM!! - the SAME Factories used for your beloveds).

The inlay is a hand-drawn graphic, never replicated again. An original Glyph that appeared for a short moment, a closing portal, an ancient Nordic rune, appearing during a rare Solstice Eclipse, in the frozen Norwegian forest, along the Jegersberg HIking Trail.

*Comes with basic hardshell case, blessed with 'essential' oils *open to reasonable offers/no trades  *if you have the finances, an EQ & IQ test will follow. This axe will tear your soul apart if you're used to standard fare lumber piles. *as this is proof of the multiverse, the dirt and dust has been meticulously preserved *my Master has insinuated the importance of this sale. You may in fact be thwarting the apocalypse!! At the very least; melting polar ice caps, colony collapse AND mass deforestation. _


----------



## tomee2

Kijiji: Custom Finished Electrics








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Because of the write up ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey you guyzzzz!
> "THE Weapun" The stuff of legend! i cannot explain the story fully AND know what the guitar kingdom will be talking about in the coming Restart! The guitar's hard case is also unique, the only one that this guitar is 'synced' with. Paint, wood, metal, mixed; through a complex composition, testing the 'mass' manufacturing limitations of Nanite Virtualized Geometry. This 'guitar' WILL change you, it has a will of its own; akin to Annabelle for 'dolls.' This is not for the FrouFrou shred clowns. It has been perfectly designed to show the skills of the player, at their rawest and most vulnerable!!
> 
> [ psst. THIS ONE WAS THE ONE THAT GOTS AWAY FROM THE IBANANANANAZZZ REPUBLI(k=backwards 'special' K) ]
> 
> This is a custom made (nasty looking, in a good way, imo) 7-string guitar. The body is Ash, neck-thru Maple, Ebony fretboard, inverted Ibanez style headstock, 'Blackened-ite' finish, Bareknuckle "Holy Diver" Pickups ($500 for 'Calibrated set') + custom 'battle worn' covers, tune-o-matic fixed bridge, string-thru body... It will need a setup as per your tailored fit! 'I swear, fantasy & reality blurred into oneness monster!'
> 
> Designed in Canada, manufactured in Asia (OHWEOHWE 'EHEM!! - the SAME Factories used for your beloveds).
> 
> The inlay is a hand-drawn graphic, never replicated again. An original Glyph that appeared for a short moment, a closing portal, an ancient Nordic rune, appearing during a rare Solstice Eclipse, in the frozen Norwegian forest, along the Jegersberg HIking Trail.
> 
> *Comes with basic hardshell case, blessed with 'essential' oils *open to reasonable offers/no trades  *if you have the finances, an EQ & IQ test will follow. This axe will tear your soul apart if you're used to standard fare lumber piles. *as this is proof of the multiverse, the dirt and dust has been meticulously preserved *my Master has insinuated the importance of this sale. You may in fact be thwarting the apocalypse!! At the very least; melting polar ice caps, colony collapse AND mass deforestation. _
> View attachment 394406


In what world is that worth $15 grand?!?!?


----------



## cdntac

laristotle said:


> Because of the write up ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey you guyzzzz!
> "THE Weapun" The stuff of legend! i cannot explain the story fully AND know what the guitar kingdom will be talking about in the coming Restart! The guitar's hard case is also unique, the only one that this guitar is 'synced' with. Paint, wood, metal, mixed; through a complex composition, testing the 'mass' manufacturing limitations of Nanite Virtualized Geometry. This 'guitar' WILL change you, it has a will of its own; akin to Annabelle for 'dolls.' This is not for the FrouFrou shred clowns. It has been perfectly designed to show the skills of the player, at their rawest and most vulnerable!!
> 
> [ psst. THIS ONE WAS THE ONE THAT GOTS AWAY FROM THE IBANANANANAZZZ REPUBLI(k=backwards 'special' K) ]
> 
> This is a custom made (nasty looking, in a good way, imo) 7-string guitar. The body is Ash, neck-thru Maple, Ebony fretboard, inverted Ibanez style headstock, 'Blackened-ite' finish, Bareknuckle "Holy Diver" Pickups ($500 for 'Calibrated set') + custom 'battle worn' covers, tune-o-matic fixed bridge, string-thru body... It will need a setup as per your tailored fit! 'I swear, fantasy & reality blurred into oneness monster!'
> 
> Designed in Canada, manufactured in Asia (OHWEOHWE 'EHEM!! - the SAME Factories used for your beloveds).
> 
> The inlay is a hand-drawn graphic, never replicated again. An original Glyph that appeared for a short moment, a closing portal, an ancient Nordic rune, appearing during a rare Solstice Eclipse, in the frozen Norwegian forest, along the Jegersberg HIking Trail.
> 
> *Comes with basic hardshell case, blessed with 'essential' oils *open to reasonable offers/no trades  *if you have the finances, an EQ & IQ test will follow. This axe will tear your soul apart if you're used to standard fare lumber piles. *as this is proof of the multiverse, the dirt and dust has been meticulously preserved *my Master has insinuated the importance of this sale. You may in fact be thwarting the apocalypse!! At the very least; melting polar ice caps, colony collapse AND mass deforestation. _
> View attachment 394406


Is that the same guy who in the past was selling a “signed” fake JP Les Paul amongst other ridiculously priced Chinese made guitars?


----------



## bw66

kijiji said:


> *my Master has insinuated the importance of this sale. You may in fact be thwarting the apocalypse!!





SWLABR said:


> In what world is that worth $15 grand?!?!?


"Honey, I TRIED to sell it."


----------



## Milkman

There’s one born every minute.


----------



## colchar

tomee2 said:


> Kijiji: Custom Finished Electrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 394410



I'd take that Tele.


----------



## cdntac

Everybody has something for sale that is “rare”. It’s so rare that you can only take two crappy pics of a guitar you want over $5G for? Lol

89 GIBSON LES PAUL 1960 REISSUE VERY RARE!!!!!!! on Kijiji 89 GIBSON LES PAUL 1960 REISSUE VERY RARE!!!!!!! | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Dude has 2 Supro reissues listed since October. One at $900 and one at $600. I keep an eye out for these and in my opinion, these are priced high. At least I know that _I’d_ never pay that much for them but hey, let the market decide.

Well, 2 months later and they’re both still sitting there. For the $900 one, I’d be comfortable at $600 but if I really had to have it, I’d go $700. His ad says “Firm” so that’s why I haven’t replied over the 2 months. Well last night, I sent the following message. His reply is below.










Oh well. No negotiation, no nuthin’…


----------



## player99

Some people probably list stuff ridiculously high as a fishing expedition. If it doesn't sell they don't care.


----------



## mhammer

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Pignoise amp, eh? Buyers should not be perturbed when it starts squealing. It's what they're *supposed* to do and why they have that name.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Been on the lookout for a Fender Brad Paisley Telecaster for awhile. I’ve seen a couple with people asking stupid numbers for them but in the real world, $1200 is what they seem to be going for.

One came up locally for $1500. I sent the guy a message making an offer of $1200 and said it wasn’t a lowball but just whet I see them going for. I sent 2 screen grabs, one from Reverb and one from eBay showing a bunch of recent sales in that range. A day or so later, he accepted.

Well, I went yesterday to do the deal and saw right away that the neck had been swapped. It‘s supposed to have a nitro finished neck with a worn finish and checking, a spaghetti logo, Klusons style tuners with metal, oval buttons, and most importantly, the Brad Paisley cowboy hat logo. Instead, it had a poly finished neck with the modern logo, newer style diecast tuners, a ‘90s serial number (if I recall correctly) and no cowboy hat logo.

He said he took it on trade and had no idea. I can’t say whether that’s true or not. One odd thing was there was a 3 or 4 inch long fibre sticking out of the body/neck joint on the treble side. This neck had been off recently. He said he had looked online and seems to recall seeing them with various different styles of neck. (Really?).

Whether he knew about it before, he knows it now. The ad is still up and doesn’t mention the neck.
BEWARE.


----------



## tomee2

Kijiji: Guitar for Sale








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca














What can I say? It's a bolt neck Epiphone. I bought one for $50 a few months ago needing work. ... the body is basswood, a pretty soft weak wood, so the bridge posts pull out and it doesn't stay in tune. The necks on these are nice though, with good thick rosewood.


----------



## BlueRocker

Not Kijiji but thank god for Long & McQuade Gearhunter - someone's going to save $1 if they hurry to Mississauga
Gear Hunter | UCT INFORMATION GIBSON 58 LP STD REISSUE - FOOLS GOLD


----------



## laristotle

Right in the model name .. Fools Gold.


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> Not Kijiji but thank god for Long & McQuade Gearhunter - someone's going to save $1 if they hurry to Mississauga
> Gear Hunter | UCT INFORMATION GIBSON 58 LP STD REISSUE - FOOLS GOLD
> 
> View attachment 395541



There are idiots on Kijiji who do better relicing jobs than that.


----------



## SWLABR

colchar said:


> There are idiots on Kijiji who do better relicing jobs than that.


"Man... you ruined the guitar when you tried to relic it!!" 
"It's a factory relic"
"Oh, in that case... here's my money"


----------



## wayne086

2manyGuitars said:


> Been on the lookout for a Fender Brad Paisley Telecaster for awhile. I’ve seen a couple with people asking stupid numbers for them but in the real world, $1200 is what they seem to be going for.
> 
> One came up locally for $1500. I sent the guy a message making an offer of $1200 and said it wasn’t a lowball but just whet I see them going for. I sent 2 screen grabs, one from Reverb and one from eBay showing a bunch of recent sales in that range. A day or so later, he accepted.
> 
> Well, I went yesterday to do the deal and saw right away that the neck had been swapped. It‘s supposed to have a nitro finished neck with a worn finish and checking, a spaghetti logo, Klusons style tuners with metal, oval buttons, and most importantly, the Brad Paisley cowboy hat logo. Instead, it had a poly finished neck with the modern logo, newer style diecast tuners, a ‘90s serial number (if I recall correctly) and no cowboy hat logo.
> 
> He said he took it on trade and had no idea. I can’t say whether that’s true or not. One odd thing was there was a 3 or 4 inch long fibre sticking out of the body/neck joint on the treble side. This neck had been off recently. He said he had looked online and seems to recall seeing them with various different styles of neck. (Really?).
> 
> Whether he knew about it before, he knows it now. The ad is still up and doesn’t mention the neck.
> BEWARE.


Not even the body is real,top loaded,Paisley is a string thru.He's asking a grand for it now.Its just a partscaster.😒


----------



## 2manyGuitars

wayne086 said:


> Not even the body is real,top loaded,Paisley is a string thru.He's asking a grand for it now.Its just a partscaster.😒


Now that you mention it, that thing looks fake as Fuck! Wrong bridge, wrong pickguard, no string-through.

Here’s the one for sale...


















And here’s the real one...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Because I don’t know too much about this model, I was doing a little research before deciding if $8500 is “WTF material”. I think the results are inconclusive so I’ll leave up to you guys to decide. Other than a couple recent, big numbers, the graph on the Reverb price guide seems pretty consistent in the $5k range over the past 3 years. Plus, the ad doesn’t mention condition but you can see a few dings in the photos.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker

I wouldn't pay $5K for a 1980 clownburst.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> I wouldn't pay $5K for a 1980 clownburst.


But it’s a “historic reissue” complete with a 3-piece neck plus wings.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

1980 Would make it a pre-historic ugh historic 58 no?


BlueRocker said:


> I wouldn't pay $5K for a 1980 clownburst.


I bet she looks better in person. TRC looks too clean though. Shame...must have got cleaned up.


----------



## BlueRocker

I'm certain @2manyGuitars will be all over this one
MJT/Fender rarities strat, CS fat 60s pickups, Callaham bridge | Guitars | Cape Breton | Kijiji


----------



## tomee2

BlueRocker said:


> I'm certain @2manyGuitars will be all over this one
> MJT/Fender rarities strat, CS fat 60s pickups, Callaham bridge | Guitars | Cape Breton | Kijiji


"Here is a one off custom shop level MJT...." partscaster!

".... these are probably the same neck the custom shop uses on their models with solid rosewood necks."









Certainly a nice guitar... but $2500 nice?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> I'm certain @2manyGuitars will be all over this one
> MJT/Fender rarities strat, CS fat 60s pickups, Callaham bridge | Guitars | Cape Breton | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

And is it actually MJT that ages the body like this?









Because that looks like shit and I’ve never seen real wear like that on a guitar. It’s in unrealistic spots all over the whole guitar but what especially bugs me is along the top edge of the pickguard. How the hell is that supposed to happen?


----------



## laristotle

FB Marketplace

_This small amp sounds amazing and works great but the covering is obviously coming right off. _


----------



## player99

laristotle said:


> FB Marketplace
> 
> _This small amp sounds amazing and works great but the covering is obviously coming right off. _
> View attachment 396472


It's shedding it's winter coat. Fender Rumbles are high shedders. You have to brush them daily and you'll still have hair everywhere. The Marshalldoodles are shed free.


----------



## cdntac

Someone should create a thread dedicated to the the best of the homemade relic jobs because some of these are just awesome. lol.


----------



## laristotle

player99 said:


> It's shedding it's winter coat. Fender Rumbles are high shedders. You have to brush them daily and you'll still have hair everywhere. The Marshalldoodles are shed free.


I once got a really good deal on a 410, rat fur cab because the owner's cat enjoyed it more than he did. lol


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> FB Marketplace
> 
> _This small amp sounds amazing and works great but the covering is obviously coming right off. _
> View attachment 396472


That amp has Cat Scratch Fever!


----------



## laristotle

MarkM said:


> That amp has Cat Scratch Fever!


The artist/customizer is in the top right corner. 😺


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> The artist/customizer is in the top right corner. 😺


I saw that. Very fitting the perpetrator was in the pic. Should have actually been a separate photo in the post... just the cat, alone. Maybe holding up one of those slates the COP's give you in mug shots.


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> I'm certain @2manyGuitars will be all over this one
> MJT/Fender rarities strat, CS fat 60s pickups, Callaham bridge | Guitars | Cape Breton | Kijiji


But the curtains don't match the drapes... (in my opinion). I don't think that neck matches the rest. Like... at all. 

And the price doesn't match ANYTHING!


----------



## Paul Running

His big brother is doing life without parole for destroying an original 59 Bassman


----------



## cdntac

I wish I had the connections to be able to do custom orders from China. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tomee2

Kijiji: 1991 Mint EVH Ernie Ball Music Man








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR

$10,000.00?!?!?!?!?! Is he nuts?!?


----------



## tomee2

cdntac said:


> I wish I had the connections to be able to do custom orders from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


The wear on this looks familiar... I've seen this for sale before but not in NS


----------



## tomee2

SWLABR said:


> $10,000.00?!?!?!?!?! Is he nuts?!?


My thoughts as well...


----------



## Farmboyjo

tomee2 said:


> Kijiji: 1991 Mint EVH Ernie Ball Music Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 396481


I have to admit, I’ve actually been watching this one. He originally had it listed at $11,000. So I wonder what I can do with the extra $1000 I saved?
Would be interested to see what these actually go for now.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

2manyGuitars said:


> Exchange rate and whether they sold to Canadian buyers has nothing to do with it. That IS what people are paying for them. If they’re going for $300 to $400 (converted to Canadian) in the US, then they’re worth $300 to $400.


... to someone in the US.

I don't disagree with you, however the economics of this are more complex and geographical location (or distribution) of the buyer (or buyers - whatever demographic wants the item in question) IS still a factor - see the cost of a Traynor in the GTA vs on Reverb - no Torontonian in their right mind and barring other factors (early script logo w tube rectifier) would pay more than, what, 600ish but you see them approaching 1k online all the time because Yanks want them and that's still cheaper than a Marshall. Yes, this is an extreme example with factors that do not apply to a Boss pedal, but illustrates the point.

There are other factors besides the gear in question being local that can affect the local vs online pricing such as a) Yanks just being willing/able to pay more (exchange; just more people than we have etc), like seriously, crowding other nationalities out of a market is a national passtime, 2) relative rarity (just like L&M had some Canadian only Gibsons, and a higher qty of some limited releases per capita if you look at CA vs USA populations), and 3) Local scene flavour of the week. As an example how weird this can be see Sunn amps and Doom/Stoner metal a few years back. Not saying we don't have that scene here, and even though Sunns are comparatively rather rare up here, they don't go for as much as they do just about everywhere in the US besides Portland (where there is a super abundance of them because made there, like Traynors here). Instead local guys stick to Marshalls and Oranges here (why? I dunno - if you talk to them, they all say " yeah, I'd love to try a Sunn," but then tell them you have one for sale and they hmmn and haw - for that price they can have the Orange or Marshall that they know will get them there.... or on the budget end, Traynors and Peavey Mark III / IVs). In fact I know of only 1 dude who is anywhere close to the Doom Metal scene in Toronto who has one (one of the dudes from Cask Music), I have one (had 2, sold one... to a dude who tried to mod it into a Marshall [facepalm of regret]), and only 1 that I have ever seen used live by any sort of band with a sizable following (or even without) and that wasn't Metal. Like maybe Canuks are over the DS-1 or not feeling nostalgic about it yet, but some swaths of the US are like, this is the next Big Muff.

Shit isn't uniformally global just yet (though global supply does have some impact vs, like, the 80s). And the most relevant comment at someone like this on kijiji is: " look kid, if you want top dollar, get off yer ass and list it on Reverb. If you want a local sale, you're gonna have to take the convenience discount." They won't listen to you though - some people have to learn that lesson the hard way (or not - could get lucky).


----------



## colchar

Granny Gremlin said:


> ... to someone in the US.
> 
> I don't disagree with you, however the economics of this are more complex and geographical location (or distribution) of the buyer (or buyers - whatever demographic wants the item in question) IS still a factor - see the cost of a Traynor in the GTA vs on Reverb - no Torontonian in their right mind and barring other factors (early script logo w tube rectifier) would pay more than, what, 600ish



I bought a Traynor reissue for $650 and folks here thought it was a fair to good price. I then traded that straight up for a vintage Traynor, so I paid $650 for the vintage one.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I dunno what the reissues are worth but that sounds about right otherwise.


----------



## John123

SWLABR said:


> $10,000.00?!?!?!?!?! Is he nuts?!?


And some of you think Montreal Kijiji prices are nuts!!


----------



## tdotrob

tomee2 said:


> Kijiji: 1991 Mint EVH Ernie Ball Music Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 396481


Ahhh ya Al from Leduc haha he must’ve finally took down the $8500 1978 Les Paul he had listed too


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Well, it’s official. A used Les Paul Studio is now worth 2 Grand!!!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

And BTW, if you’re asking an insane amount of money for your guitar _AND_ you’re only posting one photo...

You’ll need to do better than this


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I don’t get kijiji sellers sometimes.

A guitar pops up a week ago. It’s not a big-dollar instrument at $550 bucks but cool nonetheless. It’s also a pretty good deal and I’m prepared to grab it at full asking price so I message the seller. No answer AND a couple days later, the price gets knocked down to $500. Still no answer. Oh well... Next!

But then, it pops up today for almost $700 listed by a prolific local flipper. I messaged the first guy and told him it’s too bad he never answered as I was ready to grab it at his asking price. And by the way, the messages show “Read” so he saw them.


----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> I don’t get kijiji sellers sometimes.
> 
> A guitar pops up a week ago. It’s not a big-dollar instrument at $550 bucks but cool nonetheless. It’s also a pretty good deal and I’m prepared to grab it at full asking price so I message the seller. No answer AND a couple days later, the price gets knocked down to $500. Still no answer. Oh well... Next!
> 
> But then, it pops up today for almost $700 listed by a prolific local flipper. I messaged the first guy and told him it’s too bad he never answered as I was ready to grab it at his asking price. And by the way, the messages show “Read” so he saw them.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> I don’t get kijiji sellers sometimes.
> 
> A guitar pops up a week ago. It’s not a big-dollar instrument at $550 bucks but cool nonetheless. It’s also a pretty good deal and I’m prepared to grab it at full asking price so I message the seller. No answer AND a couple days later, the price gets knocked down to $500. Still no answer. Oh well... Next!
> 
> But then, it pops up today for almost $700 listed by a prolific local flipper. I messaged the first guy and told him it’s too bad he never answered as I was ready to grab it at his asking price. And by the way, the messages show “Read” so he saw them.


He knows you have 2manyguitars?


----------



## Milkman

cdntac said:


> Someone should create a thread dedicated to the the best of the homemade relic jobs because some of these are just awesome. lol.


How do you tell if a relic'd guitar is a "2nd" or "blem"?

I mean, how do you really tell if a ding is a f$%k up or put there as part of the "art" of relic'ing a guitar?

LMAO.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## cdntac

Milkman said:


> How do you tell if a relic'd guitar is a "2nd" or "blem"?
> 
> I mean, how do you really tell if a ding is a f$%k up or put there as part of the "art" of relic'ing a guitar?
> 
> LMAO.


You want to defend or rationalize stuff like this?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Milkman

cdntac said:


> You want to defend or rationalize stuff like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


LOL, hell no, but frankly most of them don't really look much better to me. Everytime I see a heavily relic'd guitar, my first thoughts are about a refinish.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> I don’t get kijiji sellers sometimes.
> 
> A guitar pops up a week ago. It’s not a big-dollar instrument at $550 bucks but cool nonetheless. It’s also a pretty good deal and I’m prepared to grab it at full asking price so I message the seller. No answer AND a couple days later, the price gets knocked down to $500. Still no answer. Oh well... Next!
> 
> But then, it pops up today for almost $700 listed by a prolific local flipper. I messaged the first guy and told him it’s too bad he never answered as I was ready to grab it at his asking price. And by the way, the messages show “Read” so he saw them.


Maybe he didn't see your message until after the other deal? I know I've had issues receiving (not receiving actually) messages from Kijiji and not seeing them unitl I logged into the site later on.


----------



## Dave B4

Beautiful Gibson Acoustic Guitar

Says that ”the sound is second to none”

when you take a look at how it’s strung (second photo), you know that's likely true…


----------



## Verne

Somebody failed 3+3 class.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

cdntac said:


> You want to defend or rationalize stuff like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


And in case anyone needs a refresher, here’s what that guitar looks like...


----------



## SWLABR

Dave B4 said:


> Beautiful Gibson Acoustic Guitar
> 
> Says that ”the sound is second to none”
> 
> when you take a look at how it’s strung (second photo), you know that's likely true…





Verne said:


> Somebody failed 3+3 class.


Didn't EVH like to wind the low E that way?? Maybe the guy selling the guitar is really a genius.

Naaaahhhh....

And for those who miss it if it sells:


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Looks like this ass-clown is up to it again...









I saw the ads when they were less than 20 minutes old. The address is maybe a 10 minute walk or 2 minute drive from my place. I immediately messaged saying I wanted both, lived in his neighbourhood and could be there in 5 minutes with cash. Dude had _just_ posted so was probably still sitting at his computer. Then the déjà vu hit me...

About a year ago, this same guy posted about 4 or 5 guitars. Among them were a Gibson Flying V and an Explorer. I think the were in around $1000 and I also messaged him right away. I never got a reply and figured I must have missed out except that he reposted a couple days later. I messaged again with no reply. He posted a third time (and maybe even dropped his price?). Again, messaged with no reply.

The first time the ads popped up, it was in the Kijiji Deals section here and after comparing notes in the thread, a few people had contacted him and I don’t think he replied to anyone. I thought maybe it was a scam looking for deposits or payment, maybe targeting out-of-towners. I contacted kijiji and mentioned that maybe something was up telling him that I knew of multiple people who had answered the ad with no replies. I mentioned the deposit scam as a possibility. The rep said what he could see was that he had received a lot of replies and hadn’t answered ANY. They said theyd keep an eye on the account.

Two things to note...
When I answered the ad yesterday, the username was “Derek”.
The “fancy” couch that both guitars are laying on was the exact same one from the 2 Gibson ads last year. That makes it highly unlikely that this is someone just grabbing photos off of the internet.

Any clue WTF he’s trying to pull?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Here are the links...








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca













Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bw66

2manyGuitars said:


> Looks like this ass-clown is up to it again...
> View attachment 397373
> 
> 
> I saw the ads when they were less than 20 minutes old. The address is maybe a 10 minute walk or 2 minute drive from my place. I immediately messaged saying I wanted both, lived in his neighbourhood and could be there in 5 minutes with cash. Dude had _just_ posted so was probably still sitting at his computer. Then the déjà vu hit me...
> 
> About a year ago, this same guy posted about 4 or 5 guitars. Among them were a Gibson Flying V and an Explorer. I think the were in around $1000 and I also messaged him right away. I never got a reply and figured I must have missed out except that he reposted a couple days later. I messaged again with no reply. He posted a third time (and maybe even dropped his price?). Again, messaged with no reply.
> 
> The first time the ads popped up, it was in the Kijiji Deals section here and after comparing notes in the thread, a few people had contacted him and I don’t think he replied to anyone. I thought maybe it was a scam looking for deposits or payment, maybe targeting out-of-towners. I contacted kijiji and mentioned that maybe something was up telling him that I knew of multiple people who had answered the ad with no replies. I mentioned the deposit scam as a possibility. The rep said what he could see was that he had received a lot of replies and hadn’t answered ANY. They said theyd keep an eye on the account.
> 
> Two things to note...
> When I answered the ad yesterday, the username was “Derek”.
> The “fancy” couch that both guitars are laying on was the exact same one from the 2 Gibson ads last year. That makes it highly unlikely that this is someone just grabbing photos off of the internet.
> 
> Any clue WTF he’s trying to pull?


Both listed as "SOLD" now.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

2manyGuitars said:


> Guitar is currently available on L&M’s website for $999, amp is $269, case is $99. With tax, that’s $1545.
> And he’s the one “ALL CAPPING” about unreasonable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think @colchar is suddenly in the market for a blue Tele. 😉
> 
> View attachment 393915
> 
> View attachment 393916


She’s _baaack_...
So her package that was under $1600 (taxes in) new, was originally up for $1800.
Apparently, it’s now “On Sale” for only $1400. I still think it’s at least $400 too high.


----------



## BlueRocker

Anyone sell me a goat?
2013 American Standard Stratocaster | Guitars | Annapolis Valley | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

bw66 said:


> Both listed as "SOLD" now.


Unless I see one or both reposted by a flipper for $1500 in the next few days, I don’t believe it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

So I check the recent ads and see a Gibson SG posted nearby for $1000. I immediately fire off a message!!!

...then I see the postal code.
Recognize the couch?


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> Here are the links...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I remember these from last year or whenever it was.. weird.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> I remember these from last year or whenever it was.. weird.


I really can’t figure out what his angle is. He posts desirable guitars but nothing crazy like Custom Shop Fenders or Gibsons. His prices are really good but not unbelievable. Sort of like someone who hasn’t looked at used prices in 5 or 6 years.

Like I said in the other post, I thought it might be a “send me a deposit to hold it” scam but even GC members from out of town have _never_ gotten a reply.

I’ll see if he answers this one.


----------



## colchar

Maybe he has a wife who is demanding he sell so he posts shit, and never answers because he has no intention of selling but can at least tell her he tried?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> Maybe he has a wife who is demanding he sell so he posts shit, and never answers because he has no intention of selling but can at least tell her he tried?


But then why use prices where he’s guaranteed to get dozens of replies? Just price them at double the going rate.


----------



## tomee2

I think he's trying to lower to 'going rate' which is why they stay up as sold.


----------



## Verne

Maybe a switch and bait. 

"Sorry.That's sold now. I do have a................. " For when he actually DOES reply


----------



## SWLABR

*Peavey with upgrade*

I don't know where to put this one honestly... it's only $130, so it's not WTF based on price. It's an interesting one for sure though. H/B in the bridge, but then he still squeezed in 3 singles. Did the Alex Lifeson input jack flip. (nice touch)

You decide. 



















Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bw66

SWLABR said:


> *Peavey with upgrade*
> 
> I don't know where to put this one honestly... it's only $130, so it's not WTF based on price. It's an interesting one for sure though. H/B in the bridge, but then he still squeezed in 3 singles. Did the Alex Lifeson input jack flip. (nice touch)
> 
> You decide.
> 
> View attachment 397673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I enjoy the oddball WTFs much more than the pricing WTFs. Thanks for that!


----------



## tomee2

bw66 said:


> I enjoy the oddball WTFs much more than the pricing WTFs. Thanks for that!


And that the only description is "Has added humbucker don't know make might be a Dimarzio ?" with no mention of the oddball extra 'middle-neck' pickup is iceing on the cake.


----------



## bw66

tomee2 said:


> And that the only description is "Has added humbucker don't know make might be a Dimarzio ?" with no mention of the oddball extra 'middle-neck' pickup is iceing on the cake.


Just checked his other ads and found this abomination with another very brief description - but at just $130, I would be curious, if it was local:









You could buy both and have a pretty well supplied parts bin.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

And 2 more…


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> And 2 more…
> View attachment 397802


OK I admit it - I've been punking you guys for months now


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> OK I admit it - I've been punking you guys for months now


I’ll believe you once you post a photo of the couch. 😆


----------



## BGood




----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> OK I admit it - I've been punking you guys for months now


Your couch is ugly.


----------



## BlueRocker

Gibson is now sending their 335's to the Chinese custom shop

Gibson ES 335 | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## greco

BlueRocker said:


> Gibson is now sending their 335's to the Chinese custom shop
> 
> Gibson ES 335 | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji
> 
> 
> View attachment 398617


I hope they retained the fret marker dots on the side of the neck.

What is a "tension setup"?...tuning? ...neck relief?
"intonations setup" ...I assume the plural use of the word means that all 6 strings were intonated and not just one?
"complete fret polished" ...one fret was completely polished? Very generous and thorough.


----------



## Farmboyjo

I’ve wondered about ‘tension setup’ myself, as he’s been mentioning it in his ads for months. I thought he meant intonation but now apparently not…. Nice he’s finally patching the hole he has in his wall as well.


----------



## cdntac

Something ain’t right here…

Put away for years! It’s amazing what can happen when you store a guitar away way back in 2013. Lol.

“The Guitar was put away in storage for YEARS and since then, its developed Natural Aged “Reissue” like Binding which makes it look more vintage! Just amazing overall — after it was professionally Aged to make it more symmetrical and aesthetic and accurate to a True Historic or actual relic guitar from the 70s.”

Gibson Les Paul Custom Lite - Black Beauty Electric Guitar on Kijiji Gibson Les Paul Custom Lite - Black Beauty Electric Guitar | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

cdntac said:


> Something ain’t right here…
> 
> Put away for years! It’s amazing what can happen when you store a guitar away way back in 2013. Lol.
> 
> “The Guitar was put away in storage for YEARS and since then, its developed Natural Aged “Reissue” like Binding which makes it look more vintage! Just amazing overall — after it was professionally Aged to make it more symmetrical and aesthetic and accurate to a True Historic or actual relic guitar from the 70s.”
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Custom Lite - Vintage Aged Electric Guitar on Kijiji Gibson Les Paul Custom Lite - Vintage Aged Electric Guitar | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


And it's in "7.4/10 condition".
Not 7.3 or even 7.5 so he must be a super-expert on condition.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

There a post in the kijiji alerts about an upgraded Squier selling for more than new. He must be buddies with this guy...


----------



## Mark Brown

I mean, it is the kijiji WTF thread... but seriously WTF. I think I am going to list my old northern in Ottawa Kijiji for something like 3800 dollars because I put new tuning heads on it and a set of Lace Golds. Plus it comes with an old tweed Danelectro hardshell case. That sound like walking money to me.


----------



## BlueRocker

Not Kijiji - perhaps we need a WTF Reverb thread?

Gibson Les Paul | SOS's Gear Garage | Reverb


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Brunz said:


> I mean, it is the kijiji WTF thread... but seriously WTF. I think I am going to list my old northern in Ottawa Kijiji for something like 3800 dollars because I put new tuning heads on it and a set of Lace Golds. Plus it comes with an old tweed Danelectro hardshell case. That sound like walking money to me.


And even better, the last line in his ad for a $1000 Squier is “Lowballers will be verbally abused.”

Sounds like a job for @colchar








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Mark Brown

I think what we all need to do to correct this gear trend is make Reverb accounts, put up all our gear at reasonable pricing.... think like 5 years ago, and then sell it back and forth between members with no gear ever changing hands and money refunded EMT style off platform. Then wait a few weeks and cycle it all again. Maybe we can be the change  I have seen some of the gear that lives here, this could happen. Sure sure, we would have to eat the cut reverb takes, but no one would have to buy a Thousand dollar Squire ever again!!


----------



## brokentoes

BlueRocker said:


> Not Kijiji - perhaps we need a WTF Reverb thread?
> 
> Gibson Les Paul | SOS's Gear Garage | Reverb
> 
> View attachment 399099


That's seriously one of the most hideous things i've ever seen. 

SOS's Gear garage. 

Save our Souls !!


----------



## BlueRocker

brokentoes said:


> That's seriously one of the most hideous things i've ever seen.
> 
> SOS's Gear garage.
> 
> Save our Souls !!


Made the mistake of zooming on one of the photos - looks like someone painted the fretboard and markers


----------



## Mark Brown

Merciful hell why, why did you have to do this.... what would make someone do this?


----------



## JBFairthorne

And there appear to be gouges in the fretboard there.


----------



## tomee2

BlueRocker said:


> Made the mistake of zooming on one of the photos - looks like someone painted the fretboard and markers
> 
> View attachment 399100


Totally bizarre... it looks like a real Studio, and a recent one too, or was at some point.


----------



## player99

Extreamely high thc pot + SURB cash + Covid isolation = ^


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Did you notice the headstock too?


----------



## Verne

Now you can get an Epi LP Special II LE for far more money than it could ever be worth. $1000 With hard case and gig bag and Amp Almost new. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> Now you can get an Epi LP Special II LE for far more money than it could ever be worth. $1000 With hard case and gig bag and Amp Almost new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 399121


How he thinks it'll sell for that considering he didn't sell it three weeks earlier for $650? lol








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> How he thinks it'll sell for that considering he didn't sell it three weeks earlier for $650? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Well you see, it has now aged into the fine playing machine that only time can produce.


----------



## Paul Running

BlueRocker said:


> Not Kijiji - perhaps we need a WTF Reverb thread?
> 
> Gibson Les Paul | SOS's Gear Garage | Reverb
> 
> View attachment 399099


Jackals and Leopards...the new LP wildlife theme.








Gibson Les Paul Studio 2011 Cheetah Print | Reverb


Mint condition. I don't believe it's chambered or weight relieved. The thickest and warmest sound out of all of my Les Pauls. Sounds and plays great. I can do a video demo for any serious buyers upon request. Thanks! Mike




reverb.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> Not Kijiji - perhaps we need a WTF Reverb thread?
> 
> Gibson Les Paul | SOS's Gear Garage | Reverb
> 
> View attachment 399099





2manyGuitars said:


> Did you notice the headstock too?
> View attachment 399119


So it was a black Studio painted guano yellow. You need skills to do that, must be worth something.


----------



## MarkM

Verne said:


> Now you can get an Epi LP Special II LE for far more money than it could ever be worth. $1000 With hard case and gig bag and Amp Almost new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 399121


I just bought this package for $150 off local Kijiji, came with a nice stand for my grandson.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I have a guitar listed for $2k. For reference, the *sold* listings on Reverb for mine fall in the $2200 to $2600 range (if I throw out a couple $2000 ones and a couple $2800 ones). I think my price is reasonable but if not, I have a fair amount of wiggle room.

There’s a local kijiji regular. A while back, I saw something he had, proposed a trade, and we came close. In the end, he had his stuff valued really high (as in Reverb sales are consistently $1800 but he claims its worth $2400). Since then, we’ve both tried to initiate 3 or 4 other different trades with similar results. I mean, I _know_ he wants my guitar because he keeps coming back to it. The latest interaction leads me to conclude there’s no deal to be made with this guy.

He offers me an Eastwood guitar. I looked to see if he had it listed to get an idea of his price. He had zero listings. Anyhow, he said the Eastwood was worth $1600 to $1700 and also has a Maxon Overdrive worth $250. I know that an Eastwood “worth $1600” is likely not even going to hit $1k used. They’re not good sellers used. I tell him I already have a bunch of Supros and one Eastwood Airline so thanks, but I’ll pass.

He then offers up a second Eastwood instead “which has upgraded Grover tuners so it’s worth an extra $180”. He then mentions some Tele by a brand I’ve never heard of (Chapman) and says it’s worth $800 with upgraded Seymour Duncans. I look on their site and best thing I can figure is this was maybe $500 to $600 new and would be lucky to fetch $350 used.

I politely thanked him and said that I was mainly looking for cash so anything I trade for would likely wind up going straight to kijiji. As such, I would lean towards something like a Gibson or Fender that would be an easier sell. And just so you guys know, my guitar is a Gibson, not some obscure brand.

Well now I see he’s listed the Eastwood for $1100 and states in the ad that it was $1400 new. So much for “$1600 to $1700”. I bet with that asking price, he’s probably willing to let it go in the $900 range (what I originally valued it it). What I don’t get is that through our many interactions, it’s abundantly clear that I know my guitars pretty well. Why try to talk me into taking your stuff by nearly doubling your selling price? Do you think you’re going to fool me? I get it trying once but we’re on our 4th go-round. Give it up dude.

Sorry for my rant.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> And even better, the last line in his ad for a $1000 Squier is “Lowballers will be verbally abused.”
> 
> Sounds like a job for @colchar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca



I'm on it.


----------



## colchar

brokentoes said:


> That's seriously one of the most hideous things i've ever seen.
> 
> SOS's Gear garage.
> 
> Save our Souls !!



Reverb creates the stupid names. I've never sold anything there, but still have a store name assigned to me.


----------



## brokentoes

Lol that name actually suits a store selling that horrible fucking abomination. 

Call it fate I guess.


----------



## pickslide

I have a prs listed and the ad specifically says I would only be interested in a strat plus at least $1000. So I get this trade offer lol

Car audio, pa gear, musical instruments, pachinko Japanese pinball machines, 1 oz gold bar and coin, snowmobile, aluminum boat with trailer, cars and trucks, steel rims, kite surfing gear, snowboards, home made Honda lowrider mini motorcycle, generator, kayak, tools, antiques and collectables. If your 18 plus I have a few items kijiji won't let me post. I might need cash on your end depending on the trade.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

pickslide said:


> I have a prs listed and the ad specifically says I would only be interested in a strat plus at least $1000. So I get this trade offer lol
> 
> Car audio, pa gear, musical instruments, pachinko Japanese pinball machines, 1 oz gold bar and coin, snowmobile, aluminum boat with trailer, cars and trucks, steel rims, kite surfing gear, snowboards, home made Honda lowrider mini motorcycle, generator, kayak, tools, antiques and collectables. If your 18 plus I have a few items kijiji won't let me post. I might need cash on your end depending on the trade.


Was that all one person or several?


----------



## pickslide

2manyGuitars said:


> Was that all one person or several?


All one person


----------



## colchar

pickslide said:


> I have a prs listed and the ad specifically says I would only be interested in a strat plus at least $1000. So I get this trade offer lol
> 
> Car audio, pa gear, musical instruments, pachinko Japanese pinball machines, 1 oz gold bar and coin, snowmobile, aluminum boat with trailer, cars and trucks, steel rims, kite surfing gear, snowboards, home made Honda lowrider mini motorcycle, generator, kayak, tools, antiques and collectables. If your 18 plus I have a few items kijiji won't let me post. I might need cash on your end depending on the trade.



I've had similar idiotic responses.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Sounds like Sanford and Sons.


----------



## pickslide

I have to admit, I am a bit curious as to what the 18+ trades are lol, but I just deleted the convo. Very sketchy vibes....


----------



## laristotle

pickslide said:


> So I get this trade offer lol


One would figure a gold bar would be good, but the way the value fluctuates, a guitar trade seems to be the only thing that appreciates in value now .. according to kijiji. lol


----------



## ricky_b

pickslide said:


> I have a prs listed and the ad specifically says I would only be interested in a strat plus at least $1000. So I get this trade offer lol
> 
> Car audio, pa gear, musical instruments, pachinko Japanese pinball machines, 1 oz gold bar and coin, snowmobile, aluminum boat with trailer, cars and trucks, steel rims, kite surfing gear, snowboards, home made Honda lowrider mini motorcycle, generator, kayak, tools, antiques and collectables. If your 18 plus I have a few items kijiji won't let me post. I might need cash on your end depending on the trade.


Ha. I had a guy in Toronto a few years back do the same thing. I had an amp listed as cash only and pickup. He offered frozen steaks, a car jack, lawn chairs and other random stuff AND wanted me to deliver the amp. Time wasters with nothing better to do...


----------



## player99

ricky_b said:


> Time wasters with nothing better to do...


Perhaps, or someone who's down on their luck but are still wanting to be creative and play music.


----------



## ricky_b

player99 said:


> Perhaps, or someone who's down on their luck but are still wanting to be creative and play music.


Perhaps, you just never know I guess. Actually, that could be most of my full time musician friends who have lost their gigs with the current covid shutdown here.


----------



## BlueRocker

If it's so easy to buff out, why not do it before putting it for sale? You're already asking $100 more than you paid for the guitar.


----------



## Shaqrad

I thought this is good one! $2500 for a Squier MINI!! 

Mint condition Fender on Kijiji Mint condition Fender | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji


----------



## Verne

Shaqrad said:


> I thought this one is good one! $2500 for a Squier MINI!!
> 
> Mint condition Fender on Kijiji Mint condition Fender | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji


Even $250. Looks like a Bullet. But $2500?!?


----------



## Shaqrad

Fender Custom Shop Mini Edition


----------



## Verne

"no trades" Damn........and here I have this leopard painted LP I was ready to offer up for trade.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> "no trades" Damn........and here I have this leopard painted LP I was ready to offer up for trade.


It sold


----------



## Verne

silvertonebetty said:


> It sold
> View attachment 399648


🤢🤮 The fact that somebody willingly gave away their money for that.


----------



## player99

I knew someone would snap up that leopard guitar.


----------



## BlueRocker

Yeah sure you are...
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/st-albert/gibson-les-paul/1603286214


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## brokentoes

Tokai Vivian Campbell JSR PROTOTYPE 1987 concept guitar Cocaine white original vintage mij japan dinky | Reverb Canada


Worldwide Shipping!Amazing vintage non-production, unreleased Tokai VC-75 Vivian Campbell JSR factory prototype concept guitar. Crazy rarity, one of a kind. Ships in a. Quality gig bag, not pictured. Wow!




reverb.com





A seller who refers to the colour of a guitar as "Cocaine White"


----------



## 2manyGuitars

brokentoes said:


> Tokai Vivian Campbell JSR PROTOTYPE 1987 concept guitar Cocaine white original vintage mij japan dinky | Reverb Canada
> 
> 
> Worldwide Shipping!Amazing vintage non-production, unreleased Tokai VC-75 Vivian Campbell JSR factory prototype concept guitar. Crazy rarity, one of a kind. Ships in a. Quality gig bag, not pictured. Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A seller who refers to the colour of a guitar as "Cocaine White"


Remember, you gotta screenshot this stuff for future generations.
And two things...
That pickup arrangement is ugly AF, and it seems odd that a “one of a kind” guitar has the the number 75 on it.


----------



## laristotle

brokentoes said:


> seller who refers to the colour of a guitar as "Cocaine White"


The designer was high and the seller's a crackhead trying to sell a hot item?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

The neck just pushed his way in and there was nothing that pickup could do about it. Either move or become a single coil.


----------



## brokentoes

It's not rare. The 75 denoted the price/model. I think this was a Vivian Campbell guitar ? This was the era of pointy guitars and big hair and dudes wearing pink spandex pants and ripped Zebra print shirts. Cocaine may have influenced many a decision back then for sure. 

Lol I'll be sure to screenshot any further oddities.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

brokentoes said:


> It's not rare. The 75 denoted the price/model. I think this was a Vivian Campbell guitar ? This was the era of pointy guitars and big hair and dudes wearing pink spandex pants and ripped Zebra print shirts. Cocaine may have influenced many a decision back then for sure.
> 
> Lol I'll be sure to screenshot any further oddities.


Loved me some Vivian Campbell back in the Dio days. I guess “good for him” landing the Def Leppard gig but it makes me a little sad inside, seeing him play _Pour Some Sugar_. 😢


----------



## 2manyGuitars

And BTW everybody, if you don’t screenshot it, once the ad disappears a few days/weeks later, this is all we’ll see.









Then, how are future generations expected to ridicule these people?


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> And BTW everybody, if you don’t screenshot it, once the ad disappears a few days/weeks later, this is all we’ll see.
> View attachment 400176
> 
> 
> Then, how are future generations expected to ridicule these people?


Do we get banned if we don't post a screen shot? I was wondering how Vadsy got the axe.


----------



## bzrkrage

BlueRocker said:


> Do we get banned if we don't post a screen shot? I was wondering how Vadsy got the axe.


No, he said Mick, mick, mick & mick.


A lot.

Then got a boot in the mick’s.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> Do we get banned if we don't post a screen shot?


Well, if *I* ruled the world...


----------



## Dave B4

$1200!

Can’t you get these new at L&M for $899 most of the time?

Gibson Les Paul Jr Double Cut - 2019 on Kijiji Gibson Les Paul Jr Double Cut - 2019 | Guitars | Windsor Region | Kijiji









Gibson - Les Paul Junior Tribute Double Cutaway - Worn Brown


Gibson - Les Paul Junior Tribute Double Cutaway - Worn Brown




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Dave B4 said:


> $1200!
> 
> Can’t you get these new at L&M for $899 most of the time?
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Jr Double Cut - 2019 on Kijiji Gibson Les Paul Jr Double Cut - 2019 | Guitars | Windsor Region | Kijiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibson - Les Paul Junior Tribute Double Cutaway - Worn Brown
> 
> 
> Gibson - Les Paul Junior Tribute Double Cutaway - Worn Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.long-mcquade.com


For the 2 pickup Special? Yeah
The Juniors, I've seen cheaper.

And I wouldn't buy one regardless of the price. That pickguard is a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## greco

....missing power button on the back but can turn on with toothpick.

1998 line 6 flextoneduo 100 watt guitar amplifier | Amps & Pedals | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> ....missing power button on the back but can turn on with toothpick.
> 
> 1998 line 6 flextoneduo 100 watt guitar amplifier | Amps & Pedals | Hamilton | Kijiji


I’m not sure . Id like to give it a try lol . It’s not like it’s harmful. Might be different if it’s was a safety pin lol


----------



## Mark Brown

I would throw down 75 dollars for that in a heart beat. I have a shit ton of tooth picks, and toggle switches, rockers, buttons. Plus why does an amp need a power button, shouldn't it always just be on because you are playing


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## 2manyGuitars

$2200 for an American Standard Telecaster. Ad includes “_Serious only. Lowballers will be blocked. $2200 firm_”. I don’t know how long he’s been renewing it, but with over 5,200 views and no sale, you think he’d start to clue in.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> $2200 for an American Standard Telecaster. Ad includes “_Serious only. Lowballers will be blocked. $2200 firm_”. I don’t know how long he’s been renewing it, but with over 5,200 views and no sale, you think he’d start to clue in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400498


It's been up several years now.. at least 2, precovid I think.


----------



## BGood

I am loosing good money, why didn't I think of that ?
Strings for musical instruments | String | Charlottetown | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Today, I was actually tempted to tell a kijiji user to effoff.

My guitar is listed at $2k. I mainly have it up there as trade bait to see if I can turn it into something interesting. I got a very reasonable question. When I asked about shipping, it’s because I’m in Ottawa and he’s in Toronto. If I had to go get a box, packing material, take the time to pack and ship it, etc., then it affects my price.

































A couple hours later, he sends me his offer…


----------



## Mark Brown

I suppose if falls in the umbrella of "if you don't ask" but wtf, who thought that was going to work. I suppose, you just might have been a meth addict..... so there is that.

If you think you might take 1100 for it though, you let me know and I'll even send you a box and a couple points of meth


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I was tempted to respond with a smart ass comment when he told me what he paid for a different guitar (well, more smart ass than what I did say).

Seriously though, you bought a different model of guitar, that sells for a few hundred cheaper. It’s normally around $1750 and you (supposedly) managed to find one for $1200. Great, but what the fuck does that have to do with me?!?

Hey, I see you’re asking $750 for your MIM Stratocaster. I just bought a MIM Mustang for $275.
Therefore, I may be willing to give you $275 for your Strat.


----------



## player99

Seems fair.


----------



## SWLABR

This is great... and he seemed OK with it.


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> I was tempted to respond with a smart ass comment when he told me what he paid for a different guitar (well, more smart ass than what I did say).
> 
> Seriously though, you bought a different model of guitar, that sells for a few hundred cheaper. It’s normally around $1750 and you (supposedly) managed to find one for $1200. Great, but what the fuck does that have to do with me?!?
> 
> Hey, I see you’re asking $750 for your MIM Stratocaster. I just bought a MIM Mustang for $275.
> Therefore, I may be willing to give you $275 for your Strat.


This guitar is obviously causing problems in your life. Selling it to me at a huge loss will ultimately bring you joy (read that in a fortune cookie).


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> This is great... and he seemed OK with it.
> 
> View attachment 400647


I don’t think that this is his first rodeo…


----------



## SWLABR

Oo-Fah! 

Those are some bad reviews.


----------



## torndownunit

SWLABR said:


> Oo-Fah!
> 
> Those are some bad reviews.


I'm not on Kijiji as much these days, but I've never come across anyone with that many bad reviews


----------



## BlueRocker

Gibson Les Paul Standard 50's | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji










Here's the ad text:
_
2020 Gibson Les Paul Standard 50's. One of the nicest Les Paul Standards you will find new or used, beautiful vintage burst flamed top, Gibson factory pleked frets, 50's neck, no weight relief, amazing guitar all around, gently used in mint condition zero dings or scratches. Comes with hard case and candy. *Open to higher end guitar trade new or vintage Gibson ES-335, Les Paul Re-Issue / VOS or Custom Shop Fender. Not interested in shipping, amps or other gear or selling for cash or adding cash to trades. *_

Translation: I'd like to trade this guitar for one thats worth at least $1000 more than this one, without giving you any money in the process.


----------



## laristotle

Does the extra 'A' in the top make a difference?


----------



## JBFairthorne

The 100% Mint is a little suspect.


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## John123

''If the shoe fits''!! Why discriminate; all's fair in love and war!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I see how this ad could be triggering for Fender lovers😂


I often post my ads on the higher side so people think they are getting a deal when the haggle the price down


----------



## tomee2

JBFairthorne said:


> The 100% Mint is a little suspect.


His guitars always look NOS


----------



## BGood

2020 Joe Bonamassa Les Paul "Black Beauty" Custom | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## John123

tomee2 said:


> His guitars always look NOS


So, does that make it right to post prices that are higher than new retail?? I know, buyer beware, but seriously!! Or is that guitar so special that it should be that price??


----------



## tomee2

John123 said:


> So, does that make it right to post prices that are higher than new retail?? I know, buyer beware, but seriously!! Or is that guitar so special that it should be that price??


You can ask what you want when you sell a guitar. No right or wrong. The AAA top might've made that one a bit more when new, and the back is really nice. Who knows, only the Les Paul buyers know what it's worth.

Edit.. I got curious about the AAA, the current LP Standard 50s with a AAA top is $3600 pre tax, there is one in Canada, in Owen Sound. Regular top 50s Standard is $3300 it seems.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> The AAA top might've made that one a bit more when new, and the back is really nice. Who knows, only the Les Paul buyers know what it's worth.
> 
> Edit.. I got curious about the AAA, the current LP Standard 50s with a AAA top is $3600 pre tax, there is one in Canada, in Owen Sound. Regular top 50s Standard is $3300 it seems.


If it sells, I might list my 2001 Classic Plus for $4k. I have the original receipt from Steve’s Music in 2001 for $3599 plus tax.


----------



## tdotrob

2manyGuitars said:


> If it sells, I might list my 2001 Classic Plus for $4k. I have the original receipt from Steve’s Music in 2001 for $3599 plus tax.
> View attachment 401703


No shit, I got an 07 Plus top Standard here with not a mark on it, might as well ask $5200 cause it’s my right ask whatever I want lol


----------



## brokentoes

i didn't think it was good etiquette to shit on fellow members for sale threads that are in this forum.

Or Is that just in the for sale threads themselves ?? I know they've changed a lot of the rules in this forum recently with the new owners.

Edit. I don't see that guitar anymore here so i guess that answers my question.


----------



## tdotrob

brokentoes said:


> i didn't think it was good etiquette to shit on fellow members for sale threads that are in this forum.
> 
> Or Is that just in the for sale threads themselves ?? I know they've changed a lot of the rules in this forum recently with the new owners.
> 
> Edit. I don't see that guitar anymore here so i guess that answers my question.


Wait so this thread is all about shitting on the general public for pricing craziness and general for sale weirdness but if your on this forum it should be exempt?

I guess I don’t follow. I know there is a rule about commenting about pricing in the actual for sale thread - which isn’t really enforced because as long as your pumping your buddies tires with “great price” or “what a deal” it’s ok….. but why wouldn’t this thread be fair game?


----------



## laristotle

tdotrob said:


> why wouldn’t this thread be fair game?


you may hurt someone's feelings?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> you may hurt someone's feelings?


People on the internet don’t have feelings. 🙄


----------



## tdotrob

laristotle said:


> you may hurt someone's feelings?


If you post a six year old Les Paul Standard on the internet asking for $3600 you obviously have pretty thick skin and don’t gaf. Just fishing for that one sucker you can take advantage of. Like a Bernie Madoff of guitar buy and sell.


----------



## BGood

Was $450, now only $175








​


----------



## Mark Brown

BGood said:


> Was $450, now only $175
> 
> View attachment 401748
> ​


PM Sent!!


----------



## tomee2

Someone doesn't like Tyler..

Kijiji: Gibson Les Paul Studio 2015 Wine Red Figured








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

You missed the rest at the end...


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> You missed the rest at the end...
> View attachment 401806


That made my day


----------



## BGood

This was posted at $600 when I asked if he would trade for my Origin 20 head plus some cash. Too funny ...


----------



## brokentoes

tdotrob said:


> Wait so this thread is all about shitting on the general public for pricing craziness and general for sale weirdness but if your on this forum it should be exempt?
> 
> I guess I don’t follow. I know there is a rule about commenting about pricing in the actual for sale thread - which isn’t really enforced because as long as your pumping your buddies tires with “great price” or “what a deal” it’s ok….. but why wouldn’t this thread be fair game?


I was hoping it was fair game lol. Not really for that particular guitar. I don't really know the prices of Les Pauls.. just more of a general thing. Oh well.


----------



## SWLABR

An opportunity to save $431,500.00!!!!!!


















Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> An opportunity to save $431,500.00!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 402371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Hahahaha


----------



## BlueRocker

2013, Rare Gibson Les Paul Custom Lite with Original Case/Papers | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji


----------



## SWLABR

This is less of a "this guy is crazy" (he might be) but more of a WTF is this thing?? Open Book Gibson headstock, but Epi... exclusive to Japan?? $1900?!?!?!?!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca































"Splain!!!


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> "Splain!!!


Yes. Epi is allowed to use that headstock for the japanese domestic market only.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Yes. Epi is allowed to use that headstock for the japanese domestic market only.


Does it make it worth $1900?? Huh?? Huh?? Does it?? 

Seriously, does it??


----------



## laristotle

No


----------



## brokentoes

Pretty sure those LPS-85F's had a photoflame top as well. That doesn't add value for me.


----------



## BGood

Seriously ?
Epiphone Bonamassa | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

So either this guy has been smoking too much hippie lettuce, or there’s $1400 in the case pocket.


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> So either this guy has been smoking too much hippie lettuce, or there’s $1400 in the case pocket.
> 
> View attachment 402842
> View attachment 402843


But it has colorful strings. What did you think you were paying for.


----------



## BGood

Is this delusion a side effect of the virus or the vaccine ?


----------



## BGood

Again ... a really bad fake, makes my eyes water.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> This is less of a "this guy is crazy" (he might be) but more of a WTF is this thing?? Open Book Gibson headstock, but Epi... exclusive to Japan?? $1900?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 402465
> 
> View attachment 402466
> 
> 
> View attachment 402467
> 
> 
> "Splain!!!


Sadly that’s about the price people will pay for them. Japanese made epiphones are crazy expensive


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I know there are some nice straps that people will pay 100 bucks for but I’m not sure a fuzzy, zebra print strap is one of them.


----------



## SWLABR

I don't know where to start... 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Seems decent enough... a knock off Tele for $250 (in the title but $200 in the write up).











The write up:








From a kit... but not the neck. That's a "Nova". And, look, bridge pup from a Hannah Montana Tele!!! Is there such a thing? Is that a selling feature?? 

Why would they include this pic??










_"Sorry, I didn't have even close to the right tools to complete something I said was an "upgrade" so I drilled 800 holes in the pickguard!"_


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> Why would they include this pic??


Proud of those stellar upgrades!


----------



## tomee2

SWLABR said:


> Does it make it worth $1900?? Huh?? Huh?? Does it??
> 
> Seriously, does it??


No, I've seen them sell fast at about $1200 or so within the last year.


----------



## SWLABR

Brunz said:


> Proud of those stellar upgrades!


I suppose. 
“I am determined and show ingenuity abound! Look, here’s proof”.


----------



## silvertonebetty

@2manyGuitars i think we need to sell our new telecasters! $12-1300 cad on reverb 









Squier FSR Classic Vibe 70s Telecaster Deluxe | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## Mark Brown

Then you can just get more!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Brunz said:


> Then you can just get more!!


Yeah I could get a mim telecaster deluxe lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I’m not greedy. I’ll take $1000.


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Yeah I could get a mim telecaster deluxe lol


EXACTLY  But you can buy them for 659.99


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I think they got it confused with this 2012 Fender MIM version...








Fender FSR Classic Series '72 Telecaster Deluxe 2012 | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## JRtele

BGood said:


> Again ... a really bad fake, makes my eyes water.
> View attachment 402874


He wants $900 now on Kijiji


----------



## BGood

JRtele said:


> He wants $900 now on Kijiji


Of course, Kijiji takes a bigger cut


----------



## BlueRocker

Wrong on so many levels

Original fender strat | String | Cape Breton | Kijiji


----------



## JRtele

BlueRocker said:


> Wrong on so many levels
> 
> Original fender strat | String | Cape Breton | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 403689
> 
> View attachment 403690


Of all the things to praise, ass isn’t so bad. 6k seems steep for it but I suppose if it’s what you’re into.
That guitar is a POS though


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> Wrong on so many levels
> 
> Original fender strat | String | Cape Breton | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 403689
> 
> View attachment 403690


How??? Just…. how??


----------



## Shaqrad

BlueRocker said:


> Wrong on so many levels
> 
> Original fender strat | String | Cape Breton | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 403689


ahhh man!! You beat me too it! I was just about to post this.


----------



## laristotle

His decimal point is off by two.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> His decimal point is off by two.












He only needs $22 to move?? Sweet deal! Ha, ha...


----------



## silvertonebetty

*Upgraded Squier Limited Edition Red Sparkle Bullet Telecaster$550*








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca







https://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/squier-limited-edition-bullet-telecaster-electric-guitar



People seem to think if the upgrade something it makes it more valuable


















*Description*
I have a Squier Limited Edition Red Sparkle Bullet Telecaster. - Swapped out the Indian Laurel fretboard for a maple one. - Swapped Squier stock pickups for Fender stock pickups - Upgraded all wiring and switches, pots, etc. - Fret level and re-crown - Fresh setup including intonation adjustment and pickup height adjustment The guitar is basically brand new. No scratches or dents or anything. It plays like a dream and sounds great. Case not included. Open to trades for a hollow body, preferably with P90s and Bigsby.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

silvertonebetty said:


> *Upgraded Squier Limited Edition Red Sparkle Bullet Telecaster$550*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/squier-limited-edition-bullet-telecaster-electric-guitar
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to think if the upgrade something it makes it more valuable
> 
> View attachment 403700
> 
> View attachment 403701
> 
> 
> *Description*
> I have a Squier Limited Edition Red Sparkle Bullet Telecaster. - Swapped out the Indian Laurel fretboard for a maple one. - Swapped Squier stock pickups for Fender stock pickups - Upgraded all wiring and switches, pots, etc. - Fret level and re-crown - Fresh setup including intonation adjustment and pickup height adjustment The guitar is basically brand new. No scratches or dents or anything. It plays like a dream and sounds great. Case not included. Open to trades for a hollow body, preferably with P90s and Bigsby.


Your Musician’s Friend link shows them at $239 Canadian. I can beat that.
At one point, they had them for $129 US. I bought two, one for each kid with free shipping to the UPS store just over the border.


----------



## silvertonebetty

2manyGuitars said:


> You’re Musician’s Friend link shows them at $239 Canadian. I can beat that.
> At one point, they had them for $129 US. I bought two, one for each kid with free shipping to the UPS store just over the border.


Yeah his price is wack


----------



## BlueRocker

The BS is kinda thick on this one

Gibson ES-335 | Guitars | Regina | Kijiji
_*
For sale is a 2009 Gibson ES-335 made in USA. In contact with the gentleman who set up this guitar at the Gibson factory in Memphis, he said the ES-335 was made at the now-closed Gibson Memphis plant and it will only appreciate in value. This guitar was recently all cleaned up by Long & McQuade in Regina. I did notice a few minor things on the guitar. There are 3 tiny dings on the back of the headstock and a couple of light scratches in the finish visible under bright light. There's nothing deep into the wood or the paint but just wanted to point these out because that is not exactly Mint. From a couple feet away you can't see anything but up close under bright light you can. Functionally it is still perfect with no defects that would degrade the value. Just want to be upfront. This is an absolutely beautiful guitar, complete with OHSC, strap and Cert. of Authenticity. 








*_


----------



## SWLABR

_* In contact with the gentleman who set up this guitar at the Gibson factory in Memphis, he said the ES-335 was made at the now-closed Gibson Memphis plant and it will only appreciate in value*_ 

Oh brother...


----------



## Permanent Waves

SWLABR said:


> _* In contact with the gentleman who set up this guitar at the Gibson factory in Memphis, he said the ES-335 was made at the now-closed Gibson Memphis plant and it will only appreciate in value*_
> 
> Oh brother...


"Memphis" is the new "Good Wood Era"? 
That $2200 Squier is a riot. "I need $2200 to move, therefore instrument prices are now based on personal need rather than market value. That is all, thank you." 
PS: this after 300 pages, this thread is still the gift that keeps on giving. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## BlueRocker

More BS - took them on trade but don't know what they're worth? How about I pay in Venezuelan Bolivars, but you don't look up the exchange rate...

3 guitars | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji


----------



## JRtele

BlueRocker said:


> More BS - took them on trade but don't know what they're worth? How about I pay in Venezuelan Bolivars, but you don't look up the exchange rate...
> 
> 3 guitars | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 403873


I’m sure if you offer $100/guitar he’ll suddenly know the value.


----------



## Verne

Considering the number of 5 star ratings of MUSICAL INSTRUMENTS on his profile, he sounds like he's fishing big time.


----------



## tomee2

Wow...Is there anyway possible this was $2200 new?


Kijiji: Eli phone Les Paul 1960 tribute plus








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bzrkrage

tomee2 said:


> Wow...Is there anyway possible this was $2200 new?
> 
> 
> Kijiji: Eli phone Les Paul 1960 tribute plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403956


$1149 new at L&M in the day.....


----------



## silvertonebetty

Not kijiji but wth 🤦‍♀️ long & McQuade? Save .99 cents on an ac 30 and it’s used















__





Gear Hunter | Vox - AC30C2


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## BlueRocker

I gotta start printing these suckers up when I sell a guitar
Tommy Henriksen Alice Cooper / Hollywood Vampires Gibson 2013 335 Black Relic Signed COA / Picture | Mikes Music Online | Reverb


----------



## tomee2

Kijiji: TRADE fix my sweater zipper in exchange for ipod nano








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Ad should read “...you can have the ipod and a 4-foot fire hazard”.


----------



## BlueRocker

Mark must be a dick.

Trade For Gibson Guitar(s) | Guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## Verne

BlueRocker said:


> Mark must be a dick.
> 
> Trade For Gibson Guitar(s) | Guitars | London | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 405349


I know this seller personally. He's a great guy and really knows his stuff. Mark really must've been a dick to piss him off enough to post him in the ad. Gear Pig (not his real name.....) is a phenomenal blues player. I've dealt with him most out of all my repeat dealing and this is not his usual style of dealing with people...........unless you're Mark I guess.


----------



## player99

All Marks are banned?


----------



## Mark Brown

I was gonna make an offer you know, but then I realized that my name was Mark and that I can't afford it. That was ok, because really I need another guitar like a hole in the head


----------



## Verne

Brunz said:


> I was gonna make an offer you know, but then I realized that my name was Mark and that I can't afford it. That was ok, because really I need another guitar like a hole in the head


You're thinking wrong. We are enablers here. Not therapy or support. HAHAHA


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> You're thinking wrong. We are enablers here. Not therapy or support. HAHAHA


You are enablers, my guitar collection has doubled since joining.... my wife must never know you all exist.


----------



## BlueRocker

Brunz said:


> You are enablers, my guitar collection has doubled since joining.... my wife must never know you all exist.


My wife saw the Reverb "My Collection" page this morning....

She has decided to go shopping.


----------



## MarkM

BlueRocker said:


> Mark must be a dick.
> 
> Trade For Gibson Guitar(s) | Guitars | London | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 405349


Hey man, Mark’s are people too, gotta start a MLM movement!


----------



## laristotle

Affinity Bass $980








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne

"Base" guitar. He's not wrong.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> My wife saw the Reverb "My Collection" page this morning...


Now _THERE’S_ an internet rabbit hole I didn’t need to know about. 🙄


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> Mark must be a dick.
> 
> Trade For Gibson Guitar(s) | Guitars | London | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 405349


I've seen the "unless you name is..." caveat before. I guess he knows it will attract Mark, and is cutting him off before Mark wastes his time.


----------



## BlueRocker

Nice price. Thanks for offering to buff up the satin finish before the sale too.

2021 Gibson Les Paul Tribute | Guitars | Cape Breton | Kijiji


----------



## Mark Brown

But can Marks buy it... that is all I really want to know.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Testercasters are a thing now?


----------



## SWLABR

You know what?? That's actually kinda genius. I know a lot of people that have considered buying a H-B but don't because they have no point of reference. It won't get traction, but it's a fair attempt at making a few bucks. You'd only need 20 people to take you up on your offer and it's paid for itself!! Ha, ha..


----------



## 2manyGuitars

silvertonebetty said:


> @2manyGuitars i think we need to sell our new telecasters! $12-1300 cad on reverb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squier FSR Classic Vibe 70s Telecaster Deluxe | Reverb
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com












Gee, ya think?!?


----------



## silvertonebetty

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 406194
> 
> 
> Gee, ya think?!?


Lol . Told him it wasn’t gonna sell


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 406194
> 
> 
> Gee, ya think?!?


That is the Canadian Tire model of selling right there. Double the price, then put it on some insane sale and let people think they are getting a deal.


----------



## SWLABR

Brunz said:


> That is the Canadian Tire model of selling right there. Double the price, then put it on some insane sale and let people think they are getting a deal.


I bought a socket set for $99!!! Was regularly $350. You sayin' I didn't get a legit deal?


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> I bought a socket set for $99!!! Was regularly $350. You sayin' I didn't get a legit deal?


I am not not saying it.... that is for certain.

I love their sales, I know the ruse but man I can tell you when I bought my socket set for 72% off I felt like a god 
Regular price $1399.87 on for $321.97 I would be a fool not to buy that!!


----------



## SWLABR

Brunz said:


> I am not not saying it.... that is for certain.
> 
> I love their sales, I know the ruse but man I can tell you when I bought my socket set for 72% off I felt like a god
> Regular price $1399.87 on for $321.97 I would be a fool not to buy that!!


I think we bought the same set actually...


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> I bought a socket set for $99!!! Was regularly $350. You sayin' I didn't get a legit deal?


I guess there are two ways to look at big discounts like this.

You could see it is a great opportunity to get a really good price on something, or you might wonder if they can sell it for this price now, have they been ripping us off with the normal price until now?


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> I guess there are two ways to look at big discounts like this.
> 
> You could see it is a great opportunity to get a really good price on something, or you might wonder if they can sell it for this price now, have they been ripping us off with the normal price until now?


Anyone who buys things at Crappy Tire at full pop knows they are getting burned, they are just desperate.
It is as Canadian as hockey and maple leafs... the red ones, not the blue ones.


----------



## dmc69

Brunz said:


> I am not not saying it.... that is for certain.
> 
> I love their sales, I know the ruse but man I can tell you when I bought my socket set for 72% off I felt like a god
> Regular price $1399.87 on for $321.97 I would be a fool not to buy that!!


I felt like a god after walking into Brooks Brothers and buying their clearance women's cashmere gloves at 84% discount. Keeps the lady happy (for $20), so I can make rash guitar purchases without any short term trouble. 

"We are saving for a house and wedding!" 
"But just one more pedal!"


----------



## 2manyGuitars

For those that don’t make it over to the pedal section…








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR

I thought one of the big hype things was the designer "goops the guts" so no one knows for sure how he did it??


----------



## Paul Running

Germanium ingot $189


----------



## Mark Brown

I know it is not Kijiji, but Craigs List is close enough
This guitar has been up for as long as I can remember looking at CL, and that dates back at least 4 years









Larrivee,Mahogany Select Series,Acoustic Guitar - musical...


Mahogany Select Larrivee Acoustic Guitar ,with Mahogany Back and sides Canadian Maple Straps and Bindings,Ebony Fret Board,Sitka Spruce Top,Mahogany Neck,Ablone Inlay,Built in Amp and Eq.,Arched Top...



nanaimo.craigslist.org





The price fluctutes between 3-3.7K on the now and again. It has had tribute ads, condemnation ads, copycat ads, this thing is a legend. If I had more money I would buy it, just so I could relist it to make sure this Canadian icon never leaves.

I would like to point out, it isn't even that bad of a deal at all if it is what I think it is, just that it has been with me for a long, long time.


----------



## JRtele

This made me smile.
take a $3,400 guitar, add $300 amp and $100 wah = $7,500 (it’s a package deal)

Gibson les Paul/crybaby/ spark amp on Kijiji Gibson les Paul/crybaby/ spark amp | Guitars | Fredericton | Kijiji


----------



## Mark Brown

The best part is the whole description is just copy and paste text.

The only original bit is
"selling as a package"

For nearly 8k a person could put a little leg work in.

....on further inspection, a person might just go and look at the reverb listing with another "victoria" with the same text and half the price, hell... it might not have a crybaby but they will roll on with the free shipping.


----------



## tomee2

Kijiji: Gibson Les Paul Studio








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





What's up with this "pre raid" story? That made difference in 2013ish models and that's it. 
And it's a $1000 guitar in that condition


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## 2manyGuitars

Yeah, the crack going around Vanier must be primo stuff if he thinks that’s worth $2k.


----------



## cdntac

Hmmmm…..

Gibson slash les Paul on Kijiji Gibson slash les Paul | Guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## Mark Brown

Hmmmm.. 

I can have a Gibson Les Paul for 2000 

ORRRRRR

An Epiphone.....

pre raid though, so I suppose that must make up the difference


----------



## tomee2

cdntac said:


> Hmmmm…..
> 
> Gibson slash les Paul on Kijiji Gibson slash les Paul | Guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


As fake as ever...awful gold but the inlays look better than the production line Gibsons..


----------



## BGood

Fake.
All the clues are there, starting with the most obvious, EE fonts bigger than digits on the serial.

















I'm no pro on Gibson fakery, but this guy also has 6 Gibson for sale, some could very well be counterfeit.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I guess people have different interpretations of “good condition”.
And 130 bucks?!? You can get a new one for that!


----------



## tomee2

BGood said:


> Fake.
> All the clues are there, starting with the most obvious, EE fonts bigger than digits on the serial.
> View attachment 407333
> 
> View attachment 407338
> 
> 
> I'm no pro on Gibson fakery, but this guy also has 6 Gibson for sale, some could very well be counterfeit.


I wish that huge fake epiphone thread on mylespaul or wherever it was still had all the pictures up. 
A few years ago the official Epiphone website had a warning about fake LP customs, the fakes were made of MDF! I can't find it now though..


----------



## JRtele

2manyGuitars said:


> I guess people have different interpretations of “good condition”.
> And 130 bucks?!? You can get a new one for that!
> 
> View attachment 407495


That’s a postal monkey case. It seems to be in good condition. They come like that with different designs. And a built in tuner. $130 is probably reasonable asking


----------



## 2manyGuitars

JRtele said:


> That’s a postal monkey case. It seems to be in good condition. They come like that with different designs. And a built in tuner. $130 is probably reasonable asking


See? That’s why I come here…

For the learnin’ 😆


----------



## BlueRocker

Idiot


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> Idiot
> 
> View attachment 408346


Will that even fit your new V? Isn't the body a bit smaller?


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> Will that even fit your new V? Isn't the body a bit smaller?


No idea.


----------



## BlueRocker

Come get your $1200 Adam Jones Silverburst

Multiple guitars for sale | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> Come get your $1200 Adam Jones Silverburst
> 
> Multiple guitars for sale | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 408353


$1200 for the $5000 Gibson, $900 for the $300 Epiphone.


----------



## laristotle

BlueRocker said:


> Come get your $1200 Adam Jones Silverburst
> 
> Multiple guitars for sale | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


His other ad is just as funky.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

She’s _baaaack_...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

and for the record, I posted this originally back in December. At the time, the guitar was selling for $999 new, the amp for $269, and the case for $89. That's $1534 with tax. At the time, *she was asking $1800!!!!








*


----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> and for the record, I posted this originally back in December. At the time, the guitar was selling for $999 new, the amp for $269, and the case for $89. That's $1534 with tax. At the time, *she was asking $1800!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gotta admit though, as prices get crazier, $1200 ain’t that much of a stretch anymore. $1800 was nuts, $1200? She might get lucky.


----------



## BGood

les paul epiphone junior | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji

What is in the water in Waterloo ?


----------



## Verne

BGood said:


> les paul epiphone junior | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
> 
> What is in the water in Waterloo ?
> 
> View attachment 408515
> 
> 
> View attachment 408516


Whatever is in the water is at least 40% APV or a powerful white powder. HOLY CRAP!!! $1000!?!?! Does this mean my Squier Affinity is worth at least $1200??


----------



## BlueRocker

Was too good a deal


----------



## Verne

I wonder who made out better on that deal?!?! Tough call.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Maybe the microphone was a Royer ribbon?


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## BlueRocker

@bzrkrage you can buy this to match your $1500 Epiphone

Electric guitar telecaster squire classic vibe emg | Guitars | Annapolis Valley | Kijiji


----------



## dmc69

BGood said:


> les paul epiphone junior | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
> 
> What is in the water in Waterloo ?


Lots and lots of dissolved minerals. Seriously, some of the worst tap water out there in terms of hardness.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

It ain't just kijiji.
So the pickguard has been painted, the body routed, and holes drilled for the dog-ear P90 so it can never be returned to stock (which has had the dog-ears cut off). All this can be yours for only about $600 more than an untouched one.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> It ain't just kijiji.
> So the pickguard has been painted, the body routed, and holes drilled for the dog-ear P90 so it can never be returned to stock (which has had the dog-ears cut off). All this can be yours for only about $600 more than an untouched one.
> 
> View attachment 408981
> 
> View attachment 408982


That seems very unlike them... sometimes they're even cheaper than kijiji.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> That seems very unlike them... sometimes they're even cheaper than kijiji.


Brand new for 100 bucks more


----------



## Mark Brown

If you are trying to run a scam... at least remove the reverb watermark 









fender guitar old - musical instruments - by owner


Old guitar Fender name brand As is Seems to work



nanaimo.craigslist.org


----------



## Verne

If I was a CL member, I'd message and ask his Reverb address so I can read more about this guitar he is "selling".


----------



## Mark Brown

I sent him an email.... I dont expect to hear back.


----------



## tomee2

Mark Brown said:


> If you are trying to run a scam... at least remove the reverb watermark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender guitar old - musical instruments - by owner
> 
> 
> Old guitar Fender name brand As is Seems to work
> 
> 
> 
> nanaimo.craigslist.org


On a similar note... not sure which is the scam or if they're both borrowing pictures... but one is in Holland, the other in Canada...


----------



## Mark Brown

people are strange....

I have one email that I have had since I was 16. It is so compromised already... ill give that thing to anyone. You junk mail me, crack that password... whatever you need to do, it has been done.

.....needless to say I haven't heard back.


----------



## BlueRocker

Holy hell

Gibson Les Paul Premium Standard | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## dmc69

What the... is that a Made 2 Measure? Looks like real MOP inlays and fret nibs. Headstock and logo look alright to me. If truly M2M, it's def an odd choice.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Its a fake. Cutout is wrong and headstock shape is off.


----------



## SWLABR

$1500 for a Powder Puff Girls guitar?!?!?!?!









RARE Collectible Daisy Rock MOJO JOJO Electric Guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


RARE Collectible Daisy Rock Powerpuff Girls MOJO JOJO Electric Guitar. Selling guitar, original gig bag, strap, and stand. It is in EXCELLENT CONDITION, one small 5/16" sized chip on the right edge (see photos). This guitar was designed after the infamous villainous monkey Mojo Jojo from the...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle




----------



## tomee2

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Its a fake. Cutout is wrong and headstock shape is off.


Fakes with fret nibs and US bridge posts.. That's just scary. I'm not sure I'd ever spot a fake based on anything but those 2 obvious things.


----------



## dmc69

tomee2 said:


> Fakes with fret nibs and US bridge posts.. That's just scary. I'm not sure I'd ever spot a fake based on anything but those 2 obvious things.


Yeah, that's scary. First things I look for too. I'm still not 100% sure if I could spot a fake looking at the cutaway just yet.


----------



## BlueRocker

Sawtooth ET hybrid guitar | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> Sawtooth ET hybrid guitar | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 409502


Certainly covers all the bases...


----------



## dmc69

Someone please tell me how this makes any sense? I'm not mad I got a 4/5 feedback, but how on earth does one figure Canada Post is faster to deliver into remote QC, rather than FedEx? And even so, is an extra day or two such a bad experience it's a reason to deduct from a feedback score?

Also, screw Canada Post. Their Oversized Fees and Fuel Surcharges have gotten out of hand. No way will I be using them soon, unless they're the only ones who will service that area.


----------



## BlueRocker

Attention dumbass:

It's an inspection checklist, not a certificate of authenticity (COA).

There, I feel better now

Gibson Les Paul Classic 2018 Pelham Blue P90s + Case, COA | Reverb


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Mark Brown

But hey, delivery is available if you want to trade your Strat for my 2 squires.....
WTF


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


“String Stress” is actually “balance”. The guitar was designed to have that tension. Bad things can happen if a guitar sits too long without it. 
On the interesting side, one of those is a hard tail. I don’t personally like hard tail Strats but some do. If the body is full size (thickness) it might be a good starting point for a project.


----------



## tomee2

SWLABR said:


> “String Stress” is actually “balance”. The guitar was designed to have that tension. Bad things can happen if a guitar sits too long without it.
> On the interesting side, one of those is a hard tail. I don’t personally like hard tail Strats but some do. If the body is full size (thickness) it might be a good starting point for a project.


I was going to point this out. A friend left his 89 Strat under his bed in the case with no strings for about 20 years. Good thing it's a dual action truss rod because it had a back bow and needed the truss rod nut backed out a half turn when I put strings on it.


----------



## Verne

For AFTER the gig..........for all those groupies.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Is there something about Firebirds that makes people stupid?

Kijiji








Long and McQuade (even without the sale price)


----------



## laristotle

2manyGuitars said:


> Is there something about Firebirds that makes people stupid?


it's generally an overall gibson virus.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## MarkM

Well in all fairness somebody might pay than new retail?


----------



## tomee2

No comment...


----------



## BlueRocker

tomee2 said:


> No comment...
> 
> View attachment 410262


Unbelievably, that is the first time I've ever seen someone do this. Good thing the fret markers aren't removable.


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Unbelievably, that is the first time I've ever seen someone do this. Good thing the fret markers aren't removable.


I dont know what I am looking at.
help me out here


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> I dont know what I am looking at.
> help me out here


Truss rod cover is upside down.

Wrong: 








Correct


----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> I dont know what I am looking at.
> help me out here



Truss rod cover.


----------



## Mark Brown

Thanks 
...can you tell im not a Gibson guy


----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> Thanks
> ...can you tell im not a Gibson guy


Neither is the person who assembled that guitar.


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> Neither is the person who assembled that guitar.


Maybe their first day... cut them some slack


----------



## laristotle

Did it in tribute to their Tulip guitar.


----------



## tomee2

Mark Brown said:


> I dont know what I am looking at.
> help me out here


For Gibson people, it's like seeing an upside down cross.... gives you spooky shivers.

Right up there with this...


----------



## Permanent Waves

"Check out Reverb, there's a wide range of prices but I'm at the bottom there". 

This. 

I don't really understand the inflated prices on Reverb or how anything ever gets sold there, but this is partly what drives these ridiculous overestimations of what gear is worth. People look up the highest priced offer and automatically assume this is what it sells for. Same on eBay, but checking the prices on "Sold Items" gives a much more realistic view of what stuff actually sells for rather than what people are asking. Another issue is that these platforms offer access to a worldwide audience of potentially motivated international buyers with deep pockets ready to pay any price. You're not likely to find such a buyer locally, especially when availability is not an issue.


----------



## BlueRocker

tomee2 said:


> For Gibson people, it's like seeing an upside down cross.... gives you spooky shivers.
> 
> Right up there with this...
> View attachment 410270


String butlers are a crime against humanity. Like training wheels on a Harley Davidson.


----------



## BlueRocker

Permanent Waves said:


> "Check out Reverb, there's a wide range of prices but I'm at the bottom there".
> 
> This.
> 
> I don't really understand the inflated prices on Reverb or how anything ever gets sold there, but this is partly what drives these ridiculous overestimations of what gear is worth. People look up the highest priced offer and automatically assume this is what it sells for. Same on eBay, but checking the prices on "Sold Items" gives a much more realistic view of what stuff actually sells for rather than what people are asking. Another issue is that these platforms offer access to a worldwide audience of potentially motivated international buyers with deep pockets ready to pay any price. You're not likely to find such a buyer locally, especially when availability is not an issue.


I've bought on Reverb, and I can assure you my pockets aren't deep enough to pay any price. The sold prices are exactly the price the guitars sold for on Reverb without shipping costs. What they don't tell you is the details - a low price or series of low prices could be guitars with refrets, broken headstocks, refins etc. Outlier higher prices are sometimes completely different models that Reverb didn't happen to have in their database so the seller used something close enough. (I've done some digging on this subject).

The truth is, prices have gone up like it or not, and it's not all dentists and oil sheiks buying this stuff.


----------



## bzrkrage

So, “Custom built Stratocaster” is different from Partscaster…. How?
Jiji Custom Strat








If I’m wrong, please, enlighten me.


----------



## laristotle

blowtorch relicing take a special skill, don'cha know.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> The truth is, prices have gone up like it or not, and it's not all dentists and oil sheiks buying this stuff.


Oh, I know that. But asking $2700 for a guitar you can buy new for $2499 is just plain stupid.


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> Oh, I know that. But asking $2700 for a guitar you can buy new for $2499 is just plain stupid.


Agreed, but I hear a lot of bitching about prices because they went up. I bought a lightly used '61 SG 2 years ago for $1200. Now it's $1400-$1500 on a good day. Reverb price guide is not fantasy, it is actual sales - but you need to know how to interpret the numbers which most people don't.


----------



## Permanent Waves

BlueRocker said:


> Agreed, but I hear a lot of bitching about prices because they went up. I bought a lightly used '61 SG 2 years ago for $1200. Now it's $1400-$1500 on a good day. Reverb price guide is not fantasy, it is actual sales - but you need to know how to interpret the numbers which most people don't.


Agree also, but people are quoting ASKING prices in their ads, not selling prices. Just saw another FB Marketplace ad for an overpriced axe where the guy was showing a screen capture of the most expensive asking prices of similar items on Reverb, many of which were well over retail. I know prices went up, but people won't pay above retail if there is retail stock available.


----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> Oh, I know that. But asking $2700 for a guitar you can buy new for $2499 is just plain stupid.


It's not "stupid" it's "industrious". Ha, ha....


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> It's not "stupid" it's "industrious". Ha, ha....


----------



## BlueRocker

Damned miners:


----------



## Verne

Would that make this bass a pick axe?


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> Would that make this bass a pick axe?


Oh man Verne.....


----------



## SWLABR

What's the difference between a "scuff" and a "miner scuff"? 

There's a tag line... "Relic'd by Miners". 

Q: Was that coal, or diamond miners? Cause there's a difference. Like made in Korea, Japan, or China
A: Diamond. 
Oh, good. 

Then you find out it was actually done by Bitcoin Harvesters!


----------



## Verne

"Would that be an A flat miner, B flat ?? I need to know before I come look at the guitar."


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> "Would that be an A flat miner, B flat ?? I need to know before I come look at the guitar."


It's actually augmented...


----------



## tomee2

This was at $3000 for a few months... reality is setting in.. typical on kijiji is maybe $1600 to $1800, max. Of course on reverb, these are $3000US guitars, that never sell until they're finally marked 50% off.


----------



## Mark Brown

tomee2 said:


> This was at $3000 for a few months... reality is setting in.. typical on kijiji is maybe $1600 to $1800, max. Of course on reverb, these are $3000US guitars, that never sell until they're finally marked 50% off.
> 
> View attachment 410527


There is a guy that popped a '97 plus up local here. He started at 25...now 2250... I paid 1800 in January. I paid too much..... but it is nice to dream.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Verne said:


> "Would that be an A flat miner…


Not sure, but I _do_ know that Ted Nugent often liked to play in a minor. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> Not sure, but I _do_ know that Ted Nugent often liked to play in a minor. 🤷‍♂️


Don't forget Jerry Lee Lewis.


----------



## BGood

There's a deal, $9 less than a brand new one. But it has Elixir strings ... eh !


----------



## JBFairthorne

SWLABR said:


> It's actually augmented...


Seems to me it’s….diminished.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Seems to me it’s….diminished.


Seems to me that "maybe" pretty much always means "no"


----------



## BlueRocker

Attention collectors


----------



## BGood

SWLABR said:


> Truss rod cover is upside down.
> 
> Wrong:
> View attachment 410264
> 
> Correct
> View attachment 410265


I kind of like it, it makes the headstock look happier, smiling, instead of the regular sulking look. 🙃


----------



## SWLABR

BGood said:


> I kind of like it, it makes the headstock look happier, smiling, instead of the regular sulking look. 🙃


The "broodiness" is where the legendary tone comes from!


----------



## JRtele

Disregard! I don’t know my 70s Gibsons like I thought


----------



## BlueRocker

An $8000 Les Paul Deluxe - but you don't get a case...for $8000?

Vintage Gibson LesPaul deluxe 1974 | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

Collectors, One of a Kind Vintage Acoustic Guitar!!! $25,000









_Vintage 1960's CBS Masterworks in collector condition. Everything is original, even the strings. This guitar has been in the case over 60 years. It was played the first week of it's like and then stored. This guitar was hand made by Kazuo Yairi himself and stamped Monel Y1050. The CBS Masterworks is in the upper eshlone from it's quality folkish tone. This guitar is famous for not going out of tune. The rosewood is absolutely beautiful. There is no wear on the neck or frets, everything is perfect except a small superficial dimple in the varnish off the pick guard that is to small to show up in a photo. If covid hadn't hit us so hard I wouldn't be selling this one of a kind new 70 year old guitar. comes with hard case. _


----------



## BlueRocker

New strings anyone - from an actual Reverb listing Gibson 2018 Les Paul Classic Goldtop with P90 Pickups w/ OHSC - Used | Reverb


----------



## Verne

At least there was no claim of "new strings" in the ad


----------



## Thunderboy1975

BlueRocker said:


> New strings anyone - from an actual Reverb listing Gibson 2018 Les Paul Classic Goldtop with P90 Pickups w/ OHSC - Used | Reverb
> 
> 
> View attachment 412372


The strings on all Gibson acoustics at L&M.


----------



## laristotle

This way he can claim that it's an 'all original (including strings)' to help sell.


----------



## John123

Vintage strings!!


----------



## bw66

BlueRocker said:


> New strings anyone - from an actual Reverb listing Gibson 2018 Les Paul Classic Goldtop with P90 Pickups w/ OHSC - Used | Reverb
> 
> 
> View attachment 412372


I just had to go check my guitar to make sure no one had stolen my strings. 😁


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> New strings anyone - from an actual Reverb listing Gibson 2018 Les Paul Classic Goldtop with P90 Pickups w/ OHSC - Used | Reverb
> 
> 
> View attachment 412372


My concerns...
Guitar is advertised as "This guitar is in near mint condition, no dings or damage done to the guitar."

I could see some grunge from heavily used strings but they're even rusted between the bridge and tailpiece. You can also see that the upper frets are covered in corrosion and the tuners are covered in a layer of filth as well. Not just the buttons where you might expect wear from use but the domes covering the gears and over the word "Grover" too. This thing has been sitting in shitty, damp conditions. You can polish it off the body but that corrosion on the metal makes me wonder if maybe the electronics are messed up too.


----------



## MarkM

I just wonder if maybe this player has a chemical that causes rust in their touch?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

MarkM said:


> I just wonder if maybe this player has a chemical that causes rust in their touch?


That wouldn't explain why even the shafts of the tuning keys are corroded. I mean yeah, you might inadvertently touch one or two, but not all six. This was stored somewhere damp.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

The whole description is “Guitars” and check out the only 2 photos.

Yeah. Someone’s getting murdered.


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## Jaime

Don't even have to go to Kijiji anymore:









SOLD - Pls delete


-




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## laristotle

Boss Katana Mini Amplifier | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Mini Amp For pick up only in Scarborough You can text me at 416-732-3768




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## MarkM

I bought a Katana Mini fir $75:00 off Kijji, that is all it is worth in my opinion.


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> I bought a Katana Mini fir $75:00 off Kijji, that is all it is worth in my opinion.


My buddy bought one for his daughter, who's learning. She loves it, but she's already kind of outgrown it. It's fine for what it is, but it ain't much. $75 is a good deal! $200?? Nope!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Imagine the nerve of me, posting my MIM Strat for sale.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Luckily, I had this kind kijiji expert to set me straight…


----------



## Mark Brown

I've been trying to tell you ya don't know what your talking about man 🤣

That shit just made my day. Thank you!

GLWS


----------



## BlueRocker

Finally - independent confirmation from the auditing firm of Cracker, Douche and Shartstain that @2manyGuitais an idiot.  

Dude should find the shift key when ising the letter i


----------



## 2manyGuitars

“i would dial down the cockiness for better results”.

Maybe it’s just me, but I think I was being pretty civil up to that point?

Other than the comment about the Hot Rod but I was being 100% serious. If you offered me that amp plus $250 for that guitar, I wouldn’t even consider it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

And in hindsight, maybe I shouldn’t really look for enlightenment from a guy selling a Line 6 Spider 150w with a matching 4x12.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> “i would dial down the cockiness for better results”.
> 
> Maybe it’s just me, but I think I was being pretty civil up to that point?
> 
> Other than the comment about the Hot Rod but I was being 100% serious. If you offered me that amp plus $250 for that guitar, I wouldn’t even consider it.


I believe people call that "projecting" , as in he needs to dial down the cockiness....
You were pretty civil, I think your 'mistake' was to try to educate when you should just ignore.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> You were pretty civil, I think your 'mistake' was to try to educate when you should just ignore.


But how else am I supposed to amuse myself on my break.


----------



## cdntac

2010 Gibson custom in Heritage Cherry. MINT. on Kijiji 2010 Gibson custom in Heritage Cherry. MINT. | Guitars | Barrie | Kijiji

“Unfortunately I have to sell my prized 2010 Gibson custom. This beautiful guitar is absolutely mint, it was only played in short practice sessions, to keep the guitar limber and played.”

I think I know quite a bit about guitars.

But this is a first. I’m unsure how to keep my guitars limber like this one. I’m also unaware of the symptoms that show a guitar isn’t limber. Any suggestions?


----------



## BlueRocker

cdntac said:


> 2010 Gibson custom in Heritage Cherry. MINT. on Kijiji 2010 Gibson custom in Heritage Cherry. MINT. | Guitars | Barrie | Kijiji
> 
> “Unfortunately I have to sell my prized 2010 Gibson custom. This beautiful guitar is absolutely mint, it was only played in short practice sessions, to keep the guitar limber and played.”
> 
> I think I know quite a bit about guitars.
> 
> But this is a first. I’m unsure how to keep my guitars limber like this one. I’m also unaware of the symptoms that show a guitar isn’t limber. Any suggestions?


I usually apply a generous amount of limber oil to my guitars, keeps them in shape without the bother of having to play them, and the litter box stays fresh longer.


----------



## elburnando




----------



## JBFairthorne

cdntac said:


> 2010 Gibson custom in Heritage Cherry. MINT. on Kijiji 2010 Gibson custom in Heritage Cherry. MINT. | Guitars | Barrie | Kijiji
> 
> “Unfortunately I have to sell my prized 2010 Gibson custom. This beautiful guitar is absolutely mint, it was only played in short practice sessions, to keep the guitar limber and played.”
> 
> I think I know quite a bit about guitars.
> 
> But this is a first. I’m unsure how to keep my guitars limber like this one. I’m also unaware of the symptoms that show a guitar isn’t limber. Any suggestions?


Perhaps it’s the limber ones that are immune to split necks? If you don’t bend you break right?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

For you guys saying “Ottawa always gets all the deals”? Yeah, we’ll we also get these.

1988 Fender Strat Plus (so not a popular model to begin with)

Body is beat up
Finish worn off back of neck (and looks filthy)
Played _HARD_ (says he snapped 2 trem arms)
Back cover missing
Pickups yellowed and knobs filthy
No case
And his price is “Firm AF”. 😆












































Mind you, same guy also has a 2014 Chinese Squier Strat for $800 and a 1967 Super Reverb that’s been chopped into a head and cabinet for $2500.


----------



## nnieman

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Looks like a pretty unique gretsch....not a model that I am familiar with.

The wording of the add is "
Certainement pas la collection la plus rare de gretsch
75 modele produit a jamais. Production limiter donc cheap,Très accessible.
Sonne comme d'la marde
Ne l'achetez surtout pas."

My french isn't the greatest but google translate turns it into "Certainly not the rarest collection of gretsch 75 model produced has never. Production limit therefore cheap, Very accessible. Sounds like marde Do not buy it. "

Nathan


----------



## elburnando

nnieman said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a pretty unique gretsch....not a model that I am familiar with.
> 
> The wording of the add is "
> Certainement pas la collection la plus rare de gretsch
> 75 modele produit a jamais. Production limiter donc cheap,Très accessible.
> Sonne comme d'la marde
> Ne l'achetez surtout pas."
> 
> My french isn't the greatest but google translate turns it into "Certainly not the rarest collection of gretsch 75 model produced has never. Production limit therefore cheap, Very accessible. Sounds like marde Do not buy it. "
> 
> Nathan


The opposite of every other seller


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> For you guys saying “Ottawa always gets all the deals”? Yeah, we’ll we also get these.
> 
> 1988 Fender Strat Plus (so not a popular model to begin with)
> 
> Body is beat up
> Finish worn off back of neck (and looks filthy)
> Played _HARD_ (says he snapped 2 trem arms)
> Back cover missing
> Pickups yellowed and knobs filthy
> No case
> And his price is “Firm AF”. 😆
> 
> View attachment 412906
> 
> View attachment 412907
> 
> View attachment 412908
> 
> 
> View attachment 412910
> 
> 
> View attachment 412909
> 
> 
> Mind you, same guy also has a 2014 Chinese Squier Strat for $800 and a 1967 Super Reverb that’s been chopped into a head and cabinet for $2500.
> View attachment 412911


But that's after a price drop! He had it at $3000 for over a month.


----------



## Mark Brown

I got a guy here local on Craigslist selling a 97 plus for 2250 and I thought he was crazy.

I'm gonna list mine soon for 3700 and see what happens


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Mark Brown said:


> I'm gonna list mine soon for 3700 and see what happens


----------



## tomee2

Mark Brown said:


> I got a guy here local on Craigslist selling a 97 plus for 2250 and I thought he was crazy.
> 
> I'm gonna list mine soon for 3700 and see what happens


IMHO.. This is the only Plus worth close to $2k on kijiji right now... 1st year Deluxe with a 1 year only rare colour, one year only silver,silver, blue Lace pickups, original case etc. in good condition.
Of course asking $2750...


----------



## Mark Brown

I would consider another one right around the 1600-1800 mark. That's about that though.

Suppose folks don't lose anything trying though.


----------



## laristotle

MIM Strat








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BGood

Is the fan club that wealthy.

Joe Bonamassa Ltd Ed Les Paul Custom(Black Beauty)Custom Inlay | Guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji


----------



## JRtele

BGood said:


> Is the fan club that wealthy.
> 
> Joe Bonamassa Ltd Ed Les Paul Custom(Black Beauty)Custom Inlay | Guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji
> View attachment 412975


I actually can’t think of a single Joe Bonamassa song. I was about to google to see if I did or if he was in a band I recognize, then realized I don’t actually care.


----------



## elburnando

Why the hell would someone pay extra for Bonnamassa's name across the fretboard?


----------



## nnieman

laristotle said:


> MIM Strat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 412966


I can on here to post this exact guitar!!
In what universe is this worth that kind of money!?

Nathan


----------



## elburnando

Wow, you can still find those Monterey strats new in stores.


----------



## dmc69

Not Kijiji, but Reverb. This will sit for a loooooooooong time. 









Fender Shawn Mendes Foundation Musicmaster | Reverb Canada


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## elburnando

dmc69 said:


> Not Kijiji, but Reverb. This will sit for a loooooooooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Shawn Mendes Foundation Musicmaster | Reverb Canada
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


"Will only get more valuable over time" as it's marked down 6k


----------



## Verne

$1049.99 in a Canadian store..........in PQ. Far cry from $10K What is he THINKING?!?!


----------



## elburnando

Verne said:


> $1049.99 in a Canadian store..........in PQ. Far cry from $10K What is he THINKING?!?!


Are these even a limited quantity? I don't think they are


----------



## dmc69

Verne said:


> $1049.99 in a Canadian store..........in PQ. Far cry from $10K What is he THINKING?!?!


Which store? I've been looking for these, but prices are wild.


----------



## Verne

Fender Shawn Mendes Musicmaster- Maple Fingerboard - Yellow Floral - 0140292523


The Shawn Mendes Foundation Musicmaster® is a unique combination of exquisite vintage art and classic Fender tone. Adorned with a fan’s rendition of a striking floral design, this highly personal take on the popular 60s short-scale model features an alder body, “C”-shaped maple neck with 9.5”...




www.nantelmusique.ca


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> Fender Shawn Mendes Musicmaster- Maple Fingerboard - Yellow Floral - 0140292523
> 
> 
> The Shawn Mendes Foundation Musicmaster® is a unique combination of exquisite vintage art and classic Fender tone. Adorned with a fan’s rendition of a striking floral design, this highly personal take on the popular 60s short-scale model features an alder body, “C”-shaped maple neck with 9.5”...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nantelmusique.ca


Verne, it is obvious they just forgot a zero. Come on man


----------



## Verne

Says zero remaining now though.


----------



## elburnando

Verne said:


> Says zero remaining now though.


Yeah, I already checked and they're sold out


----------



## dmc69

Oh yeah, I saw that one too. It's weird the site doesn't just say Out of Stock, but instead only tells you once you try to add it to cart.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Just a _little_ optimistic…


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 413193
> 
> View attachment 413194
> 
> View attachment 413196


Relic?? How is that considered "relic"??


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> Relic?? How is that considered "relic"??


I dunno, but some of the MJT bodies I’ve seen weren’t much better.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## JRtele

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 413265


Hah. I have one of those. Bought it used from L&M for around $1,100. 
Also the pickups are junk as were electronics. “Frampton wiring” is silly IMO.

For about $700 less than what that seller is asking, here’s what you can put together. And it doesn’t suck:


----------



## 2manyGuitars

JRtele said:


> Also the pickups are junk as were electronics. “Frampton wiring” is silly IMO.
> View attachment 413270


But how else are you gonna get Framp-tone?


----------



## JRtele

2manyGuitars said:


> But how else are you gonna get Framp-tone?


Touché. $2,500 is a steal.


----------



## Rollin Hand

JRtele said:


> Hah. I have one of those. Bought it used from L&M for around $1,100.
> Also the pickups are junk as were electronics. “Frampton wiring” is silly IMO.
> 
> For about $700 less than what that seller is asking, here’s what you can put together. And it doesn’t suck:
> View attachment 413270


I guess you don't feel like he do.....


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Rollin Hand said:


> I guess you don't feel like he do.....


So…
Show me the way.


----------



## tomee2




----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


>


I can’t see _any_ way that could possibly go wrong.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Pay full retail, including tax, but hey! You get a free case.


----------



## JRtele

2manyGuitars said:


> I can’t see _any_ way that could possibly go wrong.


I did it on a partscaster, I much prefer tung oil feel.
Now would I trust some kijiji yokel with my guitars? Absolutely not.


----------



## Verne

"Lacquer was pretty thick on your neck, but I worked at it slowly and got it all off. I'll have to add a small charge for shop supplies and time for my arduous hand sanding"


----------



## BGood

SWLABR said:


> Relic?? How is that considered "relic"??


Meant to write _relish_


----------



## BGood

JRtele said:


> Hah. I have one of those. Bought it used from L&M for around $1,100.
> Also the pickups are junk as were electronics. “Frampton wiring” is silly IMO.
> 
> For about $700 less than what that seller is asking, here’s what you can put together. And it doesn’t suck:
> View attachment 413270


Probuckers junk ? I have a nice garbage bin that'd take them.


----------



## Dave B4

Gibson Les Paul Jr Tribute DC (Like New) w/ Mint Hardshell Case on Kijiji Gibson Les Paul Jr Tribute DC (Like New) w/ Mint Hardshell Case | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji










must be a GREAT hard shell case…. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Dave B4

Hmmmmm….. went looking on the L&M site for the usual $899 for this guitar (without case)

not able to find it anymore. Wondering if they sold them all


----------



## JRtele

BGood said:


> Probuckers junk ? I have a nice garbage bin that'd take them.


Sold the set for $100 with a pile of other parts 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Dave B4 said:


> Hmmmmm….. went looking on the L&M site for the usual $899 for this guitar (without case)
> 
> not able to find it anymore. Wondering if they sold them all


I bought a Vox AC10 of a guy on kijiji last month. When I tested it, he gave me one of these to try the amp.

A couple weeks later, I saw he had the guitar listed for $725. Didn’t last long.


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> I bought a Vox AC10 of a guy on kijiji last month. When I tested it, he gave me one of these to try the amp.
> 
> A couple weeks later, I saw he had the guitar listed for $725. Didn’t last long.


Not to shit on Gibson QC too much but most of the ones I've seen have finish problems - and that's saying something for a satin guitar


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I know it’s a Custom Shop guitar, but...

Headstock repair, missing one pickup, body has been routed for P90s, tuners changed, fret buzz, needs new nut, non-original case, and top all that off with no COA.
All this can be yours for only $3k. 😆


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> I know it’s a Custom Shop guitar, but...
> 
> Headstock repair, missing one pickup, body has been routed for P90s, tuners changed, fret buzz, needs new nut, non-original case, and top all that off with no COA.


So in other words, Murphy medium hillbilly aged.


----------



## JRtele

This is one way to stage a photo to sell a guitar I suppose:


----------



## John123

Where are the strings?? Optional I suppose?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Yeah, that’s insane. I mean, who sells a guitar without a switch-tip?!?


----------



## BlueRocker

I'm sure the story must go something like this:

_*So I woke up this morning, looked over at my Marshall DSL-100 half stack and considered the Marshall legacy, contribution to rock tone, and the iconic status of the DSL-100. Then I thought, "If only I could find someone to trade this for a solid-state approximation of the Marshall sound, my dreams would be complete!"*_

Prayers thankfully answered....


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> I'm sure the story must go something like this:
> 
> _*So I woke up this morning, looked over at my Marshall DSL-100 half stack and considered the Marshall legacy, contribution to rock tone, and the iconic status of the DSL-100. Then I thought, "If only I could find someone to trade this for a solid-state approximation of the Marshall sound, my dreams would be complete!"*_
> 
> Prayers thankfully answered....
> 
> View attachment 414014


Now that tube prices are going through the roof, guys are going to be dumping those pesky tube amps for good old, reliable solid-state.

Who’s the crazy one now?


----------



## laristotle

David Bowie and band signed guitar.1990 Sound & Vision tour. $5,995








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR

JRtele said:


> This is one way to stage a photo to sell a guitar I suppose:
> View attachment 413987


Anyone else think this looks like ladies knickers??


----------



## Mooh

SWLABR said:


> Anyone else think this looks like ladies knickers??
> 
> View attachment 414072


Ladies knickers have been used to sell guitars since the dawn of guitar advertising. As far back as the '70s I remember Guitar Player Magazine getting its knickers in a knot over the issue, but it's much older than that.


----------



## JRtele

Anyone have a vintage Fender or Gibson they hate and can’t wait to get rid of?
Why sell when you could trade for a LP studio faded with repaired headstock?


----------



## jdto

“Very common for Gibson guitars” lol
I get that they are more prone to that type of break due to the design, but “very common” would seem to indicate it is to be expected. 

“You’d be lucky to find a used Gibson without a broken headstock. It’s very common.”


----------



## JRtele

I should sell all mine at a discount, none have a broken neck. They must be faulty.


----------



## Verne

FB Marketplace WTF?!?!






Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





Epi Les Paul special II $450 
$379 for the complete LP Special II pack. Somebody is dreaming here.


----------



## BlueRocker

Verne said:


> FB Marketplace WTF?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်
> 
> 
> သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epi Les Paul special II $450
> $379 for the complete LP Special II pack. Somebody is dreaming here.
> 
> View attachment 414191


Case is worth $90 new. Major savings


----------



## MarkM

Verne said:


> FB Marketplace WTF?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်
> 
> 
> သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epi Les Paul special II $450
> $379 for the complete LP Special II pack. Somebody is dreaming here.
> 
> View attachment 414191


I have bought two of these packages for $200 each For my grandsons. I am actually impressed with the little amp. Guitars needed a great deal of work to make the playable!


----------



## BlueRocker

From the GC For Sale section - can anyone guess what kind of item would fit all these tags?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> From the GC For Sale section - can anyone guess what kind of item would fit all these tags?
> 
> View attachment 414320


Toaster oven?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

…because I often make Toaster Strudel while browsing kijiji for those items.


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> From the GC For Sale section - can anyone guess what kind of item would fit all these tags?
> 
> View attachment 414320


Sears catalog ?


----------



## tomee2

BlueRocker said:


> From the GC For Sale section - can anyone guess what kind of item would fit all these tags?
> 
> View attachment 414320


A tube screamer?


----------



## elburnando

BlueRocker said:


> From the GC For Sale section - can anyone guess what kind of item would fit all these tags?
> 
> View attachment 414320


Is that the Epiphone LP special listing? If not, there's a yellow listing with the same sort of tags


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Here’s a tip to people who do that…

You’re not some marketing genius. If I search “Friedman” in the amps section of kijiji, I’m not all of a sudden going to buy your Peavey Bandit because it popped up in my search results.

In fact, because this practice makes searching kijiji so annoying now, I have purposely not bought from sellers who do this even when they have an item I want. Yeah, I’m that petty.

Edit to add: I found the ad in question using the tags and in this case, the tags are more or less legit because they’re mostly the items being sought in trade.


----------



## BGood

elburnando said:


> Is that the Epiphone LP special listing? If not, there's a yellow listing with the same sort of tags
> View attachment 414364


He's asking $600

At L&M


----------



## BGood

double post ...


----------



## laristotle

BGood said:


> He's asking $600


He put new strings on it though.


----------



## elburnando

laristotle said:


> He put new strings on it though.


It makes me laugh when they say "well it cost me 600+ tax, then the extended warranty. And I bought the official Epiphone accessory kit, gig bag and some lemon polish. Oh, and the Garth Brooks song book. That's over 1000 in value!" 
Seriously though, don't people understand that Tax is not part of the value on a guitar?


----------



## BlueRocker

$1800 Epiphone anyone?
Epiphone Ltd Ed Peter Frampton Les Paul Custom Pro Guitar | Guitars | Peterborough | Kijiji


----------



## elburnando

To be fair though, the Frampton epiphone is pretty scarce from what I can tell. But a 60% markup on an Epi? I don't see that happening. 
These came out I 2018 From what I can find, so "occasionally played" is Kijiji for "kicked around my basement after I gave up on it".


----------



## BlueRocker

How to lose $1400 - buy an $1800 Epiphone.


----------



## elburnando

BlueRocker said:


> How to lose $1400 - buy an $1800 Epiphone.


Lol!! So true. That's what those people with the Old/gold glory Jared James models are realizing after they paid double the price, only to realize they aren't limited production


----------



## oldjoat

elburnando said:


> they aren't limited production


but they are limited edition .... limited to the number they actually build


----------



## laristotle

Limited edition = 'how many of these do you think we can actually sell before we get stuck with a warehouse full of them'.
If they do sell well, then re-issues are released.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> Here’s a tip to people who do that…
> 
> You’re not some marketing genius. If I search “Friedman” in the amps section of kijiji, I’m not all of a sudden going to buy your Peavey Bandit because it popped up in my search results.
> 
> In fact, because this practice makes searching kijiji so annoying now, I have purposely not bought from sellers who do this even when they have an item I want. Yeah, I’m that petty.
> 
> Edit to add: I found the ad in question using the tags and in this case, the tags are more or less legit because they’re mostly the items being sought in trade.


Just search for Peavey... all sorts of top dollar guitars show up.. really annoying when I'm trying to find a Peavey Studio Pro 40..


----------



## tomee2

BlueRocker said:


> $1800 Epiphone anyone?
> Epiphone Ltd Ed Peter Frampton Les Paul Custom Pro Guitar | Guitars | Peterborough | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 414686


$2200!!


----------



## Verne

FILTHIEST amps ever!!!! $75 for the three..........or if he has to clean them up, the price will increase. How effin lazy is this guy?!?! 

Facebook marketplace





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## BlueRocker

Verne said:


> FILTHIEST amps ever!!!! $75 for the three..........or if he has to clean them up, the price will increase. How effin lazy is this guy?!?!
> 
> Facebook marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်
> 
> 
> သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414860


He's overpriced by about $60.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Verne said:


> FILTHIEST amps ever!!!! $75 for the three..........or if he has to clean them up, the price will increase. How effin lazy is this guy?!?!
> 
> Facebook marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်
> 
> 
> သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414860


Even if those _were_ clean, I don’t think I’d pay $75.


----------



## elburnando

2manyGuitars said:


> Even if those _were_ clean, I don’t think I’d pay $75.


He seriously can't wipe those off? It'd take about 30 seconds and then he may actually get an offer. The other 2 are junk, amd i dont know about this version(yvm-2 i think) but we had a Traynor YVM-1 in our music class in high school and it was pretty good, until some kid walked out with it.


----------



## tomee2

elburnando said:


> He seriously can't wipe those off? It'd take about 30 seconds and then he may actually get an offer. The other 2 are junk, amd i dont know about this version(yvm-2 i think) but we had a Traynor YVM-1 in our music class in high school and it was pretty good, until some kid walked out with it.


Some other kijijdiot is selling those Traynor knobs for $25.. each! so that thing's worth a fortune! Hah.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> Some other kijijdiot is selling those Traynor knobs for $25.. each! so that thing's worth a fortune! Hah.


Well, we all know that there are some special knobs out there.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> Well, we all know that there are some special knobs out there.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> FILTHIEST amps ever!!!! $75 for the three..........or if he has to clean them up, the price will increase. How effin lazy is this guy?!?!
> 
> Facebook marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်
> 
> 
> သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414860


But he's willing to put them on his kitchen counter to take a pic?!?!? Wouldn't eat at his house!


----------



## BlueRocker

I wonder where these people come from


----------



## elburnando

This guy, who is willing to trade his guitar straight up for one worth twice the price, but want you to add cash for a trade with one worth just a couple hundred more than his


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 415554


DOOOOOO ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!
DO IT NOW!!!!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 415554


The pedal has been “loved”...

Unfortunately, in this case...


----------



## elburnando

2manyGuitars said:


> The pedal has been “loved”...
> 
> Unfortunately, in this case...
> View attachment 415563


I'm almost certain


----------



## laristotle

Could this be the seller? 








Japanese man's marriage to hologram lacks communication


Japanese man's marriage to hologram lacks communication




torontosun.com


----------



## SWLABR

I can’t do screens shot at the moment, but really want to share.

Trade For Gibson Guitar(s) on Kijiji Trade For Gibson Guitar(s) | Guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> I can’t do screens shot at the moment, but really want to share.
> 
> Trade For Gibson Guitar(s) on Kijiji Trade For Gibson Guitar(s) | Guitars | London | Kijiji


Mark is still an asshole


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> I can’t do screens shot at the moment, but really want to share.
> 
> Trade For Gibson Guitar(s) on Kijiji Trade For Gibson Guitar(s) | Guitars | London | Kijiji


This guy really knows his stuff. An amazing blues player as well. I've dealt with him a few times in the past, and will do so in the future. He likes oddball guitars. I know nothing of Frankenstein guitars, but I know these are not his first ones.


----------



## Verne

@BlueRocker I'd still not trade a Gibson for those. Not really into the patterned look. Unless it's a Fender Paisley


----------



## BlueRocker

Verne said:


> @BlueRocker I'd still not trade a Gibson for those. Not really into the patterned look. Unless it's a Fender Paisley


Me neither. I know nothing about this builder Seppo but the guitars are fugly IMO. Someone will probably love them though so there's hope. I think there's a Paisley tele in the FS section currently.


----------



## Verne

Thanks for the tip, but if I don't want to be a bachelor again..............


----------



## silvertonebetty

Not kijiji but a Facebook group. What a weird looking fender


----------



## elburnando




----------



## elburnando

These are 589 new at L&M


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yep…and it’s also the best bang for the buck out there…that’s why he planned on modding it and then found out it would cost too much so he’s selling it. Fak these guys must think everyone is dumber than they are.


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> Yep…and it’s also the best bang for the buck out there…but he’s selling it.


It is obviously a charitable gesture in a time of world sorrow. For the greater good and what have you.


----------



## elburnando

This one takes the cake. This is available at any L&M for less than half the price, and he's saying it's an anniversary year because It has 75th on the headstock,, making it super rare(even though its still in stock at L&M). Oh and you can't buy it online. At all! Ever!


----------



## Mark Brown

Yeah, but do they have the 75th anniversary sticker. That sticker justifies a 2000 dollar premium.


----------



## elburnando

Mark Brown said:


> Yeah, but do they have the 75th anniversary sticker. That sticker justifies a 2000 dollar premium.


Yeah they do lol. The next batch won't I guess, but whatever in stock does. Sounds like he's trying to convince people how rare this is. The actually anniversary models are much much less and still available. I think he's just hoping for a sucker


----------



## Mark Brown

elburnando said:


> Yeah they do lol. The next batch won't I guess, but whatever in stock does. Sounds like he's trying to convince people how rare this is. The actually anniversary models are much much less and still available. I think he's just hoping for a sucker


One can always hope for that inevitable sucker, what one cannot do is expect it 

I have come to very much enjoy these ad's that pop up from time to time. They add a certain hilarity to my life that was otherwise not present.


----------



## elburnando

Mark Brown said:


> One can always hope for that inevitable sucker, what one cannot do is expect it
> 
> I have come to very much enjoy these ad's that pop up from time to time. They add a certain hilarity to my life that was otherwise not present.


Yeah they do!


----------



## elburnando

Seems like everybody thinks they have something "rare". I may have the only LP Standard made by Timmy Johnson on a Friday the 13th of a leap year, doesn't make it worth more.


----------



## Mark Brown

elburnando said:


> Seems like everybody thinks they have something "rare". I may have the only LP Standard made by Timmy Johnson on a Friday the 13th of a leap year, doesn't make it worth more.


DUDE!!! 
If you have that guitar, I don't think you could possibly over appreciate exactly how *RARE *and *COLLECTABLE * it is. I will pay anything you ask!!!


----------



## elburnando

Mark Brown said:


> DUDE!!!
> If you have that guitar, I don't think you could possibly over appreciate exactly how *RARE *and *COLLECTABLE * it is. I will pay anything you ask!!!


Lol, sorry. It's my retirement plan.


----------



## Verne

I have a black strat MIA.............I rule the world Kijiji!!!!

**I don't actually own a black strat...........but if I did


----------



## John123

SWLABR said:


> I can’t do screens shot at the moment, but really want to share.
> 
> Trade For Gibson Guitar(s) on Kijiji Trade For Gibson Guitar(s) | Guitars | London | Kijiji


Talk about UGGLLYY!!!!


----------



## BlueRocker

A little pricey


----------



## tomee2

!


----------



## elburnando

Wow. I don't even know what to think anymore..
This is definitely a guitar he messed up and decided to just go all out on and hope for the best. No way in hell did he pay a luthier to do that. And why would you? Only an actual Fender CS Blackie would have any value as a Blackie replica. That is just a USA strat ruined.

If this does sell, I'm making some Rothkos and Pollocks and listing them.


----------



## tomee2

elburnando said:


> Wow. I don't even know what to think anymore..


 it's a nice looking tribute guitar, with a lot of effort into making the wear look similar, but what should that be worth?


----------



## elburnando

tomee2 said:


> it's a nice looking tribute guitar, with a lot of effort into making the wear look similar, but what should that be worth?


IMO, it doesn't add anything to the value. At this point it's a modded guitar. Similar to a partscaster. If it doesn't have a notable name attached, like Fender Custom Shop, it's what one guy wanted his strat to be. When Fender(or whatever brand) does it, it's usually tied to the artist in some official way and is limited production. Anyone can buy an American strat and do this to it, many times over. This guy doesn't state any parts used or specs, but just that it's a replica.


----------



## laristotle

Like, no ones thought about the same thing. lol


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 415881
> 
> Like, no ones thought about the same thing. lol


Yeah... but no one made that one. I cannot believe you cannot believe how unique this particular guitar is and why aren't you breaking down his door to drop 11k on it man? WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU 🤣


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 415881
> 
> Like, no ones thought about the same thing. lol


Ya, I caught that. One of a kind... _tribute_?? So there's at least two. 

I built a Blackie Partscaster FFS!! They ain't that rare. As mentioned, he was probably going for something else, it got away from him, so decided to try this.


----------



## BlueRocker

I guess I sold mine for 50% of what it's worth? From Facebook Marketplace










My ad


----------



## Mark Brown

Can't afford a Gibson, that is ok. You can't afford a Chibson either





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





No idea why the language is all gibbled


----------



## JRtele

Mark Brown said:


> Can't afford a Gibson, that is ok. You can't afford a Chibson either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea why the language is all gibbled


The forum algorithm recognized a Chinese guitar and reacted appropriately


----------



## BlueRocker

No shit you say...


----------



## elburnando

BlueRocker said:


> No shit you say...
> 
> View attachment 416618


I guess one day, with inflation, it could be a good buy.


----------



## JRtele

BlueRocker said:


> No shit you say...
> 
> View attachment 416618


Oh man it’s tempting to message that guy


----------



## BlueRocker

Oh brother...


----------



## elburnando

I'll bet it's his ad in Reverb selling one for 4000. Do people not understand the difference between asking price and selling price?


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## BlueRocker

Here's a response I got today for an amp ad I posted.

_*Any interest in trades? 70's Ibanez (maxon) UE300B FLGR/CHS/Comp/AutoWah analog effect board Whirlwind OC Bass compressor pedal Boss Dyna Drive Boss Dual Overdrive Boss FS5U Blue Encore 200 active dynamic vocal/studio mics (x2) 2x Audio Technica AT851a Boundary Mics (with preamps) 70s AKG K240 Sextetts 70s AKG K140/141 Yamaha DX9 (needs a little love) Fostex patchbay TAPCO 6000R mixer/spring reverb M Audio Profire 2626 Alctron pf8 pop filter Fostex 10 ch line mixer/cassette recorder 2x fostex ts patchbays Peavey IDL 1000 room delay Marshall Channel/FX footswitch 2x Startech HDD drawers fir desktop pc Mac Pro 3.1 tower 8 core (twin quad core Xeon)/56GB RAM/SSD Win 10/HDD storage/USB3 Studio or Rehearsal Time ($50 hr studio, $20 hr rehearsal)... API, SSL, Focusrite ISA, Vintech, UA Hardware 610/710, UAD Apollo, Neumann, AKG, Shure, Audix, Audio Technica, EV, Sennheiser, Rode, Blue, etc., Backline, Balanced Rooms, Booth*_


----------



## Mark Brown

Wtf is all that about.
Did guy just take every listing in your area and mush them into a message and send it to you?


----------



## BlueRocker

Mark Brown said:


> Wtf is all that about.
> Did guy just take every listing in your area and mush them into a message and send it to you?


I don't know dude. But I'm sure most guys selling a tube amp would jump at the chance to trade for a TAPCO 6000R mixer/spring reverb.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I ain’t reading that word soup.


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> Here's a response I got today for an amp ad I posted.
> 
> _*Any interest in trades? 70's Ibanez (maxon) UE300B FLGR/CHS/Comp/AutoWah analog effect board Whirlwind OC Bass compressor pedal Boss Dyna Drive Boss Dual Overdrive Boss FS5U Blue Encore 200 active dynamic vocal/studio mics (x2) 2x Audio Technica AT851a Boundary Mics (with preamps) 70s AKG K240 Sextetts 70s AKG K140/141 Yamaha DX9 (needs a little love) Fostex patchbay TAPCO 6000R mixer/spring reverb M Audio Profire 2626 Alctron pf8 pop filter Fostex 10 ch line mixer/cassette recorder 2x fostex ts patchbays Peavey IDL 1000 room delay Marshall Channel/FX footswitch 2x Startech HDD drawers fir desktop pc Mac Pro 3.1 tower 8 core (twin quad core Xeon)/56GB RAM/SSD Win 10/HDD storage/USB3 Studio or Rehearsal Time ($50 hr studio, $20 hr rehearsal)... API, SSL, Focusrite ISA, Vintech, UA Hardware 610/710, UAD Apollo, Neumann, AKG, Shure, Audix, Audio Technica, EV, Sennheiser, Rode, Blue, etc., Backline, Balanced Rooms, Booth*_


Too bad he didn't include a nail clipper eh ?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I have a Fender American Professional Strat for sale on Marketplace. It’s the one with the really nice TSA flight case and it’s as clean as clean could be. An new one will run you almost $2500 out the door ($2180 plus tax).

I listed mine at $1650.


----------



## Mark Brown

What's you mean the rest of the money?

I offer you half price, why you no take it?

wyse guise


----------



## 2manyGuitars

And since this isn’t the Member Classifieds, you can be honest...

Am I the idiot thinking that $1000 is an insulting offer for this?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Its like the Duct Cleaning calls, i tell them i'll hire them if they dress sexy, like Freddy Mercury in the I Want To Break Free video.
I havent heard from them in awhile. 😜
I truly feel a stupid question should be followed up with a stupider answer.😆

Looks like its worth more than $1000. You were right to give him his comeuppance.


----------



## BlueRocker

No strat is worth more than $999, they're just made out of spare parts laying around


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> No strat is worth more than $999, they're just made out of spare parts laying around


You’re right, but I could likely get 2 bills for the case alone. Lol


----------



## Verne

2manyGuitars said:


> You’re right, but I could likely get 2 bills for the case alone. Lol


I'll give you 1/4 of one of those 2 bills. C'mon.............I offered, you're supposed to accept. That's how the game works.....right?!?


----------



## laristotle

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Its like the Duct Cleaning calls


'Sure! Come on over. I've got chickens and pigs that need it too!'


----------



## JBFairthorne

With no disrespect intended, I’m not sure it’s worth $1650 but it’s absolutely worth more than $1000. If I was in the market I might have offered $1400 in the hopes of settling on $1500. It’s a nice guitar but a boooring, dime a dozen colour….but maybe I’m jaded because I’m so sick of looking at lefty black or 3tb Strats.


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> dime a dozen colour


If you can manage to collect a dozen of them, I promise you sir, I will exchange them with you for a dime. I won't even require cases. 

I have no idea what the guitar is worth.... but I like the sound of the deal you be offering Mr. Fairthorne.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

JBFairthorne said:


> I might have offered $1400 in the hopes of settling on $1500.












Exactly. I don’t necessarily think it’s going to sell for $1650 either.
But on kijiji or Marketplace, you know you’re going to get ridiculous offers so you have to start somewhere. On a nearly new guitar that’s going for almost $2200 plus tax, I don’t think it’s really an unreasonable starting point.

An offer of $1300 or maybe even $1200 might have started a dialogue. But at $1000, you can go piss up a rope.


----------



## Mark Brown

I am a sucker it seems, I just pay what people are asking or I move on. 

This is how I sell things. I list them for what I want for them. If you want it, you pay what I ask.

I drove a car to the wreckers one day and told the gentleman who offered me much less than I was asking for it if he would like to follow me there. When I got there I dumped a bag of sugar into the oil fill cap. I don't sell things because I need money, I have money for that. You want to insult me over it, well I am at least going to have some fun.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Sounds like a lot of work for less money.


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> Sounds like a lot of work for less money.


A wise man once said, money cannot buy happiness.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Hey if doing all that makes you happy…you do you. To me, it just seems like a completely unnecessary amount of effort to make a “statement” to someone who likely doesn’t give a damn, shrugs his shoulders and walks away. Possibly STILL making money on an abandoned scrap car that now cost him nothing. But hey…so long as you feel like “well, I sure got him”.


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> Hey if doing all that makes you happy…you do you. To me, it just seems like a completely unnecessary amount of effort to make a “statement” to someone who likely doesn’t give a damn, shrugs his shoulders and walks away. Possibly STILL making money on an abandoned scrap car that now cost him nothing. But hey…so long as you feel like “well, I sure got him”.


I made the sale on the scrap. I just wanted to be a dick. I get great enjoyment in the misery of assholes my friend. 

This aforementioned asshole offered me 50 dollars for a 200 dollar car, since we are getting into it. My response to that was "I would rather just drive it to the wreckers" at which point he kind of smirked and laughed a little then said he would be back in a week with the same offer. 

I said "No need, you can follow me there now if you like"


----------



## JBFairthorne




----------



## BlueRocker

Do guitars ever wear like this without help?

MJT/Fender Rarities relic strat, Fender cs Fat 60s, Callaham | Guitars | Truro | Kijiji


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Do guitars ever wear like this without help?
> 
> MJT/Fender Rarities relic strat, Fender cs Fat 60s, Callaham | Guitars | Truro | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 417152


They do if you drag them behind the tour bus outside of the case on a cross Canada tour.


----------



## BlueRocker

Just...no


----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> A wise man once said, money cannot buy happiness.



Maybe not, but it can rent it.


----------



## GreasyB in YYC

Not an ad, but a response to one of mine.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

GreasyB in YYC said:


> Not an ad, but a response to one of mine.
> View attachment 417233


Cigarettes as currency? Are you selling this in prison?


----------



## laristotle

And he probably bought those cigs on the Rez @$20/carton.


----------



## BlueRocker

I've been offered a "large bag of green" before.


----------



## Verne

I had a Devinci fat bike for sale on Kijiji a few years ago and was offered a bunch of designer clothes and a couple pairs of shoes. NOWHERE in my ad did I ask for trades nor would I have ever asked to trade for clothes and used shoes. WTaF?!? I've never been offered anything you smoke though.


----------



## Milkman

GreasyB in YYC said:


> Not an ad, but a response to one of mine.
> View attachment 417233



Take the smokes. You'll never get that much cash out of that pickup.

Read on to learn about cigarette costs in CA.

BRAND AND SIZEPRICE PER PACK (C$)PRICE PER CARTON (C$)Canadian Classic Original/Blue 20's*$13,81**$138,10*Canadian Classic Rich/Red 20's$13,81$138,10Canadian Classic Silver 20's$15,19$151,90Craven A Pearl King Size 25's$15,00$120,00


----------



## GreasyB in YYC

Milkman said:


> Take the smokes. You'll never get that much cash out of that pickup.
> 
> Read on to learn about cigarette costs in CA.
> 
> BRAND AND SIZEPRICE PER PACK (C$)PRICE PER CARTON (C$)Canadian Classic Original/Blue 20's*$13,81**$138,10*Canadian Classic Rich/Red 20's$13,81$138,10Canadian Classic Silver 20's$15,19$151,90Craven A Pearl King Size 25's$15,00$120,00


Dang, I’m glad I quit smoking a long time ago. That’s a lot of $


----------



## Milkman

GreasyB in YYC said:


> Dang, I’m glad I quit smoking a long time ago. That’s a lot of $


I'm sure there are less expensive alternatives, but the cheapest carton I see is $120. $120 X 2 + $20 = $260.

I wouldn't know really. Nobody in our home has purchased smokes since....'94?


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> I'm sure there are less expensive alternatives


I buy mine at a Six Nations smoke shack for $20/carton.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I buy mine at a Six Nations smoke shack for $20/carton.
> View attachment 417242



Really? $20 compared to $120. Grey market? How do they compare wirth the name brands?


----------



## laristotle

No sin taxes at the rez.


----------



## MarkM

Lotsa cheap Rez smokes where I work, sometimes I will partake if I am offered one. I find them really harsh and makes me not want to smoke again!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

MarkM said:


> I find them really harsh and makes me not want to smoke again!


Funny how pencil sharpener shavings and used insulation will do that to you, huh?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

You guys cant even talk about rez cigs without saying something stupid. I search out "Rez" here and its always the same guys.
Is this a forum to talk freely shit about Natives and their tiny scraps of land and what happens there?
Dont like something dont need to cone to Guitarscanada and say some assinine BS just because you think no one here will call you out out on it.


----------



## JRtele

Thunderboy1975 said:


> You guys cant even talk about rez cigs without saying something stupid. I search out "Rez" here and its always the same guys.
> Is this a forum to talk freely shit about Natives and their tiny scraps of land and what happens there?
> Dont like something dont need to cone to Guitarscanada and say some assinine BS just because you think no one here will call you out out on it.


I don’t mean to be insensitive but having re-read the thread didn’t find where anyone is talking in a disparaging manner about Natives, or reservations.

Yes members are questioning the economics and potential value of the cigarette bartering market (usually reserved for prison populations) and questioning the quality of tobacco that come bulk in a grocery bag, but I would propose the argument stands whether purchased on a reservation or downtown Toronto in a similar packaging.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

JRtele said:


> I don’t mean to be insensitive but having re-read the thread didn’t find where anyone is talking in a disparaging manner about Natives, or reservations.
> 
> Yes members are questioning the economics and potential value of the cigarette bartering market (usually reserved for prison populations) and questioning the quality of tobacco that come bulk in a grocery bag, but I would propose the argument stands whether purchased on a reservation or downtown Toronto in a similar packaging.


If the comment was about my reply, then @JRtele is correct. I was commenting on black market goods selling at 15% of market value. I make the same comments about counterfeit guitars being made out of cardboard, spray-foam, and wood veneer. I also make comments about hillbillies that have tried to trade me home-made dune buggies for a Custom Shop Les Paul (yes, that really happened).


----------



## MarkM

Well I apologize if I have insulted you in any manner, wasn’t my intention. Maybe these First Nation fellows that share these with me just like strong cigarettes? Taught never to question when someone reaches out to share what they have. Maybe if I was a smoker still I wouldn’t find them that strong?.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Thunderboy1975 said:


> You guys cant even talk about rez cigs without saying something stupid. I search out "Rez" here and its always the same guys.
> Is this a forum to talk freely shit about Natives and their tiny scraps of land and what happens there?
> Dont like something dont need to cone to Guitarscanada and say some assinine BS just because you think no one here will call you out out on it.


Dude you are the last person that should be complaining about people posting asinine bullshit or people saying something stupid. Or are you just upset that someone is entering your realm? Lighten up.


----------



## elburnando

I thought these sort of went away due to the fines involved? I guess not. 
A dispatcher at a company I used to work for would drive out to Shannonville and load the car full of bags, and resell them for double the price or more. She was caught by the OPP one day right as she pulled out of the place with a minivan full of bags. I don't remember the exact fine, but It was something in the area of $30,000, which they garnished her wages for. 
I heard they had lowered the fines now, as most of the sellers were shut down, and people were just not paying them. I dunno though, I quit smoking last year.


----------



## BlueRocker

Get it quick


----------



## silvertonebetty

The best description for a soul food pedal


----------



## JBFairthorne

When was that pedal EVER $157 new?


----------



## elburnando

JBFairthorne said:


> When was that pedal EVER $157 new?


Australian Dollars maybe?


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> When was that pedal EVER $157 new?


----------



## elburnando

I guess it costed him that much when you throw in the extra fees and shipping. But in a shop used, I've seen them for $70, along with the Big Muff Pi and Russians. I'm surprised he didn't add in the bank transaction fee to that total.


----------



## Verne

Maybe he used L&M gear hunter to price it? Not the original price mind you.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> Maybe he used L&M gear hunter to price it? Not the original price mind you.
> 
> View attachment 419302


I have mine for $90 , just trying to get my money back 😂


----------



## BGood

Oups ,,, error code BGood


----------



## silvertonebetty

BGood said:


> Oups ,,, error code BGood


Lol , atleast everyone had a good laugh at the description I did for soul food. $90 because I just want my cash back and I went off of both McQuade and reverb prices . Although most of reverb is out there $130 before taxes! That’s steep my McQuade has nothing that’s why I have the $150 because they’d need to buy and be shipped. Also they have this stupid stocking fee you have to pay when your order stuff in store.


----------



## BlueRocker

silvertonebetty said:


> Also they have this stupid stocking fee you have to pay when your order stuff in store.


Do you mean a deposit, or are they charging something new?


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> Do you mean a deposit, or are they charging something new?


Nope not deposited but a stocking fee , same thing if you return something to them


----------



## BGood

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol , atleast everyone had a good laugh at the description I did for soul food. $90 because I just want my cash back and I went off of both McQuade and reverb prices . Although most of reverb is out there $130 before taxes! That’s steep my McQuade has nothing that’s why I have the $150 because they’d need to buy and be shipped. Also they have this stupid stocking fee you have to pay when your order stuff in store.


I wasn't quoting you. I just misinterpreted a WTF ad out there on the world wide web.


----------



## silvertonebetty

BGood said:


> I wasn't quoting you. I just misinterpreted a WTF ad out there on the world wide web.


Oh lol


----------



## elburnando

silvertonebetty said:


> I have mine for $90 , just trying to get my money back 😂


Lol, this your pedal? I admire that description!


----------



## silvertonebetty

elburnando said:


> Lol, this your pedal? I admire that description!


Sure Is. All my adds sound like that, like I’m trying to sell a used car lol


----------



## oldjoat

only used by a little old lady at church on sundays ?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I was going to say something assine and quote @JBFairthorne. But that would be assine. Seems guys who dont even buy guitars are kinda kooky and loose tongued. Who know who you are.


----------



## laristotle

oldjoat said:


> only used by a little old lady at church on sundays ?


----------



## silvertonebetty

oldjoat said:


> only used by a little old lady at church on sundays ?


Just about the truth


----------



## elburnando

laristotle said:


>


Some guys just love putting on a dress..


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Was offered this for my strymon mobius 
Why would I want 4x12 ? Ok who doesn’t want a 4x12 ? But I’m in an apartment lol


----------



## JRtele

what a steal, considering a 4 pack is $27 on amazon. These will certainly only increase in value. 










3 packs of Ernie Ball Super Slinky Guitar Strings on Kijiji 3 packs of Ernie Ball Super Slinky Guitar Strings | Guitars | Pembroke | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

He's lowered his price to $15.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> He's lowered his price to $15.


He can keep his Ernie ballsack set of strings


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> He's lowered his price to $15.


Now it isnt nearly as funny. For shame.


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> He can keep his Ernie ballsack set of strings


I have been using those strings for about 35 years. What ballsack strings do you use?


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> I have been using those strings for about 35 years. What ballsack strings do you use?


I don’t like the feel of I use flat wound Chrome


----------



## BGood

It is very very sad, 48% of adult Canadians have literacy skills that fall below a high school level.

But it could have been worst, he could have asked for $3 915


----------



## BlueRocker

I thought this was a joke when I saw it in the L&M Flyer today


----------



## elburnando

BlueRocker said:


> I thought this was a joke when I saw it in the L&M Flyer today
> 
> View attachment 420035


No, that's correct. $360 over other retailers, but you get a bonus $50 gift card. Well worth it IMO!


----------



## silvertonebetty

elburnando said:


> No, that's correct. $360 over other retailers, but you get a bonus $50 gift card. Well worth it IMO!


----------



## BlueRocker

I'm trying to decide which seller is smoking the most crack - the one with the $2400 Robot Studio, or the disassembled studio with a repaired headstock and aftermarket case for $1295 (and $195 shipping from Winnipeg). I guess I should list my R9 for $19,000?

Broken headstock boy wins - here's the listing if you want to buy it Gibson Les Paul Studio 1998 Ebony | Reverb


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I want to say shit about asking prices all the time but....sold a Git for $2200 last year now theyre listing here for 5k+ now 😡 😆.


----------



## silvertonebetty

a random message on Facebook


----------



## JRtele

If Only I was in Toronto, this one would be sitting with the other 2 unused I have in a drawer right now.

Gibson Leather Guitar Strap on Kijiji Gibson Leather Guitar Strap | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

I bought that same strap at a yard sale a few years back for $8.
Talked the seller down from $10.


----------



## elburnando

JRtele said:


> If Only I was in Toronto, this one would be sitting with the other 2 unused I have in a drawer right now.
> 
> Gibson Leather Guitar Strap on Kijiji Gibson Leather Guitar Strap | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 420657


Jeez, wonder what he would want for the guitar


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> I bought that same strap at a yard sale a few years back for $8.
> Talked the seller down from $10.


You got scammed.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I have a piece of gear on kijiji for $99. Guy asks if my “cashless payment” includes PayPal. Tell him I don’t have a PayPal account so just etransfer.

Says he’ll have to figure something out, alluding to trying to get the money together. Was he going to finance it using PayPal?


----------



## elburnando

2manyGuitars said:


> I have a piece of gear on kijiji for $99. Guy asks if my “cashless payment” includes PayPal. Tell him I don’t have a PayPal account so just etransfer.
> 
> Says he’ll have to figure something out, alluding to trying to get the money together. Was he going to finance it using PayPal?


Lol that's what I would think. Or he has funds in his PayPal account that he can't cash out quickly. But IIRC it's pretty much instant now


----------



## 2manyGuitars

elburnando said:


> Lol that's what I would think. Or he has funds in his PayPal account that he can't cash out quickly. But IIRC it's pretty much instant now


Spoiler alert - I have a PayPal account but haven’t used it in years because...

Fuck PayPal. 👍


----------



## elburnando

2manyGuitars said:


> Spoiler alert - I have a PayPal account but haven’t used it in years because...
> 
> Fuck PayPal. 👍


I actually don't mind PayPal so much. It has decent protection for buyers and sellers now. Also, I sell online as part of my business and it attracts more buyers. But it's not for everyone of course.
Also, I looked into it and PayPal allows interest-free installments of 4 or 8 bi-weekly payments for purchases of less than $99. So if he offers to pay you $98.99 through PayPal that's what he's trying to do. If it were me, I'd say $110 to cover the fees.


----------



## elburnando

Gotta love these accurate Reverb condition descriptions


----------



## BlueRocker

Anyone want to take a shot at translating this, I don't speak idiot

Epiphone 1959 Les Paul copy | Guitars | Grande Prairie | Kijiji


----------



## Verne

"sound grate"
Like where your ability to form sentence structure went after you started typing, right through a grater. OUCH !!!


----------



## elburnando

This is one that just shocks me. For 
$5-700 more, they could have gotten the same guitar, but a nice, mint condition example.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

elburnando said:


> This is one that just shocks me. For
> $5-700 more, they could have gotten the same guitar, but a nice, mint condition example.


And for a little less than $2000 more, you can get this...


----------



## elburnando

2manyGuitars said:


> And for a little less than $2000 more, you can get this...
> View attachment 421331


I like that colour!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

elburnando said:


> I like that colour!


Blue Les Pauls are normally a _really_ tough sell.
My guess is even at $2500, that one might sit. There’s no way in hell he’s going to get anywhere near $4k.


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> Anyone want to take a shot at translating this, I don't speak idiot
> 
> Epiphone 1959 Les Paul copy | Guitars | Grande Prairie | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 421269


Let me try. As a people manger, you need to keep up to speed on other languages. My “Idiot” is a little rusty, but… my comments in parentheses. 
For sale (a comma, perhaps a semi colon here) Joe Bonamassa Lazarus copy Made in China. (Good use of punctuation) The Pickup’s have been up graded (upgraded) to Gibson Custom shop 1959 Burst Bucker replica humbucker (a period here) (should be a capital “I”) installed by Gibson guitar tech (period) I have the original pickups they will go with. (The purchase??) Sounds grate (great = awesome) 
I bought it during Covid to help pass the time a way (away) I have $1300.00 invested asking $900 firm

I think that’s it.


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> Let me try. As a people manger, you need to keep up to speed on other languages. My “Idiot” is a little rusty, but… my comments in parentheses.
> For sale (a comma, perhaps a semi colon here) Joe Bonamassa Lazarus copy Made in China. (Good use of punctuation) The Pickup’s have been up graded (upgraded) to Gibson Custom shop 1959 Burst Bucker replica humbucker (a period here) (should be a capital “I”) installed by Gibson guitar tech (period) I have the original pickups they will go with. (The purchase??) Sounds grate (great = awesome)
> I bought it during Covid to help pass the time a way (away) I have $1300.00 invested asking $900 firm
> 
> I think that’s it.


So a Joe Bonamasa Lasarus made by Epiphone is a copy. Is this guitar a copy of an Epiphone Joe Bonamasa Lasarus?


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> So a Joe Bonamasa Lasarus made by Epiphone is a copy. Is this guitar a copy of an Epiphone Joe Bonamasa Lasarus?


One of those that think every Epiphone is a copy of something.


----------



## elburnando

BGood said:


> One of those that think every Epiphone is a copy of something.


Well, they pretty much are. They may have a few exclusive models, but everything else, right down to the model name is a direct copy of Gibson. Sorry, "Inspired by Gibson"


----------



## isoneedacoffee

You've been dreaming of owning a signed guitar your whole life, and you encounter this. Yes it's SIGNED!








Signed !!! Epiphone DR-100 Acoustic Guitar | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Signed !!! Epiphone DR-100 Acoustic Guitar Epiphone's Most Popular and Affordable Acoustic Signed !!! Epiphone DR-100 Acoustic Guitar I can include soft case for extra 35$ Light hard case for extra 50 $ Or heavy duty hard case for extra 70$




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BGood

elburnando said:


> Well, they pretty much are. They may have a few exclusive models, but everything else, right down to the model name is a direct copy of Gibson. Sorry, "Inspired by Gibson"


How is a Les Paul built by a Gibson owned factory a copy of a Les Paul build by another Gibson owned factory ?


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> So a Joe Bonamasa Lasarus made by Epiphone is a copy. Is this guitar a copy of an Epiphone Joe Bonamasa Lasarus?


I never said I was fluent in “Idiot”.


----------



## SWLABR

isoneedacoffee said:


> You've been dreaming of owning a signed guitar your whole life, and you encounter this. Yes it's SIGNED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signed !!! Epiphone DR-100 Acoustic Guitar | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Signed !!! Epiphone DR-100 Acoustic Guitar Epiphone's Most Popular and Affordable Acoustic Signed !!! Epiphone DR-100 Acoustic Guitar I can include soft case for extra 35$ Light hard case for extra 50 $ Or heavy duty hard case for extra 70$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Signed by who? His graduating high school class? 
Ya know… this could be a low investment gamble. What if someone in his graduating class became famous? You’d have a signed piece of memorabilia that dates back pre-fame.


----------



## elburnando

BGood said:


> How is a Les Paul built by a Gibson owned factory a copy of a Les Paul build by another Gibson owned factory ?


I see your point, but IMO Gibson made the LP before Epiphone started making them, and they are not made to the same specs/standards. Also, Epiphone is a seperate brand whether or not they are owned by Gibson.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> Let me try. As a people manger, you need to keep up to speed on other languages. My “Idiot” is a little rusty, but… my comments in parentheses.
> For sale (a comma, perhaps a semi colon here) Joe Bonamassa Lazarus copy Made in China. (Good use of punctuation) The Pickup’s have been up graded (upgraded) to Gibson Custom shop 1959 Burst Bucker replica humbucker (a period here) (should be a capital “I”) installed by Gibson guitar tech (period) I have the original pickups they will go with. (The purchase??) Sounds grate (great = awesome)
> I bought it during Covid to help pass the time a way (away) I have $1300.00 invested asking $900 firm
> 
> I think that’s it.


Well done. I _will_ add one thing though...

“Pickup’s” actually means “pickup is”. An apostrophe is NOT for plural. _Soooooo_ many people make that mistake.


----------



## Doug Gifford

2manyGuitars said:


> Well done. I _will_ add one thing though...
> 
> “Pickup’s” actually means “pickup is”. An apostrophe is NOT for plural. _Soooooo_ many people make that mistake.


Glad you caught that. I was lying awake last night wondering if I should head downstairs and correct it myself.


----------



## BlueRocker

BGood said:


> One of those that think every Epiphone is a copy of something.


An Epiphone Les Paul is the definition of a copy. Likewise, a Gibson Casino would be a copy. I'm not Epiphone bashing here.


----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> Well done. I _will_ add one thing though...
> 
> “Pickup’s” actually means “pickup is”. An apostrophe is NOT for plural. _Soooooo_ many people make that mistake.


Good catch.


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> An Epiphone Les Paul is the definition of a copy. Likewise, a Gibson Casino would be a copy. I'm not Epiphone bashing here.


Not saying anybody is bashing. It does say Les Paul on an Epiphone headstock, not Les Paul Copy. So to me it is simply ... a Les Paul. It's like, is a blinged up Gibson LP more a LP than a Tribute or a Special ?
Semantics ...



2manyGuitars said:


> Well done. I _will_ add one thing though...
> 
> “Pickup’s” actually means “pickup is”. An apostrophe is NOT for plural. _Soooooo_ many people make that mistake.


A bit like this, eh ?


----------



## BlueRocker

Get your EVH Les Paul here!
For Sale 2010 Gibson Les Paul Studio with EVH Paint Job | Guitars | Miramichi | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> Get your EVH Les Paul here!
> For Sale 2010 Gibson Les Paul Studio with EVH Paint Job | Guitars | Miramichi | Kijiji
> 
> 
> View attachment 421447


M’eh…
No Floyd Rose.

Pass!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Most Epi’s are effectively licensed copies. End of story. There are a few models that are exclusively Epi’s though.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Petunia

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





"Serious inquiries from discerning guitar enthusiasts only please" . I tried to inquire about one of this guy's guitars a while ago and he made it about as difficult as possible to get any info... guess I'm not discerning enough


----------



## Farmboyjo

Man - this guy sounds like quite the pleasure. I would expect 'Discerning guitar enthusiasts' include pretty much anybody searching guitars on Kijiji. We just may all have different tastes. He made a parts guitar for $1300, and can list off a bunch of parts... So? I've done that. Just because my ear can't tell the difference between a PIO cap and a Chinese one doesn't mean I'm not interested in your guitar and might want to buy it. 🤙


----------



## BGood

Why buy a new one when you can get a used one for $21 more ?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I 


BlueRocker said:


> Anyone want to take a shot at translating this, I don't speak idiot
> 
> Epiphone 1959 Les Paul copy | Guitars | Grande Prairie | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 421269


understand as it sounds like something my brother would write.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## JBFairthorne

Nothing wrong with misreading an ad. I’ve done it. You’ve done it. At least he acknowledged his error.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Nothing wrong with misreading an ad. I’ve done it. You’ve done it. At least he acknowledged his error.


Oh I told him the difference , but sadly I’ve dealt with him before. He never shows


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Nothing wrong with misreading an ad. I’ve done it. You’ve done it. At least he acknowledged his error.


Actually to be honest it kind of shocked me . I’ve done worse lol 😂 I offered $300 for country gentleman when I was first getting into guitar 😂


----------



## BlueRocker

Boutique Chibson
Gibson Les Paul Replica - With Upgrades! | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## BlueRocker

Get this "deal" quick! Looks like a 2018 Les Paul Faded
1978 Gibson Les Paul very good shape and hard shell case. $3800. | String | Sault Ste. Marie | Kijiji


----------



## BGood

They're on fire this morning !


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## silvertonebetty

What an amazing offer!


----------



## BGood

Wanna play roulette ? No description whatsoever of what's in there.
Lot of about 60pcs or more electric and acoustic guitars. Amps approximately more than 45 pcs. more | Reverb


----------



## BGood

It's written on the amp in your photo. Not Valvetronix ... Valvestate. Is it so hard ?


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## WinnipegTechGuy

Petunia said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Serious inquiries from discerning guitar enthusiasts only please" . I tried to inquire about one of this guy's guitars a while ago and he made it about as difficult as possible to get any info... guess I'm not discerning enough


Although his work could be good, isn't this fraud ? His own ad makes it clear that it is not a Fender Esquire, and the fact that it says that is because he himself put it on there.


----------



## Verne

$450 for a new guitar in box. The picture posted is the one in the ad..................NOTHING!!









Guitar | Guitars | London | Kijiji


Brand new in box




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## JRtele

silvertonebetty said:


> What an amazing offer!
> View attachment 421729


25% off asking, yea guy must be smoking crack. What an asshole. The gull of some people. Must be a millennial. 
Get his number so we can arrange a meet up to tar and feather him.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JRtele said:


> 25% off asking, yea guy must be smoking crack. What an asshole. The gull of some people. Must be a millennial.
> Get his number so we can arrange a meet up to tar and feather him.


Must be 😂 expect everything for nothing


----------



## Verne

Epi SG Special model $650?!?!?! facebook ad What the feck was this guy smoking/snorting/eating to come up with $650 for this??? HOLY!!





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I guess a modded, dinged up, ‘98 American Standard Tele goes for $1400 now?


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> I guess a modded, dinged up, ‘98 American Standard Tele goes for $1400 now?


It's vintage, and has had mojo applied.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> ...and has had mojo applied.


How do I check for that? With a black light?


----------



## BGood

2manyGuitars said:


> How do I check for that? With a black light?


Lick it, mojo is tasty.


----------



## Guncho

I asked if I could buy just one.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Epi SG Special model $650?!?!?! facebook ad What the feck was this guy smoking/snorting/eating to come up with $650 for this??? HOLY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်
> 
> 
> သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 422550
> View attachment 422551
> View attachment 422552


He's asking that because it's an SG. No other reason. I'd be willing to bet he does not play. (I could be wrong). 

About a year ago I get a phone call from a buddy. (He plays, has some nice guitars, but doesn't really know anything beyond his own gear) He says, "I'm with so and so, at his new place. We just found an SG left behind by the old tenants. It could be for sale. Want first dibs?". 
Me: An SG? What model? 
Him: I don't know. An SG. 
M: flip it over... does it have a set neck or bolt on? 
H: bolt on. 
M: pass. 
H: why?? 
M: I can get a brand new one at L&M for about $250. 

You could hear the air leave his lungs... they thought they found a "closet keeper". 

That's my guess.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I saw an ad for an go cart and it’s a freaking lawnmower!


----------



## elburnando

Here it is, deal of a lifetime. All I can say is it better come with one hell of a stand.


----------



## Verne

WTF is wrong with people?!? He must hang out with the guy I posted with the SG Special. Special is the word I'd use for sure!!!


----------



## elburnando

Verne said:


> WTF is wrong with people?!? He must hang out with the guy I posted with the SG Special. Special is the word I'd use for sure!!!


It's unreal. Do they think people don't look this stuff up? What really confuses me, though, is what the hell fender amp is he selling for $40 if he wants $850 for this?


----------



## BlueRocker

Maybe the $40 Fender amp is a Deluxe Reverb


----------



## elburnando

BlueRocker said:


> Maybe the $40 Fender amp is a Deluxe Reverb


One of those cigarette pack-sized ones?


----------



## Verne

elburnando said:


> One of those cigarette pack-sized ones?


A picture cut out of a L&M catalogue. With his pricing and thinking, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> I saw an ad for an go cart and it’s a freaking lawnmower!


My bride’s go cart is a zero turn lawnmower too!


----------



## BlueRocker

I guess Reverb has changed the definition of "Used - Very Good" to include ugly staining of the finish.
Gibson Les Paul Junior 2011 Pelham Blue | Reverb


----------



## Verne

Maybe it's posted on a colour blind monitor. People's descriptions baffle me. I've seen things that are well used marked "excellent" in an ad. WTF?!? Almost looks like a burn mark. 

My opinion, but that is an ugly ass pickguard.


----------



## elburnando

BlueRocker said:


> I guess Reverb has changed the definition of "Used - Very Good" to include ugly staining of the finish.
> Gibson Les Paul Junior 2011 Pelham Blue | Reverb
> 
> View attachment 423305


I've seen 2 different LPs, both with glued headstock(not full repairs, just glued and set) described as Excellent, and Very Good. Then there was one that had a huge dent in the front, and a large gap where the body separated, listed as "new, B-Stock".


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> I guess Reverb has changed the definition of "Used - Very Good" to include ugly staining of the finish.
> Gibson Les Paul Junior 2011 Pelham Blue | Reverb
> 
> View attachment 423305


I wanted one of those when they came out but they were US only. I think they were $750us new and for the next few years, if you were patient, you could find used ones for around $500us.


----------



## 1SweetRide

BlueRocker said:


> I guess Reverb has changed the definition of "Used - Very Good" to include ugly staining of the finish.
> Gibson Les Paul Junior 2011 Pelham Blue | Reverb
> 
> View attachment 423305


Pretty sure that would wipe off with toilet paper.


----------



## elburnando

Heres another glued headstock, listed as Very good.


----------



## BlueRocker

Looks like 67 minutes of play time to me. That was as long as the dude could stomach the finish. Looks like $2900 is the new $2100

Gibson les paul traditional | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> Looks like 67 minutes of play time to me. That was as long as the dude could stomach the finish. Looks like $2900 is the new $2100
> 
> Gibson les paul traditional | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> 
> View attachment 423914


Yuck! I hate tomato soup.


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> Yuck! I hate tomato soup.


But could you beat the 67 minute record? I could barely stand to look at it long enough to take the screenshot.


----------



## SWLABR

That's a new one... never seen "Museum Condition" before. 

Has he ever been to a museum???


----------



## SWLABR

Um….
70's AVRI Fender Stratocaster on Kijiji 70's AVRI Fender Stratocaster | Guitars | Cambridge | Kijiji

“AVRI”. As in, American Vintage Reissue. Or did someone change that acronym?









Three bolt changed to four bolt… why??


----------



## BGood

SWLABR said:


> Um….
> 70's AVRI Fender Stratocaster on Kijiji 70's AVRI Fender Stratocaster | Guitars | Cambridge | Kijiji
> 
> “AVRI”. As in, American Vintage Reissue. Or did someone change that acronym?
> 
> View attachment 424171
> 
> Three bolt changed to four bolt… why??
> View attachment 424172


Looks like it was Vintagered alright.


----------



## elburnando

Hmm, this is selling a little cheaper than the rest of them. Any guess what he may be hiding?


----------



## elburnando

That's the only pic he shows of the headstock. And what's with the play-dough?


----------



## elburnando

He just sent me this pic, and this looks like a crack to me, but he's not showing it well and looks like he photoshopped it.


----------



## Verne

$7500 for a guitar that he can't take off the "decorative" bandana to take pictures?? I'd be asking for proof of no break. What an absolutely stupid idea for advertising anything, except maybe a bandana or scarf. Just wow.


----------



## elburnando

yeah absolutely. I Sent him this back, ill upsdate with his reply.


----------



## elburnando

SWLABR said:


> Um….
> 70's AVRI Fender Stratocaster on Kijiji 70's AVRI Fender Stratocaster | Guitars | Cambridge | Kijiji
> 
> “AVRI”. As in, American Vintage Reissue. Or did someone change that acronym?
> 
> View attachment 424171
> 
> Three bolt changed to four bolt… why??
> View attachment 424172


When I clicked rhe link to the listing, this is the ad that was showing below it. Thought is was pretty ironic


----------



## elburnando

Verne said:


> $7500 for a guitar that he can't take off the "decorative" bandana to take pictures?? I'd be asking for proof of no break. What an absolutely stupid idea for advertising anything, except maybe a bandana or scarf. Just wow.


Absolutely. And his pic looks photoshopped. The blur seems to change the lines on the back of the neck. And I'd say that brown tar shit he put on the front is likely covering a long crack.


----------



## Verne

I would not bet against you @elburnando


----------



## Mark Brown

Forget if it is broken or not.... I really want to know, as you said, what that amorphous brown spot is on the front.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> Forget if it is broken or not.... I really want to know, as you said, what that amorphous brown spot is on the front.


Me too!


----------



## BlueRocker

Links are always helpful

Gibson 345 1964 / 2016 | Reverb

The entirety of the description for a $7000 guitar with a rubber turd on the headstock is "My beloved 1964 gibson 345 with its beautiful rare finish."


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Links are always helpful
> 
> Gibson 345 1964 / 2016 | Reverb
> 
> The entirety of the description for a $7000 guitar with a rubber turd on the headstock is "My beloved 1964 gibson 345 with its beautiful rare finish."


Item sold as described as well...
So I guess if it isnt my beloved I can return it?

Or if you don't describe it no one can?


----------



## elburnando

BlueRocker said:


> Links are always helpful
> 
> Gibson 345 1964 / 2016 | Reverb
> 
> The entirety of the description for a $7000 guitar with a rubber turd on the headstock is "My beloved 1964 gibson 345 with its beautiful rare finish."


Yeah, never seen a "finish" on a headstock though. 

He hasn't messaged back. Guarantee this is a break he's poorly trying to hide.


----------



## Verne

If he sold it without disclosing a break, would Reverb not stick their fist up his ass when the buyer loses his justifiable shit?!? I've only bought one thing ever on Reveb, and it was an 8 connection ribbon for $5 so I wasn't concerned about a return/refund policy.


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> If he sold it without disclosing a break, would Reverb not stick their fist up his ass when the buyer loses his justifiable shit?!? I've only bought one thing ever on Reveb, and it was an 8 connection ribbon for $5 so I wasn't concerned about a return/refund policy.


If he never says in messages it is a break, or in the description and it isnt ever mentioned.... then is it as described?


----------



## elburnando

Verne said:


> If he sold it without disclosing a break, would Reverb not stick their fist up his ass when the buyer loses his justifiable shit?!? I've only bought one thing ever on Reveb, and it was an 8 connection ribbon for $5 so I wasn't concerned about a return/refund policy.


Yeah, you can request a return if it isn't as described. This guy has zero history though, and probably doesn't realize that.


----------



## Verne

This is why buying guitars online without turning it over in my hands is something I shy away from big time. If I were spending $7500 on a guitar, for me anyway, that is a HUGE purchase I'll likely ever do once. I'd be soooooo let down for a douche to essentially scam me with questionable practices.


----------



## elburnando

I can't believe it sold. Hopefully someone doesn't get stuck with a repaired one.


----------



## knight_yyz

Not on Kijiji but ebay. this is effing ridiculous. Made in USSR and only cost 80 cents each if you know where to look.


----------



## elburnando

knight_yyz said:


> Not on Kijiji but ebay. this is effing ridiculous. Made in USSR and only cost 80 cents each if you know where to look.
> 
> View attachment 424501


Didn't you see? There's 2 of them. That's a steal!


----------



## Verne

American made as well. Obviously it's quality being purchased.


----------



## elburnando

Verne said:


> American made as well. Obviously it's quality being purchased.


Yeah exactly! This is a bargain.


----------



## knight_yyz

If thats what you guys think then I'm selling harnesses starting at 200 CDN and up


----------



## BlueRocker

Here's a free one for you


----------



## BlueRocker

Kijiji fail today, unless this guy joined in 1970


----------



## BlueRocker

If you're ever wondering if you've made poor choices in your life, just check your active Kijiji ads.....

Original oil painting of Dutch Mason | Other | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

Epiphone Les Paul Custom with Special Effect $2,500








_And Special Effect is that it’s a smoker has smoke cartridges which u can turn it on and guitar starts to smoke. _


----------



## BlueRocker

laristotle said:


> _And Special Effect is that it’s a smoker has smoke cartridges which u can turn it on and guitar starts to smoke. _


So seriously, would anyone not shooting a music video want this?


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> So seriously, would anyone not shooting a music video want this?


Or a Kiss cover band.


----------



## BlueRocker

BlueRocker said:


> Looks like 67 minutes of play time to me. That was as long as the dude could stomach the finish. Looks like $2900 is the new $2100
> 
> Gibson les paul traditional | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> 
> View attachment 423914


Reposted after going back in time, thus erasing 45 minutes of playing time.

2017 mint gibson les paul traditional | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Sorry to anyone who covers that finish but it is just disgusting..looks the cover art for 'tallicas Load album.


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> Reposted after going back in time, thus erasing 45 minutes of playing time.
> 
> 2017 mint gibson les paul traditional | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 424973


Next time it'll be a custom order, not built yet.


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> If you're ever wondering if you've made poor choices in your life, just check your active Kijiji ads.....
> 
> Original oil painting of Dutch Mason | Other | City of Halifax | Kijiji
> View attachment 424840


So what is suggested here, that you buy it to make reproductions and sell them without the artist's consent ?


----------



## BlueRocker

BGood said:


> So what is suggested here, that you buy it to make reproductions and sell them without the artist's consent ?


Seems to be the case. A complete misunderstanding of copyright law I would say.


----------



## BGood

Same as new from eBing China for $39.99

Epiphone Probucker Pickups and Wiring Harness | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

Fender Stratocaster " THE LEAF " $2500 OBO | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji


Hi , Folks testing the waters on a 1957 Strat Reissue,!! CUSTOM SIGNED LEAF GUITAR ... $2500 OBO ? Strummed / played 2 times EVER , Once by Mike Palermo of Mikes Music in Thorold and by ME... . I had it Custom painted by Mike Desjardins AMAZING artist.. Check out Airbrush Artist Mike Desjardins...




www.kijiji.ca












_Hi , Folks testing the waters on a 1957 Strat Reissue, CUSTOM SIGNED LEAF GUITAR ...*Trade Value $3000 ?* Will come up or Down on cash Depending on what you Have for TRADE"" Strummed / played 2 times EVER , Once by Mike Palermo of Mikes Music in Thorold and by ME... I won This BABY at Hard Rock cafe in the Skydome back in 1995-1997, can,t quite remember ?? ..A contest they ran for a year WIN THE GUITAR ABOVE THE BAR ...lol.. I had it Custom painted by Mike Desjardins AMAZING artist.. Of CUJO mask and all maple leaf ideas we could think of ...1 of a KIND , It is signed by CUJO , Wendel Clark, Darryl Sittler, Eric Lindros, ...Wanted to get all LEAF Living Captains, and Hall of Famers but my QUEST has run it,s course to OLD...Did some research on Guitar itself it is *a ST-57 Reissue , Serial # U033499 Made in Japan 1995- 1996 ??* . Also have a 1976 Fender F_80_12 ...12 string will be posting soon ..Contact if any ?? BEST OFFER or TRADE ...Ty _


----------



## BlueRocker

Another fake Gibson - like he had to point out it's Asian made - you can tell from about 60 feet I figure

Gibson Les Paul Replica - Like New, Asian Made | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji










If you're not up on such things, here's a comparison of the headstocks of this guitar vs a real Gibson Les Paul Custom


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Another fake Gibson - like he had to point out it's Asian made - you can tell from about 60 feet I figure
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Replica - Like New, Asian Made | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 425416
> 
> 
> If you're not up on such things, here's a comparison of the headstocks of this guitar vs a real Gibson Les Paul Custom
> 
> View attachment 425415


Obviously identical!

At least this idiot is only asking close to a logical value.... for the case that is.


----------



## BGood

And this is one of the images he shows ...









Guitare Epiphone 1961 SG Standard | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## BlueRocker

Epiphone Snow Falcon flying v guitar | Guitars | Bridgewater | Kijiji


----------



## BGood

No comment ...


----------



## BlueRocker

Me: I'm offering $XXX for your guitar

Six hours later Seller: I'll take $XXX + $100

20 seconds after sellers message Me: Where and when can I come check it out, please send an address and phone number.

Two hours later, me still waiting typing this crap on guitars Canada.


----------



## laristotle

$5 maybe








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




$150


----------



## BGood

He tried to hide the clownburst as best he could.


----------



## BlueRocker

BGood said:


> He tried to hide the clownburst as best he could.


It's a Symmetri-paul 9000.

Holy crap that's ugly.


----------



## BlueRocker

Rare replaceable headstock Gibson
Gibson guitar | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> Rare replaceable headstock Gibson
> Gibson guitar | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 426303


And he’s got 1 pic posted!! “Headstock has been replaced”. What?!?! The sound is 95% as good as my other Gibson guitars. What?!?!
I messaged him to ask for some clarity.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> $5 maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150
> View attachment 426253
> 
> 
> View attachment 426252


$150?!? The cardboard is mashed in so many places, the handle is broken, and I don’t think all the clasps work.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

SWLABR said:


> $150?!? The cardboard is mashed in so many places, the handle is broken, and I don’t think all the clasps work.


Probably make a few $300 guitar straps out of it🤣


----------



## BlueRocker

I'll bet you could get this for $1700

Gibson SG 70s Tribute | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## BlueRocker

I guess the illiterate are allowed to be musical too.

"Soft shell gig case" confuses me, it's the guitar equivalent of mixed tenses in a sentence. There are only hard shell cases, as Miriam Webster defines case (noun) as a box or receptacle for holding something. The case is not a lobster during molting season, it's either hard, or it's a bag.


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> I guess the illiterate are allowed to be musical too.
> 
> "Soft shell gig case" confuses me, it's the guitar equivalent of mixed tenses in a sentence. There are only hard shell cases, as Miriam Webster defines case (noun) as a box or receptacle for holding something. The case is not a lobster during molting season, it's either hard, or it's a bag.
> 
> View attachment 426623


How dare you attach your antiquated labels! 
It has the right to be both hard, and soft regardless of its actual physical properties!!


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> How dare you attach your antiquated labels!
> It has the right to be both hard, and soft regardless of its actual physical properties!!


I stand by my non-woke case analogy. Hard-shell case is redundant, like "wet water". And soft-shell case is just wrong. I'm writing my MP on this issue.


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> I'm writing my MP on this issue.


I thought you'd say that you'd be writing your Master Degree on this.


----------



## BGood

Let's see what he answers to my comment ...

This is NOT the 2020-2022 set neck LP special that sells for $609 new. Yours is a cheaper version of it with its bolt-on neck and 2 part Tune-O-Matic bridge. It very well may be exclusive to Canada, but still, it sold for only $299 new. I know, I own both.


----------



## BlueRocker

BGood said:


> I thought you'd say that you'd be writing your Master Degree on this.


I'll write him too.


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> I stand by my non-woke case analogy. Hard-shell case is redundant, like "wet water". And soft-shell case is just wrong. I'm writing my MP on this issue.


“OK Boomer!!” Ha, ha… 

Even though, I’m pretty sure you’re Gen-X. (Like me) 
My buddies father in law’s favourite joke (I use “joke” lightly) was answering the question “how’s the water?” With “wet”. 
The question didn’t even need to be directed at him!


----------



## laristotle

It's like one of those drink-box, water-bottle sorta things.


----------



## BGood

SWLABR said:


> My buddies father in law’s favourite joke (I use “joke” lightly) was answering the question “how’s the water?” With “wet”.
> The question didn’t even need to be directed at him!


What's commonly called a dad joke.


----------



## SWLABR

BGood said:


> What's commonly called a dad joke.


I’m the King of “dad jokes”. This was worse! Ha, ha…


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> How dare you attach your antiquated labels!
> It has the right to be both hard, and soft regardless of its actual physical properties!!


I identify as a road case.


----------



## BlueRocker

Cheater rings on a P90 SG with large pickguard, unique control and output jack layout, and a single potato cam photo - what could go wrong? I have no idea what this was/is?

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/nort...sg-with-p90s-the-real-vintage-ones/1625031635


----------



## bzrkrage

Kijidiot 
Wonder if those baseboard heaters kept the guitar nice and warm all winter….


----------



## elburnando

This guy is just fed up with your BS, even before you message him.


----------



## JRtele

That a great way to ensure you get flooded with requests for pictures


----------



## elburnando

JRtele said:


> That a great way to ensure you get flooded with requests for pictures


 "it's got scratches..but you can't see them. No pictures" he's been through this before


----------



## BGood

JRtele said:


> That a great way to ensure you get flooded with requests for pictures


Should we all ... ?


----------



## JRtele

BGood said:


> Should we all ... ?


Yes. Im just waiting on a link. I have so many questions. I can’t just “imagine” what a cavity looks like. 
pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## elburnando

I tried to find it again to post the link but it doesnt seem to be up any longer.


----------



## BlueRocker

I stand to be corrected, but I'm pretty sure that's not an oboe


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> I stand to be corrected, but I'm pretty sure that's not an oboe
> 
> View attachment 427157


Flight of the Bumblebee anyone??


----------



## JRtele

BlueRocker said:


> I stand to be corrected, but I'm pretty sure that's not an oboe
> 
> View attachment 427157


Please don’t assume that instrument’s identity.
Its 2022, not ok.


----------



## elburnando

This guy is surely hiding some real gems in that pile of junk. You have to come by to find em though!


----------



## elburnando




----------



## BlueRocker

Thank god for the illiterate. Thanks for posting, I feel superior now.


----------



## JRtele

Here’s a fun one.

American Fender Eric Clapton “Blackie”Tribute guitar on Kijiji American Fender Eric Clapton “Blackie”Tribute guitar | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji










Save yourself $10,000 from buying yourself an American standard and relic’ing yourself! It’s the exact same thing as the CS Blackie.


----------



## Mark Brown

JRtele said:


> Here’s a fun one.
> 
> American Fender Eric Clapton “Blackie”Tribute guitar on Kijiji American Fender Eric Clapton “Blackie”Tribute guitar | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 427278
> 
> 
> Save yourself $10,000 from buying yourself an American standard and relic’ing yourself! It’s the exact same thing as the CS Blackie.
> 
> View attachment 427279


WTF!

I have never seen one at or over 50K... unless he means Clapton's actual guitar?


----------



## elburnando

Mark Brown said:


> WTF!
> 
> I have never seen one at or over 50K... unless he means Clapton's actual guitar?


So this guy wants 11500 for his strat that he's beat to hell himself. I just have to message this guy


----------



## Mark Brown

elburnando said:


> So this guy wants 11500 for his strat that he's beat to hell himself. I just have to message this guy


I suppose I read his reply wrong too..


I've never seen another one that wasn't less than 50,000. So I guess the double negative means he hasn't seen on that is more than 50K. At least that checks out.

I'm still blown as to sort out why anyone thinks this is going to end well.


----------



## elburnando

Mark Brown said:


> I suppose I read his reply wrong too..
> 
> 
> I've never seen another one that wasn't less than 50,000. So I guess the double negative means he hasn't seen on that is more than 50K. At least that checks out.
> 
> I'm still blown as to sort out why anyone thinks this is going to end well.


Couldn't resist


----------



## Mark Brown

elburnando said:


> Couldn't resist
> View attachment 427363


That guy is really hung up on that 50K number. 

You have to go harder than that man, I just need to know more. Like, did Clapton at least come over and drag it along the sidewalk to get it that way? Then I might pay 1100 for it?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I’d be _REALLY_ curious to know what he traded for it if he thinks it’s worth anywhere near 11,500. 😂


----------



## Mark Brown

So, I got it from someone that got it in a trade deal... Gentlemen we are looking at Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon here.


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## BlueRocker

Too bad, I was looking for the V6 amp - it's got more torque


----------



## SWLABR

^^^ I just spit my coffee! 

When a mechanic sells music gear.


----------



## elburnando

Seems legit


----------



## BlueRocker

I'll take "Guitars that shouldn't exist" for $9500 Alex.
Gibson Kiefer Sutherland KS-336 | Reverb


----------



## SWLABR

elburnando said:


> Seems legit
> View attachment 427683


That’s a very interesting ad.

You know the rule about when you get pulled over by the COP’s?? Just answer the questions, don’t offer anything beyond that…
This ad screams “beyond that!”


----------



## elburnando

SWLABR said:


> That’s a very interesting ad.
> 
> You know the rule about when you get pulled over by the COP’s?? Just answer the questions, don’t offer anything beyond that…
> This ad screams “beyond that!”


Lol. I know if I were a scammer, the last thing I would be mentioning in a fake ad is "scammer". It's like when someone is lying to your face, and you can just stare at them, and they keep digging a deeper hole.


----------



## elburnando

BlueRocker said:


> I'll take "Guitars that shouldn't exist" for $9500 Alex.
> Gibson Kiefer Sutherland KS-336 | Reverb
> 
> View attachment 427695


Imagine a sales guy asking "yeah, we got CS stuff, what do you want, R9? Trini Lopez? Lucille?"
"Nah man, give me the gold Kiefer Sutherland"


----------



## JRtele

elburnando said:


> Imagine a sales guy asking "yeah, we got CS stuff, what do you want, R9? Trini Lopez? Lucille?"
> "Nah man, give me the gold Kiefer Sutherland"


What a waste, that would legitimately be a sweet guitar if they hadn’t ruined it with the KS label and price tag.


----------



## SWLABR

elburnando said:


> Imagine a sales guy asking "yeah, we got CS stuff, what do you want, R9? Trini Lopez? Lucille?"
> "Nah man, give me the gold Kiefer Sutherland"


Is it me, or does that sound dirty?

“Give me the Kiefer Sutherland”
“Are you sure, for an extra $5 you could get a Dirty Sanchez!”


----------



## JRtele

SWLABR said:


> Is it me, or does that sound dirty?
> 
> “Give me the Kiefer Sutherland”
> “Are you sure, for an extra $5 you could get a Dirty Sanchez!”


“How’s that blind date go?”
“Great, she gave me a Kiefer”


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> Is it me, or does that sound dirty?
> 
> “Give me the Kiefer Sutherland”
> “Are you sure, for an extra $5 you could get a Dirty Sanchez!”


Pure evil genius!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> You know the rule about when you get pulled over by the COP’s?? Just answer the questions, don’t offer anything beyond that…
> This ad screams “beyond that!”


----------



## elburnando

SWLABR said:


> Is it me, or does that sound dirty?
> 
> “Give me the Kiefer Sutherland”
> “Are you sure, for an extra $5 you could get a Dirty Sanchez!”


I'd rather that than the "Richard Gere".


----------



## SWLABR

elburnando said:


> I'd rather that than the "Richard Gere".
> View attachment 427792


That’s gotta be worth more than just an extra $5!


----------



## BGood




----------



## 2manyGuitars

BGood said:


>


If women don’t find you handsome…


----------



## Gene Machine

BlueRocker said:


> Gibson Les Paul Standard 50's | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijij
> 
> Here's the ad text:
> 
> _2020 Gibson Les Paul Standard 50's… _
> 
> Translation: I'd like to trade this guitar for one thats worth at least $1000 more than this one, without giving you any money in the process.


Maybe he’s just sick of someone trying to trade a US strat or faded SG straight over.


----------



## JRtele

Gene Machine said:


> Maybe he’s just sick of someone trying to trade a US strat or faded SG straight over.


Sure, but a little presumptuous to say “I have a (questionably) $3k guitar, only contact me if yours is in the $4-6k price range.


----------



## JRtele

I’ve actually made it a game when I have a guitar up saying open to trades and get lowball offers. 

For example, I had a Peavey Wolfgang up (ended up selling on reverb for $3,850 with shipping).

Guy offers a Korean PRS (value $1,500) as strait trade. 

I counteroffer a squire bullet for the PRS. 

When dude gets super offended I walk through price differences and get to enjoy his freak out that I offered him a trade where he would be losing $1,000 off value.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

JRtele said:


> I’ve actually made it a game when I have a guitar up saying open to trades and get lowball offers.
> 
> For example, I had a Peavey Wolfgang up (ended up selling on reverb for $3,850 with shipping).
> 
> Guy offers a Korean PRS (value $1,500) as strait trade.
> 
> I counteroffer a squire bullet for the PRS.
> 
> When dude gets super offended I walk through price differences and get to enjoy his freak out that I offered him a trade where he would be losing $1,000 off value.


Was his name Steeve? ...and yes, there are two E’s in his username.


----------



## elburnando

I've had a few were they don't just lowball, but they try to justify it. 
"Well your Les Paul's price is $3000, so you'd be lucky to get $2500. My box of pedals retails for $2485. So 8:30pm at the Tim's by my house?"
As though used pedals get full retail, mint LP is 40% less.
That's another thing, people saying "I'll meet you halfway" then when you check where they live, it's just down the street from the meeting place they chose, but an hour drive for me.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

elburnando said:


> I've had a few were they don't just lowball, but they try to justify it.
> "Well your Les Paul's price is $3000, so you'd be lucky to get $2500. My box of pedals retails for $2485. So 8:30pm at the Tim's by my house?"
> As though used pedals get full retail, mint LP is 40% less.
> That's another thing, people saying "I'll meet you halfway" then when you check where they live, it's just down the street from the meeting place they chose, but an hour drive for me.


So you can buy that Tele and we’ll meet halfway between Ottawa and Mississauga…

Brockville.


----------



## elburnando

2manyGuitars said:


> So you can buy that Tele and we’ll meet halfway between Ottawa and Mississauga…
> 
> Brockville.


Sure, wait for me😁


----------



## laristotle

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BlueRocker

Takes some big balls to ask double the value for your guitar (complete with nasty pickwear through the top), then post your mug all over the photos.

Gibson classic | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## JRtele

Holy shit his write up is incredible. I wonder if he’s heard of a “run-on sentence”. 
And agreed, bold move asking more than a used R6.


----------



## elburnando

JRtele said:


> Holy shit his write up is incredible. I wonder if he’s heard of a “run-on sentence”.
> And agreed, bold move asking more than a used R6.
> View attachment 429056


But the P90s are "on fire"! That's a deal in my book.

If this sells, hopefully he uses some of the money to take an English class.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

elburnando said:


> But the P90s are "on fire"! That's a deal in my book.
> 
> If this sells, hopefully he uses some of the money to take an English class.


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> Takes some big balls to ask double the value for your guitar (complete with nasty pickwear through the top), then post your mug all over the photos.
> 
> Gibson classic | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 429055


And ... he ... sold ... it ?


----------



## BlueRocker

Get your not a custom Les Paul Custom for just $1000, complete with stick-on pick holder
2000 Gibson L.P. | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## elburnando

It is a Custom. Didn't you see the Gold TRC?


----------



## BGood




----------



## elburnando

BGood said:


> View attachment 429399


I'd rather buy those Mirvish season tickets


----------



## Permanent Waves

The infamous Sara Lee, the most honest counterfeiter out there!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I thought $1500 was getting into ridiculous price territory for an American Standard. I guess I was wrong…


----------



## John123

This guy is bent!!


----------



## mhammer

No dog in this fight.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker

The drugs must be stronger in Ontario


----------



## laristotle




----------



## JRtele

laristotle said:


> View attachment 430779


Looks like a flawless replica to me. What headstock break?


----------



## laristotle

Fender Precision 69 Black over sunburst ultra heavy relic | Reverb


Ultra hebby relic!




reverb.com


----------



## Scott25

laristotle said:


> Fender Precision 69 Black over sunburst ultra heavy relic | Reverb
> 
> 
> Ultra hebby relic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 430784


This can not be serious! Looks like it was found at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## JRtele

laristotle said:


> Fender Precision 69 Black over sunburst ultra heavy relic | Reverb
> 
> 
> Ultra hebby relic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 430784


One picture for an $11k guitar eh?
I didn’t know you could relic just by holding over an open fire like a marshmallow


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> Fender Precision 69 Black over sunburst ultra heavy relic | Reverb
> 
> 
> Ultra hebby relic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 430784


Alternate reality where Jimi plays bass


----------



## laristotle




----------



## bzrkrage

“It’s farkin’ vintage man!”
Fender HRD 212


----------



## BlueRocker

Another Chibson, this time a 339. Aside from the misshapen body, what's wrong with this picture?

Chibson 339 Hollow Body Electric w/ Hardshell Case | Guitars | Brantford | Kijiji


----------



## JRtele

BlueRocker said:


> Another Chibson, this time a 339. Aside from the misshapen body, what's wrong with this picture?
> 
> Chibson 339 Hollow Body Electric w/ Hardshell Case | Guitars | Brantford | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 431088
> 
> View attachment 431090


That picture specifically with no control switch missing it’s non-gibson hex nut?

I like the inverted truss rod cover on other pictures. Nice flair.


----------



## BlueRocker

JRtele said:


> That picture specifically with no control switch missing it’s non-gibson hex nut?
> 
> I like the inverted truss rod cover on other pictures. Nice flair.


One of the pickups is installed upside down as well, and for some reason there are no strings.


----------



## tomee2

BlueRocker said:


> One of the pickups is installed upside down as well, and for some reason there are no strings.
> 
> View attachment 431112


Is it screws out or in? I always forget/dont notice. Upgraded pickups it says...
I hate to say it but I think I'd get fooled by that one as a fake. Maybe it's more obvious in person.


----------



## BlueRocker

tomee2 said:


> Is it screws out or in? I always forget/dont notice. Upgraded pickups it says...
> I hate to say it but I think I'd get fooled by that one as a fake. Maybe it's more obvious in person.


Screws out.

A real 339 has a mother of pearl Gibson logo. Those inlays are wrong and poorly done, and the "ears" look wrong to me.


----------



## BlueRocker

Negotiable - really? He's only asking $200 more than a new one with tax. Sire Larry Carlton L7 | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## tomee2

No comment


----------



## elburnando

This is a steal considering how rare he tells me it is.


----------



## BlueRocker

I've been looking for a way to use "peticular" in a sentence...

_*"My veterinarian was looking for a cat, but couldn't make up his mind. He was too PETICULAR"*_


----------



## SWLABR

tomee2 said:


> No comment
> View attachment 431295


Good God… how? I mean… HOW?!?!
“Fender USA” would suggest it’s a stock item. Do the rip off decals say that? I don’t know. 
the trees don’t look like they’ve ever lined up. But there are no “old holes”. 
So confused!!!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> Good God… how? I mean… HOW?!?!
> “Fender USA” would suggest it’s a stock item. Do the rip off decals say that? I don’t know.
> the trees don’t look like they’ve ever lined up. But there are no “old holes”.
> So confused!!!


Some models had staggered tuners so no string trees. Maybe tuners were swapped?


----------



## tomee2

SWLABR said:


> Good God… how? I mean… HOW?!?!
> “Fender USA” would suggest it’s a stock item. Do the rip off decals say that? I don’t know.
> the trees don’t look like they’ve ever lined up. But there are no “old holes”.
> So confused!!!


pretty sure it’s a Squier with a fender decal and whoever did it didn’t think much about where string trees need to go.


----------



## BlueRocker

It's Friday. Apparently this seller is not aware of the ability for people to use Google to expose their outrageous claims of the original price. Plus it's the worst clownburst you could imagine.

Epiphone Les Paul Ultra 2 II Electric Guitar + case and more! | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## elburnando

Also, notice what I typed in the search bar for this to pop up.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Glad he reduced it from $5000. And for that kind of money, at least you get a highly detailed description...

"Very rare"


----------



## elburnando

I'd say a 70s Epiphone LP is pretty damn rare


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Well this was an interesting exchange in response to one of my ads...


----------



## BGood

elburnando said:


> View attachment 432215
> 
> I'd say a 70s Epiphone LP is pretty damn rare


He obviously doesn't know what he has, no harm in that. And he's doing the right thing by asking for the right info. Did you give him an answer ?


----------



## elburnando

BGood said:


> He obviously doesn't know what he has, no harm in that. And he's doing the right thing by asking for the right info. Did you give him an answer ?


He recieved many answers from other members, ranging from sarcastic and mean to helpful.


----------



## John123

2manyGuitars said:


> Well this was an interesting exchange in response to one of my ads...
> View attachment 432333


lol...you took too long to respond!! At least you received an answer and weren't ghosted!


----------



## mhammer

Someone is trying to sell an entire pedalboard, as a package, on Ottawa Kijiji today, for $1500. I don't doubt that the individual pedals are decent,but pedalboards are such a personal thing, with preferences for this or that pedal, it seems unlikely that someone else's preferences would be one's own. I suspect the only likely buyer would be someone who assesses what they could flip the individual pedals for, and has the cash to buy the package. I suppose such persons exist.


----------



## BlueRocker

mhammer said:


> Someone is trying to sell an entire pedalboard, as a package, on Ottawa Kijiji today, for $1500. I don't doubt that the individual pedals are decent,but pedalboards are such a personal thing, with preferences for this or that pedal, it seems unlikely that someone else's preferences would be one's own. I suspect the only likely buyer would be someone who assesses what they could flip the individual pedals for, and has the cash to buy the package. I suppose such persons exist.


I did buy a full pedalboard once. A guy bought everything new, and sold it off three months later for about 30% of retail. There was almost $4000 worth of pedals, half had never been opened, and he had all the boxes. I kept a few, and traded the rest in to L&M. 

As a seller, I think it's dumb to even try to sell a whole board, unless you're willing to take a deep beating on the value of the pedals. Finding someone with the disposable cash to buy a big load of pedals AND finding someone that has your taste in pedals AND doesn't already own them is a long shot.


----------



## mhammer

BlueRocker said:


> I did buy a full pedalboard once. A guy bought everything new, and sold it off three months later for about 30% of retail. There was almost $4000 worth of pedals, half had never been opened, and he had all the boxes. I kept a few, and traded the rest in to L&M.
> 
> As a seller, I think it's dumb to even try to sell a whole board, unless you're willing to take a deep beating on the value of the pedals. Finding someone with the disposable cash to buy a big load of pedals AND finding someone that has your taste in pedals AND doesn't already own them is a long shot.


My point exactly.


----------



## BlueRocker

Now I need to go poo... I guess I sold mine too cheap.

Gibson Les Paul Deluxe Wine Red 1979 | Reverb


----------



## BlueRocker

How many words do you need to put in the ad before you get to "headstock repair"


----------



## 2manyGuitars

“One piece neck…”

Not anymore, sir.


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> “One piece neck…”
> 
> Not anymore, sir.


This is my favorite

_*"Cosmetically, this instrument is exceedingly clean and well cared for, with just a few tiny nicks, dents and faint finish scratches in the clear coat of the gloss on the body as a whole."*_


----------



## BGood

A Pre-Historic Gibson ... what is that ? A Gibson made before Gibson was Gibson ?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

He just figured everyone would stop reading as soon as they got to “good wood era” as there’s only 2 reactions...

A) Fuck _that_ guy!
B) Shut up and take my money!!


----------



## BlueRocker

BGood said:


> A Pre-Historic Gibson ... what is that ? A Gibson made before Gibson was Gibson ?



From Reverb:


----------



## BGood

Just a bit pompoussidy


----------



## Paul Running

BGood said:


> A Pre-Historic Gibson ... what is that ? A Gibson made before Gibson was Gibson ?


A true relic.


----------



## BGood

Really ?


----------



## elburnando

BGood said:


> Really ?
> View attachment 432560
> 
> 
> View attachment 432559


It's funny, I did a Google search and found no photos with that background. Usually when I use stock pics, I grab the first ones that pop up.


----------



## 5150EVH0515

This one is interesting….


----------



## BGood

elburnando said:


> It's funny, I did a Google search and found no photos with that background. Usually when I use stock pics, I grab the first ones that pop up.


Epiphone Zakk Wylde Les Paul Custom Bullseye Electric Guitar | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
Ask him a different question just to see what he'll come up with now. 
I flagged it but it's still up.


----------



## BlueRocker

BGood said:


> Epiphone Zakk Wylde Les Paul Custom Bullseye Electric Guitar | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> Ask him a different question just to see what he'll come up with now.
> I flagged it but it's still up.


----------



## mhammer

BGood said:


> A Pre-Historic Gibson ... what is that ? A Gibson made before Gibson was Gibson ?


Yes, but it's made out of stone and the pickguard is in the shape of a mammoth.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

The rug is back…


----------



## Verne

Somebody is really attached to their 1970s decor.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Verne said:


> Somebody is really attached to their 1970s decor.


Nah. He’s some kind of scammer that pops up on Ottawa kijiji from time to time.


----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> Glad he reduced it from $5000. And for that kind of money, at least you get a highly detailed description...
> 
> "Very rare"
> View attachment 431993


Look at the rust stains on the inside of the cover!!!!! 

"Very rare" as in, I rarely, if ever, change the strings.


----------



## SWLABR

elburnando said:


> View attachment 432215
> 
> I'd say a 70s Epiphone LP is pretty damn rare


Still has the original pickup stickers!!! That's gotta account for something! No?


----------



## laristotle

What's really rare is buying a 2002 guitar back in the 70's.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> What's really rare is buying a 2002 guitar back in the 70's.
> View attachment 432849


You never heard of DeLorean's before?!?


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> What's really rare is buying a 2002 guitar back in the 70's.


We all know how that happened...

"No, honey, that's not new, I've had it since the seventies."
🤞


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> You never heard of DeLorean's before?!?


Not in the 70's


----------



## BGood

One in a Million Epiphone Les Paul | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji








Oh yeah, that figured neck ...


----------



## Mark Brown

One of a million...
One In a million...

Semantics.

Do you suppose Epiphone made a million that year? I would doubt it, that seems like a lot of units of a single make/model in a production year. Maybe he meant all Epiphones. Who is to say.


----------



## BlueRocker

It is an interesting neck. I still can't wrap my head around the asking price of Epi Les Pauls these days. I wonder if they sell?


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> It is an interesting neck. I still can't wrap my head around the asking price of Epi Les Pauls these days. I wonder if they sell?


At the asked prices, I doubt it.


----------



## BGood

Epiphone Les Paul Limited Edition TV Yellow P-90s | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji

That sold for $299 new in 2018. Epiphone seem to appreciate much faster than vintage Gibson. I have one, it's a great guitar, but for half that price.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

Prices for MIMs are stupid now too. People think that because new guitars cost more their ten year old $600 guitar is now worth a grand. Idiots.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> Prices for MIMs are stupid now too. People think that because new guitars cost more their ten year old $600 guitar is now worth a grand. Idiots.


I’m not saying the stupid prices are justified but the options are A) $750 to $800 for a used one, or B) $1230 taxes-in for the _cheapest_ new one.

For some people, option A works for them. They get what they want $400 to $500 cheaper than buying new. For others, they’re hung up on what things used to cost that they’ll try to wait for a cheaper used one, do without, or bite the bullet and buy new.

For MIM Fenders, waiting for a deal sometimes works because there are plenty out there. Something like a Gibson SG Standard for example, a new one is $2600 with tax. Am I going to turn down a 2010 for $1400 because it was only $1149 brand new? (Spoiler: I won’t)


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

2manyGuitars said:


> For something like a Gibson SG Standard however, a new one is $2600 with tax.



Jesus.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

This guy is dreaming if he thinks anyone is paying his asking price:









Epiphone Sheraton II - Upgraded | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Epiphone Sheraton II - upgraded with: 1. 920D Electronics 2. Seymour Duncan Seth Lover pickups 3. Side dots at the upper frets All upgrades done/installed by L&M. Very good condition- only rarely used for worship band. SKB hard case included.




www.kijiji.ca






And this guy is either high as a kite, or mentally handicapped:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BGood

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> And this guy is either high as a kite, or mentally handicapped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I was never big on guitars full of graffitis.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> And this guy is either high as a kite, or mentally handicapped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


While I’m sure there are plenty of guitar players who are also WWE or Raptors fans, I can’t imagine many would be willing to shell out a $1000 premium for their autographs on a guitar.

…even if it came with a reach-around from Trish.


----------



## cdntac

Here’s a deal if you’re looking for some newer Gibson pickups. lol.

Gibson Custom Buckers PAFS on Kijiji Gibson Custom Buckers PAFS | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> While I’m sure there are plenty of guitar players who are also WWE or Raptors fans, I can’t imagine many would be willing to shell out a $1000 premium for their autographs on a guitar.
> 
> …even if it came with a reach-around from Trish.
> View attachment 434178
> 
> View attachment 434179


Trish and The Edge and you got a deal, but not one or the other. That is just overvalued.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

2manyGuitars said:


> While I’m sure there are plenty of guitar players who are also WWE or Raptors fans, I can’t imagine many would be willing to shell out a $1000 premium for their autographs on a guitar.
> 
> …even if it came with a reach-around from Trish.
> 
> 
> 
> If she offered a little more than a reach around, I'd consider it.
Click to expand...


----------



## elburnando

Mark Brown said:


> Trish and The Edge and you got a deal, but not one or the other. That is just overvalued.


I love that he says they "were the biggest Canadian stars at the time, and still are to this day". 😒


----------



## Mark Brown

elburnando said:


> I love that he says they "were the biggest Canadian stars at the time, and still are to this day". 😒


I'm just lonely......


----------



## 2manyGuitars

elburnando said:


> I love that he says they "were the biggest Canadian stars at the time, and still are to this day". 😒


I mean, her I’ve kinda heard of because, you know... Bewbs.
But I wouldn’t know a single WWE “entertainer” if they dropped on me from the top rope.


----------



## elburnando

2manyGuitars said:


> I mean, her I’ve kinda heard of because, you know... Bewbs.
> But I wouldn’t know a single WWE “entertainer” if they dropped on me from the top rope.


Yeah but i really wouldnt mind if Trish Stratus jumped on me. I know who she is, but wouldnt recognize her if she were standing next to me. Never heard of Edge(Canadian).


----------



## BGood




----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> One of a million...
> One In a million...
> 
> Semantics.
> 
> Do you suppose Epiphone made a million that year? I would doubt it, that seems like a lot of units of a single make/model in a production year. Maybe he meant all Epiphones. Who is to say.


----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> I mean, her I’ve kinda heard of because, you know... Bewbs.
> But I wouldn’t know a single WWE “entertainer” if they dropped on me from the top rope.


I bumped into both of them (separately) about 20yrs ago. I wouldn’t call myself a wrestling fan, but I recognized both. I was at a restaurant catching a late lunch with a colleague at a Milestones. When we walked past I, I didn’t instantly recognize it was Edge, but I had the feeling he was somebody. He was just sitting, eating, chatting with the other people but somehow seemed _bigger_ than everyone else. Hard to explain. As we sat I did a double take and the Hostess said, “Yep… that’s him”. I think she was smitten. Then I riffled through the memory banks and came up with it. 
I saw Trish in Niagara Falls. There’s a WWE… ride?? It’s called the Pile Driver. Basically one of those rides they drop you straight down from a height. We were walking up Clifton Hill, she was walking down (away from the WWE thing). At first I was just seeing an attractive blonde. It’s not till we locked eyes and the way she smiled I realized it was her. When you make eye contact with a regular schmo it usually breaks without any other exchange But when you do that with a celebrity (of any status) they make that face… “yep, I’m who you think I am”. 
She was very easy on the eyes.

But, I wouldn’t pay a premium to acquire either of their autographs on a guitar or otherwise.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

SWLABR said:


> There’s a WWE… ride?? It’s called the Pile Driver.



Isn't it actually called Trish?


----------



## Verne

Facebook. 
2017 Epiphone SG Pro $1000





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

Verne said:


> Facebook.
> 2017 Epiphone SG Pro $1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434424



You have to wonder what some of these people are thinking.


----------



## BGood

I thought he played banjo ...


----------



## John123

What is it with the pricing of the Bonamassa Epiphones?? Have people lost their minds??😜


----------



## BlueRocker

BGood said:


> I thought he played banjo ...
> View attachment 434585


----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

I think it should be read "two for eight hundred dollars"


----------



## BGood

John123 said:


> What is it with the pricing of the Bonamassa Epiphones?? Have people lost their minds??😜


Only 25 in Canada ... sure worth triple then.


----------



## BlueRocker

Can't say for sure, but this gives off a distinctly Asian vibe, in a non-Epiphone way.

Epiphone Dot Studio | Guitars | Cole Harbour | Kijiji


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> Can't say for sure, but this gives off a distinctly Asian vibe, in a non-Epiphone way.
> 
> Epiphone Dot Studio | Guitars | Cole Harbour | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 434712


Looks like a blinged Dot. Haven't seen a semi-hollow fake yet.

Pickguard from a regular Dot and vine inlay sticker added to fretboard.


----------



## BGood

First time that happened to me. 

I ask a Kijiji used guitar seller if I paid him in full today, would he keep the guitar for me until I find someone to pick it up, at the most in a month or so. Says no, I don't do e-transfers, it's a local sale ...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BGood said:


> First time that happened to me.
> 
> I ask a Kijiji used guitar seller if I paid him in full today, would he keep the guitar for me until I find someone to pick it up, at the most in a month or so. Says no, I don't do e-transfers, it's a local sale ...


That’s when you ask someone here to grab it for you. Where is it?


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BlueRocker said:


> Can't say for sure, but this gives off a distinctly Asian vibe, in a non-Epiphone way.
> 
> Epiphone Dot Studio | Guitars | Cole Harbour | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 434712



Well that's special.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

This guy gets really touchy when called out about the Custom Shop Fender made in China: 










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BGood

2manyGuitars said:


> That’s when you ask someone here to grab it for you. Where is it?


Yep, in North York


----------



## 2manyGuitars

First off… This isn’t a “the new price was $XXX so used must be…”. I think this would (and should) sell for more than the new price.

These were $849 new in 2008. I have a _MINT_, *MINT* 2016 Antique Natural, full gloss Explorer with HSC and I doubt I’d be able to squeeze $2k outta _that!







_


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> First off… This isn’t a “the new price was $XXX so used must be…”. I think this would (and should) sell for more than the new price.
> 
> There were $849 new in 2008. I have a _MINT_, *MINT* 2016 Antique Natural, full gloss Explorer with HSC and I doubt I’d be able to squeeze $2k outta _that!
> View attachment 434830
> _


The faded Les Pauls from the same year regularly sell around here for about $1000. They're fantastic, and a relative bargain.


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> First off… This isn’t a “the new price was $XXX so used must be…”. I think this would (and should) sell for more than the new price.
> 
> There were $849 new in 2008. I have a _MINT_, *MINT* 2016 Antique Natural, full gloss Explorer with HSC and I doubt I’d be able to squeeze $2k outta _that!
> View attachment 434830
> _


I'll give you 849, seeing as im saving the tax and all


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

2manyGuitars said:


> First off… This isn’t a “the new price was $XXX so used must be…”. I think this would (and should) sell for more than the new price.
> 
> These were $849 new in 2008. I have a _MINT_, *MINT* 2016 Antique Natural, full gloss Explorer with HSC and I doubt I’d be able to squeeze $2k outta _that!_



I regret getting rid of mine. If you ever decide to sell, let me know.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> I regret getting rid of mine. If you ever decide to sell, let me know.


$2k?
😆


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> I regret getting rid of mine. If you ever decide to sell, let me know.


BTW, speaking of regrets and based on your username, I think you’ll sympathize...

Bought this new in 2007 for $1149, sold it in 2010 for $1600.
Let’s just say they go for a bit more than that now. 😢


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

2manyGuitars said:


> BTW, speaking of regrets and based on your username, I think you’ll sympathize...
> 
> Bought this new in 2007 for $1149, sold it in 2010 for $1600.
> Let’s just say they go for a bit more than that now. 😢
> View attachment 434910



That's what mine looked like, minus the vibrato system.


----------



## BlueRocker

*"Serious buyers contact for info on playability, condition etc."* Or you could put it in the ad since you're going to have to type it at least once. I'll bet this guy is a pleasure to deal with. Pass.

Supro 1958 vintage guitar | Guitars | Annapolis Valley | Kijiji


----------



## BlueRocker

Gibson Les Paul Tribute Left Handed Satin Gold Top | Guitars | Saskatoon | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

And I thought prices were supposed to be going _down._
Someone needs to tell this dude.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

2manyGuitars said:


> And I thought prices were supposed to be going _down._
> Someone needs to tell this dude.
> View attachment 435472



Completely delusional.


----------



## tomee2

Kijiji Canada


For Sale 2010 Gibson Les Paul Studio EVH Paint Job - $1500 2010 Gibson Les Paul Studio - with custom EVH Paint Job which I did myself Paint job has been moderately relic'ed Frets in Good Shape Original Case Located in Miramichi, NB Willing to ship at buyer expense.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> Kijiji Canada
> 
> 
> For Sale 2010 Gibson Les Paul Studio EVH Paint Job - $1500 2010 Gibson Les Paul Studio - with custom EVH Paint Job which I did myself Paint job has been moderately relic'ed Frets in Good Shape Original Case Located in Miramichi, NB Willing to ship at buyer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 435733
> 
> 
> View attachment 435734
> 
> View attachment 435743


Honestly?
That’s not the worst thing I’ve ever seen.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Truth in advertising…








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> Honestly?
> That’s not the worst thing I’ve ever seen.


seriously, it’s either a kijiji alert, or a kijijidiot alert, depends on the buyer. 
the price is up there for a white studio though…


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> Honestly?
> That’s not the worst thing I’ve ever seen.


It's close though...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> It's close though...
> 
> View attachment 435759


_Be nice…_


----------



## JRtele

2manyGuitars said:


> Honestly?
> That’s not the worst thing I’ve ever seen.


I’ve definitely seen worse attempts. I want to not like it but 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## 2manyGuitars

JRtele said:


> I’ve definitely seen worse attempts. I want to not like it but 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> I regret getting rid of mine. If you ever decide to sell, let me know.


Here’s one for you…








I can always pick it up for you and ship it. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BGood

Is it just me or this 1978 $5,490 upper body contour is all wrong ?









1978 Gibson Les Paul Standard for sale by Original Owner | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Fake. Plus ad is just stupid.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BGood said:


> Is it just me or this 1978 $5,490 upper body contour is all wrong ?
> View attachment 435965
> 
> 
> 1978 Gibson Les Paul Standard for sale by Original Owner | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji



Look at the back of the neck.


----------



## BlueRocker

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Fake. Plus ad is just stupid.


Looks like my '79, so that must be fake too.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

BlueRocker said:


> Looks like my '79, so that must be fake too.


🤣 wth man.


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> Looks like my '79, so that must be fake too.


Really ? I know much about Epifakes, but I'm not current on Chibsons ... at all. Are those older LPs with such an upper body shape ?


----------



## BlueRocker

BGood said:


> Really ? I know much about Epifakes, but I'm not current on Chibsons ... at all. Are those older LPs with such an upper body shape ?


Here's the generic picture from Reverb for a 1979 Les Paul Standard next to the one you posted. It looks legit to me, including the volute which is in the ad photos and the correct vintage case.


----------



## BGood

Flooded guitar ?








Log in or sign up to view


----------



## BGood

With the String Butler on, I'll offer $250, without maybe $1000.
Log into Facebook


----------



## BlueRocker

The hope is strong in this one ...


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BlueRocker said:


> The hope is strong in this one ...
> 
> View attachment 436530



That person deserves to be trolled.


----------



## BlueRocker

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> That person deserves to be trolled.


His other listings are equally ambitious

Kijiji Canada


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BlueRocker said:


> His other listings are equally ambitious
> 
> Kijiji Canada



Like this guy asking $1800 for a guitar that was $1199 brand new?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BGood

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> Like this guy asking $1800 for a guitar that was $1199 brand new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I guess he looked this up and went ... hmmm, OK.
2008 Fender American Standard Stratocaster: Search Result | eBay


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

In 1985 ALL Fender guitars were made in Japan? Who knew?










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Bails

Hmmmmmm 🤨


BlueRocker said:


> The hope is strong in this one ...
> 
> View attachment 436530


----------



## BlueRocker

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> In 1985 ALL Fender guitars were made in Japan? Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I don't get this kind of ad. He can't believe that there were no USA made Fenders in 1985, so is he figuring someone looking at a $2000 Telecaster won't know he's full of shit? Reminds me of a local Kijiji seller I've nicknamed "Mint Condition Wilfred" - reposts the same guitars for sale every day (one for a year and a half now) all "mint condition" and often "one owner". One of his "one owner" guitars is a guitar I sold to someone who was NOT Wilfred, and I was the fourth owner (that I know of).

People are either delusional, scum, or frequently both.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BlueRocker said:


> I don't get this kind of ad. He can't believe that there were no USA made Fenders in 1985, so is he figuring someone looking at a $2000 Telecaster won't know he's full of shit? Reminds me of a local Kijiji seller I've nicknamed "Mint Condition Wilfred" - reposts the same guitars for sale every day (one for a year and a half now) all "mint condition" and often "one owner". One of his "one owner" guitars is a guitar I sold to someone who was NOT Wilfred, and I was the fourth owner (that I know of).
> 
> People are either delusional, scum, or frequently both.



I called him out on it and told him it was ridiculous to believe there were no US made Fenders in '85. This was his response:

"I’m not sure you’re correct. Do you have any proof. Everything I’ve ever read says otherwise."

So maybe he's just an idiot?


----------



## JBFairthorne

The story goes like this…

When CBS sold Fender in 1985, the sale did not include much of the machinery or the Fullerton plant which was sold separately. As a result, there were no US made models in the 1985 catalogue.

So maybe you should check a bit before calling out some guy on Kijiji who may be a bit more knowledgeable than you.


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> One of his "one owner" guitars is a guitar I sold to someone who was NOT Wilfred, and I was the fourth owner (that I know of).


He just means it has one owner right now.... like it isnt a co-op or partnership guitar. There are no common shares to worry about... you know, one owner


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

JBFairthorne said:


> The story goes like this…
> 
> When CBS sold Fender in 1985, the sale did not include much of the machinery or the Fullerton plant which was sold separately. As a result, there were no US made models in the 1985 catalogue.
> 
> So maybe you should check a bit before calling out some guy on Kijiji who may be a bit more knowledgeable than you.



You are correct that there were none in the catalogue, but that is the only thing you were right about.

There were US made guitars in January, none from February until October, and then Vintage Reissues from October until January 1986 when American Standards started appearing. And for the VRs to appear from October until the end of the year and then AS models to appear in January, they were being made in the US plant because it takes months to make a guitar.

Maybe you should check a bit before calling out some guy on an internet forum who may be a bit more knowledgeable than you.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> You are correct that there were none in the catalogue, but that is the only thing you were right about.
> 
> There were US made guitars in January, none from February until October, and then Vintage Reissues from October until January 1986 when American Standards started appearing. And for the VRs to appear from October until the end of the year and then AS models to appear in January, they were being made in the US plant because it takes months to make a guitar.
> 
> Maybe you should check a bit before calling out some guy on an internet forum who may be a bit more knowledgeable than you.


So the only thing I was right about is actually the only statement I made?

Everything else said was wrong? I didn’t say anything else.

Maybe you should actually read the post before getting all butthurt and lashing out. Up the dosage buddy.


----------



## BGood

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
Epiphone Les Paul Company Test Model RARE | eBay


----------



## BlueRocker

JBFairthorne said:


> The story goes like this…
> 
> When CBS sold Fender in 1985, the sale did not include much of the machinery or the Fullerton plant which was sold separately. As a result, there were no US made models in the 1985 catalogue.
> 
> So maybe you should check a bit before calling out some guy on Kijiji who may be a bit more knowledgeable than you.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

JBFairthorne said:


> So the only thing I was right about is actually the only statement I made?
> 
> Everything else said was wrong? I didn’t say anything else.
> 
> Maybe you should actually read the post before getting all butthurt and lashing out. Up the dosage buddy.


So is reading comprehension not your strong suit, or are you deflecting because you were proven wrong?

The person who posted the ad claimed that ALL Fenders were made in Japan that year. I called them out. You then came to their defence and said there were none in the catalogue and that I shouldn't be calling them out since they knew more than me. But they didn't. They claimed ALL Fenders were made in Japan, a position you supported, but you are both wrong.

So which is it - are your reading comprehension skills lacking or are you deflecting because you cannot handle being wrong?

If the former, there are tutoring businesses near here that I can put you in touch with to help with your reading comprehension skills. If the latter, grow up and deal with the fact that you were wrong.

Is there an ignore function here? If so, it might be time I used it because life is too short to deal with the illiterate.


----------



## JBFairthorne

@Skynyrds Innyrds Oh, you’re one of THOSE. Noted.


----------



## BlueRocker

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> So is reading comprehension not your strong suit, or are you deflecting because you were proven wrong?
> 
> The person who posted the ad claimed that ALL Fenders were made in Japan that year. I called them out. You then came to their defence and said there were none in the catalogue and that I shouldn't be calling them out since they knew more than me. But they didn't. They claimed ALL Fenders were made in Japan, a position you supported, but you are both wrong.
> 
> So which is it - are your reading comprehension skills lacking or are you deflecting because you cannot handle being wrong?
> 
> If the former, there are tutoring businesses near here that I can put you in touch with to help with your reading comprehension skills. If the latter, grow up and deal with the fact that you were wrong.
> 
> Is there an ignore function here? If so, it might be time I used it because life is too short to deal with the illiterate.


I would have waited for week three before posting this...

I must be getting old, but I don't feel like I need to be right all the time anymore.


----------



## BGood

Good dope in Hamilton ?
Epiphone Les Paul Special - TV Yellow - Inspired by Gibson | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## puzz

BGood said:


> Good dope in Hamilton ?
> Epiphone Les Paul Special - TV Yellow - Inspired by Gibson | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji
> View attachment 436913


These are actually pretty good guitars but I'm not sure if the upgrades are worth his price. Maybe make an offer of $600 and see what he says. It's not uncommon for people to think their gear is worth more because of upgrades, I noticed a Les Paul listed recently that was 800-1000 too much because they had some aftermarket pickups in it.


----------



## BGood

puzz said:


> These are actually pretty good guitars but I'm not sure if the upgrades are worth his price. Maybe make an offer of $600 and see what he says. It's not uncommon for people to think their gear is worth more because of upgrades, I noticed a Les Paul listed recently that was 800-1000 too much because they had some aftermarket pickups in it.


I know I had one. They go for $450-$500 used.
Original bridge intonates well, if you take the time to do it right. No need for replacement.
Original tuners do what they're designed to do. No need for replacement.


----------



## BGood

Log in or sign up to view

Epiphone by Gibson Sheraton II 1987 Pending | Reverb


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42

Squire Affinity Bass; didn't know they were so rare. 
Squire P Bass $1200


----------



## bw66

Lab_Guitar_42 said:


> Squire Affinity Bass; didn't know they were so rare.
> Squire P Bass $1200
> View attachment 437021
> 
> 
> View attachment 437022


At first I thought they had slipped a decimal place, but then I noticed it's been marked down from $1600.


----------



## laristotle

When's the last time you seen an amp like that?!


----------



## Verne

Lab_Guitar_42 said:


> Squire Affinity Bass; didn't know they were so rare.
> Squire P Bass $1200
> View attachment 437021
> 
> 
> View attachment 437022


When getting "rich" off a $200 guitar is your main focus.


----------



## Mark Brown

So it is reverb but....









ESP LTD EX-401 DX | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com





I bought mine for 200 dollars 5 months ago.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## player99

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> So is reading comprehension not your strong suit, or are you deflecting because you were proven wrong?
> 
> The person who posted the ad claimed that ALL Fenders were made in Japan that year. I called them out. You then came to their defence and said there were none in the catalogue and that I shouldn't be calling them out since they knew more than me. But they didn't. They claimed ALL Fenders were made in Japan, a position you supported, but you are both wrong.
> 
> So which is it - are your reading comprehension skills lacking or are you deflecting because you cannot handle being wrong?
> 
> If the former, there are tutoring businesses near here that I can put you in touch with to help with your reading comprehension skills. If the latter, grow up and deal with the fact that you were wrong.
> 
> Is there an ignore function here? If so, it might be time I used it because life is too short to deal with the illiterate.


I would be careful. There was a guy who was a long time member got permabanned for posts like this. I think his name was Kohlrabi.


----------



## laristotle

he could throw in some strings at least


----------



## 2manyGuitars

You heard it here first people. This will be worth a small fortune some day.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

No. No it’s not.


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

Kijiji buyers are such morons.

I have one guy who has been messaging me about my Les Paul for a couple of weeks insisting that I sell it to him for a price $750 lower than my asking price. He has all kinds of reasoning for why his valuation is correct, including that Guitar Centre sells them for X amount in the US and you don't pay taxes on guitars bought in the US. Not only is he wrong on the value after the exchange rate, but he doesn't realize that GC cannot sell Gibsons in Canada. He has also explained that what he is offering is fair market value due to market forces in a recession. Well maybe if we were in a recession you moron........

And then there is the guy today who messaged me about my Strat today and wanting me to deliver it from Toronto to Niagara Falls (so a three hour round trip) for $500 less than my asking price.


----------



## Mark Brown

That sounds about right


----------



## bzrkrage

Seems the L&M flippers are hard at it.
Attic Sale price was $99.....


----------



## BGood

Watch out for this fake. First of multiple clues, EE on serial bigger than following digits.

GUITARE LES PAUL CUSTOM EPIPHONE NOIRE | Guitares | Trois-Rivières | Kijiji


----------



## Verne

BGood said:


> Watch out for this fake. First of multiple clues, EE on serial bigger than following digits.
> 
> GUITARE LES PAUL CUSTOM EPIPHONE NOIRE | Guitares | Trois-Rivières | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 438690


Ad is gone. Hopefully pulled because of being reported and not sold.


----------



## BGood

Verne said:


> Ad is gone. Hopefully pulled because of being reported and not sold.


I asked seller if he knew it was fake and gave him the big EE clue and then reported it. Did he pull it or did Kijiji, we'll never know I guess.

I'm pretty sure he knew as he has 9 other ads with nice vintage stuff. There's a legit Custom in there. You put them one beside the other and it jumps at you.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BGood said:


> Did he pull it or did Kijiji, we'll never know I guess.


 No guessing. Kijiji wouldn’t pull an ad even if you were selling body parts.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I wanna meet this “professional luthier”.
So it’s got the big, fugly headstock with the Les Paul scrawl, G-Force tuners, and the Spock’s Coffin case (if you read the ad).

I wouldn’t pay $1950 for it even without the completely fucked up headstock break. As it sits, I wouldn’t pay $950.
















And how stupid can you be to show these shots of the “repair process” but not the finished job?


----------



## Mark Brown

Professional Lecher, he just spelled it wrong.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> Kijiji buyers are such morons.
> 
> I have one guy who has been messaging me about my Les Paul for a couple of weeks insisting that I sell it to him for a price $750 lower than my asking price. He has all kinds of reasoning for why his valuation is correct, including that Guitar Centre sells them for X amount in the US and you don't pay taxes on guitars bought in the US. Not only is he wrong on the value after the exchange rate, but he doesn't realize that GC cannot sell Gibsons in Canada. He has also explained that what he is offering is fair market value due to market forces in a recession. Well maybe if we were in a recession you moron........



So it turns out the guy I references in the post above wasn't referring to Guitar Center (he had said GC), he was referring to Guitars Canada. Seriously. This was his message today:
"I was talking about Guitars Canada. Guitar centre has been out of business for about a year now thanks for the info though but I’m in at $1800 everyone on the forum agrees with me at this price as well."

He's talking about the LP I have up for trade here.

At this point I am only reading his messages for their entertainment value.


----------



## laristotle

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> everyone on the forum agrees with me at this price as well


did you tell him that everyone there's an idiot?


----------



## BlueRocker

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> So it turns out the guy I references in the post above wasn't referring to Guitar Center (he had said GC), he was referring to Guitars Canada. Seriously. This was his message today:
> "I was talking about Guitars Canada. Guitar centre has been out of business for about a year now thanks for the info though but I’m in at $1800 everyone on the forum agrees with me at this price as well."
> 
> He's talking about the LP I have up for trade here.
> 
> At this point I am only reading his messages for their entertainment value.


For reference, I just sold a 2016 Classic with Vineham V59's for $2100 on GC. It has double whites as well.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> did you tell him that everyone there's an idiot?


If he’s been on here like he says, he already knows that.


BlueRocker said:


> For reference, I just sold a 2016 Classic with Vineham V59's for $2100 on GC. It has double whites as well.


The OP’s guitar caught _my_ eye but is that really a shocker? If I were buying it, would I like to get it a bit cheaper? Sure. Is his price out of line? Not at all.

If I wanted a Les Paul and that’s the one I had my sights set on, I’d hope to knock a bit off but at the end of the day, am I going to regret spending an extra couple hundred bucks 5 years from now?

Life is too short to play shitty guitars. 💩


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BlueRocker said:


> For reference, I just sold a 2016 Classic with Vineham V59's for $2100 on GC. It has double whites as well.


I saw that.

When I bought the pickups Vineham wouldn't do double whites. Or was it double creams? So I went with JS Moore. Both winders are excellent, so I am happy with the pickups. I have Vineham pickups in other guitars, and will be buying more when I switch a Tele to an Esquire and if my Strat doesn't sell and I decide to keep it.

I think that mine might have a slightly nicer top than yours had, and it is three years newer. It is also in line with prices on Kijiji in the Toronto area (I priced mine right at the mid point of the Kijiji prices), so I don't think my $2500 asking price is out of line. I am also open to reasonable negotiations, just not constant demands that I sell for $700 less than asking price based on his alleged expertise in valuing guitars.

I'd love to have him explain how Guitar Centre has been out of business for a year, as he claimed yesterday. And his near doctoral level understanding of economics fascinates me. I really want to learn more about the recession we're currently in. But I probably wouldn't understand his genius so the effort would be pointless.

He doesn't seem to realize that his constant attempts to get me to sell to him are nothing more than entertainment now.


----------



## BlueRocker

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> I saw that.
> 
> When I bought the pickups Vineham wouldn't do double whites. Or was it double creams? So I went with JS Moore. Both winders are excellent, so I am happy with the pickups.
> 
> I think that mine might have a slightly nicer top than yours had, and it is three years newer. It is also in line with prices on Kijiji in the Toronto area (I priced mine right at the mid point of the Kijiji prices), so I don't think my $2500 asking price is out of line. I am also open to reasonable negotiations, just not constant demands that I sell for $700 less than asking price based on his alleged expertise in valuing guitars.
> 
> I'd love to have him explain how Guitar Centre has been out of business for a year, as he claimed yesterday. And his near doctoral level understanding of economics fascinates me. I really want to learn more about the recession we're currently in. But I probably wouldn't understand his genius so the effort would be pointless.
> 
> He doesn't seem to realize that his constant attempts to get me to sell to him are nothing more than entertainment now.


I didn't see a price on your ad in the FS section, just posted my experience.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BlueRocker said:


> I didn't see a price on your ad in the FS section, just posted my experience.



Oh yeah, I was just pointing out that mine is basically right in line with yours.


----------



## BGood

EDIT:_ seller posted closer pictures of the neck area and it is only stupid sanding, no break._

Looks like a good deal, but broken neck is not disclosed ...








Epiphone SG electric guitar with Vibrola | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji


----------



## BGood

double post


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BGood said:


> EDIT:_ seller posted closer pictures of the neck area and it is only stupid sanding, no break._
> 
> Looks like a good deal, but broken neck is not disclosed ...
> View attachment 438867
> 
> Epiphone SG electric guitar with Vibrola | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 438868


The vibrola is worth almost half of that.


----------



## BGood

_There is nothing wrong with your television. Do not attempt to adjust the picture. We are now controlling the transmission. We control the horizontal and the vertical. We can deluge you with a thousand channels or expand one single image to crystal clarity and beyond. We can shape your vision to anything our imagination can conceive._


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

2manyGuitars said:


> If he’s been on here like he says, he already knows that.
> 
> The OP’s guitar caught _my_ eye but is that really a shocker? If I were buying it, would I like to get it a bit cheaper? Sure. Is his price out of line? Not at all.
> 
> If I wanted a Les Paul and that’s the one I had my sights set on, I’d hope to knock a bit off but at the end of the day, am I going to regret spending an extra couple hundred bucks 5 years from now?
> 
> Life is too short to play shitty guitars. 💩



So Skippy is sending messages about the LP again:

"Oh it’s entertaining alright on GC we are all getting a laugh a classic for more than $1800 is comical"


I am wondering if he believes his own crap, if he thinks this is a good negotiation strategy that will get me to sell to him for $1800, or if there might be mental health issues involved here. Or maybe all three.


----------



## Verne

When are you going to tell him you are on GC and can call his BS as just that?


----------



## JBFairthorne

I’m curious as to who that is here.


----------



## puzz

JBFairthorne said:


> I’m curious as to who that is here.


Colchar has trolled a lot of people on Kijiji, seems like it's coming back on him.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

Verne said:


> When are you going to tell him you are on GC and can call his BS as just that?



I have, a couple of times.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

JBFairthorne said:


> I’m curious as to who that is here.



I doubt they are here, just lurkers.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

puzz said:


> Colchar has trolled a lot of people on Kijiji, seems like it's coming back on him.


----------



## laristotle

puzz said:


> Colchar has trolled a lot of people on Kijiji, seems like it's coming back on him.


Who were you in a previous handle here to know about him? He must've burned you good, eh?


----------



## JBFairthorne

The plot thickens…


----------



## BGood

_@Very clean example in an extra rare colour with a super vibrant colour" ... c_ommonly called a Clownburst.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BGood said:


> _ ...c_ommonly called a Clownburst.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Is tha Gretsch streamliner and a line six spider for 1700? What a deal


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

silvertonebetty said:


> Is tha Gretsch streamliner and a line six spider for 1700? What a deal
> View attachment 439529
> 
> View attachment 439530



Someone selling their kid's guitar and has no idea what they are worth?


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

Wow:





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com






Not sure why it is showing up like that, but it is a 2010 R9 (so 12 years old) and he is asking $10,000 for it. They sell for $8499 brand new.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> Someone selling their kid's guitar and has no idea what they are worth?


Must be


----------



## BlueRocker

Time to start a new Kijiji profile Mark because the world has spoken, and it appears you're probably a dick


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> Time to start a new Kijiji profile Mark because the world has spoken, and it appears you're probably a dick
> 
> View attachment 439898


Don't give him such ideas. He probably doesn't know about feedbacks.


----------



## tdotrob

puzz said:


> Colchar has trolled a lot of people on Kijiji, seems like it's coming back on him.


Do You mean colchars other guitar forum ended up being used only by other middle age virgins so he’s back with an ip scrambler pretending to be an American?


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## 2manyGuitars

“A few dings...”























I’d hate to see how it would look if he actually played it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

WTF is up with people and Firebird prices?!? A new one is around $2500 plus tax. Even at half this price, I still wouldn’t touch it.









And in case you don’t know, “Excellent condition for its age” is code for “Yeah, it’s filthy and beat to shit... but it’s old so Fuck Off!”


----------



## 2manyGuitars

...and looking at the seller’s photo, I guarantee the guitar smells like weed and disappointment.


----------



## BlueRocker

Because your too stupid to use Kijiji, I hope you unintentionally buy six more Jr's


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> Because your too stupid to use Kijiji, I hope you unintentionally buy six more Jr's
> 
> View attachment 440502


“Because _you’re_ too stupid...”

Just sayin’... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> “Because _you’re_ too stupid...”
> 
> Just sayin’... 🤷‍♂️


I shouldn't multi-task. I was polishing my barley used play ware.


----------



## BGood

2manyGuitars said:


> “Because _you’re_ too stupid...”
> 
> Just sayin’... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mooh

My elders were prone to pointing out that your and you're aren't even pronounced the same.


----------



## BGood

Yeah, it's finally going to pay ...


----------



## player99

"Low balls will be ignored."

How very polite of him. I was hoping he would ignore my extremely low balls when I picked up the guitar. Last guitar I bought the guy made fun of them hanging out of my shorts.






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BlueRocker

player99 said:


> "Low balls will be ignored."
> 
> How very polite of him. I was hoping he would ignore my extremely low balls when I picked up the guitar. Last guitar I bought the guy made fun of them hanging out of my shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Войдите на Facebook
> 
> 
> Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


The case is a rather precise fit


----------



## Verne

BlueRocker said:


> The case is a rather precise fit
> 
> View attachment 440743


Same kind of guy who buys condoms that are too big because his ego won't allow the proper size.


----------



## BlueRocker

_"Price is or best offer. Worst I can say is no but try to be reasonable please. *It's on reverb so it's priced based on international sales*. But I mean cash is king and I'll deliver for the right deal."_

2018 Gibson Les Paul standard cobalt blue. | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> _"Price is or best offer. Worst I can say is no but try to be reasonable please. *It's on reverb so it's priced based on international sales*. But I mean cash is king and I'll deliver for the right deal."_
> 
> 2018 Gibson Les Paul standard cobalt blue. | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji
> View attachment 440779


What if I offer $1500 and he doesn't get any other offer ? That'll be the best offer and I get it ?


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> _"Price is or best offer. Worst I can say is no but try to be reasonable please. *It's on reverb so it's priced based on international sales*. But I mean cash is king and I'll deliver for the right deal."_
> 
> 2018 Gibson Les Paul standard cobalt blue. | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji
> View attachment 440779


Wait a second..... Gibson only sells to Canada?


----------



## BlueRocker

Mark Brown said:


> Wait a second..... Gibson only sells to Canada?


Just another nut-job with a $2500 guitar and a $4350 dream, because you know some Saudi oil prince is going to click buy it now, because it matches his slippers.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> Just another nut-job with a $2500 guitar and a $4350 dream, because you know some Saudi oil prince is going to click buy it now, because it matches his slippers.


TBH, I don’t know if I’d even grab it at $2k.

I mean, I know that’s a crazy-low price for a Standard but it just goes to show how something like an odd colour reduces the potential market for a guitar.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> Same kind of guy who buys condoms that are too big because his ego won't allow the proper size.


----------



## elburnando

Well now I have to buy it


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BlueRocker said:


> Just another nut-job with a $2500 guitar and a $4350 dream, because you know some Saudi oil prince is going to click buy it now, because it matches his slippers.


The prices for new ones are really affecting asking prices for used ones.


----------



## player99

The blue looks nice in the photo.


----------



## BlueRocker

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> The prices for new ones are really affecting asking prices for used ones.


Here's one new that's not blue (thankfully) with a warranty, 30 day return policy, and $700 less taxes in.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BlueRocker said:


> Here's one new that's not blue (thankfully) with a warranty, 30 day return policy, and $700 less taxes in.
> 
> View attachment 440861



Yeah I'm not saying the asking prices are right, just that people see the new prices and think "$$$$!".

I was in L&M yesterday and a new Classic is over $3K.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> I was in L&M yesterday and a new Classic is over $3K.


I’m out right now and don’t have access to Facebook on my phone but this morning (in Ottawa) there was a 2006’ish Classic for $2000. It was a plain top in tobacco burst and had replacement pickups (the only LP where it’s a MUST in my opinion). I think one was a Seth Lover and one was a Pearly Gates.

Normally, I’d take a run at it because, you know… c’mon. But the gear fund has taken a bit of a beating this past month. In normal times, I wouldn’t expect it to last long but nowadays, you never know. If it’s still there when I get home, I’ll probably put it in _Kijiji Finds_.


----------



## Dave B4

I really don’t know what to say about this one…. maybe $6 VS $40?

Patch Cords on Kijiji Patch Cords | Amps & Pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## harriman

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 441563


Ah yes, the incredibly rare Flying V that is not v shaped


----------



## harriman

Gibson SG J Guitar 2013 like new $850 obo | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Way underpricing but I need to sell in the next 4 weeks because moving Faded white exterior Comes with registration, original gig bag and more Pickup downtown still available if on kijiji




www.kijiji.ca





“Way underpricing” he said, selling it for >$300 more than what it sold for new at L&M when it was released.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

harriman said:


> Gibson SG J Guitar 2013 like new $850 obo | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Way underpricing but I need to sell in the next 4 weeks because moving Faded white exterior Comes with registration, original gig bag and more Pickup downtown still available if on kijiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Way underpricing” he said, selling it for >$300 more than what it sold for new at L&M when it was released.


Its got 24 frets😯


----------



## harriman

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Its got 24 frets😯
> View attachment 442202


Huh! Maybe I should’ve posted it in “finds” then…


----------



## Thunderboy1975

harriman said:


> Huh! Maybe I should’ve posted it in “finds” then…


Yea man! That finish thins and wears out nicely.


----------



## BlueRocker

harriman said:


> Gibson SG J Guitar 2013 like new $850 obo | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Way underpricing but I need to sell in the next 4 weeks because moving Faded white exterior Comes with registration, original gig bag and more Pickup downtown still available if on kijiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Way underpricing” he said, selling it for >$300 more than what it sold for new at L&M when it was released.


That was 9 years ago, when gas was $1.15 a litre


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> That was 9 years ago, when gas was $1.15 a litre


and can you believe they are charging over double what it cost new now!!
Bastards!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

harriman said:


> “Way underpricing” he said, selling it for >$300 more than what it sold for new at L&M when it was released.


Wait until you find out what a 1959 Les Paul originally sold for. 😉


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

I have a Sheraton for sale on Kijiji. Some guy contacted me and offered to trade any of the items he has posted for that Sheraton. Here is his list of items:










Looking To Trade My Collection For Some New Stuff | Hobbies & Crafts | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


Looking To Trade My Collection For Some New Stuff Current Trade Value Of Everything Is $13,055 (Total Price Is Calculated By Adding All Items) (Please Check My Ads For Full Descriptions With Photos) Pic 2 - $4000 -2021 Specialized Allez E5 Roadbike with Mavic Exalith Rims (Rims worth $2300 CAD...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bzrkrage

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> I have a Sheraton for sale on Kijiji. Some guy contacted me and offered to trade any of the items he has posted for that Sheraton. Here is his list of items:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking To Trade My Collection For Some New Stuff | Hobbies & Crafts | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Looking To Trade My Collection For Some New Stuff Current Trade Value Of Everything Is $13,055 (Total Price Is Calculated By Adding All Items) (Please Check My Ads For Full Descriptions With Photos) Pic 2 - $4000 -2021 Specialized Allez E5 Roadbike with Mavic Exalith Rims (Rims worth $2300 CAD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


ooooohhhhhh, a 1978 Mego Spider-man. Well, someone else's junk is , well, someone else's junk.


----------



## Verne

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> I have a Sheraton for sale on Kijiji. Some guy contacted me and offered to trade any of the items he has posted for that Sheraton. Here is his list of items:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking To Trade My Collection For Some New Stuff | Hobbies & Crafts | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Looking To Trade My Collection For Some New Stuff Current Trade Value Of Everything Is $13,055 (Total Price Is Calculated By Adding All Items) (Please Check My Ads For Full Descriptions With Photos) Pic 2 - $4000 -2021 Specialized Allez E5 Roadbike with Mavic Exalith Rims (Rims worth $2300 CAD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Had something similar. Had a Devinci fat bike up for sale and a guy kept messaging me trying to get me to take designer clothes and shoes in trade. WTF people ?!?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> I have a Sheraton for sale on Kijiji. Some guy contacted me and offered to trade any of the items he has posted for that Sheraton. Here is his list of items:


Copying and pasting the list for when the ad eventually disappears…


Looking To Trade My Collection For Some New Stuff

Current Trade Value Of Everything Is $9,875 (Total Price Is Calculated By Adding All Items)

(Please Check My Ads For Full Descriptions With Photos)
Pic 2 - $4000 -2021 Specialized Allez E5 Roadbike with Mavic Exalith Rims, Upgraded Cirrus Bodyfloat Seat Post worth $350, Rear View Mirror Upgrade On Handlebars, Special Roubaix Comfort Handlebar Wrap - http://www.gecycles.com/products/2017-MAVIC-COSMIC-PRO-CARBON-EXALITH-CLINCHER-WHEELSET.html 
Pic 3 - $1650 - Tonino Lamborghini Collaboration Two Tone Quartz, Sapphire Crystal Glass And Full Chronograph, Gold Diamond Watch With Box, Box Cover And Original Paperwork, Reference #EN021D402
Pic 4 - $1500 - Philip Wisdom GMT World Time Automatic Luxury Watch With Original Paperwork (Reference #8221176045)
Pic 5 - $300 - 3 Acoustic Guitars (Dreadnought Cutaway Acoustic, Classical Guitar And 3/4 Parlour Guitar)
Pic 6 - $700 Total - TC Electronic D-Two Multi-Tap Rhythm Delay Effects Processor (Long Black Rack $600) Left To Right, Outlaw Effects Six-Shooter-II Tuner Pedal $50, Danelectro DJ-2 T-Bone Distortion $50
Pic 7 - $300 - 1978 Mego Vintage Spiderman Action Figure
Pic 8 - $450 - Ghost Rider Volume 3 Comic Book Lot
Pic 9 - $170 Marvel What If Bronze Age Volume 1 and 2 Comic Book Lot
Pic 10 - $150 - DC Superman, Superboy and Supergirl Comic Book Lot

Not In Photos (Slowly Posting Their Own Ads
$500 - 1999 TY Beanie Baby Maple The Bear McDonalds With 1993 Oakbrook Tag Error
$75 - Marvel Eternals Volume 1 Issue #2 Comic Book
$80 - Marvel Excalibur Volume 1 Comic Book Lot
$130 - DC Flash Volume 2 Comic Book Lot
$140 - Marvel Ghost Rider Blaze Spirits Of Vengeance & More Lot
$120 - Marvel X-Force Volume 1 Comic Book Lot
$40 - DC Justice League Quarterly Comic Book Lot
$35 - Marvel Action Universe, Marvel Presents Wolverine, Marvel Vs DC and Marvel Saga Comic Book Lot
$70 - DC Justice League Europe International Comic Book Lot
$65 - Marvel The Mighty Thor Volume 1 Comic Book Lot
$55 - Marvel Fantastic Four Volume 1 Comic Book Lot
$45 - DC Legion of Super-Heroes Volume 2,3,4 and 5 Comic Book Lot
$150 - Snoopy 1958-1966 10 Inch Vintage Toy United Feature Synd.
$250 Mouse Guard Belly Of The Beast & Shadows Within Signed By David Peterson

Trade Items I Am Looking For Below

Gold and Silver (Bars, Coins, Jewelry)
Dirt Bike 250cc or 450cc Newer Then 2000
Gaming PCs or GPU/Graphics Cards
High End Branded Clothing Shirts Large, Shoes 9.5 (Burberry, Supreme, Bape, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Yeezy, Nike, Adidas, Balenciaga, Comme Des Garcon, ECT)
Fixer Up Motorcycle between 500-1000cc preferably
Guitar, Guitar Equipment, Amps, Pedals
Archery Gear (Compound, Recurve or Longbow, maybe a Crossbow)
Star Wars Collectables
Gaming PC or GPU/Graphics Cards
Project Car Or Truck


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

Another guy is trying to buy a Seagull I have for sale. I have dropped my price to $350, but have also said I might be willing to accept $325 if it was convenient to meet (ie. no effort on my part) and the deal was done quickly so that I didn't have to fart around.

Despite saying that, he kept asking if I would sell for $250-$275 so I started ignoring him. This morning he started up another conversation:

Him - Would you consider $310, I would be coming from Toronto.
Me - I've already stated the lowest price that I would accept.
Him - Would you drop it off in Mississauga for $320?
Me - I said that I might accept $325 if it was convenient to meet. Convenience does not include me driving to Mississauga.
Him - Could you meet halfway somewhere? I am short of $5.


And this after dealing with someone the other day who went back and forth about an amp and then started trying not only to lowball me, but to have me deliver to a subway station because he doesn't drive and can only meet on the subway lines.

I far prefer dealing with people like the guy I sold my Strat to a couple of weeks ago - I posted it with a fair asking price, he came and looked at it and said he wanted it but it was the new holiday so he could only withdraw X amount from the bank due to account limits. Turns out he lives two blocks from my work so I told him I'd be happy to drop it off after work one day the next week. He thanked me for that, and we met after work on the Tuesday. The price was never mentioned and he paid every penny of the asking price without any issues whatsoever.

When gear is priced fairly, why can't all transactions be like that?


Edit - Now the guy is getting snippy. He asked if I could meet halfway so I asked where in Toronto he was. When he told me, I said there was no way in hell I was going anywhere near there. He then got snippy with "I didn't ask you to come to Toronto. Kindly read chats properly." 

And this from someone who wants me to drop my price _and_ meet him somewhere inconvenient?


----------



## harriman

2manyGuitars said:


> Wait until you find out what a 1959 Les Paul originally sold for. 😉


Yeah what the heck! 260 then and 100k now!? Absurd!!

…clearly I need to research pricing better before posting 😬


----------



## Mark Brown

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> Edit - Now the guy is getting snippy. He asked if I could meet halfway so I asked where in Toronto he was. When he told me, I said there was no way in hell I was going anywhere near there. He then got snippy with "I didn't ask you to come to Toronto. Kindly read chats properly."


The price was $540 right?
Some people really make me wonder.


----------



## BlueRocker

This was listed this morning - headstock repair - for $3800. A couple hours later it seems to have appreciated substantially.

Gibson Les Paul Supreme | Guitars | Dartmouth | Kijiji


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

Mark Brown said:


> The price was $540 right?
> Some people really make me wonder.



It is priced lower than that.


----------



## Mark Brown

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> It is priced lower than that.


See, I make the jokes, but only I get them.

When idiots ask for silly things, or make unrealistic demands, the price goes up


----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 442627


I'd rather have this one


----------



## bzrkrage

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 442627


Wha the serious F is wrong with people?!?

Taking P&W to a whole new level of crazy! (IMO)


----------



## BlueRocker

bzrkrage said:


> Wha the serious F is wrong with people?!?
> 
> Taking P&W to a whole new level of crazy! (IMO)


I kind of like the truss rod cover.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BlueRocker said:


> I kind of like the truss rod cover.



Maybe if the cross was upside down.


----------



## laristotle

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> Maybe if the cross was upside down.


to play sabbath?


----------



## BlueRocker

WTF Kijiji - this guy has actual cool shit
Kijiji Canada


----------



## elburnando




----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

laristotle said:


> to play sabbath?


Or Ozzy when you're in a Randy Rhoads mood.


----------



## BlueRocker

Excellent condition doesn't seem to mean what I thought. Must be inflation


----------



## BlueRocker

Kijiji hack of the day: If you don't want to sell something, don't create an ad. That way no one will know.


----------



## elburnando

This Quebec shop post came through on my FB, i dont think the translation feature is quite there yet.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I have a feeling this optimistic fellow is going to own this amp for a while. Wanna break it to him, @JRtele ?


----------



## Verne

$1800?!? Funny, it doesn't say which guitar comes with it for the $1800. They sell at around $1000, but he'll be waiting for that certain guitar until it hits vintage status with his asking price. Wonder what his idea of "OBO" will actually be??


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Recently sold an Xotic EP-Booster but forgot to mark it Sold. Mine was listed at $100. Got someone asking about it this morning and offered to hook them up.

Then didn’t...


----------



## elburnando

2manyGuitars said:


> Recently sold an Xotic EP-Booster but forgot to mark it Sold. Mine was listed at $100. Got someone asking about it this morning and offered to hook them up.
> 
> Then didn’t...
> View attachment 443275


The worst part is he wants you to make the offer.


----------



## laristotle

This is my ad write up.
I have it posted on this and two other sites.

_Boss Katana 100 MK1, GAFC pedal board, FV 500H expression pedal, cover. $450

Version 2 upgrade.
I bought it as a novelty in '17 (floor model) because I didn't want to fall into the pedal rabbit hole. lol
Barely used (speaker not broken in), spent more time with it on the computer tweaking effects than actually playing through it.
Bought the expression pedal used two years ago, haven't even tried it.
I'm a bass player.
This is just taking up space.
Will include 10 ft USB cable.
$450. Cash.
Willing to meet within 30 mins of Acton, ON._ 

All responses were ~ 5mins apart. My last one was seen by him two hours ago


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> This is my ad write up.
> I have it posted on this and two other sites.
> 
> _Boss Katana 100 MK1, GAFC pedal board, FV 500H expression pedal, cover. $450
> 
> Version 2 upgrade.
> I bought it as a novelty in '17 (floor model) because I didn't want to fall into the pedal rabbit hole. lol
> Barely used (speaker not broken in), spent more time with it on the computer tweaking effects than actually playing through it.
> Bought the expression pedal used two years ago, haven't even tried it.
> I'm a bass player.
> This is just taking up space.
> Will include 10 ft USB cable.
> $450. Cash.
> Willing to meet within 30 mins of Acton, ON._
> 
> All responses were ~ 5mins apart. My last one was seen by him two hours ago
> View attachment 443295


How much for just the expression pedal?


----------



## JRtele

2manyGuitars said:


> I have a feeling this optimistic fellow is going to own this amp for a while. Wanna break it to him, @JRtele ?
> View attachment 443261


Kijiji buyers seem to think my limited edition/upgraded is worth $800 shipped, so I like his enthusiasm


----------



## elburnando

laristotle said:


> This is my ad write up.
> I have it posted on this and two other sites.
> 
> _Boss Katana 100 MK1, GAFC pedal board, FV 500H expression pedal, cover. $450
> 
> Version 2 upgrade.
> I bought it as a novelty in '17 (floor model) because I didn't want to fall into the pedal rabbit hole. lol
> Barely used (speaker not broken in), spent more time with it on the computer tweaking effects than actually playing through it.
> Bought the expression pedal used two years ago, haven't even tried it.
> I'm a bass player.
> This is just taking up space.
> Will include 10 ft USB cable.
> $450. Cash.
> Willing to meet within 30 mins of Acton, ON._
> 
> All responses were ~ 5mins apart. My last one was seen by him two hours ago
> View attachment 443295


Thats how its done!


----------



## laristotle

2manyGuitars said:


> How much for just the expression pedal?


I had that too. Was that you Aldrin?
Maybe I should edit my ads to 'no separation'.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> I had that too. Was that you Aldrin?
> Maybe I should edit my ads to 'no separation'.


No, I’m serious…

How much for just the expression pedal? My son has a 100 MkII and needs one.


----------



## laristotle

2manyGuitars said:


> No, I’m serious…
> 
> How much for just the expression pedal? My son has a 100 MkII and needs one.


There's a couple on 'jiji for $120








 Boss GA-FC Footswitch | Amps & Pedals | Gatineau | Kijiji


- Used 2 weeks only. Decided to bring back the Katana Artist Amp but pedal purchased from another location and could not return product in time for refund. -MINT CONDITION. ((( The ultimate foot switch for Boss and Roland amplifiers. It allows the player to switch between 4 channels and 2 routes...




www.kijiji.ca












Boss GA FC footswitch | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


The Boss GA FC footswitch for the Katana. Mint condition with box, wire and all the contents.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

laristotle said:


> There's a couple on 'jiji for $120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss GA-FC Footswitch | Amps & Pedals | Gatineau | Kijiji
> 
> 
> - Used 2 weeks only. Decided to bring back the Katana Artist Amp but pedal purchased from another location and could not return product in time for refund. -MINT CONDITION. ((( The ultimate foot switch for Boss and Roland amplifiers. It allows the player to switch between 4 channels and 2 routes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss GA FC footswitch | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> 
> The Boss GA FC footswitch for the Katana. Mint condition with box, wire and all the contents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I’ve got a GA-FC. It’s the wah thingy I need.

Sorry for derailing the thread.


----------



## laristotle

2manyGuitars said:


> I’ve got a GA-FC. It’s the wah thingy I need.


My Bad. I misread it. lol
Let me think about it.
Do you have an offer? Maybe respond in my ad so that we don't derail this thread further?

or this?








BOSS FV-500L Volume/Expression Pedal | Amps & Pedals | Hamilton | Kijiji


Can be used as a Mono or Stereo volume pedal or as an expression pedal Heavy duty all metal body Currently retails for $226 on Amazon ($199.99 + tax)




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker

This one is too sexy for Kijiji

2021 Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul 1954 Reissue M2M Aged Satin Pelham Blue | Reverb Canada


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> This one is too sexy for Kijiji
> 
> 2021 Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul 1954 Reissue M2M Aged Satin Pelham Blue | Reverb Canada
> 
> View attachment 443484


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 443550


You know I put that here for you right?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> You know I put that here for you right?


No duh...


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> This one is too sexy for Kijiji
> 
> 2021 Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul 1954 Reissue M2M Aged Satin Pelham Blue | Reverb Canada
> 
> View attachment 443484


Doesn't look real, I mean like it can't exist, it's just too ... too. 
Should I sell my kidney ?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

A Custom Shop '54 headstock.









The blue monstrosity.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Well with a description like _that_…


----------



## BlueRocker

A drive-by Kijiji ad
For sale call 9024022779 | Amps & Pedals | Dartmouth | Kijiji


----------



## BGood

_... asking $1200 obo, was shipping to my band in Cuba but costs were to high with no guarantee ..._

So, I'm selling it to you at that too high cost.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Not even if it had $1000 in the case pocket…








The way that case is falling apart, it looks to be more a case of shitty storage environment (too damp, too dry, too hot, or all three). Plus it’s filthy.








Then again, I would expect nothing less from someone whose phone looks like this…


----------



## elburnando

Better get this one before they jump in value










A quick Google search later:


----------



## Mark Brown

elburnando said:


> Better get this one before they jump in value
> View attachment 444126
> 
> 
> View attachment 444127


I had not finished scrolling down. When I read the description and saw "This is a copy that has been built" all I could think with the board and soldering is "By a machine, in China" and well, more scrolling has fulfilled the prophecy.


----------



## elburnando

Mark Brown said:


> I had not finished scrolling down. When I read the description and saw "This is a copy that has been built" all I could think with the board and soldering is "By a machine, in China" and well, more scrolling has fulfilled the prophecy.


Its funny that hes playing it off as a hand built pedal. He probably didnt even install the battery himself.


----------



## Mark Brown

elburnando said:


> Its funny thats hes playing it off as a hand built pedal. He probably didnt even install the battery himself.


I do appreciate the immense effort that went into not specifically lying about it while heavily eluding to the fact. That is what good lying looks like ladies and gentlemen, take notes.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

I've had three of these - all were well under 8 lbs (and a LOT less than $3K)


----------



## BGood

Relic done very nicely ... says seller.

Facebook


----------



## BlueRocker

Could be a '61, or maybe a '71. A surprise in every box!

Vintage Gibson guitar. | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

No witty comment needed.


----------



## Verne

You know those off land people have no need for a professional guitar.


----------



## Mark Brown

Turns out smallish is not a universally recognized spell check term. I do have to wonder what exactly one would be describing with small land people however.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Mark Brown said:


> Turns out smallish is not a universally recognized spell check term. I do have to wonder what exactly one would be describing with small land people however.


Likely “small hand”


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> Likely “small hand”


That makes way more sense!!!

Damn son, you is a bright one


----------



## BlueRocker

He had this up for $3000 this week advertised as having a headstock repair. Now it's $5000 and no more mention of the repair, which is visible in the photos. But, it doesn't have any issues or problems?

Gibson Les Paul Supreme | Guitars | Dartmouth | Kijiji


----------



## Mark Brown

Well, if you believe people that believe internet rumors, the headstock repair is stronger than the original so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## BlueRocker

Mark Brown said:


> Well, if you believe people that believe internet rumors, the headstock repair is stronger than the original so it shouldn't be a problem.


So it's a feature


----------



## BGood

Mark Brown said:


> Turns out smallish is not a universally recognized spell check term. I do have to wonder what exactly one would be describing with small land people however.


Peasants.


----------



## John123

That being said, Gibson should start breaking headstocks and gluing them. Could this possibly ad to the relic aspect of a guitar??lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

John123 said:


> That being said, Gibson should start breaking headstocks and gluing them. Could this possibly ad to the relic aspect of a guitar??lol


Well every ad I see for a guitar with a repaired headstock says that the repair is stronger than it was before it cracked. Maybe Gibson should start pre-breaking them and repairing them as a means of quality control/product improvement.


----------



## BlueRocker

JBFairthorne said:


> Well every ad I see for a guitar with a repaired headstock says that the repair is stronger than it was before it cracked. Maybe Gibson should start pre-breaking them and repairing them as a means of quality control/product improvement.


And hopefully all those factory unbroken Les Pauls will be devalued.


----------



## Mark Brown

The particular broken section, properly glued and pressed will be provide a stronger joint than wood. That being said it isnt like the headstock is any stronger because of it. Either side of that break is still... you guessed it WOOD! Wood that can break again at its own leisure any other old place it wants. It isnt like there is one section of that grain magically at the head stock that is weak.

I get so cheezed when I see this over and over again. "stronger than before the break" is just such a foolish thing to say.


----------



## player99

Mark Brown said:


> The particular broken section, properly glued and pressed will be provide a stronger joint than wood. That being said it isnt like the headstock is any stronger because of it. Either side of that break is still... you guessed it WOOD! Wood that can break again at its own leisure any other old place it wants. It isnt like there is one section of that grain magically at the head stock that is weak.
> 
> I get so cheezed when I see this over and over again. "stronger than before the break" is just such a foolish thing to say.


That's my motto when I take time off work.


----------



## BGood

What if they made the headstock out of ... glue ? It'd be wholly stronger.


----------



## Mark Brown

BGood said:


> What if they made the headstock out of ... glue ? It'd be wholly stronger.


Then it would be brittle!


----------



## player99

BGood said:


> What if they made the headstock out of ... glue ? It'd be wholly stronger.


Plywood would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## BlueRocker

player99 said:


> Plywood would be the best of both worlds.


Oriented strand board would be stronger.


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Oriented strand board would be stronger.


No!
Don't even say that word, or believe their lies!


----------



## laristotle

Maybe redesign the headstock angle to avoid breakage?
What other guitar maker has a reputation as bad as this?


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> Maybe redesign the headstock angle to avoid breakage?
> What other guitar maker has a reputation as bad as this?


Blasphemy! If you change the design, then it wouldn’t be authentic!


----------



## BGood

Mark Brown said:


> Then it would be brittle!


That was an attempt at a joke ...


----------



## greco

Kijiji ad... (with a subtle reminder for some here)


----------



## Mark Brown

BGood said:


> That was an attempt at a joke ...


I know man, but I just had to lean into it


----------



## Thunderboy1975

We need a smmfh emoji,... stat.😁


----------



## laristotle




----------



## 2manyGuitars

_“muscle memory isn’t strong”_

Apparently, neither is punctuation, you run-on-sentence-writing motherfucker.


----------



## Mark Brown

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 445245
> 
> _“muscle memory isn’t strong”_
> 
> Apparently, neither is punctuation, you run-on-sentence-writing motherfucker.


Cut him some slack, he got the acute accent on the E. I presume it was copy paste.


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 445245
> 
> _“muscle memory isn’t strong”_
> 
> Apparently, neither is punctuation, you run-on-sentence-writing motherfucker.


All I had to see was - Brandon.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

If he had a proper amp with built in effects ala cube15x and a hardtail guitar things woulda turned out differently. I pass on floyds.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

laristotle said:


> Maybe redesign the headstock angle to avoid breakage?
> What other guitar maker has a reputation as bad as this?



How much of it is real, and how much is internet bullshit? Personally, I have never broken a headstock on a Gibson so don't concern myself with the issue.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BlueRocker said:


> All I had to see was - Brandon.


But you didn't see that, it said Bradon.


----------



## BlueRocker

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> But you didn't see that, it said Bradon.


Glasses! That's the new generation of Brandon.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Bradan, Bradin, Bradun, Bradyn, Braedan, Braeden, Braedin, Braedon, Braedyn, Breadan, Breaden, Braidan, Braiden, Braidon, Braidun, Braidyn, Braydan, Brayden, Braydin, Bradden, Braydon, or Braydyn


----------



## JBFairthorne

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> How much of it is real, and how much is internet bullshit? Personally, I have never broken a headstock on a Gibson so don't concern myself with the issue.


I’ve seen lots of ads for people selling that inform you of a broken and repaired headstock. I’ve also come across people in person that owned one. Are they all just making it up? To falsely devalue their own gear? It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to see how the long grain (strong) running more or less parallel with the neck, creates a short grain (weak) due to the angle of the headstock in relation to the neck. Really, a completely flawed design that likely never got changed because, for some reason, the guitar market resists change…even when it’s an improvement.


----------



## JRtele

Here’s a funny one. Especially because the guy has other junk listed but no this magical Good Wood guitar in question 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## 2manyGuitars

JRtele said:


> Here’s a funny one. Especially because the guy has other junk listed but no this magical Good Wood guitar in question 🤷🏻‍♂️
> View attachment 445428


Good wood?!?
The fucking thing is made out of “chromyte”!!!


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> Good wood?!?
> The fucking thing is made out of “chromyte”!!!


Balsa wood. I wonder how many of those boy scout cars you could carve out of one.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Wanted: Guitar Cord $25, 

picture of a guitar cable, followed by two pictures of what appears to be a dog life-vest, and another picture of the cable.

Should I inquire? LOL.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

I've inquired about the cable. It's hard to tell if it's crap or not. Hampton isn't too far from me and I'll offer $10 maybe? Can cut it up and make new cables with the wire if it's decent.

And also, just curious. Didn't ask about the doggy life jacket.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Get in line buddy 😂


----------



## BlueRocker

FFS - it's a "no shell case". This is a guitar, not a Lobster.


----------



## elburnando

BlueRocker said:


> FFS - it's a "no shell case". This is a guitar, not a Lobster.
> 
> View attachment 445620


Makes me want Taco Bell


----------



## player99

Is this a squire that someone has relabelled to be a Fender? Whats up with the finish being sanded off the top of the headstock?



















Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne

I wonder if the headstock is lighting. From what I could find online, this looks like all the ones I saw. I'd ask for the serial number to be sure, but images I searched all show this guitar in this config.


----------



## elburnando

100% Original, except it's not 100% original, or a damn Telecaster.


----------



## JRtele

elburnando said:


> View attachment 445824
> 
> 
> 100% Original, except it's not 100% original, or a damn Telecaster.


Don’t assume how this guitar self-identifies, please join us in 2022.

That said, I would totally go check that out if I were in Tennessee right about now


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Has anyone, anywhere ever paid this for a used 2020 Standard Explorer?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

There’s a lot to unpack here. This almost deserves its own thread.








Someone may want to explain to him what a veneer is.


----------



## Dan Caldwell

2manyGuitars said:


> There’s a lot to unpack here. This almost deserves its own thread.
> View attachment 446104
> 
> Someone may want to explain to him what a veneer is.
> View attachment 446105


Offered me this to trade my Bender MJT Tele….. I politely declined.


----------



## Verne

Termites?!? WTF ??


----------



## laristotle

relic'd by a beaver?


----------



## BlueRocker

WTF Kijiji - a good guitar at a reasonable price? I'm so disappointed in you.

Epiphone SG | Guitars | Annapolis Valley | Kijiji


----------



## BlueRocker

Didn't know Les had a sister


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Didn't know Les had a sister
> 
> View attachment 446235


Dude, its Uniacke, what more did you need to know??


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> WTF Kijiji - a good guitar at a reasonable price? I'm so disappointed in you.
> 
> Epiphone SG | Guitars | Annapolis Valley | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 446201


THAT is the best Epiphone SG ever made. Vintage model only made between 2003 and 2005. No veneer on this one, one piece neck, long tenon, etc. I've had 4 of them and they don't have anything to envy to a Gibson. If I was close by, I'd run and get it. They usually sell for $350-$400.

If any of you is in the area, I might ask to get it for a friend that has been waiting for a good one at a good price.


----------



## BlueRocker

BGood said:


> THAT is the best Epiphone SG ever made. Vintage model only made between 2003 and 2005. No veneer on this one, one piece neck, long tenon, etc. I've had 4 of them and they don't have anything to envy to a Gibson. If I was close by, I'd run and get it. They usually sell for $350-$400.
> 
> If any of you is in the area, I might ask to get it for a friend that has been waiting for a good one at a good price.
> 
> View attachment 446252


I knew you'd be chiming in on that one. I'm tempted to go pick it up but it's a bit of a drive.


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> I knew you'd be chiming in on that one. I'm tempted to go pick it up but it's a bit of a drive.


No bus freight services in NS ?
Stations and Locations

How long a drive ? A nice week-end stroll, a sunny 20°, come on.

Edit: ... just saw a 500km return trip. It'll cost you almost as much as the guitar !


----------



## Mark Brown

BGood said:


> No bus freight services in NS ?
> Stations and Locations
> 
> How long a drive ? A nice week-end stroll, a sunny 20°, come on.
> 
> Edit: ... just saw a 500km return trip. It'll cost you almost as much as the guitar !


You are not trying hard enough man, you gonna get a good 12-14L/100 so really, lets call it 10. 50 litres of fuel at 1.75 a litre, that's not even close to as much..... if you are light on the math. 

Plus this time of year through the Miramichi river valley.... can't beat it. Really he should be paying you to bring it, simply for the privlidge.


----------



## BlueRocker

BGood said:


> No bus freight services in NS ?
> Stations and Locations
> 
> How long a drive ? A nice week-end stroll, a sunny 20°, come on.
> 
> Edit: ... just saw a 500km return trip. It'll cost you almost as much as the guitar !


It's pending now. Somebody got a good deal.


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> It's pending now. Somebody got a good deal.


Awww ...


----------



## BGood

Mark Brown said:


> ... that's not even close to as much..... if you are light on the math.


Figure of speach ...


----------



## Roryfan

BlueRocker said:


> Didn't know Les had a sister
> 
> View attachment 446235


Lez Paul?


----------



## Roryfan

2manyGuitars said:


> Has anyone, anywhere ever paid this for a used 2020 Standard Explorer?
> View attachment 446057


Define "close"....


----------



## BGood

Roryfan said:


> Lez Paul?


Lez Paula maybe ...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Roryfan said:


> Define "close"....


Where did I say “close”?


----------



## BGood

One for the price of two.

Epiphone Les Paul Custom 61 Reissue SG w/ OHSC • Antique Ivory | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## BlueRocker

Can someone explain how you price a currently produced guitar for $170 more than you can buy it new anywhere? I'm serious, I don't understand how this is anything but a waste of time. It's not even a great example, and it's a boat anchor.

Gibson Les Paul Standard '60s 2020 - Present Bourbon Burst. Excellent flamed top! | Reverb Canada


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> Can someone explain how you price a currently produced guitar for $170 more than you can buy it new anywhere? I'm serious, I don't understand how this is anything but a waste of time. It's not even a great example, and it's a boat anchor.
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Standard '60s 2020 - Present Bourbon Burst. Excellent flamed top! | Reverb Canada
> 
> View attachment 446491


Overweight is expensive. All freight companies know that.


----------



## JRtele

BGood said:


> Overweight is expensive.


So true. Husky women seem to command a premium for companionship.


----------



## laristotle

JRtele said:


> So true. Husky women seem to command a premium for companionship.


they keep you warm during the winter.


----------



## BGood

JRtele said:


> So true. Husky women seem to command a premium for companionship.


Top husky or general huskiness ?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

100 bucks. Not a _great_ deal but a good starting point. Right?








Here’s part of his description…


“Obviously has seen better days, between travelling and yes, I am pinning the blame here... the many wonderfulthanks to my asshole cats over the years!!.. No matter how hard I hid or covered this case...

_Anyways.. As a case, internally it is still perfect and no rips in the orange fur or trap door. Functionally same - all works well; Both latches work very well and have a nice satisfying click when popped/latched…”_

So now you’re up to speed on the condition. Here’s what he says about his price…








So he seems to be pretty set on $100 or at least close to it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Here’s the outside…


----------



## jdto

He’d have to give me $100 to take that


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I had a Gibson Les Paul case (an _actual_ Gibson one, black with white interior) that wasn’t nearly as bad as this. There were some splits on the edges and some of the tolex was lifting. Actually, the laminated layers of the arched top were separating too. I glued everything up and made it look half decent.

I sold it for 25 bucks advertised as “a fixer-upper or suitable for storing a guitar in at home”. I would offer this abomination for free to anyone willing to come get it.

This guy must have trouble walking with the huge balls he must have to not only _ask_ a hundred but to insinuate that a lower offer is lowballing.


----------



## Mooh

That case is a *cat*astrophe.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Mooh said:


> That case is a *cat*astrophe.


Cat-ass-trophy


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Also, in his description, he says “Smells like a tweed case should...”.

Translation: “As a (multiple) shitty cat owner, I don’t even notice anymore that everything I own smells like cat piss so if I can’t smell it, it must be perfectly fine.”


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Can you spot the ML scratched in by the handle. Its legit a Murphy Lab.


----------



## BlueRocker

Next time you're up for painting the wall, invite some friends over to jam


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

JRtele said:


> Don’t assume how this guitar self-identifies, please join us in 2022.
> 
> That said, I would totally go check that out if I were in Tennessee right about now


I totally support that Telecaster, be the best you!


----------



## Pat James

The Best Bass Player EVER!!!! FOR HIRE!!! | Guitars | Barrie | Kijiji


You got gigs and need someone strong and professional and handsome to lay down your low end?? I got you!!! I been playing Bass for 25 years!!! There ain’t no song I can’t play!!! I charge $100 for show and that’s a deal!!! Trust me!!! You won’t regret it!! Hear from you soon!!!




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Mark Brown

I kinda gotta wonder what else that guy might do for 100 dollars.

Who the hell shoots nudes in their gig posting ad?? WTH!


----------



## Paul M

Isn't that Geraldo Rivera?


----------



## Rollin Hand

Mark Brown said:


> I kinda gotta wonder what else that guy might do for 100 dollars.
> 
> Who the hell shoots nudes in their gig posting ad?? WTH!


Unless Geraldo Rivera is playing bass in Barrie, I think this might be false advertising.


----------



## Pat James

Poor mans Flea.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

And unless this is actually _you_ posting for gigs, this might be better suited for the “Kijiji WTF” thread over in the open mic section.


----------



## Pat James

2manyGuitars said:


> And unless this is actually _you_ posting for gigs, this might be better suited for the “Kijiji WTF” thread over in the open mic section.


I wasn't sure. I didn't see that thread. It's not me though. I am definitely not _that_ ripped. To be fair though, I think he is actually serious.


----------



## laristotle

he gets around


----------



## KapnKrunch

@Pat James One more exclamation mark and he woulda had me.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan

Like WTF, I am speechless on this one, 🤣


----------



## Jimmy Fingers

Pat James said:


> The Best Bass Player EVER!!!! FOR HIRE!!! | Guitars | Barrie | Kijiji
> 
> 
> You got gigs and need someone strong and professional and handsome to lay down your low end?? I got you!!! I been playing Bass for 25 years!!! There ain’t no song I can’t play!!! I charge $100 for show and that’s a deal!!! Trust me!!! You won’t regret it!! Hear from you soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Don't even think of my "low end"


----------



## CathodeRay

Man, that bassist is a damn fine singer as well, here he is performing with John Rich


----------



## tomee2




----------



## BGood

tomee2 said:


> View attachment 447531


I have a Marshall Bandit if anyone is interested.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BGood said:


> I have a Marshall Bandit if anyone is interested.


How ‘bout a Line6 Princeton Reverb?


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> How ‘bout a Line6 Princeton Reverb?


I prefer the Fender Valvetronix or the DR Z Spider III


----------



## elburnando

Paul M said:


> Isn't that Geraldo Rivera?


That was my first thought!


----------



## Mooh

KapnKrunch said:


> @Pat James One more exclamation mark and he woulda had me.


Multiple exclamation points piss me off so much. That alone would disqualify him.


----------



## tomee2

Why infringe on 1 copywrite when you can do 2!
Chibson "Donzi" LP


----------



## BlueRocker

tomee2 said:


> Why infringe on 1 copywrite when you can do 2!
> Chibson "Donzi" LP
> 
> View attachment 447635
> 
> 
> View attachment 447636
> 
> 
> View attachment 447637


Those are a thing - hard to believe they'd fake something that nobody wanted in the first place.


----------



## elburnando

BlueRocker said:


> Those are a thing - hard to believe they'd fake something that nobody wanted in the first place.


Yeah, Trogly did a video on one. At least it looks somewhat better than the NASCAR LP


----------



## tomee2




----------



## KapnKrunch

Mooh said:


> Multiple exclamation points piss me off so much. That alone would disqualify him.


I know what you mean!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunderboy1975

tomee2 said:


> View attachment 447649


Most beautiful PRS i have ever seen.


----------



## BlueRocker

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Most beautiful PRS i have ever seen.


Gibson may have a case here


----------



## elburnando

Seems like a solid deal. This is in USD


----------



## BGood




----------



## tomee2

BGood said:


> View attachment 448050


Holy crap! I sold an older one used for $400 3 years ago.


----------



## John123

You see them often in the 4-500$ range!!


----------



## MarkM

I bought one for $450 a few years ago, great amp for that price. Not sue about $1300 though!


----------



## BGood

MarkM said:


> I bought one for $450 a few years ago ...


So did I, a WR for $400. Couldn't deal with the fuzz like OD though.


----------



## Zeegler

[Upgrades!] 2005 Epiphone Les Paul Standard | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


Great condition Epiphone Les Paul Standard. Guitar has been significantly upgraded to sound and play amazing. It also comes with the hard shell case. (Note: Pickup guard is included just not currently attached. Upgrades: - Bareknuckle Nailbomb pickup in bridge - Bareknuckle Mississippi Queen P90...




www.kijiji.ca





$1200 for an Epi Les Paul. Good luck with that one.


----------



## BGood

$150 guitar ...

Ontario Music Gear Buy/Sell/Trade | Facebook


----------



## Mooh

The Traynor YCV20 is a great amp and I wish I had kept mine though it was more power than what I need now. So much character. However, $1369 is pretty steep, heck half that is steep for a used one, though I suppose if one was desperate...


----------



## BlueRocker

This is just wrong


----------



## MarkM

BGood said:


> So did I, a WR for $400. Couldn't deal with the fuzz like OD though.


I run both channels clean with the clean channel louder, I get OD with pedals. I did like the breakup with gain about noon on the OD channel.


----------



## laristotle

Zeegler said:


> $1200 for an Epi Les Paul. Good luck with that one.


Joe Bonamassa Les Paul Black Beauty | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji $2500


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Claims never been played,,,Looks like it was played with greasy KFC fingers to me.

Yellow binding is nice.


----------



## BlueRocker

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Claims never been played,,,Looks like it was played with greasy KFC fingers to me.
> 
> Yellow binding is nice.


I don't know if that's a realistic colour for a vintage guitar, but I prefer this one it's a little more subtle (23 years old)


----------



## Pat James

BLACKSTAR HT Studio 20H 20W Tube Guitar Amp Head, Like New! | Amps & Pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


This is a Great Tube Amp Head and in excellent Condition, Barely used!!! Here's the write-up on it. Carefully voiced preamp with a cathode-biased EL34 power amp creates lush tube tone in this portable and highly versatile Blackstar amp head. The Blackstar HT Studio 20H amp head offers huge...




www.kijiji.ca





Think it's underpriced?


----------



## Paul Running

The seller added an extra 0 just for the hell of it.


----------



## Verne

And to think of all the Blackstar amps I've turned down in trade offers. If I'd only known their explosive appreciation.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Hi, I'm interested in these tires. I'm downtown East, can swing by tonight (Sunday), or otherwise Tuesday thru the end of the week.

Ok I can do Thursday 
I’m at *** and ***​
Thursday works; I'll contact you then.

Sounds good thanks​
Hi ****, still good for today? Let me know when would be good this evening (ideally after rush hour) and your address. Thanks

Sold yesterday
Sorry I forgot to take the ad down​
What? You said you weren't available until today - I wanted to pick them up last weekend. Not cool man.

------

I hate people.


----------



## Paul Running

Granny Gremlin said:


> I hate people.


Can't go wrong with numbers and dogs.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

JBFairthorne said:


> I’ve seen lots of ads for people selling that inform you of a broken and repaired headstock. I’ve also come across people in person that owned one. Are they all just making it up? To falsely devalue their own gear? It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to see how the long grain (strong) running more or less parallel with the neck, creates a short grain (weak) due to the angle of the headstock in relation to the neck. Really, a completely flawed design that likely never got changed because, for some reason, the guitar market resists change…even when it’s an improvement.


I'm not saying it doesn't happen, I am saying the issue is overblown on the internet.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

JRtele said:


> Here’s a funny one. Especially because the guy has other junk listed but no this magical Good Wood guitar in question 🤷🏻‍♂️
> View attachment 445428



Anyone who believes in a good wood era or year is a moron.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

Zeegler said:


> [Upgrades!] 2005 Epiphone Les Paul Standard | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Great condition Epiphone Les Paul Standard. Guitar has been significantly upgraded to sound and play amazing. It also comes with the hard shell case. (Note: Pickup guard is included just not currently attached. Upgrades: - Bareknuckle Nailbomb pickup in bridge - Bareknuckle Mississippi Queen P90...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1200 for an Epi Les Paul. Good luck with that one.


Apparently the pickup guard is included.


----------



## BGood

_Built in the revered Unsung Factory in Korea .._. OULALA ! 








Epiphone Les Paul Custom 61 Reissue SG w/ OHSC • Antique Ivory | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## BlueRocker

Ottawa seller will show the Epiphone case for his Gibson Les Paul Junior, but won't show the Gibson logo on the headstock, lest you also see the 2015 abomination logo.

https://www.kijiji.ca/b-musical-instrument/canada/gibson/k0c17l0


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I’m not sure I’d pay $2k, even _without_ the broken headstock.


----------



## Pat James

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





$705 for a no name strat copy....maybe he will take 700?


----------



## Pat James

Granny Gremlin said:


> Hi, I'm interested in these tires. I'm downtown East, can swing by tonight (Sunday), or otherwise Tuesday thru the end of the week.
> 
> Ok I can do Thursday
> I’m at *** and ***​
> Thursday works; I'll contact you then.
> 
> Sounds good thanks​
> Hi ****, still good for today? Let me know when would be good this evening (ideally after rush hour) and your address. Thanks
> 
> Sold yesterday
> Sorry I forgot to take the ad down​
> What? You said you weren't available until today - I wanted to pick them up last weekend. Not cool man.
> 
> ------
> 
> I hate people.


That's just ridiculous. Guy must be a psychopath. I had this happen with a guitar. Was about 40 minutes into a 1 hour drive when he said he "no longer had the item as someone came offering more money for it". I agreed to pay full price, but would have easily paid more if he was transparent about it and let me know about the situation. 

I also sold some tires recently, and had someone who was interested but couldn't pick them up for a week. I told him it was first come first serve, but if they were still available I would let him know. He seemed to understand. Someone ended up wanting to buy them a few days later, but I still messaged him asking if he could make the trip any sooner. He never got back to me until a couple days after I sold them...but to agree to sell someone something and then turn around like that just pisses me off


----------



## elburnando

Pat James said:


> That's just ridiculous. Guy must be a psychopath. I had this happen with a guitar. Was about 40 minutes into a 1 hour drive when he said he "no longer had the item as someone came offering more money for it". I agreed to pay full price, but would have easily paid more if he was transparent about it and let me know about the situation.
> 
> I also sold some tires recently, and had someone who was interested but couldn't pick them up for a week. I told him it was first come first serve, but if they were still available I would let him know. He seemed to understand. Someone ended up wanting to buy them a few days later, but I still messaged him asking if he could make the trip any sooner. He never got back to me until a couple days after I sold them...but to agree to sell someone something and then turn around like that just pisses me off


I've had this happen too. A guy was selling some ignition coils i needed. I forget the price, but they were listed at around $200 or so. I asked if he wanted to meet that day, he said no, tomorrow. He also said if I was picking them up he'd do a little less(without me asking). Sure enough, i message him the next morning before driving to Hamilton from Mississauga. He says he sold them already. I asked him why he didn't just let me come get them, and he says "this guy paid me $200. You wanted them for $180".


----------



## Pat James

elburnando said:


> I've had this happen too. A guy was selling some ignition coils i needed. I forget the price, but they were listed at around $200 or so. I asked if he wanted to meet that day, he said no, tomorrow. He also said if I was picking them up he'd do a little less(without me asking). Sure enough, i message him the next morning before driving to Hamilton from Mississauga. He says he sold them already. I asked him why he didn't just let me come get them, and he says "this guy paid me $200. You wanted them for $180".


I just don't know how someone is supposed to take that situation. There is no safety manual for this type of kijiji nonsense.


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## Pat James

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 449752


Buys guitar to get chicks.
Forgets that audience is primarily male.
Learns something new about self.


----------



## BlueRocker

"The title says it all" - sure does


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

2manyGuitars said:


> I’m not sure I’d pay $2k, even _without_ the broken headstock.
> View attachment 449397
> 
> View attachment 449400
> 
> View attachment 449399
> 
> View attachment 449398



Leaving the break aside, I had a satin 335 and it was definitely worth every penny of $2K.


----------



## BlueRocker

I know a guy selling one of these for $800


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> I know a guy selling one of these for $800
> 
> View attachment 450620


Way better with this one


----------



## BGood

Find the error.

*1959 / 1960 Gibson GA-8 Gibsonette Amplifier*
All original, even the tubes!
Has been serviced & recapped by T.. @ S.... F.... New Three prong chord


----------



## Paul Running

BGood said:


> Find the error.
> 
> *1959 / 1960 Gibson GA-8 Gibsonette Amplifier*
> All original, even the tubes!
> Has been serviced & recapped by T.. @ S.... F.... New Three prong chord


The word "All" can have different meanings to many people.
How can you tell if an air-guitar amp is original?


----------



## Milkman

BGood said:


> $150 guitar ...
> 
> Ontario Music Gear Buy/Sell/Trade | Facebook
> 
> View attachment 448287



LOL, he charges more for his art than I do for Amanda's.


----------



## BGood

WTF ?


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BGood said:


> Way better with this one
> View attachment 450632
> 
> View attachment 450633


What in the hell???

Are those stickers with the note names on them?


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BGood said:


> WTF ?
> 
> View attachment 450869



Do the idiots who do that actually think those tags work? Like someone searching for a Gibson is going to see that pop up in their search and decide "I was going to buy a Les Paul but that Tweaker is so amazing I'll buy it instead"?


----------



## Pat James

Rare leafs guitar | Guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


Woodrow northender leafs guitar. #1 out of 100. Autographed. Very rare. Signatures include: Forwards #21 James van Riemsdyk, #42 Tyler Bozak, #43 Nazem Kadri, #81 Phil Kessel and goaltender #45 Jonathan Bernier.




www.kijiji.ca














Hurry someone grab it before it's gone!!


----------



## puzz

Seems overvalued but the refs will allow it. The listing stands.


----------



## markdoe

That reminds me, this one gets reposted every six months for the last three years ...


----------



## keto

markdoe said:


> That reminds me, this one gets reposted every six months for the last three years ...
> 
> View attachment 450960


Axe Music here used to have a bunch of those on the wall with up to mid five figure price tags.


----------



## markdoe

keto said:


> Axe Music here used to have a bunch of those on the wall with up to mid five figure price tags.


They're hideous and uncreative. I hate it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Someone actually managed to take a 2000s era Classic and make the pickups _worse_.

Didn’t think it could be done yet here we are.


----------



## Pat James

markdoe said:


> That reminds me, this one gets reposted every six months for the last three years ...
> 
> View attachment 450960


It's cool I don't see these in my area and haven't heard of them before, apparently only 100 of each team was made supposedly. Can't tell if made in mexico or USA. If US I think he could get maybe 3000 each?


----------



## keto

Pat James said:


> It's cool I don't see these in my area and haven't heard of them before, apparently only 100 of each team was made supposedly. Can't tell if made in mexico or USA. If US I think he could get maybe 3000 each?


He might get a bit more from a habs fan? Pens, might have to take it to Pitt to get that 😎


----------



## silvertonebetty

markdoe said:


> That reminds me, this one gets reposted every six months for the last three years ...
> 
> View attachment 450960


The reason they haven’t sold is because nobody wants to see a deformed penguin on their guitar 

nor would they Want a guitar with a toilet seat on it


----------



## markdoe

silvertonebetty said:


> The reason they haven’t sold is because nobody wants to see a deformed penguin on their guitar
> 
> nor would they Want a guitar with a toilet seat on it


Exactly


----------



## BGood

Read the comments ...


----------



## Thunderboy1975

What a jerk that guy is. 🤣🤣


----------



## elburnando

This guy is selling this Studio he bought yesterday at Brampton L&M. Not an hour before, he posted the receipt bragging about how he got it for $650. He immediately deleted that and is trying to get $1850 now.


----------



## BlueRocker

Only $1 per lb. Peavey Stereo Chorus 400 Guitar Amp | Amps & Pedals | Dartmouth | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle

BlueRocker said:


> Only $1 per lb


better than $1/watt 

that's seems like a bellow market value, no?
should be in the alert thread.


----------



## BlueRocker

laristotle said:


> better than $1/watt
> 
> that's seems like a bellow market value, no?
> should be in the alert thread.


If you ever owned one you wouldn't think so. I think I sold mine with the impossible-to-find footswitch for $100 a couple of years ago, and was glad to get that. Honestly they're not a bad amp, but the pot shafts have a nasty habit of snapping off.


----------



## Cyrusthevirus

BlueRocker said:


> If you ever owned one you wouldn't think so. I think I sold mine with the impossible-to-find footswitch for $100 a couple of years ago, and was glad to get that. Honestly they're not a bad amp, but the pot shafts have a nasty habit of snapping off.


Your right they certainly do.


----------



## MarkM

BlueRocker said:


> Only $1 per lb. Peavey Stereo Chorus 400 Guitar Amp | Amps & Pedals | Dartmouth | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 451878


That is a good score, that was a dream amp in the 80’s until you had to move it!


----------



## BGood




----------



## BGood

Only $1000 more than what they now sell new on JOBO's website.
2022 JOE BONAMASSA EPIPHONE 1962 ES- 335 CUSTOM INLAY 1 OF300 | Guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji








EDIT: Didn't take currency exchange into account. Same price then.


----------



## elburnando

This is just the best


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I’ve had a want ad on Kijiji for a few weeks. Just got a reply “If your willing to ship I have one”. Checked out his profile…


----------



## MarkM

2manyGuitars said:


> I’ve had a want ad on Kijiji for a few weeks. Just got a reply “If your willing to ship I have one”. Checked out his profile…
> View attachment 453256
> 
> 
> View attachment 453257


Seems nice!


----------



## Verne

I'm not trying to take away from what is likely a real ad for lessons, but the picture proportioning is way off on this. I mean, is that a Popeye forearm grafted to her elbow? How big is that Squier tele?!? Am I seeing this wrong, or do you see it as well?


----------



## laristotle

she has the jesus model?


----------



## BlueRocker

Verne said:


> I'm not trying to take away from what is likely a real ad for lessons, but the picture proportioning is way off on this. I mean, is that a Popeye forearm grafted to her elbow? How big is that Squier tele?!? Am I seeing this wrong, or do you see it as well?
> 
> View attachment 453585


I've seen some of her videos. She's interesting.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> I'm not trying to take away from what is likely a real ad for lessons, but the picture proportioning is way off on this. I mean, is that a Popeye forearm grafted to her elbow? How big is that Squier tele?!? Am I seeing this wrong, or do you see it as well?
> 
> View attachment 453585


Kind of looks a guy a know ! Actually a father and son I know 😂


----------



## elburnando

laristotle said:


> she has the jesus model?
> View attachment 453586


Jesus played a Les Paul, everyone knows that!


----------



## BGood

Nice Tele, but how can he say perfect condition ... hmmm. Do you post pictures of filthy gear when you want to sell it ?
Facebook


----------



## elburnando




----------



## markdoe

elburnando said:


> View attachment 454101
> 
> View attachment 454100


No way, that's exactly what I've been looking for. Finally my lucky day has come.


----------



## elburnando

markdoe said:


> No way, that's exactly what I've been looking for. Finally my lucky day has come.


Get in line! This won't last..

Seriously though, is it possible to make a shittier ad?


----------



## MetalTele79

elburnando said:


> Seriously though, is it possible to make a shittier ad?


Sure. It could have read as 

7 guitars $10,000. If you're serious about buying contact me and I might send you an excel of what I have after a 50% deposit is received.


----------



## BlueRocker

MetalTele79 said:


> Sure. It could have read as
> 
> 7 guitars $10,000. If you're serious about buying contact me and I might send you an excel of what I have after a 50% deposit is received.


You forgot "No lowballers - I know what I got"


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Check this Chibson junk out. Only $13,000









Ontario Music Gear Buy/Sell/Trade | Facebook


The world is getting smaller via paypal, ebay and social media.... this group is a place for musicians in Ontario to buy, sell or trade musical equipment. Please buyer beware of all purchases, use...




www.facebook.com


----------



## BlueRocker

You mean this Gibson Spotlight Special?

Gibson Les Paul Spotlight Special 1984 Serial number 84 001!! Featured in Vintage Guitar Feb 2020 | Reverb Canada


----------



## Thunderboy1975

BlueRocker said:


> You mean this Gibson Spotlight Special?
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Spotlight Special 1984 Serial number 84 001!! Featured in Vintage Guitar Feb 2020 | Reverb Canada
> 
> View attachment 454236


Is that your guitar?
Any guitar can be worth anything if someone is willing to pay the price i suppose. Knob position is wrong and logo is ugly as f$&k. 
Buy it and report back Blue.


----------



## BlueRocker

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Is that your guitar?
> Any guitar can be worth anything if someone is willing to pay the price i suppose. Knob position is wrong and logo is ugly as f$&k.
> Buy it and report back Blue.


I'm not saying it's great, just that it's a Spotlight Special.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

BlueRocker said:


> I'm not saying it's great, just that it's a Spotlight Special.


And im saying its a fake.


----------



## BlueRocker

Thunderboy1975 said:


> And im saying its a fake.


Good on ya. Sharp eye.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

BlueRocker said:


> Good on ya. Sharp eye.


Thank you. I appreciate the compliment. Now what is your problem?


----------



## BlueRocker

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the compliment. Now what is your problem?


I'm not the one claiming a $14,000 38 year old Gibson that almost no one has ever laid eyes on is a fake. So I don't have a problem.


----------



## elburnando

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the compliment. Now what is your problem?


Looks good to me. Seems overpriced by a few thousand though. I was thinking of getting an 83 back when they were about $6-7k, but now most seem to be $9-10k


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Cool, 2 guys who are recent members say its real. I stand corrected. My apologies.


----------



## BGood

What about this ? A good Photoshop job ?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Not only is the one for sale real, it’s THE actual one from the book. That and the fact that it’s serial number 001 from 1984 might account for the higher asking price.


----------



## Milkman

You don't have to look in Kijiji to see looney tunes asking prices.

You can see some in the for sale section in this site.


----------



## BGood

Someone need to help pull the broomstick from someone's behind.


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## Verne

But they say Gibson and vintage. Right?? RIGHT?!!


----------



## elburnando

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 454631


Those must be from the "good wood" era.


----------



## elburnando




----------



## Mooh

"Homemadely refinished", makes it worth reading.


----------



## BlueRocker

In the WTF section just because it's F'ing stunning


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> In the WTF section just because it's F'ing stunning
> 
> View attachment 454952


That's clearly a fake rug


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> In the WTF section just because it's F'ing stunning
> 
> View attachment 454952


Location?

Asking for a friend…


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> Location?
> 
> Asking for a friend…


Woodbridge

2013 Gibson Les Paul Standard AAA Quilt Top Guitar | Guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## BlueRocker

Bad marketing by Roland?


----------



## BlueRocker

Delivery by SpaceX?


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

BlueRocker said:


> Woodbridge



That explains the rug.


----------



## BGood

These are great sounding pickups. Better than the ones I put in.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

”One modification under tone knobs” aka “Ginormous pickguard added to cover god knows what” yet still asking $2k to $4k more than a clean example.


----------



## BGood

Войдите на Facebook


----------



## elburnando

BGood said:


> Войдите на Facebook
> View attachment 456350


At least they say its fake


----------



## BlueRocker

A modified Les Paul Deluxe for $4800 - I guess because it's one of the rare Fender Les Pauls


----------



## Farmboyjo

BlueRocker said:


> A modified Les Paul Deluxe for $4800 - I guess because it's one of the rare Fender Les Pauls
> 
> View attachment 456711


I think it more likely the “cheery burst” that makes it so valued.


----------



## BlueRocker

Guitar and Purse


----------



## Doug Gifford

BlueRocker said:


> Guitar and Purse
> 
> View attachment 456819
> View attachment 456820


Was it listed under "musical instruments" or "purses"?


----------



## BlueRocker

Note to self: Speculating on new Gibson Artist models may result in having the equivalent of a Honda Civic parked on your wall. Buy guitars you love to play. This guy started out almost a year ago with some very smug "look what I got, the price fluctuates daily with the market" ads. Well, good luck dude - I wouldn't give you half a pint of ball sweat for these things.

August 21st










December 27th


----------



## elburnando

BlueRocker said:


> Note to self: Speculating on new Gibson Artist models may result in having the equivalent of a Honda Civic parked on your wall. Buy guitars you love to play. This guy started out almost a year ago with some very smug "look what I got, the price fluctuates daily with the market" ads. Well, good luck dude - I wouldn't give you half a pint of ball sweat for these things.
> 
> August 21st
> 
> View attachment 456918
> 
> 
> December 27th
> 
> View attachment 456919


I've seen those ads. He has 4 of them for sale, right? Looked like he tried to flip them right after getting them. Pretty poor choice of guitars to flip.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds

elburnando said:


> I've seen those ads. He has 4 of them for sale, right? Looked like he tried to flip them right after getting them. Pretty poor choice of guitars to flip.



How much is he likely to have paid for them? Is he out like $10k each, or is he out around $10k total and is just trying to sell them for ridiculous prices?


----------



## BlueRocker

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> How much is he likely to have paid for them? Is he out like $10k each, or is he out around $10k total and is just trying to sell them for ridiculous prices?


I think he's looking to break even. With the exchange rate the $8900 USD list price for the Cantrel works out to $12,000 CDN.


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> Note to self: Speculating on new Gibson Artist models may result in having the equivalent of a Honda Civic parked on your wall. Buy guitars you love to play. This guy started out almost a year ago with some very smug "look what I got, the price fluctuates daily with the market" ads. Well, good luck dude - I wouldn't give you half a pint of ball sweat for these things.
> 
> August 21st
> 
> View attachment 456918
> 
> 
> December 27th
> 
> View attachment 456919


Do keep files on every Kijiji seller and his ads ?


----------



## BlueRocker

BGood said:


> Do keep files on every Kijiji seller and his ads ?


Yes


----------



## elburnando




----------



## BlueRocker

Deal alert - $500 Esteban


----------



## Granny Gremlin

So here's this guy. Super LATE (not early) and addmittedly not even working at all (says needs a full set of tubes and a cap job). It's interesting to me because they're my fave amp and this is super late and I kinda think maybe I can get it cheap and see what changed over the years (e.g. the plastic shaft pots you can see in the pics where the knobs are missing). He lists no price just some trade options (and "reasonable cash offers") so I ask him, considering it needs at least $200 in parts/labour, what he he's looking for.

He replies "well they usually sell for 2k..."

Good luck buddy.


----------



## BlueRocker

I literally could have bought this amp at a pawn shop yesterday for $65. No Affinities!


----------



## bzrkrage

Diamond hole drill bit......... & a powered mixer? What a perfect match!


----------



## elburnando




----------



## MetalTele79

I'm very disappointed that Gibson/Epiphone released a signature guitar named "Wino" and it's not for Scott Wino Weirich (The Obsessed, Spirit Caravan, St Vitus).


----------



## Mooh

MetalTele79 said:


> I'm very disappointed that Gibson/Epiphone released a signature guitar named "Wino" and it's not for Scott Wino Weirich (The Obsessed, Spirit Caravan, St Vitus).


Or Keith Richards in The Expensive Winos...though I doubt whether he'd consent to it.


----------



## elburnando

Mooh said:


> Or Keith Richards in The Expensive Winos...though I doubt whether he'd consent to it.
> 
> View attachment 458022


What guitar is he playing here?


----------



## Mooh

elburnando said:


> What guitar is he playing here?


It looks familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## elburnando

Mooh said:


> It looks familiar but I can't place it.


maybe an L5-S? That binding just looks ridiculous, but awesome too.


----------



## laristotle

Danelectro?


----------



## MetalTele79

elburnando said:


> What guitar is he playing here?


Some sort of Gibson?


----------



## elburnando

MetalTele79 said:


> Some sort of Gibson?


It is the Gibson L5-S. I found the info. Beautiful guitar.


----------



## BlueRocker

Only $1 more than a new one. Gotta love this economy, soon you'll be able to buy used stuff for less than new!


----------



## BGood

From the ethereal Epiphone Custom Shop !

_The Gibson Custom Shop 1958 Korina Flying V Reissue retails on their website for $10,000.00 with HS Case. 
For half that amount you can buy this never played Epiphone Custom Shop Limited Edition "1958" Korina Flying-V Electric Guitar ..._









Epiphone, Custom Shop Limited Edition "1958" Korina Flying-V Electric Guitar, Alpine White 2011-2012 - Alpine White Gloss | Reverb


----------



## Alhazred

Must have been played by Hetfield himself.


----------



## keto

Alhazred said:


> Must have been played by Hetfield himself.
> 
> View attachment 458480


I'm sure we all know a kijiji user or 2 we would like to RIDE THE LIGHTNING.


----------



## BlueRocker

WTF only because I have no idea what this is


----------



## BlueRocker

Full Marshall Stack | Amps & Pedals | Cole Harbour | Kijiji


----------



## BGood




----------



## keto

BGood said:


> View attachment 459481


Apparently, I should have bought a couple of dozen of these when they were $600?


----------

